# Our Hero Academia: A Boku no Hero Academia RP(Main Thread)



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2016)

_ 
"Welcome to Grand Heroics High! Your future as a hero starts here!"_

It began in China, a newborn beaming with a brilliant luminance, a beacon for how an ordinary world would become so much more. Children all over the world began to manifest powers, their numbers started small, enough for these powers to be considered “quirks”. Abilities unique to a minority but in a blink and miss it moment more and more children were born with these quirks. Before long 80 percent of the world’s population possessed a quirk.

Of course not all of those born with great power use their abilities for the betterment of man, no there are those who would rather commit themselves to evil.  The justice system struggled to adapt the laws around the presence of quirks and in those dark confusing times, those with brave hearts rose up to light the way. Soon, all the world recognized them, and gave them the only suitable name...HEROES!

Nowadays the journey to being a hero starts here, in the United States of America, specifically San Diego county at the Grand Heroics High…this country has seen hard times, your generation has known profound loss, but to be a hero is to rise to the occasion. Can you be next Symbol of Peace?

Please see  thread for more information.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2016)

​
Darkness is all the eye can see. The veil has not been peeled back on the world. This is our story but to get to that part we must understand their stories. The stage sets and the curtain trembles, as it is ready to unveil what is now and what will come....

"I don't know what it is but there's something about the way that girls with short hair just own it. I see one and it's just like damn own me."

_"So why don't you go talk to her?"
_
"I.d.k. dawg,"
​The lights of the world turn on as the curtain is pulled apart, revealing their world, the world that is to become our world.


​_He may not look like much... But... Who know what the future holds?_​
The goggled blue haired youth pulled back the edges of his jacket at this juncture, beginning to pump and thrust his hips forward as he began.

"I guess it's because my sex is so good I shouldn't have to fuck for free."​
_Nevermind..._​
Gyrating and making eyebrows at his friend as he sang the chorus line from an old song he loved. This was the kind of fun loving puffery you could see Bitt Stiles engage in consecutively, concurrently, and twice on Sunday's, this was just who he was but he wasn’t so dense that he couldn’t feel it just by setting foot on the periphery.

​
“Well Troy I think I can take it from here.” He said tugging his bag away from his burly valet, a man who had been a fixture in his life from the time he was a toddler.

_“I’ll miss you buddy. Uh…take care of bubs and tell her I'm sure I'll see her soon. Stay black.”_ Bitt had a sheepish grin on his face as he put his fist up in "brotherly" solidarity eliciting an eye roll from the large African American man who simply watched his ward walk off toward the gate and into the indistinguishable crowd of youths all striving to be heroes.

"There goes the neighborhood."​
Truth be told Bitt had only ever seen pictures of Grand Heroics High, but just approaching it he could feel a different sort of energy emanating, the kind of energy a person feels when they step foot onto hallowed ground. What Bit was feeling though was not nerves or fear; there was electricity in the air the atomic structure of everything in sight seemed to be beating like a heart. This was not the standard atmosphere, no today was much different, but to understand why there are things about GHH that must be understood.

This school had not the great institution it once was for many years. It had retained the number 3 position for years never moving from that spot, over the years the schools were trying to claim the higher spots, but it just wasn't happening. Things were markedly different this year though, because of what had happened on July 5th.

Kids who had hoped to go to the number 1 school had to be rerouted; some kids gave up on being a hero completely. Of all the schools though there was perhaps the biggest buzz around Grand Heroics High though, one of the Mighty Elite, the preeminent superhero team in the world,had decided to retire from active duty to become would be the Headmaster of the academy. It wasn't just any hero as the roster of the Mighty Elite numbered somewhere in the 20s or 30s, this was one of the original 7 Pillars that restored balance to the nation, the God's Eye, Gwendolyn Khristie.

The campus was a sea of humanity as kids with all kinds of quirks notably a student with a gigantism quirk that had them standing 10 meters high and other more interesting animal mutations interspersed throughout the crowd.  The massive indoor stadium of GHH was one of the handful of places on campus that could hold an assemblage this large. Everyone got to a seating area as the new Principal of Grand Heroics High took the stage.

​
“There are times where I find myself thinking what my ancestors would think of America today. It is a rather strange hypothetical but as I think about the world we live in today I find it to be a necessary one. My ancestors to America through a place called Ellis Island. They wanted to give their children and children’s children a better life. Their eye was on the future.”

“I don’t often give credence to the superlatives, that’s not unique amongst heroes we are meant to be humble, but we are not deaf. They used to call me the ‘God’s Eye’. It is not a name I necessarily chose for myself but it was one that gave people hope.Heroes and hope are meant to be two halves of the world’s heart. It is why it was my duty to be apart of the Seven Pillars of Justice and make sure as many times as the world was about to fall that I would be one of the people who would rise to pick it back up.”

“Personally I have never believed in hope. I believe in strategy and hope is not a strategy. I have never cared about being the hope of the people; all I have ever cared about was saving everyone. Not as many people as possible, but everyone. I settle for the best outcome as a realist.”

"I will not lie to you, if you have not figured it out by now the world is a very bad place. It is not your fault and yet it is very unfortunately your burden. You are the strategy; you are how I save the most lives possible. ”

“On July 5th of this year one of our own was sent to the American Hero Academy and his mind was violated by a coward who would seek to attack children and their caretakers. Too many died that day. For everything we can do, we can’t be bring them back but that is not an invitation to give up, because of that we must honor them.”

“We are not your friends, we are not cool older siblings, and we are certainly not your parents. Our job is not to make this place the number 1 ranked hero academy. Our job is to make your generation better ours, to make you the heroes who can save everyone.”

“Luckily I have a smart and experienced staff here to help facilitate my transition from the field into being the Headmistress of Grand Heroics High. A few of them have been forced to address you.”​
​
"Hello future heroes and heroines. Cutting right to the chase, you're here because you have been acknowledged as having the potential of becoming the best and brightest heroes this generation has to offer, but you need more guidance to actually do so. We're here to nurture, guide, and teach you, so let's do just that, no fluff in between, both your time and skill is too valuable for that. Now,*slicks back hair* let's get to making grand heroes."


*Spoiler*: _Thomas Ryan_ 






​
The students' excitement grew as the next teacher marched to the podium. That longcoat, the hair, and the blatantly exposed handgun. They knew this guy. The UN certified hero celebrity, former student from the High, Thomas A. Ryan. What words of wisdom would he share?

His loud, deep voice silenced any chatter in the hall. "Heroics isn't just about knowing who to punch." Even as he disregarded the mike his voice still boomed across the room. "It's about knowing why to punch, when to punch and how to punch. This is why teach the social sciences. Also Michael, Collins," the voice came lower but fiercer this time as his eyes impaled the 2 boys. "We can discuss the secret smoking spot behind the roof toilets in my office later."

With that, the hero celebrity awkwardly walked off the podium, leaving his audience bemused.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2016)

“And with that, the opening is drawing to a close however there are a few items we must go over before the placement ceremony.”​

A voice stated, it belonged to a man that entered from the left of the stage. The man looked normal, he was tall, shoulders were board and compared to the headmaster he screamed everything opposite from her. His dark skin and dyed white hair made him stand out against the other teachers, but that wasn’t the only thing, his right eye was covered with an eye patch. As he stood behind the podium, he took stock of the new students that would populate the halls of Grand Heroics, his eyes lingering just a bit longer on one girl in particular.


“My name is Richard Castillo, and I’m your vice-principal.” His eyes scanned through the crowd, “You have met the other two House Advisors, the rest of the people me are just some of the staff that will be helping you pave the way towards your future.” 

​
“You will learn from them, you will respect them, and in return they will help you towards your goal. Our goal here at Grand Heroics is not to produce a great hero, our goal is to produce many great heroes, and since that is our goal, we would expect you to comply to the rules we have set in front of you.”​
On the podium Richard picked up a small , “You were all given this when you first came in, this is the Grand Heroics , informing of all the places that you are allowed to access on campus and the times that they are open. However, if you flip to the page 5, you’ll notice something that will be your life blood until you leave this school.”

“And that is….”​

_“*The rules…”*_​

Richard opened the pamphlet to the page and opened it to the huge letters that were big and red, there was no way that anyone with eyes could miss this page. 

“First up, 11pm everything closes except the library and the gym.” Richard stated he looked over the crowd, “If you aren’t in the library or the gym, you should be in your dorms. I do not know what rules you followed when you were at home, but when you are a student at Grand Heroics you follow our rules.”

“Second! Any fighting should be approved by a teacher and done at the training facilities in which we can monitor you, you want to go rouge then you go rouge on the places we tell you. However, if your blood is too hot for your skin, and you need to fight.” Richard leaned into the mic, “I will happily give you the bill so that you may in turn give it to your parents or guardians so that they may pay for any damages you cause.”

“And lastly..." 

"...Attend class and talk to your teachers, if you want to make it big forge a path by using the material in front of you.”​
Richard stretched out his arm, “We are that material, we all have history in heroics, we are here to make sure that the new line of heroes are the ones that can succeed us. How can you succeed when your refuse to use the tools in front of you?”

“With that, the rest of the rule book will be at your room in your nightstand drawer once you are placed in your dorm. We expect you to read it and follow it.”

Some of the students whispered amongst themselves as they read the small rule section that was in the pamphlet. Many thought that they would have free range, others probably expected it, and then the few didn’t care because they were here to learn and not be problematic student in the future. Though as Richard look out amongst the crowd he smiled, if they didn’t cause a bit of mischief than they weren’t kids. 

“At this juncture you may tour the grounds a bit more and maybe begin the process of interesting yourself to your fellow classmates. Some of it will be off limits until after the Placement Ceremony. Just ask nearby staff or an upper classman if you are in the right place, they're all over campus today."

"At 7:00pm, we hope that all of you will return to the stadium after dinner to get sorted into your dorms. Take a close look at each other, because after tonight you’ll be working together to strive for the same goal.” The door leading to outside began to open, “If you somehow forget, sign up to the alert for the school with your phone, we’ll give one last alert 30 minutes before it happens.”

“I hope to get to know some of you in the future, we’ll see you later.” Richard turned around as he walked towards the headmaster, “I wonder, what do your all seeing eyes see about this bunch?”


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Victor's was one of the first to shoot out of his seat as he looked around. Some students were doing the same, some stayed in their seats, examining their pamphlets, others still began to leave, but there was a matching theme about all of them.


"Everyone's so interesting!!!" He exclaimed loudly with all the excitement of a young child. One would be forgiven for assuming those boisterous word came out of another's mouth. On first glance, it would completely betray his looks. The structure soft yet strong face housed a pair of warm, dark, slanted eyes with a beauty mark underneath the right one. A nose neither overly pronounce nor miniscule and a soft pair of lips underneath. His strong-looking neck looking slightly tickled from the messy, neck length dark purple hair slicked back revealing more of his forehead. He looked far too much like a classic cool guy, but the way his head swiveled in excitement begged to differ.


 Around him were students with unnatural skin tones, strange growths coming from their bodies, sizes and faces of all sorts, he couldn't believe how different everyone was. The air to him was palpable with the exotic nature of everyone around, and it riled up his insatiable hunger for the odd and extraordinary. No time to waste on simply thinking about it, with eyes glued to him from his sudden outburst he immediately began greeting the people around him happily as if they were old friends and asking about their quirks.

((It's okay to post now, right? Just PM if its not x~x))


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

A raven haired beauty stands next to Slick Back with her arms cross. She wearing a red turtleneck and a short skirt.

"Thank you for not making me stand up there and give a speech."
In her left hand is a crumpled note. Her speech note.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

kluang said:


> A raven haired beauty stands next to Slick Back with her arms cross. She wearing a red turtleneck and a short skirt.
> 
> "Thank you for not making me stand up there and give a speech."



Slickback, not surprisingly, slicked his hair back as he responded to her.

"Really, it was for all our benefits," He opened. "Some of these kids seem a bit rowdy, and seeing a celebrity hero as big as you might have cause them to lose their cool in awe. Just look at the reaction they gave Thomas."

He stopped slicking his hair back and looked away for a second.

"That's right. They didn't give me any applause...even though I'm a rescue hero...it's all about villain fighting nowadays..." He said as a bead of sweat dripped from his head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor's was one of the first to shoot out of his seat as he looked around. Some students were doing the same, some stayed in their seats, examining their pamphlets, others still began to leave, but there was a matching theme about all of them.
> 
> 
> "Everyone's so interesting!!!" He exclaimed loudly with all the excitement of a young child. One would be forgiven for assuming those boisterous word came out of another's mouth. On first glance, it would completely betray his looks. The structure soft yet strong face housed a pair of warm, dark, slanted eyes with a beauty mark underneath the right one. A nose neither overly pronounce nor miniscule and a soft pair of lips underneath. His strong-looking neck looking slightly tickled from the messy, neck length dark purple hair slicked back revealing more of his forehead. He looked far too much like a classic cool guy, but the way his head swiveled in excitement begged to differ.
> ...


A tall women that seems to suck light in towards her due to her hair and dress faces him, a bat hung over her back by straps.

"Oh hello? Who are you?"


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 4, 2016)

Roman swore he could feel his ears vibrating from the sound of the mass of cheering and applause that the crowd emanated. Most of it was from the overly zealous kid who was shouting about how interesting everyone was and how excited he was to be here. Roman could only smile at his energy and the youthful radiance he emitted. It was an unconscious smile and a sad one, a remnant of the past and a forgotten feeling.

_   Get it together Roman, can't be brooding on your big day now can you_

He gently clapped his cheeks, hitting away the lingering feelings of self pity. Roman began to think about what the headmistress and vice principal had said. He wasn't hear to screw around and it was important that he kept his head in the game. But then a contradictory thought came to him.

_Don't be the try hard of the class now, remember heroes need good relationships_

Fuck it, he thought to himself, and in a moment of spontaneity Roman walked up to the strange loud teen and tapped him on the shoulder.

_Hey, you kinda got mine, along with everyone else here's attention with your shouting. You got a sound manipulating quirk I should know about?_

_The names Roman Jacques Durosier if you wanna get formal, but my friends call me Roman._ He placed his hand out, hoping the guy would shake it and not make him look like a total narc.​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 4, 2016)

*Childhood's End, part 1*​
The boy with the large hands left the hall, absorbing his surroundings. He had memorised the rulebook, the Principals speech, and was already classifying different students into different groups. Some black, some white, those he could access, those likely to give him a bad name, those that came off as incompetent, those likely to settle as the 'cool' kids of the school. Donovan Wong hated that about himself.

He was reasonably sharply dressed, his sweater still fully zipped in spite of the weather. He had recently gotten his new glasses, and while he was still more comfortable with those thick-rimmed ones he was aware they-d make him look like a complete nerd.

_But you are a nerd. _The voice in his head spoke. _No point hiding your adoration for books and homework and essay writing, and how much you secretly enjoy the fact that you are getting extra studies.
_
He gritted his teeth, slowly sinking away into his own thoughts. _And that pirate comic you have tucked into your bag? Ridiculous. You don't even read comics, or anything that has pictures in it for that matter. _Yes, it was obvious why he had such juvenile material with him. Already he was getting nervous. How would the students here perceive him?

Somewhere, a few kids were getting overexcited about their quirks. He ducked slightly as a photon ray soared above his head. He heard something break. Probably a car window. They'd have to pay for that later. But he was glad to be snapped out of his own thoughts. His instincts told him to head to the library, identify the reading selection, but he knew better how antisocial that would come off.

Then he heard the boisterous kid. He looked completely ridiculous, shouting away and running around like a crazed muscular chipmunk. But he felt somewhat envious of this fool's ability to run around and socialise so shamelessly. And there was no better 'link' to start a friendship than the one this guy was so bald-facedly throwing around. So he positioned himself in the boy's warpath.

"I'm Donovan Wong", he spoke in measured tones- not too excited, but betraying some openness. "You are...?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Zozo quietly stands up. She slung her claymore and start to leave. She's probably the only one here with a sword. "Let see here..."

She flips the pamphlet. Rules. Rules. Rules. She reads them while walking, without looking at her front. She crashes into a boy, knocking her down. She look up and saw a very excited boy and sharply dress boy stands near her.

"Owww, That hurts! Why are you running in the hall?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A tall women that seems to suck light in towards her due to her hair and dress faces him, a bat hung over her back by straps.
> 
> "Oh hello? Who are you?"





Karma15 said:


> Roman swore he could feel his ears vibrating from the sound of the mass of cheering and applause that the crowd emanated. Most of it was from the overly zealous kid who was shouting about how interesting everyone was and how excited he was to be here. Roman could only smile at his energy and the youthful radiance he emitted. It was an unconscious smile and a sad one, a remnant of the past and a forgotten feeling.
> 
> _   Get it together Roman, can't be brooding on your big day now can you_
> 
> ...



Victor couldn't believe, he was barely their for a few minutes and already some interesting people were coming to greetings him. With a wide grin, he stuck out both his hands, one to shake Roman's hand energetically and the other to extend a handshake to the girl.

"I'm Victor! Victor Ricter! You guys both seem interesting!"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Childhood's End, part 1*​
> The boy with the large hands left the hall, absorbing his surroundings. He had memorised the rulebook, the Principals speech, and was already classifying different students into different groups. Some black, some white, those he could access, those likely to give him a bad name, those that came off as incompetent, those likely to settle as the 'cool' kids of the school. Donovan Wong hated that about himself.
> 
> He was reasonably sharply dressed, his sweater still fully zipped in spite of the weather. He had recently gotten his new glasses, and while he was still more comfortable with those thick-rimmed ones he was aware they-d make him look like a complete nerd.
> ...





kluang said:


> Zozo quietly stands up. She slung her claymore and start to leave. She's probably the only one here with a sword. "Let see here..."
> 
> She flips the pamphlet. Rules. Rules. Rules.
> 
> ...



"Ahh, even more interesting people!" 

Could this be what it wa to be popular? 

"I'm Victor Ricter!" He said immediately shaking all their hands happily. "I've never had to introduce myself so much! Meeting so many people off the bat is all good, you know?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2016)

The Hope of the Future​
 Zia leaned back against her seat as she looked around her. There was a bunch of students, all with different quirks, and goal, but somehow they all came here. That was amazing in a way, however what was even greater was one kid that jumped up and screamed at the top of his lungs. His eyes bright with expectation and hope, she almost wondered if he was the type that didn’t sleep the previous day because they were so excited. She couldn’t help but snicker with the rest of the students when he had jumped up and screamed something so cliché. 

_"Everyone's so interesting!!!"_​
He reminded her of her younger brother in a way, so pure, so full of energy, and kind of on the idiotic side. Though her thoughts were cut short when she felt her pocket vibrated. Zia pulled out her phone and saw that it was a text message. She took a deep breath as she unlocked the screen, but she couldn’t help the smile that spread across her lips as she saw the picture and the caption. 

_*ZIA WE ARE CHEERING YOU ON!!*_​
It was a picture of her mother and brother both squeezed tightly into the frame.  The lowering of the afternoon made her think of the time back home, and it made her home sick for a quick minute.  Though when the doors opened to release them onto campus, she put the phone in her pocket and left as quick as she could. There were way too many people that her nose was going crazy, the fresh air would calm her nose a bit, but it wasn’t the only one that had the idea. It was like a rush of students eager to get out and feel the sun on their skin again.

“Alright, where to go…What to do? Where do I begin?” She looked around as she watched others her age quickly pair up and talk to each other. The world was conspiring against her, she had just arrived in California about a month ago, there was no way she met anyone yet, or developed a relationship. This cruel world! This cruel unfair world, what did she do to deserve this? Was it because she spilled salt and thought it was nothing? 

Damn her and her luck….

Though the vibrating of her phone shocked her out of her thoughts once more, as she unlocked her phone she couldn’t help but laugh.

_*Good luck….*_​
Was this some type of joke? He was making fun of her wasn’t he? If he didn’t lock her away for a month, then maybe there was a chance that there was a kid in the neighborhood that was going to school with her. Although no, that was a bad idea, they had to get to know each other, and plus…there was no way she was leaving that house in the month she been there. She had to talk to so many people, she had doctor’s appointments out the ass, and a bunch of other shit she couldn’t keep track of.

*Thanks ^0^*​
She replied back…

_*You are welcome….*_​

_Fast!_​
And who the hell is so formal with their text messages?!​

Alright! Zia mentally pumped herself up.


“I’m going to get to know someone…. Anyone….” Zia looked around at the huge student body leaving the stadium, “…. Ah…”


_“But where to begin?”_​


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 4, 2016)

Roman shook Victors hand, his eyes never leaving Victor's. His grip was a strong and hearty one, a grip which matched the energy he gave off so effortlessly. Naivete, youthful energy, innocence.

   Am I envious?
His eyes then focused on the two other strangers who approached the youthful boy. The guy seemed to have a way with people, he drew them in so easily. Could that be a quirk?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor couldn't believe, he was barely their for a few minutes and already some interesting people were coming to greetings him. With a wide grin, he stuck out both his hands, one to shake Roman's hand energetically and the other to extend a handshake to the girl.
> 
> "I'm Victor! Victor Ricter! You guys both seem interesting!"


The girl quickly extends her hand to give him a hand shake, Victor hears and feels a few of his hand bones grunt in pain as his body vibrates. Seems she's more nervous than she's showing herself to be. "It's very nice to meet you Victor Von Ricter, erm I mean Rictor Victor... Sorry, you mind if I just call you, 'Ric V'? Well my name is Melaina Ekdikos, you can call me Melek if you want or Mel. Oh right um... I'm going to be signing up for anything sports related activities here, all the clubs that I can. So I hope we meet up later and can be good friends, since you seem like a nice person." 
She's still shaking Victor's hand with a smile


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The girl quickly extends her hand to give him a hand shake, Victor hears and feels a few of his hand bones grunt in pain as his body vibrates. Seems she's more nervous than she's showing herself to be. "It's very nice to meet you Victor Von Ricter, erm I mean Rictor Victor... Sorry, you mind if I just call you, 'Ric V'? Well my name is Melaina Ekdikos, you can call me Melek if you want or Mel. Oh right um... I'm going to be signing up for anything sports related activities here, all the clubs that I can. So I hope we meet up later and can be good friends, since you seem like a nice person."
> She's still shaking Victor's hand with a smile



"Thanks! He said happily. This was his first nickname! Ric V. It had a nice ring to it. "Right back at ya! Plus whatever your quirk is seems awesome! It made my hand hurt just by touching you!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Thanks! He said happily. This was his first nickname! Ric V. It had a nice ring to it. "Right back at ya! Plus whatever your quirk is seems awesome! It made my hand hurt just by touching you!"


"Oh! I'm sorry." She suddenly lets go. "I get carried away sometimes it's not my quirk and it's best you don't assume anyone's quirk at first glance might start a fight depending on the person... I'm  just a bit nervous, so many new people ya know I never expected this many. You're right though it is interesting RicV." Seems she shortened to the name even more by skipping the space inbetween.  "Oh right, where are you going to go on campus? I might go with you."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Roman shook Victors hand, his eyes never leaving Victor's. His grip was a strong and hearty one, a grip which matched the energy he gave off so effortlessly. Naivete, youthful energy, innocence.
> 
> Am I envious?
> His eyes then focused on the two other strangers who approached the youthful boy. The guy seemed to have a way with people, he drew them in so easily. Could that be a quirk?



This guy seemed the serious type, kinda boring and by the book. But he went and greeted him first, so the must be more to him right? He had a strong grip and an even strong air to him, he was definitely a future hero in the making. 

"You know, you seem really serious and grumpy, but you'll probably make an awesome hero!" He blurted out. "I'm looking forward to training with you, Roman!"


----------



## Tenma (Jul 4, 2016)

*Childhood's End, part 2
*​So now he was in the company of 4. The hyperactive one, someone probably a loner like himself, a girl with a large rack (_You only noticed that? How beneath you._), and a girl pretty in a more quiet, austere manner (_Wow, you only care about their looks?_).

'Victor, huh? Nice to meet you too.' _Okay, now pick a topic of interest so you can start a conversation._ 'Zozo, Roman, Mel, you all too.' _Okay, that came out weird.
_
Well, they couldn't hang out in this sea of students forever. He was quite sure only Victor could hear himself speak with all the noise. They had to go somewhere else to break the ice.

"Say, how about we head to the lihrary?" The instance after Donovan spoke he wanted to slap himself. _The library? Sure you will have lot's of opportunities to break the ice there, dumbass.
_
And so he awaied the consequences of his social suicide...


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

"Zozona Zanarkand. But people usually call me Zozo." She said and extend her hand. "Nice meeting you Victor."

Her grip is strong due to her training. Confidence can be see oozing from Zozo.

Zozo extends her hand to the others.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 4, 2016)

​
Prior to the headmistresses speech Freya had carefully positioned herself in the back, where the least amount of people were. She did her best to avoid the other students, dreading the possibility of running into one of them and being forced to make small talk.

I'd rather die. 

Her hands reach inside the pockets of her leather jacket, taking warmth in the midst of the autumn breeze. She motions towards the newly opened gates, eager to scope the campus out. Remembering to memorize all of the entrances, emergency exits and places for shelter. Freya's mind was constantly battle ready, and she hated it. It was a habit from her past, always moving from place to place, always looking over her shoulder. She could only remember one time after her "awakening" when she truly felt at home. A memory she once thought to be repressed seemed to be coming back to her.

The autumn breeze carried along an old familiar scent that her sensitive nose seemed to pick up.

You got to be kidding me. He's here.



Roman introduced himself to the timid girl, Asian kid and swords woman who had all  been drawn to Victor's loudness.

The name's Roman, hope you don't mind me tagging along

He was taken a bit back by Victor's bluntness. He immediately took note to ease up and relax. 

I'm just nervous man. I'm shitty at small talk and not easy to warm to people, but yeah can't wait to see what you're made of.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh! I'm sorry." She suddenly lets go. "I get carried away sometimes it's not my quirk and it's best you don't assume anyone's quirk at first glance might start a fight depending on the person... I'm  just a bit nervous, so many new people ya know I never expected this many. You're right though it is interesting RicV." Seems she shortened to the name even more by skipping the space inbetween.  "Oh right, where are you going to go on campus? I might go with you."


(All of Victor's interactions will now be split by person, so continue talking to him individually!)
"Neat." He said as he began to walk. "Speaking of quirks, I'll tell you mine!" He said as he lifted his hand. A wavey, purple tinted energy seemed to cover his hand. "It's called Crush! I can pretty much crush anything that touches this energy. Fire, rock, lasers, force, bullets, anything you can think off! And they lose their propterties!" The energy dissipated. "I can only crush so much of anything though, so a really strong attack would break through, plus it takes a bunch of energy to do. And it's not that flashy."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Childhood's End, part 2
> *​So now he was in the company of 4. The hyperactive one, someone probably a loner like himself, a girl with a large rack (_You only noticed that? How beneath you._), and a girl pretty in a more quiet, austere manner (_Wow, you only care about their looks?_).
> 
> 'Victor, huh? Nice to meet you too.' _Okay, now pick a topic of interest so you can start a conversation._ 'Zozo, Roman, Mel, you all too.' _Okay, that came out weird.
> ...



"Alright!" He said happily. "I did kinda want to see if they have anything interesting there to read, but that might have sounded boring so I was just gonna do it alone. But it's way more fun with a friend! Plus, you do seem like a nerd, so I guess you'd be in your element!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> (All of Victor's interactions will now be split by person, so continue talking to him individually!)
> "Neat." He said as he began to walk. "Speaking of quirks, I'll tell you mine!" He said as he lifted his hand. A wavey, purple tinted energy seemed to cover his hand. "It's called Crush! I can pretty much crush anything that touches this energy. Fire, rock, lasers, force, bullets, anything you can think off! And they lose their propterties!" The energy dissipated. "I can only crush so much of anything though, so a really strong attack would break through, plus it takes a bunch of energy to do. And it's not that flashy."


"You shouldn't tell people your quirk is what I meant, what if I was a villain?" She bites her lip slightly 


Tenma said:


> *Childhood's End, part 2
> *​So now he was in the company of 4. The hyperactive one, someone probably a loner like himself, a girl with a large rack (_You only noticed that? How beneath you._), and a girl pretty in a more quiet, austere manner (_Wow, you only care about their looks?_).
> 
> 'Victor, huh? Nice to meet you too.' _Okay, now pick a topic of interest so you can start a conversation._ 'Zozo, Roman, Mel, you all too.' _Okay, that came out weird.
> ...


"The library? That sounds like a great idea for a place to talk for the first day, nice and quite."


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 4, 2016)

Roman didn't expect the guy to immediately reveal his quirk to the group upon their first meeting. Such an action would have gotten him a smack from his old teacher.

Knowledge is power kid, and only a fool gives it away freely

Roman concluded that this kid was either a fool or just really honest. His next decision would have earned him a double smack from the old man.

That's pretty sick bro. Mine requires a bit more thought, and would be a major pain in the ass for anyone else. I call it Breaking Bad.

Basically I can manipulate matter, atoms, electrons, elements of the periodic table, you name it. And as a plus I can control my own cells.

Roman leaned in towards Victor and smiled mischievously.

For kicks, if I wanted to I could give myself breasts.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Zozona Zanarkand. But people usually call me Zozo." She said and extend her hand. "Nice meeting you Victor."
> 
> Her grip is strong due to her training. Confidence can be see oozing from Zozo.
> 
> Zozo extends her hand to the others.



"Same." He said after shaking her hand. That's when he noticed it. Big, sharp, looking like something straight out of a video game riding atop her back. He nearly flipped his lid. "IS THAT A FREAKING SWORD?! THAT'S SO COOL!!!"


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Slickback, not surprisingly, slicked his hair back as he responded to her.
> 
> "Really, it was for all our benefits," He opened. "Some of these kids seem a bit rowdy, and seeing a celebrity hero as big as you might have cause them to lose their cool in awe. Just look at the reaction they gave Thomas."
> 
> ...



"Awww. Someone needs a huggie wuggie?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Roman didn't expect the guy to immediately reveal his quirk to the group upon their first meeting. Such an action would have gotten him a smack from his old teacher.
> 
> Knowledge is power kid, and only a fool gives it away freely
> 
> ...



"Eh? That's interesting! You could use them as airbags if you fall down!" Victor concluded. "That's an awesome quirk! You could definitely be an awesome hero like that!"


----------



## Tenma (Jul 4, 2016)

*Childhood's End, part 3
*​(@Karma15)
_
What sort of person admits he's shitty at small talk to someone he just met?_ He let his library request air for abit before turning to the antisocial kid- Roman, he believed, and shook his hand.

"Hey man, no sweat." _I'm probably just as bad as you are_, was the instinct that came first. But of course he wasn't going to say that. "Small talk doesn't make someone anyway."

To be honest he was glad there was at least one other loner in this group. Loners are always more comfortable with each other, he had felt. _Of course it could just be you. Maybe they see themselves in the mirror when they see you and recoil in disgust.
_
But he ignored his thoughts this time. For some reason his library request was going about swimmingly. Best grab it, establish a position. So he turned to the rest.

(@Wizzrobevox, @Unlosing Ranger, @kluang)
"Let's get going then." As they started to depart the foyer, the discussion turned to their individual quirks. He had a descriotion in mind, but it was 3/4 scientific terms so he held himself back.

"While we are at it, my quirk is to fuse my extremities with any object. I can choose to gain its properties if I wish." An approximation, but it would have to do.

"Mel, I'm sure we will know each other-s quirks on the first day of clas anyways." He laughed. He came off as a bit too formal, but to hell with it. "What, you think Deathman's hiding in our ranks or something?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You shouldn't tell people your quirk is what I meant, what if I was a villain?" She bites her lip slightly
> 
> "The library? That sounds like a great idea for a place to talk for the first day, nice and quite."



Victor stopped in place and thought for a second, with a finger to his chin he bender his torso to the right in a thoughtful manner "Hmmm...." He then snapped back up. "I'd beat you up and arrest you, then. You're outnumbered anyway. Then again..." He returned to his thoughtful stance. "It could get hecktic that way, so..." He snapped back up again. "I'd do it myself!"


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Same." He said after shaking her hand. That's when he noticed it. Big, sharp, looking like something straight out of a video game riding atop her back. He nearly flipped his lid. "IS THAT A FREAKING SWORD?! THAT'S SO COOL!!!"


"Its a claymore. A Scottish Claymore." Zozo said and she unsheated the weapon. "Strong. Lightweight and perfect for my quirk. Vorpalization. I can make things sharper."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Awww. Someone needs a hug?"



He rolled his eyes as gave a cross of the arms and shifted his weight onto he left foot.

"...maybe."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

Tenma said:


> (@Wizzrobevox, @Unlosing Ranger)
> "Let's get going then." As they started to depart the foyer, the discussion turned to their individual quirks. He had a descriotion in mind, but it was 3/4 scientific terms so he held himself back.
> 
> "While we are at it, my quirk is to fuse my extremities with any object. I can choose to gain its properties if I wish." An approximation, but it would have to do.
> ...


"... He always could be, you never know. Some quirks aren't obvious however many times you see them."


Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor stopped in place and thought for a second, with a finger to his chin he bender his torso to the right in a thoughtful manner "Hmmm...." He then snapped back up. "I'd beat you up and arrest you, then. You're outnumbered anyway. Then again..." He returned to his thoughtful stance. "It could get hecktic that way, so..." He snapped back up again. "I'd do it myself!"


The response was laughter.
"If only it was that easy."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Childhood's End, part 3
> *​(@Karma15)
> _
> What sort of person admits he's shitty at small talk to someone he just met?_ He let his library request air for abit before turning to the antisocial kid- Roman, he believed, and shook his hand.
> ...



"Wow, so you're like...a chameleon person!" He stated confidently.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 4, 2016)

Freya instinctively followed the familiar scent. Her mind had already registered who the owner of it might be, and her heart began to prepare her for their inevitable confrontation. Roman, the boy from her past. The only one who knew her after the accident, and the only friend she had. Freya could have sworn that she would would never see him again, and she thanked Odin himself for reuniting them again. 

However, behind her tough exterior Freya was a shy girl, and was too emotionally unprepared for such a reunion. So she decided to wait it out, keep an eye on him and meet him when she was ready. 

Freya spotted him talking to a group of people and she saw an expression in him she didn't think was possible. Happiness, or at least some fabricated substitute for it. Clearly he was faking it, he had to, and she knew him better. The Roman she knew was reserved, and only opened his heart to a rare few.

"Me" She thought to herself. In what she knew was a moment of possessiveness she glared at the group of kids, especially the loud one. They were complacent, and foolish to think someone like Roman could actually be so carefree and friendly. She then wondered when they would catch on, and realize the little idiosyncrasies in Roman's gestures. How he faked certain emotions in his attempt to fit in. Because Roman Durosier was a broken young man, and Freya knew that those with scars are never quick to heal. Even her.






 The group commenced their walk towards the library, taking quick glances at the directory section of their student handbook in order to reassure themselves that they were going the right way.

Roman took quick scans at the group. Each individual so different from the other. Each with their own stories and dreams. He then thought of his own story, and his own goals. Victor's comments on his quirk and how fitting it was for a hero lingered. 

Fitting for a hero? Before that I'd rather it be for revenge.

Heroism was a concept that was still ambiguous to Roman. He knew that he valued Justice, and believed that the world was fucked up and needed a little saving. But he wasn't sure his idea of justice would be accepted in the hero society he lived in. For Roman Durosier, he could never truly be a hero until he avenged his parents.

(Last post of the night guys, Roman will just be quietly following along from here)​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Its a claymore. A Scottish Claymore." Zozo said and she unsheated the weapon. "Strong. Lightweight and perfect for my quirk. Vorpalization. I can make things sharper."



Victor's jaw dropped as he heard her diliberation. "THAT. IS SO. COOL." He exclaimed. "You'd never need a knife again! You could cut steak with a napkin! Or your badass sword! You'll be an awesome hero like that!"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... He always could be, you never know. Some quirks aren't obvious however many times you see them."
> 
> The response was laughter.
> "If only it was that easy."



"You might have a point...that hand hurting quirk is dangerous! I might her arthritis from it." He said rubbing his left wrist.


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor's jaw dropped as he heard her diliberation. "THAT. IS SO. COOL." He exclaimed. "You'd never need a knife again! You could cut steak with a napkin! Or your badass sword! You'll be an awesome hero like that!"


"I....uhhhh...Thanks?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "You might have a point...that hand hurting quirk is dangerous! I might her arthritis from it." He said rubbing his left wrist.


"I've already put a curse on you, you'll never be able to play online games ever again muahahah... Hahaha, just kidding!"
She glances at the library sign as they come up on it.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 4, 2016)

*Childhood's End, part 4
*​(@Unlosing Ranger)
​...Wait. That was a joke. Seems this Melaina girl was proper paranoid.

"Well, if he were, at least we'd get to spectate one of our teachers clobbering him. Come on, man. Loosen up."

The library was a block or two down. Got abit of distance to continue their small talk.

"I have only met a villain once. Ever heard of the Toucher?" _Good thing you haven't._ Dude barely qualified as a villain anyway. "Some old coot I met in a back alley when I was training my wall-climbing."

"He actually taught me and some other kids abit of martial arts before the authorities caught on. Took 6 heroes to subdue him. Dude was weird."

(@Wizzrobevox)

Well, Chameleon was one way to put it. He cringed abit, not obviously. He didn't want to come off as a snob. But the more he hung out with his Victor, the more he felt some intelligence behind those googly excited eyes. Was his cheeriness a front? Was everything everyone was putting forth a front? How did _he _come off? Was this doofus actually smart enough to notice his front?

"Yeah, something like that. It's alot niftier than just being a chameleon, as you will find out when I whip your ass in the practicals." He joked.

As they 5 walked on, Donovan noticed a girl with autumn brown hair texting in her handphone, completely isolated from the rest of the students. He noticed her finger movements. Typing, then backspacing, seemingly flustered at the mere act of typing. He felt sorry for her, in a manner only antisocial people can feel for others of their kind. He felt it would be too awkward to just talk to her outright, so he slowly diverted the group's direction toward her. Nothing hurt him more thannseeing someone's social status self-destruct after all.

_Or maybe you just want to support your knight-in-shining-armor delusions_, his inner voice snarked.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

kluang said:


> "I....uhhhh...Thanks?"


"Speaking of quirks, I'll tell you mine!" He said as he lifted his hand. A wavey, purple tinted energy seemed to cover his hand. "It's called Crush! I can pretty much crush anything that touches this energy. Fire, rock, lasers, force, bullets, anything you can think off! And they lose their propterties!" The energy dissipated. "I can only crush so much of anything though, so a really strong attack would break through, plus it takes a bunch of energy to do. And it's not that flashy."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Childhood's End, part 4
> *​(@Unlosing Ranger)
> ​...Wait. That was a joke. Seems this Melaina girl was proper paranoid.
> 
> ...



Victor blinked for a second. "That girl kind of has the same face as you." He said. There was a moment of confusion in the group after he mentioned such a line. " I mean like, not the same face face, but like, the same kind of face?" He explained. "She doesn't seem used to talking to people either. Like, kind of uncomfortable with everything. Kind of a weirdo." He said point blank. "She should smile, she got accepted here after all!" He grinned before walking up to her without hesitation.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 4, 2016)

@Unlosing Ranger
@Wizzrobevox
@Tenma
@Everyone else there



SoulTaker said:


> ​
> Darkness is all the eye can see. The veil has not been peeled back on the world. This is our story but to get to that part we must understand their stories. The stage sets and the curtain trembles, as it is ready to unveil what is now and what will come....
> 
> "I don't know what it is but there's something about the way that girls with short hair just own it. I see one and it's just like damn own me."
> ...



Michael sat in his chair as he studied the veritable college of new faces surrounding him. He took heed of the assorted speeches of his teachers and principal. He was a bit put off at the actual content of said speeches. He was expecting something a bit more heroic. He eventually shrugged it off, though. "Maybe they do things differently over here." He also seemed surprised at what sounded like a direct quote to him from one of the teachers. He even pointed to himself as if to ask "Are you talking about me?"

Michael got up from his chair and read the pamphlet as he walked into the rest of the school. He was still nervous; this was the furthest away he's ever been from the rest of his family and he knew next to no one here. He peeked his head from behind the pamphlet decided to try and make some allies here to make transition less painful from himself.

And to that end, he saw a small group of students who seemed like they would be at least somewhat knowledgeable. He overheard the tail-end of their conversation and made his way over and said "Uh, hey there. Name's Michael. I'm kind of new here." He put his hand behind his head as a reflex. "I don't mean to interrupt, but I couldn't help but overhear you guys sharing your Quirks."


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

"We're all new here. My name is Zozona." She extend her hand to Michael.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

-The School's Doctor's Office-​In the middle of the city-scape of disheveled paper work and sea of plastic wrappers, sits a chair, on this chair, the scruffy unkempt form of Kyle Weathers, the schools resident fixer-upper and “Nurse” As some faculty like to call him. This doesn’t bother him though, he’s confident enough in his abilities and skills as a doctor to take a few harassing taunts and ribs.  “Hmmm...” He leaned back in his chair, cigarette balanced delicately between his lips. His green eyes seemed more like glossy emeralds as he stared at the ceiling…. “Was I supposed to do something today…?”

He closed his eyes, clasped his hands behind his bed of messy brown hair and shrugged it off. “Wellp, If It were important I’m sure the principle would have come and got me.” As he leaned back, he let out a big yawn, the cigarette falling into his open mouth. “HURK!!! cough! Hack!” He quickly shot out of his seat, bending over his desk and knocking over a few of the towers of papers. “Damn… Always knew these things would kill me…. Just figured it’d be the cancer...”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

-Back of The Row-​At the back of all of the sea of students, was a simple teenaged boy, his black hair bobbing and swaying as music pumped through his ear-buds. He had his hands resting happily behind his head as he leaned back far as he could in his chair, his left foot bobbing to the music. This boy’s name was Charlie, Charlie Wells, your average, homeless, 15 year old kid. Now some questions may pop into your head, what is this boy doing here, in a hero school, if he’s not going to bother listening to the opening ceremony.


 Well dear friends, this boy Charlie, Is here because of a few stints in the Juvenile detention facility. The friendly cop, who nearly always both busted him and paid his bail… Convinced him that his time would best be served trying to become a hero. Of-course, Charlie had no interest in this kind of life, until he saw a few hero’s on billboards, newspaper ads, commercials… That’s right, MERCHANDISING! That’s tons of money, that’s money from residuals! You can pretty much get set for life if you become a pro-hero!

But while this is a passing interest, one based purely on the desire to obtain obscene amounts of cash. He himself, was not willing to put fourth all his attention and time into schooling. After all, Luck plays a major role in ones ability to become a well loved hero of the people. So for now, He’d play it fast and loose, the way he always had. No need to buckle down, No need to try too hard for now. This wasn’t exactly the premiere school after all, it’s ranked third for god knows how long.


As the teachers finished their statements and remarks, the young Charlie was left unaware… unaware that was until the students started to leave and the chair in front of him bashed into his leg. This was an issue for two reasons, you see, Charlie was in a state of perfect balance. His right leg was maintaining a very delicate job, his entire weight was resting on the back legs of the chair and right foot was keeping that balance. With this disruption in what one would consider a perfect harmony, chaos can be the only result.

BAM! The young boy falls from the chair, head slamming onto the floor with a massive THUD! “Ow.” He blinked, rubbing the back of his head and shaking it off. “Oh, It’s over already?” This wasn’t anything, his dad once chucked him out of a second story window. That’s right, through near constant abuse and starvation and… questionable eating habits. Charlie had developed a physical body and immune system so strong, most regular humans could only gawk in amazement.

 
 “Alright Alright.” Charlie leaped back to his feet, much like a cat getting up from a nap. “Where’s the gambling halls.” He grabbed the pamphlet he’d be handed earlier, “Hmm… Let’s see what we got here… Mall, Nothing really of note here… Moving on, We got an Arcade? Might try my luck at the claw machines… Anything else… Stadium.. basically the school gym, not into it. Oh, here we go, Sports club huh? Might be able to get some bets going on there.” 

His goal had been decided, The Sports Club, at the very least, he should be able to get some good action there… A couple suckers born every minute and in a school this big… There should be a few hundred.

-Somewhere In the Sea of Students-​
“There’s so many people here...” His heart beat like a drum, sweat pouring down the back of his neck. The young boy could feel anxiety around him like a blanket, wrapping his mind and body in it’s tight grip. He did his best to not sit near anyone else, he wanted to be by himself, alone… So he didn’t have to worry about touching someone else who might have some kind of… acid skin. His heart pounded so loudly and harshly he could feel it in his throat, as if to say, let me out Takoda! I wish to be free!


With a big swallow, big enough to hopefully put that heart back into it’s proper place so it didn’t escape, he calmly looked at his pamphlet. Where would the best place to go be? Where would no one else be around? There had to be a place he could be alone, far… FAR away from anyone else. No prying eyes, no one looking at him like some kinda weirdo...Why would they look at him like that? HE didn’t know… Maybe they knew a secret about him… Maybe they had mind reading powers!? 

What if they knew that he wet himself at the third grade play? Did they know that he had gotten stage-fright while playing the role of “Villager number 3” What if they knew he messed up his line!? It was supposed to be “Yes.” But he had said “Yep!” Instead! THE EMBARRASSMENT! His heart beat even more rapidly than before… Truly he was a living, breathing, human rabbit.


Once dismissed, he took off like a flash, his quirk in full force. That speed of a trained athlete kicking into high gear. He dashed far, far, far, away… No one would be at the trail right!? That’s right, the place he felt most comfortable… The nature trail… surely he would be safe there.


----------



## Hero (Jul 4, 2016)

_Isaac Manzanares_
Introduction
_______________________​











__________________________​
Something was wrong with him - and down deep he'd known his whole life. Maybe the priest had even said something. (You are not right, boy.) Maybe the other children had. (What's wrong with you?) Maybe it was his parents. (You know you're a depravity in the eyes of God, right?). Maybe he'd even said it to himself.

Isaac was brought up by devoted but severe and very pious parents and teachers in accordance with the Holy Bible, a doctrine that makes the breaking of the will the corner-stone of education and upbringing. However in Isaac's particular case, the attempt to destroy his personality and break his will did not succeed. He was much too strong and hardy, too proud and spirited. Instead of destroying his personality they succeeded only in teaching him to hate himself. It was against himself that, innocent and noble as he was, he let loose upon himself every barbed criticism, every anger and hate he could command, he was, in spite of all, a real Christian. More importantly, a Christian who was about to sin.

As Isaac carefully walked through one of San Diego's many dark alleys, he made the mistake of walking past a puddle of water. Naturally the boy had to stop. Inside the puddle, Isaac saw the most risible creature peering back at him. Isaac blinked, but then gave an unsettling chuckle. The small pool of water wasn't too terribly illuminated, but the moonlight reflecting off the puddle was just enough for Isaac to feel a fair amount of disgust. "This is a reflection, and it is mine..." Isaac muttered, exposed in the knobbly white nakedness of his own self-hatred. He balled both of his hands in a tight fist and angrily spat on his own reflection before moving ever closer to his destination.

With each step bringing him closer and closer to the rendezvous, a heavy feeling began welling deep inside Isaac. It was a feeling that made everything he did up until this point seem like a struggle. The type of feeling where he didn't want to leave the house because he knew his fellow classmates were judging him. A feeling where he couldn't even ask for directions in fear that strangers would criticize him. Where everyone always seemed to be picking out his flaws. A feeling that made him feel so damn sick for no reason. A type of feeling where he looked in the mirror and completely hated what he saw. A feeling he got when he saw handsome young men with girls wrapped around their arm and just wished he looked like them. When he compared himself to every guy he's ever met. A feeling of being so disappointed in who he was and everything he had and will become.

This feeling was fear. It was a fear knowing that everyone would think of him as the"token class cum guzzling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)". This fear, this feeling, Isaac wanted to scream and let it all out, but knew he couldn't. If he were to do that, he would run the risk of looking weak and that was the last thing he needed. Tonight, Isaac's deepest fears were becoming a reality and there was nothing he could do or could have done to avoid it. The urges were too overbearing. His head began to swell. If Isaac didn't know any better, he would swear on his life that his head was going to explode any second.

Isaac nervously looked back and forth to the ends of the alley. He was alone, which was great, but it was also bad. "Tarde" Isaac grumbled blowing hot hair out of his mouth. Whipping out his phone, Isaac went straight to the app and sent the following message:




> "Where r u?"


​
Immediately after sending his message, Isaac laughed dryly. Was he really doing this? The harsh truth was starting to make sense. It took him a while, but Isaac finally realized why God hates him. He most certainly deserved all the pain he gave himself. Every cut, every burn, every bruise he had ever given himself, he deserved. In fact he deserved worse. The feeling that managed to slip out of his mind for a few seconds, was back. It was a feeling that told Isaac he deserved constant and brutal pain.

"Perdóname, Padre, porque he pecado" Isaac murmured as he drew a knife from his pocket and pressed the serrated edge to his wrist. Before an ounce of blood could be spilled, a drunken voice called out to Isaac from the west end of the alley.

​"I *hic* got y-y-your mess*hic*age. I couldn't res*hic*pong because I dropped my phone and the *hic* screen *hic* shattered."

Isaac fumbled to put the knife away as the man got closer and closer. The smell of beer began to fill the boy's nose as the man was upon him. "You're even *hic* cuter in person*" the stranger cooed as he placed his hands on Isaac's chest and began to explore the adolescent's chiseled body. When the man's hands approached Isaac's belt line, they stopped. "Are you 18 *hic*? I'm 42 so I don't want *hic* want to get in *hic* trouble. I've got *hic* a family." the man asked seriously. Isaac nodded.

"Yeah, I told you I am already on the app."

"OOOoooOOOOoOOoOooOoOOOOOOOoooo" the man nearly screeched. Isaac's eyes bulged in panic, fearing that someone will hear or see them. "You have an *hic* accent. Where are you from" the drunk questioned, grabbing Isaac's biceps and pushing him back firmly against a building wall. Isaac grimaced as the man began to suck on his neck.

"España_"_

"*HIC* What" the man asked after releasing his largest hiccup yet.

"Spain" Isaac said irritated with the man's ignorance.

"That's *hic* fucking sexy. You're fucking sexy *hic*" The man said softly, locking lips with Isaac and forcing his tongue in the boy's mouth. Isaac timidly kissed back. It wasn't long before the man pulled away and looked at Isaac dead in the eye. "Say something in spanish for me, baby"

"Que te folle un pez"

"That's fucking hot. What'd you say?" the man asked, breathing heavily in between kissing on Isaac's neck.

"It means suck my dick." Isaac lied.

"Hot." The man grunted, immediately dropping to his knees and hungrily unbuttoning Isaac's pants. At this point, Isaac's head was throbbing as more and more blood rushed to it. Soon he felt dizzy. "Wow..." the man gasped, "Your co-"

"I know," Isaac said interrupting him, "I know". A gigantic grin spread across the man's face as he licked his lips.

"You just *hic* relax now, boy. Daddy will take care of ya *hic*" he spoke as he attempted to take Isaac in his mouth. When the slobbering noises started, Isaac averted his eyes.

"Yeah, hurry up and make this quick." the boy said languidly, placing his right hand on the other male's bobbing head.


----------



## Hero (Jul 4, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Introduction
________________________












_________________________​
"Are you finally starting to breathe in a normal fashion?” Colette asked. “I must confess I find your behavior rather odd, considering-”

"GO TO HELL!!!" the restrained victim screamed. Colette turned to face the hysterical woman, with the back of her neck glowing as she prepared to use her power.

"Stop talking" the girl commanded coldly, her voice changing to something reminiscent of nails scraping against one's soul. The victim's body flinched violently at the given order and fell stiff. With the woman out of the way, Colette was fully able to give her undivided attention to the male victim who stood rigidly next to the seated woman. "You know father, how every once in a while, people get _that_...urge? You know what I'm referring to, don't you? The urge for destruction. The urge to hurt, maim, kill. I wonder what it feels like...to let it wash over you, to give in to it. Something of that nature is bound to be addictive, all-consuming. People actually lose themselves to this urge. I can see it happening in the world now, this urge tapping around the edges of people's minds, trying to pry them open and slip its fingers in..." Colette's voiced trailed off.

"Then why are you doing this?" Mr. Eagle choked between sobs. Colette cocked her head to the side, processing her father's seemingly rhetorical question.
​
"Because I can. Now, shoot her."​
Wiping his tears, Mr. Eagle blew out the brains of his wife without flinching. Screams of anguish did not follow the sound of the gunshot that echoed throughout the estate. Mr. Eagle felt nothing but apathy while he stood, bruised and battered, over Mrs. Eagle's sickening corpse. Inconveniently when the bullet lodged into the side of his love's head, Mr. Eagle saw her eyes. He witnessed the light in them go out, the light even an insect's eyes had. Under any normal circumstance, Mr. Eagle would be worried that he didn't feel something after _that_. However these were not normal circumstances. He was in the presence of a monster and she was in control.

"You won't get away with this," Mr. Eagle spat chillingly through clenched teeth, "Your damned soul is drenched black with the blood of your mother. Oh God, I wish that doctor had went through with the abortion, despite the botch. Colette, when you die, your blood stained essence will sink to the bottom of the earth and there, you will burn in eternity for your crimes". Colette stared at her father blankly.

"When law enforcement find your bodies, it'll look like a murder suicide. Moreover, it's your prints on the gun," the girl said coolly, "Now, back up". Without him having to tell his body to do so, Mr. Eagle scooted backwards until the back of his knees came into contact with a pulled out dining room chair. "Sit down" Colette ordered. Mr. Eagle plopped down in his seat awaiting his next command. "Put the gun in your mouth," Colette continued, "Cock back the hammer...." Mr. Eagle followed his daughter's words accordingly. Next, Colette slowly shifted several paces to the side so that she could stood facing her father. Her mouth began to lift in a maddening smirk, a smile that seemed to be half sardonic and half secretive, as if the fate of the world depended on the answer to a riddle only she knew and would never share. Then she gave her final command

"Pull the trigger."​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> @Wizzrobevox
> @Tenma
> @Everyone else there
> ...



Without any hesitant, Victor turned to him with a smile a greeted him back. "Hey , Victor Ricter! Nice to meet you!" He stated. "Yeah, we're talking about quirks. Everyone's here is super interesting, you know?"


----------



## Hero (Jul 4, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Here & Now
________________________












"_Loners live among the mob, so the mob mistakes them for their own, presuming and assuming. _
_When the mob gets too close, the truth is revealed._"
_________________________​
Colette Eagle may have been among them but she could never be one of them. She was without inclusion as she was not "one of the guys" and she certainly  wasn't "one of the girls.". She did not require company. In other people's company, she was interpreted as dull, gloomy, and unwelcome She was a loner, too bright for the slutty girls and too savage for the bright girls, haunting the edges and corners of the school like a sullen disillusioned ghost. Colette was an outsider gazing into Grand Heroics High's indoor stadium, endlessly comfortless. Grand Heroics High, as the administration have constituted it, will have no place for Colette. It had nothing to offer.

Sensing the admission ceremony wrapping up, Colette preemptively left her post between two pillars that guarded the entrance to the stadium. Since arriving to Grand Heroics High, Colette had become more aware of four authoritative figures, one woman and three men, who had stood around the luminous stage where they welcomed the incoming class of Fall 2016. Their way of looking made Colette envisage how they thought or felt about what they are watching. They were bystanders, or observers, interpreting a massive influx of information regarding their new crop. As Colette walked down the corridors of GHH, she became more and more aware of how long she had played the role of observer. 

Colette did not dislike interaction, but she also did not like it either. She was just naturally a loner. She didn’t have a desire for conversation, or to go anywhere. She didn’t understand other people who wanted to share their emotions. She didn’t have a god, politics, or ideals. She was settled into nothingness; a kind of non-being, and she accepted it. Colette didn’t make for an interesting person. But even if she didn’t want to be boring, she wouldn't know how. Relationships never worked for her. She simply never had interest. 

The other students might interpret Colette as a drifter, as someone as lonely as that can be, however if they really took the time to think about it, that role is actually remarkably freeing. Colette would never define herself in terms of anyone else. She would never feel the pressure of peers or the burden of parental expectation. She could view everyone as pieces of a whole, and focus on the whole, not the pieces. Colette had learned to observe, far better than most people observe. She was not blinded by the past or motivated by the future. She focused on the present because that is where she was destined to live. And apparently, that destiny was Grand Heroics High.


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> He rolled his eyes as gave a cross of the arms and shifted his weight onto he left foot.
> 
> "...maybe."



"Hehehe..." a devilish grin flashes on Tiffany's face and she plunge her hand on Slickback's hair, with full intention messing with his hair, only to find her hand is covered with a gel-like substance.
"Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii What is thiiiiis!!!"



She tries to wipe it out but, but it left her hand gleaming with a nice sheen.

"My haaaand!!! "


----------



## Tenma (Jul 4, 2016)

*Warrior School
*​Condoms stuffed down female toilets, check.

Smokers in the bathroom and old classrooms, check.

Upperclassmen handing out drugs to innocent freshies, check.

Perverts sending Ms Maye anonymous creepy texts, check.

And one broken car window, check.

Today was going to be a busy day for Thomas Ryan. Already there was a medium-sized queue in front of his personal office. New year, same shit. Orientation was always going to be busy for him, the 'bad cop' of the academy. This many new students, a practical holiday for the upperclassmen, some degree of chaos was practically guaranteed. He'd start with the car vandals. _That _wasn't something he saw every year. "Enter." His voice did not rise, but it was clear in direction and intent. All the while, his face remained planted into a game of Space Invaders. Not one of those crappy imitations those cheeky smartphone gamers came up with, the original from the gameboy he'd maintained through his youth (he'd paid a hefty sum to a professional with affinity for machines every year).

He watched them nervously enter. 3 boys, all freshmen. Typical. First thing when they enter and they believe they have all the agency of a pro hero, that they'd suddenly become smarter and more proficient. Well, look who's daddies now have to pay for some fairly expensive car repairs. He didn't look at them. Instead, he continued his game in earnest.

"I trust you understand why you are here. Your names?"

Jonathan, Frank and some long-ass polish name he couldn't be arsed to pronounce. Whatever.

"Excellent. I will politely suggest to your parents you be taken somewhere else if you accumulate any more dirt in my eyes over the coming weeks. And please don't tell them to find another hero school for you. We at Grand Heroics High have an aspiration become the top hero academy in the country, but we certainly don't want to do so by _weakening the competition._"

Silence from the boys. It seemed they were just going to stand back and let him continue his reprimand. A perfectly acceptable response in any other high school, but here? He was _not_ impressed. An apology, a justification, a promise to improve, a defense for their compatriots, he wanted to see action. A hero unwilling to make a decision or stance was worse than a hero who made the wrong decision. Such lame cucks would require some serious work to grind into heroes with an actual sense of initiative.

Oh well, everyone enters the school expecting to be _coddled_ to hero-hood. An absurd notion in his eyes, but one they had to be made to understand would not be tolerated. Abit more of a prompt, maybe they'd get it.

"_I trust you understand why you are here._"

One of them spoke. The polish one with the retarded name. He started off with some gibberish- probably polish, maybe just nonsense, then cohered a little.

"S-sir, I didn't know what I was doing! I was just throwing my flesh ball with them, then we got too excited. I didn't know what I was doing, sir! Sir, I didn't- we were having too much fun, then Jonathan here uses his beam-thing. We got excited and told him to shoot it at the ball again- and-"

"HIGH SCORE!"

He let himself smirk a little. Seems he just got better with age.He finally put down the ancient console and looked at the 3 boys with sharp, eagle-like eyes. The polish brat's defense was pathetic, but he had potential. He turned to Jonathan, who was doing his best to avoid eye contact. He raised his voice just a little, but enough for this Jonathan to notice that he had dug a slightly bigger hole for himself. "Why did you use your photon beam in a public place? Surely you knew you could have hurt someone, _killed_ someone. I could suspend your quirk usage indefinitely, and I'm sure Madam Khristie will have no issues with my decision."

This seemed to snap the boy out of his funk, and he looked him straight in the eye. He actually looked quite impressive for a moment there- he was a tall boy, clearly quite intelligent.

"I wasn't thinking straight, sir. We were excited and I felt like showing off to my new friends. It won't happen again."

Not bad. An even tone. This meant he acknowledge his mistake, understood it, and was ready to move on. Seems he had misjudged him a little. He could grind something out of this one. The last kid, Frank or whatever, was on the other hand taking a couple steps back instinctively every time he spoke. He seemed happy enough that his friends had spoken for him. This one was going to be a problem. Stepping back and letting himself be defended was the last quality he wanted from a hero. This boy would make a great damsel-for-distress in future, that he would.

"Anything to say, Frank?"

The boy looked terrified, as though fearing Thomas was going to whip out that handgun and shoot him if he said the wrong thing. He stuttered a few words, muttered a few _ums_ and _ahs_. Any boy with the common sense and forethought expected of a hero would understand that some vandalism on the first day was far from the end of the world. Frank must have been one sheltered brat. This would not do. Thomas leaned back and crossed his arms. Some kids were just not worth keeping around. This one seemed to fit the bill fairly well. One more chance.

"Do you think you did anything wrong? Do you have any apologies to make?"

One minute of silence. _Time's up, _he thought to himself. 

"Jonathan, kid whose name I can't be bothered to pronounce, you are free to leave. Let this be a proper introduction into this school. This is not an academy for pen-pushers. This is a school for warriors. Remember that, and let it drive your every action. Thank you for your time."

"Frank, your parents will be coming to bring you home shortly. Please do not attempt to become a hero, for this country's sake."

Then began the waterworks. He sighed as he began phoning the parents of the crying boy. The other 2  backed out of the door looking somewhat guilty, but Jonathan at least seemed to understand why he had came to such a harsh decision. Again, new year, same shit.

This was going to be a long day.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 4, 2016)

Jay



_"His heart could save the world. But his hand, could burn it to the ground."_​
...I stood, the tension which gripped me to the gravity of the Earth loosened like a noose meeting the end of the sharp knife. Sole of my feet ripped through the space which drove my heel to kick, that which bound me with its nail to the surface of concrete had been ripped from my periphery. Influenced by nothing other than fear, pain and regret... All broken, shattered. Quixotic in essence. Blinded, I remember an impulse, a sense of urgency emanating from a seamless darkness. Mayhaps a flourish of a sense I was foreign to, a sense of which I had not a shred of control of. I propelled, rocketed towards a target I knew I could not defeat, a man whom I knew just moments ago deflated all possibilities of survival. However, there stood a myriad, a face of which pressed the action to surface, pressed all the instincts away, and a nature I did not understand groped my essence. Me, a regular nobody followed suit, threw my logic out and delivered the blow which roar at the zenith of what kept my soul intact. Eyes of innocent beauty screaming in hopelessness, Perhaps it was the couple who were unannounced to the turmoil, only to find themselves upon such predicament on what hoped to be a pleasant evening. perhaps it was the father, who gripped his daughter under the protecting of his arms, shielding her from the agony of what's to come. Or perhaps it was the madam, age of that which her bones where at decay, of which her aid consisted of a cane to stabilize movement. Perhaps... even the small brothers whom's embrace grasped the other in search for protection out of the other. Their fleeting innocence stripped away due to some monsters inconsideration, through fear and intimidation of the incoming, of the seeds which he planted, the ones that were now in search for his head. Tears which fled like a gush out of their eyes at their impending realization. I who had battled against such had not unlocked my maximum, I discarded all possibilities, all restraints. Now, such foolish reaction would not get me anywhere, I stand among the many, friends, comrades, strangers alike. All whom look up to their demise, their eyes... 

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LTVHSTh_l0_​
_They just seemed to be asking for help...!_​

All instincts were shut off, my feet ran across the field at the apex of the speed, my velocity exceeding the resistance of my lungs, my breath falters, but it didn't mattered. My hand built the power of my quirk, the pulse of energy grew large as my body fought against an inducing pain, all restrictions were lifted, I regarded none of the shouts my body spoke, all the warnings signs which prompted my immediate failure, the noises which were filtered away by the vision of my eyes. As the monsters hands rose above his head, a smile crossing his lips as he engrossed in every individual second of the mayhem he had achieved. No other hero's insight, the embellishment of the villain's smirked as he admired his own work, his final strike... 
​_"Super--"_​​_I'm certainly no hero. And I never presumed to be one. But, at this juncture... _
​
Power surged at the zenith of his strength, a pulsating charge culminating its cycle as his course shortened, their eyes met. This boys who was sacrificing all to save the few who stood at his premise, eyes rose to meet his vision, as a stop herald his stop, his hand began to pull, propelling to the air above his target. Following the youth, surprised, the villain followed suit. Turning his attack towards his assailant. Their eyes sparked under a different flame.

​_"--Man!"_​​_I'll put my life on the line for them!_

​An unforgiving aura, an energy of invisible force threw the youth faster towards the creature, his eyes, mystified by such raw display of emotion brought excitement towards the villain, feeding of such determination, of the mere thought of the culmination this foolish youth's mien would engross, the paroxysm of both emotion were the demonstrating factor. This youth that goes by the name of Jacob, the boy whom just minutes ago considered himself to be just a mere ordinary boy in a world of greater heroes... The villain, found himself incapable of movement, as the trembling of his feet latched him through an invisible force, he noted, the eyes that wrought underlying determination. Those pupils of which tried this technique of his once before grew, the eyes of a conqueror shone. 


_"PUUUUNNNNNCCCCCHHHHHH!!!!"  _

​Kinetic force built upon the connection of the arm, as the muscle tissue began to feel the result of such force release upon direct impact, a straight lunging cross body straight energized by the beyond maximum capacity of his quirk. True Conqueror held him still, the energy which bleed from his essence as naturally as the Earth's breeze and the invisible source of strength which blew the creature into a large corner, power increased, the villains pain rose. Surprised at the amount of strength he could harbor, the destruction of his being was immanent. Flying at the distance, a city block was found in shambles at the efforts of such a young youth. Standing at his feet, his hand fuming a steam as a result of his power exuding its unrelenting strength, his body began to crumble, his eyes began to fade in obscurity of a blur. His stability loosened. The men, woman and children standing in awe, while at one juncture they awaited imminent death, now they have come to the realization that they are still alive, well, behind the protection of a mere boy. Who now crumbled at the ground. As the heroes arrived to a scene of destruction, but subtle calm, they went to the aid of the youth named Jacob. 

And through this, after days in the hospital, he was recommended to attend to the Hero Academy.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Hehehe..." a devilish grin flashes on Tiffany's face and she plunge her hand on Slickback's hair, with full intention messing with his hair, only to find her hand is covered with a gel-like substance.
> "Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii What is thiiiiis!!!"
> 
> 
> ...



"You should know  better than that Tiffany, I thought you were aware of my quirk as a professional." Slickback said to thewoman as she freaked out over her moistened hand. "Now stop overreacting, there are your future student that could have heard, plus it's just hair gel residue, it'll go away after some time, til then though, you can enjoy your hand's new found silkiness."


----------



## Hollow (Jul 4, 2016)

_Mimi _​_Auditorium – Morning 
By Herself​_​
*Glass Slippers & Pumpkin Carriages
Introduction*​
Mimosa Merryweather, or Mimi as her friends would call her, clapped along with the other students as the Vice Principal, Mr. Castillo finished his speech and gave them permission to get up and start exploring and socializing with everyone around.

Being honest with herself, it was rather intimidating. There wasn't a member of the staff that couldn't be recognized by every single student, even those who hadn't spoken to introduce themselves were already known by all. To learn under such a prestigious group of heroes was an honor that made her heart skip a couple of beats every time she thought about it again.

This was the first step to achieve her dream. No. Now that the possibility that Mimi was going to become a Hero was so concrete, it could no longer be called just a dream. From now on, this was her goal!

Her eyes lightened with a smile as her hand wrapped itself around her right wrist, adorned by several different kinds of stones she had previously manipulated into bracelets so they could be easily accessed. Some of them had been bought with money she had worked like a slave to earn, but most were gifts from her mother over the years. It had been hard...leaving her home to come live in a school so far away, especially knowing her mother would be staying behind by herself. But her mom had believed in her so Mimi had to believe in her too and be strong.

Feeling optimistic, she pulled up the mentioned pamphlet to give it a swift read. It felt odd that they were allowing 15 year old kids to roam around as late as 11pm but she supposed teaching them how to be responsible was one of the most important lessons. Besides, none of the people who were moving around her looked like trouble.

They were very distinctive people, some of them rowdy like the boy who had jumped up and shouted as soon as the speech had been over, but they all had one thing in common: the light shining in their eyes. Even for different reasons, all of them share the same goal and, the fact that they were all standing here, accepted into one of the most prestigious heroic schools in the world, spoke volumes about each of these individual's level of ambition.

Mimi no longer stood among people whose only wish is for an easy, unchallenged and monotonous life, people who are content with whatever fate throws at them and do not seek to achieve more with their time. Now, she stood with peers who had the same flames of passion burning within. She couldn't help but grin as she looked from side to side, she couldn't wait to go talk with them, meet her new friends and future partners in crime (even though they're all heroes!)

Nevertheless, first things first, getting to know the campus was the most important thing. The pamphlet provided them with a map so that should be enough to help her move around. Among all the points of interest, though, the library was by far the one who held the most interest in the girl’s eyes. Getting some books and setting down at the beach to read peacefully was probably going to become one of her routines in the future. For now, she would settle into walking around the school grounds and memorizing everything so there would never be a chance for her to get late for class just because she got lost.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> Here & Now
> ________________________
> 
> ...



Victor had ended up wandering away from his group of newfound friends in his excitement from touring the school. "The walkways here are so big!" He said to himself. Of course they would have to be to fit I'm some of the people who could go here. The floors were especially clean as well, tiled with cool dotty tile design you see in a lot of schools, but there was a little something special about these. Everything was so cool and amazing and-and....

He got over it. The halls got boring quick with no one in them or things to do in them. 

That's when he noticed rather straight faced looking girl turn the corner, he tilted his head in surprised. Had he seen her before? She looked rather bored herself when he thought about it. He immediately walk up towards her with a friendly expression, excited to speak.

"Hey, how's it going! I'm Victor!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2016)

I am panting, my arm is bleeding and by the looks of it I won´t be able to use it soon. I have an opponent in front of me, and to tell you the truth i don´t like him, something weird since I either like everyone or just don´t have an opinion on them. But this guy is different, he is the first person in my life that stirs me up like this. I really want to beat his ass and yet he is taking it like some sorta game, I can´t stand it. As I glare at him three spheres of white blue-ish light form around me. I can´t shoot him down directly, and that annoys me even more!!

Then he dashes against me, one knife in each hand as he approaches viciously. The timing is important, I wait, wait, wait and then...

I think I better tell you everything from the very beginning.
----------------------------------------------------------
"Woah, I have come visit here a few times now but this place never ceases to amaze me!"

Yes, now that one super handsome, strong and over all splendid person in front of the entrance gate is me. You may be asking why would a super high class item like myself be hanging around here? Well, duh,  that´s cause this school is none other but Grand Heroics High and I am the one guy who was innvited specifically to become number one hero of my generation. As to why I am at the gate when it is this late and probably the entrance ceremony or whatever they told me to be on time for is already over, well I was really excited last night and kinda didn´t wake up on time.

Now time to execute plan A, be swift and silent like a ninja, the guy who offered the scolarship told me that a pamphlet would be given first so I gotta get one of those without getting discovered by the teachers.

"Hey, you an student? Why are you wearing that jersey instead of your uniform? And what are you doing here in the gate?"

"Ok, plan A just got busted."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2016)

Daniel, Auditorium - Morning, By himself

The last few hours had been an emotional rollercoster for Daniel.  The trip into town could best be described as awkward.  His parents had, as always, put on a front of being supportive of him.  But it was easier than usual to tell that the act was forced.  Only three reminders that they would be happy to get him into a medical-focused prep-school if this didn't work out.  Still his parents loved him and that was more than many people could say.

The actual arrival was more abrupt, dropped off some tears from mom, slipped cash from dad and some extra-tight goodbye hugs.  Then he was _alone_ at the school.  Not that being alone was anything new exactly but it was a new experience.  He followed the crowd to the auditorium and found a seat for the commencement address.  _The God's Eye, _how had they managed that?  He idly felt the rush of endorphins as the woman spoke, she was one of the true heroes, one that understood the ideals of saving people.

Then everything was over.  He sat stunned for a moment, feeling his heart speed with the first inklings of fear creeping in.  He quickly crushed those feelings, slowing his pulse to normal and tweaking the hormones back to baseline.  He looked around noting that most of the others were already filtering out of the room alone or in pairs and rose hesitantly.  Tests, competitions, things he could study or practice for, those he could do.  Socializing?  His parents always seemed to think that would take care of itself. 

So what now?  He supposed he should start with exploring the campus would be first so that he'd know where he was going when classes start.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 4, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER *
Independence Day

____________​"Today is the day."

Those words, said with such enthusiasm and spirit in the morning, were repeated with a tone of nervousness and apprehension on the afternoon of the ceremony. Elendel Specter was excited - of course he was, considering this was the day he finally moved out of the Specter Mansion and began his new life. _A new life guided by professional heroes. The best in the industry. In a place where my aspirations won't get judged by my father... 
_
Who wouldn't be excited? Independence was exciting.

Independence was also scary. Frightening.

Less than a minute after the speeches were given, one of the soon-to-be students quickly exclaimed and made his excitement known in a boisterous verbal explosion. "S-so loud..." he stuttered to himself, nervously tugging at the tie around his neck. Were these the people he was going to be living with? He sure hoped not. They were nice enough, sure, but the last thing Elendel wanted was to be stuck in a dorm - or worse, a _room_ - with somebody so loud. The loud kid whose name he didn't catch was sure to be one of the types that would force him to talk or socially interact. From there, things would surely spiral out of control, and likely eventually lead to his expulsion from the school!

The young man turned his attention to Marie, one of the few friends he'd made since coming to America all those years ago and, indeed, possibly the only one. She was similarly intimidating, just like everybody else, but Elendel found that he could be at ease with her. Her presence wasn't soothing per se, but he didn't feel as on edge, or on guard when he talked to her. "So, um, this sure is cool, right?" he said, punctuating the sentence with a somewhat withdrawn chuckle.

"All these professional heroes and all. The God's Eye herself being the Headmistress of the School." Elendel looked at the podium again. She looked so majestic up there - they _all_ did. Would he be able to do that too, by the time he graduated? Stand up on top of a podium and deliver a speech in front of so many people? He didn't think so, but everybody had to start somewhere, right? Even the Seven Pillars of Justice, surely.

"It just feels so... heroic," he finished. Elendel took in a deep breath, taking the moment in, and finally allowed himself a smile. This would be a day that he'd never forget. 

_Today is the day._
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

*@ the trail*


P-X 12 said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> @Wizzrobevox
> @Tenma
> @Everyone else there
> ...


"It's nice to meet you Michael." Mel checks the time
"I'm so sorry I have to get going to see the rest of the campus, bye!"

She runs off full speed, quite quickly and fast, almost world class. She decides she'll get a good view of things from the outside first, so she runs to the nature trail with no hesitation. Needing air since meeting this many people at once with quirks isn't a normal affair, exercising was always a good way for her to blow some steam off and cool down.


InfIchi said:


> Once dismissed, he took off like a flash, his quirk in full force. That speed of a trained athlete kicking into high gear. He dashed far, far, far, away… No one would be at the trail right!? That’s right, the place he felt most comfortable… The nature trail… surely he would be safe there.


Soon after he saw a girl in black running around looking at the trail.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 4, 2016)

Roman
Library w/ Donovan, Zozo, and Melek,  
Morning

_While the others began to talk among themselves and browse through the vast record of books, Roman leaned against one of the shelves and let his mind wonder. He went back to the old days, three years ago to be exact._

​ Western New York-Buffalo 
Evening

                Left Jab. Right hook. Weave. Uppercut. Left Jab. Right hook. Weave. Upper cut. This combination slowly began to be ingrained into Roman's body. Most kids his age spent their afternoons running to the arcade or skateboard park. Roman wasn't like most kids, he was far from normal. It wasn't just that he lived in a foster home, or had a foster dad, or that he had what he believed a "thing" for his foster sister, but it was the "extra-curricular activities" that he had to do. 

 After school Roman and his foster sister Freya would come home, do their homework, and begin their lessons. Life lessons, is what their caretaker called them. Thomas Hodges was a sixty something war veteran who had no business being a foster parent. By a some strange stroke he luck he was tasked with taking care of both Freya and Roman, two kids with quirks and a quirkless old man, a hell of a combo.

   "Do it again. This time keep your eyes out for this" He advised the boy.

 "For what?" 

    Hodges struck the boy in his cheek, knocking him down. 

"For that. Remember kid, your opponent isn't gonna just sit by and wait for you to make a move. Always anticipate." He helped the boy get up and told him to put his gloves back on. 

          "Va te faire foutre" Roman cursed the old man. Cursed him for making him go through these ridiculous lessons. Roman wasn't sure what was worse, the ballistics training, or the boxing lessons. The ones where he usually ended up as the punching bag.

  "That's it kid. Be angry, use it. Be angry, but don't be stupid" Thomas Hodges didn't know how he ended up with these reckless kids, but he'd be damned if they went out into the world unprepared. They needed these lessons, and he knew it.

"I won't live forever kid, so learn while you can" He would lecture him.

 I'm already slipping away....

​


----------



## Hero (Jul 4, 2016)

_Colette Eagle
Here & Now
Part 2_
________________________













"_Loners live among the mob, so the mob mistakes them fortheir own, presuming and assuming. 
When the mob gets too close, the truth is revealed._"
_________________________​
"Hey, how's it going? I'm Victor!" a friendly voice rang out from behind Colette. Knowing she was the only one in the hallway, Colette stopped. It was a natural occurrence to pass people on the street or in a corridor, however, some are for you, some are not. Whether or not this Victor was one of these nots, was yet to be determined. 

For Colette, meeting a stranger was totally fleeting and meaningless, because she was incapable of entering the individual’s world and finding out at least one thing that is meaningful to that stranger's life and exchange at lest one genuine feeling. Tuning into others is a circular flow: you send yourself out toward people; you receive them as they respond to you. Except Colette couldn't do any of this. 

"We almost always only greet strangers when we need something from them. Time, directions, etc. What do you want?"

"Just meeting people is all!" The boy exclaimed joyously. 

Colette blinked blankly. "Well, I don't expect you to like me. But perhaps you can tolerate me. My name is Colette Regina Eagle, but just Colette is suitable."

The blue haired beauty reached her right arm across her body and seized her left tricep, making her frame smaller. The main point about civility is the ability to interact with strangers without holding their strangeness against them. What would Victor think of Colette?

​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle
> Here & Now
> Part 2_
> ________________________
> ...



"You're really point blank, aren't ya Colette?" Victor said, not appreciating the irony of his statement. "I like that in people! You can get to know them a lot quicker!" He smiled. This girl seemed like the closed off type, so if he would have to be a bit mindful of his personality, but it was so hard to not just blurt out everything he was thinking! She had blue hair for crying out loud! He had never seen that before! Hair that was blue? It was too interesting not to mention.

"Your blue hair is really cool! Is it natural?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

-The Nature Trail-​

It was peaceful here, quiet, no one seemed to be around… Though why should they? It was the entrance ceremony, most people were off making friends or trying to find their way around this massive campus. But for Takoda, walking the nature trail was something he felt more comfortable with. His father always told him he was like the rabbit…



“I want to make you proud father… But...” Takoda looked up to the sky with a longing in his eyes. “Everyone here is so scary!!! They are so huge and scary!!!” He cried out, curling up into a ball of worry and terror… A little arrow appearing above him, to mark that… Takoda is six feet tall and many students at this school are in fact… Shorter than him.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> -The Nature Trail-​
> 
> It was peaceful here, quiet, no one seemed to be around… Though why should they? It was the entrance ceremony, most people were off making friends or trying to find their way around this massive campus. But for Takoda, walking the nature trail was something he felt more comfortable with. His father always told him he was like the rabbit…
> 
> ...



"But your pretty large yourself, you know?" Victor said popping up to his side, stick  hanging out of his mouth similar to a cigar. "Especially with those scars!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

-The Nature Trail-​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> *@ the trail*
> 
> Soon after he saw a girl in black running around looking at the trail.



(If he doesn't acknowledge her, she's not there. If he doesn't knowledge her, she's not there. The Takoda method of dealing with people.)



Wizzrobevox said:


> "But your pretty large yourself, you know?" Victor said popping up to his side, stick  hanging out of his mouth similar to a cigar. "Especially with those scars!"



Ah… The sudden problem, Takoda had known someone else was further ahead… He wanted to just leave her be so that he could sit on the trail and watch the bugs. He wanted to ignore that there were people here… In his world, he had already set up the perfect cove. No one was there to bother him, it was a little slice of paradise… But then, suddenly, here comes someone… Out of no where, he appeared. Was he some kind of ghost? Transportation quirk!?


Ah… He was tall… This guy is tall… Why did he have a stick in his mouth? Stick have germs… Was this guy planning on getting sick? Who is this guy? Why is he here!? He noticed his scars? _“Ah… Of-course he noticed me scars… Of-course…”_ Takoda thought to himself, Though he was sitting there for quite a long time, staring back at the young man in front of him, never responding. The silence was becoming quite noticeable. This lead to Takoda’s mind racing even faster. _“OH NO! WHAT IF HE THINKS IM A WEIRDO!!! What if he thinks I’m mute!? What if he makes fun of me to the others!? What do I say!? SAY SOMETHING TAKODA!!!! SAY SOMETHING!!!!” _


“Rabbits actually prefer the greens of a carrot. Not the orange parts.” WHY DID YOU SAY THAT!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> -The Nature Trail-​
> 
> (If he doesn't acknowledge her, she's not there. If he doesn't knowledge her, she's not there. The Takoda method of dealing with people.)
> 
> ...



"Really? I never knew that." Victor said interested. "That's pretty cool, nervous guy!" He stuck out a hand to shake. "Name's Victor! Nice to meet you!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Really? I never knew that." Victor said interested. "That's pretty cool, nervous guy!" He stuck out a hand to shake. "Name's Victor! Nice to meet you!"



NO! This is a trick Takoda! What if he has some kind of freezing quirk... Or instant death quirk... Or by shaking your hand he gains control of your mind!? Is this even possible!? The thoughts poured through his head like water from a faucet. There was too many thoughts to even keep track of at this rate, he had to go through every possible scenario... What could he do? How could he get out of this!? There had to be something! He just, He had to say something though... At the very least, He should say something... His name wouldn't be too hard to say right!? 

Yes, He would just need to say something simple like that... giving your name is the proper response after someone has given you theirs right? But, Should he acknowledge the previous comment as well? How do you give your name and acknowledge their comment? Is there a method to doing so? Do you have to say, Yes it's quite interesting, By the way  I'm Takoda... Or, I'm Takoda. It doesn't seem right... You should acknowledge them right? Acknowledge the previous statement... ACKNOWLEDGE THE PREVIOUS STATEMENT TAKODA!!!! 

"Yup." GAAAAAAH!!!!!


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> NO! This is a trick Takoda! What if he has some kind of freezing quirk... Or instant death quirk... Or by shaking your hand he gains control of your mind!? Is this even possible!? The thoughts poured through his head like water from a faucet. There was too many thoughts to even keep track of at this rate, he had to go through every possible scenario... What could he do? How could he get out of this!? There had to be something! He just, He had to say something though... At the very least, He should say something... His name wouldn't be too hard to say right!?
> 
> Yes, He would just need to say something simple like that... giving your name is the proper response after someone has given you theirs right? But, Should he acknowledge the previous comment as well? How do you give your name and acknowledge their comment? Is there a method to doing so? Do you have to say, Yes it's quite interesting, By the way  I'm Takoda... Or, I'm Takoda. It doesn't seem right... You should acknowledge them right? Acknowledge the previous statement... ACKNOWLEDGE THE PREVIOUS STATEMENT TAKODA!!!!
> 
> "Yup." GAAAAAAH!!!!!



"Oh yeah, that's right." He seemed to remember out of nowhere. "It's close to 7, isn't it? You should probably head back to the stadium, the shifty looking vice principal guy said too so we can get our rooms." Victor expositied. He placed his hands in his pockets as he began to leave. "Come on, rabbit-facts kid!" He smiled sincerely.


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Zozona went to the A section of the library, in the quirk section. "Let see, A..A...Ai..Ac.Aciukinesis" She pulls out the thick book, about her quirk.  Aciukinesis: The Study of Sharpness Manipulation Quirk by Dugu Quibei

_User can control sharpness in any object they touch, either imbuing or taking the quality of sharpness away: sharp edges cut better, while non-edged surfaces, objects, like hands, can be imbued to cut through nearly anything. They can imbue an item as a trap, such as making a doorknob cut anyone who tries to open it, or remove sharpness from things, turning knives and other edged weapons into awkward bludgeons against the user.

A novice may infuse a layer of vorpal on his blade, but a master can project it. The user's slashing attacks travel forward from the blade as if they were a projectile. Rather than simply creating razor-sharp air currents via movement pressure, this actually acts as an extension of the blade, carrying its sharpness and properties to a range longer than the physical weapon.
_


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Oh yeah, that's right." He seemed to remember out of nowhere. "It's close to 7, isn't it? You should probably head back to the stadium, the shifty looking vice principal guy said too so we can get our rooms." Victor expositied. He placed his hands in his pockets as he began to leave. "Come on, rabbit-facts kid!" He smiled sincerely.



Was it that time? He hadn't been here that long, Could it really be that close to seven? Was this guy just messing with him? It couldn't be that close, they were supposed to give a warning when It was nearly time weren't they? He hadn't received any kind of text alert or warning yet... Ah... This is... This was a trick!!! He Knew it!!! There was definitely something weird going on here. How though, how should he respond... He couldn't just sit there and do nothing... He had to do something. Yes! Stand tall Takoda! Tell him that it isn't right to trick others! You are a Hero! You are Graviton! You are the one who will make the world safe! You will show the world that it needs not fear those that work in the shadow!!!!

"Ant's can't leave circles." WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 4, 2016)

kluang said:


> "We're all new here. My name is Zozona." She extend her hand to Michael.



Michael took her hand and shook it. "Pleasure to meet you, Zozona."



Wizzrobevox said:


> Without any hesitant, Victor turned to him with a smile a greeted him back. "Hey , Victor Ricter! Nice to meet you!" He stated. "Yeah, we're talking about quirks. Everyone's here is super interesting, you know?"



He looked around and saw several other races, some standing out more than others. " I can see what you mean."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It's nice to meet you Michael." Mel checks the time
> "I'm so sorry I have to get going to see the rest of the campus, bye!"
> 
> She runs off full speed, quite quickly and fast, almost world class. She decides she'll get a good view of things from the outside first, so she runs to the nature trail with no hesitation. Needing air since meeting this many people at once with quirks isn't a normal affair, exercising was always a good way for her to blow some steam off and cool down.



"Oh, uh, alright. See you - " By the time Michael was finished, the girl had already dashed off. "Huh. Must be in a hurry." He decided to bow out and walk towards the stadium. He was partially glad he didn't have to show his Quirk. He didn't want anyone to know about his father just yet.



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel, Auditorium - Morning, By himself
> 
> The last few hours had been an emotional rollercoster for Daniel.  The trip into town could best be described as awkward.  His parents had, as always, put on a front of being supportive of him.  But it was easier than usual to tell that the act was forced.  Only three reminders that they would be happy to get him into a medical-focused prep-school if this didn't work out.  Still his parents loved him and that was more than many people could say.
> 
> ...



As Michael walked towards the auditorium, he looked in and saw another student still sitting in the now empty crowd. He walked over to him and said "Uh, you alright there?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Was it that time? He hadn't been here that long, Could it really be that close to seven? Was this guy just messing with him? It couldn't be that close, they were supposed to give a warning when It was nearly time weren't they? He hadn't received any kind of text alert or warning yet... Ah... This is... This was a trick!!! He Knew it!!! There was definitely something weird going on here. How though, how should he respond... He couldn't just sit there and do nothing... He had to do something. Yes! Stand tall Takoda! Tell him that it isn't right to trick others! You are a Hero! You are Graviton! You are the one who will make the world safe! You will show the world that it needs not fear those that work in the shadow!!!!
> 
> "Ant's can't leave circles." WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT!?



"Really? That's even more interesting!" Victor exclaimed. "You like, a human random facts generator! Is that your quirk?" He said excitedly. "Can you tell me a fact about...." He quickly looked around, trying to find something interesting to hear about until he seemed to remember something. He pulled up his sleeve, revealing a fancy looking Rolex watch. "Watches?" He hadn't realized it, but his wristwatch was actually going faster than normal! Could this be the source of the time confusion?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Really? That's even more interesting!" Victor exclaimed. "You like, a human random facts generator! Is that your quirk?" He said excitedly. "Can you tell me a fact about...." He quickly looked around, trying to find something interesting to hear about until he seemed to remember something. He pulled up his sleeve, revealing a fancy looking Rolex watch. "Watches?" He hadn't realized it, but his wristwatch was actually going faster than normal! Could this be the source of the time confusion?



Watches!? How was Takoda supposed to know anything about watches? He only knew about nature... Was this guy trying to figure out his quirk? Why would he want to know about that? It's not important, it's just like hair color or eye color... What was he up to? Was he playing dumb? Is this guy some kind of... Spy? Was he a secret villain that was only here in order to obtain information on future hero's? That... That couldn't be right... That had to be false... There was something going on here... Something was strange... But he could play along,  A fact... A watch fact? What kind of watch facts could he come up with!? Damn it... The only thing he knew about watches was they need the battery replaced every few years... 

He tried desperately, searching every inch of his brain for a fact about watches... But he had nothing, nothing was coming to mind... Then, it kicked in... His spatial Perception, not the most accurate in the world of-course... But he could react fairly quickly... and notice some small details. One such detail was that, this guys watch was ticking faster than normal, probably a few times faster than your average watch. That was it... That was a fact he could use... Yes... SAY IT TAKODA!!! TELL HIM! "Your watch is fast." Hahaha! You nailed! You did it you beautiful man you! YOU SAID THE RIGHT THING!


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Watches!? How was Takoda supposed to know anything about watches? He only knew about nature... Was this guy trying to figure out his quirk? Why would he want to know about that? It's not important, it's just like hair color or eye color... What was he up to? Was he playing dumb? Is this guy some kind of... Spy? Was he a secret villain that was only here in order to obtain information on future hero's? That... That couldn't be right... That had to be false... There was something going on here... Something was strange... But he could play along,  A fact... A watch fact? What kind of watch facts could he come up with!? Damn it... The only thing he knew about watches was they need the battery replaced every few years...
> 
> He tried desperately, searching every inch of his brain for a fact about watches... But he had nothing, nothing was coming to mind... Then, it kicked in... His spatial Perception, not the most accurate in the world of-course... But he could react fairly quickly... and notice some small details. One such detail was that, this guys watch was ticking faster than normal, probably a few times faster than your average watch. That was it... That was a fact he could use... Yes... SAY IT TAKODA!!! TELL HIM! "Your watch is fast." Hahaha! You nailed! You did it you beautiful man you! YOU SAID THE RIGHT THING!



Victor blinked. "It is?" He looked at his watch again. It was ticking faster than normal again. "Oh man, your right, it is! Guess it must not be that close to 7 then." He said more to himself than to the tall, nervous teen. "Sorry random facts guy," he chuckled a bit embaressed. "I didn't notice it before, it has a habit of doing that. It's kind of an old watch, I got it from a really cool old guy." He pulled his sleeve down again, content with fixing the watch later once he got an accurate time. Turning fully to face the teen, Victor walked next to him and laid down on his back, placing his hands behind his head. "Guess we can just hang out here until we hear an announcement or someone comes looking for missing students." He said lackadaisically. "Man...can you believe we're actually hear right now? At this school? Like the third in the whole country? It's so cool."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor blinked. "It is?" He looked at his watch again. It was ticking faster than normal again. "Oh man, your right, it is! Guess it must not be that close to 7 then." He said more to himself than to the tall, nervous teen. "Sorry random facts guy," he chuckled a bit embaressed. "I didn't notice it before, it has a habit of doing that. It's kind of an old watch, I got it from a really cool old guy." He pulled his sleeve down again, content with fixing the watch later once he got an accurate time. Turning fully to face the teen, Victor walked next to him and laid down on his back, placing his hands behind his head. "Guess we can just hang out here until we hear an announcement or someone comes looking for missing students." He said lackadaisically. "Man...can you believe we're actually hear right now? At this school? Like the third in the whole country? It's so cool."



NOOOOO!!! You finally did something right! Then it backfires onto you! You screwed the pooch on this one again Takoda! How could you allow yourself to be caught in his trap! You should have known better! This guy... He is the greatest opponent you have ever faced. It will take everything you have to try to defeat him. You have to keep your calm, remember what your uncle taught you... What your uncle taught you.... What... WHAT DID YOUR UNCLE TEACH YOU! Damn it! You forgot didn't you!? Of-course you forgot...

Takoda's heart was no longer in his throat, it had gone and left his body completely by this point in time. What could he do to get himself out of this situation? Think man Think! _"I could try to devise a plan to run away as quick as possible... But I don't know his quirk, he might have a teleportation or transmission quirk or something. I need to try to come up with a strategy, Come on Takoda... You have to think your way out of this."_

Ok, Ok Deep breathes Takoda, deep breathes. He tried his best to calm himself, he had to be calm, remain calm... You need to say something first, disarm the situation. Say something about the school, say something that you like, yes, you are glad to be here. Say it again takoda, _"Yes, I am glad to be here." _He thought to himself, Alright, good good, that's all you need to say. So say it! SAY IT TAKODA!

"I Like the nature trail." You are a failure. You will die. You will never become a hero.


----------



## Fedster (Jul 4, 2016)

Marie DuBois
Indoor stadium w/ Elendel Specter
Intro: Sonatta of Hope
____________________________________

Deep breath. She was finally here; she made it into Grand Heroics High. The school was quite overwhelming, actually; everything she heard about it paled in comparison to the real deal. However, being so taken aback by this revelation filled her a powerful feeling of hope: now she would be able to accomplish what she came to do, which was to learn how to be hero; a proper one, like those that were standing at the podium.

"I think they can hear him from the Old Continent," she added. She hoped that the female population of that school was not as loud as that guy. Marie was not against the idea of sharing a room with someone - after all, there had been times where having a room of her own was a luxury. And even though she was not picky, she would _never_ share it with someone who thinks of her as their maid. Pulling your own weight was important to become a good hero, and if one was not able to take care of themselves, how in the Hell did they intend to take care of others?

"It's more than what I expected, really," she smiled at Elendel. Their friendship started as soon as Marie set a foot in the US. He came from a rich family, however Marie did not know that until it was too late to base their relationship on a financial interest. He was quite humbly, and he marched at the beat of his drum; she considered those respectable qualities, and she befriended him for that.  "I just hope we survive our generation..." Marie gave a nervous laugh directed at the cheerful crowd. She stood up, and grabbed her guitar case; she would not be caught _dead_ without it. "Would you like to check the school out, Elendel?" Her curiosity got the best of her, and if she was going to spend the next years of her life in that school, she might as well get used to it.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> NOOOOO!!! You finally did something right! Then it backfires onto you! You screwed the pooch on this one again Takoda! How could you allow yourself to be caught in his trap! You should have known better! This guy... He is the greatest opponent you have ever faced. It will take everything you have to try to defeat him. You have to keep your calm, remember what your uncle taught you... What your uncle taught you.... What... WHAT DID YOUR UNCLE TEACH YOU! Damn it! You forgot didn't you!? Of-course you forgot...
> 
> Takoda's heart was no longer in his throat, it had gone and left his body completely by this point in time. What could he do to get himself out of this situation? Think man Think! _"I could try to devise a plan to run away as quick as possible... But I don't know his quirk, he might have a teleportation or transmission quirk or something. I need to try to come up with a strategy, Come on Takoda... You have to think your way out of this."_
> 
> ...



"It is pretty nice, isn't it?" Victor responded. "I've never went camping myself growing up, so having a place where you can just unwind in the middle of the Mother Nature is pretty cool." He took the stick out of his mouth and twirled  it a bit. "Not to mention it could be a great place to practice using quirks." He then immediately shot up in a burst of energy and turned to the nervous teen. "Hey, do you want to see my quirk?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

-The Sports Club-​

“Alright, Take your bets!” Charlie shouted, holding up an empty box, “I’ve got 5-1 odds on the shrimp! That’s right! You think he can win it? You can win five times what you put in! That’s not so bad! Come on everyone! Let’s see what kind of luck you have!” Charlie moved through the sports club, trying to find anyone, anyone at all that would be willing to take his wager. Regrettably, there appeared to be no takers. Though this should make sense, most of these are teenagers with no jobs… they wouldn’t have any kind of money.


“Come on! You have to have something you can bet right? Come on people! This is the springtime of your youth! You aren’t getting any younger! Life only gets harder from here! Place your bets! Live a little!” He tried his best to get them to bet, but sadly, there appeared to be no takers. “Tch… You guys really don’t know how to have a good time do you?”


BOP!!! “OW! WHAT THE HELL!?” A gentle fist had come down upon the young boy’s head, he quickly turned around to figure out just who had the nerve to hit him. But, it seemed to be just some old guy, with a scruffy beard. “Hey… You want in on this?” Charlie held up the box. “5-1.” The man stared back at him. “Yeah, I’ll take the short kid.” He responded. “Huh? Really? That little guy? You sure you want to bet on him? Pretty sure the Gorilla kid is gonna win it old man.”


The man simply shook his head. “Nope, Little guy is going to win.” “Your funeral. How much you wantin to bet huh?” The man simply smirked back at Charlie. “If I win, You’re on cleanup duty for the rest of the week. Gambling is against school policy.” This of-course, made charlie grin as well. “Alright old man, If I win… You gotta give me twenty bucks.”


“Yeah sure.” The old man took a seat and the fight unfolded, The gorilla man was big, But the little guy had a transformation quirk. He shifted in size and with ease, knocked the gorilla from the ring. “Wh...Whaaat…. No….” Charlie didn’t have any words… what the hell just happened. “Oi… Old dude. How the hell did you know he’d win.”


“Ah.” The man responded, “First off, I’m only in my thirties, I’m not that old. Secondly, I’m the schools doctor.” The luckiest man in the world… Felled by the schools doctor. “WAIT YOU KNOW THEIR QUIRKS BEFORE HAND!” Kyle, the schools doctor nodded. “That’s rigging the bet old man. You cheated me, I gotta admit… You cheated me… But you know, Gambling is against school policy. Looks like I win, If I tell the principle.”


The doctor responded, by lighting his cigarette and taking a light puff. “It’s not gambling when you know the outcome before it ever starts. “ This… This guy…. “Enjoy cleanup duty. This is your punishment, Don’t gamble anymore kid.” He stood up, patting Charlie on his head and heading out. “Ah, You should start by cleaning up the trail. Kids always leave their trash up there.”


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Zozo checks out the book and look at the time. There's still time. She can go back and call it a day or...

She decided to look for the kendo club. Now then...

She opens the pamphlet and look at the map.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "It is pretty nice, isn't it?" Victor responded. "I've never went camping myself growing up, so having a place where you can just unwind in the middle of the Mother Nature is pretty cool." He took the stick out of his mouth and twirled  it a bit. "Not to mention it could be a great place to practice using quirks." He then immediately shot up in a burst of energy and turned to the nervous teen. "Hey, do you want to see my quirk?"



This is a test Takoda, He's going to use his quirk on you. Don't be fooled by his nice attitude. You've been tricked before, you know how this works! You have to calm your mind, You must be aware of all your surroundings. He could use this to hurt you, you have to be careful. You must prepare yourself... You're next words are going to be the most important words you ever spoke in your life. Don't say something you will regret. Take a deep breathe, focus, focus.... Alright, You can do this. With all the strength he could muster, Takoda decided to finally speak. 

"Sure." DAMN!!! You messed it up! You messed up this completely simple and easy task! How could you do this to yourself Takoda? You signed your death warrant, you are going to meet your father! Your ancestors are disappointed in you and your family! Look! do you see the rabbit? He is here to guide you to the underworld!


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> This is a test Takoda, He's going to use his quirk on you. Don't be fooled by his nice attitude. You've been tricked before, you know how this works! You have to calm your mind, You must be aware of all your surroundings. He could use this to hurt you, you have to be careful. You must prepare yourself... You're next words are going to be the most important words you ever spoke in your life. Don't say something you will regret. Take a deep breathe, focus, focus.... Alright, You can do this. With all the strength he could muster, Takoda decided to finally speak.
> 
> "Sure." DAMN!!! You messed it up! You messed up this completely simple and easy task! How could you do this to yourself Takoda? You signed your death warrant, you are going to meet your father! Your ancestors are disappointed in you and your family! Look! do you see the rabbit? He is here to guide you to the underworld!



He lifted his hand. A wavey, purple tinted energy seemed to cover his hand. "It's called Crush! I can pretty much crush anything that touches this energy. Fire, rock, lasers, force, bullets, anything you can think off! And they lose their propterties!" The energy dissipated. "I can only crush so much of anything though, so a really strong attack would break through, plus it takes a bunch of energy to do. And it's not that flashy. But it's still pretty cool, huh?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 4, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER *
Independence Day

____________​He glanced nervously in the direction of the other students, some of whom had already formed small groups, then at the school. Of course he wanted to check out the school - it was the place he'd be living in for the next few years, the place where he'd learn how to be a hero and maybe finally come to his own. _But what if we bump into one of the other pro heroes? I don't think my heart would be able to take it! _Even now, his heart was thumping hard.

Elendel brought his pale blue eyes to Marie, looking at her somewhat meekly. "A-alright," he replied non-noncommittally, clearly nervous at the prospect of entering the building early. It was such a silly thing to be afraid of; he'd be learning from those very people soon, so how could he allow himself to be so scared of them? "B-but, if we meet anybody from our class o-or one of the pro's, y-you'll need to talk for me. I don't think I could talk to them without turning into a nervous wreck, and well..."

He scratched the back of his head sheepishly. It was an embarrassing thing to admit, but he didn't mind telling Marie. She already knew how he could be - it came with the territory of being Elendel Specter's friend. "I don't want everybody to think I'm some kind of loser, you know?"

Elendel would have preferred to remain in the background, like a ghost. Like a specter.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 4, 2016)

*Childhood's End, part 5

The Library w/ Zozo, Mel and Roman*
​He couldn't help but feel a little bad for leaving that strange girl behind.

He remembered being a little set off. It was probably Victor's comment about him having the same face as that girl. Firstly, this seeming-buffoon had read him like a book. He's also blabbed it out loud without a care for the world. This had irritated him tremendously- he felt he could leave his middle-school self behind and move on, but clearly, traces of that kid stuck in the library, alone but for his books, remained.

He didn't remember exactly what he said- it was probably some non-commital joke he did to divert the attention from himself. He remembered being in some ass-backwards grass patch watching a ridiculous conversation unfold. Victor seemed to be pestering some poor sap who looked genuinely threatened by the conversation.

_Man, you seem awfully irritated by that one loner remark. Truth hurts, doesn't it?

And yes, continue to make yourself look like the victim here. I'm sure those kids felt the same when they left you behind in the canteen during middle school _"Nah, I'm sure that kid will be fine with his books and his homework."

Either way, he had a feeling this wouldn't be the last time he had a close encounter with the hyperactive chipmunk kid.

Fortunately, they had reached the library, his domain. He felt immediately comfortable upon entry. Partly it was the air-conditioning- which would cool anyone's head. But there was more comfort to be found here than just the physical sort. The books, row upon row of them that seemed to reach the ceiling, filled him with a certain warmth. Each new library was like a new friend, one open and welcoming.

The principal had alluded to some incident regarding a coward, an alumni, and close to 200 deaths. He was unsure if he had read up on that one before- the volume of material about heroes he had consumed was quite staggering- but even if he had, no harm revising something he had forgotten, and it sounded like fascinating material all the same. Logically speaking, an event important to the school would have a section dedicated to it.

He walked down the aisles of books, occasionally reaching put and grabbing one that caught his eye. _A Theoretical World without Quirks, Cells of Vietnam, Path of Destiny: A Trailblazing Biography. _As he'd...more or less expected, the group had begun to split up looking for books that interested them. He had last remembered Zozo struggling to pronounce her own quirk.

He settled down after grabbing a few papers and texts on the fallen 200, as the principal had referred to them as. And he began to pore over the material. It was quite the controversial issue, as it turned out. Most such incidents were. In this case he had to flip past several ridiculous articles about a "Terrifying Villain Victory" and the "Greatest Hero Failure in History?" before he hit the real meat- the facts, numbers, critiques.

Then he hit the stuff about the Trailblazers. Horrible tabloid book as it turned out. Basically alot of stuff regarding affairs, failing marriages and some obviously taken-out-of-context quotes from their son (whom he could have sworn he saw in the audience of the auditorium). He tossed it aside with the respect it deserved.

_Cells of Vietnam. _This one...wasn't too bad actually. It was quite obvious why this one was placed in an obvious position- Thomas Ryan was involved in this mission. It was a scathing criticism of the UN's and US's (if he had one criticism of the book it was that it carelessly almost assumed the 2 to be the same entity in its discussion) use of heroes to achieve political objectives. He usually felt the controversial books tended to be quite sensationalist, but this one was reasonably well-rooted in logic and facts.

Then _A Theoretical World. _Eh. While some of the theories in this were sound, alot of it was fluffy nonsense and the author repeating the name of his theory over and over. Some crap about man reaching space too.

As he finished his rough skim of the books- he held back the temptation to spend his remaining time finishing the books thoroughly- he picked up _Cells_ and 2 resources on the fallen 200 before heading to the library counter.

As he left the door, the heat came back, as did the guilt for abandoning a lonely soul. He told himself to get a grip- it was surely not as big a deal as he was positing- but his 'sin' as he strode down the hallway in search for his next destination.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 4, 2016)

Jay



Arrival
​The tune of a soften racket woken him from his slumber, his eyes adjusting to the vision of his surrounding, the subtle coloring of the sky upon the bus he rode on, it began to shimmer his iris, the light aqua colored walls phosphenes in his vision, using the extension of his hand to clear the stress of his eyes, he rose from his bed, setting his phone on his vision noting that the time, and how he had missed the opening ceremony. Staring blankly on the screen for several seconds, he hid it back on his pocket, witnessing the emptiness of the bus which laid before him. An empty ride with none other than himself, his book bag which casually laid on top a charcoal black seat, which next to it was the computer his parents gave him as a complementary gift for attending the Academy. True, the prestigious Hero Academy of the United States... Perhaps it was merely Jacob's nature, but his presence here did not engage anything beyond mere foreignness, it was different. For as long as he has concious he had lived under the routine of daily life for a teenage boy. He followed what the rules placed before him, the status quo. Go to school, study, chores, have fun with friends and repeat. Today the change from mediocrity has leveled itself to the highest pedigree. And he had missed his welcoming, though this did not really affect him entirely, he had read through the pamphlet the handled upon entry and handled it carefully. It was standard, things he would more or less expect. Children are allowed the liberty of adults, but if followed through the restrictions of proper conduct. Jacob had no qualms, truthfully. 

The question however began to roam once again. Was this the best choice? Becoming a hero is perhaps the most prominently popular  career in modern times. Lucrative and beneficial, of course, not all were genetically gifted to be accepted into this prestigious academy. And honestly he didn't feel too special either, that incident was nothing to be hailed. Anyone else would've done the same on his shoes. But perhaps we all desire to be heroes. Upon the stop of the bus, Jacob proceeded to pick up his things, the majority of his bags had just arrived at the dorms and all he had to do is wait and unpack. Upon the complete stop, he walked the stair to witness the campus before, the surreal image of his soon to be Alma Mater. Which followed the sound that augment in intensity, so much so it broke Jacob out of his trance after a large thud resounded across the sidewalk. Was someone moving? It wasn't totally foreign to think that others would want to replace their stock with something much more familiar. Grunts began to filter through the walls of his bedroom, his brow rose and curiosity began to surface. Extending his body into a flex, while stretching himself long enough to relish the comfort, he proceeded to lift himself from the sides and follow the origin of the sound. His hand placed upon head as he did his best to lazily comb his hair with the string of his finger strokes, he proceeded to follow the sound towards the front entrance. 

Another boy, no older than himself stood there, sleeve up to the bent of his arm as he carried a large box into the Academy next to him. Glasses adorning the visage of his mien, crimson eyes that gleamed on the seasonal day light. However in contrast to himself, the shade of his hair was the color of jet. One that blended masterfully with the shade of his shirt. The kid whom has seemed to have noted his newly found neighbors curiously watching the events of his arrival had gifted him with a smile in return. Which was responded back by Jacob with a lift of the brow and a nod of acknowledgement. 

"Yo, guess we're classmates, huh?"

The boy said as he followed to place the second or perhaps third box within the premise of his new home.  Jacob exited out of his own and leaned on the door, hands crossed and watching as the boy continued. 

"Was I making too much noise? Truly, kindly sorry. Honestly I half expected everyone to be at the ceremony opening." then he pushed the box beyond the periphery of his way onto the corner of the wall while he searched for another place to put down the one he was bringing up. "Should've expected that someone else was gonna have the same situation as me. What's your name?" He kept talking, unlike himself, this boy seemed extroverted, prone to small talk. 

"Jacob." 

He responded, straight forward with no interest in continuing the conversation or adding anything beyond what had already been said. Which ironically, to the other, he merely smirked and continued. "Jet." Extending his arm in honor of their first meeting, Jacob extended and shook strongly, one of which he found strange, immediately after he noted his stare. Like he was looking beyond him, analyzing something he was unaware of. Was something on his face?

"Oh you caught me starring? Sorry, sorry honestly. I was just thinking of something interesting."

"That's weird." 

"Yeah, sorry. Maybe we can look past that?" 

"I don't really care. Need any help with those?"

Jacob pointed at the remaining boxes outside, which the youth which said his name was Jet merely lifted his glasses and responded initially with a smile. Then tapped the young silver haired youth on his shoulders. "It's sensitive material. I rather do it myself honestly." Honestly he understood the burden that it was to carry so many, moving to here was not something simple in the slightest. He had to make several trips back to Abondale and here to just get several items of necessity in the dorms approved, of course there was also the fact of arranging everything with the school and whatnot in terms of what exactly he could hold upon his room. Jacob pulled on the bandanna that hanged on his neck. And replied with "Suit yourself." 

"I wouldn't mind the company, thought. Terribly boring in here at the moment." 

Was this kid proposing that he hanged around while the other carried a myriad of boxes? 

"Alright, but I can't just sit here while you act like a to legged camel." Jet scanned his features, there was remotely no expression while those words protruded through his mouth. He seemed relatively calm about the entirety of the situation, not that there was anything particularly strange, it was more that he seemed far to calm, almost strangely so. As Jacob has always been a stern individual some react as such witnessing the seriousness of his demeanor, and the lack of progressiveness that he showed in conversation. Jet did not think much of it, as her merely suspected that the boy of silver hair was merely just one of the quiet types. "Really adamant about that, aren't you?" 

"Not really." 

"Say then, how about we become friends? I kind need those here since I come from far away." 

Jacob agreed but at the same time that was rather odd method to ask. Perhaps it was something he wasn't used to, he believed it would better the situation if in case they first hanged together a bit more, but regardless of such the end goal would be the same no? He did need to make acquaintances maybe more due to the actual premise of the idea that he didn't want to truly seem like a loner, or perhaps it was the thought of some teachers trying to implement upon him the benefits of interpersonal bonding.  

"Do you always say things like that?" 

"Like what?"

"Straight forward."

"Are arrows curved?"

"I don't know." 

Jet snickered slightly and turned to see the mess that awaited him. It'll take him perhaps a couple of days to get everything unpacked, readied and finalized. Jacob remained silent as he way away onto his thoughts. "So, Snow--"

"Snow?" Jacob cut Jet off, curious about the words that were obviously directed towards him. 

"Yeah, Snow."

"My name's not Snow."

Capturing the gist of the situation, Jacob assessed it immediately. Which Jet responded sardonically with a tilt of his head and a shrug of his elbows. 

"I know but your hair reminds me of the winter." 

"So that's enough to give me a nickname?"

"You don't like it?"

That wasn't the case entirely. He had three names which he went by, his friends would call him Jake from time to time, his family would call him Jay while his grandfather would merely address him by Mikael. Never has it seeped through another, not one that defined him through a feature, at least. At most Jacob had no concern with the name, it was harmless honestly. It held no meaning other than a weird kids adamant desire to make a situation either lighthearted, or awkward. 

"As you wish." 

"Right. Help me out, Snow. Since you apparently seem like a goody-too-shoes."

"Be quiet." ​


----------



## Hollow (Jul 4, 2016)

_Mimi
Outside the Stadium - Morning
W/ Zia_​

*A New Place To Call Home
Friends*​
"I'm going to get to know someone...Anyone..."

It was by chance that, as she was leaving the stadium, Mimosa happened to pass a girl who was speaking up but, apparently, at no one in particular. It was quite rude of her to do so but, having had her curiosity sparked, she couldn't help but stand still for a second and observe. "...Ah..."

"But where to begin?"

With a smile naturally blooming on her face, Mimi didn't hesitate to step forward, her hand grabbing the pamphlet tightly. She had previously decided to explore the campus by herself but maybe the other teen also shared the same plans, it certainly didn't hurt to at least try. Her hand coming up to wave and catch the other girl's attention, she quickly crossed the small distance that still kept them rather far apart from each other. "Maybe right here would be a good place to start," she chuckled warmly.

Extending her hand outwards, Mimosa looked down momentarily as she suddenly felt just a little nervous. "My name is Mimosa, but please call me Mimi. I was just about to explore the rest of the school grounds, would you like to join me?"

Holding up the pamphlet so both the girls could see the map clearly, the blonde thought for a while before speaking her thoughts. "I don't really have any preferences over which place we start with but I'd like to visit both the library and the beach at some point. The school is a lot bigger than I thought it would be...it's almost a little intimidating, isn't it?"

Despite herself, Mimi laughed a little at herself before realizing there was something else she would also like to ask of this new friend. "What do you make of the Headmistress's speech? She was so upfront and realistic with us. It’s a great honor we’ll have the chance to study under her watch for the next few years. Her honesty makes me want to work ten times as harder.”

As if suddenly remembering something else, the blonde quickly pulled out her phone. “Best to sign up for the school’s alert now. Even if we remember later on, it’ll be good to know when we have half an hour to make it back to the stadium.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> He lifted his hand. A wavey, purple tinted energy seemed to cover his hand. "It's called Crush! I can pretty much crush anything that touches this energy. Fire, rock, lasers, force, bullets, anything you can think off! And they lose their propterties!" The energy dissipated. "I can only crush so much of anything though, so a really strong attack would break through, plus it takes a bunch of energy to do. And it's not that flashy. But it's still pretty cool, huh?"



This.... This man is a terrible person. He is clearly... He is clearly a horrible person. He crushes things, He crushes them... How can he be so calm? He's crushing... Crushing them... He can crush random things? How does this quirk even work? How does this science!? What is this science!? This does not science, this does not science at all. There is something going on here... This guy, he's dangerous. He's clearly dangerous, He's basically making black holes in the palms of his hands. This is not something that is good! How can you be a good guy!? How can you be a hero!? Maybe... Wait Takoda, Maybe he's going for a rescue hero?  

"It's very flashy." SHUT UP TAKODA!!!!!


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> This.... This man is a terrible person. He is clearly... He is clearly a horrible person. He crushes things, He crushes them... How can he be so calm? He's crushing... Crushing them... He can crush random things? How does this quirk even work? How does this science!? What is this science!? This does not science, this does not science at all. There is something going on here... This guy, he's dangerous. He's clearly dangerous, He's basically making black holes in the palms of his hands. This is not something that is good! How can you be a good guy!? How can you be a hero!? Maybe... Wait Takoda, Maybe he's going for a rescue hero?
> 
> "It's very flashy." SHUT UP TAKODA!!!!!



"Thanks!" He said happily. "Your random fact saying quirk is pretty cool too! Not sure how you'll save people with it though... unless you like, come up with a random factoid that foils a villain's plan."He sat himself down. "You know, for someone who's pretty nervous and doesn't talk much, you're pretty neat!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Orientation(Outside Auditorium/Campus Grounds)

​The one thing about Grand Heroics High that was true for everyone is that they were in fact all pretty much the new kid. It was kind of atypical to come to a nationally ranked program like this one and be there with all of your classmates from before you decided to take the hero path. It's a bit funny when you think about the conceit or rather the thought process in which you endanger yourself for the betterment of others, yet the irony of being a teenager was that life or death situations was easier than getting up and saying hi.

As Bittan Stiles looked around he couldn't really lie to himself he started to get that sinking feeling in the pit of his stomach. His mind began to slowly turn as it appeared to him that everyone knew each other and everyone was making friends with each other. Bitt wasn't an especially awkward kid, not any more so than the average person, he was downright capable of blustery machismo, of really reaching for that brass ring of completely unconscious confidence. The problem here was that Bitt was a real person, a self aware one at that, in a situation like this he had none of the social equalizers he liked to fall back on. He was just in a stadium with about 350 other people and no real way to draw the attention to himself. This was not the kind of environment he could thrive in this was the kind he shrank in there was an almost suffocating feeling as he realized the enormity of everything around him and just how infantile he was. At your grammar school and for that first year of high school you probably feel like hot shit, you don't get into a nationally ranked hero school without having some ability. Even the kids who are on the lower end of perceived talent were some of if not the best kids in there classes back at their home towns.

What was Bitt supposed to do to standout? Get on the podium and announce that he is the child of reality TV stars and that everyone in attendance has probably seen his baby pictures. 

_"Hey my name is Bitt Stiles, my parent's are the Trailblazers, you might have seen my hammer sized baby dick like 15 years ago in US weekly. Nice to meet everyone."_​
That would probably go over the moon for him. This was really in a lot of ways the worst social situation for him to be placed in, honestly he felt a degree of social anxiety that was a very new feeling for him. The fact that the God's Eye had basically given the world's least cuddliest Orientation speech and that the rest of their first day was 40 seconds of Slickback, an even shorter yet somehow longer cameo by Gamemaster, then Beastly Arrow being as smug in person as he appears through a 16K Holo screen. Bitt couldn't even properly geek out over the moment, deciding he had sat there for long enough he put his head down and blended in with the crowd, searching for the nearest exit. He needed to get out of here if he was going to get his wits about him so as to not appear to be such a loser, and his thinking was rewarded as a sign from the universe was in front of him.

The light shone down and soaked into the vibrant smooth skin of two young ladies who looked like they should be freshman in college, not high school age. The two young girls were just the distraction from the minor bout with social anxiety, in such an isolated situation he could do his thing. Turning on his heels he went into the direction opposite of them doubling back around to creep from behind. As he got closer though the situation became clear to him.

"O/M/G...like eggplant, eggplant, watermelon emoji, he is so effing hawt. Like if he has abs to go with the face. Just imagine staring down at that face...mmmm girl...."​
_Bitt was creeping on creepy ass creeps who objectify men by comparing their genetalia to really robust fruiiiit...or vegetable? Suffice to say they were objectifiers._

In interest of the objectification of the objectified though Bitt couldn't help but wandering, in a completely scientific way, what wannabe Brad Pitt JR these girls could be talking about. Bitt knew he wasn't ugly but he also knew that there were better looking guys out there. He usually either let the jealousy make him act like a complete jackass or he tried to shift the situation in his favor. Without a word he put his plan into action.

He accelerated in his walk, there was urgency in his step as he put his hands in front of himself and made a swimming motion as he moved through the middle of the girls, observing their line of sight to see who they were tracking. 

"_Wow...he is a really pretty dude...WTF."_

"Yo mang, what's good!" ​
Bitt bellowed out to the tall, handsome, white haired boy in front of him as he put up some deuces as if to gesture "what's good". The other boy had the air of an absolutely pompous douchery, a pretty boy who knew he was pretty, and yet Bitt dove in headfirst it was his way.

"Bitt Stiles, the Phenomenal One, maybe you've heard of me. You've definitely heard of me, kind of slightly famous. Doesn't really matter my dude, the thing that actually matters is you and me. You see I'm here at GHH to provide a service." Bitt crossed his arms and added some gravel to his voice to add an air of seriousness yet his jovial disposition seemed to completely undermine this in a way that was unbeknownst to him. 

"Long story longer I'm gonna take over this entire school, going to have the best parties, gonna be the connect for everything good, and just going to be the supplier of the good time here on campus. So whaddaya say pal, don't be an N-word and be my N-word. We should be friends and seal the deal by sealing those two's, well if I said deal with a v then that's veal, which is baby cow, and the only cow I'm thinking about is human but I'm not even at the age where I'm that desperate. That would probably be a gross thing to put your you know what into..."
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Thanks!" He said happily. "Your random fact saying quirk is pretty cool too! Not sure how you'll save people with it though... unless you like, come up with a random factoid that foils a villain's plan."He sat himself down. "You know, for someone who's pretty nervous and doesn't talk much, you're pretty neat!"



This guy... Maybe he's not bad, maybe there isn't some deeper horror that he's hiding... Maybe he's just a cool guy? You can't let yourself get too comfortable yet! Takoda didn't know what this guy was up too... But what did he mean nervous!? How did he know he was nervous!? Was he really possibly a mind reader? Could he actually be psychic? This... There had to be something...  aaaaargh! The thoughts were burning through his mind, he had to figure it out! What was he up to! What did he want!? FIGURE IT OUT TAKODA! Interrogate him!

"Thanks." You... You are the worst hero.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 4, 2016)

Library with Donovan,Zozo, Mei


Roman had already snapped back to reality, leaving his day dream of the past. He wasn't sure how much time had past since the orientation and he swore it felt like time was dragging on. Five years in America was not enough to make him appreciate the country. It lacked the beauty of France, and he found that it's people were too immersed in their affluent life style. Americans had a certain complacency to them. They believed that their nation was the center of the universe, and that the world revolved around them. Their music ranged from infectious melodies and beats to trash, inarticulate lyrics. Although he did love his fair share of trap music.

There's something about Future that really gets to me. I can dig it

While the others did their independent reading Roman decided to do a quick browse through the libraries collection. More importantly he was interested in the concept of heroism, and what it meant to be a hero. An old book happened to catch his attention and from the myriad of dust he could tell this book was older than his generation.

The Art of Heroism: Laws & Applications Vol 1

Instantly, Roman's mind went into overdrive and he skimmed through the first chapter at speeds that seemed super human. Laws, permits, limitations, regulations, heroes were bound by layers and layers of regulation. There was more to heroism than being at the right place at the right time, or having good intentions. One particular paragraph caught his attention.
_
A Hero may not commit any unwarranted acts of murder. They are permitted to use force to subdue criminals but are discouraged from taking a life. In the event that a life is lost, an investigation will be carried and punishment will be given accordingly.
_
Punishment? Why should the hero face punishment for ridding the world of trash?

Roman was repulsed and could not wrap his mind around such a thing. Villains were the scourge of the earth, animals who had no qualms with taking a life. 
Or ruining a family.

At the moment he felt an ocean of emotions swelling up within. A fire that had been repressed was beginning to resurface. He swore to himself that no matter the consequences he'd deal his own brand of justice. Roman's justice was absolute and had no gray areas.

​


----------



## Fedster (Jul 4, 2016)

Marie DuBois
Walking around school w/ Elendel Specter
____________________________________

"You worry too much, El," Classic him. She let out a giggle at how paranoid the other was being. "I bet you can talk to them yourself just fine." Though, she could feel a faint fit of uneasiness in her. Where was it coming from? From Elendel? Seeing that he was the nearest, it was probably the case, but one could never be too sure. Her power never told her _who_ was feeling what and why.

Marie took a look at the pamphlet they got at the ceremony. The campus was _huge_. Enormous. Once could even say... _massive_. "The auditorium sounds like a good place to start," she suggested. Marie would rather see the dull-sounding places first and get to the cooler ones next. Not only for her sake, but for Elendel's. The auditorium was probably deserted, so he might get a bit of confidence if they made a slow transition, from empty to crowded. Although, the music room was the most tempting for her...

"Alright, let's do this!" She pointed on the map where she wanted them to go. It felt a bit weird that she was the one in charge despite being younger than him. Marie started making her way to their destination. "By the way, I never asked you. How was your summer?" Even in an era where technology was made aplenty, Marie did not have a phone. She once had one, which she bought with the money she earned with her part-time job, but it got stolen. Diana had offered to buy her one, but the girl would not have it. "I visited the Grand Canyon; I almost fall over the railing while looking how deep it was," another short laugh. "But I couldn't have much rest, what with heroics and whatnot. I guess that's what awaits us," _the perks of the job_.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> This guy... Maybe he's not bad, maybe there isn't some deeper horror that he's hiding... Maybe he's just a cool guy? You can't let yourself get too comfortable yet! Takoda didn't know what this guy was up too... But what did he mean nervous!? How did he know he was nervous!? Was he really possibly a mind reader? Could he actually be psychic? This... There had to be something...  aaaaargh! The thoughts were burning through his mind, he had to figure it out! What was he up to! What did he want!? FIGURE IT OUT TAKODA! Interrogate him!
> 
> "Thanks." You... You are the worst hero.



"No problem!" He jumped up. The stretch and a yawn, he sighed. "Well, I'm getting bored of this Nature Trail, think I'll go look around a bit more." Hestarted to walk  away. "Nice meetingya, Random Facts guy! Hope we're in the same class!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Thanks!" He said happily. "Your random fact saying quirk is pretty cool too! Not sure how you'll save people with it though... unless you like, come up with a random factoid that foils a villain's plan."He sat himself down. "You know, for someone who's pretty nervous and doesn't talk much, you're pretty neat!"


In the background Mel had been running around the whole time non-stop looking at everything.


InfIchi said:


> The doctor responded, by lighting his cigarette and taking a light puff. “It’s not gambling when you know the outcome before it ever starts. “ This… This guy…. “Enjoy cleanup duty. This is your punishment, Don’t gamble anymore kid.” He stood up, patting Charlie on his head and heading out. “Ah, You should start by cleaning up the trail. Kids always leave their trash up there.”


She ends up nearly running into Charlie.
"I'm sorry, are you the school's groundskeeper? You seem awfully young for it but, my name is *Melaina Ekdikos.*_ I'm surprised there is trash already here, seems intentionally done by someone."_


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "No problem!" He jumped up. The stretch and a yawn, he sighed. "Well, I'm getting bored of this Nature Trail, think I'll go look around a bit more." Hestarted to walk  away. "Nice meetingya, Random Facts guy! Hope we're in the same class!"



Ah... Finally, He's gone... He's safe, he no longer has to deal with the trauma, his heart can finally rest. Thank you! Thank you gods in heaven, whoever you might be! Great spirits of his ancestors looking down upon him... His heart is now going to be at ease. He can rest peacefully, there is no longer any need to worry. 

"Bye." WILL YOU CUT THAT OUT!



Unlosing Ranger said:


> In the background Mel had been running around the whole time non-stop looking at everything.
> 
> She ends up nearly running into Charlie.
> "I'm sorry, are you the school's groundskeeper? You seem awfully young for it but, my name is *Melaina Ekdikos.*_ I'm surprised there is trash alright here, seems intentionally done by someone."_



"What? No. I'm not a grounds keeper. I lost a bet to some old doctor dude... Turns out gambling is against the schools rules and the punishment is I have to clean up this place." He let out a sigh and kicked the ground. "Stupid old man... Just me luck though." He nodded, "Can't help it." He shrugged it off, "Names Charlie, Charlie wells. How are you doing today?" He jabbed a piece of trash with his stick.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "What? No. I'm not a grounds keeper. I lost a bet to some old doctor dude... Turns out gambling is against the schools rules and the punishment is I have to clean up this place." He let out a sigh and kicked the ground. "Stupid old man... Just me luck though." He nodded, "Can't help it." He shrugged it off, "Names Charlie, Charlie wells. How are you doing today?" He jabbed a piece of trash with his stick.


"Oh fine. You look like you need some help then. Just don't gamble and you'll be fine, most things aren't about luck you know. _Melaina Ekdikos_ is my name by the way Charles." 
Mel picks up about a hand sized rock and started trailing over a large majority of the trash.
The trash seemed to disappear from existence entirely as she did this.
"I doubt you can clean this all yourself."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2016)

Daniel/Rush, outside classrooms/jogging trail.

Daniel spent most of the morning exploring the classrooms.  He didn't see many other classmates there, he supposed it was a rather unusual way to spend his free time.  And there wasn't a lot to see really, he wasn't sure what he expected but the classrooms seemed very _normal_ for a superhero school.  Still, he felt better knowing he'd seen the sites.

It'd be time to eat soon, just enough time for a jog first.  Nothing too strenuous since he didn't have his room yet but it was good to kick start the metabolism before eating.  Most people didn't think about such things, but he was more acutely aware of his own body than most.

He set off down the trail at a modest pace, mentally tracking his internal temperature, no need to be soaked in sweat by mealtime.


----------



## Kei (Jul 4, 2016)

Let's Have Fun~
Morning|| Interaction: Britt

_Life was truthfully hard….

When you were the center of attention._​
Everyone stared at you, everyone wanted you, and even when they passed by slight giggles or longing stares. It was a shame that Troya had to live life like this, it was almost as the devil himself cursed the life that was standing in the middle of the crowd checking his cellphone. Troya was brushing up on some hero history, but not just any hero history, but the Headmistresses history. That woman that stood in front of that podium could probably take out any and all men that stood before her, but that was the clear difference between Troya and all the other people here, it was the simple fact that it was more to meet the eye in more ways than one.

Maybe, even if it was just for a second that he could have the headmistress look at them as a man, then Troya won at life. Not only could they accomplish the fact that they became the greatest hero in the world, but also having the headmistress fluster over them. The thought was just pure excitement surging through his whole body.

The thing about life is that you had to have little side goals, or there no way you can have fun.


_Tiny little steps to the bigger steps in life. _​

Troya brushed his white hair out of his face as he was done signing up for the school text messaging subscription service. He still had to be a good student, being a teacher pet was only half the journey of making the woman of his eye fluster before him.


However, before he could even get ready he heard someone call out to him, and as he turned around he saw him. Blue hair and a baby face came rushing at him, for a second Troya prepped himself for being asked how could he look so fucking flawless without doing nothing. Though the words that came out the kid mouth was almost funny enough to cause Troya to smirk a bit.


“Mmm, is that so?” Troya put his phone down and slyly looked behind the kid, the girls obviously liking more of one than the other, “Oh I see what you are talking about.”


He made the right choice of being a boy today~​
Girls nowadays came out for the prowl more and more over the course of the years.

They enjoyed their games, but they enjoyed the hunt as well.  Though something caught his eye about the kid….

“Your accent, where you are from?” He asked almost interested, maybe the first person he talked to was actually someone near where he lived. “Northeast right, you from York?”

“I’m from New York.”​
Troya smiled at the boy and scanned the boy a bit, straighter than a stripper’s pole, but someone that possibly wouldn’t deny that someone of the same sex was handsome. Other than that, on the Kinsey scale probably a 1, and that was no fun. So that was a negative in this kids book already, there really no fun in someone you couldn’t possibly bed in the future. Though if he was a girl, there would be a chance this kid would fucking be panting at his door step.

“Yo if we are doing this, I’m down.”​

_Lair…
It wouldn’t be fun if it was equal at all~
He wanted *both*_​

It was all or nothing, anything else would be considered a lost

and Troya didn’t really take losing very well~​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh fine. You look like you need some help then. Just don't gamble and you'll be fine, most things aren't about luck you know. _Melaina Ekdikos_ is my name by the way Charles."
> Mel picks up about a hand sized rock and started trailing over a large majority of the trash.
> The trash seemed to disappear from existence entirely as she did this.
> "I doubt you can clean this all yourself."



Charles stabs his trash poker into the ground and leans on it. "Wellp, Are you so sure that life isn't all about luck?" He smirked at the young lady. "You see, it seems to me like my luck has shifted just now. The trash I was supposed to clean has suddenly vanished. That seems fairly lucky to me." He laughed lightly and stood back up, spinning the pole around his hand. "Wellp, with this, job done. Now i can go about cleaning the beach or something... Maybe try my luck and see if there are any takers at how far I can chuck a rock."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 4, 2016)

Victor
Coming off the Nature Trail

@kluang 

That was the library and Nature Trail down, next up, he would have to see what the rest of the school had to offer! He then noticed Slickback and Tiffany walking together, seemingly having some sort of banter. He still had some unfinished business to take of. He quickly walked up to them.

"...and that's the real reason we don't let kids in the teacher's lounge" Slickback concluded as he noticed Victor walking up to him. "And what can we help you with?" In an immediate action, Victor bowed to his teachers respectfully.

"Thank you again for admitting me here." He said humbly. "And for keeping 'that thing' a secret from everyone. It means a lot to me."


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Zozo enters a futuristic dojo. Inside names of students who graduated from it is hung near door. Kendo sticks katanas, and nodachis are line up perfectly on the side along with light armors of various design.

"Welcome to Hero Dojo stranger. How can I help you?" A mild mannered students greet her. He's a pale man with blonde hair. His frame is thin and have the most obvious adam's apple she ever seen. He's wearing a uniform that signify that he is a second year student.

Hello my name is Zo-"
"You've come to learn the Way of Pi, the true absolute sword style?"

Now thats a bold claim. Calling your style absolute. Is this style that good? Instead of being impress, she's irritated.

"Absolute?"
"Yes. Our style stands above all else. Before we sign you up, howbout throwing that piece of thrash you have on your back?"
"What?"

Zozo's temper flare up. Calling your style the best? Fine, everyone have their right calling it so, but looking down others and calling their weapon thrash?

Who the hell do you think you are?

"Who gave you the right calling my claymore thrash?" She shouts and points her blade at the man.
"Didn't you get the pamphlet? Tsk tsk." The man waggle his finger at her. "All fight must be approved by a teacher and conducted at the training facilities."

Zozo slowly backed down. She sacrifice so much to get here. And a promise that must be fulfill.

"But if you must, I can get a teacher for our match."
"......"

Zozo nods. The man smiles. "If you lose, you will abandon your sword and join us."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Charles stabs his trash poker into the ground and leans on it. "Wellp, Are you so sure that life isn't all about luck?" He smirked at the young lady. "You see, it seems to me like my luck has shifted just now. The trash I was supposed to clean has suddenly vanished. That seems fairly lucky to me." He laughed lightly and stood back up, spinning the pole around his hand. "Wellp, with this, job done. Now i can go about cleaning the beach or something... Maybe try my luck and see if there are any takers at how far I can chuck a rock."


Mel puts the rock into the garbage, suddenly the bag puffs up like it's full. Mel smiles.
"Call me lady luck if you want, but I haven't checked the beach out yet, so I think I'll head there with you. I plan on making use of these beautiful sights after all."


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor
> Coming off the Nature Trail
> 
> @kluang
> ...



"That what teachers are for. HAHAHA." Tiffany gave the most awkward laugh and her hand moves towards Victor's hair, play with it, as she always do to greet with her younger fans. And she remembers oily feeling of Slickback hair and quickly she pulls away.

Then her phone rang and she reads the message. She turns to Slickback with puppy like eyes. "I have to supervise a battle.."

"This is the first day of school and they already fighting??? Communication please??? Talk about it, reason about it. Compromise. No one heard about that? Are we raising heroes here or gladiators? ANSWER ME??" she yell, rant and scream while tugging at Slickback's collar.

When she realize what just happen, her face turn redder then tomato and she quickly hides behind a bush. Crying in shame.

"I'm gonna wear a paperbag for the rest of my life!!! No one wants to marry me!!! I'm single for life."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel puts the rock into the garbage, suddenly the bag puffs up like it's full. Mel smiles.
> "Call me lady luck if you want, but I haven't checked the beach out yet, so I think I'll head there with you. I plan on making use of these beautiful sights after all."



"There's only two things you can count on Lady Luck and Money." Charlie walked to the start of the nature trail, tossing the bag and trash... into the trashcan and laying the stick next to it. "You see, Money can get you anything your heart desires in this world. But without luck, you can't keep it... and you can't earn it." Charlie tightened his bandana around his forehead. "That's a lesson everyone's gotta learn to move forward in this world. Luck and Money, the only things you can count on."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "There's only two things you can count on Lady Luck and Money." Charlie walked to the start of the nature trail, tossing the bag and trash... into the trashcan and laying the stick next to it. "You see, Money can get you anything your heart desires in this world. But without luck, you can't keep it... and you can't earn it." Charlie tightened his bandana around his forehead. "That's a lesson everyone's gotta learn to move forward in this world. Luck and Money, the only things you can count on."


"I worked hard and practiced, though I must have had some luck to be able to do that. So you want to skip rocks on through only luck, I guess you would have to be lucky to do that with no effort. An odd person if I've seen one, though I have to wonder if someone who gambles and loses should talk about money."
She starts heading towards the beach.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

kluang said:


> "That what teachers are for. HAHAHA." Tiffany gave the most awkward laugh and her hand moves towards Victor's hair, play with it, as she always do to greet with her younger fans. And she remembers oily feeling of Slickback hair and quickly she pulls away.
> 
> Then her phone rang and she reads the message. She turns to Slickback with puppy like eyes. "I have to supervise a battle.."
> 
> ...



"Hey...Hey...don't beat yourself up," Slickback said waving his hand towards her, still shaken from her flip out. "These kids are still growing in the prime of their youth, their blood tends to boil and they want to make a name for themselves. It's our jobs to make sure they grow out of that. Just keep your cool, think sensibly, act like a responsible adult and get out of those damn bushes, there's a student right in front of you." He said and he readjusted his collar. "Besides, your a exemplary hero and celebrity, finding someone won't be hard."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I worked hard and practiced, though I must have had some luck to be able to do that. So you want to skip rocks on through only luck, I guess you would have to be lucky to do that with no effort. An odd person if I've seen one, though I have to wonder if someone who gambles and loses should talk about money."
> She starts heading towards the beach.



"Wahahaha.... Well Losing money is all apart of luck you know!" Charlie laughed as he walked with the young lady. "You can't really win without luck. It's only luck that's been on your side, working hard, you didn't pull a muscle right? You didn't slip and fall? Break something? You have luck on your side then!" He smirked as he spoke, everything was luck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Wahahaha.... Well Losing money is all apart of luck you know!" Charlie laughed as he walked with the young lady. "You can't really win without luck. It's only luck that's been on your side, working hard, you didn't pull a muscle right? You didn't slip and fall? Break something? You have luck on your side then!" He smirked as he spoke, everything was luck.


"Well then Lucky Charlie, lets race to the beach."
Suddenly _Melaina _wasn't there anymore, she was far ahead of Charlie, no warm ups needed as she was already warmed up.
It doesn't seem like something Charlie could ever compete with on foot.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 5, 2016)

*Childhood's End: Perchance to Dream

Foyer with Jacob and Jet
*​Where to next? This was a large campus. By now, the foyer was considerably less crowded, most students having broken off into groups or found places of interest. He still had plenty to explore. In that case, he might as well see as much of it at once at possible. The main building's rooftop sounded like a decent idea- relatively quiet, and he was interested in the apparent smoking spot behind the toilets.

Donovan allowed his mind to ease up and absorb rhe surroundings. This was important in more than just the superficial sense- for Adaptive Empathy to be effective, he needed to understand his environment, which materials each object was composed of, as well as acclimatize himself to new materials, if any.

Walls, concrete some, plaster others (he'd best avoid those)

Floor....well, for now he was walking on ceramic tiles, but up ahead was a grass patch

Benches, wood.

Railings, steel.

He shuddered at the last one. He had some less-than-choice memories associated with steel railings. He had long overcome them of course, but still, thoughts of those weeks would occasionally still give him the shivers.

Well before he had learnt to take the properties of materials and even the shapes of simple objects, Donovan was learning the basics- simply fusing his hand onto objects. He was 6 at the time, and he recalled it would take him a full minute to fuse onto anything. He'd fused with plastic most easily-  a young boy uses plastics more than anything else, hence he had the highest degree of acclimatization- or Empathy Level, as he would call it now- with them.

He'd moved on to metal next, he didn't exactly remember why. Back when they lived in a bigger house (and his parents didn't argue as much), there was a long steel railing along the steps. The young, excited Donovan grabbed it, and after a minute or two, his hand became one with the metal. He had laughed- his ability was more one of amusement than of practicality at the time. Then he tried to separate from it.

Only he couldn't. For some reason, he couldn't unfuse from the steel railing, and since it was rooted to the ground, so was he. He tugged and pulled his right hand, if he recalled, then became worried he rip his own flesh and stopped abruptly. He had been stuck there for 30 minutes- his father had noticed but assumed he was just goofing around. It was only when he started to cry when his mother decided to stop making dinner for a second and see what was going on.

This was the 2nd quirk related mishap that had happened to him, the first being upon his manifestation. That time, a group of firefighters managed to pull his papery self from the telephone wires, and for some reason because he was so young he was hardly distressed.

But at age 6, he was _very_ distressed, and he'd been stuck there for more than 12 hours, being handfed by his panicking mother, when the bladed hero Omega finally arrived, and off the chunk of the railing his hand was attached to in 2 swift strokes.

Good news, he could move again. Bad news, his right- his main- hand was still fused to a decent sized bit of railing on a molecular level. He was depressed as hell, if 6 years could possibly get depressed. He was depressed that he would be stuck with a useless right hand forever, that he would never again use his quirk, to the point he refused to eat. He just lay under his covers all day. It was pretty traumatizing.

That was perhaps the only point in his life his motherhad encouraged his heroism, or in his mind encouraged him, period. She had wept with him, told him he could become a hero even with one hand, and that there were heroes out there who were capabke of separating his hand from the steel. She had knelt before the little buddhist shrine they used to have, praying through the night.

Then, a few weeks later, as he sat up in bed unable to sleep, he suddenly found the bit of railing separate from his hand besides his pillow. Even today, Donovan did not understand what catalysed this. While he did not have the balls to try his quirk again for a few months, from that point on Donovan had no problem fusing or separating from any object- again, even now he had no idea why. And so he could take his next step into appropriating the textures of whatever he fused into, although that led to a few mishaps in its own right.

From that point on, however, his mother, despite everything she had cried and said, would use those weeks against him, as proof he had no right to become a hero. When he was younger, all he could do was look down sadly, but as he aged he began to resent her for it.




Chronos said:


> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donovan quietly let himself leave the world of memories as he leaned back against the pillar and looked out into the field of students. Closest to him were 2 boys, one a taciturn one with hair reminiscent of the cleanest snow, one clearly cheeky and teasing with jet black locks. For some reason the sight of these 2 boys caught his interest- not in a rational way, certainly. It looked for all the world just like a typical conversation between a cheeky kid and a...well, a bored one. Still, this seemed like as decent an opportunity to start a conversation as any.

"Hey, guys. Name's Donovan- what's yours?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 5, 2016)

Michael walked through the hallways of the school, looking for the classrooms in an attempt to find out where exactly his class was going to be located. As he passed the rooms, he walked into what he thought was his classroom and looked outside for the view. He spotted other students walking around the premises, some seemingly leaving to go somewhere else. As he looked outside, his stomach started to growl. "Wha? I already ate an hour ago." He reached into his backpack and pulled out a sub wrapped in aluminum and a metal thermos. He activated his Quirk, heating up the sandwich and thermos to warm and scarfed them down before going to the club areas. He decided then and there to join one of them.



kluang said:


> Zozo enters a futuristic dojo. Inside names of students who graduated from it is hung near door. Kendo sticks katanas, and nodachis are line up perfectly on the side along with light armors of various design.
> 
> "Welcome to Hero Dojo stranger. How can I help you?" A mild mannered students greet her. He's a pale man with blonde hair. His frame is thin and have the most obvious adam's apple she ever seen. He's wearing a uniform that signify that he is a second year student.
> 
> ...



As he reached the club rooms, he looked through the windows to check the amount of people; he spotted futuristic dojo. "Ooh, a dojo. Maybe they have a martial arts wing." As he walked into the dojo, he spotted many swords and polearms covering the walls. He also spotted Zozona and a series of students. "Er, excuse me. Is this a martial arts dojo?" He quickly corrected his poorly worded question. "And by that, I mean hand to hand."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well then Lucky Charlie, lets race to the beach."
> Suddenly _Melaina _wasn't there anymore, she was far ahead of Charlie, no warm ups needed as she was already warmed up.
> It doesn't seem like something Charlie could ever compete with on foot.



Well that wasn't a fair race at all. "I don't remember hearing a go signal." Charlie wasn't fast, he never trained himself for speed. To be fair, he never trained himself at all. But he had something no one else had, He had toughness. Sure, she could run fast, but eventually she'd run out of steam. Charlie? He might not run fast, but he can run for a long time. "You're lucky that I didn't have some kind of, quirk to steal your speed from you." He grinned. "Otherwise, you'd be in quite the unfortunate position." He stated, as he walked up to the young girl.


----------



## kluang (Jul 5, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> As he reached the club rooms, he looked through the windows to check the amount of people; he spotted futuristic dojo. "Ooh, a dojo. Maybe they have a martial arts wing." As he walked into the dojo, he spotted many swords and polearms covering the walls. He also spotted Zozona and a series of students. "Er, excuse me. Is this a martial arts dojo?" He quickly corrected his poorly worded question. "And by that, I mean hand to hand."



"You're one of those people." More people shows up. Several 2nd year students gang up around him. A tall red haired vixen approaches him.
"Sorry, but we dont teach lesser art here. Unless you're wiling to kiss my feet and proclaim the stupidity of hand to hand. Isn't that right boys?"

"Yeah!!!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 5, 2016)

kluang said:


> "You're one of those people." More people shows up. Several 2nd year students gang up around him. A tall red haired vixen approaches him.
> "Sorry, but we dont teach lesser art here. Unless you're wiling to kiss my feet and proclaim the stupidity of hand to hand. Isn't that right boys?"
> 
> "Yeah!!!"



Michael looked at the group of students with a deadpan expression on his face. He hated  arrogant and pious people like them; he found them to be all talk more often than not. And, of course, as luck would have it, he was currently surrounded by them. He looked over to Zozona, who seemed to be having a similar problem. He decided that, since they were going to be nasty to him, any pretence to politeness was already gone. "To be honest, I have to admit, you do look beautiful. If you were a bit kinder, I might've even entertained that idea. It's a shame you have such a hideous personality to counter it."

He waltzed past her, almost as if she weren't there, and over to the students. "As for the demand, I'd rather pluck my own fingernails out than dignify that childish display from you all with a serious response. Although I have to send my condolences to your sensei." He looked around the room, scanning for someone that appeared to be the teacher of this club. "I doubt it's easy having to teach students that are this undisciplined."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Well that wasn't a fair race at all. "I don't remember hearing a go signal." Charlie wasn't fast, he never trained himself for speed. To be fair, he never trained himself at all. But he had something no one else had, He had toughness. Sure, she could run fast, but eventually she'd run out of steam. Charlie? He might not run fast, but he can run for a long time. "You're lucky that I didn't have some kind of, quirk to steal your speed from you." He grinned. "Otherwise, you'd be in quite the unfortunate position." He stated, as he walked up to the young girl.


Mel winks
"You'd have to catch me first, *phew*"
Despite being so far ahead Mel seems to not really be that much worse off for the wear than from when she started.
"Welcome to the beach! So are you going to pick up all the trash on this beach? There seems to be quite a bit here, more than I can handle in a day."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2016)

Tenma said:


> Donovan quietly let himself leave the world of memories as he leaned back against the pillar and looked out into the field of students. Closest to him were 2 boys, one a taciturn one with hair reminiscent of the cleanest snow, one clearly cheeky and teasing with jet black locks. For some reason the sight of these 2 boys caught his interest- not in a rational way, certainly. It looked for all the world just like a typical conversation between a cheeky kid and a...well, a bored one. Still, this seemed like as decent an opportunity to start a conversation as any.
> 
> "Hey, guys. Name's Donovan- what's yours?"



Jay, Jet & Donovan



​The trek which lead back from the inner parts of the office was engulfed with students of all varieties, Jacob and Jet paced their marry way across the pavement onto their next area of interest which at this moments was foreign to them entirely. The students ranged from small to abnormally large, from round to lean and so forth. Nothing too entirely note worthy, thought Jacob as would anyone born and raised in a land of powers and quirk. The difference here in particular, however, is that unlike the majority most had abnormally impressive quirks. Jet on the other hand had led his speak overcome the threshold of attention and evolve itself into background noise. The minimal time of interaction he had with his newly acquired companion, _'Snow' _gave him enough insight to understand that he would not be interested in indulging in small talk. Though he responded occasionally, it was never to add or even to subtract to the conversation. It merely existed a quick response to a direct question. His thoughts never made explicit, if he had one in particular. Jacob on the other hand had learn that Jet was a careless spirit. He claimed to hold no qualms about anything, relatively calm about everything and unworried about what the outcomes could surface in or beyond his favor. He allowed Jacob to aid him, but this in itself was his stringing it along at his favor, which Jacob took notice in and decided to promptly ignore it. Regardless, he didn't do anything no one else wouldn't have done. 

Their feet halting at the sound of a third individual approaching from seemingly nowhere, of course as their point of interest was not set individual, it caught them out of their guard. Turning to meet the feature of a voice which emanated the greeting, scanning the features of his mien, it a boy of eyes resembling those of mineral Jade. Clear, cut and shining at glimmer of sunlight embellished by a pair of glasses which framed the natural roundness of his face and allowed him an aura of a studious classmate. His hair, reminiscent of that of a boy who rushed out of bed and brushed in a rush, long lashes and naturally lanky complexion gave Jet an immediate impression of a boy who'd probably be categorized as bookworm if he were to place himself in prejudice's shoes. Jacob, demonstrated his interest about the extroversion of the kid's he met up until set which seemed to have absolutely no qualms of approaching strangers without a single notion of worry. Though he knew that True Conqueror would more than likely attract individual's by the nature of its essence, he somewhat expected the prodigies of this school to have a bit resistance. Jet on the other hand, who was still blissfully unaware of the similarities between himself and Jacob has a somewhat similarity in thought.

Jacob was pleasantly aware of his quirk, and he would enjoy nothing more than to mediate its power immediately. Extend its reach to the seams, but that would be in fact entirely boring. There was no need to impress, with there being no audience. True Conqueror would gain him infamy and fame. Both at the cost of his own concious actions. Both at which he accepted with delight. So perhaps that this youth had approached him was not really much of a surprise to him. It was also understandable. Jacob thought, while Jet approached the youth named Donovan while adjusting his own glasses up. Just like he thought that he would need to make some acquaintances for the mere perspective of either avoiding an unnecessary lecture, or to not be placed in some sort of misunderstanding he would allow himself a tad of extroversion to at least say that he didn't waste his time on the campus for the next three years. 

Jet had extended his hand to the youth who had approached him with smirk on his lip, eyes of crimson locking while he spoke. "I'm incredibly glad to see the salvation to Snow's dullness approach us." He spoke through his teeth, in means of acquiring small talk. While Jacob responded with a raise of the brow, his head dug onto the bandanna that hung from his neck, eyes adjusting to the demeanor of this strange, strange individual, Jet. "You see, he's terribly quiet. Although he presumably looks like someone who seems has a lot to say about things, he's incredibly simple in his thoughts." Another trait that Jacob seemed to have learned about Jet seemed to be his incredible proficiency to spit out poison. He was cocky and seemed to enjoy teasing mockery. He didn't even introduce himself and he already began a conversation that would place him on the higher standard. But yet, there was no incredibly notable intonation of cockiness swerved across the voice. It was as if he truly held no qualms with what was around him in an almost similar way than Jacob's but the aura was entirely different. "Perhaps this too is why this is a school of heroes, the young Snow was helping me with my luggage, and you will now aid me in--"

"Can it already."  Said Jacob, already tiring of his exaggerated plea. This was of course to Jet's own enjoyment. He shrugged it slightly with smile still plastered on lip while Jacob continued. "He was introducing himself, not expecting a speech." Jet chuckled the situation of and shook the hand of the boy in front. "Quite right, quite right. Hello, I'm Jet and here is my new friend Snow." Jacob rose his hand to his head, index and ring finger protruding in a straight, a salute extended towards their new companion while he added. "I'm actually called Jacob. Nice to meet you Donovan."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2016)

-The Trail-​
The area was finally quiet, completely quiet. This was as a good a time as any to break into his bag, inside was a simple helmet, with black rabbit ears attached. This was something he didn’t take out very often, but it held a very important place in his heart. He gently held the helmet close to his chest. It was something that belonged to his father originally. Long ago, when he was a young man, his father loved to ride motorcycles. This was his old helmet, modified with the rabbit ears to be part of Takoda’s self.


After taking a few moments to reminisce about his father, he put the helmet away, back into his bag. “It’s quiet here now. I might take a few moments to walk the trail and talk to the animals.” He thought to himself, looking around the trail and making a happy smile. This was what he loved, the sounds of nature and though he might hate being alone… With the wild life around him, the bugs, the animals… He wasn’t alone. Everyone around him right now, was a friend.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel winks
> "You'd have to catch me first, *phew*"
> Despite being so far ahead Mel seems to not really be that much worse off for the wear than from when she started.
> "Welcome to the beach! So are you going to pick up all the trash on this beach? There seems to be quite a bit here, more than I can handle in a day."



"I don't catch people. I just follow behind and let them wear themselves out. You don't have to be faster or stronger than your opponent. You just have to be able to outlast them. Some of the sage advice I received from an underground boxer a few years back."  Charlie walked calmly towards the beach, there was indeed a great deal of trash littering the sandy dunes, but he wasn't informed to clean this place up. 

"Yup. Tons of it." He remarked, tossing his shirt off to the side. "I don't remember being told to clean it up. So i'd rather go for a swim." The young boy kicked off his shoes and socks. "You're free to join me if you want."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "I don't catch people. I just follow behind and let them wear themselves out. You don't have to be faster or stronger than your opponent. You just have to be able to outlast them. Some of the sage advice I received from an underground boxer a few years back."  Charlie walked calmly towards the beach, there was indeed a great deal of trash littering the sandy dunes, but he wasn't informed to clean this place up.
> 
> "Yup. Tons of it." He remarked, tossing his shirt off to the side. "I don't remember being told to clean it up. So i'd rather go for a swim." The young boy kicked off his shoes and socks. "You're free to join me if you want."


"I wouldn't swim in that until it's cleaned, it's unsafe. Gambling with your life over something that small isn't worth it..."
Mel simply sits down to overwatch the beach.
"I think I'll clean this up starting from tomorrow though... My goodness look at the time."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Victor
Near the beach
Solo

Man, those teachers were quite the pair! That Slickback seemed pretty wise for someone who looked like he belonged to a group of rodeside greasers. And Ms. Tiffany was really nice even though she was still wet behind the ears at being a teacher. Now that he had out of the way, a more pressing question came to mind, one that had unparalleled importance and needed to be adressed post hast before the day could possibly continue.

Where to go next?!

Wandering around was without a doubt fun and all, but without that many people to do it with and not having any interesting places to go, it had become slightly less fun, and he wanted nothing to do with slightly less fun, no sir. Fun all the way or bust. That's the whole reason he became a hero in the first place, to have fun. Saving people, rescuing hostages, solving problems, retrieving lost items, getting cats and balloons from trees, walking old grannies off the streets, striking heroic poses and spouting catchy one-liners, giving a helping hand, only the funest stuff. Anything less was unacceptable. He hoped that things would pick up once the school year really started, because otherwise he'd just wind up dropping out and doing something else after the first week, and that might seem really ungrateful to the teachers who let him in, especially God's Eye and that shady looking Vice Principal. GE was especially nice to him, even telling him to visit whenever he needed to talk about something important, and the VP was also pretty cool about it. The teachers were all pretty cool actually, so were the students. Heck, he found himself thinking what he shouted at start of the school year. 'Everyone's so interesting!'

Where was he again? He had been walking for so long he had lost track of where he was. Looking around, there was a some sand here, sand there, sand everywhere. He frowned. Sand was so boring. It was course and got everywhere. That's when he also noticed some water. It clicked. He was at the beach! He'd never been to a beach before! Quickly removing his clothes, he revealed a pair of swim trunks he was wearing underneath his pants even since he heard the school had access to one. His trunks had green trimmings in with with varying shades of darker green splotches on the rest of the trunks. There was a large bulge around his crotch. 

He was about to jump into the salty sea water just as he remembered something. 

"Suntan lotion!" He said to himself. He quickly fished a small bottle from our of his pants and squeezed it to reveal it's gooey contents. He began rubbing it all over his muscular build, from his biceps to his calves, taking special care to lotion the various scars on his body, mostly on his torso. Then He put the lotion and took out a comb to to comb his tuff of chest hair in between his two pectorals. Then without further ado, he ran into the ocean, laughing like a little kid, and began playing in the water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Orientation(Outside Auditorium/Campus Grounds) w/ Troya​
“Yo if we are doing this, I’m down.”​
There is no way to know this for sure but fate is generally funny on a cosmic scale. This meeting was one that had all the makings of one that would have future ramifications, there was just something life-defining happening in every part of Grand Heroics High.

Bitt's charm had gained him his first potential friend at GHH but he knew he was going to have to provide value, that's what most friendships were predicated on. As they spoke the two girls looked on, their initial reaction of being pressed because of Bitt's intrusion gave way to nerves as they worried about insulting the friend of the tall, white, and handsome.

"It's undeniable that we should be together. Frankly it's unbelievable how I used to say that i would never fall. The basis is need to know but if you don't know just how I feel then let me show you now Ithat I'm for real. If all things in time, time will reveal."​
He put up a single finger, his index finger almost asking them to wait as the gears in his mind were so clearly moving as he put on his cutest thinking face.

"One you're like a dream come true."​Now his middle finger joined his index as he gestured the number two and/or the peace sign.

"Two just want to be with you."​
If you didn't get the idea by now then next would be...

"Three, girl, it's plain to see that you're the only one for me..."

"And four repeat steps one through three."

"Five,"​
He put up all of his fingers and put some smooth velvet in his voice, or as smooth and velvetty as a 15 year old kid going through puberty could make it.

"Make you fall in love with me, and if ever I believe my work is done, then I'm gonna start back at..."​
At this point he held up a single finger. Dramatically and mercifully ending the misappropriation of a truly great love song that was probably one hundred years old by now. Everyone stood there taking in the sight of the 5'5 blue haired boy with goggles as he made eyebrows at the girls. A hunter who never let his eyes drift from his prey.

_"O.M.G. you are so friggin adorable. Like you're the most advanced 10 year old I've ever met. Are you like his adopted little brother or something?"_​
You know that moment when the DJ is spinning then scratches the record as if to say what the actual fuck? Well no one heard the DJ except for Bitt. He hit them with Grade-A, top choice, pick up technique and all they could ask was if he were friggin adopted. He was never the type of dude to get offended by the lack of acknowledgement but this?

"Are you effing kidding me? Like you girls have asses that are thicker than your waists with a cute face, so you've got sexy bodies. Not much going on upstairs though. I mean how the fuck can I be his little brother if we're both here? Google has been around for like a fucking century. Google me."​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 5, 2016)

Daniel / Outside Cafeteria

Daniel sat under a tree outside the cafeteria, a tray full of what could loosely be defined as "food" next to him (a large salad - no dressing, 3 protein bars, a huge glass of water, and a handful of different vitamin supplements).  Eating outside was a rare pleasure for him, he would have been expected to study during lunch in his old life, but it was a nice change.  Perhaps he could make it part of his normal routine?

He glanced idly at the tray of food before picking up one of the protein bars, as soon as he touched it information flooded his mind through his fingers about the general structure of the food.  Proteins (obviously), fats and carbohydrates (and way more sugar than you'd think), and an odd mix of vitamins and minerals (lots of iron, he idly wondered if this was intentional: "iron is strong, eating iron will make you strong!").  At the same time same time he felt the first twinges of dopamine in the back of his mind, he blocked it, he didn't need that today though he couldn't block the memories that surfaced to cause the depression.

The memory surfaced as he ate mechanically.  He was a child the first time he did this "trick" the initial manifestation of his quirk.  His mother had been so excited, spent the entire evening going over different foods and explaining the "colors" of the types of components of them.  He didn't understand it at the time but later he would, she clearly thought he had inherited her quirk or something like it.

By all accounts it should be a happy memory, getting so much attention and being showered with praise, that didn't happen much.  But it was warped by the years that followed.  Beginning with gentle pushes trying to reach farther, explore more.  A touch was great for identifying food or party tricks but with living things it wasn't far enough range to identify much.  So she pushed, trying to get him to reach further, to "see" more, and he tried.  And slowly things shifted, excitement at his successes turned to bitterness at his failure to improve.  And colored with the sense that whatever his quirk was it would never be the same as hers.  And then one day she simply stopped trying, giving up on him.

He washed a mouthful of protein bar down with water, mentally directing the body to compartmentalize the food.  Some of the energy would replenish what he had spent in his jog, save some obviously for later, the proteins and vitamins to tweak his muscles.  He was well practiced at this and, with some sense of satisfaction, it was something his mother couldn't do.  There was still a lot of day ahead of him though, he mentally nudged the dopamine blockers ensuring that any sadness, whether homesickness or other source, stayed muted and in the back of his mind.


----------



## kluang (Jul 5, 2016)

1st day of school
8 p.m

Training Facility #5

A large crowd has gathered on the ground. It seems the Way of Pi network capability is quite strong, in a few hours they posted a fight between Zozona and that irritating person who goes by Mirror Max, or Miramax. As she preparing for her match, she picks up her phone and sees the school website buzzing about it. And from the comments, she's the villain challenging a model student.
"I hate tweets."
"Welcome to club, if you know how much perverted tweet I got each day..." sighs Tiffany. I just started this year, how did I get roped into this.
"How can they get away with with all this?"
"They didn't break the rules. Technically. They walks on its edge, but never break it." says Tiffany. She reads the comments. There are sixteen comments about Zozo's chest, eight about her race and three about her looks.

"It's time."

Mirror Max enters the arena and members of Pi dojo cheers. They have around thirty members and most of them are shady looking. Next to Mirror Max, a red haired vixen whispering in his ears. 

"Are the combatants ready?" Tiffany asked and she looks at both side wit her right arm raise upward.

Mirror Max enters the arena wearing his hero costume, a reflective light armor. Zozo is wearing her hero costume, her hero outfit is a metallic light chest armor with shoulder pads and a red cape. There's a hole in the chest. (Boob window). She wears a short white skirt with frills and armored boots up to her knee and gauntlet. Her claymore's edge glows with a dim green light.

"Begin."

Mirror Max starts by creating three clones and send it towards Zozo, who stood her ground. 

She swings her blade and deflect the first clone blow and quickly moves in and stabbed the clone right in the forehead, shattering it. She blocks the second clone's blow and use her upper body strength to push her opponent blade away. As the clone stutters, she cuts it in half right at the abdomen. She looks at the third clone and as she move in, she realize, Mirror Max is missing.

"Hey."

Zozo turns back and sees Mirror Max and he sprays something into her eyes, causing them to have a burning sensation. Zozo screams in pain as she she drops her blade and rolls around on the floor, getting kicked around by Mirror Max who is enjoying the sense of superiority and he laughs as he presses his heel on her head. 
"You must think, oh no, I mess up. Why didn't I take up his offer? I must be a dumb bitch!!!" laughs Mirror Max as he press his heels harder. Tiffany looks angry at Mirror Max, but can't intervene, for it's not life threatnening. She musn't take sides.

"Our motto is, everything goes. For justice to prevail, there is no under hand tactics. That is our way. Now, be a good girl and surrender, mkay?" he extends his hand and Zozo grabs it with her right and  punch him with her left.

Her eyes is still blurry but she can see where her blade is. She picks it up and points it at Mirror Max. "I am Zozona Zanarkand, the second Claymore. Until my promise is complete no force can stop me." she said proudly and she giggles. "Seriously, the best you can do, is pepper spray? You'll never pass my master training regiment."

His fist is shaken. He's pretty sure that all it takes to subdue this bitch. Fine, then I have to do this the hardway. I will defeat her, I will kick her, her head will always be under my feet. Always.
He created two more clones, to replaced the destroyed one and together they charge towards Zozo.

Zozo clasps the handle with both hands, waiting and as they are within her range and as they jumps towards her...
"Dragon Sword Style: King's Riposte."
She moves her blade and block their attack, parrying it and smoothly counter it, smashing all three clones in the process, leaving Mirror Max dumbfounded, scared and tears wells up in his eyes, as his plan shatters but Zozo ignores it instead she moves in to finish this poser in a swing.
Dragon Sword Style: Conqueror's Avalanche."
She raise her blade high and send it down with full force, only to be blocked by Tiffany's exo arm. "You win, Claymore." she said and looked at Mirror Max, who is peeing in his pants with a terrified expression. "I hope you learn your lesson." Tiffany said and Mirror Max nods frantically.

"I need a to add a helmet to my costume."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hollow (Jul 5, 2016)

_Mimi
Library – Morning
W/ Zia_​

*A New Place To Call Home
Friends*​Mimi couldn’t help but smile right back at Zia as the she introduced herself, their friendship blossoming like a flower in Spring. As her new friend told her it was okay to pay a visit to the library first, before heading towards the beach, Mimosa consulted their little map to check what would be the quickest route to get there before putting it away inside her purse.

“It should be that way,” she explained, taking a few steps forward before she noticed Zia wasn’t coming along. Looking back, Mimi suddenly felt as if the distance between them had increased in more than just the literal way. Quietly, she listened as Zia explained her quirk and how it might affect her. “A Transformer hmm…? I’ve always found them to be amazing but I guess it’s rough with your heightened senses. Do you mind if I ask you a question about it? Does the transformations process hurt?”

Taking a few steps back, she took hold of Zia’s hand and gently pulled her forward. “You don’t have to worry about being strange or anything, Z. Just tell me if we need to stop for a while, okay?”

The mood lightened considerably once they were discussing the school’s headmistress, with Zia even pulling out a figurine of the heroine herself out. “So cute! It would be nice if we got the chance to speak with her face to face later, wouldn’t it? There’s so much we could learn from her, I really hope we get the chance.”

The school’s territory might be huge but nothing like the company of a friend to make time go faster as the girl’s chatted away. The library wasn’t too far from the stadium but the beach would later prove to be a greater challenge for their feet. “I don’t think the dormitories are too far away from the main building but it’ll probably be hard getting used to a new morning routine. My middle school was really close to my house so I have to admit I’m not used to waking up too early in order to get ready,” Mimi whispered as if she were confessing something terrible.

“About the reference number,” she added, a little nervous. “I really don’t know what that means. Do you mind sending it to me via e-mail? Here, I’ll give you my address.”

By the time Zia finished explaining how to work the school’s app on her phone, they were already walking through the doors that lead into the library. A quiet, relaxing place filled with the sounds of footsteps and the scent of both old and new books. Mimosa wanted nothing more but wander through the aisles and see for herself what the school had to offer, but that wouldn’t really lead to a productive day. Instead, she walked up to the balcony to look for someone that could maybe help her.

She supposed she couldn’t be surprised that nobody was there. Some students could be seen hanging out in some of the tables but there were no assistants in sight. “It’s probably because school hasn’t really started yet,” Mimi quietly commented with Zia. “Suppose we’ll have to wait a little while until we can bring some books home to read.”

Taking out the pamphlet once again as they walked back outside. “The beach is next right? I can’t wait to see what it’s like!”

“The student body practically has it for themselves right? I know it’s mostly for training purposes but I can’t help but feel we have a private beach for ourselves, it’ll be fun in the Summer!” Mimi laughed, pointing at the correct direction they had to take in order to reach their next destination. “But I can’t wait to start classes and find out and learn everything I can. I hope we’re in the same class Zia!”


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

@kluang 

"And next time, be more mindful of your surroundings." Slickback said as he removed his gel from the students. The nodded vigorously and quickly waddled away in shame. Seriously, the school year had barely begun and there's was already this much chaos going around. He had heard that Thomas had already expelled a student for misuse of their quirk. "There's always one." He mumbled as he fished a lollipop out of his pocket. "Maybe giving kids this much free reign so early is a mistake. Still, helps weed out some of flukes and troublemakers."

Unwrapping it, he plopped it in his mouth and started grinding it in between his teeth. Speaking of students, that match Tiffany was suppose to mediate should have been over by know. He decided to pull out his phone and call her up to check. It rang twice before she picked up.

"It's Slickback, how did the fight turnout?"


----------



## Island (Jul 5, 2016)

*WILLIAM WESTLEY*
Auditorium

---​“Watson.” The young man addresses his personal assistant. “Display the other dossier I was reading earlier.” There were still other fish to fry. Metaphorically speaking.

“Do you mean Miss DuBois?” Watson asks.

Westley nods. “Correct.” He realizes something. “Say, Watson, she wouldn’t happen be related to the famous sociologist, would she?” Wesley was referring to W. E. B. Du Bois, the first African American to earn a doctorate at Harvard University, co-founder of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), and author of _The Souls of Black Folk _and _Black Reconstruction in America_, among other staples of African American literature.

That would be unfortunate. Westley grimaces. _Du Bois was famously anti-capitalist. _He recalls that Du Bois believed that capitalism was the primary cause of racism.

“She is not.” Watson responds.

_There’s still hope._ Westley breathes a sigh of relief. How was he supposed to bribe a communist? With hammers and sickles?

_Even if I couldn’t bribe her…_ Westley contemplates. _Maybe we could be… friends._ He did need some super friends, after all. _The more people that believe that I have a quirk, especially those with quirks themselves…_ He nods to himself. _Maybe I don’t need money. Maybe I could use… the power of friendship._

_No, that’s a stupid idea._ What was this? A Saturday morning cartoon? _Who needs the power of friendship when you have the power of money?_

_Still, the idea has merit._ Again, he _did _need some super friends.

Westley refocuses his attention on the dossier displayed on his screen. _Marie DuBois._ He reads to himself. _Fifteen years old. Also known as Fortissima._ His heart skips a beat. _Nationality. Canadian._ His eyes widen in terror. “W-Watson.” He demands. “Is this right?”










​“It is.” Watson confirms.

_Here I thought we could be friends. _He shakes his head in disappointment. _Neither the power of friendship nor the power of money will work._ Unbelievable. “Watson.” He sighs deeply to himself. “Do you have any idea what this means?” He doesn’t wait for a response. “Canadians aren’t like us, Watson. They’re…” He hesitates. “Socialists!”

“Socialists!” Westley repeats for emphasis. “They don’t believe in money!” With their free education and universal healthcare. “What am I supposed to do with _that_?”

Both the power of friendship _and_ the power of money are out of the question. “I can’t be friends with somebody who doesn’t believe in money!” He didn't even want them in his schools! “It's not like I can bribe her either!”

_This is… going to be harder than I thought._ Westley sighs deeply.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 5, 2016)

Roman had just about finished chapter one of The Art of Heroism: Laws & Applications Vol 1. The book was pretty much a bore and it went on and on about procedures and rules that a hero must follow out on the field. All of which he knew he, along with many of his peers would neglect to follow. It was like getting a driver's license, on the day of the exam you'll be the most astute and conscientious driver, but after that the rulebook goes flying out the window. For Roman, a hero had to be flexible, and this hunk of garbage that served as a guide book would only hinder their capabilities. 

A good amount of time had passed and he'd already realized that he was on the only one in the library, the group of teenagers that was with him had been long gone.

"Can't spend all day in the library now can I? What to do, oh what to do?"

Roman grabbed his travel bag and exited the library in search of new adventure. He wondered around for a while, peeking his head though every classroom, looking for anything that caught his interest. He even came across a little dispute between two students which caught his eye. The well built girl with the claymore had schooled some cocky upperclassmen. Nothing beat seeing arrogant jocks get their ass kicked, especially by a girl. However, Roman would have to make a mental note to never cross Zozo, he was a fighter himself but he could tell the girl was a different breed.

"Carrying a sword like that, who would dare mess with her?" 

When the sparring had ended Roman went on to his next destination. He needed some fresh air and his options ranged from either the nature trail or the beach. Naturally it came down to the beach, a good chance to be alone and think a little, and if he happened to run into anyone it would be a good opportunity to work on his social skills. 

Arriving at the beach he noticed it was rather empty, except for one person. Victor, the loud mouth he had gotten friendly with. He wasn't sure if the two classified as friends but then again guys like Victor seemed to be friends with anybody. Not wanting to seem reserved Roman did the natural thing and said hello.

"You had the same idea as me huh? There's nothing like some sun and a good view of the water that clears your head"
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER *
Independence Day

____________​He followed after Marie, taking a cautious step inside the school. The place was so _different_ to the Specter Mansion; it didn't have the same pristine glow, the extravagant golden chandeliers, or the ostentatious pieces of art - in fact, the whole place looked a little dirty. Elendel was sure that a place like Grand Heroics High would have janitors working very hard day and night to keep the place tidy, but there were pieces of litter everywhere, patches of mud on the floor and an indescribable sour odour that made his nose shrivel. 

It was the smell of a high school.

El wasn't sure if he liked this (if nothing else, the smell alone was an indication that there were some shady or, worse, unclean students about in the school), but he forced those thoughts to the back of his mind as he continued walking along, listening to his friend. What did he do during the summer holiday, she asked? He spent most of it studying or practicing new moves with his Quirk in preparation for his enrollment in the school, because he suspected that there would be some sort of examination or assessment in the first week, but...

_I can't say that, can I?
_
"Um..." the young man tugged uncomfortably at his tie again. "I didn't do much during summer, really. Father never used to let me leave the house much, except to, er, accompany him on the occasional business trip, so..."

He paused. "I-it was nothing as exciting as yours. Or as terrifying, I guess." Falling down the Grand Canyon? That would be terrifying. If he didn't have his Quirk to save him, Elendel would have fainted mid-fall if that happened to him.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 5, 2016)

*Childhood's End: Liars, A to E

Foyer with the 2 Js
*​


Chronos said:


> Jay, Jet & Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You see, he's terribly quiet. Although he presumably looks like someone who seems to have a lot to say about things, he's incredibly simple in his thoughts." The raven-haired boy spoke first, a spritely smirk on both his mouth and crimson eyes. He'd gone on a fair bit about how much of an idiot the other boy- Snow, apparently, though he doubted that was his first name- was. Donovan quickly decided he didn't like this kid. He had similar experiences before- being 'introduced' by means of some insult or backhanded compliment to others, allowing them to make some terrible first impression of him before he even did anything. Besides, he doubted the white-haired youth was as 'simple' as his quietness seemed to cause the other boy to believe. 

"Perhaps this is why this is a school of heroes," more condescension, clearly. It was always easier to insult other people when you did it to a newcomer's face, especially if they were some twats willing to fall in line and spill blood as well. _Well, aren't you supporting him by keeping quiet? _Donovan shoved his irritating inner voice to the back of his head. For all he knew the two boys could be old friends, and this could just be gentle ribbing that they would have a good laugh about in a few seconds. Better to wait than come off as a desperate 'white knight', as they would call it on the internet. He doubted it though. The raven-haired boy- who seemed to prioritize mocking 'Snow' over actually introducing himself- _would_ at first glance appear to be making gentle ribbing- 'Snow' didn't look too offended, more exasperated than anything. But he felt unsettled regardless. For some reason he felt irrational malice from the boy's words that contradicted their seeming jest. And yet, despite feeling both irritated at this boy and quite disliking his attitude, he felt compelled to stay quiet and listen to his diatribe. "Perhaps this is why this is a school of heroes, the young Snow was helping me with my luggage, and you will now aid me in-"

"Can it already." The other boy spoke at last. Not loudly, but with authority. It was at that moment Donovan realised it was him, the snow-haired boy, that had inspired him him to the pair in the first place. This 'Snow' was clearly a boy of few words, one who would be happier to sit back and observe a situation than to hastily spring to it. An introvert, likely. He knew he had met a number of those today already. On one hand, it made him feel more comfortable about himself. On the other, it made him wonder what kind of school he had stepped into. And the idea that this introvert could be so content with himself irritated him more than he would like to admit. "He was introducing himself, not expecting a speech."  The raven-haired boy deferred, but lost none of that devilish smirk.

"Quite right, quite right. Hello, I'm Jet and here is my new friend Snow." Ah, so he was called Jet. He still wasn't sure if these 2 knew each other- this Jet had come off as awfully presumptuous if he didn't- but he decided it would be best if he didn't inquire. The other boy spoke, clearly not liking this whole 'Snow' business, but easily maintaining his composure. "I'm actually called Jacob. Nice to meet you Donovan." The other boy finally named himself, taciturn and to the point. Two boys whose names started with the same letter...again, hardly something uncommon, but for some reason it struck him. He wasn't quite sure why he kept making associations between the 2 kids, but if Jet was like a sly Pied Piper dancing around those he just met, the other one struck him as a solider. Perhaps Jet's assertion than Jacob was 'simple' was not entirely inaccurate. He definitely seemed straightforward and uncomplicated in his interactions with others.

 "Hm. Jet, Jacob. Nice to meet you guys." Alright, here was the tricky bit when meeting new people- finding a topic of interest to kindle the conversation. He was quite sure Jet would be up to the task, but he did not feel comfortable with him being the focal point of a conversation. He was equally sure Jacob would be content to sit back and nod, only interjecting when he felt opportune, which would not do either. Typically, he would be quite happy to site back and follow the flow, but onsidering he had just barged into their meeting, it only made sense for him to take the initiative. So he learned forward and picked up a small pebble on the grassy field. He felt its texture. Smooth, friendly to the touch. Granite. He stretched his arm out forward, letting his quirk do the rest. His skin changed form, grasping on to the pebble, binding with it, first physically, then on a molecular level. This entire process took him less than a second, which made Donovan quite happy. He had certainly improved from the days with the steel railing.

He opened his palm, and while it faced the floor, the pebble remained firmly fused with it, as though it were part of Donovan now. Then he released it, the process quickly reversing. Again, this took less than a second. No more having to call Omega to slice off whatever was attached to his extremities. The pebble bounced off the soft grass twice before coming to a stop.

"It's called Adaptive Empathy. Basically, I can fuse my hands and feet to objects of my choosing on a molecular level. I can take their properties too if I like, though I'm still in the process of mastering that. It's alot more handy than it appears" He chuckled. A false chuckle, obviously. Taking the initiative like this was rare for him, and he felt quietly hopeful that it would go well, and that these guys weren't terribly paranoid about quirk reveals like that pretty (_Still focusing on her looks, Donovan?_) Melaina girl was earlier. "So, what quirks do you guys have?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Roman had just about finished chapter one of The Art of Heroism: Laws & Applications Vol 1. The book was pretty much a bore and it went on and on about procedures and rules that a hero must follow out on the field. All of which he knew he, along with many of his peers would neglect to follow. It was like getting a driver's license, on the day of the exam you'll be the most astute and conscientious driver, but after that the rulebook goes flying out the window. For Roman, a hero had to be flexible, and this hunk of garbage that served as a guide book would only hinder their capabilities.
> 
> A good amount of time had passed and he'd already realized that he was on the only one in the library, the group of teenagers that was with him had been long gone.
> 
> ...



"Hm?!" He said turning around with a fish in his mouth. "Ohc, ick chu." Victor then took the fish out of his mouth and tossed it to the side, letting it flop back into the ocean. "Yeah, I guess the view is pretty nice. I was more excited just to play on the ocean though. I've never been to a beach before I'm super excited! I even I got a pair of swim trunks when I heard about it!" He said gesturing to his trunks.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 5, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Hm?!" He said turning around with a fish in his mouth. "Ohc, ick chu." Victor then took the fish out of his mouth and tossed it to the side, letting it flop back into the ocean. "Yeah, I guess the view is pretty nice. I was more excited just to play on the ocean though. I've never been to a beach before I'm super excited! I even I got a pair of swim trunks when I heard about it!" He said gesturing to his trunks.



"Same here. I packed some swim trunks this morning after I heard that the campus had a beach. Figured it would be a good opportunity to show off my summer body" He said with a smirk that almost seemed genuine, but still kept that social act of his.

Roman felt that he was getting better at his people skills and who better to practice with then Victor, who was by far the friendliest kid he knew since his time in the states. Following Victor's lead, he immediately threw on his trunks. He had on bright crimson red trunks that had ice cream cones scattered everywhere. 

"Tres beau" He thought to himself.

The french teenager was feeling himself at the moment. The weather was just right and the mood had been set. In that moment a thought came to him, something that would truly help set his standing in the school. What were Americans notorious for? Parties 

Roman dashed to his travel bag, where he had packed everything he knew he would need in his new life as a high school student. Clothes, iPod, and a beats pill.

"Like the Americans say. Let us turn up" In that moment his accent had broken out, and if it wasn't obvious that he was a foreigner before, it was now.

Roman hooked the beats pill to his phone and selected the most ideal song for the occasion. He searched in the upper right hand corner and typed in _Drake: One Dance,_ and let technology do the rest.

Within minutes the music had attracted some of the other wandering students and in that moment the mood was set. In a moment of spontaneity, Roman Jacques Durosier had thrown his first ever beach party.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> "Same here. I packed some swim trunks this morning after I heard that the campus had a beach. Figured it would be a good opportunity to show off my summer body" He said with a smirk that almost seemed genuine, but still kept that social act of his.
> 
> Roman felt that he was getting better at his people skills and who better to practice with then Victor, who was by far the friendliest kid he knew since his time in the states. Following Victor's lead, he immediately threw on his trunks. He had on bright crimson red trunks that had ice cream cones scattered everywhere.
> 
> ...



"Roman, you GENIUS!" Victor exclaimed as Roman pumped up the tunes. It wasn't long before curious students were drawn in by the music and the view and before either of them knew it, GHH was having a opening day beach party! Victor was loving it, th energy, the atmosphere, the music! This was it! This is what he was waiting for! This! Was! Living!

He was going all out, doin' the stanky leg, the twist, putting a little funky chicken in there, give it a little whip, some cupid shuffle, breaking out into an admittedly impressive robot, tying it up with some classic tapdancing. The crowd was cheering, was it for him? Who knew? Who cared? He was having fun! and so was everyone else! He had met so many new people, been admitted into his dream school, and was currently inthe middle of a beach party! How could this day get better?

He was doing a Doesy Doe when some cute girls started to dance with him in particular, how fun! or rather on him, which was fine too. He had never been twerked on before, what a new experience! He jumped, posed, popped, locked, and indeed dropped it, he was going in with a lean back followed up by a monster mash!

"This is coolest first day big anything ever!!!' He exclaimed happily. One of the girls dancing with him seem to widen her eyes as if coming to a sudden realization.

"OMG! Aren't you, like, that kid who shouted after the opening ceremony?" She asked.

"Why yes! That was me!" He answered. The girl tapped her friends on the shoulder and repeated the news and they all stared at him like some kind of superstar.

"Dude, I was wondering where that kid went! That was so ballsy to do, mad respect!" Said a tomboyish girl with short brown hair lifting her fist to bump with his, which he did. "Did you throw this party?"

"No, that wasn't me. That was my pal, Roman!" He said pointing to the teen. "He came along and started playing the music, I just started dancing to it!"

"Hey guys!" The tomboyish girl said. "Let's give it up for Roman!" The crowd began to cheer for him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I wouldn't swim in that until it's cleaned, it's unsafe. Gambling with your life over something that small isn't worth it..."
> Mel simply sits down to overwatch the beach.
> "I think I'll clean this up starting from tomorrow though... My goodness look at the time."



"Hm? It's your loss." Charlie spoke as he unbuckled and his pants and laid them in a pile with his shoes and shirt.  "I Don't really have a problem with it. Not the dirtiest thing I've ever swam in. Took a ride down the LA river once. You want to talk about dirty, that is basically sewage."  Though as the two spoke, it seemed more people began to flood into the beached area and begin a party, rather ignoring the two that had been here from the start... 

"Ah... I feel like.... Hm." Charlie crossed his arms and watched as they started playing music and partying. "I feel like I'm being ignored... They didn't even invite me to the party... I'm standing right here." He looked down at the young woman. "Does your quirk just make things invisible? Are we invisible right now?" The teen questioned her, wearing nothing but his boxers and headband. 

*@Wizzrobevox @Karma15 *


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 5, 2016)

Roman never imagined that he would become the life of the party, or throw one at that. What began as another attempt at "blending in" turned into a full blown beach party. It turned out that a party was exactly what the freshmen at GHH needed. People of all shapes and sizes, quirks and races, all gathered at the beach eager to find out where the infectious music was coming from.

Roman turned toward Victor, who suddenly became his partner in crime. The crowd cheered for Victor, who they believed to the host of the party. What he did next came as a shock to Roman. He pointed to the direction of Roman, claiming he had been the source. Next thing he knew a mob of students grabbed, carrying him in the air. Roman Durosier was now crowd surfing, and he couldn't believe it.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Hm? It's your loss." Charlie spoke as he unbuckled and his pants and laid them in a pile with his shoes and shirt.  "I Don't really have a problem with it. Not the dirtiest thing I've ever swam in. Took a ride down the LA river once. You want to talk about dirty, that is basically sewage."  Though as the two spoke, it seemed more people began to flood into the beached area and begin a party, rather ignoring the two that had been here from the start...
> 
> "Ah... I feel like.... Hm." Charlie crossed his arms and watched as they started playing music and partying. "I feel like I'm being ignored... They didn't even invite me to the party... I'm standing right here." He looked down at the young woman. "Does your quirk just make things invisible? Are we invisible right now?" The teen questioned her, wearing nothing but his boxers and headband.
> 
> *@Wizzrobevox @Karma15 *


@Unlosing Ranger 
The party was really taking off, but from the corner of his eyes he saw someone that he recognized.
"Mel! Is that you! Come on! join the party!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2016)

Let's Have Fun~
Morning|| Interaction: Britt


_This kid was the absolute worst…._​
Not only did he just technically sing the most overused song in the whole entire world. His game was so weak that it was crippled. His game legit went to the doctor and asked the doctor would it ever walk again, and the doctor cried. That was how weak and pathetic this dude game was. The girls were obviously disgusted by this display, but it would be expected for someone that didn’t have jack shit of history with women. This wasn’t even going to be fun taking these two away from him.

_Oh wait…_

_Yes, it would!_​
Almost like second nature, Troya moved in front of Britt, and smiled at the girls, “I’m sorry for my friend…”

That word almost made him want to puke his own mouth.

“To be honest,” Troya looked away from them, his eyes sparkled as he looked down at the ground and back at them, “I was so nervous about talking to you ladies, that I asked him to talk to you guys for me. I mean…”

Troya looked back at them, his hands deep within in his pocket as he smirked enough to show his teeth, “I’ve never seen such beautiful women like you two before.”

One of the girls couldn’t help but blush a bit. The other one didn’t seem as upset, she had uncrossed her arms and began to brush her long hair behind her ears, showing off her neck.  If you lay out the perfect bait even the most concerned fish had to get interested, and the bait in this case was Troya smile and eyes, the two things that most people went for when they look at a person. 

“Listen, I’m sorry I should have been more confident, I won’t bother you ladies anymore.”  Troya gabbed Britt by the arm as he pulled him in the opposite direction. Now, all they had to do, if the bait was good enough is to bite it. 

Each step it was like he was tugging the bait….

_Come on~

You know you want it~_​

_“Hey wait!” _One of the girls called out to him and he was only five steps away from them, Troya stopped for a bit and then turned around, the girl that seemed the toughest had called him back. _“You want to make it up to us right?”_

Troya let go of Britt arm and went back to them, with the biggest grin on his face, “Yeah totally if you don’t mind.”

_“Well I mean…” _The tougher one stumbled over her words,_ “Just like, once we get settled down and stuff, like maybe….”_

_“You can hang out with us sometimes!” _The softer girl chimed, as Troya looked at her, she looked away,_ “I just mean if you want that is.”_

Troya bit his lower lip with his canine, “Why wouldn’t I?”

_“You got a cellphone, wanna trade info?”_

“Sure~”​

Hook, Line, and Sinker

Troya took out his phone and the girls took out theirs before trading contact information.  Once it was finished they waved off and left leaving Troya looking at his phone, that was probably the easiest catch that he ever had, and he had many. Troya looked back at Britt and shook his phone.

“Sorry bro, it looks like it’s me and not you,” Troya smirked a bit, “I never heard of google me as a pick up line before.”

“That’s a shame though, I really thought that the little temper tantrum you had would surely work~”​

Troya dropped the whole cute façade really fast as he got in front of the boy, he was just tall enough to look down on him. 

“So I was wondering, how’s becoming number one?” Troya looked the boy up and down a bit, before moving a random strain of hair out the boy’s face, " Try not to say shit you can’t back up k.”

“However, if you really want to know what number one really looks like, you are looking at it.”​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Hm? It's your loss." Charlie spoke as he unbuckled and his pants and laid them in a pile with his shoes and shirt.  "I Don't really have a problem with it. Not the dirtiest thing I've ever swam in. Took a ride down the LA river once. You want to talk about dirty, that is basically sewage."  Though as the two spoke, it seemed more people began to flood into the beached area and begin a party, rather ignoring the two that had been here from the start...
> 
> "Ah... I feel like.... Hm." Charlie crossed his arms and watched as they started playing music and partying. "I feel like I'm being ignored... They didn't even invite me to the party... I'm standing right here." He looked down at the young woman. "Does your quirk just make things invisible? Are we invisible right now?" The teen questioned her, wearing nothing but his boxers and headband.
> 
> *@Wizzrobevox @Karma15 *


"I dunno it looks like someone practically uses the beach as a dump to me." A sweat mark goes down her face. As the people flood in an even bigger sweat mark goes down her face
"You know I can't tell you what my quirk is, but... I have no idea what is going on, is this why it's bad here?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I dunno it looks like someone practically uses the beach as a dump to me." A sweat mark goes down her face. As the people flood in an even bigger sweat mark goes down her face
> "You know I can't tell you what my quirk is, but... I have no idea what is going on, is this why it's bad here?"



"I'm not one hundred percent certain. But I'm going with yes to both questions. You're quirk makes things invisible and also yes to the trash thing being party related." Charlie let out a sigh. "And I wore my good boxers today." These were, of-course some patchy, old looking boxers. Every hold sewn up with some kind of other cloth... who know's what color the original boxer's were... These were a rainbow of various styles and themes.



Wizzrobevox said:


> The party was really taking off, but from the corner of his eyes he saw someone that he recognized.
> "Mel! Is that you! Come on! join the party!"



"Oh... Oh look... Someone noticed you." He rubbed his chin. "Wellp it's not invisibility, figured that out."  Charlie however.... Was very displeased.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 5, 2016)

​
_Shortly after the spontaneous occurrence of a beach party upperclassmen began showing up, each with their own idea of fun in mind. Already, they began setting up a volleyball net and the jocks had brought their footballs and were in the midst of setting up teams. Some junior with the ability to compress objects into cubes, where he stored his secret stash of alcohol, had already began supplying the underclassmen with drinks, and it wasnt long before the punch itself had been spiked._

Freya Johanson could not believe her eyes. She had to rub them in order to make sure the sight she was seeing wasn't a dream. To her it had to be a dream, because Roman Durosier was crowd surfing. Roman, the boy who never went out of his way to start a conversation, the kid who never attended a single party in middle school no matter how many times she pleaded. Her Roman. It was fucking unreal.

Part of her felt impressed, proud almost. The little french boy she met at that foster home in New York had already become a young man, and a reckless one at that. Throwing an unauthorized party took balls, but one that by the looks of it had already attracted upperclassmen who brought alcohol took even bigger balls.

Time to make my move. She thought.

She had spent a great deal of time pondering over the best way to surprise Roman with her appearance. She didnt just want to surprise him, she wanted him flustered and embarrassed, completely thrown off her game. Right now Freya Johanson knew just how she'd do it, and in an instant she went to work.



Through sheer force of will Roman had broken through the grasp of the frenzied crowd. He wanted nothing more than to retreat to his own little world, a party was great, but he needed to take baby steps if he wanted to get out of his shell. Roman ventured off toward the mass of teenagers and approached Victor who wandered away from the crowd to get himself some punch, or at least what he believed to be punch(hope you don't mind me using him for a bit man)


@Wizzrobevox Roman nodded at him, acknowledging the strange friendship that they had already formed. He stood back and enjoyed the scene of the party along with Victor, the both of them admiring their work. If this was what high school would be like he didnt mind it, not at all. Roman was at heart a loner but right now he found himself to be one of those extroverted introverts.

He glanced at Victor who seemed to at the peak of his excitement, "Bet ya didn't expect your first day to turn out this w-"

Roman was interrupted toward the end of his sentence by a large body mass. He felt a pair of large and soft round surfaces on his head, and when he turned around to see the source, he exploded.

Freya Johanson had stood on her tippy toes and plunged her pneumatic breasts into Roman's face. His nose instantly exploded with blood at the sight of them.
​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "I'm not one hundred percent certain. But I'm going with yes to both questions. You're quirk makes things invisible and also yes to the trash thing being party related." Charlie let out a sigh. "And I wore my good boxers today." These were, of-course some patchy, old looking boxers. Every hold sewn up with some kind of other cloth... who know's what color the original boxer's were... These were a rainbow of various styles and themes.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh... Oh look... Someone noticed you." He rubbed his chin. "Wellp it's not invisibility, figured that out."  Charlie however.... Was very displeased.


"I'm not really dressed for going into a dirty chunk of water and I think more people would notice you if you had better clothing Charlie." Mel flips open her phone it was getting closer to dinner time.
"We really should be going, no time to waste on a day like today I have to see the rest of the campus, besides I don't want to swim near such a dirty beach, someone is sure to get hurt." Mel gets up and leaves back towards the school at a moderate pace


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> ​
> _Shortly after the spontaneous occurrence of a beach party upperclassmen began showing up, each with their own idea of fun in mind. Already, they began setting up a volleyball net and the jocks had brought their footballs and were in the midst of setting up teams. Some junior with the ability to compress objects into cubes, where he stored his secret stash of alcohol, had already began supplying the underclassmen with drinks, and it wasnt long before the punch itself had been spiked._
> 
> Freya Johanson could not believe her eyes. She had to rub them in order to make sure the sight she was seeing wasn't a dream. To her it had to be a dream, because Roman Durosier was crowd surfing. Roman, the boy who never went out of his way to start a conversation, the kid who never attended a single party in middle school no matter how many times she pleaded. Her Roman. It was fucking unreal.
> ...


(Not a problem!)
Victor looked at girl with ferocious looking eyebrows as she rested her chest a top Roman's head and saw as Roman blew a splurt of blood from his nose. How'd he do that? "Someone you know?" Victor asked.


----------



## Fedster (Jul 5, 2016)

Marie DuBois
At Auditorium w/ Elendel Specter
__________________________________________

Elendel could use a little more outing. Marie imagined him lying on his bed, staring at the ceiling until he fell asleep. Okay, that was probably an exaggeration, but she felt that she had been close of hitting the nail. She brushed a strand of hair behind her ear. Their footsteps echoed on the hard floor. That was a powerful noise: footsteps echoing down a hall. It made one feel important and imposing. "I wonder if this is the right way..." The girl checked on the map.

Nope. Opposite direction. "Dammit!"

"Thank God we have this map. Imagine what would have happened if we had walked right into, I don't know, detention or something!" Probably nothing, given that classes have not yet started. Was it possible to get detention before the school year officially began? Not like she wanted to try that, but teasing El with insignificant thing was always a tempting possibility, one that time and time again gave satisfying results.

"Okay, we're here," Marie stopped right before a set of double doors that had a plaque above them that read: 'Auditorium'. A map was always an adventurer's best friend. The black-haired girl pushed the door open and stepped aside, very gentleman-like. "After you, _monsieur_," she joked, performing a very elaborate bow.

The auditorium, much like the rest of the school, was not humble on its size, and its acoustic could probably compete against the most important theatres in the world. But, the most impressive thing of all was that there already were people in there. "Huh, and here I thought it'd just be the two of us."


----------



## Hero (Jul 5, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
_Here & Now_
_Part 3_
________________________













"_Loners live among the mob, so the mob mistakes them for their own, presuming and assuming. 
When the mob gets too close, the truth is revealed._"
_________________________​
"You're really point blank, aren't ya Colette?" Victor said, not appreciating the irony of his statement. "I like that in people! You can get to know them a lot quicker!" He smiled. "Your blue hair is really cool! Is it natural?"

"Joyful, talkative, scatter-brained, lacks conversational pragmatics...this boy's name is Victor...Victor. I'll remember it." Colette thought to herself as she cataloged her recent encounter. "Yes, this is my natural hair color. It's been like this for as long as I've lived." the elite spoke softly.

"That's so cool and it was really nice meeting you, but I gotta go! I don't know where yet, but I'm going somewhere and you're welcome to join." Victor shouted running off without giving Colette that much of a choice. She didn't know where this new face was going, but it wouldn't hurt to find out. "Excuse me, watch out, HEROES COMING THROUGH!" Victor screamed ecstatically. Victor and Colette ran on, sprinting down the hallways, weaving through the sea of students filing out of the auditorium, leaping without second thought over those who got in their way. As time went on, the hallways only got more flooded, until it was literally only cracks in between idle bodies. Victor was going too fast and he knew when he came to a stop, it would involve crashing into something, and shattering pain. What was Victor's solution? Simple. Not stop. When Victor came to an impassable wall of students, he leaped forward a couple feet and catapulted himself from his crouched position on the floor over the impasse of people. Colette on the other hand slowed down her sprint into a jog and eventually a walk. She had lost sight of Victor. With her newfound acquaintance out of the picture, Colette was able to resume her previous activity of roaming the halls.

Being unnoticeable, Colette had an uncanny talent for collecting snatches of other people's conversations, and frequently she is rewarded with unusual fragments of knowledge. In this particular instance, Colette's overheard a conversation that came from a boy and what appeared to be his imaginary friend. “Watson.” He addresses his imaginary friend. “Do me a favor and keep an eye out for Miss Eagle.” He pauses. “Metaphorically speaking.” Colette immediately drew back into the shadowy side of the doorway, out of site. This boy, this stranger, mentioned Colette's name. More specifically, he wanted this imaginary creature called "Watson" to keep an eye on her. Colette peaked her head around the corner and withdrew it immediately because just then, the stranger began speaking again. “Watson.” The young man addressed his imaginary friend. “Display the other dossier I was reading earlier.” Colette's ears twitched intensely. And as her luck would have it, they were rewarded.

“W-Watson.” the stranger demands. “Is this right?” Silence followed. “Watson.” the stranger sighs deeply to himself. “Do you have any idea what this means? Canadians aren’t like us, Watson. They’re…” the stranger hesitates. “Socialists! SOCIALISTS!” the boy states again. “They don’t believe in money! What am I supposed to do with _that_? I can’t be friends with somebody who doesn’t believe in money! It's not like I can bribe her either!” the boy lets out a huge sigh. Colette narrowed her eyes as she observed from around the corner.

"This stranger...is maybe the only person to ever have his imaginary friend made real." Colette whispered. It was time for an investigation. "Greetings Watson...and unfortunate ginger haired human. Watson, I believe you can scratch off one of those favors on your list." Colette said revealing herself. As the young elite approached the ginger creature, she could see a drop of sweat begin to roll down the side of his head.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cjones (Jul 5, 2016)

_*Yeshua*_
_
The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved slowly, ignoring the briars that caught at my cloak, the damp leaves that grimed my skin. It was a perpetual awning of night that envelops all the forest. Strangely enough, in spite of that, there is a single glow of light that stands in the center of all this. It doesn’t cut through the shadows nor does it dispel the darkness, but it just simply lights the way.

A solitary luminescent beam enveloped around a body, my body.

I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves. I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I could hear the sounds of branches creaking, feet shuffling through detritus, squirrels chattering, leaves rustling, wind whistling around the trunks disturbing the leaves. Beyond all of this; however, a green meadow hidden in the folds of the forest, encompassed in a great luster akin to my own. There is an earthy smell of beginnings and endings to it. The other side, this field, it’s beautiful, a stark contrast to the gloom I inhabit on the other side.

*“. . . . . . .”*

I always see this place.
*
“Y. . . .”*

I want to go to this place.

*“Yes. . . .”*

And as I always stare, yearning to know more, a figure appears. Standing opposite of me, small and petite, bathed in shadows, it simply stares with a smile. We stand in silence, looking at one another, until I reach out hoping to end what feels to be an eternal silence and, just as I, the figure does the same. There's something that draws us toward one another, it feels familiar and comforting. I want to see who it is, I want know if it is really a person as I attempt to grasp it's hand, yet no matter how hard I try, with both of our palms outreached to the other.

*“Yesh. . . .”*

We never seem to get any closer.

*“YESHUA.”*_

---

Immediately he was snapped back to reality, violet orbs scanning his surroundings for the call of his name. Numerous people were jogging and sprinting pass him. Finally remembering that he was just outside the auditorium, having finished the orientation well over half an hour ago.

“That dream or vision, it’s becoming more frequent. Am I trying to remember something?” He murmured until he heard his name again, a wave through the growing crowd. An acquaintance he had made back in middle school, motioning for him to follow.

“Hurry up, you’re going to miss the rest of the game.” He yelled.

“. . . .Game?”​


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 5, 2016)

Roman
At Beach Party w/Freya & Victor

Roman staggered backwards in a way the suggested that he had ingested some of the liquor that was spreading around. He wiped the blood off of his nose and glared at Freya, both annoyed and embarrassed at the same time.

"Unfortunately I do know her. She's someone I haven't seen in a while, and didn't think I'd ever run into again. She's my-"

"Girlfriend" Freya interjected, strategically placing her comment at the right moment. Mission Complete, she thought. She had more than succeeded in embarrassing Roman, her presence was enough to crumble Roman's composure.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm not really dressed for going into a dirty chunk of water and I think more people would notice you if you had better clothing Charlie." Mel flips open her phone it was getting closer to dinner time.
> "We really should be going, no time to waste on a day like today I have to see the rest of the campus, besides I don't want to swim near such a dirty beach, someone is sure to get hurt." Mel gets up and leaves back towards the school at a moderate pace



"Hm? I feel like this is fairly noticeable attire." Charlie looked down at himself and shrugged, "Alright, alright. Luck ain't with me again." He thought to himself, starting to get dressed back into his old clothing... Though Mel was trying to walk off away from him, she would soon find herself stopped.

-The Beach-​Kyle Weathers had been called from a student, telling him that there was a beach party going on… “Ugh… Really? Kids these days are going a little too wild aren’t they.” He rubbed the back of his head, there wasn’t many other options for him now… It was his duty to go and take care of this.”Alright, Alright, I’ll go ahead and take care of it.” He hung up the phone and made his way towards the sandy beach.


Upon ariving there, he noticed a half naked Charlie, A group of student’s partying and cheering, loud music… garbage… “Alright, Alright!” Kyle shouted at the top of his lungs, over the loud music. “Sorry Ma’am but you’re involved in this too.” He pat Mel on the head and turned her to face the other student. “All of you, turn off the music.” Shook his head and let out a deep sigh. “Gather around, all of you.” He gathered up the students before him.


“You guys, It’s the opening ceremony today. I know you want to celebrate and cheer. But now is not the time for it. We’re beginning our journey today, A journey down the road of Hero’s. You need to learn to behave in a more respectable manner. You are going to be going down a very tough road from this day forward. Breaking the rules and having wild parties, these are things of the past for you.” He folded his arms and puffed on his cigarette.


“I know it’s hard being young these days. You got a lot of emotions and feelings welling up inside of you. I’m glad you have all learned to be friends. That’s the first step towards the right path of a hero.” He puffed out into the air and let a smile crawl over his lips. “But please. Everyone. Try to obey the rules would you? For now, I’ll ask you all to help clean up the beach. Don’t worry, I won’t tell the principle.”


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Roman
> At Beach Party w/Freya & Victor
> 
> Roman staggered backwards in a way the suggested that he had ingested some of the liquor that was spreading around. He wiped the blood off of his nose and glared at Freya, both annoyed and embarrassed at the same time.
> ...





InfIchi said:


> "Hm? I feel like this is fairly noticeable attire." Charlie looked down at himself and shrugged, "Alright, alright. Luck ain't with me again." He thought to himself, starting to get dressed back into his old clothing... Though Mel was trying to walk off away from him, she would soon find herself stopped.
> 
> -The Beach-​Kyle Weathers had been called from a student, telling him that there was a beach party going on… “Ugh… Really? Kids these days are going a little too wild aren’t they.” He rubbed the back of his head, there wasn’t many other options for him now… It was his duty to go and take care of this.”Alright, Alright, I’ll go ahead and take care of it.” He hung up the phone and made his way towards the sandy beach.
> 
> ...



A large sigh of relief seemed to pour out of the crowd with that last statement and, with some begrudgence, the students started to clean up their mess. Victor, of course, found a way to make even this fun somehow. Thanks to his quirk, he played a game of catch with some of the students where he would grab an object and crush it into nothing. The doctor seemed to give him a look for making light of what was a sort of punishment, but said nothing as the mess was gettin' cleaned. It even inspired some other students to do the same, and in no time flat, the beach was looking as good as ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Hm? I feel like this is fairly noticeable attire." Charlie looked down at himself and shrugged, "Alright, alright. Luck ain't with me again." He thought to himself, starting to get dressed back into his old clothing... Though Mel was trying to walk off away from him, she would soon find herself stopped.
> 
> -The Beach-​Kyle Weathers had been called from a student, telling him that there was a beach party going on… “Ugh… Really? Kids these days are going a little too wild aren’t they.” He rubbed the back of his head, there wasn’t many other options for him now… It was his duty to go and take care of this.”Alright, Alright, I’ll go ahead and take care of it.” He hung up the phone and made his way towards the sandy beach.
> 
> ...


"I think I see what you mean by luck now. Alright then, Even though I didn't take part in this I planned to clean this place up already. LETS GET GOING, CLEAN UP THIS MESS. GOGOGOGO!" Mel shows unusual enthusiasm for just cleaning up garbage. Using her quirk to quickly clean up the small bits of trash and her natural strength to help others move the larger bits she can't store.
"Who throws away a washing machine on the beach?!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER *
Independence Day

____________​As they entered, Elendel gave a small yelp and immediately, in a burst of Quirk-enhanced speed, moved behind Marie. _So many people... why are there so many people already here?! _He'd been expecting to see a few people here and there, sure - maybe even the occasional teacher - but this was easily the size of a small crowd. The air itself was practically vibrating from all the sound and noise, only adding to the young man's discomfort. As if the anxiety wasn't bad enough, his ability to 'feel' the air added a whole new facet to his troubles: physical discomfort. 

"M-maybe we should leave, Marie..." he said quietly, peeking out from behind her shoulder. El knew he looked a little weird standing behind her and that it likely wouldn't actually keep anybody from seeing him, considering their height difference, but it was more of a reflexive action than anything else. "I... um, don't think I'm ready to meet anybody new yet. What if they're like that really loud guy from earlier?"

Without waiting for a response, he slowly moved away to back out of the auditorium... 

And into a large, muscular body. 

"*Ow!*" El cried out, suddenly finding himself knocked to the floor. Quickly regaining his bearings, he looked up to see exactly who it was he had bumped into a moment ago. Elendel Specter did not like what he saw. Not one bit.

He was a tall, imposing-looking student, with massive broad shoulders and muscles that rippled through his uniforms. Although he couldn't quite make out the face, Elendel was fairly sure he could make out a very vicious looking snarl beneath his red hair. He gulped. "M-Marie...?"

_
_


----------



## Island (Jul 5, 2016)

*WILLIAM WESTLEY*
Auditorium

---​“Uh oh.” A bead of sweat rolls down the side of his head. _I should have known something like this would happen._ He had a contingency for situations like this, just… not this _particular_ one. _I can’t bribe somebody who’s already rich!_

“Miss Eagle is approximately three feet from our current location.” Watson states, about fifteen seconds too late.

“Uh…” Westley had to think fast. “Good afternoon, Miss Eagle.” He greets cordially. “My name is William Westley.” He gives an amicable smile. “It’s a pleasure to finally meet you.”

_Empathetic Masochism._ He recalls. _The user can sense and manipulate the emotions of others._ As long as she couldn't read his thoughts, he had something to work with.

_I hope you like to tango, Miss Eagle._ Westley was already formulating a plan.

@Hero

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2016)

Tenma said:


> "It's called Adaptive Empathy. Basically, I can fuse my hands and feet to objects of my choosing on a molecular level. I can take their properties too if I like, though I'm still in the process of mastering that. It's alot more handy than it appears" He chuckled. A false chuckle, obviously. Taking the initiative like this was rare for him, and he felt quietly hopeful that it would go well, and that these guys weren't terribly paranoid about quirk reveals like that pretty (_Still focusing on her looks, Donovan?_) Melaina girl was earlier. "So, what quirks do you guys have?"



Jay, Jet & Donovan



​Perhaps it was the atmosphere, the boy spoke idly through seams of thought. Mien displayed seeping horror of annoyance in true silence through the words spewed by Jet. Jet of course relished every individual moment of it. Like a spider weaving it's web, it was merely patiently perfecting the the idioms he would use to place bet on the first impression. Of course, contrasted well with Jacob's own affinity, it seemed as the boy was lenient at least. Perhaps at some other interval, things would've turned sour, but for the moment, Jacob served as the medium which propelled the peace between the three. Of course, the boy known as Donovan did not, in slightest seemed like he wanted a confrontation, but if anything, he was of course trying to pass the time. Perhaps until something of particular interest would surface. Or merely to adjust to this foreign setting. As silence settled between the three, the youthful stranger whom minutes ago had approached the two knelt to the floor and held between the grip of two fingers a stone, turning his hand to spectate the marvel of such, his eyes scanned the pebble with immediate tranquil silence, eyes trained to react, a thought crossed almost masterfully acknowledging such item in between his finger tips. As if the philosopher withing the scientist would release the stone and say_ 'It was gravity that was keeping us down.' _  Before his arm in itself began to assimilate not only its color, but the texture as well. Jacob's brows rose, his stare unchanged, the smirk on Jet's lip rose to become a whistle which expressed surprise, followed by a soft clap. Perhaps the leap of their heart was not incremented by the visage of such wonderment, but the thought which amalgamated across their thought patterns began to form an array of never ending theories. And such, that would be incremented by the youth name as Donovan revealing the name of such as Adaptive Empathy. 

You see as Jacob and Jet eyes scraped ever individual detail they could from the spectacle, withing only a second the boy had released the object from his grip and his hand had once again returned to his original hue, the flow of blood returning and allowing the flush to become visible again. This boy was as if it searched a missing piece, a boy which was incomplete. Jet perhaps thought this more philosophically, it was as the tale told of the old Greeks, when the God's separated man and woman into pieces of two. When they were placed in a world where the search of an large source to find that which could complete the puzzle that was the broken man. And perhaps it was similar to this, Jacob however went more direct, he thought much like Jet, but the structure was different. The body or Quirk would need to replenish a missing genome with another, and for that it could merely adapt to the circumstance of his surroundings, allow a mutation to occur and makeshift such qualities as a member of his biological makeup. Regardless the ability was impressive. And yet the question rose, what were their quirks. Jet turned to look at Jacob, eyes for a moment locking as if speaking in silence. Jacob shrugged, the message was clear. Jet wanted to go first, and uncaring of the order, Jacob allowed it. It was already an establish rule among the two. Jacob's compliance would result in much of Jet's own sly cockiness, such as was brought more through Jacob unwillingness to see what type of problem could arise from such and also a lack of general interest in the order. 

"It's truly hard to say." Spoke Jet as he closed the gap. "But perhaps you would allow me to utilize you as a subject? Would you kindly demonstrate to me again..." Jet's hand met the Donova's shoulder. "That small glimmer you had in your eyes?" Eyes locked, and soon a force had overcome the youth known as Donovan. Legs began to tremble upon a strange force that began to weigh on him like if he was dragging boulders to with his feet. The power of True Conqueror began to surface, engulf the boy in it coils. True Conqueror is imposing one's will upon others, Jet's overall cockiness and sly behavior gave an advantage as he already though highly of himself, but since the moment they began to speak, the weakness of the heart on Donova's favor was begging to glimmer in their periphery. Jacob too could see it, but at this juncture he was more in awe than before eyes widen in wonderment, no in surprise or perhaps even in fear. The similarity had approach him with dagger at hand and impaled his sense of understanding. Donovan showed disregard, a trait which is considered weakness among the heart, when an obvious qualm against Jet's behavior, he remained silent, that fissure was dim, but unavoidable. Ever since Jet had metastasized this ability at the age of  four, he had abused it extensively against all. The power of admiration, of ambition had begun to impale his target. It was weak, however, this was not it's ultimate potential and neither was he about to disclose it, Jet followed merely by allowing himself to absorb every defining feature in his new 'friends' face. Eyes of emerald jade... emerald...

"Emerald, yeah that will be your nickname." The second, was that slight hesitant thought. It was quick, surely, but truly powerful. A power that came surely from the heart. A source of extreme emotion, perhaps a girl or a loved one. But this reaction, this force. The heart quiver in a weakness, this was what true conqueror would allow if the user had awareness of such weakness. The boy whom unknowingly of the other held the same quirk had to understand this concept. Insight was everything, and much could be said through the small crack hid withing conversation. Words were easy to forge, but a mien did not fool anyone. Expression spoke as a natural reaction to emotion and those indicators needed to be studied, and exploited. Something Jet was extremely prominent at. Upon that, he rose his second hand. pressed index and thumb together as energy began to power through his flesh, a kinetic force powered with his system. Jacob knew this too, the field was being tampered the nature source, the cosmos was concentrating a single point. It was obvious to him now, he rushed to the two and grasped Jet's arm and lifted it up his head, turning it behind his back and pulling. Pain began to built on his muscle as the tissue was stretching beyond comfort point. Shoving him away, Jet stumbled a few steps back and adjusted his glasses, smile unchanging. 

Jacob stare differed however, the usual bored complexion erased itself and was replaced with anger. Confusion also meshed on all forms on his being. He owned true conqueror as well... Was this... Was this even possible? Turning to the young man, he helped him stand on his feet. And looked towards Jet again. 

"That wasn't necessary."

"Oh, but it was. The best method of explanation is through explicit demonstration." 

"You're suppose to be training to be a hero." 

"And?" 

"Jet." 

The firmness which grew from the tone brought an interesting shiver down Jet's spine one that allured him to continue with such. But perhaps for the moment... He would be submissive.  

"Are you okay?" 

"It's a nice weather we're having though, right?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Victor
The Beach(cleaned)
@Karma15 

The beach had been cleaned and students began dissipating in various directions. Victor got some shoves of encouragement and thumbs up for his troubles, a some offers to hang out someday, and a whole bunch of girls's phone numbers. Looking around, he managed to see Roman holding his music player also getting some attention, hi-fives and such, but he seemed a bit overwhelmed. In a pinch, he walked up to him and threw his arm over his shoulders. "Hey, we'd love to stay and chat, but we should get going before the food runs out at the cafeteria, know what I mean?" Victor said. The group of upperclassmen nodded and gave a few last fist bumps and hugs before themselves getting on their way. With them gone, Victor removed his arm from Roman shoulders. "So, was that girl really your girlfriend?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor
> The Beach(cleaned)
> @Karma15
> 
> The beach had been cleaned and students began dissipating in various directions. Victor got some shoves of encouragement and thumbs up for his troubles, a some offers to hang out someday, and a whole bunch of girls's phone numbers. Looking around, he managed to see Roman holding his music player also getting some attention, hi-fives and such, but he seemed a bit overwhelmed. In a pinch, he walked up to him and threw his arm over his shoulders. "Hey, we'd love to stay and chat, but we should get going before the food runs out at the cafeteria, know what I mean?" Victor said. The group of upperclassmen nodded and gave a few last fist bumps and hugs before themselves getting on their way. With them gone, Victor removed his arm from Roman shoulders. "So, was that girl really your girlfriend?"


Suddenly Mel walks up
"Girlfriend? It's only the first day and you guys are dating people?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2016)

The Hope of the Future|| Morning
Outside of the Coliseum 
Interaction: Mimi​
_This girl was amazing!_​

Zia was in love and it was only for a few second, but she couldn’t help but feel her heart beat out of her chest when she grabbed her hand. This was so pure! This was friendship on the first day! The gods had blessed her! She had to make sure she prayed to them for the luck that they bestowed on her! The bright summer sun and the beautiful scenery was enough to brighten her heart. Though as soon as Mimi asked a question, Zia was eager to chime in.

“It depends on the shifter, those with specific animal shifts or animal shifts in general, it doesn’t hurt but, it’s kinda like stretching.”  Zia waved place her hand into the sky, “Like you know in yoga where you have to do all those weird stretches and stuff, it kind of feels like that for most shifters, so it’s imperative to you know loosen your body up a bit before transforming. Though for others, more…unnatural types.”

Zia looked around as she thought about how shifting worked for her, “It’s kind of scary, because it doesn’t feel like anything. It just one moment you are feeling your arms and legs, and next thing you know you are big as a house. Though that is a discussion for another time!”

It wasn’t like she didn’t like talking about her quirk and it wasn’t like its hard or anything, but it was like vomiting. Vomiting isn’t hard, the body just does it, and it doesn’t really hurt unless the person is choking. Though it just discomforting if Zia could put it in lighter term, almost if you asked some about their depression, they are more than happy to tell you the ins and out, but it kind of like a bitter taste in their mouth, because they have depression.

“Mm, I will~ Thanks for being patient with me.” Zia smiled, ah a slight weight off her shoulders was lifted, if she can make one friend that comfortable with her being a shifter, then everything in life is okay. “Just knowing I breathe the same air as the headmistress is enough!”

“Mmm really? My mom dropped me too and from school every day, I wish Georgia was more of a place of convenience, but meh.” Zia shrugged her shoulders, time really did seem to fly by, maybe it was because she was having so much fun or it was a huge chance that since Mimi didn’t know how to work her school app it was a lot of teaching going on by time they reach the library. Looking at the place Zia couldn’t believe the grandness of the place. Though that was unbelievable in itself. Grand Heroes was a huge place, number one in the country, ranked third overall in the world, it had to be grand.

“Its’s still a shame that we can’t go in yet,” Zia sighed before looking at Mimi, “I’m sorry we had to walk all this way for nothing, you seemed really excited, maybe next time we can meet up and go together.”

“Though for right now….”​
“The beach is calling us! The nature trail! The stone cobbled path way! Nature! Nature! Nature!” Zia cheered, “Oh by the way, I was wondering, all this talk about my quirk, what about yours, you know the deal I show mines you show yours type of thing~”


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 5, 2016)

​



Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor
> The Beach(cleaned)
> @Karma15
> 
> With them gone, Victor removed his arm from Roman shoulders. "So, was that girl really your girlfriend?"



"Yes she was" Freya once again interjected between the two of them and made sure she saw the flustered expression on Roman's face.

"No she isn't" Roman snarled, playfully yet sternly pushing Freya away. Despite his frustration he was genuinely happy to see her again, a friendly face he once thought to be forgotten. She was a remnant of his past and reminded him of he was before moving to San Diego. 

 Freya began to pout playfully at Roman's little rejection. Her skill at pushing his buttons was almost supernatural and was a token of just how strong their bond truly was.

"Unfortunately for Roman here I'm not his girlfriend. Although he wishes I was" Freya shot Roman a fierce glare. the wildness in her eyes showing and her whiskers becoming more prominent.

"Don't you" She took it a step further and rested her palm on his bare chest. Even with his caramel skin she could see that he was blushing, and it took an immense amount of effort to hold back the laughter.

   She turned her attention to what seemed to be a friend of Roman's. The wild girl approached Victor, taking notice at the size difference between them. He was almost a head taller yet the pressure she exuded made him appear smaller than he really was. She then slightly lunged at him, sniffing him, sizing him up. 

  "The names Freya Johanson" She put her hand out for him shake.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Victor Ricter!" He said shaking her hand enthusiastically. "You have fun eyebrows! I really thought you were his girlfriend for a second!"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Suddenly Mel walks up
> "Girlfriend? It's only the first day and you guys are dating people?"



"Mel!" Victor said turning towards her. "No we aren't, they're just friends apparently and I'm still single. She's Freya, and she has the coolest brows  ever!" He said pointing her.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2016)

The Beach​
Charlie had sat down and calmly clothed himself. He seemed very much calm and collected. He watched as everyone there appeared to ignore him… The school doctor had shown up once again to ruin his plans however, as he was forced to aid in cleaning up the beach… This… This was not going to be a very good day. Though, with all the beach cleaned and all the people leaving… Once more, he was ignored… Once more, he saw the man who chose to ignore him… Getting phone numbers…


“Alright...” Charlie brushed the sand off of his clothes and walked towards the doctor. “Hey. I’m going back.” Kyle blinked a bit, this seemed a bit… odd for the young boy. “Ah… Well good.” He smiled as Charlie walked off. “Wellp… Looks like I did a good job.” Kyle light up another cig, taking a big puff.


----------



## Hero (Jul 5, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
_Here & Now_
_Part 4_
________________________













"_Loners live among the mob, so the mob mistakes them for their own, presuming and assuming.
When the mob gets too close, the truth is revealed._"
_________________________​
“Good afternoon, Miss Eagle.” the ginger greets cordially. “My name is William Westley.” He gives an amicable smile. “It’s a pleasure to finally meet you.”

Colette continued her approach Westley and stopped when her bosom pressed slightly up against his body. It was like Westley made a move in chess and just as he took his finger off the piece, he saw the mistake he made. The emotion Colette was sensing, the one she sensed as soon as she made her presence known, was panic. The gingersnap simply didn't yet know the scale of disaster he'd left himself  open to. However, the feeling in the pit of Westley's stomach, the type of feeling when you're swimming and you want to put your feet down on something solid, but the water's deeper than you think and there's nothing there, had started to subside, although very slowly.

"You shouldn't panic so much," Colette said plainly. "You'll never be a good liar if you panic. Now, who is this imaginary friend of yours?"

@Island

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2016)

*Name: Maxwell Chase
Location: Nursery
Alone*

Ouch!!
The groans where audible out of the room. Inside two people were talking, a member of the school staff, the one who found him earlier and basically the culprit for his ninja plan to immediately fail, and he, Maxwell Chase. The man was tending to the wounds of the  newly accepted freshman from Grand Heroics High. Apparently the nurse was nowhere to be found and his wounds weren´t so bad they would really need of serious treatment.

"Shouldn´t you stop complaining? You reap what you sow."

"Oh c´mmon teach. I already said I´m sorry, and chaining me isn´t a little too much?!"

Around him the thick chains impeding his movements as if he were a mad man. Of course it seemed like a complete exaggeration to do do such a thing to a boy but if you knew the circumstances of what brought this blue-haired kid to his current situation, some people may actually agree with the method used. "Too much you say?! Funny coming from the kid who tried to infiltrate the school like some sort of criminal. Even your looks were those of a criminal." Indeed he _looked _like a criminal but not anymore, after catching him the man forced the boy to change into an actual school uniform so he would look like a decent person, or at least a student. "Of course not!? That was my awesome provisional hero costume."

"Really now, a blue jersey and a red ribbon tied like a mask?"

"Okay, okay, don´t look too much like a hero but ya already saw the proof I am a student, right?"

"Indeed, but not before you ran away from me, melted who knows how a wall from the school to enter, sexually harassed two female upperclassmen and started a brawl with a group of second years. Oh, and should I remind you of the dropkick you landed on my face?"

"Oh stap, ya´ll make me blush"

"I wasn´t praising you."

Yes, in nothing but a matter of half an hour Maxwell Chase had already caused ruckus in his new school. Back when he was in Australia things weren´t that different, a boy with no ill intent yet with overflowing curiosity and extra energy what some times isn´t really good. Max is someone who lets his desires and instincts direct him, his daily life is full of adventures originated from his simple desires. The fact that he doesn´t acknowledge the existence of social rules that enter in conflict with his wishes may result a problem but that was one of the reasons he was there so he would be guided through the right path.

Basically the story went like this: as soon as he wa sfound out, he ran away as fast as he could and then by using his quirk he made an entrance. After that he ran straight into a zone where a bunch of second years were, as an expert skirt chaser (literally) he was, he saw two attractive girls and couldn´t resist lifting their skirts. This caused some of the male students to punch him but for him it was not different from a game so he retaliated and suddenly the little fight had spread to the whole zone mainly due to him falling on someone else and causing misunderstandings.

"You should be glad the headmistress is too busy to deal with you, but other teachers may actually handle you."


----------



## Bringer (Jul 5, 2016)

*Rae Hart*

"We're going to be late." The brown-haired girl has a palm pressed against her cheek as she looks outside of the window. _Fucking traffic. _Rae tries to keep her composure. "We should have left earlier, dad."

"You're the one who spent ages in the shower." The father retorts.

She glances at her father. "That was you."

"Huh... oh right." That was him. "Well, can't a father be extra hygienic on his daughters big day?" The car slowly begins to move forward as it seemed like traffic was finally getting a move on.

"This day isn't a big deal." 

"Well of course it is!" He says, turning to look at his daughter.

"Dad, keep your eyes on the road." The young heroine says without even turning her head. 

"Oh, right." He does so. "Of course today is a big deal!" The man goes back to where he left off. "In fact, maybe you should've spent more time getting ready. Why didn't you wear the new dress I bought you for your first day?"

"I'm not wearing a stupid dress." The girl begins shaking her right leg. She just wished she could get to the school so she wouldn't have to endure this any longer. 

"What!? Dresses aren't stupid. Your mother loved wearing dresses!" 

"Just because she birthed me doesn't mean I have to like the things she likes, dad." 

"Hmm..." The man has no response to that, and doesn't say anything.

_Finally. _Her right leg stops shaking. _Some peac-_

"I know, how about some music!" The man fumbles with the radio... and a song comes on. "Panda."

_No..._

"Panda."

_No!_

"Panda, panda, panda, panda."
 
_... _Red aura begins to emit from Rae's body.

"I got broads in Atlanta
Twistin' dope, lean, and the Fanta
Credit cards and the scammers
Hittin' off licks in the bando
Black X6, Phant-."

---
The car stops near the school's vicinity. No student could be dropped off closer than this. This was usually where reporters would wait around to see if they can catch a glimpse, and if their lucky, an interview with their favorite heroes that work on the school. Since Rae arrived late, there wasn't as many as reporters here as there would be about roughly an hour ago, however that didn't stop any straggler reporters hoping to get lucky.

"You didn't have to put your glowy red thing over my mouth!" Her father says.

"Call it a construct dad." She preferred the sound of putting a construct over his mouth instead of... glowy red thing. "And you didn't really leave me a choice." 

"Hmpf..." He pouts. 

"Well, see you later dad. Love you." She opens the door, but to her surprise... her father opens his door too! "D-Dad what are y-"

It was too late. She was outside, the reporters would hear her... she was powerless. Rae couldn't yell at her dad for him to get inside the car without looking like a brat. _He's doing this on purpose._

The remaining reporters recognize the family of the deceased hero, Carey Hart, and come flocking towards them. America's Sweetheart is starting her first day at Grand Heroics High. The rapid fire questions start, and Rae... smiles. 

"Now, now." Rae's fathers voice booms, and his facial expression becomes more stern. "My daughter has no time for questions, she's already late as it is." Some of the reporters seem disappointed, while others completely ignore him and continue their questions as they shove their cameras and microphones closer. 

_He's... helping me? No, that can't be all... what is he planning. _Rae sheepishly rubs the back of her head. "I-I'm very sorry, but my father is right. I'm very late." _Fucking gnats buzzing around me... get the hell away!
_
Rae's father bends down to Rae's level. "You go along now, Rae." He then kisses her on the forehead. "Have fun, and don't get into trouble." He then... turns his face to expose his right cheek. This was his plot all along! There's a smirk on her fathers face. 

"Don't worry, dad. I won't!" She kisses him on the cheek, and gives him a hug. "Bye! I love you!" She then turns to the reporters. "I'm sorry I couldn't answer any of your questions." With that being said, the girl runs off towards the gate; the gate that no one other than a student or a worker could pass. Once the gate opens for her, and she walks through... the reporters couldn't bother her anymore. _Putting me on the spot like that... he should've stayed in the fucking car. I'll fucking kill him. _Red begins to seep from her body momentarily, before fading away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Mel!" Victor said turning towards her. "No we aren't, they're just friends apparently and I'm still single. She's Freya, and she has the coolest brows  ever!" He said pointing her.


"I'm surprised you can only look at her eyebrows."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm surprised you can only look at her eyebrows."


Victor gave her a confused look. "What do you mean?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor gave her a confused look. "What do you mean?"


Mel makes round gestures with her hands
"Huge Oppai."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel makes round gestures with her hands
> "Huge Oppai."


Victor tilted his head. "Op...pie? What's that? And is it really okay to talk like that? She is standing right here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Victor tilted his head. "Op...pie? What's that? And is it really okay to talk like that? She is standing right here."


"Why don't you ask she is standing right there."
Mel was a woman, she could get away with talking about it after all. It's a secret written code.


----------



## Island (Jul 5, 2016)

*WILLIAM WESTLEY*
Auditorium

---​_I need to stay calm._ Westley says as the young woman presses against him. “You must be confused, Miss Eagle.” He tilts his head in bewilderment. “I don’t have an imaginary friend.”

“Watson is my intelligent personal assistant.” He gives an honest answer. “My parents own a technology company, you see, and Watson is the latest iteration of one of our products.” His favorite subject. Himself. “Westley Innovations. I’m sure you’ve heard of it.” Though, for his own sake, he might want to avoid that subject for awhile.

The longer he spoke, the more opportunities she had to catch him in lies.

“He responds to my instruction.” The young man goes on. “It’s not unlike the assistant that you have programmed into your smartphone.” Conceptually, yes, but, practically, Watson was much more than that.

He smirks wryly. “Enough about me.” Again, the less he talked, the better. “What brings you so close to perfection?” Westley was talking about himself, of course. _I didn't expect to be so... up close and personal so soon._

Nothing could calm the young man more than his own ego.

@Hero


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 5, 2016)

Freya was amused by this Victor, whose countenance and gestures were contrary to what his appearance suggested. He had the looks of Thor yet the mannerism of Loki. Quite interesting he was, and she would have to remember to keep an eye on him. He was the perfect person to help Roman out of his shell, and maybe push him away from that obsessed vendetta of his.

"You're a strange one you know. Most people would comment on my breasts rather than these eyebrows" She said shooting Victor a glare. Freya bore the boy no ill will but she knew the fierceness in her eyes could be quite intimidating and as a result took pleasure in using to tease others. For she too had a little bit of Loki in her.

"Normally their remarks would range from. Are those whiskers real? Where did you get that scar from? And finally, is that a real tattoo?" She concluded, pointing at the birthmark on her shoulder.

On her rather defined shoulder laid a birthmark which as a result of its appearance, came off as a tattoo of a wolf.​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Freya was amused by this Victor, whose countenance and gestures were contrary to what his appearance suggested. He had the looks of Thor yet the mannerism of Loki. Quite interesting he was, and she would have to remember to keep an eye on him. He was the perfect person to help Roman out of his shell, and maybe push him away from that obsessed vendetta of his.
> 
> "You're a strange one you know. Most people would comment on my breasts rather than these eyebrows" She said shooting Victor a glare. Freya bore the boy no ill will but she knew the fierceness in her eyes could be quite intimidating and as a result took pleasure in using to tease others. For she too had a little bit of Loki in her.
> 
> ...


"Honestly I just want to know Freya's workout schedules and diet, not many people here bother getting in that kind of shape."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Freya was amused by this Victor, whose countenance and gestures were contrary to what his appearance suggested. He had the looks of Thor yet the mannerism of Loki. Quite interesting he was, and she would have to remember to keep an eye on him. He was the perfect person to help Roman out of his shell, and maybe push him away from that obsessed vendetta of his.
> 
> "You're a strange one you know. Most people would comment on my breasts rather than these eyebrows" She said shooting Victor a glare. Freya bore the boy no ill will but she knew the fierceness in her eyes could be quite intimidating and as a result took pleasure in using to tease others. For she too had a little bit of Loki in her.
> 
> ...



"Well, everyone here is super interesting, so I just assumed those things were real. Plus, it's not my business where you got that scar, doesn't interest me that much either." He said honestly as he scratched his chest hair a bit. "But I've never seen eyebrows so cool before! That's some neat stuff!" He smiled not unlike a child.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Honestly I just want to know Freya's workout schedules and diet, not many people here bother getting in that kind of shape."




​
 "Trust me hun this wasn't by choice. " Freya wasn't one of those conventional Beverly hills white girls but even she had to admit that if it were up to here she would have spent her life at home watching Netflix.

"My foster dad was a war veteran who had his own idea of what extra curricular activities were"
​


----------



## Hero (Jul 5, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
_Here & Now_
_Part 5_
________________________













"_Loners live among the mob, so the mob mistakes them for their own, presuming and assuming.
When the mob gets too close, the truth is revealed._"
_________________________​
“You must be confused, Miss Eagle.” Westley tilts his head in bewilderment. “I don’t have an imaginary friend. Watson is my intelligent personal assistant. My parents own a technology company, you see, and Watson is the latest iteration of one of our products. Westley Innovations. I’m sure you’ve heard of it. He responds to my instruction. It’s not unlike the assistant that you have programmed into your smartphone. Enough about me. What brings you so close to perfection?”

"Westley Innovations...I've actually never heard of it. Has it gone bankrupt?" Colette asked honestly. There was something different about Westley, and Colette didn’t have to think hard to see it. And it wasn't the fact he was much calmer. "Admiration is our feeling of delight that another person resembles us. You don't find me perfect, you find yourself perfect. When you are ready to stop thinking about yourself, I can talk. But judging by the extreme strength of your self-admiration, this will be hard. You are not curious except about yourself."

@Island


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 5, 2016)

Michael's outburst was not well received by the other students. Several of them made snide comments at him while others tried to get up and attack him. The red haired woman grabbed his shoulder, fuming at his remark. "A sharp tongue. That'll definitely get you into trouble." Michael turned around and grabbed her hand, his face more stern than before. "I'm sorry, is that a threat?"

She let go of his arm and walked to her group. "Just an observation. Now, if you prostrate yourself to us and admit your style's inferiority, we may consider letting you join as an initiate. Working underneath the other students, of course." Michael scoffed at the idea. "Actually, I have a better idea. How's about I show you what !y fighting style is all about? A one on one fight with a student of your choice. I lose qnd I do whatever crap you said I had to do. I win and you have to admit your dojo got beat by an 'inferior' fighting style.” A pale skinned student said "Very well then. I'll set up another bout."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Training Facility #5

Michael spent the time before his fight normally without much preparation. He spent about fifteen minutes beforehand making his costume presentable.

Michael sat through Zozora's match. He definitely didn't approve of the cheap tactics, but was relieved when he saw her opponent fold like that. He had put on his costume. It was a dark red body suit with specialized metallic boots and gauntlets as well as black strips that travel down his limbs and body. On his head was a mask and headpiece similar to his father. His opponent was known as "Master Toad" and had the looks to match. His skin was rough like gravel and was colored dark green-brown with a long tongue and strangely shaped eyes. His hind legs were slightly longer than normal and were shaped in a way that promoted jumping power. He dressed in a large and baggy suit. It's colors matched his skin and was covered with warts and small holes in the warts. He lugged around a thick studded staff wielded like a club as they both stepped into the ring.

"Are both contestants ready?"  Ms. Mayes said. Michael nodded and activated his Quirk. His body's temperature quickly increased. The stripes on his suit began to light up as a dark red. His opponent's vocal sac had grown, and he nodded as well as lifted his weapon.

"Begin!" Michael ran towards Master Toad as he readied up a swing. He dodged underneath the club and delivered a jab to the stomach. Master Toad bellowed and moved back from the blow, his warts spewing out air. As Michael breathed in, however, he realized the horrid stench emanating from the club-wielding Toad. It burned his nose and stung his eyes just by being too close to him. "Heh. Seems like you're picking up on my scent." Master Toad rushed Michael as he rubbed tears out of his eyes. By the time he saw the attack, all he could do is back away and block. The blow barely connected and knocked Michael's arms away, leaving him defenseless. Master Toad took this opening and and shot out his tongue. "Tongue Dart!" The tongue hit Michael dead center in the stomach. "Ha! Did you really think you'd be able to beat us? The wicked are always beaten by the righteous!" The toad followed up with a punch to the face, bloodying Michael's nose and pushing him down. "Don't worry, I'm not a monster. If you give up now, I won't have to beat you down any further. How's about you stop before you get seriously hurt?"

Michael quickly bounced up as if nothing happened. "Gotta admit, that hurt. You can actually throw out a decent punch. However," he said as his body started to heat up even further. "You aren't beating me unless you have way more under your sleeves, cause I'm still warming up." Enraged, the Toad boy shouted "Let's see you say that when your on the floor in pain. Toad Shot!" The Toad spat out a glob of spit at Michael, who dodged it with ease. "Seems like you're getting serious. Might as well reciprocate." Michael stood in place as the Toad spat out more globs, hitting him in the chest and arms before hardening, "Ha, how do you like that?! What are you gonna do now?" Michael smiled. "Vulcan Surge."

Suddenly, Michael's body temperature skyrocketed. The ground underneath him started to smoke, and the water in the air started to create steam. His suit glowed red and the globs that covered him boiled away. His body was covered by a wave of steam that looked like it was eminating from his costume like some kind of aura. Along with said costume's glow, it looked as if his body was surrounded by a red aura. The sigh struck fear into his opponent, wth him seating profusely and nearly dropping his club.

"Y-you think that scares me?! I'll break you down with of without your fancy auras!" He yelled as he charged forwards while his body leaking out its horrifying stench and his club covered in poisonous spittle. Michael held his breath as he advanced as well, his steps leaving burn marks on the floor. As Master Toad swung for Michael's head, Michael himself countered with a powerful punch. "Heat Knuckle!" The club was incinerated on contact, charring the wood black and melting aluminum studs. Letting go of the club, Master Toad could not defend against a light jab to the stomach. Due to the heat, even brief contact left a shallow burn, causing the Master Toad to let put a blood curdling scream in pain. He jumped back and spat out more globs of spit, but they missed due to him still being in shock.

He then travelled to Master Toad, throwing a feint to the toad's right side to draw his guard. As the toad fell for it, Michael immediately switched to the left side and put his body's weight behind a powerful liver shot. Stunned, Master Toad dropped his weapon and lowered his guard enough for Michael to let out an uppercut to the jaw. Before Michael could clinch it with a punch to the face, he was stopped by Ms. Maye. "Enough," she said. "The winner is Red Vulcan." Michael breath softly as he bleeds the heat stored in him, letting our a giant plume of steam before bowing out and walking away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hollow (Jul 5, 2016)

_Mimi
Nature Path (Beach Direction) – Morning
W/ Zia
_

*A New Place To Call Home*
*Friends*​“I’m sorry we had to walk all this way for nothing, you seemed really excited, maybe next time we can meet up and go together.” Zia exclaimed as they headed towards the path that would take them to the beach. Even though she had been feeling a little disappointed at not being able to get a couple of books yet, the feeling immediately disappeared as she heard her friend’s reassurance.

“I would love that!” If there was anything better than a quiet couple of hours spent relaxing amongst books by yourself then it was definitely doing it with a friend instead.

“Though for right now….The beach is calling us! The nature trail! The stone cobbled path way! Nature! Nature! Nature!”

Mimi laughed and followed Zia’s cheerful lead into the enchanting path made of stones of all shapes and sizes. Although it could be called a path, it was quite wild with greens covering both sides of the road, crickets singing a summer background song behind the vegetation. There was probably a more official way to follow to the beach, perhaps easier to walk on too, but what is life without a little adventure? The sight of the girls happily making their way through the natural track, sometimes playfully hopping from stone to stone, was almost magical.

“Oh by the way, I was wondering, all this talk about my quirk, what about yours, you know the deal I show mines you show yours type of thing~”

“Hmm?” Mimi looked up, momentarily surprised. Lost in the feeling of Summer, she had almost forgotten about that point of their conversation. Zia had promptly answered her question but the conversation had flown to other topics afterwards so it wasn’t a question Mimi was expecting. Rather than simply explaining it in words, the blonde touched one of her bracelets on her left wrist, a light blue one made of apatite, and used her fingers to guide material into the palm of her hand, where she quickly molded it into a flower. Looking up at Zia, she showed her the result of her work with a small blush. “My quirk allows me to manipulate various kinds of crystals and mineral substances, although there’s a limit to how many and which kind I can work with at the moment.”

“Using the Moh’s Scale of Hardness as a reference, I can work with minerals up to level 5. Apatite, the one I showed you just now, is at this level…It’s a lot like play doh. The lower levels are like a very soft dough that will completely melt away between my fingers if I’m not careful while shaping it, the higher ones are so hard they will barely even budge no matter how much strength I put into it-“

As if she suddenly found herself, Mimi looked up with wide eyes, blushing with embarrassment. Molding the apatite back into a bracelet, tight around her arm, she apologized. “Sorry, I just went on and on about it!”

Having lost herself in her explanation, Mimi hadn’t noticed when their feet had began to thread through equal parts stone and sand. But now she could already hear the distant sound of waves crashing against the shore and the seagulls’ loud calls. The soft breeze, blowing against the girls, let them have a premature sample of the sea’s salty scent. Excited, Mimi exchanged a laugh with Zia as they both took off running, laughing and yelping at the same time when they took off their shoes to let their feet touch the scalding sun.

“Look over there,” Mimosa called, shading her eyes with one of her hands as she looked at the distance, where a large number of students seemed to be moving around a lot. It was a bit hard to tell but the motions were enough for her to guess what was going on. “Are they cleaning the beach? I almost can’t believe my eyes! Such kind, hard working and responsible people, to spend a practically free day, before classes begin, tidying up the beach so it’ll be free of garbage…”

“It’s so inspiring! Makes you want to work even harder!”


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 5, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> ​
> "Trust me hun this wasn't by choice. " Freya wasn't one of those conventional Beverly hills white girls but even she had to admit that if it were up to here she would have spent her life at home watching Netflix.
> 
> "My foster dad was a war veteran who had his own idea of what extra curricular activities were"
> ​



"He must have trained you to your bone, but at least you got really strong out of it!" Victor stated. "With muscles like those, you could definitely be a hero, I can only imagine how cool your quirk is."


----------



## Island (Jul 5, 2016)

*WILLIAM WESTLEY*
Auditorium

---​The young man’s eyes narrow. _She’s doing this on purpose, isn’t she?_ There was no way that she couldn’t know about his parents’ company! _No, she was sheltered or something, wasn’t she?_ He recalls reading something to that effect in her biography. _So maybe she doesn't know?_

“For somebody who is incapable of human emotion, you sound…” Westley speaks slowly and deliberately. “Annoyed.” He makes it no secret that he looked into her beforehand.

He pauses.

“Am I annoying you, Miss Eagle?” He is about to apologize but remembers that she would just see through his insincerity. _You shouldn't be capable of that mental state._ Maybe his information was wrong. _Unless you're just acting._

@Hero


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> ​
> "Trust me hun this wasn't by choice. " Freya wasn't one of those conventional Beverly hills white girls but even she had to admit that if it were up to here she would have spent her life at home watching Netflix.
> 
> "My foster dad was a war veteran who had his own idea of what extra curricular activities were"
> ​


The only thing that brought to Mel was a smile, it sounded like a challenge to her.
"Sounds fun, did he drill you that hard?"
That sounded rather indecent in after thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2016)

Daniel / Outside cafeteria

Meanwhile blissfully unaware of the impromptu party that started, and ended, without his knowledge Daniel had finished his meal and was busily jotting notes jumping between several notebooks shuffled in front of him.  He was keenly aware that his life to date had left him with some serious blind-spots as far as heroes go.  He had never paid overly much attention to their work, it was just something that happened in the background and wasn't likely to affect him.

He could say with some certainty that had changed, whether it was going to be a good change had yet to be determined but one thing at a time.

In the first notebook he had a list of topics related to being a professional hero: legal issues, insurance, techniques for apprehending villains and the like.  Some had random notes and questions treed off of them, assumptions, clarifications, importance.  Eventually he'd redraft it in a better index-able fashion but this would work for now.  It would be easier if he had his class lists and syllabus first, he had gathered he'd get at least the former later today though it was almost mind boggling to not have a class syllabus so close to the start of classes.

Legal defenses and proper conduct would probably be done in class, he'd wait for an outline there and fill in as needed for what was missed.  Probably act things out in some sort of role-playing exercise, not exactly his idea of a good time but he wouldn't question the teachers on it.

Combat, that was a stickier area.  Clearly to fight villains one needed to know how to fight.  Daniel hadn't been in a fight since the 4th grade.  The school would have to do something there, some sort of bizarre gym class?  He idly wondered how one would go about setting up a class for people who certainly would have varied abilities.  For now he would have to see.  Maybe there would be a club or other students he could work with later to catch up, or maybe everyone was just as lost.  In the short term he wouldn't worry about it, it's not like he'd get thrown into an arena with killer robots on the first day.

The second notebook had a rough schedule drawn out on it.  Much of the day was simply blocked off "class" for now though an observer might note that he plotted out a good 20 hours of every day split between various activities.  The start and closing times of the cafeteria, curfew, and other such concerns were outlined in colored pencils with various notes scribbled about preferred timings for things.

The last notebook had some sketches that were clearly amateur costume designs.  The artistic talent was minimal though the skill at the anatomy was clear.  Several versions or iterations were drawn out, clearly revising as he worked.  The last design was somewhat reminiscent of a football uniform, pads across the chest and shoulders to reinforce but a large focus on flexibility and ease of movement.  Like all the notes there's scrawled text accompanying the pictures, in this case with eyeballed measurements and plans.

He looked up from his work and checked the time, it was later than he thought.  Perhaps he should put things away for now and see what everyone else had gotten up to?


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
_Here & Now_
_Part 6_
________________________













"_Loners live among the mob, so the mob mistakes them for their own, presuming and assuming.
When the mob gets too close, the truth is revealed._"
_________________________​
“For somebody who is incapable of human emotion, you sound…” Westley speaks slowly and deliberately. “Annoyed. Am I annoying you, Miss Eagle?”

"Misunderstanding. A "missed understanding" because of the human preference to assumption over clarification," Colette said dully before drawing a long pause. "I am not annoyed. I simply pointed out that we could not talk about me, when you were still consumed with yourself." Colette stayed pressed against Westley as she spoke. At any moment, it would be easy for Colette to take away the boy's freedom of choice, to manipulate him as though he were a puppet and not a person. However, she did not have the desire to. "Emotions don’t interfere in my life because I don't possess them. You have already demonstrated to me that you know this information. However, do take lightly what you hear about individuals. It isn't necessary to distort my words or lack of tone for your paltry little political agenda." Colette lectured languidly. "I have known you less than 4 minutes and based on my assessment of your character and emotional well-being, It is clear that you tend to trust soulless, carried information more than soulful human beings."

When Colette finished her speech, she stepped around Westley and continued to resume her role as an observer and roam the halls of GHH. She was free in her apathy, a true blue loner.

@Island


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The only thing that brought to Mel was a smile, it sounded like a challenge to her.
> "Sounds fun, did he drill you that hard?"
> That sounded rather indecent in after thought.



   Fun. Freya never thought of her conditioning as fun and it was common for outsiders to associate it with something as simple as going to the gym. What she went through wasn't meant to be exciting, it was a matter of life or death. Her training was not a means burning calories in order to build the ideal summer body. She, along Roman went through hell in order to become the people they were today. 

 For Freya it was a matter of learning control, both physical and emotion. She didn't ask to be born with a quirk as dangerous as hers but knew that if she failed to gain control she could kill someone, or herself.

" Haha, I wouldn't call it fun but I'd take it over a period in my 8th grade history class any day" Freya sensed that the girl seemed interested in her ordeals. Was she masochist? Did she eagerly seek out pain? Why would any sane person want this? 

    She looked over to Roman, who in his typical fashion had sneaked away from the crowd.

"Excuse me you too. I gotta catch up with an old friend"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2016)

Kyle rubbed the bridge of his nose. “Man… Kids these days are really full of themselves aren’t they?” He let out a soft sigh, the place had been cleaned up, so he didn’t really have to worry about them much anymore.


“It’s so inspiring! Makes you want to work even harder!”


“Ah… Sorry to ruin your illusions young madam.” Kyle looked down at the young freshman. “These guys here decided to have a beach party… Unfortunately, you can’t do that during orientation day. We have a reputation to uphold. So I told them to clean up the trash… But keep it a secret from the principle ok?” He smiles, winking at her and holding a finger to his lip.

@Hollow


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Fun. Freya never thought of her conditioning as fun and it was common for outsiders to associate it with something as simple as going to the gym. What she went through wasn't meant to be exciting, it was a matter of life or death. Her training was not a means burning calories in order to build the ideal summer body. She, along Roman went through hell in order to become the people they were today.
> 
> For Freya it was a matter of learning control, both physical and emotion. She didn't ask to be born with a quirk as dangerous as hers but knew that if she failed to gain control she could kill someone, or herself.
> 
> ...


"Oh? She's running away? How odd..."
Suddenly an overpowering growl erupts from Mel, she checks her phone
"It's a bit past lunchtime now guys, I think I'll be off as well."


----------



## Island (Jul 6, 2016)

*WILLIAM WESTLEY*
Auditorium










​_That could have gone better._ Westley reflects. _It could have gone a whole lot worse too. _She didn’t seem particularly interested in him, something he found strange, not just because of how devilishly handsome he was, but because she caught him talking to his assistant about her. _What’s her game?_ Even after he made it clear that he knew about her background, her powers, she made no attempt to find out why.

Part of him was relieved. _If she’s this detached, then she’s obviously not a threat. _The other part felt… apprehensive. _She has to be up to something. She has to be._

“Watson.” The young man commands. “Remind me to ask Miss Eagle out for coffee the next time I see her.” What else was a rich teenager with too much time on his hands supposed to do?

Westley didn’t have any particular feelings for Colette, it was, again, something to do. That was, after all, the whole reason he came here. He wasn't here to play with kittens. He was here to wrestle with lions, or, in this case, a lioness. _Plus, I want to figure out what she's up to. She knows that I researched her. She wants to know why. She has to._

_Enough of this._ He decides. “Watson.” Once more, he addresses his assistant. “When was my last communication with Miss Hart?” He first contacted Rae Hart a couple weeks under the banner of friendship.

“Last Thursday at 6:59 PM.” Watson answers.

_America’s Sweetheart. _Westley recalls. _If anyone is going to legitimize me as a superhero, it’s going to be the daughter of a world-renowned heroine._ Again, the more people who believed that he was a superhero, the truer it became, especially when those people were related to-

“Do you want me to send Miss Hart a message?” Watson interrupts.

Westley jumps. _That conversation with Miss Eagle put me on edge._ He hated to admit it, but that took a lot out of him. _It’s not every day I get up close and personal with somebody who can read me like a book, a good book, a classic, even, but I digress..._

The young man wipes his brow, breathing a mild sigh. _It's exhausting._ Nobody should be able to read somebody like that. Nobody. Yet, for some reason, this made Westley want to poke and prod Colette even more. Metaphorically speaking, of course.

“Yes, Watson, send her a message.” Again, he decides not to dwell on his interaction with Colette. “Ask her if she’s on campus and, if so, if she would like to meet.”

@BringerOfChaos @Hero

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> _Here & Now_
> _Part 6_
> ________________________
> ...


*After leaving the Beach @Hero *
The sounds of a growling stomach echo through each of the halls the sound seems to be closing in onto Colette.
A women in black approaches her rapidly at high speeds 
"Starving... Food... Where... Is the cafeteria?!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2016)

-The Nature Trail- 
​Takoda remembered the face of his father. He was a strong man… He always stood tall in everything he did. He was man any boy could be proud of to have as a father… So why was it Takoda was like this? Even his uncle was a great man, a powerful man, someone who came in to treat Takoda as his own while his mother grieved and his father was laid to rest. Justin Walker, Also known as Eclipse, A professional hero and the man who spent many years trying to raise young Takoda to stand tall.


---- Many Years Ago ---


A Man wearing a white jumpsuit, with a large black crescent moon on his chest stood before Takoda. “I’m… sorry.” He knelt down to place his hand on the young boy’s shoulder, slowing pulling back his mask. He was quite the handsome, tan skinned man. “Takoda… He… didn’t make it.” There was pain in the man’s eyes, a deep pain… But he could see there was more pain in the boys. “Listen your father-” Before he could finish, Takoda was gone, tears streaming down his face and his body moving faster than it ever had before.


“TAKODA!” A young woman screamed, stepping forward. “Stay back Bena.” The man let out a sigh, “I’ll go and get him… you rest.” The dark skinned woman collapsed to her knees, tears pouring down her face… It was hard, hard to accept that he was gone… hard to imagine what the future would hold for them now. “My brother had a way of calming you no matter the situation. I may not be him… But I promise, I will care for you and Takoda.”


This was the day, the day of his fathers death. A day that lived on his Takoda’s memories every night as he prayed for his father to watch over him. His uncle found him, out in the woods, cuddling a stray cat and crying. “Takoda… I know how you are feeling right now.” The boy didn’t respond, his eyes kept trained on the cat. “He was my brother you know.” Justin took a seat on the soft ground next to the boy.


“Can I tell you a story Takoda?” He boy nodded his head, between deep breathes and loud sobs. “When we were kids, I remember your father and I, we would sneak off the reservation and head out into the woods. You see, back then, your father had far more control over his quirk. So we’d often go out and practice, though, it was against the law you know.” He smiled a little, just the edge of his mouth curling as he remembered the old days.


“He’d turn into a bear and try to take me down. I remember on this one day… I blinded him using my quirk and he fell down a hill in his bear form.. I was so worried about him, Until I noticed that he had rolled into Miss Blacks back yard and landed right in the middle of her precious flower garden. Hahaha, She thought that your father was a wild bear and started freaking out. So she took out her hose and began to spray him with water shouting ‘GET OUT BEAR!!! GET OUT!! WE DON’T WANT YOU, HEAR!’” Justin cracked up a little as he spoke.


“He didn’t want to get caught of-course since it was illegal to use your quirks outside of school. So he gave Miss Black his best WAAAN! And tried to imitate a bears strut as it walks… But he only managed to slip on the wet dirt and feel butt first onto a garden gnome.” Justin’s laugh began to get a little louder and heftier. “I remember watching this all from the top of the hill. I couldn’t help but laugh and Miss Black heard me… She then realized that your father, was actually the bear… She took up a rake and started beating his backside and told our mother all about it.”



“Did… Did you guys get in trouble?” Takoda rubbed the tears from his eyes.

“Haha… We were grounded for three weeks and your father was forced to replant everything and even pay for a new garden gnome.” Takoda sniffled hard, trying to get the snot to stop running from his nose. 

“But… He’s gone now… He wont ever be coming back.” His uncle nodded

“That’s true. He won’t be coming back. But he’s not gone.” He smiled as he spoke, looking up to the forest canopy above. 

“But...” Takoda tried to interject.

“Takoda. Our family’s spirits rest above us. Always watching over our lives. They are with us every day, they live on in our hearts and minds, as well as the heavens above us. They are dead, but never gone and never forgotten.”


The young boy wiped away the snot from his nose utilizing his sleeve. “Are… Are you sure?” 

Justin nodded at the boy. “Of-course, I know for a fact that your father will be smiling down upon you every day. He will watch as you grow into a fine young man. He’ll be supporting you from the world beyond. As will my father, my fathers father and his father before him. Everyone in our family is looking down upon you and giving you their love and support. They are there for you every day, no matter how dark or dreary.”


The words calmed the boy’s mind and heart… the thought that his father was still there, somehow, looking down upon him… caring for him, raising him still… “It will be lonely without dad...” 

Justin nodded once more. “Yes, it will be. But I will be here for you, as will your mother.” His uncle placed his hand around Takoda’s shoulder, “Even the animals will be here for you, then one day, you will have a wife and a child of your own to raise.” 

“Do… Do you think so?” The child looked at his uncle with a ray of hope in his eyes.

“I know so Takoda.” Justin held his nephew close. “You will raise a fine child, you will be a fine man, and I will be here for you, every step of the way. I will guide you in place of your father.”



“Th...Thank you...” Takoda’s words began to break and crackle. 

“Hahaha… You can cry all you want… I can wash my uniform easily.”


----------



## Tenma (Jul 6, 2016)

*Childhood's End: A Savage Circle

Foyer with the 2 Js*​


Chronos said:


> Jay, Jet & Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_"But perhaps you would allow me to utilize you as a subject? Would you kindly demonstrate to me again..."_

Donovan tensed up as he listened to Jet. He had an ominous feeling. The boy's playful tones- playful, as though viewing him as some sort of toy- did not help. His thoughts processed quickly. This boy clearly intended to demonstrate his quirk on _him._ He knew nothing on what sort of quirk this Jet had, and certainly had no desire to become his guinea pig, but before he could interject- the same influence that prevented him from speaking his mind back when Jet insulted Jacob came to him. He kept silent, almost feeling compelled to let whatever awaited take place. Then, the boy put his hand on his shoulder. To an outsider this might resemble an innocent, encouraging gesture, but it made Donovan feel uncomfortable, and Donovan knew this was deliberate on his part.

All the while, alarm signals flared up all inside his head. For some reason, he felt genuinely _threatened _by this boy his age, of no better build than he was, and even presuming practiced in his quirk unlikely to be more trained than he was. 

But in his experience, it had not been the physical threats that had endangered Donovan. He knew that all too well. He remembered his middle school days. One ill-meaning prick in a group who felt they needed to take it out on the nerd, the goddamn teacher's pet (oh,_ how _he hated that title) and he would be defenseless. His mother's words about his worthlessness to come back to him, that fucking moment with the railing that emphasised his uselessness, his exclusion from anyone truly willing to stand up to him- and then he would be prey. He had vowed not let that happen the moment he stepped into high school. This would be a fresh start, a new beginning. He had the qualifications to enter the number 1 school- his grades were more than good enough, and his quirk mastery formidable for someone entirely self-trained. But he chose this place because it was far from his home in Texas, so there would be no chance of meeting anyone he had bad blood with-

Jet's expression did not change much. He was still smiling, his eyes still sparkling with malice, his pose still laid back . But his expression seemed to grow predatory, betraying a slight hint of satisfaction. 

_"The small glimmer you had in your eyes?"_

His eyes met this Jet fellow's. And then it happened. The memories that surfaced in his head suddenly went into overdrive, flooding his eyes with red- he wasn't sure if it was literal or not or just his mind in a frenzy. But what was it fighting against? Well, that was obvious. Even in this situation, Donovan's dominant processes were those of logic. He was under attack by this boy's quirk. Some sort of....mental assault, an attempt to gain sovereignty. But even with this knowledge he could not fight it. Donovan was not a weak-minded person (_well, you believe you aren't_) but for some reason he was unable to resist. After all, he had let this boy bully Jacob, let him go on and on without a word, why would he resist him now?

His legs began to buckle, as though insisting that he kneel. He gritted his teeth, sweat trickling down his brow. His head flooded with images of Jet- in a traditional dress telling him to redo his homework, in a rugged tanktop insisting that he keep out of the basketball field for not being 'cool' enough, in police khakis reprimanding him for not reporting to them about the Toucher earlier, in headmaster's garb appraising him as the top student of the cohort while he felt the audience's clear disdain pour upon his back as he faked a smile...


"Emerald, yeah that will be your nickname."

He wasn't sure if he nodded, or if it was just his shivering in an attempt to regain control. All he could see was bright red at this point, the veiny red of blood, of violence, the red of anger, of shame. He felt powerless, as powerless as he did in middle school. Had nothing changed? Was he still the same as he was before, at the mercy of those who enjoyed lording over the insecurities of others., only able to keep all that intelligence, cunning and ability to his head?

The field was beginning to clear out. There were still a decent number of students there, but many were heading towards the beach now, towards some source of excitement. Donovan barely registered it, though the lessening number of people provided himself some sense of relief- but only briefly, as he found himself slowly but surely losing himself, becoming little more than a haze of memories and unhappiness.

"That wasn't necessary."

It was the other boy, Jacob. His field of vision began to clear. He felt the weight on his shoulders begin to lessen, the violation that had so permeated his mind begin to recede.

The rest of it was a bit of a blur as he begun to recompose himself. He only caught bits of it- Jet justifying his actions as though Donovan had wanted it, Jacob appealing to whatever sense of morality he had, before managing to shut him up. He initially felt relief to having been rescued from his predicament, but that relief slowly faded into anger, at himself, at Jet and even at Jacob. Why was he angry at the other boy, the one who had protected him? Even as he tried to refocus his anger he got increasingly pissed at the way the snow-haired boy spoke. Calm as always, where someone like Victor or Zozo would have probably shoved their fist up Jet's chin. He spoke as though he understood what had happened, practically with a know-it-all attitude. Was this all some big joke? He was infuriated.

He rose back to his full height, attempting to conceal his anger and knowing he was failing. This was a blatant assault, a show of malice, that the raven-haired boy had done with casualness surpassing those of even the worst bullies from his middle-school days. Was he sit back and tolerate this? No, no matter this boy's intentions, he could not just sit back and let Jacob regain control of the situation for him. If he did, this would haunt him for the rest of his high school days. Some fresh start that would be.

He looked Jet right in the eye again, channeling his anger carefully. He had to let himself remain composed- he was sure an explosive reaction would only amuse the red-eyed youth, and while he was quite sure that he would win if it came to physical violence, it would probably end worse for him than it did Jet if it reached the teachers. He remained silent while looking at Jet fiercely, as though challenging him to use his quirk again. He knew he had no means of countering a quirk of this nature at this point, but he did so regardless. Then he spoke calmly, rationally, but making clear he did not like what had just transpired. He was confused as to how he should approach this, and was quite sure whatever came out of his mouth would come off clumsy, ridiculous, and perhaps even redundant, but it was better than remaining silent.

"So you have some sort of mind control quirk, huh? I did not give you permission to use it on me, so why did you?" Make it clear you have an understanding of the situation, that you aren't some lost soul in all this.

Jet turned back to him with a coy look, the smirk returning to his face. The same look that told Donovan he could read him like a book. He ignored it.

"It's an impressive quirk to be sure." He wasn't sure what he was saying at this point, whether it would succeed in getting to the bastard, but he just let it spill out. "I can't be the first person you have used it on in such a manner. What do you gain from this? Makes you feel good?"

The last bit came off a fair bit more venomous than it appeared in his head, but whatever. That assault was a clear show of malice on Jet's part and he was sure Jacob would understand his reaction. It may not have been the snappiest comeback, but he was not shoving a violation of this magnitude under the carpet. He was aware some boys have a venomous talent to deflect any comeback or any barb coming their way, and he had a feeling Jet was one of those kids, but he still had to stand for himself. After all, wasn't that what he had come here for? To prove himself?

Far away in the beach, fireworks launched into the air, illuminating the grassy foyer as they scattered to the sound of blaring music. Colorful light danced upon the 3 boys, painting Jet's red eyes black, and reflecting off Donovan's glasses, concealing the doubt and fear in them, but allowing the sweat upon his brow to become all the more prominent. And Jacob, his pale form seemingly illuminated by the falling lights, stood between them, as though understanding this was something Donovan had to resolve by himself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 6, 2016)

Well that was odd! Victor was somehow once again all by his lonesome. Odd, but kinda interesting.
"Now what to do, now?" His stomach growled. "Didn't Mel say something about food..."
--------------------
Meanwhile

"YOU TRASH!" The blonde haired boy screeched to the losers of their respective matches. "YOU LOST TO FIRST DAY FIRST DAY FRESHMEN. YOU'VE BEEN HERE FOR OVER A YEAR, WE ARE NOT LOSING AGAIN!" His long, golden hair shook as his forehead wrinkled with anger and disgust at the Pi 'Master' and Master Toad.

"B-B-B-But Burton!" Master Toad stuttered out. "The freshmen this year are crazy! They're much stronger than we were at their age." He rubbed the area where he was burned as he spoke.

"Toad, how much older are you than them?" Burton replied coldly, seemingly regaining his composition.

"One year"

"O-"He sighed in anger as he turned around and walked a ways, for a second looking back as if to continue speaking, but then once more turned around to walk further. Then suddenly he turned around, eyes ablaze, as he stomped back to his position. "YOU TRAAAAASH!" He shouted as Toad cringed in fear. "YOU AIN'T A HERO. LOSING TO A FRESHMAN IS NOT HEROIC!" He then turned towards the Pi Master. "Max, how many Ws are you holding?"

"W-well none but, that girl smashed my clones! I never saw moves like that before! I got overwhelmed!" Miramax tried to explain.

"Oh, you never saw moves like that?" Burton said, mocking surprise. "He never saw moves like that, he says, YOU CAN MAKE MULTIPLE VERSIONS OF YOURSELF. YOU GOT A QUIRK FOR NO REASON! TRASH ASS."  Miramax seemed to be on the brink of tears because of Burton's tirade. Suddenly a meek looking girl with glasses and a slouching posture walked up behind Burton. "IF WE KEEP COMING OFF AS WEAK, NO FRESHMEN WILL RESPECT US. AND THEN MORE OF THAT SKIRT FLIPPER WILL SHOW UP. SO LET SOMEONE HERE LOSE AGAIN." The girl tapped Burton on his upper back as that was as high as she could reach. He turned around and down, seemingly calmed by noticing who it was. "What is it babe?" He asked, flipping some of his hair out of his face.

"Well...you see," She started shyly, twitleding with her phone in her small hands. "There was these freshmen boys who s-started a party on the beach and a bunch of kids went, even some upperclassmen, I didn't go but..." She started showing him him pictures of one of the the supposed boys, swimming at the beach and then at the party dancing. "I got some pictures of the guy who was probably behind it." Burton's face turned from one of calm back into a flying fury with each picture that passed.


----------



## kluang (Jul 6, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> @kluang
> 
> "And next time, be more mindful of your surroundings." Slickback said as he removed his gel from the students. The nodded vigorously and quickly waddled away in shame. Seriously, the school year had barely begun and there's was already this much chaos going around. He had heard that Thomas had already expelled a student for misuse of their quirk. "There's always one." He mumbled as he fished a lollipop out of his pocket. "Maybe giving kids this much free reign so early is a mistake. Still, helps weed out some of flukes and troublemakers."
> 
> ...



"Both fights are over, Slick. Both Zozo and Michael wins. According to them, the Hero dojo members taunted them, goading them into a fight. I've asks several staff about them, and this group is known to skirt around the school laws and hides behind technicality. They have a dojo, a sports club and a video camera club with the same motto, Our Justice is Righteous.  And they have a bad rep for publically humiliating freshmen. Something called Rookie Crushing. You know what that is?"


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2016)

The Hope of the Future|| Morning
Outside of the Coliseum 
Interaction: Mimi

Mimi was a beautiful girl and in a way it reflected in her quirk. The ability to manipulate crystals, Zia could imagine it that her hero future would probably be set in a line of beauty. Little girls would imagine being her when they get older as she took out villains in style, maybe even some boys would poster her up on their wall hoping that one day they could breathe the same air as her. And maybe that is what made Zia a bit jealous, the headmistress was beautiful and so was she, but she smiled and almost laughed at herself. How low of a self-esteem she had to have about her own quirk to be jealous of someone that probably was born lucky.

“You have a beautiful quirk, I’m truthfully jealous~” Zia purred, “And the way you gush about it, its totes cute don’t change~”

Maybe by time she got to the beach she can dunk her head under the water and cool herself off, it was her first day, it’s time to look up on life! No matter what way she got into this school! She got in! She was lucky to make a friend on the first day and hang out a bit. No matter what, as long as she kept looking up then it was all that mattered in the end!

However, as soon as they got to the beach, her lips pressed so tightly together that she felt they were going to rip off.

Students were cleaning up the beach, trash was everywhere, and the nice serene nature she had come to expect was almost ruined. 

“The beach isn’t supposed to be dirty in the first place.” Zia felt herself say as she looked around, what about the other shifters, where they were supposed to go when this place looked like this! 

_“Assholes….”_​
Zia hissed as silently as possible as she made her way on to the beach. She took a deep breath as she tried to calm herself down. This was what she was looking forward to and it was already ruined thanks to some privilege quirk users that didn’t have to worry about their senses. Though in the end, it didn’t matter, she would have to use the nature trail if she wanted to get away any way. The beach is too public and she doubt her transformed self knew how to swim. 

Zia took a breath as she tried to calm herself down, everything was ok as long as she kept looking up. Zia took a deep breath and let the salty smell fill her nose. As she opened her eyes she turned her head to the nature trail and pointed.

“The trail is close to the beach, when you want, do you want to come up with me?” Zia asked as she looked at the overgrowth of trees blocking the sun rays on the path


----------



## Fedster (Jul 6, 2016)

Marie DuBois
Auditorium w/ Elendel Specter
Verse 1: Ode to battle
_____________________________________

Marie turned on her heels and dropped her jaw at the colossus of a student that was standing behind them. A Quirk, maybe? Or maybe someone who ate their vegetables as a kid. The options were numerous. *"You..."* The guy spoke in a deep, raspy voice. It was kind of unsettling to think that they were probably the same age.

"El..." Her whisper was pressing her friend into a battle stance, her own hand slowly reaching for her guitar. The only thing she could sense was someone's anxiousness, and that was definitively Elendel's. But where was the killing intent? *"YOU...!"* His voice got louder and more menacing. Marie was able to get a grip of her instrument. She took a deep breath. Seems like that detention theory was about to get test-drived. 

*"YOU...!"* He swung his arm forward, and instinctively Marie put her free arm before her for protection. One, two, three seconds passed, but nothing happened. *"You dropped this,"* The gigantic student showed a blue handkerchief. The girl blushed bashfully and took it, giving him an apologetic smile. "T-thanks..."

*"No prob-"* As he was shrugging the incident off, Marie's voice triggered something inside him. And this time, killing intent ensued. *"YOU KILLED MY BROTHER!"* Now, no handkerchief when he swung his arm. Marie fell to the ground as she dodged, dragging herself to get some distance. "El, help!"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2016)

Tenma said:


> "So you have some sort of mind control quirk, huh? I did not give you permission to use it on me, so why did you?" Make it clear you have an understanding of the situation, that you aren't some lost soul in all this.
> 
> "It's an impressive quirk to be sure." He wasn't sure what he was saying at this point, whether it would succeed in getting to the bastard, but he just let it spill out. "I can't be the first person you have used it on in such a manner. What do you gain from this? Makes you feel good?"



Jay, Jet & Donovan



​"Mind control?" Snickering at the thought, Jet wondered why most would end up in such a conclusion. Of course it would be the most rational, perhaps he should just activate such again, give him another test. But a strength foreshadowed a weakness, thought dimly prevalent, there was absolutely no fun in toying with him again. Jacob stare became much more "I did nothing of the sort. I only brought the truth out of you." He spoke between intervals of laughter and explicit glee. It's not as if the boy expected a confrontation at the least, but the reaction was essential for the quirk to work. At present, while the eyes of the youth now known to Jet as Emerald focused on the periphery of his direction, the illumination of firework in the distance abhorring the tranquil atmosphere of his composure. Not strained on the thought, but perhaps a bit unnecessary for the thoughts of Jet. Jacob stood idly as he merely spectated the outcome. Perhaps he should've done more to prevent the now inevitable. The understandable irritation that must've prone itself within the youth which had merely moments ago only expected a greeting and conversation, had now evolved entirely in circumstances that are well beyond anyone liking, unless you are of course of the same blood as Jet. However, the assumption was true enough, the idea was that for some they thought that the ability withing itself control the efforts of one's own movement, that among one's own standing upon locking of the eyes of explicit contact one would become a slave to its qualities. Which in fact was not true in the slightest. Jacob understood what Jet meant, as the raven haired snake before the two pulled out his glasses, lifting up the end of his shirt to wipe the lens he continued. "Bullets all sound the same regardless of the language, Emerald. But you see a lion doesn't need to roar to show the hare that it's the king of the jungle." Almost speaking in riddles. Jacob knew what he meant. The power known as True Conqueror or perhaps the name that was handed to him by the hands of his own grandfather was a source which prevailed in one's own nature. The grossing propulsion of one's power overcoming the other, a transfer of will or more so a mediation of one. This ability would exploit something with the target and impose a more prevalent presence upon it. Jacob knew exactly what Jet meant, he meant that a hare would flee at the sight of a greater presence, that one's own instinct of survival, of denial, of fear would conquer one's own willingness to comply. A chain almost would coil the limbs in a pressure that foretold tales of kings in past lives. The story told, as spoken by Grandfather Jacob, that those who held the quirk were unforgettable presence on Earth, this did not mean however that they all were benevolent. 

Perhaps Nero Claudius Caesar, Emperor of old held the trait implicitly before the Earth had a revelation of an existent power that could manifest upon man like mutations. But perhaps even Adolf Hitler, man who lead the Nazi army in a cancerous quest to eradicate subjective perceptions of imperfection acquired too a dark method of empowerment and such. All of which could be considered, but never implied as factual. Perhaps these men were merely delivering their message through clouded sources of charisma and not at all a slight manifestation of a quirk. The question which followed however had Jet in a pause, perhaps he himself did not fully understand the oil which allowed his gear to run as smoothly. Why did he enjoy from it? What did he got out of it? That was perhaps as simple as asking a child why he enjoys the stay with his parents or why does the lung inhale or exhale. The necessity was never explicit, it was just obvious that it did so out of the rules placed on it by nature. "Maybe it's because it was easy, Emerald."  He spoke as he placed his own clear lens glasses on his face. Jacob too felt irritated, but the youth had seems to withhold slight resentment for his action or even inaction. Perhaps the boy expected Jacob to become more violent. Jacob reacted as soon as he could snap from his trance, right before the second faze of the quirk manifested and the youth found himself in large predicament. If that kinetic energy hit it would be bad. And starting a fight between the two on the first day could result in an immediate expulsion. He could not risk that for Donovan, perhaps he held a better appreciation for the school and both himself and Jet. If anything, he would step in once more and again and shoulder the weight to allow the opportunity for Donovan to achieve his goal. 

"Jet."

Spoke Jacob finally with blatant authority. "You're starting to piss me off." Jacob had to acknowledge this however. Both of the boys held immense determination, Jacob in particular had made a marvelous impression. He did not understand it entirely, but something about him exuded an unfamiliarity, a conquest perhaps between the other's presence. Jet felt threatened for a second, yet he was immovable on his expression. The slyness of his demeanor began to turn from a flighty response to a mocking gesture. And even though the initial thought with Donovan was of that of a nerd, even now through the seams of his words laced resentment for his action, the underlying teeth of a jaguar ready to pouch as the slightest inkling of weakness. Perhaps he should prod at such, allow some of which to manifest. But even so, Jacob how even yet hadn't even furrowed his brow had the same indication as Jet's his presence was... prevalent. Yet even after he had seamlessly hid himself from the conflict as a background noise, you could still make notice of him like a blur at the side of your periphery. You had address it even if momentarily. And honestly, Jet questioned such intently. 

"Snow. I think you've interrupted enough."

"I think I haven't interrupted at all."  

"Sadly dear friend, you have. But I also understand fully. I have to apologize for the rudeness of me. I--"

"Stop that." 

"Stop what, if I may ask?" 

"Don't apologize through your teeth."

A chuckle escaped him. This was certainly interesting.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 6, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Both fights are over, Slick. Both Zozo and Michael wins. According to them, the Hero dojo members taunted them, goading them into a fight. I've asks several staff about them, and this group is known to skirt around the school laws and hides behind technicality. They have a dojo, a sports club and a video camera club with the same motto, Our Justice is Righteous.  And they have a bad rep for publically humiliating freshmen. Something called Rookie Crushing. You know what that is?"



"Ah," Slickback said. "All too well, some upperclasamen do have a habit of trying to humiliate the freshmen as a sort of baptism, to establish a sort of hierarchy, you tend to see it pop up every know and again throughout the year, usually not this early though. Those last year's freshmen were pretty arrogant themselves." He took his lollipop out of his mouth and twirled the stick around in his hand. "Worst part is, it's no unheard off for even professionals to partake in when an especially talented rookie graduates. Granted, it's never as blatant as a beat down, but it's still an occasional thing." He sighed as he placed the pop back it his mouth. "Well, if they've lost they should have learned their lessons. The fights are all done there right? You should have some free time now, feel free to do your rounds and keep your eye for anymore upstart behavior."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 6, 2016)

Burton was stomping around the school, long golden locks flapping in his hurried rush looking for the purple haired boy that has caused such a ruckus on his first day. From what he's heard, he was he most disrespectful brat who he had ever heard to grace these hallowed halls.

 First he's screaming at the open in ceremony, making complete light of the time honored tradition of it and frightening some of the students. Next major thing he's heard he did was running through the halls, a classic violation, but it got even worst, he was jumping over students, JUMPING! It's like he was just going out of his way to make a spectical of himself! And on top of this, violating clear school code and throwing a party on the beach with some white haired kid where there was apparently alcohol readily available, and there were even upperclassmen there! Unbelievable! He had to teach this guy a lesson of respect! It's bad enough to 2nd years lost to first day freshmen, but for one to cause this much ruckus? These brats where getting to high and mighty for their own good, and this brat was the worst, he was going to have to make an example out of this kid. And there was only one way.

-ROOKIE CRUSHING-

It was frowned upon by others, but the occurrence today was a clear example of what could happen when you let upstart quirk weilders go around without understanding the hierarchy. They were no different than your garden verity villain, they had to learn the consequences for their unfavorable actions. It's a heroes job to keep people in line, anyway.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 6, 2016)

*Childhood's End: Race with the Devil

Foyer with the 2 Js*​


Chronos said:


> Jay, Jet & Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I did nothing of the sort. I only brought the truth out of you." More toying. Mind games. Donovan understood what was going forth before him. Jet was, as expected, unfettered despite having been called out by both his compatriots. In fact, he seemed to be enjoying himself.Donovan was irritated by this. But what irritated him even more was that Jet seemed to regard Jacob differently from him, with more regard and respect. Did the raven-haired boy _know_ this would get on Donovan's nerves, see his insecurities and desire to escape his position as an 'other'? Or was there some other reason behind this? Either way, he tried not to let himself think about it. The clear implication here was that what had happened to him was not mind control. The _other_ clear implication was that Jet intended to make a game of it, obviously enjoying letting Donovan play the guessing game and seeing how bright he was. And this would allow Jet to turn the tables, from being the one scrutinized and judged to the one who would create an opinion on Donovan. And perhaps-

_Bloody hell. You really overthink the crap out of everything._

For once, Donovan thanked his inner voice. That settled him down. The question here was- should he play Jet's game, or should he try to force the confrontation to his own pace? Permutations, permutations, permutations. Donovan's mind processed dozens of potential scenarios this could play out. But he only saw the procedures, not the conclusions. He was confusing himself. The chinese boy gritted his teeth. He did wish at times he could act on instinct as easily as others he met, instead of passing everything through his filter of logic. He had to focus.

"The truth? The hell do you mean by that? Surely you aren't trying to justify...whatever the hell you just did." Well, that escaped from his mouth. He had fallen into the bastard's pace. So much for relying on instinct. Still, he was curious as to what had afflicted him so thoroughly. Part of him, the part of his mind that desired knowledge, that would not allow him to pass without fully understanding the situation before him, prevented him from avoiding this outcome. Or perhaps, more worryingly, it was this boy's ominous aura, the one that previously influenced him to remain quiet before his presence, to see into the windows of his soul, and ultimately to grasp sovereignty from his mind, that was causing their spat to go his way. 

And then the raven-haired boy began to speak in riddles. "Bullets all sound the same regardless of the language, Emerald. But you see a lion doesn't need to roar to show the hare that it's the king of the jungle." And he continued to use the nickname he had created while violating his mind. Was it to provoke him or did he continue to use this name as he believed it his right?  Donovan did his best to ignore, though he was unpleasantly aware of more creases turning up on his brow. Donovan read widely, and he quite understood the metaphors. The first, he believed, came from some anti-war song. He wasn't quite sure how this was relevant, but he tried not to think much about it. The intention of the second was clearer. Clearly he was the hare here, and Jet was the lion. Jet's believed his authority over him (_perhaps over everyone?) _was a foregone conclusion. And in a sense he had adhered to Jet's metaphor up till this point,finding it perfectly normal to let him have his way even prior to the quirk attack.

In his sharp mind, Donovan was beginning to create some conception of the quirk. If not mind control, it was obviously something to do with authority, of hierarchy. Somehow that came off as even more unpleasant than mind control. But this wasn't why he had confronted Jet in the first place. He was getting distracted. He forced back his curiosity, and continued on resolutely.

"I don't really care what your quirk is." He snapped. "I want to know why you attacked me, and since you seem quite unrepentant, why you feel it was your damn right." Yes, that was right. Keep being reasonable, but don't give way. On one hand, Donovan was quite happy with how he was handling this so far. On the other hand, Jet was giving him a look of mock disdain, as though he had already answered both those questions. Like a headmaster to a misunderstanding child, he scarlet-eyed youth continued, almost noncommittally.

"Maybe it's because it was easy, Emerald."

Putting the blame on him, huh? He _had _made it easy, and that aggravated Donovan further.  And there it was again, that accursed nickname. But in that taunt, there were signs of  a further hint. Clearly, Jet wanted to playing this game of 'guess the quirk', and probably wouldn't drop the noncommittal taunts until he decided to play along. And at this rate, he felt he might just be mouthing ineffectually at thin air.  This wouldn't be the first time he put up a futile resistance to some prick's verbal assault on him. It was with one of those assholes in the playground, Richard he believed. He didn't remember exactly what he was being picked on for, but he did remember attempting to counter his assertions with logic and reasoning while the bastard just repeated the 2 words "Homework Humper" over and over, instigating further laughter from his band of morons.

He wanted to see _this _incident to a proper conclusion, even if it meant falling into this prick's pace.

"Jet. You are starting to piss me off." A strong, authoritative voice, delivered in tones Donovan couldn't imagine coming from himself. The white-haired youth interrupted, then stopped. He looked contemplative, as though this situation was deeply interesting to him. Donovan was somewhat relieved that Jacob had come to his aid, but equally he was angry that Jacob felt he should be protected. For some reason the image of colonists espousing their white man's burden came to his head. A completely irrational thought, which he quickly shoved aside. And he was angry at the way Jacob seemed capable of inspiring submission in Jet while the reverse seemed to be true in his case.This amounted to a net value of Donovan getting further infuriated.

_You are really despising him for being better than you at something? How far does your envy reach?_

"Snow. I think you have interrupted enough."

The boys spoke one after another, starting to ignore him. As much as he hated the fact he was starting to look like a 3rd wheel, he had to admit this gave him time to think. And as much as he despised it, he thought back to the seconds (minutes? hours? He honestly couldn't have told in his mental frenzy) he had been under Jet's control. His mind had tried to blot it out, probably for the better. But he searched through the sea of red for something to grab on to. Yet all he could remember was the times he was judged, wrongly or rightly.

The first assignment he ever failed. Oh, the look of disappointment upon his mother's face. He remembered he, a nine year old boy, lying under his covers, frightened that his mother would prevent him from ever entering a hero school because of it.

His first meeting with Richard, who'd immediately decided he didn't deserve to have a place in his courts. He had hung outside watching them play basketball sadly, and unfortunately the asshole took enough notice to forever mock him for it.

The incident with the Toucher, and the declaration of incompetence given by the police officer that had really made the whole affair a lot more unpleasant than he should have been.

And when he had topped the school in the first year of middle school. He had been called up on stage by the headmaster, who'd shook his hand, given him the medal, seemingly oblivious to the whispers and chuckles in the audience.

"Don't apologize through your teeth."  Jacob spoke firmly. Jet just shrugged, the twinkle in his eyes growing brighter still. He laughed softly, but Jacob remained quiet, watchful of the situation. As he did, standing in Jet's way, Donovan grabbed on to his shoulder and perhaps unnecessarily pushed him aside, betraying the slightest hint of irritation. If he agreed with Jet on one thing, it was that Jacob had interfered too much, whether it was by some misguided (_really?_) need to protect him or just plain dislike of Jet.

"Sorry Jacob, but it seems he's just too cocky to take your advice to heart." Insulting someone was always easier when you did it to another person's face, even if his barb had been weak as hell. He turned back to Jet. Yeah, he would play his game, but he wouldn't be some bloody twat answering some demented questionnaire. "You must think yourself some natural-born leader, born in charge of others, and that your influence over me proves that. I'm going to tell you here that you aren't leading anyone through your antics. You quirk may help you in your arrogant..._charade_, but I have met lots of people like you, and you all are just the damn same." He neglected to mention the majority of his encounters with those people had gone poorly for him, but otherwise he felt quite satisfied with his response. He looked at Jet, who looked initially surprised, but that surprise quickly melted back into that devilish smirk. This was clearly just a game to him, and he was seemingly just happy Donovan had climbed the first rung of the ladder

Whatever Jet thought of himself, quirks were just biological features, some ability beyond established nature, capable of different things. Purely scientific, as he had concluded through years of research and experience. Quirks did not make someone better than another, much less something as ridiculous as leadership by birthright as the raven-haired youth seemed to be implying.

Right?


----------



## Hollow (Jul 6, 2016)

_Mimi
Beach – Noon
W/ Zia_


*A New Place To Call Home*
*Friends*​Even though she looked as if she was trying to cover up a feeling, Zia had been understanding towards Mimi’s behavior. There’s never been a time when someone of her age listened to her speak more than a couple of sentences and didn’t immediately tell her to shut up because she was annoying. Crystal manipulation was a quirk she shared with her father…her only link to him. It felt good to have someone besides her mother who was willing to listen to her talk about it like that.

Looking at Zia’s back as she walked ahead, her hair floating softly with the wind, whispering something about the people cleaning the beach in the distance, Mimi just stood there as if in a trance. Her friend’s shoulders rose as if to take a deep breath and she suddenly turned back, pointing at a point somewhere behind Mimi, who didn’t look away but simply nodded when Zia asked if she would come up with her into the trail.

Cheerfulness through adversity. That was the image of Zia that was forming inside her mind. Even though she had looked bothered by the state of the beach, she was already thinking of something better. How many people could claim to have that kind of strength to pull themselves past all the negativity? Mimi was never one to believe in luck..nor karma nor fate for that matter…but at that moment, she had the sudden thought that, somehow, on the first day of school, she had made an amazing friend.

“Z, you know, I-“

“These guys here decided to have a beach party… Unfortunately, you can’t do that during orientation day. We have a reputation to uphold. So I told them to clean up the trash… But keep it a secret from the principle ok?”

Mimi looked back, slightly startled but quickly composing herself. Looking back at Zia, the words she had been about to say faded as the bubble she had felt them share burst with the sudden intrusion from the stranger. There was no way she could say it now. Not really knowing how else she was supposed to deal with it, she pretended to ignore the wink with a poker face and instead looked at the student’s more closely. A party…that was fine as long as they actually cleaned up after themselves afterwards…which they were all mostly done with. Even if they had been the ones to create the mess, they had taken responsibility to clean up after themselves.

"Even if I wanted to report them, the evidence is already gone sir," she answered the man who was probably a teacher, though she couldn't recall seeing him in during the opening ceremony earlier that day. "If you'll excuse us, my friend and I were about to leave."

Jogging to catch up with Zia, Mimi patted the other teenager lightly on the shoulder. "At least it's all tidy again now," she commented lightly. "Do you still want to go up that trail you mentioned earlier?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2016)

*Yeshua II
*
“You want me to do what?”


“Yeshua, man, please? You’re the only one who can do this for me, for us. Otherwise we’re going to lose.”


“So that’s the game you said I was missing?”


“Yeah, we’re down right now, but if you can do this for us, I know we can win.”


“. . . . . .”


“Please?”


“I have no problem helping you, but I don’t know if I can – “ Before he could finish he was interrupted by a huge bear hug.


“I know you can and I really appreciate it. We only have a few minutes left. Come as fast as you can!” The guy yelled running off in the direction of the Stadium.


“I. . .don’t think he realizes how crazy or desperate he sounds.” 


---

*The Stadium*

Open markets, playgrounds, rides, games, a variety of venues where housed in the stadium of Grande Heroics High (GHH). While everything at this time was a lot more reserved, the area mostly occupied by arriving students who just enrolled or were still contemplating, there was a bit of excitement going on inside. Taking the twenty-minute walk past the biology building to enter the stadium, then another five-minute walk toward the upper part, your eyes would quickly look upon a currently compact but growing crowd of students shoving inside to witness a football game.


“And we’re into the last five minutes of the fourth quarter, Alethea.”

“The fourth quarter in the last five minutes we are, Aaliyah.”


*Spoiler*: _Commentators_ 





*“The Wonder Twins”* Aaliyah and Alethea





“If you’re just tuning into this, erm, what’s it called again Alethea?”

“Football it is called Aaliyah.” 

“Football, right, if you’re now just joining us it’s Red v Blue in this mock game, score 12 to 6 with Blue team leading and Red on offense.  It’s been one helluva _Mootball_ game hasn’t?”  Aaliyah exclaimed causing Alethea eye to twitch in agitation.

“Helluva a _Football_ game it has been. The Blue team has held an impressive defense, keeping the Red team lockdown and unable to push pass them."

The roar of the students reverberated in this area for a hastily put together game. Each side, Blue on right, Red on left, were huddled together.

“A damn good defense by the Blue side, keeping the other team two and seven, just barely pass the fifty-yard line. All thanks to the defensive line, or wall I should say, the triplets known as the “Rock Titans.”” 

“Rock Titans?” Alethea questioned unsure of who they were. Her sister gave a pointed finger from the sideline at a trio of towering men, easily four or so feet taller than all the other players. Bedraggled appearance with red hair, arms like monkeys with broad shoulders and great muscles, chins like bedrock and faces akin to a pepperoni pizza. The trio waved flirtatiously to the commentators from off the field who quickly grimaced at the sight.

“Those three Aaliyah?”

“Them indeed. Mad fugly and insulting to eyesight, continually trying to ask us out but *UHN-UHN*. Momma doesn’t date for three or star in monster movies.”

“Insulting to the eyes and fugly they are, it is undeniable how formidable force they are, not only being the backbone of team Blue, but completely KOing Red's tight end which has lead us to this current predicament. Red must either find a substitute or forfeit the game.”

Back on the left side of the field, the entire Blue team congregated about what their next plan of action was to be. It was the fourth quarter with only five minutes left and one of their players were completely incapacitated with no one to fill in his spot. There wasn’t exactly a lot of options on their plat at the moment but none of the looked ready to really throw in the towel, but what exactly could they do?


*Spoiler*: _Blue Quarterback_ 



Bai Zhang





“Not exactly the position I wanted us to be in. though what can you do? We’re down, stuck and our tight end got knocked out” He spoke frankly. “So how did the scouting go for a replacement?” He asked his squad.

All of them gave bewildered looks as a response.

“Nobody? Not a one?” Everyone only shook their head.

“Nobody wants to try.”

“The Titan’s pretty much scared most people off.”

“I can’t really blame them.”

“GUYS.”

Coming onto the field was another one of their players, failing his arms to get their full attention.

“Guys, I got someone.” He yelled out of breath, yet full of pride. The entire teams’ eyes lit up as Bai furiously patted the kid on the back. “Good job. Good job. Where is he?” He questioned looking around.

“R-right here.”

Bai and the entire team’s excitement quickly turned and mixed with curiosity, watching as their substitute, their new tight end, ran out onto the field.

“Wait, isn’t that. . .” ​


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 6, 2016)

Cafeteria w/ Freya

"I'm hungry, let's go get some food. You're buying" She said.

"It's free you know" 

"Shutup and just go" 

That small exchange and her sheer persistence is what led Roman to the cafeteria, sitting in a table alone, with her. Ultimately, he knew he couldn't say no to her even if he tried. At times he found that her will overpowered his. Yet, it wasn't such a bad thing. Roman was comfortable with going with the motions and was at ease going along with the plans of others rather than making his own.

"Stop staring off into space and talk to me. Don't you know how to talk to a girl?"  Freya flicked a piece of her French fry at Roman, snapping him back to reality.

"Oww! You beast of a women, what'd you do that for?"

"Who ya calling a beast you scrub!" Freya snapped back, lunging her right hand Roman. She stopped just moments before hitting his eyes. Her hand made a flicking motion and in an instant she had retraced three inch long razor claws.

"I dare you to repeat what you said" By now her whiskers grew to become even more conspicious. Her teeth appeared to enlarged and canine like and her eyes appeared feral.

"Are you nuts! Put those away before someone sees" Roman warned. He hadn't expected her to react in such a way.

"Besides, I didn't think you'd be so bothered by that." He expressed a slight grin, one that was sly and full of mischief.

"Did I hurt the brave and fearless Freya" 

"Shut yer trap" Her eyebrows lowered and intensified as she shot Roman a fierce glare.

"Haha, you're eyebrows look kind of sharp when when you make that grimaced look. It's almost cute" Roman was playing a dangerous game.  He had no real experience in this game of poking and prodding, and for a second he felt a strange though linger. 

Are we flirting?

"Cute?! I'm not cute dammit, I'm fierce, a warrior princess, so watch your mouth peasant"

"Shut up and eat your food" Roman retreated the idea that they were flirting to the back of his head.

Me, flirting with someone as unrefined and unruly like her.. I'd have to be crazy.

A little voice, suppressed within his subconscious resurfaced.

Maybe you are crazy..
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2016)

Hollow said:


> "Even if I wanted to report them, the evidence is already gone sir," she answered the man who was probably a teacher, though she couldn't recall seeing him in during the opening ceremony earlier that day. "If you'll excuse us, my friend and I were about to leave."
> 
> Jogging to catch up with Zia, Mimi patted the other teenager lightly on the shoulder. "At least it's all tidy again now," she commented lightly. "Do you still want to go up that trail you mentioned earlier?"



"Hm." Kyle blinked a bit, "Quite the strong attitude there." He stood up and rubbed the back of his head. "Sorry If I came off as rude... But I suppose we can chat another time." He looked down at his phone, it'd been vibrating for a while now, though he'd been ignoring it... He had to watch these punks clean up the beach after all. "Huh...? Yes what is it?" Kyle answered, "Ah... Some of the first years got into some fights? Is anyone hurt?" He asked, "Nothing major? Do you need me to go examine the second years?" He paused for a few seconds.

"Well if it's just some scrapes then they'll be fine. Tell them to be more careful next time though and to stop picking fights. Sheesh, These kids today... I keep trying my best, but a few of them always seem to lean towards the borderline. I'll head over to the club right away." 

He rubbed the back of his head and let out a sigh. "It's like i've got a thousand children, all trying to get my attention I swear." With that, the doctor headed off from the beach... There was more important things to tend to right now and this place was clean. 

--- The Sports Club --- 

BOP!!!! "OW OW OW!!!" One of the Kendo student's called out as Kyle's hand came down on his head in the form of a chop. "I'm sorry...." Kyle let out a sigh as the student's stood before him. "How many times have I told you guys. You are aiming for the title of hero, Your job is going to be to protect the citizens of this city and beyond. You are supposed to work with your fellow hero's guide the lower-classmen so that they can become fine young heroes, as your upper-classman did for you." 

"D...Doctor Weathers...." One of the student's with a solemn look on his face called. "I've told you, call me Kyle." He smiled warmly, "And don't worry, I'll make sure you're not suspended. But don't do this again alright?" 

"Y...Yeah but... They are moving..." The student spoke, the others looking at him with contempt. 

"Sigh... They never learn do they." Kyle rubs the bridge of his nose. "Thank you for telling me. You're going to be a fine hero, keep on this path." He placed his hand on the young man's shoulder. "You are a leaf caught in the river, following the flow of those around you. Be a rock in the stream, Stand tall and don't follow others. You are a hero, Forge your own path." The young man nodded. "Yes... Thank you Kyle!"


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2016)

Fedster said:


> Marie DuBois
> Auditorium w/ Elendel Specter
> Verse 1: Ode to battle
> 
> *"No prob-"* As he was shrugging the incident off, Marie's voice triggered something inside him. And this time, killing intent ensued. *"YOU KILLED MY BROTHER!"* Now, no handkerchief when he swung his arm. Marie fell to the ground as she dodged, dragging herself to get some distance. "El, help!"




_Richard
Auditorium_


It was almost too fast as an arrow whirled past the two students and landed right in the middle of them. The clear warning shot was clear, another step and another arrow would have been shot, and to make Richard waste an arrow was a sin in itself. The male student turned to the vice principle as he made his way over to them. The older man with the eye patch around his right eye, didn’t stop him from the accurate shot.

“There are many things that just happened that I probably don’t understand.” Richard grab the girl by the arm pulling her up and moving his body in the way of the other student. He checked the student for any type of damage, other than the scratches from falling and her obvious fear it was nothing to worry about. As long as they weren’t close to a law suit then everything was okay. Richard grabbed his fired arrow and placed it back into the holster with the rest of them, “I don’t know what in the world is going on, but as far as I’m concerned….”

“You broke the rules…. And on the first day as well.”​
The male student eyes bulged as Richard stated nonchalant the next few words, “As far as I’m concerned until I or the headmistress get the full story of what happened.”

“Both of your names will be up for getting expelled.”​
“So I suggest that you get your stories straight.” Richard huffed, “A murder accusation is huge to accuse another student of, and as far as I’m concerned if we need legal action to sort this out, I’ll be more than happy to comply until the cops get here.”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 6, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER *
Independence Day

____________​How had everything gone wrong so quickly? What was meant to be an innocent, albeit nerve-wracking, visit to the auditorium became a violent altercation. Elendel shifted the air around himself, getting ready to intercept the large student's blow. He'd take the hit and then grovel for forgiveness from him - Marie might argue against it or disagree since it _was _technically the red haired boy who started the fight, but Elendel didn't want to get into any trouble. 

_"_Flo-_" _

He felt a sharp object cut through the air, embedding itself into the ground between Marie and the red haired student. _Oh no, _Elendel thought, feeling a sudden sense of unease. He recognised those footsteps; the subtle confidence, the calculated pacing... 

"There are many things that just happened that I probably don’t understand." It was the Vice Principal! Elendel paled, going as white as a ghost. What had almost been a violent altercation had quickly become what would likely be their first detention. _I told Marie this was a bad idea! Now we're all going to get into trouble! Oh no... what if father hears about this? What if... 
_
His thoughts trailed off to the various horrifying scenarios of what might happen if he got put into a detention on the first day. A downward spiral of grades which would eventually lead to him getting expelled, him not being able to get his hero license and being forced to not only face his father's judgment, but to inherit his business and spend the rest of his days talking to people!

It was only towards the end of the Vice Principal's speech that he snapped out of his stupor and returned to the world of lucidity. Immediate expulsion? Legal action? _Cops? "_S-sir,_" _he stuttered nervously, staring at the ground. Elendel might have somehow worked up the nerve to speak up, but there was no way he was going to look into the Vice Principal's intimidating eyes.

"S-sorry for interrupting you. Um, if I may interject, my friend here has done nothing wrong. I... I was the one who bumped into... him," he nodded in the direction of the muscular student. As he continued talking, panic slowly began to build inside him. It swelled, expanding like a balloon, then exploded in a sudden fear-inspired exclamation. "I swear we didn't start this fight a-and my friend would never murder someone! Please don't expel us!"


----------



## Hero (Jul 6, 2016)

_Isaac & Colette_
Schoolin' Life, Here & Now
Part 1
______________________​
Sometimes Isaac danced alone to music no-one can hear but he. When danced, he feel the beat of the earth’s own heart rise through his feet and legs, through his loins and belly and into his chest, until his own heart beats in time with the earth’s. The dancing Isaac was doing in Grand Heroics High's quadrangle wasn't your stereotypical modern day party-dancing. He was better than that. Isaac was a spainard, a true conquistador. To Isaac, modern party-dance was simply writhing to suggestive music. It was ridiculous, silly to watch and excruciatingly embarrassing to perform. However despite its ridiculousness, absolutely everyone did it. Isaac could just imagine himself in an American house party setting being the only person who didn't want to do the ridiculous gyrating, leaving him to feel out of place and uncomfortable and self-conscious...in a word, ridiculous. Go figure right? The person who does not want to do the ridiculous thing is the person who is ridiculous.

Despite being extremely proud of his heritage, Isaac's favorite style of dance wasn't anything native of Spain. In fact, Isaac's favorite genre was hip-hop. Even though hip-hop was his favorite, Isaac believed all styles of dance were equally capable of creating a sculpture that is visible only for a moment.  Camila on the other hand couldn't understand the fascination her twin brother had for the art, but she could respect what it meant to him. How could one imagine and wonder about something so simple? An action most take for granted, yet to those with limited abilities, it's as special as floating on a cloud and snatching the nearest star from the sky to stuff in your pocket so you might wish upon it whenever you choose.

"My lips are fierce with passion! My heart spins fiery beats! A rhythm lives within my fingers and dances in my feet!" Isaac shouted at the top of his lungs, hitting each move with precision. "Dance to inspire, dance to freedom, life is about experiences so dance and let yourself become free!" He belted at a student making a mad dash through the quad.

"Sorry gotta go. Food, food, food, FOOOOD!" the dark skinned boy replied back.

"Food?" Camila swiveled her head in a near 180 degree turn, following the stranger. "Isaac, I'm following this guy!" Camila scrambled to her feet and chased after the stranger. Since Isaac was unfamiliar with GHH's campus, the boy didn't want his sister to be traveling alone without a means to contact him. Regretfully Isaac ceased his dance rehearsal and joined Camila and the other boy in a hunt for food.

As if she had a food detection quirk, Camila felt the cafeteria getting nearer. She felt it like a pull in the pit of her stomach. It felt like hunger but deeper, heavier. Like the best kind of expectation. Ice cream expectation. Chocolate expectation. Ahead of the trio was another fellow student, who was fiending for some grub. Sounds of a growling stomach echoed through the halls. Colette looked around and was able to pinpoint the source. It was coming from behind her.  A woman in black led the pack with three other students in tow.

"Starving... Food... Where... Is the cafeteria?" the lead girl asked hungrily. Camila scoffed at the other female's incompetence.

"Bitch, move. Get out the way." Camila barked shoving the stranger aside as became the new leader of the pack to find the cafeteria. A bead of sweat started to roll down Isaac's temple as he laughed nervously. Camila's passion for food rivaled his own passion for dance. Just like Camila respected Isaac's passion, Isaac respected her's...even if it made her look like a fat ass.

Colette side stepped the ravenous crowd to avoid being stampeded on. "So much unrest...over sustenance" the blue haired girl said quietly. Before the small squadron of heroes could escape her sight, Colette's legs began moving on their own. Among those in the small pack Colette was pursuing, was a stranger whose eyes somehow looked familiar.

"Victor..." She murmured.

@Unlosing Ranger @Wizzrobevox


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2016)

Tenma said:


> "You must think yourself some natural-born leader, born in charge of others, and that your influence over me proves that. I'm going to tell you here that you aren't leading anyone through your antics. You quirk may help you in your arrogant..._charade_, but I have met lots of people like you, and you all are just the damn same." He neglected to mention the majority of his encounters with those people had gone poorly for him, but otherwise he felt quite satisfied with his response. He looked at Jet, who looked initially surprised, but that surprise quickly melted back into that devilish smirk. This was clearly just a game to him, and he was seemingly just happy Donovan had climbed the first rung of the ladder
> 
> Whatever Jet thought of himself, quirks were just biological features, some ability beyond established nature, capable of different things. Purely scientific, as he had concluded through years of research and experience. Quirks did not make someone better than another, much less something as ridiculous as leadership by birthright as the raven-haired youth seemed to be implying.
> 
> Right?



Jay, Jet & Donovan



​Jacob attempted to place an end to the struggle, perhaps even to halt the conversation entirely, but at this juncture it was as it seemed. Donovan shoved him aside not as a show of concern, no. It was a stamp that he didn't want his aid, that the battle that occurred between the two were to be adjusted by themselves. Honestly, it became a matter of pride, and pride was flimsy... It was weak and stemmed entirely from the heart, if Jet so desired it, he could immediately knockout Donovan in an instant, but there overlay another sentiment, one of courage and betterment. Perhaps that eluded the thought, but any actions would merely adjust Jet's attitude to fit his need. He strung along the conversation allowing himself the enjoyment he so enticingly acquired. Jet would lie if he didn't feel a sense of adjustment on Donovan's part he took a mantle of alpha but this wasn't enough, that uncertainty that beckoned his brow to furrow had began to make itself evident, feeding through the poison of the words which waved on sentiment of resent and disdain. Jet found it rather... childish, even. Infantile, that the youth before them tried so vigorously to assert himself into a loosing battle. Or not, he of course was not loosing, there was no teeter here, the was truly not a single shred of competition. To Jet, this was about as common as his arrival, as common as a man waking to vest himself to work, as common as a stomach churning upon noting its lack of substance. 

"I'm terribly sorry, Emerald. But you're quite incorrect. You've never met someone like me before. No one at all." The certainty behind those word were suffocating, there it laid with tone of such demanding vigor. That natural easy which those fused across the resemblance of his feature who have eased into a smile. Like a man remarking the obvious, Jet spoke with such gumption that it was as if he needed to reinforce the fact that the sky was blue on sunny days to a man who has roamed the Earth for the entirety of his livelihood. It's was sickening, and sad almost. How much control he had on his verbal slur, how much he could elude with a million words, but similarly he would say nothing. 

"Let me spit a tad of reality on you, dear Emerald. Not logic, not facts, not a single artifact of knowledge you'd acquired through any of the many, many dull scribes of men who are now long dead." And image overcame upon his thought, a woman who's grip held tightened, where breath became a luxury of men who presence beckoned above the weak, where fingers dug to flesh with prejudice, with lingering hatred. The pathetic retrievals of gasps where air did not channel within lungs. "Again... A lion doesn't need to roar for the hare to notice that he's the king of the jungle. But this too, if a tree falls in the middle of the forest and no one's around to hear it, does it make a sound?" An image of men and woman failing the treaty, of battle and blood. A final gesture in a radiant stare of a man he did not know, of people who were not to his knowledge. The babble he spewed merely accentuated a fact. That just because one expected something meant nothing that another didn't exist, of course, the concept of cosmos was in fact unknown, or perhaps brought differently. But that wasn't the issue, men and woman are brought to this world differently, the world chooses it's leaders. Those who's presence overcome the myriad. And with such, the smile, unbroken on the lips of the boy whom would soon assume his title as Hero, with the aid of a flashy quirk, this time, he began to channel the second part of the Quirk, once more the strength began to channel on his hand, finger pressed together to fuse a flick, a kinetic for grew on the surface which cause a minimal tremor under their heel. Jacob sense it again, he felt once again the same power which exuded from his very essence, from the very blood. 

"Jet! Sto-!!"

A flick surface, and a pulse of kinetic energy propelled the earth beneath their feet as it descended upon command. Like if he had the authority to even move land if he so wished it, but this too was merely a game he played. This had nothing to do with the power of ambition, but it seemed so, it seemed as if the small crater that formed between three was a direct command of Jet's power manifested upon earth. The second part of the quirk, Kinetic Stance. Gritting teeth, Jacob finally realized it, this boy, this random stranger he met out of mere coincidence, he was a carbon copy of himself, his quirk was in fact his. He knew it well too, he knew the analogies, he knew what would come next, as the words flowed through both voices as a bleeding effect. Jet's fulled with underlying certainty, Jacob with certain sadness. 


_"A heart could save the world. But my touch, will burn it to the ground!" _

_"A heart could save the world. But my touch, will burn it to the ground..." _​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 6, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Isaac & Colette_
> Schoolin' Life, Here & Now
> Part 1
> ______________________​
> ...



He could smell it a mile away! Well, maybe not that well, but it sure felt like it, the delicious promise of porkloins, the fresh feeling of veggies, the sweet nectar of dessert, it could only be one place! He jumped through the double doors in a strong leap, landing feet first and sliding into the room. He pinpointed the source of that scent, and it looked heavenly.

An all you could eat table.

 Truly this place was heavenly. A ravaness black haired  girl followed up not to fair behind him.

"All you can eat, on your left." He said instinctually to her. They both made a beeline for the table and quickly collected the necessary materials for eating. They gathered a mountain of food, meats, vegetables, appetizers, and most importantly, desserts. Thought, shocking enough, Victor ate his meal like a proper gentleman! Utensils and all, table manners too!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> An all you could eat table.
> 
> Truly this place was heavenly. A ravaness black haired  girl followed up not to fair behind him.
> 
> "All you can eat, on your left." He said instinctually to her. They both made a beeline for the table and quickly collected the necessary materials for eating. They gathered a mountain of food, meats, vegetables, appetizers, and most importantly, desserts. Thought, shocking enough, Victor ate his meal like a proper gentleman! Utensils and all, table manners too!


She just eats it as fast as she can all at once and half of the food seems to go away from existence as she does it.


Hero said:


> _Isaac & Colette_
> Schoolin' Life, Here & Now
> Part 1
> ______________________​"Starving... Food... Where... Is the cafeteria?" the lead girl asked hungrily. Camila scoffed at the other female's incompetence.
> ...


@Hero
Suddenly a feeling, a hand on her back, Collette is pulled back by her collar from her objective.
"You don't do that to someone whose hungry!"
The woman in black managed to get food ahead of her somehow as the feeling of hunger had disappeared.
"As a fellow person who is hungry you should understand right?!" Mel starts crying tears while a water bottle appears from nowhere into her hand.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> She just eats it as fast as she can all at once and half of the food seems to go away from existence as she does it.
> 
> @Hero
> Suddenly a feeling, a hand on her back, Collette is pulled back by her collar from her objective.
> ...



"Well, sure, but I think you got the wrong person." Victor said surprisingly calm as a bead a sweat rolled down. "She wasn't the one who hit you, in fact she was the one who stepped out of the way." He said pointing to Colette as he went to help her get her bearings, placing his food down. "You okay?" He said concerned with an outstretched hand. "It'd be bad if you got hurt or something."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Well, sure, but I think you got the wrong person." Victor said surprisingly calm as a bead a sweat rolled down. "She wasn't the one who hit you, in fact she was the one who stepped out of the way." He said pointing to Colette as he went to help her get her bearings, placing his food down. "You okay?" He said concerned with an outstretched hand. "It'd be bad if you got hurt or something."


@Hero 
"Oh, you're right Ric V. Sorry, sorry, sorry. When I'm hungry I have a hard time telling what is happening sometimes." Mel sticks her tongue out embarrassingly.
"I'll do you a favor and get you some food if you want."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2016)

-The Trail​

Takoda poked at the ground, he had been lost in the memory of his father and his uncle. Who know how long he’d been crouched there, looking over the small creatures. “It’s really peaceful here.” He thought to himself, He didn’t want to explore the rest of the campus, this was good enough for him. Good enough for now anyway.


The boy had many thoughts left in his head, but he’d push them away for now. There was no point in thinking about it, he was officially starting down his road to becoming a hero. But he still couldn’t get over his fears. How was he to be the kind of man that could instil faith into anyone, if he couldn’t even talk to another person without his heart thumping out of his chest.



“Sigh…” Takoda slowly got back to his feet and scratched his head. “Maybe this is just how I’m going to be… I think Uncle was wrong about me.” Takoda didn’t want it to be true, but… He knew in his heart, he was never going to be the man his uncle thought he was. He was just a coward, deep down inside he was and always will be a coward. “Maybe… Maybe I shouldn’t go to this school...Maybe I should go and become a veterinarian.”


----------



## Bringer (Jul 6, 2016)

*Rae Hart
*
_"No, I'm in France." _She messages back to Westley, but immediately after sending follows up with. _"Yes, I'm on the campus you..." _Maybe it'd be best if she didn't finish that text. _"Just tell me where you want to meet up."_

After getting a reply, Rae Hart makes her way to Westley's location. One might wonder, what sort of relationship did America's Sweetheart and the richest boy in America have together? Well, it all started only a few weeks prior to this day when Westley initiated contact with the girl. It was simple, Westley wanted to legitimize himself as a hero by surrounding himself by influential heroes and upcoming heroes alike. There was no better candidate than Rae Hart, daughter of the beloved deceased Carey Hart; a world renowned hero.

Rae was curious about his invitation to meet, and reluctantly agreed. It didn't even take more than ten minutes for them to figure each other out. Westley saw right through Rae's nice and sweet girl charade, while Rae figured it he was a quirkless phony. How did they figure each other out so quickly? Well, to keep it simple, they were both phony's in their own right. It takes one to know one.

"Westley." She marches towards the boy. Fortunately for Rae the location they picked on the campus didn't have anybody nearby; Grand Heroics High didn't have as many students one might expect a school to have. The students were probably doing something stupid, like stuffing their faces or getting into stupid fights. This means there was no need for her to pretend to be nice. "So are you finding the school alright, 'hero?'" She does an air quote.

@Island


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2016)

On Campus​


“To be completely ignored.” Charlie thought to himself, walking down the long pathway from the beach to heaven knows where. “There is a part of me that is very annoyed by this.” The young boy’s eyebrow twitched with rapid succession. “GAAAH!!!!” The young man’s fist flew fast and struck a nearby tree. 

“….” He sat there in silence, fist planted firmly against the tree. 

“Ow.” 


--- Long, Long Ago ---


“Alright brat. Go prove yourself useful.” SMACK! The back hand of the massive man slammed against the face a young charlie. He landed on the ground with a hard THUMP, this wasn’t the first time he’d been hit while out with his father, nor would it be the last. It hadn’t been that long since their housing complex had been burned down, now Charlie was forced to break into buildings for his father, so he could get some money to gamble away.


“Now get in the fucking vent.” Charlie wiped the blood from his lip and walked towards the vent. “Yes Sir.”


He climbed into the small vent, his body just the right size for this job. He’d done this often the past few weeks. “Tch… Bastard doesn’t even care.” Charlie thought to himself, his mothers death had meant nothing to him.. Nothing to that bastard. His anger welled up inside of him, but he wasn’t strong enough to fight back.. Not yet. Patience, his mother had stressed this to him, always be patient… Good things come to those who wait. 

--- Present Day --- 

"That's right Charlie... Patience." He pulled his hand from the tree and shoved both into his pockets. "Patience Charlie." His normal energetic self was contained right now, all of his energy was being pushed towards a plan, something... something big. He would have to do something big. The world of hero's is about notoriety. You can have all the popularity you want, but that guys attitude would get him crushed out there in the real world. 

On the streets... in the real world... Villains would destroy that kind of hero. "Only the lucky survive." A voice echoed through his memories... 

"Remember this you worthless brat! Only the lucky live on!"  "Tch..." Chalie kicked at the ground. "I don't need you remind me of that... Old man."


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2016)

Zozo enters the cafeteria with her stomach rumble. Her mouth watered when she saw the all you can eat table and she sprints towards it with full speed and she dives in.

"Chicken, milk,banana and....ABC. You guys have ABC right?" she hums happily as she carries her food tray and she saw Victor. "Hello Victor. May I join you?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 7, 2016)

kluang said:


> Zozo enters the cafeteria with her stomach rumble. Her mouth watered when she saw the all you can eat table and she sprints towards it with full speed and she dives in.
> 
> "Chicken, milk,banana and....ABC. You guys have ABC right?" she hums happily as she carries her food tray and she saw Victor. "Hello Victor. May I join you?"



"Ah, Zozo!" Victor said happily. "Of course! Sit down. Everyone, this is Zozo." He introduced. "She has an awesome Claymore sword!"


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Ah, Zozo!" Victor said happily. "Of course! Sit down. Everyone, this is Zozo." He introduced. "She has an awesome Claymore sword!"



"Even my hero name is Claymore. I decided to inherit my master hero name. He's the first Claymore. Have quite the reputation in New York, mostly in Queens and Manhattan."

She sits next to Victor and began chomping on her food. "You know I got myself in a fight today. Against an arrogant self righteous second-year student."

"Huh, I just want a kendo club so I can brush on my sword skill...."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 7, 2016)

Daniel / Outside cafeteria

Daniel put his things back in his backpack and shouldered it slightly distracted with a somewhat odd sensation.  He had finished studying all that would have practical return without knowing what his class schedule would be.  He didn't want to do any serious work-out without access to the dorms to clean up before the ceremony.  He had... free time?

It wasn't that foreign of a concept he supposed.  But the new surroundings seemed to give it much more impact.  He pondered his options for a moment then settled on checking out the clubs.  He wasn't sure if prospective heroes would have time for games but it would be nice to play now and again if there were time.

He headed over to what appeared to be a soccer field on the map.  Daniel was mildly disappointed to find it deserted, but someone had left some equipment out.  With a shrug he helped himself to a ball and started a simple drill kicking the ball into a post.  Fundamentally it was a pretty basic drill, it wasn't flashy or impressive to watch but it took focus and precision, making sure the ball hits exactly right.  After a few kicks he got into a steady rhythm slowly speeding up and moving back focused intently on every movement.

Then there was a blur across his vision and the ball suddenly vanished.  Daniel looked up slightly confused to see an older boy, perhaps seventeen, standing a short distance away, one foot propped up on the ball.  "That's club property don't you know," the boy said with a slight Northern accent.  "Not even a freshmen yet are you?  This isn't recess, go play somewhere else."   He was taller than Daniel, probably over six feet, but had a more slender build though that could be deceptive since he obviously had a quirk that could affect his speed it might his strength as well.

Daniel felt a slight fire burning in his belly and quickly recognized it.  This was an alpha male defending his territory, no need to provoke him but he wasn't going to just back down either.  "I was hoping to join the club actually," a diplomatic offer.  Firm enough that it's clear he had some fight to him but not challenging the authority.

"Fuck off kid," the older boy said with a laugh.  "Go play intramurals with your friends, this is an elite school we're going to win a title this year.  You don't just walk-on because you played some ball at Bum-fuck-wherever Junior High."  With a flick of his foot he kicked the ball in the air and grabbed it, walking to the equipment to put it away.

He was slightly off-put.  At face value maybe that was true, he surely didn't come here to play soccer and he didn't know this guy from anyone else but at the same time it was angering to be completely dismissed.  The fire in Daniel's stomach flared a little more; while he liked to be polite backing down was not in his nature.  "It must be a good team to attract such a skilled ball-boy."

The other boy froze for a moment at the words then began to chuckle.  "Okay kid, you want to see how it is.  One on one to ten, you win you're on the team I'll see to it."  He walked with the ball onto the field and dropped it mid-field facing the goal.  "My ball, my field, my drive."

Daniel nodded and took position about halfway between the boy and the goal.  He idly wondered about the older boy's quirk but figured he'd find out soon enough.  Without warning the boy jetted forward straight towards the goal.  Coming towards him Daniel had just enough time to react before he was on him, he surged adrenaline, his heart thundered, and for a brief moment the world slowed to a crawl.  He darted to the side and tapped the ball sending it lurching towards him.  Even in slow motion the older boy turned to react, clearly surprised at the movement but Daniel kicked the ball first an adrenaline fueled launch sending the ball at the opposing goal even as the initial rush wore off.  With a goalie it would have been worthless but in one-on-one it worked.  "That's one-zero then?"

A quick jog to retrieve the ball and it was Daniels turn to drive.  The other boy was wary now, he didn't seem worried but he clearly wasn't going to take Daniel lightly any more.  Adrenaline surges might give him a burst of speed but they also _hurt_, he couldn't use them constantly, each one had to count.  He charged forward and the upperclassman waited.  He feinted and reversed, surging his adrenaline midway hoping that the burst of speed would hit right with an opening but he found the ball gone.

Turning Daniel saw the upperclassman darting down the field, impossibly beyond his reach.  With an even voice the upperclassmen quipped "one-one." and took position for the next charge.  Daniel barely had a chance to get in position when the boy moved again.  Again charging straight at Daniel, idly it was odd if he simply kept out of Daniel's reach it would be trivial to score on every drive.  Daniel surged early noting his breath was already ragged and his heart was starting to protest the punishment but he couldn't afford to give the boy a chance to feint at his speed.

To his surprise the boy kept moving, charging straight at Daniel as if wanting to bowl him over, did he have super-strength too?  Daniel had faced stronger people than him before though, there was a trick to it.  He moved to brace for the impact and then a moment after the hit he pulled back at speed, rolling with the inertia of the impact.  The hit wasn't bad, no super-strength then, and more important he was off-balance from the change, Daniel tapped the ball and went for a break.  The boy was in front of him again in an instant, a slight smirk on his face.  He tried a reverse but the ball was already gone.  "Two-one."

"Three-one."

"Four-one."

"Five-one."

"Six-one."

"Seven-one."

"Eight-one."

"Nine-one."

"Ten-one."

By the end Daniel was soaked in sweat and his whole body protested the abuse.  He trembled slightly from the exertion and suspected he would find some place for a quick nap before dinner.  "That's game then," he said slightly down.  He would like to say he gave as good as he got but the score doesn't lie.  He one a few exchanges here or there but the upperclassman's speed was enough that winning one exchange wasn't enough to score and winning two or three exchanges in a single drive was beyond Daniel.

"Your bursts of speed are good but you have to be more unpredictable with them," the upperclassman offered.  "If you're facing someone faster than you you need to throw them off balance more when you can."  He picked up the ball and started walking back towards the equipment, "be more physical too, I'm faster and have longer reach but you're stronger than I am, make that the point of contention and you can buy a few precious seconds."

"I'll remember that in intramural soccer," Daniel said with slightly derisively.  Some would argue that the world wasn't fair, but Daniel had never expected it should be.  He had lost, he could either brood over that or he could make the changes required to fix it.  The latter seemed far more useful than the former so no point in wasting energy feeling sorry for himself.

"Right, you'd do okay there."  The older boy said bluntly.  "Tryouts for our team are in another month, if you want to show up there maybe you'd do okay there too."  He put the ball away and picked up the bag, "come on, help me with this equipment and I'll show you to the showers, you need it before the ceremony tonight."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Jul 7, 2016)

*Childhood's End: Dry Run*​


Chronos said:


> Jay, Jet & Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_He knows..._

Donovan looked on as the 2 boys looked at issued a symbolic challenge to the other. He looked down at the soil between them, a rip in the earth, rent asunder not by physical force or even psychic powers, but as though the earth itself chose to open for Jet, as if the parting of the red sea.

Jet made his declaration as though it was a command. He spoke not just to Jacob and Donovan, but to the other students on the field, to the soil, the grass, the skies. He spoke as though all the world was to his thrall. The other boy spoke almost with regret, but acknowledging very much the same thing. Were they the same? Had they the same power? The two boys appeared for a moment as angel and devil, black and white, light and darkness. But only for an instant. Donovan's thoughts quickly focused back on Jet alone, and his instinctual thought was simple.

_This boy is insane.
_
Yes, at first glance this boy was arrogant in his quirk to the point of delusion. But was there truth in that arrogance? He thought back to Jet's words to him.

_"I'm terribly sorry, Emerald. But you're quite incorrect. You've never met someone like me before. No one at all."_

This was true. But only to a point. As far as Donovan was concerned, in spite of his terrifying presence and power, he looked similar to the bullies of his childhood, boys who relished in the power they held over those unable to defend themselves.

_"Let me spit a tad of reality on you, dear Emerald. Not logic, not facts, not a single artifact of knowledge you'd acquired through any of the many, many dull scribes of men who are now long dead."_

He had spoken those words with typical condescension and confidence, but in spite of those with a sincerity that almost made Donovan believe in them. To believe in his reality where Jet had rightful sovereignty above all.

_"Again... A lion doesn't need to roar for the hare to notice that he's the king of the jungle. But this too, if a tree falls in the middle of the forest and no one's around to hear it, does it make a sound?"_

Donovan was starting get a firmer grasp on Jet's quirk. Perhaps he did all along, but refused its reality. That some were born to stand above others, to rule, to command, to to control. That this boy was rightfully above him in hierarchy.

Jet was starting to take interest in Jacob, the one who had repeated the words he clearly considered his own, and his own only. But before that, he tossed Donovan a cursory glance, looking very much like a master taking notice of an interesting slave.

"I don't know who the hell you think you are. I don't know why you think you have the damn right-"

"Simple, Emerald. It's unfortunate, really, but I _just met lots of people like you_."

He winced. He did accept Jet's control however he justified it, and it hurt, made him feel weak, submissive. Jet took notice, and it clearly pleased him, amused him.

"I'm terribly sorry, Emerald, I really am. Even the simpleton gets it while you stand there, trembling in your boots."

He clenched his fist, feeling his fingernails digging into his flesh. He was losing himself. How much of it was Jet's poisonous charisma? How much of it was his own insecurities? Either way, this stopped now. He would not accept this. He _could _not accept this, just eat up Jet's spiel, as convincing as it was. No, a world where social positions were dictated from birth would justify his childhood, his other-ness. It would be tantamount to accepting the dominance he had suffered under throughout his childhood, tantamount to accepting he would never be able to rise from the filth he had come from.

He sighed. He dealt in science, logic, facts. One was only as much a conqueror as his deeds, and the person he was looking at was a 15 year old boy no more accomplished than he was. He sighed, calming himself. Think things rationally. That was difficult, as even looking at Jet would begin to cloud his vision in red. But with effort, he managed to pull himself together. What did he gain from playing Jet's little game? Nothing. He wasn't expecting a pat from the back if he gave Jet the correct answer. So why was the raven-haired youth playing this game, toying with him on the subject of his quirk? The answer, would of course, be Donovan accepting his sovereignty.  Accepting Jet's sovereignty would be embracing the path his life had led so far. That was, to him, an unacceptable direction.

His left foot felt around for something. The pebble, yes. He concentrated, letting his heel fuse with the small stone, before beginning to take its traits. Skin, then flesh, then organs began to change on a molecular level. They hardened, gained mass, yet for some reason maintained fluidity. He gripped his fist, feeling confidence for perhaps the first time this confrontation. Successfully using his quirk always incited a warm feeling within him. It was natural to him now. Now of granite, he raised his foot carefully.

Donovan had begun to understand Jet held a quirk of frightening power, his instincts creating images of separating mountains, calmed storms, of people on their knees. It was a quirk perhaps of far greater magnitude than his own Adaptive Empathy. But it was just a damn quirk.

He had lost control, been under Jet's thrall. He remembered Jet's words. _Maybe it's because it was easy, Emerald. _His submission spoke more about himself than it did Jet, as much as he hated to admit it. He had been too weak to stand up for what he believed, willing to go with the flow because he feared being on the outside again, wanting so much to be one of the herd. He had betrayed himself with this front, his desire to lose his individuality among the sheep making him easy prey for the wolf. If he hoped to become someone he could be proud of in high school, he could not do so by giving up his integrity, his self.

He brought his foot down to a shattering impact. Grass and dust formed a cloud that scattered quickly. A few students turned around, murmured some comments about his quirk, then turned away. It was true that a tree falls in the forest whether it is acknowledged or not. but the reverse would be equally true. He could not give up his convictions to Jet's wiles, even as he felt fear at both himself and his foe.

On the ground, a second crater had formed, one about the same size as the one the raven-haired youth had created. The meaning was clear. That he would continue to believe in logic and science, not the manipulations of this fiend.

"I'm sorry for not getting it, Jet." He said as firmly as he could. "I don't care what you think your power is, or what it's magnitude is, what you can or cannot control. You are just someone with a quirk who has let is get to your quirk. You aren't special because of how you were born. You are special because of what you do, and you have done nothing special with it." Jet sighed in response, giving him a look that made him feel like an idiot, but he knew he had to keep his resolve. And so he stood his ground, daring Jet with the fiercest his eyes could give.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2016)

Keklantic Storm said:


> "I swear we didn't start this fight a-and my friend would never murder someone! Please don't expel us!"




_Richard
Auditorium_​
“So you expect me to turn a blind eye to the simple fact that one of my potential student was accused of murder, only because they tripped up slightly or as a joke?” Richard bows furrowed at the kids, “I don’t want to deal with a cry wolf situation, so I’m hoping for a story and fast, before I decide to send all three of you to the headmistress to sort out or better yet maybe a meeting with all your parents in the room to sort this out?”

Richard took a deep breath as he tried to calm his raging nerves before looking between the three of them, “Even if I wanted to take it lightly on you, think about what you would do in this situation. You are the future heroes of this world, would you blindly turn an eye to this situation?!”

“You are future heroes! I _*expect *_you to carry yourselves like one!” Richard voice raised at the kids, the more he thought about the situation, the more his lack of patience grew.  “Because the only way I see it now is that such foolishness is punishable by expulsion!”

Richard eyes burned into the children in a way only a disappointed adult could, but then Richard took a deep breath loudly and released a heavy sigh.

“All three of you have detention, for a full week.” Richard crossed his arms, “Once the semester starts, you are to instantly report to the detention hall after your classes. Until one of you wants to come out with the full story or you cooled your heads, whichever comes first. After the placement ceremony I will talk to your dorm overseer, and inform them of breaking the rules.”

Richard nodded his head to himself as he thought it was a fitting punishment, “I will not call your parents nor will I inform the headmistress, take this as me showing mercy…. You are being punished for starting a fight on the first day of school and *FOR NOW*…. I will overlook the murder accusation that is being thrown around so easily.”

And with that Richard balanced the holster of arrows on his back and retracted his bow into a more compact form, before he turned away and started to walk off, but before he got far he turned looked over his shoulders.

“If you care to break the rules again on the first day, let me know so I can have your papers to be transferred ready.” Richard warned before walking away, “With that, please enjoy the rest of the orientation, I’ll be dropping by the detention hall sometime, so I’ll see you three again.”


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2016)

DIMITRI 
ALEXANDROF​
"Good grief, looks like I made the right choice by not going to that beach party, my debut will come later,"

A green-haired boy with goggles on his head, muttered to himself as he walked throughout the hallways. Since most were out around that beach party, there werent alot of students around, if not any.

"Well I've got my reason for not going there but anyone else who wouldnt go to such a party with a bunch half-naked girls and boys, would have to be a complete loser,"

He spoke to no one in particular as he held his hands in his green trench coat pockets while slightly hunched over. The moment after the youth spoke, he spotted two out in the field through a nearby window.

"ohhh~?"

@WorkingMoogle 

He opened his mouth and made a curious sound while an apathetic grin ride along his cheek.

"Well either that, or a person dedicated to their practice. Which wouldn't hurt to do some right now actually,"

"Heeeyy!"

He called out to the two students carrying their luggage. Likewise, carrying his own stuffed bag, he managed to catch the attention of the two males as he lifted the nearby window and climbed out.

"Mind if I help out?"

Without waiting for either one of them to speak, the boy took one of the bags the younger fellow was carrying and placed it on his shoulder

"Don't worry, I'm pretty strong,"

The senior student clicked his tongue while watching this stranger. "You damn freshmen this year ust think you can do whatever you want don't you? Hey punk, just who the hell do you think you are?"

"Eh? Just who the hell do I think I am? Well thats simple, I'm Dimiri Alexandrof AKA D. Anarchy, straight out of beautiful mother Russia. Nice to meet you both ★"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 7, 2016)

Kei said:


> _Richard
> Auditorium_​
> “So you expect me to turn a blind eye to the simple fact that one of my potential student was accused of murder, only because they tripped up slightly or as a joke?” Richard bows furrowed at the kids, “I don’t want to deal with a cry wolf situation, so I’m hoping for a story and fast, before I decide to send all three of you to the headmistress to sort out or better yet maybe a meeting with all your parents in the room to sort this out?”
> 
> ...



"You think there's any credence to that murder accusation?" Slickback, leaning against a wall, asked as Richard passed. "You said it yourself, as heroes, we can't take this kind of thing lightly. Even if they are kids, you've seen enough to know what person with a quirk and little responsibility is capable off."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 7, 2016)

Michael satoutside of the dojo taking off his costume. He also took some time to rub his sore stomach. He grimmaced. "Guess that tongue lashing did more damage than I thought." After changing into his normal clothes, he decided to go get a meal. 

@kluang @Wizzrobevox 

As he got into the cafeteria, he noticed Zozo and Victor sitting at one of the tables. He picked up a burger and two bottles of water then walked over to the two. ”Oh, hey Zozo. Hey Victor." He sat down at the table. "Oh, nice fight against that Minimax guy, Zozo. Guy barely stood a chance." He took a large bite out of the burger. "Mmhf." He quickly swallowed the bite. "Not warm enough." He activated his Quirk to warm the patty up. "That's better." He turned to Victor. "So, how was your day so far?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 7, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael satoutside of the dojo taking off his costume. He also took some time to rub his sore stomach. He grimmaced. "Guess that tongue lashing did more damage than I thought." After changing into his normal clothes, he decided to go get a meal.
> 
> @kluang @Wizzrobevox
> 
> As he got into the cafeteria, he noticed Zozo and Victor sitting at one of the tables. He picked up a burger and two bottles of water then walked over to the two. ”Oh, hey Zozo. Hey Victor." He sat down at the table. "Oh, nice fight against that Minimax guy, Zozo. Guy barely stood a chance." He took a large bite out of the burger. "Mmhf." He quickly swallowed the bite. "Not warm enough." He activated his Quirk to warm the patty up. "That's better." He turned to Victor. "So, how was your day so far?"



"Oh hey, Michael!" Victor said in after swallowing a bunch of spinach. "My day was great! I went to my first beach party today! It was so much fun, plus I got to clean up afterwards so I could practice my quirk some more! And I met a bunch of interesting people today!" He gestured to everyone at the table. "We were just going around the table talking about our quirks-"

"YOU TRASH ASS FRESHMAN." Bellowed a loud voice from the cafeteria. People looked around for who could have been the one to say this before seeing the stomping figure that was Burton Brently, one of the more well respected upperclassmen on campus. His broad shoulders gyrating with every enraged step he took forward. An angered scrowl reaching all the way across his face and his blonde hair flowed in the wind. People mumbled under their breath what could have possibly made his so angered. It wasn't until he reached the target of his anger did anyone have a clue who he was referring to. 

The stood monolithically over Victor despite only being a few inches taller if Victor were standing because of the presence he exuded. Staying up ar him, Victor continued to eat the food of his plate with a confused look on his face.

"So, you're the freshman I've heard so much about?" Burton growled as he stared down Victor. Victor continued to eat the food off his plate with a confused look on his face. "You got a lot of balls to do what you've been doing and think you can get away with it, even if Kyle said he wouldn't mention anything to the principal." Victor continued to eat the food off his plate with a confused look on his face. "Let me make something clear, fresh meat, and this goes for the rest of you!" He said gesturing towards the table. "Just because you got in here doesn't mean it's playtime and you get to do whatever you want. There's a certain structure to things around here and you're just a tiny cog in that structure." Victor began to eat the food off Collette's plate with a confused look on his face. Burton's face soured even further. "WOULD YOU STOP EATING WHEN SOMEONE IS SCOLDING YOU?!?!" He snapped loudly. Victor calmly finished his last bite and swallowed, giving a final sigh as he completed his meal. 

"Ah." Victor replied. Burton's rage seemed to dissipate into bemusement as he gave a soft laugh and turn to his side.

"That's that shit, man." He said with a light chuckle. Suddenly he snapped his hand around

Pwing!

Smacking the fork out of Victor's hands and the fury on his face came back ten fold. "PUNK ASS FRESHMEN LIKE YOU THINK THEIR HOT SHIT WHO CAN GET AWAY WITH WHATEVER THE FUCK THEY WANT BECAUSE THEY'RE HEROES IN TRAINING." Burton shouted in Victor's face as he stepped closer and closer to him, head tilted to the side as he looked down on him. "BITCH ASS TRASH ASS FRESHMEN, THINKING THEY'RE BIG DOGS CUZ THEY BEAT TWO SOFT ASS 2ND YEARS, FLIPPING UP GIRLS SKIRTS AND USING THEIR QUIRKS LIKE IT'S NO FUCKING THING IN PUBLIC. YOU DON'T GOT ANY RESPECT FOR YOUR ELDERS." Victor stared up at Burton with in indescribable face, very calm, almost bored, yet very clearly paying attention to every minute detail, clearly, to everyone, his tough guy act wasn't working on Victor. When it seemed like he had stopped his tirade for a second, Victor made his move. 

He got up and then bent down on his heads and knees, bowing to Burton. "Acting as representative for the freshmen class, I, Victor Ricter, would like to apologize on behalf of my classmates for their behavior. Please forgive any unfavourable actions that they may have preformed since coming here."

An eerie silence filled the room after Victor said those words. Burton was flabbergasted, bewildered even. He never assumed that this kid would actually go this far of his own accord, he hadn't planned on it, or at least, to do so so...confidently. Submissive, yet firm, he wasn't shaking in his shoes from his display of machismo, yet he acted in a way to suggest submitance. People were starting to mumble, small talks of indescribable things that Burton couldn't comprehend. 
He could not scold the freshmen for his arrogance, but he couldn't exactly capitalize on any fear he had of him. In one, simple, nonviolent action, Burton had completely lost control of the situation. He sweat a slight bit before getting a semblance of composure.

"W-well, if you think your getting off that easy, your sorely mistaken." Burton said, returning to his previous state f anger. "It'll take a lot more from you to make up for what happened today. In the ring, 20 minutes. Be there." He said before walking away. Victor got up, stretching his arms out with a yawn. 

"What a boring guy." He said nonchalantly. He then turned towards the group. "Well, I'm going to go get some more food, carboload for my fight. Though really, I'm just getting more food for me!" He smiled then left the group temporarily. On his way, he heard murmurs of people saying "He's dead. So very dead." And "Burton's one of the tougher 2nd years! No way purple hair is gonna survive!" And "How is he so calm? Does he not realize what he's gotten himself into?"

Well duh. Of course he did! That's why he was so calm, no way he could actually beat that guy in a fight! Victor could sense underneath all that posed rage was an experienced hero in training, far more then he was currently. But he couldn't exactly just leave the fight as is, that guy would just keep dogging him about it and he'd never hear the end! Both options sucked.

He returned to his seat, plate filled once again. "I miss anything?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2016)

"Why did you bow? A warrior never bow before the wicked." Zozo was angry and confused. All this time she's been taught that justice takes many form, but it will never be broken or bowed.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 7, 2016)

"What is that guys' problem?" Michael took another bite of his burger. "Also, are all 2nd years in this school complete jerks or have I just gotten incredibly bad luck in that department?"



kluang said:


> "Why did you bow? A warrior never bow before the wicked." Zozo was angry and confused. All this time she's been taught that justice takes many form, but it will never be broken or bowed.



"He's just some loud, pompous jerk. Not really worth the effort. Although, if I were in that scenario, capitulating to him would be the last thing on my mind. I'd probably just ignore him until he runs out of steam. Or walk away. Really, whichever leads to less of a pointless bout." He took a drink from one of his water bottles before placing the other on his stomach. "If he actually hit one of us, though, that's a different story."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 7, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> "What is that guys' problem?" Michael took another bite of his burger. "Also, are all 2nd years in this school complete jerks or have we just gotten incredibly bad luck?"
> 
> 
> 
> "He's just some loud, pompous jerk. Not really worth the effort. Although I'd probably just ignore him until he runs out of steam. Or walk away. Really, whichever leads to less of a pointless bout." He took a drink from one of his water bottles before placing the other on his stomach. "But then again, that might just be me. If he actually hit one of us, though, that's a different story."





kluang said:


> "Why did you bow? A warrior never bow before the wicked." Zozo was angry and confused. All this time she's been taught that justice takes many form, but it will never be broken or bowed.


"Well, I thought it'd be enough for him if he got an apology, " He said thoughtfully. "It's not a hero's job to get into fights willy nilly. Avoiding and preventing conflicts is also important. We only fight when necessary. Guess it didn't work this time though." Taking a bite out of his meal. "Not like I could ignore him, he seems like the type who'll only let thing escalate if he doesn't get his way. The only options out in front of me are fight a far stronger opponent and lose or avoid fighting and have him and whatever other 2nd years punish the rest of the freshman as a result." He said taking another bite casually.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2016)

Kenju said:


> "Mind if I help out?"
> 
> Without waiting for either one of them to speak, the boy took one of the bags the younger fellow was carrying and placed it on his shoulder
> 
> ...



Daniel surrenders his load without complaint and offers a smile of thanks.  "Daniel Riley," he adds belatedly.  "From the States myself, but Nebraska seems like a thousand years away from here."

The upperclassman mutters something about kids and flashy introductions.  "Steve Miller, captain of the soccer team.  And undefeated in one-on-one duels I might add."  He heads off to the storage room barely a glance to see if the others are following.

"Suppose I shouldn't be proud that I had an audience for my thrashing," Daniel chuckles.  "But it shows the room to improve I guess.  You play?"  Follows the upperclassman while chatting with the newcomer.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 7, 2016)

@Wizzrobevox

All the commotion that came from the other end of the cafeteria had put the brakes on the unconscious clash of flirting between Roman and Freya. The french teenager's attention had diverted from the dark skinned Norwegian girl he secretly held feelings for toward the hyperactive boy he had befriended.

From what Roman could tell by their body language(he was too far to hear anything that was not shouting), the upperclassman grunt held deep hostility toward Victor. Every now and then, whenever the upperclassman boy would raise his voice Roman would pick up on a few words and phrases.

"PUNK ASS FRESHMEN LIKE YOU THINK THEIR HOT SHIT WHO CAN GET AWAY WITH WHATEVER THE FUCK THEY WANT BECAUSE THEY'RE HEROES IN TRAINING."

Roman's teeth gnashed and grinned together at the sound of the boys outcry. He clenched his fork with an iron grip. Sparks of static emitted from his palms in response to his emotions. The fork's four pointed tips began to mend together, metal liquefied and hardened in rapid succession. The four pointed tips conjoined to form a singular jagged edged. Roman held his newly formed makeshift shank and was prepared to pounce.

"Keep it together. Don't get heated" Freya eyed down Roman, aware of his intentions.

"BITCH ASS TRASH ASS FRESHMEN, THINKING THEY'RE BIG DOGS CUZ THEY BEAT TWO SOFT ASS 2ND YEARS, FLIPPING UP GIRLS SKIRTS AND USING THEIR QUIRKS LIKE IT'S NO FUCKING THING IN PUBLIC. YOU DON'T GOT ANY RESPECT FOR YOUR ELDERS."

By now Roman was already standing and motioning toward Victor's end of the cafeteria. He was prepared to lunge until Freya intervened.

"Cool it hothead. I wanna shut him just as bad as you do. But you know that isnt the answer. Use your head" She held a tight grip on his arm that wasn't the strength of a normal fifteen year old girl. At this point they caught wind of the upperclassman's challenge toward Victor.

"Alright, now let go of me" He shrugged Freya off and approached Victor as the older boy walked off in anger.

"Stand up, we need to talk" He ordered Victor.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 7, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> @Wizzrobevox
> 
> All the commotion that came from the other end of the cafeteria had put the brakes on the unconscious clash of flirting between Roman and Freya. The french teenager's attention had diverted from the dark skinned Norwegian girl he secretly held feelings for toward the hyperactive boy he had befriended.
> 
> ...



"Ah? Okay." He said plainly. "What's up?"


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 7, 2016)

"Back out of your fight" Roman was in disbelief but for once Freya was right and fighting their way out of this wasn't the solution.

"It isn't rational and the odds are stacked against you. That meathead has a whole year of experience and conditioning that you or anyone of us freshmen don't. Maybe in a year or two you'd have a chance but as you are now it's suicide."

"Cast aside your pride and sit this out, go to the teachers and tell them you're being harassed." He looked for the words that would have the most impact.

"Remember what you're hear for. A good hero knows when he is out of his depth"​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 7, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> "Back out of your fight" Roman was in disbelief but for once Freya was right and fighting their way out of this wasn't the solution.
> 
> "It isn't rational and the odds are stacked against you. That meathead has a whole year of experience and conditioning that you or anyone of us freshmen don't. Maybe in a year or two you'd have a chance but as you are now it's suicide."
> 
> ...



"Ah, of course, I can't win. Didn't you see that guy?" Victor stated as if it were obvious. "He looks super strong." The two seemed to give a sigh of relief. "But I can't lose either."

A moment of confusion.

"Before anything else, a hero's job is to save people. It's not about winning or losing. Right now," Victor said turing towards where Burton had left off in. "That guy needs saving the most. So I won't fight, but I won't walk away either. I'll do something even better." A honest smile came across his face as he broke into a sprint in the same direction as Burton as he looked back. "Feel free to come and watch! It'll be starting soon though so I'd hurry up if I were you!" He laughed optimistically as he left.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2016)

@Karma15 @Wizzrobevox  @P-X 12 @kluang

-Cafeteria-

​“Excuse me everyone! I apologize for interrupting your meal!” Kyle walked into the room, shouting over the murmuring crowd. “Please remain calm, I understand that all of you have heard about this so called “Fight” That will be going on. But I assure all of you, No such fight will be taking place.” Kyle walked his way towards the center of the room. “I’m sure all of you are brimming with excitement right? You think ‘OH! We’re at an official hero school now! We can use our perks! We can go wild!’ Well. I’m here to tell you, You Can Not.” 


Kyle looked around the room, “For those who know me, I need no introduction, But for those of you who are just starting at this school, please allow me to introduce myself. My name is Kyle Weathers, If you don’t know that name I go by the Hero Name, Paean. I am this schools Doctor.” He wanted to reach for a cigarette right now but was unable to… as it was a no-smoking area. “I’m here to tell you all, No more fights. No more battles; Sanctioned or Not, today.” 


He could hear the kids whispering to themselves. “I know what you are thinking. You want to use those quirks you’ve been holding back on all these years. But there is a time and place for all of that. You are all just students, Today is your first day at this school. You should be living the lives of a care-free teenager for just today… Because after today, You will no longer be teenagers. You won’t be citizens. You are striving to be heroes! This school is not to be taken lightly! The training here is hellish and I can predict by the end of the year…. At least half of you will no longer be here.” 


He knew it sounder somber, but sometimes these children needed a kick in the right direction. “You may find our methods too harsh, you might like to bend the rules, you may overuse your quick and break your body… I can only fix the latter issue.” He held up his hand. “With this hand, I can repair all the damage the teachers here wish to inflict upon you. This is the reason why the second years walk with confidence. Because they know the hellish training that this school is capable of and they’ve been through to the other side.” 


He cleared his throat as he put his hand down. “I want to see all of you make it to the second year. As I wanted to see them make it. Every year I am the one responsible for the healths of each and every student at this school… I am responsible for ensuring that they are fixed up, patched up and that… By the end of the schooling they receive here. Go on to be great heroes!” He turned to face as many student’s as he could.



“It is for this reason… That I tell you not as a Teacher, But as someone who has to see the injured faces of students day by day. Day in and Day out. Please, avoid this senseless violence! I Don’t want to scare you! I don’t want to hurt you! I don’t want to Expel you! I tell you how hard this school is, because I know first hand the trials and tribulations you all will be going through! I tell you the dangers, because I see them first hand… SO please!! I Beg of you all! Do not throw away your youth so carelessly! Do not make me have to see your injured faces… Allow me to see the smiling faces of young men and women, working together!” 


Kyle smiled as he watched over the teenagers in this room. “Let us all get along, We are all marching on the path of the hero! Fighting needlessly and Senselessly for ones own gain… That is the road to villainy.”


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 7, 2016)

Cafeteria
Roman sighed in relief and could feel the tension in his shoulders disperse. The school nurse, Kyle Weathers initially came off as a complete narc, he diffused their beach party within an hour of it beginning, and he seemed to always be there to shut down any attempt they made at rebellious fun. However, it appeared that he was in fact just an overzealous faculty member who cared for his students. Plus he was relieved that he didn't have to chase after Victor and drag him away from a potential fight.

He was beginning to question why he intervened so much in the life of someone else, especially one he had just met. It was uncharacteristic of him to give more than two shits about a classmate but this Victor guy was the purest person he had ever met, and this began to interest Roman. He decided that it wouldn't be bad to befriend a loudmouth like him. And with that Roman went back to his seat, avoiding the eyes of Freya's "I told you so look"

"I told yo-"

"Don't" He interjected, placing a fork against her lips in his act to silence them. ​


----------



## Kenju (Jul 7, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel surrenders his load without complaint and offers a smile of thanks.  "Daniel Riley," he adds belatedly.  "From the States myself, but Nebraska seems like a thousand years away from here."
> 
> The upperclassman mutters something about kids and flashy introductions.  "Steve Miller, captain of the soccer team.  And undefeated in one-on-one duels I might add."  He heads off to the storage room barely a glance to see if the others are following.
> 
> "Suppose I shouldn't be proud that I had an audience for my thrashing," Daniel chuckles.  "But it shows the room to improve I guess.  You play?"  Follows the upperclassman while chatting with the newcomer.



DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF

While casually strolling alone the field with his fellow students, Dimitri half-heartedly listened as he carried the bag hanging along his shoulder. His eyes gave off the look of a carefree boy, but his small consistent smirk, conveyed that he was thinking of something quite sadistically. "Well Danny, at least your trip home is a lot closer. Getting used to these American weather conditions is a pain in the neck, I don't know how you all do it," he commented in a playfully pained expression, fanning his sweating face with one of his hands.

After hearing Steve's introduction, a curious eye turned toward his direction, "Soccer captain, huh?". After muttering that to himself, and causing the other two bring up questioning glances, Dimitri brought back the topic, "Well it's nothing to worry about, we all get our asses handed to us every now and then. The point is that we stand back up even stronger than before and keep out head held high, that's what heroes do right?" despite saying that to their faces, the last sentence clearly sounded as if it had no weight to them at all. In fact, one could tell in his eyes just how hollow it meant.

"I didn't play much Footbal- I mean Soccer back at home. In fact, I was always into hockey myself. It was my passion, and everyday that passes, I miss it even more,..." He spoke so while staring off into the distance. There was a stark contrast in his tone and look to before and now. When he brought up hockey, a glimmer seemed to sparkle in his iris and demeanor seemed more energetic for that few seconds. But all that soon ended as Dimitri pulled himself back to reality, "but enough of that, I've got something more important!"

He stopped in his tracks, took off his stuffed backpack and kneeled down while opening it up. "Steve, I'm glad to know that you're the Soccer Captain, I can't believe I got such a good catch!...Ah, where did I put it...," Dimitri continued to talk while rummaging through his bag. "Here, it is~...TADA!"

"What....is that?"

The soccer captain hesitantly spoke while staring at what Dimitri just pulled out. "Ah come on, come on. You know exactly what this is....Danny, Steve, you both are incredibly lucky today. That's right, you both will be the first to have these one-kind merchandise. Not only that, you are allowed to have this super special ultra offer that comes with my favorite four letter word, 'FREE'. You heard me right, F.R.E.E, FREE! Yes! You both will be the first to have these brand new D. Anarchy shirts for free!"



Yes, in Dimitri's hands was a black shirt with a D.A signature plastered on the front, presented proudly in front of the two students. The green-haired's face held a brim and welcoming grin for his two customers. It was a large difference from his attitude from before. This Dimitri's 'Salesman Mode'!

"Cool aren't they? And you guys get to have them for free! With the only strings attached being that you both wear them for an entire day! Sounds like a great deal huh? Just make sure when people ask where you got those awesome shirts that you mention it's Freshmen Dimitri Alexandrof AKA D. Anarchy, the fastest rising soon to-be top hero around★! ​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 7, 2016)

-Aftermath-

The halls where vastly quite while the pair walked down them. It was eerie, unnerving, and worst of all 

Boring.

Victor looked towards the 2nd year, who's back was hunched and and brow furrowed angrily. His hands were jammed in his pockets as he stepped bowlegged. 

"So, I heard that move was called the Golden Press. Does that mean you have some sort of gold manipulation quirk?" Victor asked curiously.

No response.

"Well, my quirk is called Crush and it can pretty much crush anything, but there is a limit on how much." He explained as he showed off his power.

No response. 

His power dissipated. As he turned back to face his front while he walked in unison with Burton. "So why'd you want to fight in the first place?"

"Ah?" Burton grunted.

"I can tell that it wasn't about me, why you were so miffed I mean, it was probably something else. So?" Victor asked.

No response...at first.

"You know how important this school is? We are meant to be the next generation of protection for this nation. It's headed by the one of the seven people who saved it from the brink of collapse and has gathered big name heroes to teach it's courses. It's kind of a big deal. You know how obnoxious it is to see a bunch of snot nosed fucktards who just got admitted act like they run the place. Not to mention how bad it looks with them beating two 2nd years who are supposed to be better than them, trash asses..." He muttered, never taking his eyes away from his front.

"Well, if it means anything, I didn't know having a beach party was against the rules, otherwise we wouldn't have done it." Victor said.

"What kind of retard would think that's an okay move to do on the first day?" Burton spat. Victor pouted at him.

"No need to be a jerk about it. Besides, we cleaned it up as good as new afterwards, and we learned our lesson about taking things seriously now that we're here."

"Hm." Burton grunted.

"So, were you headed now?" Victor questioned.

"Kyle Weathers office," Burton replied. "That teacher said he wanted to 'have a word with me'." He scoffed. "If I'm lucky, maybe Richard will be their too."

"I doubt you're in that much trouble, but I wouldn't be surprised if you got detention."

"If I'm lucky." Burton said back.

"You get in trouble a lot?" Victor asked.

"Today's a first. Maybe an attitude problem mention here or there, but nothing serious."

"Not surprising." Victor blurted out. Burton growled. "Shouldn't I come along with?" Suddenly the two were at the end of the hallway, and it split in two opposite directions.

"Nah, he's probably only concerned with me, being older or some shit." Burton started of in his direction. "Go back to your friends. They're probably waiting." Victor stood there for a second.

"What do you think of the freshmen?" Victor asked.

"Just keep your noses clean." Burton replied. 

Victor let a small smile cross his lips.

"Oh yeah," Burton said as he stopped for a second and turned towards Victor. "This ain't over, we're having a proper fight one day." He turned away and kept walking. "No tricks, just fists."

Victor laughed a bit. "Hopefully I can actually stand a chance at beating you by then!" 

No response.

Victor smiled again before turning and walking in his own direction back to the cafeteria.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kei (Jul 7, 2016)

Let's Have Fun~
Morning|| Interaction: Bitt​

_“Eh….?”_

Fun fact of the day. 

Those with succubus and or the incubus quirk have a heighten ability to understand people wants. That is why they are primed for political positions or among other things. They were the best of providing the people around them what they wanted and needed with little to no effort. It came second nature for them, though for Troya at this point in his life, he really didn’t understand this kid. Like he didn’t get him on the basic level, what his body was telling him, the basic instinct that ran through his blood was telling him it was something simple, but he knew it had to be something more.

No one was that simple….

Or maybe he finally met someone on that level….​
Racking his brain around it began to tire him out, Troya couldn’t help but let out a sigh.

“So what you want is….” Troya searched to find the words, it was so simple, but it couldn’t be, “A friend?”

_What kind of cliché level is that shit?_​
Troya rubbed the back of his neck, “I’m usually good at these thing, much better, it’s part of my quirk, but I’m actually amazed, you stomped me. Is that all you want from me? I’m confused…”

Going to a new school was filled with new taste and adventures, it was a great place for kids to grow and change. Though Troya wanted to be the only thing that didn’t change, but here he was actual so badly stomped to the ground that he couldn’t read this kid.  Troya couldn’t think straight, though maybe his words from before actual caused a gear in his brain to spin a bit.

“If you want, I can be in your dreams….” Troya said, “I don’t mind, girl, boy, or anything in between. I don’t mind. If you want to experiment we can do this, I pride myself on being someone’s first.

“Is that what you want, because I’m finding it hard to believe that your desire is that simple.”​
Or it could be and Troya was an idiot….

Which was highly probable….​
“Bitt…” Troya repeated the foreign name, that caused a headache in his head, “Right?”

“Bitt Stiles….?”​
“I’ll try to remember….”​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 7, 2016)

@Hero @Karma15 @kluang @P-X 12 

Victor returned to the table with with varitable confidence, taking his seat once more. "How's it going party people?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2016)

Kenju said:


> After hearing Steve's introduction, a curious eye turned toward his direction, "Soccer captain, huh?". After muttering that to himself, and causing the other two bring up questioning glances, Dimitri brought back the topic, "Well it's nothing to worry about, we all get our asses handed to us every now and then. The point is that we stand back up even stronger than before and keep out head held high, that's what heroes do right?" despite saying that to their faces, the last sentence clearly sounded as if it had no weight to them at all. In fact, one could tell in his eyes just how hollow it meant.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Daniel gives a weary nod, "that is, as best I can tell, the defining characteristic of a hero."  He mentally pushed his exhaustion aside as best he could for now.  Fatigue could be ignored for a time, though it always came back with a vengeance.  "I came here to help people, become a hero.  Not for popularity, fame, recognition, or riches.  And I understand that is a path that is full of hardships.  But being a hero doesn't mean you never get knocked down, just that people are depending on you when you fall so you _have to get back up._"

The senior gives a slow whistle, "someone's drank the Kool-Aid."  He shook his head clearly a step from laughing.  "It's great to have goals, but professional heroes are three-quarters PR.  That's the value of an elite school like this, get hooked up with an elite professional group, and be three steps ahead of the game when you graduate."

Daniel stopped firm, weary muscles suddenly protesting and shook his head slowly.  "No it's not.  The world might not be as simple as 'good' and 'evil' but that doesn't mean that 'good' and 'evil' don't exist.  There are things worth fighting for, and if that means pushing yourself to the limit then that's what you have to do."

Then Steve did laugh, shaking his head.  "Look at yourself, you can barely stand now.  Keep pushing those limits and one day something's going to push back, harder than you can probably take."  He pauses slightly considering than amends, "one more tip, free of charge.  Work on your stamina, if you can't handle a full game you're no use to the team."

Gritting his teeth Daniel nods slightly, "tryouts are in a month you said?  I'll see you then, and we'll see what difference the time will make."  He turns back to Demitri and takes the shirt graciously, "an odd request, but hardly the strangest thing I've seen today.  Sounds like a deal to me, just remember me when you're famous, okay?"


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 7, 2016)

Enter: The Heroic Delinquent 

Milan, Italy 24 hours Ago


Vino Ventonelli was not an individual you would call stupid or suicidal. He did not harbor suicidal urges or suffer from depression. Yet, the act he was about to commit was the very definition of suicide. No sane man in Italy would dare steal from Giorno Ventonelli, the very same man Vino intended to target, and Vino's own father. The red head stood tall, gazing down at the men in black parked several blocks away from him. Your average security personnel, men who made their living as the grunt force of the underground empire that was the Ventonelli. Tonight Vino intended to send a message to not only these men but their employer, his father.

"Tonight's the night!" He cried with all his might, secretly hoping he wasn't heard and lose the element of surprise. Immediately Vino went to work and prepared to set his plan into motion. It was a simple one really. Break in, kick some ass, steal some of his father's money, A.K.A. his own inheritance, and leave. All of which had to be done within 10 minutes. Easy right?

He threw on his customized sun glasses, which weren't really sun glasses but a visor that was design to support his quirk. They allowed him to more accurately pin point targets, prevented wind or dust to get into his eye, and according to Vino's own words "They looked pretty damn sexy".

Vino inhaled deeply taking in what he secretly hoped wasn't his last breath. He readied himself into a down starting position, copying that of Olympic sprinters. He exhaled deeply and darted off into a sprint. At his initial speeds he was visible and difficult to follow for the untrained eye, as he sped down two blocks he accelerated gradually clocking at speeds of 65 mph. Within 15 seconds he had reached the entrance of the Ventonelli estate and with a series of quick jabs he knocked out the front guards and made his way into the building.

Vino cleared out each of the buildings 6 floors, running through the mass of security guards as he went. He dashed through incoming bullets, weaved past the guards who had possessed physical enhancement quirks and making quick work of those who were quirkless. After five minutes of surgically incapacitating his targets he had made it to his objective, leaving the guards who were still conscious eating his dust.

His father's safe was protected by a large rectangular steel door that required a four digit pin to gain entry. This proved to be easy work for Vino, his father, despite his notorious standing as the kingpin of Italian organized crime, was a simple man, and his password turned out to be the year of his birth.

"È grande idiota" At superhuman speeds he cracked the safe's pass code and made way for its contents. In rapid succession he loaded several pounds of euro's into his book bag. He was on his way to dashing out of the building until a framed photo caught his eye.

"Mama. This is for you" The photo had been of a young woman no older than 40 but still maintaining the beauty of a woman in her prime. Next to this woman was a miniature Vino, smiling profusely as the light glimmered in his eyes. Vino turned away at the sight of the image, his mother was dead, and so was the boy in the photo. 

Vino sprinted out of the building before the security personnel could reassemble their forces. He ran knowing the life he was leaving behind, knowing he was leaving the family he grew to love, and would be leaving behind the trail of blood he had caused in Italy. Tonight the Grim Reaper of Milan was no more, for tomorrow he would begin his life as an American high school student.

Half an hour following Vino's raid on the Ventonelli estate, a statuesque bearded red haired man stood gazing at the Milan skyline. Giorno Ventonelli was a man of few words and many actions. He had many achievements and very few enemies, and now as he stood over the incapacitated mass of bodies he wondered if tonight he had made a new enemy.

Giorno had long since found the resolve to kill his son, he would take care of any individual who crossed him, regardless of their ties to him. However, rather than express rage at his son's betrayal he could only feel disappointment.

"Soft! The boy is soft" Vino had left his targets alive, a moment of weakness Giorno would make sure he regretted. He prepped the few men that were conscious and gave out his orders.

"Send out the call. I want a bounty on my son"​


----------



## Hero (Jul 7, 2016)

_Isaac & Colette_
Schoolin' Life, Here & Now
Part 3
________________________



Wizzrobevox said:


> "Pass some of that on over here then!" Victor said picking up a piece of meat off of her plate and on to his. "Sure, I'd love too!" Victor raised his hand and a wavey purple energy surrounded it. "My quirk is Crush! I can basically crush anything you can think off! Fire, steel, light, force, energy, bullets, milk, til it's nothing! It also loses it's properties once it's being crushed." The energy dissipated. "But I can only crush so much of something currently, so a lot of something could overwhelm it, but it kinda varies depending on what it is. Plus it takes energy every time I crush something, so there's that, and it's not that flashy."


"What do you mean not that flashy?" Isaac shouted jumping across the table with a balled fist. "Can you crush people? You have quite the quirk. My quirk allows me to become and to manipulate, create, and shape the element mercury!"

"Pyrokinesis." Camila said without looking up from her food. Then it was Colette's turn

"I can detect and manipulate the emotions and senses, including feelings, moods and their affects, of people, animals and other creatures, whether by increasing, decreasing, causing or otherwise channeling emotions, even manifesting the emotional energy to a physical level." Colette shared. Everyone looked at Colette curiously except Camila, she looked worried.

"What an oxymoron," Isaac said finally. "The person one person who can control emotions and other individuals senses can't feel emotion herself. Now it makes sense why you talk like a robot haha"

"That's correct."

"This girl..."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *@cafeteriatable still @Hero*
> 
> "Well there is this." A plain cheese sandwich appears out of existence wrapped up.
> Mel hands it over to Colette
> ...



"I'm guessing you have the ability to generate food?" Isaac said with a full mouth.

"I haven't bee there yet." Colette said simply.

"Go with Melaina," Camila urged. "Physical activity would help burn off some of those calories she gave you."

Colette nodded in agreement. "Ok, I'll go."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 8, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> @Karma15 @Wizzrobevox  @P-X 12 @kluang
> 
> -Cafeteria-
> 
> ...



Michael nodded at Mr. Weather's speech. "Thank the lord; a member of the faculty. Hopefully that'll be the end of all this garbage." He finished his burger then downed the water bottle afterwards.



Wizzrobevox said:


> @Hero @Karma15 @kluang @P-X 12
> 
> Victor returned to the table with with varitable confidence, taking his seat once more. "How's it going party people?"



"Pretty alright so far. Say, where's you run off to?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Isaac & Colette_
> Schoolin' Life, Here & Now
> Part 3
> ________________________
> ...


Melaina gets up and waits for Colette, she's made it clear to everyone who'd ask she wouldn't tell her quirk as the comment was ignored.
"Seems you also have the ability to pull peoples legs, but lets go... 
You look like a swim team person so we'll look for that here first, should be somewhere in the sports area."
Once outside the cafeteria Mel starts striking up a conversation with Colette while casually walking towards the sports area.
"That person that pushed me over from before, Camila sure seemed worried. Saying you have no emotions just because you are flat and monotone is ridiculous."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 8, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Isaac & Colette_
> Schoolin' Life, Here & Now
> Part 3
> ________________________
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina gets up and waits for Colette, she's made it clear to everyone who'd ask she wouldn't tell her quirk as the comment was ignored.
> "Seems you also have the ability to pull peoples legs, but lets go...
> You look like a swim team person so we'll look for that here first, should be somewhere in the sports area."
> Once outside the cafeteria Mel starts striking up a conversation with Colette while casually walking towards the sports area.
> "That person that pushed me over from before, Camila sure seemed worried. Saying you have no emotions just because you are flat and monotone is ridiculous."





P-X 12 said:


> Michael nodded at Mr. Weather's speech. "Thank the lord; a member of the faculty. Hopefully that'll be the end of all this garbage." He finished his burger then downed the water bottle afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pretty alright so far. Say, where's you run off to?"



"Long story. Though I think ended up making a rival, I think." He said thoughtfully as he tapped his right temple. "That Burton is a real grump, but he isn't all bad. A jerk, but not all bad. At least he doesn't hate freshmen anymore. I think that was a successful save." He smiled. "Mel and Col already left huh?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 8, 2016)

*Yeshua III*

_Stadium_

*Spoiler*: _Commentators_ 





*“The Wonder Twins”* Aaliyah and Alethea




“it appears that the Red team has finished strategizing and are making their way back onto the _big grassy area of white lines_.”

“White lines on a big grassy area, otherwise known as the _*field*_.”

“Haha, yes, that too. And it appears, Alethea, that the Red team has found them a new _tightened_.”

“*Tight end *that is new, indeed, Aaliyah.” She responded with agitation, which her sister only met with a small chuckle.

“That too sister, that too. But upon closer inspection, this player seems to be a bit on the small side. Looking no more than about five foot five and maybe pushing a hundred pounds if they were wet. Pretty stark difference when compared to some of these more cornbread fed muscle heads wouldn’t you say?”

“Quite right. The tight end adds an extra boost of blocking to the interior line and because of this they need to be much brawnier than most receivers. As such this seems to be incredibly bad choice from an observers’ point view.”

“Well, I have no clue what any of that even meant, yet what I do know Is size does not matter. . .not words you’ll be hearing me say often.” Aaliyah trailed off under her breath, catching a glare from her sister and much curiosity from the public. “After all this is Grand Heroics Academy, as the name implies, Heroes are around so that means quirks abound. Now onto the field.”

Dropping their mic Alethea quickly whisper to her sister.

“You’re really grasping here.”

On the field the teams were taking their positions. The cheer of the students around them turned into muttering amongst themselves. Everyone seemed to be enthralled by the new tight end on Team Red, who was smaller than every person on the field by a foot and smaller by more than a hundred pounds. With only five minutes left in the final quarter this was going to be their final move. But the crowd wondered just what were they thinking?

Squatting into position, Bai observed the general mood of both teams as he prepared to hike. It was amusement and confidence on Team Blue, at this point they figured everything was in the bag and a sudden replacement, especially one that looked so frail, only engorged that ego even more. Where they really going to be all right?

“Hut.”

_{“Looks like they aren’t taking our new player seriously at all.”}_ Glares and smirks abound, subtle taunting and comments, a bead of sweat slid down his face as he looked down toward their new player. _{“At least the bait isn’t being bought. That said though.”}_ He pondered back to the other team.

“Hut.”
_
{“Looks about like six defensive backs, three of them being the Titans, two safeties from the line, two line backers. . .a standard dime play. Looks like Blue seems to be expecting a pass.”}_

“Hut.”

A long dragged release of breath escaped from his chest, gaining the clarity his needed and shutting all the distraction from out his mind. With just one final look at his newest tight end, who caught returned his gaze, and gave a nod to let him know it was time.

“Hut.”
_
{“I’m counting on you.”}_ Bai mouthed before looking straight down the line, pass the players and at the goal.

*“HIKE.”*​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Long story. Though I think ended up making a rival, I think." He said thoughtfully as he tapped his right temple. "That Burton is a real grump, but he isn't all bad. A jerk, but not all bad. At least he doesn't hate freshmen anymore. I think that was a successful save." He smiled. "Mel and Col already left huh?"



" Huh. Well, you were able to reconcile with him, and that's the important bit. Hopefully his change of heart will stick. Might have to do some of my own reconciling later." Michael threw away his bottle and burger wrapper. "Anyways, I think I'll just go with them for a bit. See you guys later."



Hero said:


> _Isaac & Colette_
> Schoolin' Life, Here & Now
> Part 3
> ________________________
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina gets up and waits for Colette, she's made it clear to everyone who'd ask she wouldn't tell her quirk as the comment was ignored.
> "Seems you also have the ability to pull peoples legs, but lets go...
> You look like a swim team person so we'll look for that here first, should be somewhere in the sports area."
> Once outside the cafeteria Mel starts striking up a conversation with Colette while casually walking towards the sports area.
> "That person that pushed me over from before, Camila sure seemed worried. Saying you have no emotions just because you are flat and monotone is ridiculous."



Michael got up from the table and ran over to the group. "Hey! mind if I tag along?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 8, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> " Huh. Well, you were able to reconcile with him, and that's the important bit. Hopefully his change of heart will stick. Might have to do some of my own reconciling later." Michael threw away his bottle and burger wrapper. "Anyways, I think I'll just go with them for a bit. See you guys later."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Well, looks like it's just you, me, Zozo, and Camila, huh Isaac?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

@Hero


P-X 12 said:


> Michael got up from the table and ran over to the group. "Hey! mind if I tag along?"



"Oh hey, yes that'd be great could use another person. Maybe we'll get to show our talents off more this way."


----------



## Island (Jul 8, 2016)

*WILLIAM WESTLEY*
With Rae Hart

---​“Two words. Empathetic Masochism.” Westley responds to Rae’s question. “Not even five minutes into Heroics and Chill, and I encounter my first empath.” Something which could have ended disastrously, but that was all part of the fun, right?

_You have an image to upkeep, Miss Hart._ Westley recalls his conversation with Rae. _I have an image I’m trying to create._ A simple agreement. _Being the little troublemaker that you are, you’re bound to get into some… altercations. But don’t worry your pretty little head about it! I grease some palms, fill some pockets, and…_

_Poof! _He accompanies this with a hand motion.
_
All I need from you is to make me… real. _He searches for the words._ No. I need you to make me better than real. I need you you to make me *AMAZING!*_ He was already amazing, of course, but what he wanted was to be an amazing _superhero_. _Any quirky upstart can make me _*REAL *_but only the daughter of America's Sweetheart can make me _*AMAZING!*

_If people see us together, then Kaching *MUST *be a real superhero! An *AMAZING *superhero, even!_ Westley realized that he was essentially paying somebody to be his friend, but that was a small price to pay for legitimizing his image as a superhero.

“But enough about me.” Westley says to his new partner-in-fraud. “Let’s go make some friends.”

@BringerOfChaos


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Enter: The Heroic Delinquent II

A red haired, tall and lanky young man stood outside the front doors of Grand Heroics High casually smoking from his cigarette. He leaned against one of the nearby trees calmly inhaling the fumes emitting from the butt of his cigarette. With his black hooded jacket, slim fit jeans, and combat boots he had the appearance of a gang banger, a delinquent, someone up to no good. All of which were unconventional idiosyncrasies that were contrary to the model image of a student, especially one who attended such a prestigious school.

In Vino's case he was an exception, a special case that was only admitted to the school by the graces of the headmistress. Vino knew he didn't belong in this school, the freshmen who passed him on their way inside the building knew it, and he was sure a majority of the faculty at GHH knew it as well. God's Eye had known of his criminal background and the Ventonelli name had weight even in the States, and yet she took a leap of faith with the boy. She saw underneath the farce he maintained, the pretense of subversion that he hid under. Under the surface she saw a lost child, a young man who saw too much at a young age. Henceforth, the headmistress decided to enroll Vino Ventonelli, albeit under a strict probationary period where his actions would be monitored. Vino felt the air release from his chest as he sigh of relief. He hadn't expected his enrollment to be a success nor to be pardoned, or at least that's what it appeared to be, of his notorious past.

"I wonder if that woman knows I'm a killer... Or was." He rejected the thought. That woman had an atmosphere that was stifling, something he had only felt from his father. The air of an individual with power.

Vino took one last hit from his cigarette before tossing it aside. He grabbed his luggage and tossed the bag over his right shoulder. With his hands in his pockets and his feet spread apart he kicked the front doors open(being mindful not to break anything ) and made his way into the building. 

Vino Ventonelli was officially a high school student and he couldn't wait to make his mark.

"I hope the ladies are bad"​


----------



## kluang (Jul 8, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Well, looks like it's just you, me, Zozo, and Camila, huh Isaac?"



"Any place in particular you want to go? Or should we called it a day and see you in class tommorow?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2016)

-Three Years Ago, L.A. County-​

A mask boy runs down the streets, “God Damn it! You better have a plan you brat!” A fat man shouts as he follows behind the young boy. “My plan is you move your fat ass! You want to get caught by the cops!?” The boy screams back. “Hell no! I thought you had some kinda plan! Ain’t your daddy that big-” “SHUT THE HELL UP AND RUN STAY PUFT” The boy leaped over a car and rushed through traffic. “Ugh… This was a simple smash and grab.. Why the hell do I have to run away with dickless the wonder sack...” 


“HEY! I HEARD THAT YOU SHIT HEAD!” The fat man screams, “Down there! That alley is clear!” The two ducked into the alleyway, quickly making their way up the fire escape. “REALLY!? Now we have to climb!?” “Look blob, Climb or get arrested. Your choice.” the boy tossed a sack over his shoulder and climbed hard and fast. Aiming for the rooftop quick as he could. “Ugh… Really...’ The blob like man grumbled, following the boy.


Once they reached the top, the two paused to catch their breath. “Alright… So what’s the plan now?” The young boy sighed, “Damn it… I’d been saving this up too…” He looked down at his hand, “I don’t want to have to use this.” He grumbled. “Use what!? Do you have some kind of ace up your sleeve!?” The fat man drew closer. “Come on! Tell me! Tell me what you can do!?” The man was in his face, bent over, he could smell the burrito’s he’d eaten for lunch on his breath, it was disgusting.


“Alright I’ll tell you buddy.” The boy smirked under his mask. “Lucky Seven!” His body shook with electricity as he dashed over to the edge of the building and chuckled the lard ass as hard as he could. “WAAAH!!!!” He screamed, flying over the edge and landing on the other side. As he screamed, the boy leaped into the air. “Shit shit shit, my power… Shit… It’s fading fast…” THUD! The fat man hit the building’s roof and THUD!!! the young boy landed on-top of him.


“WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT FOR!?” He screamed as hard as he could. “Fuck… Just shut up… nnngh… Damn it… My body.” The boy rolled off the man and hit the roof. “I can’t move for a little while. Drag me down stairs, we should be safe here. They won’t come looking for us.” 


“Oh… You can’t move… huh?” The man laughed, “Well then… TAKE THIS YOU BASTARD!” THUD! His foot connected with the boys side. “Nnngh, You bastard! What the hell!?” “THIS IS FOR TOSSING ME!” THUD! “THIS IS FOR MAKING FUN MY WEIGHT!” THUD! “THIS IS FOR BOTCHING THE JOB!” THUD! “THIS IS FOR LANDING ON ME!” THUD! “THIS IS BECAUSE I HATE YOUR DAD!” THUD! “THIS IS JUST FOR FUN!” THUD! “Hahaha… Wellp, Look’s like you’re the screwed one kid.”


The fat man picked up his sack, then picked up the boys. “See you later, dipshit.” The boy gripped his side and tossed off his mask, the young charlie coughed blood onto the roof and wiped his mouth. “Damn it...” He tried his best to claw and drag himself to the other side of the building. “This… This is going to hurt.” The building was only three stories luckily… nothing should end up broken… He waited a few moments, before rolling himself off the top of the building.


“Hahaha! That brat! I hope he dies up there!” THUD!!!!!! As he walks out of the building… Charlie’s body lands on-top of him. “Hey… give me my bag back.” Charlie coughed, “You… You bastard...” The fat man rolled away from the boy. “Nnngh, If I didn’t have my soft body quirk I’d be dead right now you know!!!” 

“Don’t care… Thanks for the bags.” Charlie grabbed both bags and stumbled his way to his feet. “Nnh… I can barely move… people are looking at me.” The fat man’s eye twitched. “YOU BASTA-” THUD!!! “No fear citizens for I have arrived!” The man stood proud and tall, wearing the image of a Rook on his chest. “The Rook!” They screamed, though he appeared more like the thing… A massive giant of a man, made out of solid stone.


“Oh… I don’t care who you are! You wanna tango big guy!?” The fatman screamed. “Just try to hurt me! HAHAHA!” The Rook’s punch was indeed rendered powerless when it connected with the perps soft body. But It didn’t stop the man from flying backward into a young Charlie, both flying down the street. “Oops...” The rook looked down at his hand. “I didn’t know he’d go flying like that.”


--- Inside A building---


“I hate you.” The blob like man stated, as both were trapped under a pile of boxes. “The feeling is mutual. Rest assured.” The two struggled to get free from the boxes and poured out onto the floor. “I think my shoulder is dislocated.” Charlie groaned, slowly standing to his feet. “Yup… It’s dislocated.” He groaned. “Hah. I don’t ever break a bone!” The Blob leaped up and grinned. “But i’ll be TAKING THESE! HAHAHAHA!” he screamed as he stole the sacks and rushed out of the building.


“Fine by me.” Charlie checked his pockets, a bit of jewelry stuffed into them. “I got what I needed.” He groaned, taking the back exit. “And away I go… Into the night, free as a bird.” A bird with a broken wing, who could barely walk and was two steps from passing out… But a bird none the less.


As he opened the door to the back, two cop cars laid in wait… “Hands up!” The cops shout, lights pointed directly in Charlie’s face. “I can put one hand up.” The boy retorted. “Is that cool or are you gonna shoot me?” The cops didn’t find his joke that funny. “Hands behind your head and get on the ground.” Charlie nodded. “Right, Right, I Can do that with one hand. I dislocated my shoulder so...” 

THUD! He was forced to the ground, his hands being cuffed behind his back. “FUCK! OW! I TOLD YOU IT WAS DISLOCATED!” The officer rolled his eyes. “I’m sure. You have the right to remain silent...” “Yeah Yeah… Just give me the paper at the station, I’ll sign it...” 



–- Police Station –-


“Charlie… This is the third time we’ve arrested you this month.” A talking cat, wearing a pleasant suit, sat before Charlie. “I know one of our officers keeps bailing you out of this Charlie.” The cat placed his paw on the table and leaned in. “But you can’t keep relying on him forever you know.” The boy leaned back in his seat, a nurse had been called to pop his shoulder back into place and put his arm in a sling. “Sure I hear you...” He rolled his eyes as he spoke.


“Your just a boy, but you’ve got a rap sheet that would make some adults envious you know.” He looked down at the boys crimes. “Six charges of breaking an entering, four charges of larceny, five cases of vandalism and trespassing.” “To be fair, some of those were the same crime. They just charged different aspects of the crime.” The officer slammed his paws on the table. “THIS IS NOT A LAUGHING MATTER CHARLIE!”


“I just want to make sure we both are clear on the matter that’s all.” The boy rolled his eyes again. “You’re wasting your life like this! You’ll end up just like your father.” “Yeah? How is the old man? You seen him lately? I haven’t, I think we’re both better of that way.” The officer’s eyes looked at the boy with signs of regret and sadness. “Wherever your father is, he hasn’t been doing anything in this town. Not within the last few months at least.”


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2016)

Tenma said:


> "I'm sorry for not getting it, Jet." He said as firmly as he could. "I don't care what you think your power is, or what it's magnitude is, what you can or cannot control. You are just someone with a quirk who has let is get to your quirk. You aren't special because of how you were born. You are special because of what you do, and you have done nothing special with it." Jet sighed in response, giving him a look that made him feel like an idiot, but he knew he had to keep his resolve. And so he stood his ground, daring Jet with the fiercest his eyes could give.



Jay, Jet & Donovan



​The spiel between the two... The aura that grew between the two was more bothering than enticing at the juncture. At the sight of Donovan's resilience Jet acknowledge something, that the flea which buzzed at the periphery of his sight had become a wolf demonstrating his fangs, a kindly reminded was in order, thought Jet while his eyes adjusted the sentiment of slyness, perhaps he would, once again, exploit the weakness of the heart to a kneel of the peasant. Word were always laced with untruths, regardless is the definition, the emotion which gave resilience to such could falter in its essence, the message was always direct, simple... But the feeling behind it was what gave it its power. Why was Jet much more intimidated when Jacob spoke in thunderous demand and not against Donovan's claim? Donovan held traits Jacob didn't, in fact Jacob seemed impudent to stop their qualms, or perhaps even to simmer the situation effortlessly. Or maybe even he lacked empathy for the two, or maybe was it their alpha personalities? It mattered little what the reasoning was. It was merely two children one which had something to prove, the other proposing his standing in the world. The cataclysmic encounter between two souls which did not want the other to trample on it's perception and before this amalgamated upon a battle beyond those of words, the two now began to display explicit violence. And that, boiled Jet's blood into realizing that the feat his now opponent demonstrated was naught compared to his own.

"Emerald. Would you like a trip back home?" He gestured his hand to point wayward, before his power began to channel that mysterious energy which brought the strength of a kinetic force. Lifting it above his head, while earth began to shake under his heel, an aura grew to manifest across his self thundering a power that surpassed the last attempt. "This time I'll--" Jacob had stomped the earth beneath him and Jacob, the distance a couple of centimeters away, pulling his arm, Jacob swung with the apex of his form. Connecting his fist on flesh, dropping Jet unto concrete. Fixing himself into a straight stance, her spoke with knowing annoyance beaming across his tone. _"That's enough."_ Jet staggered at the sight, which he didn't not expect would happen after he himself was thrown aside by none other than the needy to display Donovan. Turning his head at the back, Jacob locked eyes with the youth who minutes ago incited almost a battle. A section of Jacob felt the need to also deliver a round house across his cheek, another spoke louder, demonstrated to him a sense of pride towards another. He demonstrated resilience, but in fact to Jacob, although he looked up to it, resembled a weakness in the heart. That, if he wanted could be exploited. And he was certain that Jet would pick up on it sooner or later, if he didn't already. "I think you need to go. I'll take you to the nurses office." Jet knew well enough that this was merely and excuse, this wasn't anything but a layered attempt to simplify the magnitude of the situation with mere disregard of what had occurred. The childish dispute between Jet and Donovan had become problematic, and Jacob knew that if it propelled further it would turn badly for Donovan, especially if a teacher or someone o influence finds out.

"Be quiet." Jacob said at the instance he noted Jet about to make a remark. "I don't care about what either of you have to say anymore." He didn't want to hear it, there was enough talking in the mesh of this encounter, and if there was anything that he avoided was unnecessary talk. But with this, Jet shrugged it off, he rose himself from the earth beneath his and patted down his clothes to remove the dirt that had made its way to its material. A smile like before crossed him, no a single inkling of regret, in fact this was the better outcome. He had pulled the strings long enough to get enjoyment out of it. Or was that an excuse? It mattered little. Jet turned his heel and began to pace into the distance, while Jacob turned and paced towards Donovan. "You did good." he said, not much behind his stare. "Don't do it again."  not a threat, not a warning, but advice. Turning too, he followed behind Jet unto where ever their feet guided them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 8, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Orientation(Outside Auditorium/Campus Grounds) w/ Troya​
"What the hell son? Tranquilo. Tranquilo."​
Bitt wasn't so dense that he didn't realize he was getting the Sweedahbooh Dwedahboodweeeeeeee from this dude and gave him a supernatural form of the douche chills better known as the heebie jeebies.

"To be honest I fuck up the meaning of things sometimes but I'm pretty sure this is supposed to be an ironic moment. You're acting kind of slutty dawg."​
The entire time though there was a sheep eating(baaa!) grin on his face at this point though. Bitt felt like the two of them were clicking in that extremely emotionally repressed way teenage boys do. Troya didn't understand that Bitt did not have a lot of people he would consider real friends, most people put up with him because he had a charmingly awkward sense of humor and had really cool parents. The completely confused and subsequent misread of the situation underscored some key that resonated with Bitt. Troya didn't seem to have that many genuine people in his life either, that was probably the only reason he was as surprised by the stick to it desire for friendship.

"Yeah dude, Bitt 'Mr Hot' Stiles!"  Bitt went up a couple of octaves to add some falsetto on the self-aggrandizing portion of his introduction. He was about to add on that Mr.Hot Stiles was not his hero alias when it dawned on him...

"You never really told me your name though? If you're gonna be my ninja then I gotta know your name bro, ya smell me?"

Troya raised an eyebrow almost up to his scalp at all of the weird slang that was being thrown his way and one could sense that he was just a tad bit mortified, but only a tad.

"Troya Magnuson."​
"Heh... that name really suits you. Well nice to meet you dude." Bitt gave his new bro a 'love tap' punch to the shoulder to punctuate the "nice to meet you". He turned his body toward the auditorium as he looked at his watch, which was actually his phone. "Come on there's a bit of time left before the ceremony. Let's go grab some grub, we'll discuss how we're going to form an alliance and take over this whole shit." Bitt laughed as he patted Troya on the side of the shoulder before walking off... in the wrong direction because he's Bitt Stiles and of course he has no clue where to get food.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 8, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Any place in particular you want to go? Or should we called it a day and see you in class tommorow?"



"I'm down for anything. Expect for the beach, or the library, I've already been there today and it'd pretty boring to go back. What do you guys feel like?" Victor said two the siblings.

"I hear they got a pretty badass arcade." Isaac mentioned offhandedly. 

"Dude, that sounds awesome! I've never played a video game before!" Victor said excited.

"Seriously? Oh man, you're missing great in your life, mi amigo." Isaac replied. 

"Let's not waste any time then. To the arcade!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Jul 8, 2016)

*Childhood's End: The Divided Self*​


Chronos said:


> Jay, Jet & Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was he offended? Excited? Or simply further amused? Jet's coy smirk was a complete mask for his emotions, and Donovan- who considered himself a highly perceptive individual- was completely unable to read him even now. He was not sure how Jet was responding to his challenge, and it made him feel out of his depth. This boy was an enigma even now, someone reminding him more of a supernatural phantom than a human, seemingly devoid of the internal conflicts and emotions that made Man.
_
Still, I can't falter now.
_
He clenched fists of stone, let his strength flow evenly through his body. His knowledge of martial arts was limited due to only having a fleeting acquaintance with the Toucher, but reaching into something he was proficient in steadied his nerves, made him confident that this fiend was no different than he was. Jet seemed aware of this, but remained seemingly unflappable behind that mask of a smile. Had the time for words passed. At this point Donovan had no idea how this would go, only that he could not back down. As if aware of this, Jet raised his arm, and the air around the 3 gained a sudden intensity, a weight that bore heavily upon Donovan's stony back.

_"Emerald. Would you like a trip back home?"_

The earth shuddered, splintered, spat dust into the air. Donovan recognised this as the same technique (yes, that's all it is) that Jet had used to create the initial crater, a mastery over the forces and the earth, only this time it was on a far greater magnitude, with a power he felt dwarfed his own. He shuddered slightly as the sheer energy Jet projected, which seemed to come in waves. But besides Donovan himself, no one seemed to notice. In spite of the forces at work here, the two boys issuing their challenge with their prides, their beliefs at stake, this was their private confrontation. 

Only....that wasn't _entirely_ accurate.

Jet was halfway through spitting out another diatribe when a fist struck him across the face, sending him sprawling across the concrete floor. Donovan blinked, suddenly remembering the the third party in all of this. The snow haired boy now stood at Jet's former position, lowering his arm as he gave Jet a piece of his mind. He looked down at Jet, who was recovering, and looked at the moment like nothing more than a naughty boy caught in the act. With a voice not unlike a headmaster's, he spoke with firmness and anger, but not ferocity. _"That's enough." _

At this, several students did turn around, murmuring and slowly backing away from the scene. Whether Jacob was aware of the attention he had drawn to himself, or even cared, was unclear and irrelevant. For the briefest moment, Donovan was looking up at him as much as the sprawled Jet was, looking at a giant of a man. His expression was simple and straightforward as always, with a confidence unlike that of Jet's. A realisation, the truth begun to dawn upon Donovan at this moment.

_They are the same..._

Only not quite. Donovan was now sure there was a connection between the 2, and subconsciously he realised Jacob had the same strength. But if Jet's strength lay in what he was capable of hiding behind his wiles and smiles and snares, Jacob's lay in what he projected fearlessly to the world. Then Jacob looked at him with those piercing eyes. He didn't say anything, but he didn't have to. Donovan immediately registered mixed approval and exasperation. He caught himself at this, letting stone turn back to flesh. He was dimly aware that if Jacob hadn't interfered, the situation might have escalated to the point of no return. He had almost went too far. Perceiving an understanding, Jacob turned back to Jet, who was recovering slowly and had regained some of his menace now that he was back on his two feet. "I think you need to go. I'll take you to the nurse's office."

Jet looked like he was about to speak, but Jacob cut him off . "Be quiet. I don't care what either of you has to say anymore." Donovan was unsure what Jet felt even now, but for him at least, that order was unnecessary. The time when he and Jet's minds were locked in heated combat had passed, and even though he felt dissatisfied with the direction he felt this was going, he knew that with their mental showdown shattered, the conflict was terminally cooling, he could not muster up the strength or desire to ignite its flames once more. Jet himself was still smiling, but he seemed to have himself accepted that this outcome, and he begun to turn away, walking away with a light step. Donovan noted that Jet's interest surely now lay in Jacob, and while his confrontation with him was ebbing he had found a new enemy. The chinese boy knew that another conflict between the boys of black and white was certain, and unlikely to be as fleeting as his own.

Jacob turned back to him as he begun to follow Jet. "You did good." he affirmed, but then in a lower, quieter voice, "Don't do that again." Donovan wasn't sure if he nodded, or if he was just tired from the confrontation. He watched as the 2 of them headed off into the distance, and felt a deep interest in seeing the future of the 2 boys, one illuminated by light of the evening sun and one cloaked by its darkest shadows. Exhausted, he sat back down on the grass, and took a breath. That took _alot_ out of him, but he still felt a sense of pride in himself. He had emerged from this battle for his soul intact, stronger, in fact, and he finally took the chance to smile to himself. Had he been less tired and more perceptive of his surroundings, he might have noticed a slight haze, the smallest flicker in the air behind him, as well as a quiet mechanical beep.

A few minutes passed. Donovan sighed, now able to properly reflect on the situation. In retrospect, he felt that Jet did not quite get what he deserved. Perhaps he was better off just informing a teacher flat-out instead of engaging him in a fight. And he felt quite annoyed at himself for showing his fear and nervousness so obviously to Jet. If he had more experience and more confidence in himself, this situation could have went a whole lot better.

But it could also definitely have been a whole lot worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2016)

*Luso Giovanna
*
Grand Heroics High Auditorium
_The Worst, the Better_
__________________

"Luso Giovanna? Excellent. Please have a seat, and close the door."
-----​There were three golden rules Luso Giovanna's father had imparted with him at a very young age, and combined with one heirloom and a few other odds and ends, were the only thing he really retained of his father after his death.

"Luso, you have to remember that...a gentleman never leaves a woman waiting. Do you understand?" "Sì, papa..." 
-----​Luso glanced around the examination room silently, smoothing a hand through his hair slowly, before his gaze snapped back to his proctor. "Greatest...strengths?" He flexed his fingers tentatively. "...well."
-----​"Luso! Remember, never let someone make you repeat yourself. Once you say something, let it stand." "Right!"
-----​"Yes, that Enzo Giovanna. He was my grandfather." "Thank you for your condolences, but it's fine," he murmured faintly, leaning back in his chair a little bit as his hands slipped into his pockets. His grandfather's death still earned him sympathy, even a couple years later, much to his disbelief. "I wish to be a hero in order to understand the world better. And their perspective is one that I believe will help me do that."
-----​"And Luso? You can't _ever _stop a good story before it's reached its end..."
-----​Luso trekked his way into the auditorium with a light frown on his face, fingers run through his hair, a minor tell of his anxiousness. He started to glance around, quirking his lips to the side, before he noticed a slight commotion further inside. He noted the individuals present, opened his mouth to speak, sighed a bit, and then stepped forward, raising his hand.

_Is that the Vice Principal? Seems like a slight commotion..._

"Hey, excuse me? Could I bother someone for some directions?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 8, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
Independence Day

____________​He felt his breathing quicken.

Detention? For a full week? Elendel was glad that he'd managed to keep Marie from getting an expulsion, but how did _he _get dragged into a punishment as well? And for telling the truth, no less! _But I already told you the full story, Vice Principal... _he thought to himself helplessly as he watched the blue haired man slowly pace away from the three of them. 

This was supposed to be the day where his life changed; he was going to finally be independent, grow into his own and become a superhero. _Today was meant to be the day! _Elendel looked for words to say, but this time he couldn't even force out a stutter. His throat was dry and his head felt like it was spinning, reverberating with the harsh weight of the Vice Principal's words. 

So much so that he almost failed to notice a new arrival stepping in from behind him. "Hey, excuse me? Could I bother someone for some directions?"

The young man jumped up, his movement accompanied by a shrill, somewhat emasculating shriek. "Ah!" he exclaimed, then spun around. He'd been afraid of the possibility that somebody would approach them and ask something like that, but in the light of him just receiving a detention before school even started, the worry now seemed a little trivial. Silly, almost.

"U-um... sorry, we're new here a-as well. Per... perhaps you could ask somebody else?"


----------



## Fedster (Jul 8, 2016)

Marie DuBois
Auditorium w/ People
_____________________________________________
Well, that was one theory down. Too bad Mary had to learn it the hard way. She got back to her feet thanks to the vice-principal's assistance and listened to his lecture with slumped shoulders. What will Diana say to this? Now there was a one-week punishment ahead of her and even if she set the record straight by telling what happened, it would not change a thing. Or maybe she could at least manage to free El from detention? She was a hero, after all; her mission was to put everyone's needs before hers, and to stand to the occasion.

But the vice principal did not give her room to talk; there was just no openings on his lecture. It seemed as though she would have to pay him a visit at his office to solve all of this. "I'm sorry," she whispered to Elendel. However, when Richard turned around and left, she sent a cold, deadly glare at the red-haired student, who replied in the same fashion before leaving the auditorium. He was punished too, but Marie did not care one bit for his damn record; he just irresponsably tagged her as a murderer, and that was a crime the girl would not shrug off.

"U-um... sorry, we're new here a-as well. Per... perhaps you could ask somebody else?" El's voice brought her back to the here and now. New? Somebody else? Who was he talking to? The answer was a tall, lean, red-haired student (_What is it with people and red hair? Was the red dye on sale?_). How he had appeared was beyond her. Even though her spirits were brought down with the idea of spending a full week in detention, she made an effort to not spread negativity.

Besides, this particular red-haired student was not accusing her of anything.

"I... think we could share a pamphlet and give one to him, El. Do you still have yours?" Marie offered, remembering that she had dropped her map due to the earlier incident. She picked it up and showed it to Luso. "Or, well, you can tag along with us. We're exploring the school as well," she smiled amicably enough; a smile of courtesy. "Unless you're afraid that hanging out with us will get you a ticket to Detentionville."
*@Keklantic Storm @Kei @Hidden Nin *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2016)

*
Luso Giovanna
*
Grand Heroics High Auditorium
_The Worst, the Better II_
__________________​"Ah, I uh, didn't mean to sneak up on you both," he says at first, gauging their reactions. Luso cut a few quick glances between them as he canted his head. The glare at the other student, her phrasing, the young man's slouched shoulders, the self depricating smile punctuating her comment about 'Detentionville'. Were these two delinquents or something? They didn't look the part, but looks could be deceiving. Luso slipped his hands into the pockets of his joggers, bouncing the heel of his boot on the ground in front of him lightly. _Detention? What am I, a teena - ah, fuck. _

"Were you just given detention for an altercation with that other kid?" he asked, glancing after the last few moments of the Vice Principal and Richard before they disappeared completely. He then turned back to the duo, beginning to nod slowly. "I'd like that, yea. Tagging along for a bit." He made note of the guitar. "My father played guitar, when he was younger...he gave it up gradually as he grew older, though." Right, offer a hand to shake. "I'm Luso, by the way. Luso Giovanna."

@Keklantic Storm @Fedster


----------



## Hero (Jul 8, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina gets up and waits for Colette, she's made it clear to everyone who'd ask she wouldn't tell her quirk as the comment was ignored.
> "Seems you also have the ability to pull peoples legs, but lets go...
> You look like a swim team person so we'll look for that here first, should be somewhere in the sports area."
> Once outside the cafeteria Mel starts striking up a conversation with Colette while casually walking towards the sports area.
> "That person that pushed me over from before, Camila sure seemed worried. Saying you have no emotions just because you are flat and monotone is ridiculous."


"Well, I have no emotions. I just stand here in the rubble of my life ." Colette explained.

Colette was capable of operating mechanically like a soldier in for anyone who gave her a command. Operating mechanically as a soldier was all I she was capable of. Camila deciphered the dangerousness of someone who didn't have their own ambition or desires. It worried Camila and it worried Westley. More disturbing than Colette's lack of emotional range, was her thousand-yard stare. She never looked at you or even through you. Her gaze, her indifferent dull gaze, saw beyond you.

However despite the unsettling nature of Colette's malleable disposition, the girl was among heroes at GHH, so there was nothing to fear. The head mistress would allow entry into her school if there was even an inkling of a doubt to someone's character. Instead of worrying, maybe Camila should place her faith in God more.

~ At the pool ~

Colette waded in the shallow end of the Olympic sized swimming pool, waiting for Melaina to join her.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 8, 2016)

Vino Ventonelli
Grand Heroics High-Auditorium

"The Heroic Delinquent"
__________________

@Fedster , @Keklantic Storm, @Hidden Nin 
"Where in this school would you say is the most populated spot at the moment?"

Vino Ventonelli had all the peculiarities a Ventonelli found unconventional. He was flamboyant when the Vento clan preached discretion, impulsive when composure was needed, and wayward when loyalty was encouraged. He was a willful spirit, obstinate and carefree, he wielded to no one.

He'd arrive to GHH intended to leave his mark and one up the rest of what he deemed "competition". In his eyes he was a wolf among sheep, a ruler among peasants, a leader among subjects. As heir to the Veno clan he grew up expecting everything to be accessible to him.

"Vino! In this world power is everything. Without power you are nothing, and the Ventonelli are power" His father was a cruel and unloving man but he was right, power was the only voice a man needed in this world.

"Love is the greatest ability a man needs" A warm, ingratiating voice spoke to him. They were remnants of his past, and the only words he can recall from his mother.

Vino scuffed like a man torn between conflicting ideologies. He continued his journey through the halls of the academy, heeding the directions the had been given.

"If you're looking to meet a bunch of people check out the auditorium"

Vino had done just that and arrived at the auditorium with disappointment painted on his face. What he expected to be a mass of students had turned out to be something entirely different. His eyes scanned for anyone that caught his eye. They landed on a group of three, two irrelevant *males* and one brunette beauty.

He motioned towards the group with his usual walk of charisma, "Ciao Principessa" His eyes met Marie DuBois', gazing at her with his flirtatious glare.

"You may call me Vino.." He stopped there, taking note to hide his surname. The name Ventonelli still had wait here in America.

His eyes shifted towards the two males present. The one standing next to Marie was your average tall pretty boy, who seemed to come from a well off family. The red head however gave him a sense of familiarity.

"May I ask who your two vassals are" He spoke in an eloquent and formal manner, which was clearly a facade meant to enhance his charismatic demeanor.​


----------



## kluang (Jul 8, 2016)

@Hero @Wizzrobevox

"Uuuh." Zozo eyes are focusing on an arcade machine near them. The unbeatable machine. The terrifying one. The one that eats your coin and laugh about it.

The Claw.

She grabs Camila and drags her to The Claw. This claw machine is stacked to the brim with plush toys. And there she saw it. A space ranger plushie. With retractable wings. She turns around and grabs Camila by the shoulder.

"Help me. There are many things I can beat, but a claw machine, is my arch nemesis. I must have that plushie. I beg you, help a fellow hero in the making."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 8, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> @Hero
> 
> 
> "Oh hey, yes that'd be great could use another person. Maybe we'll get to show our talents off more this way."



Michael nodded and checked if he had everything he thought he needed before following Meliana.



Hero said:


> "Well, I have no emotions. I just stand here in the rubble of my life ." Colette explained.
> 
> Colette was capable of operating mechanically like a soldier in for anyone who gave her a command. Operating mechanically as a soldier was all I she was capable of. Camila deciphered the dangerousness of someone who didn't have their own ambition or desires. It worried Camila and it worried Westley. More disturbing than Colette's lack of emotional range, was her thousand-yard stare. She never looked at you or even through you. Her gaze, her indifferent dull gaze, saw beyond you.
> 
> ...



Michael swam a few laps from one side of the pool's deep end to another. He eventually stopped and later on the surface, taking a short break. _"Well, this is colder than I thought it'd be. hate swimming in cold water. Or being in cold water period. If I were at home, this pool would be at least room temperature." _He then took a dive to the pool floor and swam to the shallow side of the pool before resurfacing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael swam a few laps from one side of the pool's deep end to another. He eventually stopped and later on the surface, taking a short break. _"Well, this is colder than I thought it'd be. hate swimming in cold water. Or being in cold water period. If I were at home, this pool would be at least room temperature." _He then took a dive to the pool floor and swam to the shallow side of the pool before resurfacing.


"Hey you aren't bad! ~ Seems like you have swam before."
Meleina Undresses into a very light bathing suit that she was wearing underneath her black clothing the whole time. Starts doing laps like an experienced swimmer 1, 2, 3, 4... at rapid speeds.
"This water is rather cold, I guess this for some of the quirk users here that would like it that way, perhaps the beach would be better, though less safe for learning and warming up."


Hero said:


> "Well, I have no emotions. I just stand here in the rubble of my life ." Colette explained.
> 
> Colette was capable of operating mechanically like a soldier in for anyone who gave her a command. Operating mechanically as a soldier was all I she was capable of. Camila deciphered the dangerousness of someone who didn't have their own ambition or desires. It worried Camila and it worried Westley. More disturbing than Colette's lack of emotional range, was her thousand-yard stare. She never looked at you or even through you. Her gaze, her indifferent dull gaze, saw beyond you.
> 
> ...


 Mel is silent on the way to the pool as if thinking about something.
As Melaina does laps She talks to Colette in between them.
"You have to have emotions otherwise you'd be dead Colette, even if you don't know about it somehow you do... Perhaps did someone tell you, that you didn't have emotions at some point?"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 8, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF
​@EvilMoogle

Dimitri stared in awe as Daniel happily took the shirt. In all honestly, Dimitri would have forced them to take his shirts but it didn't come to that(yet). "Danny!!!!!" his eyes welled up with tears as he clung desperatly to the boy he had only just met. "You're a real pal Danny you know!? I was worried that my merchandise would be rejected but here you are accepting!!!", he burst out in a flurry emotions mixed with happiness and sadness.

"And those heroic lines you threw out before, that was really something....Danny...you're definitly going to have to let me write down all those heroic lines you got in your head!" Dimitri shouted with his face uncomfortably close to Daniel's as they continued to walk. "Oh, and Steve, here's your shirt too. Make sure to show it off around your team," 

"No promises,", replied the soccer team captain he begrudgingly caught the shirt that the younger student tossed at him. Dimitri playfully held his tongue out in an obnoxiously cute fashion in response. They had managed to pass the time with their chit-chatting and made it in front of the equipment building. "Ah ah, this should be far enough right? The ceremony should be starting soon so I have to go," Dimitri spoke as he finally took his arm off from around Daniel's shoulder and handed the equipment bag to Steve.

"I'll catch you two some other time then~ Don't forget to show up, Danny. There's especially surprise you won't wanna miss♥," With that ominous final line, Dimitri dashed off in a hurry with his backpack while displaying conniving smirk along his cheek.   ​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2016)

*Yeshua IV
*
*Stadium *

“Hut.”

A long dragged release of breath escaped from his chest, gaining the clarity his needed and shutting all the distraction from out his mind.

“Hut.”

Preparing for the final hut suddenly, the defensive hastily swapped their game plan. The Titan brothers feel back far behind the line, as several of their more agile players came closer to the line, giving them eight defensive backs into of six. In their eyes Bai could see the mischievous gleam pointed not at him, but at his newest player.

“*SHIT*. It’s a prevent defense.” A myriad of thoughts ran through his mind. “Maybe I shouldn't go through? Shit. Not enough time to change. I gotta just go.” With just one final look at his newest tight end, who caught returned his gaze, and gave a nod to let him know it was time.

_{“I’m counting on you.”}_ Bai mouthed before looking straight down the line, pass the players and at the goal.

*“HIKE.”*

The ball was tossed as the teams collided head on.

“Such a random ass switch, but if you’re looking for me to explain what the hell is going on, I’m sorry to disappoint. I don’t have a single freaking clue. All I do know is that the look on quarterback Bai’s face is the regret you feel after porking a magnificently ugly sis or bro.” Aaliyah quipped.

“A switch that is random, what the Blue team I-wait, wait, _what_?” Alethea sputtered. “Regret after porking a magnificently ugly sis or bro?” She repeated slowly.

“Yup.”

“W-what?”

“You know, when you're trying to really rub one out but no one will bite. Now you kind of find yourself in this slump, a rebound, and notice this guy or gal and they got this _thang_.” Her emphasis on ‘thang’ was a very crude animated showing of the lower regions, front and back, of the human anatomy. “Then you’re sitting there like “_Daaaamn_, let me at that” and then they turn around and you see their face, and you’re like “_Daaaamn_ I think I just got flaccid” and then they turn around and you repeat the first part.” Aaliyah rambled on as her sister simply shook her head.

“Anyway, long story short, you go ahead and rub that one out under circumstances with a suspicious face you sure could have passed for some kind of Jeepers Creepers double, then when your high is down, you’re all alone, thinking about what you've just done. You find yourself stick between the realm of aversion for actions and vexation in desperation.” A glazed look came over Aaliyah as she finished.

“. . . . . .O-okay.” Alethea managed to eke out.

“Yeah. . . .” Aaliyah trailed off with a solemn sigh.

“Uh, um, a-anyway back to the game. What the Blue team’s new strategy is called a prevent defense. The number of defensive backs increase receiver is uncovered downfield. As the name implies, it’s to prevent the other team from scoring, primarily to run out the clock in the last quarter. How will Bai overcome this?”

“Yeah. . . .”

An audible screech hit the air as Alethea dropped their mics and quickly whispered to her sister.​*​*“Is there something you want to tell me?”​


----------



## Bringer (Jul 9, 2016)

Rae Hart

"Ugh..." She groans. An empath in their midst. Crossing her arms she shakes her head. Great, it wouldn't matter how good of a performance she put on, whoever the empath was would be able to feel the anger and frustration boiling beneath the surface. It could be worse... they could have a telepath in this school. The last thing she wanted was someone who could read her thoughts. The heroine would definitely have to ask Westley who this empath is, but she'd open that topic again another time.
_
The girl leans her back into her chair with crossed arms and an amused smirk plastered on her face. This was a pretty sweet proposition, all she has to do is parade this entitled brat around and then he'd be there with his fortune to keep her from falling when she slips up. True, she's done a good job of keeping the media fooled about her true image, but everyone had their off days... even her. 

Rae doesn't answer immediately. "Toothpick." She hollers. In less than ten seconds a man in a fancy suit hands her one. The girl begins picking her teeth for bits of steak stuck between. Westley really went all out for this, a private jet ride with a complimentary five star meal... and yet she felt this was nothing to him. "Alright, Moolah Man. You got yourself a deal."
_
Rae smiles sweetly. "Alright, let's go."

The duo, who were both in a vacant part of the school campus, make their way to where more students can be found. As they walk; multiple students immediately approach them to greet Rae. The brown-haired girl knew some, but most of them were nothing but strangers; and yet she greets them all with an equal amount of politeness and affection, as if they were all good friends. Not one kid who greeted her didn't receive a hug. A few continued walking after the greeting, while some stuck around for chit chat.

"Rae, your mom was Carey Hart, right?" A girl asks.

_What a stupid fucking question. _"Yeah." She nods.

"Well, I'd just like to say that your mother was an inspiration for me. She's the reason why I wanted to become a hero." 

Rae internally rolls her eyes.  Externally, she looks touched. "I'm glad my mother could be such an inspiration to you." 

"She was an inspiration to everyone!" The girl says. "I wanted to be like her ever since that day."

_Please, no._

"That day she saved my older sisters life."

_I don't fucking care._ Rae nods and smiles, but mostly zones out the story.

"Rae, do you think we can get a photo together?" The girl asks, pulling out her phone.

"Of course!" This would be a good opportunity to bring Westley in. "Westley, get in the picture." She gestures for Westley to get closer.

"Oh, I didn't notice you." The girl says. "You're friends with Rae?"

@Island


----------



## Cjones (Jul 9, 2016)

*Yeshua VI

Stadium*

From behind a tongue wrapped around his waist, belonging to a mutant quirk user, a frog, who repeated the jump with far greater success and carrying them mere feet away from the line, only to be smack against an earthen wall. Both fell to the ground while the wall itself was moving to throw them back. Offense met defense as flames erupted around the runner’s arm and he slammed against the wall, yet when a hole emerged it was quickly resealed or replaced.

“There’s only one minute left on the clock.” 

“Left on the clock only one minute.”

It was a back and forth, neither were giving, so methodically the Titan brothers began to close in, carrying themselves closer and closer, curved structures of earth sprouted from the ground, creating a dome to envelop the small but surprisingly powerful player.

“Not yet.”

Bai yelled, jumping inside and thrusting his arm, or rather arms, six of them into the opening to keep it from closing. “Dammit we’re going to win this.” He screamed to himself.

“I got a plan.” The tight end suddenly spoke up.

“Huh?“ 

“It comes from a reliable source.”

“Only 40 seconds left.”

“Sadly, it looks all over for the Red team.”

Just at the end of the commenters words a raging inferno tower erupted from out the makeshift prison.

“30 seconds.”

Bai skated across the ground, his arms held tight and secure, heading straight toward the end zone at break neck speed. A rapid response from the brothers came, a similar plan to the one employed earlier.

“Bai seems to have the ball. Only 20 seconds left to score.”

Earth danced around the field, tossing Bai back and forth.

“10 seconds.”

Finally, he was caught, a vault surrounding him. Falling to his knees in apparent disappointment, the game looked to be won, until he unfolded his arms. What he had wasn’t the ball, but a helmet much to the chagrin of the brothers.

*“GOOOOOOOO.”* He screamed.

“5 seconds. . . .4. . . .3. . .2. . . .*Wha*?”

A hush fell over both the crowd, both teams and the commentators. Long midnight hair drifted in the wind on the backdrop of the goalpost, Blue’s goalpost, and there stood the exact opposite of what everyone was expecting.

“IT’S A GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL.” 

“Not a goal. TOUCHDOWN.”

It was no man, but a woman.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mariella Hisoka Concordia
*





“Rispettare questo eroe.” She proudly acclaimed at the explosion of the crowd just as she gave a thumbs up to everyone on the field and another to a person deep in the audience.

In the crowd Yeshua stood back with an easy smile on his face.

“This should get you accepted..”​[*T/N: Rispettare questo eroe = Respect This Hero]​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 9, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey you aren't bad! ~ Seems like you have swam before."
> Meleina Undresses into a very light bathing suit that she was wearing underneath her black clothing the whole time. Starts doing laps like an experienced swimmer 1, 2, 3, 4... at rapid speeds.
> "This water is rather cold, I guess this for some of the quirk users here that would like it that way, perhaps the beach would be better, though less safe for learning and warming up."




Michael whistled at the speed of Meleina's laps. "Evidently not as much as you have." He activated his Quirk to heat up the water around him as he joined her. 

As he swam around, he looked over to Colette. He wasn't able to get a good read on who she is from the conversations other than she likes to keep her emotions to herself. He thought about asking her why but saw that it would be in profoundly poor taste to pry like that.


----------



## Fedster (Jul 9, 2016)

Marie DuBois
Auditorium w/ Elendel, Luso, and Vino
_______________________________________

"Nice to meet you, Lu-" Marie began but then was interrupted by a new arrival. '_This is getting ridiculous'_, she thought. '_*Another* red-haired boy?_' This student, named Vino, was the third in the last ten minutes or so. Maybe less. At least they all had different personalities to tell them apart. However, Vino had a peculiarity that was hard to miss, specially for Marie.

He was flirtatious.

As much as she was flattered, Marie was reluctant on continuing with the wooing process. However, she could not just ignore; that would be rude and besides, having two red-haired guys mad at her was borderline cartoonish. "H-hi, Vino," She did not mind the surname's omission; all she needed was a name. "I'm Marie DuWalt- DuBois!" She blushed slightly at saying her own surname incorrectly. The whole flirting thing had caught her off guard. "I'm sorry. As I was saying, nice you meet you," She shook both of her new acquaintances' hands. Elendel must have had hyperventilated by then, what with all these new people. She turned to check on him.

"And he's Elender Specter," Better throw him out there than waiting on him to stuttered his name. "He's cool, just give him time," Knowing his impaired communication skills, Marie would have to spice him up as much as possible.

Marie reminded herself that she still had not replied to Luso about her guitar. "...Anyway," her eyes focused on Luso. "I'm sorry, uhh..." She gave a French-accented hesitation. How could she return to that conversation. "I mean, I guess he had his reasons, but I love playing it. I wouldn't give it up for the world."_ Suave_. "Has he taught you?"
*@Keklantic Storm @Hidden Nin @Karma15 *


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
_Here & Now_
_Part 7_
________________________













"_Loners live among the mob, so the mob mistakes them for their own, presuming and assuming.
When the mob gets too close, the truth is revealed._"
_________________________​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey you aren't bad! ~ Seems like you have swam before."
> Meleina Undresses into a very light bathing suit that she was wearing underneath her black clothing the whole time. Starts doing laps like an experienced swimmer 1, 2, 3, 4... at rapid speeds.
> "This water is rather cold, I guess this for some of the quirk users here that would like it that way, perhaps the beach would be better, though less safe for learning and warming up."
> Mel is silent on the way to the pool as if thinking about something.
> ...



Prior to her current position in the pool, Colette answered Melaina's concerns about not having emotions.

"No one told me anything as a child regarding my condition. It's apparent that I don't react like other people. It's a fact that I can't get myself to react. I just simply react to environment cues . When I was young, my caretakers said I was very still and very empty, like the way the eye of a tornado must feel, moving dully along the plains of Oklahoma. "

Colette walked slowly in circles while Melaina & the other boy continued to swim laps. The clock above the young girl read the time 6:43. The ceremony was close to beginning. Remembering that they were ordered to report to the auditorium at 7, Colette ended her swimming session headed to the locker room.

@P-X 12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> _Here & Now_
> _Part 7_
> ________________________
> ...


"A tornado? Sounds active to me. Maybe we'll end up being roomies in the same dorm or something. That'd be cool, don't usually get to talk about interesting stuff like this. I'd like to hear more" Melaina gets out of the water and is drenched naturally as her hair runs heavy almost like an anchor. She closes her eyes and takes deep breaths for a few moments and suddenly is completely dry her long black hair retaining its black sleekness as she gets dressed back into the black suit she left nearby. "What a busy day, I still didn't get to look at everything on campus."
The water that was on Melaina suddenly pours out from the ground as if always there, though it'd be hard for anyone to ever notice such a thing given the angle from the two other people present.
Melaina turns to Micheal
"Don't be late, that'd be bad."
And she walks out waiting for Colette to go back with her while checking the time on her phone.
@P-X 12 @Hero


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2016)

*
Luso Giovanna*
Grand Heroics High Auditorium
_The Worst, the Better III_
__________________​Luso kept his composure despite some inward irritation caused by the sudden appearance of the new arrival. The kid's gaze completely skirted himself and Elendel, zoning in on Marie prior to any introductions. That, however, was second to Luso's other observatoins. Accent. Vaguely Southern Italian. Distinguishing features; some of the telltale signs of a smoker, red hair, first name Vino, with shoulders and posture that denoted an ability to move quickly, efficiently, with a moment's notice. The Giovanna's mind began to work a bit quicker. Was this a hitman sent to kill him, again? An enemy of the Italian government? Were these two students in danger? His left hand tensed as he focused on Vino, working out a few more details.

"Ah, così così," he commented to Marie distractedly, waffling his left hand in the air a bit. "A few songs, here and there, but I don't remember much."

That was where he knew that name from! But why would they send an assassin so young? And what purpose would he have for revealing himself like this? Nothing about his gaze or tone seemed to imply he was focusing on Marie entirely as a ruse, and secretly had his attention on Luso, either. Either he was exceptionally gifted with concealing his emotions, or he was genuine...and even so, coming in close when Luso could pick out that many details with a glance, and without a disguise, was just not a best practice for an assassin. Slowly he relaxed as his fingers unknotted themselves from a fist, his mind done working a mile a second as he observed the other Italian, and turned back to Marie and Elendel.

"A pleasure to meet you all too. I imagine you're all students here, yes?"

@Fedster @Karma15 @Keklantic Storm


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 9, 2016)

@Hero @kluang

Victor w Isaac and Zozo
Arcade
BU-KKKUUUU!!!

Dododododo....

"Nhaaagh, This game's so hard! I'm no good at this!" Victor pouted as he died for the 87th time.

"No kidding," Isaac said leaning against the air hockey table. "You can barely get past the asteroid section, you suck at this." Victor nodded in agreement.

"I need to practice more." He said pulling out another handful of quarters. Isaac checked the time on his phone.

"You're probably going to have to do that some other time, Vicky." Isaac started. "Looks like it's getting close to closing ceremony time."

"Really?" Victor asked in amazement as he turned back to the hispanic teen. "Time sure flies when you die all the time."

"Couldn't have said it better myself," Isaac slipped his phone back into his pocket and as he eased off the hockey table. "Come on chickas, we got to be going." He said to the girls standing near the crane game.

"You really shouldn't be playing that anyway. They're all pretty much rigged." Victor mentioned as he began walking out. "The PSI don't kick in til a certain time, til then you can't get a good enough hold on anything." Isaac smacked the air hockey table.

"I fucking knew it!" He shouted. "I always knew they were rigged! That's why I could never win anything off them!"

"Oh yeah," Victor said. "I learned about as a kid. It's actually kind of interesting, but pretty boring how people actually do it."

"Pretty damn cheap you mean." Isaac said, glaring at the machine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 9, 2016)

The Heroic Delinquent III


Luso had not been the only observer in the group, for Vino had conducted his own analysis of the group. The brunette, Marie had an accent that sounded Northern and he could obviously tell by the guitar strapped on her person that she was a music lover, maybe even a musician. The timid one, Elendel seemed to be close to the brunette, and judging by her lack of hesitation in speaking for him, they were close, maybe even more than that..

What interested Vino even more than the brunette beauty in front of him was the tension on Luso's face. The guy seemed distraught at Vino's intrusion and appeared to be sizing him up. This piqued Vino's interest, this was not something you would do to a stranger you had just met. Vino did it because he was trained to, it was in his blood, by instinct he knew to always pay attention to his surroundings and those around him. So why did this other red head have the same habits as him? Vino concluded that Luso was either a hitman sent by his father or one of his families enemies. But who would dare oppose the Ventonelli, he could only think of one group of people.

The Giovanna huh...

This possibility thrilled Vino and he was welcomed the challenge. It wasn't every day that the Grim Reaper of Milan was a target. However, Vino needed assurance and could not act until he had it. As it was now his every action would be monitored by the school's faculty, orders from the headmistress. Henceforth,he decided to play a little trick. Vino's eyes momentarily shifted toward Luso for a moment that was so minuscule that it would not be detected by the other two. Only someone with acute senses would notice, and that person was either highly trained or an assassin. In that short span of time Vino emitted a keen and sharp killing intent, his murderous aura was akin to have a knife pointed at one's throat. 

In the next moment he switched back into his charming and charismatic demeanor. 

"I like yourself am also new to this school, and am not the best at making friends. I hope you don't find it bothersome if I tag along with you all for a bit" His smile was relaxed and calm. It gave off an ingratiating, inviting aura. Vino found it easy to switch between these two halves, he could be cold and murderous one instance, and warm as well as charming the other.

"Let's all be the greatest of friends"

@Hidden Nin @Fedster @Keklantic Storm​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> _Here & Now_
> _Part 7_
> ________________________
> ...



Michael floated in the pool, reflecting on what Colette said about herself. _"Not able to feel anything? How can someone live a life like that? Is it even possible for someone to live without being able to feel anything?"_



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A tornado? Sounds active to me. Maybe we'll end up being roomies in the same dorm or something. That'd be cool, don't usually get to talk about interesting stuff like this. I'd like to hear more" Melaina gets out of the water and is drenched naturally as her hair runs heavy almost like an anchor. She closes her eyes and takes deep breaths for a few moments and suddenly is completely dry her long black hair retaining its black sleekness as she gets dressed back into the black suit she left nearby. "What a busy day, I still didn't get to look at everything on campus."
> The water that was on Melaina suddenly pours out from the ground as if always there, though it'd be hard for anyone to ever notice such a thing given the angle from the two other people present.
> Melaina turns to Micheal
> "Don't be late, that'd be bad."
> ...



Michael snapped out of his thoughts and climbed out of the pool at Meliana's behest. After getting on dry land, he heated his body up with his Quirk to dry himself off, leaving a small puff of steam coming from his body. He also noticed the peculiar site of Meliana's body seemingly being dry out of nowhere. _"Huh. She dries herself off fast."_ He picked up his bag and walked with the girls.


----------



## Kei (Jul 9, 2016)

Placement Ceremony
Night
Auditorium ​
The dark auditorium was filled with talkative students that probably met just for the first time today, or found each other again, or maybe even if it was rare sparked some sort of interest with each other. The wonderful thing about being young is being able to not be too closed off like adults to make new friends. However, when the lights on the stage had shined on the podium a hush fell over the room, and once everything was silent Richard walked on the stage. The light followed him as it briefly revealed what was behind him, banners of animals that represented this school, what made it different from the other American schools.

Richard made it to the podium and turned to face the crowd of children, “I hope you all enjoyed your free period and got to know each other and the campus, because starting tonight you’ll become family. Being a hero means more than just rescuing, it means more than fame and fortune, and prestige. It means being able to work with someone under tough circumstances, it means being able to be flexible with your fellow hero, and being able to work together as a team to get even the toughest job done.”

“No matter which way you look at it, you are mortal and you have your limits, but if you are able to count on fellow heroes… If you can proudly stand next your brother and sister in arms, then maybe you’ll stand a chance in facing the world.”

“Tonight is the placement ceremony, where you will be looking out for each other, helping each other, and be one with each other based on the personality survey and also the personality you showed today.”

Richard leaned into the mic and couldn’t help the grin that spilt his mouth as he looked down at the students.

“We have eyes everywhere…” Richard chuckled deeply, “And I am more than happy to announce that those who broke the rules in some way shape or form….Will be getting their reward….Any fights and any damages made on the property will be notified tomorrow on your door once you get settled.”

“Those who’ve done property damages….Well…” Richard chucked again, “’You and your parents will be receiving a copy of the bill, and please believe me when I say this, you won’t be graduating until you pay the amount in full~”

It started off as a soft low chuckle before Richard blew out into a full blown laughter, nothing warmed his heart more than serving out righteous punishment in forms of crippling debt! Though through his laughter the lights turned on to reveal the banners behind him, one of lion staring deeply into the eyes of the students, one of a grey wolf howling to the mood, and the last one was an eagle soaring in the skies.

“There are three distinct dorms that you’ll be living in during your stay here.” Richard explained, “Not only are these dorms going to be your home away from home, but they are also the people there will be your new family.”

“You will grow with them and bond with them, train together and fight together and that is what makes us unique. We want to promote interacting between students and teachers and that’s why tonight, when I call your name that will be your house.”

Richard held up the piece of paper in front of him, “The first group to be announced will be the Red Lions.”

​
“The Red Lions are natural born leaders, quick thinkers and in the heat of battle the students that I will call out first would not waste a second breath. The lions are brave and strong, they are the strength and the base of what a hero should be, when I call your name, after the ceremony please report to the Red Lions dorm, near the stadium.”

Takoda Walker

Bittan “Bitt” Stiles

Victor Rickter

Zozona Zanarkand

Rae Hart

Isaac Manzanares

Troya Magnus

Yeshua

Maxwell “Max” Chase

​
“Next up are those that form the grey wolves. Those who are called into this dorm have shown that together they can pull of anything. Individuals at heart, but at the same time willing to fight for a cause they believe in, the non-traditional student. When all the chips are down, I believe that these students will be the ones that can gold out of iron. When I call your name, after the ceremony please report to the Grey Wolves Dorm, it’s the one closest to the library.”

Jacob “Jake” Mikael Conner

Zia Esposito

Dimitri Alexandrof

Marie DuBois

Ebony

Melaia Ekdikos

Daniel Riley

Vino Ventonelli

Charlie Wells

​
“And finally the Golden Eagles, the wild card of the bunch, students that are placed here are believed to have the traits of the grey wolves and the red lions. Strong and head strong, but calm and calculating. They work well on their own, but together they can be a force that can tear apart the skies. Those who make up the Golden Eagle can work under any circumstance or type of pressure, the Eagles that climb the skies might as well lead others into the right direction. When I call out your name, after the ceremony please report to the Golden Eagle dorms, yours will be the closest to the administration building.”

Mimosa Merryweather

Donovan Wong Zhi Rui

Elendel Specter

Colette Eagel

Roman Jacques Durosier

William Westley

Michael il-Yeong

Luso Giovanna

Jet Marquise

Freya Johanson​
Richard took a deep breath before looking at the students, “Each House will have an overseer for the semester, we are your mentors and we want to etch the way for you guys, we are your tools to help you carve out a bright future as heroes. I am the personal first semester overseer of the Grey Wolves, Professor Weathers will be the first semester overseer of the Eagles, and finally the scheduled overseer for the Red Lions was called away indefinitely, so the duties will be split between Dr.Ryan and Professor Mitchell on an interim basis until he returns.”

“And with that concludes the placement ceremony, please report to your dorms to choose your room and roommates, once that is done we’ll have your items placed in your rooms.....”

Everyone was within the auditorium. So there was absolutely no way, no how that he could let this chance slip him by. If there was any perfect opportunity, it was right here and right now! Dimitri sat within the front seats, not attentively like others, but rather, more sloppily as he examined his finger nails with his legs crossed.

It wasn't that he was an effeminate person that took extreme care in his appearance. It was just that he was an obnoxious prick. In any case, as the gentlemen at the podium was finishing up his speech, Dimitri decided to make his move. He stood up callously, and began walking through the rows of seats, of course catching the attention of all the students that were sitting down. However, this was not enough to satisfy the boy, he needed more.

As if it were nothing special, Dimitri onto the stage with with a microphone he had 'borrowed' prior while sneaking around campus instead of heading to the beach party. While walking up the stage, the green-haired boy with goggles on his head began to speak. "Sorry to interrupt Mr. Richard, but I have a very important announcement to make~. You see, it's actually more important than the selection of these dorms. Can you believe that? Well believe it," while not noticing the grave he was digging for himself, Dimitri continued to walk into the center of the stage.

"Something so largely important that it has to be revealed at this special moment in time. And that announcement is....," Dimitri took off his backpack, quickly unzipping it and pulling out three steel polls that he attacked together. 

"I have arrived!!!", the boy SLAMMED down that poll onto the stage, but what was important about it was the cloth ontop of it. It was a flag!



The black and red flag with the boy's signature D.A symbol was waved around for all to see. "Dimitri Alexandrof AKA D. Anarchy, that is my birth and hero name. I'm here to let all of you know that what you're looking at is the next big hero. That means that all you fans out there can your D. Anarchy shirts for just $20★!.....But for all of you rivals out there....just know that there's only seat to fill for that Number 1 spot and that's me!!!......So you're better off just becoming fans and buying my merch~♥"

He didn't get a chance to enjoy even a second on stage before a hand gripped him by the back of his neck so quick and strong that if it was any other person doing it, it would have probably snapped the child's neck. Dimitri could feel the killing intent oozing from behind him.

_"De..."_
_"Ten...."_​_*"TION!!!!!"*_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman, Freya & Vino

Roman was officially a Golden Eagle, the wild card, and from what the Vice-Principal said, a jack of all trades. Twenty-four hours ago he was unsure and reluctant about the idea of going to GHH. He was a loner and the idea of interacting with a large body of students frightened him. He listened attentively as the Vice Principal called out the names of the students belonging to one of the three Houses. 

"Mimosa Merryweather, Donovan Wong Zhi Rhui, Elendel Specter, Collete Eagel" People he didn't care much for, or wasn't sure of.

Mimosa, a girl he never met before. Pass. Donovan, someone equally as calm and reserved as him, that would be no fun, pass. Elendel, someone else he didn't know, pass. Pass, Pass, Pass. There wasn't anyone among them he could imagine being friends with. Casual small talk was one thing, but initiating a friendship was a whole different ball game.

"Fuck me, this is hard" He muttered.

Within moments after the VP's speech ended, and the Russian kid was dragged off stage, students were dashing from their seats in search of the perfect roommate. He could not wait any longer and knew he had to make move. Immediately, he made a mental image of the selection of students within the Golden Eagle house. His perfect auditory memory had already downloaded a mental blue print of the selection of names. 

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe. 

Jackpot. Leaving it to portability and chance, he had chosen a roommate candidate. 

"Luso Giovana. I'm coming for you" And with that Roman was off.

Freya was one of the few who was no in a hurry to find a roommate. She was tough, fierce, had a rough hybrid mix of a Brooklyn and Norwegian accent, and that scared people off. Traits, which she gained as a result of spending her first year in America in New York.

"Cowards" She scuffed under her breath. Freya was equally as socially inept as Freya, only she didn't mean to be. In her words she was a "bad ass bitch" and that frightened people.

"If they won't come to me, I'll come to them" Like Roman, she left her roommate selection to fate.

She looked around for any other Golden Eagles, having decided that the first one she saw. Her eyes landed on a seemingly quiet girl, whose name she had heard of once.

"Mimmy Merryweather. I'm coming for you" Freya took deep breaths and confronted the girl.

"Hey uh, do you mind rooming with me?"

Vino was dead asleep during the Vice Principal's speech. Dead asleep with drool flooding down his cheek. He could give two shits about values such as family, bonding, becoming better heroes. To Vino they were all fabrications of humanities attempts at placing labels on things. Good, Bad, they didn't exist to Vino. He followed his own desires and did what he believed was right.

He would have slept through the whole night in his seat had it not been for Dimitri's outburst. Vino woke up to quiet a sight. He had seen Dimitri's banner raised up high, and was laughing his ass off at his attempt to sell merchandise. 

"I fucking love this guy!" He popped off of his seat in determination. Vino Ventonelli had found his roommate, and there was nothing that would stop him. He'd use force if he had to.

"You're mine Russain!" He said chasing after him.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 9, 2016)

Lucky! Zozo and Isaac were in the same form as him! He could room with his newfound friend! Then again, there were a bunch of interesting sounding names up there that he could befriend too. There were so many options! He just didn't know who to choose!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2016)

*Max*

So there he was sitting at the front line of the auditorium while waiting for whatever news the school staff was going to give them, his awe when a lot of students that seemed to be around his age entered and took sit was clearly expressed by his face, though he was ignoring the awe of the rest when they were looking at a boy with all of his upper body wrapped in chains. the teacher that caught him before was actually quite kind, he allowed Max to walk by himself towards the auditorium some minutes prior to the event.

After that, an completely unknown person for Maxwell appeared and started to talk about what being a hero meant, something that Max just shrugged off because he was more interested in looking at the rest of the students there. Though when Richard finally made the warnings about the lack of discipline and apparent troubles some students caused "I wonder who he may be talking about? Seriously these guys causing troubles on the very first day." naively ignoring that he was one of those.

Next a bunch of banners, appeared behind, the now in his eyes crazy, man who was laughing quite hard. A lion, Wolves and Eagles whatever they meant, Max had no idea bu then the explanation began. The Lions where dsecribed wonderfully and even more, for once the blue-haired guy actually payed attention and now was desiring to be part of the first one and of course once his name was assigned to the dormitpry his emerald green eyes were so bright he probably could blind someone else.

Lion dormitory, by what he got of the description they wer ethe first ones to jump into action, and as such...the ones to get the spotlight. And Maxwell Chase LOVED to be in the spotlight. As for who were going to be with him in that dormitory, he didn´t particularly care, it was always good to meet new people and whoever came across he would receive them with open arms. Of course, he was to centered in his own happines that he didn´t even bother to hear what the other dormitories meant or what the names of the other first years were. 

"Great!! perfect dormitory for the perfect hero who will perfectly take number one seat."

And then

"Dimitri Alexandrof AKA D. Anarchy, that is my birth and hero name. I'm here to let all of you know that what you're looking at is the next big hero. That means that all you fans out there can your D. Anarchy shirts for just $20★!.....But for all of you rivals out there....just know that there's only seat to fill for that Number 1 spot and that's me!!!......So you're better off just becoming fans and buying my merch~♥"

Max stayed looking at the shirts and as his eyes turned into stars

"COOOOL!! I need one of those"

Somehow taking his hand out from within the chains he reaches for his pocket and takes out about $10, his face of disappointment had no rival in that moment...he really wanted a shirt. 

"Aw, I´m lacking $10"

Of course, if you wonder why such a self centered brat was not complaining about Dimitri´s statements was because his brain automatically eliminated such declarations; for Maxwell there was no conceivable logical reason as to why someone else but him would be number one.

"Oh well, gotta go to mah dorm. Lion lion lion lion~ I am tha besto lion lion lion ~"

"Wait, weren´t my stuff at the hotel suite? And where the heck is the stadium?...Nah, no problem."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2016)

"Collete Eagle in the eagles, five points for gryffindor haha. Well, I guess I'll have to ask for her number or something later. Same for that guy from the pool earlier."


> Jacob “Jake” Mikael Conner
> 
> Zia Esposito
> 
> ...


She doesn't recall bumping into any of these people and she frowns, She'll just have to go with her gut as always and there didn't seem to be that many girls either in this class going by names, seems boys like being wolves. Boys will be boys.
So she goes to the gray wolves dorm to find a partner. She's eyeing the few choices she has* Marie DuBois,
Ebony,Zia Esposito and decides to approach Marie DuBois.

"Heya names *Melaina Ekdikos, want to be dorm mates?"
@Fedster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hollow (Jul 9, 2016)

_Mimi
Stadium – Evening
W/ Everyone_​
*A New Place To Call Home
Roommates*​After their trip to the beach, the day had seemed to flown as the girls had fun as they got to know the ins and outs of the school campus. They had walked by the building where classes would be held, stopped by the cafeteria to eat lunch and, after a couple of hours of just walking and chatting about silly topics like movies, music and the such, they’d finally settled down at the campus’ café to drink a cup of coffee and Mimi had even spoken to the owner about getting a part time job there. She really didn’t want to keep bothering her mother for more than the money she need for school expenses, getting a part time job would be a good way to earn some extra money, as long as she got the school’s permission then it would be fine.

They had both been a few of the first students to arrive at the stadium when the time for the new announcement came, thanks to the warning the school sent to the phones of whoever subscribed to the school’s app.

This time, although she was still present, the Headmistress wasn’t the one who addressed the students, Mr. Castillo, the Vice Principal, speaking instead. After addressing the few cases of students who had somehow been able to get detention on the very first day of school and those who had even damaged some of the school’s property, he’d called taken to explain each of the houses and calling the names of the students who would belong to these houses as he went by. When he was finally done, Zia and Mimi looked at each other.

“We’re in different houses,” Mimi dully reported the obvious.

Zia didn’t really have time to answer as another student suddenly jumped on stage and stole everyone’s attention for a few amusing minutes before he was finally dragged away with the promise of detention. Once it was done, Mimi turned to Zia with a smile. “It’s too bad we weren’t placed in the same house but it can’t be helped…I had fun today so I hope we can get together another time. I’ll be heading out now, we still need to finish unpacking today after all. Give me a call if you need anything.”

Waving goodbye, Mimosa turned around and headed towards the closest exit, checking her watch for the time and thinking it would be nice if she could finish unpacking before dinner so she could have time to run her eyes through some of the textbooks before calling it an early night.

“Mimi Merryweather. I’m coming for you.”

Mimi’s eyes widened and she looked around to see a girl with impressive eyebrows and incredible…assets approach her. The words had sounded like a challenge, was she looking for a fight? Rather, how did she know to call her ‘Mimi’? “Hey, uh, do you mind rooming with me?”

Taken aback, the blonde blinked for a second before her face broke into a warm smile and she stretched her hand out. “I would be delighted. I assume you must be Freya Johanson? It’s very nice to meet you. Let’s go get ourselves a room then?”

The girl definitely hadn’t expected to get a roommate this quickly. She had honestly just been prepared to claim she had no one in mind and have the teacher in charge of her dorm place her with another student who was also alone. It had to take courage to just walk up to someone and ask them if they’d live in the same room as them for an entire year, just with that in mind Mimi knew Freya and her would get along just fine. “I wonder if we have dinner at the dorms or if the cafeteria is still open for the students to use…” she commented lightly as the girls made their way to the designated building.

Once inside, they quickly walked up to the front desk where their dorm’s overseer was expecting them all to sign up for a room. Mr. Weathers turned out to be the same teacher she had seen today at the beach with Zia, he’d asked them to sign their names under a paper with their room number and handed them each one key. “Should we go introduce ourselves to our housemates before we go up?” She asked for Freya’s opinion, not really sure which was the best course of action.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 9, 2016)

@Hero 
Victor walked over to Isaac.
"Hey, wanna room with me?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 10, 2016)

Zozo looks at Victor and nudges him. "We're in the same dorm." she giggles and looks at the lion symbol. "You know, my...mast- father had a lion's head engrave on his sword. He always said, A lion sleeps in the heart of heroes."

She looks at a boy waving a flag with the initial of D.A and got a detention. "Well that was stupid."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Michael looked upon the list of dorms and noticed his name amongst the Golden Eagles. "Strong yet smart, eh? Well, hopefully there might be some truth to their assessments." He also smiled at the fact that Mr. Weathers was in charge of his dorm; he would definitely be a good choice from what he saw of him.

@Hero

Unfortunately, he was stuck with the names of several people, none of whom he remembers as someone he met during the day with the single exception of Colette. "I could attempt to ask her...if co-ed roomates were allowed." He looked over to Victor and Zozona and noticed that they seemed to be pairing up as roommates. He looked around before deciding. "I guess it couldn't hurt to ask." Michael walked over to Colette. "So guess we're in the same group. Do you want to be my roommate?"


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 10, 2016)

Freya had not expected the girl to reply in such a manner. She was use to having other people afraid of her or disgusted with her. It was a trend that followed her through out her life. She carried the curse of being an outcast for a great deal of her nomadic life. Moving from place to place, constantly being the new kid, it grew overwhelming for her, and as a result she closed her heart out. There was only one place where she had managed to settle down in and actually feel at home. For her Roman was family, the only one who knew her for who she truly was and had not been disgusted.

I can't rely on him forever.

Mimi Merryweather would be Freya's first step at establishing her own independence, and opening her heart. She shook the girl's hand and returned her smile with an equally amiable one.

"Yep, that's me" The two had concluded their introductions and made their way toward the Eagle dormitories. 

“I wonder if we have dinner at the dorms or if the cafeteria is still open for the students to use…” The girl had said on their way there.

"I hope so. A girl's gotta eat"

The building where the Golden Eagles resided in had a prestigious look to it. A beautiful chandelier hung from the ceiling, marvelous statues of majestic Eagles scattered the halls, along with breath taking paintings from the most renown artists of the last century. Freya had never been in an estate that was on such a grand scale. The closest she was to luxury was a crummy hotel in Upstate N.Y.
The two girls signed their names on the room request form and were given a key. 

“Should we go introduce ourselves to our housemates before we go up?” Mimi asked for her opinion.

"Uh I'd rather it be just the two of us. You did say you were hungry right? Don't want you starving" She said in concern for the girl. It wasn't just worry for the girl's growling stomach.

Freya was reluctant on meeting the rest of her dorm mates. Meeting Mimi had been a big step for her, who knew how the others would react to her presence. They might be weirded out by her strange eyebrows, or ask her if the birth mark on her arm was a tattoo. Freya was prone to getting agitated at so many people poking and prodding her, and she feared her agitation would up "him".

@Hollow 
​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2016)

Kei said:


> ​
> “The Red Lions are natural born leaders, quick thinkers and in the heat of battle the students that I will call out first would not waste a second breath. The lions are brave and strong, they are the strength and the base of what a hero should be, when I call your name, after the ceremony please report to the Red Lions dorm, near the stadium.”
> 
> Takoda Walker
> ...



​
Takoda’s heart was pounding heavily, He would have to live with these people… He couldn’t do it… He couldn’t manage to do it. There was no way he could do something so terrifying, something so scary. He needed to do something fast, he couldn’t even talk to these people! How would he be able to decide upon a roommate? “Father… Please… Please father give me strength.” As he left the building, he quickly hid behind a tree and took the helmet from his bag. “Let me become brave...” He said to himself, placing his helmet on.


“A Hero is afraid. But the true power of a hero comes from his ability to fight through that fear. To not be conquered by that fear.” The words of his uncle rang in his mind. “A true hero...” “Is the light of hope in the eyes of the people!” Takoda’s fists clenched tightly. “I am a hero!” 


--- The Red Lions Dorm Rooms ---


Takoda, with rabbit eared helmet, throws open the doors of the building. “Hello fellow Lions! I am Graviton!” his stature had completely changed, he stood tall and proud, his chest puffed out. He didn’t slink or crouch, like he normally did. He walked with all the pride of a true Hero. He stood tall, knowing that his family’s spirits were at his back. “I’m glad to have been placed in the same dorm as all of you! Those who share the same base as I, Those who are destined to be true heroes!”



​


Kei said:


> “Next up are those that form the grey wolves. Those who are called into this dorm have shown that together they can pull of anything. Individuals at heart, but at the same time willing to fight for a cause they believe in, the non-traditional student. When all the chips are down, I believe that these students will be the ones that can gold out of iron. When I call your name, after the ceremony please report to the Grey Wolves Dorm, it’s the one closest to the library.”
> 
> Jacob “Jake” Mikael Conner
> 
> ...



“Turn iron into gold huh?” Charlie leaned back in his chair, arms folded. “Wellp, I guess that’s something I can do.” He grinned. “This is the dorm of the nontraditional… Seems more like a good way of saying, these guys could go either way.” The young boy lifted up his feet and the front of his chair dropped to the ground, using this momentum he sat forward and stood up. “Wellp. Best be getting to the dorm them.”



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Collete Eagle in the eagles, five points for gryffindor haha. Well, I guess I'll have to ask for her number or something later. Same for that guy from the pool earlier."
> 
> She doesn't recall bumping into any of these people and she frowns, She'll just have to go with her gut as always and there didn't seem to be that many girls either in this class going by names, seems boys like being wolves. Boys will be boys.
> So she goes to the gray wolves dorm to find a partner. She's eyeing the few choices she has* Marie DuBois,
> ...



"Shame Mel." Charlie said as he walked past the young woman from the beach. "Looks like we won't be able to be roomies." Charlie walked forward, his hands in his pockets, slouched over as he moved. "Luck just ain't on my side today." Though honestly, it's been hard for him to recall a time when luck has been on his side as of late... But there was one thing he did know. 

"That Dimitri guy... I like him." A grin came over his face as he stepped outside the building, with a deep a breathe he could muster he shouted his name to the heavens. 

"OI! D-ANARCHY OR WHATEVER YOUR NAME IS! I CLAIM YOU AS MY ROOMIE YOU HEAR! WE'RE GONNA BE BUNKIES YOU BASTARD! SO DON'T GO GETTING EXPELLED!!!!"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 10, 2016)

kluang said:


> Zozo looks at Victor and nudges him. "We're in the same dorm." she giggles and looks at the lion symbol. "You know, my...mast- father had a lion's head engrave on his sword. He always said, A lion sleeps in the heart of heroes."
> 
> She looks at a boy waving a flag with the initial of D.A and got a detention. "Well that was stupid."



"Ah? I thought Lions slept in the jungle?" Victor replied to Zozo's earlier comment. "Well, at least we can hang whenever know, though I think I heard someone say something about gendersplit dorms, so we can't be roommates, I guess."


----------



## kluang (Jul 10, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Ah? I thought Lions slept in the jungle?" Victor replied to Zozo's earlier comment. "Well, at least we can hang whenever know, though I think I heard someone say something about gendersplit dorms, so we can't be roommates, I guess."



Her face turns red and everyone can see the veins popping on her forehead. "How dare you to assume me, a knight, a female knight, wants to share a room with a boy???" she stomped off furiously at Victor's comment. She went to the dorm and straight to her designated room, furiously throwing her stuff in the room. "Stupid stupid child. That mouth needs an insurance because I will fucking punch you if I heard that again." she shouts at the open window, causing several students to skitter away.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 10, 2016)

* 
Luso Giovanna*
Grand Heroics High Auditorium
_The Worst, the Better IV_
__________________​There was definitely something peculiar about Vino now that he had time to observe him a bit longern first hand. The other Italian boy allowed his bloodthirst to seep through for just a moment, enough to spook most animals in a way that demands flight of fight...and of course individuals that were used to weathering various surprise attacks since their youth. A tick flickered over Luso's left temple as he grit his teeth, careful to keep a smooth smile on his face. Best not to be seen stressing, but even the slight pause in his step would be enough for anyone who knew what to look for to pick out. Inwardly, he groaned. The ability to switch demeanor like that, the flirting, and the very sudden blip of killing intent all pointed to this certain individual being quite a nuisance if he ended up making a misstep around him.

"Let's all be the greatest of friends!"​Luso's scratched his cheek, smiling a bit, even as he mentally prepared himself to stay on his toes, while the auditorium began to fill up with students of all sorts. Learning this other boy's quirk would probably be a useful piece of information, in the long run.

"Yea...let's."

---​
Throughout the ongoing presentation, Luso stayed attentive, but also made sure to pay attention to other students throughout the audience when he could. As the speech progressed further, and touched on aspects of working closely with others despite differences, he glanced in the general direction of Vino, wherever he sat, and then towards the clock. His expression seemed skeptical as mention of property damage was also paid, but it didn't last. _"Perhaps I'm underestimating how irresponsible a large group of teenagers with extraordinary powers can be..."_

And then, it was onto the dorms. His full attention was given then, mostly so that he could understand the differences inherent between each of the groups now. _"Red Lions sound to me to be where they put all the obvious troublemakers...headstrong and focused on physical dominance over their work...Grey Wolves sound like more cunning rebels, but still rebels in their own right. Why did they end up doing the groupings in that way?" _He watched as both Marie and Vino went up to join the other Wolves, a mix of bemusement and indifference painted on his face. Once all the members of the first two been named, he knew which House he'd be in, barring a sudden surprise expulsion. The only question was what their strengths and weaknesses would be.

And the answer, in the end, seemed to be both a bother, and a boon. From what they'd said, it seemed like this would be the group with either the most variability...or the strongest penchant towards leadership, contrary to the initial descriptions. After all, it was the Eagles that were nearest the administration building...which, he noted for later, would certainly come in handy. But it also sounded like they had no true strengths _or_ weaknesses at heart. With such a wide range of personas and matching ratios of boldness and cunning, who was to tell what the nature of the group would be in the end?

Of course, worse still, being dormed with them might prove tricky. With a wolf's cunning, and a lion's boldness, these were the exact types of individuals to catch onto his actual motivations for joining this school, react negatively to any of the trouble that had followed him here in the form of the Ventonelli family, and of course force him to devote more attention to actual studies in an effort to maintain appearances within a high functioning group. In short, being surrounded by the most competent individuals in this school instead of perhaps, the Red Lions, would keep him on his toes constantly. _"I'll definitely have to be careful with who I dorm with, in fact."_

As Dimitri made it to the stage, and gave his speech, however impromptu, Luso began to reassess how likely Grey Wolves were to be forward with their disruption in the case of it existing at all...

_"This is going to be a long year..."_

---​
After they'd been dismissed, Luso had taken his time to observe some of the others, and take his first glance at a piece of paper he'd obtained earlier in the day. He'd wandered off to the administration building to handle a request, more or less his first assignment here from back home. Getting to know all two hundred students of his own class, let alone the entire school, would definitely be too difficult to do over time and in person; he'd need to accelerate gathering that kind of information firstly, and the smartest way he could think of doing that was volunteering within the administrative building that possessed these sorts of records. And, after a few brief conversations, he'd come away with a sheet to fill out if he wanted to get any further, counting himself lucky once he'd realized he'd be living near to the administration building, or at least closer than the other two Houses.

Glancing up from the paper, he began to scan the other boys. Only a few in particular caught his attention. For one, a young man in a suit, with a very nice haircut, even nicer tie, and just...a particular way of holding himself, stood out for his commentary. If anything, he seemed like he was a bit jarred now that he'd be dorming with others, and it wasn't a situation he favored. And with immediacy, a lot about that jumped out at Luso as something 'good' for himself personally. If he was anything like some of the most affluent individuals Luso had met throughout his life, mostly everyone here would be beneath his notice in some way; he just had to figure out how to achieve that kind of social invisibility with the kid, too. What's more, it'd be even better if he ended up spending most of his time focused on himself and adjusting, rather than Luso. Yes, having someone like that as a roommate would definitely come to his advantage in the long run. He chuckled quietly, waving to get Westley's attention as he approached. "This is going to be nothing like my grandfather's villa in Mil-"

And that was when the second individual to catch his attention surfaced, mostly because he was the one asking him to be Luso's  roommate. He'd opened his greeting with "Luso Giovanna" and instantly Luso had a feeling that this was definitely an individual with powers of observation, or at least decisiveness. After all, he'd approached Luso quite quickly to offer introductions. He had just as strong a drive to get his roommate soon as Luso. The Italiano, meanwhile, scratched the back of his neck a bit sheepishly. "Ah, Io non parlo English...buon?" he offers, and then points to Westley, shuffling off back towards him as he disengaged with Roman, smiling all the while vaguely.. _"Definitely one to keep an eye on though..."_

He then returned his attention to Westley. "Luso Giovanna," he says, offering his hand. "Have any prospects got rooming, yet?"

@Karma15 @Keklantic Storm @Island


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2016)

The Red Lion Dorm​Kyle let out a yawn as he walked through the doors to the dorm. “Ah, Sorry, Sorry… I wanted to be here sooner, but I ran into some trouble. Seems my words were too late to reach a student and I had to give him a long lecture.” The young doctor rubbed the back of his head. “I don’t think he’ll be causing anymore trouble.” He really wanted a smoke right now, but he shouldn’t do that in front of the children, well not inside a building at least. “Anyways, I would like to take this time to welcome you to the Red Lion dorm. My name is Kyle Weathers.” He smiled at those gathered before him.


“I’ll be sharing dorm Duties with Professor Slickback. Though we have two very differing ideologies, I hope that all of us can get along well together. Don’t be afraid to come to either myself, or slickback. If any of you need anything, just ask. I’ll do my best to help you all out as quickly and courteously as I can.” 


He looked at the boys as he crossed his arms over his chest. “I know that young men’s minds go to a natural place when in the company of a woman. But this school has guidelines for avoiding such inferences… Though that is to say, should you find a way around those guidelines and find methods to be teenagers, as I know you girls and boys are apt to do… I’d ask you take precaution and be safe.” 


The young doctor smiled at all the boys and girls. “Don’t think of me as too strict… The more you try to stifle and restrict teenagers, the more you stoke the fire of rebellion inside them.” Kyle nodded to himself. “Anyway… Let’s all try to get along alright? Good.”

Takoda nodded as the teacher finished his speech. “Thank you very much Dr.Weathers!” Takoda bowed slightly to the teacher, “With you at the helm, I believe that we will be steered into the best and most modest of heroes!” Kyle blinked a bit, “Well… thank you.” He chuckled lightly, this years students were surely full of energy, he could feel that.

"Now then! To pick a roommate! This is a very important decision everyone! One you must live with for the next year of your life. I think we should focus heavily on those that we speak too. Perhaps interview them to ensure maximum capacity of friendship. You don't want to end up with someone you can not stand." Graviton held up a hand to his helmet. "Hmm... Hmm... Yes We should possibly put forth extra effort into deciding this. It would be best to make it an application process perhaps."

Kyle blinked a little bit. "Ma...Maybe just find someone nice..."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 10, 2016)

kluang said:


> Her face turns red and everyone can see the veins popping on her forehead. "How dare you to assume me, a knight, a female knight, wants to share a room with a boy???" she stomped off furiously at Victor's comment. She went to the dorm and straight to her designated room, furiously throwing her stuff in the room. "Stupid stupid child. That mouth needs an insurance because I will fucking punch you if I heard that again." she shouts at the open window, causing several students to skitter away.



Ah? Did he say something wrong? Why did she get so mad? Did something about sharing a room with a boy tick her off? Bizarre. He'd have to see about it later. Well he couldn't decide with whom to room so he'd just go to the dorm and leave it to faith.



InfIchi said:


> The Red Lion Dorm​Kyle let out a yawn as he walked through the doors to the dorm. “Ah, Sorry, Sorry… I wanted to be here sooner, but I ran into some trouble. Seems my words were too late to reach a student and I had to give him a long lecture.” The young doctor rubbed the back of his head. “I don’t think he’ll be causing anymore trouble.” He really wanted a smoke right now, but he shouldn’t do that in front of the children, well not inside a building at least. “Anyways, I would like to take this time to welcome you to the Red Lion dorm. My name is Kyle Weathers.” He smiled at those gathered before him.
> 
> 
> “I’ll be sharing dorm Duties with Professor Slickback. Though we have two very differing ideologies, I hope that all of us can get along well together. Don’t be afraid to come to either myself, or slickback. If any of you need anything, just ask. I’ll do my best to help you all out as quickly and courteously as I can.”
> ...



Victor nodded as he heard Mr. Weathers speech. He seemed to have a nack for long winded speeches that got his point across form this and the party. It also seemed like he was Burton. 'Hope he didn't give him too much grief.' Victor thought. As Mr. Weathers walked by looked over at Victor.

"Ah, yes, by the way young man," He began. "The headmistress would like to see you her office tomorrow morning regarding today's events." Looks like he wasn't off the hook either. Not that surprising, but he was starting to worry that Burton might take full responsibility for something that was arguably both their faults. Victor nodded in response. "Yes sir, Mr. Weathers. I won't be late." Mr. Weathers nodded back as he continued to walk by.

Taking a look around, it was pretty spacious for what it was, plenty of rooms for everyone. Going up a level, he noticed that there was a rec room there. 'Convenient!' He thought as he dragged his bag inside and sat on on the nearest bench. Taking a quick look around, no one seemed to be here. He unzipped one of his bags and pulled out a violin and  bow. Taking a deep breath, his demeanor relaxed and began to play.

When the Devil is too busy
And death's a bit too much
They call on me by name, you see
For my special touch

He sang with a voice so smooth it would make the virgin whitest of silk become dyed green in envy. His eyes weren't open, but they still seemed to brim with a calming energy as he played the strings with surprising presiseness.

To the gentlemen, I'm Miss Fortune
To the ladies, I'm Sir Prize
But call me by any name
Anyway, it's all the saaaaaaaame~


----------



## Tenma (Jul 10, 2016)

*Childhood's End: Birds of Prey

/Golden Eagles Dorm*​


> “And finally the Golden Eagles, the wild card of the bunch, students that are placed here are believed to have the traits of the grey wolves and the red lions. Strong and head strong, but calm and calculating. They work well on their own, but together they can be a force that can tear apart the skies. Those who make up the Golden Eagle can work under any circumstance or type of pressure, the Eagles that climb the skies might as well lead others into the right direction. When I call out your name, after the ceremony please report to the Golden Eagle dorms, yours will be the closest to the administration building.”
> 
> Mimosa Merryweather
> 
> ...



_Wow, that bastard just had to be in the same dorm as me.
_
He looked at the namelist. He hadn't caught that asshole's surname, but he was quite sure the 'Jet Marquis' on the noticeboard was the same raven-haired boy he had recently encountered. Thinking back to their mental duel sent chills down his spine. That was one boy he was definitely _not _rooming with.

Shrugging, he strolled across the grassy field to the Golden Eagles' dorm. He hadn't met most of the people of that list, but as a matter of fact he hadn't been quite gregarious. Post-confrontation with Jet he had mostly taken a break, disassociating himself from the crowd and engrossing himself in his books. Now night was falling, and he somewhat regretted not attempting to know more people.

On the bright side, his dorm looked to be reasonably fun, discouraging presence of Jet Marquis aside. He didn't really know anyone there, but on the staff front it was headed by Dr Thomas Ryan. While he gave the impression of being a discipline-junkie, he didn't _quite _seem to approach the sadism level of their vice-principal. A more fun, laid-back teacher like Professor Mitchell and Weathers (both of which were heading the Red Lions- he foresaw some chaos in _that _house) would probably allow for more freedom and compromise, but a discipline oriented one would be more likely to push the Golden Eagles to an end-of-year victory. On the other hand, he might be one of those 'moral education' teachers who only gave a shit about righteousness and goodness, and not results. Now that would suck quite abit.

And Jet being in the same house as him _did_ really grind his gears.

He had the mental image of every student in the Eagles dorm on their knees before Jet as he stepped into the dorm, foaming at the mouth. He wasn't quite sure just how plausible this scenario was, which reminded him just how little he knew of the mysterious teenager. Well, unfortunately for him, he would be knowing quite abit more as the year progressed.

He stepped into the dorm. It was spacious, well-lit and furnished, as he would expect given the school fees that would go into this. There were quite a few students already there, most of which he did not know. He glimpsed one boy that he was quite sure he had met before, an introvert with gray hair. He'd remembered him as the guy who'd admitted he sucked at small talk. What was his name again....right, Roman. _You'd better improve at remembering your friends, else you'll never keep them._

Dr Ryan was standing at the end of the hallway, leaning against a windowsill, face planted into an old gameboy, those things that barely worked and featured games with little to no gameplay depth. Either this was part of some facade to keep up that 'Game Master' title or this teacher was a retro-freak. As the last few students entered, Dr Ryan pushed himself off the wall and turned to the group of students before him. He raised an arm to get their attention. When they quietened down, he spoke.

"Eagles, you will know me from this morning's introduction as Professor Thomas Ryan. I came from this school, and I was a Golden Eagle like you all will be. Back in the day, I smoked behind the toilets, I got into fights, I collected nudes of the female teachers." Murmurs across the room, including one particular shameless fellow whispering loudly something about the female toilets. Professor Ryan immediately shot him a glance that made him quail.

"Now, that doesn't mean that I'm going to put up with,_ tolerate _any nonsense you lot will inevitable come up with, that I'm going to laugh about the good old days when I learn about this and that cheating incident or some petty scuffle in the hallways. Quite the opposite. If you attempt to , you will likely face detention, or worse, you will have your quirks suspended indefinitely. And of course, if I find any of you unfitting of being a hero, I will send you packing your bags and crying back home."

"Now, you might wonder why I am such an asshole about this." Slight chuckles in the audience, mostly subdued as the air remained tense. "Well, firstly, you all are young adults and I expect you all to have the maturity befitting your age. Secondly..." He paused. "I hope all of you understand the gravity and importance of the instituition you have chosen. This isn't a school where you will get good grades, find a good university, and use those degrees and shit to get a fancy well-paying job. This is a school for soldiers. _Warriors. _If you truly intend to become a hero, you must make a commitment. A commitment to protect the weak, to save the helpless, to bring justice to evil. This requires character, and if you are not prepared for the discipline and trials we will enforce in you, you have come to the wrong school. 

"I am not saying you can't enjoy life here. But you came here out of a desire to protect others, and to become a hero worthy of such a name. I want you to remember what inspired that emotion in you." Donovan blinked as he heard Professor Ryan's words. _Did _he want to protect others. He couldn't remember ever having such an urge. He became a hero to...

...he couldn't quite remember. He just found the idea of being one appealing. He looked at the rest of the students? Did they have a desire to protect others? Did they come to this academy out of some selfless need to better themselves to save the world? At once he begun to feel anger once more. Anger towards them, towards himself, towards Prof. Ryan for insisting a hero had to be some selfless hippy asshole shit-

"Now, onto less discipline oriented things!" There was practically a sigh of relief throughout the entire room. "There will be two of you to a room. As much as I'm sure some of you would like otherwise- I have heard some rumors about you and Miss Eagle, Mr Westley- you will share a room with someone of your gender. You are free to enter each other's rooms of course, even stay-over for the night, but lights-out is at 12 sharp. Until then, you have free rein to the dorms and the rest of the school."

As he finished his sentence, the air began to warp, a slight haze not apparent to the students initially suddenly turning into streams of light, then solid matter-  a student as a matter of fact. He was a boy clearly taller and older than any of the students in front of him, and he wore a tie and badge that indicated some degree of authority. He had neat auburn hair, and thin eyes over freckled cheeks and a wide toothy smile. He waved at the students almost- perhaps entirely- patronizingly. Donovan cringed.

"This is Percy Higgins. He is a member of The Hounds,a  group of prefects under my service created to help me handle discipline issues. You can probably guess what his Quirk is capable of, and he will assist me in ensuring none of you break the rules and report to me directly if he catches you guys doing any nonsense. You may also come to him for help regarding your studies and projects. Percy?" Donovan only needed a single look to decide that he was _not _going to Percy if he ever needed academic help, which he found unlikely. Talk about a poor first impression- which Percy only proceeded to worsen.

"Hey, kids! I am Percival Higgins, though you can just call me Percy! I know this school is a dangerous and trying place, but if you have any problems just come to Uncle Percy! So let's all be friends and have a great year together growing from childhood to, well, adulthood! Also-" He stopped when Professor Ryan shot him an irritated glance, apparently tiring of his patronizing atttitude as well.

"Now, the Golden Eagles have_ generally_ been the victorious house at the end of the year. Of course, its actually quite evenly spread out, an we are only ahead by a couple percent." Dr Ryan allowed himself a chuckle. "When I was a member of the Golden Eagle house, we won every year. I will attempt to spread some tricks of the trade to bring us to victory, though no doubt Mr Weathers, Mitchell and _especially _that bastard Richard have their own battle strategies in mind. But as important as winning is, _never _compromise your character to do so.  Alright, I shan't waste your time any longer. You will have till the end of the night to choose your roommates."

As the students begun to scatter, he spoke up once more. His voice was lower and more dangerous this time, the same as when he had accused the 2 boys of smoking this morning.

"Jet Marquis, Donovan Wong. Percy informed me you and a Wolf boy got involved in a fight. Please meet me in my office directly." With that, he turned away to his private offcie his longcoat fluttering behind him.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 10, 2016)

Jumping off his seat, Victor's eyes shot open as he started to walk to the rhythm of his song forward.

I'm the fly in your soup
I'm the pebble in your shoe
I'm the pea beneath your bed
I'm a bump on every head
I'm the peel on which you slip

He sang as he made a motion as if he lost his footing but caught himself and landed on his heels with a spin.

I'm a pin in every hip
I'm the thorn in your side
Makes you wriggle and writhe

He placed his foot atop another seat as he started to jam on his violin.

And it's so easy when you're evil
This is the life, you see
The Devil tips his hat to me
I do it all because I'm evil
And I do it all for free

In a quick motion, he swiped the bow off of the strings dramatically for a beat

Two

Three

Your tears are all the pay I'll ever need

He sang as he continued his string work. He continued to step forward to the beat of the song he played.

While there's children to make sad
While there's candy to be had
While there's pockets left to pick
While there's grannies left to trip down the stairs

He slyly spun and sat down as he continued his melody.

I'll be there, I'll be waiting round the corner
It's a game, I'm glad I'm in it
'Cause there's one born every minute

And it's so easy when you're evil
This is the life, you see
The Devil tips his hat to me
I do it all because I'm evil
And I do it all for free

Beat

Two

Three

Your tears are all the pay I'll ever need

"Are you sure you should be singing kind of song?" A voice called out. Stopping his jam session, Victor looked around as saw a greaser looking man standing near the entrance of the rec room. "You are in the middle of a hero in training dormitory."

"Oh, well, it's just a song I always used to fall asleep to as a kid. I thought playing it could help make this place feel a little more homey, you know?" Victor explained. "Besides, it's just a song. Not like a actually take it as fact or anything." Slickback slicked back his hair in response.

"Others might." He said. "It may seem  extremist, but mentioning evil is a positive, sing song light could be seen as herecy to others. I know that Richard wouldn't waste any time in giving you grievance over such things." Victor pouted.

"Man, there are a lot of nuances here." He said. The man slicked back his hair.

"No need to worry, Kyle and I are a bit more lenient on this sort of thing so long as you understand the circumstances and limits." He explained. "Just keep the lyrics low of evil highlighting and don't make too much noise up here with that violin. You're smack dab in between the two floors of dorms." Victor nodded and continued to play, only this time humming the words rather than singing them. Slickbacl left go check on others other dorm students.


----------



## Hollow (Jul 10, 2016)

_Mimi
Golden Eagles Dorm – Evening
W/ Freya (@Karma15)_

*A New Place To Call Home
Roommates*​“Uh I’d rather it be just the two of us. You did say you were hungry right? Don’t want you starving,” Freya answered her with a concerned look on her face. In all honesty, Mimi really wasn’t that hungry but it was okay if her roommate didn’t really feel like socializing at the moment, they still had to get to know one another after all.

She was about to answer when their dorm overseer, Mr. Ryan appeared to shush all the students inside the dorm and give them all a speech about rule breaking and the consequences it would bring, remind them what they were all here for, introduce Percival Higgins to them and tell them a little about their house history.

Mimosa wasn’t the kind of person who needed to ask for help with her studies but she wasn’t sure if Higgins would be the person to go to even if she did. People with patronizing tendencies, like the young man had, usually were that way because, even if they themselves haven’t admitted it, they considered themselves superior to others. Mimi couldn’t help but let out a small sigh when even Mr. Ryan felt the need to shut him up after a while. Well, but she shouldn't be judging others on first impressions either. Mentally giving herself a slap on the wrist for her attitude, Mimi turned to her roommate.

“Mr. Ryan seems to be a good teacher,” she shared with Freya once the man had disappeared into his office. “Let’s go check out our room and then see about dinner then?” Mimi asked as they headed towards the elevator and rose up to the floor with their room number. There were more than a handful of rooms per floor and it was a bit tricky to find their own number among all the other girls who were also trying to find their rooms. They eventually succeeded though and Mimi motioned for Freya to have the honor of being the first to open their door. After poking their heads inside to peek at what would be their new home from today onward, they grinned at each other and stepped inside one at a time.

They were met with a rather spacious room filled with boxes here and there, thankfully labeled after each girl so they knew what belonged to who. There was a round table with four chairs around it, perfect for having friends come over for a study session or even just for a visit. To the left, there was a small cupboard next to two small counters, one holding a microwave, and a mini fridge. Towards the end of the room, there were two beds, with two desks placed next to each of them and two closets. A large window would give them more than enough light during the day but, for now, it let them see the campus outside. There was even a bathroom for them to share.

“Amazing! This looks more like a hotel room than an actual dorm room…” Opening the cupboard and the mini fridge to see they were empty, Mimi pulled out the pamphlet they had gotten earlier that day. “There’s no food here so we’ll have to go out to eat, do you have any preference Freya?” Her original plans to unpack, eat and review her textbooks would have to be altered but there was no reason to not be able to still accomplish everything that night.

“I passed by this restaurant while walking around the campus today and it looked like a good place. It’s nearby too,” she suggested, pointing to a spot on the map. "Oh, but before we leave, I need to go see Mr. Ryan and get his permission to get a part time job, do you mind waiting for a few minutes Freya?"


----------



## Fedster (Jul 10, 2016)

​​​
Marie DuBois
Grey Wolf Dorm w/ Melaina Ekdikos
Verse 2: Pack
___________________________________​
A Grey Wolf, eh? The only person Marie knew from that group was Vino, who apparently already had his mind set on who he wanted as a roommate. He had never been an option, since the room were divided by gender, but it was slightly comforting to know that he was not an asshole... yet. "Well, I have to go to my dorm," she told Elendel and Luso, standing up. At least she could visit them during the day, so she had that. "See you around!" The girl turned on her heels and made her way to the dorm near the library.

Using her pamphlet as a guide, Marie walked towards the dorm, double-checking at every turn. She had to; the school was worthy of being a scaled city. Thankfully, there was a big banner at the entrance that read: 'Grey Wolves - Dorm'. She opened the door and was received by a silvery colour pattern, both on the walls and the furniture. It was not her colour, but it was a roof over her head, so who was she to complain?

"Heya names Melaina Ekdikos," Seemingly out of nowhere - or maybe because Marie was spacing out - a black-haired girl came up to her and greeted her. "Want to be dorm mates?"

Marie saw no reason to say no. Melaina seemed nice enough, and the whole point of Houses was probably to meet new people, rather than isolating yourself with your pre-made group of friends. "Sure!" She agreed, offering a hand. "I'm Marie DuBois, pleased to meet you. I didn't know that we would be divided into Houses - it really took me by surprise. But I suppose it's tradition, right?" Making small-talk with her new roommate could not hurt, could it?
*@Unlosing Ranger*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2016)

Fedster said:


> Marie DuBois
> Grey Wolf Dorm w/ Melaina Ekdikos
> Verse 2: Pack
> ___________________________________​
> ...


Melaina Ekdikos
Grey Wolf Dorm w/ Marie DuBois
___________________________________​

Suddenly Marie feels an overwhelming surge of honest happiness almost tear worthy from Mel despite the amount of black on her. A handshake that turned into a hug instantly after is what Marie felt. She hears her own back crick and crackle a bit, funny enough it felt like it released some of the pressure her back been under throughout the day despite her youth it was a rather stressful day...  This girl is rather in shape compared to her, taller too. Feels like she's more mature in general in comparison.
"YES! I haven't ever had a dorm mate before... Well if you don't count my younger sister haha."

Melaina lets go of Marie
"It surprised me too, I wanted to dorm with a girl called Collette seemed like she needed some friends and company. But here we are in the wolf dorm! Tradition? 
Melaina  shifts her body a bit
"I guess you could call it that if you want. This is clearly a way to pit houses against each other after all and make stronger heroes. They did it a ton at the sports I've played growing up, even my older brothers when they were in the military did stuff like this. It makes you find new people and get stronger. A hero has to be sociable after all right? You have to let the people know you aren't the villain. Uhum uhum." Mel is nodding 
@Fedster


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> @Hero
> Victor walked over to Isaac.
> "Hey, wanna room with me?"


"Get over, you!" Isaac shouted, wrapping his arm around Victor's neck, pulling him down and rubbing his knuckles into his head. "Alright, number 1 rule, we don't sleep on Fridays."


P-X 12 said:


> Michael looked upon the list of dorms and noticed his name amongst the Golden Eagles. "Strong yet smart, eh? Well, hopefully there might be some truth to their assessments." He also smiled at the fact that Mr. Weathers was in charge of his dorm; he would definitely be a good choice from what he saw of him.
> 
> @Hero
> 
> Unfortunately, he was stuck with the names of several people, none of whom he remembers as someone he met during the day with the single exception of Colette. "I could attempt to ask her...if co-ed roomates were allowed." He looked over to Victor and Zozona and noticed that they seemed to be pairing up as roommates. He looked around before deciding. "I guess it couldn't hurt to ask." Michael walked over to Colette. "So guess we're in the same group. Do you want to be my roommate?"


Colette looked at him without blinking. "I don't see the harm in it" The blue hair girl said slowly. 

"Of course you don't, you don't have emotions. I'll be your roommate so you don't get knocked up the first semester by some horny boy." Camila spat, snatching Colette away from Michael. "I'm sure you're a nice boy, but she can butter her own muffin." Camila said while she dragged Colette away from Michael. 

Camila didn't want to be Colette's roommate because she cared about her, Camila wanted to be Colette's roommate because she was worried and somewhat intrigued with what she had to hide. The deeds and motive of a human define their personality. If Colette didn't possess these, how could she possibly be a hero?

"I pray The Lord, You reveal what her truth is..." Camila thought suspiciously as she guided Colette to their residence hall


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 10, 2016)

@Hero 

After finishing up in the rec room, Victor headed down to his and Isaac's new room. He started to unpack his bags. He placed his violin and bow beside his bed, a miniature stand up piano to the other side, a marble bust of some dead guy on the counter along side a human skull that one couldn't tell if it was real or not, some coasters, and a lava lamp. Several books on heroics, gothic architecture, and even regular comic went underneath his bed alongside some nice smelling candles, and large stuffed alligator that looks to have been stabbed several times and then stitched back up was placed at the foot of the bed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Blue Lion Dorm
​Arriving at the Red Lion dorms by the stadium Bitt and Troya prepared to part ways.

“Pretty legendary that we’re going to be in the same house. Though I think it’s pretty lame we’re not the blue lions, red is like some shit out of one of those ancient ass cartoons.  Peace out manga, stay black.”​
Troya simply raised an eyebrow and shook his head before walking off with a smirk on his face.  Looking ahead Bitt went through the main door, for whatever reason Troya got special lodgings; this was a case where Bitt was way more concerned about himself.

As he walked through the door he was treated to a Bad News Bear collection of a pretty flaccid crew. He went to the back corner of the room waiting around for Dr.Weathers to finish his introduction before going to check out the rec room, which was essentially the barrier for the girls and boys. The door might as well have been a turn style as he was immediately turned away by a 6 with an instrument trying to be an 8.

Upon Bitt’s return to the other level though he saw people pairing up, slapping five, dapping up, creating handshakes, dudes with strong man type quirks generously lifting bags for others. People were finding roommates left and right.

“These dudes are all pairing up like fat kids at fat camp who know this is their only chance to hook up. Da actual fuck right now.”

“Well what’d you think was going to happen everyone is new and has to be as friendly as possible. The entire design of this is get you guys to come out of your shells.” Dr.Weathers was standing behind Bitt, leaning up against the wall, looking all cool, well in his own mind anyway.

“Yea but I went upstairs for like 30 seconds…”

“Not including the time off-panel you spent trying to get past the deadbolt vault class lock on the door between the girl’s and boy’s dormitory?”

“Yea, not including the off----HEY!!!”​
“If you need a roommate you should consider the kid with the bunny helmet. I think him and you would get along really well Mr.Stiles.” Bitt cocked an eyebrow at how this dude wearing dad jeans so nonchalantly dropped his name as if he wasn’t a minor celebrity. Bitt caught all sorts of weird douche chills from Dr.Weathers. It wasn't that he was a bad dude, he just was most assuredly not Bitt's cup of tea.

“Yea, thanks doc, I’ll do that.”

“Just tell him I sent you over as the top applicant.”​
Not wanting to stay in Dr.Weather’s company for too long Bitt turn on his heels and headed over to a youth who was touching his robo-bunny helmet.

“Yo Rabbit-dude, uhhh---Dr.Weather’s was saying I was the top applicant or some shiz. You need a roommate, right?”
​@Kei @InfIchi


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 10, 2016)

Vino Ventonelli
The Heroic Delinquent IV

Using his superhuman speed Vino had chased Dimitri all the way to the Vice Principal's office, where he was given a detention slip.  On his way there he reflected on the trick he played on that Italian kid. His experiment worked out perfectly, the other red head had responded to his killing intent with exceptional timing. Right then and there Vino knew Luso was not a regular student, in fact he wasn't sure he was a student at all. His suspicions became even more concrete during the placement ceremony where the Vice Principal had announced Luso's full name.

Luso Giovana. The name was like a dagger to Vino's chest and he immediately understood the danger the young man posed. Somehow the Giovana had gotten word of Vino's whereabouts, and had sent an assassin after him. He was a bit young to be a hitman, but then again so was Vino. Furthermore, the fact of his young age meant that he was some sort of prodigy. This made Vino's blood rush, his body ached at the excitement of being a target at his own school.

I'll corner him the moment the chance comes.He thought

However, the two were in different houses and this would prove to be a challenge. Apparently the security was so impenetrable that even the greatest thief couldn't get in.  An impenetrable fortress; Vino always welcomed a challenge but even this was out of his depth. He'd have to find another way to get Luso alone.

Vino put his mind at ease after arriving outside the VP's office. Dimitri had just left the office and the two ran into each other.

"Buonasera my Russian friend!" He greeted him a warm smile before getting down to business.

"Your little act really spoke to me. I was moved by you're unyielding spirit and determination to pursue your desires. Thus, I wish to become your roommate!" He spoke eloquently and articulately despite the thick Italian accent.

"However, I'm sure a man of your stature has dozens of options to choose from. Henceforth, I must make myself the most appealing. From the little show you put on stage you must be a man of money. Which is why I'm prepared to offer you this much if you choose to room with me" He held out a slip of paper with an amount written on it.
 "100,000 US dollars"



"Ah, Io non parlo English...buon?" Luso spoke in his native tongue, expressing his inability to speak English before running off.

Roman stood there confused, and curious. He sensed that the red head was putting up an act. The typical "foreigner who doesn't understand a word of English" trick. He'd seen it before and done it himself. He concluded that Luso did not want a roommate, and like himself, was not comfortable with the idea of opening up to a complete stranger. He decided not to dwell too much on it, the red head had his reasons but he'd remember to keep an eye on him.

Roman, along with the other Golden Eagles made their way into the dormitories. He was impressed with the architecture of the building, it had a fun atmosphere to it and gave off a sense of adventure. Among the dozens of Golden Eagles he spotted Freya alongside some girl. He motioned to greet her but stopped when realizing the significance of such a moment. Freya seemed to be making an attempt at opening herself up. The two had always been drawn to one another, yet closed off to the rest of the world. He knew that it was vital that they made other friends and that they couldn't always rely on one another. He decided that he would follow suite and do the same. 

He spotted a familiar face, the Asian kid who he befriended at the library. Another introvert like him. Normally, he'd avoid getting close with someone too similar to himself but now he saw the experience as an experiment.

We'll see who opens up first. He thought to himself.

He saw the boy about to walk off and follow Professor Thomas Ryan and stopped him before he could.

"Hey uh, you're the only friendly face I know here so I thought we could be roommates. If that's cool with you of course"

@Hidden Nin , @Tenma​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2016)

With a deep sigh, Takoda stood at the corner of the room. “I don’t see… I don’t see anyone choosing me as a roommate. “ He felt a deep sadness inside of himself, was it because of the helmet? But he only wore this to become brave to help others...



SoulTaker said:


> “Yo Rabbit-dude, uhhh---Dr.Weather’s was saying I was the top applicant or some shiz. You need a roommate, right?”
> ​@Kei @InfIchi



@SoulTaker 


The young Takoda quickly turned around, noticing the boy that had spoken to him. "I see... so you are the top applicant?" The young teen rubbed the chin of his helmet. "Well It appears that even though you are the top applicant... you are also the only one that is left. So I suppose this will be a unity of necessity." With a heavy nod, Takoda held out his hand. "I am Takoda Walker, Known as the Hero Graviton! It will be a pleasure working with you and living with you for this next year!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Blue Lion Dorm

"Graviton?"​
Bitt's eyebrows threatened to encroach upon his forehead as he began it in beguiled succession before repeating the name once more.


"Graviton."​
Bitt began to very frantically and hurriedly examine Takoda, starting at his left flank then darting all around as he tried to make sense of his new roommate.

"My dude this is some next level shit. Like you have this mad old school villain name but then you're like a bunny rabbit. It might not even matter what your quirk is with this entire gimmick going for you. Man such a cool name..." ​
Bitt trailed off spacing out for a moment before coming back almost as immediately, shaking his head he began anew;

"I'm Bitt Stiles, they call me the Phenomenal One...or they will call me the Phenomenal One...unironically... once I build up my social media. Nice to meet you though man."
​As was customary Bitt gave Takoda the "love tap" punch on his shoulder as a way of punctuating how nice it was to meet him. All that was left was for them to report to Kyle or Slipback and be given a room number.

@InfIchi


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mimi had given Freya the honor of being the first to open the door to their room. The two peeked inside, sneaking a look at the room and grinned at one another. They stepped inside together and were both awestruck at the sight of their new room. It was a lot bigger than Freya had pictured, and provided plenty of space of the both of them. They had their own little tour and scanned the contents of the room. 

“There’s no food here so we’ll have to go out to eat, do you have any preference Freya?” Mimi had asked her.

Freya had no preference for food. To her food was food, for she had spent most of her life on the move. She hadn't had the luxury to be picky or selective. Freya didn't know how to respond to Mimi, her lack of preference meant that she never ate anywhere that wasn't a pizzeria or a Chinese restaurant. She didn't want to look uncultured in front of her new roommate, and in her head she thought of the fanciest place where two teenagers could get some food.

Quick, think of the whitest place you know.

Panera Bread.

"We could see if they have a Panera Bread. I'm sure a school like this would have some Panera Bread" She replied, and immediately scorned herself.

Panera bread seriously? Fucking Panera Bread? 

“I passed by this restaurant while walking around the campus today and it looked like a good place. It’s nearby too,” she suggested, pointing to a spot on the map. Freya was relieved, and thanked the gods that she had taken the initiative. 

"Oh, but before we leave, I need to go see Mr. Ryan and get his permission to get a part time job, do you mind waiting for a few minutes Freya?"

"No I don't mind at all. I'm cool with staying here. I'll start unpacking my stuff" She replied.

@Hollow​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2016)

Maxwell
_Red Lion´s Dorm_​
And there he was in front of what would be his home from that moment onward. His confident smile always present, by now he had already gotten rid of the red cloth he used on his face and also got rid of the goddamn chains which by the way got heavier as the time passed, he even called for the hotel and was told that his belongings had been taken towards the dorms already. Now that was a fast job on their part, still he wasn´t particularly mindful of such things.​
Entering the place, he finally realizes that he actually is pretty late considering that the guy who seemed to be the overseer had just finished speaking. indeed it took him a whiel to get rid of the chains and then search for the stadium...and then search for the dorm. For some reason he was just getting late to everything that day, but as long as he didn´t arrive late as a hero, it was fine right?​
"So this is how it looks inside? Wonder where the gals rooms are..."

The mischievous grin displayed by the guy looked actually a little silly when you saw at him, it was very obvious what his intentions were and the chances, realistically speaking, of him being able to pull any pranks on any member of the female student body were really low unless he managed to get an accomplice, what brought him to a different problem, who was gonna be his roommmate?  Maxwell himsefl was not that interested in the kind of person, just about anyone was alright because out of them all he was one of the biggest odd balls there.

"Gotta be someone cool at least, almost as cool as me!! The task seems impossible, but Maxwell Chase, number one hero of his generation, can make even the lowest percentage turn into a hundred percent just with his marvelous awesomeness and good looks."

And so he simply opted for the easisest method, his favaorite method actually, to do things: call everyone´s attention. As he saw many people starting to get paired up he knew he had to hurry, plus in a way he felt bad, it was painfully predictable that as soon as he asked, a crowd would be all over him begging to be roomies with the guy. 

"OI,  The name´s Maxwell chase and I´m tha one, only and unique marvelous hero who will stand above all of ya so, please form a line ta the right if ya wanna be mah roomie and another on the left if ya wanna take a picture and get some autographs fer yer family from the all mighty me!! Dunno, if ya´ve got sisters they may be lucky and I might just go out with ´em."

Finishing his almost inuslting announcement, the boy just spread a wide smile awaiting an answer.
​@Cjones


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hero said:


> "Get over, you!" Isaac shouted, wrapping his arm around Victor's neck, pulling him down and rubbing his knuckles into his head. "Alright, number 1 rule, we don't sleep on Fridays."
> 
> Colette looked at him without blinking. "I don't see the harm in it" The blue hair girl said slowly.
> 
> "Of course you don't, you don't have emotions. I'll be your roommate so you don't get knocked up the first semester by some horny boy." Camila spat, snatching Colette away from Michael. "I'm sure you're a nice boy, but she can butter her own muffin." Camila said while she dragged Colette away from Michael.



"Knocked up?! What did you think I had in - Actually, don't tell me." As he dragged Colette away he saw a strange look on her face. "Why do I have a feeling that Colette would be better off alone than with her?" He waved towards the blue-haired girl before getting back on with finding another roommate. 

As Michael looked through the dorms for someone to join, he found a black haired boy standing over a series of large suitcases. He was wearing a black dress suit with dark loafers and gloves. Even from a distance, he could tell that all of those were extremely expensive. _"*Sigh*. I suppose I could try asking strangers."_  He walked towards the boy and said "Er, hello. I noticed you were a Golden Eagle. You wanna be roommates?" The boy looked towards Michael and shakes his hand. "Sure. Name's Blake." He picks up his suitcases before almost tripping. "Uh, could you maybe lend me a hand?" He picked up a few suitcases before walking with him towards their residence hall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Bitt Stiles*
> in
> Blue(Red.) Lion Dorm
> 
> ...



Takoda took a few seconds to take in all of this boys words, he was unsure of how to take what he had said to him… villainous name? But the graviton was the founding particle in the force of gravity… possibly, the science was still out on that one. But the name fit with what his ability was, could you really say his name was villainous? It sounded heroic! Honorable! Noble! Powerful! Yes! He had to be be wrong about it, he had to be mistaken.


“Yes, Yes, It is quite the cool and powerful name. A name that breathes power and strength. You see it matches with my quirk quite nicely. Something powerful and yet unseen.” Yes, this would be a good enough explanation of his quirk for now, powerful and unseen. A self imagined pat on the back was soon followed. Perhaps, perhaps this guy wasn’t so bad… Why if he were Takoda right now, he might even enjoy this mans company. (no. No you wouldn’t. Don’t lie to yourself. You’d be like a terrified little rabbit looking down the jaws of a wolf.)


Shut up weakoda. Graviton is thinking. (You shut up.) No you. (You.) You shut up. (You shut up.) You’re a coward! (You’re me, so that means you are a coward.) You have me there… “Alright, I’ve beaten myself up over this enough.” He thought, coughing a bit. “Well then. Phenomenal One.” Graviton paused for a moment, “_Quite… Quite full of himself with that kind of name isn’t he...”_ He made sure to think it and not say it aloud.


“It is indeed quite nice to meet you as well! I look forward to traveling the road of heroes together and possibly building a strong rivalry with you. I hear a strong rivalry, even between friends, is a good means of pushing ones-self and obtaining the highest peaks of your power.” Graviton returned the friendly shoulder tap, this WAS MALE BONDING!

"Now then. I do not know which of the two to report to. Would you have a preference new friend and possible rival?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 11, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
Independence Day

____________​Contrary to what most people - even Marie - believed, Elendel Specter was a fairly confident person. Socially inept and fearful of others, yes, but that was only because he _knew _he was socially inept. And just like how he knew he was socially inept, he also _knew _he was a fairly smart person. He'd spent almost the entire summer studying to try and get a headstart on all the other students and, even before that, had received some of the best education offered in America.

But right now, he was fairly stumped.

Of all the dorms, why was he in the Golden Eagles? He wasn't strong, he wasn't headstrong (did they really use the word strong twice in a speech? Elendel would have thought they'd do more proofreading) and he _definitely _wasn't calm. _And not only that, this also means I'm going to be in...
_
He cast a worried look in the direction of his new dorm-mates. _All these people who probably _are _all those things. _The young man gulped, tugged at his tie and nodded slowly at Marie. "I... I'll see you later, Marie. Wish me luck." Elendel gave a chuckle that was slightly too forced and then followed after the others, consciously using his quirk to make sure his footsteps were as light and quiet as possible. The last thing he wanted, after everything else that had happened, was for people to notice him.

Still, he was fairly sure he was doing a good job of not looking nervous. Head held high, chin tucked in, back straight, hands in pockets (to hide the shaking and the movement of his fingers that were manipulating the air around him) - everything was going well. The man in charge of his dorm didn't even mention the earlier incident with Marie and the aggressive red haired boy; they seemed to be more focused on another altercation entirely. _Although, it's possible that the Vice Principal just hasn't mentioned it to him yet...
_
He gulped again. Still, everything seemed to be going smoothly.

Everything except the fact that he didn't have a roommate. Elendel scanned his eyes over the members of his dorm, all of them now  talking among themselves. The Italian boy from earlier - Luso - who he had been too nervous to properly talk to seemingly found himself new company with another rather well dressed boy. _How do people do that? Just... throw themselves into social interactions like that? _

"Oh boy," he chuckled quietly to himself, a grimace fixed to his face. "This is going to be a lot harder than I thought it'd be."

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tenma (Jul 11, 2016)

*Childhood's End: The Agenda
*
@Karma15​


Karma15 said:


> Vino Ventonelli
> The Heroic Delinquent IV
> 
> Using his superhuman speed Vino had chased Dimitri all the way to the Vice Principal's office, where he was given a detention slip.  On his way there he reflected on the trick he played on that Italian kid. His experiment worked out perfectly, the other red head had responded to his killing intent with exceptional timing. Right then and there Vino knew Luso was not a regular student, in fact he wasn't sure he was a student at all. His suspicions became even more concrete during the placement ceremony where the Vice Principal had announced Luso's full name.
> ...



"That's all?"

"Yes, sir."

His meeting with Professor Thomas Ryan was turning out less intimidating than he had expected. Apparently, he was viewed as a victim- something that admittedly did not sit well with him- while the other 2 were responsible for using their quirks or abilities to inflict harm upon each other. As much as he would have liked to admit he had fought Jet- just in the mind- and was getting ready top beat the stuffing out of him, this outcome was probably for the best. It would appear Jacob had put in a good word for him as well. So he swallowed his pride and moved on. It was in his best interests to start this school term on a clean slate, without being blacklisted by a teacher as goddamn moralistic and preachy as Mr Ryan.

"Did you see Dr Weathers after the incident to check for any fallout from tJet's quirk? Some are known to have residual effects."

"No, sir. I did not view that as necessary. I felt fine and still feel fine, so-"

"Never mind. That won't be necessary. You may go."

Overall, not the most exciting meeting, though hopefully one that would bring Jet his just deserts. Hopefully, Jacob would not be  punished- sure, punching Jet in the face probably went against the rule book, but it was certainly the most outright heroic thing Donovan had seen that day. Heroic to the extent that made Donovan sick to the pits of his stomach.

He pushed open the double doors of the Golden Eagles' dorm. He had remembered that Roman boy requesting he become his roomie. He didn't remember responding in a decisive manner. He probably nodded, or just said 'yeah', or something wishy-washy like that. More than likely, Roman had found another more enthusiastic roommate already, and he'd probably have to settle for whoever was still alone. It was all that goddamn moralistic prick's fault. Why the hell did he have to insist on seeing him right while everyone else was choosing roommates? Now he was on the backfoot once more, having to play catch-up to become part of the social circle.

_Didn't you decide you weren't going to become a sheep? What became of that? _Donovan had to acknowledge his inner voice this time. He wasn't exactly trying to become a sheep. Just because he wanted to be true to himself didn't mean he had to remian a loner, he convinced himself as as he headed up to the common room, hoping someone was still there to become his roommate.

And to his surprise, the grey-haired boy was still there, sitting back and reading a book. Hair color aside, for that moment it seemed he was looking into a mirror. This boy was indeed a loner of the same breed as himself. Why did he have to be a loner? Why couldn't he room with one of the more popular kids-

He stopped himself. _That was beneath you. _Who was he to judge loners as below others, as someone a loner himself. Especially since this boy had proven himself loyal and true to his words. Instead he walked up to Roman and patted him on the shoulder.

"Hey, thanks for waiting." He decided to skip over the part where he had been kind of an asshole for not giving him a proper answer before he had his little interrogation.

Roman looked up, clearly quite tired from waiting. "Hey, no problem man. What say we head off to out room. I already ''booked'' one."

Donovan nodded, smiling slightly. He wasn't sure if this boy hid any secrets like himself, but for now he seemed genuine and straightforward, the kind of person he preferred to interact with as hypocritical as that was coming from himself.

Roman put away his book. It looked like a chemistry text, probably one he borrowed from the library. He wondered if he an entire mini stash as well. Either way, they were going to be 2 nerds rooming together, and he might as well embrace it. After all, he admitted he'd rather have someone whom he could talk on the same level than a 'typical' student (did such a thing exist?). Who knows, this could actually work out.

"Yeah, sure. Let's go then."


----------



## Kei (Jul 11, 2016)

Home Is What You Make It
Troya || Female
​
When they arrived at the dorms and Troya heard the word special accommodation, he couldn’t help but grin ear to ear. Special accommodation meant a new room, and once he was handed a key card that could open his door, there was a slight stroke to his ego. Though what was the real stroke was the other students whispering amongst themselves about why he got the special room and it was just so simple that Troya had to laugh a bit.

“It’s because I’m better than you.” Troya explained before taking the elevator up to his room, it was one on the third floor and the rooms were pretty distant from each other. Those that were already up there were talking amongst themselves and paid no mind to Troya as he slipped the card key into the door lock and watch the red light turn green. Once he walked in the light automatically turned on brightening the small room. Troya let the door close behind him and waited before the automatic lock had locked the door.

“Finally….” Troya took a deep breath as he leaned back on the door, his short hair began to grow at an extraordinary rate until his short hair fell to his chest. The once tall boy had shrunk in size, form being almost 6 to barely surpassing 5’3. The flat mainly chest had grown ample and round, the clothes that he had on before threaten to come right off because they barely fit him. Every bit of man that Troya resembled on orientation day had fallen off like it was clothes from a Barbie. 

 What once stood a tall boy was now a small petite girl, the rough features of a boy turning into a man had now dropped into a girl turning into a woman. The soft features, even the shape of the eyes, Troya was a completely person now.

“They really did bring up the stuff!” Troya voice was now as soft as velvet and sweet like candy. The girl took off her clothes but tried her best to cling to the boxers that her boy self wore, crab walking over to the box labeled clothes she opened it and began to search through it. On the top was boy items, boxers, briefs, shirt and other things, but on the bottom was the girly items. Panties, bras, and other things. 

“Damn it did they pack my whole closet!?” Troya cursed as she fumbled through the wide arrangement of things before pulling out clothes she could wear. “There we go!”

Dawning a simple oversized t-shirt and some yoga shorts she began to go through her other boxes. She wanted to make this place feel as home as possible. This was where she going to be for a long time if possible and she had to make this place her own domain. Going through her boxes she pulled out her girls and boys clothes until they were orderly in their respective draws. The sheets she brought from home were a bright white and blue and was teamed up with some plush animals she brought from her collection at home. 

However, what was most important was a small cactus plant that she was scared that wouldn’t have made the trip, but somehow when she pulled it out it was perfectly fine. 

It didn’t take her long to have anything in order before jumping on the small couch and logging into her computer that she also had packed with her bags. She opened Skype and scanned over her online friends before falling onto one before pressing the call button. It only rung twice before she was greeted with a huge picture of her mom and dad on the other end.

_“We were waiting for you to call!” _Her mom exclaimed her face taking up the entire camera, _“How’s my big girl doing?”_

*“Is tha Troya?!” *She heard her dad call from a distance, he must have been in the kitchen, _*“How is she?!”*_

_“Did you hear your father?” _Her mom laughed as Troya nodded her head

_“Yeah! Hi dad!!”_​
_*“Hey sweetie!! Give me a minute I’ll be there in a minute!”*_​
Troya couldn’t help but smile as she watched her parents go about their lives.

“I missed you guys!” Troya smiled brightly, “I hope you guys miss me way more!”

_“Of course we do dear!” _Her mother smiled, _“How can a parent not miss their child, my son and my daughter left home and now the house is all lonely.”_

_*“You got me~” *_Her dad chimed in

_“I don’t want you!!”_​


----------



## kluang (Jul 11, 2016)

Zozo unpacks her stuff. She places her blade next to her desk and starts to fill up her drawers with her clothes. Then she places her books on the shelf and finally the picture of her family. Her mom and younger brother, and the picture of Claymore. It took some time but she finishes her packing.

And the first order of business.

Slumped on the bed and grab a young adult novel. "I was too focus on getting into the school, I ended up asking Zuhrah ( little bro) to get the books I want."

Lazily she took out a parcel and unwrap it and her face quickly turns red. The Count And The Naughty Princess', 'Tease Me More, Master!', 'The Princess Abducted By Pirates', 'The Baron's Harem', 'The Elven-Orc War'

This is not what I wanted!!!

In between the books a note with a note.

Bestest book for a lonely knight with moon as her companion.  Your loving brother, Zuhrah Zanarkand.

I'm going to fucking kill that brat.


----------



## Hollow (Jul 11, 2016)

_Mimi
Golden Eagles Dorm – Evening
W/ Freya (@Karma15)_

*A New Place To Call Home*
*Roommates*​“No I don’t mind at all. I’m cool with staying here. I’ll start unpacking my stuff,” Freya reassured her as she moved towards her personal share of boxes. Mimi stared at her for a couple of seconds before smiling to herself, could Freya be a little on the shy side? What an adorable roommate she’d gotten herself! Mimi didn’t want to leave her alone too long so she promised herself to be quick as she waved a quick goodbye.

“I’ll be back in five then!”

With quick strides, not wanting to run in such busy hallways, Mimi made her way back all the way downstairs, where a lot of students were still looking for roommates or were just chatting and getting to know each other after finding one. She couldn’t help but feel she was placed in a great house where every student had a good head between their shoulders. Mimi would have to copy down Mr. Castillo’s words about the Golden Eagles sometime, before they completely slipped from her mind, she didn’t want to forget what her house was all about.

“Oh boy…this is going to be a lot harder than I thought it’d be.”

As she headed for Mr. Ryan’s door, Mimi overheard a boy quietly talking to himself as he glanced over at some of the boys who were already interacting. Freya was waiting for her upstairs but Mimi couldn’t help but approach the boy.

“Not at all,” she told him. From his perspective, it’s quite possible she was speaking out of the blue but maybe a friendly word might help him a little. “You just have to approach them and say ‘hello’. If someone doesn’t have a roommate yet, the chances they’d refuse you are minimal. Everyone is new here, after all.”

“Hello, by the way,” she suddenly greeted the boy, realizing she hadn’t even introduced herself as she stretched out her hand for him to shake. “I’m Mimosa, you can call me Mimi. See that boy over there?” Mimi asked, pointing at a boy that was leaving their house overseer’s office, the one with dark hair and glasses. “He looks like he doesn’t have a roommate yet. Why don’t you go ahead and talk to him a little?”

Glancing at the watch on her left wrist, Mimi’s eyes widened a little. “I have to go now, I promised to go for dinner with my roommate soon and I still need to see Mr. Ryan. It was nice meeting you!” Waving goodbye at the boy, she quickly covered the distance towards the door with the professor’s name on a plate and knocked on it twice, standing quiet for a few seconds until permission to enter the room came. After taking a deep breath, she entered the room, taking care to close the door behind her before approaching the professor’s desk.

“Mr. Ryan, my name is Mimosa Merryweather, I was told I had to get permission to apply for a part time job so I came to you, sir.” Making quick work out of removing a neat folder from her bag, she took out a sheet of paper and placed it in front of the professor for him to see. “The owner of that café near the administration building gave me that when I asked if he was looking for part timers. I took the liberty of filling it with my information while waiting for the free period to end, sir. If you’ll please check everything for me and sign your permission at the bottom…” Mimi trailed off, suddenly feeling a bit embarrassed. Did the teachers know of her circumstances at home? Would he have to ask about it? At least, she hoped he would grant her permission.
*---*​As she walked out of the office, Mimi couldn’t help the little sigh of relief that escaped her lips. Looking for the boy she had met earlier, she waved before rushing upstairs to meet back with Freya. It made her heart beat a little faster when she pulled out her key to open the door and enter. Having their own room like this was really so amazing. “Sorry for the wait! Are you ready to go, Freya?”

“I met this boy downstairs, on my way to see the professor,” she shared with her friend on their way back down. “I’ll introduce you two later, he seemed very quiet and kind.” They’d probably get along pretty nicely.

The walk to the restaurant wasn’t long, filled with little tidbits of conversation here and there as the girls got to know each other. When they finally reached the desired place, not too far away from the dorm, Mimi smiled brightly as she looked at the glowing sign above the restaurant.

*Panera Bread*​
“Are you going to be fine with just a sandwich, Freya?” She worriedly asked her friend. “Maybe we can get some snacks for later tonight. I wonder if they have cheese puffs and garlic bread, those would definitely keep us strong enough to finish unpacking tonight!”


----------



## kluang (Jul 11, 2016)

Zozo went down to the first floor. She's bored. Her roommate is nowhere to be found and her brother purposely gave her a wrong genre of books.

She pass the kitchen area when she smells something. The sweet aroma of pies. Blueberry and apple. There's student here who knows how to cook? She enters the kitchen and to her surprise, flours, eggs, milk are floating on the room. And they all come together in a bowl and a mixer.

She looks at the cooking table, cook books, utensils, a half eaten cake, a pair of pies and a White Persian Cat.

A cat? 

The cat from she can tell is reading the book and following its instruction. "No...no..no.. Who the hell wrote this? The measurement is all wrong." The cat telekinetically summon a phone and start typing. 

"What are you doing?"
"Tweeting. This book is an insult to the art of measuring ingridient."
"Are you a student?"

The cat stops its typing and look at Zozo. With the look that says, Really? Really? "I'm a cat."
"Yes, I can see that. But you're cooking and uhhh... tweeting."
"Are you profiling me?"
"What?"
The cat creeps closer to Zozo put its front paws on her cheeks. Zozo looks at the pair of azure eyes looking at her.

"I'm going to report you to Tiffany... no she's new and useless. Slickback. Yes, I will report you to Slickback. Wait no he's useless too. Kyle? Much more worst then those two combine. Thomas? Terrifying. Rigel? Meeh. Vice-Principal? I'll be damn if he does anything useful. Principal? I felt like she's peeking at my soul. My god, the school teachers here are terrible."

"My name is Cania. I'm not a student nor a teacher. Not even the cook. I'm just cat. Who lives in Red Lion dorm."
"You're the dorm mascot?"
"A mascot is a job. I don't do jobs."
"Fa-"
"Don't even say favors."

"Look I'm a cat. I lounge around, act cutesy hoping for someone to rub my belly and occasionally, I cook. That and staying away from Thomas."

Cania hops down and left the kitchen. "Take them pies to your friends. Nothing breaks the ice like pies."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2016)

Daniel / Grey Wolf Dorm / Evening

Daniel was quiet during the ceremony, even with his 'friend's' outburst at the end.  He had a sneaking suspicion his parents would disapprove that he wasn't mixed in among the leaders.  But he could see the appeal of the Grey Wolves, his path to hero would not be a fast one so the symbolism of gold from iron set well with him.

But both his education and his vision preferred a slightly different symbolism.  Not iron magically turned to gold but raw ore processed, smelted, and forged from little more than a brittle rock into a tool designed with purpose and function.  The blows from the hammer are perhaps hardships but ones born with the desire to become a more perfect form.

He picked a room from the list of open rooms at random.  He didn't have many things and didn't expect he would spend much time in the room so he didn't worry too much about it.  Unpacking was therefore quick, clothes neatly filed away into the dresser and closet and a few books: a thick medical reference with a note from his parents (and likely a reminder that if this didn't work out he had other options), and a few advanced books on biology and anatomy that might seem out of place in a high school room.

Once convinced that everything was set out appropriately he nodded to himself and left the small room to see what else was going on in the dorm.  While he knew that ultimately he had to improve himself if he was going to become what he needed to be he also knew that to a degree his fate was tied to the others in this dorm.  Their fates may well rise and fall together.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2016)

Charlie- Walking Towards the Dorm.​

“Tch… She didn’t even acknowledge me.” He thought to himself, kicking at the ground. "I got the dorm with that crazy vice principle too. Probably so they can keep and eye on me.” He looked around the campus, the smiling faces, the cheerful people getting along so well. This would be a scene that brought comfort to most, but to Charlie this was just another reminder of how he was alone.



“Why am I ever here.” He thought, walking along the pathway towards the dorm. Why did he bother, it wasn’t like he was really cut out for this hero business. He’s spent this entire day alone, no one even wanted to give him the time of day. Not for long at least, they all eventually moved on, rather quickly.


“Charlie. You’re a failure aren’t you?” The voice echoed inside his mind. “Yeah...” He thought back. “You never were very good at anything.” It called back, becoming slightly more clear. “I was good at one thing...” He thought back, “If I was good at anything… It was that.”


- - - - -



“Guh...” The young boy dropped to the ground, blood dripping from a busted lip and possibly gums. “You’re really quite the failure little Charles.” It was a red haired teen speaking to the young boy. His arms resting on the floor of the boxing ring that Charles now laid upon. “Yeah… I know, and it’s Charlie.” He groaned, trying to get back to his feet. CRACK! A large fist came barreling down upon him and sending him to the mat once more.


“Stay down brat!” His opponent was a beast of a man, literally, he was a gorilla man. Bigger muscles, bigger fists, slower reaction time and much slower brain power. “You are slow. He’s not even that quick.” The red haired teen smirked. “Shut up! I know!” Charlie coughed, blood spurting onto the red mat. BAM! Once more the first knocked the boy to the ground.


“As for your strength. I’d say even for a child of your age… under par.” He rubbed his chin as he spoke, his red hair fluttering over his eye. “Charlie, You’re a failure aren’t you?” BAM! BAM! BAM! The boy dropped to the mat again and again. With a strong cough, he stood back on his feet. “Huff… Huff… Bring it…” He stepped forward, only to get knocked to the ground again.


“Hmm. Kong, are you trying?” The red haired teen questioned, “Not really. I’m going easy like you asked.” The teen rubbed the back of his head. “Well then. Charlie I can say, You at least exceed expectations in your ability to take a beating.” “What…?” The boy coughed, laying on the mat… it hurt far to much to even try to stand.


“To put it simply… You take punch good. Yes?” He chuckled slightly as he spoke. “Jerk… You’re saying I’m only good for taking a beating...” As he finished, he heard the sound of clapping. “That’s exactly correct Charlie! You are indeed, Only useful as a punching bag!” When Charlie looked at the teen, he could see him smiling and clapping his hands in big grandiose swings. “…That’s not something you should be saying with that expression...” 


“Ah.” With that, he stopped immediately. “I see, you don’t seem to understand.” He rubbed his slender chin and stood there for a moment. “Well how best to explain it to you.” “Just tell me Demetrus!” Charlie barked, quickly being silenced by a kick from Kong. “Don’t talk to boss that way brat!”


“It’s fine Kong, Charles is still new to the group.” Demetrus stepped into the ring and lifted Charlie from the mat. “Listen Charles.” “CHARLIE! ITS CHARLIE!” The boy groaned. “Haha, Sorry, sorry, I’ll get it right eventually.” He smiled. “Listen. There are many kinds of people out there. You have those that are like Tanks. You see Kong here? He’d be considered like a tank. Though he is slow and possibly easy to avoid… for ah… better… hm… Normal people. He punches hard enough to take opponents down in relatively few swings. You have people who are quick on their feet, perhaps incapable of dishing out the hits that Kong can… They rely more on dancing around their opponent. They focus on the utilization of their quick reflexes and agility to avoid the damage.”


“So what… I’m neither of those.” Charlie looked down at the ground, his right eye had swollen up to the size of a plum, that was going to be costly. “That’s true. You are more like, well… quite a few famous boxers actually.” He pat the boy on his back. “I imagine you, as the man standing in the corner. His gloves up protecting his face, his stomach crunched. Your opponent swings wildly into you over and over. But you, You never make a move. Round after round, you stand there in that corner. You take each and every blow, but you never attack back.” 

“That sounds like a good way to lose a fight.” The young boy muttered. “Wrong… You see, you don’t win by beating your opponent’s with strength or speed. Most boxers prefer to end fights quickly, because the more you exert yourself, the more tired and worn you become; But, when your very strength itself is your ability to exert yourself to ridiculous levels… Then all you have to do, is wait till he’s exhausted from beating on you and poof. You take him down with a few well placed punches.”


- - - - - -




“Gah...” Charlie gripped the back of his head with both hands. “Why the hell am I thinking about that time...”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Jul 12, 2016)

*Warrior School: An Anointment in Oil

With Jet and Jacob (@Chronos)
*​The entrance and exit of the nervous girl- Mimosa Merryweather, he believed- created a brief respite in the atmosphere of Professor Ryan's office. He attempted to give a friendly response- well, as friendly as initial interactions with the stern social sciences teacher could get- before she zipped out of the room upon completing her request. He saw no reason to deny it- after all, her grades in junior high had been strong enough he believed she could sustain a side-job without it getting in the way of her studies. As she disappeared, the mood darkened once more in the dimly-lit office.

Professor Ryan sighed as he turned back to the the 2 boys. one's hair a patch of whitest snow, the other the inkiest black. They stood next to each other before his desk, not looking at each other, but clearly still acknowledging and challenging the other just through their presence and pose. Jacob exuded silent, honest confidence, with a maturity that exceeded his age, but on the flip side seemingly also self-righteousness far exceeding his station. Very much the same thing could be said for Jet, though his confidence seemed toxic and malicious, the smile in his eyes concealing dark secrets.

He'd sent back the chinese Transformer boy. Partly because he seemed to just have been caught up in whatever beef these two had, and another his place and motivations just seemed wholly unremarkable and defensive. He sensed very little particularly heroic or selfless about that boy, which was disappointing, but that was to be expected for a lot of the kids early on. Still, he didn't quite like the feelings he got from that boy. He had the impression of a person deeply at war with himself from Donovan, and that was never good for a budding hero. He had to keep an eye on his development.

Now, these two were effectively the opposite. He had never seen 2 boys more sure of themselves. Kids fought on the first day, this was far from the only scuffle he had to deal with the aftermath of. But this one seemed to remain a good deal more unpleasant than the rest. It didn't take a genius to realise that Jet was the proprietor here. Based on Donovan's account of things- of which he had no reason to assume he had been lying to any notable extent- Jacob's interference was probably justified to a degree. Still, as always, he maintained his policy. This was a school of soldiers. He was going to let Jacob stand for himself as much as he was going to allow Jet. Still, the initial impression he got from both boys was not pleasant, though certainly moreso the cocky raven-haired youth.

"You can probably guess why you are both here." He turned to Jet first, putting down his gameboy as he looked into his crimson eyes. "Usage of a quirk to perform a psychological attack...I could suspend your quirk usage indefinitely for that. Do you care to challenge Donivan's account?" Jet could be sure he would deliver on his words if he didn't like his response, perhaps even a step further. Thomas Ryan had never shied from expelling people he felt had no hero potential.

And then to Jacob. He allowed his voice to take a less threatening tone, though still delivered with characteristic sternness and inflexibility.  While Donovan had painted the situation in a light quite favoring Jacob, rules were rules. He could quite easily see why Jacob felt the need to break them, though he was more interested in Jacob's own explanation. "And I hear you hit Jet. Do you want to elaborate as to why you felt you were suddenly allowed the authority to take things into your own hands?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Blue Lion Dorm​
“It is indeed quite nice to meet you as well! I look forward to traveling the road of heroes together and possibly building a strong rivalry with you. I hear a strong rivalry, even between friends, is a good means of pushing ones-self and obtaining the highest peaks of your power.” 

As Bitt listened to Graviton speak he couldn't help but kind of be taken by the dude. He was so strange and foreign to Bitt in terms of affect and just mannerisms. What Bitt saw was a teenager walking around in a helmet with serial killer level politeness, who had what to him was ostensibly the sort of name you give a villain who monologues way too much, with a dude who was kind of sort of, but not really giving a monologue. There was something very genuine about how Graviton wanted to be friends with Bitt as well, there was just an energy in his words that simply made Bitt feel happy. As much as he enjoyed the oxymoron that was his friendly hostility with Troya there was just something refreshing about meeting a dude who was even more of an oddball then he was, but not only that he wanted to be friends.

"Now then. I do not know which of the two to report to. Would you have a preference new friend and possible rival?"

New friend and possible rival? Bitt cocked an eyebrow at the very stuffy and sterile reference to himself but the past few moments had informed him that this was probably the way it would always be with Graviton.

"Let's just go to Kyle, it'll be quicker since he's already on this floor. It's not like we actually have to chill with the guy either, he's just guiding us to the room we'll be staying in for our S.H.I.T. lyfe." He tried to get across the differentiation in what he meant by elongating his syllables but even if you were from the northeast you probably would still have trouble understanding Bitt. Suffice to say with someone like Takoda he didn't really harp on the weirdness.

"So dude if we're going to be like living together and ish I should atleast know where you're from and stuff like that. Also do you have one of those badass helmets for me?"  Bitt asked in earnest, wanted to continue the good tidings by at least taking an interest in Takoda's background. Besides, how awkward would it be to search the floor for Kyle in silence? That was simply not Bitt's style. 

@InfIchi


----------



## Chronos (Jul 12, 2016)

Jet & Jacob
(@Tenma)



_"There's something oddly particular about those born in royal blood. Perhaps they are considered... foolish. Headstrong, even. But hearts of gold, those with the will to save will place their soul upon the forefront, and those with the need to destroy, will burn any and all bridges that lead to freedom."_ ​
It was evident to both of them that this instance would come, that they'd be placed in an infuriating display where they be against a higher figure, as he lazily droned his eyes across the platform of an screen tapping his fingers upon the surface of a button pad, trying to speak between lashes of apparent authority. It already gave Jet a boiling sensation of irritation which hid behind the width of his complaisant smile. Jacob on the other hand lamented the issue as well, he'd rather end this fruitless endeavor quickly, without much illogical and unnecessary talk branded into the mesh of things. The journey would end upon lecture that neither he had the time or patience to deal with, which had protruded at the furrow of his brow. The questioning began, and he spoke through laced tone of both sternness and noted indifference. 

"Does it matter?" Said Jet obviously irritated a smile that had not faded from his lips, the crimson gleam of his eyes began to color itself a brighter hue. "This seems incredibly one-sided anyway. A third part of the whole is missing in this equation. I believe that if one is to presume a role of as an objective medium to the apparent abhorrent situation, one must at least try to make it seem like he's not abiding by some _'I was told' _alibi._"_ Jet seemed indifferent that he was approaching an figure of higher standing with such blatant disregard for his position. He knew the outcome of course. And so the question seemed offhanded and unnecessary to begin with. It seemed like an obvious ruse to lead them to some higher understanding of the hero mindset. On top of which he knew the teacher was present, which Jacob had seemed to have overheard as well. In fact, this made Jacob in particular seethe within his own silence. In fact, at this juncture he and Jet shared the same sentiments. Though Jet Marquise was more vocal about it, uncaring of the situation and of course, unworried. The mien of his face displayed that disgustingly apparent mirror of his soul, a 'please get on with it' so magnificently sketched at the forefront of their visage. This prompted Jacob to respond. 

"Perhaps if you'd have intervene instead of merely spectating. Than none of this would've escalated to where it has." Jacob did what was necessary from something that had been distasteful from the beginning. He was the only one trying to place order upon chaos and two fool continued to form some stupid spectacle not allowing the other to best their own blatant egos. This wasn't a situation he should be in, merely because he halted an immediate situation where a the entirety of the front gate of the auditorium would've been in shambles. He stood firmly to redirect the situation towards himself, but Donovan didn't allow it, Donovan had to provide himself with a satisfaction that only served as his own anodyne. And when the situation brought itself on critical levels, he merely closed his fist and delivered a simple strike on the cheek of the student who was causing the problem. 

"As you see, me and Jacob have no qualms with one another anymore. And we understand that situation was dumb and that's why _HE _as the only voice of reason stood in front of the two who obviously didn't want to see past their own mindset to put this aside." Was Jet... defending him? Perhaps this was his poison placing itself on play. But perhaps there was an aura of truth in what he spoke. "And if you knew, why did you allow it to proceed? Oh terribly sorry, I'm sure a quaint celebration was much more important. So perhaps the quaintness of our squabble is not as important as you now make it seem to be."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> "Let's just go to Kyle, it'll be quicker since he's already on this floor. It's not like we actually have to chill with the guy either, he's just guiding us to the room we'll be staying in for our S.H.I.T. lyfe." He tried to get across the differentiation in what he meant by elongating his syllables but even if you were from the northeast you probably would still have trouble understanding Bitt. Suffice to say with someone like Takoda he didn't really harp on the weirdness.
> 
> "So dude if we're going to be like living together and ish I should atleast know where you're from and stuff like that. Also do you have one of those badass helmets for me?"  Bitt asked in earnest, wanted to continue the good tidings by at least taking an interest in Takoda's background. Besides, how awkward would it be to search the floor for Kyle in silence? That was simply not Bitt's style.
> 
> @InfIchi




"Right then!" Graviton took a very proud stance, one to try to infer that beneath his helmet he was smiling. But it could possibly be construed a different way. "I Do not know what this S.H.I.T Life you are talking about is. I think this school will be a rough road for all of us, but I believe, a good portion of us, will make it to the other side better than we entered." 

Maybe he was trying to hard, but he wanted to be that hope, that light. Sadly, all he had to go on were hero cartoons and a few of the more, boisterous hero's out there, to base his persona upon. However, he had been asked an interesting question... Who was he, where was he from? Why this was no time to head to Kyle, this was a time... To EXPLAIN HIS HEROIC ORIGIN! 

"My name, Is Takoda Walker, the Hero Graviton!" He started, "I am a proud young Native American, from a reservation near by. I lost my father when I was just a young boy, this helmet belonged to him. He was a police officer, killed in an accident on his way to work. My uncle, the Hero Eclipse, took me under his wing in order to teach me the ways of heroics. Since then I've been pushing the envelope and attempting to become a hero!" He paused a moment. 

"I enjoy spending time with Animals, nature, being friends and being a hero. I like many different kinds of sweets, and teas. Though I can tell you my preferred tea is that of the unsweetened variety." He stood there for a moment, "I'm unsure of what else to tell you... So tell me about yourself, then we shall get a room together!"

@SoulTaker


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina Ekdikos
> Grey Wolf Dorm w/ Marie DuBois
> ___________________________________​
> 
> ...


Marie is foaming at the mouth suddenly... It must have been too much for her all at once as an empath.
"Uhhhh...Uhhh. Oh shit, Doctor?! Nurse? I think I hugged her too hard!"
Melaina picks her up before she falls over and looks for a doctor as she takes her to the medical offices.
@Fedster @InfIchi


----------



## Kei (Jul 12, 2016)

_*The Search For A Roommate*_
_*Zia Esposito*_
_*Wolf Dorms|| Evening*_

It was so unfair. Life was unfair, but what could she do it about it

She would have loved to be a part of the Golden Eagles, but life wasn’t like that, she was a part of the grey wolves. Not saying it was bad, but she didn’t want to spilt up from her new found friend, and being on opposite sides was crappy. Though maybe they could have the same classes, the campus was huge but as long as someone tried they could be friends, and by gods would Zia try. Though for now she had to tackle finding a dorm room and a roommate, that meant talking to strangers that probably already started to talk!

The social ladder was a terrible climb!

Even now as she stood in the lobby and watched people team up with the other, she didn’t even know where to begin or how to ask. Like hi my name is Zia, and I wanted to know if you wanted to room with a complete stranger that you never knew before in your life! That was a good opening, great opening, Zia should be a business man because that how great she was. 

_“Ah, by any chance are you Miss Zia Esposito?” T_he receptionist called out to her breaking her from her thoughts, Zia turned around and nodded as the woman looked at a picture and a note, _“Hi, my name is Rachel, I’ll be here to discuss your room?”_

Zia cocked her head, “My room? I thought we were able to choose our roommate?”

The receptionist nodded her head, _“Yes, but you were allowed to have special accommodation, we have a few single rooms and one of them is reserved for you.”_

Special accommodation, she remembered signing the roommate documents but leaving the special accommodation thing unchecked. There was no real reason for her to have her own room, but was there a chance that she accidentally checked it somehow? Zia thought long and hard for a minute, there was no way she went through the stuff and double checked it, her mom made her before she sent it in.

“But I didn’t sign up for that? Is there any way to get it changed?” Zia asked, “I really don’t think I need it.”

The receptionist face changed a bit before shaking her head, _“You got to have a parent or a guardian to call in, or have the house advisor to say it’s okay. Though its already kind of late, do you know if your guardian is awake at this time.”_

Zia counted on her hand the difference between pacific time and eastern, “Ah…It’s almost 12am right? Shit no, but…Maybe…”

“Is something wrong?”

The voice behind her caused her to jump and turn around to see the same man that was on the podium looking down on her.

_“Ah, yes? This student has a concern, she said she didn’t sign the special accommodation papers? But we have her reserved her a room for her. Is there any way to change it?”_

“Again, I ask is there something wrong?” Richard looked at Zia again, “Special accommodation rooms are the best and the most comfortable to make sure you can rest easy body and quirk.”

_“….”_ Zia felt a stab but she didn’t want to step down so easily, “My quirk doesn’t pose a danger to anyone I room with though. That is why I requested to room with another person.”

Richard stared at her sharply, “Zia Esposito, right? You are the one with the beast quirk? Do you not think its best that you stay in your own room to ensure that nothing happens to anyone else.”

“Are you suggesting that I am a danger Professor….” Zia took in a sharp breath, for a good second Richard tough face disappeared when she had turned away from him, “I promise you, I’m not a danger to anyone, I can control it.”

Richard looked at her and then the receptionist, “Go find yourself a roommate,”

Zia eyes brighten almost instantly, “However, your name won’t be removed from the special accommodation room, and plus you must disclose what your quirk is. Beast quirks aren’t the most favorable of the shapeshifters as roommates.”

“Yes, thank you!!”​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 12, 2016)

Michael and Blake wer busy putting away their belongings into their room. As Michael finished with  his own things, he saw that Blake was barely half finished. "Here, let me help you with those." As he picked up a shirt, he noticed it's quality at a glance. As he looked at the other various other shirts, pants and shoes, he noticed a consistent pattern.

"Uh, these all look crazy expensive. Where did you get all of these?" Blake gingerly took the shirt from Michael's hands, refolded the shirt and placed it in a drawer. "My parents bought them for me. Why do you ask?" Michael had a quizzical look on his face as he passed more clothing to Blake. "Your parents bought all of this? Who are they?" Blake put a pair of pants away before stopping, reaching into his own pockets to take out his wallet and showing Michael a card. "World Weaver? Wait a minute..." Michael reached for his things and pulled out his Hero costume. He looked for the tag left on it and saw the same logo. "Your parents are part of World Weaver? The Hero Costume producer?!" Blake nodded, then went back to putting his things away. "Well then, that's, er, interesting." Michael put his costume away and they both finished up with setting up their things. He reached for his phone and saw his notifications;

>Call Family when you touch down
>Get in daily hour of exercise

"Oh right, I haven't done any real exercise today, have I?" Michael set a clock for morning as he took a bag and his phone and walked out of the room.

He walked around the hallway, travelling towards the gym for a small workout session before going to sleep. Once he reached there, he went to the punching bag and worked on his punches and kicks for 15 minutes. _"I think I'll work on my running in the morning."_ He kicked the bag as hard as he could before stopping. He looked up towards his phone. "Well, I've still got 45 minutes left." He got onto the floor and did push ups, then sit ups and crunches with short breaks in between. He looked up. "35 minutes." He then went to weights for lifting, keeping things light at first before advancing. By the time he stopped, he was tiring. He looked to his phone. "Huh. 5 *huff* minutes." He decided to end with a run around the room until he run out of time. He reached into his bag and took out a bottle of slightly cool water and drank it.

As he walked out, he bumped into another, much larger student. He was muscled, striped like a tiger and wore a large scowl on his face. "What the hell do you - Oh. You're just a freshman." The large student walked past him, his scowl dying down. "Just watch where you're going." Michael walked towards his dormroom, not wanting to meet up with another upperclassman like him again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Blue Lion Dorm​
"I enjoy spending time with Animals, nature, being friends and being a hero. I like many different kinds of sweets, and teas. Though I can tell you my preferred tea is that of the unsweetened variety."

"Wow that's Ultra Trainquilo. Tranquilo." Bitt's opinion of Takoda was evolving little by little, he still thought the guy was oddly formal yet he was a complete non-traditional. There was some overlap in their personalities but Bitt knew one thing for sure....

Takoda stood there for a moment, "I'm unsure of what else to tell you... So tell me about yourself, then we shall get a room together!"

_"Well I'm the Phenomenal One that's a pretty good start and finish. Damn, I honestly don't want to ,"tell him about myself", but a kid like this seems ultra genuine. Yea...Takoda is a good dude, he told me straight up about his dad and his uncle is a hero too.Totally Tranquilo."
_
"My name is Bittan Stiles but everyone calls me Bitt. I've lived in Englewood, New Jersey for most of my life. If you are what your mother is then I guess I'm asian..." Bitt trailed off as if spacing out and realizing that for the first time. "My mom and dad were both heroes named Trailblazer. They had a TV show that was pretty famous. I'm just trying to have a good time here man. Being a super hero in training doesn't mean you can't Tranquilo. Tranquilo."

"I want to be an awesome hero, I think I'd probably just about be the best to ever do it, probably change my last name to ever and first name to greatest, real talk. But uhhh...like dude it's not even that serious." The blue haired teen had to think for a second as he completely spaced out on the part about his quirk. In this era that was kind of the customary thing to do when talking about one's self, your quirk was apart of your identity, it was the thing that made you special. "My quirk is that I smash heads all day." Bitt let out a hardy har har before actually genuinely chuckling at what he perceived as humor. "Nah on the real, my quirk is that I accelerate really quickly I guess. Like I can kind of use it to punch harder and run faster but that's about it. I still hit like a shitbrick truck." Bitt said all of this as he flexed the veinless micro mounds on his biceps doing the classic body builder wrist rotation.

@InfIchi


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Marie is foaming at the mouth suddenly... It must have been too much for her all at once as an empath.
> "Uhhhh...Uhhh. Oh shit, Doctor?! Nurse? I think I hugged her too hard!"
> Melaina picks her up before she falls over and looks for a doctor as she takes her to the medical offices.
> @Fedster @InfIchi


 @Unlosing Ranger 

-The Doctors Office-

"That damned doctor!" A young, blue haired woman growled, fixing up the mess of papers and files that Kyle had left behind. "I keep telling him, he has to pick up after himself! But he never listens! Always running off with some excuse of another!!! 'Ah! The principal was looking for me.' I KNOW YOU ARE LYING YOU BASTARD!!! Why are men so damn lazy!" The woman growled as a couple of girls entered the office. "Ah... What do you need? Sorry... I'm just... upset. How can I help you?" 



> Richard looked at her and then the receptionist, “Go find yourself a roommate,”
> 
> Zia eyes brighten almost instantly, “However, your name won’t be removed from the special accommodation room, and plus you must disclose what your quirk is. Beast quirks aren’t the most favorable of the shapeshifters as roommates.”


 @Kei 

"Oh look. It's the VP." Charlie walked over towards the man. "Hey. I'm rooming with that anarchy guy. Put it down and give us a room." Charlie popped the vice principal on the shoulder "Thanks man, you're a real bro."





SoulTaker said:


> "My name is Bittan Stiles but everyone calls me Bitt. I've lived in Englewood, New Jersey for most of my life. If you are what your mother is then I guess I'm asian..." Bitt trailed off as if spacing out and realizing that for the first time. "My mom and dad were both heroes named Trailblazer. They had a TV show that was pretty famous. I'm just trying to have a good time here man. Being a super hero in training doesn't mean you can't Tranquilo. Tranquilo."
> 
> "I want to be an awesome hero, I think I'd probably just about be the best to ever do it, probably change my last name to ever and first name to greatest, real talk. But uhhh...like dude it's not even that serious." The blue haired teen had to think for a second as he completely spaced out on the part about his quirk. In this era that was kind of the customary thing to do when talking about one's self, your quirk was apart of your identity, it was the thing that made you special. "My quirk is that I smash heads all day." Bitt let out a hardy har har before actually genuinely chuckling at what he perceived as humor. "Nah on the real, my quirk is that I accelerate really quickly I guess. Like I can kind of use it to punch harder and run faster but that's about it. I still hit like a shitbrick truck." Bitt said all of this as he flexed the veinless micro mounds on his biceps doing the classic body builder wrist rotation.
> 
> @InfIchi


 @SoulTaker 

"OH! Amazing!" Takoda exclaimed, "My quirk is the same! I can adjust my weight and fluctuate my speed and strength accordingly! That's quite the coincidence that you have a power like mine!" Graviton was indeed excited, rarely did he meet someone with a similar quirk style to him! 

"You two kids sure talk a lot." Kyle stood over the boys as they spoke to one another. "Ah... Mr.Weathers!" Takoda jumped. "Don't worry you kids. It's good to see student's getting along among all the fights and bad that's gone down today." He smiled at the two. "Wellp. you don't really have a choice it seems. You boys are roomies, let me show you to your room hm?"


----------



## Tenma (Jul 13, 2016)

*Warrior School: An Anointment in Oil, part 2*​


Chronos said:


> Jet & Jacob
> (@Tenma)
> 
> 
> ...



Professor Ryan did not know if to be impressed or appalled. Likely both. Both boys displayed a flagrant disregard for authority. On one hand, they seemed driven by an over-inflated sense of self-righteousness and worth. On the other, both seemed to have the makings of a genuine leader, having strong courage and self-belief.

But a leader was not a hero. And in Jet's case, that was the only quality he seemed to have. Thomas' initial feeling of dislike was only emphasised as he spoke further. "I believe that if one is to presume the role of objective medium to the apparent abbhorent situation, one must at least make it seem like he's not abiding by some _'I was told'_ alibi." The boy used complex words to confuse those he talked to, to establish a position of superiority, to place himself in a position where he was the one asking the questions. Every word of his seemed calculated to establish a superior social position, to manipulate others to do his bidding, yet unlike the Donovan boy, who seemingly contemplated and ran every word he said through a logic tester, Jet did so completely naturally.

_Dangerous..._If nothing else, Jet had proven himself someone he would have to keep an eye on even more than Donovan- no, obviously more than Donovan. Most fights on day 1 were driven by carelessness, petty squabbles, and misundersandings. One sheepish apologetic meeting at the office later, and things were fine. However, such acts seemed pathological for Jet. This definitely wasn't the first time he'd pulled something like this, and something told him it wouldn't be the last. This wasn't something that could be solved over one meeting over his desk. This boy required strong nurturing, and he felt like punching whoever his junior high teacher was.

Still, Jet got one thing wrong- well, partially, so he saw fit to repeat himself. "_Do you care to challenge Donovan's account?"_He said simply.

Before Jet could respond, the other boy spoke up, in a tone with mixed indignance and disgust. "Perhaps if you'd intervened instead of merely spectating. Then none of this would have escalated to where it did." Jacob shot him a look that hid nothing, clearly betraying anger. But this was not the anger of a 15 year old. This was anger driven by righteousness, that he had to witness an event escalate close to blows, that he had to see the abuse of a fellow schoolmate, and that noone interfered except for him. Somewhere in his those crimson eyes- it was then Thomas registered how alike the two looked, almost as though brothers- Jacob held the reason why he was forced to interfere. Although he doubted he'd have to punish Jacob- he had a general understanding from Donovan's and Percy's accounts- he'd rather Jacob explain it himself.

Then the other boy began to speak, this time in tandem with Jacob's direction. Jacob looked at Jet in surprise, not expecting for Jet to fall along his pace. Clearly, the raven-haired boy saw this as a further opportunity to implicate him instead.

Jet looked increasingly dangerous the more he spoke. Mr Ryan found it increasingly difficult to imagine a scenario where Jet would emerge a hero from the High. This boy was immensely intelligent and cunning for his age, but this was used for deviousness and control, not righteousness and leadership. He was tempted to at once remove him from the Academy- then realised he couldn't.

He remembered Slitter. Slitter had been a very different boy in his youth- one more resembling Donovan- but the image of the broken, irredeemable man made him realise he could not afford to have this boy wander unchecked. He needed to watch over him, ensure he be set on the right track. Jet was destined for great things- it was only the nature of those things that was in question.

Still, Jacob had a legitimate concern, one he felt should be addressed as well, and one that was perhaps his own fault for not bringing up initially. He spoke somewhat regretfully to Jacob. "I have reprimanded Percy for letting the situation get out of hand. He should have informed me earlier or broken it up himself, and for that I apologise." He then turned to Jet. "You might see this as 'quaint', but I don't. What guarantors do I have that you won't attempt such a stunt again? What guarantee do I have that Jacob won't resort to violence to solve problems?"

"Now, does either one of you care to make a case for himself?"


----------



## Tenma (Jul 13, 2016)

*Childhood's End, The Agenda, part 2*

*The Dorm, with Roman (@Karma15)
*​The room was well-furnished and lit, with 2 study desks at the end near the window, and beds next to several cabinets. There was a small library with a few choice texts and school magazines, which pleased Donovan quite abit. There was enough space for students to make their own personal customizations. It wasn't a particularly lavish dorm, but it had more than enough.

Donovan tossed his bag onto the bes ans flopped onto it exhausted. Following him, Roman did the same. Donovan reached into his bag and took out _Cells of Vietnam_. He stopped himself. This was anti-social. He had barely known the grey-haired boy and here he was, already disappearing back into his own world.

Then he quickly noticed the other boy was at a similar dilemma, having removed a book from his bag and turned to him. Well, this was awkward.

It was then he noticed what the Roman was about to start reading. He had read it himself when he was in abit of a philosophy phase. Required reading, more or less, for a budding philosopher as he had once fancied himself.

"Hey, you are reading Immanuel Kant's _Critique of Pure Reason_? Your first time reading it or...?"

"Nah, of course not. Quite like the book myself though, makes for some casual reading." Roman's eyes brightened up as they found something of common interest.

"Always pegged myself as more or an empiricist myself, never really liked rhe arguments of rationalists."

"Surely there is a time and place for both? In this day and age, to completely dismiss either would be foolhardy."

"Well, more or less everything is empiricism when you get down to it. So, you like reading philosophy?"

"Well, I like reading all subjects. Never good to limit yourself to one topic, it limits your way of thinking."

"Hm. That's one sentiment that I can raise my cup to." He placed his own book onto the desk between their beds. "This one's not bad. It's on Thomas Ryan- yeah, our hallmaster- and his stint helping the US military hunt terrorists in Vietnam. It won't go down as any sort of classic, but it brings up lots of interesting topics- about the use of heroes for political purposes, and whether they have become a sort of elite army to the UN."

"Haven't read the book clearly, but my views are that such a thing is inevitable. It's just impractical that heroes be uninvolved in global politics at this point of time. Day-to-day crimefighting is ultimately a waste of the influence they have and their ability to contribute to the greater good. The issue is whether the cause they are involved in is justified, of course."

And so they talked excitedly. Donovan doubted he would be capable of speaking on such interesting subjects or so honestly with someone more 'popular' or 'normal'. He suddenly began to consider his friendship with Roman a blessing. He was glad to have a friend as nerdy as himself, whether it contributed to his long-run social status at the school. He was glad Roman was so open about his nerdiness, that he was able to approach it so head on, unlike him, who covered it as though it were a mark of shame. He was somewhat envious of Roman's ability to be so genuine in spite of his insecurities, but he put that aside for now.

Little did Donovan know that Roman was merely better at wearing a mask than himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> -The Doctors Office-
> 
> "That damned doctor!" A young, blue haired woman growled, fixing up the mess of papers and files that Kyle had left behind. "I keep telling him, he has to pick up after himself! But he never listens! Always running off with some excuse of another!!! 'Ah! The principal was looking for me.' I KNOW YOU ARE LYING YOU BASTARD!!! Why are men so damn lazy!" The woman growled as a couple of girls entered the office. "Ah... What do you need? Sorry... I'm just... upset. How can I help you?"


"Well, I hugged my dorm mate and she passed out foaming for some reason. I'm not sure why."
Melaina gently puts down Marie in a bed and looks to the blue haired nurse.
"You look like you need some help getting things together, mind if I help you?"
There is quite a bit of enthusiasm in the statement. One would think someone wouldn't volunteer to clean someone else's mess so willingly.
@InfIchi @Fedster


----------



## Chronos (Jul 13, 2016)

Jet & Jacob
(@Tenma)
​
He apologized. In fact this resulted in Jacob backing off his anger, noticeably he could recognize something in this teacher immediately after, he wasn't after the two. He wasn't in a position to abuse his power and neither was he out to declare war upon the two. Though his sight were as sharp as knives and his words straightforward and to the point he disregarded quick and swift punishment due to true honesty and loyalty to the code. However, the situation was not bright and turning the coming years this would become in fact a rather distasteful event that would classify him as something he truly wasn't. Should he really merely explain the mechanism that decorated his mind throughout the event of such a menial exchange? Should he really bother as to why he decided to take action on the situation of weather or not a youth should postulate as merely spectator in an event where both if not more would be soon interlocked in a battle that would perhaps raise the causalities of the situation, placing himself in such forefront to take the brunt out of Donovan's shoulder an unto his own. In fact, yes it was irritating that he did so, but not because he neglected the actions and decisions that lead him to this instance, no, that was certainly not it. In fact, be it any other situation concerning the same situation he would place himself at the apex and allow freedom to those he knew were the prey of a larger scheme. Some could not battle their battles alone, and he understood at some juncture that Donovan, in fact was in need of such to develop as a person and as a hero. Perhaps that was Jacob's own sympathy taking a turn for the worst. Or the best, if not for that interaction there would be no real issue, but Donovan's eyes peered through Jet like spears through flesh of their targets. He visualized not only a madman disputing some deranged concept of grandeur, he saw beyond that and cemented and ideal that he needed to take dominance of the situation of his own accord. Something Jacob respected, an alpha quality that would propel the boy to higher sights in the future, but he didn't relent either. He played Jet's game and slowly began draw himself to his web, the would pull the strings that would lead the area in a spec of dust. He remembered the event which lead him to this...

The night which he confronted a villain that terrorized the block where he and his classmate took before returning home. This night in particular he and set classmates were late, and found themselves unfortunate enough to get caught in the mesh of it all. He took the initiative, much like he did today, broke the threshold of possibility and defeated a seemingly impossible enemy. But the result, in fact, was major. Not only did he find himself caught in the brunt of his own foolishness to overextend his control over his own ability, but soon after he woke, he heard that a city block had been eradicated by the result of his own power. The news had reported of such, one news station told of the brave, selfish actions of a youth of snow white hair. Others spoke of the potential threat a child could become if that power were to get out of hand. And if Jet held such a dangerous ability, such a powerful skill which he knew not how prominent he was with it, he could've seen not only Donovan resting on his own pile of blood, but the rest of the ground as well. And Jet, triumphant would merely enjoy himself in the depiction of the horror he had caused through the usher of his own strength. A blithe that would noticeably constitute him either a prominent Hero, or a dangerous villain. 

"Yeah."

He finally spoke, the memories continued to rush across the field of his own vision, the ones which lead him to this situation. What would occur? What would he do if the situation elevated into something of grandiose proportions? He wasn't ever interested in becoming a hero, in fact he doesn't need to be to aid those in need. To become a pro merely promotes the aid of a governmental fund, of many of screaming voices heralding your name in crescendo. Jacob was not interested in the such and neither did he care for the title. He was here on a whim, or perhaps not. He enjoyed even if slightly the ease which the title Hero provided. He needn't an excuse to act as he has always done. His parents exited to hear what the recommendation note told of their only son. That he would follow the step of his late grandfather. But was this worth it? Was a system that provided such controversy over this worth the trouble? Perhaps he should blame Jet, he was a scum of the earth and a poisonous snake. He enjoyed the vivid detailing of mien in agony and yet he raveled in somewhat of an intricate pity. He did not know if this was the result of True Conqueror, but he thought that if it was worth it.

"When's the next bus that leads back to Pennsylvania?  ​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 13, 2016)

*The Dorms*
*Yeshua*

I wasted some time, perhaps a bit too much, wrapping myself up in a conversation with Mariella as the football game came to an end. Surprisingly the game was just a spur of the moment thing to advertise the Football team, with the stipulation being whichever team one, they’d had to buy their lunches for the next semester. Kind of silly, but a fun affair for students who were undecided as to which club they wanted to join or to kill some time. Moreover, it couldn’t have come at a better time, especially for Mari, who was looking for some kind of way to get noticed for any sports club though Football in particular. 

“You’re pretty good.” Bai congratulated Mari with a smile. “I try.” She joked while waving off the praise. 

“See Bai, I told you not to worry. Although we should probably be thanking this guy right here.” An old middle school friend of mine, the one who came and asked me to come to the game, shooed me up to Bai. “Hisako probably wouldn’t have if he hadn’t asked her.” I could only kind of quirk my eyebrow in response to that. It’s not like he was wrong exactly; however, Mari had already gotten wind of the entire thing was going to have them let her join anyway, voluntarily or not. 

“Undoubtedly she would have forced the ‘not’ scenario.” I found myself whispering. “Well I guess I have you to think for bringing her. And I definitely have you to thank for giving us the win.” Bai patted us both on the shoulder, a delightful beam across his face. 

“So, what’re you guys name?”

“I am Yeshua.” 

“My name is Mariella Hisoka Concordia, but you? _You can only call me_ *Hisoka*.” She rather forcefully pointed out. Bai scratched his head before responding simply with “Sure.” 

“Uh, anyway, Yeshua, Hisoka, I’m Bai Zhang, a second year and quarterback for the Football team. I’d love the chance to talk to you, especially Hisoka, about joining but I’m pretty sure you freshman have somewhere to be right?” Both of us were puzzled as to what he was talking about. We looked to each other mouthing “Do We?” Unsure of what else we had to do. 

“Come one, they’re announcing the dorms.” A few of the students yelled before running off. 

“Shit.”/”Damn.”

_Sometime later…_

*Red Lion’s Dorm*

_{“The Red Lions are natural born leaders, quick thinkers and in the heat of battle the students that I will call out first would not waste a second breath. The lions are brave and strong, they are the strength and the base of what a hero should be, when I call your name, after the ceremony please report to the Red Lions dorm, near the stadium.”}_

“Running back to the auditorium only to turn around and come back toward the stadium, where I just was, wasn’t a great new school experience. Maybe I’ll join the track team.” I  humorously spoke to myself. Unfortunately, the worse part about all this was that I made myself late to enter. The run back and forth, then straightening myself up, once I actually entered the dorm I came upon the scene of many of my cohabiters already pairing up amongst themselves.  

_{“Have fun, and make friends. You’ll grow so much faster. So many different ways of life, and the girls~ Enjoy ♥”}_ I recall Senji telling me the last time I saw him. 

“. . . . . . .”​​"OI, The name´s Maxwell chase and I´m tha one, only and unique marvelous hero who will stand above all of ya so, please form a line ta the right if ya wanna be mah roomie and another on the left if ya wanna take a picture and get some autographs fer yer family from the all mighty me!! Dunno, if ya´ve got sisters they may be lucky and I might just go out with ´em."​
The only person I really knew here was Mari, I hadn’t talked to anyone since I’ve arrived, but it looked like this Maxwell character had drawn a bit of a short stick as well. His manner of speaking, this announcement of his, and his general look. I was given the feeling that he was probably someone you have a good lark with now and then if we ever hung out.

Well, everyone else looked to be pairing up quickly and Senji did mention how I would grow faster because of these different personalities. Without hesitation I reached out to him, firmly gripping his shoulder as I walked around to face him from the right.

“Regrettably, a picture and autograph will have to wait for me; although, I think taking you up on your offer of a roommate would help us both out.” He looked like a happy person as I looked at him up close. Holding my hand out for a handshake I awaited his response.

“Maxwell? I am Yeshua, if you would let me, I would enjoy being your roommate.”​@luffy no haki 

​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 13, 2016)

*The Search for a Roomate*
*Ebony
*
*Grey Wolves Dorm*


Through the door of the Grey Wolves Dorm a female made her way in. Very small hands with the touch of cotton pulled down long fitted gloves that stretched all the way up a gracefully thin arm. Her skin was a sepia, reddish brown tint and smooth like a fine-grained structure; accentuate the similarly colored hues of a fancifully brown and white dress with black/white scarf, a giant matching scrunchie her hair was pulled through and ribbons on her bangs. The dress appeared to flow endlessly down the petite frame of the young woman wearing it, just barely hitting the ground. There wasn’t a wrinkle or crease to be seen, and was spotless from head toe.

The slender gloved hands laid at the sides, symmetrically aligned with no bends as they pointed directly toward the ground. Barely inaudible footsteps, almost as if she was walking on a bed of feathers were accompanied by the jet black bangs that seemed as stiff as stone pillars. She walked in a courteous manner, placing one foot before the other, with her chest stuck out in a powerful stride. Her head was held high making her come off as someone who was of higher standing and knew it; combined with perfect posture gave off one with a sense of worth and belief, on par with that of the exaggerated masculinity of “machismo”.

For all that, what really drew eyes to this young woman was her earrings, necklace and rings. Everything shined so brilliantly, no sun required, that it was kind of hard not to be taken aback for a moment.

_{“What the in several burning hell are these fucktards looking at!?”}_

“Allo vice principle, girl I do not.” She spoke English with a Russian intonation, acknowledging the presence of Richard and Zia, brief and straightforward, as she walked past and toward the receptionist.

_{“If I was older I’d break me off a piece of that VP.”}_

“Hi, I’m Rachel, can I help you?” She smiled which the girl tried to repeat back to her, awkwardly. “My name is Ebony.” The receptionist nodded, flipping through her papers before stopping right at her name.

“Oh, Miss. Ebony, I’m sorry but we couldn’t grant your request for a single room. You’ll have to be paired with someone.” She explained, much to Ebony’s displeasure even as she tried to politely hide it on her face.

_{“Let me talk to this cunt. I’ll set her straight.”}_

*“N-NO.”* Ebony yelled suddenly, causing the woman to jump. “E-excuse me?” She asked startled.

“W-Vhy?” Ebony quickly tried to recompose herself as her accent suddenly thickened. “I don’t have room? I vear expensive jewelry plus my quirk is not all suitable for room with people.” She tried to explain, falling in and out of her accent.

“Y-yes I know; however, the school had determined that your quirk would not be all that detrimental to the other students. Also we were made aware of your, um, _jewelry_ _situation_ and have provided you with a safe box for your room.” She explained.

“But.”

“I’m sorry but there’s nothing I can do. If you feel that strongly about it Miss. Ebony, the dorm master is there right behind you.” She pointed to none other than the vice principal himself, who she had just walked passed. Defeat seemed to come across her features, having forgot that he was their dorm head and already guessing that he was probably the one who ended up denying her request.

"Vice Principle?" 
​@Kei


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well, I hugged my dorm mate and she passed out foaming for some reason. I'm not sure why."
> Melaina gently puts down Marie in a bed and looks to the blue haired nurse.
> "You look like you need some help getting things together, mind if I help you?"
> There is quite a bit of enthusiasm in the statement. One would think someone wouldn't volunteer to clean someone else's mess so willingly.
> @InfIchi @Fedster



"Let me check her over." The young nurse let out a sigh and examined the girl, nothing appeared to be broken at the very least. "Just seems to be a case of shock, I wouldn't worry about it so much. Give her some time to rest and she should be right as rain." After the examination, the blue haired nursed sighed and slumped her shoulders. "If you would be so kind, yes, I would love some help. That idiot doctor ran off and now i'm stuck with all this." She casually pointed to the city-scape like papers and folders. 

@Unlosing Ranger @Fedster


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Let me check her over." The young nurse let out a sigh and examined the girl, nothing appeared to be broken at the very least. "Just seems to be a case of shock, I wouldn't worry about it so much. Give her some time to rest and she should be right as rain." After the examination, the blue haired nursed sighed and slumped her shoulders. "If you would be so kind, yes, I would love some help. That idiot doctor ran off and now i'm stuck with all this." She casually pointed to the city-scape like papers and folders.


Meleyes the papers.
"Just need to move these right? I can do that easily, though I imagine you want to organize them."
Melenia touches one of the papers and it instantly disappears from existence, it then reappears in her hand
"But to actually organize them I'd have to memorize them or have them be bunched up properly to begin with. So the old fashioned way it is; I guess just direct me what to generally do... By the way this is the same guy who told us to clean the beach right?"
@InfIchi


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Meleyes the papers.
> "Just need to move these right? I can do that easily, though I imagine you want to organize them."
> Melenia touches one of the papers and it instantly disappears from existence, it then reappears in her hand
> "But to actually organize them I'd have to memorize them or have them be bunched up properly to begin with. So the old fashioned way it is; I guess just direct me what to generally do... By the way this is the same guy who told us to clean the beach right?"
> @InfIchi



The young nurse sighed, "Yes... Dr.Weathers is a bit of a slob..." She grabbed a few papers and showerd Mel where move them to, "Just stack them over here. I'll sort through what's trash and what should be kept." The two shifted and moved the papers, which seems like it will be a long process. "I think... He has you kids clean the school up, because he'd rather you do something constructive." She spoke to the freshman. "He always does that sort of thing. He never outright punishes a student with detention... most the time he tries to avoid even telling the principle or vice principle about it.. 'Kids need a chance to be kids. They'll make mistakes.' that's what he says."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> The young nurse sighed, "Yes... Dr.Weathers is a bit of a slob..." She grabbed a few papers and showerd Mel where move them to, "Just stack them over here. I'll sort through what's trash and what should be kept." The two shifted and moved the papers, which seems like it will be a long process. "I think... He has you kids clean the school up, because he'd rather you do something constructive." She spoke to the freshman. "He always does that sort of thing. He never outright punishes a student with detention... most the time he tries to avoid even telling the principle or vice principle about it.. 'Kids need a chance to be kids. They'll make mistakes.' that's what he says."


"Hey that's good, someone needs to take that stance here after all. Number 1 rule of being a hero after all is, 'always smile.'" 
Mel smiles a great big cheesy smile
"Besides I'm glad to help with things around here, I'm going to probably be visiting this place a few times. I'm going to sign up for every sports club. Be the best like no one else has been!"
@InfIchi


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Blue Lion Dorm​
As Bitt was about to say something douchey along the lines of, _"Is it really the same though"_, that's when the good doctor decided to burst in. Douche chills are a natural bodily function that occur whenever you get physical chills from looking at someone who appears or acts incredibly douchey. Douche chills can also cause a “jolt of energy” to run through your being, and one may temporarily lose control of their limbs and legs. There was just some about what Bitt would characterize as Dr.Weather's_ "dome" _that just needed a_ "good ass Phenomenal Elbow"_. Though truth be told Bitt wasn't brazen enough to actually attack him, _"he's a doctor the dude probably can't even throw one straight. Probably would need an instruction manual"._

This was not very "_Tranquilo. Tranquilo."_ ,and a part of Bitt knew that but he was too restricted by his own shortcomings to realize that these malicious thoughts in fact made him a douchebag. Either way he just kept his hands in his pocket and followed Kyle to a room at the end of the hallway just next to the corner.

Naturally a corner room is going to be bigger but when Kyle opened the door both of the prospective heroes did a double take. All that was there was a sink to the left, a love seat up ahead, and a couch with a table for a TV. Before Bitt could even start up, Kyle let loose a wry smile and walked past the sink to another door revealing another room inside of the room, _"Roomception"_. 

Stepping into the their full room there were two beds at the far wall and it really was quite cozy. 

"This place fucks!!!" Bitt hollered as he immediately ran to the bed to the left and immediately jumped onto it, back first, compounding his tomfoolery by kicking his legs up and bouncing up and down on the bed. "This place fucks!!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 13, 2016)

It was cold.

A shock went down his spine, which crawled over his entire body. He couldn't breathe. His nose and mouth were filled as he was shocked awake. He looked around, to his left; a deep blue. His eyes felt wetter than normal. His skin was moist. He was underwater. Victor looked up. A hole in the ice was being covered by some large object. He was thrown inside a frozen lake. His initial shock caused him to lose some of his precious remaining air. Not good. He quickly regained a state of calm. He had to escape fast, his air was dwindling at best and the icy water bit at him with piranha-like ferocity. He swam up and tried to punch the ice open.

THMM
THMM

No good. The ice was really thick. Of course it was, it could handle that thing that closed his only exit. He was trying to think. How to break through? His whole body was starting to numb. Of course! He covered his right hand in crush energy and delivered the strongest punch he could muster. 

CRRAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOO
PB-SHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhh

The whole was more than big enough! He reached through!

The sky was dark. The air was whipping with the cold winter winds as he breached through the water with a large gasp, water spilling and squirting from his maw as he choked on it. He quickly swam towards the nearby icy floor that was once a lake as he pulled himself out of the water. Water spewed from his mouth and nose as he knelt on his hands and feet, coughing in an attempt to free up his air space. The harsh winter air smacked him across his tiny frame with what felt like tiny blades enveloped by a whip. He felt a warm presence overtake him as he spewed liquid. 

"Well done, Victor." A voice said. He could hear clapping from a distance that seemed to be getting closer. "Your reaction time was impeccable. Most people would need much longer to react to waking up from a good night's sleep to find themselves underneath a lake." A pair of dress shoes appeared in Victor's vision. It was the figure. "You are most vulnerable at your less aware, and there are few times one is less aware then in their sleep. Of course, the best case scenario would have you waking up long before we got out here. But even still, a 5 year old able to react to such turmoil is quite the feat! You've earned a rest." Victor managed to get up despite the vicious winds and, with blanket in hand, began walking to the nearest patch of land.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Bitt Stiles*
> in
> Blue Lion Dorm​
> As Bitt was about to say something douchey along the lines of, _"Is it really the same though"_, that's when the good doctor decided to burst in. Douche chills are a natural bodily function that occur whenever you get physical chills from looking at someone who appears or acts incredibly douchey. Douche chills can also cause a “jolt of energy” to run through your being, and one may temporarily lose control of their limbs and legs. There was just some about what Bitt would characterize as Dr.Weather's_ "dome" _that just needed a_ "good ass Phenomenal Elbow"_. Though truth be told Bitt wasn't brazen enough to actually attack him, _"he's a doctor the dude probably can't even throw one straight. Probably would need an instruction manual"._
> ...



"Is that a good thing?" Takoda asked, pointing over towards Bitt as he hoped up and down on the bed. "I don't know, I don't speak teenager." The young doctor joked. "Well then, this will be where you will call home for the next year. Everything shuts down at 11pm sharp, so if you're going to be anywhere at that time, it best be the library, gym or here." "I'm normally asleep by then." Graviton added, rubbing the chin of his helmet. "Ah... Well, that's good." the doctor nodded. "I'll let you boys get your stuff unpacked and sorted, if you need anything feel free to call Slickback or myself and we'll do our best to accommodate you." 

"Thank you sir!" Graviton bowed as the doctor walked out. "To think we'd be in such a fancy room!" The young boy began to unpack some of his things. A rabbit Plush, A rabbit poster, A carrot themed note book, a few pillow cases with rabbits and carrots and one of the last items, a dream catcher. There we are." He nodded, placing the items on his desk and bed.  "Do you have any things to unpack?" The helmeted hero asked Bitt as he seemed to enjoy himself on the bed.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey that's good, someone needs to take that stance here after all. Number 1 rule of being a hero after all is, 'always smile.'"
> Mel smiles a great big cheesy smile
> "Besides I'm glad to help with things around here, I'm going to probably be visiting this place a few times. I'm going to sign up for every sports club. Be the best like no one else has been!"
> @InfIchi



The nurse chuckled a little, "That's good! Show those boys up." She smiled lightly at the young woman. "And don't worry, If he's anything, Dr.Weathers is a good doctor. He'll fix up any injury and get you back out there, running laps and kicking butt in no time!" The work was quickly dwindling down and seemed be nearly done. "Phew... hard work. Want me to grab you a drink from the mini-fridge?" 

@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> The nurse chuckled a little, "That's good! Show those boys up." She smiled lightly at the young woman. "And don't worry, If he's anything, Dr.Weathers is a good doctor. He'll fix up any injury and get you back out there, running laps and kicking butt in no time!" The work was quickly dwindling down and seemed be nearly done. "Phew... hard work. Want me to grab you a drink from the mini-fridge?"
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger


"Ah, no, I'm fine. I keep my own on me at all times."
A water bottle appears out of nowhere into Mel's hands.
"Don't worry, I'll give them some things to think about, they'll remember *Melaina Ekdikos*."
She winks at the nurse and starts drinking, she's sweating rather profusely. Would just moving papers do that?

Now that the nurse thinks about it, Mel seems to be sporting a rather heavy suit, one that seems to be more for a fashion statement than usefulness in a fight and... rather gimpish if one was honest. Even her hands were covered by black gloves, the only thing showing is her face and blue eyes. Every moment must be some kind of suffering with all that going on, yet she's smiling just fine. Perhaps she should ask about it? Maybe not?
@InfIchi


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 13, 2016)

Old Scars, New Wounds I

Dorm w/ Donovan

Roman was beginning to grow an interest in Donovan. The reserved Asian teenager was not someone Roman would think to talk to, let alone be friends with. He was one of those individuals who were closed off from the world, and had no qualms with isolating themselves from it. Roman's kind. The troublesome sort. He found the young man intriguing in the way he masked his emotions. During the short interactions Donovan had with Victor, Mei, Zozo, and Victor, Roman could feel a sense of duality within him. Two conflicting ideologies battling for supremacy. There were times when his new roommate spoke with uncertainty and displeasure. As if he were trying to fit into a new image. Yet, there were times like this very moment where Donovan spoke with such assurance that his words seemed real, and no longer covered by layers of pretense.

"Hey, you are reading Immanuel Kant's _Critique of Pure Reason_? Your first time reading it or...?" He questioned Roman.

Roman implied with a glimmer of interest, "Nah, of course not. Quite like the book myself though, makes for some casual reading."

The two carried on with their discussion.

"Always pegged myself as more or an empiricist myself, never really liked rhe arguments of rationalists."

"Surely there is a time and place for both? In this day and age, to completely dismiss either would be foolhardy."

They went on to discuss philosophy when Donovan asked whether it was his favorite concept to read about. Roman replied, stating how he was well versed in all subjects. Their topic of discussion soon switched onto Mr. Ryan and his controversial status as a U.N. Hero. Roman commented on how it was inevitable for a hero to be active in political affairs in order to better use their influence. 

The two talked for about half an hour on the many instances where a hero used their status on foreign soil and the ramifications their actions brought. Through their talk Roman got to hear some interesting perspectives from Donovan, and in a way shared his sense of justice. Everything seemed to be going well between the two roommates.  Roman was an expert at concealing his true feelings and would frequently "fake" his emotions in order to be socially accepted. However, he found himself easing up in the company of a kindred spirit who reminded him of himself in many ways. Donovan was a nerd, not one with pride, but with great passion. Roman respected that, he respected him, more importantly he respected his willingness to improve. He thought to himself that it would be best for him to change as well, to discard old habits and move on.

"Hey uh you wanna fix this room up a bit. My friend Freya use to always get me these posters when we were younger" He pulled out a box of old posters. Their content ranged from being figures of the periodic table, to a large cartoonish symbol of a neutron.  Many were science based while some were posters of popular American Heroes.

"Put up whatever ones catch your eye. I'll work on one half of the room and design it in my image, you work on the other. That way the room reflects us, an amalgamation of contents with similar properties yet with contrasting products." He articulated and concluded with a little subtle chem analogy. 

Roman vowed that he too would try to improve, albeit at the expense of reopening old wounds, and maybe being vulnerable to new wounds.

@Tenma ​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah, no, I'm fine. I keep my own on me at all times."
> A water bottle appears out of nowhere into Mel's hands.
> "Don't worry, I'll give them some things to think about, they'll remember *Melaina Ekdikos*."
> She winks at the nurse and starts drinking, she's sweating rather profusely. Would just moving papers do that?
> ...



(Dontchu Tell me whatta think)

"That's an interesting quirk you have." The nurse smiled, grabbing a green tea from the fridge. "..." She stayed silent a moment as she pulled a carton of cigarettes out of the fridge. "I TOLD HIM TO QUIT SMOKING!" She growled nearly as she said those words. "I bet it's Tina... She's always so lenient with him!" The blue haired nurse grumbled once more. "Ugh... No. I'll deal with it when he gets back." She said as she sat down in the doctors chair. "Thank you again for helping me. I hope your friend wakes up soon..." The young nurse twisted off the cap of her green tea, crossing one slender leg over the other. "I'm Janet. It's very nice to meet you Melaina."

@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> (Dontchu Tell me whatta think)
> 
> "That's an interesting quirk you have." The nurse smiled, grabbing a green tea from the fridge. "..." She stayed silent a moment as she pulled a carton of cigarettes out of the fridge. "I TOLD HIM TO QUIT SMOKING!" She growled nearly as she said those words. "I bet it's Tina... She's always so lenient with him!" The blue haired nurse grumbled once more. "Ugh... No. I'll deal with it when he gets back." She said as she sat down in the doctors chair. "Thank you again for helping me. I hope your friend wakes up soon..." The young nurse twisted off the cap of her green tea, crossing one slender leg over the other. "I'm Janet. It's very nice to meet you Melaina."
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger


(Just a suggestion)
"Nice to meet you Janet. I could help with the whole smoking thing, make them disappear every time he tries to."
Melenia finishes off the water bottle and puts it into the recycling bin
"I was hoping to unpack with her myself, looks like I'll have to do it alone after all."

@InfIchi


----------



## Tenma (Jul 14, 2016)

*Warrior School: The Forsaken Path*​


Chronos said:


> Jet & Jacob
> (@Tenma)
> ​
> He apologized. In fact this resulted in Jacob backing off his anger, noticeably he could recognize something in this teacher immediately after, he wasn't after the two. He wasn't in a position to abuse his power and neither was he out to declare war upon the two. Though his sight were as sharp as knives and his words straightforward and to the point he disregarded quick and swift punishment due to true honesty and loyalty to the code. However, the situation was not bright and turning the coming years this would become in fact a rather distasteful event that would classify him as something he truly wasn't. Should he really merely explain the mechanism that decorated his mind throughout the event of such a menial exchange? Should he really bother as to why he decided to take action on the situation of weather or not a youth should postulate as merely spectator in an event where both if not more would be soon interlocked in a battle that would perhaps raise the causalities of the situation, placing himself in such forefront to take the brunt out of Donovan's shoulder an unto his own. In fact, yes it was irritating that he did so, but not because he neglected the actions and decisions that lead him to this instance, no, that was certainly not it. In fact, be it any other situation concerning the same situation he would place himself at the apex and allow freedom to those he knew were the prey of a larger scheme. Some could not battle their battles alone, and he understood at some juncture that Donovan, in fact was in need of such to develop as a person and as a hero. Perhaps that was Jacob's own sympathy taking a turn for the worst. Or the best, if not for that interaction there would be no real issue, but Donovan's eyes peered through Jet like spears through flesh of their targets. He visualized not only a madman disputing some deranged concept of grandeur, he saw beyond that and cemented and ideal that he needed to take dominance of the situation of his own accord. Something Jacob respected, an alpha quality that would propel the boy to higher sights in the future, but he didn't relent either. He played Jet's game and slowly began draw himself to his web, the would pull the strings that would lead the area in a spec of dust. He remembered the event which lead him to this...
> ...



Silence pervaded the room over the next few seconds as Professor Ryan's question was left to air itself. Soon, it became quite apparent that the attention lay largely on Jacob, as Ryan noticed Jet too seemed more eager to hear what Jacob had to say first. The boy seemed deep in thought, appearing conflicted for seemingly the first time. Professor Ryan had an ominous feeling about this. Jacob, from what he could tell from his limited interaction with him, struck him as a boy sure of himself, firm in his approach to things. Jacob looked at Professor Ryan for a moment with an expression of mixed regret and- sympathy? He noticed that Jet seemed to take great interest in this. And then, with further thought, his mind seemingly drifting elsewhere, perhaps to the past, perhaps to the future, Jacob Mikael Connor finally spoke in quiet, but  strong tones.

"Yeah."

Even as he spoke, Jacob's eyes continued to flow with emotion. Professor Ryan became immediately aware that whatever he was about to say next, it wouldn't be a simple defense, justification, or apology. He wasn't sure what to expect, but he was quite certain-

"When's the next bus back to Pennsylvania?"

It is not often a 36 year old man, much less one who has travelled widely and taught youths for close to a decade, finds himself dumbfounded by the motivations and decisions of a boy merely 15. Adults often assumed they could understand children from having went through that part of their lives, and Thomas Ryan was no exception to this. Yet the boy's decision surprised him, caught him unawares. No boy had ever left Grand Heroics High of their own free will on the first day. Jet was equally surprised, this time outright turning to face Jacob as he spoke his decisive words.

Professor Ryan frowned somewhat uncomfortably, giving himself a few moments of contemplation. From his brief experience with him and the accounts of Donovan and Percy, the boy struck him as one of the very few who entered the High with a genuinely heroic mindset, a true desire to protect those around him. As much as this was the ideal of the school, of _all_ hero schools, people who actually lived in the spirit of it were extremely rare. If he stayed in the High, he had little doubt Jacob would have made a great hero, perhaps even one of _the _great heroes.

He looked Jacob right in his emotional crimson eyes. The boy's decision was not something he just came to without thought- clearly some degree of maturity went into it. What inspired the boy to do so? Was it Ryan's own attitude and insistence? Was it that he found himself in conflict with the rules and constraints he had? What inspired this epiphany that made this boy decide not to become a hero? Jacob's decision struck him as simultaneously well-thought out and impulsive. He wasn't sure if the snow-hiared youth was about to make the mistake of his life, something he would regret sullenly in his later years, or a wise choice that would assist rather than impede him. He turned to Jet, who appeared to be contemplating Jacob's motives as well.

"Please wait outside, Mr Marquis."

He turned back to Jacob as Jet stepped out, giving the boy a few more moments to reconsider his decision. The only sound in the dim office was the whirring of the ceiling fan.

"Are you sure about this?"

Another pause. The boy evidently _wasn't._ Clearly, some part of the boy remained conflicted about the whole thing. Yet, he seemed resolved not to change his mind. His resolve only seemed strengthened by his uncertainty, after all, one cannot exist without the other. He looked back at Professor Ryan, his eyes unflinching.

"Yes, I am."

Professor Ryan sighed, in it containing slight sadness. As a teacher it always hurt to see lost potential. Jacob was surely an extraordinary boy and from the look in his eyes it did not appear as though he was about to give up heroics entirely, he just felt it a shame he could not do so under the academy's guidance. Still, the boy's decision was his decision. He would be sure to call up his parents to see if they approved, but it was safe to assume Jacob would in a few hours no longer be a student of the High. He felt it prudent to make sure the boy knew what he was doing before he stepped into the unknown.

"I accept your request and will be sending a call to your parents shortly. But before that...I would like to know two things. Why are you leaving, and what do you intend to do from here?"


----------



## Tenma (Jul 14, 2016)

*Childhood's End: The Agenda, part 3

Dormitories with Roman (@Karma15)*​


Karma15 said:


> Old Scars, New Wounds I
> 
> Dorm w/ Donovan
> 
> ...



Posters, huh? Donovan smirked, appreciating Roman's analogy as looked at the small pile of roll-ups on his bed. Instinctively, he considered just grabbing those on mathemetical theorems and sciences- those suited his perception of himself the most. He'd largely remembered the periodic table by heart, but he felt it was a necessary feature on any thinker's wall regardless. Posters of tough-looking heroes making macho poses struck him and...beneath him, somehow. And, predictably...

_Above these things? What do you want to be, a scientist? You sure have a high opinion of yourself, Donovan. You _want _to be in these posters.
_
He clicked his tongue. He did not intend to confront why he actually wanted to be a hero today, not after he had been taken aback by Mr Ryan's speech. He reached out for the science posters, and then was forced to stop himself once more. He doubted Roman would be the only one to ever enter his dorm, nor did he intend things to be that way. What would they make of a student who felt the best use of his dorm was to decorate it with mathematical formulas?

He shook his head slightly. He was in high school now. Here, knowledge and intelligence, having a good understanding of school subjects, was actually important. This wasn't middle school. He _had_ to get over that, leave behind that ghost proper, if he intended to move on in life. Still, he hesitated. He was not sure if he wanted to project the image of a nerd to the rest of the school, whether it was more accepted or not.

Roman noticed his hesitation.

"Er, is something wrong. Nothing really strikes your fancy?"

He looked up abruptly. "Nah, nothing, its fine. I'm leaning more those on mathematics." He did not want to offend his new friend, so Donovan felt _obligated _to put up some of those posters.  He reached out, grabbed a few of those on calculus and the periodic table, then for good measure, he grabbed one of the Hell Guardians. "These guys were my first heroes. Saw them on the telly, kicking villain ass. When I grew up I found out they disbanded after one of their members got was charged with smuggling heroin." He referred to the member on the right, dressed in bright yellow spandex and with long plastic horns. "

"I guess they still _are_ my first heroes, though." And in a friendlier tone. "Besides, it'd be awfully hipster to celebrate a group of disbanded heroes." Roman laughed in response, then went to choosing posters of his own. As he did so, Donovan reached out and grabbed one of the school magazines on the desk. He flipped through the pages.

_Why being a Hero is awesome!_ Crude title, but potentially worth reading. Then he saw who wrote the article, as well as his smug face in a small photograph. _By Percival Higgins._ Yeah, hell no. He glanced through a couple of articles on alumni doing great things in the streets, and the main article about a former member of the school football team who gave away all his money to the poor or some sappy shit. Then he chanced upon a few pages dedicated to school club advertisements. He guessed sooner or later, it would be CCA season. The big clubs would fill up quickly and freshmen would be forcing their way in, the sports clubs would only accept users of the enhancer types, and those niche ones like the Street Art Club and Gardening Beauty Agency would be forced to go door to door during lessons begging the new students to join. It would be quite an interesting time, if any of those interested him.

He looked up to see Roman putting up his posters. Since he'd taken most of those on maths and sciences, Roman's wall was looking to be largely hero-covered. Donovan lay back , deciding he would put up his own tomorrow. "Say, Roman, you going to be joining any clubs?" As Donovan considered his options, ideas began flowing into his head. There wasn't a dedicated club for the sciences. Or more practically, there wasn't one dedicated to helping students with academic problems. "Or perhaps we should start one?"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 14, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: The Forsaken Path*​
> 
> "I accept your request and will be sending a call to your parents shortly. But before that...I would like to know two things. Why are you leaving, and what do you intend to do from here?"




Jacob Connor

​Jet exited the room. The aura that surrounded the two become much more tense, the question rose from a place of heart. The teacher did not decline his offer, in fact he merely wanted a justification. It was just, the trade. Perhaps Ryan under his own preset wanted to be sure to have all details before he announced the news to the higher ups. Or maybe he doubted that the rationality of the decision was unbecoming. His sights were in fact in a spiral of his own thought, adjusting himself to the comfort of his demeanor impeding those thought to metastasize upon his features. Was it so controversial that one would honestly change his mind about the circumstances of joining? Again, what could he speak about? What could he give as an excuse, no as a reason? He felt an array of thought clouding his judgement and in fact, perhaps he enjoyed the eased which came with the school. The efforts that were placed to entrust his future as a brighter one, of the many that could've been chosen in his stead, he indeed was one who was blessed. But, he thought of his parents. They would receive the call one late afternoon as they sat reviewing their papers regarding work and such, perhaps even watching television at their lonesome awaiting the call from Jacob himself telling him he settled in. His mother perhaps rehearsing the same lines she told him before and after his departure. To make friends and not to get into trouble, to eat well and to excel at his classes to the best of his abilities, and to most of all, to be careful. The words shedding caring and love only a mother could harbor towards the child, not merely because she knew of his son's apparent nature to place himself in the forefront of others, but because his heart would lead him if not for the most part to a path of controversy. His father, whom foresaw the coming of such like a prophet of the new day, the second coming of a hero within the family to follow the footsteps of his wife's father. To have brought to the earth not only a child of kindhearted nature, but also one that could exploit such into a world who knew of hero's as mostly celebrities, one that would likely shine for a selfless care of the other. Merely to have the future yanked of their periphery, to receive a call not from Jacob, but from the school, a report of which their son would return back to the home, that he was no longer a member of the school. That he was expelled and had no hoped of returning. 

This would devastate them and would bring shame upon the neighborhood. Eventually, things would simmer, eventually things would become sane and the word will dim, however it will never perish. But honestly that stained did not bother Jacob, not in the slightest. Perhaps the outcome of placing so many people in a difficult situation did, but they would replace him immediately. And that was fair enough. A reason and the merit of the next? 

"Join a normal high-school. Go to college and get a degree. Perhaps get a job somewhere and continue living life normally." As for why... Again he thought about it. Why leave such a prestigious privileged as a school of heroics? One that would detail the rest of his life in luxury, in plain massiveness of grandeur. And again, he got exhausted by the idea, he didn't care. The upbringings and the positives were... superficial. They were unnecessary. Celebrities getting payed to aid those in need. Not that that's a problem, he thought. They end result is that the weak would benefit from the aid of the strong. He did not care if it was selfish or not, he just wanted them to be safe. That's why he stood to the mesh of the situation that time ago. He didn't care if they had bad blood with with, he didn't care that they looked at him negatively. He only cared that they were safe and a madman is now behind bars.  "I don't want to be here anymore." The honesty was almost hurtful. "What's so great about a school of heroics? There's really no need to be here to become a good person. And I think I had my fill." That's the most honest thing he could've answered. It encompassed all of his strength, his emotions, thoughts and his desires and regardless of the outcome, things would be alright. This was all so incredibly irritating, and perhaps even Ryan noticed that there laid some truth behind the entirety of the situation. 

"Heroes is a staple. A good one, for the most part. I don't need it however, I'll help regardless of the title."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 14, 2016)

His feet burned as they trotted atop the frozen lake towards the snowy shore. The blanket managed to shield him from the cold particularly well, it must have been modified by a person's quirk somehow. It enveloped his upper half in a deep warmth that managed to ease the shock of the icy water. He covered his head to keep his ears from causing anymore discomfort, but unfortunately, his feet and legs lack a similar luxury. The were attacked by the unforgiving winds of mother nature, and his upper half was still in the process of recovering itself. His jawline jumped as if stuck on a bungee cord having from atop a revine as his small whimpers of the cold unleashing it's violent onslaught. His breathes were little more then held back cries that escaped him.

The walk across the field of frozen needles finally came to an end as he reached land. The snow crunched under his feet but at this point they had all but gone numb, only being reminded they were still active by the stinging cold that surrounded each step. He couldn't even move his toes of his own accord. Making his was up towards the trees, he sat down next to a bush covered in the white powder as he leaned his head against a tree. Finally able to use his quirk without fear of falling through the ice, his legs were surrounded by a wavey purple energy. The snow under his feet immediately dissipated as he tried to regain the feeling in his lower half. The coldness was being crush, just another faucet of his quirk the figure made him learn. He was always encouraging to find new applications and ways to think of how to use what in essence a pretty straightforward power to solve more complex situations through methods like this. On paper, it seemed like it would pretty fun to Victor, but the ways in which he was forced to learn were...not fun.

Footsteps crunched a fair distance away. Looking to his right, he could see a small, yet bulky, child, walking towards him with a cup in hand. His skin was like that of scarecrow, strawlike yet tightly knit. His hair short, somewhat spikey, and dark blue. Victor smiled in his general direction.

"Hi Hector!" He managed to say gleefully. Hector gave a small nod and a grunt in response. After reaching him, he handed the cup over to Victor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (Just a suggestion)
> "Nice to meet you Janet. I could help with the whole smoking thing, make them disappear every time he tries to."
> Melaina finishes off the water bottle and puts it into the recycling bin
> "I was hoping to unpack with her myself, looks like I'll have to do it alone after all."
> ...


Melaina leaves the nurses office leaving her roommate in the nurses care making her way to her room to prepare it.
@InfIchi @Fedster

She firsts gets the weights that were brought into a spot no one should trip over, under her bed which is on the right side of the room since she gets first pick. Then outstretching herself she tacks down a few posters of the male hero Speedstar in different boisterous poses, one of her major rolemodels in deciding to be a hero. Then a calendar of a superhero swimsuit catalog, of various men and women in sexy poses many who are bigtime right now and even a few old timers who are still fighting the good fight. Currently the poster image of the month has a group of middle-aged women grouped up together getting ready for volleyball.
"They sure look like they have fun, I really hope things are that way here too. Everyone seems so scared, but they just have to keep their heads up and it'll be fine. Never give up!"

Mel starts customizing her bed, pink pillow cases with cute lion and tigers on them. Then soft covers that feature bunny rabbits and masses of carrots everywhere with the color yellow filling in the rest and normal green sheeting underneath... It looks like she's sleeping in a colorful easter basket.
"Alright now for the old clunker, I have to say hi to my folks right?"

Melaina starts setting up a desktop computer, it appears to be about 5 years out of date and probably not that powerful even those 5 years ago. Putting in the ethernet cord and setting up the physical network she starts it up...
"Oh, come on! Start!" It starts. "Have to get a new computer someday... Well I hardly use it anyway, I have to give them a call to know I'm okay soon."

Mel looks back and forth making sure no one was around then... A minifridge appears out of nowhere with a small battery attached. She detaches the battery and plugs it into the wall to charge it, along with the minifridge."Whew, lugging that around is hard, but good training for my powers and my body so it's worth the suffering."

Melaina zips open her suit to let out heat, exposing the cleft of her breasts as she lazes about to rest from the long day. She checks her stuff for toothpaste, a toothbrush, and other very personal effects to make her way to the personal bathroom to do business and clean up with a shower.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 14, 2016)

Taking the cup, his hands were filled with a warm sensation. Taking it closer, he stated inside and saw some smooth, light brown liquid inside. Hot chocolate. He instantly drank it with a hardy gulp
And another one

And another one

Another one

Another one 

Another one

Until it was all gone in one continuous slurp. Victor breathed out a sigh of satisfaction. "I appreciate that." Hector nodded as he took the cup back. 

"You really shouldn't have drunken all of that at once. It came off the stove." He said plainly. Victor gave a small burp, more similar to a hiccup.

"I've handled hotter." He smiled. Despite the warmth of both the blanket and the chocolate provided, he was still a shivering mess apart from his legs, which were just starting to look less like they'd fall off from frostbite. "So, did dad put you through that too?" Victor questioned. Hector grunted with a nod in response. He was a boy of few words to be sure, but that made him an above average listener even amongst the siblings. "I guess since your quirk is all about taking abuse, you could handle it much better than I did." 

"That's relative." Hector replied. Victor nodded as a door behind Hector. It opened up, revealing a girl with dirty blonde hair with a black part.

"You too should get back home, it's far too cold out here." The girl said with her soft, whispery voice. Hector nodded and looked at Victor.

"I'm good." He said. "I should probably stay out here a while, practice how long I can survive in the cold, you know?" Hector stared at his brother for a second before nodding his head and leaving through the door the girl had made back into the mansion. She stepped out if the doorway and it closed behind her as she walked up to Victor.

"You can't get up?" She questioned with her hands resting in front of each other, one over the other, like a proper lady. Victor looked a bit surprised before he looked away.

"H-...mhmm." He grumbled. The girl sighed.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 14, 2016)

*Warrior School: The Forsaken Path, part 2*​


Chronos said:


> Jacob Connor
> 
> ​Jet exited the room. The aura that surrounded the two become much more tense, the question rose from a place of heart. The teacher did not decline his offer, in fact he merely wanted a justification. It was just, the trade. Perhaps Ryan under his own preset wanted to be sure to have all details before he announced the news to the higher ups. Or maybe he doubted that the rationality of the decision was unbecoming. His sights were in fact in a spiral of his own thought, adjusting himself to the comfort of his demeanor impeding those thought to metastasize upon his features. Was it so controversial that one would honestly change his mind about the circumstances of joining? Again, what could he speak about? What could he give as an excuse, no as a reason? He felt an array of thought clouding his judgement and in fact, perhaps he enjoyed the eased which came with the school. The efforts that were placed to entrust his future as a brighter one, of the many that could've been chosen in his stead, he indeed was one who was blessed. But, he thought of his parents. They would receive the call one late afternoon as they sat reviewing their papers regarding work and such, perhaps even watching television at their lonesome awaiting the call from Jacob himself telling him he settled in. His mother perhaps rehearsing the same lines she told him before and after his departure. To make friends and not to get into trouble, to eat well and to excel at his classes to the best of his abilities, and to most of all, to be careful. The words shedding caring and love only a mother could harbor towards the child, not merely because she knew of his son's apparent nature to place himself in the forefront of others, but because his heart would lead him if not for the most part to a path of controversy. His father, whom foresaw the coming of such like a prophet of the new day, the second coming of a hero within the family to follow the footsteps of his wife's father. To have brought to the earth not only a child of kindhearted nature, but also one that could exploit such into a world who knew of hero's as mostly celebrities, one that would likely shine for a selfless care of the other. Merely to have the future yanked of their periphery, to receive a call not from Jacob, but from the school, a report of which their son would return back to the home, that he was no longer a member of the school. That he was expelled and had no hoped of returning.
> 
> ...



The boy was silent for a few moments, considering his options, simultaenously looking slightly irritated, as though annoyed that he even had to explain why he wanted to leave, that his decision had been made to sound so absurd and unusual.

"Join a normal high school. Go to college and get a degree. Perhaps get a job somewhere and continue living life normally." Ryan nodded as Jacob spoke. There was no harm in such a life. Jacob was a good and strong person after all, perhaps a touch too prideful but a better man than most who entered the High. He'd have something to contribute regardless of occupation. But he doubted it'd end there. The desire to protect, to deliver justice in Jacob that he sensed was very powerful. He had the impression that whether he left the school or not, the boy's life would be anything but normal.

Perhaps noticing his presumptuousness, Jacob continued, this time emotionally, almost vehemently."I don't want to be here anymore."

"What's so great about a school of heroics? There's absolutely no need to be here to become a good person. And I think I had my fill." The boy seemed genuinely hurt to some degree, likely from the magnitude of the decision he was making. He spoke truth of course. His wife was a better person than he was, and she never spent a minute in a Hero school. And he'd known many heroes who had made terrible mistakes, many who had fallen from grace or taken a wrong path...such as himself.

"Heroes is a staple. A good one, for the most part. I don't need it however, I'll help regardless of the title." What did he mean by 'help'? Simply help people, or did he intend to continue his life of heroics whether he studied or not? Regardless, he seemed to consider the Grand Heroics High merely a path to a title, as though the guidance and mentorship students received here was irrelevant. He leaned forward and sighed.

"There are other ways to receive a hero licence without going through a Hero's education. Or you could become a police officer,  a social worker, a soldier. There are many ways you can continue to protect others, and I am sure you will find them."

Then he continued ominously, perhaps acting on his presumptions, but he felt the need to warn Jacob based on what he feared might become of him. "But if you try to do something like what you did today without a licence, if you decide that you want to continue protecting others through the use of force, it won't be a hero you will be perceived as, not merely a student breaking a few rules."

"It will be as a criminal."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2016)

A young Charlie sits in the middle of a dark alleyway, rain pouring down on him, an old blanket pulled from a nearby trashcan wrapped around him best it can be. His eyes are sunken in, his stomach growling, tired, wet and hungry, he sits in the alley, he’s run away from the orphanage they’d placed him in. “Trying to act like my mom...” He grumbled, “How dare they even try… They won’t ever be my mom… they’ll never be like her.” His vision had grown blurry, why didn’t he steal something to eat before running away… stupid charlie, really stupid.


Fwump. “Here you go.” A red haired boy tosses a bag to the child, Charlie’s eyes widen as he rips open the fast food container and chows down on the most delicious burger he’d ever eaten. “Hungry I see.” A smirk crosses his lips, watching Charlie feast on the meal like a rabid dog. “Shfank yugh” (Thank you.) “Well then. It seems that i’ve saved your life.” The red haired boy extends a hand out. “You owe me a debt.” Charlie blinked, taking the teens hand and shaking.


“What do you want?” Stated the young Charlie, before shoving a hand full of fries into his mouth. “Come with me.” “Where?” “To where freedom lives.” Charlie blinked a bit. “Duh whif houf?” (The white house?) “Hahahaha!” The red haired teen chuckled, “Well That’s one possibility. But no! Follow me boy, I will show you how to survive.”


“Will you give me more Burgers?” “And much more.” “What else is more?” “What do you want?” “More burgers.” “You… you can have more burgers...” The teen was unsure what to make of this boy, but, he was interesting to say the least.


---


“I want the menu.” Charlie says, pointing at the Diners menu. “You have the menu.” The waiter smiled, trying his best to be nice. “No.. I want to eat the menu.” “You can’t eat the menu kid, It’s laminated.” The waiter’s eye twitched as he kept his smile going. “Please bring me the baked salmon. I would also like a mineral water with a slice of lemon and an order of your seasoned rice on the side.” The red haired teen slowly closed his menu. “As for the boy, please bring him your largest, juiciest steak, a baked potato with everything, a chocolate shake and a slice of cherry pie.” Charlie blinked a bit. “What he said. Do it.” The waiter’s grin twitched, “Of course… Right away...”


The meal was delicious, almost too good to be true for the young boy. The steak went down like drops of heaven, he could barely contain it all in his stomach. “I’ll be back.” Charlie leaped up halfway through the meal. “Oh? Where are you of to?” The teen smiled. “Gonna go poo and make room so I can eat more.” 

“C..Classy...” The teen sighed, a bead of sweat rolling down the side of his head.


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2016)

_*The Search For A Roommate
Zia Esposito
Wolf Dorms|| Evening
*_


“I don’t think I need to repeat to you what the receptionist said now do I?” Richard asked bluntly, “Your quirk was deemed the dorm leaders not dangerous to others unless found out otherwise….”

Zia poked her head from the side of Richard, who had taken a crossed arm approach. His only good eye looking down at the girl that seemed to hope for a bit of leniency for room.  Though Richard didn’t seem that he was moving for anyone and that is when Zia saw it, the potential! In front of her was a wounded zebra! She couldn’t get single room, that meant that she needed a roommate! Zia could be that person! The Gods were in a good spirit to bring her this in front of her.

“Um,” Zia poked herself from behind Richard, “If it’s not possible for her to get a single room, I’m looking for a roommate.”

Richard good eye fell on Zia and she almost felt like someone was trying to cut her with a dagger, though for now, she had to ignore it! The wounded Zebra, she was the lion! Take the opportunity, when else was someone just fall into her lap like this?

“My name is Zia Esposito, and I’ve just was told that I must tell my future roommate about my quirk before I room with anyone.” She explained, she just had to lay it out, and say it with confidence. So with a puff of her chest and a bright smile, “I’m a shapeshifter, but not just a regular one, but a beast quirk.”

“I promise that if you room with me, the only thing you have to worry about is that I grind my teeth at night and have a tendency to disregard personal space from time to time!”

“But deep down, I feel like as long as we respect the rules and stuff, we’d be great roommates and even possible friends!”

_Good energy? Check!_

_Confidence and Pose? Check!_

_A Winning Smile and Personality? Check and Double Check!_

She had to be confident in her quirk, because if she went with it all meekly, no one would be confident in rooming with her. Though with this, maybe she could convince someone that she wasn’t a potential nut case.

_“Pfft….”_

It was low but it was obvious that Richard had tried to surpass a bit of a laugh. He even turned away from them as he covered his mouth.
​_@Cjones _​​


----------



## Cjones (Jul 14, 2016)

*The Search for a Roomate
Ebony *

*Grey Wolves Dorm *


_{“Is that how it wants it to go? Da fuq.”}_

Ebony’s eye began to twitch.

That immediate blunt rejection by the vice principal wasn’t something Ebony had wanted to hear, which in turn meant that she definitely didn’t want to hear it, at all. In her face were traces of disappointment; however, in her mind there was an uproar going on that nobody was aware of. Ebony didn’t know what else to do, what could she do? The dorm master himself had already said no.

“Um.” The girl from behind him came forward. Downhearted eyes stared over at her at her as he began to speak. She was looking for a roommate?

_{“Who gives a flying pig fuck.”}_

Her eye twitched again.

“My name is Zia Esposito.” From her introduction the young woman, Zia, began the explanation of her quirk. A special kind of shapeshifter, a beast, it was mandatory that she offered an explanation of her ability to her potential roommate. Her reddish eyes continued to stare at her, softly nodded her head at intervals.

_{“OhohoOHOHOHOHOHOH. Am I supposed to CARE?”}_

Although as Zia continued to speak her voice became more muffled. _‘Ebony’_ was having a harder time hearing her with each passing second. Soon there was just complete silence as she stared, her eyes a bit glazed over, only for a moment, before life seemed to spring back into them. Nothing was no longer muted, everything came in loud and clear.

“I promise that if you room with me, the only thing you have to worry about is that I grind my teeth at night and have a tendency to disregard personal space from time to time! But deep down, I feel like as long as we respect the rules and stuff, we’d be great roommates and even possible friends!”

Softly Ebony placed her hand atop of Zia’s shoulder. A wide glowing simper showing off a bit of the pearly whites. She looked as friendly as can be, staring at her face to face while her mouth began to open to utter her response.

“Zia, was it?” A more pronounced American speech, yet still with a bit of Russian twinge replaced her previous foreign accent.

“Eat a *DICK* and *DIE*. Kay?”

The soft-spoken and elegant disposition she had quickly found itself replaced. A harsher gaze, more dominate tone and brassy exterior had now found itself being exhibited.

“I could not give any less of damn about becoming your roommate or about your quirk if the Pontiff himself asked me. Just what is this?” She sighed, throwing her arms up in disbelief. “I asked specifically for a _ROOM_, by _MYSELF_, and why can’t I get it? Because some _PEOPLE_ think they *KNOW MY NEEDS*?” Tastelessly loud she became with each passing moment, then pointing the finger at Richard.

“You think just because you’re the VP here, and our dorm head, and a sickeningly hot piece of older ass, you can just talk to me like that? Well, here’s my rebuttal.” Inhaling a great amount of air, she began to scream at the top of her lungs at him.

*“MR. VP I NEED A ROOM ALL TO MYSELF RIGHT THIS GOD. DAM-MFMFMF.”* As if unknowingly censoring herself, Ebony began to struggling as her hands covered her mouth. Though muffled someone could still make out her string of profanities if they listened carefully enough. It was an awkward battle, looking as if she had no control over her body, before she finally settled down and her original composure returned.

“I sorry, so, so sorry.” She apologized hastily, waving her hands. “I, um, have bit of a problem. It is tick that often happens suddenly and out of nowhere. I believe it is known by, uh, Tourette, yes?”

_{“That isn’t what Tourette is, tsk, dummy.”} _

“Please forgive me, it will not happen, I promise.” At this point she was almost pleading for forgiveness from both of them. “Zi-a? If we must be roommates, then yes. Ebony is my name. Pleasure.” She bowed.

_{“Tsk. What a bore.”}_​@Kei 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2016)

*Max*
Red Lion´s Dorms
After his declaration Max waited for a few instants until someone took him from his shoulder calling him fromt the right. Alright, considering the indications he himself gave and from where this person was approaching him, it wa sobvious what his intention was. “Regrettably, a picture and autograph will have to wait for me; although, I think taking you up on your offer of a roommate would help us both out.” The blue-haired youngster only widened his grin at this. “Maxwell? I am Yeshua, if you would let me, I would enjoy being your roommate.” and so there were the words he wanted to hear, although a bit violent due to the overflowing energy he had, Max immediately shook the hand of the new guy a few times with exaggerated movements.

"Oh, Nice to meet ya!! Hahahaha!! Yeah ya can be my roomie, pal. Oh and you can call me Max instead." then passing his arm around Yeshua´s shoulder the guy turned to look at the rest of students that were looking at him as if he were some weirdo, some of them even annoyed at his words of before. "Sorry peeps, roomie spot is taken already! Ya see, first comes first serves but don´t be sad, ya can still take a selfie with me and get mah autograph. I didn´t bring shirts with me like tha guy from the auditorium though."

" That said, if ya want anything ya can always knock at our room !! See ya later folks." and so he started to drag the othe rkid with him towards the rooms, or what he believed at least to be the way to the rooms due to people walking in that direction. He didn´t arrive on time to listen to the explanation after all. "So from where are ya? By the way, I´m from Australia; from Tasmania more accurately. Did ya know? Tasmanian Devils are really really ugly hahahah. Oh and dangerous, one almost bit off mah hand once!! Can ya believe it? " As he kept rambling about that sort of random stuff they reached the rooms "This one should be fine, right? What do ya say?" ​
 @Cjones


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 15, 2016)

Freya Johanson
New Battlefield, New Friends
@Paner Bread w/ Mimi
@Hollow 

Freya had a huge appetite which was uncharacteristic for a teenage girl. The appetite of a binge eater and the figure of a track star, Freya's physiology was unique even in a world of quirks. When Mimi had asked whether a simple sandwich would suffice Freya knew damn well it wouldn't. She'd need at least 3 sandwiches including snacks for later in order to make it through the night, a crappy side effect of her quirk.

"Honestly, this wouldn't make a dent in a me" She took a risk and told Mimi how she really felt, hoping the girl wouldn't look at her strangely.

I'll order three for myself if you don't think of me too much as a fat ass. She thought

"I'll order three for myself if you don't think of me too much as a fat ass" She uttered as her thoughts slipped.

Fuck, why'd I say that?

"Uh yea the cheese puffs and garlic bread will come in handy in case we get hungry later" Freya said knowing she would.

Mimi assured her that she needn't worry about appearances and make herself comfortable.

"Don't you mind me Freya. Just be yourself. Besides we're friends, and friends wouldn't judge you over something as little as that. I have tons of embarrassing habits that you'll find out about!"

As if it were a super power Mimi had lightened the mood and simultaneously eased Freya. She had begun to like Mimi and admired gentle nature. Freya thought that between the two, she had the most qualifications to be a heroine. 

Maybe, I can learn something from her.

The food arrived shortly and the two girls chatted away as the seeds of friendship had already been planted.

"Hey uh Mimi? Where are you from anyway. I mean you're name doesn't strike me as American. Are you European?" Freya for once took the initiative and led the conversation.



Roman
Old Scars, New Wounds
Dorm w/ Donovan
@Tenma 

"Say, Roman, you going to be joining any clubs?" Donovan had asked him. He knew where this was going and what his next question would be.​  "Or perhaps we should start one?" He suggested.

   It was not that Roman hated recognition or standing out, he merely did not know how to react to attention from others. As Freya pointed out, he sucked at handling compliments. He'd always assumed it was due to his own personal issues, mainly his reluctance at letting people in, or his emotional security, but he knew deep down he was on the shy side. Hence, he didn't know how to take Donovan's suggestion. Clubs were very public and would draw a lot of attention to himself, and depending on whether or not it was well received, it'd once again be another unintentional boost to Roman's popularity.

  Roman Durosier was currently, along with Victor Rictor, the most popular guy of the freshmen class. No doubt a result of throwing a crazy and spontaneous beach party. He found his notoriety a hindrance. People would eventually begin to confront him in the halls and give him high fives, all of which he did not know to respond to. He was too proud to admit to his shyness. 

 However, he had already resolved himself to change for the better. Therefore, he'd use his popularity as a stepping stone in his efforts at forging his own path at the school.

  "A club? That's actually a great idea man, you're a genius." He replied. "A club is exactly what we need, and what better way to forge new friendships and bonds than with a club. I have just the idea for one too" 

   Roman had sensed that Donovan desired a club to pursue his own passion for mathematics and science, but he was socially aware enough to realize the flaw in his desire. Not everyone shared his or Donovan's appreciation for academics. He'd figure that the demographic of GHH consisted mostly of hot headed, strong willed types, who saw academics as a prerequisite they were forced to endure on their path towards heroics. Thus, Roman how he'd combine Donovan's love for science with a concept that would attract the other kids to their club.

 "I call it Club Alpha. A club where people can learn new and fun ways to use their quirks, through the study of science. By having an understanding of the science behind their quirks, they can find creative ways to use them. We could do experiments and cool activities" He didn't realize then but there was a dim light in his eyes which conveyed his excitement. Excitement. Roman was genuinely excited.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 15, 2016)

Golden Lion Dorm

Blake stood at the window in his dorm room with a telescope sticking out to the sky. He looked out at the night sky, trying to see the stars from his room window. He could clearly see the tail end of Cassiopeia. He had a large smile on his face. He loved stargazing when he could; it was something that he felt gave him some perspective on things. It also gave him some time to think about things: time he used to think up some of his best ideas.

It was a shame that he couldn't do this often when he couldn't do this as often as he wanted. The hustle and bustle of the city often got in the way of seeing the sky. It was always too bright for him to see anything. His mother always opposed him going out to see the stars in the wilderness; _"Too dangerous,"_ she thought. _"You could get attacked. Besides, why not go for a more productive part-time?"_ Blake scoffed. Of course she's think that, Mrs. Busybody. He knew that anything other than interest in the family business was essentially a waste of time. She fought tooth and nail against him even coming to Grand Heroics High in the first place. Without his father's blessing, he would've been shipped off to another boarding school.

Blake wrote down a small list of constellations he could pick out from a glance. He could see Cepheus, parts of Andromeda, and even the very edges of Draco's head. He made notes; he needed to try this on the beach soon to get a better look.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Café

At first, Michael was planning on going back to his dormroom. However, his stomach had different plans all together, growling loudly as if it were yelling at him. He decided one little supper run before bed couldn't possibly hurt. He could even get some for Blake in case he wanted any. As he walked to a table and sat down, ordering an order of sandwiches and pastries along with milk. As he waited, he checked his phone.

>3 New Messages

As he scrolled through them, he saw that they were from his family. He made a text message for his parents as he sat:


```
Hey Dad, hey Mom! I got your messages. I went through the placement ceremony ealier.. I got sent to the Golden Eagles! I think they're supposed to be the well-rounded group. Anyways, I'll call you tomorrow. Say hi to everyone for me!"
```

He sent it and closed his phone, being greeted by the pile of food in front of him. He immediately dug in and ate exactly half and asked for a bag to carry the other half.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 15, 2016)

​


Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: The Forsaken Path, part 2*​
> "But if you try to do something like what you did today without a licence, if you decide that you want to continue protecting others through the use of force, it won't be a hero you will be perceived as, not merely a student breaking a few rules."
> 
> "It will be as a criminal."



Jacob Connor

​He was right, but what did it matter? Jacob thought without much worry behind him. The license allowed you freedom to do good. And he understood that, it made a difference between those who did good with the authority to do so and those who abuse violence for their own gain. But that too, also propelled his decision. That also elevated him to return to his conclusion. This has also taken long enough, stepping closer to the desk, he pulled out his pass from the innards of his back pocket, staring at it momentarily, witnessing the struggle such flimsy piece of plastic held. It didn't matter though, his hearts wasn't in the school. Neither was it in the situation, and he wasn't to back down now. He did what he did for the reason's he did it. Was it foolish? Yes, it was. Though Jacob the more and more he placed himself on a pedestal of logic, but was it right? Of course. In fact, he had nothing against the school in itself, and the teacher before him known as Ryan has been honest enough and also understanding. Something Jacob could not say about all adults, perhaps he understood that he wasn't ready for this and even so he knew that any outcomes would lead to trouble, he hadn't an inspiration for becoming a hero, no... It was all just simple because of the circumstances he felt he needed to. 

"It's no Hero's job to save the world anyway." He said nonchalantly placing the ID of the high upon the teachers desk, taking a few steps back. Those words were much like others, straight forward, simple and to the point. "But wouldn't you sacrifice it all to save someone in need?" He followed, but as a final statement. It wasn't ever a matter of the law, he thought. The law was of course a medium that aided those who sought justice and those who wrought for evil. Though that too had become an array of thievery and neglect. Abuse of power and whatnot, but again, that was probably a simple excuse. Those who do bad, will do bad, regardless of status. Jet is a boy whom even Jacob could tell had all the criteria to become hero, but he had not a single trace of one. He hadn't the empathy for life, though he could certainly fake it, he could certainly lie as well as he could smile through those poisonous fangs of his. But he rather not place the blame on where it was, two kids instigated each other, confronting the others presence. He tried to stop it, and no one listened. If one did not result to violence, then the other two would've and they would enjoy it. 

Whatever guise they believed in would shield their conscious. He attacked first, I was merely defending myself. He provoked me, I was merely defending myself. Yet they didn't seem to care about the rest, kids no older than he was trying to enjoy the time of their lives, to be accepted into the mesh of this grand high to reach the apex of hero. Perhaps it was their faces, the myriad who turned to witness a shake that brought a power to surface at the glimpse of a uncaring madman. Those sight that brought again the realization that choosing to be there was a mistake. The couple who had manage to enter to the high together, the parents who have sent their children off in wary and understanding of what they will be faced for in the future. Mere kids living alone in dorms made to specify them in quantities of such. Segregation in itself to place leaders in Red Lions, _'individuals'_ in Grey Wolves, and controversial's in Golden Eagles. If they weren't playing favorites, Jacob couldn't even try to understand the reasoning. They already foretold about their futures, almost telling them that they would of course be categorized and subdued to their houses. He could hear it now _"Would a Red Lion act that way!?"_  or even_ "What would a Grey Wolf / Golden Eagle know?"_ It didn't matter, he thought again. It didn't take a good person to do a good deed, he stood by that belief. His grandfather was the same, remembering as he rocked back and forward on a wooden chair while he stared at the cloudy night sky, with the moon trying to peer momentarily from the seems of the clouds, the light emanating from such brought a thought to the old man which spoke to the boy who seemed to fight against his own weariness. Placing palm on the surface of his hair, stroking the locks only furthering such need to give in to sleep. 


_"A heart can save the world, but a hand can burn it to the ground."_ 

​He did not care to save the world, he cared to help it. He cared to alleviate a situation due to his own lack of control. Be it as simple as pulling a cat out of tree, to saving a man from a house fire. It didn't matter, if the consequence was him being regarded as a criminal. Then truly... doesn't that speak about the law in general? But what could he do? Give up? No, he didn't give up, he merely just didn't think it was right. 

"Good-bye and thank you."


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2016)

Zozo went back to her room and found Ms. Tiffany and another girl. A platinum hair girl on a wheelchair. "Oh, Zozo. This your new roommate. Adele Springfield." The girl turns around and Zozo look upon girl who looks at her with a weary eyes. Is she tired?

"Is that all Adele?" Tiffany ask and Adele nods. The teacher left the room and Zozo found herself with a new roommate. She approaches her with a handshake. "My name is Zozona Zanarkand."

"Adele. Adele Springfield." the wheelchair girl said and she turns to her bed. As she tries to get up from her chair Zozo approaches only to be met with a pair of glaring eyes. "Don't."

"I...."

Adele slowly  adjusts herself on the bed looking at Zozo. "I'm sorry. You must feel terrible to be lump into the same room as me.
"No. Why do you even say that?" Adele points at her legs and wheelchair.
"Disability does not mean you're useless. You can-"
"Don't. I've heard them all. All those motivational speeches. They're just speeches."
"Then why are you here?"
"My mom. She thought my spirit can get heal if I stay here. Spiritual healing? What a load of crap."

Zozona approaches her and gently sits next to her. " I know not of what happen to you, but you are hurting. I will heal you." Adele's eye widen and she lets out a sarcastic laugh. "And how do you plan to do that?"

"I will be your friend." said Zozona. This girl is in dire needs of support and I will give her one. Adele looks at Zozo with a blank WTF expression. And she let out  a long sigh. "The Nakama Bullshit gonna save my soul? Yeah, I'm going to sleep now."


----------



## Hollow (Jul 15, 2016)

_Mimi
Golden Eagle's Dorm - Evening
W/ Freya (@Karma15)_

*A New Place To Call Home
Roommates*​“I was born and raised here in the United States though,” Mimi answered her roommate’s question as they waited for the Panera clerk to place their orders inside a couple of paper bags and accept their payment. “Portland, to be specific.” Her mother was actually from Australian…but that was far away from Europe and she was sure Freya didn’t want to listen to her entire family’s history. “You’re from the United States too, Freya, aren’t you? Is your hometown close by?”

Each of them took a paper bag from the clerk’s hands and paid up before leaving the restaurant again. She didn’t know how late the café she had visited earlier stayed open but, checking her watch, it would probably be wasted time to check now. She’d have to deliver her signed permission the following day. Thinking about the next day, it took a while for Mimi to notice Freya was giving her little glances every now and then. They’d been walking in silence since they had shared information about their birthplaces, hadn’t they…? Suddenly feeling bad, Mimi was about to open her mouth and say something when Freya suddenly seemed to have the same thought.

“Are you-“

“Have you-“

The girls stopped moving for a while as they just stared at each other in surprise.

It started slow, with a few giggles bubbling up here and there, but it quickly build up and soon both of them were cheerfully laughing out loud, catching a few weird glances from students who were walking past them even though they were too deep inside their own little bubble to take notice. Wiping away a stray tear from the corner of her eye, Mimi took a deep breath before taking another chance at speaking. “Sorry, what were you about to say?”

“No, no, you can go first Mimi,” Freya assured her with a wave of her hand.

Grinning brightly, Mimi waited until they started walking again to repeat what she was going to say earlier out loud. “I was wondering if you were looking forward to any subject in particular…uhm…rather…” It had sounded like a good topic before but maybe she was focusing on the wrong things here. Throughout her life, Mimi had always chosen to focus solely on school, work and chores. She rarely had any time to hang out with other kids her age and, even when she did, there was never anything to talk about as their interests would always be too far apart. “What is your quirk?”

There, that was a safe and interesting topic to share as they got to their house’s dormitory and went up to their room. Some of the boxes inside were already open as Freya had already started unpacking previously and, between that and the rest of the boxes, the room wasn’t looking any better than earlier. Of course it wouldn’t, the room wouldn’t just magically tidy itself up. The girls had a lot of work to do before calling it a night.

First things first though!

Walking over to the small round table they had in their room, she set her paper bag there and ripped it open as neatly as possible, creating a make shift towel for the girls to set their food and drinks on. “Why don’t you play some music for us on the background Freya? I’m interested to see what kind of genres you listen to,” Mimi requested as she randomly picked one of the beds to sit in and take off her shoes. Her own order had been half a baguette with tuna, salad and mayonnaise, a can of ice tea and the cheese puffs for them to share, since Freya took care of the garlic bread, and she was actually pretty hungry now that the food was in front of her.

Privately, Mimi couldn’t help but feel incredibly happy her roommate was Freya. They hit it off pretty well and it was clear they’d be able to get along the rest of the year as well. In a school like this, where a lot of students had come from different places and practically nobody knew each other, it was quite easy to room with a person you thought you’d get along with well and regret it later. But the likelihood of such a thing happening to Freya and Mimosa was pretty low.

Looking up from her closet, where she had been neatly placing her clothes away, she looked over at Freya and smiled. “I hope Zia had as much luck as I did…” she quietly whispered to herself.

“Now that I think of it,” she called out. “Were you able to make any friends during our free period today? Maybe…” she trailed off with a sneaky grin. “…even met your prince charming?”

At 15, Mimi had never fallen in love, nor gotten a crush on anyone. With one’s nose always stuck inside a book, it’s hard to look at others after all. But her heart couldn’t help but be swooned by the idea of romance, whether hers or her friends’. Having grown up with stories of the romance between her mother and father, she couldn’t help but yearn for something similar…even though her expectations were probably way too high for anyone to meet.

“It would be nice,” she mused with a rare dreamy look taking over her face. “To fall in love.”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina zips open her suit to let out heat, exposing the cleft of her breasts as she lazes about to rest from the long day. She checks her stuff for toothpaste, a toothbrush, and other very personal effects to make her way to the personal bathroom to do business and clean up with a shower.


*@Private Dorm Room*
Mel exits with a normal grey bathrobe on and makes her way to her bed and lays down glancing at the computer she set up that has a decent web camera on it. While she can dry instantly with her quirk doing it the old fashioned way made her feel normal and was healthy, unlike say a chlorine soaked pool.
"Much better, now what to say... I'll just say what comes naturally."










Melaina boots up her computer and opens up Skipe to call her mother.
About a minute later a camera view of her mother comes up.

"My little girl! How are you doing? Oh my, you look beautiful today, just like your mother. I was so worried you wouldn't call! We miss you so much already! Wait a second, let me get your father."
The mother is off camera and a yell is heard from her.
"Your daughter is on call! Stop watching sports and come over here!"
A man slowly comes into view of the camera dressed in a sports get up seems he's been cheering for his favorite team, the *Lions.*

"Hey, how's my favorite daughter doing over there!?" 
(("HEY!!!!!"))
"Don't worry I love you too."

"Oh you guys, I'm doing fine. Everyone here seems pretty nice, so nice in fact they've been giving their quirks abilities away. It's shocking really, no one did that at home after all."
"Really now? I guess it's just a large cultural difference from our hometown out here in the country, guess we weren't nice as we thought. Just hang in there with anything else odd like that and you'll be fine."

"I know, I know... Dad, are you really rooting for the lions still after what happened the last 5 years in a row to them? They always get stomped by the Wolves or Eagles!"
"What, no way! They'll win this year for sure with the new players they have. Their quirks are insane."

Suddenly the discussion turned to sports something that would happen between the two often as they choose the winning team every year, it was just around that time. Melaina currently has a 4 win streak and is 6 ahead of her father in guessing the winning team. It all started when Melaina's first words were of one of the sports teams that the father wasn't rooting for and was viewed to have had no chance. It just happened to pull a miracle win somehow, since then they have been betting against each other. Though her father is certainly proud with how perceptive she's been.

The mother rolls her eyes and walks away smiling, she'll get a shot to talk to her daughter later.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 15, 2016)

She sat down on her knees next to him and suddenly, to his left, a door opened up. Behind that door, there was a roaring fire.

"Try not to get to close." She said peacefully. Victor nodded.

"Thank you, Almond!" He said smiling. She sighed and looked at the ground before giving a bashful smile.

"It's what big sisters are there for." She said as she adjusted herself to see the frozen lake in front of her. Victor began staring at it too. The figure seemed to be going over something with a few people around him out on the lake, but besides them, it was an untouched mirror that reflected the sky from the ground. It was as if hundreds of little stars were frozen inside the lake like lights on a billboard. They shimmered just underneath the surface, just out of reach, as if it were an entirely new frontier to explore.

After a few minutes of silence, a question was asked.

"Why does winter happen?" Victor asked his sister. Almond seemed to ponder this question for a moment.

"Well," She began, "the tilt of the Earth causes it to lean towards the Sun or lean away from it. The Earth's movement around the sun causes the seasons."

"No, no, I mean, WHY does it happen?" Victor clarified. "Like, the other seasons make sense since they bring like, life and stuff to the planet-"

"Life and things, you mean." Almond teased as Victor rolled his eyes. 

"So it makes sense why they're around, but why winter? What does anyone or anything stand to gain from winter? It's all...cold and snowy and cold and boring and-"

"Don't forget cold." 

"Yeah. And a bunch of things go to bed. It's like everything slows down for no reason and things just get empty and boring. It's no fun. It's all white snow and bare...everything." Victor said. "Plus dad makes me shovel with my hands as 'training'."

"Hm..." Almond sat and thought about this perspective. "Well, it could be just like you said. Everything slows down, maybe because that part of the world needs a break, reason why it rains, to refresh the earth, I guess." 

"But then why are some places always hot or cold?"

"Well, their situated differently, but they do experience change, maybe not as drastic as summer to fall, but they aren't static as always just hot or cold. The world just kinda changes as it goes along, whether it's a big change or a small one." Victor nodded.

"Hm." He voiced in response as he returned to his view to the lake. "Do you think people can change?"

"Depends on the person and what they're changing but, for the most part, yes." Almond replied. "I mean, you can change without realizing it or wanting it if something big happens. But I'm guessing you mean an conscious change." 

"Yeah."

"Why? Do you worry someone is going to stay the same?" Victor shook his head with a smile. 

"Nah, I was just wondering. I always want to be the same. I always just want to have fun." Almond covered her mouth a bit as she chuckled.

"That is something that's easy to keep track of." She giggled. Victor grinned.

"I know, right? That's why I want to be a hero! It looks like the most fun someone can have!" 


A silence colder than the winds themselves blew over the two. 


"I mean, helping people, saving them....is that cool or what? It seems like the most interesting thing!" Victor exclaimed.

"...Victor..."

"Saving people with a smile on my lip, heroes like that are the coolest! Me too...maybe...no, definitely!" He turned bright eyed towards his sister. "I'll become one too!"







Victor scratched the back of his neck as he chuckled. "I mean, yeah, that really is a lot say but-"


"I'm sorry, Victor."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 15, 2016)

Huh?

"Almond, what do y-"

"I know you want it more than anything else. I know it's what you have your heart set on, but it can't happen and...I'm sorry."

What was she talking about? Why was she so sad?

"It's not just you, you know. Your mom, she-" Almond cut herself off before off and sighed "You come by that luck honestly. That great potential that'll end up burning you the more you try and reach for the sun. The ugliness people see in you."

His mom? He never even thought about his mom. Never knew her. Anytime he did try and think about what she might have been like, all he could was Almond's face. She was only 8, but she was still the oldest and acted as stabilizer. Why was she bringing up his mom? Did she want to be a hero too?

"You were born a monster, Victor. That's your birthright. Someone like you can't be a hero."

No. He didn't want to hear his, but his body was still to cold to move. He couldn't shake her off. He was trapped.

"Your quirk is apart of you, and it's only purpose is to destroy. That's all you can do. Hurt people and destroy."

That wasn't true at all. Captain Crush said it wasn't. So it could be true. It's not the quirk, it's how you use it.

"No matter you do, people Wil never accept you and your past won't ever escape you."

What did his past matter? He was going to be a hero. He was going to help people. He was going to have fun. That's the only things that mattered. Why did it matter if he escaped his past or not?

"You're a Rickter. There's no saving you from that."

Those weren't the words he wanted to hear. He had been chastised before for wanting to be a hero and idolizing them, but he brushed it off, his mind was made up.

"Almond, what are you saying?" Victor chuckled.

But what was this? What was Almond doing? Why was she saying these things? It didn't make sense. Something didn't make sense. He felt something odd inside. A feeling bubbling up from the pits of his being.

"I don't get why you're so down. Just smile, okay?"

It was engulfing him, but he didn't know how to describe it. He never experienced it before. He never learned how to handle it. He still doesn't. He doesn't know.

"And if you can't, then I'll show you how, okay?"

This feeling that he had forgotten about, that he had never experienced again 10 years later, the memory of it was clear, yet he still didn't comprehend, that feeling



"After all,"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 15, 2016)

"That's what heroes do: Make people Smile."

Was sadness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2016)

_*The Search For A Roommate*
*Zia Esposito*
*Wolf Dorms|| Evening*_


The room got silent, like deadly silent. Everyone that was breathing or could tell what was going on was looking at the scene that the girl caused. It left everyone in shock, but more importantly it left the vice principle in complete silence. Like no child has ever rose their voice at him, but this girl did it so casually.  If he didn’t act quick to act, the scene would have gotten worse, but he didn’t notice the girl that stood behind him throughout the entire scene.

“Do you think I would let that slide?” Richard sneered silently, it was like he was trying to control himself, this outburst wasn’t going to be tolerated at all. However, silently, Zia had begun to take off her small stud earrings. “I hope you understand what this means! You will not see the light of day because of this disrespect.”

Zia took out a hair tie and collected her hair in a high bun, she didn’t let any strand go untuck.

“You’ll be sent to the principle office immediately in the morning. You’ll better prey that the Principle will be in the good mood, because if it was left to me, you will be expelled for such behavior.”

Richard took a deep breath, but then he felt someone grab his shirt pulling him back. When he looked down, Zia had clenched her jaw and swung so hard that when her fist came into contact with the girls face, it caused Zia to trip up some before she regained her balance. The girl went flying, and almost instantly Richard had locked Zia arms with his lifting her up in the air while the girl huffed and puffed, her pupils dilated so much that it appeared as though her eyes were black, pitch black.

Zia chuckled a bit, “Sorry, sorry…. I have this bad allergic reaction to_* ugly bitches,*_ it causes really bad muscle twitches.”

_*“Miss Esposito!”*_ Richard yelled in her ear, though the girl was completely ignoring her, *“Calm yourself!”*

Zia struggled against Richard grasp, her breath began to get ragged as her jaws locked in place as she clenched her teeth.

_*“NAH!” *_Zia rocked her body against Richard, the small girl with a small frame caused was being difficult, _*“GET THE FUCK UP AND SAY THAT SHIT TO MY FACE AGAIN BITCH!”*_

Zia’s teeth grew into fangs, protruding out of her mouth as the girl struggled against vice principle, _*“YOU WANNA TALK THAT GOOD SHIT BITCH!? BACK IT THE FUCK UP!”*_

_*“GET THE FUCK BACK UP! I’LL FUCK YOUR EURO TRASH BITCH ASS BACK UP!”*_

It was almost instant as the kids began to back up from the scene. Zia was losing control her rage and her quirk, the sounds of her bones cracking and her muscles tightening, was a warning sign. Richard couldn’t hold her if she transformed!

_*“CALL THE SECURITY NOW! IF SHE TRANSFORM I WON’T BE ABLE TO RESTAIN HER!”*_ Richard yelled at the receptionist, the woman was shocked but she understood as she grabbed the phone and began to call security.​@Cjones

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *@ WolfDorm in Room *
> 
> The mother rolls her eyes and walks away smiling, she'll get a shot to talk to her daughter later.


*Later...*
"Oh yeah mom, they have everything I could need here it's perfect. You don't have to worry about that."
"You know how I worry dear, it's just that it's the first day and I know that quirk schools can be rough timetimes..."


> _*“NAH!” *_Zia rocked her body against Richard, the small girl with a small frame caused was being difficult, _*“GET THE FUCK UP AND SAY THAT SHIT TO MY FACE AGAIN BITCH!”*_
> 
> Zia’s teeth grew into fangs, protruding out of her mouth as the girl struggled against vice principle, _*“YOU WANNA TALK THAT GOOD SHIT BITCH!? BACK IT THE FUCK UP!”*_
> 
> _*“GET THE FUCK BACK UP! I’LL FUCK YOUR EURO TRASH BITCH ASS BACK UP!”*_


The sounds of a fight starting echo into her dorm from outside. The mother gives a knowing look.
"Uh... Be right back, bye!"
"Wait just a-"
Hung up on...
"She's going to be so mad at me."
Despite that Melaina walks outside with a slight grin in her gray bathrobe and bunny slippers to see what is happening outside.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2016)

Enter... The Panda Man
Grey Wolves Dorm
Charlie​“ALRIGHT GOD DAMN!” Charlie shouts as he was about to head to his room. “You know what lady, give me a room, any fucking room, a room that’s as far away from those two crazy psycho’s. AS POSSIBLE. For the love of god.” He groaned, he just wanted to be lost in his own thoughts on on how to become a super rich and famous hero, but Jesus Tap Dancing Christ! This was annoying. The woman didn’t seem to pay attention however given the situation.



“Room, Please.” Charlie pat the desk, before being given an open room and dismissed so that the woman could call security. “God fucking damn this school is seriously pissing me off beyond belief.” He growled as he walked off. First he was ignored at the beach, then these two women started yelling and screaming at one another… This really was the misfits dorm wasn’t it?











​
As Charlie reached his room he had an ominous feeling, as though there was something not quite right here. The feeling grew stronger as he reached out for the door knob. “The hell is this feeling?” He thought to himself, it swelled inside him as he turned the knob. This was bad, who the hell was his roommate? What kind of aura was he giving off? The door swung open fully, inside, was… 
​

“A panda… I’m roomed with a panda?” Charlie blinked for a bit. “Are… Are you eating bamboo?” He questioned, as the panda man munched on some leaves, ignoring his words. “Ok… then...” The Panda did not respond, instead, he continued to munch away on his bamboo stick and leaves while sitting on his bed. "Yup... This is... I deserve this."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cjones (Jul 15, 2016)

*The Search for a Roomate *
*Ebony* *Ivory
*
*Grey Wolves Dorm*



*Spoiler*: _ Commentators_ 



“The Wonder Twins” Aaliyah and Alethea




“WE’RE BACK.”

“Back we are.” 

“It’s a bit rowdy here at the Grey Wolves dorm. A confrontation has just occurred between two of the female occupants, a one Zia Esposito and Ebony, uh, last name?” Alethea flipped through her note cards at request, but.

“None at all, just Ebony. In fact, I barely have anything on her.”

“How strange. . . .anyway, after cursing out Zia and our lovely vice principal, the former decided to lay forth the smack-it-down on Ebony’s jaw. Now where will this go from here?” 

“According to my notes, nowhere good.” 

Before she knew it Ebony’s head had snapped back from the force of a sucker punch to the jaw, nearly throwing her off her feet while she skidded pass the receptionist desk and into a wall. She stared wide eyed at the fact that, in front of all these people, this girl suddenly decided to descend into violence against her, for something she had no control over.

_{“You see, you caused this.”} _

_{"Yeah, I did, and you know what? *HUH? YOU KNOW WHAT*!”}_

On the outside it just appeared that shock had taken over her body, as it would many people who take a punch to the jaw out of nowhere, but a mental battle was going on between two differing personalities. Keeping her body in stasis as the Richard attempted to calm his wildly agitated student from a continued assault.

{“Fighting this girl is no point.”} 

{“Spare me this hoity toity shit. Did you like getting punch?”}

{“But Ivory, you were the fault of it happening.”}

{“Did you or did you not like getting punched?”}

{“No.”}

{“Did it piss you off?”}

{“. . . .I never took to hands being put on me, but.”}

{Good, we agree, so shut the hell up and.”}

Finally standing from her daze, wiping the side of her mouth and spitting the trickle of liquid that swelled into her mouth on the floor, her eyes darkened with a gleam of delight.

“Let me handle this fugly whore.” She spoke, finishing her argument in a low mutter. “Ay, VP. Rules say I can’t use my Quirk unless for self-defense right?” Richard simply stared at her, yet her tone continued to grow.

“Right VP? *RIGHT*? The *RULES* say that I can *USE* my *QUIRK* when I need to *DEFEND MYSELF*. *RIGHT*?” It continued to balloon with anger. *“THIS MEANS BECAUSE SHE HIT ME FRIST I CAN USE MY QURIK RIIIIIIGHT!? BECAUSE RIGHT NOW.”* A huge misshapen grin on her face, muscles becoming more pronounced once she began to move.

*“ALL HER EMOTION IS MAKING ME A FEEL A BIT FROGGY RIGHT NOW. SO THAT MUST MEAN I CAN USE MY QUIRK.”* Waiting on no answer, the floor cracked, and off sped at full force toward Zia.

“We interrupt to tell you all this is brought to you by the word beginning with Q and ending in IRK.”

“What is that word?”

“QUIRK.” 

[{Ebony - *Quirk: Malnevorous*
_Malnevorous is simply the ability to feed on the emotion of evil or goodness of a foes (and companions) heart. Boosting Ebony's parameter the more vile or good natured the person she is facing, highly effect against groups of foes. Even normal people are can be used to power this ability.

However the downside is that it's worthless on foes that are simply neutral, lacking any real semblence of good or evil; in addition, it is inherently useless on people are child-like with no sense or knowledge of the concepts of right and wrong. Finally Ebony's body can "overload" on whichever emotion she tries to consume, if that person posses a substantially greater affinity for good or evil greater than her own._}]

*Drop Kick*

A flying kick, both feet planted so fierce into the entirety of Zia’s face that Richard and she careened against the floor, violently bouncing up and down as the vice principal attempted to subdue some of the collateral damage.

Ivory wasn’t having any of that however, grasping the fallen woman in a face palm.

“Get yo stank ass up, get his ass whipping.”

*POW*

A grotesquely transformed arm smacked cut her across the face, thrusting away. The sounds of bones snapped and muscles tearing under pressure. It was indeed a sight, the rage erupting from what this shapeshifter, this beast. Unfortunately, it didn’t deter Ivory from continuing all this.

“You are so mad right now. Yeah, get madder. Let all the sodium chloride overcome you, clog your pours. I’ll make sure I beat it all out of you.” Egging her on, beckoning her to come to her.

“So I can use it to salt my fries with later bitch.” 
​@Kei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2016)

@ *The event of the fight now*
Melaina runs to the event of the fight just in time to see the horrible events start to unfold.
"Vice Principal Richard!"
Melaina tries to run in to help the principle as Ebony charges, but Mel  is just too tired from the day and slower than Ebony at this moment. She can't stop the fight from happening.


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2016)

"That Slickback is mean and lazy." Tiffany mumbles to herself as she's about to pass the wolf dorm. "First I have to handle the transfer of a student of his dorm and now, guard duty? Looking for kids who breaks the curfew? I'm a beautiful woman who needs her beauty sleep. I can't spend my nights like this. What will happen to my skin? My hair? My nails?"

"What lazy-" Her mumbles stops as she heard several thumping sound from the Wolf Dorm.

She took a deep breath and slowly breath out. "Teacher duty. Teacher duty. Teacher duty." 

She repeats her mantra and she enters the dorm.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 15, 2016)

*ENTER STASIS

*


Today was supposed to be the first day at this school. Today was supposed to be a time when he could see for himself the potential in the students that had been brought into the fold. The opening ceremony had passed by, and he wasn't privy to the situation with Jet and Jacob. He'd been locked in his new office, breaking it in and inspecting the files that the school had so generously provided him on the students he'd eventually be teaching. What he saw caused his countenance to sour inmediately, and his demeanor changed to one of exasperation.

He'd need to have a word with the principal later on about some of the things on the files, but for the moment his attention was directed to the fact that he hadn't actually gone out to explore the campus and see the facilities, having instead opted to lock himself in his new workplace to begin formulating a plan to teach the students. It was at that moment that he decided a tour of the campus was in order, for familiarity during the academic year's sake. Adjusting the tie on his suit, Ozwald Rivera emerged from his office and out into the campus of Grand Heroics High.  If one drew their attention to the person currently making his way around campus, they would most likely be drawn to the fact that Ozwald quite literally had a spike driven through his forehead, a product of an unfortunate event in his past, but one that had served as a lesson to him during his future endeavors.

From what he'd gathered out of the information he'd been provided, it seemed that the students would be split into three dorms throughout the year, and each dorm would accomodate students that displayed some particular characteristics. It was during his jaunt towards the doorms that he noticed a commotion happening, and some security members were rushing towards...the grey wolves' dorm if he wasn't mistaken?


"Don't tell me people are starting shit on day one...I've heard of rivalries and not liking each other but this is ridiculous"

His pace quickened into a run as he followed the commotion into the doorm, screaming and the sounds of bodies hitting the floor allowing him to pinpoint the location of the scuffle, or rather what seemed to be escalating into a full blown fistfight between two students, with what appeared to be the Vice Principal of the school sprawled out on the ground.

"OI, BOTH OF YOU! Pull yourselves together and at least try to pretend to be coming here to become heroes!"

The annoyance in his voice was almost palpable as he stood across from the group, arms folded over his chest and his face set into an incredibly stern visage.  

" Now then, are you going to break this up, or am I going to have to intervene and MAKE you stop fighting? Choice is yours, but I can guarantee you that the second option isn't going to be fun for either of you"


*Spoiler*: __ 



@Cjones



*Spoiler*: __ 




@Kei 
@kluang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 15, 2016)

BZZZ
BZZZ
BZZZ
Victor awoke from his sleep, rubbing his eyes as he noticed his flip phone going off. Picking it up, he quickly found his feed filled with news and video of a fight that broke out at the Grey Wolves's Dorm.

"Ah, that's no good." He said plainly as he set his phone down and nuzzled back under his sheets. "The teacher's should be able to handle it though." He said as he fell back to sleep.


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2016)

@GiveRobert20dollars 

Tiffany eyes glitters. Finally someone competent is here. Tears swell from her eyes. "Finally, someone who acts like a teacher has arrive."


----------



## Kei (Jul 15, 2016)

_*The Search For A Roommate*
*Zia Esposito*
*Wolf Dorms|| Evening*_



Angry

That was all she was feeling. She didn’t feel her bones breaking and muscles extending. She didn’t feel her jaw break and misshapen. No only thing she felt was anger swelling through her body. Her mind was becoming dark so as her vision. The darkness was covering her eyes, but she didn’t know. Only thing she could feel was the blood running through her veins, pumping into her heart, spurring the shape shift.

ANGRY

How dare she?! How the fuck dare she do something like that! Everything became so silent but she heard the words echo, over and over again until it was the only thing she felt. The darkness enclosed her mind until finally, she was fully transformed. The beast jaw was long and elongated as she made a snapping noise, almost tearing at something invisible. The girl that once stood was no more, the only thing that remained was the dress that had fallen and torn on the ground…
​And yet….
​She still​​She still felt so…
​So...​
_*ANGRY*_

_*“ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW” *_The beast cocked it head back as it commanded attention. Richard had lost control over the situation, but they were still children and alone dealing with two powerful quirks was already difficult. 

“EVERYONE IN THE LOBBY LEAVE THE BUILDING NOW!” Richard thought fast, at this rate they will still fight, but at least he could get all the kids out the dorm form. It was almost so fast, one minute he rushed over to Mel in his human form, but then he was a large tiger, gripping the girl by the robe and dragging her out of harm’s way. In almost in that same blink he was back in human form, “Are you okay?” 

Richard voice was filled with concern as he looked down at the girl, before turning to the two girls. Ebony was getting stronger and stronger with each passing second by feeding off of Zia’s beast feelings. Without his bows and arrows, he would be throwing himself in harm’s way. Richard clicked his teeth as he watched the two girls going at it.

The beast didn’t waste any time throwing the first blow. However, it’s aim was shit, and it took out one of the lights with its claws. In this form Zia couldn’t control herself, and the beast eyes was covered by an almost wooden growth on its face. However, the beast turned its nose in the air and took a deep breath.

_“EBONY SHES TRACKING BY YOUR SCENT!” _Richard yelled a warning to the young girl, though it was too late, Zia had her scent The beast bomb rushed the girl, the beast was probably twice the girls height, but just feeding off the malice that the beast had was enough to keep the thing at bay. Ebony muscles twitched as she began to push the beast back, the beast snapped at the girl constantly as was being pushed back until finally.

_*CRUNCH*_

Zia’s beast had sunk its fangs into the girl’s shoulder so deep and hard that she was able to lift the girl into the air just by fangs themselves, before grasping the girl tightly into her palms.

_“ZIA!!!”_ Richard yelled before transforming into a hawk and flying over to the two girls, and in mid air transformed into a panther, dropping down on the beast and biting down hard enough to cause the beast to drop the girl and turn her attention to the panther that was clawing at her back.  The beast arms was too short to reach behind its back and so the next thing it thought of was a sure fire way. 

The beast positioned it’s back to the wall and then rushed backwards, but before it even got that far Richard turned to a bird and flew away. Though before he could get the girl under control, Ebony had rushed back and slammed her fist into the beast stomach!

_“EBONY!!!” _Richard yelled at the girl as he landed on the ground next to Stasis, he turned to him, "STOP THEM NOW! THEY AREN'T LISTENING BECAUSE ONE IS AN EMOTIONAL BASE QUIRK AND THE OTHER IS A BEAST QUIRK!"
​_"The only way to stop them is to knock them out...."_
​Though the fight was still going and when Ebony was thrown in their direction Richard moved out the way as she crashed into the receptionist desk

_"DDDDDDDDdiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"_

The beast could barely form words, but it seemed that it wanted to get those out​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2016)

She looks at the V.P who is struggling to control the situation. Fuck. They reaallly need to raise the teacher's paygrade. She reaches for her phone and called... him.

"Slick. We have a situation."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2016)

Kei said:


> _*The Search For A Roommate*
> *Zia Esposito*
> *Wolf Dorms|| Evening*_​
> “EVERYONE IN THE LOBBY LEAVE THE BUILDING NOW!” Richard thought fast, at this rate they will still fight, but at least he could get all the kids out the dorm form. It was almost so fast, one minute he rushed over to Mel in his human form, but then he was a large tiger, gripping the girl by the robe and dragging her out of harm’s way. In almost in that same blink he was back in human form, “Are you okay?”​


The VP was faster than Mel could ever think of, she blinks
"I'm fine, but why are those two fighting?"
She also looks at the man with a spike in his head from afar.

Melinea then looks at Richard.
"Is there anything I can do here?"
She's looking towards the Vice principal for leadership.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 15, 2016)

_You had to be a big shot, didnja? 
You had to open up your mouth-_

DIK
"This is Slickback." Paul said as he picked up his phone. "What's the situation?......Crap." He swore under his breath as hurriedly put his jacket on. "Who else is there?.....Tell Oz to use his quirk on the shifter. Use your to pin down the the other girl. I'll be right over." He said hanging up the phone and dialing in another number. "Kyle? It's Slickback. There's a situation in GW, I'm headed there right now. Make sure no one leaves this dorm. I'll call you if anything." Said as he quickly ran outside.

@kluang @Kei @Cjones @Unlosing Ranger @GiveRobert20dollars


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2016)

Tiiffany activate her exoskeleton and stands next to the V.P. " I request a raise sir." and she thrust towards Zia.

"Clothsline!!!"


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 15, 2016)

Oz's stern faced contorted into a mix of exasperation and annoyance. So there wasn't going to be any reasoning with these two, was there? 

It was at that moment that Richard sprung into action once the battle between the two girls started, which ended up with him landing next to him.


"STOP THEM NOW! THEY AREN'T LISTENING BECAUSE ONE IS AN EMOTIONAL BASE QUIRK AND THE OTHER IS A BEAST QUIRK!"

"I was planning on it anyway, but it's nice to get clearance from the top brass before pulling a stunt like this. Hell of a first day, though, eh?" 
Oz's reply was followed by him reaching up and removing the glasses he was wearing at the moment. Focusing on Zia's monstrous form, he dove deep, seizing hold of the molecules which were flittering about with almost fanatical zeal. Zia would sudenly feel her monstrous body lock up under an unexplained force. Oz's concentration was devoted to holding down the beast, when suddenly another woman activated her quirk, spawning what seemed to be armor and directing it towards Zia.

"At least the faculty has some concept of heroics and teamwork!" Stating this as he kept his attention on Zia, he looked at Richard. "Might wanna knock the other one out while we hold this one down, before this situation keeps escalating"

@Kei 
@kluang 
@Wizzrobevox


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 15, 2016)

Slickback managed to get to the scene just as things were starting to get settled. Tiffany was easily able to hold down the Carmel skinned girl who swore up a storm. He slicked his hair back and flicked his hand at her. Suddenly her torso was irramovable from the ground. Being safe, he flicked his fingers at  her wrists and ankles, sticking them to the ground as well.

"Don't bother trying to get up, you're not remotely strong enough to break free from that. Tiffany, get off her." He said without looking back as he continued towards Oz and Richard. "Good job immobalizing her." He said as he slicked his hair back again and flicked his fingers at the beast girl.

*Bungee Lock
*
The beast girl found herself stuck to the wall as well as immobilized. "I made the gel extra thick to make up for strength, plus it's elastic, so it puts less strain on the wall. You can unfreeze her know. Tiffany, take Richard to the nearest nurse. Oz and I will handle things here."

*QUIRK: HAIR GEL
Slickback's scalp secretes a special, near invisible substance that can he use to stick to things with incredible force that even the most extreme conditions can't break and manipulate the substance like rubber. Only he is immune to it's effects. It also leaves anything it touches with a nice, healthy sheen!
*
@GiveRobert20dollars @kluang @Kei @Unlosing Ranger @Cjones


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2016)

Daniel, Wolf Dorms

Daniel's thoughts were shattered along with the receptionist's desk as the figures crashed into it.  One he recognized from brief glances as one of the other new students just arriving at the dorms.  The other was, well, more monstrous but it was a fair bet he or she was another student.  The fight was something more primal though and he felt the immediate pulses of fight-or-flight seizing in his body.

In his mind, numbly, he recognized that fights between quirk users would certainly be like this.  His quirk was fairly pedestrian compared to most and while he had seen the occasional action movie it was something else entirely to have the larger-than-life fight happening right in front of him.

He pushed on the fear, fear was good and natural and biologically caused a number of things.  The heart raced, breath quickened, and blood surged to all the muscles making them ready.  Adrenaline burned, he kept it a low, slow burn, not the sharp pulses from before but just a constant enhancement to his vision and reflexes.  Yes, fear was good but he pushed on it, honing the fear into the sharp blade of action.  He was going to be a hero, this the place for fear.

"STOP THEM NOW! THEY AREN'T LISTENING BECAUSE ONE IS AN EMOTIONAL BASE QUIRK AND THE OTHER IS A BEAST QUIRK!  The only way to stop them is to knock them out...."

Students, classmates, potential friends, and his new 'family' in the dorm.  Fighting on the first day didn't exactly make him happy, in another time he might admit that despite his desire to be a hero he didn't exactly look forward to fighting at all.  But he didn't want to see them hurt, not when he was there.  He charged forward.

Objectively it was foolish, he wasn't sure what he would do both of them outclassed him in speed and strength but it just felt _right_.  He kept his hands up to guard his head and neck, he was pretty sure he'd recover from about anything but didn't want to test the extent of that just yet.

And then just as quickly it was over.  One of the vice principals arrived and immobilized both of the fighters with ease.  Daniel staggered to a stop, eyes still looking around cautiously to make sure it was really done.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 16, 2016)

*The Search for a Roomate *
*Ebony** Ivory*

*Grey Wolves Dorm*


_*“AUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHH!!!” *_The beast let out an ungodly scream fighting against the gel, biting and ripping, until the rage build up inside the beast met a new height. It took a deep breath and let out another ungodly roar, but this time louder and piercing enough to throw others back those lighter than her. Her anger and rage fed Ebony’s quirk, as they struggled and tore at the gel that kept them encased. The beast threw its head around and its body, the sound of its bones cracking and tearing out of place, was almost sickening.

However, the two girls were feeding off of each other. Like an unending buffet of anger and hatred, the more one got angry, the other got stronger and angrier, and vice versa. Even if the gel was proving almost like an almost annoying inconvenience for the girls rather than something that would incapacitate another hero.

The clash of power between both Zia and Ebony physically disturbed their surroundings, shaking the lights and furniture, yet these continuous confrontations only resulted in the obvious outcome. Both were powerful; however, Zia’s quirk made her the superior. Both erratic and powerful in close quarters was a great combination, although Ivory was able to keep pace from the upgrade she was constantly sustaining by feeding off of the beast’s girls emotions. The beast’s hand raised above her head and slammed down just as Ivory broke off their engagement. The strike held enough physical might to cause a dustup in each cardinal direction, well away from its own position.

She began to flit around, circling around her opponent. This was really something, an inordinate amount of might that was combined with an off kilter and unpredictable pattern, it was unnerving to observe. In fact, as she continued to size up the monster it barely even moved or bat an eyelash, merely taking a dilatory stroll like a walking corpse.

_{“Vhis is too much. Let vice principal handle this and give me control.”}_

_{“Shut up.”}_

Ivory screamed in her mind.

“I guess ugly is power?” She quipped looking at Zia. “Fucked up my arm pretty well.”

Zia struggled against the wall, her body constantly slammed against the wall, over and over again. The beast had no self preservation, it had only one thing on its mind and that was the destruction of others. The others that held it back, that stopped it from being itself! The transformation is never truthfully complete, the beast head became totally incased in a wooden structure, and antlers protruded outs its head. The bones in he body broke and broke, reshaping and reshaping until it made it complete form and summoning all its strength it didnt break out the gel, it broke the wall taking the gel with it.

The beast turned to everyone the fangs dripping with saliva, turning it nose once again to the air taking a deep breath, she begun to track everyone that could possibly be a target.

_"DDDDDDDDdiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"_

Once again the words came out like a broken and misshapen gargle of noises

Her broken utterance of distaste only prompted her to motioning for the transformed Zia to continue on.

“Come.”

It was at that moment, when both seemed unstoppable, that things suddenly became far more hectic than maybe anyone one was expecting. Numerous amounts of teachers appearing abruptly and incapacitating Zia up against the wall. A crooked expression of disbelief and confusion etched into her face while she stood and watched all of this go down.

“Ugh, really? How many people does it take to screw in a lightbulb? One to many apparently.” She exasperated at the entire scene. _{"I can smell on her. There's no way that will. . . ."}_​


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2016)

_*The Search For A Roommate*_​_*Zia Esposito*​*Wolf Dorms|| Evening​*_

Richard gritted his teeth. He could see what Ivory could smell, If this continues then he might have to do it, he might have to actual go all out, and that the thing that worried him. They were still children controlled by their quirks. Richard took a deep breath as the fight progressed, the other teachers responded to the call of noise, but not in the way he expected. Though as he thought about this, a man wearing the security uniform came in with bow and arrow.

_“Mister Castillo, sorry for the wait sir!” _The man in the security uniform stated as he painted out of breath, _“But----“
*
“GIVE IT TO ME!”*_ Richard commanded causing the man to jump and hand him the bow and arrow over to the vice principle and it only took a moment of inspection to know that this is what he needed. The beast and the girl was still going at it, but it would all be over soon, _*“OPEN THE VENTS AND THE REST OF YOU CLOSE YOUR NOSE!”*_

And without warning he fired the arrows into the two girl’s direction. The arrow hit the ground between them and exploded a thick cloud of blue smoke. Richard took a deep breath before grabbing Melina and forcing her face into his chest, sheltering her nose from the incoming smoke. The beast growls got lower and lower, before its movement became more lucid as soon as it took in the gas. Slowly the beast fur became shorter and shorter, even the beast grew smaller and smaller, until finally it resembled the girl it once was.

The small girl looked around before reaching out and falling to the ground like a brick. Ebony was the next one, but she fought and fought until finally her heavy eyes finally caught up to her. The job was done and Richard finally released Melina as the vents open letting the gas seep outside.

“No matter what….” Richard voice was low as he addressed the other teachers, the younger ones and the new ones, “I don’t care what is their quirk, it could be the most dangerous thing on this planet, but at the end of the day they are our students, and our responsibility. Excessive force isn’t in the guide lines, they are children and they will be treated like children!”

Richard walked over to Zia and covered her body with his hood, “Those with beast quirks can’t control themselves if they don’t have a history of practicing their quirks. They have a tendency to go wild because of their senses, but…deep down they are just scared when they shapeshift.”

After covering Zia, he walked over to Ebony and checked her pulse, “Emotional base quirks, are sensitive to other people, and sometimes are considered bipolar in their moods and strength. This student responded because of the beast that responded to her anger.”

“They are strong quirks and could be considered dangerous…However, in the end….”

“They are still children responding to their stimulus….”

Richard turned to the other teachers, “No matter how rowdy they get....They are still children."

_"Always remember that..."_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2016)

“Sigh… Wellp, I’ve done everything I can for now. Time to take a well needed rest.” Janet walked towards her desk and sat down at the chair. Leaning back and letting a deep and long sigh slowly escape her. “Everything is peaceful now.”


“Nyyaaaa~” She heard a voice yawn out. “What… WHO’S THERE!?” Janet leaped up out of the chair and held her tea bottle like a weapon. “I’ll have you know, I’m a nurse! I can give you detention!!” The blue haired woman growled. “Relax… Relax...” The curtain to one of the beds opened and a sleepy and sloppily dressed red haired nurse stepped down.


“TINA!?” Janet screamed, “What are you doing here!? I thought you were supposed to be at a conference!?” The red haired woman blinked and looked down at her phone. “Oh… It’s late. I think I overslept.” “THAT’S NOT THE PROBLEM! Didn’t you tell me you were going to a conference today?!” Janet screamed. 

“Did I?” Tina put a finger to her lip. “Oh… I lied, I drank too much last night and was really hung over.” The young woman yawned, “Five more minutes.” She spoke, laying back down and pulling the covers over herself. “NO YOU DON’T!” Janet screamed, ripping the sheets off. “You get out of bed right now! I had to clean up this entire place without your help! You better do some work!” 

“Nnnngh… But tired.” she groaned out, pulling the pillow over her head. “NO! OUT NOW!” Janet screams, grabbing at Tina’s leg and tugging. “Domestic abuse… I need an officer…!” The red haired woman lazily belted out. “This isn’t domestic abuse!” “Workplace harassment.” “That… Might be more accurate...” “Racial profiling.” Janet’s eye twitched, “Are you even trying anymore...”



“Haha. You two are lively as ever.” Kyle smiled as he walked through the door, hanging up his coat. “Man, I’m exhausted.” He groaned. “Protection.” Tina stated, hiding behind the doctor and holding his arm at eye level, so she could peer over and stare at Janet. “No! Kyle! She slept in the bed all day!” The blue haired girl screamed.



“Didn’t you say you had a conference to go to?” Kyle asked, staring down at Tina. “I was just hungover.” “Oh.” Kyle smiled, “Well I’m glad you are feeling better.” “No… No stop… Don’t defend her.” Janet rubbed the bridge of her nose. “Janet, go home and get some sleep. You worked hard today, thank you for everything.” Kyle walked over to the young woman and pat her head. “Oh...T..Thank you..” she smiled. “Tina, you’ve got night shift, you slept the day away so that should be ok, right?” 
“Yes sir!” Tina saluted, before yawning and lifting up the collar of her shirt, as it slid down her shoulder.


“Dr.Weathers is such a kind man.” Janet thought to herself, smiling as she packed up her things. At that moment, the phone began to ring. “I’ve got it.” Kyle shouted, grabbing the phone and answering. “Mmhmm, Yeah.. alright, I can be there right away. Yes.” He hung up and looked towards Janet. “Enjoy the rest of your evening, Tina, come with me, we’ve got some young ladies to attend to.” 


“Aye Aye Cap’n” Tina yawned once more, following behind the doctor. “G...Thank you!” Janet waved.



Kei said:


> _*The Search For A Roommate*
> *Zia Esposito*_
> *Wolf Dorms|| Evening*
> 
> ...



"Very well said Richard." Kyle smiled as he walked past the crowd. "Don't mind me, I got the call a little while ago." He nodded to the receptionist. "Never fear. Kyle is here. As ordered!" Tina exclaims rather boredly, while dropping to one knee and spreading her arms out in a victory pose. "I... I worry about you Tina." The two walked over to the female students and picked them up. "Well... Bye." Kyle chuckled as he walked out of the dorm, carrying one of the girls on his shoulder and Tina the other. "We'll be sure to take good care of them." he waved, today had been... an odd day...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 16, 2016)

Kei said:


> _*The Search For A Roommate*
> *Zia Esposito*
> *Wolf Dorms|| Evening*_
> 
> ...



Slickback nodded. "Of course, Richard. I apologize if you found our methods too aggressive for the situation. I had asked Tiffany to use her quirk in an attempt to keep the young girl with the emotion-based strength quirk in control until I got here, as well as tell Oz to use his. I had heard you were essentially out of commission, though clearly I was slightly misinformed, so I took extra procations in handling them. Unfortunately, I might have underestimated their strength. I should have used a higher-grade gel to ensure they wouldn't break out, but I feared that might have constricted their breathing. As you said, they are children."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2016)

Kei said:


> _*The Search For A Roommate*
> *Zia Esposito*_
> *Wolf Dorms|| Evening*
> 
> ...


"Thank you *cough* *cough*, for saving me Vice Principle. Mr. Richard, if you could you let me carry your weapons such at that from from now on. You can trust me with them, I don't want to sit on the sidelines after all."
A baseball bat appears and disappears from existence.
"My quirk works well with others, If you ever need a weapon, you can call on me for them if you've given them to me. Well if you ever decide to."

Melinea looks to the two passed out students.
"Are they still staying here in the dorms?"
@Kei


----------



## Island (Jul 16, 2016)

*WILLIAM WESTLEY*
Auditorium

---​_Huh._ Westley listens attentively, not to the presentation, but to a movie that's playing on his eyewear. _What a twist!_ He loves movies with twist endings. _You’d think it wouldn't have worked since, you know, that's not how it actually happened._ The young man isn't a historian, but he knows enough to know that this wasn't what actually happened. _Nobody gunned him down in a theater; he committed suicide._ He realizes. _Right? _It's a war film, so it didn't need to be historically accurate. Unless it was. But he didn't _think _it was.

He overhears something about Golden Eagles. 

Whatever they’re talking about is strangely appropriate, but… Westley blinks. _Wait. Are they talking about Na-_ No way. They couldn’t be. _You know what? I’ll just have Watson fill me in on the details later._ The intelligent personal assistant was not only capable of recording and playing back conversations. It could pick out keywords and phrases and summarize what people were saying. It was especially useful when people went on digressions, tangents, or otherwise went off-topic.

_Who needs to pay attention when Watson can give me the TL;DR later? _Westley decides to pick another movie to watch. He's either going to watch the one about the bride who seeks revenge on the assassination squad who tried to kill her at her own wedding or the one about those two gangsters and the briefcase. It also had that subplot about the boxer and the pocket watch. Or something like that.

Admittedly, he didn't really understand that movie. Hence why he needed to see it again.

---​
Westley reflects. _Something about three houses. __The Red Lions. The Grey Wolves. The Golden Eagles. Apparently I’m in the Golden Eagles. _The realization sets in. _This means… that I have to live among the great unwashed… _A bead of sweat rolls down his forehead. _They don’t even have servants._ He hadn't considered this. He knew he would have to make some sacrifices, physically, mentally, and emotionally, but not_… __They don't even have servants. _He repeats to himself. _Who is going to clean my room, cook my meals, and do my laundry? Certainly not… _He doesn't dare say it.

_I've made a horrible, horrible mistake. _Westley rubs his left shoulder, attempting to ease his tension. _These's no way I can be expected to live under such__… _No, there had to be another way. _Al Capone furnished his prison cell with oriental rugs and fine furniture, so surely mine can have the most basic amenities.
_
There is also the issue of finding a roommate. _I need to find somebody who can make me popular._ He mulls. _Miss Hart is out of the question for obvious reasons, so…_ This is another thing he hadn't anticipated. _It's not like the perfect roommate is just going to walk up and introduce himself, and, problematically, the longer I wait, the fewer opportunities I'll have._ It's likely that the other students are also trying to find roommates, so he needs to act fast.

Somebody approaches. “This is going to be nothing like my grandfather’s villa in Mil-” A young man with a white dress shirt, a black vest, and a pair of slacks.

_Business casual._ Westley scoffs. _Filthy casuals._ Who even came up with the idea of business casual? _I bet he also thinks cufflinks are optional and that a tie below a hundred dollars is-_ He stops mid-thought.

_Grandfather's villa in Milan?_ Maybe the perfect roommate _is_ just going to walk up and introduce himself. _He's clearly a man of wealth and taste._ Ideally, he would find a roommate who would make him popular, but_… __A villa in Milan?_ 

Westley makes a wry smirk. _I think I've found my new roommate._

After a short interruption, stranger returns his attention to the young man. “Luso Giovanna.” He introduces himself, offering his hand.

Westley returns the offer. “William Westley.” He introduces himself. “My friends call me Westley, so, please, Mister Giovanna, I encourage you to do the same.”

“I haven’t had much luck, unfortunately.” If this young man was anything like him, the only reason he initiated conversation was because he wanted something. Given that he asked about rooming, it was likely because he was looking for one. “How about yourself?” It is also likely that this young man is sizing him up.

Of course, Westley is doing the same.

“Luso Giovanna.” Watson reads. “Sixteen years old. Italian.” Then, nothing. “I’m afraid I don’t have any background information on him.” He had at least something on everyone, so either this young man was so far under the radar or…

“Time & Money.” Watson describes his powers. “His right hand can manipulate probability. His left hand, however, can revert people or objects to their previous state, e.g. repair damage and heal injuries.” A strange person with an even stranger combination of powers.

_I don’t like not knowing things, but…_ Westley considers. _I don’t want to hear about the plight of the working man every time my roommate walks through the door, so Mister Giovanna will have to do._ He wasn't entirely comfortable with being in proximity to somebody he knew _nothing _about, but, again, what else was he to do?

@Hidden Nin


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 16, 2016)

Vino Ventonelli

The Heroic Delinquent IV

Ten Minutes Before Current Events

"I hope you understand the ramifications of your actions Mr. Alexandrof" Vino overheard the Vice-Principals voice from outside the disciplinary office.

"You're dismissed for the day. However, I better not see you in this room again. Especially so early into the school year. Are we clear?"

"Yes sir, yes sir!" Dimitri exclaimed before running out of the detention room.

On his way out the door he bumped into the eavesdropping Vino.

"Whoops, sorry about that man" He apologized.

Vino's eyes glimmered with interest at the sight of what he believed to be his potential roommate.

"You needn't apologize for I have waited for you're release from your confinement." The tall read head spoke in an eloquent and somewhat pretentious manner, his rough voice had traces of southern Italy.

"I go by the name Vino Ventonelli and like yourself, am a freshmen to this academic institution."

Dimitri's eyebrow raised at the red heads unusual politeness, "Hey there, the name's D-"

"Oh I know who you are, no need for the pleasantries. Now I'd rather get down to business if you don't mind. I detest unnecessary formalities or waiting, getting to the point is much faster if you ask me. Anyways, I have followed you here because I desire you to be my roommate, and faithful servant, uh comrade for the year" He disguised the last part with a well timed cough.

"Now from what I could gather from your outburst on stage you are a man who values money. Fortunately, I can help ease whatever financial issues or desires you are afflicted with" Vino placed a slip of paper with an amount written on it.

100,000 US Dollars.

"All I require from you is that you be my roommate and loyal companion for the school term."

Dimitri's mind blanked momentarily, pondering over Vino's offer. "'Roommates? That's all" Sounds easy, you got yourself a deal man"

Before he could throw his hand out for Vino to shake the read head had swiftly placed a sheet of paper in his open palm.

"I'd like you to sign this contract stating your approval to our terms" He gave Dimitri a seemingly earnest and honest smile.

"Just a formality. My father always said a man's signature is as strong as his word"

Dimitri signed the paper, neglecting to fully read the terms.

"Excellent! Dimitri Alexandrof we are officially roommates!" Vino grabbed his palms, aggressively shaking them. He playfully put his arm around Dimitri as the two went off to retrieve their dorm key and assigned room. 
@Kenju 



​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 16, 2016)

*Childhood's End: Optimal Situation

In Dorm with Roman*​


Karma15 said:


> Old Scars, New Wounds
> Dorm w/ Donovan
> @Tenma
> 
> ...



This boy Roman had the right idea. He felt like kicking himself. An academics club would never fly anywhere, regardless of how much knowledge was valued. He felt at once childish and over-enthusiastic. He only hoped Roman's opinion of him had not fallen because of that foolish suggestion. Still, Roman's suggestion gave some concrete place for him to start thinking where how they could start this Club Alpha.

"You are right, that would be really interesting. After all, the history and nature of quirks are still very much a mystery to the scientific fields. I feel that in an ideal setting we could actually make some progress on quirk knowledge. For example, beast quirks are very much a mystery. What genome allows humans to transform into entirely different species? And those quirks that give control over minds are barely understood."

"Well, it's probably best to start understanding out own quirks.Sometimes I get quite amazed at what I am capable of."

"You're right, man. Still, while Club Alpha is a reasonably catchy name, I do feel like a name more descriptive of what the club actually does might better fit-"

As he spoke, the door flung open. An excited boy- probably a second year or another first year by how old he looked exclaimed breathlessly. "Hey, you gotta check out the school youtube! Badass fight between some wolf girl and some psycho bitch! It's awesome!"

And just like that, he scrambled off to the next door. As he did, the boy muttered crudely, "Grey Wolves? Grey Bitches more like, am I right?"

"The hell?" Donovan flicked out his phone and accessed the channel- it wasn't the official school one, clearly, just one owned by some of the more prominent students of the school. On the top of the channel with a sizeable and steadily climbing number of views was a blurry video of a werewolf battling a girl who as crude as that term was, could rightfully be referred to as a 'psycho bitch'. Lots of swearing, the vice-principal shouting, and you could see the occasional fist being thrown here and there, but the video was so blurry he couldn't really make heads or tails of it. All-round chaos, and since he was quite sure noone got seriously hurt, he safely allowed himself a good snigger Still, this would probably become viral quite soon. Likely wouldn't be too good for hero schools' reputations, especially after the recent terrorist attack. He wasn't sure how the video was taken, but he was sure the perpetrator would be in trouble when the teachers found out.

He chuckled as the frenzied struggle came to a close. The vice-principal had seemingly taken down both psychos with a sort of sleeping gas. He gave a somewhat muffled lecture- the video quality was quite crap all things considered- so he couldn't really catch any of it, but it still amused him to see that bastard of a vice-principal lose his cool for abit. He turned back up to Roman, who had just finished watching the video as well.

"Say, maybe we should use this incident to advertise our club. As a example of why understanding of quirks is so important, of course."

"Er, hate to tell you this man but that strikes me as in _incredibly_ poor taste." Roman shot him a disapproving look.

Donovan felt like kicking himself again. He really did say dumb shit when he got too comfortable with people and didn't measure his words. He lifted himself off the bed. He needed to think straight, he was letting his words get out of hand. First the silly academics club suggestion, now this? _Come on now, I doubt he's putting nearly as much thoughts into your words as_ you_ are. _That was more than likely true, but he couldn't help but feel irritated regardless. He couldn't let it show, though, so he instead change the subject.

"You are right, of course. That was quite tasteless." He paced across the room. "Ah well, the CCA Fair begins tomorrow, probably scout the grounds for interest levels, see if there are any other interesting clubs around."


----------



## Tenma (Jul 16, 2016)

*Warrior School: End of the Road*​


Chronos said:


> ​
> 
> Jacob Connor
> 
> ...



Ryan grabbed the student ID and placed it back into his drawer. In the hour, Jacob's parents would receive a call telling them their son had chosen to leave the Grand Heroics High. He wondered how they would react. Some parents would heave a sigh of relief- he knew his parents would have. Others would simply laugh it off, happy with any path their son took. Yet others would react with disappointment and sadness. He looked up at Jacob. No doubt this thought had crossed in mind, and he was still deep in thought, but seemingly more reflective than contemplative at this point. The boy had made up his mind.

"Good-bye and thank you." Jacob spoke with a sense of finality. He would leave, there was little doubt about that. But his words made it equally clear that as he suspected, the boy had no intention of truly giving up a life of heroics. There was never going to be 'normalcy' in his future. Professor Ryan frowned contemplatively as the boy prepared to leave. There were other ways to achieve a hero's licence without attending the academy, and he hoped Jacob had the sense to pursue the legal path. But he got the equal impression the boy felt himself above rules, above laws and the standards of the majority. Jacob certainly struck him as well-intentioned and good-hearted, but the path awaiting him was sure to be a dangerous one.

_It's no Hero's job to save the world anyway._

Inspiring words, to be sure. But dangerous ones. Of course, there were various definitions of saving the world, and traditional heroics was only one of them. Ryan himself had ultimately found stopping crime on the streets and battling villains a hollow method of dealing with a greater problem, and decided that educating the next generation on morals and righteousness was his way of saving the world. If the boy just intended to live the rest of his life helping those in need, protecting those immediately in his sight, he doubted he would ever come to problems with the law. 

But if Jacob intended to justify future vigilantism, this could pose a considerable problem. He found it unlikely that the boy would heed the advice he had given him, and could only hope the boy had the wisdom to make the right choices from here on out. This would certainly warrant further discussion with the higher-ups. In a few hours, Jacob would no longer be part of the school, but he couldn't help but feel a continued sense of responsibility towards him.

"I wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors." He paused. "But for your own sake...don't try and play hero until you get a licence. There is more than one way to save the world." 

With that, he gestured at Jacob, giving him the permission to leave. This seemingly simple orientation-day discipline session had certainly taken an unexpected direction. Both boys, Jet and Jacob, left him feeling a sense of mixed dread and discomfort. One had seemingly no sense of morality, the other had one so strong he placed it above all else. He would still have to take care of Jet, he decided. Left unchecked, he would likely go on to harm many others. As for Jacob....He was on his own from now on. Perhaps this was the way the snow-haired boy preferred it. He looked at Jacob's back, and got the image of a boy standing alone in a field of snow. Pure, but isolated from the rest of world. He felt a moment of pity. To continue to forge his path of justice, regardless of the world's norms, of his actions' impact on him, seemed to be Jacob's destiny.

Jacob glanced back at him as he turned to leave, with a look in his eyes that suggested his words would do little to change his mind. Still, he was a polite boy, and he bowed and thanked him as he left the door into a new world.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 16, 2016)

Freya Johanson
New Battlefield, New Friends
Hanging out w/Mimi
@Hollow 

"I was born and raised here in the United States though” Mimi replied. "Portland, to be specific.” 

"You’re from the United States too, Freya, aren’t you? Is your hometown close by?”

Freya chuckled at Mimi's question. She came from Norway, so far from the US, hence she found it amusing that Mimi thought she was American.

Maybe it's my accent?

Freya did have the accent of a New Yorker.

"Sorry about that" She apologized for the sudden giggle, not wanting to seem rude. "It's just funny that you thought I was American. "I was born in Norway but I think part of my family is from America"

Her eyes diverted from Mimi's as she said the word _family. _She immediately regretted bringing her family up and hoped the girl wouldn't pry any further.

 “What is your quirk?” Mimi asked her during their walk back

Another touchy subject. Freya thought. 

"My quirk... Uh it's hard to explain" She hesitated on answering and for an instance considered lying.

With a quirk as dangerous as mine, is it really cool to lie to this girl??

"Mimi, I probably should have said something earlier since we're gonna be rooming together and all but I can't fully control my quirk" She halted their walk momentarily as she took the time to explain.

"See this wolf birthmark on my right shoulder? The one that kinda looks like a tattoo" She pointed at the location. 

"My quirk, Fenrir, is a parasitic type. My body is host to this huge winged wolf that goes berserk whenever my emotions go out of control. After a few years of practice and discipline I learned to control it for a bit but I'm still afraid to bring him out. Plus, as a side effect I have mutant like appearances. The whiskers on my cheek, the canine like teeth, and my eyes get feral like when I'm angry, all are cuz of this here quirk" Her hand rubbed the birthmark. She could still feel the blood that was spilled because of it, she would never forget the screams..

"I hope ya don't think I'm a freak or anything"

 Mimi then did something that shocked her, "Oh Freya! Don't you worry about any of that. You're not a freak, if you're a freak than what does that make the rest of us with quirks!" She said embracing her with a warm hug.

"We're in this together now, and I know that you'll learn to control your quirk" Freya nodded and was pleasantly surprised at her accepting nature.

A few minutes later the girls arrived at their rooms and were in the process of cleaning. 

"Why don’t you play some music for us on the background Freya? I’m interested to see what kind of genres you listen to,” Mimi requested. 

Shit, this girl isn't giving me a break. I swear she must have a quirk that lets her know what makes people embarrassed.

Freya wasn't sure Mimi would like her music. She had come to learn that most Americans were obsessed with pop music and hip hop, not many would agree with her taste in music.

"Uhh sure. I just hope you don't mind some Indie" She took out her phone to connect it to the beats pill she had "borrowed" from Roman, and set the volume at a comfortable measure. The first song selected was "You're Body is a Weapon, by The Wombats". The smooth and upbeat melody filled up the room.

"Now that I think of it,” Mimi called out. “Were you able to make any friends during our free period today? Maybe…” Her comment was followed by a sly grin. "Even met your prince charming?”

Yep, Mimi Merryweather was a fucking mind reader

Freya jerked her head away, hiding the blush on her cheeks. 

Damnit, this woman is cruel.

"Friends? Besides you I don't really know anyone else. Except...."

Her eyes faced the ground, refusing to meet with Mimi's, who she knew was smiling. 

"W-Well there is one person. I wouldn't exactly call him my prince charming but he's alright. Despite the cool guy demeanor he gives off he's secretly a nerd who pools himself with books. He hates having his hair played with, and sucks with crowds. Overall he is an ass who thinks he's too cool to be bothered with people. Totally not my prince charming" She ranted in hopes that Mimi would buy her bullshit.

“It would be nice,” Mimi mused with a rare dreamy look taking over her face. “To fall in love.”

"Not for me" Freya muttered under her breath. "I can only kill the ones I love..."​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 16, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: End of the Road*​
> 
> Jacob glanced back at him as he turned to leave, with a look in his eyes that suggested his words would do little to change his mind. Still, he was a polite boy, and he bowed and thanked him as he left the door into a new world.



Jet & Jacob
​

"No you won't."

The door opened, the raven locks of a seemingly distraught child blocked the exit for the white haired soon use to be hero in the making. Their crimson eyes locked on the other's own passion, however at this juncture the smile which was so natural to Jet's mien had replaced itself with a straight line, stapled almost by his own grossing sense of bitter annoyance after eavesdropping the conversation between him and the teacher. The was perhaps and interest that guided Jet towards Jacob, a mystery within itself which played a role in the far too short of a time that they've known each other. Since childhood, Jet had found little to no threat in authority, he had found himself placing men, woman, leader and the such under the heel of his foot. True Conqueror brought such mastery over will, such exuding presence of power that it handled men's heart with the ease that puppeteers had over their manikins. Jacob had no patience over the matter, and merely exchanged a gaze with Jet, one that he knew well demanded him to move. Jet felt so irritated, that this kid out of all held over him such silent respect, such high overview of him. It irritated him so that he felt the need to demonstrate to the boy that no hare could ever pose above the lion's domain. 

"So you were serious? You're leaving due to not placing Emerald in trouble?" Jacob stood without word merely exchanging a glance at his direction. Turning his sight towards the teacher, he continued. "And you're allowing it? Surely you can't be blinded to Snow's light? He hold more potential than most of the kids here." Jacob took one more step forward, unwavering on his stare, the grimace on his mien became much more prevalent. A boy whom had decided to go along with his path at his lonesome, return home and calm his nerve and continue to live as simply as possible. Now obstructed by another voice which held about as much power as his own. "Jet." He spoke with as much vigor as before, True Conqueror began to bleed from the other's pours so naturally that they themselves were unaware. All within the radius began to feel a pressure upon their shoulders, all but the two boys who seemed immune to the other's presence. As Jacob repeated the words that were once laced with warning before, this time held more prevalent strength "You're starting to piss me off." Jet stood firm, those words did strike and impact on him, they did so magnificently he couldn't deny this boy presence. And that annoyed him. It annoyed him that he shone a brighter light than him, and it annoyed him that he had control over presence merely by standing. He held something about him so silently powerful that people would turn heads merely by witnessing him walk... much like himself. He wasn't charismatic, neither did he seem to hold any incredible features. So what was it, what was it that this boy held that made Jet recognize him. Made him turn his head...

"You're adamant about it. I won't even sugarcoat this, Snow. You go out there, there's no way you'll ever become normal." Jacob didn't seem to falter. "You already had a taste of heroism, and I see you're too much of a goody-too-shoes to ever deny anyone help. I hate to agree with Digi-Teach. But he's right. There's more than one way to save the world, and you are bound to be here."  The children were now starting to land on their knees question what was this strength that pressured them to kneel, their minds were begging to whiten. And the child's presence began to subdue even those of teachers around them. "Move." 

"Not this time, Snow." The power began to wane and soon their strength emptied the presence of the room, as Jet made his way towards the teacher's desk, fixed his glasses and with a large sigh, he looked directly into his eyes and spoke. "It was me. I caused it all. I did it merely because I could. He wanted an explanation of what my quirk was, and I decided to make a game of it. One that took a complete turn for the worst. Jacob was trying to put a stop to it, but he doesn't want to admit that even after he did, Emerald didn't want to relent. So I was about to charge up my quirk ability and place that kid's on his knees, and perhaps even more than that kids. Perhaps even a couple meters more." Jacob was... in awe. Jet had told the truth, and on top of it all, he took the blame of it all. All the time he had made this decision, he wanted to save both but... now he wasn't sure what to do.

"Emerald has no real issue here either. I instigated it. And Jacob ended it after trying to resolve it peacefully. So please, return his ID." turning he looked at Jacob, who now stood there motionless in awe, and finally that sly smirk stood on his mien, depicting the sight of checkmate. "Now, Snow. There's no real reason for you to leave." 

"You..." 

"You're about one thing, Snow. A hero is not meant to save the world anyway. But having you not become a hero? That's like allowing the world miss one of the most... intricate opportunities it ever had."


----------



## Tenma (Jul 16, 2016)

*Warrior School: The Growing Shadow*​


Chronos said:


> Jet & Jacob
> ​
> 
> "No you won't."
> ...



The black-haired boy stood in Jacob's way.

"I won't even sugarcoat this, Snow. You go out there, there's no way you'll ever become normal." The two boys stared daggers at each other. Thomas Ryan observed. Jet Marquis had returned and finally seemed to speak something true to his mind. This was different from previously, or as he assumed, what his confrontation from Donovan had been like. There were qualities to his tone now that quite resembled Jacob. For the first time, his words seemed to strike Jacob rather than just inflict him a sense of paternal annoyance. Jet continued fearlessly and relentless. He accused Snow of effective cowardice and negligence, while simultaneously recognizing his potential. But as much as Jet was combating Jacob with his words, it soon became clear to the professor that an equal battle was taking place between their minds.

A seeming aura began to intensify around the two of them as they matched wills, coming in waves, traveling through the Golden Eagle dorm. Professor Ryan gripped the arm of his seat in surprise as he felt as though he was struck by a great force. Because physical injury was irrelevant in traditional settings of the Game Zone, he had dedicated considerable training to to combat attacks on the mind. Yet for a moment, his mental defenses were compromised by the power emanating from the two, turning red for a second.  It was brief, but it surprised him tremendously regardless. In that moment, several things became apparent to him. 

Firstly, this boy Jacob was one and the same with Jet, at least with regards to their quirk. Their quirk was one and the same, and clearly, at this point, both of them knew it. Secondly this quirk was no mere mind control quirk. Neither of the 2 boys had been particularly specific in their registration as to what their quirks actually did, but it seemingly encompassed more than a cerebral assault. In fact, the power they gave out seemed to encompass equal parts physical mental- if it did not in fact encompass everything. Third, it was a quirk of tremendous power and potential- if it was this powerful now, the power it would gain with sufficient training and experience was frightening.

He jotted it down in his memo pad. This warranted further discussion, whether Jacob chose to leave the school or not.

Then the intendity of the force in the room begun the wane and lessen, ultimately dissisipating. Ad it came to a stop, Jet walked up to his table, with a firmness in his steps not previously seen, again quite resembling Jacob's. "It was me. I caused it all. I did it merely because I could. He wanted an explanation of what my quirk was, and I decided to make a game of it. One that took a complete turn for the worst. Jacob was trying to put a stop to it, but he doesn't want to admit that even after he did, Emerald didn't want to relent. So I was about to charge up my quirk ability and place that kid's on his knees, and perhaps even more than that kids. Perhaps even a couple meters more." 

"Emerald has no real issue here either. I instigated it. And Jacob ended it after trying to resolve it peacefully. So please, return his ID."

Professor Ryan raised an eyebrow. This was obviously a power play if he ever saw one, an attempt to gain sovereignty and superiority over Jacob. Still, this Jet had spoke with great honesty and courage, even if only for this moment. He had taken the blame for a crime that could bring about his expulsion, although Ryan was quick to notice he did not actually admit he was _wrong_. Ryan couldn't help but be amused by the audacity of this boy- it was clear his primary motivation was...whatever his relationship with Jacob was, but the sheer honesty to which he had admitted the incident after taking such an evasive stance prior tickled him. So he allowed himself a good chuckle, taking both boys somewhat by surprise.

"Well....if this isn't a twist out of a bad video game..."  His tone then turned more serious, though the tension in the air had been reduced. "Jet Marquis. I was originally intending to suspend your quirk indefinitely, but if you can tell me truthfully and sincerely that you won't pull a stunt like this again, I will not go through with the punishment. I must request you stop referring to Jacob and Donovan by your nicknames as well. I have little doubt you were primarily motivated by whatever rivalry you have created with Jacob, but I don't take such courage and honesty lightly."

"Still, I have not expelled Jacob, nor is it my place to insist on his path in life. That is his choice. If he feels your apology can alleviete his grievances, so be it. If he still feels the life of a pro hero is not for him, I grant him my best wishes." As he finished, he turned to Jacob and looked him in the eye.

"Jacob Connor. Jet is correct, you are among the greatest talents to have entered the school this year. However, if you have no true desire to take the path of a pro hero as your own, if you don't feel this is your calling, then...well, I would rather you leave, regardless of what talent you have. But if you feel this is your calling and a no number of distasteful incidents will deter you from it again, then I will return you your ID. Make your choice carefully, If you have any real grievances, don't let the words of Jet make you think they are frivolous."

Jacob was clearly taken aback by Jet's speech and resolve, as though someone he had considered beneath him had suddenly risen to his level, and he looked for a moment truly respectful of the raven-haired boy. But this was, and his eyes turned contemplative once more, as he weighed his options. Jacob was clearly at least somewhat doubtful of Jet's motivations, but at the same time Jet's strength of resolve and desire to see this through clearly struck a chord in the white-haired boy. And then he sighed, now considering his initial grievances, if they meant anything at all. Even as he came to a decision, he began to consider how long he would be capable of sticking by it.

"Mr Ryan, I have changed my mind." He turned to Jet as he did so, clearly reconsidering their positions in the hierarchy., his opinion of him having risen considerably."It seems that it would be best if I get a hero's licence."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Blue Lion Dorm​
Bitt basked in the springy buoyancy of freedom as this spot became a cocoon if you will, one which was insulated from the goings ons around him. It went on for as much time was needed for Takoda to personalize his part of the dwelling, but when Bitt had awoken from the stupor of being on his own, well he was met with a very large gathering of the the cutest little fluff balls. The problem was that Bitt knew that something this cute was diabolical, the bunnies were satanic in their cuteness, however Bittan Stiles was an obvious heathen.

"Dude those rabbits are dank! Dude we can totally be like the nicest scummy dudes ever, these bunny rabbits are disarming as saying the word heck instead of hell. If we start saying gee whiz and golly, I start talking about how much I love my bub---my granny then the chicks will totally dig us man." 

Bitt was like any other red blooded American teenager who was in the throes of his pubescence and was told he gets to live a stones throw away from a bunch of hot blooded girls. He was cooking up any and every scheme possible to lure them into his venis fly trap. Still before Takoda could get him back on track the question that was originally asked had permeated into Bitt's cerebral cortex.

"Well you see buddy I didn't really bring much, Just some pictures from back home, my laptop with all of my music, some dope ass speakers. You know nothing too sentimental or crazy, certainly nothing with a theme like yours. My set-up is more meant to make this the party room, you dig?"

Bitt went to his his large black polycarbonate and pulled out his Fender miniamp and his tablet which housed the majority of his music. Having grown up rather wealthy the blue haired teen from Englewood, New Jersey was very much a minimalist. He finished up by putting up some pictures of his family before deciding that was enough unpacking for the moment.

"Well dude I'm thinking I have an entire school year to be irresponsible. I might have a pretty low key night, maybe wait to see who is going to live in the room next to us. Though can't really wait for the first day of school. Some of the pro heroes here are legit."

@InfIchi


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 16, 2016)

Roman
 Old Scars, New Wounds
Dorm w/ Donovan
@Tenma 

"You're right, man. Still, while Club Alpha is a reasonably catchy name, I do feel like a name more descriptive of what the club actually does might better fit-" Donovan was in the process of saying before being injected by the random students appearance.

"Hey, you gotta check out the school youtube! Badass fight between some wolf girl and some psycho bitch! It's awesome!" The student who was clearly out of breath gossiped.

The sudden news left no impression on Roman and he was indifferent to the whole ordeal. He didn't care enough to actively seek out the location of the fight or instigate the situation further by broadcasting it on the internet. He noticed Donovan was streaming the fight on his phone, albeit in poor quality. 

"Say, maybe we should use this incident to advertise our club. As a example of why understanding of quirks is so important, of course."

"Er, hate to tell you this man but that strikes me as in _incredibly_ poor taste." Roman shot him a disapproving look. He wasn't trying to be morally righteous or stuck up. He simply knew that such an action would bring about serious ramifications, and knowing how sadistic the Vice Principal was when it came to discipline, he would have given the two of them a year's worth of detention. 

"You are right, of course. That was quite tasteless." Donovan paced across the room. "Ah well, the CCA Fair begins tomorrow, probably scout the grounds for interest levels, see if there are any other interesting clubs around."

Roman could sense his unease. "I didn't mean to grill you dude. It's just the VP is a sadist and would be on our assess if we had done something like that. I appreciate your willingness to attract people to the club, but the Vice Principal would dismiss club activities if we went through with it" 

He reflected on the concern Donovan had brought up concerning the club's name.

"Regarding the club's name. I see your point, it would be better to have a name that depicts the club's purpose. I just couldn't think of one. Besides, knowing how simple minded people can be, the moment they see a science club they'll be less inclined to join. The trick is the name Club Alpha sounds bad ass to your typical student. Therefore, they'll choose to join thinking it will be some crazy ass club. Now they might be disappointed when we tell them it's true purpose, but that all depends on how pitch it to them. With the right word's anyone would join." He explained.

"Think about it. If you were an impressionable freshmen who had ambitious dreams of being a hero wouldn't you leap at the opportunity to join a club that helps make you a better hero"

He took a seat by one of the desks and was in the process of organizing some books. "You're a smart guy so I'm sure you've heard this before but: Knowledge is power, and it's crucial we remember that"




​


----------



## kluang (Jul 17, 2016)

1 year ago.

Zozona opens her eyes. She's at a skyscraper, with a gargoyle next to her. His name is Eddy. Across the building, her mentor, Claymore and a villain clash.  Claymore, with his white steel blade charges at the green slime-like creature. The slime  shoots green vomits at Claymore and he rolls to his left and to his right, avoiding the sticky substance. Zozo looks at the green creature, but what caught her eyes is the man inside it. It's the mayor. He's been kidnapped and held for ransom. Claymore keeps avoiding the attacks and as he gets closer, the slime suddenly shoots a larger slime at him and Claymore is caught by it. The villain laughs as he boasted at his captured to the people who is watching from the street below as the searchlight points at the battleground.

"What now swordsman?" he asked.
"A question. Do you like cats?"

Zozo realize as the slime vomits, his body shrinks.  Suddenly the floor cracks and explodes, from it thousand of thousand cats and kittens spew out of the hole and the sea of cats mercilessly attacks the shrunken body of the slime, overwhelm it as they pull out the mayor. Even from here, Zozo can hear the ghastly scream of mercy from the slime, but there is no mercy can be expected from cats and kitten. They continue their assault and, even the people below shivers from the scream, a mother held her daughter, a father hugs his son and at last, silent.

As the cat disperse, all that remains is are several puddle of green goo. The police arrive and vacuum the goo and place them in a separate container.

*****

Zozo opens her eyes, beads of sweat rolls from her forehead. A nightmare? maybe it is, because she dreamed of her.

"The Cat Lady."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Bitt Stiles*
> in
> Blue Lion Dorm​
> Bitt basked in the springy buoyancy of freedom as this spot became a cocoon if you will, one which was insulated from the goings ons around him. It went on for as much time was needed for Takoda to personalize his part of the dwelling, but when Bitt had awoken from the stupor of being on his own, well he was met with a very large gathering of the the cutest little fluff balls. The problem was that Bitt knew that something this cute was diabolical, the bunnies were satanic in their cuteness, however Bittan Stiles was an obvious heathen.
> ...



"I think the best method for making a girl fall for you, will be by just acting natural and being yourself." Graviton finished setting up his half of room. "I believe that there will be girls who are drawn to your natural child like whimsy and nature, filled with energy and... despite the odd slang you use, genuineness." Takoda had faith in this young man, he seemed like a good person, honest... well, what he  perceived as honesty at least.

"I think that because we will be away from home for so long, we should bring a personal touch with us. something that reminds us of our personalities and our homes. From what I can gather, it appears you are the party type. So I would say that your stuff that you've brought, certainty does fit a theme. Bitt The Party guy." Near as he could tell, This was an accurate description of Bitt... Though he'd only just met the party going boy, he could still believe that he's got a good understanding of his basic personality. 

"I won't be taking this first year irresponsibly. I think we should stand up with our chins in the air, backs held straight and firm. We're to be heroes! We are to be like those that run this school. With that sort of pressure upon us, we should take our days here as serious as one can. Though I agree, a little relaxation here and there will be a good thing. Responsible behavior will be the most important." 

He did have to agree with the points Bitt brought up though... He really wanted to get to the first day of class and see these great teachers and heroes in action... "That Dr.Weathers seems an alright man. Though Professor slickback seems an odd fellow. Then there is the vice principle... I am certain he is a good man... but he seems a bit too tightly wound. A hero should know compassion and shouldn't focus too heavily on punishment.  My uncle always taught me, Everyone's station and situation in life is different. One set of rules does not work for all. You have to come to the conclusion of what is best, based on situation." 

He let out a sigh, "I'm probably explaining it wrong... or remembering wrong though... My uncle, he's a great man." Takoda looked at the carrot themed notebook before him. "He's a fine hero... A fine man... I hope, someday, I can be even half the man that he is." As he stood in silence for a few moments, he suddenly shot back at attention. "Ah.. sorry! Sorry! Sometimes... My thoughts get the better of me. "


----------



## Hollow (Jul 17, 2016)

_Mimi
Golden Eagles Dorm – Evening
W/ Freya (@Karma15)_

*A New Place To Call Home
Roommates*​Norway…when Mimi had asked Freya whether she lived anywhere near the school, she really hadn’t expected to learn her new friend came all the way from the cold, yet beautiful land that Norway is, especially with her American accent. Had she been living in the USA for a long time or had she just arrived to attend this school? Grand Heroics High currently stood as one of the top three schools for young heroes after all, it shouldn’t be surprising that all kinds of people from around the world would want to come learn there.

It fit the image of Freya’s quirk perfectly though. The idea of the mythical Fenrir running through the snowy fields of Norway sounded like a painting worth hanging at a museum.

It was somewhat surprising that the two people Mimi had gotten to know during her first day at school were both transformers. Completely different people but both girls had shared one point in common…they felt the need to tell her about their quirks as if she could be in danger just by being in the same room. Frankly speaking, it wasn’t a feeling Mimi could claim to understand. She didn’t know much about transformers but, from what little she actually knew, she had always came to believe the person inside stayed the same and only the outside appearance changed. The danger of the quirk’s powers getting out of control was the same, regardless if someone was an activator or a transformer or any other type, though some carried their inability to control their quirk throughout their entire lives…

But neither Zia or Freya were those kinds of people. Mimi could see, clear as day, how earnest and hard working Freya was. In a school like this, under the guide of such amazing teachers as they had, there was no way she couldn’t perfect her control and overcome her fear. On the other hand, hadn’t there once existed an active movement against people with transformer types of quirks? Was it still active? Might that also be a reason both her friends felt so insecure about their power getting out of hand? It frustrated her not to know. For now, she wouldn’t pry but instead made a mental note to visit the library as soon as she had the chance in order to get some books on her friends’ quirks. It’s not as if Mimi could do anything to help them but being correctly informed would be better than just trying to comfort them out of the kindness of her heart.

“Have you ever watched The Princess Bride?” The blonde seemed to ask out of the blue as she spread sheets over her bed and tucked them underneath the mattress. _“Death cannot stop true love. All it can do is delay it for a while.”_

“It’s a quote from that movie.”

After fluffying her pillows, Mimi sat down for a second. They were pretty much done and she could feel the pull of sleep beckon her to lay down and close her eyes. The boxes had been flattened and were ready to be brought downstairs and placed outside, where they would be picked up the next morning to be recycled. That’s all they had left to do before taking a shower and calling it a day. “I won’t pretend to know your circumstances but that boy…what if he also grows feelings for you one day? Wouldn’t it be sad to stay apart because you’re afraid of what might happen in the future?”

Suddenly embarrassed, Mimi laughed a little at her own words. “Look at me, sitting here as if I know anything about it…let’s both do our best,” she said, sharing a smile with Freya. “Why don’t you go ahead and take a shower first, I’ll take this stuff downstairs.”

Even though they were flattened, carrying all the boxes plus their garbage downstairs proved to be a challenge. Doing it together would’ve been a better idea. However, this was the first time she was living with someone other than her mother…she was still a bit embarrassed at the idea that Freya and her shared a bathroom. Changing clothes for P.E in middle school had always seemed trivial throughout middle school but Mimi couldn’t help but feel a little shy about her current circumstances.

“Well,” she whispered to herself while waiting for the elevator to arrive. “I suppose I’ll get used to it soon enough.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles*
in
Blue Lion Dorm​
"Tranquilo. Tranquilo."​
Bitt said with a forced smile as he reflected on the verbal rapid fire of Takoda. Bitt was by nature a happy guy but there were moments where the antithesis feeling was triggered, it wasn't something that necessarily had exact conditions for being met. In this particular instance it was as simple an utterance as any other, truly a cliche.

"I think the best method for making a girl fall for you, will be by just acting natural and being yourself."​
Bitt truly didn't want to feel that despair, that lump of darkness that had such a high gravitational pull it really felt like his essence was being pulled down into a blackhole. The light felt like it would come back. Those words were sobering, they oddly symbolic of the effect Takoda's quirk could have on the blue haired maven. Why do these words hold so much power over him?

"If I don't like myself then I can hardly expect else to do the same."​
As wild as Bitt could be he was not completely illogical, if anything he was quite logical within the context of himself. He was ostensibly a spoiled rich kid from the burbs who was 5'5 and 135 pounds soaking wet, with a twisted sense of humor that was beyond obnoxious. Whatever Bitt's worst enemy could think of him he had probably already thought of himself and it wasn't particularly hard to get him to that place. Takoda had done so in the most unintentional of ways. Yet as he felt this inner turmoil, the boy with sea kissed hair simply smiled.

"Yeah, Dr.Weathers ain't so bad." He lied as that wasn't even really what he was thinking about, he simply heard bits and pieces of what Takoda was saying and just spat back generic responses as though he was paying attention as opposed to the reality in which he was mentally flogging himself. "They're all good heroes, I mean that's one of the draws about this place. I think the Veep just needs to get laid. I'm sure he's a perfectly nice dude when he's not all backed up. Anyway's dude I need to catch some shut eye. I've got class in the morning, history I think, and it's probably poor form to fall asleep on the first day when I'll probably fall asleep the rest of them."

With that Bitt simply got up into his bed and pretended to be asleep all the while just thinking, no in actuality tormenting himself with a singular thought.

_"I'm going to fuck this up for myself."_​

​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Bitt Stiles*
> in
> Blue Lion Dorm​
> "Tranquilo. Tranquilo."​
> ...



"With a single word, a man can slay god." Graviton said aloud, before looking at his notebook. "Sleep well, I'll be up a bit longer... I want to write in my journal before I go to bed. It's... Just a habit." The hero slowly pulled his helmet off and laid it next to his book. "D...Damn it... Did I say something wrong?" He thought to himself. 

He could feel the worry wash over his body like a crashing wave the moment his helmet touched the wooden surface. There was no doubt about it, the feeling of comfort from his helmet was nearly supernatural. _"Dear Dad...." _He wrote in his journal. "_I Know I've said it more times than I can count... But I miss you. Even today, I wish you were here with me, to guide me down the right path. I... I made a friend though... I think...He seems like he is a friend. He seems very nice, But there is a pain in his eyes." _Takoda sighed lightly as he held his pen.

"What am I doing here..." He dropped the pen and rain his hands through his hair, resting his forehead in his palms. His hands slid down his head and back before draping over his face. _"I can't stop my hands from shaking."_ He continued to write. _"I worry, that I'm not good enough... That i'll be a disappointment to uncle and mother. They worked so hard to send me to this school and I know... I know I'm not the man they think I am. I am not the Hero they think I can be."_ Tears formed in his eyes as he writes in his journal.

_"They put me in the dorm, the red lions, where they say we are the ones that hold what it truly means to be a hero... But I don't think I fit in here. I think they see something in me that I don't truly have. Deep down inside, I know I'm just the rabbit... Not the one you spoke of, not the spirit... But the one who runs and hides. I want to be that hero, the rabbit you told me about... I want to be the symbol that people look to. I want so badly for people to look at me and see, see that they can overcome these fears. I want to make them realize that nothing, not a single fear or doubt can stand in their way... But i don't have the strength father. I'm... to weak." _

Takoda sighed and finished his entry._ "I love you dad... continue to watch over me." 

_
With that, he closed the book and shut off the light. Dropping off into the bed and preparing himself for the next morning, Though he would say it silently... He would wish his new found friend... a good night.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 17, 2016)

He couldn't hear anything. He couldn't feel anything. All he could see was white. There was nothing to smell. His last meal was white rice with room temperature water. His father called this white torture.

"There are many powerful individuals out there, Victor," He could remember the figure say. "But their power isn't necessarily on the physical plane. In fact, some of the most powerful quirks and skills out there are entirely mental. Attacks on the will, on the mind, that leave you unable think straight and your will to theirs. If fact, I ate a particularly rare quirk not to long ago, That person's quirk had more power on the mental plane and attacked in a place most don't train, the mind and will. Of course, it was nothing but a scrumptious appetizer for someone with a hunger like mine, but you still have a long way before reaching that kind of hunger to overpower that kind of quirk. There are other delicious quirks like that, emotional manipulation, mind control, perception alteration, and this training with be your crash course onto handling them." Apparently it caused extreme anxiety, hallucinations, bizarre thoughts, and depression in extended periods.

From what he had kept track, he was there for three weeks straight this time. His last effort in this only lasted one week, and before that, two days, before that, a couple of hours. "Depriving a man of sensory input will break him in a matter of days." He remembered the figure saying. "Given your exceptional energy, we're trying to push your upper limits to weeks." The first few times he experienced this left Victor unable to think clearly about anything for any length of time. His brain was mashed potatoes when he finally left the room. His head was filled with hallucinations. Hearing a music box playing when none was there, having a feeling of being hit in the arm by pellets fired from a miniature rocket ship, the seeing faces from his peripheral vision, there were times when he wondered if he was still alive. But this time, and well as the last, the hallucinations were minimal. He thought it was pretty, but according to his dad, Lector could do it for two months straight. Victor wasn't playing on doing it for that long at all, not nearly fun enough, three weeks were good enough for him.
---------------------------------
Victor awoke once more with a small yawn. Rubbing his eyes, he checked the time on his flip phone.
5:00 A.M.

He got up from his bed and decided to take a shower. He wasn't sure when classes stared, but he assumed he get some kind of text alert when they did. Taking off his clothes, he got into the shower and turned the knob to extra cold. He would need the improved circulation to help him be in his A-game for the first day. Plus it kept his skin and hair healthy and strengthened his immunity, increases his testosterone, energy and well-being. He wondered why more people didn't do it for how useful it was! As he soaped and rinsed his body, he thought about how much fun he was going to have once classes started. The best part was he didn't even know that classes he was going to have! He could help but grin at the possibilities set before him! He finished showering and immediately dried and lotioned himself, making sure to put on plenty of deodorant before he got dressed.

'This is it!' He thought to himself as he stepped out of the bathroom. 'This is were I'm going study to become a hero! This is my-' He looked over to still sleeping roommate and smiled. 'No, this is OUR

HERO ACADEMIA!'

*Bizarre! Enter Victor Rickter and the New Freshmen of the GHH!!!
End*​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 17, 2016)

*Childhood's End: The Bridge to Nowhere*

*In Dorms with Roman (@Karma15)*​


Karma15 said:


> Roman
> Old Scars, New Wounds
> Dorm w/ Donovan
> @Tenma
> ...



"Regarding the club's name. I see your point, it would be better to have a name that depicts the club's purpose. I just couldn't think of one. Besides, knowing how simple minded people can be, the moment they see a science club they'll be less inclined to join. The trick is the name Club Alpha sounds bad ass to your typical student. Therefore, they'll choose to join thinking it will be some crazy ass club. Now they might be disappointed when we tell them it's true purpose, but that all depends on how pitch it to them. With the right word's anyone would join." Roman explained his position. Donovan shrugged. He had a good point. They were going to need something catchy to attract as many people as possible. What worried him was people quitting if they got disappointed in what the club was, and how it would impact his reputation.

"You're a smart guy so I'm sure you've heard this before but: Knowledge is power, and it's crucial we remember that"

"Well, knowledge is power. That's a truth I can take my hat off to. Sounds like a good, if highly cliched tagline, in fact." He smiled. This was actually quite exciting, pioneering his own club and all that.  He sighed, beginning to prepare for a night's rest. "We are going to need quite abit of capital for this. Damn, I hope I don't broke myself over a CCA." Donovan laughed.

"Oh well, its best we get sleeping before Mr Ryan rips into us for being awake after lights out. I saw a few files in his office that indicate there might be a practical activity tomorrow anyway, its likely best we get some rest."

He leaned back and considered. There were many quirk-related mysteries in the world that remained unsolved. How far could they actually go in solving them where the scientific community had failed? And he remembered the people he met the previous day. More than a few people in the school struck him as the loner sort. It was likely fallacious to associate 'loner' with 'nerd', but it gave him hope of a decent membership. Lastly he considered how the club would affect his social position. Was this a new beginning for him? Could he truly leave his past behind?

With a flick of the switch, the lights went out, allowing him to reflect back on the past day. He had not socialised as much as he had hoped- most of the day he had spent in some ultimately pointless squabble or resting from it. He had only really made one friend from it, and of course, it was his roommate. All in all, he could have hoped for a more fruitful first day. Still, he felt hopeful and excited. He had overcome his fears and fought back against someone who had sought to impose his power over him. And even if it was only one person so far, he had made a friend. And he was in the process of creating something worthwhile. For some reason he felt strongly hopeful that he could prove himself, his worth, in this school, and emerge a great hero, a man he could proud of.

Then he heard something buzzing in the darkness. Exhaling in annoyance, he picked up his phone. He took a look at the screen. Of course, it had to be Mother. His phone was also quick to remind him she had made 4 missed calls already. Damn, she was a persistent one. Grudgingly, he picked up the phone, as he walked out of the room into the now-dark corridor. His conversations with his mother were a private affair.

"Hey, ma." He spoke in a emotionless tone.

"Zhi Rui! You didn't answer any of my calls, I was so worried!" Her tone of voice, so sappy and almost distressed, irritated him. Why was she still worrying about him at this point? Did she not trust him to be able to handle his first day in high school? How little trust did she have in him? "Did you get into any trouble?" she continued.

"No, ma." He didn't feel this was a lie. While it wasn't entirely true, he hadn't gotten into any trouble worth talking about, and he was sure if he mentioned anything, she'd just go into one of her tirades about how he couldn't be a hero and all that crap. "It went fine, stop worrying about it."

There was a pause. His mother clearly noted the irritation in his voice. "I'm just concerned, don't give me that tone." She said in a sharper voice. Then it softened again. "Zhi Rui...so how was it? Did you make any friends? Were the teachers and students nice to you?" What exactly was she fishing for? Was she hoping he had problems she could make a fuss out of? "No, ma. I already told you it went fine. I'm going to be okay, nothing happened."

He felt angry she had to interfere on the very first day. This was his chance to prove himself, prove his independence, his ability to stand for himself, and here she was intending to butt in at every opportunity. Did she not realise he wanted to show he could rise in the social ladder on his own terms? That if she had any large part of it, it would diminish any sense of accomplishment he got?

There was silence across the phone for a while. There was tension between them only family members could feel between each other. after a few long seconds, his mother finally continued. "Do your best, Zhi Rui. I'm sure you can do it." _Of course I can. _"If you have any problems, don't be afraid to call us up!"

"Uh-huh." He said noncommitally, before he hung up. He doubted he would ever call his mother regardless of the situation, besides to catch up with the family (_Will you even bother with that?_). He had made the first few steps in this school on his own, and he required no handholding from here on out. He was his own man now. He gripped his fist to strengthen his resolve. He would turn his life around on his own strength and ability, he would leave the shadow of his junior high days, the shadow of his mother attempting to control every aspect of his life, the shadow which he had hid under for 14 years.

He would become a Hero.

------

*2 weeks ago*

Cold night. His winter jacket was old and thin, and perhaps abit too small for him. He was tempted to turn into a material less conductive of heat- the stone walls he passed as he headed through would do nicely, but at the same time, he felt abit of pride that prevented him from taking any additional measures to warm himself. He could take this weather no sweat. Donovan kicked aside some snow as he walked past the row of shops and prepared to enter the housing district. In two weeks, he would leave this place for the next few years, the place he had grown up for most of his life. Even after his parents were forced to move to a smaller apartment, they had stayed in this neighbourhood. Stuff was cheaper here, apparently. He looked at the row of shops, most of which were closed. There was the cake shop, which was 'cheap and good', according to his mother, who always bought them for his birthday here. They were mostly just cheap, as they tasted like rubber. There was the bicycle shop owned by the white supremacist asshole. He remembered nearly getting beaten up when he had made the mistake of speaking his mind towards him. There was the preschool he worked as an assistant of for awhile to make himself some money. 

Good riddance, he thought. He could not deny that this town held some good memories for him- particularly in the snow. He remembered playing snowball fights with the wall, he remembered learning martial arts in the back alleys, climbing walls, mastering his quirk in the cold weather as he grew up. Ir was snowing today too, giving him a sense of melancholy towards his 
departure

But equally, he remembered the fights, the ostracisation, his mothers' bitching, his nightmarish schooling days, He would be happy to leave all that behind.  He could say goodbye to those bastards, Richard, Colin, Gregory. He was fortunate none of them had the talent to enter a hero high of that stature- only Gregory was becoming a hero. Some hero he would make.

He paced through the snow, kicking up some of it as he did. He now passed the apartment complex. The one he lived in was at the end. All of the apartments were old and unmaintained. These streets were prone to violence and crime. How else would he have met the Toucher? If his parents indeed had as great a success story as they so often regaled to him, why the hell did they live in some shitty cramped apartment? He spat into the snow as he continued his walk home, passing the 'empty building' as he did. The red brick building had been unlived in for years, yet noone sought to make anything of the vacancy. It stood as an oddity in the neighbourhood. Many claimed it was haunted. Donovan had explored it once before, and just found it home to a good deal of squatters.

Then he heard the cries. Cries of pain, in one of the grungy alleyways between the apartments. He slowed his pace, and fused his feet with the ground, unfusing the leg he lifted from the ground, to remove any sound from his steps. It was a neat little trick he had learnt a few weeks ago, allowing him to become a ninja, as his father had joked. This sounded dangerous. Someone was getting injured.  He ensured his breaths emerged silently as he poked his head into the alleyway. There were 2 figures, one a large, muscular man, and a smaller figure lying on the ground, groaning in pain. The large man continued kicking him, swearing and grunting occasionally. The smaller figure appeared to be bleeding, his blood forming a small reflective puddle around his head in the moonlight.

Donovan observed his movements. Slow, disorganized. He could easily subdue him. If nothing else, he could call the police to take care of this. He crept towards to the man, while fishing out his phone. He had to weigh his options. On one hand, this man looked like easy pickings. On the other, he might have a powerful quirk. Still, he felt like exercising his own quirk- he had grown quite confident in his fighting abilities, and with the element of surprise and his knowledge of martial arts, he was confident he could take him down. But then he remembered his parents, or more accurately his mother. She would be sure to bitch him out, and perhaps even use this as an excuse to prevent him from attending the Grand Heroics High. Perhaps it would be better to just call the police- he did not intend to get into unnecessary trouble two weeks before his new life.

Then he gained a better look at the victim on the ground. He could recognise that spiky hairdo with that yellow dye- now streaked with red- anywhere. That rugged tanktop was familiar too, having featured in many unpleasant memories. This was Richard Walker, 'Richie' as his dumbass gang called him, his plague in the playground and basketball court, the asshole responsible for so much of his humiliation and pain. He remembered being strapped to a tree while the assholes threw rotten fruit and ultimately stones at him, he remembered being mocked loudly and publicly and forever being looked down upon by other kids in the neighborhood, he remembered being so scared he didn't dare leave the house for several weeks.

He stopped, and took a step back. He couldn't help but feel a sense of satisfaction at seeing Richard in this state. He didn't know what he had done to get into trouble, but he likely managed to piss off the wrong people with his big mouth this time. He was quite tempted to step in help his assailant beat him up, but he was better than that, obviously. Still, he felt no desire to help him. Why should he? Why shouldn't that fucker pay for all those years of suffering? He did not know what the man ultimately intended to do with Richard, but he found himself hardly caring.

So he turned away, slowly but without hesitation. And so he walked on, leaving the screams and the sickening sounds of blows behind him, into the cold night.

*Childhood's End (Day 1)- Finished*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2016)

*Les Enfants Terribles:
Victor Rickter!?!?*​
It was the first day of classes for the students but for one student in particular his day started earlier than the rest and it wasn't going to start in the classroom. Gwendolyne Khristie was beginning her first day as the lead administrator of Grand Heroics High, she was being tasked with bringing this school back to the top in order to usher in the next era of hero. This was a task that did not lack in magnitude or severity. For someone who could be characterized as a rather austere individual though this would seem to be something of a possible niche for the hero known as the God's Eye, a woman whose predictive ability was of such high quality they say her clairvoyance was nigh omniscient. At only thirty-three years old this young woman had an air of experience and preternatural knowledge that put her at the top of a nebulous pinnacle.

Even with her abilities, even with her mind, these were still human beings she was responsible for, from the staff to the children; everyone at Grand Heroics High was her responsibility. That was why she very surreptitious in where to recruit students from, but the way the school operated was that there was a board of trustees. GHH was a privately owned school however it was granted government grants the same way all hero schools were. Gwen had decided that she wanted the school to proverbially walk its talk and create heroes. There were projects; prospective heroes who would be lower on the hero registry, but that did not mean these individuals were not brimming with potential.

The youth who was due in the office God's Eye most certainly was in no way...

"Knock knock, anyone here?" Victor Rickter said opening the door to the room.

Not a project.
​@Wizzrobevox


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Les Enfants Terribles:
> Victor Rickter!?!?*​
> It was the first day of classes for the students but for one student in particular his day started earlier than the rest and it wasn't going to start in the classroom. Gwendolyne Khristie was beginning her first day as the lead administrator of Grand Heroics High, she was being tasked with bringing this school back to the top in order to usher in the next era of hero. This was a task that did not lack in magnitude or severity. For someone who could be characterized as a rather austere individual though this would seem to be something of a possible niche for the hero known as the God's Eye, a woman whose predictive ability was of such high quality they say her clairvoyance was nigh omniscient. At only thirty-three years old this young woman had an air of experience and preternatural knowledge that put her at the top of a nebulous pinnacle.
> 
> ...



*The God's Eye and The Devil's Hand: Off To a Rough Start Already?!*​
The office was very spacious, nice high ceilings, white walls with gold and platinum accents, bookcases with stacks of volumes, a nice big glass desk with a triple monitor computer setup. This was the kind of office you would see a successful CEO in and one truly befitting of the position that Gwen Khristie inhabited.

“You know why you’re here. I’d phrase that as a question but you’re probably running through all of the possibilities in your head. I think it’s probably safe to assume there isn’t much about you that I don’t know. You were one of the students I made sure were diverted here, but Victor this is one of the chief reasons why you couldn’t get into the higher ranked schools.”

Walking into the room, he nodded as he took a seat in front of the headmaster. "Yeah," he said calmly. "I mean, you do have that crazy all seeing quirk, which is kind of ironic when you think about it. The fact I still got into one of the highest rated ones is pretty awesome though. So thanks for that!" His tone lightened a bit towards the end of what he said.

“Good. Good." Her tone came off as mildly disinterested as she wasn't necessarily going to get into how he was adjusting so far, the future outlook was more important to her. There was also the fact that despite the potential she saw in Victor Ricktor, the God's Eye didn’t see any merit in being overly familiar with her pupil. Being pleasant felt like it would inure to that unwanted possibility so she put on her most clinical and frigid of personas.

"You have a very powerful quirk and you have a genuine desire to do good things. The reality is though that you are more fifteen-year-old child than an actual hero. If you weren’t being fostered in these walls then the probability of death before your 20th birthday was a very real possibility. You’re untrained, underprepared, and underdeveloped. Those things get you killed out there. Your upbringing has made you more resourceful than a lot of kids your age but your mind is still young and unable to properly make use of your experience. Look at the choices you made on this first day. Do you think this is how heroes should act? Amongst top charges you disobeyed your teacher and showcased your brazen immaturity by opting to fight an upperclassmen on day one. Think about how that recklessness is indicative of your inability to assess a threat properly." One did not need clairvoyance or heightened senses to see the twitch of Victor's lips as he meant to defend himself but the God's Eye simply rose her hand halting his words. "It does take two and I will repudiate and admonish the other party accordingly, but we are here for you and not Mr.Burton."

"To compound the issue..." She continued, "Given your circumstances maybe creating relationships from less superficial means would lead to longer lasting relationships. I’m not oblivious to the fact that kids will be kids but the reality is that you have challenges the other kids don’t. It’ll be harder for you and yet you use crutches and social equalizers. You really think you’re making bonds of substance? "

Victor sat in uncharacteristic silence for a moment, as if mulling over what to say, before he spoke.

"That's exactly what I've been doing."

The boy said as if it were obvious, though careful in tone and delivery. "I've met a ton of interesting people just on my first day here. Roman, Zozo, Micheal, Donovan, Mel, Colette, Isaac, random trivia spouting kid, even Burton! Sorta..." He named off as he stared at his fingers, putting them up one by one with each name. "And a whole bunch of others! They're honestly all really friendly and awesome and there's so many other people I haven't met yet! Once I really get to know them, and started going to classes, hanging out after school, study and listen to music, once they get to know the me, I have a gut feeling they won't give it a second thought, you know?" At this point his child like enthusiasm was showing again, but just as it stared to peak, he returned to a state of calm. His smile still present, though subdued and slight.

"And even if they don't, it won't matter that much," He closed his eyes as he took a smile breath. When they opened, they were filled with confidence that stared directly at the God's Eye.

"I'll become a excellent hero either way. I won't let this opportunity you gave me pass, it's too much fun helping people."

He stated proudly.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2016)

*Les Enfants Terribles:
Victor Rickter!?!?
*​A thought then seemed to cross his mind. "Speaking of, Burton's not going to get expelled or anything, is he? I just got him to stop disliking freshmen too! He's kind of a jerk, but I can tell he'd be a good hero material." He said, on the edge of seat, awaiting the principal's response.

The entire time that the young man in front of her spoke the God's Eye simply tapped her fingers along glass pane of her desk, the clattering of her nails like keystrokes as she waited for Victor to say his piece.

"We're not here to discuss Mr.Burton. On the topic of those friends you made and Mr.Burton for that how many of them were from that beach party debacle that I'm not supposed to know about? I know that's part of why Mr.Burton was so irate with you. As I said and have implied there isn’t much about you I do not know. Please don't think this is a conversation, this is me telling you to get your priorities in order." She was not a tyrant, not a real one, so she had let him speak knowing that if he felt ignored it might not yield the best results. However, as an educator she knew that these kids, especially this one was going force her to sharpen some verbal knives and cut away their weakness.

"I'll refer you back to my opening statement, hope is not a strategy. You don't know anyone here, nor do they know you. To be honest with you Victor, I want you to be an excellent hero as well, but you can't just do whatever you want. Before you came here you were engaging in vigilante activity, all of these are indicative of your lack of maturity. This is why you are here in this office at 7 AM, instead of in your dorm room waiting in anticipation for your first class with Professor Ryan."

Gwendolyn Khristie stood from her desk in her full hero garb, the morning rays filtering through the window and teasing her face, it gave her that much more presence.

"I wish I could tell you I've seen a future where you will definitely be the excellent hero you want to be. You've got the true spirit of a true hero but you lack the mind and the heart of a true hero. If you are going to get there then you need to respect the rules of Grand Heroics High. In my experience the popular thing and the right thing are not usually the same. Plenty of heroes are popular however you should spend some time thinking about if you're doing this because you genuinely want to help people or you're seeking their admiration to make up for a past you're not responsible for. "

"I'm doing it because it's fun to help people. I couldn't care less where I came from." He said honestly. "As nice as it is to have others approval, the brass tacks are as long as I get a proper heroes license and do the right thing, I really don't care if people give me a second glance as a hero. Then again," He said as he stared up at the ceiling. "I guess thinking like that is what got me here in the first place." Victor looked down back at the Principal of Grand Heroics High. "I'll be making a much more conscious effort to follow the standards and practices here from now on."

_"The ability to crush energy. He's currently a 2 star recruit but his quirk gives him one of the absolute highest potentials in the class, b_ut..."

"I would say I hope that would be the case but as I told you and the rest of your fellow students, hope is not a strategy. You must get your priorities in order if you really want to be the hero you're seeking to be. As you currently stand you possess mental make up extremely unbecoming of a hero. The current you, has not been very heroic till now, but if you put your trust into my staff and myself then we will make it so you can really have a positive impact." She paused knowing that this would not be the last conversation she had with Victor.

"You won't see the point from one conversation, that's not how it really works, your shortcomings haven't cost you yet.Let's not have you return to my office under these circumstances again, that would be very regrettable for you."

Counting his lucky stars Victor gave an awkward bow and wave before walking off to go to his next class.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you *cough* *cough*, for saving me Vice Principle. Mr. Richard, if you could you let me carry your weapons such at that from from now on. You can trust me with them, I don't want to sit on the sidelines after all."
> A baseball bat appears and disappears from existence.
> "My quirk works well with others, If you ever need a weapon, you can call on me for them if you've given them to me. Well if you ever decide to."
> 
> ...


Melinea stares at the VP with her clear blue eyes.
"Are you alright Richard? I guess..."
Melinea notices he isn't smiling.
"You should be smiling, a hero always smiles. Don't let things get you down. Just... think about my offer."
Mel starts walking back to her room to sleep alone in preparation for the next day unless interrupted.
@Kei


----------



## kluang (Jul 17, 2016)

6:42am

Zozo is in the yard next to her dorm. Morning practice. Her master will whip or ice her if she misses the morning routine. And if he's here....

He would yell at her. Claymore morning routine dictates a hero must be awake by 5:30. Warm up. Push up x100. Sit-up x100. Pull up x100. Squat x 100 and a 10km jog.

EVERY SINGLE DAY

But since Zozo is just a hero in training, the routine is halves. 50 push up. 50 sit up. 50 pull up. 50 squats and a 7km jog. Every three days.

Her goal is to increase it by 75 by mid semester

"Jogging time." She plugs in her earpiece and starts her final exercise routine of the day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2016)

*Morning, Red Lion Dor *​

Takoda shot out of bed, feelings of anxiety rushing through his body, had he over slept? Was he going to be late!? No, No he can’t! Not on the first day! He quickly looked at his phone… No he had time… thank god. He made use of this time to head to the shower and get himself prepared and dressed in a nice clean outfit. As the warm water fell over him, he let out a deep sigh, his hand running over his scars. “I can’t… do that again.” He thought to himself, one hand pressed on the shower wall.


“I need to be careful.” What was the story behind those scars… That’s a memory for another day, he needed to keep his focus right now. He had to be prepared for class today. After drying off and getting dressed in his new clothes, he looked at the time. “DID I ZONE OUT!?” He thought to himself, not wanting to be rude to his new roomie. “No no!!” Takoda grabbed his bag and a second notebook, this one was for school, and ran out the door quick as he could.


Though as he got halfway down the hallway, he paused a moment. “Wait… but he’s not awake...” Takoda turned his head back to his room, then quickly back down the hallway. “Nnnngh…..” Back at the room, back down the hallway. He had a responsibility to wake him up didn’t he!? But… Human interaction, that’s too much! It’s too scary! What if he yells? What if he screams? What if he is a puncher? What if he gets really mad when he wakes up!?


Takoda was near dancing in the hallway as his legs bopped up and down, his head shifting from side to side, darting quick as it could. “Nnnnngh… What do I do What do I doooo….” He could feel his legs moving faster and faster, marching in his place. “Gaaah!!! I’m going to regret this!!!” He screamed in his mind, rushing back into the dorm room. He then frantically began trying to wake Bitt up, but he didn’t want to be rude so he tried his best to avoid shaking him too hard.



“Come on come on come on!!” Takoda mumbled to himself, “Wake up… come on!” He screamed in his mind, It was no good, he’d probably have to say something… Just tell him he’s going to be late for class, tell him he needs to wake up, tell him that it’s important not to miss the first day, Be a hero Takoda! Shout it! Wake up your friend! 

“RABBIT’S LOVE BLACKBERRIES!” Takoda screamed, then stood there in silence over Bitt. “….” Even he couldn’t believe what he screamed out.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 17, 2016)

Well, that was an experience. The God's Eye was a brick wall if he ever saw one. Not nearly as scary as his dad, just about as imposing as a person. He knew she meant well for him, and she probably had a point in what he was saying. It was a hero's job to enforce the rules, so breaking them like he has probably wasn't the best start to his school life. Though if he were to defend himself, he didn't realize he was breaking any rules. At least he didn't get in any trouble for it. 

Now to return to his dorm and start making some breakfast! 


kluang said:


> 6:42am
> 
> Zozo is in the yard next to her dorm. Morning practice. Her master will whip or ice her if she misses the morning routine. And if he's here....
> 
> ...


.As he returned to his dorm he noticed a familiar face.

"Hi Zozo!" He waved at the girl warrior.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 17, 2016)

Michael Il-Yeong - Golden Eagles Dorm Room

5:40 am

Michael woke up twenty minutes earlier than he planned, staring at his alarm clock as he snapped up from bed. _"Ugh,"_ he thought, still a bit groggy. _"I hate it when this happens."_ He started his day with 15 minutes of getting himself ready, taking a quick shower and brushing his teeth, using the bathroom and turning his alarm clock off. He then on a special track suit and picked up his bag, which was filled with clothes, water school supplies and walked out of the door, making sure to try and not wake up anyone else still sleeping.

Golden Eagles Dorm

6:00 am

Michael reached the outside of the dorm and 30 minutes of basic workouts; stretches, push-ups, then sit ups, then squats, then pull ups, an end it with bicycle curl-ups. He slightly winced at the push-ups. He was still a bit sore from last night's training. Still, it was like his father always told him when they trained: "If you're gonna be a Hero, you're gonna feel much worse pain than that. Grit your teeth and fight through it!" He got up and put heat onto his sore spots to help relieve pain. after that, he took his things and walked to his next spot; the beach.

Beach/ Nature Area

6:40 am

Michael walked into the beach and set a timer in his phone. He walked onto the sand in his track shoes, he began to stretch out a bit before putting in 40 minutes onto his timer. He made a final stretch and began his jog.


----------



## Hollow (Jul 17, 2016)

_Mimi
Golden Eagle’s Dorm – Early Morning
W/ Freya?(@Karma15 | She’s asleep though.)_

*A New Place To Call Home
The Early Bird Catches The Worm!*​Mimi opened her eyes and immediately a jaw breaking yawn popped from her lips as she sat up in bed. Checking her watch on the nightstand, she could see it was still a little past 6am. There was still another hour left before they had to officially get up so she got up as quietly as possible so as to not wake up her sleeping roommate. After making the bed, she tip toed to the bathroom to wash her face and brush her teeth and hair, leaving it down for the moment.

Her uniform was neatly laid down on top of her desk, ready to be worn, and she quickly took off her pajamas to put it on. Checking to see if Freya was still asleep, she allowed herself to twirl in place once, letting the skirt flutter around her. Grand Heroics High’s uniform had a very practical but stylish design, though they were only required to wear it for classes. Students were free to wear casual clothes during free time. After pulling her hair up into her usual ponytail, Mimi deemed herself ready.

Getting her folder and wallet from her shoulder bag, Mimi picked up her shoes and went for the door, trying to get outside as quietly as possible before putting them on and heading downstairs. She was the first one to wake up so duty to get breakfast fell on her.

“Good morning!” Mimi cheerfully greeted a couple of students who were already downstairs looking at the dormitory’s bulletin board, checking their schedule for the day. At a later time she would have to copy her own down to her agenda but, for now, learning what her first couple of classes were would suffice.

“Hey, Mimi right? You’re over there,” one of the students pointed up at one of the papers fixed to the board.

“Thanks! Investigation 101 with Mr. Castillo…hmm…oh,” she noticed as her eyes diverted to the paper next to it. “Freya has Crowd Control 101 with Mr. Ryan.”

“Your first class is with the Vice Principal,” the other student commented with a thoughtful look. “Just yesterday, he, like, successfully contained a couple of students who went berserk in the Gray Wolf dormitory. He’s pretty badass, isn’t he?”

“Like, he’s quite handsome too, isn’t he?” The other student agreed, giggling.

Despite herself, Mimi couldn’t help but laugh at the girl’s attitudes. “Don’t let Mr. Ryan catch you calling the head of another house handsome or you’ll probably get yourselves in detention,” she teased. “I’m off to grab breakfast from the café, can I bring you anything?”

“Nah, we’re good thanks!”

“Yeah, we’re hitting the cafeteria in a couple of minutes. Just waiting for Clara to come down.”

Waving goodbye, Mimi walked outside and took a deep breath as the morning sun greeted her. Even though it was still so early, it was already getting warm and the intense blue of the sky told her it was going to be a hot day. Knowing it was probably not open yet, she took her time walking towards the café so as to not have to wait for the owner too long. Once she arrived though, the surprising sight of the old lady that took care of it greeted her. It wasn’t yet 7am but she was already dusting the front of the store with a broom. “Good morning Mrs. Vince!”

“Good morning, child,” she greeted her back while adjusting her glasses. “Did you get those papers signed by your head of house yet?”

Regina Vince was the middle aged, quirkless owner of the small, but rather popular Rainbow Heart café inside the campus. Her husband had been a hero who died shortly after their marriage but, even after his death, she had never been able to stop loving him. She moved to the small apartment above the café while she was still in her thirties and had lived there since, treating the students as if they were her own children. After hearing about Mimi’s circumstances the day before, she had agreed to hire the blonde part time as long as she got Mr. Ryan’s permission and could keep her high grades. Getting old, she was already having some trouble dealing with the sheer amount of students that visited her café during the weekends, Mimi’s help would be a relief.

Going inside, Regina confirmed the teacher’s signature before officially accepting Mimi as her part timer and giving her a small lesson on how to deal with the various machines and work at the cashier. Even showing it to her when Mimi placed her breakfast order, a couple of frappé coffees and two bagels to go. Not the healthiest breakfast but it was a treat to carry them through their first day of classes with a smile. “How much will that be?”

“Oh, it’s on the house, dear. Take it as a commemoration of you starting your work here,” the woman waved the money away as if it didn’t matter at all. “Run along now!”

A bit embarrassed but kind of happy her first boss was someone like Mrs. Vince, Mimi closed her wallet and placed her items on a paper bag herself. “Thanks Mrs. Vince! Have a nice day!”

“And stay out of trouble!”

“Yes ma’am!” Mimi joyfully called before leaving the café and heading back to the dorm, rushing upstairs and quickly opening the door, though careful to be quiet in order not to wake up Freya in a rude way. Nothing worse than starting the first day of classes with the wrong mood after all. Leaving the rest of the stuff at the table, she took one of the cold frappés and gently resting it against the other girl’s cheek.

“Freya,” Mimi called gently. “I got breakfast!”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2016)

Morning Gray Wolves Dorm


“Nngh… Damn I slept like a freakin rock.” Charlie groaned as he rubbed the back of his head. “JESUS FUCK!” He screamed opening his eyes, he was face to face with that panda roomie of his. “How long have you been staring at me!?” Charlie questioned, but the Panda man said nothing. “Alright look, We need to have some boundaries here.” The panda man simply stared back at him blinking, and holding up a stick of bamboo. “No… I don’t want bamboo.” The young teen sighed and pushed his way past the massive wall of muscle that was the pandaman. “Jesus you are tall.” 


He looked the Pandaman over. “Are you sure you’re 15…?” The massive wall of muscle and panda simply nodded his head and offered another stick of bamboo. “No… Really… I don’t want bamboo...” Once more Charlie pushed past and headed towards the bathroom. “I’m going to take a shower.” He said, looking back at the panda. “Just.. don’t be weird while I’m gone.” 

Charlie entered the bathroom and washed his face off first, brushing his teeth and doing the daily bathroom routine before undressing, Though when he looked up he noticed the Pandman in the mirror, standing behind him with a Loofah. “NO! WHAT THE FUCK!? GET OUT!” Charlie screamed, tossing random rolls of toilet paper at the panda before closing and locking the bathroom door. “What the hell!?” He groaned.


After entering the shower, Charlie rubbed a wound on his chest, the scarring was still fresh. “Finally healed huh.” He said, running his fingers down the scar. “Oh right. That beach chick probably saw this.” He laughed. “Well not like I don’t have a bunch of them.” It was true, He did have a bunch of scars all over. Most of them had faded with the years, but some remained prominent.


– A Few Months Ago –


“I’m going straight.” Charlie stood in a small room, the windows and walls boarded and patchy. “I’ve known this for a while Charlie. You’ve been acting strangely.” The red haired man turned to face Charlie, an eyepatch over his right eye. “Look Demetrus… I’m thankful for everything you’ve done for me. But, I can’t keep being a thief. The cops are right, I’ll just wind up like my dad, A criminal with no future.” 

Demetrus nodded, “So then, What is your plan Charlie?” He asked, his voice smooth and seemingly filled with concern and honesty. “I’m going to be a Hero. I’ll get a brand deal, Merchandising… I’ll never have to worry about money again!” Demetrus nodded once more. “A tiger Charlie.” The words came from seemingly no where… What the hell was he talking about? “What?” Charlie responded. “A tiger. A tiger Can not change it’s stripes.” 

Demetrus stood slowly from his chair, “A fish can not grow wings. A Cat can not breathe underwater. A lion can not become a lapdog. An elephant can not ride a bicycle.” Charlie had a confused look on his face, “What… are you talking about?” 

“Fundamentals Charles.” “It’s Char-” THUD! Charlie was knocked into a sitting position, landing on the chair behind him. “You are a thief Charles. You are a criminal. Your record will never be expunged, you can never turn the clock back. You have committed crimes, you have hurt people, you have chosen to steal from others. You are a fish, trying to be a bird.” His words cut deep… But… “I have to do it… I don’t want to be like my old man! I want to live the good life! I WANT THAT LIFE YOU ALWAYS SAID I COULD HAVE! I’LL DO WHAT IT TAKES TO GET THAT LIFE!” 

The young teen screamed. “Even if you make an enemy of me Charles?” “Even If I make an enemy of everyone! There are only two things you can count on! Money and Luck! I’ll never change my view!” Charlie shouts back in response. “No Charles. Power. Power and Authority. Those are the two things that matter in this world.” Demetrus sighed, “You had so much potential. So much you could have been… Like a statue left half finished.” 

“I’m leaving Demetrus…” Charlie began to stand up, when a flash of light bursts through the room. “Nnngh...” Charlie coughs, his shirt sliced diagonally. “You were like my brother Charles.” Demetrus wraps his arms around Charlie and holds him close. “You were someone I thought would be by my side till the end. I’m sorry that… you wished to leave my side. But goodbye Charles.” The knife in Demetrus hand found it’s way into Charlie’s stomach.


“Kong...” The ape man entered at the call of his name. “Dispose of him.” Demetrus let go of Charlie, leaving him to fall to his knees. “I didn’t want it to be this way Charles… “ The last words he spoke as he walked out of the room. “You fucked up brat.” Kong grinned, cracking his massive ape like knuckles. “No...” Charlie pulled the dagger from his stomach and slashed at Kong, cutting across his face. “GAAH!! BASTARD!!” 

With that moment, he ran forward, hard as he could, leaping over the desk and breaking through the boarded up window. “YOU WON’T SURVIVE THE FALL CHARLIE!” Kong screams, wiping the blood from his cheeks as he rushed to the window. Beneath, Charlie was stumbling out of the alley. “Damn it… He got away.” 

--- 
"Heh... got my acceptance letter while in the hospital." Charlie chuckled, drying off and changing his clothes. "Alright panda man." He spoke as he left the bathroom, the pandaman sitting on his bed, eating bamboo. "Let's get to class."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kluang (Jul 17, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Now to return to his dorm and start making some breakfast!
> .As he returned to his dorm he noticed a familiar face.
> 
> "Hi Zozo!" He waved at the girl warrior.



Zozo notices Victor and waves back. Her routine is finish and now she jog/power walking next to him.

"Now where did you go, so early in the first day? You don't dress like you're exercising."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 17, 2016)

kluang said:


> Zozo notices Victor and waves back. Her routine is finish and now she jog/power walking next to him.
> 
> "Now where did you go, so early in the first day? You don't dress like you're exercising."



"I just had to head to the principal's office to talk about some stuff. No big deal." He said with smile. "But was is a big deal," He said as he pulled a bag from over his shoulders and unzipped it. "Is that some more of my stuff came in today! Including my harp!" He said pulling out the torso-sized string instrument. "I'm thinking of breaking it in after class today. I think i got a little rusty from not playing it."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2016)

Meliena wakes up at around 5:40 after her mother yelled at her for hanging up yesterday, after hearing about the fight from yesterday and seeing it on youtube she talked about considering having Mel pulled out. Meliena managed to talk her out of the idea somehow, but it was probably the most stressful part of her day. Other than that she felt fine,yesterday was a blast and sleep removed all of her fatigue.
Mel does the usual, brushing her teeth and womanly things. She checks another day off the calendar before she walks out in her usual signature blacksuit at around 6:10.
"My dorm-room mate still isn't here... Guess she went to class or something?"

She started slowly stretching while walking out of the dorm towards the beach from yesterday again, fresh air would do her good.
As she walks precooked bacon appears out of thin air, it's gone in about the same time too. She loves her meat.
Then a water bottle, that she drinks halfway before putting it back.
The time is about 6:39 since she took her time so much and let her food digest, truth was she was just waking up for the day until then.
How she avoided Michael on the way there who knows.


> 6:40 am
> 
> Michael walked into the beach and set a timer in his phone. He walked onto the sand in his track shoes, he began to stretch out a bit before putting in 40 minutes onto his timer. He made a final stretch and began his jog.


Suddenly a lady in a black suit walks next to him... The one from yesterday
"Oh it's you, the guy from yesterday at the pool right? Michel was it not? *yawns*"
She's keeping pace with Michael by walking noticeably.
"So you like getting fresh air in the mornings too?"
Obvious attempts at small talk to get a real conversation going *shouldn't have to be stated.*


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 17, 2016)

Freya Johanson
Dorm w/ Mimi
@Hollow 

Freya was awakened by the soft sound of Mimi's voice and what appeared to be breakfast. She sluggishly got out of bed and motioned toward the bathroom at the pace of a koala. 

"Thanks Mimi" She mumbled. "Leave it by the counter. I'll be out in a minute"

She looked at the grandfather clock posted near her nightstand. It was still almost an hour before the school day officially began so why was she still up? As she walked inside the bathroom and washed her face she glanced at the mirror, taking note of her exhausted expression. Freya was not accustomed to waking up so early, normally her morning routine consisted of waking up thirty minutes before school started, skipping breakfast and behind on her way. This was a new routine for her and deep down she knew that had it not been for Mimi getting up so early she would be asleep in bed. 

After washing her face she quickly and efficiently brushed her teeth and hair.  She then left the bathroom in search of her school uniform. Grand Heroics Uniform was no different from that of the several middle schools she had attended. Freya was not a fan of wearing skirts and looked at her uniform with displeasure. Nonchalantly, she stripped where she stood, in the middle of the room and began to chance.  She tied her hair back into a pony tail in preparation for her Crowd Control 101 lesson with Mr. Ryan, one she knew would involve combat. Her morning routine concluded with the slight adjustment of her school uniform. She tossed on her favorite orange jacket, an item she felt naked without.

"I guess it's time for breakfast" She had said to Mimi. "Wanna go to check of the cafe?"




Roman Durosier
Dorms w/ Donovan

The Night Before..

"We are going to need quite a bit of capital for this. Damn, I hope I don't broke myself over a CCA." Donovan had laughed.

"Oh well, its best we get sleeping before Mr Ryan rips into us for being awake after lights out. I saw a few files in his office that indicate there might be a practical activity tomorrow anyway, its likely best we get some rest."

He nodded in agreement at the boy's advice and made his preparations to sleep. While brushing his teeth in the bathroom he thought about Donovan's concerns about the club's finances. Why hadn't he considered that? An operation such as this would require not only basic lab equipment, which he was sure a school as well funded as this would supply, but state of the art technology that would be vital to their quirk related research.

Leaving the bathroom he began to think about his parents. World renown researches in their respective fields. Physics and Physiology, they were considered guru's in their field of study and were on the verge of making breakthroughs before their lives were tragically taken in an accident.

Yeah, accident... He thought to himself, knowing better. He knew they were killed and spent many years conflicted with the mysteries behind their deaths. What pained him was not only the fact that they were gone for his life for good, but that their vast potential died with them. They were going to change the world and he knew it. As he tucked himself into bed he told himself that he would do what they could not. Change the world.

Not before avenging them.... A minute voice had whispered into his subconscious.

"I'll have to present my idea to the school board. Get their funding" He muttered before falling to sleep.


​


----------



## Kei (Jul 17, 2016)

Doubt 
Richard Castillo
Two Truths and A Lie
Class Begins

Richard class was held in a lecture hall, a huge room dedicated for bigger classes. It could possibly sit 200 students, give or take, though the size of Richard's was way smaller. They could possibly hear an echo as they talk amongst themselves. The bright white room with the huge black chalkboard, was the only thing that stood out in the bright white class in the bright white room. However, Richard made himself stand out in the bright white room, his black dress wear complimented by a vibrant red tie and a book titled “The Art of War” also had black and red embroideries. He leaned against his bright white desk before looking up at the clock and closed his books.

“Times up….” Richard brushed his book against his shoulders, “My name is Richard Castillo, and I’ll be your professor today.”

“If you don’t know me, now you know.”

He looked amongst his class, “Let’s get down to the gist of things, I’m your professor, I can be your best friend or worst enemy, its depends on how we interact through this semester, Will it be at the end that I listen to your cries for mercy before I put in your final grade, or you can be destined to repeat this class again.”

Richard eyes narrowed, “And the completely fun thing about this class is, it’s group work~"

“That means, that starting today, you aren’t only in it for yourselves, but in it for those around you as well.” Richard chuckled to himself, the most hated thing in the world is group work, but he made it purposely hell, “Oh not only your group, but your dorm too~ Though that will factor into your participation grade.”

“So let’s just say someone from the grey wolves wants to act a little rowdy, or gods willing, if someone from the red lions or the golden eagles wants to give me a reason.” Richard leaned against the board, “Please be reminded that your attitude reflects on those you live with, so give me a hard time.”

“And I will give your dorm a VERY hard time~”

“If let’s say Miss Mimosa wants to curse me out, that would of course means a zero in her overall participation grade for this class and maybe another one, but that also means….”

“Those present that are from the same dorm as the Miss, will also be affected, a zero for her is minus a fourth from your participation. So if you miraculously make a 100 today, but Mimosa gives me trouble and she gets a zero…. It means your grade becomes a 75.”

Richard watched as some of the student’s faces drop from his little run down of how grading works. Not only did they have to look out for their group but those from the dorms as well. It was a true and utter shame, but Richard wasn’t looking forward to be the cool teacher. He wanted to graduate heroes, and if it means weeding out those that couldn’t work with others or their group. Then they didn’t deserve to be heroes….

“So for now, I bet you are wondering about how class is going to work today, and it’s going to be really simple.” Richard began to point to the corners of the room, “We’ll spilt up into a group of three, we have enough students here, so it will be possible.  And I will preferably like it if you team up with someone you don’t know~”

“You know, because on the field you don’t know who you’ll be teaming up with.”

“After that, we’ll get started on two truths and a lie, but with a spin.” Richard pointed to himself, “I’ll be the only one that be telling a two truths and a lie, throughout this exercise I’ll be going around relaying messages between the three groups about each other.”

“For example, if group A says that they will vote for Group B, I will tell Group B that Group A has come up with a vote, and they know which group they are voting for, but they are voting for C~”

Richard chuckled though a bit, “But what are you voting for you ask?”

“Well you are putting your vote up for a grade~”

“3 Group, 3 votes….If two teams vote against one, two teams get 100 for their grade today, the other one starts off with a 0, however, if two teams vote to ally with each other, and one team betray, two teams get a 0 and the one that voted betray get 200 points, one that carries over today and the other for extra credit.”

“Though if you all vote for betray, then all of you get 0s~”

“Fun isn't it? Now get into groups, you can’t communicate between the other group, the voter must send their vote through me and I will be the one who passes the note.”

“If I feel like a group is cheating……Then 0s for that group and no chance for extra credit for the whole semester~”​


----------



## kluang (Jul 17, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "I just had to head to the principal's office to talk about some stuff. No big deal." He said with smile. "But was is a big deal," He said as he pulled a bag from over his shoulders and unzipped it. "Is that some more of my stuff came in today! Including my harp!" He said pulling out the torso-sized string instrument. "I'm thinking of breaking it in after class today. I think i got a little rusty from not playing it."



"Ah. An artist. Maybe I'll bring my roommate. She needs...Well something to cheer her up. Well I need to go back snd clean myself. Its our big day." Zozo said. She sprints away to her room and quite surprise to see Adele is dress up and ready.

After cleaning and changing they went down and look at the dorm bulletin.

"The principal?"
"History?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 17, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Meliena wakes up at around 5:40 after her mother yelled at her for hanging up yesterday, after hearing about the fight from yesterday and seeing it on youtube she talked about considering having Mel pulled out. Meliena managed to talk her out of the idea somehow, but it was probably the most stressful part of her day. Other than that she felt fine,yesterday was a blast and sleep removed all of her fatigue.
> Mel does the usual, brushing her teeth and womanly things. She checks another day off the calendar before she walks out in her usual signature blacksuit at around 6:10.
> "My dorm-room mate still isn't here... Guess she went to class or something?"
> 
> ...



As Michael ran down the bumped into Meliena on his jog. "Oh, hey there, er, Meliena?" He kept his pace while looking forwards for a moment. "Oh, yeah, I normally go outside for exercise in the morning back home. 'Course over there, I usually went with my Dad."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 17, 2016)

*The First Class of the God's Eye*

"Welcome. This is history 101. As part of an accord, you are all being treated to the privilege of quirk independence. Part of this privilege means being appointed to meet a designated teacher and punished accordingly."​
She spoke dryly and with authority, her austere aura demanded the attention of everyone in the room. Luckily it was the beginning of class so no one would dare endeavor to do anything that could be construed as line stepping.

"However the point of this privilege is to help you learn more about yourself and your quirks. Quirks are not merely an extension of a person’s muscles, they are apart of our essence, our very core."​
She began to walk the room stopping at a young man with ruby eyes, who was the cause of concern for quite a few of her staff members.

"As you see, Mr.Marquisse heralds powers of unknown origin. Perhaps it could be categorized as mind control, but also it is derived from something much more primal." ​
Moving away from Jet the God’s Eye walked over toward a boy with hair that carried a wild sky connotation and goggles atop.

"Mr.Stiles’ power, is cause and effect, much to his knowledge such activation is presumed to come from the force brought by movement. Such increases the presumed base of his human apex. But with a quirk, you extend beyond the believed limits."
​Her gait was effortless and graceful, almost as if she were gliding as her cloak obscured the basic movements of her legs. Taking her place back at the center-top of the room she continued with her explanation.

“These quirks are unique in their own right and are just a few in an expanse bigger than you can imagine. Every quirk overwrites what is possible in this world and rewrites a standard we once thought impossible. *This class* is designed to help you better understand how that has affected the trajectory of the world in abstract as well as granular ways.”

"Before I continue with the first event you will be studying, are there any questions?"
​@Hero @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @InfIchi @Karma15 @Chronos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> As Michael ran down the bumped into Meliena on his jog. "Oh, hey there, er, Meliena?" He kept his pace while looking forwards for a moment. "Oh, yeah, I normally go outside for exercise in the morning back home. 'Course over there, I usually went with my Dad."


"You too? I did the same with my dad as well... Until he started to fall behind one day, then it was my mom haha!" It's safe to say who has the jeans in the family
"So what do you think the first day of class will be like terrifying? Easy? Exciting? Wonder what kind of hero exercises they'll have us do!"
Suddenly she's a bit ahead of Michael as if challenging him.
Seems that's the sort of person she is.
"Come on!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2016)

Kei said:


> Doubt
> Richard Castillo
> Two Truths and A Lie
> Class Begins
> ...



"Wellp that was a fun explanation there chief." Charlie hopped out of his seat and stretched. "Alright, Let's play your little game. Not like I see cheating being a thing really." He smirked as he looked around the room. "Alright, Alright, I know, You all want to partner up with me. But that's not going to happen, I need two people, Just two of you. I'm heading to the upper right corner. If you want to team up with me... I have a plan on how to win this." Charlie leaped up and headed over to the corner, sitting down and folding his arms, giving a sly grin to the Vice Principle. 

"I can guarantee." Charlie said aloud, "With my plan. We will pass."


----------



## kluang (Jul 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *The First Class of the God's Eye*
> 
> "Welcome. This is history 101. As part of an accord, you are all being treated to the privilege of quirk independence. Part of this privilege means being appointed to meet a designated teacher and punished accordingly."​
> She spoke dryly and with authority, her austere aura demanded the attention of everyone in the room. Luckily it was the beginning of class so no one would dare endeavor to do anything that could be construed as line stepping.
> ...



Zozo's eyes follows the principal as she explain the quirk of her fellow students. She looks at Adele whom seem disinterested by all this. Well can't blame her. History has never been Zozo's strong subject. She's more of an athlete.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 17, 2016)

*Break Open! Our New Academia!*​@Hero
Isaac awoke to an odd smell in the morning. It was oddly...delicious....
"Oi! Wake up, Isaac!" Victor called to his friend. "Breakfast is served! Better eat it quick though, I hear classes are starting soon!" Getting up, Isaac noticed that the room had gotten slightly more filled since he slept. There was a couple more misalainious items, a fold-able table with some chairs, a microwave and miniature grill from the looks of it and on the table...a steak?! A grilled steak? What kind of breakfast is this?!

"I made some grilled flank steak with radish and corn salad! I also had some refrigerated sopapillas from the stuff they had in the office for me, I think you might like them! I wanted to make some zeppole or plum clafourti, but I didn't think I had the time. I'll make some later though! Hope you don't mind me hogging the mini-fridge!" He laughed.


----------



## Hollow (Jul 17, 2016)

_Mimi
Investigation Class
W/ Mr. Castillo (@Kei), Charlie (@InfIchi), Dimitri (@Kenju), Elendel (@Atlantic), Marie (@Fedster), Maxwell (@luffy no haki), Rae (@BringerOfChaos), Roman (@Karma15), Yeshua (@Cjones)_

*Classroom Chaos
Investigation 101*​Mimi looked up at Mr. Castillo with a look that was a mix between horror and awe. The exercise was both enticing and exciting but it was also challenging in a way that made her stomach clench nervously. It was way too easy to fail…or worse, get a lousy result. As soon as the Vice Principal stopped speaking, she put away the notebook she had taken out to take notes. There would be no need for it in this class. Looking around, she could spot two other members from her house, Golden Eagle, who were sporting the same emblem as her on their uniform. One of them was the boy she had spoken to the day before. Everyone else, her other housemate as well, was unknown…except for Dimitri who Mimi didn’t know personally but…well, there couldn’t possibly exist a student in their school who didn’t know his name by now.

Under these circumstances, Mimi couldn’t help but feel a little intimidated. After all, she didn’t know who these people were, how they were likely to react and which options they’d choose during the exercise. Carefully, she observed each of her classmates, trying to determine what kind of people they were like by the way they sat, the way they wore their uniform and how they were reacting to the information their teacher had just given them.

On a real life situation, it was impossible to keep track on every single hero or villain. At one point, no matter how hard you try to keep yourself informed, you’ll reach a point where you’re facing or partnering up with someone you’ve never even heard of. Mentally slapping herself, she got up and approached one of the students that had caught her interest.

Previously Mimi had chosen a seat on the second row of desks in the vast classroom they were currently using, somewhere she could hear the teacher clearly but not be immediately on the front. Grabbing her stuff, she made her way across the room and extended a hand towards the student wearing Red Lion colors, with an exotic combination of dark skin and snow white hair. He seemed like a mature and peaceful person. If her assessment was correct, they’d get along just fine.

“Hello, I’m Mimosa Merryweather,” she introduced herself, her hand stretched forward for him to take. “You can call me Mimi. Would you like to team up?”


----------



## Chronos (Jul 17, 2016)

Jet & Jacob
(@SoulTaker)



History Class With the Eye of God
​Perhaps it was due to their late arrival on the arrival ceremony, perhaps it was merely lack of anticipation or even they underestimated their situation. Yesterday had built up to something extremely heavy, something that would eradicate their chance to be on board this school. Jet almost got expelled from utilizing his quirk on another student and even beyond that he avidly desired to place him on his knee by utilizing the violent section of his quirk. Jacob on the other hand almost willingly walked out of the premises and returned back to Abondale. After such they were met with mercy, truly Jacob held respect fro Thomas Ryan, Jet on the other hands held no opinion whatsoever, no to Thomas Ryan and neither to the Principal who merely seconds ago had utilized him as an example. Though he recognized the incredibility in her presence, of course, she needed to hold a sense of massive presence, it's not at all as if she was unknown, no she held history. Something that trek in the back of Jet mind as she poised herself in the center, Jacob on the other hand payed close attention to everything, his mind still in awe from both the circumstances that had presented itself and the situation he had now to encounter. He did not, once thought idly of any of the pro's who now taught a class in hope to built the future, not at all. But to be placed under the guidance of the principal herself was indeed a privilege. However, the sourness had settle since the two boys found that they were in fact the other's roommates, perhaps the cold silence that the night aired was in fact a tension the two required to ignore merely to not cause another incident that would once again send them on a trip to the office. They knew well enough that regardless of  any bad blood, they needed to get along. Their curious interest of the other grew larger and in fact Jet would have this arrangement any other way. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer... Perhaps that mindset settled on him, the interest he held for Jacob presence was, in fact, bothersome to him. And so he would derive part of his time to pick up on traits, maneuvers, features... anything. He would have to develop a friendship with Jacob. 

Similarly, Jacob thought that he should keep a closer eye on Jet. The abnormality that was to have no one who held a similar quirk than you, but a complete carbon copy was outstanding to him, and far too suspicious to no reign his realm of curiosity. Perhaps he knew that this was inevitable, or even that even this was preordained... It didn't matter. As the teacher finally concluded, or perhaps suggested that they hand over any doubt or question they may have. One that Jet immediately complied to. "I do, Principal." As expected from the child, the slyness which decorated his lip into a smile protruded so effortlessly upon his features, hand raised towering above the small group of individuals as they all momentarily derived their attention to the raven haired, crimson eyed boy as he continue to speak. 

"If I may be so bold, before you continue with anything pertaining the class, I would like to know more about you. I think it'll be wonderful if us, as student and future heroes would get some insight on your past. And perhaps even why you decided to become principal." Jacob noted that his demeanor was unlike yesterday, it was ferocious and unresponsive, uncaring of authority. But he knew better, those words held no respect, held no proper merit behind them, no truth. The emotions that flowed through them was of indifferent obedience. He got in trouble, and he knew that if such were to repeat itself, it would cause him trouble. Wise men knew how to pick their battles, but that blithe never escaped those lips. Those eyes that preyed like those of vipers on a veil of innocence. But also, he agreed. Jacob remained silent as the question was delivered towards the principal. Curious of what she had experience, of her past, or what she was capable and why she was chosen to become this school's principal.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 17, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You too? I did the same with my dad as well... Until he started to fall behind one day, then it was my mom haha!" It's safe to say who has the jeans in the family
> "So what do you think the first day of class will be like terrifying? Easy? Exciting? Wonder what kind of hero exercises they'll have us do!"
> Suddenly she's a bit ahead of Michael as if challenging him.
> Seems that's the sort of person she is.
> "Come on!"



" Huh. Your parents too?" Michael saw the challenge that Meliena was issuing him, and answered by speeding up to catch up with her. "Well, as for classes, hopefully it'll be something interesting. Maybe a physical test or a puzzle that we need our Quirks to solve." He kicked up the pace a bit, speeding up a bit more to slip in the lead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> " Huh. Your parents too?" Michael saw the challenge that Meliena was issuing him, and answered by speeding up to catch up with her. "Well, as for classes, hopefully it'll be something interesting. Maybe a physical test or a puzzle that we need our Quirks to solve." He kicked up the pace a bit, speeding up a bit more to slip in the lead.


There is giggling heard from her, she's suddenly ahead of him again by a slight bit by walking backwards.
"Yeah, my family loves sports we're all about it, I've played nearly every sport there is and even a few beyond. I usually win."
Meliena winks at him.
"That sounds too easy doesn't it? Too fill in the blanks, I doubt they would do anything like that."
She has moved frontways again, but is keeping her lead.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 17, 2016)

Roman

Investigation 101
w/ Mimi & Yeshua
@Cjones @Hollow 

Richard Castillo was a sadist of a teacher who took pleasure in exercising the disciplinary powers that were at his grasp. Roman picked up on the subtle nuances in his speech, how he expression excitement at the possibility of a student challenging his authority, and how his eyes shined when he saw the fear emitting from the other students. Roman wouldn't admit it but he was impressed. From what little he saw of the Vice Principal he respected the older man's discipline. It reminded him of his foster dad, the man who raised him after the death of his parents and took him in when he fled France. 

As the Vice Principal concluded his explanation of the activity at hand Roman's mind had already gone into work mode. He scanned the classroom, looking for whomever he deemed interesting enough to group with. He noticed a blonde hared girl already motioning toward the dark skinned exotic looking male. She approached him with a handshake and a bright smile. Roman immediately began assessing a mental file on the girl. 

Honest, kind but has a tough interior. Most likely hardened by a difficult family situation. Eagerness to take on a task. Means she's a hard worker. More importantly she's transparent

"I can work with that" The Frenchman went into action. He had his eyes set on a group.

"Sorry to interrupt this budding partnership. " He approached them with a relaxed and inviting smile. He'd been working on that one. Practice makes perfect.

"Is it cool if I join you two? We'd make a good team" He suggested.
​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 18, 2016)

*Warrior School: First Class*

*The Game Zone (@Cjones, @Karma15, @Hero, @Unlosing Ranger, @Kei, @Wizzrobevox, @P-X 12, @Island)*​As the last of the students entered the 'practical centre', Professor Ryan pushed himself off a wall, raising an arm to quieten the excited freshmen.

"Alright, ladies, gentlemen, you all have no doubt been looking forward to this. Welcome to your first practical class. Now, don't expect every single lesson to be similar to this one, most of your classes will be more study-oriented."

He gestured at the sky above them- or more accurately, the green, translucent ceiling that blocked it out. The ceiling belonged to a part of large box encompassing the area of several football fields and the height of a skyscraper, which had been separated into several sections. "This is my quirk, the Game Zone. I can program it in several ways simulate various combat and crisis situations. For example, I can do this." He flicked his fingers, and immediately 11 strips the students immediately recognised as video game health bars appeared on the ceiling, each with one of their names written above it.

"Under this particular setting, you will not take injury as long as you stand within my Game Zone. Instead, any damage you take will get transferred to your health bar until it empties. But because we want to make this as realistic as possible, I will usually turn it off." With another flick of his fingers, the health bars disappeared. 

"I respect you lot enough to expect that I believe you will have the_ sense_ and _control _not to turn your classmates into mincemeat." He shot Zia a dark look briefly as he finished his sentence, before looking up to observe the class as a whole. "In the case of injury, Dr Weathers will be on site take care of you lot. He has the skill and ability to treat any injury, but don't use that as an excuse to get too rowdy."

"Okay, onto the exercise! Today we will be dealing with terrorism. If you have any sense you should know terrorism to be among the main threats heroes have to face. Back in my day as a UN hero I dealt with alot of those. They will typically fall under 1 of 3 _modus operandi. _Some launch a direct assault, open fire with whatever guns or quirks they have, kill lots of people, get out. Others take a more surreptitious approach, hiding a timed explosive or toxin within a crowded area, usually within a car or just hidden in a bag. The third is similar to the second- only instead of hiding the explosive or chemical weapon within an object, they hide it on their person The approach you will take to each type will be different of course- today we will be dealing the second of these."

He gestured at the Game Zone wall behind him. A few pictures depicting structures in various states of destruction and the injured and dead lying scattered on the ground materialised on the surface."If you have been reading up on the news- and you really should damn be if you intend to become a passable hero- you will be quite aware this is increasingly becoming the most common tactic of terrorists. It can be carried out by virtually anyone, is difficult to respond to on time, and can cause high casualty numbers. Just 2 months ago- again, I expect you lot to already know about this- the Singaporean Foreign Embassy was infiltrated and destroyed by a number of cheaply-made explosives. You could have literally made that stuff at home. No quirks, no super technology, just a few smart men who understood the buildings' security and how to bypass it. At the end of it, 150 people were killed. More or less every government in the world takes this form of terrorism extremely seriously. I'm sure you all have done some drills in junior high."

He bent down and picked up a black briefcase. "This is a bomb. Well, not really, but for the purposes of this exercise you will treat it as one. You will be divided into groups for this exercise, some of you will be villains- yes, I know most of you are looking forward to playing this part- and some of you will be heroes. In this simulation, you are in a crowded public area. Those of you who will play villains will have decided this is a good place to kill some people. And the heroes will have been tipped off about terrorists attempting to bomb the place, and will attempt to stop them with some police assistance."

"You will all be given a map to navigate around the area and locate or place the explosives. Your job as villains will be to secure the bomb appropriately, prevent the heroes from reaching it or apprehending you, and maximise the number of people you can kill. Your job as heroes will typically to catch the bad guys, find the bomb, evacuate the public appropriately, and disarm it. Now, I doubt many of you know how to disarm a bomb, so you will just have to fulfill the first 3 objectives. Because under normal circumstances, the police and security will be assisting your efforts, you will receive surveillance feedback on your foes' whereabouts."

Next, he raised some cards. Some of them were red, some were green. "The Game Zone has been divided into 3...well, 3 zones. You will be divided into pairs. If you receive a red card, you are a villain. If you receive a green card, you are a hero. On the card, there should be a number written which will tell you which of the three zones you will be fighting in. Your partner should have a corresponding number. If you are wondering, your partner has been chosen for you."

"You will be graded after this exercise, of course. I would tell you the critera...but then, if you truly have the fortitude of a hero, you should be able to figure them out on your own." The Game Master smirked. "Alright, that's quite enough from me, I'm sure you lot are tired of my talking anyways. Ms Maye will pass you your cards in a minute. When you all have found your partners, I will fire off the starting gun." He flipped his handgun as he did so. "Welcome into the world of heroes and villains- hope you enjoy your stay."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 18, 2016)

*Yeshua*

*Investigation 101*


At this moment I sat in my first class, Investigation 101, led by the Vice Principal Mr. Richard Castillo.

“The vice principal is somewhat of an eccentric man.” I thought to myself. “He reminds me of Senji.” Stylish hair, flamboyant clothing, and perhaps somewhat uncaring. It was a very apt comparison to say the less, but that’s another story.

Clearly a man who wasted no time at all, he gave a rundown of exactly how this class worked, what was expected and our very first assignment. A classic team builder I was often subjected to by others around me, more particularly by Senji, who often would test me in such a roundabout way under the guise that he was “testing my ability to read others”. I have never understood that, and I never know if I ever past those questions he would give to me.

Regardless, our instructions were to break off into three groups. Unfortunately, we weren’t able to team up with people we already knew, which was everyone in the class for me except for Maxwell, my roommate, yet I really didn’t know him either. So I took this as a moment, maybe a lesson, that the Vice Principal was clearly during this to help us break the ice. Getting ready to step up from my chair, my eyes scoured over to an approaching girl, who looked very focused. Determined and studious.

“Hello, I’m Mimosa Merryweather,” she introduced herself, her hand stretched forward for me to take. “You can call me Mimi. Would you like to team up?”

“You’re pretty quick. Eyes set on me from the start?” I mused aloud. It was a pretty quick and frank intro. I grasp her hand, locking them together in a firm yet tender handshake. “A pleasure. My name is Yeshua and I accept your offer.” Nodding in acknowledgment of one another, I offered her to sit, but not before another approached.

This time a male, hair of similar color, more relaxed than Mimi appeared, so far he looked to be a nice guy. I had no bad vibes.

“I have no complaints if Mimi doesn’t.”
​@Hollow 
@Karma15


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 18, 2016)

@Kei 
*Break Open! Our New Academia!*​Victor pouted as he got his card. Red. Red seemed like such a boring colour all of a sudden. But at least he was getting to do something interesting right off the bat. Might as well play the card he was dealt, in both senses! He quickly looked around for who we was suppose to partnered up with from all the red card holders and quickly found them. They had White hair too! How interesting! He simply had to get to know them, they'd be working together after all! 

"You're a number 1 as well, huh?" He said as he grabbed their free and shook it happily. "Nice to meet you! I'm Victor Rickter!" He let go as he placed his hand on his hip. "You have a really cool hair colour there, very unusual! So what's your name?"


----------



## Tenma (Jul 18, 2016)

*The Man of Coal

Dorms and Game Zone (@Karma15)
*​The doorbell rung once, then twice, then three times, finally awakening Donovan from his slumber. "The hell...", he muttered as pushed himself off the bed and staggered to the door, rubbing his eyes to clear his vision. He flung it open carelessly, inciting a squeal from someone outside.

They were 2 girls and a guy, looking like 3rd or 4th years, with big, fake smiles atop their faces. One of the girls held a flowerpot with a single tulip growing from it. Groaning unabashedly, Donovan could already guess what they were here for.

"We are the Gardening Beauty Agency! As much as heroes save the world, they must also save nature. This is why we invite all students to help us on our green adventure!" She spoke excitedly. "Did you know that 200 species of plants are destroyed every year by deforestation? We impeach you to be a hero at heart, to culture new lives and-"

"Sorry, don't give a shit." Donovan muttered, almost snapped. "Gardening doesn't even count as nature anyway..." he continued as he slammed the door ib their face. The silence at the other end told him he wasn't the first student to have reacted in such a manner.

Well, he could be grateful to the Gardening Beauty Agency for waking him up earlier at least. He headed to the bathroom to wash his face and brush his teeth. Once finished, he unplugged his handphone from the charger and prepared to head to the mess for breakfast.

Then he saw the new message. From Grand Heroics High, apparently. He clicked it and read as he changed into a new day's attire.

_TO DONOVAN WONG ZHI RUI

Congratulations! You have been assigned the star rating of 2 STARS- COAL WORLD (Very Good). We wish you the best in becoming a hero.

If not Donovan Wong Zhi Rui or if you have any grievances, please respond to this number or call any  of the numbers below at your earliest convenience.

The Grand Heroics High
_​He fell silent for a moment. Coal World. 2 stars. Very good. Huh. He felt helpless to control the boiling anger and frustration within him. As much as the school would like him to assume otherwise, he knew that 2 stars out of 4 hardly qualified him as 'very good'.

He pushed open the door dejectedly. How had he screwed up? He didn't remember making any sort of bad impression on the first day, his entry grades were absolutely stellar and better than most of his compatriots for certain- how many students could actually claim to have scored straight A's? He had passes several quirk aptitude tests and his parents had included the documentation when they signed him up? So why-

Was it the meeting with Prof. Ryan yesterday? Was it some bloody secret test if character that he'd managed to fail? Was that shitty UN dog somehow dissatisfied with the way he handled Jet yet chose to stay silent? Or was it Gwendolyn Khristie, the principal? He knew she was among the most powerful psychics alive- had she somehow read something she disliked? Oh, he knew he had alot of unsavory memories...but the gall of her to dig into his secrets and use it against him...

_That bitch! Fuck her and that UN dog...
_
He knew that he'd be heading to that government dog's class soon enough, so he had to calm down before then. But he couldn't help but remain furious. That anger soon began to turn to sadness, self-loathing. He had up till this poont held his school performance as his only justification for existence, that his continued excellence and perceived 'model student' persona was the only thing he had actually accomplished in his life. And now even that was taken from.

He found a seat in the mess hall, grabbed a bowl of cereal from a vendor, and sat down silently, chewing down the food slowly as he gazed off into the distance. Oh, he was sure Thomas Ryan had made some great 3 star student, what with his teacher nudes and smoking and fights. And that Khristie bitch- was she even human? Or was she some emotionless mind-reading AI with her ridiculous visor. _Yeah, sure, hide your damn eyes so noone can see you for the bitch you really are.
_
He overheard some students discussing their star ratings on the table behind him. He heard some 2.5s, some 3s. He really _was _shit, huh? Still, he had to calm down for his own sake before his first practical class. The ones who would gain from him being angry and unbalanced during the class were...virtually everyone but himself. He did not intend to make a poor second impression. He washed down his coffee, still scaldingly hot and bitter to the throat, and began to think rationally.

This was a shit way to start academically to be sure, but academics was always his forte. He'd prove those smug pricks wrong within the semester. He had no reason to worry about how he would ultimately be rated at the end of things- schooling was never an issue given his study attitude. Yeah, he'd prove those smug pricks wrong to be sure...

He rose abruptly and headed off to the Practical Center. _Don't think about the star rating, it won't apply to you in a term._ He was going to prove his skill and intelligence to Professor Ryan, the fruits of the past 10 years of self-training. Donovan broadened his steps to increase his self-confidence.

He soon entered the practical centre, which seemed entirely artificial. Green walls and green sky. He was among the last to enter, and when he did, Professor Ryan began to talk.

And talk the fucker did, droning on and on about shit a 10 year old could understand for fucking forever. For a hero celebrity,he really was the preachiest guy of all time. Maybe his 'UN Hero' tenure consisted of him preaching and making lengthy speeches to committees. Yeah, that sounded about right.

"Alright, that's quite enough from me, I'm sure you lot are tired from my talking anyways." _You got that right, asshole. _"Ms Maye will pass you your cards in a minute." _Too lazy to pass the cards yourself? Chivalry is really dead, you lazy prick._

He headed up to Ms Maye. She was quite pretty and wore somewhat revealing attire (_that's the third female you have considered purely from physical appearance, asshole_) and unlike damn near every other teacher in this damn school, had a friendly and inviting smile on her face. She passed him his card.

Green. So he was to be a hero. His card directed him to someone had not met before. Freya Johanson. He remembered seeing that name on the Golden Eagle's notice board. He vaguely remebered Roman referring to her as well. If she knew Roman, that was a start to interacting with her. He wondered if she was Roman's girlfriend. Well, he was one hell of a nerd if she was.

He met her, or someone he assumed was her, on the way to the simulation area waiting at the door. She was short-haired and tomboyish, with a large bust. He waved to her. "Hey! You are Freya, right?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hollow (Jul 18, 2016)

_Mimi
Investigation Class
W/ Mr. Castillo (@Kei), Roman (@Karma15), Yeshua (@Cjones)_

*Classroom Chaos
Investigation 101*​If nothing else, the way Yeshua shook her hand told Mimi she hadn’t created a wrong idea about him. She smiled and her shoulders relaxed considerably as the girl rested her shoulder bag on the desk, though the approaching of another classmate kept her from sitting down immediately. “I don’t mind at all,” she assured both boys, offering to shake their new partner’s hand as well. “We’re in the same house…Roman, I believe was your name?”

Introductions over with, she allowed herself to sit back and look around to see how their remaining classmates were fairing. They appeared to be the first group to have formed, although one of their classmates, a boisterous one, had left an open offer for any and all to join him at the upper right corner. Her own group was already in one of the spots Mr. Castillo had required them to occupy so they simply needed to wait for the remaining groups to assemble.

Glancing back at their teacher, currently also patiently waiting for everyone to to find a group, Mimi took the opportunity to observe him for a while, though she quickly reached the brutally frank conclusion that she was a hundred years too young to be able to spot any lies on the information he would be feeding them later. "Well," she whispered towards Yeshua and Roman as she opened her notebook and quickly jotted down the information on the class's exercise. "I would like to say something along the lines of let's do our best, regardless of the result we get, but I really don't fancy getting a 0 on my first class here."

Tapping the notebook with her pen, she mentally prepared herself for the challenge ahead. Some people might just see it as one class among many, one result in a long semester...those kinds of people were either geniuses who had every single result delivered to them in a silver platter by Fate herself or the ones who were never serious about anything and were content with mediocre results. Mimi was neither of those. For those who had to get by on hard work alone to get to the top, every step along the way was as important as the others.

In a place like this, surrounded by amazing people, each outshining the other like the rarest gems with their incredible quirks, it was too easy for her to become fodder. There was no way she could relax. She wouldn't allow herself to lie back and believe everything would work out as long as she kept giving her 100% as she had throughout her life.

Mimi would break past all her limits and give 200%!

"We're aiming for the top."


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 18, 2016)

Roman
Investigation 101 w/ Yeshua & Mimi
@Cjones @Hollow 

Roman shook Mimi's hand, making sure to convey enthusiasm while he did so. He moved a nearby seat closer to Yeshua and Mimi, forming a triangle of desks. 

"Alright Yeshua, Mimi, let's get down to business" He nodded with gutsy ambition at Mimi's declaration of achieving victory. "That's the spirit!"

With the introductions concluding he once again allowed his mind to shift into work zone. His photographic and auditory memory kicked in as he deciphered the Vice Principal's words. He tried to recall any changes in his countenance, any alterations in the baritone of his voice. Roman knew from his own experience that everyone, even the most trained poker players had their share of biases, discrete and unconscious changes or slight ticks in expression that went off whenever telling a lie. Albeit he was still an amateur at uncovering these shifts in demeanor he could still use instinct and judgement to pick out any lies in Mr. Castillo's explanation.

“3 Group, 3 votes….If two teams vote against one, two teams get 100 for their grade today, the other one starts off with a 0, however, if two teams vote to ally with each other, and one team betray, two teams get a 0 and the one that voted betray get 200 points, one that carries over today and the other for extra credit.” He recalled the instructions clearly.

Betrayal. Something about that part of the activity struck him as odd. He felt that the rule was a trick, a lure to bait the others into betraying regardless of whether or not they were allied with another grup. He thought it through: Would a school on Heroics advocate disloyalty? No, that may not be it. The course is on investigating. Using observation, judgement and information to come to a conclusion. Roman knew that his group needed a strategy. He was yet to uncover the real purpose out of the task, but he knew he would.

"Guys I have a theory. He wants us to betray each other. Regardless of whether or not we are the only ones to do so. I could be wrong, but right now I'd rule out betrayal as an option" He suggested to the other two after having gathered his thoughts.​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 18, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is giggling heard from her, she's suddenly ahead of him again by a slight bit by walking backwards.
> "Yeah, my family loves sports we're all about it, I've played nearly every sport there is and even a few beyond. I usually win."
> Meliena winks at him.
> "That sounds too easy doesn't it? Too fill in the blanks, I doubt they would do anything like that."
> She has moved frontways again, but is keeping her lead.



Michael saw the rather brisk pace at which Meliena was passing him and realized that he would have to start putting more into it if he wanted to keep up. "Sports, eh? That explains the speed. I mostly studied natural arts. My mom's side of the family taught me until I got into middle school, and then my Dad took over."

He went faster to edge into the lead and kept increasing for a short time. "You think? I'm not entirely sure how complex they can make it. Although, if it's anything like the things my Dad went through . . . " He shivered a bit. "I'd have to say there might be some bad times ahead." He trailed off at the end; he hadn't planned on letting slip that his father went to the school.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After Michael and Melinda's run, the boy changed clothes and walked into the classroom. He noticed a distinct lack of Blake in his immediate vicinity.



Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: First Class*
> 
> *The Game Zone (@Cjones, @Karma15, @Hero, @Unlosing Ranger, @Kei, @Wizzrobevox, @P-X 12, @Island)*​As the last of the students entered the 'practical centre', Professor Ryan pushed himself off a wall, raising an arm to quieten the excited freshmen.
> 
> ...





Tenma said:


> "Okay, onto the exercise! Today we will be dealing with terrorism. If you have any sense you should know terrorism to be among the main threats heroes have to face. Back in my day as a UN hero I dealt with alot of those. They will typically fall under 1 of 3 _modus operandi. _Some launch a direct assault, open fire with whatever guns or quirks they have, kill lots of people, get out. Others take a more surreptitious approach, hiding a timed explosive or toxin within a crowded area, usually within a car or just hidden in a bag. The third is similar to the second- only instead of hiding the explosive or chemical weapon within an object, they hide it on their person The approach you will take to each type will be different of course- today we will be dealing the second of these."
> 
> He gestured at the Game Zone wall behind him. A few pictures depicting structures in various states of destruction and the injured and dead lying scattered on the ground materialised on the surface. "If you have been reading up on the news- and you really should damn be if you intend to become a passable hero- you will be quite aware this is increasingly becoming the most common tactic of terrorists. It can be carried out by virtually anyone, is difficult to respond to on time, and can cause high casualty numbers. Just 2 months ago- again, I expect you lot to already know about this- the Singaporean Foreign Embassy was infiltrated and destroyed by a number of cheaply-made explosives. You could have literally made that stuff at home. No quirks, no super technology, just a few smart men who understood the buildings' security and how to bypass it. At the end of it, 150 people were killed. More or less every government in the world takes this form of terrorism extremely seriously. I'm sure you all have done some drills in junior high."
> 
> ...



Michael looked at the card he was given and grimmaced when he was given a red card. "Ugh. It's a Villain card." He hated villains and had a feeling he would despise pretending to be one. "Well, there's nothing changing things at this point. Might as well give it a shot." He saw the other students walking around to find their teammates and sighed. "Here goes nothing." 

Michael looked around the room for a person with his matching number. He eventually found his partner; the same girl he had been jogging with before. He walked over to Meliena and saw that her number matched his. "Hey there, Meliena. Huh, guess we've been paired up." He showed Mel his card number.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2016)

> Michael saw the rather brisk pace at which Meliena was passing him and realized that he would have to start putting more into it if he wanted to keep up. "Sports, eh? That explains the speed. I mostly studied natural arts. My mom's side of the family taught me until I got into middle school, and then my Dad took over."
> 
> He went faster to edge into the lead and kept increasing for a short time. "You think? I'm not entirely sure how complex they can make it. Although, if it's anything like the things my Dad went through . . . " He shivered a bit. "I'd have to say there might be some bad times ahead." He trailed off at the end; he hadn't planned on letting slip that his father went to the school.


"Like father like son eh. Just take it easy, put on a smile and you'll do fine."
Michael does indeed keep the lead.


P-X 12 said:


> After Michael and Melinda's run, the boy changed clothes and walked into the classroom. He noticed a distinct lack of Blake in his immediate vicinity.
> 
> Michael looked at the card he was given and grimmaced when he was given a red card. "Ugh. It's a Villain card." He hated villains and had a feeling he would despise pretending to be one. "Well, there's nothing changing things at this point. Might as well give it a shot." He saw the other students walking around to find their teammates and sighed. "Here goes nothing."
> 
> Michael looked around the room for a person with his matching number. He eventually found his partner; the same girl he had been jogging with before. He walked over to Meliena and saw that her number matched his. "Hey there, Meliena. Huh, guess we've been paired up." He showed Mel his card number.


"Haha cool, that makes this a bit easier doesn't it? The villain card though? I guess I'll have to act the part, eheheheh." There is an evil sparkle in Meliena's right eye.
"Just follow my lead!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 18, 2016)

Daniel / Wolf dorm, evening, after the fight.

The fight had resolved as well as could be expected.  Better than most of the outcomes Daniel might have imagined.  That was good the idea of injuries before things even started was a dull weight in his stomach.  Energy still pulsed in his veins though, no sense wasting the good high, he didn't need to sleep for a while anyway.

He stopped back at his room briefly to change, nothing that his roommate's bed was now made.  Simple white sheets with a beige blanket, no other decorations in the room or any sign of the presence.  Very neat, Daniel noted with some pleasure at least he didn't have to worry about that.  Though his lack of presence was a little disturbing, while he was hardly one to complain himself the idea of a night-owl roommate could be troubling.

Once changed he jogged to the gym.  He had plenty of cardio earlier in the day, a few hours of weights would help balance out his growth then he could get a quick nap before breakfast.  While the setting was different it had a comforting familiarity of routine.  Work out, rest and study, work out, rest and study.  His growth might have been slower than the more extreme physical quirks but give him time and he'd prove that his way held just as much potential.  But for tonight, weights: every muscle worn down in turn, the ache of exertion from them was a setback but one that would allow growth into the future.

------------
Daniel / Morning class (History)

The morning was rushed.  He noted with mild concern that his roommate still wasn't present but was quickly on his way.  A jog in the morning to warm up the body and slightly stress the aching muscles.  Weights would make the body want to grow heavy fatty muscle for power but he needed lean muscle for speed as well.  After that a quick shower and a breakfast of dense protean bars and vitamins and he was off to class.

It was odd, from his perspective, that the principal would be teaching but he certainly wasn't going to object to the chance to learn from one of the greatest heroes.  At first he assumed the topic was rather mundane, if still important for a balanced education, but he quickly adapted.  The idea of learning about other quirks had frankly never occurred to him but it made sense.  Even if quirks themselves seemed to come in an almost infinite number of varieties they should be at least roughly able to categorize them.  And categories of quirks you could understand and plan for.

Of course the other side of that was people would certainly try to do the same to him.  He shifted somewhat uncomfortably when the God's Eye started discussing the quirks of his classmates.  His abilities weren't flashy, clearly he would have been a boring example, but it was both humbling and a little terrifying to hear the different abilities present.



SoulTaker said:


> "Before I continue with the first event you will be studying, are there any questions?"​



Daniel raised his hand and when called upon asked his question, "You said Mr. Marquisse's powers have an 'unknown origin.'  Do we really know the origin of any quirks?  Or are his somehow different?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 18, 2016)

Burton and Slickback

"Welcome back to regular classes everyone." Slickback greeted the second years who sat in front of him on the track field. "I hope you enjoyed the time you had off, especially yesterday. With all that energy out of your systems, we hopefully won't be having any more unfavorable actions for quite some time." He said looking across the crowd. A few chuckled nervously while others looked away with slight shame. Burton scoffed agitated. "Now, getting straight back into business," He continued. "This year we'll be focusing on alternative quirk usage. Your first year prepared you with foundational training, so this year we'll focus more on how to properly apply that training. It's a very simple class." He said slicking his hair back. "We're here to expand the capabilities of your quirks even further through various rescue scenarios. Many of you had Crowd Control 101 with Mr. Ryan, yes? This is very similar, except we'll be focusing more on rescue and stealth than combat. Today, we'll be focusing on testing the upper-limits of what your quirks are capable of. With all that said, are there any questions? If not, we'll begin immediately."

"Will this affect our star rank?"

"Will you be revealing our scores to the whole class?"

"Is it fair to compare such varied and different quirks on the same scale what?"

"Do this highlights make me look like a skank?"

"Possibly. Yes. That's the what the point of this class is, to make even disadvantaged quirks viable. And probably." He said before slicking his hair back again. "Now let's get to work."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 18, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Days Gone By
________________________












_________________________​Beyond her immaculate design, the reason Colette was extraordinary was her complete indifference to everything except feeding, breathing, and procreating. Colette did not love. She felt no empathy. She trusted nothing. She lived in perfect harmony with her environment because she had no aspirations or desires. And no pity. Colette was a human who felt no sorrow, no remorse, hopes for nothing, dreams of nothing, has no illusions about herself or anything beyond herself. Up until a day ago, it had only been herself. Up to them, it had been a private party between her and herself. Nobody else much entered into it, not even her family. 

Colette stopped for the duration of a glance around her, as if to recapture the place, but there was no recognition of persons in her eyes, the glance merely swept through the room, as if making a swift inventory of physical objects. That's when God's Eye entered and the class began.



> "Welcome. This is history 101. As part of an accord, you are all being treated to the privilege of quirk independence. Part of this privilege means being appointed to meet a designated teacher and punished accordingly."
> 
> She spoke dryly and with authority, her austere aura demanded the attention of everyone in the room. Luckily it was the beginning of class so no one would dare endeavor to do anything that could be construed as line stepping.
> 
> ...



A boy in front of Colette spoke. "I do, Principal. If I may be so bold, before you continue with anything pertaining the class, I would like to know more about you. I think it'll be wonderful if us, as student and future heroes would get some insight on your past. And perhaps even why you decided to become principal"

Everyone is the room eyes looked back and forth between God's Eye and the daring boy. Everyone but Colette. She felt nothing for them now, nothing but the merciless zero of indifference


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF​_@Karma15_

Shady. After walking shoulder and shoulder cheerfully along next to eachother after recieving their room keys, Dimitri could come to the easy conclusion that Vino was a completly shady individual. Yet despite that, the young fully accepted the offer granted to him. With brightening grin to match his fellow companion, Dimitri showed no regret over his decision to sign off on their agreement.

_'No skin off my back as long as I get what's mine,' _he thought to himself. The two happily almost skipping as without a care that they were using others more their own ulterior motives. A very non-hero-like action that the boy hadn't noticed. "Oh man, who would have though I'd hit a big score on the first day. It's gotta be a blessing!" he spoke to his new roommate. "Ah right," Dimitri stopped their lollygagging for them moment.

"Classes will be starting soon. Looks like we'll have to get to know each other another time for now," he added on while checking the clock on his cellular phone. It seemed like Vino was fine with it as they separated ways.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 19, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Like father like son eh. Just take it easy, put on a smile and you'll do fine."
> Michael does indeed keep the lead.
> 
> "Haha cool, that makes this a bit easier doesn't it? The villain card though? I guess I'll have to act the part, eheheheh." There is an evil sparkle in Meliena's right eye.
> "Just follow my lead!"



Michael noticed the evil look in Melinda's eyes and wondered whether or not she was enjoying this. He shrugged and followed her lead, hoping that they'd at least have a plan between the two of them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

*The First Class of the God's Eye*​
You know it was funny, I've been a hero for a bit longer than these children have been alive. I am not the kind of woman who harps on her own successes, if anything my failures will always outweigh them. Still though I have always strived to save everyone, not as many people as I can, but everyone. This commitment to that goal driven me to be a hero that can support the weight of this country, as one of its pillars I am one of the most recognizable heroes on the planet.

I have been more of an idea they have seen in books, magazines, on their TV, on the news, than an actual living breathing person. No one knows what's in store for these children, what history holds in their future, yet I do and I know what history says about their pasts. *9 of the Top 100 students* were present in this very classroom.

The eyes of the youth who inherits the burden of heroism, those eyes are on me.
​


kluang said:


> Zozo's eyes follows the principal as she explain the quirk of her fellow students. She looks at Adele whom seem disinterested by all this. Well can't blame her. History has never been Zozo's strong subject. She's more of an athlete.



She is like many, full of potential and unaware of realities of this life. I began my walk over to her, speaking with very presence, I impressed upon the importance of at least making an effort to pay attention. Confident this is enough, I turn over and began to walk the room stopping at the place where I know I will get my best look of him. The boy causing a stir amongst my staff.

"I do, Principal."
​His manners were sharp like a knifed edge, his voice containing a slight lilt as he addressed me, but these were all very much on the surface.

"If I may be so bold," ​
These were words someone would speak before they intended to say something bold to mild offense. It was a way to soften whatever came next...

"before you continue with anything pertaining the class, I would like to know more about you."​There it was, what was beneath the surface. In this exchange with my eyes upon him I could see it, you didn't need clairvoyance to see. The reason the boy with the ruby eyes made my staff uncomfortable was because they could not see that light shines brightest in the dark.

"I think it'll be wonderful if us, as student and future heroes would get some insight on your past. And perhaps even why you decided to become principal."​Still this was not a question, it was not a kind demand, it was quite simply an order. His way of speaking betrayed the name of his quirk, his need for dominion insatiable to the point he would be so forward with me. This boy had no fear.

He was not the only one...



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel raised his hand and when called upon asked his question, "You said Mr. Marquisse's powers have an 'unknown origin.'  Do we really know the origin of any quirks?  Or are his somehow different?"



I turned my gaze over to Mr. Riley, my mask obscuring my eyes to him, but my head stationary so he knew I was addressing him and only him.

"His quirk is of unique origin because it is his quirk."​I began to walk over to Mr.Riley stopping about halfway to him before another caught my attention. She had nothing in the way of presence and in someways that brought more attention to her. A girl born with everything except the ability to feel, the winter doll of the Top 100, Colette Eagle. I looked at her as I continued to address Daniel Riley,

"My bringing up his quirk was not an invitation of examination. If you have a question about his quirk then you may ask him on your own time. I recognize I opened the door but no one else had the nerve to ask. That impetuousness is a double edged sword Mr.Riley."​Turning round I moved back to the top-center of the room, the whiteboard to my back, the twenty some odd students in this class in front of me.

"I am a rather private person but I am not ignorant to the curiosity that can breed. However today is a nice day and the curriculum in all of your classes will only grow more intense. It is my position we should run you all into the ground and show you what your real limits are, however there is an entire school year for that. Today will be low intensity. I know that mystery can be distracting but there are things I can not divulge. With all of that said let's move on to the subject of today's class, we  will discuss the formation of the 7 Pillars by extension the formation of the Mighty Elite."

@Hero@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @InfIchi @Karma15 @Chronos​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> "I am a rather private person but I am not ignorant to the curiosity that can breed. However today is a nice day and the curriculum in all of your classes will only grow more intense. It is my position we should run you all into the ground and show you what your real limits are, however there is an entire school year for that. Today will be low intensity. I know that mystery can be distracting but there are things I can not divulge. With all of that said let's move on to the subject of today's class, we will discuss the formation of the 7 Pillars by extension the formation of the Mighty Elite."​



Oh... Oh god... Takoda could feel his heart beating harder and faster, She was so imposing... She was near terrifying.. How could he deal with a year of this!? He could feel his legs shaking, they wanted to run, he wanted to run and hide... This was not a normal kind of school at all.. Even for a hero school wasn't this extreme? Wasn't this kind of attitude harmful in some way? How was he going to survive this? Could this really make him a hero? His heart pounded harder, faster, the beating was like the drums of war. Thud, Thud, Thudthud, Thudthudthud, thudthud... It grew in intensity till Takoda felt as though his own mind would explode. 

This was scary, it was too scary, he didn't sign up for this, he didn't think that his teachers would be such... sadists... This wasn't going to be good. He had to do something, he had to get out of here... But she's one of the elites.. How could he ever hope to come near her level? She was like a goddess standing atop the mightiest pillar in the land and he was the lowly rabbit, hiding in a hovel beneath a tree. 

"Can..." Takoda's voice nearly choked as he tried to stop himself from speaking. "Can you really call that the ideology of a hero though!" He blurted it out, What was he doing!? SHUT UP TAKODA! "Isn't being a hero about a passion to protect? Can you really run children into the ground under an excuse that it's to show them their limits? Isn't that something..." No! Shut up Takoda! Don't say another word! You have to keep your mouth shut! SHUT UP TAKODA! "Isn't that something a villain would do?" You are dead. You are dead to me. You are dead to this school. This class. 

_"I'll see you soon dad..."_ Takoda thought to himself.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I turned my gaze over to Mr. Riley, my mask obscuring my eyes to him, but my head stationary so he knew I was addressing him and only him.
> 
> "His quirk is of unique origin because it is his quirk."​I began to walk over to Mr.Riley stopping about halfway to him before another caught my attention. She had nothing in the way of presence and in someways that brought more attention to her. A girl born with everything except the ability to feel, the winter doll of the Top 100, Colette Eagle. I looked at her as I continued to address Daniel Riley,
> 
> "My bringing up his quirk was not an invitation of examination. If you have a question about his quirk then you may ask him on your own time. I recognize I opened the door but no one else had the nerve to ask. That impetuousness is a double edged sword Mr.Riley."​Turning round I moved back to the top-center of the room, the whiteboard to my back, the twenty some odd students in this class in front of me.



Daniel froze in shock, ice water running through his veins.  He had been cut down by teachers before, though rarely, but he hadn't expected such a scathing response to a simple inquiry.  He had thought it was mildly insightful, perhaps clever enough to attract attention early on and show his engagement in the topic at hand.

He might have understood it had he interrupted but the teacher had asked for questions.  Perhaps the God's Eye was simply uncomfortable in the classroom environment?  It was a foreign idea, and one his mind tread carefully around, the idea that a hero of her caliber could be out of her element anywhere.  Numbly he made ready to take notes as the lesson was beginning when he was roughly shaken out of his stupor by another student speaking.



InfIchi said:


> "Can..." Takoda's voice nearly choked as he tried to stop himself from speaking. "Can you really call that the ideology of a hero though!" He blurted it out, What was he doing!? SHUT UP TAKODA! "Isn't being a hero about a passion to protect? Can you really run children into the ground under an excuse that it's to show them their limits? Isn't that something..." No! Shut up Takoda! Don't say another word! You have to keep your mouth shut! SHUT UP TAKODA! "Isn't that something a villain would do?" You are dead. You are dead to me. You are dead to this school. This class.



_He's dead_, was his first thought.  Even as the initial shock wore off.  At the same time he couldn't deny the passion of the action even if it seemed misplaced.  This was the spirit that heroes were supposed to have wasn't it?  He couldn't leave someone that only wanted to defend him to be skewered alone.  

Mentally he triggered a rush of self-confidence within him, like many things this was dangerous though more for the fact that even if he was aware of the inflated nature of it he wasn't immune to bad decisions.  He rose slowly and spoke, "what I believe he means to say is that our questions were not intended as impudence but as the beginning point of a discussion into the nature of quirks and perhaps the very nature of heroes themselves."  A firm but polite tone, he was committed now however this ended up it was better to move forward and see it through than waver.

"Which seems to be close to the very topic of your lecture."  He focused carefully mind racing to pick the right phrasing, "as you have suggested each of us is unique and so left to our own devices our approach to being a hero will be unique as well.  Please consider our questions, my question, as merely seeking this unique chance to learn from your experiences in order to guide our future development."  He stood politely and as still as he could manage though mentally he was already bracing for the, probably psychological, hit that was probably coming.


----------



## kluang (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> ​
> 
> She is like many, full of potential and unaware of realities of this life. I began my walk over to her, speaking with very presence, I impressed upon the importance of at least making an effort to pay attention. Confident this is enough, I turn over and began to walk the room stopping at the place where I know I will get my best look of him. The boy causing a stir amongst my staff.
> 
> ...



Beads of sweat appear as the principal drew closer. Her very presence rattles her very soul. She is scary and powerful. Not even her master have this kind of presence. Even the disinterested Adele taken notice. The wheelchair-bound girl looks around for an escape but Zozo held her chair. 
"You're in a presence of a bear." Zozo speaks and the wheelchair girl looks at the principal. "She's fat?" Zozo shakes her head. _"_The thing about  bears is that it can move as silently as breath. It could be watching you from ten paces away and you'd never know. Against a bear you have no defenses. You can't run faster. You can't climb higher. You can't fight it on your own. All you can do is learn its ways, and try to persuade it that you're neither threat nor prey."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2016)

Jet & Jacob
(@SoulTaker @Hero @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @InfIchi @Karma15)



History Class With the Eye of God
​Wow, that type of behavior was very much unneeded. For one a boy raised his hand to speak up about quirk detail, and used Jet as he was a method of example as to why his quirk in particular was unique. Jet felt irritated by the question in itself, and as a proxy so did Jacob. One was very particular about sharing the details of the quirk, while the other didn't quite like demonstrating it without first causing a rather intricate impact. Words were unnecessary to simply speak about it. It was a merely nature, Jet thought. This word is different from the one many years ago. Today the relevancy of quirk detailed your future. If you were quirkless you in fact had nothing, you had absolutely no individuality whatsoever, and if you had and exceptionally flashy quirk, the world would regard you as an immediate hero, they would carve your road so finely so that the end result would become hero. At the early age of four, you were denominated and judge accordingly by the standards of your quirk. Jet fixed his glasses at the stern and powerful response, Jacob eyes merely derailed from the boy's to the teacher somewhat alleviated she did not disclose it. But then another voice rose from the mesh of class,one that hindered itself upon the clumsy stability of nervousness. 

_"Isn't that something a villain would do?"_

His words were in fact directed at the teacher, right? Such blatant disregard of authority almost rivaled the two boys, but his was powered entirely different than both Jacob's and Jet. Jet held his laughter while Jet rose his voice. "What?" Almost as authoritative as the principal his voice rose above the mesh of question and justification that came from the background of the students and his fellow classmates. Natural sternness followed his mien and tone, without much rest to give to differentiate him from another seemingly regular student. 

"What kind of stereotype do live by? Did you expect all hero's to be like those of comic-books and tv shows?"

Jacon in particular did not care about an attitude, much like the words he spoke to Thomas Ryan, he said to himself that hero's job was to save the word, it was to help it. That ideology was far more truth to strive to. His mind revered the idea of saving the world, but such desire propelled itself to unexpected expectations of towards humanity. Which is why, even if Jet was in fact a snake which enjoyed to spit his dark charisma of poison, could not be judged entirely by his words or his demeanor. He was shown such when he had the audacity to place all weight on his shoulder and burden the trouble of expulsion just to keep him and even Donovan in this school. But Jet smiled through the interaction, whatever took over Jacob's action was enough to make him raise his voice above the mesh of a student that was holding his knee with a grip merely so it contained it's trembling. A chuckle escaped Jet almost as mockingly as he expressed to Donovan on their first encounter. 

_"What I believe he means to say is that our questions were not intended as impudence but as the beginning point of a discussion into the nature of quirks and perhaps the very nature of heroes themselves." _

He was adamant. Was he trying to correct a hero that's been a hero for years? That was such a ballsy move, Jet thought, but ultimately knew of his futility. "Maybe, because some of us would like to keep their quirk under a mantle of silence, dear classmate. Ever thought that the teacher was just trying to give an example while simultaneously trying to respect my privacy? Not everyone likes to display their quirks so openly, you know." his natural demeanor towards everything seemed in fact very polite, however the smirk on his lip and in his eyes betrayed ever ounce of innocence those words might've seemed to hold. 

"However, you seem like a exemplary student. Maybe because you actually are, or maybe because you're trying to reassure yourself of something."  

He remembered the words he told the boy Emerald, also known as Donovan. The Lion doesn't need to roar so that the hare recognizes he's the king of the jungle. True Conqueror was different, it was all, all quirks were, but something like the control of other will, not through mind control was just odd. And people tried to analyse, it was understandable for the most part. Jacob and Jet exchanged glances, before turning towards the teacher.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 19, 2016)

Freya 
Crowd Control 101 w/ Donovan
@Tenma 

Freya took the card given to her by Ms. Maye. Green. Her role in the exercise would be that of a hero. She'd have to prevent the villains from setting off the mock bomb and in doing so she'd have to fight. That was what frightened her even more than the possibility of failing her first assignment. A horde of negative thoughts crowded her head. What if I really hurt someone? What if I kill them? What if Frenrir kills them?!

It was not that she doubted her combat ability, in fact she was fully confident that in terms of close quarters combat she'd rank among the top combatants of her class. Five years of her life had been spent drilled for this. It was her lack of control that bothered her. If Fenrir went berserk everyone around her would be a danger.

She looked for any other students who possessed the same card as her and her eyes led her to a slim yet muscularly defined Asian teen. The boy had also noticed her presence and was on his way to approach her.​ "Hey! You are Freya, right?" He said as he waved to her.

         She waved back and approached him. "Yep that's me. May I ask how you knew my name?"

  "Anyways, since we're gonna be partners in crime, or should I say Heroics in this exercise we should get familiar with each other. So what's yer name and quirk?"



Vino Ventonelli
 The Heroic Delinquent
History 101
(@SoulTaker @Hero @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @InfIchi)
History 101 with God's Eye had turn into a tidal wave of pressure and intimidation. The other students were captivated by her sheer presence, the air she emitted, and the authority she commanded. Merely from making her way up and down the classroom she was able to intimidate the other students. 

Vino Ventonelli was one of the few to be unaffected. He did not sweat in anxiety from her suffocating presence nor did his speech falter at the gaze of her visor. He was unaffected because he was asleep. Class room settings did not agree with Vino. He detested being confided in a desk for an hour and his mind went erratic at the slowness of it all. For Vino, the world moved at a fast pace. He perceived external stimuli at such fast speeds that to him the rest of the world was moving in slow motion, while he simply waited for them to catch up. 

Therefore, God's Eye's class was hell on Earth. Her impressive aura aside, she spoke in such a slow and austere manner, enunciating every word, it drove him crazy. Less than 10 minutes had passed in the classroom and it felt like hours for him. No thanks to his quirk, his body burned with impatience. His vein's burned at a moderate temperature, his heart raced at speeds that rivaled the quickening heart beat of a rabbit, and his finger tapped at his desk relentlessly. 

I need a fucking smoke

This would go on for some time until he decided on taking a nap. A little nap wouldn't hurt. Would it?

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

*The First Day of School is the Worst Day of School:*
*History 101*

"Oh man..."​
Bitt was a bit floored at how the kid who had littered their room with pictures of bunny rabbits had the grapefruit sized balls to ask a question like that. She was just going to get to a part of Superhero history that was as interesting as it was monumental, and Bitt was not the kind of kid that really cared but not a lot was known about those days. The media coverage was lacking and most of the footage was from opportunistic voyeurs. However Bitt was smart enough to read the situation, they were in the presence of a woman who when prickly was in actuality happy. Being the the son of superheroes his parents, specifically his mother had crossed paths with the God's Eye, while there was respect there Bitt's mother, who was of Japanese descent, found God's Eye to be harsh.

The situation went from bad to worse as Daniel Riley decided to intervene on Takoda's behalf as well. His way of handling it struck Bitt as odd, it seemed that no one knew what it meant to be..

Tranquilo. Tranquilo.
​Bitt like everyone else felt small in the presence of the God's Eye, she was a celebrity. It was like learning how to put on a proper concert performance from Michael Jackson or Prince, she was at the pinnacle of the profession they were vying for. False bravado was nothing in her wake and while Bitt was rambunctious it was evident he was not as developed in his bravery as Daniel was, or Jet for that matter as he pretty brazenly picked a fight with Daniel in response to the intrusion. Even though he didn't feel right about it, Bitt stood up, he not one to be outdone especially in a public group setting.

"Hey Ms.God's Eye... I think it's just that Takoda... uhh he means he doesn't understand you..."​
The God's Eye had let everything play out, not just because of her inexperience as a teacher but because her eye was on the future. The mix of rivalry and friendship that was an intrinsic yet important part of helping these kids development curves was playing out. She did not have to be so sensitive to the disrespect playing out before her

"Mr.Walker has a mouth which he can clearly open, so I don't think he needs either of you to filter his words. Nor do I think this is an on-topic conversation as you are all taking far too much latitude. If I seem the sort of woman who cares about what you think or how you feel then that's not my intention. I only care about how many people you save and will save."
​There was a very firm and heavy hand at the helm of the class and quite frankly, the school as a whole. The board of trustees and the US Government did not sign off on the God's Eye, perhaps the most valuable superhero, in the entire world to raise the next generation of heroes because she was a proper mother hen. They chose her because she was cold, she had an assassin's detachment, this did not mean she was incapable of emotion it simply meant her stubborn need "to save everyone", was would make her succeed in raising these kids to heights they would not achieve without her.

"I wouldn't be a good hero if I didn't make you the best heroes would I? Do you think you'll always be in optimal condition or that the hard work, the blood, the sweat, and tears necessary to gain the ability to make a difference is attainable by not pushing yourself to your limits, realizing you have nothing left, and to keep on fighting?"​
They were questions that had a downward inflection and burgeoning conviction. It was almost as if in this very moment her words painted images in the minds of her students of a battle worn God's Eye and her team braving impossible odds so they could sit in this very class room.​
"You're not a teacher, neither am I really. However I am a hero, and luckily Mr.Walker I've been doing this longer then you've been alive. I would ask that you excuse me if I defer to my own experience in the field to synthesize a proper training method, however asking you to excuse me would require a mutual respect to be present here. While my respect is not something you have earned you seem to have little in the way for me and the experiences I've had."​
"Mr. Stiles you have detention by the way. Mr.Riley nice recovery today you are spared. Mr. Marquisse you are on thin ice, I will not tolerate habitual line strafing. I would caution you to not assume the name of your quirk inures to the current reality."​
At this point any prior trepidation or nervousness was replaced by outrage. This was the molten opposite of Tranquilo.Tranquilo. 

"W.T.F."​
"You wanted to save your friend from a potential punishment because you thought him to be tactless, which is a great irony, however you didn't properly assess the threat and you added to the disruptive element with your awkward grandstanding."

Bitt did not care if she was the God's Eye, he didn't care about her presence in this moment he was absolutely incensed. He had tried to do good and was being punished by a woman who claimed to want to make all of them into better heroes. He didn't care for the greater purpose of it all, he was a live in the moment sort of dude. The blue haired maven took in air as he was about to plead his case, but with a clairvoyant...

"Anything you will say I have already heard. My decision is final more so after this outburst. You should follow the example of Mr.Marquise and handle yourself with more grace. Now continuing onward are you all aware of the known quirk? Mr.Ventonilli why don't you elucidate the subject for us. "​
(@Chronos @Hero @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @InfIchi @Karma15)​


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 19, 2016)

Vino Ventonelli
The Heroic Delinquent: An L on The First Day 

As God Eye reprimanded the students Vino was whisked away to Paradise. A dream wonderland where all his desires were answered. Youthful, pneumatic high school girls pranced around a garden clad with the most salubrious of flowers. Busty women attired in skimpy bathing suits massaged his neck. Doll eyed brunnetes seductively fed him grapes. A swarm of blonde woman with silky smooth skin chanted his name. 

Vino, Vino,Vino. 
"Mr.Ventonilli why don't you elucidate the subject for us. " 

The seriousness in God Eye's tone woke up Vino from his dream. His senses had reacted to the immense pressure that emitted from God Eye, who expressed a composed anger. No, it was more agitation than anger. Like an oppressive wave her aura drowned Vino's, overwhelming him, and the former assassin felt something he had almost forgotten. 

Fear. 

"Franklin D. Roosevelt!" He blurted out in a panic state as he violently awakened from his deep sleep​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *The First Day of School is the Worst Day of School:*
> *History 101*
> 
> "Oh man..."​
> ...



It was never Takoda's desire to spark any kind of controversy... He felt as though beating down the students just to show them their limits... That wasn't a very heroic ideology... Not the sort of thing his uncle would talk about. Even his fathered seemed to have a differing view as a police officer. Though he remembered his dads talks about the academy, he said it was hard going, but not something akin to how the gods eye would describe it... perhaps it was her uncaring tone, her disconnected feeling.. 

She didn't seem like a hero, she felt too distant, too disconnected. Their ideologies were on completely different spectrum. In the mind of his uncle and himself, Takoda followed the ideology of hope. To push someone to their limits by showing them what is possible... not to beat them down... that felt like some kind of military... _"I know it's going to be a hard path."_ Takoda thought to himself, though he would no longer wish to speak out lout anyway. 
_
"But I want to make this world better... I don't want to be beaten down... I do that enough to myself."_ He slunk into his chair. Though if this is the kind of hero he'd be learning from... maybe he wasn't cut out for this kind of world. It wasn't the kind of world his uncle seemed to present. He talked of hardships, but he said it was worth the pain, the danger. "You have to look beyond the danger. Focus on why you want to be a hero. My goal is to save as many lives as I can, no matter the cost to myself." Those words are what he held onto.

_"If only I had a quarter of my uncles courage..."_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2016)

Max
_Class Games I _
And so he finally woke up, he rubs his eyes before opening them again. It´s finally the first day where their classes would start, and he was...waking up twenty minutes before the start of his class!! "Wah!! Yeshua didn´t wake me up!! " And of course he would be late, he spent the whole night playing with his cellphone until the battery ran out. As to what he was playing, it was a game where he was part of a certain military organization and had to use a robot to fight against the armies of other countries - a very basic game with a mission system that must be cleared - and considering how loud the game can be, one would find suprising that Yeshua didn´t wake up or at least didn´t say anything. On the other hand the guy could have expected such a thing from Max and he didn´t actually bother instead.

Changing into his clothes as quickly as he could, Max leaves at full speed towards his class. According to what he was told the day before, his first class was with the Viceprincipal, Richard, who apparently was very serious about this kind of stuff. It was true that he preferred to go around playing than going to class but he wasn´t going to ditch just for the sake of it either.

It took a while before reaching the classroom, and lucky enough it took two minutes after Max arrival before Richard would start with the class. He barely made it. As he listened to the teacher´s explanation, he couldn´t stop his grin, the purpose of that class seemed really fun although Maxwell barely grasped the concept of the activity.

But first thing first. Get teammates.



InfIchi said:


> "Wellp that was a fun explanation there chief." Charlie hopped out of his seat and stretched. "Alright, Let's play your little game. Not like I see cheating being a thing really." He smirked as he looked around the room. "Alright, Alright, I know, You all want to partner up with me. But that's not going to happen, I need two people, Just two of you. I'm heading to the upper right corner. If you want to team up with me... I have a plan on how to win this." Charlie leaped up and headed over to the corner, sitting down and folding his arms, giving a sly grin to the Vice Principle.
> 
> "I can guarantee." Charlie said aloud, "With my plan. We will pass."



"Sup dude, I´m Max from tha Red Lion´s. Gonna take yer offer there. So what´s the plan?" he asked as soon as he got close to the guy, whose emblem seemed to be from the wolves. One may actually think that Maxwell chase being...well...Maxwell Chase, would refuse to even team up out of arrogance but shamefully for those who thought such a thing, Max was quite cooperative when he had to be. As long as it brought him on top anything goes with him."He said something ´bout truths and lies but isn´t it easier just to aim for the 100 points? the 200 seem tempting but sounds more like a tricky trap. Wouldn´t mind getting those either though! Heheh." telling his thoughts to the guy, he simply kept smiling any sort of game was okay if it kept him entertained. If he were at the History class though he probably would sleep his ass off unless some epic story had been told.
@InfIchi ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> Max​
> 
> "Sup dude, I´m Max from tha Red Lion´s. Gonna take yer offer there. So what´s the plan?" he asked as soon as he got close to the guy, whose emblem seemed to be from the wolves. One may actually think that Maxwell chase being...well...Maxwell Chase, would refuse to even team up out of arrogance but shamefully for those who thought such a thing, Max was quite cooperative when he had to be. As long as it brought him on top anything goes with him."He said something ´bout truths and lies but isn´t it easier just to aim for the 100 points? the 200 seem tempting but sounds more like a tricky trap. Wouldn´t mind getting those either though! Heheh." telling his thoughts to the guy, he simply kept smiling any sort of game was okay if it kept him entertained. If he were at the History class though he probably would sleep his ass off unless some epic story had been told.
> @InfIchi ​



_"Well hello there fresh meat."_ Charlie thought to himself standing up and greeting the new kid. "Nice to meet you Max, Charlie's the name, Gray Wolves is the game and the plan." He grinned as he spoke, "Is quite fun." He held up one finger. "First off, You must have noticed, I didn't have to raise my voice too high, That's because of the echo. Now since we can't communicate directly, It's not that hard to just use the echo as an advantage. If we speak too loudly, our voices will carry over the entire room. Secondly, there is a chance that what the ol' VP dog said contains, two truths and a lie already." He put up a second finger. "Now, secondly... We can easily win this, without resorting to any single plan... Just by voting betray." he smirked. "If you think that he is being one hundred percent truthful. after all..." 

He cleared his throat, “3 Group, 3 votes….If two teams vote against one, two teams get 100 for their grade today, the other one starts off with a 0, blah blah blah, if two teams vote to ally with each other, and one team betray, two teams get a 0 and the one that voted betray get 200 points, I'm a virgin.” He did the most hotti, insulting impression that he could.

"We're all hero's here. Most of these kids are probably pretty decent kids. The odds of them voting to betray anyone is pretty low. Why? Because people are social creatures and want to be liked by everyone. We can easily roll the dice. Vote betray. And using basic kind heart theory... Patent pending.... We take the win, either we end up with 100 or we get lucky and blam 200 points."

@luffy no haki


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael noticed the evil look in Meliena's eyes and wondered whether or not she was enjoying this. He shrugged and followed her lead, hoping that they'd at least have a plan between the two of them.


Meliena starts tying her hair so it won't get in the way of the fight later.
"What's with that worried look Michael, this is hero training. If we don't give our all we aren't doing our job right. We play the villain so they can be better heroes. Just have to make sure we don't majorly hurt them and we'll be fine. It's still hero training."
She puts her hand on his shoulder... it's heavy.
@P-X 12


----------



## Tenma (Jul 19, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Wolf in the Fold*

*Crowd Control 101 with Freya (@Karma15)
*​


Karma15 said:


> Freya
> Crowd Control 101 w/ Donovan
> @Tenma
> 
> ...



On closer inspection, the girl had somewhat lupine features, with whiskers and lengthened canines. Donovan figured she was a mutant of the mild variety. If she was a mutant, she likely had an ability in addition to enhanced physical stats- at least that tended to be the case.

"Yep that's me. May I ask how you knew my name?"

Right, that would seem quite strange. "I'm Roman's roomie, and he seemed to know you." He explained. "He's a good fellow, by the way."

"Anyways, since we're gonna be partners in crime, or should I say Heroics in this exercise we should get familiar with each other. So what's yer name and quirk?"

"You are right, I should introduce myself. Name's Donovan. I'm a Golden Eagle like you. Let's kick some villain ass together." He said as he shook her hand.

Donovan reached out and grabbed a concrete wall- well, virtual concrete, whatever. He hoped his quirk would work under this environment, else it would be fun to see Professor Ryan gloat about his 2 star rating. Oh yes, that bastard would quite enjoy it woulodn't he, placing him in a circumstance where his quirk was all but useless-

_Quit it and focus! Stop worrying about that damn star rating!
_
He let his arm fuse with the concrete. Well, he could do that at least. Now to see if he could actually take its form. This used to be a huge pain in the ass, especially back when he couldn't control his quirk and the effect proced randomly. He remembered turning into soggy toast once- that was a strange day for 7 year old Donovan.

Thankfully, he could attain the properties of this virtual concrete- he guessed that made him a virtual person at the moment. First his skin, then flesh and bones, changed color and texture, becoming harder, denser, more durable, all in about a second. And jist as quickly, he returned back to human flesh and tissue.

"It's call Adaptive Empathy. Allows me to fuse my hands and feet with any object on a molecular level, and take their basic properties like their materials. I can maintain the material for up to 2 minutes if I separate from the object. On a good day, I can assimilate the materials of 2 objects at once, though I'm not sure if today counts." He figured that since they were going to be working together, Freya needed to have a detailed account of his quirk

"So, I'm assuming you are a mutant and have enhanced physical abilities and and an additional ability." He spoke, somewhat presumptuously. "So what's your quirk?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Meliena starts tying her hair so it won't get in the way of the fight later.
> "What's with that worried look Michael, this is hero training. If we don't give our all we aren't doing our job right. We play the villain so they can be better heroes. Just have to make sure we don't majorly hurt them and we'll be fine. It's still hero training."
> She puts her hand on his shoulder... it's heavy.



Michael shook off his earlier misgivings after Meliena's talk. She was right; this was mainly to test their abilities. They weren't blowing things up in a subway area. They should treat it as such. He did question the apparent weight of her hand, but thought of it most likely being part of her Quirk. 

"Right. Just playing villain. Thanks for that." He continued walking with her to their designated spot.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 20, 2016)

*Villains and Heroes 
Ebony*

*Crowd Control 101*

*Earlier that Day. . .*
“You were admitted under special circumstances from Russia, that included a glowing recommendation GRU Academy to be exact. A rather nonpareil among the heroic schools of that state is it not?” A male advisor scanned over the vanilla file in his hands. Across from him Ebony sat with a graceful bearing, listening as he spoke.

“Yes.” She bluntly stated.

“We even yielded on some conditions you asked for, such as your modeling job.”

“Yes.”

“Then you realize that, compared to some of the other students, you’re in an unusual bracket. You aren’t just representing yourself. The damage you caused to your dorm, your cursing at the Vice Principal, the possible injury against another student, all before you even officially start. That’s not why we accepted you nor what we are looking for.” Ebony breathed out as he decided to shift into ‘we are disappointed’ stage of this lecture.

“Yes. I do.” Another blunt answer, and he has continued to speak the advisor’s voice began to slowly fade into a muffle as another took priority.

_{“Tell him to shut his gaping pie hole.”}_ Ivory yawned.

{“It is old.”} Ebony responded with agitation.

_{“What exactly is old?”}_

_{“Vhy I have to put up vith scolding nonsense? Because of you?”}_ The increasing angry tenor of her voice thickened her accent as she spoke. _{“Whoa, whoa, whoa. Hold up with that tone. Little miss “I turn into something so ugly I need to be put down like a dog” Espi-whatever was the one who started it. I was only protecting us. You even agreed to fight back.”}_ Ivory practically roared as she rebuked her counterpart.

_{“Vhich would not have occurred if you not cursed Zia and Mr. Castillo. I told you, I, not you, vould handle it. But- “}_

_{“No buts. You know why we needed that single room, that’s was what we asked for specifically when we left. I even filled it out on that damn sheet. We have too much to deal with to have shit be screwed up because we have another body around us we can't account for. Or did you suddenly forget about *Catherine*? About how we ended up this way in the first place?”}_ A moment of silence come over the argument. An unhappy look cast onto her lap.

_{“I did not forget, but you are giving more problems we do not need. Check yourself.”}_

_{“Tsk. Whatever.”}_

The dead silence of the room around her slowly returned, as the adviser ranted on and on before finally reaching the end of his lecture, reinforcing that they didn’t condone her behavior.

“While we know of your situation, this is serious. While Mr. Castillo personally said to overlook all of this, which I will, but know that any similar incidents of this scale and I’m afraid we’ll have to revoke many of your privileges. Understand?” Closing her eyes for a brief moment, another sigh escaped from her, before revealing an even more troubled gaze as she continued to stare downward.

“I understand.”

*Currently. . .*
With a red card in hand, Ebony stood wondering if perhaps fate was testing her. Still showing a composed and self-assured bearing, it was her reddish eyes that clearly showed how perplexed she was at this current situation she found herself in. Inside her mind Ivory was raving with anger.

“We be partners in crime?” She spoke to the girl standing across from her. “Zia?”​@Kei


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

*History 101*​
"Franklin D. Roosevelt!" He blurted out in a panic state as he violently awakened from his deep sleep.

It was a moment that sucked the air out of the room as they all waited for the reaction of the God's Eye. In a moment that was three parts scary and one part weird the God's Eye, Gwendolyn Khristie, let amusement invade her face forming a small smile. It wasn't that she wasn't offended it was just the audacity of the class as a whole and to make matters somewhat more comical to her was the fact she placed these very same kids in her top 100 students. One of her top 100 students had given the answer Franklin D. Roosevelt to the question of the first recorded quirk.

"I already know the answer but you do realize the irony of your quirk and how slow-witted of an answer that is."​
She disguised that statement as a question as she glided over to Vino's desk and wrapped her hands around its edges.

"Franklin Delanor Roosevelt, or FDR, is one of the greatest leaders this country has ever had. He was confined to a wheel chair because he contracted polio when he was 40 and unfortunately quirkless. So it is your position that a former quirkless president who was confined to a wheel chair is the first recorded person to have a quirk"​
The God's Eye was of above average height for a woman standing between 5'8 and 5'9; she had a statuesque build, the dimensions of a fine mortal woman. 

_"Ok.............................................."_​
She simply bit her lip and nodded her head as she removed her grip from Vino's desk before moving back to the top of the class. It didn't take very sharp eyes to see how the desk's materials had indented grip prints from where she had grasped. Her statement to Vino implicit in the veiled physical threat.

"Miss Eagle, would you please tell the class about the first recorded finding of a quirk? I'm aware of your resistance to public speaking so simply who and where will suffice."​
(@Chronos @Hero @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @InfIchi @Karma15)


----------



## Hero (Jul 20, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Days Gone By
Part 2
(@SoulTaker @Chronos @InfIchi @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @Karma15 )
________________________












_________________________​"To most people I'm private, but to you...I'm sure I'm an open book." Colette said plainly to God's Eye. "Before I go on with this short history, let me make a general observation. That previous student has just about enough intelligence to open his mouth when he needs to eat, but certainly no more." Colette took the time to pause. "The first person to manifest a quirk was a new born baby in the city of Quig Quig, China, who had the ability to emanate light from their body. As you can see classmate, not FDR. Close, but very wrong."




​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kluang (Jul 20, 2016)

(@SoulTaker@Chronos@InfIchi@EvilMoogle@WorkingMoogle@Hidden Nin@kluang@Karma15 )

"Is that Chinese baby the first quirk or the first recorded quirk? And what started the quirks?" asked Zozo. She decided, to beat the 'bear', you must join her discussion, much to the wheelchair girl dismay, who wants to get out of there as fast as possible.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 20, 2016)

*Yeshua*

*Investigation 101*


I found myself amused at how fast this trio for class was formed, Mimi, Roman and I. There was barely any time that passed before I even got to chance to make a move myself before I was approached by her and then him, but maybe that just meant they were excited about this entire thing? I couldn’t really say, although once we settled down in our own little corner I did find Roman’s statement, or theory as he put it, somewhat interesting.

"Guys I have a theory. He wants us to betray each other. Regardless of whether or not we are the only ones to do so. I could be wrong, but right now I'd rule out betrayal as an option.” He proposed.

Perhaps on some level he may be right, yet I couldn’t really agree.

“I think I may understand your thoughts as it pertains to your statement; however, it comes across as kind of dismissive.” Motioning for them both to basically hear me out, I began to explain. “I cannot claim to know Mr. Castillo personally, even so from the few times I have been able to observe him, during orientation and in this class, as well as the brief mentions of him from other students. The man seems to kind of. . .” I found myself trailing off, attempting find the words to describe our teacher in a not so directly disrespectful way.

“A degenerate.” I flatly stated after a moment. “I truly doubt that he wants us to completely disregard our options in some scheme of his to get us all to ‘ally’ with the other groups. There’s that and think about what he said at the beginning of class.” Clearing my throat, I began to quote verbatim.

“3 Groups, 3 votes. If two teams vote against one, two teams get 100 for their grade today, the other one starts off with a 0; *however*, if two teams vote to ally with each other, and one team betrays, *two teams get a 0 and the one that voted betray gets 200 points*, one that carries over today and the other for extra credit.” I emphasized certain points of his words in order to further cement my point.

“Now if I, let us say, was a less than studious student, I would attempt to gain 200 points in one fell swoop to basically pass this class and allow myself some breathing room for down the line. But that would just be me.” I finished with a shrug. “And that’s just my thoughts on the matter, but I’m open to anything decision honestly.”​
@Kei 
@Hollow 
@Karma15


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 20, 2016)

"DIE FUCKNUT!!!"​
Bebebeep!

"2300.6 meters. Very good Burton. That's over a mile." Slickback said looking at his tracking device. He pulled the ball back with his hair gel that was connected to the ball. "Though as the entire staff has told you before, your language is completely inappropriate in mixed company."

"2300! Isn't than more than twice his freshmen limit?"

"Unreal!"

"That's the foul mouthed monster for ya!"

"WHO YOU CALLING FOUL MOUTHED, SHITTARD?!" Burton snapped at the audience. Slickback slicked his hair back.

"Burton's stat will be the metric that you will all be compared against."

"Are you serious?!"

"That guy's a freak of nature! We can't compare to that monster strength!"

"YOU'RE THE FREAK, YOU CANDY COLORED POLKA DOT CUNT SWIZZLER!!"

"Isn't that a little unfair?"

"Natural disasters."

"Huh?"

"Egotistical villains, and self-righteous terrorists, massive accidents and other unreasonable circumstances. The world is overflowing with the unfair. It's our job to restore that fairness and then some. That is the heroes code, that's the "PLUS ULTRA" you've heard whispers about as freshmen." Slickback explained. "Now if everyone is done chatting up a storm, will the next person step up to bat." Burton returned to his seat next.

"Damn, Burton! That was a friggin' impressive throw!" A kid next to him said with a very new yorkian accent.

"I know! I wished I could have seen that freshman get his ass handed to him with one of your attacks!" Toad chuckled.

"There wasn't any fight." Burton replied simply.

"Eh? Seriously? Well what was with Kyle having words with you?"

"We were going to fight, but some teachers split it up before anything could happen. Apparently Kyle had the thing called off not long after I left. Go figure." Burton scoffed.

"Good thing too~" Said a shady looking dark haired boy with a snear. "After all you might have ruined your perfect reputation with beating up a freshman the first day." Each word absolutely dripping with toxic venom coming from a mocking smile that hid great hostility. "Unless of course you lost-"

"Magnus, I know you're not trying to step up to me with those fakeass jays, them shits are leaning." Burton glared. That was more than enough to shut Magnus up as he looked away awkwardly. "Trash-ass faux intellectual, I don't fuck with you."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 20, 2016)

Freya 
Crowd Control 101 w/ Donovan 
@Tenma 

Adaptive Empathy was a quirk that was simple in it's design yet Freya found herself piqued with interest. Fusing oneself with one's natural environment. It was a beautiful quirk and she hoped that Donovan would cherish it. Not all of God's gifts possessed such beauty and unity.

"Amazing" Her eyes widened in admiration. "That's a pretty bad ass quirk right there. You should feel honored that the god's have blessed with you such a gift. Puff your chest out with pride that Odin has blessed with you strength"

Through her passionate speech a distinct Norwegian accent was prominent. Her reference of deities that were long since forgotten was one of her many peculiarities. 

"So, I'm assuming you are a mutant and have enhanced physical abilities and and an additional ability." He spoke, somewhat presumptuously. "So what's your quirk?"

"M-My quirk?" Freya stammered, the confidence and passion that was there a moment ago now fleeting. 

She raised the sleeve on her right arm, revealing a birth mark in the form of a winged wolf.

"This is Fenrir, his mark to be exact. My quirk, Fenrir, is not really a mutant kind, but you were close I guess. It's what they call, a parasitic type. My body is host to a ferocious, and large winged wolf. I guess because of being it's host, I have these wolf-like physical traits."

She flicked her wrist and retracted a set of claws in demonstration. "The pros are I can do things like this. See better than a human, hear things that are almost a mile away, when I'm focused of course. I guess I move faster than you're average sixteen year old girl, I'm also stronger and I heal quicker too. All of this may sound nice and make me seem like a bad ass but it's a curse in disguise."

She rubbed her birthmark and the look of fear and concern was written all over her face. "I can't exactly control Fenrir. I mean I can to a degree, but only for like three minutes, and his cooperation really depends on my self control. With all that being said, I hope you know what you're getting into working with me"​


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2016)

@Wizzrobevox 

*The Difference Between Me And You
Troya Magnus
Interaction
Class Begun*

The girl looked up at him and sneered, her mouth crippled into a weird shape as she looked up at the boy that dared to talk to her. Her long white hair was only complimented by a big red flower in her hair, her eyes stared into his very soul trying to rip it out. With her legs crossed and arms folded was screaming to go away, but maybe the boy didn’t know how to read body language. Though she had met people like that before. Troya brushed her long white hair over her shoulders, letting the deep scent of vanilla gently brush off of her.

“First off, don’t touch me.” Troya yanked her hand away from him, “Usually your face would be down on the ground underneath my boot, for the blatant disrespect that you just served me.”

She made a swinging motion with her feet showing off thigh high boots that came up to the school enforced uniform skirt.

“However…” Her eyes met his and her eyes glittered, “You called me number one, so I’ll let it slide~”

She was quick to shoo him away with his hand, “Don’t let it happen again or I’ll break your goddamn arm.”

Troya looked at her hair and ran her finger through her hair, “Born with it baby~ Though I take it yours is a bad dye job or something?”

“My name is Troya Magnus, and I’m guessing.” Troya pulled out her card from her pocket a bright red card, “We are on the same team?”
​“Oh good fuckin joy~”​


----------



## Kei (Jul 20, 2016)

@Tenma || @Cjones 
_The First Real Day
Class Begun
Zia Espositto_


There was no way that he was looking at he when he said that, however, she wouldn’t be surprised if he did. It was an uncomfortable glare, that was so short, but somehow it felt like forever. She wanted to sneak back in the chair when he said something. Zia wanted to die when she woke up, she barely remembered anything except for Ebony cursing her and Castillo out, but other than that, it slowly became a blur of emotions.  Castillo informed her of what happened when she woke up and she was so close to beg to go home, but he was firm in his choice to keep her here.

_“This is more of a reason that you need to stay….” _She remembered how soft of a tone that he took with her that night at the nurse’s office, _“Being here will allow you to learn how to control yourself.”_

_“Just you need not to concern yourself with others opinions, only thing you need to concern yourself is the beast deep within.”_

She wished that she could talk to him again. Though the world was against her today, he had an early morning class and she was placed in this class, with no sign of that blonde girl that she saw yesterday, Mimi was her name. She didn’t even have a chance to run into her, for some reason that made her stomach drop to the soles of her feet. Not knowing anyone, and being forced to make friends after that huge scene, was like popping to bullets into someone’s legs and asking them to walk.

Zia pulled out her phone, maybe, just maybe there was a chance of an answer. She dropped her hand to her lap, and pulled out her phone and scrolled through her recent text before finding the name.

_{{Can I meet up with you?}}_

Maybe she was asking too much? Although just being in this class made her want to regress into herself, like so far in that she becomes her own personal black hole. 

Though a voice pulled her out of her thoughts that made her actually want to commit suicide, when Zia looked up she saw Ebony talking to her. She really couldn’t say anything, for a minute, she was a loss of words. Even though they were all healed up with no scars or bruises from last night, there was no doubt that she could almost visualize what she did to that girl. It made her want to almost vomit up everything on how sick it made her. 

“It seems so.” Zia pulled out her card that was similar to Ebony, “At least we got to know each other last night~ Makes things easier don’t you think.”

Zia saw Ebony face and instantly wanted to shove her foot into her mouth, like two long lovers that finally met after a long time. Just kick her own teeth in why don’t she?​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 20, 2016)

Kei said:


> @Wizzrobevox
> 
> *The Difference Between Me And You
> Troya Magnus
> ...



*Break Open! Our New Academia!: The Arrogant Succubus and the Joyful Devil
*​"I know right?" Victor smiled."Though you seem a totally full of yourself, and kind of insensitive because of that, plus your probably bossy too. But we're all still growing, yeah? The fact you were admitted here is fact enough you have definite potential! And you have a ton of confidence off the bat! You'll grow and become a great hero!" He laughed. It's not like this girl had any personal grudge against him or anything, she's probably just super confident, his brother was kind of like that too, so no worries. "Anyway, sorry if I made you feel uncomfortable there, Troya, that's my bad. I just get so excited to meet new people! Though that's not really an excuse. Your personal boundaries are set!" He said happily. "So, enough about me. We're partners, right? What's your quirk and how are doing today?"

@Kei

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cjones (Jul 20, 2016)

*Villains and Heroes II
Ebony*

*Crowd Control 101*

_{“I wanna just punch her smug cunttish face.”}_

Ebony didn’t need this cumbersome atmosphere to tell her what she had already guessed from the offset, this was going to be a nuisance. This relationship, which it could barely be called on any level, didn’t start under the greatest of circumstances and she was sure it would take some time before they could even come to possible tolerate each other’s presence. Both as roommates and in this class; however, even if she herself felt that Zia deserved to be angry at her, well Ivory, there was one thing she knew she wasn’t going to put up with.

“To get something straight, I would like to express regret for Ivo-, I’m sorry, my words yesterday.” A bit of a stumble mid-sentence, yet quickly catching herself.

_{“Why in the HELL are you apologize to her? She’s the bottom feeding trash bag who hit us first.”} _

“In spite of fact you were one who caused brawl between us both, my words were intolerable something I do not take pride in.” She spoke slow and coolly, trying to flow her words as best as possible. “Yet I must tell you, do not condescend to me, Zia.” Her voice suddenly spiked up.

“It is obvious, in this moment, no camaraderie is here. Liking each other is not needed nor vill I care to make up later. This is simply grade for both of us, yes? I respect that, but I vill not bear your sarcasm or disrespect, do you understand me?” 

_{“Yeah, tell her ass off. And then when class start, let me put my boot up her ass.”}_

“Ve may be in same school, same class, same dorm and roommates; however, I must stress it is by no means indicating we be equals. Back home I would tell you to shoo bug, but I vill work vith you in class, we both teammates, I vish to not have repeat of yesterday. In enough trouble.” Ebony frankly laid out how she felt about the situation at the moment. For once, even Ivory was quiet as she spoke, perhaps even she, the voice in her mind, knew that just a bit of that time back at GRU seemed to be coming to the surface.

“To start over, if you will, I go first.” She stretched out her hand out to Zia’s. “My name is Ebony. My pleasure to meet you.”
​@Kei

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tenma (Jul 21, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Wolf in the Fold, part 2*

*Crowd Control 101 with Freya (@Karma15) *​


Karma15 said:


> Freya
> Crowd Control 101 w/ Donovan
> @Tenma
> 
> ...



"Puff your chest out with pride that Odin has blessed you with such strength!"

Donovan fell into stunned silence for a moment. _Odin_? Who the hell even believed in that guy these days? Was it some sort of in-joke he wasn't quite getting or did this girl legitimately worship the Norse gods.

He was tempted to spout some smart-ass response ("Yeah and may Zeus smile upon you too!") but decided against it. Never wise to poke fun at someone's religion. At best, they would go on some lengthy tirade on how you would go to hell, at worst they sent you there themselves.

"Yeah, thanks, it's a cool quirk. Bit lacking in raw power I must say, for the purposes of the exercise I don't think that'll be necessary." He said instead. He proceeded to question Freya about her quirk after, but quickly noticed she grew nervous.

_Shit, don't tell me she's one of those types that has no control over her quirk._

She retracted her sleeve to reveal a brith mark resembling a wolf- a winged wolf to be precise.

"This is Fenrir, his mark to be exact. My quirk, Fenrir, is not really a mutant kind, but you were close I guess. It's what they call, a parasitic type. My body is host to a ferocious, and large winged wolf. I guess because of being it's host, I have these wolf-like physical traits."

The irony that the Odin-worshipper had chosen to name her quirk after the thing that killed him was not lost on Donovan. For his own sake he decided against making a joke about that, lest she reenact Ragnarok upon him.

Freya went on to describe her enhanced physical and sensory abilities, as well as some wolfish claws, and went on to explain how little control she had over her abilities. He contemplated. Fenrir without a doubt provided the bulk of Freya's strength and would be the raw power of their team. But if she went berserk it would likely dock their team points. _Man, what's with these quirks and giving wolves a bad name?_

"A parasitic quirk? That's fascinating, I hear that's very rare." He spoke tactfully. "For the purposes of this exercise I don't think he's necessary, so I'm going to ask you don't pull him out if you can. This is a stealth operation primarily, so your super-senses and agility will prove much more useful."

On one hand, his teammate's quirk being one of those out-of-control types irritated Donovan slightly. On the other hand it gave him a sense of pride that his many years of training had paid off and his quirk never acted up on him. That incident with the railing, turning into soggy toast, falling 3 stories while climbing back alley walls...he'd surpassed that. Sure there were seious limitations to the extent of his quirk but he'd worked around them and he could safely say there was no way his power would ever harm himself or others unintentionally.

_Well, I _could _thank Odin for that.
_
In fact, given the lack of any official announcement regarding the rampage in the Grey Wolf dorms yesterday, he deduced such incidents were in fact commonplace and unremarkable. Yeah, he wouldn't be surprised if every other day some kid some kid had a 'violent reaction' and blew up a classroom or something. But sure, give _those _students 3 stars and above, they absolutely deserve it, after all wanton destruction is a true mark of a hero-

_Hey, you were going to stop thinking about stars, man.
_
He stopped himself, realising he'd been abit of a dick, even if it were just in his thoughts. For a moment, Donovan even began to consider that perhaps there was a legitimate reason he got a low score. But that moment passed quickly.

"Okay, onto strategy. I'm not sure how exactly the crowd will act or whether they will act like cardboard figures or relatively real people, but I'm going to assume the worst and say the latter. We have a map ans surveillance telling us the locations of our targets to make this doable, but if one of us is to control the crowd while the other defuses the bombs, that leaves the latter of us open to be double teamed. what do you think?"

As he continued his strawgy discussion, he couldn't help but wonder if their opponents would be even more out-of-control than Freya.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2016)

History Class

@Chronos @Hero @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @SoulTaker @Karma15​It’s kind of odd, this class that is. There is a sort of clash of personalities going on. Some of the students, ones like Takoda, didn’t want to be loud or outspoken. They simply had a different IDEAL than that of the teacher as to what constitutes the true hero mentality. But it seemed like there were students here that had an ideological stick rammed so far up their small intestine they seemed to be all Bark.


But that was none of Takoda’s business right now. He didn’t want to cause any trouble, but were these guys really what you could call heroes? Bitt seemed alright, he stood up for Takoda… That never happened, the only people who’d ever done it had been his father and uncle, so he gave a silent nod to Bitt and a mouthed, “Thank you.” That’s all he could do right now. 

Then there came the Collette girl… Though Takoda had thought she said to just answer the question, Collete was incapable of doing that… What kind of person was she? “I could never do that.” Takoda thought to himself, It took everything in his body just to even attempt to speak up to a teacher… He couldn’t imagine ever casually shutting down or insulting someone.


In a thought, If he were to put his two cents on this class Takoda would probably say… Thanks to his new friend, that this class… Is not Tranquilo. Not Tranquilo at all.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2016)

_@Cjones 
The First Real Day
Class Begun
Zia Espositto_​
“Zia Esposito. Nice to meet you...” Zia introduced herself and took the girls hand and shook it, she’ll give her what she wants, so once she finished shaking her hand she turned back to the class. She had to control herself, and if that meant not talking to people, then she wouldn’t. Even now she wished that she didn’t even come to this stupid school, she would have been happier, but no, she had too because she had to be….

Zia pushed the thought back to the back of her head as she looked at her phone. There was no reply to her text so that meant that she had to keep herself busy. The faster this class gets over with, the faster she could run off somewhere. She needed that, she just needed some time alone, that wasn’t what she was getting. If she listened to the beast down it was telling her to do two things. Fight or just run off, just let it go off and run forever, never turning back human. It was a belief that transformers don’t return to their human form, if they transform they transform forever and never return to their human form. 

It was dangerous and was really apparent in kids that had the quirk….

Sometimes they just wouldn’t transform back unless something happened. ​
She never really asked her mom was that the case with her, never really wanted to have the conversation.  Zia was surprised when she first transformed and had a conscious enough train of thought to look at herself, that one rare moment in her whole entire life where she knew what she was doing, she had looked at herself. Her hands, or more so claws, she remembered how the antlers felt for the first time. She couldn’t really see herself, but more so felt…. She felt the disfigurement. She felt the different textures and things of that nature. 

It was so…. surreal…​
She wanted to wake up at any minute and tell her mom of a terrible dream she had, but deep down she knew what she was and she refused it. She refused it and locked it deep down, so deep and under a ton of chains. Maybe…Maybe that was the day it hated her…

She referred to it as a separate entity, like a complete different personality, but it was a part of her. However, it wasn't.​
Like any other transformer, or a real one, someone like Richard, he didn’t become a separate person. He just morphed into something else, like changing clothes, no matter how many outfits a person had, that person was still that person. They didn’t magically change. 

Zia stared off into the distance, if she just let herself slip into her own mind, maybe everything would disappear and the class would end. Maybe she could talk to someone about getting a single room, she bit the inside of her cheek. He was right and she hated it, her quirk wasn’t something she can just casually room with someone, Ebony was a living breathing testament to that.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2016)

*@Wizzrobevox 
The Difference Between Me And You
Troya Magnus
Interaction*​
“Wow….” 

Those were the only words that could describe the person in front of her, and it wasn’t a good wow. It was a tired wow, like someone who just went through a lot of shit managed to get into more shit, and that shit grew, so it was shit on top of shit, so it became a sentient piece of shit, and just like the only words it could managed to speak was wow. Troya didn’t like people, outside of a rare few, and that few meant 2 people, and those two people were her mother and father. So no one, she liked no one outside of the two people that raised her. 

“So do you just naturally come up to people and tell them what the fuck their problem is in front of the goddamn class like this? Or am I special?” Troya asked before rolling her eyes, her elbow on the desk and her chin in her hand giving the boy a good up and down.  “I’m already a great hero, so you can get your fact straight, better potential than half this fucking class.”

“How about some mental and emotional boundaries to.” Troya included, “The last thing I need in my life is to be thinking about or even considering your feelings.”

He was giving her the same run around that the other kid did, but for the love of god, it was like a completely different thing. Like the other boy was like reese pieces cereal and he was like some really surgery sweet version of the same thing. Although both of them were made out of peanuts, and Troya was highly allergic, so it didn’t matter in the end because she hated both and both made her vomit up a storm. 

“Listen… What’s your name…” Troya leaned in as she tried to read him, but just like some surgery sweet cereal, he had that surgery sweet smile plasted on his stupid face that she just wanted to punch into the darkest of voids, “I don’t give a darn if we are team mates. Read my perfectly plump, strawberry lip gloss lips….”

“I. Don’t. Give. A. Fuck. About. You.” She was slow and precise with her words to make sure he caught on, “We can be teammates, but in the end, we don’t have to be buddy, because you know why, a good nine out of ten chance is that I will forget about your existences as soon as this class over. So here me out, stay out of my way, and I promise I’ll make you look good, get in my way.”

“And you will have to worry about me cutting your future hero career real short.”​

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Chronos (Jul 21, 2016)

_Jacob Mikael Connor _
_Liquid Time_



Frail Thrones of Transmuted Gold: 
_It's Certainly Not My Job to Save the World_

_"Caesar"_

Their heads shook, their eyes welled up and their screams rose in seems of danger. The title hero to me had become superficial. Shallow almost, as if anything now herald to become great had subsided into the mesh of a profitable income. The welling of status and competition that had become such a frivolous detriment to it's originality. It takes little to be good, take very little to reconcile with your own social morality. It took so little to put myself on such a thin line. To take action... My body moved, I found myself placing such little understanding in what drove me to place them above my own safety. There now birthed a sense of uncertainty,  of unwillingness. My hands gripped the earth beneath me, as if clenching these fist would somehow result in the inevitable, as if with every grit I shook strength I didn't even understood I possessed. Like attempting to weigh down uncertainty with a swipe of righteousness and believe like a man's faith makes him believe that God hands are big enough to catch an airplane... or a life. 

. . .

I didn't save the world. I merely aided it on a time of need. Blood ran across my cheek delivering the message that I of course was in fact in pain, that regardless of whatever strain drove me to every possible means to lay flat on earth I withstood such with vigorous defiance... for them. People whom I knew little to nothing about, those of perfect strangers that loved and became loved. Those whose stories were begging to pencil in the details of the flat surfaces of their passing days. Was it the sight of clinging children gripping the waist of their siblings to shield them from the harm, was the sibling return such tender kindness with arms embracing prepared to harbor all such pain. Fingers intertwined in the grace of palm, what warm eluded the reality of their space broken, tragedy struck, between the lovers, head shook as their eyes scanned the third, a scream bellowed across a empty space, surging, I felt strength beyond my control encompass my senses. A man crossed my thoughts as my power rose up from the seems of my presence. Their eyes, fruitlessly look rose from the earth, searching for such force which made them turn their heads.  

They saw a boy, a mere idiot who didn't regard life as preciously as they did. My classmates, called me... 

Jay... Jay!... Jay!!

. . .

Jay

_And I responded_

~*~

_"Un corazón salvara al mundo... Pero estas manos, lo destruirá."_ 
(A heart could save the world... But these hands, will burn it to the ground.)​A power that resonated across the field in a instant pulse. The initial lure... that which failed at first had now become an essence of strength, the exuding massiveness of its strength grew and expanded gloriously across a field of men and woman alike, they all rose their gaze with eyes widen in awe of a boy who willingly battled against every instinct of his creation, feeling every secular bone structure bellow at his brain, the electrical pulses of energy that announced the body's survivalist nature, drop now and save yourself, allow the body to live another day. Beckons of desperate instinct attempting the most purest of halts, his feet attempting to release the bidding strength that kept them sustained, those eyes of the boy stood proudly envisioning only a means to an end, and as withing the click of a clock, his feet met the apex of his strength and the words of his grandfather rang on his ear like a memoir of times past that a man should do what was best for those he cared for... But that evolved into something of massiveness, of grandeur, he felt a need to defend the weak, defend those who had no will to do so themselves, and perhaps if he had not relented from doing this at first the perhaps this incident could've been avoided, but that was certainly not the case... The event grew, they evolved erratically. And now it was time to make amends, even if it was the only resort.

His legs propelled them further, his hands met the villains, a pulse released after each hit connected to the other. The violence of his quirk rose eyes, voices stood from the seams of the people, soon hope began to assault their being and the tears began to fade, soon the need to cheer overtook their sense of trouble and their feet gained the strength to stand up and leave. Those merely resulted in faint negligence of their safety, soon after reaching a suitable distance, their eyes turned to witness the spectacle, as the child's power rose from the explosive nature of an invisible force, repelling the target in a patterned fluidity of movement. However, it felt that if he forced anything beyond he current standing he could merely drop at any second, his body strained itself like chain adjusting itself tighter to muscle. The thought had continued to cycle on his mind... Why? He couldn't find an answer, this fight, one-sided. His life? Forfeit, and yet if he could buy enough time to... If only he could. 

Those bodies engaged on irresistible passion, one resulted in the excitement of a child displaying such courageous misdemeanor, while the other possessed a flimsy sense of righteousness. Though his system began to fail him, those words of his grandfather, his image returned to him so vividly at such juncture. A man who sat so patiently on his rocking chair at the balcony of his home witnessing the night's stars. Silently contemplating life, enduring a thought that now would never shed the truth of to life, those hands that patted down a younger self of a boy who's crimson hue gleamed through those eyes almost menacingly at the contrast of the night sky. The snow white of those locks that matched the brilliance of a full moon on a winter's night. The chill which strobe the sense of an old man whom seemed to understand far too much what a boy could understand. A man who in fact had won the boy's respect. That image... those people, they emanated a strength which he could not. A push... A fist that crossed from left to right with prejudice in toll, such so that threw the boy towards a considerable distance. The twitch which led such power arise had begun to subside, kept in mediation through mere act of will... The boy who rose from the earth, hands shaking, blood adorning the lit frame of his skin, the night so beautifully displaying such havoc.The men and woman began to scream, cheer, to call out in unison to the child. As he turned, the sense of surprise and even confusion birthed on his hearts. As the boys who embraced each other previously now engaged in support. Their rage and courage becoming a fuel to propel his purpose further, the couple uniting to aid him in shouts of encouragement, soon the many began to call him _'young hero...'_

_"Super"_​
And that... resonated. And with a final lunge, a final show. His body flew with end in mind, and no regards to himself. As he called out his technique, in the most powerful display of his own strength. The most blatant remark of his own will.

_"Man... PUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHH"_​

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 21, 2016)

Kei said:


> *@Wizzrobevox
> The Difference Between Me And You
> Troya Magnus
> Interaction*​
> ...



*Break Open! Our New Academia!: The Arrogant Succubus and the Joyful Devil
*​*"*Hm, hm. Definitely bossy." He said more to himself as if reaffirming with a finger to his chin. "And kinda rude. But nobody's perfect!" He shrugged happily as he leaned to the side. Straightening himself off he placed his hands on his hips. "Beside, it's much better to have friends to stick by and work with, getting in your way would get in my too! We're a team for now, we gotta look out each other, regardless of our opinions." He shook his head. "It's way too much fun being a hero to let something like that get in our way, we aren't little kids! Course..." He said placing a finger to his head and scratching. "We'll be villains here so...." Joyfully, he fistbumped the air. "Let's do our best and disturb the peace!" 

A wall of self-confidence was the girl that stood sat on front of him. Someone like her would have to have a pretty interesting quirk and pretty skilled to so assured of themselves. It came with ups and downs, of course, but better to have a plethora of confidence than none! Still, people like her tend to be walls, but he didn't mind, not one bit. "This is the first step to our futures, Troya, let's give it everything and knock it out of park! Plus Ultra!" He thought for a second. "Oh yeah, you didn't tell me your quirk yet."

@Kei

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hollow (Jul 22, 2016)

_Mimi
Investigation Class
W/ Mr. Castillo (@Kei), Roman (@Karma15), Yeshua (@Cjones)_

*Classroom Chaos
Investigation 101*​As they patiently waited for their classmates to finally get over themselves and find a goddamn group already, the first formed group was already whispering among themselves in their chosen corner of the room, the small glint in their eyes proof of their interest and excitement towards the challenge ahead. Quietly listening to her team mates opinions, Mimi sat with her chin gently rested on the palm of her left hand, a pen twirling between the fingers of her right as her foot gently tapped on the floor.

Slowly, though, as she heard both guys repeat the possible outcomes of the game the teacher had given them, her eyebrows came down in a small frown. “From all the possibilities Mr. Castillo presented to us, all of them are geared towards those who choose betrayal to win and those who would choose alliance to lose…it is strange that two teams betraying the third would gain them each 100 points when, if two teams were to ally and be betrayed by one, that single team would get 200 points. Nevertheless, even though we collectively get a 0 if every team votes against each other, if we choose to ally ourselves…it might just end in our loss.”

“Except…he didn’t mention how it would end if all teams were to ally with one another…”

To be frank, though, that was a possibility Mimi just couldn’t see happening. The lure of the 200 points and being able to goof off in one class for the remainder of the semester was too high. Even if Mimi was curious enough to see what might happen if things were to line up like that, there’s no way at least one of the other groups wouldn’t take the chance to betray them for the reward. “Why would Mr. Castillo be trying to set everyone against one another though? I understand the goal of the exercise is to correctly filter through the information he gives us and reach a conclusion about the other team’s choices, so we, in turn, can make the correct choice…why would he try to set us up while giving us the information about the exercise?”

Turning to Yeshua, she added towards him specifically. “Even if he is a degenerate, I don’t think he’s Machiavellian. He’s our teacher after all, we should be able to trust him…” her voice grew quieter and quieter as she thought back on Mr. Castillo’s almost villainous laughter back at the house and dormitory announcement.

Clearing her throat to wipe off the memory, Mimi quickly got back on track. “In any case, even though having a plan is nice, there’s really no use to making a concrete decision until we have the first set of clues in. Though…”

Leaning forward to look at her notes while chewing the back of her pen, Mimi hummed quietly. “It would be nice if we could find a way to kind of manipulate the other teams into picking the side we want them to. I’m curious to see what would happen if we all chose alliance over betrayal.”


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 22, 2016)

Freya Johanson
Battle Hardened 
Crowd Control 101 w/ Donovan
@Tenma​

"Okay, onto strategy. I'm not sure how exactly the crowd will act or whether they will act like cardboard figures or relatively real people, but I'm going to assume the worst and say the latter. We have a map ans surveillance telling us the locations of our targets to make this doable, but if one of us is to control the crowd while the other defuses the bombs, that leaves the latter of us open to be double teamed. what do you think?"

Anticipation, Strife, and Strategy. The amalgamation of these elements would lead to fruitful results for Freya. She was in her natural element, her mind geared towards the art of warfare. With the sly of Loki, and the battle experience of Thor, she was a warrior in the making. Her mind rejected the conventions of traditional academia and was more geared for combat. As Donovan spoke, she had already calculated a plan.

"Most likely the crowd will act like real people, since this is a simulation. Plus with Mr. Ryan's quirk it'd be child's play for him to create them. You're right, we could easily be vulnerable to a double team. But whose to say we can't benefit from that." She had heard the professor stating that the hero side would receive aid from the police, which she figured was standard procedure in these situations. Using the assistance from law enforcement they'd have someone to control the crowd. All they needed to worry about were the villains.

"We should bait them. Like you said, if only one of us is defusing the bomb they won't hesitate to double team that person. Therefore, one of us will be the bait, the one who actively seeks out the bomb. From then on it's safe to assume that the villain team will perceive this as an opening. They'll probably think we split up roles, leaving one person to assist the police with the evacuations while the other defuses the bomb. When in actuality, we'll have someone be surveying their you movements as well as the bomb from afar. Since I have the best senses between us that will be my role"

She cracked her knuckles, taking a battle ready stance. "Using my sharp senses I'll tail you as you make your way towards the bomb. I'll move on the rooftops and keep a good following distance to avoid detection. When they ambush you, hold them off for as long as you can. I'll flank them from behind and cuff them with these" 

She whipped out a pair of hand cuffs that were given to the Hero team.

"Now I know since there's a good chance one of them will be a physically enhanced quirk user so these baby's may not even be effective. For that we'll need sheer luck. So, any concerns you wanna raise? Or do you have a better plan?"​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 22, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Deadly Games

Crowd Control 101 with Freya (@Karma15)
*​This Freya girl seemed to have a good head for combat if nothing else. It was a good, sound strategy. There were countless ways it could go wrong depending on what the enemy was capable of, but they had no way of knowing that right now.

"Sounds like it could work. Yeah, there are lots of ways it could go wrong depending on the type if quirk our adversaries have," He pondered that it would certainly be a nightmare if  their opponent had a mind-control-esque quirk like Jet, "but there isn't any point overthinking it until we enter the ring. If things go awry I trust we are both smart enough to adapt."

"That being said, this _is _an assessment called 'Crowd Control 101'. I doubt the professor will actually let us get away without doing any sort of crowd control." He muttered ominously. "He will likely programme it in such a way police alone won't suffice."

He pondered the scenarios. If he managed to locate and 'defuse' the bomb early on, evacuating the crowd would become less of a priority. He wouldn't even need to fight off the villains. But they would probably not make it an easy task, especially if one of them had a defensive or disorienting quirk.

"Is it possible you can make attempts at evacuating the crowd while subtly following me? By your strategy we will be prioritizing dealing with the villains and their bomb, but we need a fallback in case I can't touch the bomb in time."


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 22, 2016)

Freya Johanson
Crowd Control 101
@Tenma 

Donovan, despite his initial timid and reclusive appearance, was a pragmatic thinker. Freya did not know the boy, but she was beginning to respect him. Despite, not having her 5 years of rigorous training and discipline, he had a capable head.

"You're right on the Crowd Control part. Depending on the distance, I can get to whatever your location you're at in under 10 minutes with a full sprint" She displayed the map for the both of them to view.

"However, communication is pretty important if our plan is to work. We should exchange phone numbers and they can be make shift comm links. I'll put the phone on speaker, while placing it in my pocket. This way, if the enemy team is observing our movements from afar they'll think that we aren't communicating with one another. With my hearing I'll be able to hear things on your end. Although I won't be able to relay any messages since I need to keep the act going. But that won't really get in the way. You're the key to this plan since you'll be the one searching. Once you've found the bomb send me a message and I'll rush to your side"

Freya had a mixed feeling in her gut. She thought back to Donovan's warning on using her quirk.

"Only use it when the situation calls for it" He had said. When would she know the right moment would be? What if she messed up and lost control? Underneath her image of confidence and assurance, she was scared. Scared for herself, and scared for the people around her.
​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 22, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Deadly Games, part 2

Crowd Control 101 with Freya (Karma15)
*​"Yeah, of course. We need to communicate to stand much of a chance. Good thinking on the loudspeaker function." He fished out of his phone and flipped into the contacts page.
​As he exchanged numbers with Freya, Donovan became dimly aware that this was the first female in his contacts list besides his mother and dead gran. But then he didn't have much of _anyone _in his contacts-list besides his family members and project-work mates.

Right. He remembered now. Freya was the _second_, not the first. There had been another girl in his contacts list, but he had removed her. He struggled to remember why. Was she someone he had a crush on? Or was she...? Then it hit him. Right, she was just the leader or his project work group when he was 11. Anita or something, some brunette. She did look pretty in a different way than other girls did prior but he suspected that was just because his puberty was kicking off.

He had deleted the number after Richard had recruited someone with a machine-control quirk into his gang, and they had already stolen and hacked into his phone several times, doing all sorts of tasteful things like sending his favorite teacher porn, or telling his mother he was going to hang himself. He'd deleted Anita's number as he did not want them using it against him and instead memorised it. Good thing he was a damn good studier with a trained photographic memory- he'd considered it a victory against Richard and his gang even if it was one they were never even aware of.

Damn, he was a total dumbass back then.

"Alright, I'm going to give you a call. That should give you my number. As for holding them back, as long as their quirks are explicitly physical I _should _be capable of doing that. Well, I hope. Adaptive Empathy is more of a defensive quirk, so while I don't see myself subduing any of the raw power types I should be able to withstand most of what they put out." Most being the keyword. He remembered the now-infamous 'Battle of the Bitches' yesterday, which even the teachers had trouble suppressing. That sort of raw power might be beyond his threshold.

"I'm still annoyed we don't have anything that can deal with a psychic or more metaphysical quirk." He admitted, somewhat irritated. Fortunately, he knew both Jet and Jacob were enjoying a history lesson. He'd spotted that Victor guy on the way in and still somewhat remembered what his quirk was capable of. He wasn't sure the extent to which he could 'crush' things- was it based on durability or quantity?

 Still, he felt reasonably confident. Despite not having much control over her quirk, it seemed Freya could at least _choose _when she released Fenrir, which was more than certain _other _quirk users could say. They had a solid plan and made a solid, non-dysfunctional team- if they didn't do anything stupid they would at least land a passing grade. He was quite confident they weren't going to look like a pair of clowns- perhaps too confident.

Then, a brighter glint appeared in his green eyes behind his glasses, and the shadow of a smirk appeared on the edges of his mouth. "Say, with your super senses, you think you could eavesdrop on the plans and quirks of the other teams? After all, Professor Ryan never did say we _weren't _allowed to do that..."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 22, 2016)

"S-So why did you lie?" The girl with sheep hair mumbled to Burton.

"Ahh?" He said tilting his head back as he looked over to her from the corner of his eye. His arms rested on the table behind them and supported his weight.

"You seemed like you were going to explode, there's no way you still wouldn't be seething if you didn't duke it out." She fiddling with the phone in her hand as she stared at her feet. Burton gave a small 'hmh' as he closed his eyes and looked away.

"If you're done playing detective, go take your turn throwing the ball Riley." He said dismissively.

"You didn't beat up that freshman, did you?" She asked as her eyes locked on him.

No response.

"You did, didn't you?!" She gasped as her eyes widened in horror. "I should have known this would have happened. I should have never taken those pictures in the first place." She looked with a pained look at the phone in her hand as she clenched it.

"He wasn't what I thought he was."

"Ah?"

"I thought he was just another shit for brains freshman. It pisses me off to admit it, but I was pretty much wrong about him." He slightly anger expression didn't change, unless you were Riley it seemed to be the same scowl he normally had. But to her, it was clear to see there was deep thinking going on in his head.

"Wait....don't tell me...." She said, as if putting pieces in a puzzle together at last. "You didn't lose to him, did you?!"

"Haaaaa?!?! The hell are you talkin' about?! I wiped the floor with him!!" Burton snapped angrily as he stared down the white haired girl who jumped in fear in response.

"I see...." She said as shrunk a bit in her seat. "You really shouldn't be bullying freshman, Burton."

"That's just it," He said as if were obvious. "Even though I was beating him by a mile, it seemed like he was having fun. Not to mention he actually apologized on behalf of the freshman class beforehand. That kid..." He turned away again in the same thoughtful glance. "He seems like a real dumbass, but there's some serious talent there, not just as a fighter, as a hero. Give him a year, who knows." It had been a while since Riley had seen Burton this passive talking about someone. He was the type to snap at people in his radius if they were even breathing improperly, for that kid to get this kind of reaction out of him, he must have managed to get some respect out of him...

"Burton, you didn't use Golden Press on him, did you?!" Riley asked frantically. Burton scowled in response as he sneered in her general direction.

"Why are you always assuming the worst?!" Riley's eyes widened to the size of saucers.

"So you did! I can't believe you!" She replied back upset.

"The teachers stopped us before it could I could it, okay?! Shit!" Burton yelled at her. That was a relief, at least he hurt the poor kid too much for what he did.

“What are you looking at?” Burton's voice interrupted Riley's thoughts, and she quickly ripped her eyes from him.

“Nothing,” a group of students looking at them replied quickly.

“Sure didn't look like nothin'.” Riley sighed, turning back to update the student newsletter.

"The fuck are you talking about?!" Burton snapped at the kids as Riley, who was humming a tune to herself, started her log on the first day yesterday.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
Investigation 101

____________​Investigation 101 was one of the classes that he was fairly confident in; he'd spent hours in summer obsessing over it, trying to make sure he wouldn't be under-prepared for class. He was well educated thanks to all the private tutors his father paid for, but he had no idea what all the other kids were like. The last thing he wanted to do - besides get in trouble on the first day, which already happened anyway - was embarrass himself in front of the class. 

The exercise they were presented with was not quite what he expected. Rather than a lecture with an instructor recapitulating facts from a textbook, it was some sort of... puzzle. A puzzle that required people to group together and attempt to guess at the intentions of others. _Two of the things I'm bad at. Talking to others and reading people... ah, why does this always happen to me?!
_
He gulps then looks at some of the students who had yet to formed groups. "S-so... um, would anybody like to form a group with me?" A pause. "It's fine if you don't want to! I'm just... asking, is all."


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 22, 2016)

FLASHBACK

Concerns for the Future

The first day at GHH had certainly been what people could call eventful. Within moments of being introduced to the students he'd be working with, Oz had to break up a fight between two completely off-the-hinges individuals who'd let their quirks rampage due to their out of control emotions. Thanks to a quick response from the faculty, the situation had been resolved relatively quickly, and the students had been taken away to the infirmary in order to tend to their wounds. After the whole debacle was over, Oz had vanished from the scene, locking himself in his office once again, and he had pored through every single student file that he managed to get his hands on from the records office. What their quirks were, a semblance of their personalities from the interviews at GHH, and most of all, the possibilities each student presented as a potential hero candidate. Running on 0 sleep and a metric boatload of caffeine, next to the files on the students were a boatload of notes and comments that he had compiled. Things he needed to be aware of when dealing with the students, and how to best guide them towards the desired goal that was becoming a true, officially sanctioned hero. But with every batch there come bad apples, and two specific files stood out from the rest of the pile. Difficult personalities were one thing, but these two candidates stood out as complete X-factors in the process, and X-factors could lead to the destabilization of the other students who were more grounded in reality and better equipped to handle the curriculum he had prepared.

Morning caught him unawares, and the man let out a small, tired sigh as he rubbed his eyes with his palms. He really needed a raise for all the work he was putting in. A quick look at the teaching schedule let him know that he wasn't up for any classes for the moment, but he would probably be on call around the campus. It was then that his phone vibrated, product of a text message from an acquaintance of his. A simple "What's the situation over there?" was replied to with " I'll give you a full explanation when you get here." Now that the message was sent he could turn his attention to the overarching problem of the two files he'd extracted from the rest. Exiting his office after collecting what he needed, Oz made his way to his next destination: the headmistress' office. He needed to have a chat with her about these two irregularities, and what better time to have it than during the morning. As he made his way towards her office, Oz's thoughts wandered to what her plans were for this batch of students, and what she expected of him when it came to teaching them.

The office was now in front of him and as Oz opened the door, he spied her in her chair, looking pensive about something, or maybe she was receiving a vision thanks to her quirk? Oz could never tell with her. "Normally this would be the part where I ask if your quirk is acting up or if you're just stuck in your own thoughts, but I'm gonna go ahead and skip over that for now." 

A small quip to break the ice, and the door was closed behind him to give them the privacy of a closed room.

"I'm going to be perfectly honest with you. I can work with all the students, their personalities aren't the main issue. As a teacher it's my job to find a method to teach everyone. But, within every group there are wild cards, uncertainties. And the uncertainties that these..." 

Oz said as he placed the files on her desk, the tags "Jet Marquies" and "Colette Eagle" visible on the front of the files. "Two possess are what's driving me crazy. I can fix a lot of things, and I can teach adapt to a variety of situations, but these two are cases I've never even seen before. One who seems to lack any sense of morality and another one who's basically a robot masquerading as a person."  Oz's eyes glanced over the files. 

"You asked me to come here because you thought my way of thinking and preparing for eventualities...Hope for the best, but expect the worst, in other words...had value within this school. I'm not going to pretend to be a hopeless optimist here, but I feel that these two in particular are lost causes. I can't fix what's broken on a fundamental level, and I can't teach something the morality of right and wrong, especially when they themselves seem to be stuck in a morass of apathy."

"So now I pose the question: What is it that you expect of me within this institution? What exactly do you want me to teach these kids about being a hero that someone like the vice president can't?"



@SoulTaker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

*Old Comrades Better Friends*
*Flashback*​"You should know by now that there isn't just one future. I did bring you here and I did so because I needed someone who I could trust who was someone I considered honest. I do not trust the Castillo family or their strong hold on this place nor do I trust my governmental allies who helped me attain this position. You are so far the only ally I have in this new life."

The God's Eye spoke with a softer tone than usual, it was almost as if she were addressing a friend instead of an ally of convenience. There was more shared experience between herself and Ozwald Rivera, as one of the Mighty Elite, someone who she had spilled blood with, she trusted him as much as someone like her was capable of.

"I understand the tight rope we are walking with some of these kids, this is your first time reading their files but I have had eyes on a lot of these children for a long time. When you do what we do it's naive to think you'll be around forever. After July..."

Her tone grew graver as she brought up was still a very sore spot for her. The God's Eye was not as warm or friendly as other heroes but she felt failure and loss more than any other, she blamed herself more than anyone for not being able to see the July 5th bombing before it happened.

"What separates us from the bad guys are the rules. We act like we're capable of playing by them and they don't care in the slightest, they're criminals why would they? With this in mind do you think we can really not explore every option for viably game changing heroes? Does the reward not outweigh the risk? I understand the problem with their temperaments but I truly believe that we can help Jet Marquise and Collete Eagle become great heroes who will save a lot of people."

At this juncture she rose her tiara, her visage only seen by the ocular camera that were the eyes of Stasis. For a moment the God's Eye fully became Gwen Khristie.

"Oz, you know I'm not an optimist. We do have to plan for the worst but between you and me, I think our influence can really help these kids. If we can build them up they can be the generation that finally ends _the nightmare." _

_@GiveRobert20dollars _


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 22, 2016)

FLASHBACK

Concerns for the Future- A painful memory

Oz's visage softened somewhat when the headmistress brought up the fact that he was the only one she could trust while in her new position. A small sigh escaped his lips as he maintained eye contact with his friend, with his comrade in arms on more than one ocassion. The ability read a situation and act accordingly, and an ability to see the future. That was what made the God's Eye such a frightening hero to go up against. Oddly enough, she seemed more out of her element here in this school than, perhaps because the task at hand was so monumentally large in scale. "The future isn't set in stone, but it's our job to make sure there's a future to fight for. You always did have a knack for handing out cryptic advice."

A small quip to lighten the otherwise somber mood, and Oz brought his attention to the files once again, still keeping his ears primed for whatever Gwen was saying. As one of the Mighty Elite, Oz had dealt with a variety of situations, some on a scale that he'd never even dreamt about when it came to the amount of coordination required to pull off a success. It was this particular characteristic of the Mighty Elite that hardened his way of thinking, his ability to look at a situation and dissect what the best course of action was for handling it, while still retaining the human element of emotion. To look at things from a completely logical perspective was to cast aside the human element, the element that the people most looked to when Heroes appeared. It was at that point that Gwen brought up a rather sore topic for the man, the incident in July. The attack had been one of the biggest coordinated efforts by the Pillars and the Mighty Elite in terms of damage control, and the things Oz had seen on that day were what could keep him up at night, wondering if the world had truly gone completely insane for one day. Fiddling with something in his pocket, Oz produced a small lighter. Silver in color, with a flower pattern decorating the frame, the name "HAUSS" etched into the center.

"We all lost something important on that day. Some of us lost our innocence, some lost their faith in heroes. Others lost friends and family." Oz's tone became almost as somber as his friend's, and he flicked the lighter open before directing his attention to the headmistress again. " That incident is precisely why these two worry me. You've had your eye on them for a long time, and yes...their quirks are indeed quite powerful. But if we remove the human element then we're just left with machines, not heroes. In terms of heroic qualities, one might have them but he certainly doesn't display them. The other is a bit more tricky, since the lack of emotions means there's no human element there to begin with. So what I'll do is this, I'll take a page from the Preacher's book..." Oz began speaking again as he closed the lighter and pocketed it again.

"...And I'm going to use the other kids to coax out whatever heroic qualities I can from these two. I'll help the two along the path as much as I can, but I'm not going to bank my hopes on them. It's a safer bet to focus on the ones that actually want to learn how to be heroes rather than take the two powerful X-factors to task. That's not to say I'm not going to push them, on the contrary, I'll push those two extra hard to bring out the best in them."

It was at that point in time that Gwen removed her visor, exposing her eyes and her face to him. She was speaking not as a hero, but as the person behind the mask. "I know, Gwen. I want to believe in these kids too, and I want to see them grab hold of their own future as heroes. The world's a dangerous place to be parading around in a cape and tights now, especially after the incident in July. But that's precisely why we have to push them to their limits. Even if it means breeding camraderie amidst internal conflicts between the students. Every single option we have, I'm going to use in order to coax out that potential you love talking about so much. And besides, some of them have dreams that need to come true. I'd feel like a monster if I denied them the chance to work for that dream."

The man removed his glasses as he spoke, mirroring Gwen's gesture of taking off her tiara. What was happening now was not a conversation between two members of staff, but rather a chat between longtime friends who were discussing a plan for the future. "They're going to hate us, you know. Hate us for pushing them to their limits, hate us for expecting so much out of kids. It kills me inside, knowing that I have to act out the part of the villain in this play. But it's the only way they're going to learn to be truly strong."

 Gwen nodded in agreement with her friend, while they may not have seen eye to eye on the granular matters of the day they had a shared abstract view of the future. They knew what would have to be done if they were going to create a future defense for not only the country but the entire world. The fact was that after July 5th, and not only that but events leading up to it such as the disappearance of heroes, and even further back to what had happened 17 years ago, they needed this new generation. 

"Even if they hate us for it we will make them into great heroes. I'm glad you decided to join me Oz, I'm not sure I needed my sight to know that you were the best man for the job. I appreciate your input but I still need to look upon these two students with my own eyes. It's only the first day of classes my friend, if there is a darkness we can not purge from these children and they are truly dangerous, then we will do what we need to do in order to ensure a better tomorrow."
She let the tiara slip back onto her eyes at the last utterance, a grave and solemn implication was made.

"But tomorrow is not today and I have a class to conduct. I can't be late on my first day, especially if I'm going to put the fear of God into them. Just remember that today is not tomorrow my friend, Jet Marquisse and Colette Eagle are just getting started in this world."


 And with that, the meeting between the headmistress and the teacher had concluded. Gwen left for her class momentarily after than, and at that moment Oz made it his personal mission for the day to explore the school's facilities in depth. 


(OST:   )





@SoulTaker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

*History 101*
*The Formation*​
The God's Eye trusted the judgment of her friend but knew that one meeting was not enough to make a proper discernment on his views, or more specifically, on the teens in question. Still Collete Eagle was just as apathetic and void-like as she thought she would be in person, and it was definitely unnerving as her only real outburst was seemingly motivated from a place of cruelty.

"When the luminescent baby was born the perception of power, or more rather, danger in this world changed. It use to be where if you grew up in a bad neighborhood you had to worry about guns and knives in schools. The kids who were deemed dangerous were the ones you would most want to steer clear of. The situation is diametrically different today; in our finest schools the students with destructive capacity as potent as two tons of TNT have the potential to be star pupils. As I was laying out in the beginning of class, as the population of quirk users increased the established norms of every world's society was changed."​
The God's Eye simply used Collete's answer as a springboard into the heart of the subject and to set the stage for the lesson she was imparting. Every quirk user, and by extension quirk, had the potential to change the world as the word possible was redefined with the birth of every child.

"People have sold their physical might for years but when quirks came it was different. All forms of nature have a perpetual addiction to balance. Overwhelming good means calamitous evil. That may seem cynical and I’m sorry if it’s not what any of you want to hear, but it’s the truth. It is one thing to be strong and bench press four hundred pounds it's another to be able to bend prison bars or manipulating the bank teller to hand over the banking information of all the frequent customers."​
Her tone was somewhat softer as she lectured putting her hand up to wave off any questions the student might have had at this point. Gwen had led them to what she really had wanted to talk about, involving the students and getting them talking, from a delinquent like Vino, to an emotional null like Collette. With that done she could begin to pull back the veil on how it began for her.

"Seventeen years ago the country was momentarily forced into a "fire sale". I guess one way to preface those events is by making it clear that evil won that day. An activator with the ability to "befriend" machines and make them loyal to him went rogue. He began to worm his way into all of the machines in the continental US. The country’s infrastructure essentially crumbled, as basic institutional amenities such as financial records, public utilities, and transportation were all made subservient to the technopath. His motivations were immaterial, but the intent was to crash the American market beyond repair and throw the entire world into chaos."​
At this point she looked around as all the children in the class had their interest piqued in this particular subject. It was a somewhat morbid subject but they were hearing about the exploits of that era straight from one of the key figures, it was as interactive as a history class could be.

"At the time the world hadn’t seen a quirk used like that and no one expected it, except for me."​
The implication was quite clear considering the nature of her quirk but as the students were finding out it was as much to do with an outward quirk as an internal one. The God's Eye came off as a very gruff and cold woman so her ability to trust, or rather not expect the worst seemed compromised depending on if your glass was half full or half empty.

"I was probably a few months older than all of you when I decided to fight. I was not a pro-hero, I was simply someone with the power to effect change and thus I did. I could tell you that with great power there is a responsibility but honestly it is not in my DNA to sit back and watch people suffer or even worse die. Realize though I am the exception. If this was something we had to repeat with the exact same conditions I could not say for certain we'd be successful.

Suffice to say I sought out six others, assembling a team of heroes who were the best suited to stopping the villains. The third day of darkness is when we began to fight back, fighting our way to the technopath after he had set up a stronghold in New York City. We fought with every breath in our body, every bit of mitochondrial energy we could muster, every particle of our soul as we strived to be pillars this country could stand on and for one week straight we battled the darkness...on the tenth day we won."​
She paused almost as if considering something. She knew what would come from the students as a result of her tale but decided against questions, again waving them off.

"Afterward we saw what we could do together and became the Seven Pillars. Still we knew that even with what we had accomplished in helping to save the nation we needed more to keep it stable. There wasn’t a way for us to be everywhere at once. In response we organized a roster of heroes from all across America and some allied nations to form the Mighty Elite."​
Taking a pause the God's Eye let a smile crack her steely facade once more, as she seemed to be almost beaming with pride at her next utterance;

"The worst period in this countries history also formed the foundation its greatest defense. Where we were once the undisputed number one country in the world in terms of power the rest of the world has caught up. Personally I estimate that in terms of cumulative quirk strength the United States of America ranks no higher than third in the world.

The reality of history is that it’s continuously being written. The purpose of this class will be for you to benefit from the past so that you may be the generation that becomes number one. It is not a matter of pride it is a matter of preparation, saving everyone means being the best, so that’s what we’ll make all of you.

Now with that overview I will open the floor up for questions, however there may a question I do not have the liberty of answering. If that is the case then I will simply alert you to such."

@Hero @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @InfIchi @Karma15 @Chronos​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 22, 2016)

FLASHBACK

A Hero is never Idle



Grimly facing the pale survivors the Hero Vigilance surveyed the damage done by the flood as a man meekly walked toward him before stopping and dropping to his knees.
"Thank you! Thank you so much for saving us!" A disheveled man standing at the front of refugees bowed profusely in front of his saviour, who only gazed back with a stern expression covering his face.

"I did not do it for thanks. But I will accept your gratitude. The damage dealt from this disaster was extensive. You should be glad you have managed to hold on to your lives-" 
Vigilance faced away from the bowing man, turning his attention elsewhere while attempting to search the area quickly.

"Is something the matter Sir Hero?" The man asked the hero who had cut off his own speech towards him.

Disturbed by the fact he did not sense anything amiss Vigilance turned back to the refugees "... I do not sense anyone else in this area. Are all the members of your group accounted for?"

"W-we will finish our check shortly but no one appears to be missing" The man looked back at the other refugees while whispering for them to count the heads of everyone there.

Rigel continued with ensuring they were in order before moving on,
"Make sure of it. I will inform a contractor of the damage dealt by this disaster. They will set up temporary homes while you stay in the emergency shelter. They will arrive and begin work later tomorrow if there are no delays. Here is their contact information." Vigilance slipped the man a small parchment. "I must go. I am needed elsewhere." The Hero Vigilance briskly walked off before disappearing around a corner and out of the man's sight.

'I have not received any news from GHH... and this is supposed to be the start of Orientation today... I will have to send a message then'
Quickly taking out a small cell Rigel sends a short message,
"What's the situation over there?"
Packing the cell away Rigel scanned the area before beginning his journey back towards Grand Heroics High.

'Hm? that was certainly fast. He's probably overextending again' Rigel thought as he felt vibrations meaning he had already received a reply. Stopping to check the message Rigel frowned slightly upon reading the text,
" I'll give you a full explanation when you get here."

'This does not bode well.'

Needing a full explanation upon arrival meant one of two things to Rigel: it was an issue too complicated to message or too sensitive to send by post. And neither sounded favourable to him.
'I should try to hurry,' Rigel began to continue his journey back when another message came in for an aid request in a nearby town to the disaster area.
Closing his eyes to concentrate Rigel began mapping a clear route to the town and changed destinations swiftly.
'It seems this will be a long day instead' Rigel mused to himself as his work wasn't finished.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 22, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF​
*Investigation 101*​@Kei
Dimitri wasn't too satisfied to say the least. Of course that's to be expected when he's put into the same class as the school staff member that sent him to detention. He couldn't help but wonder if this was on purpose or not. Well either way, there was an obvious awkwardness in the air despite him keeping his calm as he confidently rested his on his desk and his hand on his chin.

He had waited casually for students to ask him to be apart of their group but to no avail. Dimitri had hoped to gain favor from his earlier outburst in the auditorium but it looks like some of the students may see him as 'trouble to be around' with Richard staring at him like a hawk. "Ah well, what can you do?", he commented to himself under his breath. He finally stood up from his desk and gazed around the classroom.

Apparently just about all the groups were put together. If he wasted anymore time, he would be out as the only one without a partner, which would not a good look in his case. After a few more seconds, the green-haired youth's eye caught two boys. Dimitri snapped his fingers in a reaction of his success while also catching the attention of his targets at the same time. "Looks like you two are missing a third wheel," he walked over to them in a straight line, only four desks away. "Mind if I cut in?", Dimitri made is offer without hesitation.
@InfIchi @luffy no haki


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 22, 2016)

Introduction
10 Days Prior
Passing the Torch

​It was a sight to be behold, the wild countryside a nature reserve that she had once visited with her father not three years back. Today she was here with Berkley, her friend turned mentor he was five years older and a former student of her fathers before he earned his place at the Royal Heroes Academy five years prior.

Despite the rather childish moniker of Hamster Knight, he didn't seem the least bit bitter about the whole thing and he had shown her every courtesy... he hadn't changed in the slightest and she had learned to respect that by watching him, the battles he had fought both on the battlefield and within society. Nostalgia, it meant the pain from a old wound and her she felt it two fold, she couldn't help but compare him to her father... a twinge in her heart.

"I understand that you adopted your fathers moniker."Berkley said seeing the depression beginning to show, "It is a burden true enough and even more so when paying homage to ones own kin. I understand well enough Tera, the predicament you find yourself in... Everyone expecting you to live up to his name."

She couldn't deny him there was no spark with which to counter, instead she relented and spoke in a soft and cautious tone understanding him to be a professional now and deserving of her respect. "It is not the fact I failed that ills me, but instead that they would claim I had somehow cheated and now every academy in England will refuse me."

Berkley nodded in agreement it was true, while operating under different names the academies we're more or less the same organisation run under the Governments vigil, "As I understand it you did not cheat simply, used your Quirk to it's greatest potential. That being said, you must understand the examiners point of view also, having another perform the feat for you could be said to have breached the test's conduct."

"Oh I understand most certainly, if I could have presented a argument I would have most certainly it is simply that I have tarnished fathers name..." She fell silent recoiling from Berkley as he broke into laughter. "Nevermore? My lady, he is not the sort to pay them any notice. I will remind you this is a man who sacrificed his career for you, and you're skills can be applied to other roles besides that of a Heroine."

"Certainly not! I will not be some old man's secretary and I will certainly not surrender to any other fate. If I am to explore this world, experience it to the fullest potential I must have the resources and means to do so, their is no greater honour or profession than that of the heroes."

"That's more like the Tera I know."He said with some amusement watching as Boo scrambled up his shirt and clutching to his collar. She frowned, "I do not see how this is the least bit funny-"

"Oh very then back to business I suppose."He interrupted her before she could continue and make matters worse. "As you are already aware the Union has refused your application on grounds of 'cheating', they sent me to inform you of this... or rather I volunteered for the duty."

He stopped and reached into a messenger bag holding out a silver envelope, it wasn't addressed with only a symbol placed upon it's centre. She took it cautiously and noticed the weight almost instantly and inspected the mark. It was a two headed eagle emblazoned upon a kite shield of three points and a pair of serpents weaved in between. It was unsealed she noticed and emptied the contents into the palm of her gloved hand.

"Figured I might as well have been the one to present it to you."He said, she glanced upon what appeared to be a passport, visa, and numerous other papers. She glanced at the covering letter with some bewilderment.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Montebard & Co Agency
PO Box 739
London
W1W 6XX*​Dear Miss Jones,


I am sorry to hear that your application was refused on grounds that we have deemed questionable, as you are undoubtedly aware this transgression would have resulted in the termination of all applications made present, past, and future.


That being said, you're pedigree and abilities cannot be so easily dismissed. You're aptitude tests are of suitable calibre, for this board to consider your application and we would be honoured if you we're to accept the offer made to you.

We have secured three places at the Grand Heroics High as part of a exchange programme, as part of this is a excellent opportunity for you and your colleagues to broaden their horizons and attend a esteemed academy. Furthermore, the Board will provide a scholarship to support you in your studies and cover any expenses you may incur as a direct result of this opportunity.

That being said, it is important you also understand that as the Board is supporting your studies you also be under further scrutiny. Your placement is conditional on the basis of test and exam results, we will monitor your progress carefully, and if necessary offer your placement to other candidates in the instance of you being deemed unfit.

Please find enclosed all relevant information and documentation, and I look forward to working with you personally.

P.S. You're father requests that I inform you that he is proud to see you have accepted his mantle and he is condition remains stable, I trust you will understand.


Yours Faithfully,

_Signed_

_Dr Gladwyn Montebard CHA_
Chief Executive Officer




Tera noticeably trembled her voice wavered reading the text aloud, bringing a noticeable smile to Berkley usually stern face particularly as she noticed the black feather attached to the sheet oozing a shadowy substance.

"Where.... where is he?"She asked and he looked at her doubtfully in response, she knew he couldn't tell her sworn to the secrecy, she understood he had become a target of the Human Liberation Front who no doubt discovering his Quirk of Nevermore had hoped to use it to their own ends.

"I cannot say.... But I can make you this Oath no harm will come to him and any who seek to harm him or his family will find themselves subject to the judgement of Boo and my lance poise to their throat."

She nodded this was acceptable, he was man of his word and she knew her father not to be defenceless even while sickness plagued him. After-all, he was a pro once too and had faced greater threats than self-rightous quirkless men and women.

"When do we leave?"

"I still need to gather the other two, but our flight is booked for Thursday, 13:00 sharp at Heathrow. Meet me there, you'll be expected at the ceremony."

~Meanwhile~​
*Icarus Medical Facility*
*Location Unknown*

Gladwyn opened his eyes to a slit glancing upon Duncan laid within the hospital bed, a wing lost and arm replaced by a bandaged stump. "She accepted the offer, Nevermore. She'll be safer there..."

"... I hope she didn't take our pulling of the strings too seriously..."Duncan said in whisper staring down at the tablet in his hand, the true nature of her results and acceptance into the Royal Academy. "... I do not take kindly to this sort of manipulation especially when my own daughter is involved."

"They know your identity. She will become a target if she remains in the British Isles."

Duncan sighed and pressed his head back into the pillow, he knew this to be best for his daughter and the academy she had been placed into was esteemed enough to only support her credentials it was just on the other side of the Atlantic and so far away. He sighed, "It is about time we passed on the torch... I suppose." He tried to convince himself unsuccessfully, he was a parent so how could he not worry about his child going to some foreign and alien culture on the other side of the Atlantic, no matter how much she might enjoy it she would face dangers and he wouldn't be their to protect her. "Berkley is attending to?" He asked with a wist of hope.

"My son, yes we have business in the America's and he will be my representative there until such a time as our business is concluded - which given recent events in mainland Europe... it could be sometime to come. Anyway... get some rest you're not the spry bird you used to be."

"No... I'm not."He responded glancing at his torn wing and arm briefly recalling how the quirkless had so easily overwhelmed him. It beggared belief that the very same people he had spent his life protecting would suddenly turn on him in hopes of using his abilities for some unknown agenda. He was thankful for Gladwyn's interference.... even if it meant losing her.

_"I fly upon the blackest of wings,
I soar through the dark night sky,
I answer no call but my own,
I- you alone forge your own reality.
For you are Nevermore
The child of Creation."_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2016)

*The Game Zone *(@Cjones, @Karma15, @Hero, @Kei, @Wizzrobevox, @P-X 12, @Island)


P-X 12 said:


> Michael shook off his earlier misgivings after Meliena's talk. She was right; this was mainly to test their abilities. They weren't blowing things up in a subway area. They should treat it as such. He did question the apparent weight of her hand, but thought of it most likely being part of her Quirk.
> 
> "Right. Just playing villain. Thanks for that." He continued walking with her to their designated spot.


Meliena continues on
"A few people seem pretty hesitant to do this at all. Wonder who the opponents are..."


----------



## kluang (Jul 22, 2016)

@SoulTaker 

"Claymore was there. My master. Did you seen a man wearing a longcoat and a fedora wielding a blade as big as he is in that fight?"

"You're one of the Seven Pillars?" ask Adele, the wheelchair girl. "You can heal me, can you?" 

"I can't feel my legs and quirk anymore. Do something. Please. Anything. Please.."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> DIMITRI
> ALEXANDROF​
> *Investigation 101*​@Kei
> Dimitri wasn't too satisfied to say the least. Of course that's to be expected when he's put into the same class as the school staff member that sent him to detention. He couldn't help but wonder if this was on purpose or not. Well either way, there was an obvious awkwardness in the air despite him keeping his calm as he confidently rested his on his desk and his hand on his chin.
> ...



"Well... Well... Well." Charlie smirked as big a smirk as he could manage. "The game is set. The pieces are in place." He leaped up to his feet and grabbed the young man's hand with his own. "Just the man I wanted on my team. I like your style D.Anarchy. I like your style. You're a man who knows what makes the world turn and I can appreciate that." 

Charlie released his hand and offered a seat to his new comrade. "Well then the un-dream team has been formed. Seems like we're the outcasts of this little shindig." The black haired teen sat down and kicked back. "So I'll explain the plan one more time quick as I can. The simple form is this, We vote betray and we work on a 2/1 chance that we win. However, We can also use the surroundings as a means of getting around the rules. There is an echo in the room, we listen hard enough we can probably hear their votes. Then we can act accordingly." 

His smirked died down and his tone grew serious. "But there is another option. One right out of left field. No one said we had to tell Ol' VP the truth."

@luffy no haki @Kenju


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *History 101*
> *The Formation*​
> The God's Eye trusted the judgment of her friend but knew that one meeting was not enough to make a proper discernment on his views, or more specifically, on the teens in question. Still Collete Eagle was just as apathetic and void-like as she thought she would be in person, and it was definitely unnerving as her only real outburst was seemingly motivated from a place of cruelty.
> 
> ...




The Banality of Evil

One Snip, Two Snip, Three Snips, Nick. I can't wait to see what makes you tick

The operating room houses a distinct metallic smell. The stench of iron so prominent that you can taste it in the air. The luminescent lights are dim and repeatedly flicker. Shadows gather and dance in the back light. Twilight creeps in and the remnants of light wither away. Alone, you find yourself isolated, laying on the O.R., with only the shadows as company, and yet that sound lingers.

One Snip, Two Snip, Three Snips, Nick. I can't wait to see what makes you tick


​


A figure tiptoes from the back light, it's shadow trailing behind. You can't make out his face, and through his obscure visage the only thing that can be made out is a smile. The smile alone paints you a picture and without needing words you are able to anticipate what comes next. You jerk violently, thrashing away, commanding your legs to take off. Your panic continues on until reason kicks in. Iron, the smell continues to linger, growing stronger with every passing moment. You start to wonder, begin to question, start to really look and see. With what little sensation you have, with what little strength you can muster, you jerk your head up in a fanatical attempt to uncover the truth. 

Blood, crimson scarlet pools of it, lying on the table. There you are, lying on the table. With the twilight as your audience and the table as your stage, there you are lying on the operating table. Lying in a pool of your blood, your eyes noticing an irregularity. Your legs, what use to be your legs, gone. Two stumps appear as your eyes trail down your midsection, searching for what use to be extensions of your body. Terror. You scream, bellowing at the horrendous sight. And yet, there is no pain, there is no suffering. You scream and scream until there is a pause. Everything goes to stasis and you find that the shadows are not merely in the back light, they're everywhere. Darkness, there is only darkness


"Nurse Farley, ten blade please" A voice commands.

The voice amidst the shadows has an owner. A bearded man of dark complexion and horn rimmed glasses. The nurse passes him his scalpel and he continues his work. He is like a musician at the opera, a child at play. The operating table clad with scarlet rivers is his muse, and his sand box.

"Subject was given a form of Fentanyl as anesthesia. Normally pain transmits to the central nervous system via three pathways. Through the anesthetic that was synthesized, these signals are momentarily halted. Although the subject remains conscious, although in a state of stasis, he is unable to react to any external stimulus reacting to his body" The man tapes the ordeal. Documenting the experience like an adolescent taping home movies.

With glee on his face and mischief in his heart he proceeds with his game.

"Nurse Farley, has it ever piqued your interest on the span of time a body can continue functioning without a heart. It is a common misconception that upon removal of the heart, death is instantaneous. Does it not ever rile you up and make you wonder for yourself?"

"No..." She responds.

"Four minutes. That's the length of time the brain can survive without oxygen. Now there are of course your outliers and the time of expiration really depends on the condition of the body, but is it not fun to try anyway?" With minute movements of his hand he motions toward the mid section of the subject. Utilizing his scalpel he goes to work, weaving through the many interconnected vessels and muscles of the body.Snipping away, he does away with the ventricles first, proceeds onward for the aorta, does away with the vena cavas, and finally with a barbaric lunge, punctures the base of the heart.

Moments past and he glances at his watch, his face like a child who has received a new toy.

"Three minutes and twenty seconds" His eyes glimmer with passion.

"Mr. Hero here must have been a smoker" He teases, poking away at the discolored muscle tissue.

"Was that not an educational experience Nurse? It's not every day one see's a heart dissection live! Let alone one of a Hero! A Hero's heart!" He playfully pats the frightened nurse on the back, and before leaving to call in a clean up crew, he gesticulates toward her.

"Please tell me you got that on tape"


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Jul 22, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael shook off his earlier misgivings after Meliena's talk. She was right; this was mainly to test their abilities. They weren't blowing things up in a subway area. They should treat it as such. He did question the apparent weight of her hand, but thought of it most likely being part of her Quirk.
> 
> "Right. Just playing villain. Thanks for that." He continued walking with her to their designated spot.



"Hello my future villain!!!!" a woman greets the duo.

"HOHOHOHO!!!!" She continues with a very bad villain laugh. 

Tiffany stands at their destination with hands in her hips.

"C'mon, villains. Laugh with me. Villainous laugh is a trademark."

"Teacher, what are you doing here?"

"Oh yeah, I suppose to give you this.Tiffany handed Michael an envelope with #1 written on it.

"Good luck. And Happy Villaining."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 23, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *The Game Zone *(@Cjones, @Karma15, @Hero, @Kei, @Wizzrobevox, @P-X 12, @Island)
> 
> Meliena continues on
> "A few people seem pretty hesitant to do this at all. Wonder who the opponents are..."





kluang said:


> "Hello my future villain!!!!" a woman greets the duo.
> 
> "HOHOHOHO!!!!" She continues with a very bad villain laugh.
> 
> ...



Michael waved towards Ms. Maye. "Oh, er, Gwahahahaha . . . haha . . ."

_"Ugh, that was terrible."_ He chided himself for his painfully awkward villain laugh as she walked over and handed him an envelope marked #1. "Oh, thank you!" He turned to Meliena, package in hand. 

"Well, I suppose that answers one mystery for us. We appear to be #1." He opened the envelope. He looked around the room to look for any green card holders. "Now to find out who has our number." He looked into the envelope, pulling out its contents.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael waved towards Ms. Maye. "Oh, er, Gwahahahaha . . . haha . . ."
> 
> _"Ugh, that was terrible."_ He chided himself for his painfully awkward villain laugh as she walked over and handed him an envelope marked #1. "Oh, thank you!" He turned to Meliena, package in hand.
> 
> "Well, I suppose that answers one mystery for us. We appear to be #1." He opened the envelope. He looked around the room to look for any green card holders. "Now to find out who has our number." He looked into the envelope, pulling out its contents.


"1 for number one hehe... HAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA!"
A rather impressive villainous laugh erupts from Mel followed by a muffled giggle.
"Hmhmhm. Yeah, lets find who."
Melania approaches Freya and Donovan like it was nothing
"Hey are you two marked for #1?"
@Tenma @Karma15 @P-X 12


----------



## Chronos (Jul 23, 2016)

_Jacob Mikael Connor_
_Liquid Time_



Frail Thrones of Transmuted Gold:
_It's Certainly Not My Job to Save the World_

_"Caesar"_​Memory slipped so effortlessly from his finger tips, eyes opened to the visage of white, sheets of which hid his battered flesh under the coat of stained bandage arms and a cold temperature. His breath was at ease, his mind began to settle on the reality before him, the blur of his vision subsiding faintly, attempting to propel himself to sit up, merely to be weight by the immediate sting of the collating pain, a fissure at the spin and arm, followed immediately by a sting on the abdomen, pulsating instantly on a flurry of  a second, breath rattled and searched for the pumps which would settle the severeness of the injuries. The pulse of his heart began to subside once again, gripping the sheet on top of him as to relent the jibe away. A sigh escape, tuning his sight on the shelf which showed the time of day, around 4:00 PM in the afternoon, sun was hid behind a cloudy sky. The senses began to register the surrounding, the arid atmosphere of lackluster design covered the room in a absentminded pigment of soft blue, a sterile air roamed across the four wall decorated by the vision of machines which beeped and buzzed at the sound of his heartbeat. Eyes followed to the TV screen which displayed the reflection of its dark mirrored perspective of reality, on the bed next to him laid not a single soul, which merely adjusted his mind to accept that he was indeed alone in this room. Recalling his thoughts he began to replay the incident which led him to this moment... Perhaps it was in fact unwise to spend the those hours on school grounds studying for the next test coming Monday. The warning were clear and the evidence placed before him, but after set warning of a villainous criminal running loose was announced it had been a total of three weeks. The sense of danger long passed from many citizens and their natural guards loosened at the comfort of uncertainty. 

Jacob himself fell into such skepticism unknowingly, and along with much of his classmate they all found a reason to stay out a bit longer than previous recommended for whatever the situation. A sigh escaped him, it was rather irritating that this befell him knowing he was merely trying to better his grade. Not that it was horrible, but to be caught in the threshold of everything was in fact something completely unfair. Did the universe hold a personal grudge on him? Perhaps he should reconcile before attempting such stupidity once more. Yes, that happened, after returning relatively late from school grounds he and a couple of classmate decided to accompany each other to their homes due to the incidents that had been propelled by the media. General horribleness with a dash of cynicism exploited the news as it always did regarding the recent increase in the populations villainous attempts. The number had recently increased from 10% to around 25% since the start of the new year. This of course was effort that had been propelled from long before the times brought themselves forwards to this juncture, but of course as a means to implement awe and interest into the population. Or perhaps now thinking about it, retelling the stories he read and saw on TV regarding these incident blended together with what occurred... perhaps they weren't really that far off. A fight? Yeah, that's what occurred.

The villain that's been in the news for the past few weeks seemed to have been cornered and found itself on the run. Unfortunately, his quirk was powerful enough to withstand and rebel against the police and the heroes that were there at present. His quirk... What was it again? His fingers flicked in attempts to, power rose from the earth itself, but not that wasn't it. It as if matter itself came to his aid, molding it strictly across himself, but it wasn't that complicated, no. Perhaps even that amount of strength he held was as a secondary effect to the original quirk... It was earth manipulation, the control solids perhaps. A battle regarding such a splendidly dangerous quirk, they were domed, him a couple of classmates and some bystanders... after such a hostage situation took place. And after such a fight, however they were horribly outclassed... 

Turning his head after recollecting thought, a bouquet of flows laid upon the table opposite to the window, balloons of all colors floating at the mercy of its helium, restrained only by the string that held it to a small basket. Of which withing, wrapped on clear plastic were a couple of objects ranging from a small plush doll and a couple of chocolates. Next to it a card, neatly balancing itself on the table with a perfect fold in the center. Hand extending to hold such, teeth gritting as the pain began to reside, picking up the contents and bringing it up to his vision. 


_"Thank you. And we're sorry. _

_Because of you we get to live another day, but you shouldn't have bared that burden. We're extremely grateful, and we owe you our lives. Keep doing what you do, young hero. _
​_Those you saved._" ​​The contents after were just a bunch of signatures, some he recognized and whatnot with their own personal quip. Get well, and keep going through. Hearts and the like very beautifully put together. A smile crossed him, a sigh of relief and soon he felt the tears well up. They were okay... his efforts weren't for naught. Their eyes which embedded themselves with that horrible sight of sadness and dread was satiated with safety he provided. He could help them live a better tomorrow. That was what he wanted, that desperation that took over, the worry for their lives, all of which was at the grip of his finger tips, the door opened and immediately he begun to wipe away his eyes with his sleeves. Turning to look at the door. A head peered carefully, slight presenting the sight of those eyes hued of aqua.

"Y-You're awake!" a voice rose from the seams, before dashing away. Who was that? Was all that the boy thought, before returning to his thoughts. What day was it? It's obvious to assume this was in fact the hospital, but how long as he been out? Before his thought could reassure itself, a woman entered the room, a s nurse with the same girl as before. Soon she aided him into sitting down, asking a few question before checking for anything out of the ordinary. Pulse, and other standard stuff, before smiling and leaving. Telling him that the doctor would arrive as soon as she reported it and he received the notification. Which Jacob merely responded with a "Thank you kindly." 

After such she proceeded to exit the room, leaving him with this known stranger. Which obviously it's a contradiction, he knew who this girl whom presented himself was, he knew of her existence, but he knew nothing else other than her name. Her garments spoke volumes of her in toll, her eyes a light aqua much like the color of her hair, pinned together by a strange adornment that suited her appealingly. She directed herself to the seat next to him and pulled it closer a smile on her lip while she gazed upon him in silence for what seemed like an eternity. Jacob began to sense discomfort which propelled him to turn his gaze away before she began to speak.

_Her name is Sybil Owens. She was one of the few who were caught up in the incident. _​
.​


"You do remember things, right?" She spoke rather soft through a simple smile. Almost wary that Jacob many not still be completely conscious after the trauma. Jacob shook away the initial discomfort of the situation and turned to lock eyes with her once again. "Yeah. I'm glad to see you're okay, Sybil." Her hands gripped at her skirt leaning forward to meet his gaze more comfortably. "Wish I could say the same about you. How are you feeling?" Jacob rose his arm, opening, closing, opening closing. "Functional." He said before realizing that he'd be here for awhile. Every individual movement he delivered felt restrictive, heavy. The brain commanded the body to move, but the strained placed weights upon them, they struggled to finish the command, but as it seemed it wasn't completely horrible, after the adrenaline and rush of battle all have acclimated to this, and this was the result of pushing his body to extremes it was obviously not prepared for. "How long have I been out?" Her head turned, her swayed to the right, her mind recalling the events which transgressed through the time they've been in that fight. "Around three to four days. You were in intensive care until a couple of hours ago. Me and the guys prepared a couple of gift for you, the school even went far enough to recollect a couple of dollars for your operation." So it was as bad as he suspected. 

"Your parents are very kind people. I didn't know your mom was a doctor." Placing her in a position where she had to operate on her own son... Such a thought ran bitter on his tongue. Though thanks to her quirk, she could heal him rather spectacularly, however, the result were still evident that his body would have to do the rest. He wondered how much of her regeneration did she utilize. Her quirk was amazing in paper, but there was a reason why she wasn't a hero. It was too detrimental and clumsy. Though it did the job well enough to secure procedures but it couldn't over extend itself too far, if not the body's own anti-bodies would kill its user. It was careful process and she had to control to handle it, but anything beyond critical she couldn't handle. So he assumed that her quirk management have to be tedious and time consuming. She would have to be precise and on top of such stitch together the skin and tissue while continuously applying her power. It must've taken a lot out of her. "Thank you, Sybil. I really appreciate it." Her curiosity began to take over and she continued to speak.

"You never told anyone your quirk, I didn't even know you could have something so strong in your hands." Jacob tried to ignore that, he didn't quite enjoy having to explain the ins and out of his quirk. She seemed to have caught on rather quickly by the distinct shift of his eyes. Her fingers began to trace themselves on the blue hue of his clothes, soon suctioning the color into one center before pulling the color away into a ball that floated above her index finger, like an artist painting upon a canvas the color shifted into an element, water and it poured itself upon the empty glass that stood on the shelf, leaving the area of his shirt with the colorless grey. This was her quirk, _Prisma _she could graft colors from any surface and with it create an element of her choosing. That was all he had heard from the teachers that were praising such gift as one of the top contenders to be sent to the School of Grand Heroics. She was in fact praised for it, but it had a rather simplistic draw back. Other than leaving a colorless stain where she placed her finger upon, she also suffered from pigmentation disorder. Her hair and eyes would eventually turn gray due to the ability slowly draining its hue. She could for the most part repaint them, but they will fade eventually as time continued. 

"Here, drink up."

Skeptical Jacob answered. "Is that even safe?" which she immediately replied as if used to the question. "Yup. It's water made from the color blue. Nothing out of the ordinary."

"You can't really expect me to call that quirk ordinary."

"Yours is pretty unordinary too." She was doing that again, which at this juncture seemed like a tease more than anything. Gripping the glass on his hands he drank up the contents of it, merely to have now a second visitor enter the room. This one however was a perfect stranger. He knew nothing of him, his massiveness spoke volumes, however. He was tall, menacing. The patch on his eyes told the story of battle, the stern demeanor of his eyes, the crimson of his hue matching his own, the grayness of his hair only increasing the aura, slicked back so professionally, garments of that of a war general as he stood before the two.

"You're awake. Good." ​


"My name's Nikolai Parker. I am part of a special association of Heroes. You're in a lot of trouble, kid." ​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 23, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Deadly Games, part 3

Crowd Control 101 *@Karma15, @P-X 12, @Unlosing Ranger)*​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "1 for number one hehe... HAHAHAHAHHAHAAAA!"
> A rather impressive villainous laugh erupts from Mel followed by a muffled giggle.
> "Hmhmhm. Yeah, lets find who."
> Melania approaches Freya and Donovan like it was nothing
> ...



Donovan looked at their card number. Well, that confirmed that these two were not their opponents, unless this was part of some elaborate ruse. He recognized one of them, the black-haired girl- Melaina, if he recalled. Yeah, the paranoid one on the first day. He turned to Freya and shrugged. Seems any information they eavesdropped from these two was useless- though knowing that they weren't who they were up against was a win in its own right

After some consideration, he showed them his card. "We are #2. You won't have to worry about us."


----------



## Tenma (Jul 23, 2016)

*Warrior School: The Hot Zone

Crowd Control 101 (@Tenma, @Karma15, @Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @Kei, @Cjones, @Wizzrobevox, @Island, @Hero, @InfIchi, @kluang)
*​"Alright, place your bets." The 3 teachers in the control centre placed slips of paper onto the middle of the coffee table. "Interesting choices, Kyle."  Professor Ryan commented as he placed his own predictions on the table. "And a...predictable one on your part." He tuned to Tiffany Maye. "Alright, best out of 3 gets $500 from each of us and a day off. And yes, I'm actually going to win this time, Kyle, so you can stop smirking there."

He looked at the clock. _That should be enough time_, he figured. He looked at the 5 teams wrapping up their battle strategies. Some looked well organised and prepared, others were still apparently trying to break the ice.  Victor and Troya fell well into the latter category, with Victor's typically infectious demeanor falling flat before someone of such belligerence.

Zia and Ebony looked scarcely better. Ebony looked confident but distant, while the werewolf girl looked like she was about to sink into her own shoes. While aware that he probably held some degree of bias, he couldn't help but feel she had few of the makings of a hero.

On the other hand, progress for Melaina and Michael, as well as Donovan and Freya, seemed to be going well, having come up with their battle strategies. Still, in an environment as unpredictable as this, a good plan could hardly ensure one's victory.

Regardless, their prep time was over. He spoke into the mike. "Alright, ladies, gentlemen, Crowd Control 101 officially begins as of...well, give it 1 or 2 minutes, I'd say. All heroes, head to Entrance A of the zone with your number." He referred to the large double doors, also intended as an 'escape route' for the virtual civillians. "And you would-be villains, take Entrance B." Entrance B, on the other hand, was a small door on the side of each of simulation room. He watched as the students began to make their way into the simulation room.

Each of the 3 zones had essentially identical interiors and features. Designed to simulate a shopping district, and complete with a life-like, responsive crowd, it had been one hell of an endeavor to create even for him. Some members of the crowd even has subroutines. FRom each of the monitors, he could see the 10 students begin to take in their new virtual surroundings. And then he activated the first directive.

An announcement spoken in a digitized voice was made in each of the three zones, technically directed at the virtual citizens but clearly moreso at the actual participants. _"Attention all civillians. Terrorists have been reported within the Game Zone. Please follow the relevant authorities and move in an orderly fashion to the appropriate exit."_

At this the crowd immediately broke into a panic, traveling in effectively the opposite of an 'orderly fashion', with virtual policemen quickly moving in to contain them, though insufficient to direct so many people. Well, it would be interesting to see how the students took care of this. Turning away from the control panel, he stepped onto the veranda and overlooking the ten youths and with a last glance down at them, he removed his magnum from its holster, aimed it at the ceiling, before letting loose a single shot.

"That's your signal, ladies and gentlemen. You may begin!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 23, 2016)

The place was frantic, of course it was, why would it be? He should have know that would have been the case, he was at least hoping for a moment of calm before jutting right into chaos. This was no time to pout though, he immediately put his mind to work.


He mumbled quickly and quietly to himself. Without turning to face Troya he spoke in an oddly calm and focused tone.

"Let's get going. Try to follow the crowd flow to the nearest one." He brushed up against some pedestrians as he walked forward. 'They're tangible, huh? Good to know....' He thought moving forward. If worst came to worse, he could try killing some himself before trying to escape.


"Be on your guard, they could come from anywhere. And keep you head low." He was using very selective language to avoid the wrong people hearing him and getting the wrong, or right, idea. Hopefully Troya picked up on that. They were getting closer with the help of the crowd pushing, but they still had to be careful.

@Kei @Island @Hero


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2016)

Melaina  makes her way to Entrance B with Michael and has the suitcase, which disappears from existence as soon as things begin so it can't be stolen or anything else crazy.
"Remember follow my lead."
Melaina runs ((Making sure Michael is right behind)) until she gets near the crowd then suddenly grab Michael's hand like a couple would so they can make their way through the crowds easier, with the combined weight of them they can easily slowly make their way through the crowd towards the destination point AND pretend to be civilians without making a scene. Noticeably Melaina is slightly blushing.
"Just keep the act up all the way through as a couple."
@P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 23, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: The Hot Zone
> 
> Crowd Control 101 (@Tenma, @Karma15, @Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @Kei, @Cjones, @Wizzrobevox, @Island, @Hero, @InfIchi, @kluang)
> *​"Alright, place your bets." The 3 teachers in the control centre placed slips of paper onto the middle of the coffee table. "Interesting choices, Kyle."  Professor Ryan commented as he placed his own predictions on the table. "And a...predictable one on your part." He tuned to Tiffany Maye. "Alright, best out of 3 gets $500 from each of us and a day off. And yes, I'm actually going to win this time, Kyle, so you can stop smirking there."
> ...



Michael went with Meliena and grabbed their suitcase. He also watched Meliena absorb the suitcase into her own body. _". . . Well, that's new."_ Afterwards, they made their way towards the general population.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina makes her way to Entrance B with Michael and has the suitcase, which disappears from existence as soon as things begin so it can't be stolen or anything else crazy.
> "Remember follow my lead."
> Melaina runs ((Making sure Michael is right behind)) until she gets near the crowd then suddenly grab Michael's hand like a couple would so they can make their way through the crowds easier, with the combined weight of them they can easily slowly make their way through the crowd towards the destination point AND pretend to be civilians without making a scene. Noticeably Melaina is slightly blushing.
> "Just keep the act up all the way through as a couple."
> @P-X 12



Michael, surprised at the first portion of Meliena's plan non the less followed her instructions, walking with her on his arm as they made their way through the crowd of individuals, manipulating his heat so that it wasn't much higher than anyone else. He kept his eyes looking straight forward and at the crowd, attempting to divert attention to himself.

"So," Michael started, turning towards Meliena. "Where do you think we should go from here? I mean, there's still a bunch of places we could go to after this." He tried to keep it vague in case someone else was listening in.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael, surprised at the first portion of Meliena's plan non the less followed her instructions, walking with her on his arm as they made their way through the crowd of individuals, manipulating his heat so that it wasn't much higher than anyone else. He kept his eyes looking straight forward and at the crowd, attempting to divert attention to himself.
> 
> "So," Michael started, turning towards Meliena. "Where do you think we should go from here? I mean, there's still a bunch of places we could go to after this." He tried to keep it vague in case someone else was listening in.


"I don't know where I left it, maybe someone brought it to the lost and found nearby?"
Again holding Meliena's hand and being next to her it feels like she weighs more than Michael himself. It's probably the closest she's been to someone since being here for anyone to be able to tell.
"It's too important to lose in a terrorist attack."
The intention was rather clear and it's highly doubtful even with very enhanced hearing it could be heard by anybody besides himself or even the nearby crowds.


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2016)

Doubt​Richard Castillo
Two Truths and A Lie
Class Begins​
_Mimi (@Hollow ), Charlie (@InfIchi), Dimitri (@Kenju), Elendel (@Atlantic), Maxwell (@luffy no haki), Roman (@Karma15), Yeshua (@Cjones)_


Richard had let the groups and kids mingle with each other, and he heard some interesting things. Students that already wanted to ally with one and someone was thinking this was a test of being a hero. Though it was nothing like that. How could someone be a hero when they don’t know themselves? Heroes come in different shape and sizes, personalities and beliefs, there were some that believed that believed that sacrifices had to be made, others were martyrs, willing to give their lives for a cause. Although what good is a cause if you die, however on the same hand sacrifices pile up, the number lives saved vs the number of lives lost, ends up balancing out sometimes in the future.

Heroes had to make tough choices.

No…. 

People had to make tough choices.

They will learn how to carry the weight of their actions, and he hoped they would learn what was important to them in some shape or form. So when they had to face difficult choices, they could do it with stride while being true to themselves, because when they got out on the field, that’s the only real person they had. 

The three groups were formed, one on the top left hand corner, the other on the top right, and finally the last one formed in front of him. Richard stood up from his desk as he eyed the group long and hard, hopefully they will provide some interest. 

“Alright, it seems we have formed.” Richard made his voice loud and blusterous so everyone could hear, “Starting now, the rules are in place, you cannot communicate with each other unless it through me, you cannot cheat, that means if I catch you listening in, or passing notes to one another, you automatically fail.”

“When you come up with your vote, I want one of you, and I repeat one of you to come and give it to me privately. Your votes will be private until I read them off.”

“Whether you ally or betray, it doesn’t matter to me, it doesn’t make you less of a person. It means you focused on you and your group, you understand that not everyone should be trusted, and that’s a smart thing to have out on the field. However, you must be able to carry that weight of that team you betrayed.”

Richard then nodded his head, “If you choose to ally, you have a kind and caring heart, you believe in the goodness of humans. We need that hope on the field, we need that bright ray that people believe in, but you also must realize, there are some people you can’t trust. You can’t save everyone….You will never save all the people that are around you, so protect what you have, and never let your guard too far down.”

Richard clapped his hands….

“With that the games begin, and you’ll have a full hour before you have to cast your votes.” Richard announced, “Once that hours is reached, if you haven’t voted, you’ll automatically ally. “

“I’m looking forward to all of your votes.”

“BEGIN!”​


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 23, 2016)

Freya Johanson

Crowds & Villains
w/Donovan @Tenma @Kei @Cjones 

Freya stood alongside her partner Donovan by Entrance A. Earlier he had suggested she use her super human hearing to eavesdrop on the other group. She raised an eyebrow in astonishment at such a bold suggestion.

"I see you a have a bit of Loki in you!" She gave him a hard slap on the back as if the two were familiar teammates on a varsity football team.

She carried out her little espionage but found nothing worth mentioning. Zia and Ebony were still at the ice breaking phase, and from the scarcity of their interactions she could tell there was tension between them. If you were to compare the two teams, Donovan & Freya were similar to well acquainted colleagues, whereas Zia and Ebony were bitter enemies. Their weakness aside, Freya knew better than to underestimate an opponent. Sure, Donovan and her were more friendly with one another, one could say they were the more efficient team, but not once did she ignore the possibility that the the two of them would fair better in martial might. After all, they had no information on what their quirks were.

 The exercise had begun and with the sound of Professor Ryan's gunshot the crowd went into a frantic panic. Freya immediately threw herself into the scene, helping the virtual law enforcement reign in the unruly crowd. She noticed Donovan was already putting the plan into motion. He carefully broke away from the crowd upon hearing the gun shot and was already beginning his search for the objective.

Meanwhile, Freya was tasked with controlling the virtual crowd. All hell broke loose within seconds of being informed that there were terrorists on site. People brutally shoved one another, men were being trampled, fights broke out and the screams of terror filled the vicinity. 

Freya erratically motioned her eyes back and forth, gazing at the many of events taking place. Do I break the fights first? What do I do about the people who were trampled? Call in the ambulance? No idiot, wouldn't they already be notified if there was a bomb threat. Think. Think.

Her sensory input was overstimulated by myriad of scenarios. Unable to multi-task the current situation, she started to break down.

"Everybody shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" She screamed, to no avail. The crowd paused in a temporary stasis, stared blankly at her once, and went back into full panic mode.

"Fuck me" She cursed herself.


​


----------



## Hero (Jul 23, 2016)

_Isaac Manzanares_
Crowd Control 101
_______________________












_________________________
_
"Emphasizing the crowd means de-emphasizing individual humans, Westley. Your goal is to protect _everyone_, got that?" Isaac said, making sure to look the red head right square in the eye. The rich boy patted his briefcase and snickered arrogantly. 

"I have just the thing. Go do your thing illegal alien"

The two boys saluted each other at the entrance and split up inside the crowd. Walking into the crowd was like sinking into a stew, Isaac became an ingredient, taking on a certain flavor. When the time was right, the boy would step out of the crowd of individual, unique people. Isaac pressed his earpiece into his ear to check for any feedback regarding his opponents location. Once received, he would enter this game and change the values on the scoreboard to say, heroes-1: villains-0.

Just then, transmission of his opponents position came in.

" I don't have to beat them. I don't have to beat these, hijos de puta. I just have to keeps them in place... until Westley does _that_."​


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2016)

@Wizzrobevox 
*The Difference Between Me And You*
*Troya Magnus*
*Interaction*
*Class Begun*











_I don’t give a darn_

_I don’t give a darn_

_I don’t give a darn_
_
*I DON’T GIVE A FLYING FUCK*_​
Troya mind yelled, she couldn’t voice it, because her mouth couldn’t keep up with her train of thought. Like she felt her mouth open to say something, but she wanted to say so much that it became jumbled bunch of mess of words. She hated herself for getting so worked up, but she couldn't help it, she was angry! 

And then this person in front of her, this dude, Victor was going on and on….

How could she work with these people!

She was the best!
​She felt her jaw lock and her fist clench, she wanted to punch the living blue shit out of everyone here. Just one good slung after another, but no, violence against others were wrong. So she just politely turned around, and slammed her fist into the wall over and over again. She had to stay calm, she had to stay calm! She had to stay calm or else! Her whole arm got engulfed in flames as she constantly punched the wall again and again and again, until there was a huge hole in the wall, but she couldn’t stop.

_“African Daisy. Aconitum. Agapanthus. Ageratum houstonianum. Alchemila…”_ She mumbled through each punch, _“Allium roseum. Alstroemeria. Alyssum. Ameranthus. Amaryllis. Anemone. Angelonia.”_

_“How…Can….We work together as a team….”_ She mumbled underneath her voice, _*“WHEN THERE IS NO GODDAMN TEAM!”*_

_*“ANTHURIUM OR MORE COMMONLY CALLED THE FLAMINGO FLOWER!”*_​
Troya turned back to the wall and slammed her fist into it so damn hard that her flames burst against the walls.

_*“SNAPDRAGONS ARE BEAUTIFUL FLOWERS THAT HAVE A MEANING OF CONCEALMENT AND BEAUTY!!!!”

“AARRRGGHHHHHH!!!! I SHOULD BE! IN HISTORY! WITH GODS EYE!! BUT THEY FUCKED UP MY SCHEDULE!!!!”

“PURPLE GRANNY BONNETS MEAN RESOLVE TO WIN! USUALLY GIVEN TO A CRUSH IN ORDER TO PROMOPTE THE FEELING OF NEVER GIVING UP!!!”*_​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 23, 2016)

Kei said:


> @Wizzrobevox
> *The Difference Between Me And You*
> *Troya Magnus*
> *Interaction*
> ...



*Break Open! Our New Academia!: The Worst Wonder Duo
*​A loud noise! Was it the heroes?! On guard, Victor turned around. "Troya-" He said as he turned around about to warn her, but there was one problem with that. She would not be able to hear him.

Because she was at the start.


Punching a wall.


That she set on fire.


And screaming about flowers.


Well, at least he knew her quirk now. At this rate, though, it'd only be a matter of time before the heroes came it the disrest and found them, it didn't help that he was already a fair distance away from her moving against a crowd. He managed to rush back as he quickly came up with an excuse for her behavior.

"MY FRIEND!" He said loudly. "She's having an episode! She's freaking out!" He said making up excuses for her behavior as he managed to reach her. He gave a few quick quips to the people surrounding her about her 'condition' and quickly grabbed her by the arm that wasn't on fire before running with her in his grasp. He didn't have time to lose, the heroes were probably already on their way, he had to find the nearest bomb. Though she probably felt like ripping his head off right now, but that was the least of his worries.

"If you don't like me, that's fine." He said as he pushed through the crowd. "And if you don't want to he my partner, that's cool too." He was barely keeping a grip as he pushed through the masses. It also felt like he was starting to ignite her other arm. "And if you want to fry me to dust, that's just dandy!" He quickly turned a corner and gripped her arm even harder. "But don't you dare claim to be a great hero with a higher potential then the rest of us when you're acting like a little kid. You don't get that luxury, Troya Magnus!" He raised his voice, which  was surprisingly stern, but lacking anger, if anything, it seemed more disappointed yet focused, much like a parent. They weren't going to be able to do anything as a team at this rate, and beside that probably being part of the score, it means they couldn't have any fun doing this, that was boring. "You don't get to shout off about all and then whine like a brat when you don't get your way, is that the kind of hero you want to be? Is that the one your parents raised? Don't you want to win? You can't be all talk and still think you deserve respect. Unless you plan to blame everything that went wrong on me, the one who didn't make a scene and nearly blow our cover." He was close to a bomb, they only had a little further to go. "You're better than that, don't you think?"

@Kei

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 23, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't know where I left it, maybe someone brought it to the lost and found nearby?"
> Again holding Meliena's hand and being next to her it feels like she weighs more than Michael himself. It's probably the closest she's been to someone since being here for anyone to be able to tell.
> "It's too important to lose in a terrorist attack."
> The intention was rather clear and it's highly doubtful even with very enhanced hearing it could be heard by anybody besides himself or even the nearby crowds.



Michael nodded, understanding the message clearly. "Right. I guess we'll have to go there and get it soon. I doubt they'll keep the place open for long." He kept his words silent as well as they slowly made their way through the crowd and inched closer and closer towards the lost and found.

"Where are all the policemen? You'd think there'd be more guys sent to deal with an attack on a place like this." He looked forward. "Maybe they're helping other people in the crowd?" It was a roundabout way to ask the question "Where do you think the Heroes are going to be? You think some of them sneaked into the crowd like us?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael nodded, understanding the message clearly. "Right. I guess we'll have to go there and get it soon. I doubt they'll keep the place open for long." He kept his words silent as well as they slowly made their way through the crowd and inched closer and closer towards the lost and found.
> 
> "Where are all the policemen? You'd think there'd be more guys sent to deal with an attack on a place like this." He looked forward. "Maybe they're helping other people in the crowd?" It was a roundabout way to ask the question "Where do you think the Heroes are going to be? You think some of them sneaked into the crowd like us?"


"That spot isn't a prime target, the police would be more focused on the other two, they only have so much staff. So we should be safe from a terrorist attack in there due to less people, we don't have to worry about it."

They managed to make it through the crowds to the lost and found without much incident from the crowds and police after all. Along with the fact they aren't carrying a very obvious briefcase it made escaping detection rather easy on those points. The camera's capturing them was inevitable, but were they noticeable in the mess of the crowds when they acted somewhat normally? Not really, least to one who isn't trained to recognize things to begin with.

Which left one thing, the Heroes could very well reach this point first due to the position from their starting point, *if they were not evacuating the civilians properly*. The only real flaw in the lowkey strategy, but not one that Mel was worried about. Villains must fight heroes, it was a natural thing. *Them meeting the Heroes early would be based on the very misconduct of the heroes themselves.*

"If you would open the door for me, honey."
The watch that Michael had is missing, where did it go?
"Thank you, I think I'm going to the bathroom before we look, *if Terrorists attack *the building be sure to scream it out to warn everyone."


----------



## Tenma (Jul 24, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: City of Fear

Crowd Control 101 with Freya (@Karma15, @Kei, @Cjones)*​


Karma15 said:


> Freya Johanson
> 
> Crowds & Villains
> w/Donovan @Tenma @Kei @Cjones
> ...



The crowd was....bigger than he had expected. No, he corrected himself, he had probably expected a crowd this large from any shopping district, it was more the overwhelming feeling of seeing one and having to be responsible for its direction. Well, _he_ wasn't responsible for them- that was Freya, to his eternal gratitude. Still, he tried to avoid the crowd's gaze- virtual citizens they may be, he still didn't want to to make eye contact with them as the man expected to save them. He was glad he had yet to come up with a hero costume- dressed in civilian clothing, he could easily blend in with the crowd.

As he slid past the crowd, he patted a black guy on the arm- briefly, making it look as though he'd merely brushed past him. Upon contatc, his fingers fused and unfused with his skin, taking on his attributes, his skin darkened, wrinkled abit from age. His general physical features remained unchanged- anyone who knew Donovan well would just wonder why he suddenly decided to get a massive tan in a single second, but few people in this school had made extended interaction with him, and he hadn't even met Zia and Ebony. If they saw him they were unlikely to recognize him as Donovan at first sight- this would give him the element of surprise.

Speaking of Zia and Ebony, while their little eavesdropping session hadn't yielded as much as he had hoped, it still provided them plenty of information. Firstly, Freya had found out their adversaries were Zia and Ebony, which was a large enough win in its own right. While the 2 girls had not revealed their quirks or much information at all, there was no need for that- virtually the entire school knew their quirks after their infamous fight the previous night. A werewolf girl and a Ms Hyde- their quirks seemed to provide psychosis, overwhelming force and little else, but the latter alone might suffice to pulverise him. Still, he could place his heart at ease that their quirks were at least straightforward and easy to respond to and strategise against- not some psychic ability or reality manipulation.

Of the two, Ebony had come off as the more confident and dominant of the two- likely more confident and willing to use her powers as well, especially in her capacity as a 'villain', she was free to cut loose. Zia had come off as withdrawn and frightened according to Freya, who seemed competent enough at reading people that Donovan trusted her judgment. She was likely afraid of using that quirk and getting out of control again. Of the two, he definitely viewed Ebony as the greater threat, and hence his priority target. All in all, not a bad eavesdropping session and one that he felt gave them a potential advantage,

He checked his surroundings. This was a shopping district, effectively, it held most of the 'materials' he considered useful, only in virtual form of course. Steel...there were lampposts for that. Concrete was right beneath his feet, plexiglass on car and shop windows. Cloth and plastic on his own person. He felt well armed enough- now to put it to the test.

"Surveillance, give me the locations of Zia and Ebony as soon as possible." He spoke into the mike giving access to the virtual surveillance in the mall. Then he spoke aloud to Freya through the loudspeaker on his phone. "Hey, Freya, if you have any problems, report to me immediately."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2016)

Kei said:


> Doubt
> Richard Castillo
> Two Truths and A Lie
> Class Begins
> ...



@Kei @Kenju @luffy no haki

"Looks like my theory was right." Charlie smirked and kicked up a foot. "So We can't pass notes or listen in... supposedly." He looked around the room. "But if they aren't careful with how they speak, their voices will carry." He nodded a bit and looked at the other two. "Alright, So tell me. We can sit here and lie about our votes before casting them. We can make an attempt to make everyone believe we are going to ally and then we can betray... or we can simply vote to ally with everyone."

He held up his finger and grinned. "I don't care if any of these people hate me for betraying them. It's in my blood after all."  This was the time now, the time to strike. There was many possibilities for how to win this... As much as Charlie hated to admit it... Demetrus training, it really did pay off. You learned a lot of sneaky and underhanded methods.



SoulTaker said:


> *History 101*
> *The Formation*​
> The God's Eye trusted the judgment of her friend but knew that one meeting was not enough to make a proper discernment on his views, or more specifically, on the teens in question. Still Collete Eagle was just as apathetic and void-like as she thought she would be in person, and it was definitely unnerving as her only real outburst was seemingly motivated from a place of cruelty.
> 
> ...



Takoda didn't really know much about the seven pillars, but this was an interesting story he was being told now... She seemed to be a hero, with the right sort of heart. But her ideals, they were odd, something seemed off about them. The aura she was giving off though, terrified him down to his very core. He had an amazing urge to escape, flee, run, get out of there. But he was incapable of leaving, incapable of running off. He wanted to do everything he could but he couldn't. He was stuck here, trapped, forced to sit in this chair and have to listen to her. He had so many questions in his mind, but he couldn't ask a single one of them, how could he? He didn't have the strength of will to even try to say his piece. 

Besides, if he spoke out, everyone would probably just yell at him again...


----------



## kluang (Jul 24, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That spot isn't a prime target, the police would be more focused on the other two, they only have so much staff. So we should be safe from a terrorist attack in there due to less people, we don't have to worry about it."
> 
> They managed to make it through the crowds to the lost and found without much incident from the crowds and police after all. Along with the fact they aren't carrying a very obvious briefcase it made escaping detection rather easy on those points. The camera's capturing them was inevitable, but were they noticeable in the mess of the crowds when they acted somewhat normally? Not really, least to one who isn't trained to recognize things to begin with.
> 
> ...



The Main Opponent have entered the scene.

Tight spandex suit.
High heel boots.
Collar fur leather jacket
Aviator sun glasses
Glossy raven hair flutters by the wind.

Mel looks behind her and sees the woman that gives them the #1 envelope standing behind them with her arms folded.

"Hello love. The Baroness is here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2016)

kluang said:


> The Main Opponent have entered the scene.
> 
> Tight spandex suit.
> High heel boots.
> ...


The Baroness... Wait the opponent is... A teacher?
Melaina's mind scrambled.










"Uh... Talk to my partner Micheal, I need to go real quick." I'm so sorry Micheal.
Melaina closes the bathroom door to the bathroom to make sure she's out of view and brings out the watch and briefcase from her personal extra dimensional hammer space.
She times the button press of activating the briefcase and watch together at the same time  while looking at the watch so she'll know the time..

The briefcase disappears from existence instantly after the button press and now Melaina has a way to keep track of how much time has passed for the bomb. Mel flushes the virtual toilet to make it seem like she actually did go, she went before the class started really... Thankfully.
"A teacher... This is bad."
@P-X 12 @kluang


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 24, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That spot isn't a prime target, the police would be more focused on the other two, they only have so much staff. So we should be safe from a terrorist attack in there due to less people, we don't have to worry about it."
> 
> They managed to make it through the crowds to the lost and found without much incident from the crowds and police after all. Along with the fact they aren't carrying a very obvious briefcase it made escaping detection rather easy on those points. The camera's capturing them was inevitable, but were they noticeable in the mess of the crowds when they acted somewhat normally? Not really, least to one who isn't trained to recognize things to begin with.
> 
> ...



Michael thought about how they could fight against a Hero if they ran into one as they made their way to the bathroom.



kluang said:


> The Main Opponent have entered the scene.
> 
> Tight spandex suit.
> High heel boots.
> ...



_" . . . Well then, forget whatever I was thinking." _Any kind of battle strategy he might have thought of went out the window at the moment. _"A teacher is our opponent?"_



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The Baroness... Wait the opponent is... A teacher?
> Melaina's mind scrambled.
> 
> 
> ...



Michael sat outside with the Baroness as he suppressed his heat to normal levels. He was pretty sure he would be glowing and sweating bullets due to his "nervousness" (which was a nice way to say fear). As he stood next to the bathroom doorways, he kept his cool as best he could and said "Never would've expected seeing a Pro Hero in here. Or at least up close." He thought that starting random small talk might calm his nerves, which it did, but only temporarily. That and he wanted to distract her; they didn't want her to go inside of the bathroom just yet. " . . . You _are_ a Hero, right?"

_"Calm down,"_ Michael thought to himself. _"As long as we don't pull anything, we should be okay for the moment."_

Michael waited for Meliena to leave the bathroom. As she came out, he acted as if nothing really happened, grabbed Meliena's hand and left. He walked with her as they left the area and walked towards the crowd. He asked under his breath "You didn't forget anything in there, did you? Cause we need to leave before people start crowding the exits.". He kept up his code in case the Baroness was listening in on their conversation; at this point, it was probably just a formality, but he wanted to make sure in case they needed to run. His true question was "Did you arm the bomb? Because we need to go _now._" Considering the circumstances, part of him was holding out hope that one of the others might create a distraction.


----------



## kluang (Jul 24, 2016)

@P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger

Seeing the duo left her without saying anything really irks her, she even have a speech ready. 

"Wow they move so fast."

Tiffany creates a pair of exo skeleton boots and leaps upwards and follows the couple from the upper floor and happily wave her hand when Mel or Michael  looks back.

"What's the hurry love?"


----------



## Hollow (Jul 24, 2016)

_Mimi
Investigation Class
W/ Mr. Castillo (@Kei), Roman (@Karma15), Yeshua (@Cjones)_

*Classroom Chaos
Investigation 101*​The hour passed swiftly as the group quietly exchanged their thoughts over what their choice in the exercise should be. It was a good group and their soft arguments about the various outcomes and their ideas of how to achieve and avoid each one never went overboard, nor did it ever suffer from disinterest over the game. Even though both boys were people she had never met before, Mimi was happy she had ended up on the same team as such well spoken, respectful and gentle personalities. Even after this class ended, she would look forward to another chance to work with them again. Roman was a friendly individual, full of smiles. A little rough on the edges but his enthusiasm inspired Mimi to stay at her best as well. Yeshua was a gentleman, the real deal; not too interested in the outcome of the game but still willing to share his input and take it seriously. With a team like this, she felt there was no way they’d lose.

At the moment, the trio sat quietly as Mimi tore a piece of paper from her notebook and rested her pen against it. Looking up, she shared a nod with her team mates before the pen started gliding against the paper as the girl wrote down their group’s information and then their vote. Her heart was beating hard as she proceeded to fold the paper several times. Looking around the room, she could see the rest of the teams hadn’t gotten to their point yet. Should she wait for at least one of them to finish and go hand in their answer first? Checking her watch, she figured there would be no problem to go ahead. Neither Yeshua nor Roman seemed to have a preference over when she did it.

Taking a deep breath, Mimi got up from her chair and quietly made her way to the teacher’s desk. This classroom was definitely needlessly large and the girl felt it as the walk up to Mr. Castillo felt longer than it actually was. Not only did she have her classmate’s eyes on her back, she was also facing the intimidating presence that was their teacher. His earlier advice for the exercise was something Mimi wasn’t expecting to hear. It didn’t apply to the exercise alone, but also to situations outside of it. It was surprisingly serious and definitely something she should take the time to ponder about and reach her own conclusions later.

Looking back on it, she wondered if they should have gone with a different choice instead. But that was no good, there was no use regretting it now. Indecisiveness is not a good trait to have as a hero, from now on Mimi would have to work on her constant need to always give the right answer and deliver the best results possible. Ambition is not bad to have, but being a perfectionist would quickly become a hindrance if found herself constantly double checking herself for mistakes.

“Mr. Castillo,” Mimi called softly once she reached her destination. “My team’s vote.”

Handing the teacher the folded paper, she nodded at him before turning around and walking back to her seat, readying herself for what’s about to come. The actual game was only about to start after all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael waited for Meliena to leave the bathroom. As she came out, he acted as if nothing really happened, grabbed Meliena's hand and left. He walked with her as they left the area and walked towards the crowd. He asked under his breath "You didn't forget anything in there, did you? Cause we need to leave before people start crowding the exits.". He kept up his code in case the Baroness was listening in on their conversation; at this point, it was probably just a formality, but he wanted to make sure in case they needed to run. His true question was "Did you arm the bomb? Because we need to go _now._" Considering the circumstances, part of him was holding out hope that one of the others might create a distraction.


"Oh you always knew how to hold a ladies arm in escort. <3"
Suddenly Micheal felt a weight shift to his clothing, about the weight of a briefcase, while she handed him his watch back. The time read 1 minute  and 40 seconds.
"But I'm afraid I'll  meet up with you later at 2:40 PM." That's a one minute difference...
Meliena lets go of Micheal
"Now run along now. While I talk to the nice woman."


kluang said:


> @P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> Seeing the duo left her without saying anything really irks her, she even have a speech ready.
> 
> ...


"I suppose I have some time to talk, how about we talk in that alley way?"
There is a very small alley way with a metal trash can in it.
Meliena heads to it first and leans on the trash can.
"It's not every day you get to meet a real hero after all."

@P-X 12 @kluang


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2016)

Max
_Class Games II_
"Cool, now we´re set for this right?! Haha, by the way I´m the one and only Maxwell Chase, nice ta meet cha pal." He introduces himself to the new team mate and then looked around quickly to finally get a glimpse of his classmates. Aside from Charli and Dimitri, there was also Yeshua,his roommate, a white haired guy and a pretty blonde chick were with him. Why wasn´t he in the team that had the beautiful girl? Well, it wa snot really important but he would still change any of these new people for a girl.

And so they were ready, while they were discussing the way to take on the challenge Dimitri reached out to them finally completeing the team. A trio of seemingly egotistic brats was formed soon enough an dyet things didn´t seem like they could go worng. Agreeing to Charlie´s idea Max simply nodded understanding what the guy wanted to do without a problem, while the Australian hadn´t noticed the thing about the weak echo of the room, he had already thought of a few ways to turn the rules a bit in their favour as well.

In his eyes this was more like a personality test actually, who would betray without thinking too much or who would support others instead. Richard wasn´t only testing if they were good enough to discern lies from truth, of course it could be the case that he was digging too much into it what actually didn´t worry him because he would proceed the same way regardless. He liked things to be kept simple. 



InfIchi said:


> "Alright, So tell me. We can sit here and lie about our votes before casting them. We can make an attempt to make everyone believe we are going to ally and then we can betray... or we can simply vote to ally with everyone."
> 
> He held up his finger and grinned. "I don't care if any of these people hate me for betraying them. It's in my blood after all."  This was the time now, the time to strike. There was many possibilities for how to win this... As much as Charlie hated to admit it... Demetrus training, it really did pay off. You learned a lot of sneaky and underhanded methods.



Maxwell simply listened while showing off his perfect white grin as he ignored the last bit he said . He saw no problem with Charlie´s plan, the weak echo was a good way to know what the others were talking about however even that had its own level of difficulty as they should be ready when the rest finally make a decision, there were also methods like reading others´ lips or simply pull off some sort of distraction so they could communicate with the other teams although if Richard was as good as his rep said, he would catch on to such tricks sooner than later of course it was not like they would break the rules by going with lips reading, after all theyweren´t listening nor passing notes.

"Or we could do all? It is true that the teach never said anything about not lying to him, and he will lie to the rest anyway so why not one of us focuses on listening, another can try and read the lips of some of the teams and base ourselves on that too. I know it´s not that easy but we can get way more info like this and turn around the tables if we see something going wrong, heheh. What do ya think?"​
@InfIchi @Kenju


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> Max
> _Class Games II_
> "Cool, now we´re set for this right?! Haha, by the way I´m the one and only Maxwell Chase, nice ta meet cha pal." He introduces himself to the new team mate and then looked around quickly to finally get a glimpse of his classmates. Aside from Charli and Dimitri, there was also Yeshua,his roommate, a white haired guy and a pretty blonde chick were with him. Why wasn´t he in the team that had the beautiful girl? Well, it wa snot really important but he would still change any of these new people for a girl.
> 
> ...



@Kenju @luffy no haki 

"I don't know if any of you can reads lips. But I sure as shit can't." He chuckled a little to himself. "First I think we need to appoint our Voter. Who will be the one to cast the vote, if only one of us can?" He rubbed his chin and nodded, "I'd be willing to vote for myself, But I think that would be what any of us would say in this situation. But I'm willing to put some faith into my team. If we don't have a little bit of comradery how will we ever survive." He folded his arms over his chest. "I'm going to say that as it stands. I know what my vote is. If you want my opinion the best method of survival is to lie to the ol' VP and cast a different vote than what we intend to. Or simply just vote betray and roll the dice. " 

"Personal opinion, It seems like rolling the dice is the best method." Charlie held up his hand and slots opened up on his middle, index and right finger, the wheels spinning. "I put all my faith in luck. If you believe in our victory, we can achieve it. Throw the dice with me boys, test the waters and test the establishment. "


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*



kluang said:


> @P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> Seeing the duo left her without saying anything really irks her, she even have a speech ready.
> 
> ...



Michael looked up towards the Hero following them for a second, then keeps walking. His facade was still up as he still believed in their plan. _"The more time we waste, the harder her job becomes. As long as she's not sure which one has it, she'll have to get the both of us. And if one of us can hold her attention while the other goes, we get a massive advantage. Not to mention that minimal damage rule she has on her can be exploited pretty badly from by surrounding ourselves. At this point, all we have to do is keep her from attacking."_ He started to regain some level of confidence in things despite the circumstances. He was oddly starting to feel calmer than he did throughout the whole game.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh you always knew how to hold a ladies arm in escort. <3"
> Suddenly Micheal felt a weight shift to his clothing, about the weight of a briefcase, while she handed him his watch back. The time read 1 minute  and 40 seconds.
> "But I'm afraid I'll  meet up with you later at 2:40 PM." That's a one minute difference...
> Meliena lets go of Micheal
> ...



Michael nodded at Meliena; between the sudden increase in weight and the meeting she would have with the Baroness, it was clear that placing the bomb was his duty now. He put his hands on her shoulders and hugged her, using the showing of affection both to waste a small amount of time and to quickly look at the time without the Teacher seeing him do so. "Make sure you make it out of here. I'll see you later."

He quickly walked into and through the crowd of people for cover. He had 60 seconds until the bomb went off. He looked back and waved towards Meliena even though he was mostly certain neither her or Baroness could see him. Then, he did his best to camouflage himself with the people around him the. He looked down at his watch. Less than a minute to go. The home stretch.

He thought of what he would do once it came to placing the bomb; once the time came, he would take his shirt off and throw it behind him, and into the crowd, while hightailing it out of its blast radius. If her Quirk worked the way he thinks it does, the briefcase should come out of it at some point before or at detonation. Then, he'd make an effort to leave the premises, using the panic and chaos of the ensuing explosion to sneak away undetected.

Michael kept his guard up as he walked, listening for familiar voice or sounds. Despite the surface level brilliance of the plan, there was one significant caveat; if the Baroness knew the extent of Meliena's Quirk, she could easily put two and two together. Which was why it was paramount to gain distance as fast as possible.


----------



## kluang (Jul 25, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh you always knew how to hold a ladies arm in escort. <3"
> Suddenly Micheal felt a weight shift to his clothing, about the weight of a briefcase, while she handed him his watch back. The time read 1 minute  and 40 seconds.
> "But I'm afraid I'll  meet up with you later at 2:40 PM." That's a one minute difference...
> Meliena lets go of Micheal
> ...



Tiffany's eye trails off at Michael and she lets a disappointment sigh. "Really Mel? Small talk? That's the best you can think off?" Red Baroness points at the disappearing Michael. "It's pretty obvious he have the goods and you're here to distract me."

The Red Baroness slowly walks towards Mel. "Mel, you know what I do, besides modeling? I'm a hero and I'm really good at villain hunting. How? In second semester I teach languages. Not just vocal language, but body language. Your body talks Mel, the twitching of your finger, the determination look in your eyes, the unsynchronized of your breathing tempo. The facade of bravery you put up....."

"Or is it stupidity, to lay your life for a man you've met, like what, this morning? Or did you think just because you're kids, I won't go medieval on you? There are ways to go total medieval with minimal damage to surrounding."  Exoskeleton began to form from her right fist and slowly rises up to her shoulder

The Red Baroness  now inches away from Mel. She put away her sunglasses and look at Mel right in the eye. "What did you do with the goods Mel?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2016)

kluang said:


> Tiffany's eye trails off at Michael and she lets a disappointment sigh. "Really Mel? Small talk? That's the best you can think off?" Red Baroness points at the disappearing Michael. "It's pretty obvious he have the goods and you're here to distract me."
> 
> The Red Baroness slowly walks towards Mel. "Mel, you know what I do, besides modeling? I'm a hero and I'm really good at villain hunting. How? In second semester I teach languages. Not just vocal language, but body language. Your body talks Mel, the twitching of your finger, the determination look in your eyes, the unsynchronized of your breathing tempo. The facade of bravery you put up....."
> 
> ...


There is a large sweat mark and a heavy breath from Mel, what she was about to do was indeed stupid, but it took balls and a cool head to even get this far. She's the underdog expected to do nothing in this situation by the teacher.
"That's the thing though, you don't know if I actually gave it to him. I only ever told him to follow my lead and trust me after all. It could be anywhere, a random civilian, a stop sign, maybe I left it in the bathroom or it's still on me."
Meliena for whatever reason appears to be smiling despite this.
The trashcan she was leaning on wasn't there at all anymore in the narrow alleyway they were in.
"Tell you what,* If you let me get one free hit on you right where you are standing now as you are...* And I'll tell you where it is for sure."


----------



## kluang (Jul 25, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a large sweat mark and a heavy breath from Mel, what she was about to do was indeed stupid, but it took balls and a cool head to even get this far. She's the underdog expected to do nothing in this situation by the teacher.
> "That's the thing though, you don't know if I actually gave it to him. I only ever told him to follow my lead and trust me after all. It could be anywhere, a random civilian, a stop sign, maybe I left it in the bathroom or it's still on me."
> Meliena for whatever reason appears to be smiling despite this.
> The trashcan she was leaning on wasn't there at all anymore in the narrow alleyway they were in.
> "Tell you what,* If you let me get one free hit on you right where you are standing now as you are...* And I'll tell you where it is for sure."



"No." and she grabs her by the collar and using her exoskeleton arm she tossed her upwards high up. And she follows up with a leap and grab Mel by the back of her neck in midair and throws her back down with full force, and using her Exoskeleton Speed Mode she pass Mel and catches her, inches before her head slams into the pavement.

"Now, let's try this again. You remember my question didn't you?" ask the Baroness to the shaken student.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2016)

*Explanation for what is about to happen.*

When Melania was younger she was experimenting with her powers, they don't work on living things or rather seemed to refuse to do so.
But they worked on objects so... One day around the age of seven she tried taking an object to big for a small space and the result was rather devastating.

The object imparted the force* at which it appeared* onto the walls confining it so it could inhabit the space, breaking a small hole into the wall. The rate was currently Mach 1 at that age, she wasn't exactly eager to ever do it again after that and it was a rather situational use of the power to ever use and would be an obvious thing to avoid after seeing it for the first time.



> The bigger the object is the longer it takes to store and it gains weight equivalent to all the stored objects if multiple are put into the same one. The more control there is the faster the process goes.


Despite how her power seemed to work in that she simply held an object for a while until she could store it all at once. The power seemed instant to those observing, it however isn't. Rather its total mass is recorded and and it disappears into hammer space all at the same speed, all of the mass at a speed that was simply fast.

After all how do you react to a non-moving object disappearing into an hammerspace into nothingness, at speeds humans shouldn't be able to comprehend. Humans rely on motion to recognize objects and predict where they are going.

So whenever Melaina removes an object she removes it at the same speed she stored it, but it seems instant due to the object not being there to begin with to the observer, there is 0 time to react in how the power is being used here. After all going to pick up an object versus already having the object and dropping it seems faster, but in actuality the same speeds are required in both instances.

*Now back to the story.*




kluang said:


> "No." and she grabs her by the collar and using her exoskeleton arm she tossed her upwards high up. And she follows up with a leap and grab Mel by the back of her neck in midair and throws her back down with full force, and using her Exoskeleton Speed Mode she pass Mel and catches her, inches before her head slams into the pavement.
> 
> "Now, let's try this again. You remember my question didn't you?" ask the Baroness to the shaken student.












"*Aim For The Top - Fly High*"

Instead of the expected panic there was an anger mark on Melaina's face.
Mel's foot touches the ground underneath the Baroness, she may be holding her and have the advantage, but she could give the teacher a scare as well. She didn't know full well how fast the reaction would occur herself since she ever only tried it once between a small space at the age of 7...



> *What goes in must come out: *Has the ability to separate the objects that she has stored within another and *pick what she wants.*





> *Quirk (Activator): Battlefield of Mass Gravity*
> She has the ability to increase the weight and mass *of any objects* she touches by storing them within each other.


The trashcan appears upside down where The Baroness stands from the ground at mach 5 or rather it can't because there is a person there,* but it must!*

So a reaction occurs, the Baroness and Melaina are shunted upwards by half the force out of harms way, the trash can appears after, due to sharing the energy of it's own appearance so it can have room.

The trashcan is launched in the opposite direction at the ground at mach 2.5 and crumples creating some damage on the street.
The Baroness and Melaina are launched skyward nearly instantly at mach 2.5 like a rocket using its boosters.
*(@Tenma, @Karma15, @Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @Kei, @Cjones, @Wizzrobevox, @Island, @Hero, @InfIchi, @kluang)*
There is an audible cracking of the sound barrier heard by everyone

"Welcome to airline Melaina! I'm your captain speaking!" Is what she would say if her ears were not ringing to the point she can't hear herself and the wind wasn't rushing to the point no one could hear her... And if she wasn't puking on the Baroness's face from the flight of speed upwards.


----------



## kluang (Jul 25, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Explanation for what is about to happen.*
> 
> When Melania was younger she was experimenting with her powers, they don't work on living things or rather seemed to refuse to do so.
> But they worked on objects so... One day around the age of seven she tried taking an object to big for a small space and the result was rather devastating.
> ...



The Red Baroness is amused. An attack fast enough to crack the sound barrier? Even with her exoskeleton, her ear is ringing. "No wonder you challenge me before. It's a dumb, well-thought plan." She grabs and hugs Mel as they slowly descend back. "That is an interesting quirk you have there."

She creeps closer and whispers into her ear. "This time instead of blushing and holding hands, you should do a bit more. Be more aggressive, like what you shown me." She points at the direction of Michael.

"Get the hell out of here."

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2016)

kluang said:


> The Red Baroness is amused. An attack fast enough to crack the sound barrier? Even with her exoskeleton, her ear is ringing. "No wonder you challenge me before. It's a dumb, well-thought plan." She grabs and hugs Mel as they slowly descend back. "That is an interesting quirk you have there."
> 
> She creeps closer and whispers into her ear. "This time instead of blushing and holding hands, you should do a bit more. Be more aggressive, like what you shown me." She points at the direction of Michael.
> 
> "Get the hell out of here."


There is a big smile and a weak laugh from Melaina. Mel uses her power to get all the puke off the two of them while they hug and puts it in some corner after.
"Men sure are oblivious aren't they?" She says weakly still recovering from the shock. 
What kind of idiot would think it's just about a plan?

Mel wobbles a few steps from the shock of what she just did before she starts normally making her way back to meet up with Michael while drinking a water bottle. Who should have set off the bomb at this point due to the delay of time she bought.
Melaina is finding more and more ways to like what the school is about, she doubts she'd have had to do that against other students or try that hard. She'd have been too afraid to try some of the small things, unique things about her quirk.
"Thank you, Red Baroness."
@P-X 12 @kluang


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 25, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Explanation for what is about to happen.*
> 
> When Melania was younger she was experimenting with her powers, they don't work on living things or rather seemed to refuse to do so.
> But they worked on objects so... One day around the age of seven she tried taking an object to big for a small space and the result was rather devastating.
> ...





kluang said:


> The Red Baroness is amused. An attack fast enough to crack the sound barrier? Even with her exoskeleton, her ear is ringing. "No wonder you challenge me before. It's a dumb, well-thought plan." She grabs and hugs Mel as they slowly descend back. "That is an interesting quirk you have there."
> 
> She creeps closer and whispers into her ear. "This time instead of blushing and holding hands, you should do a bit more. Be more aggressive, like what you shown me." She points at the direction of Michael.
> 
> "Get the hell out of here."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a big smile and a weak laugh from Melaina. Mel uses her power to get all the puke off the two of them while they hug and puts it in some corner after.
> "Men sure are oblivious aren't they?" She says weakly still recovering from the shock.
> What kind of idiot would think it's just about a plan?
> 
> ...



Michael froze in place and did an about face after hearing what appeared to be an explosion go off behind him. He just caught something jump up into the air. It was only after they fell that he noticed just what happened. "What the hellcwas that? Wait a minute. Did Mel cause that?" 

He almost ran back towards her to see if she was alright before spotting her walking. He saw Red Baroness seemingly let her go towards the crowd, prompting him to put a spin on his plan; he was already at the destination. He checked the clock for the time. 13 seconds. He took off his shirt and prepped for things until the briefcase came out.

_"Finally,"_ Michael said in his head. He set the briefcase within the crowd near one of the entrances. Finally, he left the blast radius, where the bomb finally went off and took a giant chunk of the people there with it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melaina manages to meet up with Michael near one of the escape routes.
"Knew I could count on you!"
Michael is suddenly hugged hard followed by a sudden kiss on the lips by Mel. 
"Lets get to the exit together while we can!"
@P-X 12


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

*History 101*
*How Bout Extra Work, Not Extra Credit*​
"Claymore was a good man, he was one of the many heroes that helped support us in New York. He was fighting in a different borough away from myself and the other Seven Pillars but his contribution is something we could not do without. He made it so the enemy had to spread their position even wider, lessening their defenses just enough. This country owes a great deal to your master. I hope you are able to do him proud." The God's Eye decided to grant the girl the small moment as she was still very connected to the memory of her master. The clairvoyant hero meant everything she had just said and did carry a robust amount of professional respect for a Silver Ager like Claymore.  But the good tidings could not continue as she was now faced with a girl who was much too young to receive the undue cruelty life had dealt her.

"That's not on topic, nor are those my powers. Luckily you were accepted into Grand Heroics High because your abilities were worthy enough. We all want the best for you while I can't promise you anything I do think that you are better here around people with quirks and technology that could help you, Ms.Springfield."  Gwen sensed the energy in the room after she had explained to them the basis for the Seven Pillars forming, well it was safe to say that Adele's outburst had changed the inquisitive energy to something much more morbid. The kids wouldn't be able to focus properly and honestly she had seen what she really needed to see in this class, namely Jet Marquise and Colette Eagle.

"I'll ask that you do some further research into the subject for our next class. There will be an exam. After class I would also urge you to go to the student center, or just about nearly anywhere on campus to get your paperwork for the Hero Internship Program. A large part in beginning your journey into the world of heroism is based upon the experiences you'll gain as an intern. I'll allow you to leave before the bell. Have a good day, and remember, I am always watching."

@Hero @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @Hidden Nin @kluang @InfIchi @Karma15 @Chronos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Jul 25, 2016)

Doubt 
Richard Castillo
Two Truths and A Lie
Class Ends
_Mimosa (@Hollow)_,_ Charlie (@InfIchi), Dimitri (@Kenju), Elendel (@Atlantic), Maxwell (@luffy no haki), Roman (@Karma15), Yeshua (@Cjones)_

It was actually pretty quick, the whole process, maybe the kids had an idea what they were going to do before they actually started. Richard smirked as he went through the votes, once the kids got to their seats he leaned against his desk. He opened up the pieces of paper that he received from each of the group voters and he couldn’t help but chuckle a bit.

“Now that you guys are back at your seats, I will like to go over the votes, the group and the vote will be read out loud, starting with Group A.” Richard open up their piece of paper, “Group A, Mimosa, Yeshua, and Roman.”

“Betray.”

The kids from that group didn’t say anything, but it was obvious that deep down they didn’t like the vote, or Richard was thinking too hard about it. Mimosa didn’t seem like the type to automatically betray people, and from what he heard neither was Roman, but Yeshua had enough reason to convince them otherwise. Yeshua was the true leader of the group, he was able to sway those two to vote betray, even if it was just to protect himself.

“Next up, is Group B, consisting of Dimitri, Maxwell, and Charlie.”

“Betray”

The Group B kid had automatically in their minds that they would betray, Charlie at the start leaned heavily on the side of betraying. Even if two people betrayed one person, then there was some type of benefit out of it, and if he was lucky enough that the other two voted ally, his group was able to walk out with the most points. Max and Dimitri only needed a little convincing to betray the others. The benefits were obvious, there was no losing if they betrayed.

“Last Group, Group C.”

“Ally.”

If maybe they had enough time to discuss it amongst themselves, they would have probably voted betray as well. Though that was another story, they were the only group that voted ally and they felt it. The others benefited from their lack of defense. It was a shame that this had to happen, but it did, there was always at least one group that had some type of hope for the others.

Richard clapped his hands, “Thank you very much, you all receive a 100 for participating.”

_“All of you….”_

Richard chuckled a bit, “I lied about the grades~”

“Whatever you guys did, you would have gotten a 100.” Richard explained he watched as the kids eyes widen, “I just wanted to see what you guys thought process were, and to say I was surprised wouldn’t be too far off. For whatever reason you had for your vote, I want you to go home and think about it. Two groups betrayed, for whatever reason, if it was to protect their group or if it was simply thinking of the benefits that came with betraying. I want you to think deeply, about your values, about what this says about you.”

“The group that chosen ally, I want you to think about what this means to you being the only group that chosen ally. Think about why you had chosen to ally, what you expected and what it made you feel when I read off the votes. “

“I would say I want a paper, however, I think you guys should just take your free time and talk amongst yourselves. I find that more interesting.” Richard threw the pieces of paper in the trash, “Alright you’ll find your grade posted online in the student portal, for now you are free to go, if you want to talk to me about anything I’m free.”

“See you guys later, next class we will be talking about reasons behind actions, does the quirk make the person or the person behind the quirk. See you guys next class.”​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *History 101*
> *How Bout Extra Work, Not Extra Credit*​
> "Claymore was a good man, he was one of the many heroes that helped support us in New York. He was fighting in a different borough away from myself and the other Seven Pillars but his contribution is something we could not do without. He made it so the enemy had to spread their position even wider, lessening their defenses just enough. This country owes a great deal to your master. I hope you are able to do him proud." The God's Eye decided to grant the girl the small moment as she was still very connected to the memory of her master. The clairvoyant hero meant everything she had just said and did carry a robust amount of professional respect for a Silver Ager like Claymore.  But the good tidings could not continue as she was now faced with a girl who was much too young to receive the undue cruelty life had dealt her.
> 
> ...



"Oh thank you!" Takoda thought to himself, the class was finally over and he was free... But that last comment, she would always be watching... Well at least her eyes didn't appear to be on him. In fact, most people's eyes didn't appear to be on him. How should he feel about that? It's like... they don't really think of him as anything more than a throwaway, a piece of trash... Maybe they were right... It's not like Takoda was some great hero in the making and he knew that.  

Maybe he should just go home, give up the idea of being hero... Maybe it wasn't right for him to ever think about becoming this symbol of hope... The idea that he could be someone that makes people stand up for themselves, it's ridiculous.... "Guess I'll just go back to the dorm for now..."



Kei said:


> Doubt
> Richard Castillo
> Two Truths and A Lie
> Class Ends
> ...



Charlie walked up to Richard and smirked a little bit. "I'm not surprised in the slightest. I figured the real two truths and a lie was in the rules all along. It's true, the two teams that voted betray got 100 points... But so did the ally team. It was a no lose situation no matter what we did. You wanted to test the content of our characters, well there you have you. I'm not in this for others, I'm in this for me. I'll be making it to hero on my own merit. I'll get a licensing deal and I'll make a ton of money." Charlie put his hands behind his head. 

"I don't need to think on my actions or what they mean. I know what they mean. They mean I'm in it for me and don't act like there ain't a thousand or more hero's out there in it for the same reason. Today, It was my lucky day!" He laughed at the idea that he managed to figure it out, he knew there was something the old teach was lying about and he revealed it to them... "I think I figured out just the kind of guy you are too." Charlie turned around and waved to the teacher. "Look forward to that next class teach."

@Kei


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 25, 2016)

Roman

Investigation 101
w/Yeshua & Mimi
@Cjones​ @Hollow 

“Thank you very much, you all receive a 100 for participating.”​ 
_“All of you….”_​ 
​ 
“I lied about the grades~”

Roman gritted his teeth in frustration at the conclusion of the Vice Principal's exercise. It was all a trick, a ruse, a scheme. This sudden revelation. This was the Vice Principal's lie. Roman beat himself up over this a great deal. He cared very little about the points, pass or fail, none of that mattered to him. This activity was a benchmark exam, a pre-test that evaluated the group as heroes. His investigation skill, their investigation skills, they were all lacking and he knew it. More importantly he loathed himself for having doubt. His instinct was that there was a trick to the exercise, that there was more to the decision to ally or betray. He believed he failed for not trusting his instincts, for doubting himself.

I need to be better than this...

The brooding young man left his seat and made his way for the door along with his classmates. He stopped in front of them to share some news.

"Did you guys get the letter this morning the internship program? Anyone wanna come with me to the administration building to check it out?



 Freya Johanson

Taming The Beast
 Crowd Control 101
@Kei @Cjones @Tenma 

Pandemonium. Chaos. Anarchy. The uproar created by the crowd proved was to much for the student from Norway. Freya had very few talents and prided herself on her sheer capability for violence. If you needed a face to bash in or something to break she was your girl, but controlling a crowd? This wasn't her expertise. 

She stood motionless, staring at the crowd, her body paralyzed by indecisiveness.

"FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!" She bellowed as she was pushed and shoved by the stampeding mass of people.

"What do I do? What do I do? What do I do?" Their plan would inevitably fail, no it was doomed form the start. Freya knew she should have tasked Donovan with controlling the crowd. She was unsuitable for jobs like this. What did she know about controlling a crowd, she couldn't even control her own quirk.

"Quirk! Wait, that's it" Her erratic, panicked face shifted into one of determination.

What's the best way to get the attention of a crowd of frightened civilians? Give them something else to be afraid of.

Freya placed her palm on the reddish birth mark on her right arm, concentrating, channeling the beast within. At first it was a paw, then another, and eventually an entire figure. Appearing from her shoulder stood a six foot tall winged lupine like creature. 



The beast regarded her with familiarity, yet harbored an air of subversion. As if it could lunge for her throat at any moment, the beast thought of Freya as its host, a means to an end, barely an equal. It's attention turned to the mass of bystanders behind it, and it's eyes lit up at the sight of the potential buffet.

"No!" Freya commanded. Her voice carried an immense weight behind it, firm and insurmountable. Her feral eyes met the beast's, nature vs nature, beast versus beast. A battle of wills where only the one with the firmest resolve would seize control.

"Fenrir! These people are not to be harmed. Do you understand? You may scare them, get their attention, but you will go no further than that" She stood her ground, refusing to falter. "Do I make myself clear?"

The wolf would submit, for now. It sprung into action, taking flight, lunging in the direction of the crowd. In it's mid air flight it released a thundering howl, stopping the panicking crowd in it's tracks. In that moment Freya snatched a bullhorn from the inanimate police officers. She leaped on top of the wolf as the two took flight.  Placing the device in front of her lips she commanded the crowd, bending them to her will.

"All right everybody shut the fuck up!" Her voice had a softness to it, but in that moment it echoed louder than Thor's mighty hammer.​
"Now I understand you are all frightened by the terrorist threat. However, I assure you we heroes are on it! WE are capable and efficient, and will stop at nothing until this threat is detained. Nonetheless, we need you people to shut the fuck up and remain calm. The best thing you can do right now is exit in swift, yet orderly manner. The longer you remain disorderly and unruly, the more danger you are in. Now I want you to gather in single filed lines, and make way toward the exits that these fine officers will direct you to"

    With the conclusion of Freya's speech the crowd seemed to be under control. They began to assemble into single filed lines, although still disorganized and panicked, they were listening, which was a star

            "Come on Donovan. The rest is up to you."
​ 
​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 25, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina manages to meet up with Michael near one of the escape routes.
> "Knew I could count on you!"
> Michael is suddenly hugged hard followed by a sudden kiss on the lips by Mel.
> "Lets get to the exit together while we can!"
> @P-X 12



Michael, taken aback by Meliena's show of affection turned red for a moment. After he quickly composed himself, the first thing out of his mouth was "You truly are something special, you know that?" He grabbed her hand and ran towards an exit, finally completing their goal.


----------



## Hollow (Jul 25, 2016)

_Mimi
Investigation Class
W/ Mr. Castillo (@Kei), Roman (@Karma15), Yeshua (@Cjones)_

*Classroom Chaos
Investigation 101*​“I lied about the grades~”

Mimi’s previously thundering heart dropped painfully as she stared with eyes comically wide and her mouth partially open. Something had felt eerily wrong when the teacher had suddenly announced their vote openly to the whole class, yet, of all things, she would never have expected him to simply lie to them when giving them the exercise’s information. What kind of teacher did that to their students?! So what, was she supposed to simply distrust any information he would give throughout his classes during her remaining time at Grand Heroics? She understood the value of learning not to take anything at face value but this was the basic information about the game - about the class - that they were talking about. How was she supposed to start down her path as a hero if the canvas she began with wasn’t even clean?

The blonde girl sat in quiet shock during the remainder of their class’s teacher, her hands trembling ever so slightly. His dismissive, however, shook her out of it and her eyes automatically narrowed in a glare. Boiling blood rushing inside her veins, the girl stood up without an ounce of sophistication, banging her hands on the table in front of her loudly as the chair she had previously occupied fell to the floor. Thankfully, she didn’t have the kind of strength that could break through the sturdy material their desks were made off even in a sprout of anger. A repairing bill addressed to her house would not be a good way to start her first day of classes.

Previously pressed in a thin line, her lips parted momentarily as the girl thought about all the things she wanted to call the teacher right at that moment…yet instead found herself speechless. Her previous attack against the classroom’s poor desk had absorbed her childish anger and only honest disappointment was left clear in her eyes now. And that’s what had caused her reaction, wasn’t it? Being let down after the amount of expectations she held towards the exercise.

Sure. They were all getting out of their first class with a straight 100, but those points were as good as a zero to the left when all they had to do was write down one of two words on a piece of paper. Where was the challenge? The hard work towards beating Mr. Castillo’s, and even their own classmate’s, cunning?

Bur even more than that…she was disappointed at the idea that she hadn’t been able to see past his lie. Even more since another one of their classmates…the one who had introduced himself as Charlie and had sat at the corner after shouting out that whoever wanted to join him was welcome to do it, as if he was superior to them (apparently he was) and didn’t have to go through the motions of walking up to others personally…since he just went ahead and boasted about how he knew it was a lie all along.

For the first time in her entire life, Mimosa Merryweather felt like an idiot who belonged in a school for special needs students instead of one of the top heroic schools in the country.

Graciously, Mimi packed her belongings and placed the fallen chair back on its place, leaving the corner neatly arranged in a way that screamed her need for perfection. Roman had already left without so much as a goodbye. Turning to Yeshua, she gave him a small nod and even mustered a smile. “It was nice meeting you, see you later,” the girl gave a small, sophisticated wave as she turned. A polite nod towards their teacher (because her mother hadn’t raised her in a barn) and she twirled in place, heading for the door.

Her mind was focused on one thing alone and barely taking notice of anything beside her, nevertheless she heard Roman’s invitation and stopped for the split of a second before completely brushing it off, her eyes cold and dismissive. They hadn’t even been able to see past their teacher’s prank…what good would they…she, in fact, be as a sidekick to a pro? Learning under a pro would be an incredible experience, but Mimi could clearly see she wasn't ready to do it yet. It would only be a waste of time to rush ahead and try to take on more than what she could chew.

There was much to learn and a long path to walk yet, until her goal was achieved Mimi wouldn’t rest. Her footsteps against the hall’s floor were as sharp as the bracelets around her wrist, her back straight and proud. She wouldn’t lose spirit. The next time, she would earn her grade with the sweat of her brow.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hero (Jul 25, 2016)

_Isaac Manzanares_
Crowd Control 101
_______________________












_________________________
_​The artificial light created by the game room was shining down on Isaac as he shoved through the panicking crowd. A dark skinned boy overtook and passed Isaac suspiciously. Isaac never saw the boy's full face, but there was the same deadly malignity one would see in a villain. It had been in the dark boy's eyes.

"Victor..." Isaac whispered.
​ Isaac froze for a time and watched Victor as long as he could see him. Victor's lithe back expressed the same menace; every step that carried him away from Isaac seemed to forebode some assault on innocent civilians. Isaac weaved along the wave of the frantic crowd. "I have you now..." Isaac whispered.

"EAT SHIT!" Isaac screamed as he leaped up in the air behind Victor and delivered a kick of heavenly pain down upon the boy's right shoulder. Victor screamed out and immediately crumbled to the ground. Isaac's sudden outburst caused the crowd to grow even rowdier. Reacting quickly, Isaac flipped over the Victor and prepared to arrest him until he caught a better glimpse of his face. It wasn't Victor.

"Hey m-m-man, please don't kill me. Oh geez, I knew I shouldn't have been trying to play hookey from school. Shit, my mom told me, but I didn't fucking listen. Oh god, please please please don't kill me or hurt me. Please" The boy yelled flailing his arms in front of his face defending himself.

"Damn..." Isaac cursed, "Why do you all have to look alike?" He thought, heartily ashamed of his ignorance. Isaac dropped the mistaken Victor's collar and shooed him on his way. As Isaac turned around to resume his search of the villains, he came face to face with Victor and Troya, both staring at him, completely dumbfounded on the other side of the building.

"This dude is dumber than a sack of bricks...and I'm lumped into the same league as him?!" Troya growled, growing increasingly red as fire began to crackle around her hands.

"Hahaha. You've stumbled into my trap. I lured you here!" Isaac beamed before crouching into a fighting stance. "I hope y'all lubed up for this railing of justice's cock."

@Island @Kei @Wizzrobevox

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 26, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Isaac Manzanares_
> Crowd Control 101
> _______________________
> 
> ...



*Break Open! Our New Academia!: Victor the Villain, What Are You Up To Now?*​
Isaac was here. He was their opponent. One of their opponents. Where was the other? Considering the odds, mostly likely trying to evacuate the crowd. Why else would one of them be here? If the two of them fought together, they'd be able to ftake him out more than likely, but consider Troya was not a happy camper at the moment, they'd have to split. Not like Isaac would give them the chance. These two were problems, one funnier than the other.


Wait. That was it. He had an idea. A wonderful idea. A terrible idea. A wonderfully terrible idea.


"His quirk is Mercury manipulation and creation. He can become it too." Victor said gripping Troya's hard tighter. "That goes well for you, make sure to use your surroundings and your opponent to your advantage." His waist began to twist. "Buy me five minutes and you should hear it, once you do, make a break for it!" His face began gleaning like that of a child. "I hope your ready, Isaac! This is our improvised special move!" He said boldly as he leaned forward. "The Magnus-Rickter..." He flung Troya forward with all his might!!!

"'FLYING THUNDER EARTH WATER PUNCH' BODY SLAM!!!" Troya's crackling fist collided with Isaac's face before the two's bodies fully smacked into each other and fell over. Taking this opportunity, he leaped over the two and faded in a rush into the crowd. "You can yell at me later after we win...!" He shouted back as he ran. 'Now, to find that other hero...' He made sure to pay attention to everyone in the class, he would recognise one of them as soon as he saw them....

@Kei @Hero @Island


----------



## Cjones (Jul 26, 2016)

*Heroes and Villains III*
*Ebony* *Ivory*

*Crowd Control 101*

And just like that everything quickly turned from calm to chaos. Crowd Control had officially begun, and quickly these virtual entities of civilians showed just how life like they actually were, panic stricken, they all began to scatter like roaches exposed by light. That also meant that their adversaries, those playing the heroes, must have also just began their move.

Unfortunately, it didn’t seem like the villains, Ebony and Zia, were having a smooth transition.

The bad blood between the two was placed on hold, they shook hands, and stood awkwardly by one another, until they began to strike up another conversation with one another. This one was on how exactly to approach the class and how best to protect the bomb. Just like their last argument, or fight technically, the girls looked very animated in their movements.

Neither one appeared to be able to communicate with the other.

“Vill you listen?” Ebony demanded, cutting off Zia as she was trying to talk. “Why? It’s not like you’re doing the same.” She countered, only further to frustrate Ebony whose visage was beginning to become unhinge, just like before. A crasser look slowly showing on her features and confrontational body language.

“I don’t get why she’s’ even trying to communicate you, you tiny rawboned cunt.” Spews of vulgarity began to swim out of Ivory’s mouth at Zia, causing her to respond in kind. “You’re doing it again, you just said you apologize, and just like before you’re starting the entire thing over. Wow.” Raising her voice in exasperation, as she began rhythmical clap her hands in sync to her articulation of disapproval of what was happening.

“I started? Weren’t *YOU* the one who *HIT* me *FIRST*?” Ivory screamed above the panic going on in the background.

“It doesn’t matter. I thought we said to stay in our own lane, like, what are you doing.” 

“I don’t give a shit about your ‘lane’ considering you crossed into mind. I got scolded by the school because you, you bit- “

“Okay, I get it, but you don’t understand. Stay in your lane and I’ll stay in mine. We don’t need this right now.” 

“No shit heifer, which is why the barely two star should listen to the damn near four star.”

And the argument continued like this for minutes. Each girl only getting more confrontational, voices growing louder, nearly jumping into each other faces. It was only after another few minutes that, just like that, both of them got fed up. Zia decided enough was enough and decided to just walk away because the impression looked to be obvious.

They just weren’t going to get along.

Watching her retreating figure, Ivory gave a triumphant smirk as Ebony could only sigh inside.

_{“Good work.”}_
​@Kei 
@Karma15 
@Tenma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Jul 26, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Legion of the Lost*

*Crowd Control 101 with Zia and Ebony (@Karma15, @Kei, @Cjones)
*​Donovan stalked through the crowd, taking on a new disguise every couple of minutes when Adaptive Empathy wore off. The atrium was becoming less crowded at this point- most of the people were well on their way to the exit, save for a couple of stragglers.

He heard Freya shouting ineffectually over his phone's loudspeaker. Then a loud howl. Shit, she had summoned her wolf-thing...called Fenrir, if he could recall. Hopefully, it wouldn't reenact one of those Jurassic Park movies he never watched. It would be quite tragic if the heroes ended up killing more civillians than the villains.

But even over the phone he could tell he crowd was beginning to calm down. Fortunately, Freya appeared to have managed to control her pet, and gotten the attention of the crowd. She was now speaking loud enough for Donovan to hear her every word, including her telling to crowd to "shut the fuck up". Donovan chuckled softly as Freya delivered the rest of her speech. Seems the crowd control aspect of this assignment was going well. As though to reaffirm him, Freya muttered under her breath.

"Come on Donovan. The rest is up to you."

He nodded to himself. If the surveillance was accurate, he was getting closer to his opponents. Along the way he passed a few people trapped under a McDonalds billboard. He informed the security.

"Oi, there's a few people trapped under the McDonald's billboard at Parkroyal Centre, Roosevelt Street. Go help them, I have villains to apprehend."

He walked on without any further hesitation. One of the guys trapped swore loudly at him. He ignored him. He looked for all the world like a regular citizen, so he wondered how much worse his vitriol would have been had he known he was supposed to be a hero. Still, if the villains had primed their bomb, he needed to find it quickly, and for all he knew they were on their way to escape. He didn't have time to waste.

He turned round a street corner and spotted them. Both of them, in fact. They were arguing, predictably, probably not having gotten over yesterday's spat.  The Ebony girl was gesticulating wildly in a sort of frenzy, while Zia seemed calmer bt quite upset. Neither of them seemed to be focusing on the job at hand, and were seemingly easy targets.

_Is this a trap? _They did look far too incompetent. He contemplated as he worked towards them, his feet fusing an unfusing with the ground upon contact so as to not make a sound. As he got closer he took the form of cement, his flesh and bones hardening and gaining mass, his skin greying into the same consistency as the floor beneath him.

Still deciding whether this was some scheme on their part, he ultimately decised to throw caution to the wind. Once he decisively turned the corner, he would be onto them. Donovan crouched as he slid behind the car, preparing to spring.

He maintained Ebony was largely the greater threat, so he decided to target her. As he did, he overheard Ebony revealing she had 'damn near four stars' in some garbled imitation of English. That pissed him off. Well, he was quite certain Mr Castillo and Ms Khristie were regretting their decisions now. Still, it annoyed him immensely. Yup, he was definitely going after her.

He noticed the 2 begin to separate, Ebony marching away from Zia in anger. This wasn't good, he had intended to hold them both back simultaneously. He could see the bomb behind them. Growing impatient, he sprung into action.

Bursting from his cover, he charged towards Ebony from around the corner. Being made of cement slowed him down slightly, but the added momentum from his mass made up for it. Ebony turned around just as Donovan rammed her with his shoulder, sending her flying into a pile of bricks. In the same motion, the frenzied girl kicked him in the torso, sending them both on their backs.

Donovan gripped his chest in painas he rose to his feet. That was unusually quick and strong. Was she already in her berserk state? He had only seen a blurry video and hears a second hand account of their battle plans from Freya, so he couldn't be sure.

He turned to Zia, who had now also noticed his presence. Well, this ambush hadn't went so well. Still, he put on a smug smile, in a show of bravado.

"2 on 1, huh? Well, that's fine by me..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2016)

@Wizzrobevox|| @Hero​*The Difference Between Me And You*​*Troya Magnus
Interaction
Class Begun​*
_“I got it! I got it!”_

Something ugly crawled into the forefront of her mind. It gripped at the edges of her brain and clawed its way up from the depths of her brain. She could feel it, the crawls of the memory trying to come and seek dominance of her mind. The feeling of his hand on her arm, the tightening of it as he tried to yell at her about what it meant to be a hero, and how bad her personality was. It was almost like talking to a wall as her mind zeroed in on the sensation of his grip on her arm. 

_“It’s so ugly! What is it! What is it!?”_

She could almost remember it, she could almost see it, their faces and the sounds of their voices. It’s been so long but it was there. It was still there. Their stupid faces, even though she tried so hard to forget it, it was still there. Troya began to chuckle as that monster of a memory triggered more, and more, almost like a crab in a pot. If one comes out, the others will latch on trying to climb out as well. All of them ugly, so ugly….
​_*Extremely ugly….*_​
_“Troya….” _

Another memory trigged itself. A warm voice, warm hands, hands that wrapped around her, and warm tears. 
​_“You are better…You are better…. Than all of them….”_

_“You are better than all of them…”_
​_“Better…Than all of them….”_​​_“Better than all of them….”_
​Troya felt her senses come back to her and she simply looked up at him, her head cocked to the side, her lips slightly parted and eyes filled with something that normally Troya repressed, innocents. Her big brown eyes looked up at him so innocently as she simply said.

_“Even at my worst…”_ Her hands flamed up before engulfing her entire body pushing everyone away from her, once the flames dissipated, she just stood there almost as if she forgot why she was there, _*“I am better than you.”*_

The other annoying character popped up from the fuck of nowhere, and it didn’t register that she was in class. She didn’t care? What was the feeling she was experiencing right now? Did she care? She didn’t, but at the same time she did. Troya ran her fingers through her hair as flames sparked from the simple action.

“…. At the beginning of this class. We had an uneven number of students right?” Troya closed her eyes as she tried to think about the rest of the people she saw coming into class today, “…. Yeah we did….”

“Mm mm…? It’s getting hot in here right?”

Troya right arm was engulfed in flames, the arm that Victor touched had a raging flame on it. However, Troya only complaint was that it was getting hotter. 

“I feel as though we need an antihero.” Troya told herself, “Someone that neither hero or villain…. Mm mm….”

“I guess that’s me then.” Troya body erupted into flames once more pushing everyone back, “You know Victor, I only asked on simple thing….And that was….”

_“DON’T FUCKIN TOUCH ME!”_

Troya launched her flames at both of the boys at her, _“THAT’S ALL I FUCKING ASKED WAS FOR YOU NOT TO EVER FUCKING TOUCH ME AGAIN!”_​


----------



## LunarCoast (Jul 26, 2016)

A Flight to Remember
4 Days Prior​

The private lobby was nothing to scoff at with leather cushioned seats and climate control it was a comfortable environment in which to meet with what would be her new and future colleagues. There was only three of them to attend this particular school and while she had done some research upon the matter she felt woefully under-informed. A sense of adventure gripped her and it was enough to give comfort, it was after part of the reason she wished to become a Heroine, the ability to travel the globe exploring and helping it's people, the stories to be told...

Five had gathered in total and Tera was the only girl amongst them, two boys and two men. One was Berkley dressed in his usual costume, accompanied by who she assumed to be his father, an older man with short bleached hair, the first signs of his age beginning to show. She understood him to be quirkless, and a friend of her fathers making it hardly a question as to who his agent was.

The other pair we're new to her entirely, some feathered bloke who had come dressed in preparation for what could only be described as a vacation with a hawaiian shirt and shorts without any consideration to the colour palette. That being said footware was out of the question his talons would clearly made anything short of customised equipment nigh impossible to wear and it only made him a juxtaposition to his partner.

He was sat seated quite comfortably into the lobby chair, emerald eyes radiating a cool demeanour. He had come dressed more appropriately she thought but perhaps too appropriately considering he had outdone their host with a dark green silk jacket and trousers with every seam fitting him perfectly. A snow white shirt beneath and tie decorated with lighter shaded three leaf clover's. His only flaw was seemingly that of lacking upper body strength with frailty about him, she doubted he had the endurance to get much further than 300m run.

"Ah good so all are now gathered,"Gladwyn clapped his hands together in earnest, "I hope your ride was a comfortable one Miss Jones?"

"Quite comfortable thank you, sorry if I am late the sheep weren't so forgiving this morning."She returned with a small bow to signify her respect. A welcoming smile greeted her as the others contributed their own experiences.

"Oh aye Sir! Hoot- I'm Albert Crawford!" Albert hooted cheerfully betraying his true feelings with a sheepish look.

"I believe adequate would be the more suitable response." Added the other who then sighed, "Good Morning, I am Kent Brevil and as you might have guessed our company isn't of the greatest calibre."His eyes moved to Crawford who hadn't quite caught onto the venomous tone in his voice and so that set the tone for their long 9 hour flight...

... It was awkward to say the least with Albert's surprisingly out going nature, his complaints that the Iron Brew wasn't 'real' iron brew and Kent's near endless scornful comments and mutterings it wasn't until the nature of her "pedigree" came to the surface that the conversation become more of a lighter and comfortable tone.

"How awesome it must make you feel, being the daughter of a real hero. I bet you're like super popular or something... do you live in a manor?"Albert asked concealing the hoot behind the tone of excitement. He sat opposite her now wide eyed as if he had met the champion of his dreams.

"Certainly not, father retired shortly after I was born. Mother made him take the oath to never use his powers again, so I am to understand he stabbed himself in the heart under that premise."

"That's pretty damn sweet, although it is too bad I remember seeing Nevermore for the first time on television when-"

"Do not be so foolish. No one man or woman for that matter would sacrifice their quirk in such a manner. It is the stuff of fairy-tales."

"Ack?! How can you sit there and so blatantly attack one of the greatest heroes of the last generation? It is uncanny!"

She took a deep breath and before Kent could muster a response she interrupted, "Weather it is true, or not is meaningless the point is my father sacrificed his career for me and I will not see that those years raising me are wasted. Nor will I accept any remarks that would harm his reputation as a champion."

Kent smirked faintly, "Love is a weakness heroes cannot be permitted to have, it only empowers those who would seek to manipulate and wound you. Love is the Achilles heel. Can you even disagree with the notion, how many have fallen throughout the ages?"

"It can be a weakness, but it can also be a strength giving one the power to fight on, the will to achieve the impossible, and the ability to surpass the expectations of those around. Do not discount it."

"My family was lost because of such fool hearted concepts. It is not a mistake I will make, nature is about the survival of the fittest and I can already tell one amongst us is incapable of aspiring to the level he hopes."

Albert frowned but made no comment instead sinking back into his seat, Tera watched but not hopelessly so as he collapsed the book in her palms. "You are Sir Hootsalot are you not?"She asked watching as Albert's face lit up at the mention of his name. "H-how did you know?"

She refused to respond to his question instead listing his achievements, "Born of a working class family, Scotland September 12th 2000. You was offered a place on the Olympic Archery Team if I recall but lost out during the placements coming 5th... a remarkable achievement for someone of your age. You also have a history in Taekwando, although history on that matter is scarce.

I would dare say your achievements outclass either of ours, and that alone means Kent and I should be worried that you might one day surpass us."

Albert blushed although she wasn't sure if it was embarassment from her knowing something of his history or something else entirely, she wasn't the most empathic of people. "Thank- thank you hoot..."

"You are yourself, and I respect that. That being said, I have no respect for those who might prey upon the weaknesses of others in hopes of concealing their own."The jab didn't sit well with Kent who looked like he was on the brink of leaping at her from across the aircraft but he showed restraint although she could not help but notice she had already made a enemy and the school year hadn't yet started...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2016)

*Lets watch the others.*​


P-X 12 said:


> Michael, taken aback by Meliena's show of affection turned red for a moment. After he quickly composed himself, the first thing out of his mouth was "You truly are something special, you know that?" He grabbed her hand and ran towards an exit, finally completing their goal.


And they made it to the finishing line that is escape through a subway entrance.
A phone appears out of nowhere due to Meliena and she takes a impromptu picture with a victory sign along with Michael.
"Something to send to my parents at home."
The exercise was over for the two of them, it seems that the other students are still going at it however or both villain teams lost, so they had some free time before getting graded.
"Hey Michael, want to exchange numbers?"
She will put away the phone in her usual way after the exchange.
"Do you think we can watch the fights go on with Professor Ryan now that we finished? I've always been a sucker for learning more about fighting."
@Tenma @P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2016)

Let me ask you a question… Do you like stories? Stories from long ago? Perhaps stories that reflect upon the past? Most do, and most good stories are like that. I have a story for you, A story of two very different, yet similar souls who met by chance. On a dark and dreary night… Let me tell you the story….


Of The Fox And The Thief. 

​The fox was a sly and cunning creature, with fur soft as silk. The thief was a loathsome creature, detested and thrown away by his own kind. His fur matted and patchy, his eyes distant and glossed over. But the Fox did not see what the others saw, no not that indeed… The fox saw something that could be nurtured, trained. He saw the hidden potential in the thief and so he took it upon himself to raise the poor creature.


With the help of the fox’s companions, they were able to take the poor thief and rejuvenate his fur. They brought life back into his eyes and food into his belly. You see the Fox had been collecting animals from all over… The Gorilla, The Elephant, The Snake and The Peacock. These creatures helped the thief at the orders of the fox.


The Gorilla taught him what it meant to be strong. The Elephant taught him how to fend for his own food. The Snake taught him cunning and The Peacock… The Peacock taught him how to blend in. But one day, The Thief was caught by a hound dog. Without the Fox’s help, he was no match for the hound dog… But the dog did not eat him, no.


You see the hound dog had a master, a master who took pity on the poor thief. They brought him into their home and took him from the Fox and his kind. They domesticated the thief and taught him tricks. They took away everything that the Fox had seen in the thief… They removed all the potential that the Fox knew was inside him.


The thief grew into just, The Raccoon; Growing fat and lazy off the trimmings and treats given by the hound dogs family. So The Fox came up with a plan you see… to break into The Hound Dogs home, to bring the Thief back to the wild… To show the thief, just what it was he was meant to be...



​“And That is our story.” A red haired man closed the book and smirked, “Well then, My gang of misfit animals. Shall we show the thief just how fat and lazy he’s gotten on scraps and treats?” Before him stood a group of misfits, many in the shadows with faces hidden but two standing proud and tall. A fat blob of a man and a large gorilla like man… Blob and Kong.


“Yes Demetrus!” They call out in unison. “Then let us set the bait and wait for our pray.”


Enter… Demetrus Arthorius Stone and his Mid-Knights.
​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 26, 2016)

Michael il-Yeong



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Lets watch the others.*​
> And they made it to the finishing line that is escape through a subway entrance.
> A phone appears out of nowhere due to Meliena and she takes a impromptu picture with a victory sign along with Michael.
> "Something to send to my parents at home."
> ...



Michael nodded after taking a picture with Meliena. "Sure, here you go." After getting each other's numbers, he looked over to the Game Room and shrugged. "Of course. I'd love to see what the others can do." He was scurious on how the other students could use their Quriks on a mission like this.

Michael went with Meliena towards the Professors. He hoped they would get graded favorably after everything was said and done considering who their opponent was.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 26, 2016)

Roman Jacques Durosier

Turn Back The Pendulum Part I
Liquid Time

"Je t'aime Mama, Je t'aime Papa" Ten year old Roman would cry out to his parents every morning before running off to school. His parents would wave back as they watched their little boy run off to catch the morning bus. Their pride, their joy, their heart, Louis and Giselle Durosier had more money than the average person could ever imagine but even their penthouses and yachts paled in comparison to the treasure that was their son. Roman was their world, and what drove them to focus so fervently on their work. They hoped to pioneer a new world, to end the famine, wars, and disease that ravaged the world their beautiful boy lived in. Hence why these moments were so precious, something as insignificant as seeing their son off to school was not to be taken for granted.

"C'est la vie!" Roman would chant the lyrics of his favorite song on the bus ride home. For ten year old Roman there were no boogeymen, or monsters under the bed. He had never gone a day hungry. His parent's established careers meant that he would never have to know of the scarce. Innocence defined him and naivete blinded him. He noticed the time on his watch, three-thirty. It was Friday afternoon and family night at the Durosier household. His parents, despite being doctors and physicists, never neglected to spend time with their son. As he darted from his seat, waving goodbye to his friends, he ran home already knowing what to expect. The aroma of mom's sweet apple pie, the suffocating odor of dad's coffee as it fought to overwhelm mom's. Dad's Frank Sinatra records playing in the background while mom debated with him that Louis Armstrong was better. 

Little Roman unlocked the front door to his house expecting to come home to his perfect family and perfect world. When the door opened, out went the smell of apple pie, there was Frank Sinatra playing in the background, and he could no longer smell dad's coffee. There was only blood....
​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 26, 2016)

*Warrior School: A Brief Interlude

Meliena, Michael, Ebony (@Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @Wizzrobevox, @Hero)*​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Lets watch the others.*​
> And they made it to the finishing line that is escape through a subway entrance.
> A phone appears out of nowhere due to Meliena and she takes a impromptu picture with a victory sign along with Michael.
> "Something to send to my parents at home."
> ...



Professor Ryan chuckled as he watched the red-faced Michael exchange numbers with Meliana. Meliana then turned to him, requesting that they be allowed to see the rest of the fights.

"Don't see why you shouldn't." He said genially as he led the two to the lounge. "I was going to show everyone's performances to you all later anyway. But since you lot finished early you get to see the live feed."

He pressed his thumb into a scanner, opening the staff lounge. There were 12 monitors, 4 dedicated to each zone before a sofa. "Good work on your terror act by the way. About 52 dead, 71 injured, by my count. You 2 did quite good considering we didn't inform you that you were up against a teacher."

The two students leaned back on the sofa as they watched the 2 remaining battles, neither of which had come to decisive conclusion. Mr Ryan was preparing instant coffee for the 2 students when the raven-haired girl piped up, speaking to both him and Michael.

"So I undertstand the other fights have a bit of a twist like ours did? In Zone 3, there appears to be a 3 way. What does the third faction represent?"

"What? Third faction?" Mr Ryan laughed as he filled 3 mugs with boiling water. He turned to the monitor in amusement. "Now, don't be ridiculous-"

"_Oh, for fuck's sake..."_

Troya, having upgraded from just being, to put bluntly, a stubborn bitch, was now blasting plumes of flames at both Victor and Isaac. Westley was hiding behind a dumpster as he cowered away from the inferno, while good-natured Victor was still attempting to play nice with the frenzied girl and talk sense into her. He had to hand it to the boy, really. In his shoes Ryan doubted he would have such purity of heart.

"Well, you two continue enjoying your home movie. I would recommend focusing on Zone 2 for the time being though." He muttered gravely as he left the room. As the door shut itself behind him, he heard the 2 students break into peals of laughter. Well, _they _could find this funny. For Thomas Ryan, this was the 27th discipliniary incident he had to deal with since orientation begun, so the humor was lost on him.

He spoke into the air. "Zone 3, Area 25." The air around him fizzled slightly before he vanished with a mechanical beep. He materialised about 20 feet away from the warzone. There, Troya was only intensifying her onslaught, apparently willing to incinerate anyone who pissed her off- so essentially everyone. Former adversaries Victor and Isaac were now apparently working together to restrain the raging pyromaniac.

The professor sighed and removed his handgun from its holster. It wasn't loaded, but that wasn't neccesary. Aiming it at the ceiling, he fired 3 deafening shots to get their attention. All 4 students froze as they turned to face him, most importantly, it got the crazed Troya to cease her assault. He walked up to her as he tucked away his gun, gesturing at the other 3 to back off in case she went berserk again.

"Troya Magnuson! I know your damn condition, but that doesn't give you an excuse to be a bloody disgrace. Now, what do you have to say for yourself?"

Quite a few things, in fact. Troya unleashed a stream of expletives and insults, including calling him a 'Republican gun junkie', an assertion he unfortunately could not disagree with. After about 20 seconds, he decided he had heard quite enough of her drivel.

"Alright, time to shut up. Could you at least _try _and act your age? You haven't been making the slightest attempt to control yourself or work together with your partner! I expect better from someone who intends to protect this country. In fact, if you were from my House I'd expel you on the spot!"

"I will let Mr Weathers be the judge of that." He wondered if Kyle would have to drug her in order to prevent her from getting a rage-induced seizure- he hoped it wouldn't come to that. "For now though, I will have to do with giving you detention for the rest of the week. Oh, and I will have to suspend your quirk indefinitely until I am convinced you are no longer a threat to others."

"The medibay." He spoke to the air once more, preparing to leave with Troya. He turned back to the remaining students. "You 3, um...try to continue where you left off. I trust you don't find a 2v1 unfair, Victor?" The spritely boy shook his head expectedly, taking things as they come. With a flash, the 2 vanished into the air, allowing the battle to continue anew.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2016)

*Monitor Room*


Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: A Brief Interlude
> 
> Meliena, Michael, Ebony (@Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, *​The two students leaned back on the sofa as they watched the 2 remaining battles, neither of which had come to decisive conclusion. Mr Ryan was preparing instant coffee for the 2 students when the raven-haired girl piped up, speaking to both him and Michael.
> 
> ...


Melaina did indeed laugh, but for different reasons than one might think and the same reasons, she started talking to Michael.
"I'm glad you trusted me enough to follow my lead despite not knowing my quirk or anything about me. You're going to be a Hero someday for sure with a spirit like that... Honestly, if that teacher didn't take it easy on us, I don't think I would have escaped, but you'd have gotten the job done anyway I feel. A real reliable person."

Despite the very little Michael seemed to do Mel is singing praises of him, her mind is flashing back to the Red Baroness's words.


> Your body talks Mel, the twitching of your finger, the determination in your eyes, the unsynchronized of your breathing tempo. The facade of bravery you put up....."
> 
> "Or is it stupidity, to lay your life for a man you've met, like what, this morning? Or did you think just because you're kids, I won't go medieval on you? There are ways to go total medieval with minimal damage to surrounding."


"Such an attitude towards things would bring hope even in the most dire of times... To the point my body seemed to move on it's own." Mel's mother mentioned something to her about her own body moving the same way for her father once.  Mel's blush she had was much deeper than from at the start of the exercise.
"*cough* A-anyway..."
Melaina started watching what was going on in area 2
"I wonder what they are going to do."

@P-X 12


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 26, 2016)

​


Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: A Brief Interlude*
> *
> Meliena, Michael, Ebony (@Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @Wizzrobevox, @Hero)*​*
> 
> ...


*


Break Open! Our New Academia: Well, What Are You Gonna Do? Two Against One It Is!!
*​*"*Oi, that bitch was crazy. Sorry you had to get stuck with her." Isaac said as the two left.

"Well, she's just really prideful I think. Not used to playing in a team. I'm sure she'll grow out of it." Victor said confidendently.

"Man, you are way to nice, you know that?" Isaac sighed. Victor shrugged as he put his hand on his shoulder.

"I wouldn't say that."

KRWOW!!!

Isaac's face was smashed against Victor's kneecap as he forced his head towards it. In the daze Victor left him in, he quickly grabbed Isaac's handcuffs off him. He had to work fast, he was at a sever disadvantage, though to be honest, that was part of the fun! Taking on two at once would be a blast, but he had a mission, and all they needed was one hero to evacuate the civilians while the other kept him business, plus he had to figure out how to get enough of them near the bomb for 3 minutes.

That was it! Another amazing idea! He yelled to the crowd.

"HE'S THE VILLAIN! HE TRIED TO KILL THAT POOR SCHOOL SKIPPING KID! FOLLOW ME IF YOU WANT TO LIVE!!" And follow a number of them did. Even the police, who were aware of the real heroes, couldn't stop the crowd as the followed the purple haired boy down the subway. "IN THIS CORNER!" He said turning into a small opening in the subway, he rushed them all in there as fast as he could. "It will be a bit snug, so really push in! These are your lives we're talking about, fit in as many as we can....and someone get that briefcase in the back room! I'll be able to call for backup!"

"Couldn't we just leave out the entrances?"

"They're waiting for us out there." Victor quickly shooed away carefully. There was severe unrest now, kids beginning to cry, people becoming paranoid, absolute unrest. He had to do something, and something he did.  He shot his fist up to the ceiling as he crushed the ground beneath his feet. "EVERYONE!" He shouted. "IT'S OKAY! And you know why?" He said as he created a 9x9 purple force field and the entrance of the opening.

*WALL CRUSH*

"Because I'll crush anyone who comes in between your safety and me!" He smiled at the crowd. They seemed much more at piece now.

"Coming through!" A grey haired old man with a long face said a briefcase was delivered to Victor. "This what you're looking for?"

"Yes! Perfect! Everything is going to be okay!"

*2:57 MINUTES TIL MASS BOMBING*​
@Hero @Island

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Monitor Room*



Tenma said:


> Professor Ryan chuckled as he watched the red-faced Michael exchange numbers with Meliana. Meliana then turned to him, requesting that they be allowed to see the rest of the fights.
> 
> "Don't see why you shouldn't." He said genially as he led the two to the lounge. "I was going to show everyone's performances to you all later anyway. But since you lot finished early you get to see the live feed."
> 
> ...



Michael took the cup of coffee and took a few sips. "Yeah, that was a bit of a shock to us." 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Monitor Room*
> 
> Melaina did indeed laugh, but for different reasons than one might think and the same reasons, she started talking to Michael.
> "I'm glad you trusted me enough to follow my lead despite not knowing my quirk or anything about me. You're going to be a Hero someday for sure with a spirit like that... Honestly, if that teacher didn't take it easy on us, I don't think I would have escaped, but you'd have gotten the job done anyway I feel. A real reliable person."
> ...



Michael simply rubbed the back of his head, acting bashful at Meliena's praise for what he saw as a rather menial task in the grand scheme of their battle. "I wouldn't give myself that much credit. Besides, I doubt I would've handled taking on Red Baroness anywhere near as well as you did." He took another drink of coffee. "Besides, I had a feeling you would handle it when I left." He looked over to the monitor showing one of the fights.



Tenma said:


> He spoke into the air. "Zone 3, Area 25." The air around him fizzled slightly before he vanished with a mechanical beep. He materialised about 20 feet away from the warzone. There, Troya was only intensifying her onslaught, apparently willing to incinerate anyone who pissed her off- so essentially everyone. Former adversaries Victor and Isaac were now apparently working together to restrain the raging pyromaniac.
> 
> The professor sighed and removed his handgun from its holster. It wasn't loaded, but that wasn't neccesary. Aiming it at the ceiling, he fired 3 deafening shots to get their attention. All 4 students froze as they turned to face him, most importantly, it got the crazed Troya to cease her assault. He walked up to her as he tucked away his gun, gesturing at the other 3 to back off in case she went berserk again.
> 
> ...



Michael sighed. It seemed as if one of the students went ballistic for some reason and Professor Ryan had to take her out of the game. He shook his head. "Poor Victor. He definitely doesn't deserve this kind of handicap." He looked over to Professor Ryan leaving. "Especially considering the circumstances."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael sighed. It seemed as if one of the students went ballistic for some reason and Professor Ryan had to take her out of the game. He shook his head. "Poor Victor. He definitely doesn't deserve this kind of handicap." He looked over to Professor Ryan leaving. "Especially considering the circumstances."


"It'll be interesting. Villains and Heroes have many handicaps. It wouldn't be unusual for a villain partner to actually do that at times. Least from what I see on the news sometimes and even from *the comics* I read now and then."


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman
                                                                     Turn Back The Pendulum: Part 2
                                                                     Liquid Time

The terror had just begun for the ten year old boy. His family living room, once a magical place where monopoly was played on Family Game Night, and debates where held over which was study was more important, physics or biology, was now a blood bath. A trail of blood led the frightened Roman to the kitchen, where he found his mother's lifeless body laid against the opened refrigerator door. The apple pie which she took great pride in laid near an open window, emitting a scent of sugary goodness mixed with the metallic odor of blood.

       Roman tripped over his mother's pool of blood. As he fell down his head rolled underneath the kitchen table where his eyes froze on the image of his father's cold stagnant eyes.  Louis Durosier's brilliant brain was splattered all over the kitchen floor. Roman felt a great pressure in his chest. His eyes grew bloodshot as the tears were let out endlessly. He frantically got up, running toward the living room in his attempt at calling the police. Before he could even reach for the phone his body froze in place at the sound of a commanding voice.

" "Arrêtez!(Stop) A large statuesque man in black appeared from the stair railing that led to the second floor. The first thing Roman saw was the 9 millimeter in his hand, the same weapon used on his parents. Before the grunt could even motion his gun at the boy Roman propelled himself forward. He gave himself flight by leaping off of living room couch, hurling himself at the grunt's face.

  Maybe it was instinct. Perhaps it was the innate  primal urge to survive that was in us all. Roman mustered strength he had never shown before as his sympathetic nervous system was triggered. It was fight for flight for the little boy as he threw himself on the six foot tall grunt. He grappled onto the the man's chest, desperately clinging on the collar of his shirt as he attempted to shake him off.
   "Descendez-moi, vous petit animal!"(Get off me you animal) The man reached for his face as the little boy scratched away.
"Vous allez mourir la mort d'un chien comme votre famille"(You will die a dog's death, like your family) The man threatened.

  Roman's eyes singed with anger. In that moment his grief had receded. Anger had taken over, rage had invited itself in, and the boy wished for only one thing. Death. The man's death. His quirk kicked in as it reacted  to the boy's blind rage. Roman placed his minute palms on the behemoths face. Streak's of static emitted from his finger tips. His palm's radiated a bright blue hue. The flesh on the grunt's face began to peel off, as if every skin cell had been rejected. Roman's hand remained stationary, fighting back the man's struggles. The man was strong and he found it hard to hold on, but no matter what, he refused to let go. The light from his palm's grew more intense. The man cried out in pain, his face was melting to the bone.  Forty-three of his facial muscles had been  ripped apart, and as the pain reached its apex, the man passed out.

   Roman fell down along with the man. He rolled away from his unconscious body. His legs felt weighted, his orientation felt warped as his head throbbed in pain. In his overexerted state he crawled toward the door leading outside.

      As he began to consider the crisis as being averted he heard heavy footsteps coming from the stair case. Three more grunts came scurrying down the stairs in response to the commotion that was made.

    Their eyes widened in shock at the sight of their half-dead partner.

  "Qu'est-il arrivé?!(What happened)" The fourth man questioned as he had just arrived from the second floor.

  The other three man shared his startled expression. They spotted Roman crawling away, and from that had an idea on what happened.

"Que faisons-nous avec lui?"(What do we do with him) One of the grunt's questioned what do with the boy.

"Tue-le" (Kill him)The man nodded in agreement to his partner's order to kill and pointed his gun at the boy.

    Roman's gaze met the man's nine millimeter. His eyes did not falter, and stared blankly at what appeared to be his death. Peace. He felt some composure at the thought of joining his parents. More importantly, he wanted it all to end. Emptiness. He knew that was awaited him if he lived. A life without his family, a life alone. It was not the life for him. He took what he assumed to be his last breath and prayed. He prayed that the after life would not be as cruel.

   BANG BANG! The door behind the boy's immobile body was kicked open. The four grunt's attention was diverted to the figure that had appeared before them. Before their brains could even register to attack four bullets, one for each man, pierced through their skulls.



  "Ciao" The man that had gunned down the grunts was clad in a black suit and wore a black fedora with thing orange stripes around the cone. He looked down at the sight before him. He reacted not to the blood bath before him, or the sight of what appeared to be the only survivor to a family massacre, but to the coldness in the boy's eyes.

   "Now what do we have here?"​

​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2016)

Enter Eclipse

​Graviton grabbed the request his uncle had left for him and headed towards the gate. He knew he was supposed to leave with someone… so perhaps it was going to be a teacher or even his uncle there waiting for him? He didn’t know for sure, but hey.. he might as well be.


There was a lot to think about on his walk. Just what was it that made someone a hero? It seemed like not everyone had the same view, he could tell that much just from watching the students. What did it really mean to him though? Was it to become that symbol of hope… What point did that seem to hold anymore? Those who were held up as the top of the heroes, the pillars… If God’s eye was one of them, just what kind of people could they really be?


Graviton had so much to consider… So many questions he had left unanswered, he should wear his helmet to the next class, maybe then he could get the answers he wanted… or at least ask the questions he wanted to ask.



 “I’m tired of being incapable of expressing my true self.” He closed his fist and gripped tight, the leather of his hero’s costume groaning. He was nearing the front gate now, he’d been lost in his own little world of thought… There, standing at the gate, was a man dressed completely in white, with an eclipse on his chest… That was obviously his uncle.


“It’s been a while Ay, Graviton?” He chuckled a bit. “It has. A few months in fact.” Eclipse nodded and put his arm around his nephews shoulder. “Sheesh you’re as tall as I am...” He laughed aloud, “Give it a few more years and people might think I’m YOUR sidekick!”


“I don’t think that’s so! You’re clearly a hero and have been for quite some time now uncle!” Graviton retorted. “It’s a joke Tako… Graviton.” He’d nearly slipped up… He knew how much Takoda preferred to be called by his hero name when he’s wearing his costume.” Justin rubbed the back of his head… or rather his costume.


“Alright Well, Let’s get a move on!” The professional hero smacked Takoda on the back and started to walk towards a car. “Get in, I’ll drive us downtown.”


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF​
*Investigation 101*​
In contrast to his earlier, lazical attitude earlier, Dimitri was hard-wired and focused as he listened intently to Richard. The reason was simple, the boy knew when it was time to fool around and when it was time for buisness. When it came to matters like this where his ranking and worth within the school would be judged, the green-haired sleaze was no joke. His hardened eyes held onto every word, and the more Richard revealed his intentions, the less hardened his gaze become and the more disappointed he become.

_'Tch, what is this  the after-school special?'_, he mentally commented with a clear frown. His scratched his chin while assessing the situation at hand. _'Still, that was s nice number of scrubs choosing 'betray','_ Dimitri noted while staring off into space. He had chosen betray because that was of course the easiest way to succeed._ 'Which means, that I have some competition huh?'_, he clicked his teeth at the thought before remembering where he was. 

"Ehhh??? Hey, hey, tell me you guys thought that was a real waste too," he nudged his two group members. "I don't really get the message, but as long as I didn't get in any trouble, I'm cool with it," he really was a boy dug in his own ways in an unhealthy many, but the impression he gave was just an average kid. "Max,...Charlie-boy, I like the way you two think. It would be nice to team up with you both again," ........................._ 'Actually, both of your thought processes are a pain in the ass, just get over yourselves!'_, he thought to himself while giving them a warm smirk before turning away. 

Straightening out the front bang of his hair over his eye, Dimitri looked back as he headed out of the classroom. 'The only group to choose Ally was Group C huh,.....' in a manner of a second or two, the boy momentarily scouted the group with a look of contempt, , _'.....lame ',_ 

@luffy no haki @InfIchi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenju said:


> DIMITRI
> ALEXANDROF​
> *Investigation 101*​
> In contrast to his earlier, lazical attitude earlier, Dimitri was hard-wired and focused as he listened intently to Richard. The reason was simple, the boy knew when it was time to fool around and when it was time for buisness. When it came to matters like this where his ranking and worth within the school would be judged, the green-haired sleaze was no joke. His hardened eyes held onto every word, and the more Richard revealed his intentions, the less hardened his gaze become and the more disappointed he become.
> ...



Charlie was about to leave class, but hey might as well give him a little attention before heading out. "I didn't think it was a waste. It showed us the true  nature of the teacher." Charlie grinned and pat Dimitri on the back.  "Two things that will make the world go round. Luck and Money." Charlie nodded to himself, "I'm going to get a big licensing deal when I get out of here... Get a ton of money and rest easy." 

But there wasn't too much time to sit and chat... He had a plan. "I'm going to go check out that sidekick thing... Maybe I can make some money off it, you know?" He grinned... there was another reason he was going to go do that... EXPOSURE! That's right, to get his name out there so that everyone could begin planning their deals and agreements...HAHAHA!


@Kenju


----------



## Chronos (Jul 27, 2016)

_Jacob Mikael Connor_
_Liquid Time_



Frail Thrones of Transmuted Gold:
_It's Certainly Not My Job to Save the World_

_"Caesar"
_​There stood the man, eyes of crimson staring into his own, Sybil dumbfounded directed her gaze towards Jacob, trying to find assurance upon his stare, but his demeanor tread silently on which facet he would make. Those words stung deeper than any wound, they held authority. Continuing his voice propelled his current standing as the dominant party of the conversation as none of the two attempted to interject or even place a halt to what he was saying. 

"You are under arrest, young man. Under multiple causes of inherit misbehavior, battery and attempted murder, along with unassigned act of heroism without a license and overall destruction of general property. Charges goes ever as far as terrorism almost, due to the severity of your actions."

"Wait, hold on... That can't be right. I didn't do anything regarding any of those crimes." Jacob responded immediately after such a barrage of charges were thrown at him. The man known as Nikolai Parker rolled his eyes and proceeded to flick his finger. Which immediately another man dressed in all black proceeded to enter the room and hand him a briefcase which he immediately placed the numbers that allowed the locks to reveal its contents. Pulling a laptop of the innards of such, he turned the screen towards his direction. An image prompted the screen which rose the name "Lost X-mas" before fading away and demonstrating a video recorded at eagle view. The blur of the camera focused at a zoom that mirrored an image of two individuals, one being Jacob himself, the other being the villain. Upon standing the earth beneath his heel shook and he rocketed towards the distance to deliver his final blow, which then a static overtook the screen and the image was in fact gone, whatever point Nikolai wanted to deliver was unknown to him, turning his head towards Sybil she avoided eye contact with him entirely. "Sybil?" 

"Please pay attention to the screen, Jacob." Nikolai voice broke the two from their thoughts, as they witness the static return to a viable depiction of an image, there in the center stood practically in his last legs the boy who of snow white hair, panning into the left zooming out from the distance there laid a massive  rubble of smoke and destruction. His eyes widen at the visage of such playing a part into the mesh of his reality, something he completely had seemed to have nullified to perceive at the juncture of his fight. As the video showed the boy fall to his knees and the knock out. His hands shook at the devastation he was capable of. The wall which held them in place, brought up by the villain he fought was in fact destroyed, building crumbled under a pressure of force in a mere instant, smoke and dust rose as if they were evading the evident conclusion of what occurred. Like a curtains opening to reveal the next scene, fear began to struck the young boy... Sybil herself realized what this meant immediately after the situation placed itself there and she tried to remedy it. "Don't worry about it, Jay! You helped those people out there! If you didn't react, we would've--" A tremble lit itself on his eyes, whatever began to surface from him pained him, fear... no it was worry. This power he held was capable of such massiveness. Turning his head, towards Sybil the desperation in eyes left whatever perception she had of him in emptiness. There was a human being there, like a lost child looking for the way home. "Did I really...? I did that..." Nikolai continued, picking up the controller on the side of his bed to turn on the television screen.

_"--ports on the boy hero who saved the towns people at Abondale creek a couple of days ago. Update shows that still in coma, he is directly related to Jacob Tallius Connor, and old hero of Caribbean decent, a member of the Abondale Middle School and perhaps a possible threat to society. Although his actions of course helped the myriad to survive the encounter, many other citizen are outraged as their homes and jobs are now destroyed due to the backlash of his attack. The boy seemed to not only not posses a hero's license, but is also merely 14 years old. Many controversies arose regarding this boys quirk, although extremely flashy, the people cynicism has begun a cry for help, petitions were made to place the boy in custody. Fear had begun to arise on the streets of this city, many other have counterattacked such claims in their own merit and form, but will it be enough to satiate this people's doubts?"_ 
​Noting that the boy had enough, he proceeded to turn of the tv and turn to him. "The young miss is right. You did do something heroic. It takes a peculiar soul to do what you did. Not everyone is up for the task to give away the only life they got. You, on the other hand, managed to do that with a smile on your face. I don't think you regret it either. In fact, you're only worried if of the harm you did to others in the process, aren't you?" He picked up his laptop, placing it once more on the briefcase and handling it to the man who originally gave it to him. After locking the contents inside, set man proceeded to leave. "Miss Owens. Perhaps you should leave." Which she immediately responded with "Wait, what are you going to do with him? How can I trust that he'll be okay with you." A sigh escaped him, a small tick on his head begun to pulse allowing a slight ache to poise itself on the center of his head, his hands reached the bridge of his nose and pressed itself on its corners, such sigh retried immediately with an inhale. "Hypothetically speaking. What makes you think you're under any authority to ask such? If I were to want something of ill will to happen to Jacob, then there's absolutely nothing you or anyone in this building can do about it. I am under strict regulations and all paperwork have been properly filed and assessed so that I can be here. Regardless of what I might attempt to do with the boy here if you intervene in procedures you will be denominated as an accomplice and furthermore, you will be trailed with charges of misbehavior towards a member of authority." Releasing the bridge of his nose, his eye locked to hers now a bit more ferociously than before. As if abiding by the rule was in fact hurting him personally, it was evident that this was not the first time he had to utter those words, in fact it was as if he recited them from a booklet itself. Almost mechanically producing them from his lips allowing the the weight the air and tone gave it to settle upon her shoulder as the shiver rose from her spine onto a cold sweat. "So I repeat myself for the final time, Ms. Owens. Perhaps you should leave the premises before my patience runs thin." His tone was predatory. Sybil chill had become into a tremble almost, her eyes wavered to keep in contacts with him due to his aura of massiveness. Even Jacob had to admit, his presence was phenomenal. 

He indeed delivered a sense of power, from the stance he took, to the stare he gave, to the words he ushered to the steps he gave. It was as if everything was calculated, running smoothly like a machine with no error or faults along the way. "But--" Jacob gripped her hand, and delivered a quick look, those eyes spoke all the words he didn't. He was afraid, but more than anything he was telling her to leave. Soon after avoiding her stare, looking into his sheet as to not allow her too much info on what he could slip with those eyes of his. "Jay... You can't be serious?" He wasn't, in fact that was a reason why his stare avoided hers. That fear that propelled on his eyes would give way to more trouble... Sybil seemed much more determined than he was to pressure the situation of his innocence. "Jay, they'll hurt you! You can't trust this--" A stronger grip, this time she knew he meant it. Soon that light that shone from before rose again, the boy who stood before trouble to aid those in need returned, this time he hid his face from them. "For me?" Perhaps she wondered why those words stung as powerfully as they did. The tone so subtle that the words ran like needles. Was it because he shook aside her aide, was it because of the difficulty of the decision. That tremble was almost seeming-less, but it was there, raising his head. A smiled brewed itself on his lip, so beautifully blended with those crimson eyes of his, lit like a morning beam, he hid even if momentarily that which was obvious a moment ago. "I'll be okay." 

Reluctant, her feet jammed itself on the earth, giving another final look at Nikolai, who seemed to be loosing his patience, she delivered another glance at Jacob nodding to reassure herself that that's what he wanted. Trying to hide her anger towards the man known as Nikolai Parker, she exited the room and closed the door behind her. Nikolai began to regain composure. And seemed to have chuckled the stress away.

"She's much smarter than she looks. Perhaps you shouldn't way with friends like that as easily, Jacob." He continued after a couple of laughs "As of today, you're branded a criminal, Jacob. I hope you understand that. I'm withing all authority to remove you from where you stand and take you to prison. In which from there we can decide what fate can be held upon you. Perhaps something as quaint as the death penalty. A quick and easy solution for the trouble. Perhaps even life in prison. Or even worse, quirk removal." Jacob eyes didn't waver from his, which Nikolai respected, after diving deeper to his quirk the curiosity sweep him across his feet. It was interesting how he felt if even only remotely threatened by this boy, his natural power of will grew and seethed from his pores like the sweat of his biology. It was bothersome to think such blatant power existed and it was also... something he needed in his possession. 

"Though you want to flinch... No, no." It annoyed him that a squirming rat did not kneel to the obvious lion. And on top of such because of a quirk he felt his presence and his threats were becoming weaker. He needed to compose himself, such weakness will filter and he will expose his strength. "But I come here with an offer. One that you can't and won't refuse. Throughout the remaining year, you will become my pupil. I will personally find myself responsible for all your fines and will indeed free you from such. But I want you to train under me. And you will join a school of heroics. This is merely to help in the process of your liberty, but it's not really necessary. What say you?"

He didn't even bother thinking...

"Do I even have a choice?"


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF​
Dimitri raised an eyebrow at Charles intentions. His goals seemed familiar. Almost too familiar in fact. Annoyingly so even. Dimitri held a look of arrogance as he shrugged his shoulders with a pained sigh. , ''I see, I see~," he commented as he patted the fellow student on the shoulder in a condescending manner. His Russian accent became noticeably thicker as he spoke  "Why didn't I think of it sooner. You saw me declaration earlier today right? Imitating some of my personality eh? I didn't think I'd get fans this quickly!"

That's right, the only reason Charlie would have such a similar goal to his own was because he wanted to be like him. Dimitri could only come to that self-centered conclusion. With that settled, the future ace placed his heavy backpack on the nearby window ledge. "Well I got a treat for you, Charlie-boy," If you've been following Dimitri, you'll know where this is heading. "Take a gander, my friends!" , what he introduced to them were two black&red baseball cap with a 'DA' symbol in the front, Dimitri's signature.



"Impressive right? These are all the rage in Mother Russia, but I guess that isn't much of a surprise," he held a brim grin in show of his easy-going attitude. "Wear this, and you'll have all the ladies gushing over you. Not that it isn't hard for handsome guys like you two right~?" he continued to lightly wave the hats in full display. His expression showed that of a welcoming salesman, but on the inside,..._'Just hurry up and buy them so I can have your money! These can hide your ugly haircuts.'_


........"Only $5, what do you say? ❤"

@InfIchi @luffy no haki


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2016)

*Max*
_Class Games End_
The class ended, and surprisingly Max had nothing to say about the conclusion, it was really funny but the original purpose of the activity wasn´t too far away from what he assumed. A way to test their personalities and try to reflect about your decisions. Of course he had to reflect nothing, the answer they gave was the correct one. Why? because he thought about it and came up with it so regardless of the answers the rest could have given, his was the right one for the one an donly reason that it came from him.

The best among the best was always right after all.

His eyes moved to the blonde girl that was in class, she politely excused herself and left once Richard allowed them to. A little chuckle was his answer, she was mad and he knew it. That was cute actually. Next his own teammates started to talk and say abunch of stuff that the guy didn´t pay attention to at all...he was too busy praising himself in his mind to pay attention to anything else.


Kenju said:


> DIMITRI


​


Kenju said:


> ALEXANDROF
> 
> Dimitri raised an eyebrow at Charles intentions. His goals seemed familiar. Almost too familiar in fact. Annoyingly so even. Dimitri held a look of arrogance as he shrugged his shoulders with a pained sigh. , ''I see, I see~," he commented as he patted the fellow student on the shoulder in a condescending manner. His Russian accent became noticeably thicker as he spoke  "Why didn't I think of it sooner. You saw me declaration earlier today right? Imitating some of my personality eh? I didn't think I'd get fans this quickly!"
> 
> ...




It was then that Dimitri surprised him with a pair of baseball caps one for each of them and tried to sell them to both Charlie and him. Now if anyone has been looking at him, that person would think that Max would just shout out how cool this was and that he would immediaely buy it but...that wasn´t the ase as goofy and childish he seemed, Maxwell Chase most distinctive feature is that he is a man of whims, a teenager with the soul of a child...an elementary schooler to be mor eprecise and as such he was prone to change some of his opinions from one moment to another.

"Hahaha, thanks pal but no thanks. Ya see I thought the shirts were cool but now that I see tha caps, they are like really ugly. So, don´t wanna buy heheh." he answered with all honesty and a bright smile. Then sincerely speaking he passes his arm around Dimitri´s shoulders "As an apology I can give ya mah autograph and take a selfie with ya. No need fer money, mah awesomeness which radiates as that of a trillion suns will give ya luck for sure and ya´ll be able ta sell them later." 

Then he turned to look at Charlie and did the same a swith Dimitri but with the other arm.

"Ya want one too, right? C´mmon, let´s take a picture as proof of our new friendship!! Hahahah!!"​
@InfIchi @Kenju


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2016)

Kenju said:


> DIMITRI
> ALEXANDROF​
> Dimitri raised an eyebrow at Charles intentions. His goals seemed familiar. Almost too familiar in fact. Annoyingly so even. Dimitri held a look of arrogance as he shrugged his shoulders with a pained sigh. , ''I see, I see~," he commented as he patted the fellow student on the shoulder in a condescending manner. His Russian accent became noticeably thicker as he spoke  "Why didn't I think of it sooner. You saw me declaration earlier today right? Imitating some of my personality eh? I didn't think I'd get fans this quickly!"
> 
> ...





luffy no haki said:


> *Max*
> _Class Games End_
> The class ended, and surprisingly Max had nothing to say about the conclusion, it was really funny but the original purpose of the activity wasn´t too far away from what he assumed. A way to test their personalities and try to reflect about your decisions. Of course he had to reflect nothing, the answer they gave was the correct one. Why? because he thought about it and came up with it so regardless of the answers the rest could have given, his was the right one for the one an donly reason that it came from him.
> 
> ...




This situation was quickly growing into a strange one. He had a ballcap and a picture and autograph being tossed his way… Just what kind of people did these guys think they were? Charlie was going to be the one who would make it big and get a big brand deal and all that jazz! He grinned though as he was wrapped up in the camaraderie of the other two.


“Sure! Tell you what, How about I give you MY Signature. Then when I make it to the big league’s it’ll be worth a ton of money for you two.” He smiled, This was clearly the clash of the ego’s. You had the three biggest ego’s in the class… possible the entire school right here.


“So let’s take a picture! Print it off and sell it when I’m famous and make a mint!” He smiled for Max’s camera happily. He couldn’t afford the hat and nor would he want to… Baseball caps weren’t his sort of thing…


“So just remember, It’s Charlie, Aka Jackpot. When i’m famous, I’ll be sure to keep you guys under my wing. That’s what friends do after all.”


----------



## Tenma (Jul 28, 2016)

*Warrior School: A Brief Interlude, part 2*

*The Medibay, with Troya and Dr Weathers (@Kei, @InfIchi)
*​"Well, I don't know the exact terminology," Thomas Ryan informed Dr Weathers as he materialised into the medibay, "but I'd say this girl just had a _stress-related meltdown._" Kyle gave him a raised eyebrow, with a small, playful glint in his eyes, prompting him to sigh. "Though judging by the look on your face, you already know this."

Gesturing at Troya to go to Dr Weathers, he continued talking in an annoyed deadpan. "Just give her a rest for the afternoon, a drink of water...oh well, you probably know better than me how to deal with such cases." 

He then turned to Troya. "If you enter one of these episodes here and start endagnering other students with your fireballs and shit, you will be tranquilized. We don't want that, do we?" They entered one of the open wards, which had 12 beds in total, 6 of which were filled by other students. It was at this point Troya started swearing at him in colorful and non-traditional expletives, waking up some of the others. Thankfully, no fireballs were involved.

After she settled down, Mr Ryan reached into his coat pocket and removed a wristband with a small glowing green panel. He turned back to Kyle Weathers. "I'll be suspending her quirk until she grows up abit, if you don't mind." This Quirk Inhibitor was a misnomer- it only informed him and Dr Weathers if she used her quirk or removed/destroyed the wristband. Now, there were _actual_, prison-grade quirk inhibitors that prevented usage of quirks entirely and were surgically operated into subjects' backs, commonly used on supervillains, especially in New Alcatraz. Of course, they weren't going to use it on a student unless they got really out of hand- in which case they'd likely be expelled first.

He hoped it wouldn't come to that.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: A Brief Interlude, part 2*
> 
> *The Medibay, with Troya and Dr Weathers (@Kei, @InfIchi)
> *​"Well, I don't know the exact terminology," Thomas Ryan informed Dr Weathers as he materialised into the medibay, "but I'd say this girl just had a _stress-related meltdown._" Kyle gave him a raised eyebrow, with a small, playful glint in his eyes, prompting him to sigh. "Though judging by the look on your face, you already know this."
> ...


 @Tenma @Kei 


Kyle nodded and laughed it off a bit. "She does... He... It." He rubbed his chin looking over the student records of Troya. "Whatever, none of my business." He resolved it to himself. "She seems to have had a psychotic episode." That was the best way to explain the literal mental breakdown the young woman had suffered out there. "I can fix this easily. the other student's are all healed as well, they just lost their stamina and are resting right now." 

He did hold up his hand however. "I can probably remove her ability to use her quirk for a while if you'd like." He was joking of-course, he wouldn't use such a method on a student unless... it was absolutely needed and it didn't seem to be in this case. Kyle smiled at Troya and put his hand on her shoulder. "It's going to be alright, just relax for now and we'll get you back out there and going for the Side Kick jobs in no time." 

"Well then..." His hand sunk into her body and he began to nod his head. "Alright, There doesn't seem to be too much wrong in here. I'll make a few minor adjustments and it should all be set." He would as well, make the proper adjustments that were needed... luckily nothing too major but you can never be too careful. "Oh, It seems you had a minor kidney stone. I took care of that as well while I was in there." He spoke, removing his hand from the young girls body. 

"I was thinking of going to the bar after work Ryan." Kyle rubbed his chin as he looked over another students paper work. "You want to go with me? I think Slickback is going, but i'm not sure."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 28, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> @Tenma @Kei
> 
> 
> Kyle nodded and laughed it off a bit. "She does... He... It." He rubbed his chin looking over the student records of Troya. "Whatever, none of my business." He resolved it to himself. "She seems to have had a psychotic episode." That was the best way to explain the literal mental breakdown the young woman had suffered out there. "I can fix this easily. the other student's are all healed as well, they just lost their stamina and are resting right now."
> ...



"Oh, I'm going alright." Slickback said, appearing as he leaned against the wall. "I've been feeling like I could use a drink recently." They stared at him.

"When did you get here?"

"I've been standing here for the last 12 minutes."

"Really?" A sweardrop fell from Slickback's head at the comment, this had a habit of happening with people sometimes. Not noticing him in plain sight, good for Hero work, obnoxious in daily life.

"Oi, I got the stuff you want, Kyle. Where do you want me to put it?" Burton said as he entered the scene carrying a package.

@InfIchi @Tenma @Kei


----------



## Chronos (Jul 28, 2016)

Jet Marquise
Liquid Time



Feeble Crowns of Blood and Thorns: 
_Aid the Small_ l _Burn the Weak_ l _Save the World_ 

_"Black"_

_I'll commend the effort. At an early age I knew that the Earth was made for men of power, that those that didn't extend their hands to reach what they wanted would never achieve anything relevant in life. Life is in fact a struggle, one we all commonly go through, the demons which sprawl from our very essence, the corrupted soul hid behind smile and laughter. Those inner weaknesses so easily exploited, protected by a thin glass, walls of paper and meshed with a ceiling of leaves. In this jungle we call life only the strong survive, I knew this since the early age of four. And further more, I understood that life was not fair, and some of us were born for greatness, regardless the circumstances we've been placed in. The world in an incredibly unfair place, but at the same time... _

_So incredibly and *disgustingly* just._

​Four walls. Cheep wooden panels that decorated such in the immersive mediocrity. Three bed lazily placed across the almost closet size room, a single drawer where all the clothes of three kids laid, a single boy sat at the edge of a bed lonesomely reading a book. Eyes trained into the individual letters that form a context which he reluctantly placed it on himself to read, boredom perhaps, or merely a method to kill time. It has been incredibly silent ever since... The nights felt longer, the days felt eternal, and sleep has become a luxury. Or merely this was all there was, there wasn't anything else to allure him to do anything else. On this place which naturally produced an air of suffering and longing which edge themselves on the walls like the nails that kept the creeks to only a minimal, the sounds which ushered the howling of the eerie breeze in the nights presence that made the kids tell stories of ghost and monsters hiding in their closets and beds. This home had made the boy realize that monsters are not those from fairy tales, the do not lay under bridges or hide among caves. They do not hide in the darkness nor do they find the decency to rest within bogs nor do they steal our princesses... or perhaps that part is true. Turning his head, a boy of jet black hair peered to the side to witness a frame which decorated a upon it was a smile. That regardless of what the decor of such frame held its true spectacle was within the dimly lit glass through the peering beam of moonlight. 

​This was no other than Jenny Marquise, the youth's younger twin, that at the age of thirteen she was stripped from him, adopted by a two strangers and taken away from the home. Monsters resided at this world, they wear dressed and suits, drove cars and sleep in beds. They own homes and have children of their own. They are as exposed and yet oh so invisible, like the very wind we breathe. It goes unnoticed, but its presence is there. An orphan since he could remember, all he ever had was a sister. His hands closed the book and placed it on the side of the bed, removing himself from the premises he left the room, looking back would revive those memories of a past fulled with hardship, but even further it would propel her memory again. That regardless of the struggle the only light which shone in the dark was now somewhere else, living a life the two always dreamed of. This home, where children lived in hopes that someone with a heart could take them away to better lives, the small peering instances of time which eluded their reality beamed brighter than any star on the moonlit void. Subconsciously his hand gripped tighter on the doors knob, noticing such he released and continued off to the outside. The steps of his feet creaked the panels of this horrid place, upon the distance was a woman dressed properly for her religion, her eyes were distance, looking beyond the image of the window, her thoughts guided her on memory lane, turning to witness the boy leave his room she rose her voice as to catch his attention.

"Jet? What are you doing up so late?" Jet only recognized this woman as The Sister, she was in fact motherly. Or perhaps that's what he could denominate her as, as he personally did not know what that word meant. Used constantly in the vocabulary, the definition implied that it's of, resembling, or characteristic of a mother, especially in being caring, protective, and kind. Of course, any man could be kind any woman can have those characteristic towards another. As he continued to pace down the stairs she followed behind. "Jet?" 

"I'm going to watch some television, Sister. I can't sleep tonight either." A smile protruded on his lip, her eyes noted such was just common place for the boy, and since awakening his quirk he held potential to becoming adopted. Many people would give away something of massive importance to have a boy like him on their mittens, but for some odd reason they were all uninterested. For a boy to stay for so long at an orphanage was already strange, but Jet has seen it all, from friends to comrades up and leave since he was here. To even witnessing his own flesh and blood be taken away from him. He has not been the same since then, something burned him deeply, but regardless of what that was he never allowed such to peer out from him. That strange amount of conviction to see the world as what it was to him was enough to conquer even his flaws... or at least that's what he would like to let seem. And he for the most part succeeded. "I'll make you some tea, then." 

Jet and Jenny were Marquise, when there were merely a couple months old a couple left them on the door and ran. Again, this was to be expected, for whatever reasoning they have they could not care for twins. All that was on was a note that said their names. All the research in the world could not help them, as if a ghost came and went. His smile was always prevalent, but as it went by it morphed. And since awakening to the quirk, to witnessing his sister leave he noted several qualities about himself, disregardful authority... power and knowledge beyond his years. For a mere boy of age of fourteen he has achieve a deep understanding for his quirk. "Thank you, I appreciate that." As she went to prepare the tea, Jet turned the television and from there a news report came up. One that resided in Abondale Pennsylvania. 

_"Recent reports on the boy hero who saved the towns people at Abondale creek a couple of days ago. Update shows that still in coma, he is directly related to Jacob Tallius Connor, and old hero of Caribbean decent, a member of the Abondale Middle School and perhaps a possible threat to society. Although his actions of course helped the myriad to survive the encounter, many other citizen are outraged as their homes and jobs are now destroyed due to the backlash of his attack. The boy seemed to not only not posses a hero's license, but is also merely 14 years old. Many controversies arose regarding this boys quirk, although extremely flashy, the people cynicism has begun a cry for help, petitions were made to place the boy in custody. Fear had begun to arise on the streets of this city, many other have counterattacked such claims in their own merit and form, but will it be enough to satiate this people's doubts?"_
​"Jacob. He was a good hero." The sister spoke, a brewed cup of tea in her hands passing it to the young boy who accepted it quietly without much adding to the pertaining subject "He's the old man you said gave me the name of my quirk?" He spoke before he took a sip of tea, blowing the steam away with gentleness as she sat on the leather chain next to him. A sigh escaped her as she closed her eyes and remembered the memories of a time long passed. 

"Tallius was a good man, of good heart. A bit too righteous, however. But you can expect such from a hero named Deus." Jet laughed between sips of his tea, trying not to burn the ceiling of his mouth as he drank. "Any man who calls himself God is certainly somewhat deranged. Or perhaps he was just a man trying to compensate for something. Who knows, I personally prefer the King." The sister flicked the back of his head, which surprised Jet to react and his nose dip itself on the liquid before him. Fanning his nose at rapid succession to lift away the burn and heat from his flesh. "That mouth of yours is gonna get you in some deep trouble, young man. You need to learn how to restrain your tongue before I have to put a belt around it to hush you up." 

"You do realize he's not really God, right? You don't need to defend him like that." 

"I know. There's only one Holy Father. A man like him is bound to find himself on some trouble for such misbehavior against the Holy Spirit. But this isn't about that, young man. This is about you talking like you own the world. Don't allow the name of your quirk get to your head now." Jet chuckled, disregarding what she spoke as he took another sip of his tea while holding his nose with the other hand. His eyes viewed himself on the color of his drink, the smile unwavering from his lip as his mind went on a journey. "You think the old man predicted also about Jenny?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> @Tenma @Kei
> 
> 
> Kyle nodded and laughed it off a bit. "She does... He... It." He rubbed his chin looking over the student records of Troya. "Whatever, none of my business." He resolved it to himself. "She seems to have had a psychotic episode." That was the best way to explain the literal mental breakdown the young woman had suffered out there. "I can fix this easily. the other student's are all healed as well, they just lost their stamina and are resting right now."
> ...


@InfIchi @P-X 12 
Two students suddenly enter the office. One of which should be recognized with helping organizing paper work by one of the nurses named Janet. If she is present. *Michael il-Yeong and Melaina Ekdikos , both seem to be concerned with something.*
"Victor is hurt, he's suffering from poisoning from his fight with Isaac!"
After all of that running around since the fight with The Red Baroness something odd happened with Melaina. 
Blood started dripping from her nose and then onto the floor.
"Oh... That's not good is it?"


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2016)

Of course it happens. I didn't want things to turn out this way, but less than a three days at this new school and things turn upside down for me. You know - I thought I was having a decent time. I just had to keep my space from everyone, focus on myself not going bat-shit crazy, and maybe learn a few heroics here and there, and everything would turn out fine.

Of course it fucking doesn't.

Academically, I have always been somewhat knowledgeable, even if I do feel a little crazy from time to time. With that said - I never imagined I'd be top ten in the class. Well, I suppose others didn't either. Rae Hart was a student whose name I had recognized - mainly because of her mother. However, that is besides the point. Apparently I had knocked this girl out of the top ten, and with that, came a rage induced argument.

Don't get me wrong, this girl seemed like she could be one of the nicest people you had ever met, but at the same time there seemed to be some sort of slumbering rage deep inside of her. I don't know if she was already just having a bad day, but she couldn't just let go of the fact that I beat her. As I was walking down a hallway after class, I turned a corner and was slammed in the face with a strange red projectile. I tried to walk away - I really did. But she just kept trying to impede my destination, and was simply not giving me an out.

Then the visions started. My mind went blank, and the hallway was filled with blood. Strangely enough the only thing that I could see was trailers of her red hair scattered across the walls. It sent shivers down my spine as I screamed in agony - but I closed my eyes and let my senses take over. This time, I did it willingly. I attacked. It wasn't my proudest moment, but she would not leave me alone. I don't remember most of it, but I just remember after it was all finished she was almost knocked out against a wall and I was walking away just fine.

As it should be, I was pulled over to the principles office because a fight like this should not break out by any means necessary, which I agree with. However, with testimonies from other students stating that Rae had not only instigated the fight, but I only fought in self defense, brought me to a safe conclusion.

That of course didn't save me from ridicule by other students. I was now known as the person who beat down Carey Hart's daughter. Why? What did I do to deserve this? I just wanted to live my life peacefully at this school and to learn how to protect people, not disrupt others lives. I don't know, maybe this was never a good idea to begin with, I've always felt that I was better by myself.

On the contrary though, I yearn for just the opposite. I want to be able to make friendships, help people out, build instead of destroy. It's why I continue to push onward, even in times like these where I feel like a complete outcast. Who knows, maybe I'll just have to accept that I can't interact with others like a normal human being. That even amongst everyone with a quirk I'm still just a monster.

There's honestly probably no answer, and there's probably no helping it. I...have had days like this before, and I know it can't get much better. With that said, it can't get much worse, right?​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 28, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
Independence Day

____________​He had _thought _that there was something up with the exercise in Investigation 101. It hadn't been an opinion formed by careful analysis or, really, any thought process that seemed particularly investigative, but more of a hunch. Elendel knew the school was strict, but it seemed odd - suspicious, almost - that their first ever lesson posed such potentially dire consequences. And for such a trivial exercise, too. 

So, when he finally formed his group, Elendel stayed quiet. He suspected that the trial was more of a test of character - a way for the teachers to gauge the students, their resolve and ability to rationalize situations - than an actual test of academic strength, so the answer likely didn't matter. Besides that, he was too scared to speak up the whole time, completely paralyzed with embarrassment from having spoken up before. 

All in all though, he was pleased with the way the class went.

He was even more pleased that he could finally relax now, too. Meeting all those new people, even if he hadn't spoken to any of them, had been mentally taxing. _School is hard_, he concluded to himself silently as he walked through the hallways. Give him a book, a test or a puzzle, and he'd sit down and do fine, be in his element. Put him in front of another living, breathing human being and suddenly Elendel became a fish out of water; floundering, petrified and starved of air. 

The young man sighed to himself. Still, today he'd made progress - speaking up in class wasn't something he'd have done before, even if it was a move fueled almost purely by desperation. Maybe he'd make a friend at this school yet...


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 28, 2016)

Roman Durosier
Turn Back The Pendulum: III

"Now what do we have here?"

The unknown gun man had put down the men in black instantly. He holstered his gun and directed his attention at the boy crawling on the ground. For a moment he left the room, leaving Roman alone amongst the pile of bodies. The man took a quick glance at the scene in the kitchen. He took the gun out of its holster once more and made his way up the stairs. Moments later, after checking the house for any more men, he came back downstairs and redirected his gaze at the boy.

"Get up and pack your things kid" He commanded. Roman stared at him blankly. The man's words were blocked by an intangible barrier. Roman did as well as any honor roll elementary French student could to decipher the man's English. 

"Up?" He responded in his thick French accent.

The man grimaced at boy's confusion. "Tch foreigners."

He cleared his throat as his mind gathered the right words to say.​
"Allez emballer vos choses. Nous quittons" (Pack your stuff. We leave now)

   The words were well received but the boy's confusion lingered. "Non! C'est ma maison" (No this is my home)

   The man's eyebrow raised in response to the boy's defiance. He approached the boy, grabbed him by the collar and dragged him back to the massacre that was the kitchen room.
   "Voici! C'est votre maison!"(Here, this is your home). The anchor in his chest resurfaced, his breathe felt heavy, his heart oppressed. The sight of his parents bloodied corpse would be haunt him for the next five years.

    The man released his hold on the boy, and his stern , commanding tone went down an octave. "Boy, vos parents sont partis, et si vous ne laissez pas vous être trop" (Boy, your parents are gone, and if we don't leave, you will be too)

  Roman responded affirmatively in silence. He did not take much, partly because he had lost the only things of value, and because he knew he would never be coming back. The man told him he would never be able to come back to France. Whoever ordered his parents death was still at large and they would be coming for him next. 

  The man led him to a black Mercedes Benz, where he placed a plane ticket in the boys hand. He instructed Roman on what would now be happening. The man explained that he was given orders to rescue Roman from the men who would be pursuing him. From then on he was to transport the boy to America, New York City, where he would place him in the care of a special handler. 


   "Qui es-tu?" The man was Roman's Savior and the two had been in each others company for all but an hour, yet the boy had no idea who his mysterious savior was.

  "Je suis un Hero.un protecteur de la justice" It now became apparent to the man, who was known to his peers as a tactless and insensitive human being, that an hour ago the boy's family was taken away from him. He was now alone in the world, and angry. Anger. The man could feel his rage, a silent wave, a prelude to a storm. He knew he could not leave the boy in his current state. He could not let this boy become an empty man.

  "Boy, cesser de pleurer. Devenir fort, et honorer leur mémoire. Aujourd'hui, votre vie est plus seulement le vôtre. Vivre! Vivre pour eux, vivre pour la justice.(Cease your crying. Become strong and honor their memory. Today your life is no longer only  yours. Live! Live for them, live for justice) 

   The man's words were heavy. They were akin to a brand, scorched onto Roman's chest. They lingered, following him for the rest of his life. 

  Not long after that, the two boarded onto the next flight to New York. Roman gazed outside the airplane window. He was not just leaving behind his old life, but his innocence. Something stirred up within him that day. That Friday evening, after a long day of school, Roman came home to a house drowned in blood. He would leave that very same  house as a man ready to spill it. 
​


----------



## Tenma (Jul 28, 2016)

*Warrior School, A bit of Bloody Business

The Medibay (@Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @InfIchi)*​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> @InfIchi @P-X 12
> Two students suddenly enter the office. One of which should be recognized with helping organizing paper work by one of the nurses named Janet. If she is present. *Michael il-Yeong and Melaina Ekdikos , both seem to be concerned with something.*
> "Victor is hurt, he's suffering from poisoning from his fight with Isaac!"
> After all of that running around since the fight with The Red Baroness something odd happened with Melaina.
> ...



"Sounds good. After all the nonsense I have had to put up with the past 2 days I could certainly do with a drink or two." He replied to Dr Weathers and the newly arrives Slickback. As though echoing his sentiments, Michael and Meliana came barging through the door, and the latter bleeding from the nose. They appeared to be shouting something about Victor.

From their explanation, it would appear Victor was weakened from Isaac's quirk, the manipulation of a material similar in properties to mercury. Inhaling it applied a delibitating effect to one's strength and stamina, but it was not life-threatening. A good rest and a few cups of coffee and he would be fine.

As for Meliana, he was no doctor but he guessed she had likely overexerted herself in combat with Tiffany. She had been the one tasked to hold her back singlehanded after all, and done some pretty impressive stuff with her quirk while she was at it.

He shrugged and patted Kyle on the back. "All yours, doc."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 28, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School, A bit of Bloody Business
> 
> The Medibay (@Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @InfIchi)*​
> 
> ...



"Seems the doctors work is never done." He threw his hand up and it quickly mutated and spurt out needles and the like. "I never get a moments rest to even talk to people anymore." His hand first went into the young boy Victor. Yes there appeared to be some damage done, but it wasn't anything overly complex he couldn't fix and adjust. "Alright, he'll need some rest time to get over the strain on his stamina. I'll move on to you two next." He smiled and fixed them up as well, quickly as he could. "Take a seat and have a rest. Your body will have a brief adjustment period after the surgery... don't mind it to much, I prefer to call it Surgery rather than... Molecular alteration." He chuckled a bit and rubbed the back of his head, before popping out a pack of cigs and lighting one up. 

"Thanks for the box Burton, you're free to go."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 28, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Seems the doctors work is never done." He threw his hand up and it quickly mutated and spurt out needles and the like. "I never get a moments rest to even talk to people anymore." His hand first went into the young boy Victor. Yes there appeared to be some damage done, but it wasn't anything overly complex he couldn't fix and adjust. "Alright, he'll need some rest time to get over the strain on his stamina. I'll move on to you two next." He smiled and fixed them up as well, quickly as he could. "Take a seat and have a rest. Your body will have a brief adjustment period after the surgery... don't mind it to much, I prefer to call it Surgery rather than... Molecular alteration." He chuckled a bit and rubbed the back of his head, before popping out a pack of cigs and lighting one up.
> 
> "Thanks for the box Burton, you're free to go."



"Hmh." Burton grunted as he set the box down and headed out the door.

"Hey, Burton! Want to come back with us to Mr.Ryan's training simulation on crowd control!" Victor spoke up excitedly. 

"Why would I want to see a bunch of fucktard freshmen dick around with their dime store powers? I got better things to do, shit-for-brains." He growled in response.

"Language." Kyle and Slickback said in unison and Burton grunted. Victor could only pout in response to Burton's attitude, this guy was a real wall to get to.

"It was just a question." He said as Burton left the room.

"Don't mind him, he's always been....like that. If fact, I think you've graduated a bit, most freshmen he just calls trash...not that the replacement is much better." Slickback said before slicking his hair back. "In any case, see you after school At the usual place Kyle." He said before leaving the room.

"Hm, I'm feeling pretty good!" Victor said rolling his arm a bit. He was already feeling good as new with his insane stamina coming into play. "Glad I came here, though I thought I might be fine, it's much better to get a second opinion I guess!" He laughed. "Not the first time I've have poisonous stuff in me though, my dad used to make me drink all sorts of toxic stuff to 'get stronger'," He mentioned air quotes. "Good thing we had a healer there too! Don't know how much bleach or chloroform I could have taken otherwise!" He said with a grin. He hopped off the resting seat, feeling spry and fit, but he hesitated for a second. "Hey....Mr.Kyle?" Victor mentioned. "Is Troya going to ge okay? She's not going to get expelled or anything, is she?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Seems the doctors work is never done." He threw his hand up and it quickly mutated and spurt out needles and the like. "I never get a moments rest to even talk to people anymore." His hand first went into the young boy Victor. Yes there appeared to be some damage done, but it wasn't anything overly complex he couldn't fix and adjust. "Alright, he'll need some rest time to get over the strain on his stamina. I'll move on to you two next." He smiled and fixed them up as well, quickly as he could. "Take a seat and have a rest. Your body will have a brief adjustment period after the surgery... don't mind it to much, I prefer to call it Surgery rather than... Molecular alteration." He chuckled a bit and rubbed the back of his head, before popping out a pack of cigs and lighting one up.
> 
> "Thanks for the box Burton, you're free to go."


Melaina waits about a minute before getting up, her legs wobble. The damage from her stunt was pretty extensive and she felt exhausted.
She addresses Micheal.
"I'm guessing the class is over by now, wonder what everyone's grades are. Well I'm going back to my room to rest. The class took a lot out of me, so you can text me the grade that we made through the phone, maybe what the teacher plans next time."
@P-X 12
She leaves the doctor's office towards her dorm in the Wolf Den.
Mel wondering if the person she partnered up with is still around she didn't see her in the doctor's office... Guess she'll find out


> She firsts gets the weights that were brought into a spot no one should trip over, under her bed which is on the right side of the room since she gets first pick. Then outstretching herself she tacks down a few posters of the male hero Speedstar in different boisterous poses, one of her major rolemodels in deciding to be a hero. Then a calendar of a superhero swimsuit catalog, of various men and women in sexy poses many who are bigtime right now and even a few old timers who are still fighting the good fight. Currently the poster image of the month has a group of middle-aged women grouped up together getting ready for volleyball.
> "They sure look like they have fun, I really hope things are that way here too. Everyone seems so scared, but they just have to keep their heads up and it'll be fine. Never give up!"
> 
> Mel starts customizing her bed, pink pillow cases with cute lion and tigers on them. Then soft covers that feature bunny rabbits and masses of carrots everywhere with the color yellow filling in the rest and normal green sheeting underneath... It looks like she's sleeping in a colorful easter basket.
> ...


((What Melaina's side of the room looks like @LunarCoast ))


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 28, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Seems the doctors work is never done." He threw his hand up and it quickly mutated and spurt out needles and the like. "I never get a moments rest to even talk to people anymore." His hand first went into the young boy Victor. Yes there appeared to be some damage done, but it wasn't anything overly complex he couldn't fix and adjust. "Alright, he'll need some rest time to get over the strain on his stamina. I'll move on to you two next." He smiled and fixed them up as well, quickly as he could. "Take a seat and have a rest. Your body will have a brief adjustment period after the surgery... don't mind it to much, I prefer to call it Surgery rather than... Molecular alteration." He chuckled a bit and rubbed the back of his head, before popping out a pack of cigs and lighting one up.
> 
> "Thanks for the box Burton, you're free to go."





Wizzrobevox said:


> "Hmh." Burton grunted as he set the box down and headed out the door.
> 
> "Hey, Burton! Want to come back with us to Mr.Ryan's training simulation on crowd control!" Victor spoke up excitedly.
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina waits about a minute before getting up, her legs wobble. The damage from her stunt was pretty extensive and she felt exhausted.
> She addresses Micheal.
> "I'm guessing the class is over by now, wonder what everyone's grades are. Well I'm going back to my room to rest. The class took a lot out of me, so you can text me the grade that we made through the phone, maybe what the teacher plans next time."
> @P-X 12
> ...



"Sure thing," Michael said as he looked over to Victor. He still didn't get how well he took getting poisoned by mercury. _"Guess the good doctor's Quirk is better than I thought. Or maybe something else is at play..." _He sat down in the room, waiting for the others to finish. His eyes were centered on Victor as he talks to the Principal as they both conversed about Troya. He also heard the line from Victor saying that he was previously poisoned. "Wait, what? Who would do that?" He walked over to Victor and Prinipal Slick back, saying "Hey there's Victor. You alright after what happened?"

@Wizzrobevox @InfIchi


----------



## Kei (Jul 28, 2016)

@Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox 

[ The Afternoon Flames]
Troya

So many things happened in a span of a second that Troya head felt like it was going to twist right off. Like absolutely pop off like one of those old toys that was from her mother’s questionable youth, where they had toys that head pop off for fun. One minute she was going to bash Victor head clean in along with the other kid, but next she was sitting at the nurse’s office with a band around her, putting her on quirk suspension for a week. 

“That isn’t fair!” Tryoa yelled at Professor Ryan, “Keeping me conformed like this is just terrible! I don’t want to be a female for over a week! It’s like legit torture for people like me!”

Tryoa crossed her arms, “The safety and comfort of all quirk users that is what is the basic statement of this stupid school, of all schools! This is discrimination! _*DISCRIMINATION*_!!!”

Troya was fuming and only got worse when she got called an “it”, “Wow tack isn’t taught in this facility is it? Calling a student an_* it*_ now because it doesn’t conform to one sex, it’s called gender variant you tactless as----!!”

She was quick to shut her mouth as she turned red in the face, flames sprouting from her shoulders. She had to calm herself down, it wasn’t the worst thing she was called, but it felt demeaning either way. Gender variant was still a rare thing, especially those who can freely change like she could, with passing time there were new and newer quirks being born into the world. 

“Mental breakdown my ass…” She grumbled under her voice as she looked at the band on her wrist, “He pissed me off as simple as that! I asked him not to touch me and the fucker did.”

Troya stuck her nose in the air as she thought about what happened. She wouldn’t have had the flashback if he just kept his distance, but he didn’t, and she was triggered to remember bad things. And because of that she reacted the way she did. The horrible childhood of Troya ‘the gender variant child’, she could see the headlines as she saw herself on the papers about to drag this school into the bigger court case of their lives. 

Though her eyes fell to the bracelet, “Will it break if I transform into a guy?” 

There was an actual voice of concern as she looked at the thing.

“I really don’t feel comfortable staying one sex for long, it feels like a prison….” She honestly explained, “I won’t use my fire and respect the rules, I understand why I’m being punished, but asking me to stay one sex...I don’t think I can.”

She looked at the doctor, “So what’s up? It’s bendable or what?”​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 29, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> "Sure thing," Michael said as he looked over to Victor. He still didn't get how well he took getting poisoned by mercury. _"Guess the good doctor's Quirk is better than I thought. Or maybe something else is at play..." _He sat down in the room, waiting for the others to finish. His eyes were centered on Victor as he talks to the Principal as they both conversed about Troya. He also heard the line from Victor saying that he was previously poisoned. "Wait, what? Who would do that?" He walked over to Victor and Prinipal Slick back, saying "Hey there's Victor. You alright after what happened?"
> 
> @Wizzrobevox @InfIchi



"Oh, I'm fine!" He said happily. "I mean, if felt terrible and horribly painful, but nothing too new from the feel of it. Nearly dying every week for years on end does that to ya. It's like you have a ball of light inside, but every day it slowly dims by being crushed by the darkness that surrounds it, being grinde d into dust like some kind of black hole, and every night you lay awake staring at the granite ceiling in dark, unlit room on the cold hard floor wondering if you're even going to wake up the next morning alive, meanwhile the light inside you grinds and breaks each and every second you stare up until you slowly face the morality of your existence and coming to terms that the perpetual state of misery and suffering you're in can't end so unceremoniously with mere death and will continue to march forward, squeezing every bit of life out of that ball it can long before you are taken away by the clothed skeleton. Or like getting the wrong order at a restaurant. Sucks, but you gotta deal."



Kei said:


> @Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox
> 
> [ The Afternoon Flames]
> Troya
> ...




"Whoa! You can change genders AND shoot flames?! That's like two quirks in one! That's awesome!" Victor said immediately spinning around to face the two.


----------



## Tenma (Jul 29, 2016)

*Warrior School: A Bit of Bloody Business, part 2

Medical Bay (@Kei, @InfIchi, @Wizzrobevox)*​


Kei said:


> @Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox
> 
> [ The Afternoon Flames]
> Troya
> ...



Well, he was never going to hear the end of it from Kyle. Certainly not in today's drinking session.

"Pass me her medical records." He turned to he mildly amused Dr Weathers, who had likely come to the same conclusion he had. He flipped through them and confirmed that her 'gender changes' were _both _physical and psychological- in short a quirk related attribute.

"That's like having two quirks at once! That's awesome!" Victor shouted with typical exuberance. Well, technically, it _was _like having two quirks at once. It wasn't 'awesome' though. There was no way he could disallow someone as mentally unstable and prone to violence from changing genders 'indefinitely'. The stress would be far too unhealthy and would likely lead to further violent episodes.

_Bloody Transformer types..._

"Take off the goddamn wristband." He muttered burusquely. Behind him, he could tell Kyle was fighting back the urge to laugh. Granted, this _was _quite funny, but as usual Ryan was in a position where the humor was mostly lost on him. With Troya ending her speech on a reasonable and almost sad voice, _he _looked like the bad guy now.

He put the quirk inhibitor back into his coat pocket. He considered clarifying that those things wouldn't break even on a wrist the size of his own, but that was pointless now. 

Still, as much as Quirk Inhibiting a 'Succubus type' was inhumane, the fact didn't change that this girl/boy/whatever couldn't get away without any form of discipline- this didn't change any of what she'd done in the field test, nor the fact she still clearly acted like Victor was at fault. He could let it slide- but escaping scot-free from this would likely make her bolder.

"For your health, I'm not inhibiting your quirk anymore. That was my mistake for not clarifying things thoroughly." He admitted.

"However, if you end up causing another fiasco like this one, I may have little choice but to do so.And I _will _find out if you try any such nonsense." He sighed, and gestured to Victor. "I expect an assurance you won't be a threat to others...and an apology to Victor."

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2016)

Kei said:


> @Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox
> 
> [ The Afternoon Flames]
> Troya
> ...





Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: A Bit of Bloody Business, part 2
> 
> Medical Bay (@Kei, @InfIchi, @Wizzrobevox)*​
> 
> ...



"I could preform a quirkectomy." Kyle chuckled as he picked up a mug and poured himself a cup of coffee. "Would you like to me shut down her ability to use the other aspect of her quirk and leave her with the sex change aspect? It might drain her of stamina quite a bit... But you'd be able to ensure she would be incapable of utilizing the more dangerous aspect of her quirk." He poured in some cream and sugar. 

"Though Troya I would like you to come to my office after school so that I can give you a proper mental evaluation. Its not just for the safety of other students, but I worry you may have some deep rooted psychological trauma that could inhibit your ability to become a functioning hero... You can't exactly go off the rails and blow up buildings just because someone touched you after all." He took a sip of his coffee and then spit it back out. 

"Blech... creamer went bad." He looked at the bottle and just slowly walked over to the trash, dropping it in the bit. "Tina..." He sighed, pouring his coffee down the drain. "I swear that woman is going to kill me. I told her to buy new creamer four days ago and all she did was pour milk in the creamer bottle... the milk went bad just so you know."


----------



## Kei (Jul 29, 2016)

_*@Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox*_

_*[ The Afternoon Flames]*_
_*Troya*_

She hated these types of conversations, so when the doctor brought it up, her eyes rolled so hard that it had threaten to pop out of her sockets. Troya began to do stretches as the teachers talked to her like she wasn’t even there.  The only people that understood her was her parents and herself, and to be honest, that all she needed. As long as her parents supported her and she supported herself, no matter what she could do anything in the world. The world was her oyster, and she had a huge craving for seafood currently. 

“My quirk is an activator quirk, though because of some mishaps during my development as a child, it affected my sex chromosomes, so for the longest I had some sort of identity crisis when I was younger.” Troya begun to explain her life story, “And it didn’t help that I was bullied all throughout most of my young years, and it wasn’t like kids will be kids type of bullying, but kids are monsters type bullying. Each day I would be ignored because I didn’t fit in with others, I couldn’t be one of the girls because the girls would think I’m a boy. The boys didn’t accept me because I could be a girl.”

“That type of bullying was horrible, because it was isolation, no one would pick me for things, and any group I joined would ignore me. I would constantly get into fights because some fucker would think he could roll up and beat me for being different. The girls would corner me and put shit in my hair, the worst thing was when they cut it. My mom loved my long hair, so when she asked what happened I would lie.”

“My parents are nice people, they loved me and it is a very warm home, they don’t have amazing quirks, they both have mediocre quirks. Mom can grow one flower at a time and dad can get his body temperature up to 400 degrees, so what they couldn’t give me in quirk education they gave it to me in love and understanding, because I’m the first in the line to have such an offensive quirk, I had a tendency of setting things on fire when I was younger, and giving my parents a hard time.”

“So giving them a hard time at home and having a hard time at school, I was a handful, so I didn’t tell them I was being bullied and for the longest time they didn’t really know, until one day they had come to give me a surprise birthday party at school, you know when your parents come in and surprise the class with birthday cake and sweets? Yeah that type of shit, but on their way, they saw me getting jumped in a corner.”

“Dad was extremely angry and broke the fight, imagine a dude with the power of warming his body up to 400 degrees trying to fight little kids with quirks stronger than his. Mom wouldn’t stop crying and the school wasn’t too much help, well that was public school for ya.”

Troya stop rattling on before looking around, “So that’s my life story, I take comfort in my quirk nowadays, being able to fuck with people male or female makes me happy. Now that you know my life story and like probably half of what my therapist told my family. So like, are you happy now?”

“I got problems, whoopee fucking do, everyone does. I’m not interested in the whole holding hands, peace loving shit. I’m here to become number one, being number one means more to me than being a hero.”

She turned to Victor and smiled, “I’m sooooo sorry~”

“Can I go…ooorrr can I goooo???”​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 29, 2016)

Kei said:


> _*@Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox*_
> 
> _*[ The Afternoon Flames]*_
> _*Troya*_
> ...



"Okay. I don't forgive you." Victor said plainly. "You're honestly kinda dumb, and pretty boring." His tone was even, yet lackadaisical. As he spoke, one would be amiss to the fact he was picking his nose in a nonchalant manner. Without a shadow of a doubt, the former enthusiasm he held was dashed and left this boy most certainly, absolutely, and without exaggeration....


bored.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kluang (Jul 29, 2016)

Teacher's Lounge

Tiffany is reading the request she's got. Escort a princess who is due to land in Los Angeles in a few hours. Escorting a dignitary isn't a problem, she's done that before and it came with it perks and danger, depending on whom you're escorting. The problem is this line.

'Unforeseen circumstances forces them to land here instead of New York.'

During her hero career, unforeseen circumstances is one of her most hated words. It usually means two things. Bad shit happens and she's not important enough to know about it. Or bad shit is going to happen and she's not important enough to know about it.

She look at her client's name, The Princess of the Kingdom of Eres. Kingdom of Eres, the last absolute monarchy of Europe, the only feudal nation in the E.U. A small yet rich country blessed by minerals of the earth. The princess name is Natasha. Natasha von Karma

Tiffany left the teacher's lounge and she went straight to the gate. There's three response from students who wants to join her quest. Typically she works alone, but now she's a teacher and she will learn to adapt to her new environment. Plus, God' s Eye is freakishly scary.

Zozo and Adele left the history class and decided to take Tiffany's sidekick mission, and all this time Zozo has to endured Adele's ranting. She's fuming by the principal's comment. Never before her request is denied so blatantly. She's Lady Adele Springfield. Daughter of one the Mighty Elite, The Ironbaron, who is also a real-life Baron, making her a baron's daughter. A nobility. A higher class individual. Instead of trying to reason with her, Zozo decided to let her rant until she's satisfied. Then she will try to get through her.

They arrived at the gate and sees Tiffany's waiting for them. "Now we wait for the lover boy, Michael and we're good to go."

@P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 29, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> "Oh, I'm fine!" He said happily. "I mean, if felt terrible and horribly painful, but nothing too new from the feel of it. Nearly dying every week for years on end does that to ya. It's like you have a ball of light inside, but every day it slowly dims by being crushed by the darkness that surrounds it, being grinde d into dust like some kind of black hole, and every night you lay awake staring at the granite ceiling in dark, unlit room on the cold hard floor wondering if you're even going to wake up the next morning alive, meanwhile the light inside you grinds and breaks each and every second you stare up until you slowly face the morality of your existence and coming to terms that the perpetual state of misery and suffering you're in can't end so unceremoniously with mere death and will continue to march forward, squeezing every bit of life out of that ball it can long before you are taken away by the clothed skeleton. Or like getting the wrong order at a restaurant. Suck, but you gotta deal."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michael was rather shocked at Victor's statement about his past to the point where he wasn't sure how to respond. _"Nearly dying for years on end? Who was doing that to him, his parents?"_ He put on a smile and said "W-well, at least you're alright now."

Michael also changed his attention to Troya, who revealed another Quirk. _"She can change her gender at will on top of her fire Quirk? How would that even work anatomically? Is that why she has such a short temper?"_



Kei said:


> *@Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox*
> 
> *[ The Afternoon Flames]*
> *Troya*
> ...



Michael shook his head. While he did feel sympathy for her plight growing up, he still didn't much liker her holier-than-thou attitude. What's more, it was clear that she didn't at all care about her conduct. However, one particular line that he noticed. _"Being number one means more to me than being a Hero."_ That line of thinking, in his mind was going to cause more problems than even her seeming lack of control. To prioritize winning at the cost of the very reason she was sent here to begin with (to learn, control her Quirks and gain the discipline and skill necessary to become a Hero) seemed to him almost paradoxical.

Michael checked his watch for the time. _"Crap, I'm already late!"_ He left the room after remembering he had other obligations



kluang said:


> Teacher's Lounge
> 
> Tiffany is reading the request she's got. Escort a princess who is due to land in Los Angeles tomorrow. Escorting a dignitary isn't a problem, she's done that before and it came with it perks and danger, depending on whom you're escorting. The problem is this line.
> 
> ...



Michael ran towards the Teacher's Lounge, grabbing his costume on the way and zipped through the door. "Ready for duty, Ms. Maye."


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 29, 2016)

​

Enter: Damian Bourne
                                      The Silhouette ​











Harlem, New York 
Abandoned Aquarium

Tonight the once revered Aquarius Aquarium in Harlem New York is housing one of the most notorious crime lords of Harlem. Donnie Kravitz is man who has climbed his way up the criminal underworld through sheer power alone. He is a statuesque man, standing at 7 feet. Donnie, who is known to his enemies and associates alike, as "The Great White",(due to his blue skin,and shark features) has gathered his men at the old abandoned aquarium to address a long list of concerns.

"All right you ugly mother fuckers!" He shouts, glaring at the crowd of men. "I wanna know why our last three shipments have not gone through! Nearly a ton of coke gone, in a single fucking week! Get your dicks out of your asses and-"

One of the men, who had grown agitated by Donnie's insults spoke up. "Boss, you don't understand! Its that damn owl, shadow, bat-man, whatever the fuck he is. Every shipment, every score, he's there ready to bust our asses! You can't blame u-"

Donnie "Great White" Kravitz lunges for the man's throat and with a swift snap of his wrists he wrings his neck until it snaps."Any other one of you cock suckers have something to say!?"

The light's flicker momentarily before shutting off completely. As the men huddle up in confusion a track plays in the background. 

Darling, you gotta let me know
Should I stay or should I go?

The Great White is the first to snap back to focus. "Aye, Aye, calm the fuck down and get these lights back on!"

SWISH! In the shadows three of the men among the crowd of grunts vanish out of sight.

"What the fuck was that?!' Lennie snaps back. Even in the darkness hi sharp senses pick up the sound of a projectile zipping through the air. A loud thud is heard from behind him as three more men crumble to the ground.

If you say that you are mine
I'll be there till the end of time

The track continues playing the infectious rock ballad. It soon becomes an anthem, the last thing many of the men will hear before falling unconscious. A figure swoops down from the shadows momentarily. His cape trails behind him, blending and mixing with the twilight. The masked figure lunges at the crowd of men, bringing each down with one to two swift blows.

"It's the Silhouette!" One of the men yell before being knocked out.

So you gotta let me know
Should I stay or should I go?

A brown fog is dispersed in the area. The fog surrounds the men, and once inhaled begins to take effect. The men stagger around, unable to use or properly control their quirks. Some scream instantly, claiming to see monsters among the shadows. With the hallucinogen taking effect the man makes quick work of the rest of the grunts. He quickly spots, Donnie, who is dashing toward the large 12x6x8 water tank.

"You ain't gonna be so tough in the water you owl freak!" He is almost at the water tank until a sharp boomerang like projectile pierces the tank. He hears a ticking sound that sounds like a timer. At the last tick the boomerang like projectile explodes emitting a small explosion. The gallons of water in the tank are released and disperse in the area. Before The Great White can bask in what appears to be his victory a small blue capsule is tossed in the water. The capsule breaks, emitting a blue misty vapor. The vapor comes into contact with the water and within seconds the pool of water comes crystallized ice, trapping not only Donnie but the rest of his men.

The music gets louder when juxtaposed with the brutal fighting occurring in the background. It starts to mix with the screams of the captured men. Their cries sync with the bass and drums of the song, becoming a maniacal ballad.

If I go there will be trouble
And if I stay it will be double
So come on and let me know

The masked man approaches Donnie, who is now scared out of his mind. He begs the masked figure to stay away, pleading for mercy, saying that he'll quit selling and go straight.

The figure takes delight at the shark man's terror. He leans in toward the entrapped, glares at his frightened face and smiles.

"Donnie you haven't answered my question." He reaches for his utility belt and takes out an object that appears to be a stamp. Donnie quickly realizes it is no ordinary stamp once he see's the steam emitting from it. It's hot, he can feel the singing heat surging through it. His fear intensifies as he knows what is next. "Should I stay, or Should I go"

"GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" Donnie bellows out in a scream mixed with terror and pain.

 Should I stay or should I go now?
Should I stay or should I go now?

The track appears to have concluded as it delivers it's last few lyrics, he music masks Donnie's screams. When his work is done The Silhouette sheathes his branding iron back into his utility belt. He shoots out his grappling hook through one of the ceiling windows. It connects, hooking onto the ledge as it propels him up. He lands on the room and gazes out at the full moon. His heart is easy, knowing that he has done his job. Tonight he has made his streets cleaner. He's cleansed it of it's filth and branded his justice on the bacteria that dare plague it. 



​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 29, 2016)

Kei said:


> _*@Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox*_
> 
> _*[ The Afternoon Flames]*_
> _*Troya*_
> ...


 @Tenma @Kei 

Kyle nodded after Troya had finished her little rant. “I’m not unsympathetic to your plight Troya.” He poured himself a new cup of coffee and added a lot of sugar. “The issue here is that you should overcome your past.” He took a sip and shook his head, “Blech.” He put the cup down and walked over to the young girl. “You aren’t the people around you. You choose to be shaped by them. But you can choose to be better than them. By becoming the bully you are just being exactly like those around you. Those that mocked and teased you. You should work to become a model example, wear a smile that never fades and continue to live happily.” 


He smiled at the young teen. “If you have a smile that can never be stopped, no amount of fists or gum, no amount of words can beat you down. A strong mind, A strong heart and a strong body. To stand up tall and live a life better than they said you could. You prove them wrong, you don’t become what they say you are.” He sighed a little bit and rubbed the back of his head. “Because as you are right now, I don’t see you taking the number one spot. There are plenty of fine hero’s here that have a strong mind and strong heart.” 


He took another sip of his coffee. “You are something that people can never be. Those that wish to be something they are not feel jealousy towards your ability to be that. But what you are now, is what they were to you. You are acting as a threat to those around you and I would prefer we work through this issue together so that you, Troya, are better than they were and are. So that you can stand proud in knowing you are physically and morally superior.”One more sip of his overly sweetened coffee. 

"As for if you can leave. You'll need to rest a bit longer. Healing wounds and fixing the body with my quirk requires a lot of stamina on behalf of the subject. Though, when I say I can preform a quirkectomy.... I do mean it." He smiled, "But I don't think it will be needed to suppress your dangerous half... As long as you work with us and try to be superior to those bullies you faced."


----------



## kluang (Jul 29, 2016)

This is my car. My favourite car. The Jaguar XF. Crimson red. 4000 pound, 8 speed of pure power and luxury. A true marvel of English Engineering.

"The three of you must felt so proud to be inside this great beast right?" Tiffany turns around and sees both Zozo  and Adele, enjoying the perks and scenery on the back seat while Michael is toying with the sound system and radio.

The journey from GHH to LAX is usually around two hours. Usually. But not today. Today she's driving. The monster behind the wheel. Tiffany Maye. Not even God's Eye knows how she even gets her license.

And they've arrived in LAX in an hour. "The princess will be arriving in an hour. Get in costume and wait at Terminal 2."

She looks back at the request and look back at the trio. "Be very, very vigilant. There's around 70- no, 85% chances things will go south. Red Vulcan, you're the team leader if we got seperated. And remember, address each other with your hero name."

@P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 29, 2016)

kluang said:


> This is my car. My favourite car. The Jaguar XF. Crimson red. 4000 pound, 8 speed of pure power and luxury. A true marvel of English Engineering.
> 
> "The three of you must felt so proud to be inside this great beast right?" Tiffany turns around and sees both Zozo  and Adele, enjoying the perks and scenery on the back seat while Michael is toying with the sound system and radio.
> 
> ...



Michael dusted himself off, his heart still pounding from the drive there. "Well, that was . . . terrifying. Definitely not looking forward to the drive back to school." He went to the bathroom and took a stall to put on his suit. He thought about the role Ms. Maye gave him during their short briefing. "So, if things go badly, I'm the leader." He put on his visor and put up his mask flap onto his face. 

After coming out, Michael took his place at Terminal 2, waiting for the princess. He still couldn't believe he was assisting with something so important; he would've thought some foreign Pro Heroes would take care of security. He then remembered the other girl that came with him - an actual member of nobility. "Adele, was it? Do you have any clue who this princess is like?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 29, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael dusted himself off, his heart still pounding from the drive there. "Well, that was . . . terrifying. Definitely not looking forward to the drive back to school." He went to the bathroom and took a stall to put on his suit. He thought about the role Ms. Maye gave him during their short briefing. "So, if things go badly, I'm the leader." He put on his visor and put up his mask flap onto his face.
> 
> After coming out, Michael took his place at Terminal 2, waiting for the princess. He still couldn't believe he was assisting with something so important; he would've thought some foreign Pro Heroes would take care of security. He then remembered the other girl that came with him - an actual member of nobility. "Adele, was it? Do you have any clue who this princess is like?"



"It's Fable. Didn't Red Baroness explicitly said hero names only? Or is that peasant brain of yours cannot comprehend such a simple instruction?" the noble girl reprimand Michael. "Why did she chose you? What's your qualification as a team leader? What's your IQ level?"

"Fable..." Zozo cross her arms and the noble girl grumbles and gives in. "The princess is a child. She's probably eleven by now. We rarely have any interaction with the royal families."

Zozo handed Michael and Adele each an earpiece. "Red Baroness give this to me. Its a GHH special created by the Support Team. It uses a special frequency based on the design of the  M.E Support Team."

"Announcing the arrival of flight E-85 from Kingdom of Eres." 

Following the announcement, the press quickly converge around the arrival bay, pushing the trios around.

"Hei, how dare you push me??? You know who I am?" shout Fable as she got push to the back. Claymore on the other hand manage to get herself stuck in the middle of the press, unable to move.

"Shit." Then they heard a voice in their earpiece. "What the hell are you guys doing?"

Tiffany is in her normal cloths, with a baseball cap and sun glasses and is standing on the second floor, overlooking the arrival bay.

"Target's ETA is in three minutes. Get your asses in place now."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Flight E-85 Arrival Bay*



kluang said:


> "It's Fable. Didn't Red Baroness explicitly said hero names only? Or is that peasant brain of yours cannot comprehend such a simple instruction?" the noble girl reprimand Michael. "Why did she chose you? What's your qualification as a team leader? What's your IQ level?"



Michael simply shrugged at his teammate's grilling. "Right, er, Fable. Honestly, I'm not too sure on that point at the moment. You might want to ask Red Baroness yourself after this whole thing is said and done." He took off and wiped his visor. "Until that point, however," he said as he put it back on. "We trust in her judgement."



kluang said:


> "Fable..." Zozo cross her arms and the noble girl grumbles and gives in. "The princess is a child. She's probably eleven by now. We rarely have any interaction with the royal families."
> 
> Zozo handed Michael and Adele each an earpiece. "Red Baroness give this to me. Its a GHH special created by the Support Team. It uses a special frequency based on the design of the  M.E Support Team."



Michael nodded at the information given. "Eleven, eh? Well, that explains why they'd want extra security for her." He took one of the earpieces in hand and put it on before checking the time. "Alright," he said. He put on his mask flap and breathed through its filter to focus. "Claymore, Fable, start getting into position. The plane is arriving soon." He started to heat up further in preparation and ran towards his given location before he saw a swarm of people coming towards the exit.



kluang said:


> "Announcing the arrival of flight E-85 from Kingdom of Eres."
> 
> Following the announcement, the press quickly converge around the arrival bay, pushing the trios around.
> 
> "Hei, how dare you push me??? You know who I am?" shout Fable as she got push to the back. Claymore on the other hand manage to get herself stuck in the middle of the press, unable to move.



Michael swam and pushed through the sea of paparazzi coming his way, using his glowing bits of his suit and slight amount of steam coming off of him to deter others from touching him further. After getting out of the sea, he quickly got himself in place.



> "Shit." Then they heard a voice in their earpiece. "What the hell are you guys doing?"
> 
> Tiffany is in her normal cloths, with a baseball cap and sunglasses and is standing on the second floor, overlooking the arrival bay.
> 
> "Target's ETA is in three minutes. Get your asses in place now."



"Currently in position. Claymore, Fable, assume your positions effective immediately." He kept his eyes on the arrival bay as he stood in position. _"Well, that stunt might attract more people, and the more people around, the harder this job becomes." _He sighed. _"Hopefully this won't turn into anything serious." _


----------



## Tenma (Jul 30, 2016)

*Warrior School: A Bit of Bloody Business, part 3

@InfIchi, @Kei, @Wizzrobevox*

*@Kei, @InfIchi, @Wizzrobevox*​


Kei said:


> _*@Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox*_
> 
> _*[ The Afternoon Flames]*_
> _*Troya*_
> ...



Any sympathy Professor Ryan might have had for Troya's history and plight nearly evaporated when she revealed herself effectively completely unrepentant. Seems he had been a tad too optimistic in hoping she could be more reasonable when she calmed down, especially once she started explaining herself. Turns out she was as unpleasant as she was in that episode in the Game Zone all the time. Even Victor seemed to be getting tired of her attitude. But still, he had to be reasonable- no point taking extreme measures or exploding against someone as clearly unstable as Troya. Although he had a typical "adult's anger" at this level of disrespect, he calmed himself.

"Unfortunately, the world doesn't work like that. Just because you have a shitty past doesn't mean anyone here's going to treat you like a special flower. Most of the students here don't have the brightest history, and some had it even worse than you do." He subconsciously gestured to Victor as he talked. "The world cares about what you bring to the table, and so far, you have not proven yourself an asset and in fact you have been a liability to your teammate."

'If you want to be 'number one', you had best learn to work with others and integrate with society. You didn't even score any marks for the practical due to not fulfilling any of the criteria. I'm assuming Victor touching you brought up some memories you had hoped to suppress, but because of your violent reaction you failed the test. This is an educational institution, not a tournament, if you want to reach the top, you are going to have to do so by being a Hero, it's as simple as that. We aren't a special school for children with special needs, we train people to protect others, not the other way round. So if you are just going to say that you have problems and it isn't a big deal, you are just going to make your life- and the lives of those of us who interact with you- difficult."

"Look, although the quirkectomy is an option, I don't want to have to go through with forcibly suppressing a quirk on a first year." He knew that for someone like Troya, her strength gave her a sense of agency and security- stripping that away  That's the sort of treatment we give to actual lawbreakers and incorrigible cases. I would rather you learn to take responsibility for your quirk and your emotions than have it shut off like a criminal. I want your sincere assurances that you have understood your mistake and you will attempt to be an asset to others. A small first step, but its a start."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 30, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: A Bit of Bloody Business, part 3
> 
> @InfIchi, @Kei, @Wizzrobevox*
> 
> ...



Victor picked his nose as the teacher spoke, he had quickly lost whatever interest he had in having anything to do with Troya. The whole being "being number 1" concept bored him to tears anyway, it was just a title that didn't hold much weight all things considered. It gives people something to strive for, sure, but it also leads to boring people like Tronya who didn't understand what being a good hero is.

And if she got her way as she was right now, no doubt, she'd probably just kill herself after becoming number one.

He yawned as he flicked the booger he picked somewhere.

'I'm sleepy.' He thought to himself. His body was still catching up with his mind as far as his energy went, that poisoning took a bit more out of him then he expected. He definitely had to come up with a way to defend against something like that next time. Looking around the room, he stared at the box that Burton left, he wondered what was inside. 'Could be anything...it could even be another box!" He thought as a loud horn seemed to roar in his mind at the thought.

It had also seemed like Mr. Ryan had gestured to him regarding students with troubled pasts worse than Treyo's. He sniffed in response. He certainly wasn't wrong, not in the slightest. His mind returned to thoughts of what was inside the box. 'Could be a person's head....Or a cake...or even some kind of weird medicine.' Thoughts apon thoughts compiled inside his brain on what the box could contain. He was paying attention to what Mr.Ryan was saying, but considering it was about Trebol or whatever her name was, he was a bit more focused on the box.


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 30, 2016)

*Meeting on the Second Day, Part I*



It wasn't until early the next morning until Rigel returned to Grand Heroics High, deciding to walk through the front as a sign of courtesy to the others. Rigel began to make a beeline for the Headmistress's office when he spotted Oz near the courtyard.
"I received your message. You should be resting. Our talk can wait." Rigel was certain Oz had been forgoing sleep due to the new class and seeing him now all but confirmed it for him.




"Are you certain? ... Is sensitive information involved? I know a spot we won't be heard if that is the case. It's a little warm mind you." 
While not wanting to leave the school so soon after entering it Rigel didn't want personal details relayed all over the school by accident either.




Rigel frowned upon hearing the report of the Grew Wolf fight. They were fortunate he wasn't in charge of the dorm or they wouldn't be getting off so light.
"Is the situation truly so dire? I was certain one of the symbols of peace would encounter no difficulty from just a new class."




"These two 'X-Factors' as you describe them, I do not understand. Neither sounds like appropriate hero material. Why were they admitted? Have you spoken to the Headmistress about their allowance into the school?" Hardly anything Rigel had heard so far sounded like good news. Day one fights, unapproved quirk usage on fellow students, flagrant disregard for the rules, two wild card students with unpredictable motivations... Rigel was beginning to question if this class was truly one which would produce heroes. If he had not been assured a Mastermind would appear he would seek greater disciplinary measures to quell the troublesome students. 'If necessary certain actions will have to be taken...'




Hearing some of the Headmistress's words relayed by Oz assuaged him slightly. It seems she hadn't deviated from her earlier promises after all, even if her hands were seemingly forced by the Administration lauding over the school.
"This is sounding more like unnecessary meddling, but if they insist. Do we have a plan for dealing with them?"



@GiveRobert20dollars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2016)

_Crowd Control 101_
@Karma15 || @Tenma  || @Cjones 
_Zia Espositto 

"2 on 1, huh? Well, that's fine by me..."_

“Here.”​
Zia held out the suitcase to the boy in front of her, like she was handing an unwanted bag of trash. For a minute that stopped him in his tracks, the ready to go aura quickly phased into confusion. Was it a trap? Was this some type of joke? Was this all a plan from the start for Ebony to jump them from behind when their defense was down. No, it was neither of those, not a single one, it was Zia being as petty as she could be, the girl wanted to pass so much, but had a personality of a cake with shit in it. So Zia took it upon herself to serve some humble pie, by outright failing. All zeros can be replaced over time, Zia was never the all A over achiever type, but a simple she gets what she gets type.

So as she pushed the suitcase on the boys, it was the same mentality of waking up and deciding not to go to class that day.

“Here take it I don’t care, don’t give a damn.” She pushed it in his hands, “Congratulations.”​
Zia patted the boy on his back before walking off again. It doesn’t matter in the long run, it doesn’t matter, she didn’t even have to pass this class. She just had to graduate and that in itself was all she needed to do in order to secure her place and to give her family what they needed. Not all people from GHH go out to be heroes, some probably take other jobs, and that was Zia was looking forward to, taking other routes. Her quirk didn’t give her the chance to be a hero. It was ugly and horrifying, and was fit for a hero, but more so….

_…….

….._​
_“Aaauugghh!”_ Zia grabbed her head as she walked off, she didn’t want to think about it, it didn’t matter! She didn’t want to be here in the first place. She wanted to take a relaxing job somewhere out in the woods, like a forest guardian or some shit like that, and just be herself. Though it didn’t happen like that, her mind chimed in against her, there was an opportunity and it was too good to pass up. That opportunity lead her here, with a goal of just being able to manage. 

Many people had goals and aspirations that they wanted to be able to get to do.

In one way or another, why she was here was a goal, but…

Not something most people would have strived for 

And for that reason, she didn’t think she should be here amongst the heroes 

Amongst people that actually wanted to make a living off of helping others. 

Ziia was here for completely selfish reason….
​Helping others was the last thing on her mind

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2016)

*Heroes and Villains III
Ebony Ivory*

*Crowd Control 101*

In the midst of what should be drama, Zia handing away their suitcase opponents, Ebony, good Ivory, stood calmly, dusting every frill and straightening any wrinkle on her dress. Even after having been “tackled” so the speak, European student was neither mad nor happy about what was unfurling in front of her. The entire truth of the matter is, out of all their arguing, there was just one thing they both seemed to agree on, for reasons that each girl may have thought were totally different, but was fundamentally the same. 

They just didn’t care.

“Really, I should hand your ass to you. Punkass stoolie, who the fuck do you think you are?” She scolded, yet surprisingly didn’t yell. “Your little “sneak attack”, if that’s what it passes for in this school, was subtle like several fat fucks at a buffet. And thinking that both of us, great joke by the vay, would handle you? An excessively high estimate of yourself or just plain foolish. If I, a former GRU student, would need help against you. The Russian mili -mfmfmfmf.” 

Her rant quickly became muffled, appearing to lose control over her ability to speak briefly.

_{“You talking too much. Shut up Ivory.”}_

*“FINE. WHATEVER.”* Ivory suddenly roared aloud, stomping off and harshly pushing Donovan out of her, following behind Zia.

“The bomb is right there, take the damn thing. I really don’t want to deal with any of this *BS*.” She hollered as she walked off.

Just like that, it was basically over. The villain team offered no opposition whatsoever. Both girls just couldn’t seem to really put their own differences aside; however, perhaps there was more to it than that? More of a common personal issue that made them both more similar than either could really see in the small time they’ve been around one another. An all-encompassing affair for each girl that felt as if the someone placed their finger upon the scale of their lives.

Soon, Ivory would be beginning to revert back into Ebony. A scowl plastered across her face as the mannerisms of the former girl slowly began to come through; although, before she would leave she felt that there was one thing she needed to get off her chest as she watched Zia’s back from several feet back.

*“WE FINALLY FOUND SOMETHING WE AGREE ON.”*​@Kei 
@Tenma 
@Karma15

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tenma (Jul 30, 2016)

*The Man of Coal:  Little Victories

(@Karma15, @Kei, @Cjones)
*​“The bomb is right there, take the damn thing. I really don’t want to deal with any of this *BS*.”

Donovan was initially cautious, doubtful. This _had_ to be some elaborate trap. There was no way these two girls were about to just _let_ him win, on their first assignment. It was quite apparent to him that the two of them were still broken up over their fight the previous night, butt his just struck him as ridiculous. This was of no benefit to them or their House, or anyone. Did results, winning, matter so little to these two? Donovan felt awkward, simultaneously furious and relieved.

"I..I'll just pick this up then. You sure you don't want to defend your bomb? Make a getaway? I dunno..."

He seized the black briefcase and reported to Freya. "Um...mission accomplished. Didn't face any resistance really. Seems your assistance won't be needed here."

He didn't get it- he was in a disadvantageous position, facing them alone. Sure, he had intended to hold them back while playing defensively long enough for Freya to seize the bomb with the element of surprise, but he also did screw up the ambush. That these two would give him the win over a...pretty grudge was just wasteful and irrational. Both of these students had started on the backfoot with their fight, and in Zia's case was clearly someone who would have to struggle to rise up in the school....in their position he'd be fighting tooth and claw to prove his worth. Hell, he had spent his whole life fighting tooth and claw to prove his worth, studying his guts off in middle school, fervently self-training his quirk ever since he discovered it, taking those quirk aptitude tests, dueling for his ideology against Jet....he wondered if these two had made the same sort of effort as he had, but he found it doubtful that they would be willing to throw it all away if they had. How could anyone live with themselves caring so little for improvement or achievement?

*“WE FINALLY FOUND SOMETHING WE AGREE ON.”*

He turned to leave, walking away in brisk steps with the briefcase. From the lack of noise it would seem the crowd had been nearly completely evacuated- effectively, they had scored a complete victory. But it was a hollow one- all their strategy and planning was for nothing. As he walked on, he paused and turned slightly, intending to advice or criticise them. But he found himself too disgusted by these two, by how little they valued themselves or their worth, to bother. So all he could manage was a limp farewell.

"Hm. Be seeing ya."


----------



## Kei (Jul 30, 2016)

_*@Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox*
Troya Magnus
Afternoon Flame_


“So we are done now?”

Troya was tired, too tired to play this game with these adults and this kid that she wanted to shove into the dirt. Ever one to be honest with herself the only person in this room with a meritorious opinion was herself. She, herself, was the only person she could lean on during tough times next to her parents that was. Troya got up from her seat and put on her school jacket, before rotating her shoulders. This was given her stiff muscles, she wanted to work out or do some studying, staying here was only going to lead to a roundabout conversation.

It wasn’t going to get anywhere.

With conflicting ideals it forced Troya to have to provide herself with a solution lest she blow another gasket. 

“I sincerely hope the next time you have Troya Magnus in your class you don't make the mistake of thinking she's a garbage person. It's not my job to carry trash, I'm here to be the top hero. I only work with the best. I can only be taught by the best. I'm so good at everything I'm even the best adult in the room, I'll be sending myself to the Principal's office instead of returning to the dorm. ” And with that Troya left the room.

Because in the end she could only count on herself to get shit done.

And with that she closed the door behind her, her book bag slung over her shoulder as she made her way. 

For a good second she thought about calling her parents and telling them that she would be coming home, but she didn’t want to do that too them just that second. They deserved better, and telling them what happened after the fact would be the best time. However, she knew what they would say, they love her regardless and would welcome her home.

At least that was one constant thing to look forward to.

They might be upset or disappointed for a second, but in all actuality, she knew that they didn’t want her to be a hero. It was too dangerous and going to school was just a few years away from signing a waiver, but she was going to become a hero for them, she was going to be number one in everything for them, and that is all that mattered to her.

At first the receptionist was shocked to see the kid report themselves in, but after a few minutes and a couple of calls around later, Troya was allowed in.

“So can I guess the probability of you already seeing what this is about? Is it high up in the 70’s or what?”
​@SoulTaker


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jul 30, 2016)

*Break Open! Our New Academia!: The Most Boring Wannabe Ever.
*​"Definitely bossy." Victor yawned as Tringo left the room. He nearly fell asleep during her speech, there was without a doubt nothing interesting about her. "But at least knew she was going to wind up there anyway. If she can handle that, she might be interesting yet." He rubbed his eyes as he tried to stay awake. "Anyway, since that's being handled for now, should we just head back? I'm sure the last team is done by now. Plus I really want to see how I did!" The energy was starting to come back into his voice with each word. "I mean I did pretty much beef it, but you kept the grading scale a secret, so I guess there's a chance. Or not." He shrugged happily.

@Tenma @InfIchi


----------



## Tenma (Jul 30, 2016)

*Warrior School: Les Enfants Terribles

(@Kei, @Wizzrobevox, @Cjones, @Karma15, @P-X 12, @Unlosing Ranger, @Hero, @Island, @InfIchi, @kluang)
*
With mild amazement, Professor Ryan watched Troya step out of the room, deciding she'd rather take her chances with the principal rather than agree to improve herself. He turned to Kyle Weathers, and couldn't help but laugh. He'd certainly seen it all over the last couple of days. There was the sociopath, his self-righteous opposite, the boy who'd left another for dead out of spite, and now...this. And he'd heard that Zia and Ebony had decided to flunk the test out spite for each other from their duel yesterday. "God damn, we got quite the bunch of little rascals this time, didn't we?"

His smile faded as he began to speak more seriously.

"Kyle, I don't like putting it like this, but I'm going to be blunt- this cohort is dangerous. The number of volatile, violent, or sociopathic ones- it's a short fuse ready to blow. I see so many more potential threats than heroes." Professor Ryan had to admit he held a far more spartan and pragmatic view towards education than the majority of his colleagues- this was a warrior school, not a caretaking center. They trained heroes and protectors, not random people who wanted the job for the fame, self-esteem or because they felt like it. "I'm quite sure that they all have the potential to become heroes with the right training and direction, but for now I see more villains or dropouts than I would usually like. This year is going to be abit of minefield for us; one mistake or oversight on our part and it could lead to their generation of heroes- or this year at least- going to shit."

"Well, if there's any consolation to this, at least those unstable students get an opportunity at a quality education and perhaps a chance to turn things around for themselves." He reminisced of Slitter, who hadn't even been given that chance and ended up causing the deaths of thousands, and dying a dog's death.

He looked out of the medibay window ominously, watching the students gathering at the entrance hall for their debrief. He had a good feeling about a some of them, such as the Victor boy who was just leaving the room to join the rest. Others seemed they would be more of a bane than a protector. Minefield was certainly an accurate description. So many little bombs, waiting to go off... "Yeah, I'm going to need that drink later."

"Well, we better get this debrief started." He spoke as he rose to his feet. "Get Tiiffany as well, I'm sure Michael and Meliana would like to hear her thoughts on how they fared." The two men vanished and materialised before the students. Nine of them had gathered, sans Troya, who had went off on her own crusade. Well, he was quite sure he'd given her the gist of her performance in his lecture. Or maybe not. He _did_ have abit of a reputation for being preachy- maybe he had to be tone it down a little to reach this batch. 

"Well, ladies and gents, so ends your first foray into the world of heroes and villains. Some of you lot put up a good show, others...not so much. I'm sure _most_ of you are itching to get your grades, but before that, let's see how your fellow classmates did." He gestured to the wall of the Game Zone behind them, where several screens displaying key moments in each of their battles. Meliana's duel with Tiffany and her blast skyward, Victor and Isaac and their gambits, Freya and her successfully controlling the crowd. Of course, some less positive highlights were displayed as well- Zia and Ebony giving up, Troya going on her rampage (the latter incited some laughter among several students). When they were done the screens flickered out of existence like an old TV.

"We will start with the group who had to go up against the Baroness herself...give it up for Meliana and Michael, for they both did a great job." Most of the students below applauded the villainous duo. "Excellent teamwork from both of you, and Meliana, while your gambit against Tiffany was risky, it did succeed in buying enough time for Michael to kill half the civillians. While both of you did good, I will say Meliana was the MVP in this altercation for the creativity and skill displayed."

"If I were to make a criticism, it was that you two initially panicked and dropped your plan- which I heard was a good one- entirely once you realised you were up against a pro hero. While improvising on the spot is a good skill, abandoning a solid plan like this in a panic is not. Still, I can't find to much to complain about your performances. While Meliana is the MVP, as you two worked as a cohesive duo I see no value in giving you differing grades- both of you get a B+."

He paused for abit, allowing the mood to darken a little. "Next, Group 2. I'm going to address the elephant in the room right off- Zia, Ebony, absolutely disgraceful show from both of you, if it can even be described as such. This will definitely remain a black mark in your reports unless you make a stunning turnabout. I don't care what problems you have with each other, the fact that neither of you cared about the wincon at all, and acted out of spite, is unacceptable. I must question both your decisions to become heroes at all if this is all the motivation you have- I'm going to recommend you leave if you have no intention of improving yourself. Needless to say, you both will taste your hallmaster's wrath later- I don't think either of you has seen Richard when he's_ really _angry. He's the one who suggested pairing you two so you two could make up, I'm sure he's disappointed. In case I forget, F's for both of you."

"Sadly, because of how the activity went we can't gather too much from out heroes. Still, Freya and Donovan, you two had a solid strategy, and were capable of working well together. From what I can gather, Freya was responsible for most of the strategy and ended up doing most of the work- even if it's largely because you weren't given a chance at all." He said sympathetically to Donovan. "I have to question the use of your Parasitic Beast on the crowd when you know how little control over it, Freya. Still, the strategy was undeniably effective, if risky. Donovan, you messed up your ambush and sadly that's all that can be said since your opponents quit right after. But I can appreciate the strategy and planning involved; good thinking in using Freya's quirk to eavesdrop- intel is part of any operation. Freya, B, Donovan, B-."

Finishing, he turned to the last group. "Well, Troya got an F if you lot are curious." Nobody appeared surprised. "You lot should have come to this conclusion already, but be careful in interacting with her. Wesley, you performed your part decently but clearly Isaac was the primary brains and brawns of the operation. Creative way of insulting people, by the way, Isaac. I don't think I have heard that one before. Your gambit with the mercury gas- I'm aware that aspect of your quirk isn't life threatening, but on an old man...you never know. There will come a time in your path as heroes where you will have to decided whether the collateral damage is worth it- but this, I don't think, was one of those times. Still, you did manage to turn Victor's gambit around, and ultimately, I count no civilian casualties. Why hypothetically this was a dangerous strategy, there's no doubt it was effective in this practice at least. Your display of abilities with your quirk was also impressive. Issac, B, Westley, C."

"Victor- nice gambit on your part. You handled yourself competently and remained good composure in spite of losing your teammate, and your attempts to keep the team together should be commended, as ineffectual as they were. It's almost a shame you must be gauged on the basis of a doomed duo, but we can still come to a reasonable assessment. Your strategy to take advantage of the confusion was smart- none of the other villains attempted to rile up the crowd as a means of inhibiting the heroes. But you were quite helpless before Wesley's quirk, which while you can't really be blamed for still goes into your grade. A solid B, nonetheless."

"Well, that about wraps it up. Tiffany, Kyle, anything to add? And yes, you lot as well, if you feel you have anything to share,"​

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cjones (Jul 30, 2016)

*Heroes and Villains Finale
Ebony Ivory
*
*Crowd Control 101*​
Agitation ran up her arms like the chills causing her to clench and release her palms while she stood and listened to this lecture. This specific point in time, there was a battle, Ivory was forcing her herself through more than usual since they had been in this environment. Maybe it was the way that “their problems” is no excuse for her actions in the simulation with Zia. Too Ivory that statement in itself was a problem because suddenly, she was just supposed to like Zia? Even if she wasn’t exactly all that pissed off at her anymore, were they suddenly just going to go and be all buddy, buddy?​“I think I have a QUESTION.” Like the student who knew the answer to the question her hand was held high into the sky. “More like a STATEMENT actually, if I can?” In preparation she rather, adorably, began to clear her throat to speak.​​“Mr. Ryan, yes? You said Zia and my actions were done out of spite? Pffft, vell, what gave you that impression? From my perspective I say that we both just REALLY COULDN’T GIVE A SHIT.” She shouted.​
Zia turned to Ebony and her heart almost soared, he acted like he knew them and that was the worst feeling ever, through the whole thing the teacher was praising everyone when it was totally obvious that everyone in this stupid thing had problems. Like yes they had their problems, but in reality it wasn't as bad as someone who lost their god damn teammate. At least they stayed together.​"Excuse me Mr. Ryan, to be honest Miss Ebony has a point. In all honesty, we were the most heroic, we couldn't dare do anything against our heroism, and that's why we couldn't dare do anything against civilians." Zia chimed in, her hand raised as she sat beside Ebony, the girl gave her a look and Zia couldn't help but shrug her shoulders, "And to be honest, I don't think killing civilians is very heroic. Like that's really scary, so quick to kill, like....really....And not being able to convince a teammate to stay, I mean at least me and Ebony stuck together."​​For once, since they met, Ivory gave a genuine coy smile to Zia while she turned toward her.​“Like how fucked up are these kids that they could easily go and kill those fake ass computer people? And what about the two who pissed themselves because they found out they were up against a teacher? I learned back home that diffidence like that can lead to disaster in the field of battle.” There was a twang of disgust that accompanied that statement.​​{. . . . . .}​​“And, apologies to Mr. Fine as hell Richard later, no one here knows a damn thing about my motivations. The shit I deal with, I am certain, will make any grown ass man cry. What moves me isn’t just the over the rainbow philosophy of what a hero should be. To question me on that, anyone, кто ебать ты?”​
That personal affair that she vaguely spoke of was the reason for their situation right now. Ebony didn’t care, only one person in this entire education system knew what she was going through and it was the only one that mattered. but it didn’t sit well with Ivory, for their problems were the reason this battle between the two voices of the mind.​“All these fuck ups.”​
And almost like an amazing strike of lighting the two girls found something in themselves that no one else had in their entire group. Some form of semblance, when Zia and Ebony looked at each other, it was almost as if they understood what the other wanted to say. It was like the world was disappearing when they took turns to explain their situation to each other. It was so beautiful that Zia felt her heart soar, it was just too much for the young girl that it was almost like giving that suitcase away lead to something better.​“And to use my quirk in this type of setting would be just horrible Mr. Ryan, or did you possibly forget that the beast quirk if not control right could lead to unforeseen consequences? For both user and those around them?” Zia pouted her lips as she looked at the ground, “That would be really irresponsible if me and Miss Ebony actually took this seriously, we could have done worse here than at the dorm, and to be honest, I feel like that would have been something you would have wanted to you know…. NOT…. Do.”​
“But you know we aren’t teachers, but we feel as future heroes we should be responsible for our action and the safety of others.”​​“Right Miss Ebony?” Zia turned to her partner and almost like too friends enjoying a nice cup of tea Ebony nodded her head.​
“I think me and Miss Ebony have worked past our issues because we teamed up together, even though we’ve so called failed, so I think Mr. Richard was right for us to have us team up.”​
Before these words left her mouth Ivory rehearsed them in her mind, leaving Ebony in a near state of shock at what she was about to say.​“Sounds like some good shit to me Zia. Mr. VP told me to find some common ground, so what do you know. I think ve just found it.” It was a simultaneous reaction from both girls, raising their arms above their heads.​​{"You agreed with her."}​​“We drove down I DON’T Boulevard, hung a right on GIVE A drive and we went in, sat down, and drank some tea in a quaint restaurant called GODDAMN.”​
With that their hands met in a satisfying high five.​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: Les Enfants Terribles
> 
> (@Kei, @Wizzrobevox, @Cjones, @Karma15, @P-X 12, @Unlosing Ranger, @Hero, @Island, @InfIchi, @kluang)
> *
> ...


Mel dragged herself resting to this lecture and listened.

"Truth be told... Most plans aren't really solid without intel. Which we didn't have in that exercise, other people had an idea who they were facing. A villain would already know what heroes to expect in those areas most the times and even visiting heroes if they were competent. In other words, like you said. 'Intel is part of any operation.' So..."

Meliana reveals the truth of the matter and rubs the back of her head.
"I never had a plan. I was making things up on the spot the entire time, because *that was the only plan that I could make.* I just did obvious things. Hiding in the crowd, blending in with the crowds by using a guise as a couple. The heroes should never attack in the middle of a crowd...
Keeping the objective 100% out of sight, splitting up to try to bide time against a stronger opponent and buying that time with a gambit. Taking advantage of a heroes natural traits to buy time. It's one of the reasons I asked Micheal to follow my lead. I never saw anything impressive from my perspective... 

We barely used our quirks, Micheal didn't even get to far as I could tell and I feel that isn't fair to him, he should be able to show what he's made of. Can you make my Grade to a B- instead of a B+ and his to an A instead of a B+? My leadership wasn't sufficient yet he followed it and trusted me."

The student that was being called the MVP simply said that what happened was unimpressive, a rather humble way of looking at things, the fact that she ASKED for her grade to be put down and her partner who didn't seem to do as much put up was unusual. One would say it's because of a crush, but from the tone of her voice and demeanor it didn't seem to be that. She would have likely done this with any student who partnered with her if it turned out like this. She didn't think she did good enough in her role.

It was obvious why she did the best out of the students. She's already practically a hero in comparison to most, but just lacks the true experience one needs to be one.
*(@Kei, @Wizzrobevox, @Cjones, @Karma15, @P-X 12, @Tenma , @Hero, @Island, @InfIchi, @kluang)*


> “Like how fucked up are these kids that they could easily go and kill those fake ass computer people? And what about the two who pissed themselves because they found out they were up against a teacher? I learned back home that diffidence like that can lead to disaster in the field of battle.” There was a twang of disgust that accompanied that statement.


"I'm sorry you feel that way, I viewed it as a way to judge how we worked together and how we used our quirks regardless of the bombings and... you're right, we shouldn't have hesitated."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronos (Jul 31, 2016)

Jet Marquise
Liquid Time



Feeble Crowns of Blood and Thorns:
_Aid the Small_ l _Burn the Weak_ l _Save the World_ 

_"Black"_
​The interval of silence between the question and answer was in fact worrisome. Jet remained with eyes on her, which she did not seem to return it, reflecting upon the unsteadiness of her tea, a canvas for thought for the unity of her thoughts. Jet was indeed different, most of the children did not develop a quirk such as his, some rose from the seams of poverty, even becoming heroes ironically. Some which quirks weren't in any means too flashy made it to greatness. Tallius... Tallius was far from wise, he did not predict the future, he merely guessed it. He retold the same story in different interim of time, with much more vigor than the rest, but at one juncture in time, Tallius grew to seem confused, his eyes did not show resolve and perhaps his words were the reflection of the propelling factor. That which elevated this sensation was perhaps even that he tried too hard to seem like he was alright. Was this because of Jenny, or even because of Jet? Her eyes returned to the boy's whose smile had erased itself from his lip, a straight line stapled itself upon it instead. His eyes scanned her, those of pure crimson as if he found something of worth in her mien during her mental journey. A smile forced itself on her lip, her magnificence at such made it hardly impossible to tell that she was wearing it as a mask. The old woman's wisdom perhaps exceeded even Tallius, and she held humility in what she spoke. And a this juncture, at his age and during the circumstances of the Stalker, even Jet doubted her. But regardless she spoke. 

"I don't know, Jet. That man was just very good a guessing sometimes." The narrowing of his eyes spoke so much, so quickly. It told her of his concern, of his cynicism, of his disbelief, and of his skepticism. But she remained adamant on that smile, drinking what was left of the tea before reaching towards Jet's cup and taking it away with her to the kitchen. "Try to get some sleep, lad. Good night." Leaving him to his own thoughts as he replaced her image with the one of the screen, effortlessly watching the contents while guiding himself through memory. It was evident she didn't feel the need to fuel his fire, and of course he somewhat appreciative of it. He wanted to move on from the who incident from ten years ago, but similarly, she knew that by answering the question about his sister she would dive him deeper into thought. Looking for a reason or justification as to why did it have to happen like it did.  It was a trade off, he thought. Jet eyes lowered themselves to his palm, forcing his power to emanate on a pulse, the room began to shiver as if the world began to recognize his presence, the floor under his heel trembling at an invisible force that grew intense throughout every individual second, and then it hushed. Was this the payment for power? He thought reminding himself of the incident with the Stalker... 

_"Your actions have consequences..."_ 
​Where the words that hummed each night before the nightmare occurred. The whispers of a man who attempted to deliver justice to a boy of four years of age. What were the merits? He was unknown, but immediately after such he understood that the world clung to those of power. That it held a very lovely privileged to those who didn't value its general rule. And perhaps at that age of awakening he realized that he was meant for something greater. "Sister? You still there?" He rose his voice, footsteps soon reached the room and she peered her head to listen. "I thought of something. Maybe you could help?" Her brow rose in curiosity. The boy always kept to himself, dealt with his own problems along with his younger twin, and after that year he reluctantly decided to leave it all to fate. But now, she knew his memory was evoking a thought which snatched his sense of reality, grasped his will and demanded satiation. And perhaps this was the most worrisome feature as she released her voice "What is it?" 

"Honestly, since Jenny left I've felt as if I'm missing a piece of an incomplete puzzle. Of course, not only has the only blood sibling of mines gone and went to some foreign place with the family she always desired. I've also grown extremely tired of these confinement. This small prison of kids who suffer the same fate. You and I are very much aware of what I am. Jacob Tallius Connor told me I had the potential of a king. And I'm starting to believe it each and every passing day. The Stalker knew much of this too, he wanted my head on a silver platter. I was lucky... Jacob Tallius was there. He and you warded that man attempt at my head, but..." 

He stood from the ground, that smile returning to his lips as his power of empowering will began to surface as he raveled in his own thoughts of grandeur. "I have made my decision. Only someone with my talent, my birthright has the authority of becoming the next herald. I will in fact become that which I was to my little sister until man decided to split us apart. But yes, the world is incredibly unfair for it, but with it, I believe, I have finally reached the point which I can assume my true responsibility. My sister is now happy, living life luxurious and magnificently under the veil of good people. I have no chains to withhold me in this sorry excuse for a home. In this world of dread and horrifying poverty." Sensing the pressure of the boy's quirk, she sustained herself to the edge of a table, but her vision began to turn red, blurred uncontrollably, teeth gritting at the massiveness of his will empowering her own.

"I will assume my role. And the easiest way to do that, Sister. Is to become a hero. So... Kindly, help me get into a school of heroics."


----------



## Hollow (Jul 31, 2016)

_Mimi
Library – After Class_

*Interlude
A Moment To Rest*​The library was so quiet you could hear the dust settling on the books. Hidden deep in the labyrinth of shelves, Mimi sat cross-legged on the ground, a book open on her lap. There wasn’t a lot of time until lunch break began so she really didn’t want to spend time searching for a cozy place to sit down and read…she’d simply sat on the ground as soon as she found the section she had been looking for. Not the classiest things to do but the girl couldn’t muster enough reasons to care in her search for knowledge.

Around her, various books about transformation based quirks lay in various stages of open, half read, finished and completely discarded. The one she was currently immersed in was about the movements against these the people with these types of quirks along the ages. Interesting, which was why she was still reading it when a much more informative book sat next to her. A quick look through the pages of that one had told Mimi it could tell her a lot about her friends’ quirks, but she would sign that one out and bring it with her.

“That doesn’t look very comfortable,” a dreamy voice sounded behind her, breathy but clear like bells. “Your butt is going to hurt later on if you keep sitting like that.”
​Looking up, Mimi was slightly startled to see a girl crouching in front of her, looking as if she had been observing her for a while now. Despite her earlier comment, the girl sat down as well, picking one of Mimi’s discarded books to look through it, giving the blonde an opening to have a proper look at her. The girl was obviously Asian, probably Japanese but Mimi couldn’t tell clearly since there wasn’t any accent at all…maybe she had been raised here in the USA. She had beautiful, silky straight black hair that was cut a little past her shoulders, and black eyes with a hint of indigo in them that now looked back at her own with kindness.

Expecting to be called out on staring, Mimi immediately looked down, focusing on the words written in her book. “Are you a transformer type?” The girl asked instead.

“No,” Mimi shook her head. “A couple of my friends are…I was hoping to get to know them a little better.” She looked back down in embarrassment…wasn’t this a bit too much for people she had only just met…but the stranger didn’t look bothered at all.

“I see, I see,” she nodded, smiling as if, instead of the behavior being borderline stalkerish, it actually made a lot of sense. Mimi got the distinct feeling that something about this girl wasn’t quite right but she said nothing when the black haired teen picked up the rest of the discarded books and started putting them away in their rightful places.

What came next was a moment of awkward silence as Mimi kept hoping the other girl would just leave. She was wearing Golden Eagle colors now that she thought to notice, but how hard was it to read the mood and understand that she just wanted to be left to her own thoughts? Yet, there she stood, putting one book away at a time.

Was she slow or something?!

Slightly pissed off, Mimi got up (angrily taking note that her butt did hurt) and grabbed the rest of the books to put them away herself and be done with it. There, maybe now she’d leave.

“Hey, you’re a freshman right?” She asked, looking about as clueless to Mimi’s thoughts as a puppy. “Aren’t you going to check out the Sidekick program? They always post it up sometime between the first and second class of the year.”

“How did you know I was a freshman?” Mimi asked in hopes she could avoid the actual question. No hopes for that as the girl simply pointed at her uniform. Whilst Mimi’s was brand new, the girl’s was obviously well worn out. With a small sigh, the blonde teen picked up the book she had wanted to check out and brought it to the front desk, tapping her foot with impatience when she noticed it was devoid of any people to assist her.

Surprised, she merely looked as the stranger walked all the way around the desk and turned on the computer screen, quickly typing something in. “Hand me your student card and the book, please,” she asked and Mimi quickly complied. “We keep all our information online so you can always use the internet to access our inventory, see what books are available and which ones have been checked out. You can also use it to see how long you still have to return a book and make an extension to that time if necessary.”

The girl explained all this as she typed the information necessary onto the computer, passed a scanner through the book and handed it back to her along with the card with a smile. “As of now, you can keep the book for two weeks. We don’t really penalize the students if they forget to ask for an extension while keeping the books anyway but there is a wide group of us and we will hunt you down and get it back…no matter where you are.”

Mimi nodded quickly, suddenly slightly intimidated by the senior student. “But I have a good feeling we’ll be seeing you here a lot, Mimosa,” she smiled brightly as she walked right back around. “Let’s go then.”

“What…go where?” Mimi asked, confused by the entire order of events.

“Eat lunch of course. Friends eat lunch together, after all,” the senior answered quite simply, heading for the door. “Oh, I forgot to mention. The doors have sensors installed that will sound if you try to smuggle a book out of here. Sometimes you just forget you have the book with you while you’re rushing to class but the Library Committee doesn’t really take kindly to that…so it’s best you never forget.”

Mimi just stood there baffled, not really sure of what to say to that. “Wait, we’re friends?”

“Of course we are, silly!”

No…rather…what the hell was up with this Library Committee? Feeling as though she had fallen into a river and couldn’t seem to get out, Mimi followed the girl outside, deciding she might as well ride the current for now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles
Running to the Next Failure
Control Training
*

“You know to be honest this is probably the longest I’ve gone not using it. Wheat life yo, wheat life.” Bitt didn’t have to start detention quite yet but there was no doubt he was losing tranquilo, tranquilo very quickly. Ever the malleable mind Bitt somehow managed to be one free spirit who actively sought to control his emotions. He refused to let the hazy affliction of anger cloud his mind. He knew he wouldn’t be the number one hero tomorrow or even a year or two for now, but that didn’t mean he could slack all the time.

The problem with Bitt is that he mostly didn’t really care about the stuff he could learn in a classroom. It wasn’t so much that he had no interest in scholastic pursuits it’s just that anytime he wanted to learn about something he could type it into a search engine. Bitt simply wanted to learn what _he_ wanted to learn.

For all of Bitt’s showmanship he was aware of the weaknesses in his quirk. The impediment of needing opposite momentum to create locomotion, not only that he could only keep up the flurry of movement for seven seconds. His father had joked around about how Bitt was using the seven seconds or less offense, some kind of outdated basketball reference from before quirks.

In a really circuitous roundabout way this was a huge reason why the Phenomenal One ventured out to the Beach. He wanted somewhere innocuous where he could play it off as something other than training. He was dressed in his civvies having changed after class, so all that was required was for him to take off his shoes.


The blue haired maven scrunched the sand between his toes getting use to the sensation of the sedimentary grain, before long he began to bounce up and down so he could feel the shock on his joints. Once satisfied he dropped down, his feet placed one in front of the other, knee just above the ground, shins parallel, he was deeply low in his crouch. He maintained a tight posture, seemingly only propped up by his fingertips, his dip a most unorthodox running sprawl. 

Being shorter allowed Stiles to maintain a center of gravity that was innately static, so as he tossed himself upward through his finger tips his body hung in the air, leaning in a way that defied gravity for a moment as he almost seemed upright, and in the moment before the aqua capped teen would feel gravity's tendrils pull him back down he was gone from view.

The sand swirled and pooled in a footprint sized shockwave as Bitt shot forward, his legs lashing against the sand in retribution for an unknown crime, yet even with the impressive power he ran with there was a playful and relaxed nature to his running. His feet moved with such fluidity that to the naked eye it almost looked like the heir of the Stiles family was leaping, but the reality was that for every second that past Bitt had made_ nearly five steps_ forward. This boy was blessed by the universe with an exquisite ability, one that allowed him to zoom around the beach with the grace and pace of an Olympian . He had measured it by seconds he knew how much space he could eat with his feet, the boundary of his limits before his quirk would run out, but maybe…

In the last second before he lost his forward velocity, the blue blur turned Bitt,  but he was able to use that low center bouncing upward like a grasshopper. The airborne teen went forward into tumble pushing himself upward and onto his feet, he spun, letting his weight drift back before getting his turning the progress. His body shimmered.

_"Damn it's just a waste of movement, I don't have the upper body strength to keep this up..."_

The Phenomenal One decided the most phenomenal time to let his mind go racing for a possible solution was right out of the fastbreak,losing his footing as his legs decelerated. His legs moved quicker than his body would allow, even with the natural absorption features of the sand this part still pained Bitt. To compensate for this Bitt's arms moved forward clutching at the sand he transferred some of the force of his movement before pushing off the ground and landing into a backward skid. The shifting of his weight had created opposite momentum, even though he didn't realize it at first, his body did shimmering as the energy build up naturally he was propelled forward.

_"Ok shift my weight out of the break...AND!!"_

What he needed to do was to deftly shift his momentum by consciously spinning on his toe and creating the opposite momentum, instead his movements were crude, his top half drifted forward sending him somersaulting into the ocean. The brisk wetness of the sea served as coolant to his overheated joints. Bitt had more stamina but as his body floated in the water he felt all resolve to train evaporate.

Failure hit Bitt hard but it was never absolute, he always learned something from his failures. In this case it was two fold. The Phenomenal One smiled as he let the current take hold of him for the moment ruminating on how it would only take a few more failures before he was just a little bit better.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 31, 2016)

A MEETING BETWEEN HEROES





> It wasn't until early the next morning until Rigel returned to Grand Heroics High, deciding to walk through the front as a sign of courtesy to the others. Rigel began to make a beeline for the Headmistress's office when he spotted Oz near the courtyard.
> "I received your message. You should be resting. Our talk can wait." Rigel was certain Oz had been forgoing sleep due to the new class and seeing him now all but confirmed it for him.



Oz's mouth curled up into a wry smile when he heard the voice of his contact, a fellow teacher at the school who'd been away on assignment when the situations with the students had gone down. "If a little sleep deprivation were enough to floor me I wouldn't have the right to call myself a teacher or a hero." He replied with the most energy he could muster, though Rigel would be able to ascertain that Oz was indeed quite tired. However, the other man would refuse any sort of rest until his objective was completed, and it was for that very reason that they now stood here.



> "Are you certain? ... Is sensitive information involved? I know a spot we won't be heard if that is the case. It's a little warm mind you."
> While not wanting to leave the school so soon after entering it Rigel didn't want personal details relayed all over the school by accident either.



"Yeah, I'm certain. Situation was pretty bad for the first day. Thought pretty much the entire school now knows about the incident, so confidentiality isn't really an issue." Oz stated this while crossing his arms and letting out a small sigh. He could tell Rigel wouldn't enjoy the next bit, and it was at that point that he gave him the full rundown on what exactly had gone down between Ivory and Zia at the dorm room.




> Rigel frowned upon hearing the report of the Grew Wolf fight. They were fortunate he wasn't in charge of the dorm or they wouldn't be getting off so light.
> "Is the situation truly so dire? I was certain one of the symbols of peace would encounter no difficulty from just a new class."




"It wasn't anything hard to deal with, but I didn't expect something like that to happen on the first day, much less in a dorm where other students were put at risk. We have our work cut out for us with these ones, my friend. However there's...two I want to bring your attention. These two are the ones you're going to have to truly watch out for, not only as a teacher, but as  a person. The headmistress seems to believe they have potential, but I'm not so sure about that. I'll give it my best shot and try to draw out the best in all of them, but this isn't a one-way street. They have to be responsive to the lessons and directions in order for the class to be considered a success." A small blurb was given to Rigel before Oz handed him the files on Colette and Jet.



> "These two 'X-Factors' as you describe them, I do not understand. Neither sounds like appropriate hero material. Why were they admitted? Have you spoken to the Headmistress about their allowance into the school?" Hardly anything Rigel had heard so far sounded like good news. Day one fights, unapproved quirk usage on fellow students, flagrant disregard for the rules, two wild card students with unpredictable motivations... Rigel was beginning to question if this class was truly one which would produce heroes. If he had not been assured a Mastermind would appear he would seek greater disciplinary measures to quell the troublesome students. 'If necessary certain actions will have to be taken...'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As predicted, Rigel's stoicism didn't conceal the fact that he was somewhat put off by all the recent events, as evidenced by his replies to the report, short and blunt as they were. While Rigel wasn't the most charismatic person, he could be counted on in the worst of times, and his value as a hero was undoubtedly there. It was now up to fate to see where this would go.

"My plan for dealing with them is simple. I'm going to ascertain their motivations for coming here and I'm going to draw out whatever camaraderie I can from them, even if it means having to deal with distasteful situations. Adversity is what often breeds the strongest friendships, after all." 


@Qinglong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Qinglong (Jul 31, 2016)

A MEETING BETWEEN HEROES






GiveRobert20dollars said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







'Thankfully some things don't change',
Rigel softened slightly at Oz's determined expression before returning to normal, expecting the worst but still looking forward to making the best of the situation.
"I see, so an_ intervention_ won't be necessary just yet. I am sure I shouldn't have to explain to you what that might entail." Rigel gravely reminded his friend of the previous failings in history which lead to rogue students going wild leading to increased tragedy.



"Before I forget, I'll be needing an update on the hero classes. Do you have a spare? If not, I'll head over to the faculty office first. I believe they have training with Thomas today if I'm not mistaken" It was shameful for him but Rigel had decided reporting to the Headmistress first was more important than confirming any changes to the schedule, unfortunately it seems she had already begun preparing for her next class.



Relieved he was covered Rigel scanned the schedule quickly before checking the names on student training that day - Terrorism basic practice it seems.
"Despite being X-Factors it would be better if both of them were training right now. It would give us a better idea of how they would work as team mates with the others. Even so they are not the only students who seem intent on increasing the worries of the staff. I'll make sure to have the daily training recordings sent to your office in case the secretary forgets"



Rigel glanced at the lighter Oz held but decided to hold his tongue for now. There would be time for reminiscing later.
"Unfortunately I haven't finished preparations or I would head to the training field to see the students in operation instead. Thomas and Kyle can handle a beginning class before they get out of hand. I had not wanted to but it seems.... _certain measures_ will have to be taken with classes this year. It will take longer than I had originally hoped to prepare for them now"


@GiveRobert20dollars

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
Independence Day, Concluded

____________​When El returned to his dorm, he took to sleep almost immediately. The other students might have been far too excited to conclude their day like that, eager to explore the school and make new friends, but he was far too mentally exhausted to even consider mustering up the willpower necessary to walk the hallways alone. What if he bumped into somebody again? Worse, what if one of those loud kids from the first day at the induction ceremony found them? Just the thought of being forced to interact with one of them made his head spin.

The young man closed his eyes, took a deep breath and slowly drifted off into the embrace of the cognitive realm. 

_Class was fun today, but... it still seems to be more of the same.

Will I really be able to do well here? All these people. There's bound to be people who are better than me.

And will I really spend this year alone? I have Marie, but... she's in a different dorm, and in a different set of classes. 

Will I be able to prove myself to father?
_
He awoke in cold sweat, having been jolted awake by a fresh nightmare. _I hate it when this happens, _the young man laments, breathing heavily. The nightmares weren't nearly as bad as they were when he was a child, but he still got them when he was feeling particularly troubled about something. Elendel rose, finding his way around the now dark room by 'feeling' the location of the objects that were occupying the 'air-space'; large blocks of solidity interrupting the invisible interwoven panels of air that he could feel. 

Slowly, he walked over to his desk, a neatly organised study space somewhat atypical of a normal high school student. Elendel was no ordinary high school student, though. Finding his bag, he reached inside and shuffled his fingers around searching through its contents until he found what he was looking for. A letter, written by his father before his first day. Harvey Specter had been too busy with work to see him off before he left home and had left the letter for a butler to deliver to him and, perhaps typical of him, Elendel had been too nervous and scared to read it. 

The student takes another deep breath and opens up the envelope. He was already troubled enough by his anxiety that he could barely sleep. How could it possibly get any worse?


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Before the Mission

Michael il-Yeong*

Before leaving for his mission with Ms. Maye, Michael was gathered into a room with the other members of the Game Room assignment, his suit in his bag as he walked over to Melana.



Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: Les Enfants Terribles
> 
> (@Kei, @Wizzrobevox, @Cjones, @Karma15, @P-X 12, @Unlosing Ranger, @Hero, @Island, @InfIchi, @kluang)
> *
> ...



Michael smiled at his high score. He also agreed with Professor Ryan's assessment of Meliena; she was essentially the lynchpin for the entire assignment, both in terms of planning and execution. As the others got their grades, he began to keep moving towards his other mission before Meliena spoke again.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel was dragged from resting to this lecture and listened.
> 
> "Truth be told... Most plans aren't really solid without intel. Which we didn't have in that exercise, other people had an idea who they were facing. A villain would already know what heroes to expect in those areas most the times and even visiting heroes if they were competent. In other words, like you said. 'Intel is part of any operation.' So..."
> 
> ...



Frankly, Michael acted stunned at Meliana's sudden request. He still didn't think he did all that much in comparison to her; in fact, from what he could tell, if she didn't act the way she did, they both would have failed horribly. Even if their plan was a bit basic, it was still incredibly effective, and considering their circumstances, there wasn't much room for it being complex; if they tried to make a more specialized one, they'd have to cover everyone involved since they didn't know their opponent (and even then, neither of them even considered a Teacher, so it would've been moot anyways). If anything, she deserved the A more than he did.

"Meliana, are you sure? I mean, if anyone deserves the A, it's you."


----------



## kluang (Jul 31, 2016)

@P-X 12

The princess have entered the arrival bay. And they saw her. A blonde girl wearing a white dress, surrounded by men in black suit, her bodyguard. "She looks afraid." said Zozo. "If I was surrounded by a group of ugly muscle head, I would be terrified too." joked Fable.

Zozo manages to get out of the crowd and standing near the front. As the princess and the bodyguards is halfway down on the escalator, two 'journalist' fired at the bodyguards with guns hidden in their cameras. Two more 'journalist' start to open fire at the crowd cauding a stampede.

As the last bodyguard fell, Tiffany jumps down and covers the princess while Zozo cuts the camera with her sword, followed with a swing at the neck using the flat side of her blade, sending the 'journalist' flying. The remaining three focus their fire on Red Baroness and she signal her team to subdue them.

"Are you okay princess?" ask Tiffany and the princess nods. "Good. Now-" before Tiffany can finish a powerful shot sends the hero crash into the escalator. Part of her exoskeleton is shatteted and she looks above. A female sniper. 

"A class A supervillain. Alright. Change of plan. Vulcan, lead your team and get the princess to safety. I'll take care of her."

"And don't get anywhere near us."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*



kluang said:


> @P-X 12
> 
> The princess have entered the arrival bay. And they saw her. A blonde girl wearing a white dress, surrounded by men in black suit, her bodyguard. "She looks afraid." said Zozo. "If I was surrounded by a group of ugly muscle head, I would be terrified too." joked Fable.
> 
> ...



Michael immediately took the offensive at the sound of gunfire. _"Vulcan Surge!"_ His body jumped hundreds of degrees in heat as he ran towards the princess, punching one of the 'journalists' with his metal gauntlets, leaving a mild burn on their face. He stomped onto the ground and picked up rocks from the ground, then heated them up and threw them at the other attackers, breaking one of their weapons and stunning the other. He ran over and punched the stunned one, then kicked the other in their stomach. He finally turned his attention to protecting the princess,



kluang said:


> "Are you okay princess?" ask Tiffany and the princess nods. "Good. Now-" before Tiffany can finish a powerful shot sends the hero crash into the escalator. Part of her exoskeleton is shattered and she looks above. A female sniper.
> 
> "A class A supervillain. Alright. Change of plan. Vulcan, lead your team and get the princess to safety. I'll take care of her."
> 
> "And don't get anywhere near us."



Michael, shaking off the shock of Ms. Maye's attack, immediately focused on the task at hand. "Fable, Claymore, exit the area. I'll cover your escape path." As they grabbed the princess, he clapped his hands to release heat, creating an immediate plume of steam to disorient the attackers. Afterwards, he focused the majority of his heat into both of his arms. His limbs were in considerable pain; had it not been for his suit regulating his heat, he would've been burning his skin.
_
"Suit, don't fail me now!"_

Michael ran behind them while pressing his gauntlets together and made a mental countdown. _"Three . . . Two . . . ONE!"_ He let out two Heat Knuckles directly onto the ground, releasing a concentrated amount of heat onto the concrete underneath him. The heat from it raised its temperature, with it glowing red and heating the air around it. The concrete itself had been severely damaged by the Heat Knuckle. _"High amounts of heat doesn't cause concrete to melt at first, it causes it to crumble; Even if they try to walk over that spot, the ground will crumble like sugar underneath them."_ He then caught up with the princess and the others.


----------



## Karma15 (Jul 31, 2016)

Freya 
 Winners & Losers

"Fucking Cowards" Freya spat, she could hardly contain her grimace. She was extremely pissed off about the conclusion of the exercise. Her hard work, Donovan's hard work, it was all for nothing. The enemy team basically shitted all over her pride, all over their pride. She stomped through the halls of the Golden Eagle dormitory pissed and enraged. 

"How dare they! Surrender?! Fucking Cowards!" Zia and Ebony's decision to give up enraged Freya. Pity. She felt pitied, as if they were looking down on not only her but the entire exercise. They showed no resolve, no ambition, and no spirit. What were they here for?

Freya continued her enraged march to her dorm, all the while making an effort to control her emotions. The last thing she wanted was Fenrir going wild and terrorizing the entire building. Fenrir... Professor Ryan had scolded her for her recklessly summoning Fenrir. Although it all worked out in the end she knew how dangerous of a move it was. This pissed her off even more. It was as if Professor Ryan thought she was weak. If there was one thing Freya hated it was being underestimated. Her pride wouldn't allow it. It was funny really, her mother always said she had the cunning of Loki and Odin's stubbornness. Freya retreated the memory of her mother back in her head. It was still too painful to think of her past, to relive what happened. The wound was still too fresh.

She made it inside her room and noticed that Mimi was nowhere to be found. 
"Hopefully her day is going better than mine" She threw her bag on the floor, ignoring her examination sheet for Crowd Control 101. Fuck that, she thought. It was evening and since she got out of class early she figured she might as well do something productive.

She took off her shirt and sat in a meditative position.  She took a deep breathe, blowing away a strand of hair near her face. Right now she needed control. A lot of kids came to GHH to better improve their abilities, to enhance their skills. Freya came for control, to reign in the monster inside of her, and maybe to understand it. Her foster dad always drilled her on the importance of meditation. Whenever her emotions would spike she would isolate herself in her room and meditate. It was her way of coping, and her way of escape. As she breathed in and out, harmonizing her breathing, calming her heart, she could feel the silence.​


----------



## Tenma (Aug 1, 2016)

*Warrior School: Les Enfants Terribles, part 2

(@Cjones, @Kei, @Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12)
*​At once, the worst and best performers in the class began to speak up. Zia and Ebony suddenly spoke as one, attempting to justify their abysmal performance.

“Mr. Ryan, yes? You said Zia and my actions were done out of spite? Pffft, vell, what gave you that impression? From my perspective I say that we both just REALLY COULDN’T GIVE A SHIT.”

“And to use my quirk in this type of setting would be just horrible Mr. Ryan, or did you possibly forget that the beast quirk if not control right could lead to unforeseen consequences? For both user and those around them? That would be really irresponsible if me and Miss Ebony actually took this seriously, we could have done worse here than at the dorm, and to be honest, I feel like that would have been something you would have wanted to you know…. NOT…. Do.”

They continued their little tirade as they claimed they just didn't want to hurt innocent citizens, and how they had come to a common standing in the exercise, and were friends now. They ended their defense with a joyful high-five.

Professor Ryan suppressed a chuckle- he was still supposed to look angry. He had to admit that Zia especially showed more backbone than he had deemed her capable of. Their passionate defense was obviously a charade- nobody bought something this obviously manufactured. Most were amused, but in Donovan's and Freya's cases positively fuming.

These excuses changed little regarding the situation, especially since most of it was pulled out of their asses. There was some truth to it- Ebony's initial assertion that she just didn't care struck him as genuine, and one way or another the exercise did bring them closer together in the end. And although their other concerns were nonsensical, it felt remiss not to address them regardless.

"Unfotunately, Miss Ebony, not caring is scarcely better an excuse than doing it out of spite. If you intend to treat further exercises in this school with such apathy there's little point to you being here. I expect a better attitude from you in the Investigation and History classes."

He turned to Zia. Unfortunately, although he had a better opinion of her spine now, he could see very little potential for her as a hero, which she reaffirmed through her acknowledgment of her inability. He was bitterly aware his prejudice had something to do with this, but this girl had not shown much promise, and had botched her chance to show her resoucefulness and strength of character by flunking this exercise.

"And Miss Exposito, that you shouldn't use your quirk goes without saying. But this wasn't a tournament or a duel, you just needed to buy time and escape. I already described to you how terrorists destroyed a foreign embassy without quirks. In any case, outright giving up without even an attempt at a fight while in an advantageous position was unacceptable."

"Not even going to humor the whole forced morality angle...but regardless, it is true that you two seem closer now, for whatever reason. It appears I misread that. No worries, I will report this aspect of the Mr Callisto." He doubted that Richard would go through with seriously punishing these 2- neither would he in his position. Sure, the girls had done incredibly poorly and their excuses pitiful, but they had made progress, smal steps. Can't take that for granted as a teacher. For two students so unstable and getting off such a poor footing, it was a start.

Then the two star pupils spoke up. Initially challenging his criticism to a degree, Meliana suddenly decided what she did was inadequate and that she should have received a lower grade.

Keeping the objective 100% out of sight, splitting up to try to bide time against a stronger opponent and buying that time with a gambit. Taking advantage of a heroes natural traits to buy time. It's one of the reasons I asked Micheal to follow my lead. I never saw anything impressive from my perspective... 

We barely used our quirks, Micheal didn't even get to far as I could tell and I feel that isn't fair to him, he should be able to show what he's made of. Can you make my Grade to a B- instead of a B+ and his to an A instead of a B+? My leadership wasn't sufficient yet he followed it and trusted me."

And in a hardly surprising turn if events, Michael immediately rushed to her defense.

"Meliana, are you sure? I mean, if anyone deserves the A, it's you."

Thomas Ryan almost rolled his eyes- this was somewhat cute to watch, really. _Keep this up, the whole class is going to be shipping you two._ Of course, such words were unbecoming of a teacher,  so instead he said "Meliana, your strategy was not brilliant and most of it was quite mundane. But nearly all of it was done competently, and that's what important, isn't it? I named you the MVP as you did manage the more difficult aspect of the exercise- dealing with Ms Maye."

"Could it be improved? Sure, there are 3 grades above what you two ultimately got. But even if I were to consider Michael the better player of the team, you both would still get the same score because you both played your roles well- there isn't a point to giving you two different scores. So, both of you, just be happy with your results. It's strange when students demand they be further penalised...."

"Well, I feel that about wraps things up. If any of you have any further inquiries or objections you are free to continue the discourse on the way out. Otherwise, class is dismissed."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Before the Mission*
> Frankly, Michael acted stunned at Meliana's sudden request. He still didn't think he did all that much in comparison to her; in fact, from what he could tell, if she didn't act the way she did, they both would have failed horribly. Even if their plan was a bit basic, it was still incredibly effective, and considering their circumstances, there wasn't much room for it being complex; if they tried to make a more specialized one, they'd have to cover everyone involved since they didn't know their opponent (and even then, neither of them even considered a Teacher, so it would've been moot anyways). If anything, she deserved the A more than he did.
> 
> "Meliana, are you sure? I mean, if anyone deserves the A, it's you."





> Thomas Ryan almost rolled his eyes- this was somewhat cute to watch, really. _Keep this up, the whole class is going to be shipping you two._ Of course, such words were unbecoming of a teacher, so instead he said "Meliana, your strategy was not brilliant and most of it was quite mundane. But nearly all of it was done competently, and that's what important, isn't it? I named you the MVP as you did manage the more difficult aspect of the exercise- dealing with Ms Maye."
> "Could it be improved? Sure, there are 3 grades above what you two ultimately got. But even if I were to consider Michael the better player of the team, you both would still get the same score because you both played your roles well- there isn't a point to giving you two different scores. So, both of you, just be happy with your results. It's strange when students demand they be further penalised...."


"I understand teacher."
Meliana closes and then opens her eyes.
"Do you know where Troya is at the moment Mister Ryan?"
@Tenma


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 1, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: Les Enfants Terribles, part 2
> 
> (@Cjones, @Kei, @Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12)
> *​At once, the worst and best performers in the class began to speak up. Zia and Ebony suddenly spoke as one, attempting to justify their abysmal performance.
> ...


*The Bonds We Share For Now: Rest and Relaxation*​
Classes were over and Victor saw if to spend the rest of the day finding something fun to do. He managed to squeeze some in during the back half of his match, but the nurse room situation really drained him from an entertainment perspective. At least those two girls coming together was fun, it was always nice to see people get along, even if they were reaching all the way up their butts with what they said, though honestly that just made him giggle.

 Heading back to his dorm, he grabbed his harp and his violin and out into the school. Seemed like everyone was getting done with classes. He decided to head down to look for a quite place to play. He found a cozy spot under a tree, with shade that had little holes like beams of light shimmering down from above the ocean. He planted himself against it as he adjusted his rear to find a comfortable position to sit. Harp in hand, he stretched his fingers, ready to play.

"Now let's see if I still remember how to do this."












His fingers danced across the strings, performing a ballet on the thin nylon floor. His eyes closed as he listened to the sound emitting from the instrument. He swayed ever so slightly in tune with every pause, his mouth resting in a small, content smile. The wind softly blew by him, tickling his cheek and causing his hair to flow with ever so much grace. The cracks from which the lights came down became spotlights, gliding over him in a natural light show. His heartbeat was soft, calm, yet lively and bright. Butterflies, perhaps charmed by his display, flew around him as if were a dance. The waltz of a dozen fluttering creatures who's vibrant, colorful wings were not unlike refined suits and dresses found at an upper class social of sort. They danced and glided and whirled and waltzed without a care in the world, much like the boy playing.

This was his way to unwind, he loved as much as the next guy, if not more, blood-pumping excitement, but he had come to know that every now and again, there was no greater pleasure than simply sitting down and relaxing. It was a simple kind of fun, one self made, and a rejuvenating type of one as well. He was enjoying himself, he liked what he was doing, he liked himself, he liked his environment, he was, simply put, happy at this moment. Truly happy with his own existence and his person. Something very few could claim to be was a perpetual state for him, at right now it had reached another zenith.

 He missed being able to play the harp, the sound it made, the touch of the strings, the feeling if peace it brought, and a sweeping feeling of nostalgia came over him just as it came to an end. He let out a breath as he opened his eyes to peer out into the world before him once more-

"HOLY DULEY, WHERE'D YOU ALL COME FROM?!"


----------



## Tenma (Aug 1, 2016)

*Warrior School: Les Enfants Terribles, part 3

@Unlosing Ranger
*​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I understand teacher."
> Meliana closes and then opens her eyes.
> "Do you know where Troya is at the moment Mister Ryan?"
> @Tenma



"Ms Magnuson was dissatisfied with the measures we discussed to help her and went up to see the principal herself." Then as a more comforting aside. "Don't worry, she won't get thrown out. Ms Khristie will know how the deal with her."

*The Man of Coal: Little Victories, part 2*

*Golden Eagle Dorms with Roman (@Karma15)*
​Donovan waved goodbye to Freya, the two going separate ways as they entered their individual rooms. He entered to see Roman already there, deep in his own thoughts with a book on his lap. Evidently, the Investigation class had finished much earlier than his own.

"Hey, I'm back. How was first class anyway? Was Mr Castillo a dick?"

The two began discussing what they had undergone. Roman appeared quite displeased with how the Investigation class had ultimately turned out, and Donovan had to admit it was quite a dirty trick. He wondered if the vice principal had prepared for the next batch of students being aware of the 'catch' in his exercise.

"Well, I got paired up with Freya. Nice girl, though she had some strange beliefs." He mused, alluding to her belief in Odin. "We got pit against the two crazy bitches from yesterday. Believe it or not, they just have up their briefcase because of their grudge, and then came up with some ridiculous excuses after the lesson Mr Ryan actually appeared to eat up. Pathetic..." He realised he was ranting, and dialled it down a little. "I hope you get a better experience when its your turn, buddy."

It was at this point he noticed Roman had several forms with him. He picked one up out of curiosity. Internship forms, huh? Definitely worth looking at. With a B- he was in the bottom half of the class, all due to those dumb bitches refusing to give him a chance to play out his strategy. Whatever she felt, at least Freya had a chance to strut her stuff. He just looked like an idiot after foiling his ambush. And to think Mr Ryan just ate up their bullshit. How fucking stupid was he-

He caught himself again. Just focus on the task at hand. He certainly would benefit from field experience- it would look great on his portfolio. If he did good on the field, it effectively mitigated whatever below-average grade he got in an ass-backwards simulation.

He looked through them. Most of them came with a likelihood of danger, and hence clearly required parents' approval. He winced slightly. This was going to take some convincing. The one that caught his eye was the one involving the Might Elite hero, the Silhouette. 

Helping a top hero in a mission would look fantastic on his repertoire, as long as he wasn't some robot bitch like the God's Eye. Besides, he had so much to ask about the history of heroes and the current state- the Silhouette was as good a primary source as he could get. Of course it was also the most dangerous mission on paper, since they were definitely going to have to fight people who wouls be willing to kill them. Quite the step up from a simulation. His mother would probably hang herself before she approved.

"You are after an internship, huh? Which ones are you interested in?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 1, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Give The People What You Want*​
A group, no, a crowd, no, a varatible monsoon of students we're sitting in from of him, eyes locked on him, staring at him and looking amazed.

Suddenly a somewhat loud parade of claps came from the newly formed audience, a couple of whistles too.

"What's going on?" Victor wondered aloud.

"That was really beautiful!!" A student called out in response.

"I didn't know you could play the harp!" The tomboyish girl from the beach party yesterday said. The harp? That's what it was about? Well, it was an obscure instrument as far as that was concerned, but was it all that good? Well, it was certainly complimenting, that's for sure!

He just liked playing it and hearing it, he hadn't really thought about doing it for other people in a long time. Some more students chimed in.

"Wasn't that 'God Damn, Your Beautiful by Chester See?" A boy with auburn hair asked.

"Hm? Well, yeah. I think so." Victor said thoughtful as the name seemed to ring a long rusted bell. "I only hear it once. I've been doing it from memory ever since."

"You did that just by that one mermory? Unreal!"

"I loved it so much!!"

"You're really talented, dude!"

"Thanks!"

"OMG, It was SOO beautiful! <3"

"My, was it really that good?"

"Just amazing!"

"BBBUUUWWAAAAHHHH!!!!~ THAT WAS LIKE, SO BEAUTIFUL, MAN! I'M CRYING SO HARD RIGHT NOW!!!~" A large, rhino faced student sobbed as Victor wiped away his tears.

"Now, now, its okay! Just let it all out."

"That song was seriously just what I needed after classes today. It maked me feel like....I have to change." A student chimed in. "Like, I need to succeed and become a better hero, you know? So I can take care of people. Especially after this first day really kicked the shit out me."

"Totes. I can't believe we already have a test next class! It sooooo lame." Another student replied as they let their body hang to emphasize their exhaustion.

"My day wasn't great either," a girl mentioned. "This really rude boy slammed the door on me when I invited him to join the gardening club! How was I supposed to have a good day after that?"

"Well, that's what Plus Ultra is all about, right?" Victor said.

"Plus Ultra?"

"Going above and beyond! Surpassing your limits and doing your past your best!"He explained exuberantly.

"Mmmhhh, that sounds like way too much. Isn't there a way we can do that while still maintaining our inherit laziness?"

"You can do it! After all, you got accepted here! They wouldn't have let you in if they didn't think you could. Give yourselves a bit more credit, you can't clean a llama without a little bit of elbow grease!"

"Clean a llama...?" The students seemed to utter in confusion.

"You'll see, you all are going to be great heroes, show those tests your grit!!" Victor said, pumping his fist into the air with a confident smile.

"Well....maybe you have a point."

"Yeah....you know, he's right!" The gardening girl said with returning confidence. "I didn't come half-way across the world to let myself get outdone by some grade-point average or put down by some nerd in glasses! What kind of lameass hero would I be then?"

"Hm! That's right! I spent 3,000 dollars on my daddy's credit card to get ready to come here! I'm not letting that go to waste!" Another girl mentioned. 

People were hi-fiving and cheering each other on, bonding over the littlest thing they shared in common, but these little bonds showed big signs of becoming greater bonds. People realizing they came from the same country or city, similar study habits, feelings towards the curriculum, this was the kind of thing Victor loved to see. And since he was practicing his skills a bit, why not killed two birds with one stone? Give the people what you want!

"Hey, You guys are having a test soon, right? How about a group study to get you ready?" He said jubilantly. "I'll provide the tunes, and you all take the time to study up! I hear music is good for that." People seemed to nod in agreement with the idea. Thus began the first official Victor Rickter study session.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 1, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Warrior School: Les Enfants Terribles, part 3
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger
> *​
> ...


"I see..."
Mel leaves the class room meeting Micheal for a brief moment and says with a smile
"Good luck!"
@P-X 12 

Before going her own away from him and towards the principle's office.
The consistent troubles that students were getting into greatly concerned her and she figured that talking to Troya would be a start to understanding them. Mel had troubles of her own she couldn't talk to people about, but she was able to keep going after all. 

She stops in front of the principle's door and wonders what to do for a moment or two, they have been in there for a while if Troya was still in there since the nurses office. Taking a deep breath out, *Melaina knocks on the door. *A stupid thing to do, but just as before with everything else she pushed forward with her own will.

@Kei @SoulTaker


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 1, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now:
He Who Does Not Know Anger*​










"So, how was your day, Victor?" Natalie asked as she stared up from her book.

"Exciting~" He cooed warmly as he stroked each string on his violin with his bow. "I had Crowd Control Class today. Had to blow up a bunch of civilians."

"That doesn't sound very heroic..."

"Well, to be a good hero, sometimes to have to think in the perspective of a villain. Get in their head, you know?"

"Fair enough."

"So, how'd you do?"

"Oh, I lost miserably!" He chuckled brightly.

"Seriously?"

"Hm. It was two against two, but my partner was a boring person and caused a scene and attacked me and our opponents! I had to work with them as I tried to calm them down, be they were being absolutely unreasonable."

"That sounds awful..."

"Good thing Mr. Ryan came down and took them away. Left me two against one!"

"You're kidding!"

"No! It was a lot of fun!" He laughed. "But my opponent's quirk was really good against mine, I couldn't even get one kill!" He noticed a that of the students not entirely engrossed in their studies seemed to nod in responce, but there were some faces that had an odd mix of concern and confusion.

"Aren't you upset about that?"

"Course not, I had plenty of fun! And I learned a lot, so it's all good! It'd be no fun if it was clean sweep, the struggle's the fun part!"

"Dude, you're super-laid backed, I'm kinda jealous."

"Aren't you even a bit mad at your partner after pretty much costing you the win, though?"

"Nah, I'm just bored with them."

"Bored?"

"They turned out to be really uninteresting. Shame too, if they weren't, they'd probably be a great hero."

"What was their name?"

"Triad...Trembe....Tristan.... Tregu.... Troya?" He said as he struggled to remember her name. "One of those. Their last name was Magnus I think. i honestly don't remember boring people. Their hair is white though, and they have this cool two in one quirk, it's gender variation plus fire."

"I'll have to avoid them, they sound no good."

"I know, right?"

"Ah, don't do that." Victor interjected. "You should try and get to know them first, they might be boring, but if they had some good people by them, they might get a bit more interesting. Just don't let their ego get too big, treat 'em like a person and don't be afraid of call them out on their attitude or tease them abit. Don't go to far, though, the already had enough of that as a kid."

"You're being awfully supportive for someone who kinda screwed you over."

"Being mean to them isn't going to solve anything. If I cared, I'd be much more apt to say I'd love to see them as a great hero."

"You seriously aren't the slightest bit mad, though?"

"Nah, I've never been mad as long as I could remember, don't see why now would be anything different." A couple of students double-took at his statement, maybe because they couldn't believe it, or maybe because, all things considered, it was rather believable.

"You've never been mad before?!"

"I mean, I've been jealous or annoyed, but not actually mad as much as I could remember. No real reason for me too I guess."

"Man...you must be like, some sort of monk."

"I wish I was! I love their bald heads and beads!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 1, 2016)

Daniel, After Class/to Wolf Dorm

Daniel left the class still somewhat in a haze of shock.  Clearly he needed to alter some of his assumptions about how school would work, even a history class.  He did what he could to shake the funk and jogged back towards the dorm.  Adjustments he could make, it was healthy from time to time to have to face new situations and adapt to them.  Life became stronger when that happened and he certainly would need to as well.  He mentally penciled in the homework in his schedule, that was nothing new but it would wait a little while, class hadn't been a physical one (though _that_ would have been a surprise he mused) so burning some energy would be good before hitting books.  Hit the doors to change then to the gym.

He opened the door to his room and was shocked by the presence of another boy there: his roommate, presumably.  The boy was about the same age but a little shorter than Daniel.  Dark hair and Asian features suggested a foreign student but the boy spoke without a hint of an accent, "oh, hey man, you must be my roommate?  I was wondering if we'd ever see each other."  The boy hopped out of bed to his feet.  "I'm Jonathan," he offered a hand, "you make it to classes okay?  You weren't here yet when I went to sleep or when I woke up!"

Daniel took the offered hand and shook it, "yeah, I don't sleep much."  He paused slightly awkwardly for a moment, socializing always seemed like this.   "Had classes yet?  Pretty brutal for the first day for me."

"Remedial math," the boy replied.  Then catching the look of surprise he offered a slight shrug, "books have never been my thing.  Lucky to be here at all really, that's where I spend most of my night, cramming.  Luckily I get most of my juice other ways," he paused holding his hands together and slight electrical sparks hop between them.  "Between the cramming, a good physical performance, and some lucky recommendations I managed to get in here.  Now it's up to me to show them what I can do!"

"Remedial," Daniel began shifting slightly.  "If you need help I can probably spend some time with you."  The whole situation was uncomfortable, Daniel was happy to help but it felt too open, even in the room, to drag things up like this.  "I'm up most of the night anyway."

Jonathan seemed to sense the tension though, "no man, it's okay.  I have my own system, cram most of the night, get the homework done, scrape by on tests and wow them in the more physical events.  I've managed so far on my own so don't sweat it."

It felt slightly like a failure as a hero.  In one way he was relieved that his own schedule wouldn't be disrupted, but clearly he wasn't helping someone that could use help.  He searched for another topic, at least to shift to something positive, "have you heard about the 'Hero Internship Program'?"

"Of course," Jonathan said with renewed enthusiasm, "I'm already signed up for tonight.  That's my real chance here.  If I can make enough of a name for myself, who's going to care if I flunked history twice?  You look like you're in pretty good shape, want to head out to Wombatman's Gym?  Won't be glamorous but it's some experience and a start of getting your name out there.  In a few years one of us might be the next Sparrow!"

Were others already doing this stuff?  Daniel thought to himself with slight surprise before nodding, "yeah, I'm in.  When do we go?"


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 1, 2016)

Golden Eagle Dorms w/ Donovan

Roman was greeted by the return of Donovan. His room mate had re-appeared with a sudden feeling of familiarity with Roman. He was no longer hesitant at striking a conversation, and he even asked Roman how his day went. The guy was making progress.

"Hey, I'm back. How was first class anyway? Was Mr Castillo a dick?"

"Probably not more of a dick than Mr. Ryan was I'm sure." He replied. The two discussed their experiences and how they both disliked how their classes concluded.

"Well, I got paired up with Freya. Nice girl, though she had some strange beliefs." This mention of Freya caught him off guard. He recoiled back a little, nearly falling off his bed.  "We got pit against the two crazy bitches from yesterday. Believe it or not, they just gave up their briefcase because of their grudge, and then came up with some ridiculous excuses after the lesson Mr Ryan actually appeared to eat up. Pathetic." Roman could see the frustration on Donovan's face. " I hope you get a better experience when its your turn, buddy."

 Buddy. The guy really had come a long way in the short span of time he knew Roman for. 24 hours ago he could barely look at him in the eye.

"Freya has always been a character. Try not to talk about her gods to her face though. She nearly broke my nose the last time I tried that " He rubbed his nose as if he still felt the pain. "Shit, I'd hate for that to happen. Hopefully I get someone I can work with"

Their conversation went into momentary stasis. Roman was running through the files of paper that he had. He looked through the internship forms, searching for the assignment that was the most interesting. Donovan joined in on this search and the two came across one that caught their eye. The Silhouette was a name that was shrouded in mystery and controversy.  Roman heard the stories on how dangerous the guy was. His quirk and whether he had one or not was a mystery. As for his membership with The Mighty Elite, it was only a testament of his skill and capabilities as a hero. 

This is the perfect assignment for me. He thought.

"You are after an internship, huh? Which ones are you interested in?" Donovan asked. Roman noticed his eyes were locked onto the Silhouette assignment.

"Looks like we have our eyes on the same assignment. I've heard a lot about The Silhouette. He's someone I can see myself working with. You wanna sign up with me?" He doubled back to the form, noticing that it had spots for three people. "We can recruit that Victor kid. His personality aside, he seems like a capable guy, and his quirk could come in handy in case shit goes wrong"

@Tenma 


​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 1, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Climb A Tree, Why Don't You?!
*​"Okay, I'm bored." He said suddenly as he stopped playing. "Study session over."

"So sudden!" The students seemed to say in unison. The began to pack their things and before they left gave a couple of high fives to each other with promises of seeing each other around and having a nice day. Victor, done with his practice for the day, decided to head up to his dorm.

Or at least he was going to.

Until he remembered he was sitting against a tree.

And it had been a while since he last climbed a tree.

....



*The air was thick and heavy as his fingernails desperately clung to the jagged surface of the monolithic structure, the act of breathing seem to be a challenge in of itself.  This biceps tightened as he rose himself skyward with each and every struggle upwards. The very sky was obscured by the mass of foliage smothering it, a few streaks of light being the only guaranteed there was something beyond. Even these, though, served as a hindrance during his scale, nearly blinding him as he stared up as their concentrated light burned his cheeks. Valiantly and defiantly, though, he continued upward as his fingers scraped against the indescribable substance growing in top of the wood. He could see his goal in sight, a single protrusion dead-ahead, the highest one that could hold his weight. Faith only increased, he continued his venture towards it, despite the miniature beasts buzzing and humming near his head trying to shatter his focus. He was so close....He could almost reach it...**.*​

He sat on the top branch of the tree happily.

"That was fun!"












"I'm bored again."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 1, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush" + Jonathan "Static"

Daniel and his counterpart rode on three buses and a subway stint on their way to the location of the request.  His new roommate did most of the talking, various details about the heroes they were going to meet.  Daniel had heard of Wombatman of course, who hadn't?  But he had never really paid much attention to him other than the occasional news story about his exploits.  Still it sounded like they specialized in hand to hand fighting so it was just the sort of experience Daniel needed to get.  Hopefully he would learn a lot today.

The pair got off in a moderately low end industrial neighborhood, it was clean enough but not exactly the most comfortable place for a pair of kids to walk around at night.  They didn't spend a lot of time sightseeing before finding the address listed, a seeming unremarkable warehouse.  Inside was another story.

The inside of the building was a fairly high-end gymnasium.  A handful of caged rings were scattered around among various racks of weights and training equipment.  Lights hung down from the warehouse ceiling casting shadows on the rafters above that seemed to move from time to time, Wombatman himself likely lurked watching.

Near the door a small table was setup and an unremarkable older man sat behind it with various papers and forms scattered in front of him.  A few dozen other people were scattered around the gym already, warming up and strapping on sparring gear for the fights.  Without hesitating Jonathan approached him first, Daniel trailing behind.  "Names?"  The older man prompted.

"Static," Jonathan replied immediately releasing a slight burst of electricity up and down his arms.

"Dani-- Ah, 'Rush.'" Daniel interjected clumsily.  

The older man seemed to almost roll his eyes but handed each of the boys a clipboard with some forms, "fill these out.  This is sparring, the intent is to train not to injure, your electrical quirk has enough control for that?"  He questioned Static.

"I don't have enough juice to hurt anyone either way," Jonathan replied cheerily.

"Any other abilities of your quirk?"  His roommate shook his head and the old man turned to Daniel, "your quirk?"

"Bio-enhancement, strength and speed, human levels," Daniel replied in rote.  It wasn't comprehensive but it was close enough for this.  The old man nodded slightly seemingly satisfied.

"Fighting experience?"  He says somewhat dubiously looking at the pair of kids.

"First disciple of Hanzo of the Hakko Ryu school of Jujutsu, Second disciple of Takeda of the Masaya school of Shorinji Kempo," his roommate said at the same time Daniel replied, "none."

The old man shot Daniel a quick dirty look before giving Jonathan a piercing look.  After a moment he gives a noncommittal, "fine."  Then he took the forms from both of them before launching into a prepared speech, "welcome to the evening's training.  This is sparring practice the intent should always be to train your opponent not to injure them, that said in order to challenge your opponent make sure you are focused on the task at hand at all time.  Wombatman Enterprises cannot be held responsible for any injuries that occur during your stay however if you are injured roll out, tap out or otherwise make your way here and medical care will be provided for you."

After they both acknowledged the man he addresses Daniel, "pad up, go to ring number four.  You'll be working with the Dark Rook in endurance training, four in the ring at a time, be as aggressive as you can, roll out of the way when you're downed."  Then to Jonathan he assigns, "ring five, Sparrow, technique practice.  Listen to directions as they're called out."

((If others are interested they're welcome to join, room for two others easily.  Feel free to use the scene above as a template to get started.))


----------



## kluang (Aug 1, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The trio has been running for a while and when they take a turn on a hallway, a bolt flew inches away from Zozo's head, causing them to take cover at the wall. "A bolt?" asked Fable and Zozo peeks. "Three guys with crossbows are near the end of the hallway. Another three coming this way. They have melee weapons. One guy has an oversize pipe wrench, another a cricket bat and the third one have a metallic glove." Zozo explained and they heard a commotion behind them.

"Alright, listen. My combat ability sucks. And being trapped in this wheelchair makes it worse. But..."
"Queen's Knights: Queen's Vanguard." she utters the word and both Zozo and Vulcan can feel the surge of power swelling within them. "I can support you by enhancing your abilities."

"For how long?" Zozo asked. Her body feels stronger and she's more aware of her surrounding then before. Even she can feel the increase in her quirk abilities. " 15 minutes of continuous use. Or as long as I'm conscious. Now go and clear us a path."


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*



kluang said:


> The trio has been running for a while and when they take a turn on a hallway, a bolt flew inches away from Zozo's head, causing them to take cover at the wall. "A bolt?" asked Fable and Zozo peeks. "Three guys with crossbows are near the end of the hallway. Another three coming this way. They have melee weapons. One guy has an oversize pipe wrench, another a cricket bat and the third one have a metalic glove." Zozo explained and they heard a commotion behind them.
> 
> "Alright, listen. My combat ability sucks. And being trapped in this wheelchair makes it worse. But..."
> "Queen's Knights: Queen's Vanguard." she utters the word and both Zozo and Vulcan can feel the surge of power swelling within them. "I can support you by enhancing your abilities."
> ...



Michael felt his Quirk's abilities increase, with his body's heat spiking for a moment before reaching balance. _"This is bad. Stepping out there's not an option; we'd get turned into pincushions before long. And those advancing guys are gonna be a problem..."_ He took a deep breath and said "Fifteen minutes? Okay, Claymore, go for the three men coming towards us. I'll stop the crossbowmen." He clenched his fist before peeking his head around the corner and nearly getting struck by a bolt. _"They're probably gonna be advancing soon." _He grimaced. _"Guess I'll have to try 'that'. Well, this'll be fun."_

Michael his gauntlets into the wall near him, pulling out a slab of the wall for use. He set his watch timer as he sucked up as much air as possible and sunk his heat into his chest, heating the air in his lungs. He clenched his jaw as hard as possible as he started to increase the pressure in his lungs by compressing it, retracting his diaphragm to decrease the space.

The air in his lungs, due to the pressure and heat, would soon combust violently and rush out through his mouth when he opened it; it was a trick his father showed him. He timed it in his head, counting down the time before combustion. If he did this correctly, it would help take out the assailants while hopefully not killing them. The problem was that the time was narrow; if he was wrong, it would mess him up considerably, or could even kill him if he was extremely off.

Finally, he held out the piece of wall and peeked his head around the corner.

At the right moment, Michael released the air just as it combusted, releasing an air shock wave from his mouth down the hallway. His ears popped and his head shot back, nearly giving him whiplash from the force. The wave travelled down until it hit the slab, where it shattered on contact with the shock wave and sent the remaining chunks towards the crossbow wielding attackers like buckshot. The shrapnel struck the men in their heads, chests, limbs and even their groins.

Michael picked himself up off the ground. He shook his head and forced more air into his lungs, which at that point felt like razor blades were stuck into them< and punching the one man who was still standing. He then kicked the other two to make sure they were down. "Ene - *cough* *hack* *cough* - enemies down." He took deep breaths, trying to get his head straight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 1, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Satiated Boredom
*​_Swish


Swish


Swish
_
He had to think of a move that could handle quirk users like Isaac. With a finger and thumb to his chin, he worked his mind over with many possibilities.

_Swish
_
His Crush Talons and Claws were fine for regular solid objects like people or cardboard, but they simply weren't effective if his target was basically water-like and fluctuated.

_Swish
_
And his Crush Wall able to take only one blow from Isaac without his active input, that would have been avoided if he could have applied another crush to it, but he was too dazed. If only it could have sustained more on it's own.

_Swish
_
What kind of move could he do to solve this conundrum? How could he fight against fluids? 

"Uhhh....you okay up there?" A boy said passing by. Victor's train of thought hit it's breaks on top of a bridge over a ravine as he registered the boy's comment. Looking down, he saw the student addressing him, adorned in a baseball cap and a track suit.

"I'm fine."

_Swish
_
"I'm trying to think,"

_Swish
_
"So I'm making the blood rush to my head,"

_Swish_

"So I can think clearly."

_Swish
_
"Plus it's fun to swing"

_Swish_

"From a tree branch." Victor finished as his legs swung him back and forth, letting his hair hang down. 

"Ummm....Okay?" The boy said. "Good luck with...that, then." He began to walk away with an awkward twinge to his step.

"Thanks!"

_Swish

Now back to thinking..._


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 1, 2016)

Damian Bourne, The Silhouette 
Sidekicks For Hire or Soldiers












"Ladies & Gentlemen we are now landing at the San Diego International Airport"​                  Damian Bourne looked out the air plane window at the sight of the San Diego Bay area from nearly a thousand feet in the air. Unlike the city that never sleeps San Diego was tranquil. It held a radiance that New York did not. Damian had been a New Yorker for the past ten years, he fought for his city, bled for it, and shed blood for it. In his eyes San Diego was just too bright, too pure. In the end it was all pretense. He was not even a resident and he knew the cities true nature. The state of California holds one of the largest population of people without homes in the country. Such a statistic would mean that in this city crime is rampant. Damian knew how poverty could darken one's heart. Yet despite the cities hidden darkness there was also light. He glanced at the form in his hand. _Sidekicks For Hire Internship Program. _Despite her reluctance, God's Eye had agreed to Damian's proposal. She gave into letting him take her students to New York, believing that the experience of patrolling a city plagued by crime would be good for them. She knew little about what was truly in store for them. Then again it was God's Eye, nothing went past her.

                                      If she knows, then why is she is cooperating with me? Damian inquired. Before he could dwell on her true intentions his attention was diverted to the small television screen in front of him. 

  "The Silhouette. Hero or Menace? Last night the hero interjected on a criminal gathering of Harlem's most notorious felons. The man known as New York's Dark King engaged the villains in a violent altercation. It's reported that the criminals received brutal injuries, many were beaten to nearly an inch of their life.  Paramedics had to thaw out some of these men, who appeared to be encased in crystallized prison of ice. These injuries range from severe hypothermia, numerous broken ribs and bones, and get this, third degree burns in the form of brand scars." The anchorman elucidated.

"That's right folks. The Silhouette is now branding criminals." He continued. "Many have raised concerns about the man's methods. Some claim his actions are uncharacteristic of a hero, many think he is the savior this city needs. Consequently, one has to wonder, just how far is The Silhouette willing to go?"

    Damian chuckled at the anchorman's words. His methods, uncharacteristic of a hero? He cared little for his status as a hero, and his position as a member of The Mighty Elite was insignificant in his eyes. They were simply a means to an end. In the society he lived in, one could only fight crime if they possessed a hero's license. Being a hero made things easier for him. Without his status he could not continue on this crusade of his. There were a great deal of people to purge in this world. He knew his methods were extreme, he knew how others felt about him. None of it mattered. For Damian Bourne only two things mattered in this world, his woman, and his mission.

    The airplane descended on the landing pad. Hordes of people exited from the plane carrying their luggage. Damian who was attired in his casual clothes, carried around a large black suit case. Inside was his costume as well as a myriad of weapons and gadgets. He was able to avoid passing through a metal detector once he showed security his Hero licensee and Mighty Elite badge. Again, a means to an end. Damian made his way toward the black Mercedes that awaited him. His destination was Grand Heroics High School, where his Soldiers For Hire awaited him.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 2, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: All our Parlous Yesterdays

(@Karma15)*​


Karma15 said:


> Golden Eagle Dorms w/ Donovan
> 
> Roman was greeted by the return of Donovan. His room mate had re-appeared with a sudden feeling of familiarity with Roman. He was no longer hesitant at striking a conversation, and he even asked Roman how his day went. The guy was making progress.
> 
> ...



Victor Rickter. The first person he had met proper in this school. He remembered their encounter being somewhat...unpleasant, if primarily on his end. Victor probably wasn't aware of it. The hyperactive chipmunk had referred him to similar to that Zia girl, a comparison he found aggravatingly not without truth. Today, Donovan had discovered that he could not be more different from her, but the realisation that Victor recognised him as a loner stung. Of course, he had kept his irritation to himself.

Still, ostensibly, he and Victor had met and made friendly conversation. They were on good footing for further interaction, essentially. While he didn't have the highest opinion of the manic idealist, Donovan decided he had no real reason to object to Roman.

"Yeah sure, why not? Inform him by the end of the day and we should have a full group." He complied. "He didn't really get the chance to use his quirk on the test but by his description it is quite potent."

"I doubt we will actually have to do any real combat though. Says 'patrol mission' here, which probably means we are just going to follow him around and take notes." That, he felt, was quite unfortunate. He hadn't had a chance to exercise his abilities in the Crowd Control test and this would be a chance to make up for it. On the other hand, the safer the mission, the more likely he would be allowed to go.

"Still, he's one of the founding fathers of modern heroism. I have read up about him. Lots of controversy and conflicting accounts. If he's willing to talk he'll be qn invaluable resource on the Mighty Elite, in case my group decides to spent the entire lesson trolling Ms Khristie in History 101." Trolling probably wasn't the accurate term, but he had heard rumors that the only thing the class learnt in today'a history class was where the first quirk baby was born. They had spent most of the lesson challenging the principql apparently. A bloody waste in his eyes. He wasn't about to let some unintellectual clowns endanger his academic record.

Donovan smiled slightly in cautious optimism to future events as he began e-mailing the form to his parents through the desktop. Between that Coal World and B- he had gone off a shaky start. But this assignment with a top hero could easily turn things around. He decided that his climb to a Hero, a man worthy if his own respect, would begin here.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 2, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush"

Daniel felt slight butterflies in his stomach as he separated from his roommate.  He quickly quashed them with a flood of awe, this was a chance to observe dozens of different fighters including some of the best in the city he couldn't pass it up with just nerves.  As directed he found the gear strapping a helmet, gloves, and some pads on.  They were uncomfortably bulky but he supposed it was better to start and then he went to the indicated arena.

A short line was already forming outside it, people of all shapes and sizes gathered.  A woman approached the ring and addressed them with a disinterested tone, "good evening gentlemen, we're doing stamina training today yes?  Everyone understand?"  She paused for a brief moment for grunts of acknowledgement but quickly continued as if no one said anything, "the goal of the night is to push the Dark Rook's endurance.  Four in the ring at a time, make sure at least one of you is always attacking.  Protect yourselves, as best you can, but keep after him.  If you're too hurt or too tired to continue drop out of the ring and let the next in line get in.  If you're too hurt for that at least try to roll out of the way.  Form a queue here and we'll get started."

Daniel lined up as directed, a few groups back.  It was a mixed crowd, in front of him was a very short man with lizard-like features, a tongue flickering out from time to time as if tasting the air and in front of him was a man that seemed at least half made of rock.  The latter laughed a deep chuckle under his breath muttering to himself.  Behind him was the only person in the line that looked like he was a hero, or at least would-be.  He was at least a year older than Daniel and wore a colorful uniform with a symbol of an X made out of what appeared to be stylized knives.  Daniel noted to his dismay he was the only one wearing pads in line, he considered stripping them off but figured it was too late now.

He glanced across the warehouse to where his roommate was.  Jonathan too was in line, a much shorter line, around a ring.  The other boy had a focused look on his face, clearly readying himself for the task at hand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see..."
> Mel leaves the class room meeting Micheal for a brief moment and says with a smile
> "Good luck!"
> @P-X 12
> ...


A  receptionist pops up from behind a desk and addresses Melaina after she knocked on the door.
"I'm sorry the principle is busy with a student right now. If you can wait by taking a seat I'll let her know you're waiting."
"Oh, sorry I didn't see you. I'll wait."
Mel moves over to a seat and waits. Though she wasn't the kind of person to simply sit for too long.
@Kei @SoulTaker


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 2, 2016)

Roman 
                                                              Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 

                              Roman sprung himself off of his bed, leaving behind the pile of internship forms.  His mind was set on learning from The Silhouette, no matter how minor the task seemed. He considered Donovan's remark, having Victor on the team wasn't a necessity. He was not some star student, nor did he seem to display exceptional combat abilities or anything really extraordinary. Donovan may have perceived Roman as some aloof loner that somehow managed to draw others to him, but in actuality Roman was a simple person. He chose to be reticent and reclusive out of fear. For him keeping people at a distance equated to protecting his heart. Life was cruel, and his heart could not handle any loses. Yet, here he was at a new school, with people he considered friends. Victor Ricktor was one of those people, and despite his unpredictable nature, Roman wanted him to be a part of the team.

   "Victor's a loose cannon, but he'd make things interesting" He tossed on his jacket and motioned toward the door. "Come on, let's go fetch him"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 2, 2016)

The Bonds We Share For Now: What Are You Doing?

"Thinking." Victor said in a firm and confident manner, arms crossed across his chest. This whole idea of fighting something so non-solid was difficult to say the least. His mind racked itself over and over, but without any real result of note. Punching was no good, neither chopping, and walling it off was only a temporary solution. There had to be something he could do to solve this conumdrum, but whatever it was, it certainly wasn't coming to him.

The students around him could only stare in awkward befuddlement at the scene, faces covered in interest and confusion, but Victor could pay them no heed. He was sure the answer was in his head somewhere.

Deciding to step back from Isaac's quirk specifically, he chose to broaden his horizons, what made it so hard to deal? And how could it be applied to something similar, perhaps a change in perspective could help alleviate the query radiating in his mind like a headache. Isaac's quirk made him like water, flowing and free, no part seemingly more important, that was what he could gather. If that wasn't the case, he could has easily found whatever core or 'most important piece' there was by hitting him. In that way, the only way to do anything to stop it would be A.Somehow solidify it, 2.Attack all of it at once, or, Blue.Force his quirk to shut down. He couldn't think of any way to do this currently, so he took another back, and came to the only logical conclusion he could.



He'd have to learn how to beat up the ocean.



The ocean is flows and free, moves without restraint, and thrashing around in it does not harm it in any way. Disturbing one part of it ultimately does nothing to the whole. He needed someway to disrupt the entire thing, but how? All this blood in his head wasn't helping in the slightest, and falling down on his head didn't help either, and it was appearing that simply remain in on his head after falling on it as he balanced his body on his head was going to be much the same. That's when he heard a familiar voice.

"Victor?"

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 3, 2016)

The Car Ride
​

The car ride was quiet, that level of quiet where both parties have nothing to say and you sit there awkwardly, trying to think up something that will break the ice. Sure you could mention the weather, but that’s something that’s been done a thousand times and isn’t that just a sign you have nothing better to say? What was there to do in a car ride, where both passengers parted ways precariously in their last powwow, perpetuating the plethorically strained atmosphere.


Eclipse could feel the tension slowly building as he droves through the streets, he knew Takoda was feeling upset over something and there was… a plethora of things that could be. Was it about the last little outing the had together? Was the school working him over already? Perhaps he was getting bullied and picked on again? There was any number of things that might bring the young boy down and he knew it.


Justin let out a sigh and pulled the car over. “Alright look, You’re going to need to talk to me. I know alright? I messed up the last time. I shouldn’t have brought you with me and I know you might be feeling apprehensive about going out again. But trust me, I think you can handle it ok? You’re growing into a fine young hero and your father would be proud… I mean look at you, in the last year since I’ve seen you, you’ve shot up like a tree.”


He let out a sigh and turned in his seat to face Takoda. “You can’t keep letting the past control you.” Takoda nodded, “I know… It’s not that.” Justin nodded and smiled slightly. “Well that’s good right? It’s not something that bad then is it?” Takoda shook his head, “It isn’t… probably.” His uncle let out another sigh and turned himself around. “Alright, I’ll make you a deal. We’ll get something to eat before going out on the job how’s that, You can tell me all about it over some burgers.”


Takoda nodded slightly, “Yes. Burgers sound good.” Jason smiled turned to that of a nervous one. “Sheesh something really is eating you isn’t it kid?”


----------



## Tenma (Aug 3, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Devices and Desires

Foyer with Roman and Victor (@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​


Wizzrobevox said:


> The Bonds We Share For Now: What Are You Doing?
> 
> "Thinking." Victor said in a firm and confident manner, arms crossed across his chest. This whole idea of fighting something so non-solid was difficult to say the least. His mind racked itself over and over, but without any real result of note. Punching was no good, neither chopping, and walling it off was only a temporary solution. There had to be something he could do to solve this conumdrum, but whatever it was, it certainly wasn't coming to him.
> 
> ...



"Oh, Victor? He was under the elm tree playing the harp for a bunch of other students, near the Support department. He should still be around there. Pity you missed it, he's a damn fine musician."

Donovan thanked the upperclassman for his help. To neither his nor Roman's surprise, Victor had made himself easy to find. Playing a harp under a tree? A performance for a crowd of students? Of course an attention seeker like him would pull such a stunt.

_Well, you just wish you were as sociable as him, don't you?
_
Donovan's brow creased in annoyance. Yes, he was somewhat envious of Victor's ability to effortlessly draw people to himself. At the same time, the idea of being constantly at the center of attention like Victor intimidated him.

They found him easily enough, alone and in thought. A rare moment of quiet for the social animal, certainly. Roman definitely seemed more comfortable with Victor, moving ahead first to greet him. Victor's face brightened up upon seeing new company, in that sickeningly optimistic manner he knew he'd never be capable of.

"Hey, Roman! And...Donovan!" Victor called exuberantly. Donovan acknowledged him pleasantly. "Yeah, hey. We are signing up for an internship programme, and were wondering whether you would be interested in joining us." He fished out one of the forms from his pocket.

"We are planning on going with one led by the Silhouette. Mighty Elite hero, same as our principal. You may or may not have heard of him." _I'm going to lean 'not'. _"He's a real big shot, so it would really help our portfolios if we had a mission under him." He quickly realised how much of a nerd that made him sound. Yeah, _portfolios_. Why the hell mention that when everyone else would probably be thinking of- "Also field experience. Yeah, neither of us did too well in today's exercise, so we could definitely do with more training." He laughed.

"So, you interested?" He finished, though already predicting the hyperactive kid's response.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 3, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush"

And then the Dark Rook descended.  A slight gasp passed through the people lined up as his dark form descended from the rafters to land in the middle of the ring as even the experienced fighters were somewhat thrown out of sorts from it.  The woman by the ring wasted no time ordering the first four in as the line began to creep forward.

Daniel watched carefully as the group engaged.  A chance to see a seasoned hero this close up wasn't something he was going to waste.  Block, elbow, block, hook kick, knee, ducking spin into sweep.  It was almost a blur, clearly planned initial movements.  The first fighter forward was promptly, and brutally, dropped and the second behind him.  The line moved forward quickly as new people replaced the old.  Suddenly Daniel was rather happy to be farther back from the front.

The hero slowed slightly after the first handful, taking a more measured approach and having to fall back on defenses more.  Clearly this was the point of the exercise though it was still one-sided even in a four-on-one fight.  Daniel's mind buzzed soaking it all in, slight rushes of endorphins and adrenaline trickling through him in the excitement.

And slowly the line crept forward as replacements went in.  Soon the lizard-like man was up, he climbed into the ring and quickly darted in scoring a quick hit on the tiring hero before rolling away.  The man was fast and had some experience of his own.  The Dark Rook was unharmed (of course, one of the benefits of personal force-fields), but seemed surprised at the strike.  His stance shifted though, Daniel couldn't quite place it but the ring felt smaller than before.  The lizard-like man kept his distance waiting for the chance to strike.

The others in the ring weren't as careful and soon one more went down.  The rock-covered man let out a yell and quickly rushed into the ring, charging at the Dark Rook and swinging both hands in a massive haymaker.  The cloaked opponent shifted his stance slightly as the swing came in and made a subtle shift.  In a flourish the rock man found himself flying and crashing into the ring hard enough to knock the others off balance.  The hero capitalized on this to strike, taking out another opponent and Daniel realized it was his turn.

His mind raced suddenly realizing he had no strategy as he climbed into the ring.  He seized on the last thing that he saw, the throw, he'd be off balance for a moment when he did it, if Daniel could brace at the same time maybe he could knock him back?  Mentally he nodded and charged in an imitation of the rock-covered man's charge.  Reflexes were funny things, if you didn't have time for a plan chances are when you see the same thing you react the same way.

He stepped short as he swung at the black-clad hero, it felt awkward and his punch had less power than he would have thought but if everything worked--

The thought was abruptly dislodged as something collided with the side of his head, everything went black and most of his senses were numb.  Idly his mind put together that the shift against his strike was different than the one against the rock covered man's but the thought was fuzzy though against the smoothness of the ring's canvas.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 3, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *The Man of Coal: Devices and Desires
> 
> Foyer with Roman and Victor (@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
> *​
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: The Three Amigobs*​
"Sure, it sounds fun!" He said looking over the paper. "I've never done patrol before, should be pretty interesting, plus, it'll give us a chance to bond!" In effortless quickness, he threw his arms over each boy's shoulders with a smile. "We can be like Athos, Porthos, and Aramis! The Three Musketeers! Or Placido Domingo, José Carreras and Luciano Pavarotti, the Three Tenors! Or the Three Branches Of Government, except we'll actually be functioning." He joked. For all the fun they has yesterday, Victor certainly wasn't going to object to hanging out with Roman again today, especially with the chance to do something fun and new thrown in. Plus there was Donovan, someone he didn't get to know that well, but seemed interesting enough for a not of a stick in the mud, plus he seemed reliable to boot. Though, there we're a two things on his mind specifically about the arrangement him, 1...

"Though to be honest, the Silhouette isn't exactly my first choice to shadow. From what I've scene and heard, he comes off a bit....dismissive and unnecessarily severe, if that makes any sense? But he's a pro for a reason, so what do I know, right?" He said honestly. All the reports of him beating criminals within an inch of their life and things along those lines didn't jive with him well, he certainly understood force was inevitable in this line of work, but he seemed to be the type to take it too far, and that just spoils the fun, too much of a good thing all that.

There was another statement that he didn't voice to the boys,  and this took the form of a question, and one that wouldn't make sense to either of them at the time.

Has the God's Eye told him, or any other high-ranked hero outside the school the for that matter?

"So, wait are we waiting for? Let's turn these bad boys in!"

@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 3, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush"

Numbly Daniel realized his brain was scrambled, neurons were firing randomly trying to reconnect and things weren't working the way they should.  That was bad, in a real fight he'd probably already be dead, but he wasn't ready to be done yet.  He was still conscious though, that was enough.  Need to get basics working at least, recover from there.  He forced open his eyes, they were crossed and everything was a blur of light and color.  One eye, kill the signal from the other one, worry about it later.  Black figure was moving around fast, blurs around it still fighting, the match wasn't over yet.

The brain was tricky, he didn't like to touch it directly, last thing he needed was to lobotomize himself.  But quieting things down, focusing on the signal routs he really needed.  Motor control, he pushed himself up roughly from the mat.  The dark blur spun on him he threw his hands up in desperation and felt something hard strike his arms twice, contusions spreading through the muscle but nothing serious yet.  The blur turned back as the other blurs engaged him allowing another desperate breath from Daniel.

Vision was still weak, that needed fixed soon but it took time.  Meanwhile he realized he was red-lining adrenaline and barely standing.  The heart, needed more bloodflow, especially to the legs.  Almost immediately he felt more stable, just in time to catch a kick to the side.  The pads kept the ribs from cracking but pain still rocketed up and down his side.  The Dark Rook moved forward pivoting to throw.  Daniel threw a hand up wildly, a rough punch with all the force he could muster hoping to drive him back, away.

Surprisingly it worked, Daniel had another moment to stabilize as his vision started to clear.  The hero was fighting with the lizard-like man, apparently he continued to dart in whenever there was an opening.  The rock-covered man was there as well though he looked half dead on his feet, still striking wildly with whatever strength he could muster.  Knives had apparently entered as well, he had a balanced stance trying to get in close but at least at this moment he wasn't having any luck with the Dark Rook's defenses.

Balanced enough he tightened his guard and waded back in mentally wishing he had a better way than just charging forward.  He saw the lizard-man striking at the same time, clearly wanting to take advantage.  The Dark Rook twisted to meet both fronts, a lunching kick took Daniel in the chest driving the air out of his lungs and sending him back into the corner of the ring.  He grabbed the smaller lizard-man and sent him flying to the opposite corner, he landed roughly in a pile seemingly done.

Endurance match, got to keep going right?  Daniel forced air into his lungs and moved forward again not giving the hero a chance to relent.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF

An incredibly forced and chipper smile was on full display on Dimitri's brim. "....Eh?" he gave questionably response to Max's critique of his merchandise. The boy seemed as if he was stopped in time as his picture was taken along with his fellow group-mates. A twitch flashed along his eyebrow and the hand holding out the baseball caps was visibly shaking. He was slowly and gratingly processing the situation at hand without trying to explode.

It wasn't just the rejection of the baseball cap. It was the obnoxiousness. Both of their obnoxiousness were detested by the proud Dimitri._ 'Whatwhatwhatwhatwhatwhatwhat???' _if you could describe Dimitri right now. It was like an egg boiling extra hot on a stove. _'whothefuckdoyoutwojackassesthinkyouareI'llhaveyouknowIwentthroughalotoftroubletogetallthismadethiscapisworthmorethanyourentireworthlessexistenceyougermthatonlylivestotakeupspaceeventhemiroscopicamountofspaceyoubothtakeupistoomuchforyouit'sanoffensetotheverynatureofheroismforyoubothtobealivejustoffyourselves-' _RIGHTNOW"

"??"

Dimitri had accidentally blurted out the end of the mentally rant cooking inside of his head. The very fact that he was still holding on to his cheerful expression was amazing in it'self. "Haha sorry, I just coughed right there for a second,", he gave his weak excuse, not having enough energy to throw out a better one, or even care for that matter. He clenched his hand into a first in order to stabilize his emotions. Yet that would soon go all to waste within a matter of.....

Dimitri looked down at what was held out in front of him. Oh what's this? Oh how nice it's Maxwell's autograph! Oh isn't that cute? Oh look Charles gave him an autograph aswell. oh. oh. oh.


*"Oops~♥"*

*SCRITCH
*
In almost a blink of an eye, Dimitri's hand transformed into a monstrous shape with claws and violently tore apart the pieces of paper with a single swipe. His muscles noticeable relaxed after that spontaneous reaction. "Holy crap, I'm sorry guys, I'm not the best at controlling my quirk. Sometimes it just happens to activate and tear apart the closest thing near. I'd suggest not getting your face too close.", that was of course, a blatant lie.

"Well, in any case my good friends I must dash before I......before I....Well I just have to go now. Much obliged, Charlie and Max. I hope to _(never)_ meet you two again," With that said, Dimitri's hand returned to his regular form, and without wasting anymore time, the boy power walked out of the classroom with a smile still stuck awkwardly on his face.​@InfIchi @luffy no haki


----------



## Hollow (Aug 3, 2016)

_Mimi
Cafeteria – Lunch Break_

*Interlude
A Moment to Rest
*​“You never got around to telling me why you’re not fighting the other kids for a place in one of the probably many missions posted in the sidekick board,” the black haired girl commented, placing her tray of food down on one of the tables at the cafeteria.

Even though the girls had been a little early, the place was already brimming with students loudly discussing their experiences with the first class of the year. Some were pretty happy with their teachers, others screaming abuse. Looking back at her new friend, Mimi shrugged as she used her spoon to mix her pumpkin soup around in an attempt to get it to cool down. “I’m not interested in taking one of those jobs without being sure I won’t just be a nuisance,” she finally admitted in a low voice. The girl suddenly felt very much aware that she was acting like a brat just because her first class didn’t go as she initially planned.

“So, are you an idiot or a coward? Which one is it?”

Mimi sharply looked up, suddenly surprised at the older girl’s words. She was still using a very gentle tone, and her kind smile hadn’t been dropped yet but there was no way Mimi had heard her wrong. “Listen, Mimosa-“

“Mimi.”

“Wut?”

“Just call me Mimi.”

The girl practically beamed with happiness, reaching over the table to pat her junior on the head. Seemingly lost in the feelings of a harmonious friendship, it took a couple of seconds before she realized there was something important to say. “You’re probably right in thinking you’re not ready…” 

Lips pressed together into a fine line, Mimi felt her anger flare inside her. She had said it herself but that doesn’t mean anybody can go ahead and say it too.

“But how do I put this…” The senior, unaware of how the blonde was feeling, kept going as if nothing was wrong, scratching the back of her neck with a troublesome expression. “You learn a lot in this school you know…what with the teachers we have and the experiences they can share with us…but the most important lessons you learn out there, by either failing or succeeding on whatever job you’re given by the Pro’s.”

Mimi’s shoulder slumped as she understood what the other girl was trying to tell her but still felt unwilling to actually follow her advice. Nevertheless, the girl kept talking. “It’s the best way to acquaint yourself not only with the job but also what kind of people are in the same branch and, with some luck, find yourself a department of heroes that will hire you as soon as you graduate. This is how the Pro’s find out how strong each generation is going to be, find the ones with the highest amount of potential. During your first year you’ll more than likely fail a bunch of missions, get yelled at by the heroes who hired you for said missions and told never to step foot into their departments ever again. Your good intentions are worth nothing if you can’t do a job well done…”

The girl’s face was serious now, with a small frown that allowed Mimi to correctly guess she was hearing advice based on the girl’s personal experiences.

“The jobs, their level of difficulty and what your tasks will be depends on what kind of hero hires you. Some Pro’s will only hire you to publicly say they hired a sidekick from Grand Heroics and look good in front of the cameras, they’ll give you meager tasks like cleaning their offices or getting them lunch. Others will be scouting for the very best and give you impossible objectives like stalling a villain while they raid an underground hideout… Make sure you pay attention to the nature of the request and ask plenty of questions before you accept it. Remember to place your interests and safety above anything else, no matter what the promise, but also make sure to take on plenty of quests and get yourself in contact with various kinds of departments. If you do this, you’ll have a group of Pro’s who’ll constantly and personally scout you out for jobs by your second year, and a cool department who you practically already belong to by your third.”

Mimi’s pen stopped moving, her empty dishes long discarded to the side as she wondered how the conversation went from trying to convince her to go see the Sidekick Board to getting advice about how to go about it. There was no way she was complaining though, this was valuable information from a student who had already seen it all. “The chances of a student actually dying or going through something that leaves them crippled are pretty low though,” she added as an afterthought. “No Pro would want that kind of responsibility on their hands, after all.”

“Then why be careful about picking the job?” Mimosa had a clear idea about why but she felt the question was important enough to ask anyway.

“Hmm…” Her new friend tapped her hands against the table as she thought about the best way to answer. “If you’re lucky, you’ll find yourself a mentor figure that will kind of look out for you…but the Pros you’ll deal with aren’t like our teachers here who make sure there’s a learning curve, no matter how steep it might seem… In other words, you don’t want to be cleaning offices on your third year and you don’t want to be facing even minor villains in your first year either. Create your own learning curve, as gradual as you want it to be.”

Nodding, Mimi jotted this new piece of advice down, eagerly waiting to listen to the next piece of advice. Curious when only silence followed, she looked up to see the girl smiling at her. “W-what is it…?” She demanded, flustered at the idea that she was being stared at so openly.

“You seem a lot more interested now,” the girl chuckled.

Looking away, Mimi blushed a little. “...just a little bit.”


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 3, 2016)

_GHH TIMES_​
Updated daily!

Home I Facility I Lastest News I   Previous Entries I Videos I Pictures​
Lastest News
Yesterday's Enemies, Today's Friends?

By Riley Puffle

Yesterday night, as most people are aware, there was an altercation at the Grey Wolves Dormitory concerning a Ms. Zia and Ms. Ebony. From eye-witeness accounts, it had something to do with their rooming at the dorms which evolved into a volatile battle between the two that required the intervention of several teachers to stop, ending with Mr. Richard incapacitating them with some form of sleeping gas. The damages done are quickly being renovated. Whether by incredible fate or stupendous irony, these two apparently ended up rooming with each other! And if this wasn't a hot enough scoop, their first class had them paired up during Crowd Control 101. How would one expect these two to work together after just yesterday night being engaged in combat? 

According to them, simply don't.

Yes, they both forfeited their first class today, and dispite a display of gradious in justification of their actions, the apparently are still receiving an F each. Though, the most important part of this story is, without a doubt how the two seemed to reconcile through this seemingly embarrassing debacle. In this reporter's humble opinion, it's always nice to see freshmen come together quickly at the beginning of the school year and set aside pass transgressions to allow for a blossoming friendship, even over something like this.

We're rooting for you, Zia and Ebony!​


Study Session Symphony~
By Riley Puffle

Today saw the beginning of classes for the semester, and as we all know, the teachers hold nothing back in preparation for our transformation from mere students to professional heroes. Every now and again though, it seems that we need a break, some time to relax and vent, but who can do that with test already around the corner? Luckily, a there might already be an answer.

Several students were found near the Support center studying and listening to music being play by one Victor Rickter, a freshman this year who has already managed to drum up some intrigue regarding him as well as significant popularity. This kind of notoriety is unheard off in just a second day freshman, at least in a positive sense. This impromptu whim turned into a place for students to come together and rely on each other to get through this year, of all different years as well. There is no word if this come together will happen again, if ever, but if this were to become a club of sort, I can imagine it could garner a fair amount of members from just this session alone.

(More)​


----------



## kluang (Aug 3, 2016)

Zozo quickly moves in after receiving the boost. Her first opponent, cricket man. With her empower vorpalization she cuts the bat with one swing and she activate the opposite of her sharpness, bludgen and swing her sword at her opponent skull, sending him tumbling to the glass window, head first. She follow with another blow to the head, causing the glass to crack, and the man's head stuck halfway into the glass.

 The man with the oversize pipe wrench sneak behind her, but Zozo notices his reflection on the glass window. She spun herself and block the first blow. The mantra her sword style stated do not block and deflect, block and counter! Ruin the day of the idiot who dare oppose you. And she did just that. She pushes the heavy wrench away and hit the back of the wrench guy's elbow with full force, that a huge snapping sound can be heard echoing on the hall followed by a scream. The wrench falls to the ground and the man slowly backs away, his right hand is holding his dangling left. Zozo finishes him with a slash, knocking him out.

She looks at the third guy who throws away his weapon and quickly runs away. 

"That should do..." a powerful rumbling sound can be heard from above, followed with another rumbling and another. Suddenly they can see something. A red comet streaks across the outside of the airport and crashes into a parked airplane, causing it to explode.

"Holy shit, what the fuck is that??" exclaimed the.princess and the heroes looked at her. "What?"she asked. "Bad language."

And from the wreckage The Red Baroness steps out. There's a gash wound right ontop of her right eyebrow and a trail of blood can be seen from the edge of her mouth. She repairs the broken parts of her exoskeleton and she flew towards the roof once again. And again the trio can heard the sound of battle above them.

Then they heard the commotion behind them becomes louder.  "Fight or flee Vulcan?" asked Fable.

@P-X 12


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 3, 2016)

Roman Durosier
SideKicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 


Roman cracked a smile at Victor's predictable response. The boy's enthusiasm was to be expected, but it was good to have him along. Just as Victor presumed, the Three Amigo's had be assembled. Roman only hoped that by the end of the assignment he would not only gain valuable experience, but precious comrades. Brothers in arms fighting in the battlefield that is the real world.

"Yea we should get authorization before we go through with this" His usual tone of assurance and confidence withered like a dying flower. "Go call your folks back home, get their permission first and then we'll be on our way. The form says we depart for New York this afternoon so we better get moving before our spots are taken" 

The fact that he was an orphan was not a realization for him. Yet, despite all of the barriers encasing his fragile heart, the truth always hurt. Perhaps he was lucky that he did not have to worry about getting parental approval, he had always felt like he was more grown up than kids his own. Nonetheless, it hurt either way. Roman was an orphan and he'd just have to deal with it.

"Before GHH I was always a foster kid, and since my foster dad isn't around anymore I guess that makes me independent" He elucidated. "Lucky me huh?"​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 3, 2016)

Jay & Jet



Silent Muses of a Cynical Downfall:
_I Expected This From the Very Beginning_

_To be honest, I've always wondered about the sincerity of people. Masked over my own perceptive guise, I understood man better than I understood myself. I visualized all through a looking glass, I understood patterns, emotions, reactions, perceptions and most of all I understood weakness. I understood trust and I understood love and I also understood the effects of love. What a fanatical whimsy it was, what a powerful yet powerless concept of ones mind... and heart. Useless in it's entirety, selfish by demand. No sincere action comes without a denomination of the self, a portrayal of the soul own need to be desired. A power of validation and vindication. __Sincerity is a blade, a sharpened tool of harm, it's mere semblance could make a man tremble with presence, a mere taste could make a man paranoid, defensive. But we disagree on people who most show us what we really are, of what we're capable of. Humility, ego... Maybe we find ourselves more in those who we hate more than in those who we love.

Since when did honesty become a demon? Since when did I have to lie to show kindness? 

Since I chose to wield it to do harm. _

~*~​You could never erase a bad action, you can merely forgive it. Two days, that's all it took for two boys to almost start and end their careers as soon as they stepped foot upon this campus. Wonderment took the appeal of one of the two children, his crimson eyes, his jet black hair, his smirk with function at this point as an accessory to his own personality. Drove himself on the excitement of one's own decision and misery. Propelling his own decision and requiting an answer. The other of snow white hair, similar of hue in the eyes, stern and indecisive on the correctness of his action. Would he return to Abondale, he would have left all behind, troubles would fade immediately and the silence of the year would set in place. Would Sybil and Nikolai be proud? Certainly no Nikolai, Sybil would sigh, ultimately accepting his decision. His mother would caress him in her arms, his father would pat him on his head. Though a privileged's been lost, they gained their son's safety. He really had nothing to lose and all to gain. Though a burning image continued to pop it's head back...

_"You're adamant about it. I won't even sugarcoat this, Snow. You go out there, there's no way you'll ever become normal."_

_. . ._

_"You already had a taste of heroism, and I see you're too much of a goody-too-shoes to ever deny anyone help. I hate to agree with Digi-Teach. But he's right. There's more than one way to save the world, and you are bound to be here."_

_. . ._

_"You're right about one thing, Snow. A hero is not meant to save the world anyway. But having you not become a hero? That's like allowing the world miss one of the most... intricate opportunities it ever had." _

_. . ._
​Those words that propelled him to stay. The principal ended the class, and the people within it departed. Jacob stayed, as the room became empty, soon the only image was of three. Jacob, Jet and the Principal. Before any other moment arose, he stood to his feet and picked up his bag, relinquished the thought and departed as well, Jet following behind. The halls were becoming empty, the rush of the classes had begun to simmer and his steps lead him to seeming nowhere. His eyes looked over the shoulder and he could see the boy follow. Halting his step he turned to witness his presence, much like before their eyes met not in the most pleasant manner, either. The silent confrontation was long due to come and perhaps the audience would please Jet, but as his mouth began to open, Jacob rose his hand and ushered a gesture to stop. One that Jet immediately scoffed at. 

"Y-"

"I don't want to hear it." 

Adamant to continue without speaking to the boy, Jacob turned and paced down the stairs to the entrance hall, Jet followed behind without much pause to his resilience. Jacob was already becoming annoyed, but more over the heads began to turn and he didn't know if it was a response from their quirks or if Jet was trying to ensue another problem. Regardless the best option was in fact to release whatever tension he wanted to make before he had any control. Jet marked his smirk more prevalent on his mien. 

"Come on, Snow. You can't still be mad at that, can you? Why don't let by gone's be by gone's." He attempted to reach the boy, but his tranquil demeanor and silent treatment was diligent. He seemed uninterested to further their relationship beyond that of what it was. "We're roommates, you know? You can't just ignore me forever." Jet continued with his persistence. Jacob paced at his level before reaching the outside, and proceed to think where should he head now. His mind whirled on the idea, merely to be intercepted once again by Jet. "I think you and I are long overdue for a chat." A sigh released from Jacob's mouth, to merely just begin to wonder again. Jet's eyes followed as he shrugged, placing his hands upon his pockets he drove alongside his roommate without much care to his evident avoidance of his presence. The more and more they paced the farther they got from the number of children on the premise. Jacob was becoming tired of the persistence, it was as it a lion prowled for its target, his eyes showed no designated harm, but his intentions were clear. He halted his step, Jet finally noting his persistence was having an effect. Their eyes met, Jacob bottom half of his face hid under a scarf. Unable to witness if the side of his mouth rose in annoyance, but clearly visible were those eyes of his, those which resulted upon the action that made Jet jump to rescue to such a child. 

"I don't want any more business with you, Jet." Authority and sincerity fumed those words like the lit flame of a night's campfire. They were potent, and it held certainty among them. Almost as if rehearsed to perfection to meet a mold of his own grandeur. This made it far more irritating, because again... Jet had to notice it as something of worth.  "I know and I would like to remedy that." Suspicious humility ran across that tone, but it was also a pathetic attempt of conviction. Jet spoke between his teeth and hid true merit. Those words were in fact a snake's poison attempting to connect with blood. Jacob wasn't one to fall for simplicity, but again, there was hidden aura he had to recognize. Whether it was True Conqueror or his own curiosity to witness the elevation of the two's relationship... it was irrelevant. "There's honestly nothing you can say that'll make me change my mind. Would you please grant me peace?" Jacob had something very peculiar to him that Jet couldn't place his finger upon it. He held a firmness in his step, one that could make one believe he could stop a trampling bull with his own stance. Those hands of Jacob that hid withing the warmth of his pockets only represented a lazy misdemeanor. A simple tactic to evade humanity. See, a loner such as himself is trained to be understand common social practices. Placing hands within pockets is such a simple method to avoid contact with humanity, it's such an evident disregard to accept a hand that is extended along with a display of menacing presence. His peculiar mien was and its features enhanced such, he was a good man at heart, but his initial presence would revolt human perception and paint him as a villain. He knew this well enough that he tried to placed it upon Jet, himself, but he was better than that. He saw the capabilities that were held withing that soul and the gears of his mind began to roll. They began to adjust themselves on a memory. 

"I shall, but only if I'm a part of that."  It was disgusting. Not due to his adamant behavior, nor to his own mentioning of pressure to become another member in his book of life, but because of the sheer honesty Jacob felt at the usher of those words. The moment those words recognized breath, the wind carried along with it a weight that bequeathed itself from the innards of a heart.  

​
"We could never be friends, Jet. Or more to the point. I don't want to be friends with the likes of you." Jet pulled his glasses away, a laughed rose, almost charmingly awaiting for those words to come out. "You don't seem to want to accept it, do you now..." Jet released those glasses and stared down at the boy beyond him. Their presence becoming a concern. " You and I are the same, so much so it had me wondering on the night. You understand more than you want to lead on, Sn-- No... Jacob." That words... That name, suddenly replaced. But unknowingly to Jacob himself, the image that now propelled on Jet's mind was not of acceptance of his existence, it was replacing the original image. He saw Tallius in his image, the righteous silence of a man who knew better than to overestimate his potency. And image he hated to see on Jacob's presence. Something he wanted to grasp withing himself. "You utter those words with me... How did you know them? How did you caught on to my trick? It wasn't that you were guessing, it wasn't even that you were smart enough to lead on. It because you knew to begin with. You knew what I was from the start, and even still you dare show me sympathy. Who just the hell do you think you are? Who the hell do you think I am?" 

"I'm going to put a stop to this here, Jet. There's no need for any of this to continue. Step down. Now." 

"There you go again. There. Right in the tinge of the tone of your voice. You're telling me what to do, and not a single semblance of disdain, not a single recognizing feature that details your position. Who the hell do you think I am, Jacob? I told you-- I showed you what I was capable of. But... But something is off about it all. Something was off in that stare of yours." 

Jet was right, Jacob didn't see anything but a mirror, this was a reflection of himself placed before him. And it feared him, what the capacity of what occurred not long ago, merely a year ago still painted itself vividly on his mind. Replaying like a broken record, in this image he saw that of Jet. A disconnected concern for humanity, a reflection of what he could become. And honestly, that brought him to fear what he was. And those eyes of Jet became much more powerful in just a mere moment. He could sense himself a bit annoyed...

"Jet... You're pissing me off."

"There you go again..." ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 3, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Roman Durosier
> SideKicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Not Too Different
*​"Depends on how you look at it." Victor mentioned. "I haven't seen my dad in years after I left home, and I don't even know my mom. Some would call that lucky, others would probably call that miserable. It's all perspective and experience, ya?" He smiled. "I mean you do a lot without needed  some parent to answer too, but all that responsiblity is own our shoulders, and we don't have anyone with significant familial relation to coddle us or anything. But back on the bright side, we can stay up extra late on weeknights!" He never really had any strong parental  connection himself, so the idea of being without them never seemed particular notable in either spectrum, but he had the feeling that these two were significantly different cases, which was fun, it wouldn't be interesting to know peopleiif their backgrounds were all the same!

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 3, 2016)

Burt and Riley​
Entering the News Room, one would notice was exceptionally empty. Any papers were nearly stacked on shelves organized ever so meticulously, the few tables and chairs that did manage to fill it lacked anything to place on them. Windows from the right corner of the room brought forth a gentle light that shone of the carpeted floor with shadows of the trees outside casting a shade like some abstract Picaso piece. The sound of frantic clicking from hardened plastic echoed from a far off corner as a girl adorned with fleecy, poofy hair not unlike of a sheep's. Small horns stuck out on adjacent to the center of her head. Her eyes were big and bright, hidden behind a pair of round lens that gleemed along with the softness of her face, accentuated by the light of the computer screen she store at, showing off it's roundness while lacking any doughiness. Ear buds plugged into each ear as her head bobbed to whatever song was playing. Her stare was intense, though lacking any real presence, focused in on the array of pixels in front of her as she typed away on letters and symbols laid out in front of her.


Fuck, she was cute.


Burton settled into a chair beside her, legs outstretched and one arm over the back rest, as she continued her work unabashed, or more likely unaware. A slight tinge seemed to tickled her cheek and as she scratched, perhaps her spacial awareness kicking in, her head turned slightly towards Burton's general direction and caught sight of him from her peripheral vision. She jumped in her seat with surprise, letting out a small squeek as Burton gave stared at the screen.

"Those rockheads lost in the first day, huh?" He said casually with a bored expression. Riley straightened herself as she gave a slight glare at him.

"H-how long were you sitting there?" She interrogated.

"You'd think they'd be better than losing with that lead, they're certainly not making a strong first impression." Burton commentated to himself and Riley pouted. He knew how much it bother her when he dodged her question, though in all honesty, he was engauged in the article being written. She adjusted her glasses as she placed her ear buds back in.

"You scared me."

"The hell kind of name is that? Yushea? Were his parents total weebs or some shit?"

"Stop ignoring me!" Riley pumped her fists at her side in an annoyed fashion. He clicked his tongue in response.

"You shouldn't be yelling, this is a place of work, angelface." He said dismissively as he lazily waved his hand. Riley turned aware from him slightly, staring at him at profile.

"I told you to stop calling me that." She mumbled. 

"Shouldn't Tweedle-Dipshit and Tweedle-Dumbass be the ones writing this one? The were the commentators." Burton question as his head tilted to the side. Turning fully back to the screen, Riley continued her work on the article.

"They went on co-op for La Fatale." She replied. 

"Figures," Burton grunted. "As if she needs more cheerleaders to kiss her ass."

"Hey, kissing that ass can land you a job at one of the best hero agencies around. I don't blame them for taking her up on it. I here Cerberus got invited too." Burton couldn't help but roll his eyes at that fact. 

As far as things went, La Fatale was heading one of the biggest and we'll known heroic agencies around, but They were all glorified TV and movie stars at the end of the day. They weren't half-bad as heroes came, but fucking christ were they overrated. Fame hungry egotists who care about which car they were going to drive in rather then how to be respectable heroes. No wonder people were starting to see being a hero as the next big get rich quick skeam. Fucking hell.

"That Victor kid has gotten more popular today." Riley mentioned, snapping Burton out of his thoughts. "He went and made a make shift study session with a harp and violin, I'll say he's quite the trend setter." 

"Hm." Burton grunted in response. He didn't really care what that shit-for-brains was up too, but at least it was something productive.

"You know, I hear he's quite the kind one. Maybe you could learn something from him." Riley mentioned in a slightly teasing tone.

"I'm plenty kind, asshole!” Burton snapped. “I’m a goddamn delight! I'm a ray of fucking sunshine!”


----------



## Tenma (Aug 4, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: A Calamituous Life

(@Karma15, Wizzrobevox)
*​_Having parents isn't that great you know.
_
He almost said it. Well, good for him that he didn't, or he might as well kiss being viewed as a decent human being goodbye. Still, the atmosphere, for him at least, got awkward and tense. Must be nice, two orphaned kids being able to talk normally to each other about it-

Every subsequent thought made Donovan feel like shit. Guilt gnawed at him for even bearing such thoughts, but he couldn't help it. In the first place he appeared less satisfied with his parents than Victor and Roman did with their lack thereof. Understandeable, really. People don't mourn a loss forever. Roman had outlived 2 sets of parents apparently and had adjusted to life alone. Victor had ran from home- he found himself wishing that he had the courage to have done that.

He, on the other hand had to put up with an upbringing he hated, without the agency to improve his own life. He felt horrifyingly envious of the freedom and independence the two of them had. But what had his parents truly done for him, really? Imbue him with the crippling insecurities he now had?

_You really are the scum of the earth, you know that?
_
Donovan couldn't deny that. He felt like shit now, even thinking that his parents had made no contribution to his life. But the nagging idea that he would have been better off forging his own path, perhaps turned out less _socially dysfunctional_, persisted.

He realised he had been thinking for too long. A few more seconds and it'd stick out like a sore thumb. He had to jut into the conversation before he became an outsider in it. He definitely wasn't going to say 'My condolences', that was just going to come off as patronizing and piteous.

"Well, I guess you two could say I have led a comparatively more normal life." He shrugged. "Positively molly coddled compared to you two, probably." Self-depreciation, but not too much. "Guess having parents does have its up and downs, I won't deny wondering at times how I would have done without one."

"Welp, guess this means I'm the only one who has to get this form signed." He said coyly, flippantly waving the acknowledgment slip.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 4, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *The Man of Coal: A Calamituous Life
> 
> (@Karma15, Wizzrobevox)
> *​_Having parents isn't that great you know.
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Off! To Adventure!
*​"Looks like we have a plan! Once you get that signed, we'll be ready to have more fun than a german sadist during the Third Reich!" Victor cheered. "I'm going to go turn this sucker in and get ready to leave," He picked up his instruments with his free hand. "Catch you guys on the flip!" With one final motion of his arm he took his leave with a skip in his step. And then his stomach grumbled.

"Well, I suppose getting a bite to eat first wouldn't hurt." And with that he rushed down to the cafeteria with a stomach to be satiated.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 4, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush"

Daniel rushed forward but without the lizard-like man the Dark Rook was more focused on the others.  He shifted away from Daniel in a wide arcing kick.  Daniel threw his hands up to block but hesitated in his charge, moving away from him took a lot of the force out of the kick, was it a trap or had his opponent simply discounted him entirely?  In his hesitation he was knocked aside by the larger rock-covered man.

_He_ for whatever reason the Dark Rook took quite seriously.  Though injured the larger man's blows still flew with immense force.  The cloaked hero dodged and countered with a rising knee that immediately reversed into some sort of dropping kick.  The rock-covered man struggled for a moment on the mat then lay still, finally down.  Daniel spared a glance at the lizard-man, he had shifted from where he was before but showed no sign of movement, it didn't look like he would get reinforcements there.

If it was down to Daniel and the x-branded youth they'd have to work together if they were even going to have a chance.  The other boy nodded and Daniel took it as a cue to strike forward again.  He charged and kicked upward with all the force he could muster.  The hero swayed to the side dodging the kick and one hand caught his foot at the peak of the strike.  With a twisting movement he struck Daniel's knee with a sickening crunch.

Pain flared through Daniel's senses.  He blocked that out, he didn't need pain to tell him the knee was dislocated, nothing was tore though it should be easy to set and heal though the fight was over for him.  He put his hand up to ward off any other strikes and dropped backwards to the mat away from the professional who was already turning to face the last standing man in the arena.

Daniel glanced to the side, unsure if he wanted to watch the end after all and saw the lizard-like man had shifted again.  From his perspective on the mat Daniel could see the man moving slightly hands up to his mouth.  If he was hurt it couldn't have been too serious if he was still moving and not crying out.  He looked back to the center of the ring, the other youth was keeping his distance with a series of quick kicks while the hero stalked in clearly coming in to finish what was started.

The pair circled slowly until the youth was almost opposite Daniel in the ring when suddenly the student crossed his hands in front of him and a slight burst rocked the arena like a blast of wind coming from him.  Confusion started to rise in Daniel's mind but it was quickly consumed by pain.  The shockwave itself was nothing but as it washed over him his knee, his ribs, especially his head all immediately washed with the cumulative pains earned fighting.  His body went leaden, mentally he struggled through the haze to shut off the offending nerves but there was no response.  He was dimly aware that his usual internal senses were gone, his quirk seemingly vanished.

The Dark Rook seemed to have noticed something as well, he shot at the youth with more aggression than before but the young man skillfully countered, grinning the whole time.  They locked up in a grapple in the middle of the ring, the larger cloaked hero pushing the youth down but slowly.  Motion out of the corner of his eye drew Daniel's glance to the side.  The lizard-man started to slowly rise something metal glinting in his hand.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2016)

_The Pack_
_Richard Gaiden || 7 Years Ago_

Everything was blanketed in deep white snow, but even still she looked outside that window, searching for something, for any signs of life. 

During these times she wish she could manipulate the weather, stop the snow from blanketing the earth around her and go out and search for him. However, she knew she couldn’t, the closest thing she could do was fly in the sky and part the clouds. It wouldn’t stop the snow, it wouldn’t stop the cold, but that was enough. Even if it was against the law to interfere with nature unless stated otherwise, the woman didn’t even debate with herself, if it was for him, she would part the Red Seas. 

Her long black hair stuck to her forehead, the cold sweat from standing at the window for at least an hour was finally getting to her. Though she didn’t show signs of moving away from the window, her eyes didn’t want to tear away from the hopes that one moment the person she was looking for would come back. 

“He’ll return once he’s ready.” A deep voice tried to smooth her troubles, “It was hard on him…. You should let him be alone.”

The woman whisked herself in the direction of the man voice that dared to tell her otherwise, her long white bathrobe lifted up in the air as her brow furrowed deeply. Her feet levitated off the ground, but the man in front of her didn’t even flinch. This power that threaten to go against him, was a power that he was used to, a power that he watched grow, and that’s why he didn’t flinch. When she was upset her telekinesis would go wild. 

“He’s my son! He shouldn’t be out there!” She yelled at him, the man whom was already showing signs of aging, his black hair stained with white compared to her youthful appearance, “It’s a blizzard Marco! He could die!”

Marco seemed pain at the thought but when he looked at the woman in front of him, he had to be strong, “Stella, Richard is just upset, when he realizes that we love him, he will return to us.”

Marco walked up to Stella, the woman feet touched the ground as she wrapped her arms around her husband. The huge house seemed to be only a testament on how lonely they both feel without their child. The Christmas tree with present wrapped tightly in beautiful wrapping, seemed almost ominous to Stella, but when she buried her head into her husband chest she tried to bury those feelings of fear.

Even though there were heroes in the world

There were still villains too….

“If he doesn’t return by tomorrow, I’ll go and find him.” Stella mumbled against her husband shirt, she felt him pat her back in a soothing circular motion. 

“Of course, tomorrow morning first thing, but get some sleep, I’ll stay up if he comes back tonight.” Marco whispered, he watched as his wife pulled away her eyes burning with deviance, “Please Stella, you need to be the best for him if he doesn’t get back tonight, it’d be no good if you are tired too.”

Stella eyes burned into his until it finally broke into tears, “I… I thought if I could explain it, it’d be easier! I…I really thought he might understand!”

Stella broke out in tears, “I just want him home! I just want him home Marco!”

“He’ll come back, I promise…. I promise…”​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 4, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush"

Somewhere in the back of his mind the puzzle pieces were fitting together.  If the x-marked student had a quirk to suppress quirks then that means the shields would be down, both on the Dark Rook and on the other team members.  And if they were distracted in fights that would leave them open to a brutal surprise.  In the back of his mind at least.

The more active part of his brain was busy screaming at him that his leg was broken and that his skull was caved in and that he should just lay down and die.  The fact that he objectively knew that wasn't true didn't matter to the sensory overload of pain assaulting his senses.  But past that he saw the lizard-man rise up, holding several needles dripping with slime from wherever he had them hid.

He saw it and he acted.  There was no thought, just pushing himself up on his good leg and jumping.  As soon as he started to move the lizard-man threw and time slowed as adrenaline pounded in his already throbbing head.  Everything became a blur.

Needles flew through the air.

There was an audible crack as the Dark Rook ended the grapple and violently threw the x-marked student.

Wombatman dropped from the rafters swinging into the lizard-like man.

The needles struck, two hitting the padding of Daniel's sparring gear the third flying past and striking the Dark Rook in the back.

Crashing into the ground, his momentum exhausted, along with his body.

Through the haze of pain he recalled a quick conversation with Wombatman.  _Was he okay?  Yes, the needles just scratched him through the padding.  Sit and wait, he wanted to talk to Daniel once the medics saw to the Dark Rook._  And then he was sat roughly down on a bench to wait.

Numbly he noted that Jonathan, 'Static,' was entering the ring for his match with Sparrow.  It was a distraction from the pain at least.  He shivered slightly, probably shock setting in he thought.  He still wasn't able to block the pain, and analyzing his own symptoms was oddly foreign, he knew from medical texts what most of them meant but it was far more detached than what he would normally have seen and felt.

Chills and shivering, shock, probably from the dislocated knee.  Pain was obvious for the injuries, loss of focus came along with it.  Vision was blurred somewhat, the hit to the head had some lasting effects though they would pass with time.  Breathing was slightly strained, the kick to the side may have bruised the bones on his ribs and some strain to the diaphragm from the other kick.  Intense fatigue from the adrenaline crash, normally the least of concerns but on top of everything else was almost enough to break him.

And faintly behind everything else, two slight pinprick scratches, like little drops of ice on his otherwise burning skin.  Through the fatigue his brain churned on this, he shouldn't even feel it beyond all the other injuries, the body having enough other things to worry about nuisance pains should be invisible.  For a brief moment he wondered if this was the start of his quirk returning but the thought was quickly crushed.

The pinpricks of ice began to spread like a spiderweb within his body.  Poison.  He attempted to rise but his body refused to move.  Screaming for help came out as the barest whimper.   And numbly he knew death was settling in around him.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2016)

_The Pack_
_Richard Gaiden || 7 Years Ago_
He didn’t know where he was going, but he refused to stop

He refused because for one second the thought would arise back in his head, and that was the last thing he wanted to think about. So he ran, he ran in the cold, and didn’t dare stop. He felt his lungs burn for breath, but if he stopped, if he dared stop, he could feel it there. He could still feel it, it was still so fresh, so fresh that he could even see his mother face when she realized what he had overheard. The shock and almost instant face of regret. He could still feel the warmth of her fingers brushing against his skin when she tried to touch him….

_*“IS THAT ALL I WAS!?”*_

He remembered yelling so loud and he remembered the recoil she had as she tried her best to explain. 

_*“I AM JUST FOR POLITICAL GAIN?! A PIECE!?”*_

“No…no sweetie…” His mother voice cracked in his head, “You were more than that…You are our son….”

_“It’s…It’s just that…That’s the way the world is now…”_

The world! That was her excuse, the world was at fault and that was the reason why he was born, because the world needed him! That was just a load of bullshit! And what made it worse was that she was trying to talk to him and not his father! His father didn’t say a single word during that exchange and that what made him really angry. 

So he ran away, he turned into a wolf and ran….

It wasn’t like he actually thought about it, one minute he was a human and next he had paws and white fur. Richard finally slowed down, the snow that pelted his fur felt like slight inconvenience rather than actual cold. He didn’t know where he was going, but he couldn’t go home….
​Not now….
​_Not yet…._​
The blizzard kept people inside their house for warmth, and so there was no need for alarm. He could walk on the street without caring about anyone stopping and questioning him. The silence that took the uncharacteristically loud city was calming, it was only during these days he felt truthfully relaxed. The snow blanketed the harsh scents, and for a while he didn’t smell anything, except the faint scent of food. 

The tracks that he left was only covered up by the snow only seconds later…

He didn’t even think about what he was doing, he just did it, maybe it was the animal inside of him, or maybe deep inside he really just wanted to run away. Run away and never return to that place, for the longest time he convinced himself it was a place of love, was actually just filled with people that were after something. Richard felt it in his heart, he felt it, he wasn’t stupid, but still maybe he was hoping that he was overthinking things.

_…. Tonight reminded him he wasn’t…_

He was actually a piece to gain things, a piece to secure things, and his mother was a testament to that. Richard looked up to the sky, the grey sky, the sun could barely get through. He continued on walking on that street, where it was leading, he didn’t know or care. He’ll just go until he couldn’t anymore. There was no one to tell him no anymore….

So he walked and he didn’t stop, for how long? He didn’t know and in what direction he didn’t care. He just walked and walked until something caught his nose. 
​A familiar scent. 

However, a strange scent…
​_A strange familiar scent…._​
The scent of a wolf….

Maybe when they caught a whiff of each other their bodies just acted on their own and followed the other. However, Richard didn’t believe in coincidences, and neither did the person behind the mask of the wolf he followed.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 4, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush"

Daniel sat numbly, imprisoned within his own body.  The noise of the arena had faded and he listened to his heart beat heavily in his ears.  He was acutely aware that each beat of his heart would push more toxin around his body.  The icy chill had already replaced most of the pain and he sat stiffly.  The paralysis was good news in a way, it was very uncommon in neurological poisons.  That left heart or lungs, would the beating simply slow until it stopped or would it become more frantic as his body struggled to get oxygen from lungs that no longer brought in fresh air.  It should be terrifying but the sense of finality overwrote any fear.

Meanwhile the one person that he knew here, that might even know to ask how he was doing, was occupied within the ring.  'Static' and Sparrow faced off against each other in the ring.  The first few exchanges had been slow, someone calling out the engagements perhaps.  But now they faced each other more rapidly.  Sparrow darted in with a lunging knee, Static dodged to the side and set up a shoulder-block with a trip only to have a backwards rolling kick drive him back.  There was something odd on the kick, faster than it should have been.

His heart beat steadily, if the poison targeted it he would probably know by now.  Lungs then.  His breathing was already ragged from the injuries of the fight.  It would be slower than the heart, which might give him a chance.  Surely Wombatman would come to check on him once he realized poison was at work.  He just needed to hold out for a few minutes.

Static dodged backwards from the kick, he twisted into the momentum and launched a kick of his own, it hit only air but prevented a quick followup.  He changed stance to something lower, focused entirely on his opponent.  Sparrow closed this time with a jumping kick.  Jonathan caught the foot and went to throw him but his grip broke and Sparrow fell _up_?

Mentally Daniel reviewed treatments.  Antivenoms and antitoxins might be wonderful in theory in practice as useful to him as suggesting a respirator.  Stay calm, slow the heart.  He mentally cursed.  Calm he might do but while slowing heartrate was normally a parlor trick for him it's impossible for normal people.  Adrenaline was another ironic option, it would help keep the lungs working and the heart pumping but also not something a normal person could just do.  Calm was all he had for now.

Sparrow flew, for lack of a better term, away from Jonathan landing across the ring from him.  His roommate stayed focused, it wasn't clear if he was expecting this but he was at least not letting it get to him.  He stayed in his low stance and stalked towards Sparrow.  The hero turned into a roll again accelerating faster than Daniel thought reasonable and he sprung into a dropkick.  It wasn't any martial art that Danial had seen but it was fast and looked powerful.   Static was forced to fall backwards away from it, dropping to the ground to avoid the blow.

Daniel drew another slow, ragged breath.  Calm.  That he could do.  It would have to do.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 4, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
Independence Day, Concluded

____________​To Elendel,

It's strange how I'm only able to finally articulate these thoughts when you're about to leave. Strange but unsurprising, perhaps for the both of us. You are an insightful and intelligent boy, and I'm sure that you've noticed how... hard it is for me to act fatherly around you. I would say that my reasons for being so distant and, other times, stern, with you are for wholly professional reasons (I _am _the CEO of a large company, after all), but that would be far from the truth.

Despite what you may think, I am proud of you. You may not have chosen the road that I wanted and still want for you, but every successful man must forge his own path and do so on their own. It is the way things work in this country—a harsh fact of life that I wished to protect you from.

That you have chosen to embrace this with such decisiveness and determination... well, what kind of a father and businessman would I be if I didn't approve of that?

I trust that you will succeed and perform well in school. You are my son and, even above that, a gifted and intelligent boy with drive, even if you do not always show these virtues. However, on the off-chance that things do not work out, know that you will still always have a place in _Spectre_.

Regards,
Your Father

P.S Enclosed within this letter are also various business cards. Feel free to give them to any other promising students who might feel that the hero life isn't for them. Think of it as a socializing exercise.​"Thank you, dad..." Elendel muttered, the letters on the page beginning to blur in his eyes.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 4, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: EUREKA*​

_Victor/Alone
Cafeteria_

Victor was dining on a hamburger stuffed to the brim with slaughtered, cooked cow meat and striped pork loin as he thought. Knife gently cutting through the buns and fracturing it circumference into bits to pick up with his fork.

'The patrol job should be interesting, might even learn a thing or two from a real pro." Lifting a fork, he placed a portion of the sliced meal on his tongue and chewed gracefully. His face contorted into a thoughtful grimace, even if he did learn something, he had to keep in mind who he was learning from. This wasn't a hero known too well for having a particularly good reputation, and even if it were results from his heroism often left criminals in a terrible state, near death even. The thought of that just didn't appeal to him for whatever reason.

'I wonder...' He thought as he at a bigger piece of his sandwich. 'Is that really okay? They might be bad people, but...' This Owlguy was a Mighty Elite, so he imaged he knew what he was doing, he had to to be one, but even with that knowledge, he couldn't shake the feeling that something was not sitting well with him about all this. Or maybe he was just having trouble swallowing the rest of his burger. It felt stuck in his chest. He took a sip of his water bottle

A sip that downed the whole bottle

But a sip none the less. He looked at the tiny puddle water left inside. He swirled it around in his hands and watched the water rub up against the sides.




The water.




The ocean.




The mercury-whatever.


The bottle.

The box. 

The answer.

The victory.

"I figured it out!" Victor yelled triumphantly with arms raised. The answer was right there! He immediately turned to a blonde girl who, like much of the rest of the cafeteria, was staring at him after such a loud proclamation, and immediately started shaking her by her shoulders happily.

@Hollow

"It was the bottle all along! The bottle's the key! The bottle's a box!" He said as if she should know what he was talking about. He leaned a bit past her towards the black haired girl to address her. "It was so simple! How did I not realize it sooner?!" He then about-faced quickly and grabbed his things before jolting out of the room in a frenzied fashion.

In his way back to his dorm, he rushed past two boys, one with jet, dark hair, the other sporting bright, white hair, bumping in between them as he blew past like a storm. He gave a quick apology over his shoulder as he breezed by.

@Chronos 

"Sorry! My bad! In a rush! The bottle's a box!! The answer so simple!!" He said happily as he laughed victoriously. He was more pumped than ever to go this mission, he had come up with something amazing to use next time he faced such a tricky quirk! He head up to his room as he placed his instruments in the corner, and began his packing for next big event.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 4, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush"

Daniel slowly filled his lungs with air, trying very hard not to think about how hard it was getting to do that.  His pulse was steady at least.  It was only a matter of time before the slow breaths start to fail to meet the demand for oxygen though.  A hint of anger chewed around the edges of his calm, he did his best to ignore it.  Crying about the situation being unfair wouldn't change what the situation was.

In the arena Static rolled back to his feet as Sparrow twisted in mid air and suddenly dropped at him.  They crashed into each other and his roommate locked Sparrow into a grapple.  The professional sidekick twisted at him, and the pair piled on the ground sliding along the room.  Even Daniel could tell that Sparrow was shifting his gravity around hoping to dislodge himself but Static either had adapted to it or just had a good enough grip it didn't matter.

Another breath, this one was much shallower.  It was starting he thought detachedly.  If he couldn't do slow deep breaths he would have to do fast shallow ones.  His heart rate would increase to keep the supply of fresh blood going, the poison would spread, and the breaths would get even weaker.  Then they would stop.

Jonathan rolled the grapple around, pinning Sparrow against the mat, though the hero's body flew at an odd angle searching for freedom.  Strain was clear on his roommate's face as he struggled to hold against the weight of the flight.  Sparrow twisted again, this time throwing several rapid elbows and the pair broke apart both scrambling quickly to their feet.

Daniel's breath came in short gasps now, almost panting.  Darkness was creeping around the edges of his vision.  He knew his body was beginning to shut down all but the most critical things.  There still was no fear in his thoughts, in another time he might find it curious but for now it was just one more dark irony.  Fear would bring a trickle of adrenaline, not enough to save him but every breath was precious at this point.

Sparrow was going all out now, wide spinning kicks that sped up as he turned.  Quick lunges, darting drives, acrobatic flips.  He was clearly a master of both his abilities and his art.  Amazingly Jonathan was still standing, he might be taking more hits than he delivered and he was clearly on the defensive, but he had held out for minutes against a trained professional hero.  What kind of monster was he?

And then vision failed Daniel.  He knew consciousness was only a few rapid heartbeats behind it.  He allowed himself a single guilty thought, it _wasn't_ fair.  Not that he was caught up in the assassination, he brought that on himself.  Not that he would be in a situation that prevented his quirk, no one ever said that villains would fight in the way Daniel wanted to.  Not even the dark irony that he should be perfectly situated to fix this himself, the world didn't owe him anything.

But the bitter betrayal of his body, a body he had built up brick by brick, that he knew every cell of intimately.  He accepted that one day that body may not be up to the tasks he demanded of it, but that the body would fall because it _would not listen to him_?  That was not acceptable.  He reached within, feeling blindly.  He knew exactly where the surge of adrenaline would come from but he felt hollow, without his quirk he couldn't trigger it.  He could almost taste the frustration, angry that such a self-serving emotion might be his last, and inwardly he screamed.

*THIS
*
*WAS*

_*HIS*_

*BODY*​The thought of every soccer game he played, every workout he had, the sensation of surging adrenaline that he had felt some times a hundred times a day for years.  And something clicked within his mind.  This was his body.  He had built it.  He had shaped it.  He had guided it.  And quirk or no quirk it would listen to him.  With that thought he triggered a sudden surge of adrenaline.  His heart lurched at the shock and red-hot fire flowed through his veins.


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 4, 2016)

Vino Gaiden
                                                      The Caged Bird​



             Warm. Pungent. Pervasive and Metallic. It was almost preternatural how one could become so familiar with the scent of blood. The smell became second nature for the boy since his early youth. His father, Giorno lived by the dogmatic ideology of tough love, and for young Vino his father's brand of tough love meant grooming his only son and heir to take over the family business. When it came to the aesthetics of art you had your Mozart, Da Vinci, and Michelangelo. For the Ventonelli there existed no greater art form than the complexities that derived from the human body, significantly the myriad of methods for destroying it. At six years old, Vino knew better than most of the children his own age that life was indeed precious, but also fragile and vulnerable. "It's as easy as stepping on a colony of ants"

      It had been an ordinary summer evening in July, and the Ventonelli Manor was bathed in the sun's vibrant rays. Outside sat Giorno Ventonelli, among his many retainers and beautiful wife, Rosalina. The two basked in the evening sunlight when suddenly their little boy ran toward them, frantically crying.

   "Mama, Papa, a baby bird fell from it's nest" In his stretched out palms lay an injured baby bird."I saw it lying in the grass. I think it's family left it"

    Giorno, a heavy set man with an even heavier voice, glared at the injured bird with contempt ion his expression. His green eyes pierced at his son, snuffing out any expectations of fatherly love.

"Vino. That bird was left for a reason, and since you have taken it upon yourself to intervene in it's fate, it is only right that you be the one to put it down" His gaze burned into Vino's eyes, his words left no room for disobedience.

   Rosalina gasped in horror, "Giorno, you can't! He's just a boy, he shouldn't have to"  She grabbed her husband's arm, gently tugging away, pleading. "Vino can nurse the bird back to health, won't you honey?"

     The fire that remained dormant in Giorno's chest intensified profusely. Without so much as a second's thought he swung the woman, dismissing her frantic pleas. "Silence woman! I will not have a weakling for a son!" The dagger in his gaze once again met his son. "Do it boy!"

    Vino, whose body was now trembling, knew better than to defy his father. The tears that had flooded from his eyes had all but evaporated at the immense flare emitting from his fathers gaze. Like a volcano waiting to erupt, his father looked down at the boy, expecting obedience.

"Y-Yes father" With fear in his heart and regret in his eyes Vino clutched his palm's, surrounding them around the bird's body. He took in a deep inhale and squeezed. His palms could feel the minitaure bones crushing, the sensory receptors is hands could feel the decrease in heart beat, he could feel the bird's body heat, and his hand began to tremor as he made one final squeeze.

    CRUNCH. A warm, scarlet fluid trickled down Vino's hands. He looked at his father's eyes, making sure to smother the tears, to kill the sorrow. What Giorno Ventonelli saw in his son's own scarlet glare was a masterpiece, his own muse, his creation. Contrary, in Rosalina's tear filled eyes she saw a bird, not the lifeless creature in her son's hands, but a caged bird Her heart ached knowing that her son would never be free.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 4, 2016)

kluang said:


> Zozo quickly moves in after receiving the boost. Her first opponent, cricket man. With her empower vorpalization she cuts the bat with one swing and she activate the opposite of her sharpness, bludgen and swing her sword at her opponent skull, sending him tumbling to the glass window, head first. She follow with another blow to the head, causing the glass to crack, and the man's head stuck halfway into the glass.
> 
> The man with the oversize pipe wrench sneak behind her, but Zozo notices his reflection on the glass window. She spun herself and block the first blow. The mantra her sword style stated do not block and deflect, block and counter! Ruin the day of the idiot who dare oppose you. And she did just that. She pushes the heavy wrench away and hit the back of the wrench guy's elbow with full force, that a huge snapping sound can be heard echoing on the hall followed by a scream. The wrench falls to the ground and the man slowly backs away, his right hand is holding his dangling left. Zozo finishes him with a slash, knocking him out.
> 
> ...



Michael stopped in place, too busy in thought to say a word. His mind was working overtime, considering all of their options before making a decision. _"This is bad. Ms. Maye seems like she's at a substantial disadvantage. If she loses, she could die, and we'd almost certainly be next if we took too long. And considering the pace we're moving at . . ."_ He quickly caught himself; there was no point in getting caught up in those kind of scenarios right now. He still had a job to do. _"What do we know about this opponent? Think, Michael, think!" _

Michael started to remember what Red Baroness said to them before she went to fight: *"A Class A supervillain." *

_"Alright, that tells me a lot about our chances."_ Michael immediately made up his mind on the matter. _"We barely know anything this supervillain other than their Rank, which is well above our pay grade, and their initial choice of attack, which is long range via a bullet. We'd be going in completely blind and at a severe range disadvantage."_

He looked over to the crash site once more. _"Considering what that bullet could cause, she has firepower well above any of our paygrades. If any one of us were to get hit even once, we'd be finished, no question. Not only that, none of us have any long-range techniques that can help Baroness. At best, we'd be distractions for them. Most likely, we'd be massive liabilities. Unless . . ."_

He turned to Zozo and Fable who were with the princess. "Fable, how close do you have to be for your Quirk to activate?" He looked around the corner to make sure no one was coming for them.


----------



## kluang (Aug 4, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael stopped in place, too busy in thought to say a word. His mind was working overtime, considering all of their options before making a decision. _"This is bad. Ms. Maye seems like she's at a substantial disadvantage. If she loses, she could die, and we'd almost certainly be next if we took too long. And considering the pace we're moving at . . ."_ He quickly caught himself; there was no point in getting caught up in those kind of scenarios right now. He still had a job to do. _"What do we know about this opponent? Think, Michael, think!" _
> 
> Michael started to remember what Red Baroness said to them before she went to fight: *"A Class A supervillain." *
> 
> ...



"How close....Noo,no,no,no,no. Did your brain fall off the trolley?" Fable quickly shakes her head, before Zozo firmly holds her hand. "Come on, it will be fun." she said cheerfully, trying to console her friend, but for Fable, this is stupid. "Fun? Fun? Your idea of fun is assisting Ms. Maye right? We have a job. Keeping the princess alive." shout Fable while pointing to the princess who suddenly looks down. "I'm not a princess. My father, was murdered two days ago. I'm a queen now." she said and tears, large pearly tears falls from her face and she hides behind Fable's chair.

Fable turns around and hugs the princess tightly. "You're stronger then I imagine. Be stronger, not for yourself, but for your country. We're in a middle of a succesion war. Who is opposing you?" asked Fable her toned is much more soft now. "My uncle. Duke Montoli von Karma, better known in the west as...."

"Duke Claw." Vulcan and Fable looks at Zozo. Her cheerful demeanor changes when she utters the name. "Duke Claw is a class A p*d*p****, murderer, rapist, narcissitic psychopath. You know how many kids he rape and kill? Fifty six. Ten times the heroes around America captured him, ten times he got away because of diplomatic immunity."

"What does he have to do with you?"

"He murdered my master, my father, live on tv. The most famous hero of New York, his throat was slash, in front of a school and what the Hero's Association did? Send the Duke back home. And nothing."

".......You know what, fuck this friendship bullshit. Two hundred yard. Three if I put my effort into it. What is your plan?" Fable turns to Vulcan. "You better get this work."


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*



kluang said:


> "How close....Noo,no,no,no,no. Did your brain fall off the trolley?" Fable quickly shakes her head, before Zozo firmly holds her hand. "Come on, it will be fun." she said cheerfully, trying to console her friend, but for Fable, this is stupid. "Fun? Fun? Your idea of fun is assisting Ms. Maye right? We have a job. Keeping the princess alive." shout Fable while pointing to the princess who suddenly looks down. "I'm not a princess. My father, was murdered two days ago. I'm a queen now." she said and tears, large pearly tears falls from her face and she hides behind Fable's chair.
> 
> Fable turns around and hugs the princess tightly. "You're stronger then I imagine. Be stronger, not for yourself, but for your country. We're in a middle of a succesion war. Who is opposing you?" asked Fable her toned is much more soft now. "My uncle. Duke Montoli von Karma, better known in the west as...."
> 
> ...



Michael was at a loss for words. He couldn't have imagined the person behind all of this was the muderer of Zozora's father. And he definitely couldn't have imagined he was also the princess' uncle. Something about the whole affair made him sick to his stomach from equal parts anger and disgust, not helped by the recitation of the Duke's many despicable crimes. _"How the hell could he have possibly gotten away with all of that? How could anyone even consider letting him just leave after killing a Hero?" _

Michael eventually changed the subject to something else. He'd have time to think about the Duke situation later. _"Or at least, I hope I will."_ What's more, the plight of this little girl helped put things back into perspective. He turned his head to Fable. "200 meters should be good enough. Alright. We still need to get the Princess - no, the Queen out of here. After that, however, is where we can help." He looked over to Zozo.

"Claymore, you look after the Queen once we get out of here. Fable, you and I go near Red Baroness to give her a power up. We stay hidden, and a fair distance away from the fight. She'll be able to hold out for at least that long.” Michael walked over and kneeled down to the young lady Karma. "Lady Karma, I swear to you we will get you out of here." He took off a gauntlet and held out his hand. "None of us are going to die today."


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2016)

*Les Enfants Terribles:
Troya Magnuson*​
"I find it odd that you would have such a flippant tone in your situation. Do you think you're cute?"​
There was a dry harshness to her words, the God’s Eye never looking up from her papers, steel tiara wrapped around her eyes, yet her the pointed hostility surely found their mark as there was no direct follow up from young Troya.

"Additionally, I must ask, do you think someone needs to be clairvoyant to understand how troublesome your abhorrent social skills will be?” Gwendolyn clacked the papers against the sternum of her desk, making sure they were in perfect order before turning her obscured attention to Troya. “You are the first class I will be presiding over, your year more than any other is a reflection of myself. Do I seem like the sort of woman who would allow someone else to rank the class she views as a reflection of herself?”

"You seem like the perfectionist type, one thing outta line and I just see you swooping in and saving the day." Troya snorted at the thought of it, "However, you gotta admit I am pretty damn awesome myself, you didn't even have to get out of your chair to come and get me, or call the receptionist to make an announcement. So cut me some slack, I'm having a difficult day, and I don't know about you, but I would like to make it less difficult for the both of us. So that's why I am here."

The God’s Eye very consciously wore her visor when addressing others; it was useful in masking her emotions. In this moment she was mildly amused by the cognitive dissonance employed by Troya.

“I’m going to tell you the truth, something none of the other staff members have probably told you.” The God’s Eye rested her chin on her interlocked fingers and leaned forward toward Troya as if about to impart some very sensitive information. “You can think they’re all below you but at the end of the day if you don’t save everyone you can’t truly call yourself number one. If that’s not your goal then you are just competing for second place.”

The God’s Eye leaned backward picking her papers back up.​
“You are one of the top 10 students in this class. Top students in my handpicked class don’t come to my office on the first day of school for disciplinary reasons." The God’s Eye purposefully took a pause allowing for the temperature in the room to rise for just a moment. ”Top students in my handpicked class don’t get displaced from their ranking because of one awful day. You were chosen because you are a premium young talent. Do not get so wrapped up in telling people you’re great that you forget to prove it lest you do lose your spot.”


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2016)

*Charlie-Clearing Out The Riff Raff START-*​
Have you ever walked the fine line between good and evil? The tightrope walk over the precipice where being good, being a hero rests at the very end. You have to keep walking forward if you want to make it to the end of the line and become the hero, worshiped by those around you and given the fame and glory you’ve always wanted… But if you fall, even once, there is no coming back. There is only one option you have when you are trying to flee the world of villainy into that of the heroic.


Charlie let out a deep sigh as he walked down the sidewalk of the campus. The people here, either they were all full of themselves, with their own heads so far up their asses they couldn’t see the forest through the trees… or they were so weak willed and naive to the world, they wouldn’t know a thief from a raccoon. This applied to Charlie himself as well of-course, but there was something different about Charlie, different from all the others. He knew it. He knew what he was, who he was and he KNEW he was ignoring reality in place of his own desires.


As confident as Charlie was, he knew that this world ran off of luck and everyone else was blind to that fact. Work as hard as you want, fight and struggle on… But no one here knew the real truth. You roll the dice and even if you work hard, you could get snake eyes and your life falls to pieces. Look at all those men who spent years building up companies from the ground up only to have them file for bankruptcy. Maybe you were lucky enough to win the lottery, set for life! You have all the money you could ever want! This is true, Money runs the world and without it you will simply fade away and die… But those people, they blow it all.. the poor souls thought they got a jackpot, but all they hit was BUST.


There is a world where people like this can rule and lead, but it ain’t this world, it’s not this one at all and Charlie knew that. The tightrope that the world walked, at the end was success and at the bottom… mediocrity. From what Charlie could tell, half these guys wouldn’t make it to the world of Hero’s, they’d quickly fall away and be forgotten like yesterday’s tabloid nonsense.


“Power runs this world” The words echoed in his mind and he quickly shoved them away, there was no time to think about this non-sense right now… “Fuck it, I’m taking a sidekick job.” He grumbled to himself, he needed to get out of his head for a while. To get away and do something different. “So fucking pissed off.” He grumbled to himself, he’d recently seen the school paper and it just made him angrier than before.



--- The Sidekick Program---


“Give me this one.” He didn’t care what it was, he just grabbed a job posting and wanted to get on with it. “Alright, I’ll contact them right away.” The lady seemed nice enough, sending out the information and getting charlies name. He let out a sigh as he waited for conformation. “They’ll meet you at the front gate in thirty.” Charlie nodded and headed out on his own. He wasn’t here to make friends or be the guy everyone liked, not anymore. He had to prove himself to these fuckers, had to prove he wasn’t some trash to be thrown away… Not like he’d been treated so far…


Like he didn’t matter, like he was nothing, like he was garbage… “I’ll show those fuckers… I’ll show each and every one of them.. All of those bastards that ignored me, those two bastards from class thinking they’ll outshine me… I’ll show all of you just who’s going to be number fucking one.”


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 5, 2016)

Mission: Sparring Practice
Daniel "Rush"

Air -- glorious air -- rushed back into his lungs.  His heart still raced but Daniel could feel the tingle of life-giving oxygen flowing back through his body.  Tension released as muscles drank deeply from new life.  For a moment his focus was lost in revelry.  Then with a numb flash of surprise the cumulative shock and exhaustion overtook him and his consciousness faded to black.

Daniel awoke an unknown time later.  A pounding headache filled his skull, it was just pain though, he told his body to ignore it.  Still no presence of his quirk, a mildly disturbing idea, but at least he was alive.  He pulled himself to a sitting position noticing he was now on a cot in a small room dimly lit by an overhead light.

A woman entered a moment later, clearly waiting for his movement.  She was dressed in a crisp suit and had a very professional demeanor about her.  "Ah, you're awake, good.  Our doctor has seen to the worst of your injuries, you should recover completely soon."  She thumbed through a folder and then handed him a letter, "he gave this for your records, you should send it to your normal doctor to make sure that he's aware.  The needles Rojar used were poisoned," _no shit_ he mentally injected, "fortunately our doctors got to you in time."

He mentally took stock of himself, noticing now that his knee seemed better and the majority of the pain outside of the headache seemed gone.  The woman continued while pulling out a second letter for him, "this documents your role in tonight's events along with a personal commendation from Wombatman for your assistance.  Seven villains, by the way, apparently a planned attempt to assassinate the team."  She seemed somewhat cheery, absurdly, at the idea.  "You should be proud of your contribution though Wombatman suggests thinking before acting in the future."

"If I had waited," Daniel said weakly.  "What would have happened to the Black Rook?"

"The world is full of what-if's, young Rush."  She spoke diplomatically, "but if you don't protect yourself how can you protect others?  Still, take heart in your actions tonight, we're all sure big things will come from your exploits."  She pulls out a third envelope and frowns slightly, "which brings us to the next unfortunate item.  Failing to fully disclose the nature of your quirk is a violation of the agreement that you signed upon entering tonight.  This is a formal notification that due to this breech you are prohibited from any future internships with Wombatman, the Wombat Family, and its subsidiaries."  She handed him the letter.

He was in shock, legal threats?  After he almost died?  "What?  But I?"  He stammered unclear on what exactly to say.

She gave an apologetic gesture, "please do not take offense, your efforts tonight are greatly appreciated.  But at the same time we are required to enforce our agreements to ensure the safety of the Wombat Family.  Wombatman has personally expressed his interest to me in your schooling and future career, so in a few years who knows what will happen, we might need a new Sparrow by the time you graduate."

Daniel held the letters, still feeling numb about the sudden twist.  There wasn't really anything he could do about it now though, perhaps in the future things would change and he could try again.  A thought occurred to him though.  "My quirk," he began.

"Ah, I almost forgot, yes."  She seemed almost relieved by the subject change.  "One of the villains apprehended last night was 'the Ultimate Nullifier' his quirk allows him to suppress the quirks of others.  We're still looking into how he slipped through our vetting process but rest assured that his abilities are temporary, your quirk should be back to normal by morning."

He nodded slightly relieved, this was like being blind in a way.  He clutched the three letters silently for a moment unsure of what to say.

"When you're ready we've arranged a taxi to take you back to campus.  Your friend is also waiting for you, he wanted to make sure you were okay."

Daniel was slightly surprised, in a pleasant fashion.  He had only met Jonathan today.  He pushed himself to his feet, there was quite a bit of stiffness to his movements.  "We should go then, I've taken enough of your time."

As they started to leave she pauses, "oh there is one other thing.  Brice Vayne, head of Vayne Enterprises, has allocated funds for a number of scholarships for up and coming heroes.  Wombatman has pulled a few strings with him in thanks for your efforts.  When it comes time to design and upgrade your costume it will be taken care of, here is his card."  She pulls a business card out of the folder.

Costume support would be nice, though he thought the school already had a department for that.  He looked at the card slightly shocked, reading the name: Brice Vayne.  Why would he ever need to call him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Aug 5, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zozo nods and both Vulcan and Fable went to their mission, to boost the Red Baroness. The path to the battle site is perilous, with fallen beams, broken walls and live wire littered on the floor. There's even a stuck SUV on the roof. The rumbling is getting stronger and a flaming jet engine just passes above them, spinning and crash into the wall to who knows where. And in that moment, Fable realize what kind of world they agreed to join by becoming a student of GHH.

"Seeing all this carnage, does it make you to rethink your options? Like is it worth the danger of becoming a hero?"

The duo climbs to the next floor and they saw The Red Baroness. Battered, bruise, and on her knees. And they finally get a good look on the sniper. A female sniper with a huge sniper rifle. The kind they usually saw in Hollywood movies, mounted on a truck or a tank, capable of shooting kilometers away and only can be picked up by the action hero.

The Red Baroness grabs an airplane tyre and throws it at the sniper who easily avoided it, but as she turns the fist of The Red Baroness is milimeters away and the sniper blinks away to a distance and fired a shot at The Red Baroness, the bullet explodes on contact, shattering the armor on her left shoulder, followed by a shot to her right shoulder and then to the chest. The sniper fired another bullet aim at her chest and Tiffany blocks it with her arms, shattering all the upper body exoskeleton. The sniper reloads and Red Baroness quickly repaired her exoskeleton.

"Both side needs one good shot to take down the other." said Fable.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Michael il - Yeong*



kluang said:


> Zozo nods and both Vulcan and Fable went to their mission, to boost the Red Baroness. The path to the battle site is perilous, with fallen beams, broken walls and live wire littered on the floor. There's even a stuck SUV on the roof. The rumbling is getting stronger and a flaming jet engine just passes above them, spinning and crash into the wall to who knows where. And in that moment, Fable realize what kind of world they agreed to join by becoming a student of GHH.
> 
> "Seeing all this carnage, does it make you to rethink your options? Like is it worth the danger of becoming a hero?"



Michael swallowed hard before pushing any doubts out of his head and moving forward, carrying Fable with him; it was the best he could do to stop him from reconsidering their decision and running in the other direction. He shifted their weight and ran towards the site of the battle.



kluang said:


> The duo climbs to the next floor and they saw The Red Baroness. Battered, bruise, and on her knees. And they finally get a good look on the sniper. A female sniper with a huge sniper rifle. The kind they usually saw in Hollywood movies, mounted on a truck or a tank, capable of shooting kilometers away and only can be picked up by the action hero.
> 
> The Red Baroness grabs an airplane tyre and throws it at the sniper who easily avoided it, but as she turns the fist of The Red Baroness is millimeters away and the sniper blinks away to a distance and fired a shot at The Red Baroness, the bullet explodes on contact, shattering the armor on her left shoulder, followed by a shot to her right shoulder and then to the chest. The sniper fired another bullet aim at her chest and Tiffany blocks it with her arms, shattering all the upper body exoskeleton. The sniper reloads and Red Baroness quickly repaired her exoskeleton.
> 
> "Both side needs one good shot to take down the other." said Fable.



Michael saw the rather frightening combination that the villainess had at her disposal. _"Teleportation as well as a powerful sniper rifle. Definitely a potent combination. We'll need to keep out of the line of fire." _He saw the rather dire straits Ms. Maye was in and rushed to action.

Michael hid himself and Fable behind some rubble, out of either fighter's sight. "Fable, focus all of your power on boosting Red Baroness." He spotted a fire extinguisher in the rubble. A light-bulb went off in his head as he suppressed his body heat. "I'll create a distraction for her."

He sneaked his way behind and underneath another piece of rubble and grabbed the extinguisher, heating up his hands in order to heat the aluminum. He heated the aluminum surface as he made indentations on the end of the extinguisher as failure points as he radioed in to Ms. Maye. "Red Baroness, we're here to apply backup. Please attack on our mark."

As the heat made the internal pressure build up, he immediately spiked the temperature of the aluminum just as he pierced one of the failure points, causing the extinguisher to fly out of his hands and towards the sniper like a rocket. Despite the release of pressure, the heat of the extinguisher reached a near melting point, causing the internal pressure valves to activate. The valves themselves, however, were not enough on their own to stop the heat from causing the device to explode mid air, the metal carcass flying towards the sniper. "Now."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2016)

Charlies Personal Mission Part 2




​Charlie stood at the school gate looking up at the clouds as they passed by. This was waiting thing was really boring and there was nothing he could do to make it pass any quicker. Maybe play some Digimon-Go or something. “He-ee-eey! Kid!” A goat horned man called out to Charlie. “H...Hey… You have goat horns.” Charlie pointed at the mans head. “Ye-ee-ah… It’s part of my quirk!” Charlie just nodded and let the goat-man go on… this was getting a little too weird for him right now. “Alright ki-ii-id We’re going to be going out a few to-oo-wns over” Charlie just nodded once more. “Y...Yeah… S...Sure...” 


--- A Few Towns Over –-


“He-ee-re we are kid!” Charlie was getting curious as to whether or not the goat dude was just fucking with him… There had to be something going on right? He didn’t do the thing all the time and the words he used it on were different constantly… “So Fi-ii-rst up we’ll be going to that building and cle-ee-aring it out.” Charlie just nodded once more, honestly his mind was racing too much with questions… Why did he keep doing that? Was it part of his quirk or was he just doing it to fuck with him? Was it like a speech impediment and not related to the quirk at all? Like… This was really getting on his nerves, his mind wouldn’t let it die, “WHY DO YOU SPEAK LIKE THAT!?” Charlie screamed in his mind.



--- Elsewhere in Town---


“He’s here boss.” A man’s voice called over a cellphone. “Excellent. Prepare for our reunion would you Kong?” Demetrus laced his fingers together beneath his chin and smiled. “It’s been so long since we’ve seen our missing Charles, I would hate for our welcoming party to be less than warm.” There was a slight pause on the other end of the line. “But.. He’s got a professional hero with him boss.” Demetrus let out a long drawn out sigh. “What was I to expect from you Kong.” He shook his head. “Gather the others, prepare the welcoming party. Charles is a big boy and I’m sure Daddy hero will let him go and play with his friends. So figure out how to distract daddy dearest for a while so Charles can come have his party.” Y...Yeah Boss… Sorry boss.” Kong’s voice changed, quickly turning into a tone of fear.


“Excellent, Then I have no further use of this conversation, So please go and take care of the setting up and call me back only when everything is ready.” Demetrus pressed End on the phone and shook his head. “Why is it Doll, that good help is so hard to find?” He looked up from the desk towards the back corner. There sat a young woman in a white dress with a porcelain mask.


--- Back With Charlie –-


“This is a long walk.” Charlie groaned as they headed towards the less than reputable areas of town. “Do-oo-ont worry about it Kid! You’re safe as long as you’re with me-ee-e!” Charlie’s eye twitched as he spoke. “Seriously… I want to ask… I want to ask so bad.. Why do you talk like that, Why are you screwing with me, I know it’s fake. I know it. I know you’re messing with me. I’ll kick your ass goat-horned ass, afro wearing ass, white suited ass goat man...” The young teen angrily thought to himself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2016)

Kei said:


> _*@Tenma || @InfIchi | @Wizzrobevox*
> Troya Magnus
> Afternoon Flame_
> 
> ...





SoulTaker said:


> *Les Enfants Terribles:
> Troya Magnuson*​
> "I find it odd that you would have such a flippant tone in your situation. Do you think you're cute?"​
> There was a dry harshness to her words, the God’s Eye never looking up from her papers, steel tiara wrapped around her eyes, yet her the pointed hostility surely found their mark as there was no direct follow up from young Troya.
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see..."
> Mel leaves the class room meeting Micheal for a brief moment and says with a smile
> "Good luck!"
> @P-X 12
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> A  receptionist pops up from behind a desk and addresses Melaina after she knocked on the door.
> "I'm sorry the principle is busy with a student right now. If you can wait by taking a seat I'll let her know you're waiting."
> "Oh, sorry I didn't see you. I'll wait."
> Mel moves over to a seat and waits. Though she wasn't the kind of person to simply sit for too long.
> @Kei @SoulTaker













There is a sigh from Mel, they have been in there for a while, Melaina's phone appears out of nowhere and she begins to make moves digitally. First she posted the victory picture of herself and a slightly redfaced Micheal on her social media. The words to describe it read. "Only one that got to do the whole activity all the way through and to win on the Villain team. Against a teacher no less, was pretty intense. A lot of the other students freaked out, going to talk to one of them soon. Hopefully so they'll feel better."

Melaina starts calling the support department in the very school.
"This is the support department, please leave a message."

Mel would have preferred a person, but she guesses they are busy.
"Hello, this is Melaina Ekdikos a student at the school. I submitted design specs for a costume before entering the school to you guys. Can you make an adjustment by making a internal filtration system against hazardous elements? One of the students here attacks with poisonous mercury and it reminded me that it's a rather effective way for villains to attack. I'm fine with the suit taking a bit longer, I don't really have plans to go on dangerous missions. Thank you for your time."
The machine beeps signalling the messaging period is over.
Mel stares at the door that the principle and Troya is behind and sighs again.
"You know, they sure are taking their time in there, it's like being trapped in a elevator waiting for them."
@Kei @SoulTaker


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2016)

_Troya Magnuson
[Afternoon Flames]
@SoulTaker  ||@Unlosing Ranger


“No matter what! We’ll be proud of you!”

“You’ve got accepted! THAT’S MY TROYA! WOOO!”_​
Her parents were always there for her, supporting her and comforting here. Troya clenched her fist as she thought about God’s Eyes words, she specifically chosen her to be in that class. God’s Eye herself had handpicked her. The girl that came from two mediocre parents, one that grew one flower at a time, and a man that can heat his body up like an oven, but people that supported her regardless. That loved her and took care of her, that always cheered and helped her study. Even if they couldn’t really understand her quirk that great and she sat a lot of stuff on fire when she was younger, they still loved her with all their hearts. 

_“MY BABY GOT ACCEPTED INTO GHH!!”

“TOP TEN BABY!!!”_​
She forgot….​
She forgot for one second all their love and support. Their happiness and pride when it came to her getting into this school, and she was just going to throw it away. Troya was just in anger throw all that hard work that they put into her away. Troya lips trembled, and now, one of the top heroes in America was reminding her of her position. Though not only her position but the simple fact that she handpicked Troya for that class, and Troya just stomped on it. For a good second Troya was threatening to cry….

She wasn’t here for friends or even make enemies….

She was here to win and become number one.​
Flames sparked around her as the tears rolled down, drying them instantly, and when Troya looked up at God’s Eye she finally understood where she went wrong. 


“Thank you….” Troya looked at God’s Eye with fire in her heart, “Thank you…. For reminding me why I am here.”


Troya lifted a finger and pointed to God’s Eye….​
“I’m here to become number one…. And usurp you from your throne, the next time I’m here I will be taking your place and sitting in that chair. Remember that because my name is Troya Magnuson, and my goal is to become God’s Flame. The flame to wipe out any competition…..”

“Even if it’s the infamous God’s Eye.”​
The girl stood in front of the person that she hated and admired for a very long time. She remembered watching this woman on the news saving people, and being heroic. For some reason when she was growing up the thought of fighting all the seven pillars made her heart soar. To be better than those she admired was her goal, but not only that, a flash of her parents came into her mind. She wanted to make things right in the world, by being the hero…. 

_The hero of all heroes…

The one true hero…._​
There wouldn’t be any need for pillars or other heroes when she becomes number one, because she would be the one that will save them all. She’d be the one that they’ll look up to, with her flames, she would make the world a better place… For her family….

Troya opened and closed her fist, these will be the hands that she did it with.

“…. Thank you…”
 For making her remember
_“Thank you very much….”_​
“I’ll become the greatest  hero in the world and I’ll force you to look up at me ...”​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Damian Bourne
Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
GHH Administration Building
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox @GiveRobert20dollars 

Insurmountable. A a controversial, and unique figure in the age of Heroes, Damian Bourne did not yield to anyone. His ideals dogmatic, and his morality illusive, many of his colleagues were not comfortable with his position as a Mighty Elite. Notably, his comrade Oz, whose ideals often clashed with his own.

"You treat criminals as if they were animals, waiting to be slaughtered" A soft approach for someone who was known to be hard on criminals himself. However, Damian's ideals were more extreme than man who could stop the world in its tracks. The dark owl of crime walked on a tight rope, embodying both light and dark. 

"Good v.s Evil? Heroes v.s. Villains? These labels often shift, their interchangeable, and have changed throughout history. In this world, only the winners are justice! The losers, the defeated. Dead men tell no tales" 

The hero stood in front of a group of teenagers that regarded him with a look of both reverence and intrigue. The glimmer in their eyes told their stories. They had all the symptoms of a freshmen. Naivete painted in their eyes, insecurity and fear in their hearts(except for the dark skinned boy with the grin on his face, he was an odd one). These three boys wore their hearts on a sleeve, within them held the blood of this generation. An era of hot blooded fools who bellowed idealistic ramblings on justice, and lived by the fictitious creed of Plus Ultra. Only the sheltered could embrace such views. Only those who have not seen true despair could breach such trash. 

Damian was analyzing the three kids, sizing them up, rooting out their potential. Part of him was amused. Really. These kids probably  signed up to work under him in hopes that they'd have wonderful, joyous patrols around the city. Wave at the city folk, save a few kittens stuck in trees, watch him sign autographs, a blissful vacation from school. Laughter was a sensation that rarely took hold of Damian, yet at this moment he could almost laugh. These three students, these three kids, would be his soldiers. Soldiers for hire, being groomed to take on the true evil in the world. Humanity.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 6, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Damian Bourne
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
> GHH Administration Building
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox @GiveRobert20dollars
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: The Owl and Wolf
*​"Hey there, Mr! You have some neat sideburns!" Victor stated happily as he outstretched his hand. "I'm Victor! My friends and will be your sidekicks for this patrol! Take good care of us!" He chuckled. Seeing him in person, this owlman was definitely the more serious type, it fit with the news he saw and research he did on him while he waited for his friends to arrive. He was a professional to his core, but...something seemed off about him. He couldn't tell, maybe it was the presence he held, or the slightest smirk on his face, but in the back of his mind, there was something he couldn't quite put his finger on about him. 

Of course, that was probably to be expected from a figure like him, so he paid it no mind. Right now he was just excited to be going off on an official mission, patrolling sounded like a blast! Learning how to keep an ear out, extrapolating info from the slightest movements, following people without being caught, without a doubt fun!


----------



## kluang (Aug 6, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il - Yeong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"What? Vulcan no-" before she can finish Michael already shoots the fire extinguisher at the sniper, and suddenly she can feel a boost of power. "I boost your speed, Ms. Maye." Hearing the words of Fable, Tiffany bites her lips and change her exoskeleton integrity. Her exoskeleton becomes smaller, compare to the golem like creature before, and now she have wings. Speed Mode. She is much faster in this mode, but compare to the Normal Mode, she really can't take a direct hit from that cannon like gun. This exoskeleton is all about speed. Adding this with Fable's boost, she is confident she can take the sniper out.

The sniper dodges the fire extinguisher by leaping upwards and she saw Michael. She aims at the boy, but before she can pull the trigger, Tiffany kicks the rifle with her full force, bending it. She followed by a barrage of punches to the sniper's face and finish up with a kick that sends the sniper speeding towards the ground. The sniper teleports to a distance and slams into a luggage cart and quickly darted off. Tiffany rushes towards the sniper and overtakes her and slams her shin into the sniper's face, breaking her nose and grabs the face and slams it into her knees and elbowing the jaw before finish her up with a somersault, knocking the sniper out.

"Vulcan, you disobey my direct order." Tiffany turns her attention to Michael. "And save your life." Fable interrupts only to met Tiffany glaring look. "The job's not over. Duke Claw is coming to supervise the queen unfortunate death."

Tiffany cuff up the sniper. She goes by the name True Aim. A killer for hire. The group met up with Zozo and the queen. 

"I can revoke the Duke's immunity. But I need a confession. I can't just revoke a royalty immunity just like that." the queen spoke to the group. "I have a plan." said Tiffany and from a distance they can see a personal jet is landing near the arrival bay.

The duke enters the arrival bay and saw Tiffany lying on the ground, redden by her blood and the queen is lying next to Vulcan. 

"Ah my queen, how did this happen?"
"Uncle?"
"Yes, uncle." the duke approaches the queen and his right arm enlarge and his finger sharpen. His arm skin becomes metallic and gold with green vines.
"Why?" the queen asked. Her voice is barely leaking from her mouth as Duke Claw stands before her. "Your father, lock me in that castle. Why? Because I kill an American hero. He said it was mercy, but no it was torture. I can't go anywhere. So I kill him. And now I kill you."

"So you kill your brother because you got a detention?" Duke Claw turns around and saw Tiffany standing  behind him. He turns back to the queen who holds a recording device. "You should watch more American tv, Uncle. For the crime of regicide and attempted regicide, I as the Queen of Ares, revoke your status and your immunity."

"What no!!!" the duke raise his claw and Tiffany quickly grabs his hand. "For the murder of Claymore, you are under arrest. Anything you say and do can be use against you in the court of law. Do you understand?"

"Fuck you, American bitch!!!."
"I'm from England." she twist his hand purposely and pushes the duke down before cuffing him. Then Zozo comes down with her sword looking at the duke. "He kills my master..." she mutters and Tiffany looks at her. "And the court will deal with him."

"But, but he murders him. In cold blood. I can't..."
"Let it slide? You want to kill him, because of revenge?"
"Yes."

Tiffany looks at the girl and sighs. "Vulcan, deal with her." Michael points to himself. "Yes. You're the team leader. She's part of your team. She's about to do something very stupid. Deal with her."


----------



## Tenma (Aug 6, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: The Hunting Party

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​"Son, be careful. I have heard things about the Silhouette. Ma and I did our research." Donovan rolled his eyes. Expectedly, his father had taken the opportunity to lecture him when all he wanted was his consent. Typical patronizing crap- watch out when you cross the road, don't be rude to your partners, all that garbage.

"I did my own research. I probably know more about him that you." He sighed. His father gave an irritated snort. Donovan would typically make a condescending remark in return, but he needed their acknowledgment,, so he tempered himself appropriately. "Look, its a school-sanctioned mission, it will take place within reasonable bounds, probably be incredibly sterilized and stuff..."

"Zhi Rui, your mother is extremely concerned, especially after your behaviour last night." _Oh, fucking hell. _"She wanted to see Mr Bourne first, make an assessment of him personally. I managed to persuade her otherwise, but believe me, the place you are patrolling, its dangerous. Back when..." His father paused, and Donovan was well aware why. Clearly the good-for-nothing didn't want to bring up the good old days back when they had a decent income. "Back t_hen_, some of our guys were transporting some wares, and they got robbed. It's not a safe place. Promise me you won't get involved in anything dangerous. Leave it to the Mighty Elite guy, 'kay?"

"Yeah, yeah, whatever. I'm not stupid enough to get into unnecessary trouble." Donovan sighed. Just how stupid did they think he was? He'd obviously done his homework. Yeah, the place was dangerous. But statistically speaking, it wasn't much worse than the street he lived in. "It's fine, there are 3 of us and a pro hero who's ridiculously overqualified for this. I can handle myself." He wondered how often he had to repeat those four words to his parents. If he had a dime every time he had to reaffirm his abilities to his parents....well, they wouldn't be living in that shitty run-down flat.

"..." His father paused, probably sending him back a copy of the slip. "It's done, son. Go on your adventures now, I guess. I can't repeat this enough. Be caref-"

Donovan hung up phone abruptly, having heard enough. Printing out the form, he headed to the Administration Building, leaving the Golden Eagles' dorm behind. He would be away for a few days, according to the form. He wondered where they would be staying. Perhaps they'd be staying over at Damian's house. Or maybe he'd have them sleep in the streets as some sort of scarcely-obstructive trial. He entered the waiting hall. Evidently, both his partners were already there, not having to waste time convincing their parents to allow them this patrol mission.

The Silhouette was already waiting for them. He was an imposing figure even out of costume, dressed in black. This was among the most capable heroes alive, a legend, a man who played a key role in building the world of heroes today. Yet even as Damian Bourne looked down at him, he could not escape the feeling that he was being looked down _on_. Well, adults tended to view themselves above youths, but this man somehow made him feel more uncomfortable than the exasperating moralising of Professor Ryan or the snide sarcasm of Mr Castillo. Ultimately, the two of them were benign and fatherly, if kind of assholes. Damian's look , however, scarcely concealed his condescension, the looked that screamed 'Look at that dumb kid who doesn't know shit!" It was a look Donovan was all too familiar with. Well, Damian would have been far from the first person to make a judgment of him off virtually nothing. He took an immediate dislike to the hero.

Still, he couldn't afford to create a poor first impression. "Hey, sir. Name's Donovan. I'll leave myself in your guidance."


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Roman & Damian
Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 
Roman's eyes widened at the man standing before him. It was not a shock of terror, it was more akin to that feeling of seeing an old relative, or an elementary school teacher you haven't seen in years. Standing before Roman was the man who saved his life. He knew that condescending glare from anywhere, that piercing stoic expression, and that insensitive mouth of his. Damian Bourne was his savior, the reason why he made it this far, and the catalyst to his change.

"Y-You!" His arms held the reception desk for support as he almost fell back. "Don't tell me you're the Silhouette"

The boy's internal strife amused Damian, and his astonishment was even more entertaining. 

"Oh look who finally speaks English now? Come ca va, mon amie?" He grinned. "I'm sorry am I not meeting your expectations?"

His attention was redirected to the other two boys in front of him. Victor, the one who had the courage to initiate a conversation and introduce himself. Bold and honest. The type that was on the borderline of fearless and stupid. His eyes met the form that he was carrying. He looked back at the individual files that he had requested from the Admin's office. Victor Ricktor. That name was infamous across the country. Even the scum of the streets knew the Rictor name. It was one that commanded fear, and respect. Damian himself had failed at bringing in the head of the crime syndicate, and it was a failure he carried with him every day.

What's he playing at? His son, a student? A hero?

"Victor Rictor, freshmen at GHH. First impression: bright eyed kid whose too green to realize that life isn't a Sims video game." His initial scowl turned into a slight smile. "I'll call you Monkey"

Now his eyes were set on the asian boy. Unlike his two companions his introduction was more proper and formal. Damian knew his type well. The honor student. Type A personality, driven by an obsessive need to be the best. It was a wild guess, but by his ethnicity alone Damian assumed his parents were a key factor in the boy's ambition for excellence. And unlike his two companions, Damian knew the boy would do anything to make it to the top. 

A hard worker huh. Let's see how long he'll take to break.

People like this were fun to mess with, push their buttons, test their patience, fortify their resolve. The boy had already caught his interest from the start. That bullshit ingratiating introduction, hiding behind the pretense of good manners to mask his own feelings. There was a good chance that this kid didn't like him. Damian's glare alone made it apparent that he thought of these students as nothing more than insignificant little specks. Maggots for him to nurture.

"Mr. Stiffy over there" He pointed at Donovan. "Yes, you, with the formal introductions. Now, now, what to call you" His mind traced for an alias, one he knew would stir a vehement response. "Kim Jong Un. Although that's much too long, and a mouthful. So we'll call you Kim"

His gaze returned to Roman, who was still speechless by his presence. 

"And you'll be French Fry" He placed his forms into a folder, ready to get down to business. 

"These names are for my amusement and for convenience. I am fully capable of recalling your names, I just don't believe you've earned the right to. These names will be your identity for the course of this task, on the field you are no longer, Victor, Roman, or Donovan. You are Monkey, Kim, and French Fry. Insignificant ants. My own soldiers" He noticed the time and thought it was best to speed it up. "Now get your things and meet me back here at the school's front gates in 20 minutes. And please, try not to waste my time"

With that being said Damian departed, leaving the three alone to their thoughts. ​


----------



## Tenma (Aug 6, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Law of the Jungle

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​Donovan was positively infuriated by the pro hero by the time they finished their greetings. Still, he felt somewhat comforted in the fact he clearly condescended against all 3 of them- he was not alone here. While undoubtedly an asshole, Damian Bourne was somewhat redeemed by the fact that he did not discriminate- he knew he hated it most when it was he alone in the ring of shame. Here, he was sure that the other 2 would empathise with him, perhaps make jokes about how much of a shithead their boss was.

Only...not quite. Roman's reaction to the Silhouette was not one of disgust or annoyance as he had expected, or even amusement. On the other hand, he seemed quite taken aback, with a look of admiration and surprise, as though he was seeing a long lost friend. Donovan had no idea what had incurred such a reaction in his friend. In a better mood he might have cared to ask. Instead, understanding he would not find a kindred spirit in the ash-haired boy this time, he turned to Victor to vent some of his anger, if in a cordial fashion.

"Wow, he's worse than Mr Castillo and Professor Ryan combined. Why can't more of them be like Slickback or Dr Weathers? You got damn lucky, man."

"Hey, I don't think Mr Castillo and Ryan are that bad. You just gotta look past their appearances! This guy though, definitely an asshole." Victor nodded in agreement. "Still, we are stuck with him no matter what, so we should try to gain as much from this as can!"

"Uh-huh." Donovan shrugged noncommittally. Starting the mission with such an intense dislike of their mentor was unhealthy to their progress, he was aware. Still, Damian reminded him of a bully more than anything else, someone who got entertainment seeing others squirm. He wasn't sure if he could trust such a person. He hoped he didn't have secret tests of character or any of that nonsense in store. He hoped for something simple, straightforward, an exercise that would look good on his portfolio. He still had his interest in the history of the Mighty Elite, but with Damian being such a prick, he doubted he'd be particularly open to questions, or be capable of answering them in a non-patronizing manner. He'd probably have better luck asking Ms Khristie during lunch break if information provided by their history lesson proved unsatisfactory.

"Oi, Roman. Were you fanboying over him or what?" Donovan questioned his roomie. "Didn't peg _him_ as your idol, you didn't seem to have his poster in the dorm." Donovan sighed as the three of them headed to the front gate. This was going to be a testing three days.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*



kluang said:


> "What? Vulcan no-" before she can finish Michael already shoots the fire extinguisher at the sniper, and suddenly she can feel a boost of power. "I boost your speed, Ms. Maye." Hearing the words of Fable, Tiffany bites her lips and change her exoskeleton integrity. Her exoskeleton becomes smaller, compared to the golem like creature before, and now she have wings. Speed Mode. She is much faster in this mode, but compare to the Normal Mode, she really can't take a direct hit from that cannon like gun. This exoskeleton is all about speed. Adding this with Fable's boost, she is confident she can take the sniper out.
> 
> The sniper dodges the fire extinguisher by leaping upwards and she saw Michael. She aims at the boy, but before she can pull the trigger, Tiffany kicks the rifle with her full force, bending it. She followed by a barrage of punches to the sniper's face and finish up with a kick that sends the sniper speeding towards the ground. The sniper teleports to a distance and slams into a luggage cart and quickly darted off. Tiffany rushes towards the sniper and overtakes her and slams her shin into the sniper's face, breaking her nose and grabs the face and slams it into her knees and elbowing the jaw before finish her up with a somersault, knocking the sniper out.
> 
> "Vulcan, you disobey my direct order." Tiffany turns her attention to Michael. "And save your life." Fable interrupts only to met Tiffany glaring look. "The job's not over. Duke Claw is coming to supervise the queen unfortunate death."



Michael was breathing heavily, clutching his heart to check if it's still beating. His blood felt cold for the first time in his life. It took Ms. Maye mentioning the Duke before he snapped out of his miniature panic attack and stood shaken but alert. "The Duke? He's here?" He swallowed. The absolute last person he wanted to see was that wretch.

_"Wait,"_ Michael thought. _"If he's going after the Queen, that means the only person defending her is -"_

"Oh no, no, no . . ." Michael said as he ran towards them, Fable in tow. If the Duke was going after Zozo and the queen, Zozo might try to fight. And considering the man's rapsheet, it'd be a fight she would almost certainly die in.



kluang said:


> Tiffany cuff up the sniper. She goes by the name True Aim. A killer for hire. The group met up with Zozo and the queen.
> 
> "I can revoke the Duke's immunity. But I need a confession. I can't just revoke a royalty immunity just like that." the queen spoke to the group. "I have a plan." said Tiffany and from a distance they can see a personal jet is landing near the arrival bay.
> 
> ...



Michael looked at the thing in front of him with utter disgust. He had never met a being so utterly contemptible in his life; a person so willing to throw away one of the most important parts of his life: his family, for nothing but a small pittance. How vile and selfish could someone be for such a horrible thought to even cross their minds? The more he tried to comprehend that type of thinking, the angrier he became. His body flared up and glowed orange from heat, absolutely furious from the admission.



> "So you kill your brother because you got a detention?" Duke Claw turns around and saw Tiffany standing  behind him. He turns back to the queen who holds a recording device. "You should watch more American tv, Uncle. For the crime of regicide and attempted regicide, I as the Queen of Ares, revoke your status and your immunity."
> 
> "What no!!!" the duke raise his claw and Tiffany quickly grabs his hand. "For the murder of Claymore, you are under arrest. Anything you say and do can be use against you in the court of law. Do you understand?"



At the sight of his incarceration, however, his rage started to slowly die down. It wasn't his place to just kill him in, no matter what he thought about his actions. And a part of him was able to find poetic justice in the fact that his sickening tantrum and abuse of children lead to one of the very children he harmed holding his fate in her hands. That and the simple fact that his own foolishness cost him the only shield he had against the law. He walked up to the Duke and spat on his face, leaving a burn on his skin where it landed. "Looks like you'll spend the rest of your life rotting in a cell."



kluang said:


> "Fuck you, American bitch!!!."
> "I'm from England." she twist his hand purposely and pushes the duke down before cuffing him. Then Zozo comes down with her sword looking at the duke. "He kills my master..." she mutters and Tiffany looks at her. "And the court will deal with him."
> 
> "But, but he murders him. In cold blood. I can't..."
> ...



Michael sighed internally; he foresaw something like this happening. He stood in between Zozo and the Duke. His heart honestly ached for her; he couldn't possibly imagine what he would do if one of his parents were killed by something like him, much less if she had to suffer the distinct possibility of that wretch being protected by the law and never coming to justice. The whole situation was more than enough to make his blood boil. But the time to get impassioned by that was much later, when he had something resembling the power to make a change to that whole system. If that day ever came.

"Claymore. Please put down your sword." He took off his gauntlets. "I'm not going to lie to you. I have no idea what you're feeling right now. I can only begin to imagine what I would feel if someone killed someone close to me and was protected by the very laws we have to follow." He looked down at the creature she was itching to strike down. "This monster over here deserves everything that will happen to him and much, much more. Part of me thinks he honestly deserves to die for his actions."

He turned and looked directly at her. "But that worm behind me is not worth sullying your or your master's name over his murder. We're not here to become executioners, and we aren't here to take the law into our own hands; we're here to become Heroes. And part of being a Hero means that we do the right thing." He put his hands on hers. "No matter how much it may hurt us personally."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 6, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Roman & Damian
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> Roman's eyes widened at the man standing before him. It was not a shock of terror, it was more akin to that feeling of seeing an old relative, or an elementary school teacher you haven't seen in years. Standing before Roman was the man who saved his life. He knew that condescending glare from anywhere, that piercing stoic expression, and that insensitive mouth of his. Damian Bourne was his savior, the reason why he made it this far, and the catalyst to his change.
> ...





Tenma said:


> *The Man of Coal: Law of the Jungle
> 
> (@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
> *​Donovan was positively infuriated by the pro hero by the time they finished their greetings. Still, he felt somewhat comforted in the fact he clearly condescended against all 3 of them- he was not alone here. While undoubtedly an asshole, Damian Bourne was somewhat redeemed by the fact that he did not discriminate- he knew he hated it most when it was he alone in the ring of shame. Here, he was sure that the other 2 would empathise with him, perhaps make jokes about how much of a shithead their boss was.
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: The Monkey and the Owl
*​ Victor laughed. "I didn't expect him to have a sense of humor, even if he is a jerk! How fun!" He seemed like the type to Lord over them with his years of experience, but giving them all silly codenamed was more juvenile than he would have expected. "No tact at all, with all the subtlety of the Hindenburg, that's a pro like him for ya! Maybe that's the kind of traits French Fry wants to have, that kind of honestly and confidence...minus the whole jerk part. But he did seem to have a more personal connection based on what they said." He nodded confidently. He picked his suitcase with a tug of his shoulders as he walked. "Well, we got some time to just chill here, feel like enlightening me and Kimmy til it's time to meet the Joker again?"

@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 6, 2016)

Roman
Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire​
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox​
Contrary to Donovan, Roman was not the slightest bit infuriated at Damian's insults. The man was indeed an asshole, insensitive, and cold. These were common first impressions for those who met Damian. Roman initially hated the man, regardless of the fact that he saved his life. The man had mocked and taunted the boy just moments after having seen his parents' lifeless bodies before his very eyes. Yet, he had also comforted him, albeit in his own way.

"Oi, Roman. Were you fanboying over him or what?" Donovan questioned his roomie. "Didn't peg _him_ as your idol, you didn't seem to have his poster in the dorm"

"Uh, sorry about that. We kinda go back since he uh sorta saved my life" He responded, unable to look Donovan in the eye, much to his embarrassment. It was a rare sight, seeing the normally level headed and cool Roman flustered. "Don't get me wrong he's still an asshole, but don't let him get to you. He likes to push people, but deep down he has good intentions....I think" He muttered that last part, unsure himself of what Damian really felt, if he felt anything.

"Even still, asshole or not. We came to learn from the best, and he's one of them. So no matter how much shit he gives us, I intend to squeeze out as much information I can get from him" The embarrassment and fluster in his tone was vanquished by a sudden intense determination.

"In truth, I know as much about the guy as you do. Sure, he saved my life, but I didn't get much out of him, and I had just lost my...." He found himself unable to explain any further.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 6, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Roman
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire​
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox​
> Contrary to Donovan, Roman was not the slightest bit infuriated at Damian's insults. The man was indeed an asshole, insensitive, and cold. These were common first impressions for those who met Damian. Roman initially hated the man, regardless of the fact that he saved his life. The man had mocked and taunted the boy just moments after having seen his parents' lifeless bodies before his very eyes. Yet, he had also comforted him, albeit in his own way.
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Time To Learn
*​"Parents?" Victor continued. It was the first thing his mind jumped too. He heard earlier that French Fry was an orphan, and combined with his reaction towards him, it wasn't a stretch to think that that puzzle piece would for in there somewhere. French Fry and Kim both have Victor a surprised look, French Fry's seeming a bit more pained. Victor gave a small nod of understanding, he had went and said something he probably shouldn't have, aloud at the very least.

"That's all we need to know. At least we're all on the same page, now." He said calmly as he looked towards Kimmy, as if exchanging the fact that that was all that needs to be said.


 Come on, let's get going!" He said cheerfully. He wasn't interested in prying French Fry's situation, both because it seemed traumatic and also since it had very little barring on the now. He could extrapolate enough to know there was an unsung respect for him from French Fry, and in that regard, he felt like, just a little more, he could be comfortable with the Joker.

@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2016)

Kei said:


> _Troya Magnuson
> [Afternoon Flames]
> @SoulTaker  ||@Unlosing Ranger
> 
> ...


@SoulTaker
After no doubt being chewed out by the principle regardless of her newfound attitude Troya exits the room to be greeted by Melaina almost right away










"Hello, Melaina Ekdikos here. You're Troya right? The *one that did worst* in the crowd control class? Can we talk for a while?"
@Kei


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2016)

_Troya Magnuson 
[Afternoon Flames]
@Unlosing Ranger _

It was almost a gift from God on how Troya can go from having a really good introspective moment about life and herself….

And then just a few seconds later want to shove a flaming fist down someone’s throat and watch them burn from the inside out. It was truthfully a wonderful thing that even Troya sometimes get amazed at herself and the weird thing was it wasn’t a disorder. It was just the way she was born and the short temper she had with others that dared come at her in a threatening manner. Maybe the girl thought she was smart or being cute, but Troya met a lot of girls that were smart or cute, and hell even both. However, it was a truthful shame, the girl in front of her wasn’t either.

“You must not have many friends do you?” Troya asked, “However, me neither.”

“Though the difference in us is being, that I choose to be a loner, you just seem like the type who doesn’t know when to shut their god damn mouth.”

Troya walked closer to her and leaned over to her ear, “I feel as though if you don’t want this to go south, whatever the hell you want to discuss with me you do it now. Or else, I can’t promise that I won’t be sent back here again for trying to harm another student…. AGAIN…”

The receptionist head popped up at the last word and gave Troya a hard stare before she just returned it with a coy smile. The receptionist went back to work, before mumbling something about these damn kids or something along the nature when Troya turned her attention back to the girl in front of her. Her face almost screamed unamused. The last thing she needed was a repeat with the incident with Victor, but that didn’t mean that would be the last thing she would be willing to do.

“So _*Miss Irrelevant*_ please tell me what is ever on your mind, or else I will leave your ass.” Troya said harshly, she had no time to deal with others, hell the only good thing that came out of today was talking to God’s Eye, she didn’t want to continue on stepping in shit to get where she wanted to go. ​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2016)

Kei said:


> _Troya Magnuson
> [Afternoon Flames]
> @Unlosing Ranger _
> 
> ...


Mel figured as much, she needed to be sure of the sort of person she was before talking to, so she was a bit rude. So she listed things off, the reason she was here.
"I was the only group against a teacher, I did a standard boring plan, I did the best in the class with my partner Micheal, and I was the only Villain team to succeed."
Mel blinks and breaths out
"Do you know how frustrating it is to see someone who could be doing better than you do the worst while you do the best? So... I want you to help your issues out. Specifically the anger issue you have, I'm sorry I was rude, but I wanted to be sure. I don't have to be your friend if you don't want that, but I want to be someone who you can work things out with. After all you don't have friends right, like you said. So you need an ally at the least."
@Kei


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 6, 2016)

Diner; Eclipse And Graviton 
Takoda’s Mission Part 2


​​“You’re not eating your burger.” Takoda’s uncle let out a sigh as he sat in front of the young teen. The two had been sitting there now for a good twenty minutes and he still hadn’t spoken a word. “What’s up kid, you agreed to talk to me if I got you a burger. So come on, Let’s talk.” Takoda simply nodded and removed his helmet. “I’m… sorry.” He looked down and away from his uncle, he didn’t want to look him in the eyes. “What are you sorry for Takoda? Come on, Talk to me. What’s going on?” Justin had always been there for him, after his fathers death, these last few years, he’d been there…



Maybe that’s why it was so hard for Takoda to try to talk to him, because he began to view his uncle as the father in his life. The father he’d lost… He didn’t want to disappoint him not like he had already. “I just… Don’t know If I’ve got what it takes to make it at that school.” Takoda poked his burger and took a drink from his water. “I got scolded by some students and the principal doesn’t seem to like me.” He let out a sigh. “My roommate is nice enough and he stood up for me… but I’m worried he’ll start to see me as just… baggage.” 



Justin nodded, listening as Takoda spoke. “I don’t want to create trouble, I never wanted to cause problems. But it’s day one and I’ve already caused problems with the class and I can’t deal with that… It makes me…. It hurts me. It hurts me so much and I can’t even stand up for myself. I’m pathetic… I’m weak… Every time I try to be the hero or speak my mind, I always end up making a fool of myself or screwing up so badly...” He touched the scar running down his face.



“You’re not a screw up Takoda.” Justin leaned in onto his elbows and placed his hands beneath his chin. “You have to remember, no one starts off as a hero. No one just IS amazing. You have to work at it, you have to build it. It’s like… building a house.” He nodded to himself. “First you have to construct the foundation, then the framework. Then you can put up the walls and roof. Add the windows in once your done.” He looked at Takoda, who was still poking his burger. “But even after all that is done, is that house a home yet?” Takoda shook his head, “No… It’s not.” “Why not?” Justin fired back.



“Because, you need people inside it, furniture and stuff.” Takoda sighed meekly. “Well then, That seems like an awful lot of stuff just to turn a piece of land into a home doesn’t it? A lot of effort and time.” He leaned back and sipped on his water. “You have the potential. It’s all there. You have a great foundation, your father and I took a lot of time to build that up. But we can’t put up the walls or the roof. You have to build that yourself. We can only give you the supplies to turn yourself into the hero you want to be.”



“But I can’t.” 


“But you can. You can Takoda, You can turn this around. You just need to have the will, the desire. What is it that burns inside of you? What is it that makes you want to be a hero? What is it that’s going to force you to get up every morning, put on that costume and fight for your life and the lives of everyone else around you. Because when you are a hero, You are going to be risking your life, every day, to make sure that the people are safe. So are you telling me, You don’t want to do that? You don’t want people to be safe? You don’t want to save lives?”


“No… I’m….” Takoda’s heart began to beat in his chest, faster and harder, he could feel his leg shaking beneath the table.


“Are you telling me you’re willing to give up on your dream? To forget everything you’ve worked for? To forget what those scars mean? You lived Takoda, You survived, You grew, You learned, Every mistake, every failure, as long as you live, as long as you survived it, YOU can keep going, keep moving forward, keep growing. Are you telling me you are incapable of growing any further?”



“No… I can… I can grow.” His chest was beginning to hurt, he could feel his leg shaking more violently, his hands desperately searching for something to distract him.


“So then tell me, What do you want? What do you want to do!?”



“I WANT TO SAVE LIVES! I want to save everyone, I want to be a hero who people look up to! I want to become the symbol of hope! I want everyone to know that fear can’t control them! I don’t want anyone to be like me! I want to be like you! Like my father! I want to help everyone I can help! I don’t want to quit! I don’t want to give up! I want to fight!” 


Everyone in the diner turned to look at Takoda as he know stood in his position, hands firmly pressed against the table…. A large blush forming on his cheeks. “Then do it. Right now, the true you can only be seen when you’re backed into a corner.” Justin took a bite of his burger. “Now eat up. We’ve got patrolling to do.”


----------



## Olivia (Aug 7, 2016)

My need for something frightening is screaming in the dark, that only I could see. Auburn lights dripped from the hazel gown drenching the night sky. The pale voices who once were singing, are now screaming out my name, gasping and reeving as their hearts beat their last breath. I see no way out, no escape. I only see the beauty when they're all dead, _again_.

-

My eyes lids popped open, trying to absorb the sudden sunlight which surrounded me. Immediately my first thoughts were confusing the reality of life and the reality of which I had created in my own dream world. My breath was caught short as I couldn't remember - was it truly a dream, or had I caused those events in my past? It wasn't as if I had amnesia or suddenly forgot, it just seemed so real. I brought my right hand up to my head, trying to rudimentary fix my headache. It wasn't as if I expected it to go away with the simple action, but I figured that creating the contact would at least distract from it.

With a heavy breath leaving my lungs I stood up to recapture my surroundings. Yes, that's right. I was laying out in the field, just looking up at the sky. I hadn't planned on falling asleep, but maybe I should have expected such a result due to barley getting any sleep. It's not as if I don't know I get these nightmares - I do, but I can't just stay awake every single moment of my life. So usually I get short nights of sleep and wake up after a few hours. Days like today should be expected where I simply crash, but it always takes me by surprise.

You know what else takes me by surprise? Apparently my innate talent I have with my quirk - as told by my professors. It's only been a couple of days, but apparently I have something called potential. Why me out of everyone though? It makes me a little upset honestly, because it just means that they expect more out of me when I don't even want to use my quirk. My quirk...it's something I feel should be used by villains - not heroes. I know they're all professional heroes, but I hope they're wrong. I hope that whatever they see in me is just a fluke and I'm just like a normal person.

With that said, I would like to be able to control this power one day, just so I can get some piece of mind. I know everyone looks at the physical attributes this thing gives me and it's a little mosh-pot of craziness, but the true craziness is in my psyche. It's something I want to get a handle on - so that one day I can look at myself and truly say that I am a hero.

Until then I will never be fit. So why come to this school? Well, we all have to start somewhere. I need to be able to get some sort of control over this, and I figured there would be no better place than an academy like this. Of course everyone is looking for the fame of it all, for the coolest ability, and to become a pro. I...want to become a professional Hero too, I want to help people so badly. But I can't. I'm not built that way. It doesn't mean that I can't head that way eventually though.

As my stomach growled I looked towards the cafeteria, knowing that for now, I'd just have to get some food and put my overzealous thoughts aside. Stepping through the soft pelleted field, I passed by a beautiful bush which had all kinds of flowers in it. However, the single one which stood out to me was a single dead flower.

I blinked, and all I could see were dead flowers now. The petals falling like rain drops out of the sky. I turned around, and they were all behind me. I felt absolutely rotten to the core, as the wilted snow was a swirling cloud around me.

I shut my eyes and darted as far away as I could. My heart was pounding, and I found no escape. I eventually found solace in a crowded room, which strangely enough was the cafeteria I had earlier coveted. I tried to limit my thoughts as much as possible, wading through the student to look at my food choices. In my path however, stood an obstacle which wanted to persist in my way. This time, it was an upper classwomen, blonde, who wore rather classy clothes. She looked like she came from a wealthy family - whatever the case, she didn't seem to want to budge.

"So you're the one who hurt the famous Carey Hart's daughter! Who are you, getting off on hurting our peers? You've been here just a couple of days and you're already causing trouble! You're definitely no hero!"

"Please...I don't want any trouble. I just want -"

"You revoked your rights the moment you laid your hands on a classmate! As a homeroom president, and your senior student, I will not allow this kind of behavior to persist! You may have gotten a slap on the wrist from the principal, but I will not be so lenient!"

"You don't even understand the situation, looking at things from face value without any context. You should know that I didn't start the conflict, I was-"

"Says you! You aren't the one who needed medical assistance after the whole ordeal! How can I trust you?"

I was tired of this. I tried to push past her.

"Listen, I'm done-"

"STOP!"

She twirled and touched my left leg for a brief second, but that was all it took. It collapsed under my weight, and she furrowed her brow at me.

"I can't allow someone like you near so many people! Don't worry about your leg, unlike you, I would intentionally hurt someone! It's just temporary paralysis given that the electricity I emitted from my hands cut the signals from your brain. You'll be fine in a couple minutes, but you need to understand that you can't just run the place! Understand your position as a student!"

This girl was power crazy - she defends her actions by some sort of self righteousness, but truly wants to keep her spot on her own created throne. Anything or anyone that proves any sort of threat will be taken done. At least that's how I see it right now. I've done nothing to her, but I appear as a challenger. This is exactly what I don't want, and of course it happens. I'm sick and tired of it all, but I can't even stand up right now. Even though I'm usually cold and distant for obvious reasons, it's times like these I wish I had someone in my corner so I didn't have to face this all by myself.
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 7, 2016)

*Burton and Phoebe*​
"This fucking bitch!" Burton said as be clenched his DS in his hands. "Who the fuck trades a Ghastly holding an everstone?! Fucking shitbag!" He growled as Riley sat next to him gently scooping up some custard.

"I'll just trade you it back so it can evolve, don't worry." The spoon escaped her lips and she went for a another bite.

"I traded her a perfectly good Medicham for this shit!"

"You caught it straight out of the wild, Burton."

"It was a shiny!"

"You already have two shiny Medichams!"

"That's not the point!!!" Riley sighed as she eat another spoonful of custard. Burton was seething at the thought of being bamboozled by some npc,  it would be on this for a while.

"STOP!" A voiced called out from behind them. Turning around, they saw the Homeroom President, Whitney, and some girl who legs had seemed to he failing her.

"What is this bitch doing now?" Burton growled.



Olivia said:


> I can't allow someone like you near so many people! Don't worry about your leg, unlike you, I would intentionally hurt someone! It's just temporary paralysis given that the electricity I emitted from my hands cut the signals fromy hands cut the signals from your brain. You'll be fine in a couple minutes, but you need to understand that you can't just run the place! Understand your position as a student!"​



"Oh for fucks sakes-"

"That's Phoebe Rêver." Riley stated. "She's the girl that had an altercation with Rae Heart. I wrote about it in today's paper." Burton could only roll his eyes as he placed his DS down and got up from his chair.

"Bitch, understand YOUR fucking position." Burton called to the blonde haired girl. "What kind of dumbass picks on Freshmen?"

"You say that, but..." Was all Riley could mumbled as she saw her man insulted the Homeroom President as a sweatdrop fell from her head.

"Burton...!" Whitney said with slight shock before regaining her self-righteous composure. "This has caused harm to another student, and as her senior, it's my duty to make sure she understands her place."

"So you use your quirk on her in front of everyone to make an example out of her? Isn't using your quirk on her like that against the rules, Ms. President? Whether or not it's actually used for violence?" He scowled with a sarcastic growl in his voice. Whitney seemed to shrink a bit at this remark. Burton turned his attention to the girl in question Phoebe.

Just looking at her, she was a social awkward mess, probably scared of her own shadow. He scoffed. THIS was the girl Whitney felt she needed to scold, bitch must be crazy. That's when he heard a voice, looking around he saw some runt yapping off, the hell was he on about?

@Olivia @SoulTaker


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2016)

_Troya Magnuson _​_[Afternoon Flames]
@Unlosing Ranger ​_
Troya face flushed, usually when people start off a conversation with her, it was to start a fight, but this girl stated the complete opposite. She remembered her mom told her to hold her tongue before she bit, but damn when someone came at her like that she just had to bite down. Troya for a second didn’t know what to say, each word that came out of her mouth was slightly like a struggle for words to continue on the conversation, but each time the words filled to come out and she got frustrated with each attempt to talk.

“God damn it! Then don’t start off like that! I was going to bite your god damn head off!” Troya ended up yelling before slapping her face with the palm of her hand and groaning, “Just god…. I…. Shit you got me all flustered and shit!”

It was hard being flustered and not knowing how to talk with people unless she took a tone that meant she was higher than them. Troya thought about what her mother would say if she saw this, and it just made herself want to hang herself in the middle of the office. Troya looked into the girl’s eyes, was this a true thing? There was a desire there in her eyes, but the desire that was there was muddled with different things. Troya couldn’t really pinpoint anything, god was the whole school like this, or was it just that she didn’t use it for a long time and her reading gotten rusty.

The others that had the same quirk as her would be so disappointed in her right now!

The like 1 out of 300 of them….

Though that was shame enough….

So Troya took a deep breath before rubbing the back of her neck, “Whatever…. I’m sorry then…. For coming at you like that….”

“I’ll hear you out, I can at least do that.” Troya looked at the girl, “I’ll try to hold my tongue next time….”

She was dead serious, it was the least she could do, because for a second she was scared that she had to go back to the principle office, and God’s Eye isn’t what most people called the patient person. 

“Just don’t come at me like that next time!” Troya completely erased the seriousness of her tone as she snapped off again, “And I don’t have an anger issue! Just I don’t have a lot of patience for other people!” ​


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
Location: Flying Towards Hell's Kitchen, NY
@Tenma @Wizz

_Icarus Unbound_, Damian's private had departed from Grand Heroics High that evening. On route for Hell's Kitchen, NY, the plane burst through the air, clocking at 590 miles per hour. The three boy's managed to kill time during the almost two hour long flight. Victor started things off with "eye-spy", although there was nothing to point out but clouds, and the barely visible landmarks from below. Following that they played more juvenile games, the likes of Truth or Dare(mostly truth), and Never Have I ever. Damian, who had taken the liberty of napping for a majority of the ride, could barely contain his annoyance and aversion at the sight of their childish antics. 

Two hours had passed and the Icarus Unbound was set to land. The plane flew past the myriad of landmarks and skyscrapers in Hell's Kitchen. It's course was set for the outskirts of the city, where they spotted a colossal building from the window. The building had been a Victorian styled estate,​42,500 square feet, 11 bedrooms and seven bathrooms, it housed an underground passageway that served as Damian's base of operations. What his wife would call his "man cave" had been what was one of the man underground passageways in the city, all of which were used during World War II. The cave had been interconnected with a series of tunnels that spread all through Manhattan.

 The boy's descended from the jet, totting their suit cases. They were in awe of the huge estate before them. Roman, who had already made a fool of himself before did his best to mask his amazement. Last thing he wanted was to be called a fan boy again.

  "When you boys are done ejaculating, you can come inside" Damian interjected. "I'd give you a tour, but then again do I really care that much?"




        "Honey!!" A loud yet oddly gentle voice called out. "Are you there with the kids?! You better not be teasing them!" In that instance something unprecedented happened before the students. Damian's stoic demeanor came crashing down in an instance. The voice from afar left him flustered, and embarrassed.

      Roman, Victor, and Donovan saw a brown-skinned woman protruding her head out of a window on the third floor. Blue-eyed, with a warm smile, she held a degree of radiance to her that contrasted with the darkness that surrounded Damian. Not to mention he seemed to be at his core, intimidated by her.

  "Tch, damned woman" He spat under his breath, averting his eyes from her gaze. He shot the kids a look of contempt, but also pleading for mercy from the barrage of comments and mockery that would come later. Damian Bourne, The Silhouette, deadliest man in the world, Dark King of New York, was afraid of his wife.

       "Not a word.." He commanded as he retracted his earlier statement and invited them inside for a tour.

 "That's the spirit babe!" The woman shouted before closing the window and rushing downstairs.

  "French Fry, Kim, Monkey, don't be fooled by that woman's kindness. That woman's name is Kito, she is the princess of Nikunda, the sovereign state of Africa, and one of the most technologically advanced countries in the world. Not to mention she's cold blooded..." The tone of his voice faltered as he vocalized the part on her being cold blooded. 







​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2016)

Kei said:


> _Troya Magnuson
> [Afternoon Flames]
> @Unlosing Ranger _
> 
> ...


Troya was getting an amused smile from Mel. 
She didn't seem to hate Troya despite the reactions and she wasn't being ignored like with Victor.
"I'm not all that patient either, yet I waited who knows how long outside to talk to you. I was considering taking that door away and walking in a few times, but I decided to take up my time with things I needed to do on my phone anyway."

A phone appears out of nowhere and she shows one of the things she was doing, it's a photo of Mel and Micheal, Melaina having a Victory sign up while Micheal appears to be red faced for some reason. The phone disappears.

"My idea is... to fight you to get to know you better. *Officially by a teacher of course.* Quirks are... one of the most intimate things you can know about a person. Knowing how people use them included and I figure you should work off your first week of school blues, it sucks being separated from your friends and parents."

One instant she was asking to be friends and the next she was asking to fight out of friendliness.
"But I'm tired from fighting the teacher still. So lets sign up to some of the sports teams here together so I can rest a bit more."
And there it goes again, Mel is changing her mind from moment to moment, she wasn't lying about being impatient. Her desire is changing constantly, as if she's working everything out months ahead of time in earnest. 

The secretary gives Melaina a very odd look for a moment as if saying, "Why are you trying to be friendly with a person like that and why that way?" Before going back to work.
@Kei


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 7, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
> Location: Flying Towards Hell's Kitchen, NY
> @Tenma @Wizz
> 
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Nice LAAADDYYYYY
*​"You're not nearly as serious as I thought you were!" Victor smiled. "I thought you were some super serious badass, but it turns out you're just a skilled regular guy!" He laughed. The Joker was really defying the expectations he had for him, there was a lot more going on than he realized! "Also, what's ejaculating?" He questioned as he looked around, awaiting an answer, but by the looks on their faces, it didn't seem like he was getting one.

As the woman came down, Victor gave a huge smile and a wave. "Hello, Mrs.Kito Damian! I'm Monkey! This is French Fry and Kim!" He said pointing to his fellow classmates. "The Joker gave us those funny nicknames for out mission! As you as cold blooded as we were told, you seem like a nice lady!"

@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles
Is
The Phenomenal Bullshitter*​As you move from one task to the next, one place to the next, you only really have an idea of what you’re in for, especially if it’s a new routine you’re learning. You never really can know how going from one moment to the next can impact you, who you might meet in that moment or who you might come across. Every meeting has a chance to be something more because you might be meeting someone who can be a lifelong friend.

As Bitt Stiles came back from training on the beach he was astounded to see some very brazen cruelty playing out at his school. This was not the meeting of lifelong friends; he was seeing how someone could pervert the meaning of heroism to promote their own ego. If there was anything that could break young Stiles’ tranquilo, tranquilo, it was sights like the one before him. Not really caring that he was a rookie he stepped foot onto the forefront of conflict.

“Is it me or is every upper classman in this place a busy body? I mean do you think the God’s Eye herself is going to come down and compliment you lot for not being able to solve a conflict without actually using your quirks.  I’m not the smartest guy in my year but you should feel pretty stupid if I can figure that out and none of you can.”

Bitt recognized the girl who was the cause of the entire ruckus; she was from his dorm and had been the subject of a lot of talk. She came in on her first day and in combat drills utterly thrashed a girl who had ranked in the grade’s top ten. Her strength made others feel uneasy but suffice to say the bonafide stud of Englewood New Jersey didn’t care how strong Phoebe Rever, with a squiggly line was, he didn’t like seeing people get picked on. It looked like the boy was trying to help her but he was so agro looking he didn’t seem all that helpful.

“I mean I could always go run and grab the God’s Eye. My quirk would have me in front of her office before any of you could possibly react, that is if she doesn’t know I’m already here handling the situation.” Bitt stood arms at his hips and as upright as his 5 foot 5 frame would allow him to be. He was quicker than most humans but he was utterly full of crap about how fast he could essentially tattle tale. “So I think everyone needs to peace before the snitch starts giving out stitches! Yeah!”

@Olivia @Wizzrobevox


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2016)

*Prologue:
Honor Amongst Thieves 
God's Eye & Shadow Thief
*​Miss Khristie sat alone in her office, sipping on her earl gray tea. Tea drinking was a great way for stress relief and being put in charge of a school with a bunch of children who were essentially boom or bust prospects, well even someone with the nerve of the God’s Eye needed a little stress relief. Her stress was not what was curious, that was to be expected, what was curious was the second teacup and saucer planted at the empty seat in front of her.


In a blink and you’ll miss it moment a man with short raven black hair was suddenly sitting in the seat. The veil around him lifted and yet the God’s Eye was unmoved simply blowing and sipping on her tea.




“Irish tea for you, half and half, four sugars. You realize that no self-respecting grown man needs four sugars in his tea, right?”


“Thank you.” He responded to her hostility with terse stoicism this was the usual way their interactions had gone since he had left the Mighty Elite. The hero before Miss Khristie was none other than the Espionage Hero, Shadow Thief.


“So is there a reason you have decided to come to my office all cloak and dagger, Milo? A phone call could have sufficed.”


“I know how you feel about the government and my involvement as their liaison, but I need your help on assignment.” The God’s Eye was forced to put her cup down, the weight of Shadow Thief’s audacity to ask for her help.


“I work in the private sector now, I have no interest in helping the US government unless it’s anything short of a catastrophic event. If you really want help then you came to the wrong Pillar.” The cold sharpness of her words made the tension in the room much more uncomfortable. What was once just needling was becoming much more aggressive, but these were two people with a past.


“Then how about helping me Gwen. When you found me I was eating out of trashcans, using cardboard boxes for warmth. Regardless of how mad at me you are, you know me.” His hands were pressed against her desk; the passion of his plea had caused him to stand. The God’s Eye could sense his desperation in the way he verbally glimpsed the conditions behind their first meeting.

“What do you need?”

“Speedsters, I need three unknowns who are capable enough. You know my style, this isn’t combat intensive but I need them for a job. We’re going to rob the First Republic Bank in San Francisco.” This was one of the oldest banks in California and yet Shadow Thief and God’s Eye did not even flinch at the premise. After a few seconds had passed though the tension dissipated as Gwen slid a photo across the desk.


“I will give you the son of Harvey Specter, Elendel Specter aka Breeze, an activator type who manipulates wind and air. Not a conventional speedster but one of the most mobile sixteen year olds I’ve ever scouted.”



*Spoiler*: __ 





@Atlantic 





“You need a conventional speedster, one of, if not the best conventional speedster, in my freshman class is Vino Ventonelli. One thing that sets him apart is his field experience and instincts. His last name does mean he is indeed the son of Giorno Ventonelli.”



*Spoiler*: __ 





@Karma15





“The last freshman is named Bitt Stiles, the son of the Trailblazer. His power allows him to speed up his molecules and use the buildup to propel himself at what he has dubbed, “phenomenal speeds”. He is the least skilled of the three but has the highest top speed. Obviously all three come from strong bloodlines and are consequently the most qualified unknowns I have for what you described.” The last picture was slid over to Shadow Thief who simply sat back down with his arms crossed; slightly exasperated at the hoops he had to jump through.

“Did you know what this was about from the beginning?”

“You know my quirk, Milo. I spent nearly a decade raising you. Of course I know what this is about. It’s why I’m agreeing, but if any of these kids are hurt the blowback is on you. I am the one that trained you so I don’t foresee any issues if you keep the op’s parameters to what you described.”


“You always knew how to encourage your pupils. Are you going to call them here for me or am I playing on the moon by assuming that you’ve matured in your thirties?” A wry half smile crossed Gwendolyn Khristie’s lips. Her former student didn’t need a clairvoyance quirk to know he would have to go along the campus to look for the students.


“They’re in Golden Eagles, Grey Wolves, and Red Lions respectively. I’m sure a man with your skillset will have no problem tracking down first years for such an important task.” Shadow Thief simply stood at this point and nodded at his old teacher before taking the pictures and continuing on to gather his squad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Bitt Stiles
> Is
> The Phenomenal Bullshitter*​As you move from one task to the next, one place to the next, you only really have an idea of what you’re in for, especially if it’s a new routine you’re learning. You never really can know how going from one moment to the next can impact you, who you might meet in that moment or who you might come across. Every meeting has a chance to be something more because you might be meeting someone who can be a lifelong friend.
> 
> ...



*Burton and Bitt*​
Snitch giving out stitches, really? Wasn't this kid late for nap time at his preschool? This kid fucking screamed freshmen, but despite his forced dialogue, it seemed like both he and Burton were on the same side on this matter.

God, that was a weird feeling. Between that purple-haired shit-for-brains and the smurf, as inept at these freshmen seemed, they actually had a bit of maturity behind them.

Not losing a second after he finished that little speech of his, Burton crossed his arms as if giving some kind of back up as he stared down Whitney, giving a small sneer as he spoke. "You heard the midget, Prez. Is this really the kind of impression you want to leave with the freshmen? That us 2nd years are self-righteous shitheads who pick on our ilk with our quirks?" He spoke with incredible sterness that sent shivers through the room. The one thing someone in a place of political power was sure to care about was image, keeping up appearances , and being seen as the good guy, and as they way things were unfolding, Whitney's image was not looking good.

Turning his head slightly towards this kid, he gave a small nod of approval, though his scowl might have said otherwise, before turning back to her. "Not to mention, this little event will have plenty of publicity." He said chillingly as he gestured towards Riley, already seeming to be writing down this entire event as it unfolded. "So, what's it going to be, bitch? An apology to her, or what?"

@SoulTaker @Olivia


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2016)

_Troya Magnuson _​_[Afternoon Flames]​@Unlosing Ranger ​_
Troya cocked her head to the side as she looked at the girl? She wanted to fight her to build friendship? Like trust falling, but trust falling on each other’s fist? That the type of shit she heard saw in those crappy mangos and animus, or some shit like that. Though she promised the girl she would hear her out and she would, that could be the least thing she gave her, and she waited for her at that straight after class. So there was some seriousness behind those words, but why? That was what Troya was failing to grasp. 

“Listen as much as I like to throw blows and crap, I don’t think I want to.” Troya explained as a matter of fact tone, “Throwing blows is just throwing blows, it doesn’t matter to me. I told you I’ll listen to you, but I know it’s surprising when I say this, but I don’t really care for fighting when I’m not in the mood.”

“And to be honest I’m not in the mood, my flames are all worn out.”

And the simple fact that she stayed a girl too long, it was tiring, but at the same time she didn’t want everyone to know she can change sex. Even now her skin felt like she was going to tear out of it and become a boy in any minute. The feeling of being stuck in one form for too long was like being stuck in a very dirty pair of underwear, but it’s been almost a whole day of Troya being a girl. Though the reason she could stay in that form longer is….

It was her default apparently. 

“I feel like I promised I’d hear you out, but that’s all I said I would do. I don’t really want to join a sports team.”

Because there weren’t really unisex sports…

So Troya didn’t really join sport teams, because at one point it’d be an unfair advantage or a handicap depending. 

“Hear me out, you want to really get to know me better, just….” Troya didn’t know how to put it, “I’m not the type of person that’s good with that type of stuff. I’m really not. One day or another, you’ll get in the way of my goal, and I…. “

It was hard to be honest. It was almost sickening, like her stomach was filled with tiny slugs crawling up and trying to escape. She hated this feeling, it wasn’t something she was used to, not like this. 

“I don’t know what you want from me. And I don’t want to disappoint you because I can’t give it to you.” Troya tried to explain, “How about we skip all the pleasantries  because in all honesty, I’m not here to make friends or allys….”​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 7, 2016)

Jay & Jet



Silent Muses of a Cynical Downfall:
_I Expected This From the Very Beginning_
​Time in and time out, we see the same moments repeat itself. The two knew more than anyone that to halt this effort both had to indulge themselves in the air they presented. Their presence become prevalent, it began to surface from the very pours of their bodies. Their power began to manifest in silence, the Cosmos began to surface at the hue of their eyes, the glint began to shine in a trace of their abrupt movement, placing each other in near proximity,  their power caused the very land to tremble at the heel of their pace. Pulling their arms, the finger curling up in an individual clench of a propelling force. Invisible, very present upon them. Locked on their eye, their evident emotion which rose at the apex of a single swing. About to meet the clash, interrupted by a student. A babble on his mouth, both power reduced, both had returned to themselves as their heads turned to the boy who spewed some irrelevance. As he dashed back towards the distance. Jacob, silence, looked at the Earth and paced to Jet's glasses, picking them up before cleaning the lens, he turned and extended the object to its owner Jet. He stared at Jacob, who avoided eyes contact. There was something on his mind, something he'd like to pick. Something that bothered Jet himself. This is exactly what he'd expect from this boy, someone who'd give the first hit, but then offer a hand to help him stand. 

"Can't you ever decide on something?" his frustration laced on the tone of his voice. A grit of his teeth and a swipe of his glasses. Jacob stood firm as he began to ponder the next words. "Jet, I--" This time Jet intercepted. For the first time since they've met, Jet's lips was stapled into a straight line. This side of Jet, was beyond more frightful to Jacob than his usual sardonic, sly behavior. His hand pushed Jacob, furthering their distance, but adamantly his stare did not waver from before. "I don't want your apology. This isn't over, not by a long shot." Jacob eyes swayed towards the earth, an inhale followed by a slowed, controlled exhale. "Jet, hear me out." Jet shook his head, truly whatever Jacob wanted to say was warded away by Jet. Because he knew, it was evident that Jacob wanted to place an end to this, forever.

"I'll be damned if I let you finish this squabble. We're not done yet, Jacob. We won't be done. That idiot maniac just bought you a few more minutes... Hell a few more hours. Don't think I'll put down what we both decided needed to happen." There, the image peered itself into Jet's mind once again, the image of old man Tallius. Jacob noting it once again too, he was looking beyond the person, a stare that directed itself a thousand miles away. "We'll be expelled." Said Jacob, a feeble means to convince Jet otherwise, which the raven haired child picked up immediately. Insulted, almost, to think that such a poignantly evident excuse would change his mind. "You mean, that thing you so easily threw away at a moment's notice?" Jet felt tired, in fact, whatever initially powered his feet to pressure this event to happen had now elevated of him and wondered into the wind. There was nothing maintaining him here, the atmosphere has cleansed itself of Jacob's intentions. Now it will become a back and forward, he has realized the stupidity of the issue. He will lie to himself to think that doing this is the correct way. It disgusted him, that someone with such presence would subdue himself in such common grounds. That he lacked the drive to continue what the both started. 

"You're full of it. You won't even admit it. And I can't grow the need to make you suffer for it." Pacing away from the boy, he gave no more interest in following whatever residual amounts of tension the had. Jacob remained silent, witnessing Jet leave. Pacing away in evident disappointment. He didn't understand why this got to him like it did. His hands rubbed across his face. A breath release as he looked up to the sky, wondering what to do next. And he thought, and thought and the image one nothing continued to peer its ugly head. "I need to apologize. But how do I even do that with someone like him?" 

The world fumed out of him as if he was trying to convince himself of it otherwise. But the sentiment grew, thinking and thinking. That's all he could do right now. Lowering his head he turned. He would allow the situation to dim down by its lonesome. Soon fate will play its dastardly card... He knew it, it wouldn't be long until the two would meet again in the same grounds as now. But... Jacob wanted to avoid a fight with Jet at all costs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2016)

Kei said:


> _Troya Magnuson
> [Afternoon Flames]
> @Unlosing Ranger _
> 
> ...


Mel shakes her head, her jet black hair slightly longer than Troya's own waves back and forth.
As much as she liked competition it's pretty clear they aren't going to be doing the same thing as heroes.
"In the way of your goals... I doubt that, I'm going to be a hero that specializes in rescue operations. The type that cleans up after reckless heroes and villains, one who saves the bystanders even if it means walking on the bottom of the ocean to do it. I just..."
Mel hesitates for a moment.
"Think you're being to hard on yourself, how about we just exchange numbers and you can call me later after you thought about it some more Troya?"
Mel hadn't given up quite yet on Troya and it sort of feels like she's the type to follow.

Troya suddenly feels one of her hands being grasped on two sides by gloved hands that would be described as heavier than they should be but, being nonetheless gentle and easy to escape.
"Can you please give it a chance?"
@Kei


----------



## Hollow (Aug 7, 2016)

_Mimi
Places – Lunch Break_

*Interlude
A Moment to Rest*​“By the way,” Mimi tried to mask it as random curiosity, though she felt the burn of embarrassment inside her stomach as this wasn’t a question you should ask after someone just gave you so much advice. “What’s your name again?”

At this point, if you don’t know something as simple as someone’s name, you take a guess and stick with it until someone else miraculously shows up and calls them by their first name. Her new friend, however, didn’t seem to find it rude at all and laughed as she introduced herself. “Sorry, I forgot. I’m Yuuko, third year. If you need anything feel free to ask…in fact, why don’t we exchange phone numbers?”

Nodding, the blonde teenager took out her rather outdated but functional cell phone to quickly exchange her contact information with the black haired teen. “Classes start soon,” she commented while looking down at her own phone. “C’mon, let’s go get you a mission before we tackle the afternoon classes!”

Silently agreeing with her friend, Mimi started putting away her stuff when she heard a kid shout loudly nearby. Out of surprise, she looked around to see what kind of drama was unfolding in the school this time around. It was the same kid that had spoken out loudly as soon as the opening ceremony ended the previous day, shouting some kind of nonsense by himself. She was about to turn back around to pick up her tray when the other kid’s eyes accidentally met hers. At that moment, something flashed in his eyes and she knew he was about to drag her into his craziness.

“Okay, let’s-“ Mimi couldn’t even finish her sentence as the boy suddenly got up and approached her at a cartoon level of speed, forcefully grabbed her shoulders and started shaking her as he shouted in her face.

The girl was too deep in shock to react or else she’d have kicked him where the sun doesn’t shine right then and there, detention or not. One does NOT simply walk up to a lady and start shaking her out of the blue! Unfortunately, her traitorous friend was just patiently leaning back on her chair, checking her phone with an amused smile. When the kid finally let go, he turned and bolted without even apologizing. If looks could kill, he’d be dead before even reaching the door.

Straightening up now that she was free again, Mimi dusted the theoretical dust off her shoulders before straightening her uniform and pinning back the strands of blonde hair that had come loose. With a deep breath, she calmed herself and shared an elegant shrug with Yuuko. “Red Lions,” the black haired senior grinned at her.

“Red Lions,” she agreed.

After putting away their respective trays, the girls headed out and Yuuko lead the way to the hall where the Sidekick Board, in all its glory, was affixed to a wall near the headmistresses’ office. Mimi had expected it to be filled with ads for jobs but only a couple of them had actually been left behind. Seemingly reading her mind, Yuuko laughed at the girl’s face before patting her back reassuringly. “What did you expect? It’s the first batch of the year, people fought tooth and nail for them…”

There was a pause as both girls noticed a small smudge of blood on the wall, near the board. "Looks like literally,” Yuuko mumbled. “Anyway, take your time choosing. New jobs get posted everyday so don’t feel like you need to rush!~”

Mimi raised an eyebrow as she glanced at some of the posters. “I thought you wanted me to rush…”

Her eyes widening, Yuuko quickly shook her head. “No, no, not at all Mimi! Do it at your own leisure, the important thing here is that you actually think about it!”

The blonde nodded, contemplating what she’d had just heard. It felt nice…to have someone who approached her and nudged her out of her self-disappointment and in the right direction. Taking the risk, getting out of the comfort zone…those are also important things that heroes must do every day. Glancing at her companion from the corner of her eye, Mimi blushed as she suddenly felt a little shy. Being looked out for by someone other than her mother was not a common thing and it felt a little strange. Yuuko constantly sported a blasé attitude but she was also oddly reliable. It was a warm feeling.

“Gotta go. Finster already threatened to fail me if I keep running late to her classes this year as well…” Unaware of the thoughts running in Mimi’s mind, Yuuko formed make-believe guns with her hands and pretended to shoot at her. “Catch you later, alligator!”

Amused, Mimi used one of her hands to ‘shoot’ right back at her. “After ‘while, crocodile!”

Chuckling a little, she watched the girl walk for a while before Yuuko turned back sharply. “Oh, I almost forgot! You gotta show up for practice Wednesday, ‘kay?”

Mimi was utterly confused to say the least. “Wait…show up for what again?”

“The gymnastics club, you silly!” Yuuko shouted back as she kept walking backwards.

“What…but I didn’t…” Mimi muttered to herself before speaking louder. “But I didn’t sign up for anything!”

“Nope!” Was her friend’s simple but cheerful answer. “But I did! It’ll do wonders for your quirk!”

“Wait, Yuuko, you can’t just...“ she could keep calling but the older girl was already sprinting far from her reach. Left alone and with the sudden knowledge that she was suddenly a member of the gymnastics club. Despite the fact that she hadn’t willingly request to join, it didn’t really cross her mind to immediately quit either. Getting out her agenda, Mimi scribbled down a note to show up for practice and turned to rush the opposite direction as well, hastily grabbing one of the random ads from the board as she ran to her own class. Worst case scenario, she could just put it back up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 8, 2016)

Charlie's Personal Mission Part 3​

The first building that Charlie arrived at was in terrible condition. The inside was filled with fallen lights and old office supplies… a couple chairs here and there, some blinds… “This place looks like a damn war-zone.” The young hero commented. “Kinda was.” Goatman answered back. “Ah… He didn’t do it! HE IS FAKING IT!” Charlie grinned. “Ba-aa-aah.” The goat hero’s head shook as he spoke. “So-oo-ory. Sometimes it just comes o-oo-ut if I don’t say it.”


Charlie just shook his head and sighed, “Whatever man. Whatever.” The young teen shook his head and looked at the pike of garbage before him. “I guess you want me to drag this out to the...” He turned to look at the Professional hero, who was currently eating a desk… “Ye-ee-ss?” He blinked as Charlie stared at him, his teeth slowly, yet surely, sinking into the desk… like he was trying to keep biting down without Charlie noticing. “...” The young teen just stood there, staring on as the goatmans teeth sunk fully through and he began to methodically chew with the same level of stealth.


“N...Nope.” Charlie turned and grabbed one of the desks, groaning as he pulled it free from the building and out the back… this was going to be a long and annoying day. Back and Fourth, Back and Fourth over and over, this was really getting to be quite the drag. “COME ON! I’VE DRAGGED LIKE SEVEN DESKS OUT OF HERE! YOU HAVEN’T EATEN THAT SINGLE DESK YET!?” Charlie screamed at the goatman as he laid on the floor.


“So… Full… Tummy can’t take it… need to rest… Baaaah.” Charlie’s fist clenched tightly, his nails digging into his skin. His teeth clenched hard enough, they’d probably bite through the desk. His right eye twitched like a flickering flame. “NOPE! I’M DONE!” The young teen threw his hands up and turned back towards the exit. “You finish up that desk and I’ll help you out! But I ain’t moving another thing until you eat that desk!” He turned back to look at the hero and see if his points made it through.


“ZzzzZZzzZzz….” The goatman snored away as he laid on a pile of rubble. “Oh… Oh I see how it is… I see how it is you bastard.” The black haired teen grabbed one of the old chairs from a pile and lifted it above his head. “Now… How about you eat this!” He was nearly able to slam the chair down upon the goat man, but his body froze. “Let the poor goat sleep… We sprinkled some sleeping pill powder all over this stuff.” The voice was familiar to him… “Shit… It’s her.” He thought to himself, his eyes darting around the room.


“Now you now, I can’t blink while my power is active. So just stay perfectly still for me ok?” From the upper floors came another familiar person. “Damn it. Not Kong too!” The large gorilla man cracked his knuckles and grinned. “Hey Charlie. Been a while… We got a party all set up for you, You gonna come peaceful?” He felt a fat arm wrap around his body, “I got him.” This was bad, very bad, Charlie knew who this was… Blob, Medusa and Kong? Demetrus wasn’t pulling any punches with this one was he…


“Alright, Well then I can finally blink.” A young woman, wearing a full burka, crawled out from under another desk and cracked her neck. “Hey blob… Long time no see...” Charlie smiled. “SHUT UP! I STILL AIN’T FORGIVE YOU!” He growled back. “Yeah yeah… whatever tubs.” He shook his head and pointed at the ground. “Just… Put me down, I’ll walk there.” Blob let go of the teen and THUD! “Thanks buddy… You were always the nicest of the group.” He stood back up and brushed himself off.


“There’s one more.” Kong smirked as he walked past Charlie. “You better not try to run. Doll’s around here somewhere.” That thought alone as enough to creep him out beyond belief. “Great… Awesome...” His eyes searched the area like crazy… He really wanted to know where the hell she was...


----------



## Tenma (Aug 8, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Yesterday's Heroes

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​


Karma15 said:


> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
> Location: Flying Towards Hell's Kitchen, NY
> @Tenma @Wizz
> 
> ...



Donovan derived a sort of savage amusement from seeing Damian Bourne quake before his wife. Seems that the mighty Silhouette was little more than a henpecked husband. Still, he considered it beneath him to openly mock Damian, so he let a chuckle suffice. At that point, Victor piped up. "What's ejaculating?" Donovan turned sharply, and did Roman and Damian. "Er, buddy, you mean, you have never...you know..." Donovan gestured at his dick as he looked in disbelief. This hyperactive chipmunk was even more of a dumbass than he had expected. Maybe he hadn't hit puberty yet. He turned to Roman, who was giving him a similar dumbfounded look.

Donovan walked down the magnificent gardens, taking in the surroundings. He'd never seen such luxury in his life, and it made him feel somewhat uncomfortable. Back at home, he had lived in this miserable little flat- water leaked in large, swollen drops from the ceiling every several feet, the walls and floor were in a state of disrepair, and the water in the bathroom just didn't run a good portion of the time. Parts of the structure were so worn down that he could have sworn part of the flooring was slightly tilted. His father had been the breadwinner, running a failing business. 

He always had the feeling, and sometimes made his sentiments known, that if his mother had been the primary breadwinner, they'd be doing much better. His mother had given him disapproving looks, and his father would sometimes yell at him, sometimes retreat to his room in quiet depression. Privately, he was sure all 3 of them knew that Johnny Wong Si Han was a good-for-nothing. His mother had always told him that when he grew up, he would understand why his father could not make it big. What he _did _understand was that if his mother had been willing to ditch those bloody Confucian shackles, they would be living in a decent house. At least.

Kito Bourne flung open the front doors to greet the two. He wondered what ability this woman had to control one of the world's most ruthless and imposing heroes. Maybe it was the money- this, from his understanding, was _her _house, not his. Maybe he was just the submissive one in bed- _probably into BDSM and that shit_, Donovan thought viciously. Or maybe he was just a pathetic bully.

Still, he kept his more unpleasant thoughts to himself, putting on a smile as he waved at his mentor's wife. "Hey, Ms Bourne. My name's Donovan!" Still, he could hardly resist ending on a somewhat condescending note. "Do take good care of Mr Bourne for us!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 8, 2016)

Daniel / A quiet ride home

Daniel found Jonathan waiting for him back in the gym area.  After a few pleasantries confirming that each was okay they found the waiting taxi to take them back to the school.  The ride was awkwardly quiet for a while but eventually Jonathan spoke.  "So how'd your fight go?"  It was a leading question, Daniel could tell that much but it was better than silence.

"Well enough, until the end I guess," he offered with as much cheer as he could manage.  "Doctor patched up the worst of the hits, though I imagine I'll be sore tomorrow."  He wouldn't be, assuming his quirk returned, but it was an expected pleasantry.

His roommate let out a slight hum thinking before replying, "I'm guessing you don't have much experience fighting?"  He paused for Daniel to nod, "you had pretty good instincts then for an amateur.  Kept yourself covered pretty well, a few of the hits looked bad but you avoided anything too damaging."

"Until the end," Daniel added with a slight chuckle.

Jonathan shrugged.  "Eventually it was going to happen.  And it's a lesson to learn for later."

"Yeah, I'll add 'don't let them break your leg' to my list."  Daniel shook his head and shifted the topic, "how did your fight end up?  I, uh, was out before the end of it."

"Sadly not much better than yours."  His tone was somber as he continued, "the tempo kept increasing as the fight went on, I was able to keep ahead of him using throws to redirect his attacks, but I got into the pattern of throwing all my weight into them to counter his shifts in gravity.  He anticipated this, and reversed the throw sending me into the floor hard enough to stun me."

Daniel shook his head, "I still don't believe that you could do so well against a pro.  How long have you been training?"

His roommate shifted slightly under the praise, "it wasn't as impressive as you'd think, Sparrow was restricted to a short list of techniques, his training was to work on flexibility with them.  I doubt it would have lasted as long with more freedom of movement."  He paused, his face slightly conflicted with the idea then shrugged it off returning to his more typical energy.  "I've been in martial arts most of my life though, as long as I can remember for sure.  I've never been book-smart, and I don't really have any particular talent for sports.  But my parents put me in martial arts at a young age, I just had a knack there and it helped me learn focus for other things.  Probably the only reason I've passed school this far."

"It's impressive though, and something that will give you a good advantage here."

"Maybe," he went quieter again, something clearly on his mind.

"What do you mean?"  Daniel said confused.

"Martial arts teaches focus and discipline, and certainly helps harden the mind and body for confrontation."  He spoke slower than usual, his normal energy foregone in favor of careful word choice, "but in a lot of the challenges here, and a lot of challenges in the real world, there is a lot more to it than technique.  The school places a lot of focus on quirk usage, and creative use of quirks is something that plays into a lot of the challenges.  This makes sense since that can decide a lot of confrontations in the real world as well.  So even in the challenges where I would have an advantage I might be behind."

"I don't understand, you--" Daniel started but his roommate quickly waved him quiet.

"I'm not a clever man, what I can do I try to do well but I'm aware of my shortcomings.  My quirk is flashy and good for making a name for myself but ultimately only adds a little to my fighting ability.  If you can get through -- or bypass -- that likely you'll win against me."

"Well, that's what school is for isn't it?  To help you learn new ways to use your abilities?"

Jonathan was silent for several long moments, face unreadable.  Finally he spoke, "let me explain it this way.  During my fight with Sparrow there were times when I was on the advantage, times when we were even, and times that I struggled to keep him off of me.  But at no point was Sparrow worried about the outcome of the fight, there was no fear in his actions."

Daniel frowned, confused, "well, it was a sparring match, you weren't supposed to really be hurting each other."

"You don't understand.  The Dark Rook was scared of you."  Daniel tried to object but Jonathan continued over him, "early on in the fight, he gave you a solid hit, knocked the wind out of you.  He was moving to finish you off as you tried to ward him off and he _immediately_ retreated.  From that point on he gave you a wide berth.  'Afraid' might be too much for it but he was certainly cautious."

"Why would he be?  He was probably just busy with three other people in the ring."

Jonathan shook his head, "no.  There was something more to it than that.  He had several clear chances to close on you and I doubt you would have fought him off.  Maybe he just misread things, a hero renowned for both his insight into situations and his combat skills must still occasionally make a mistake.  But something happened."  He paused and then shrugged, going quiet again.

He contemplated the idea for a few moments, why would he have been at all concerned about him?  Why would he be?  "So you think I did something?"  The confusion was still plain on his face.

"I _know_ something happened.  Not sure if it was intentional, or an accident, or just a coincidence but," he paused and shrugged.  "Not meaning to pry, it just illustrates the difference between me and a lot of others here."  And with that he went silent again, looking out the window at the approaching campus.


----------



## kluang (Aug 8, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You know what I dream every night. Freeing his head from his neck. To bring justice, to the man who laugh at it. He laughs at justice. He laughs when they took him away, knowing full well they can't touch him. And now when I can have him. He's within my reach, I should let him go? For justice? And then what? He rots in jail? Pleads for insanity? His kind aLWAYS WORM HIS WAY OUT, AND I WON'T LET IT!!!." and for the first time since she arrived here, she let out everything in her chest. Her pain, anguish, and the sense of loneliness, she blame all of it on that man over there. Tears swell at the edge of her eyes as she rants.

"This is your future heroes, Red Baroness? A blood thirsty thug? So this is the future of great American hero system? Judge, jury and executioner?" shout the duke and Tiffany gave one punch to the jaw, and knock him out. "Nobles. Glass jaw, all of them. Except fro you my queen, of course." The queen just shrugs and looks at Zozo, she is also interested to see how this play out.



> He turned and looked directly at her. "But that worm behind me is not worth sullying your or your master's name over his murder. We're not here to become executioners, and we aren't here to take the law into our own hands; we're here to become Heroes. And part of being a Hero means that we do the right thing." He put his hands on hers. "No matter how much it may hurt us personally."



"What does a hero means?"
"A mistake."
"Mistake?"
"Well mistake isn't the right word. Sacrifice is more like it. Or dumb."
"Why do you say that?"
"Because heroes aren't a bunch of honest cowards who runs away at the sight of trouble. They walk into it. Into trouble. Into the unknown. All because they want the people around them can see tomorrow's sunrise."
"That sounds nice."
"And dumb. But sometimes being a little bit stupid is all it needs to make the world better."

Zozo remembers. Her last chat with her master. On that fateful day. On a roof of his favourite diner. He loves hot black coffee in the morning. That old coot loves drinking his coffee while reading comics in the morning.

"But it's not fair. It's not fair....It's not fair...It's not..." she loosen the grip on her blade and buried her face into Vulcan's chest. And the echoes of Zozo rand through the empty hall, and from a distance they can see sirens approaching.

"The cavalry here. Late as always." laughs Tiffany and the queen raise her hand. "I believe the American tradition dictates after a successful mission, we must celebrate. I suggest we go for something to eat." Tiffany nods in agreement. "Sure do. Now where should we go..."

"Starbucks." answered the queen and Tiffany looked at her, curiously. "Starbucks?" she asked and the queen answered excitedly. "Yes. We don't have Starbucks in Ares, and I'm aslo curious about this place called Taco Bell."

"We're going celebrated at Starbucks and Taco Bell?" asked Tiffany again, just to be sure. "Yes. Does this doesn't satisfy you?" asked the queen. "Nope. You're the queen. Starbucks and Taco Bell it is. Let's go guys."

She then turns to Michael. "Now as a team leader, I am satsified by your performance, even if your decision to help me is questionable. I want the mission report on my desk tommorow. For now, let's satisfied the queen's request."

.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 8, 2016)

Daniel // The Road Home
Outside of Wolf Dorm

They rode into campus in silence.  Daniel searching for what exactly it was he should say.  He hated this sort of social event, it always felt like there was a "right" thing to say and he just never knew what it was supposed to be.  The normal energy that seemed to surround his roommate had evaporated, either from anger or just frustration he couldn't tell.

The pair got out and the taxi drove off.  Jonathan briskly moved for the dorms apparently done with the discussion.  Days of vexation rose to a boil with Daniel, this was one more in a list of things that hadn't gone at all the way it was _supposed_ to go.  And he had had about enough of it.  Fate had brought the pair together and barring emergencies they were stuck with one another for the term, there had to be a better way.

"Then change it," he called out after his roommate.

The other teen stopped, hesitated, then turned back to face Daniel.  "What are you talking about?"

"You don't like your chances when paired up against others, work to change how that goes.  You're worried your quirk won't measure up come up with other uses for it.  Your class schedule is challenging for you study and surprise yourself."  His voice was letting some of his frustrations out.  He could feel the emotions rising up outside of his control, and alien concept.

"Right," Jonathan said with exasperation.  "My whole life has been working to overcome problems, but I'll just work harder and the miracle of effort will solve everything."  

He started to turn but Daniel advanced pressing slightly aggressively.  "No.  Change how you approach things."  Jonathan started to respond but Daniel cut him off.  "As of tonight I officially have one fight to my name, it ended with me getting the stuffing kicked out of me.  Something I imagine will happen more than a few times before graduation.  It would happen less if you helped me.  You have problems with classes then lets study together.  And between the two of us maybe we'll come up with plans for other challenges they throw at us.  If two of us can't then lets find others!"

"I've always been more of a lone wolf, most heroes are," he said somewhat rawly.

"Good God I hate that," Daniel ranted.  "They put us in the 'grey wolf' dorm, saying that we're loners that are strongest under pressure.  But that's bullshit.  Wolves hunt in packs, they live together and work together to run down their prey.  Humans are social creatures, our biggest biological advantage is that we can work together to cover for each other.  Hell, tonight alone you worked with a group of heroes and you can be damn well sure the villains will work together now and again."  He paused for a moment, his breathing slightly increased.  He didn't need his quirk to know his blood was rushing.  A deep breath calmed him slightly and he reached out his hand, "let's work together.  Cover each others weaknesses and build off of each others strengths.  And from what I've seen here nobody will expect that."

And then a silent pause, Jonathan seemed taken aback by the whole idea.  Finally he reached out and took the offered hand shaking it.  "Okay, but I won't hold it against you when you regret it.  When do we start?"

Daniel felt the ache and fatigue throughout his body, the groaning protest saying that he should go and sleep for a week.  "Tonight, no time like the present right?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 8, 2016)

kluang said:


> "You know what I dream every night. Freeing his head from his neck. To bring justice, to the man who laugh at it. He laughs at justice. He laughs when they took him away, knowing full well they can't touch him. And now when I can have him. He's within my reach, I should let him go? For justice? And then what? He rots in jail? Pleads for insanity? His kind aLWAYS WORM HIS WAY OUT, AND I WON'T LET IT!!!." and for the first time since she arrived here, she let out everything in her chest. Her pain, anguish, and the sense of loneliness, she blame all of it on that man over there. Tears swell at the edge of her eyes as she rants.
> 
> "This is your future heroes, Red Baroness? A bloodthirsty thug? So this is the future of great American hero system? Judge, jury and executioner?" shout the duke and Tiffany gave one punch to the jaw, and knock him out. "Nobles. Glass jaw, all of them. Except for you my queen, of course." The queen just shrugs and looks at Zozo, she is also interested to see how this play out.
> 
> ...



"I know, I know." Michael hugged the then crying Claymore, consoling her as best he could. He looked over to the police cars as he heard the sirens. _"Finally the cops show up. Kinda wished they were here beforehand, but what are you gonna do?" _He heard the offer to Starbucks and Taco Bell and grit gis teeth at the prospect. "Coffee and Taco Bell?"

_". . . Well, tonight's certainly not gonna be fun."_ Michael shuddered at the thought. He hoped Blake could forgive and forget what was going to transpire.

Michael started to compile a mental report for later before stopping and turning his attention to Zozo. "I know it might not mean much right now, but it took a lot to do what you did. You showed that you already have the heart of a Hero." He walked off with Ms. Maye and the others.


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 8, 2016)

The Bourne Family: Damian & Kito
                                                        Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire​ @Tenma @Wizzrobevox

                        Kito sprinted down four flights of stairs with the speed of a cheetah and elegance of a ballet dancer. She flung open the grand halls of the manor's main entrance, and welcomed the group with a warm, yet almost fanatical smile. She greeted the boys individually, and smothered them with hugs. The atmosphere that had been ingrained within the group dynamic shifted into a warm and friendly tone, as if the group had been a family and not just a group of students, a brooding pro-hero, and an eccentric wife.

"You're all so CUTEEEEEEEE!" She bellowed loudly as she smothered the life out of the boys with her fierce hug.

     She noticed Damian walking inside without them. "Aww are you mad I didn't hug you too?" She gasped in a dramatic flamboyant manner. "Damian Bourne! Jealous! Oh my, better call the press"

      Roman was unable to contain his composure and broke at the sheer ridicule that Damian was facing. It was unlike him to snicker mischievously, it was juvenile, and completely out of character. The woman known as Kito had a strange air around her, the way she was able to bring out the dormant and repressed emotions that many fought to hide.

     "Could you at least make an attempt at keeping up appearances woman. Your behavior is unbecoming of someone who is next in line for the throne. A future queen should act more appropriately" He lectured, dropping the flustered and blush that had taken hold of him earlier.

"A future queen should act more appropriately" She mocked him in a playful tone. "Don't get cheeky hun. You weren't so vocal last night when you gave me that foot massage....now were you"

   This had struck a nerve and ended the short instance of defiance, there were no more witty comebacks from Damian, a fact which left the students speechless.

   Kito grabbed the boy's hands and led them inside. "Now, Now, don't be shy. Mama Kito will give you the V.I.P. tour"

   The boys went along with the woman's demands, immediately taking note of who really wore the pants in the household. If they thought Damian Bourne was intimidating, they had yet to see the monster that was his wife. The Silhouette, Damian Bourne was at often times the sheep, whereas his wife was the wolf. No matter how hard he tried, how much fight he gave, he could not being himself to defy her.

   The tour was a lengthy one, it had taken them nearly an hour to comb through every room of the mansion. The building's infrastructure was similar to Grand Heroic's. Nearly every room had an art piece, whether it be a painting or a sculpture. The boys had learned that Kito Bourne( Kito Challa by her maiden name) was a renown artist and collector when she was not making her monthly visits to her native country.

"Alright, tours over. It's getting late, you'll be directed to your rooms shortly. We have a big day ahead of us tomorrow" Damian stated.

    Kito immediately interjected, "Nuh Uh, oh no you don't. The boys still have not seen the Man Cave"

"How many times must I tell you not to call it that. It's called The Sanctuary" He replied. "Besides, I'd rather not have them touch the wrong thing. Next thing you know someone has a hole in their eye"

 "Oh please, you're so paranoid. These kids are the next generation of heroes. What kind of example are you setting if you don't trust them enough to see your base of operations. Don't tell me the strong and fearless Damian Bourne is growing soft"

    He was taken aback by her sudden reason, he hated when she made valid points. "Whatever... French Fry! Kim! Monkey! Follow me!" He commanded, with the tone of a drill sergeant. The boys followed him as he led them to the main living room hall. They approached a painting of the Mona Lisa, where he turned the portrait clockwise, activating a hidden doorway.

"Enter at your own risk" He teased.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 8, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> The Bourne Family: Damian & Kito
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire​ @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> Kito sprinted down four flights of stairs with the speed of a cheetah and elegance of a ballet dancer. She flung open the grand halls of the manor's main entrance, and welcomed the group with a warm, yet almost fanatical smile. She greeted the boys individually, and smothered them with hugs. The atmosphere that had been ingrained within the group dynamic shifted into a warm and friendly tone, as if the group had been a family and not just a group of students, a brooding pro-hero, and an eccentric wife.
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: UnUnderstood*​
What.

The wife of there instructor was indeed a nice woman, she had a personality that brimmed with a care free light despite her position as a princess to be queen, and that was something Victor liked it people. The courage and strength to still have fun despite whatever position one held, since at the end of the day, no matter what power they helmed or how revered they were, they were still people. Plus anyone eccentric was a already up in Victor's books, he loved the high-energy and by the minute mood the gave off, truly interesting people. Her smile was as radiant as the sun itself and she held no inhibitions towards extending her kindness towards other. She was a friendly woman, a kind one, the kind of person Victor liked.


So why didn't he?

There was something....uncanny about the way she acted towards him, towards all of them to be precise, the presence she had. She was kind, affectionate, and had the most warming of presences about her. The kind of presence that made one feel...at home, like everything was fine, that they were safe here, and that compassionate pathos engulfed the room, without parallel. It seemed to wash out anything that Damian has carries about him and that presence became all too clear once she hugged him, an act he normally tried to avoid with others for a similar reason as to what was happening now, yet not nearly as extreme.

This feeling that emitted from her surrounded Victor, wrapped itself around him gently, as easy to miss as a passing whisper yet ever so clear. It was...a warm bowl of soup during a cold winter's night. A night light that shone resiliently in the corner of a pitch black room that threatened to swallow one whole, as well as the blanket that would one to give a sense of security. It was a feeling of peace that he could not compare to almost anything he had experienced before.


And he had no idea how to understand it. He couldn't comprehend this feeling, this presence, for some reason, he could relate to it. And when a human cannot comprehend something, their mind goes on a tangent to try and make sense of that which is ununderstandable. It racks itself on repeat, unable to leg go this outlier thought until some semblance of sense was made. Victor didn't understand this feeling, and he wanted too, but he couldn't. Her bellows of proclamation stating they were all cute didn't sit well with him. In any other situation, he would have  immediately thanked her and retorted back with his own compliment on her behalf, and maybe he did out of sheer instinct, but he certainly wasn't aware of it if he did.

The words spoken simply slipped through one ear and out the other as his mind tried understand why he felt fraught towards the atmosphere this woman had, the fact that she hugged him. He didn't particularly enjoy hugs, despite what his personality might lead one to believe. For all his kindness and openness, acts of affection such as hugs had never sat well with him for some reason, the brought out similar feelings of discomfort, though none like this. In fact, the way this feeling seemed to assert itself, it was eerily similar to something before... something he felt before... someone he knew before....

"Now, Now, don't be shy. Mama Kito will give you the V.I.P. tour" She said gleefully as she grabbed all the boys hands's.


"A mom? Well...they're like...a symbol of safety. They make you feel safe and like everything is going to be okay, the cook and clean and give biiiig hugs that make everything better! They love you unconditionally."

"Then...are you my mom then, Almond?"

"I wouldn't say that, I'm just your big sister. Though, I guess the way I described it, I could be one, hahaha!"

"That's good."

"Why's that?"

"...Is it normal that I don't like moms?"

"Hm?"

"I don't understand them."

"Huh?"

_Victor had not known his mother his entire life, he has no particular connection towards her or the idea of affection in such a way, giving him no prior understanding of it his youth, and he did not understand it now. This has given him a complex of sorts, his rejection of affection and motherly attributes such as caring about him even while fine and doting on him has been birth from both his lack of proper prior exposure and childhood experiences that made him used to not being cared for or doteded on as a norm. He has no idea how to relate or make sense of this conundrum of Kito's sentimences , and the feeling it brought about could only be described as_​
Ambivalence.​Before he knew it, however, he was stood in front of the the secret chamber that apparently belonged to the Joker. How did he get there? What had happened? Was he in some kind of daze? Regardless, and without hesitation, Victor stepped inside out of sheer curiosity, or perhaps to give his mind something else to focus on, both were likely options.

@Tenma @Karma15

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Olivia (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe I didn't want someone on my side. It was honestly quite a new experience, for not only one, but two people to jump to my defense. Although the boastfulness of the newest entry made me both amazed and curious. Maybe it's just a complete opposite of my personality, but I would never go around bragging the extents of my powers. At that point as well, was he telling the truth? Could he really move that fast? For someone so young to have such control over his quirk, that would be quite the feet. Maybe he is a genius of our generation.

Regaining a bit of my senses I stumbled back on towards my feet and took a good look at my surroundings. It was strange to see these people around me, defending me, but it made me feel weird. It made me feel like I needed to depend on others to survive at this school. That was wrong. I could stand on my own. Just because I didn't want trouble doesn't mean that I have to let these people trample over what little pride I have and defend me. I don't need them, I can handle a girl like this all on my own.

"I appreciate the concern you both are giving me, but I can speak for myself. I will not harm another student here if I can avoid it. This girl is nothing, just threatened that she saw what true power looks like."

The girls face contorted as if she was going to yell and make a comeback, but the newest entry decided to ignore my statement entirely and turn his attention to the bigger upperclassmen.

"Jeez dude...did you really have to call her a bitch and make a bigger scene..." Bitt deferred to the booming presence of the upperclassman, who was intervening on behalf of Phoebe.

I again felt baffled at the need to come to my defense even when I didn't need it, but his sort of over-confident nature, a sense of knowledge, power, and charisma, just oozed out of him. It was slightly obnoxious, but also quite mystifying. I finally started standing fully on my own two feet again, but all around me became a blur. All I could recall was the blue-haired boy's feet stepped backwards before stepping forward. Before I could even process it though, I was a fair bit distance away with just the two of us. It took my brain a moment to realize that he had run us away from the other two.

"I don't know what just happened, but I didn't ask you to whisk me away! I could have handled that all by myself!...However...I am glad that I don't have to deal with that bitch anymore. So I suppose a thanks is in order."

I huffed, trying to not act in total gratitude that he had pulled me out of the situation entirely. I looked it him from the sides of my eyes, wanting to not let my twisted mind get any sort of idea on what I should do with him. Keeping him at an arms length, I decided the best way to proceed would be to introduce him to me, not to the rumors he's been listening to.

"Hello, my name is Phoebe Rêver. I don't know what you've heard about me, maybe that I'm a trouble maker, or that I'm strong, or that I'm some sort of villain in disguise of a upcoming hero. Regardless, I do have some bad news for you, there aren't many that can say they've gotten to know the real me. There...is a reason for that, so you doing this favor for me, getting me out of that situation...I appreciate it, but don't go expecting me to act like I'm in your dept. Trust me, it will bring you nothing but pain."

@SoulTaker @Wizzrobevox​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 9, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Yesterday's Heroes, part 2

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​


Karma15 said:


> The Bourne Family: Damian & Kito
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire​ @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> Kito sprinted down four flights of stairs with the speed of a cheetah and elegance of a ballet dancer. She flung open the grand halls of the manor's main entrance, and welcomed the group with a warm, yet almost fanatical smile. She greeted the boys individually, and smothered them with hugs. The atmosphere that had been ingrained within the group dynamic shifted into a warm and friendly tone, as if the group had been a family and not just a group of students, a brooding pro-hero, and an eccentric wife.
> ...



Damian continued to make a show of himself, embarrassing himself before his wife. The comment on the foot massage just about confirmed the whole BDSM affair for Donovan- he got a mental image of Damian licking his wife's feet, which amused him more than he felt proud of. He typed into the group chat, out of Damian's prying eyes.

Donovan Wong: World's greatest hero is a fucking cuckold. lmao
victor rickter: Eh, I think its kinda cute! He's one of us!
Roman: .....

As the overexcited Mrs Bourne led them around the house, Donovan made careful notes about anything he found interesting. This was, after all, the abode of one of the greatest heroes alive, and one of the few Mighty Elite members still on active duty. Unfortunately, he found little but overabundant lavishness and wealth, which he had little interest in at best and felt a great distaste towards at worst. He had to admire Damian Bourne's shamelessness to some degree- the majority of heroes would want to promote themselves as great bleeding-hearts, publicly expousing values of giving and looking like spandex-wearing philanthropists. Mr Bourne clearly didn't give a shit if people considered him a gold-digger, publicly basking in such indulgent wealth. If one thing characterized the Silhouette from what he knew, it would be his inability to give a shit what anyone thought....except when it came to his wife, clearly.

The tour ended fairly abruptly, and Damian, after some convincing, decided to show them his inner sanctum. At this, Donovan got excited. Good lord, he thought that tedious house tour would never end. "Enter at your own risk" Damian smirked, rotating his Mona Lisa copy like he was reenacting those cheesy spy movies his family occasionally would watch in drive-bys. The Sanctuary, huh? Donovan doubted he'd be allowed to take any pictures, but in his experience his notepad always did well enough.

Exchanging an excited glance with Roman, who appeared positively beside himself with anticipation, Donovan stepped into the darkness of the Man Cave. _Well, this should be interesting at least..._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kei (Aug 9, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Can you please give it a chance?"



_Troya Magunson_
_[Afternoon Flames]_
_@Unlosing Ranger_

_“Don’t touch her! Don’t touch it!”_

_“Ew! Ew! You touched it! You touched it!”_

It felt warm. It felt warm and soft, a bit sweaty, but still warm. Troya looked down at the hand that grasped hers so tightly, that had held no ill will towards her that she could sense. It was weird, she almost got the same feeling as that Bitt boy and it disgusted her. It disgusted her because she didn’t know what to do with this. It was like a wave of emotions that overcame her, because she didn’t know what to do with it. Should she yank her hands away? Or should she gently pull away? Or should she dip and run? Troya eyes focused on the warms hands that wrapped around hers so tightly. 
​This…. this was really weird…

But at the same time….
​_Nice?_​
Troya gently pulled her hands away from the girls before taking her cellphone from the girl’s hand. With her free hand she reached into her skirt pocket and pulled out her cellphone. She tapped add contact on both of their phones as she wrote down her number in the girl’s phone and proceeded to call herself. The light buzzed on her phone and Troya showed her phone to the girl, showing that she had her actual number. 

“….” Troya didn’t know what to say as she handed her the girl phone back to her, “Just…Warn me before you call? I…”

Troya face flushed red before turning away as she began to rub the back of her neck, “Despite me not hanging around people, I study and train a lot by myself. Send me a text and…I’ll answer alright.”

“Just don’t go calling me too much you hear!”  Troya barked, “I’m not going to get all friendly with you alright! It’d better be something important! Or I’ll block your number!”

Troya grumbled as she crossed her arms, but mentally she cursed herself for saying something like that. Today was a day that was sending her on a long drive to a mental institute! However, somewhere it was kind of fun not expecting what will come next.

“Alright…. I’ll guess I’ll see you around.” Troya struggled to find words to say goodbye, “See ya…I guess… Whatever…”











​

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2016)

Kei said:


> _Troya Magunson_
> _[Afternoon Flames]_
> _@Unlosing Ranger_
> 
> ...


There is a huge smile from Melaina, she accepted. Troya wasn't as bad as she put herself off to be.
Just needed someone to talk to her insistently despite the attitude.
Loud stomach grumblings echo from Mel as Troya is saying awkward goodbyes.
"Hey, I know you're wanting to part. But do you want to grab some food Troya? I remember the pamphlet saying there is a small Cafe on campus. There probably wouldn't be that many people there this time of the day."
That sounded like something that'd be done on a first date...
@Kei


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 9, 2016)

Daniel / The Results of a Night's Work
Wolf Dorms

Daniel awoke early the next morning.  As he rose he noted with satisfaction the stiffness of new muscle.  He took his time and slowly stretched, a run would also be nice but his stomach's protest would need to be addressed first.  He also felt the familiar awareness of his body that came from the presence of his quirk.  A quick "look" confirmed that his injuries were healed and that his body was already working to grow from his experiences yesterday.  Things had gotten surreal after their return.  He allowed his memory to wander as he dressed and headed for some breakfast.

_Tired, Jonathan said, is the perfect time to start training.  The books would wait until the brain was focused.  And with that they headed to the gym for meditation and Daniel's first lesson in the martial arts.  Meditation was not as easy as he expected.  In theory it was straight forward, sit comfortably and clear the mind.  The reality was different, doing _nothing _was a foreign concept to Daniel.  Doing one thing was unusual enough.  Sitting he could do but his mind quickly wandered to schedules and plans for homework sessions and other things.  And like clockwork every time his mind wandered he was rewarded by a painful shock from a disapproving Jonathan.  Daniel was beginning to wonder if his roommate was psychic.
_
Breakfast was a quick in and out, not many were there this early and Daniel was perfectly content with some protein bars and milk to go with his supplements and water.  He found a seat to himself and ate briskly, if with care.  The whole digestive process had more involved to it than most people thought.  Chewing especially helped, the body could more quickly absorb the food if it was ground finer.  Internally he could feel enzymes working with the acids in his stomach to tear apart the food.  Mentally he encouraged the process, carefully directing the nutrients along their way to the bloodstream and then on to where they were needed.  After a long night's workout the body was eager to grow so it took little encouragement from him.

_Once his meditation finally reached the approval of his roommate they moved on to studying.  He did feel oddly focused, though Jonathan wasn't lying about his scholarly proficiency.  There was also a haze of exhaustion just out of sight.  Not bad yet though without his quirk it was much harder to banish the feeling.  Still there was work to be done.  There was a droning repetition to the work, to help the brain drink up the knowledge.  After a few hours it felt like progress was made, though it was also getting that much harder to keep his eyes open.
_
Breakfast ate and well on its way to being absorbed Daniel set off on a jog.  Getting the blood flowing and the new muscles warm would help encourage them to be lean and fast muscle.  He didn't want to be huge, he needed to keep speed and flexibility just as much.  He focused inward as he ran, feeling the blood circulate, reacquainting himself with his body.  The injuries from last night had been healed, but the scars were still present.  Ribs bruised remembered being near-cracked, his knee wouldn't forget the damage done anytime soon, and the poison, that left universal echos of pain.  But nothing lasting.  Wombatman's doctor did quality work.

_After the study session they moved on to martial arts.  Daniel wasn't sure what he expected, but it certainly wasn't what he got.  In his mind martial arts were the fast, tricky moves.  Throws and kicks and the sort of things that one simply couldn't defend against.  What they worked on was a punch.  Simple, straight, direct.  Jonathan demonstrated and then critiqued.  Probably _ten thousand times_ Daniel punched, and each time was met with simple corrections, faster, stronger, different angle, better grip.  The corrections were polite but absolutely demanding in perfection.  It took everything he had to fight of the exhaustion of fatigue and focus, one punch at a time.
_
Run finished he headed back to the dorm to hit the shower.  This was more for personal and societal reasons than growth, though a warm shower promoted blood flow and would help speed development.  When he was done he dressed for class and sat on the edge of the bed.  Uncharacteristically he closed his eyes and focused inwardly.

His body was made up of trillions of cells, he could feel them all, see them all, but like grains of sand on the beach it was hard to focus on them individually in any useful quantity.  That's why normally he tried to work with systems, aiding digestion, bloodflow, encouraging the right mix of chemicals to affect natural changes.  It was easier and faster, but it wasn't his limit.  He reached inside, mentally looking closer and closer.  Start small.

He focused on his ribs, the right side, the 5th true rib, that was the one that took the brunt of the hit.  He could feel the memory of the pain despite the healing.  He looked closer still, bone was made of fiber-like strands, bound together.  Strong enough to give form though still a bit flexible.  That was a good template.  But it wasn't enough.

Deeper still, the fibers of the bone were constructed of cells, bound together like a web.  It was actually full of holes, pores, to allow bloodflow to and from the marrow.  The design was haphazard, life truly was random when you looked close enough.  Millions of years of evolution set the template, then his own years of growth filled out the pattern.  It wouldn't be wrong to call it a miracle given the odds at play.

With a slight mental touch the delicate web exploded.

Pain flared in his mind, threatening to consume him.  Stupid!  He rebuked himself and quickly silenced the offended nerves.  Already he could feel a tickle of blood pooling, moving to wash the tiny fragments of of bone away, nature at work but he wasn't done with those cells yet.  He reached out with his mind, grabbing the fragments and holding them, then very carefully he worked to build his own web, a carefully ordered structure designed to maximize both the structure and elasticity of the bone.  It took incredible concentration but slowly the new pattern began to form.  He allowed it to work, slowly breaking apart the old to make way for the new as he worked along the rib bone.

Once it was done he glanced up at the clock, still some time before he had to head to class, and there were a whole lot of bones to work through.


----------



## Kei (Aug 9, 2016)

_The Pack_
_Richard Gaiden || 7 Years Ago_

Richard didn’t believe in fate, he hated the word, but what else would he call the meeting with the black wolf?

Just like the world around him began to topple and turn, so did his beliefs, so when they first locked eyes the first word that came to mind was fate. This was what people meant by fate. Like this wasn’t some strange alignment of the planets or two boats passing each other in the wide open sea. No this was fate, not a chance meeting, the world wanted these two people to meet. Maybe that was why in the middle of this abyss of white they met each other and when the black wolf beckoned him to follow he did without a second thought. 

Transfomers could understand each other even if they were transformed, because deep down they were still human, there was still some human things they did even in animal form. It was like meeting someone from America when that person was located in Korea or China. It was just an instant sense of relief even if the two people didn’t know each other. That’s the sense of relief that Richard had while he was walking in the snow with the black wolf.

Looking at him, they were the same size, so that meant that they were around the same age. The smell of smoke clung to his fur, someone like him smoked? Usually people like him would stray away from strong smells, but maybe the saying everyone different was finally applying to something now. 

Richard followed the other wolf down an alley way and down a flight of stairs to a bright lavender door with a neon pink hung in on it saying _“The Pack”._

The Black Wolf jumped on its hind legs and began to scratch on the door, barking loudly until finally a girl with pink hair and purple lips yanked the door open!

“I HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME!” She yelled as she looked at the black wolf, “God damn it! You are going to make me have to buy new paainn----“

She stopped her words in her track until she looked at Richard, _“Ah!”_

“You brought a friend?” She asked, the black wolf barked implying a yes. Taking a good look at her she wasn’t dressed for the weather at all. She wore a bright white dress that ruffled up at the end. The white dress had a ton of polka dots, pink, to purple, to yellow and red. Her long stocking was thin and had a different color strips….

She was what his mother would call the gaudy type

“Hurry up! Come in! Come in! I put some coffee on already!” She opened her door wider, “I have some extra clothes, so you don’t have to worry about anything at all.”

“My name is Vee by the way, nice to meet you!” Vee smiled so brightly it reminded him of those cartoon characters the way she smiled so big that she showed off her teeth, “Just head to bathroom in the back and I’ll get right with cha.”

Richard didn’t know if barking at her was appropriate so he simply just lowered his head up and down before making his way in after the Black wolf. Once inside he was greeted with warmth and the smell of coffee, but not only that sights. Warm lights and red leather couches, weird paintings hung the wall, but that wasn’t the only thing that caught his attention, the people there stared at him, was he not allowed here?

“Hurry up now, I wanna meet the person that Ant brought home!” Vee tapped his butt causing him to jump a bit, “Welcome to the Pack! Home away from home!”​


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

*Bitt Being Bitt
W/
Phoebe*​
Bitt Stiles was a lot of things and while not necessarily book smart he knew how to read a room, sometimes to the detriment of his own self-esteem. Looking at everyone around him and just the way the entire thing was going, well it seemed like trouble. Four quirk users, the two older kids acting in a manner way below their grade level, Phoebe who had gotten a rep as some kind of powerhouse monster before the first week was out, and himself, the scion of tranquilo,tranquilo. On paper Bitt was probably the weakest one in the quartet but the truth was that Bitt was too young and ignorant to understand weakness or strength. Still that did not hamper him from being similar to the rest of the human genome with his ability to come to the right conclusion with the wrong thinking.

The diminutive neophyte telegraphed his plan with gesture that could be described as bombastically subtle, pulling his goggles down, it was really his way of telling himself that he had to be serious. Quickly he jumped backward causing his body becoming blurry before he peels away. 

It was an out of body experience, Bitt was in disbelief at how the world around him was put on a slightly different time frame, a slow motion like effect that made the erstwhile speedster acutely aware of how unglued he was. This was a different take than his usual Phenomenal Dash granted, way even people's expressions were gradually tolling as if his eyes were a camera capturing an awkward candid shot. Still his intent never muddied, he never lost focus, snatching Phoebe and taking off.

When he stopped the world shook back into it's proper rooting. Bitt went into a full body clench as Phoebe backed away. He could hear her speaking but the Phenomenal One felt his body fall forward as if he were tumbling out of a window. Bitt's sense of balance compromised, he tried to fight gravity as his body sagged. He closed his eyes and gritted his teeth hoping she wouldn't notice, or wouldn't bring up how off-kilter he was at the moment. He regained his composure at the end of it, 

"I appreciate it, but don't go expecting me to act like I'm in your dept. Trust me, it will bring you nothing but pain."

"Tranquilo,Tranquilo." It was a release for Bitt, a mantra that centered him. Finally allowing himself to collect his thoughts.

"You know I have to start off by askin. How you doin?" Bitt's slight northeast accent slipping out, but he didn't wait for a response, the question was rhetorical. "I think it's pretty rude to tell someone they can't step in if they see people acting shitty. That's the kind of selfish. I mean how does that even work in a place like this? People are just supposed to walk by that wheat ass scene, not say anything and let the fact they did nothing just stick to them like chewed up bubblegum?" Crossing his arms he blew a strand of hair that fell on his face. "Seems pretty scared money to me. I mean yeah I have heard of you. They say you went in on that one girl from our dorm and it was pretty fucked up. Still I don't know when I saw what was happening I don't know it was harshing my tranquilo and I just didn't want it to happen anymore."

Bitt didn't say anything for a minute. He felt somewhat uneasy. Phoebe could swear up and down that she wasn't in some way dangerous but Bitt knew on an intuitive level that someone didn't unseat a top 10 student without being a bit of a badass.

"Bt dubs dude that shit is just a tad bit ungrateful. I wasn't going to collect a debt but you know I kind of have to say that but of course you're in my debt. You could have handled it but I did and it's probably better since your so hot already."

What Bitt really meant was that she had so much heat on her from her fight with Rae Hart that she was inviting even more whispers by doing anything no matter how innocuous. What Bitt Stiles had really done was be Bitt Stiles, he let his subconscious say what he had tried to ignore. Quickly he tried to put the proverbial toothpaste back in the tube.

"It's not really a big deal I won't hold it over your head. Just, well, I don't really know? What are you going to do if it happens again?" 

@Olivia


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 10, 2016)

The Sanctuary
Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 




Vast was one word that described Damian's base of operations, The Sanctuary. The group descended down a flight of stairs that led to a 400 meter passageway. After passing through they were led inside an almost football stadium sized cavern system. The caverns infrastructure resembled that of a catacomb rather than a cave. Roman could hear the bats screeching from the ceiling, beams of light pierced from above, the sound of running water could be heard from a distance. Gazing at the seemingly endless darkness he wondered just how grand this cave was.

"This cave system is one of the largest in the country, and stretches all across Manhattan" Damian had seen the look of inquiry on the boys face.

"How do you track of a city as big as Manhattan, let alone New York" Roman asked.

"As much as I hate to admit it I'm not the only hero in New York, there are other agencies which govern their respective districts. If I were to be honest, these agencies are shit. If there's one thing you should know, it's that the system is flawed. In the capitalists society we live in, Heroes are seen more as celebrities rather than enforcers of law. Especially in this state. Many of the agencies here are for show. They exist to eat up the money of tax payers while they do shoddy work" Looking at his eyes you could see how intense they were."Why do you think New York has the smallest population of heroes. No one wants to work in a city like this, where crime runs rampant, the villains are crooked, and the law enforcers are even more so. Without this crusade, if I didn't do what I did out there, beat down the pieces of shit that plague the streets, New York wouldn't survive" Realizing he'd gone off topic he diverted back to the question. "To answer your question, this is how I keep tabs on the city"

The Sanctuary had a supercomputer that surpassed even the most efficient computers of government intelligence agencies. It was a quantum computer that allowed Damian to have around the clock global surveillance,and information on all of his enemies and allies.

"In this world of superhuman abilities, knowledge has become even more valued"

The students were given a tour of the many workings of The Sanctuary. Damian showed them his trophy case, salvaged costumes and weapons from the most notorious villains in the country, notable accessories and weapons used by many of The Mighty Elite. Mounted on one of the walls was a collection of military grade rifles, hand grenades, state of the art quirk suppressors that were modified in the form of bullets, where upon impact the bullet would inject a neurotransmitter through the bloodstream that inhibited quirks.

Roman could not contain the inner fan boy within him. Admiration was not an emotion he commonly experienced let alone impressed. Although he knew Damian was a cold, rude man, who was submissive to his wife, he was passionate about his one man crusade against crime, and had an impressive arsenal at that. Yet, what interested Roman was how the man came to acquire it all. This technology was on par, if not ahead of the world.

"Uh, Damian, I mean Mr. Bourne. How exactly did you get your hands on all of this. I understand your wife is a princess of a nation and all, but how does one man have access to such military grade equipment, many of which I'm sure haven't even been released to the military"

Damian's eye brow arched slightly. He was beginning to suspect that the boy's thought of him as a moocher, a pathetic man with an impressive skillset, yet relied on his wife for everything.

"Contrary to what you, Monkey, and Mr. North Korea over there think, much of my wealth is my own. My identity has never been released to the public, henceforth they know me as Damian Bourne, president of the largest security company in the world, Bourne Weapon. I finance my own operations, my wife's native country, Nikunda, is the leading nation in technological advances and supplies me with exports that include the latest weaponry and technology. Consequently, I am not the man you may think me to be, so expel the narrow minded view that I depend on my wife"

Kito interjected once more, as if on cue. "Oh really darling? Who provided you with the start up money to launch your company again? Who is the princess of Nikunda and is therefore the sole reason you have a business relationship with the country again?"

Damian Bourne, greatest hitman in the world, member of The Mighty Elite, was whipped.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 10, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> The Sanctuary
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> ...


*The Bonds We Share For Now: Uninterested*​
"Hey, um, Mr. Damian?" Victor said as he raised his hand. "Is this tour over soon? This is all honestly kinda boring." He said flatly. The hightlight of the tour was definitely the supercomputer, but outside of that, none of this stuff interested him. His dad had plenty of quirk suppressors of all varieties so that didn't impress him, all these weapons were either types he had experienced first hand or seen somewhere on tv. The costumes didn't hold any particular intrigue to him either, outside of sparking one or two ideas for additions to his costumes. There was nothing for him here, despite all the enthusiasm Roman seemed to have regarding the whole situation. In an odd turn of events, he was the bright-eyed kid while Victor remained reserved in the face of Manhattan's protector, who was quickly turning into a snoozefest of a person. His expression seemed dull as he stared at his superior, nothing about this situation so far had been to his liking. Honestly, he just wanted to turn in for the night and let that be that until tomorrow.
@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## kluang (Aug 10, 2016)

Tiffany. Red Baroness.

My first job with students is over. I'm very thankful none of them get hurt. I really need to triple check any request or someone will die. Someone on my side. And I will not have that.

But we did have fun. Well they did. I got bounce around by a mute sniper and was save by my students and now I have to file a report on property damages, ranging from a vendor machine to three airplanes and my stomach is killing me. Note to myself, if a royalty said they want Taco Bell tell them no. Take them to Subway or White Castle. Or some overly price five star Beverly Hills restaurant. I even freaking pay for it.

Fuck this report. I'm watching Castle.


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 10, 2016)

A Suicide Squad or Mission Impossible?

@Atlantic @SoulTaker



             Milo took a casual stroll through the Grey Wolf campus, taking in the scenery and like a cool autumn breeze, nostalgia blew past him. Not too long ago he had been a Grey Wolf. A loner who was more suited for solo work. That was what he perceived himself to be until he was selected to be a Grey Wolf. It was here that he learned the that the wolf was not a creature of solitude or reticence. Rather than lunge at the face of adversity, the wolf waits, he observes and gathers information. Information came easy to Milo, it was how he survived before running into God's Eye, know your enemy, and act. In this case Milo needed to know his targets, three speedsters who have barely scratched the surface with their abilities, but together are capable of great things. Like information, Milo found that it was just as easy to find people. Humans were undeniable victims of their habits, shaking off a habit was like losing your shadow, the absence left you feeling empty and broken. Vino Ventonelli was one of those people, a slave to his desires.

At his first glance of Vino's photo he could tell the boy was a smoker, and a frequent one at that. It was the eyes that gave it away. That seemingly ancient, aged look in the boy's glare suggested that the he was either involved with drugs or a chronic smoker. Milo knew if not for his quirk the boy would have gotten lung cancer by now. Prior experience had told him that there were very few spots in GHH were one could smoke in peace. He knew because, well, he was a former smoker himself.

"I see you've already familiarized yourself with my old spot eh?" Without revealing his presence he had gotten  behind Vino, who was smoking behind a giant tree behind one of the school buildings.

"Who the fuck are you" Vino knew only a pro could mask his presence so skillfully, he had a hunch the guy worked for the school.

"Oi, Oi, relax there buddy. Drop that killing intent. I'm an associate of God's Eye and today is your lucky day" He threw his hands up in defense, trying to reason with the boy. "From what I hear you're the kid who knocked out on the first day of History with God's Eye. You got guts kid, we could use guys like you in the future. Here take this, and if you're in come to the Grey Wolves rec room at sunset" He handed Vino a portfolio containing an internship application.

Before Vino could reply he placed his hand on the boy's should. The shadows emitting from the background warped, tangling, as if they were dancing. Vino and Milo's shadow were side by side. They looked as if they were real, they moved, warped, changing shape. The shadows ceased their actions and reverted back to their original forms.

Vino recoiled backwards as he felt a shiver run through his spine. "What the fuck was that?"

Milo left the red head in his confused state and made way for the Golden Eagles dorm. Elendel Specter was the next target.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF

Scratch, scratch, scratch

Dimitri, standing by himself, scratched the top of his head angrily. It wasn't because some jerks didn't buy his merchandise like last time(he had already successfully done so on his way here). It was because he was inside of this airport. Where many people from all different parts of the world hustle and bustled all about. No, no, he wasn't bothered by crowds. Afterall, what kind of top hero would he be if was afraid of a group of people? 

The problem was his reason for being here. That being, given the task of picking up and escorting an individual from the airport and welcoming them to the United States of America. Anyone could do this sort of task. Which is why they sent out a young upstart like him. Added on to the fact that this person arriving was also from Russia.

"Give me a break, how am I suppose to look like a great hero doing this? I might aswell be walking old ladies across the street," Dimitri commented while resting his back against a nearby handrail. He was on the lower floor underneath the first floor. Down here he waited behind the security check in station, where the awaited person of interest would arrive from.

".....heh if they're a sucker, maybe I can have them buy all kinds of my merch," a shady and sleazy grin crept along the google-headed boy's expression as he looked down at his largely stuffed backpack full of his custom-made merchandise. As he scanned up, he found a security officer's eyes inspecting him. No doubt because Dimitri looked so suspicious. 

"Ah, hehe~" the up-and-coming hero quickly put on a harmless mask as he cutely waved at the officer. After seeing the security guard turn away, Dimitri stuck his tongue out rudely behind his back.  ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 10, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
The First Assignment 

____________​One of the few things Elendel was confident about was his own ability. He'd spent so long learning how to use his ability to detect the presence of others in the air (and subsequently going out of his way to find routes to avoid them) that it was almost second nature to him. The pattern of their movements, the deftness of their steps, the sound of their breathing—nothing escaped his 'vision'.

That's how he knew he was being followed down the halls. At first, he thought it simple coincidence, simply brushing it off as another student wanting to go to the toilet or something. But even as he passed by the boy's toilets and made his way outside, he could still feel the other person trailing behind after him, and that was how he knew he was being followed.

A shard of anxiety pierced his heart. _Oh no... is it that large person from the first day who I knocked over? Is he looking for r-revenge? _Elendel gulped, using his quirk to mask the sudden quickness of his breathing. What could he do? He didn't want to get into another fight and get into trouble again, and he had a feeling that if he went somewhere alone to confront him about it, it'd be playing into his hands. He wasn't sure what the exact length was, but the stalker was keeping a very measured distance away from him.

Elendel looked around. There were only a few students about and no teachers—no chance of him getting into trouble. He raised a single hand and flexed the fingers, 'parting' the air around him like a pair of curtains and began to move very, very fast. He dashed by the students, turned sharply around one of the walls, vaulted over another wall and landed in another part of the courtyard, giving himself a few moments before checking the air currents again.
_
I lost him. Phew..._

Suddenly, he felt a tap on his shoulder. "Hey there. Didn't think you'd lost me, did you?"

Elendel screamed. "H-how?!" he exclaimed, turning around with his eyes widened. He wasn't sure what he was more surprised by. The fact that his stalker wasn't who he thought it was, or the fact that the darkly dressed man had managed to completely fade out of his sensing ability.

"I'll tell you later, kid," the mysterious stranger said sardonically. "For now, just follow the instructions on this note. It's in your left trouser pocket." A wink, and then...

He was gone, disappearing during one of Elendel's blinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olivia (Aug 10, 2016)

What will I do if it happens again? With this sort of question I felt the need to say statements like "Are you stupid?" and "Didn't you hear me the first time?". But I didn't allow initial reactions to jump the gun, and allowed his question to sink in, and in all honesty it left me a little confused. What in the world would I do? I don't know exactly who this guy is, but he is at least able to read situations well. No matter what he heard of me, he must have figured that I probably would like to avoid using my quirk, otherwise I would have used it against that girl back there. Or maybe he's trying to figure me out, to actually see what kind of person I am. To see if his assumptions of me are correct.

Regardless of his intent, it leaves me with this burning question. What would happen? Truth be told I should put some serious thought towards this as it's likely not the only time I'll have a confrontation at this school. Everyone is so self-righteous that they think everything they agree with is infallible. If they see anything that's looks like a villainous act without trying to see the perspective of those involved. So now I'm brought back to the question, what will I do if it happens again?

I obviously can't just go out and beat people up who confront me. But if it results in a case of them using their quirk on me like with the previous two, will I have much of a choice? The problem is, is that I don't even want to defend myself, because of two things. One would be that my public image would become worse than it already is, and two is that I'd be giving into it...I'm not in control, I've never been and I feel as if I never will be, but if someone needs help I'll call upon its power. Except for those circumstances I refuse, especially on our own classmates after that whole incident. 

There's no reliable way for me to answer the question, and truth be told, I'd just try to do what I did earlier today and avoid the person all together. Of course today it didn't work out, but if that's the case then I'll just have to be subject to whatever they want to do until a school authority arrives. It's what I should have done in the case of Rae, and what I need to do for the future. I can't change the past, but I can decide what happens in my future, and I won't let this quirk control that.

"If this were to happen again, I'd be able to handle it. Listen, thanks for the help today, but I'll be fine. If I need someone to come out of the woodwork every time someone confronts me then I may as well lock myself in my room, and that won't help anyone. I'm here so I can help people, not for others to help me. All I want is for everyone to leave me alone and let me focus on what needs to be done."

I turned and started to walk away. I had every intention to just leave on the spot. However, it felt strange to just leave this guy after he removed me from that situation. This school had a decent population, but not so big that I'd never run into him again. I figured if I were going to attend this school I may as well not make everyone my enemy. I turned back to face him, allowing the words to manifest themselves.

"Thanks. See ya' around."

My farewell was rather simple, but it didn't need to be anything else. I let my breath exhaust from my body as I stumbled out of the school building. I knew I still had another class, but at this point I had too much on my mind. His statement still weighing on me. I had my answer, or so I thought, but I still couldn't sit comfortably. I walked out of the school and into the city, trying to sort out everything that was on my mind.

@SoulTaker​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a huge smile from Melaina, she accepted. Troya wasn't as bad as she put herself off to be.
> Just needed someone to talk to her insistently despite the attitude.
> Loud stomach grumblings echo from Mel as Troya is saying awkward goodbyes.
> "Hey, I know you're wanting to part. But do you want to grab some food Troya? I remember the pamphlet saying there is a small Cafe on campus. There probably wouldn't be that many people there this time of the day."
> ...



“Mmm, no thanks. I would usually take it up if it was your treat, but.” Troya smiled weakly, “I really have to go!”

[Place Holder for more things]

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2016)

Kei said:


> “Mmm, no thanks. I would usually take it up if it was your treat, but.” Troya smiled weakly, “I really have to go!”
> 
> [Place Holder for more things]



@Hollow @Qinglong @GiveRobert20dollars
*2nd day*
*A meeting of powers and likeness in the afternoon*​
"Alright then, I guess I'll go by myself. You'll always be welcome to join Troya."
Melaina walks out of the office after Troya leaves and heads for *The Cafe* for some black coffee and something for lunch. It's nearing 2 PM in the afternoon by the time she is there.
Once there she sits and waits for her order to be taken while watching her surroundings.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

*Honor Amongst Thieves
Bitt, Vino, Elendel*​
"Everyone needs help sometimes though..." Bitt put his hands in his pocket and meandered wishing that's what he had said to Phoebe instead of just letting her walk away. He knew it wasn't exactly him, the way he could tell he had sort of said the wrong thing and provoked pain within her. Yes, Bitt, was the one who reminded her but he wasn't the cause, her problem was something more internal and he knew that. Still in that moment he was hit by a wave of loneliness, it was like he was going to sink to the bottom of an ocean that wasn't even there. How it felt is how it played out in his head.

"Hey kid are you going to just stand there with that dumb listless stare all day. You look like a puppy who lost its owner, or a boy with girl problems. I don't know I'm not that perceptive and it doesn't matter."

Bitt cocked an eyebrow at the guy in combat gear who had apparated in front of him like Professor McGonogall. It wasn't abject shock so much as annoyance which in and of itself was odd as he deadpanned the suddeness of Ghost Thief's arrival. It would be easy to explain the young speedster's unperturbed state as a symptom of the tranquilo,tranquilo bug, but this was simply the disposition of a kid who grew up in the business. 

_"Sometimes people dropped down from walls or branches, sometimes people had been shrunk down to microsize and you see them...not microsized, oh and sometimes people just flew. The last part is kind of normal because it's a quirk world but they'll run out of ways to say I've seen a lot of weird shit growing up."
_
Still despite the blue haired teen's apathy to the intruder he did wonder what he wanted. Bitt noted the distance between them getting ready to dash backward and run off just in case.

"Woah there Bittan, cool your jets. I'm here from the internship program. The God's Eye recommended you for assignment."

"Oh come on man, what the fuck. She already gave me detention now she's signing me up for shiz, why can't she khapes mi yena’ane’a otkha, how you doin."

"Wow you're all kinds of messed up. You just cursed her out in Hebrew then went into a jersey thing but this was all proceeded by you saying the word shiz in 20xx. I'm trying to understand who she was trying to punish here. Well come with me and your out of detention." Ghost Thief wasn't sure he really had the authority to do that last part but he wanted the one with supposed highest top speed to be in the crew. It was a very simple and full proof gambit...

_A Few Hours Later..._​The convoy was a rather robust proposition, 6 wheels, over 1150 pounds of horsepower, half tour bus half luxury sedan, or put in an entirely crude way, iron war tortoise monster machine. It was government issue and would serve as the mobile base of operations for Vino, Elendel, Bitt, and Milo. The convoy was operated by an artificial intelligence named Artemis whilst Milo stood in front of the boys. The convoy was big enough to fit a table that could seat up to 6 and a white board amongst items relevant for the moment. 

"Ok we've been over the bare minimum of basics. We all know each other's name, the fact you go to the same school, your dorms and so forth. Two of you had class together whipee, but with all of that can you guys at least decipher why it's you three here and not some other trio with likely better grades and ranks?"

@Atlantic @Karma15


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 11, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong and Blake Ackerman

Golden Eagles Dorms -> Cafe*

Michael ate small portions of a soft taco and drank an Ice Tea from Starbucks. He wasn't about to doom his roommate (or anyone else for that matter) to utter hell tonight due to the queen's choice in restaurants.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Michael sat down to write up and file his mission report, he was at a bit of a loss as to what he should include in it. His first thought was to write up a complete list of events, but several points still weighed heavily on his mind.

He thought about the scene with Red Baroness, and the fight against the Villain. He was honestly quite shocked at the level of destruction caused by both of them. He considered the

As he looked down at his report, Michael's thoughts were still thinking about the Duke. He tried desperately to try and process the situation surrounding the entire family affair. His mind still couldn't find any particular reason as to why he considered doing what he did. Although, considering just what kind of monster he was, maybe attempting to understand the monster was a lost cause. He also felt terrible about the Queen's current predicament. It couldn't have been easy losing her father, and t had to be much worse for her due to who killed him. At this point, she was mostly alone in terms of family. He paused on that thought. He honestly couldn't conceive what a life without family would even look like.

As Michael wrote down the basic actions he and his team went through, he paused at the point entailing Zozora's declaration. He was slightly torn; on one hand, he truly didn't want to write something disparaging about a rather personal and extremely specific set of circumstances, much less an incident that touched him personally. He could tell from how she reacted that her master was someone she was extremely close to, like family. And losing family is probably the worst experience a person can experience in his eyes.

On the other hand, however, Zozo was technically well out of line with her actions. If she did try to kill the Duke and succeeded somehow, the fallout would be catastrophic. Her enrollment in the school would most likely be revoked, for starters; he couldn't imagine they would defend actions of that magnitude. Her chances of getting into a Hero school would also evaporate in that case. There was also a chance that she would get arrested; unless the Queen's word became official the moment she spoke it, Zozo would have killed a foreign royal with diplomatic immunity. What's more, her family could receive significant blowback from the incident.

Michael decided to exclude mentioning her attack on the Duke; it was almost certainly going to get included on Ms. Maye's own report, but he couldn't, in good conscience, expose her to get severely reprimanded for her actions. As he put the finishing touches, he heard Blake come into the room, wearing a casual suit with loafers. "There you are. Where have you been all day?" Michael shrugged. "I've been out on a mission." He put away his report and got up. "So, how have you been?" Blake picked up a bag. "Mostly school work and finishing a few projects." As Michael got up, he stretched out and placed his report in his bag. "Well, I gotta go get something to eat. See you later." As he left the room, he made a mental note to check on Zozo later.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Cafe*

@Unlosing Ranger

As Michael walked into the Cafe, he spotted Meliena sitting at a table. He immediately walked over and said "Oh, hey, Meliena. Didn't think I'd bump into you here."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Blake Ackerman*

@Hollow

Blake walked through the school hallways, looking for the library so he could look up a point of reference for the star layout. The sooner he could set up his stargazing spot, the better. Unfortunately, minutes of wondering left him with a somewhat sobering realization.

Namely, that he had forgotten how to get there. He sighed, now switching from looking for the library to looking for someone to point him in the right direction.

As he made his way, he thought about a great many topics before his mind eventually settled on his roommate, Michael. He honestly didn't know much of anything about him despite having to share a room with the boy. He thought he was a kind person, but that was only a surface level understanding of who he was. Not helping matters was the fact that, outside of them meeting, Blake hadn't seen high nor hair of the red-haired youth until just now.



Hollow said:


> _Mimi
> Places – Lunch Break_
> 
> *Interlude
> ...



Blake watched as a blonde-haired girl wooshed through the hallways. "Huh. Wonder what that's all about." Hoping that she would know the way to the library, he walked over towards her, trying to keep pace with her.

"Um, excuse me," Blake started. "I hate to interrupt whatever it is you're doing, but if it isn't too much, do you know the directions to the library?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*A meeting of powers and likeness in the afternoon*​There is a slight surprised look from Mel followed by a soft look in her blue eyes.
"O-oh, hey Micheal. Didn't expect you here either, I guess we have the same tastes? I'm waiting for the waitress right now, but you can feel free to eat with me."
Meliana pushes out a chair for Micheal for him to sit next to her.
"You look like you went through something, like you got beat up a bit today. Is it from the missions they let students go on now? 
I thought it was rather early considering it's the second day... But you look a bit troubled.  Want to talk for a bit?"
Mel brings out two small water bottles out of existence and puts them on the table, to be drinked while they wait.
@P-X 12 @Hollow @Qinglong @GiveRobert20dollars


----------



## Hollow (Aug 11, 2016)

_Mimi
Café - Extended Lunchbreak
W/ Michael | Blake (@P-X 12) & Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger)_

*Rush Hour!* 
*Mimi's First Clients*​Mimi tried to rush as fast as she could without actually breaking into a run, aware that teachers would probably frown if they found her running in the halls of the faculty building. Checking her watch again, she whimpered as she realized she was already running late for class. Damn Yuuko, keeping her from sticking to her schedule…Mimi had already signed up for more classes than was strictly necessary, if she made a show of being late every single time, the teachers would end up kicking her out.

“Um, excuse me.” She suddenly stopped as she heard herself being called by someone behind her. Turning around, she noticed a boy trying to catch up with her.

“I’m so sorry, but I’m already running late…” Mimi excused herself. She was about to turn away when she thought this wasn’t very nice of her at all and, running a hand through her hair, she decided to lend him her ears. Giving him a troubled smile, the blonde quickly added. “What can I help you with?”

“I hate to interrupt whatever it is your doing, but if it isn’t too much, do you know the directions to the library?” The boy asked in an apologetic manner, his politeness telling her that she had done the right thing by stopping to listen. Nevertheless, she was still surprised, hadn’t he also received a pamphlet with the map of the school during the opening ceremony? Maybe he hadn’t been able to show up….

Motioning for him to follow her to the window, she leaned out and pointed at a nearby, rather large building. “The library is that one over there,” Mimi explained softly. “You should be able to find your way there easily like this…now, if you excuse me, I really need to go. Let me know if you need anything else!”

Turning, the blonde teenager dashed through the rest of the halls, before taking the stairs and disappearing out of sight…only then realizing the boy really didn’t have a way to let her know if he had any other problems since they didn’t even know each other’s names. Damn. Maybe she’d be able to find him later…the library was a place she visited often after all.

In the end, much to her dread and relief, the class had been canceled as the teacher for it was away on some kind of business and, given it was the first day, the school hadn’t really found it important to give them a replacement for that class. After thanking the students that had stuck around in the classroom and informed her of the situation, Mimi headed outside. You would think this meant she had a break for herself…no such thing! This was the ideal time to go pay a visit to the café and get Mrs. Vince to give her the training she needed to start working. That way, this weekend, when she officially started working, Mimi could give it her all without spending a part of her schedule learning how things roll.

Regina had no complains, of course, when she heard the girl’s explanation as to why and how she had the time to start now. Seeing the youth want to work that hard gave her hopes for the future generation and she gladly showed the kid around the place, letting Mimi know a few tips and tricks to dealing with costumers and taking care of things around. Surprisingly, since this was her first day, the teen hadn’t expected to be left alone but…after half an hour, Mrs. Vince had excused herself to take a nap, explaining she usually left the café closed for an hour or two anyway.

Left to her own devices, Mimi took to polishing the glasses while she waited for someone to come in. A girl with the longest black hair the girl had ever seen, soon entered and sat down on one of the tables and she was about to go take her request when another boy also followed and approached her. Waiting a couple of seconds so they could greet each other in privacy, the blonde cleaned her hands on a damp towel, grabbed her notepad and a pen and approached their table, excited to be taking her very first order of the day.

“Good afternoon,” she greeted them with a cheerful smile. “May I take your order?”


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2016)

_The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku_
_Zia Espositto_
_Part One_

The world was a cruel place and the way to make a living was to find some sort of happiness. Maybe that happiness was going out and hiking, or constantly improving oneself either mentally or physically. Whatever it was, as long as it resulted in some kind of happiness and it wasn’t against the law, Zia was all for making oneself happy or her term was ‘Treat Yourself’. Once a week just spurge, don’t worry about grades or anything like that, quirk, or her future, she would just treat herself.

Even though this week had just technically begun, she felt the stress of life just piling on her. She got into a fight, she failed her first assignment, and worst of all she drunk some really trashy coffee after she got out of class. Not everyone knows how to make a tuxedo, and that was okay, but it was when they loaded it down with milk was what she had a problem with.

And fun fact, Zia was lactose intolerant.

So her body was like a painful gas bomb that constantly kicked her in the stomach.

Zia took another huge swig of her coffee as she scanned through the inventory of a store close by. After the swig she let out an audible groan. Her stomach was screaming for her to stop, but she just couldn’t! Never waste coffee was her nindo! Her ninja way!

Zia felt her stomach try to force the milk out of her by rolling, and yet the girl was steadfast in her beliefs! Never waste coffee even if it was going to attempt to kill her!

_'"Be strong !" _she told herself

As she scanned the site, she finally found it, on the clearance sale page, and almost instantly Zia mind screamed.​_Treat yourself!_


No she couldn’t! It was 150 dollars!

​_Treat yourself~_​

The words were so sweet, but she had an allowance! She still had to get lunch and stuff, school supplies!

_But…hear me out_

_*Treat yourself~*_


Zia looked at the 150 dollar price tag, she had exactly 152 dollars and 57 cents in her checking account. 50 saved from before she got here, and 100 dollars’ allowance for the whole month. If she did this, she won’t be able to ask for an allowance and that means not getting lunch for a week or three!

Though how can she deny it….

The beautifully coated paint, and it wasn’t just a regular paint job, it was detailed. It wasn’t lackluster regular painting, but how would she describe it? Zia thought to herself, it was 3D type painting. It had shading and lighting, someone didn’t just dab a coat of paint on it like baby first paint job. It was like someone took their time and cared for it, and thought heavily of where the lighting and shading will come from.

Although not only that, it was high quality, Zia could tell from not only the paint that was used but the material that it was made from. Most cheap things had this really durable plastic, which didn’t take paint too well and gave a lackluster appearance. Though the expensive plastic used for this one, was something that shined and twinkled in the light. So it gave everything a glossier appearance.

However, there was something more important about this thing for sale! Not only it was an expensive figure, but not just an expensive figure! It was an expensive figure of her best girl! Long beautiful blue hair, a dynamic pose, like she was reaching out to Zia telling her to buy it!

_“Maybe not…not really?”_ Her brain chimed in her logical side finally heard the warning sirens

But look at it! She’s so cute her face is so calm and it looks like she singing just to me!

“_But food tho!”_ Her logical side chimed in a bit louder…

“But…. It’s Miku tho!” Zia voiced to herself as she clicked the link and a horror story played right in front of her eyes as the page instantly load

*IN STORE ONLY*

Zia felt her heart slammed against her chest! No!

_*LIMITED STOCK: 10 LEFT!!!*_

Zia threaten to faint! How dare they! Not only did she have to leave the comfort of her own home, but they dare to have limited stock!

_“Shame maybe it’s god’s way of telling you not to buy it.”_ Her logical side chimed in as matter of fact tone

“Maybe you should shut your whore mouth!” She argued with herself, the store wasn’t far, even if she took the bus to the city and walked the rest of the way, it should only be 30 minutes!
​_Miku will be hers!!!_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hollow (Aug 11, 2016)

_Mimi
Cafeteria - Evening, Dinner Time
W/ Jet (@Chronos)_

*Toil and Trouble
Something Wicked This Way Comes!*​“That’s it for today, kids. Remember to…”

Mimi blinked.

While the other kids were already putting away their things, stretching and some actually leaving the classroom already, she was still sitting on her chosen desk. Her textbook standing up straight at the end of the table, to hide the sidekick job ad sitting next to her, unfortunately, pristine white notebook. She hadn’t heard a single word of what had been said in class! What if whatever they discussed today was on a test!? What if that test happened to be next class?! What if she failed because she was too worried about the whole sidekick thing?!

Placing her hands on her head, she shook it slowly as she quickly mumbled to herself. “This is exactly what I thought was going to happen...I’m getting in over myself...!”

“...weather…”

“This is what happens when I try to do something I’m not ready for yet...everything else gets messed up!”

“...Merryweather…”

“I should never have listened to Yuuko! Now everything’s messed up!!”

“Miss Merryweather!” A voice suddenly snapped at her, successfully pulling Mimi out of her small panic attack as the girl snapped right back, hitting her hands against the desk for a second time that day.

*“What?!”*

…

“...oh-oh…”

Looking down at her, the teacher that had been teaching the class help a patient but stern smile as he patted her shoulder with a heavy hand. “Yes, oh-oh indeed.”

The man didn’t look angry or even annoyed with her behavior but the blonde still immediately got up, tripping over herself with apologies and excuses for her attitude just now. “I’m...I’m so sorry, sir! I was just...just thinking to myself...out loud and...and...it’s been a very tiring day...things aren’t...they’re not going...I thought things would...work out differently...I didn’t mean to snap…”

“Miss Merryweather,” the teacher called again, holding his hand up to halt her verbal diarrhea. “It’s quite alright. A lot of students have trouble during their first day. Remember you can always reach out for a member of the staff or even your house head, though.”

Grateful he wasn’t angry at her or already assigning detention, Mimi nodded, her shoulders slumping down a little as all her tension lifted up in smoke. “Now, tell me what’s on your mind child.”

Sitting back down, she did just that as the teacher pulled over a chair and sat down next to her desk to patiently listen to his student’s troubles and give advice when pertinent. It felt so good to let everything out that, by the time Mimi was on her way back to her dorm, to change out of her uniform, she was walking with a small smile on her face. Freya wasn’t back yet and, after washing her face and putting on more comfortable clothes, she couldn’t find Yuuko anywhere on the lobby either. Deciding it really wasn’t worth the wait, the girl thought she might as well hit the cafeteria alone for dinner.

She had believed the place was packed during lunch but dinner...it was a huge mess. Most of the kids were eating, yet a lot of them were just hanging out too. Mimi wanted to yell at them to leave and open the space up for other students but she felt so light hearted at the moment...she just couldn’t bring herself to get mad. Instead, she finished setting up her tray of food and set off to find at least one empty seat.

Luckily, there was a small table forgotten at a corner of the room. It was a bit suspicious that nobody really thought to sit there but the other students didn’t give her any weird glances when Mimi walked up to it, so she deemed it okay. Sitting down, she pulled out her book and opened it next to the tray, so she could do something useful while eating.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 11, 2016)

Jet Marquise & Mimosa Merryweather 
(@Hollow)
Liquid Time

​
The Evening Tales of a Wondering Conqueror:
_We'll Take Even the Smallest of Moments _​
Afternoon bathed the campus in the lit effervescence of settling daylight. Before the youth knew the day had whispered its good-byes, kids running to their homes, dorms or merely to indulge in a whimsical journey to the city’s mall or even merely to just rest the weariness of the day away. Jet of course held naught an idea of what he desired to do at the moment, returning to the dorms would mean facing Snow again, in which he had lost all willingness to follow since their meeting this morning. To wander across the campus meant to allude a sense of boredom which he neglected to demonstrate to any. Bothered still, the image of the boy who crossed the two amidst their understanding of the others decision to settle a silent score, an unspoken rivalry which would answer both the children’s questions rose upon his periphery of thought. The face of a now proclaimed idiot edge itself into his memory and Jet couldn’t help but snicker at the thought that followed. As the boy ran like a hobbling maniac across the campus gate, a horn bellowed it’s warning as the revving of an engine drew closer and closer, to have to turn and witness a eighteen-wheeler run across the poor lad's face, as each individual tire ran across his mien. Upon it, like tattoos there will be the residual marking of the tires decorating his face as all that is ushered through his voice is a squeak reminiscent of those rubber ducklings his twin sister used to love as children when they bathed. The idea rose a smile upon his lip, a spiritual sensation of glee engulfed him almost at the sight of such a blatant imagery. Perhaps his own mind attempted to evade his own seething anger, attempted to settle his thought and calm his with a hyperbole of a dire situation.


“I haven’t eaten since this morning.” He spoke aloud, as if such would aid his feet to move from their evident halt. “Perhaps I should head towards the cafeteria…” whispered young Jet to himself, term was that he didn’t really feel like it. An obligation, of sorts. Like resting the night to have energy for tomorrow, though he felt hunger seep away from his fingertips  Speaking those words aloud would only convince him to move, to make them audible gave the boy a sense of responsibility, a sense of duty towards his own self imposed standards. His steps were dull, with each pace depict his sour mood. Opening the doors of set cafeteria the image of hundreds upon hundreds of people surface, the structure of seaming silence was now engulfed with mindless rattle of the people’s words mangling together into inaudible background noise. At the moments his step made contact with the innards tile of the building, heads commenced to turn at his presence. Of course, much like other times, there were those whose hearts were naturally weak, that they themselves were oblivious of their flaws and prevalent in their thoughts was a strong sense of contempt with themselves. True Conqueror, although weak right now, could scope the attention of such, and that portrayed itself on a simple turn on the head for them. One which they soon after are released from. Picking up his food, turning to witness the mistake that it was to come here at the present hour befell upon him. There were in fact no seats available, all were taken by a selected groups of people which all surrounded themselves with friends and classmates. Some of which were also part of the freshmen year, kids whom Jet himself knew due to sharing the same classroom. Turning his gaze once again to scan the area, it seemed itself to multiply the amount of children within this cafeteria, one of which actually multiplied like a math equation. A quick user that seemed it to be funny to add more numbers to his place for whatever the reason, walking around almost aimlessly, Jet thought that perhaps outside would suit him best, but then something of an awkward situation presented itself to him.


A lone blonde who snatched his view from the periphery of his sight, there she was alone, reading a book and mindlessly unaware of what occurred at his surrounding. Jet seemingly amused by such walked towards her direction, his mind cycling in all sorts of ideas. Some of which the more he contemplated, the more he found amusement on. All which resulted on the same conclusion. There was a free seat… he didn’t need to go outside or see Snow’s ugly mug. Placing his tray on the table, the girl’s sight rose to his, which he responded with an “Afternoon.” And proceeded to sit without much delving into the matter at hand.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 11, 2016)

_Mimi
Cafeteria - Evening, Dinner
W/ Jet (@Chronos)_

*Toil and Trouble
Something Wicked This Way Comes!*​The piece of meat that she had just pierced with her fork fell back to the plate with a ‘plop’ as Mimi’s eyes left the pages of her book to see a young man sitting nonchalantly in front of her. With jet black hair and eyes a deep, unusual, burgundy, he was the kind of person that really stood out among the crowd. Yet that wasn’t quite it...the boy had an unusual aura to himself. She thought it might just be her but, a quick look around the cafeteria showed others also glancing at him.

It wasn’t strong or overwhelming, nevertheless it still caught her a little off guard as it took her a minute to realize she was being rude by not answering his greeting. “Good evening.”

That done, her eyes went back to her book as she thought of continuing it instead of engaging in conversation. Instead, though, Mimi found she couldn’t focus on what was written. Did he want to talk? Was he just shy? Of course he had to sit here, since everywhere else was packed, but he’d greeted her before sitting down. When the cafeteria was packed in her middle school, even if other kids had to sit with her, they’d just ignore her, so maybe he did want to converse a little.

Taking a quick glance, Mimi tried to think of something to say. She didn’t usually have this much difficulty interacting with others but this whole interaction was really throwing her off balance. “So...uhm…”

“You’re from the Gray Wolves, huh?” She asked with a nervous smile even as she died a little inside at how awkward she was feeling at that moment. Mimi’s eyes were set on the crest that signaled his house, stitched to the uniform but as her eyes moved back up to his face, she saw him staring at her with a raised eyebrow. “Right…” She muttered and, as if she still hadn’t dug herself in deep enough, quickly added. “I’m a Golden Eagle myself...haha…”

A moment of doubt presented itself, noting that such a facet come into display, dismissing his inner immersion of glee, the boy began to wonder in silence. A more detailed look on the individual before him, tracing her imminent presence with a neat prudence. Eyes which distinctively shone a cobalt hue, unforgivingly bright, like the sunlit ray of a precious dawn trying to remain present upon a fading day. Pencil thin eyebrows that trickled ever so gently to meet the glance of her stare which detailed the raven embellishment that were her long lashes. Like a map it caused  to travel further, forcing him to later notice the rosiness of her cheeks which prompted the elevation of the cool pearl white or her skin. Centered, under her pixie nose, there adorned the peach hue of her lips which breath lead the words that trickled on its step, tone which trembled at its weakest in attempts to something. And upon all of such, a boy who seemed more interested on a feature than on delivering an answer. Before long, he found himself returning a delicate smile which followed the “That’s right. Grey Wolves.” of his tone. Those her eyes traced the letters of her book, a sense of duty also bound her to an action, or perhaps even, a sense of discomfort. His presence made her wary, not in a manner which was even prompted by True Conqueror. It was merely a discomfort of being place on this situation. Which he disregarded as he wasn’t particularly bothered by it.

“Hmm.” Long pauses in the interim of his words. Perhaps he did this purposefully, only to press her into making more of what she would think would be a fool of herself. Unwavering eye contact, however. Not much else added into the mesh. Just gathering the smallest inkling of her he could before speaking.

“That’s right…” Mimi repeated after the boy, trying to buy herself some time to think of something else to say. Yet the way he was staring at her, taking notice (and possibly judging) every single detail of her person kept her mind from forming a coherent idea. While he didn’t really seem to mind staring at her so openly, she felt too intimidated by the idea of doing the same, her eyes jumping from one point to another, trying to find something, anything that wasn’t him, to focus on. Finally, they found her hands and she quietly studied her nails as she spoke. “The cafeteria…” she motioned around to help make her point. “It sure is...full tonight, huh?”

Suddenly she felt dream flood both her mind and heart as she felt her temperature rise with her embarrassment. Leaning forward, she sighed in frustration and momentarily rested her head in her hands. Mimi allowed herself to stay like that for a few seconds before finally taking a deep breath and mentally kicking herself. Extending a hand forward, she tried to face him with as much determination as she could muster. “Hello…” she paused, realizing they’d already greeted each other. “I mean, hi...no...uhm...my name’s Mimosa, but you can call me Mimi...that is, if you want, of course...I’m from the Golden..oh, you know that too...I just told you that…”

The teenage girl shut herself up, arm still extended forward, praying with all her might that he wouldn’t leave her hanging. As she was, her heart probably couldn’t take a blow of that size, given the huge level of embarrassment she was already going through.

Jet smiled shifted, what was once an attempt to pull whatever drove her to react, has not turn into amusement. Was she merely shy, or was this too an extension of his action or perhaps more, his inaction. That smirk which was notoriously known to Jet’s personality, an accessory almost of himself drew its presence once again, rekindling whatever was lost that that idiot child maniac took at his encounter this morning. His hand slowly extended itself towards her hand, however hovering above it, another idea began to surface, cycling upon thought as he analyzed the palm of her hand. She had a kindness that most didn’t have, a certain bravery to undertake that which was unknow. That which bothered her… His mind began to ponder once more on what the VA spoke... “The wild card of the bunch, students that are placed here are believed to have the traits of the grey wolves and the red lions. Strong and head strong, but calm and calculating. They work well on their own, but together they can be a force that can tear apart the skies. ”

His hand extended further into the space, grasping with index and thumb as to gently lift her head to his level. “One step at a time.” He spoke almost devilishly exposing his enjoyment. “Look at me in the eye when you speak to me.” Presence was in fact a very peculiar thing, it exposed itself to anyone, and at moments like these were a weakness of the heart presented itself so notably… Jet couldn’t help to juice it our. “Now, keep it like that for a bit. And listen.” As his hand now traced down to her hand, holding her palm with subtle firmness, finger curling around her hand and a shake. He extended the greeting purposefully, every individual movement was vital, every single action was necessary. And with that, an imposing stare was needed.  “Jet Marquise. Gray Wolves, but then again… You already knew that.”  Smiling…


“The pleasure is all mines…” Memories began to cycle, thoughts began to ruminate an idea. And soon an name peered its head on his thoughts. Just like Snow, just like Emerald… “Nemo.”


----------



## Chronos (Aug 11, 2016)

Jet Marquise & Mimosa Merryweather 
(@Hollow)
Liquid Time

​
The Evening Tales of a Wondering Conqueror:
_We'll Take Even the Smallest of Moments_​
There was a certain unpleasantness to being forced to look at someone when you were doing everything in your power to avoid that. Having always worked hard just so she could still stay in her comfort zone no matter what kind of situation she faced, Mimi wasn’t used to stepping out of her bubble. Just like she hadn’t wanted to take a mission and Yuuko had needed to convince and then drag her to do it, like when class didn’t really go according to her plan and she didn’t know what to do about it...and like now, when all she wanted was to get up and bolt, he was forcing her to stay.

Not literally, of course. But Mimi had the feeling this had suddenly became a battle of sorts and that she was losing terribly...all because when her eyes finally met his, he saw a glint of something that was almost cruel playfulness. Jet had successfully repeated what the Vice Principal had said about her house the day before, an attack she was neither prepared for nor could retaliate...He was...mocking her, wasn’t he? At the very least, he was enjoying her discomfort like a child with a bag full of candy. “Likewise,” she finally mustered herself to say and she hated it when her voice broke a little.

Mimi was now successfully feeling both embarrassed and uncomfortable in the boy’s presence.

“Nemo?” She repeated something he said for the second time. “...the movie? I…” Contemplating for a second whether this was the kind of situation in which she should admit to liking children’s movies, Mimi eventually shrugged and went ahead. “I watched it. It was...cute...you liked the movie too?”

She was feeling rather confused and lost. Jet looked like he understood everything that was happening at the moment, like he could explain everything away with nothing but a glance. It made her feel small and, coyly, she dropped her eyes back to her hands. Taking a deep breath, she used a second of silence to gather herself and look back up, meeting his teasing grin with a cold frown of her own. “Are you purposefully trying to intimidate me, Jet?”

His brow rose in awe of the sudden stature. A chuckle escaped him as he reached for his drink, twirling the glass in circular motion as the cubes rotated within the beverage rippling the peaceful serenity of its bubbling contents. For the first time in the entirety of this conversation he felt the need to drop his gaze. A certain white snowed haired annoyance made its way to his memory again, but this was far impactful. Like if he mistakened a tiger for a kitten, her fangs were not at all that fearful. But they held a steepness he certainly did not expect. “I am.”

His hand pulls the drink closer to his lip. Dousing his throat with its misty coolness. “I found it pleasing to push your buttons, honestly.” Said the raven youth, placing the glass back on the table. This time he was the one avoiding contact. “My sister used to love Nemo. She said it's was a… cute movie.” Trying now to change the subject by answering a previous question. “She was very fond of Pixar. I suppose as a result I also ended up enjoy it as well.” Finally meeting her gaze again. “But I wonder, Nemo. What keeps you from showing those fangs in the first place?”

The girl sighed, as her shoulders dropped. So she had been right...what a horrible thing to do to someone he didn’t even know. Mimi wouldn’t directly say this though, at the very least he had promptly admitted it. Picking up her fork, she brought one of the potatoes to her mouth and swallowed before answering him. “You don’t make friends by showing your fangs,” she explained with a soft voice. “Nor by calling them by strange nicknames. Please use the one I gave you properly.”

Thinking about it, he had spoken of his sister in the past tense hadn’t he? For a moment, Mimi wondered whether she should say something but, ultimately, decided against it as it really wasn’t her place to do so. Admittedly, she was a bit happy that she successfully made him look away, his continuous stare was one of the most intimidating factors about him and, now that he wasn’t staring directly at her, Mimi felt like she could breathe without being judged for it. He looked around her age, now that she could properly look, which meant he was also a first year...in fact… “I remember you,” she commented suddenly, as much to him as to herself.

“Yesterday, you were inside Mr. Ryan’s office when I visited to get his signed permission to work part-time,” she explained, her eyes showing her surprise before she grinned. “Causing trouble first day?”

“As you wish… Nemo.” he answered rather slyly as he ignored the rest of her friend statement and responded with a simple chuckle. The rest came about as naturally as before, like at this juncture she was feeling as sense of ease overcome her by he dropping his game. However, unlike before he hadn't the need to follow their previous game. “Sure am.” He spoke with much confidence in his tone “And seemingly too on the second.” He edged closer to her periphery before snapping his fingers at her angle and grabbing her attention once more. “Told you. Keep eye contact.”

Putting down her knife, Mimi used her now free hand to bat away at the air as if she was shooing a fly, no longer very intimidated by the boy’s actions now that she saw what his deal was. “I like to look at my food while I eat...keeps me from making a mess,” she explained.

After such, he continued. “Was trying to help a seemingly hopeless Snowflake meet his end of the designated road instead of melting on mid flight. And you know fighting.”

Humming, the girl raised an eyebrow and muttered just clear enough for Jet to understand. “Sounds like Gray Wolves are prone to trouble…”

Chuckling, she waved her hand again. “Just teasing,” she confessed honestly before going back to eating her food, her eyes on the pages of her forgotten book. “Out of curiosity…” Mimi added, trying to keep it friendly even though she already had an idea about it. “What’s your quirk?”


Jolted. Perhaps that was the word for it, the smirk of his lip changed. Even if momentarily it shuddered on its presence, demonstrating an implicit bother. Merely because of the sentiment that he couldn’t play his trick again, if not Digi Teach Ryan would be all up on his ass like vultures to a carcass. “Buy me dinner first before asking me to leak my secrets, Nemo.” Said the boy avoiding the sense of weakness. Of course, he made it seem like a joke, or perhaps even a tease. But moreover he tried to divert the question by making it seem like it was personal, too personal. But in truth, he would’ve loved to display it, to reflect his abundant control over men’s own power. A king among people, but he couldn’t. Not only because of the circumstances that presented on himself, but because there was another. Another who he suspected to have the same presence as his, in fact… as Tallius. And that stroke him on his pride, he couldn’t accepted. And if naught for that lunatic idiot, he would’ve proven his position. ​


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2016)

_The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku_
Troya Magnuson

“Just a little longer me… Once it’s over… We can rest.”

Troya had maintained her female for so long and she felt so sick of it. Although she had to push forward, she turned cold water as she slapped so cold water on her face. She had to be strong, the day wasn’t over, and hey maybe one day she would settle down and she would be forced to keep to one sex. Troya looked up at the mirror in the girl’s bathroom and smiled weakly at herself, there was no way that was going to happen.  Troya pumped herself up because today was the day! Today was the day she’ll spurge on herself.

Over the course of 3 months she pinched every penny and dime! Every dollar and every cent! She saved and now she had more than enough to buy something she truthfully wanted.

_The limited edition Hatsune Miku figure…._

Everyone had their secrets, everyone had something they wasn’t willing to tell a soul, and Troya was no different. Her secret was that she was a closet otaku, a heavily closeted otaku, but once every blue moon the beast inside her raged to be fed. Sometimes she wouldn’t come out of her room as she binged 3000 episodes of Detective Conan. The creator was long dead, but the family wasn’t going to let the franchise go under in honor of his memory. So now it was 3274 episodes and still going, in Troya honest opinion it falls off the boat in season 21, but hey, season 22 was rumored to bring back the good old days.

But no one will ever know…. No one will ever know about the corner of her room, hidden by a bunch of clothes dirty and clean, there was a box of manga that she had collected when she was young.

And if anyone did….

She’d *slit *their own throat herself.

Though today wasn’t about that box, it was something bigger and better! Something more awesome than herself! Than the world! That Miku figure was on sale and she had more than enough to buy! Troya put her book bag on the sink and opened it up, revealing a limited edition sailor moon heart compact.

_“Moooonnnn Prrrriisssmmmmmmm POOOWWWEERRRR!!!!” _Troya began to spin around as flames engulfed her and slowly her clothes burnt off revealing a more shameless Troya! The cute girl she once was had transformed into a outgoing otaku.

The flames revealed a Hatsune Miku shirt and sweat pants combination! Troya quickly put up her hair in twin tails and reached into her backpack to pull out cat ears headband.  And lastly to put it all together! A cute cat mouth mask that she placed around her mouth to let no one knew that it was her. Troya face flushed as she stared into the mirror! All different types of shame rushed her entire body, but she had to be strong

_*HER WIFE WAS CALLING TO HER*_

_“Nico Nico Niiiiii”_ Troya placed her hands up like paws as she bounced around, _“I will shoot this nico love arrow straight into your heart~”_

_Yes! Now….She was stronger!_

She will not flinch when she will go to her wife!

“Miku-chan! I’m coming!!!” Troya purred as she left the bathroom, “_Yosh_! _*Gambette *_me!”  


  .​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 11, 2016)

Charlies Personal Mission Part 4

Charlie sat in a rather large chair, at the end of a long table. “So...” He looked around, Kong, Blob and Medusa were there, standing around him and keeping their eyes tightly locked onto his position. “It’s good to see you Demetrus.” He coughed, this was going to be very awkward and honestly, he didn’t really want to be here anymore. “It’s been a while Charlie. I see you survived.” Demetrus folded his fingers beneath his chin. “Yeah, I did. I’m pretty hard to kill.” He responded, “You know… my only good trait.” His eyes darted around the room, Blob had a soft body, he’d need a knife or something to hurt him… Kong was super strong, that would be a tough one to handle and Medusa can freeze anyone she is looking at as long as she doesn’t blink.



Then there was Doll, she was around here somewhere, no one knew what her quirk was, no one but Demetrus. “I want you to come back to us Charlie.” Demetrus leaned back in his seat, “That’s funny, you wanted to kill me for trying to improve my life and a few months later you want to give me my old place back.” Charlie shook his head and folded his arms. “Sorry, But that doesn’t exactly sound like something I’d want to get in on.” 



“That’s a shame.” Demetrus folded his arms across his chest. “Because you don’t belong in the hero world.” He looked at Charlie with a serious glare. “You are the son of a notorious villain and in recent years I hear he’s been causing quite the problem. What do they call him… Warhead was it? I hear he’s killed a few professional hero’s recently.” Charlie shrugged and crossed one leg over the other. “Not my problem.” He spoke, leaning back and folding his own arms across his chest. “Nothing to do with me and I don’t have any reason to become a villain just because the old man has decided to move from petty crime to murder.” 



Demetrus nodded, “Very true, but it’s in your blood Charlie.” He sighed, “You were never meant to be one of them, to be one of those that sits atop the ivory tower and lords his might over the city as one of the supposed elite. You are like the rest of us, the common man, the one who struggles to live and survive.” Charlie shook his head, “Nah not anymore. I’m going to make it to the top.” 


“And then what? What do you expect to happen? You’ll become the best out there? The top hero? You think no reported will dig into your past? Find out all about those years you spent in and out of jail? Does that sound like the number one to you? Do you want to brand that man? Do you want to give him money? No one will accept you Charlie! No one will see you as a hero! You want to do this for money and for fame! But no one, Not a single person will accept you! You are a villain Charlie! You have been your entire life and you are expecting this world to accept you!?” Demetrus stood up and slammed his hands on the table.



“Charlie! You are a naive fool! I thought I Taught you better! You can never obtain your goal in this world because this world doesn’t want you! They don’t want our kind! Why do you think they toss us aside!? They look down upon all of us! They look up to those like the God’s eye and she is no better than any of us!”


Charlie sighed, “It’s not like I don’t get it alright!” He screamed back. “It’s not like I don’t get that I’m basically human garbage! BUT I DON’T GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT THAT!” He raised his leg and slammed it down onto the table. “I’m CHARLIE MOTHERFUCKING WELLS YOU HEAR ME!” He growled. “I’ll take the position of number one, I don’t give to shits about my past, anyone who brings it up, I’ll just beat the fuck out of them. I’ll make it to the top! I won’t be poor anymore! I won’t be a loser anymore! I’ll be rich and I’ll show all of you just who the fuck I AM!”​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

Hollow said:


> In the end, much to her dread and relief, the class had been canceled as the teacher for it was away on some kind of business and, given it was the first day, the school hadn’t really found it important to give them a replacement for that class. After thanking the students that had stuck around in the classroom and informed her of the situation, Mimi headed outside.
> 
> Left to her own devices, Mimi took to polishing the glasses while she waited for someone to come in. A girl with the longest black hair the girl had ever seen, soon entered and sat down on one of the tables and she was about to go take her request when another boy also followed and approached her. Waiting a couple of seconds so they could greet each other in privacy, the blonde cleaned her hands on a damp towel, grabbed her notepad and a pen and approached their table, excited to be taking her very first order of the day.
> 
> “Good afternoon,” she greeted them with a cheerful smile. “May I take your order?”


"Oh, hello. Name is Melaina Ekdikos. I'd like a Black coffee with two bagels with sour cream."
Mel pauses
"What is our lovely waitress's name?"
@P-X 12 @Qinglong @GiveRobert20dollars @Hollow


----------



## Tenma (Aug 11, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Yesterday's Heroes, part 3

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​


Karma15 said:


> The Sanctuary
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> ...



Well, he _was _impressed, he had to admit. Damian's base was massive, littered with just about everything you would expect from a top hero. Donovan jotted down just about every detail. The approximate size of the base, the materials involved in its construction, as well as sketches and notes on the weapons and memorabilia. He still didn't like the smug prick, but such access, was to Donovan, priceless. "In this world of superhuman abilities, knowledge has become even more valued", the Silhouette had claimed. Knowing how opinionated he was, Donovan wasn't sure how much he could trust this sentiment, but the idea that information and knowledge were so important to a top hero was comforting. His obsessive pursuit of facts and ideas would not become useless even on this career path.

Speaking of opinions, he listened to Damian go into a tirade into how poorly ran the hero network in New York was. Of course, he had done some research on this personally. This sentiment was....not entirely inaccurate, however emotion-driven. The general consensus was that New York was a crime hive. The authorities did a generally decent job of keeping the populace safe...but, well, given a couple months back a goddamn fighter jet popped out of nowhere and laid waste to Wall Street, not a whole lot the police or heroes could have done. They probably needed an entire military force to keep the place safe. As it happened, it seemed like Damian had exactly that stored in the Man Cave.

He surveyed the costumes. Some seemed to be made of materials he had never seen before, an occasionally he found something he probably hadn't even read up about. Well, it was unlikely Mr Bourne would give him a sample of those materials, and he sure as hell wasn't asking him. In the corner, Victor was going on about how he had long lost interest in the whole thing. Surprising given how the manic chipmunk would go apeshit over the slightest object of interest. Well, he had seemed strangely dispirited ever since Princess Kito embraced him.

Then they stopped at the supercomputer. He wasn't sure if Damian had intended them to see this, or if he was being pressured into showing off after his credibility had been repeatedly trampled by his wife. Either way, he appeared to be bragging about how he was capable of keeping tabs on all his fellow heroes, and that he had a little database cataloguing their strengths and weaknesses. The questionable morality of that aside, he had also just shown it to a bunch of 15 year olds. He turned to Roman and laughed. _"Well, if that ain't just a disaster waiting to happen."_ 

It took about half a second for Donovan to regret not typing his sentiments into the group chat instead, as he found Damian looking right at him with an expression he couldn't quite decipher, but certainly not one that promised pleasantries and praise.

_Oh, bloody hell._


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 11, 2016)

Daniel
Gymnasium / Fluid Time

Daniel jogged briskly to the gym a slight spring in his step - quite literally.  His rebuilt bones were both stronger and more flexible, which had the odd effect of making his muscles work more easily.  It also did some unexpected things to bloodflow, the marrow being the natural source of blood anything that radically affects bones will have some effect.  Ultimately he filed it away as something to ponder later, along with a laundry list of other improvements to review.

For now he was weary, or at least part of his mind was.  Concentrating for so long on so precise of change took more effort than he was used to.  Which of course to Daniel meant he should do it more often.  It was a rush, doing something new.  Within his body he he could see the systems spread out like a great celestial map, and everywhere there were projects to improve.  He wondered briefly if people in the past had the slightest inkling of what the body was capable of.  Did people today?  He would show them.

Arriving at the gym he spent a few moments planning his route.  It was time to stress test himself.

He started out with lateral sprints, the back and forth movement and rapid changes hammering into his knees.  The reinforced bone had a little more spring to it, which gave a little more power and much faster changes of direction but the shock was harder too.  He added a note to come up with some sort of cushioning or shock absorption or he'd end up hurting himself some day.

Once across the floor he turned to a traditional sprint, running the corners of the floor as fast as he could.  From a top speed standpoint things hadn't really changed much.  That was okay though he hadn't really expected it too.  Acceleration was faster though, And the fresh blood flowed a little faster letting his stamina keep up longer.

He didn't pause, the whole point was to see where his redline was.  He leaped for a rope and started pulling himself up with his hands.  With each grip he rocked his legs back and forth swinging the rope violently.  He had ample power for this, almost disappointed in the ease.  He would have to see about setting up a more difficult course somewhere.

Once at the top of the rope he reached up and gripped the rafter.  Fingers gripped on the narrow edge of the rafter he started working his way across the ceiling like some sort of sadistic monkey bars.  This took concentration, his body wasn't especially heavy but the grip was tenuous and it took focus to keep from slipping.  His legs bicycled beneath him, it was unconscious but not worth doing anything about.  This was a test of anaerobic endurance, the clenched muscles inhibited bloodflow, quickly using up the oxygen available to them.

Once that happened things got interesting.  In this particular case his quirk let him know exactly where he stood but there wasn't a lot he could do about it.  He didn't have power of oxygen, just blood's ability to deliver it, and while he could certainly loosen the muscles to allow blood in he didn't have any magic way to stay attached to the ceiling.

That was a long term problem to think on though, for now it was a plodding mission, one grip at a time.  Each shift of the hands gave a brief chance to supply the arms and hands with fresh blood, a refreshing rush that lasted only moments before he had to change again.  Pain signals were building, lactic acid built up with the fatigue as the muscles strained and while the muscles would eventually burn that they would cannibalize themselves as they did so.  There was no choice here but to keep moving forward, slowly inching to the wall.

He kept his focus as he moved, making sure the waiting blood was rich with oxygen, and rushing the waste to the liver to process.  It was a game of inches, as long as he played things perfectly he could advance.  He kept his focus inward, he couldn't afford to waste energy on distractions, and inch by inch he moved.

Finally he reached the wall.  One last test.  Locking his hands for a moment he pumped his feet twice and threw himself off the rafter.  He hit the wall mid-way down, feet first, he let his legs absorb energy to prolong the contact, sliding his side on it for a moment, then kicked back off, killing as much momentum as he could before entering open air.  He twisted and crouched bracing for the impact.  When his feet hit he threw everything he had into redirecting his momentum, throwing himself into a violent roll for a moment before coming to a rest.

Daniel paused and took inventory.  The skeletal system performed admirably, no breaks, no strains.  Muscles were exhausted and strained in some places, clearly he needed to look at circulation within them.  The nervous system was fine too, though in hindsight that was lucky as he didn't want to know what would happen if he landed head first.  Padding in the joints, reinforcement of the ligaments, really he had a laundry list of things to work on.

Which really was the mark of a successful work out, wasn't it?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 11, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF​
The sound of munching and crunching could be heard nearby. The source of the chaotic noise was within the bleacher seats inside of the gymnasium. Anyone could recognize the sound was that of someone eating potato chips. More accurately, anyone who saw the opening ceremony would recognize the perpetrator as Dimitri Alexandrof. The green-hair rapscallion laid horizontally on his side, using his hand and elbow to prop up his head as he watched.

His eyes reflected the bodies of highschool girls flipping and twirling about in the center of the gym. To be specific, it was currently practice for the students in the gymnastics team. Anyone walking by would just think of Dimitri as a pervert, and if he did hear that he'd more than likely be agitated by that accusation. Actually, there were already students looking at the youth with cautious eyes. Yet he did his best to ignore them.

Like a magician pulling a rabbit out of his hat, Dimitri reached towards the seat behind his back and pulled out something  of interest. It was clearly a girl's tanktop, but what really caught the eye was the white DA symbol at the center of it. Anyone familiar with Dimitri would know what he was up to. "....Yeahhh, I'm sure they'll love the look of this. Girl's today are all into this type of style, especially the tough kinds that want to be heroes," the boy commented with a lazy grin, making him look even more lecherous and perverted while holding up girl's clothing 

@Hollow


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 11, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Cafe*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *A meeting of powers and likeness in the afternoon*​There is a slight surprised look from Mel followed by a soft look in her blue eyes.
> "O-oh, hey Micheal. Didn't expect you here either, I guess we have the same tastes? I'm waiting for the waitress right now, but you can feel free to eat with me."
> Meliana pushes out a chair for Micheal for him to sit next to her.
> "You look like you went through something, like you got beat up a bit today. Is it from the missions they let students go on now?
> ...



Michael grabbed a bottle and took a drink from it. He changed the slightly contemplative look to a more jovial one. "That obvious, huh? Well, it's not so much beat up rather than . . ." His mind quickly thought of something to say that wouldn't reveal too much of what he knew. "I learned a few things out there. Some of which I'm not sure I wanted to know." He quickly looked around for Zozo; he had hoped to talk to her sooner rather than later.



Hollow said:


> _Mimi
> Café - Extended Lunchbreak
> W/ Michael | Blake (@P-X 12) & Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger)_
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, hello. Name is Melaina Ekdikos. I'd like a Black coffee with two bagels with sour cream."
> Mel pauses
> "What is our lovely waitress's name?"
> @P-X 12 @Qinglong @GiveRobert20dollars @Hollow



Michael realized that Meliena had already ordered and said "Hmm? Oh, right, uh, I guess I'll just have two ham sandwiches with cheese and lettuce, butter instead of mayo. Oh, and a lemonade if you have any. If not, then nothing else."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Blake Ackerman
Library*



Hollow said:


> Mimi tried to rush as fast as she could without actually breaking into a run, aware that teachers would probably frown if they found her running in the halls of the faculty building. Checking her watch again, she whimpered as she realized she was already running late for class. Damn Yuuko, keeping her from sticking to her schedule…Mimi had already signed up for more classes than was strictly necessary, if she made a show of being late every single time, the teachers would end up kicking her out.
> 
> “Um, excuse me.” She suddenly stopped as she heard herself being called by someone behind her. Turning around, she noticed a boy trying to catch up with her.
> 
> ...



Blake looked out of the window and nodded. "Thank you very much." He walked over to the building and looked behind him to notice the young lady had disappeared. 

When Blake walked into the library, he beelined it to the astronomy and even astrology books and looked for a star map. He used the computer to find the perfect location for lat night stargazing, hoping that it was near the Golden Eagle Dorms.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Cafe*
> Michael grabbed a bottle and took a drink from it. He changed the slightly contemplative look to a more jovial one. "That obvious, huh? Well, it's not so much beat up rather than . . ." His mind quickly thought of something to say that wouldn't reveal too much of what he knew. "I learned a few things out there. Some of which I'm not sure I wanted to know." He quickly looked around for Zozo; he had hoped to talk to her sooner rather than later.


 "Well the world out there is rather harsh, should have delayed missions. Seems like the staff here are in a rush for something... It's odd." There is a piercing gaze from Mel going through Michael towards the school.
"There are some terrible things outside the world, being unprepared would be disastrous." 
If one would describe her eyes it'd be a blue lake of steel right now.


> Michael realized that Meliena had already ordered and said "Hmm? Oh, right, uh, I guess I'll just have two ham sandwiches with cheese and lettuce, butter instead of mayo. Oh, and a lemonade if you have any. If not, then nothing else."


Her eyes softened.
"But you aren't here for stress are you? Lets talk about less stressful things. What sports do you intend to join for instance?"
A plural was being used for sports.
@P-X 12 @Qinglong @Hollow @GiveRobert20dollars


----------



## Hollow (Aug 11, 2016)

_Mimi
Gym – Afternoon || Wednesday
W/ Dimitri (@Kenju)_

*Advertisement 101*
*How To Become Famous for Dummies*​Mimi looked up from her phone to stare at the door of the medium sized building that was the gymnastic team’s club house. She had been reading Yuuko’s tips on the team and what the teens who joined usually strove for and, honestly, Mimi had to admit she was interested. Studying gymnastics would improve her flexibility drastically, helping her out in the field and also help improve her control over her quirk. That, in the blonde’s eyes, was more than enough reason to take this opportunity to actually join instead of refusing, which was her original plan once she’d been informed of her unwarranted inscription.

The teacher who oversaw the practices and managed the club had already been expecting her and welcomed Mimi with a warm smile, immediately going into a rant about the benefits of the sport and how, if Mimi was serious about joining, she should find a little time everyday to, at the very least, do some stretches. The official practice days happened Wednesday, unless the coach noticed them of a change beforehand, always after school so it wouldn’t interfere with classes; the students, however, were more than welcome to visit at any time as she always kept the place open and ready. The only rules would be to clean up after yourself, let any drama stay outside and not distract other students while they’re trying to pull difficult stunts.

Everything was easy enough to follow and, even though Mimi wasn’t participating in this practice just yet, she took care to note down various exercises the coach told her would help prepare her for the next practice. Once everything was discussed, she requested permission to stay for a while to watch her fellow students, just to get a better idea of what she would be facing.

The practice area itself was a large room with a bare floor that she bet was extra squeaky. There was some material resting up against the wall but probably a lot more in the warehouse to the far corner of the room. The windows were rather small and stationed at the upper area of the walls, probably to keep others from peeking inside without permission and distracting the students, the room getting its light from the large lights hanging on the ceiling. It looked, overall, like a normal gym.

Without taking the time to properly count each head, there were at least more than 50 students occupying the floor, working in different styles and doing different exercises. They were obviously all from different years but they weren’t wearing the standard P.E uniform GHH had students wear for P.E class. Instead, most of the students were wearing what they probably found more comfortable…some were even wearing their costumes and trying out stunts in them. If nothing else, Mimi was really happy to see the older students helping out the younger generation when necessary, while the coach oversaw the entire group and occasionally went around, checking up on and chatting with various students about what they were doing.

As one might guess, the ration from male to female wasn’t exactly balanced, but there were a handful of male students also hard at work. At the far end of the room, Mimi finally spotted the black head she had been looking for and waved.

As if suddenly becoming aware of her presence, Yuuko looked around and found Mimi near one of the entrances to the room. She waved back cheerfully before her head turned a little to the side and Mimi saw her shoulders shake with laughter. Curious, the younger teen turned to look in the same direction and saw a boy, laying down on his side and eating chips while watching the practice. He was oddly familiar but Mimi brushed the feeling away as she suddenly felt rather irritated at the boy’s attitude. Did he think was some kind of king?

It was best not to really say anything, though, and the blonde was going to go find herself a seat before she noticed him standing up, a shirt in his hands as he set towards one of the various groups of girls exercising. Promptly, Mimi ran after him and stopped him with a heavy hand on his shoulder. “Hey, you can’t just walk up to them like that! You have to wait until they’re…oh.”

Eyebrows rising as she turned the kid around, Mimi realized why he was familiar. “Aren’t you the kid who interrupted Mr. Castillo’s speech about the houses the first day?” Looking down, she grabbed the fabric from his hands and held it up. It was clearly a female tank top...was he...no way... "Were you going to try to sell the girls this just now?" She asked, eyebrows rising higher by the second. "D...A...?"


----------



## Hollow (Aug 11, 2016)

_Mimi
Café - Extended Lunchbreak
W/ Michael (@P-X 12) & Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger)_

*Rush Hour!
Mimi's First Clients*​"What is our lovely waitress's name?" The teenager with the long black hair asked in a manner that made Mimi chuckle, a bit embarrassed at the compliment, before promptly answering. She was surprised clients were interested in learning her name but she guessed they might either become casuals or just be on the look out for new friends, both seemed to be around her age after all.

"It's a pleasure to meet you, Melaina! You can call me Mimi," the blonde introduced herself with a bright smile as she noted down the other girl's order. "I usually work here during the weekend, feel free to come visit!" Looking at the boy sitting opposite of her new acquaintance, Mimi waited patiently for him to decide on his order. He seemed to have been momentarily distracted but soon snapped to attention as he realized his friend had already ordered.

"Hmm? Oh, right, uh, I guess I'll just have two ham sandwiches with cheese and lettuce, butter instead of mayo. Oh, and a lemonade if you have any. If not, then nothing else." He ordered as Mimi's hand moved a quickly as she could to keep up with what he said. She trusted her memory but Mrs. Vince had said that, at the beginning, it was important to take notes and do make sure every step is taken correctly. 

"Alright, so," she read both orders out loud to make sure everything was okay and walked back behind the counter to start preparing everything. "I'll be back soon with your orders."

Behind he corner she carefully, but quickly, set the cup of coffee on the machine, leaving it to be filled as she gathered the requested bagels with sour cream and the bread to prepare the boy's sandwich, cutting it in half once it was ready. Placing everything on the tray, she almost forgot to grab a can of lemonade juice from the cooled counter but remembered on time, adding it to the tray along with a polished glass and a straw. Plenty of napkins and the order was ready to go!

Carrying everything to the table with a smile, she set the plates down for each of her clients before nodding, happy with the fact that everything was perfect, down to the artistic way the lettuce complimented the boy's sandwich. "There you go. Call me if you need anything else."

Turning, the girl walked back where she came from and took to polishing the rest of the glasses until they sparkled like the bracelets that adorned her wrists.


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 11, 2016)

Damian Bourne 
Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 

"Is this tour over soon? This is all honestly kinda boring" For a man who was adept at concealing his emotions and masking his intentions he found it hard not to irritated by Victor's remark. Boring. As if Damian existed to entertain the boy, as if this entire ordeal was meant for his sole amusement. Such complacency agitated Damian, and worried him. Monkey, Kim Jong Un, and French Fry, their ineptitude aside, were prospects and heroes in the making. Henceforth, he found such a temperament dangerous. He found Victor dangerous.

"I'm sorry but it never occurred to me that I exist to entertain you. I did not know that within the 50 pages of bullshit found in our Hero Code of Conduct there exists a clause that states that I must entertain you" Damian spoke with assurance and composure. Contrary to what the students thought, there was no malice in the man's voice. His militant attitude aside, Damian really did care for the boys. They were his soldiers and needed to be groomed to take on the tasks ahead. 
"
"Such an ideal is dangerous for a hero. Will you abandon your post when you deem it to be boring. Will you bat an eye to crime if you perceive a situation as dull? Discard these naive and provincial views young man. The world is not a game, no matter how hard you believe it" Kito placed a gentle hand on Damian's hand before he could continue his lecture. This was her way of telling him to ease up. Often times her husband was too strict, and dogmatic in his approach. He needed to understand that these for children rather than soldiers.

Damian sighed, "I will not hold you hostage. If you desire to leave and call it a night, I will not stop you. Your room is upstairs, one of my butlers will direct you to your quarters"

He shot Donovan a side glance, revealing the fact that he heard his comment. His look entailed a, _You know better than to open your mouth_

Shortly after Victor's departure Damian and Vito broke away from Donovan, who was too frozen by fear, and Roman who seemed to be analyzing Damian's equipment. 

"So. What did you uncover?" Damian questioned her in secrecy.

"Surprisingly. Nothing. There were no traces of malice in the boy's heard, in fact, there was not a lot. Honey, I'm not sure he's an agent of his father, in fact it feels as if it's his family he has run away from. What worries me is the absence of certain emotions, and feelings in his heart" Kito responded in a tone of concern.

"Absence? Are you saying that the boy is empty. He lacks emotions?" Damian replied.

"Not exactly. It isn't that he lacks them. It's more like he lacks emotional experience. Emotions such as maternal love, unconditional parental love, they are all foreign to the boy. I felt aversion in his heart when I embraced him earlier. This boy... what exactly has he been through?" Kito was an empath. Her quirk gave her the ability to read the hearts of others. She could decipher the thoughts of others based on the emotions in their heart. This allowed her to detect malice, fear, distrust, and love. 

Damian, who earlier had regarded Victor with suspension now began to view the boy as a victim, a product of an unfortunate upbringing. 

"Hell, the boy has been through hell. And yet, for some strange reason he has become desensitized. Whether it was a defensive mechanism or the result of his father's actions, he has become the person he is now"​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 11, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Damian Bourne
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Unrest and Relaxation*​
There are times when we feel a certain way about things, the way things preceded and unfold in front of us, and it's not unusual for those feelings to seemingly not make sense or for us to not fully understand why we feel the way we do. We can be irrationally mad over things that simply don't warrant that type of reaction, or amused by things that should, for all intents and purposes, have no reason to be as entertaining as they were. Right now, as Victor walked behind the suited helper of Damian, Victor was going through this very internal struggle to understand himself.

Considering the circumstances, one would expect this feeling to be spurred from Damian's little speech towards him based on his comment, but that held very little weight to Victor. He had already decided long ago that if being a hero ever did get boring, he quit on the spot and move on. There was no use, and no fun, in doing something he found no entertainment in, life was far too short for that. He had already decided he'd get into plumbing or become a garbage man or something like that should being a hero bore him, and if that should bore him, he'd take up archiology, then trying his hand at being a magician, an astronaut, a Youtube Let's Player, a whole list of alternatives to supplement a career change, but that all was ultimately mute considering how fun being a hero was.

Saving people, helping them, aiding those in need, that kind of stuff was what he found the most entertaining, and as long as that stayed the course, no matter how much trouble he faced, no matter how dangerous the situation, no matter how insurmountable the evil, he would face it with a smile on his face and a never ending pile of determination, wisdom, and tactics, just like the hero he admired more than anything, Captain Crush!

No, his current inner strife came not from Damian, but his wife, Kito. The woman who wore the pants in the family, he wasn't sure why he felt so adversive towards her, in all reality she was the type of person he liked, but the presence she had, her nature, her warmth, something about it all...didn't sit well with him. And that must have been clear on his face as the butler looked at him with a cocked eyebrow.

"Something the matter, young master?" He asked, his sagging cheeks flopping with every word as he drooled out every word. Victor looked up at him, as if awoken from a dazed state, and gave a slight sigh.

"Yeah. I mean, right now, I'm like going through this weird feeling that's been bothering me since that nice Kito lady hugged me." He explained as he clenched his stomach. "I mean, I THINK it's supposed to feel kinda nice, but it's actually gross, and I don't know to feel about that. I don't like it even though I think I should? It's like trying to enjoy a mudbath after your brother tried to drown you several times in one, you know?"

".....No." The Butler replied plainly.

"Oh." Victor said, rubbing his left arm, looking away slightly. He was starting to feel kinda weird about the whole thing now. Was he just over thinking it? It's been a while since someone last tried to hug him, so maybe the shock of it after all this time just put him out of his comfort zone. Whatever it was, the butler certainly wasn't waiting for him to figure it out. With a cough, he once more regained Victor's attention.

"Your room, young master." The Butler said as he opened the door to his right.

Inside were what on could expect from a place like this, a Persian rug, some nicely decorated drawers to place his things, outfitted with a large mirror and a bed to rest his head. The walls were printed with some fancy, yet subtlely implemented designs. One thing that couldn't be argued, their decorator had serious class. There was even a copy of  A Starry Night on the back wall.

"Thank you, Jeevs." Victor said with a small nod as his right arm left his side. Jeevs gave a small nod back before Victor entered the room. He was feeling pretty tired, so with a kick-off of his shoes he climbed into bed and wrapped himself up in a blanket as he went on to drift into sleep. A nice, warm blanket. A soft, warm, nice blanket.

He threw the blanket off himself. He laid there, a bit confused by his own actions, motionless and unthinking. He started tapping his finger on the bed in a restless manner. Watched his finger go up and down in a blur in a doll like gaze. He turn around but his eyes would close. He flipped himself on his stomach but he was still wide awake, still filled with this unsettling feeling. He filled onto his side with a leg up, nothing. Big Toe pose? Nada. Cow Face? Nothing. Downward Facing Dog?

He wasn't going to get any sleep tonight.

@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 11, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Cafe*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well the world out there is rather harsh, should have delayed missions. Seems like the staff here are in a rush for something... It's odd." There is a piercing gaze from Mel going through Michael towards the school.
> "There are some terrible things outside the world, being unprepared would be disastrous."
> If one would describe her eyes it'd be a blue lake of steel right now.
> 
> ...



Michael looked away for a moment in attempt to clear his head. "I guess you're right. Really. it's not what I know, it's the people who told me that are bothering me. The info's made talking to them a bit, well, complicated." He sighed, not wanting to say exactly what was said. "Whatever. I'll have to cross that bridge eventually." He'd have time to think about this when he talked with Zozo later.



Hollow said:


> _Mimi
> Café - Extended Lunchbreak
> W/ Michael (@P-X 12) & Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger)_
> 
> ...



Michael smiled towards the blonde haired girl. He liked her optimistic attitude as it started to help him get out of his temporary funk. He also started to recognize the name from the dorm orientation. 

"Thank you Mimi." Michael took his order and savaged one of the sandwiches. Apparently he was hungrier than he thought. "So you're part of the Golden Eagles, correct?"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 12, 2016)

Why did I think it would be any different? Did I even want it to be any different? Truthfully? No. It's like I told myself, I wanted to be alone, this way I don't fucking hurt anyone. Well, it's not like I always do it on purpose, but if I want to avoid hurting people then I usually end up hurting myself. It always comes down to a stupid catch-22, and no matter what I do, I'm on the losing end. So what do I do? I walk down dark alley ways trying to capture my dark and brooding nature. Maybe the only thing that could capture my current disappointment in life would be a graveyard. I tried to shake off all the edgy-angst off, but no matter how much I told myself things would turn out okay I knew they wouldn't.

What choice would I have if I were ever confronted again? Everyone's goal at this academy is to make it big like the Mighty Elite or the 7 Pillars, but more than likely we'll just make it to hero-for-hire. Most peoples quirks are usable for the street-level villains, but can't be well utilized for all jobs. To be honest, that's where I see myself, so I find it so strange that I'm told that I have 'potential'. What does that even mean? Everyone has potential, what makes me different? 

That's to say, my powers aren't even good to show off. They're disgusting and horrendous. I may have a strength advantage when it comes to my peers, but in terms of 'putting on a show' to give inspiration to others. How can a quirk like mine, which has so many deformities, even possibly do something like that? I'd most likely scare any normal civilians, while disappointing heroes with my probably strange methods to fighting off crime. To be honest my powers are more fit for a villain. Maybe I just have to accept the fact that my quirk has cursed me for life. 

I continued my motion through the dark alley-way, my surroundings becoming unfamiliar. I found myself trudging slowly through the cement passage way, only until I heard a slight noise which changed the calm air. The noise was very light, and if it weren't so silent I would have definitely missed it. My pace changed and I ran down the alley until I found a small red-glowing window. Again I could hear the faint sound of a cry, but inside I could only see a few rings of flames. I wanted to go out and let local authorities or heroes know that I found something shady, but I figured if I waited too long it may already be too late. I broke the small window open and slipped into the fiery-hot basement.​


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2016)

Charlie Personal Mission Part 5​
“If we can’t convince you to join us.” Demetrus slowly sat down in his chair and let out a sigh, “Then I suppose I will be left with no choice but to show you Charles.” Demetrus shook his head and waved his hands. “Everyone is dismissed. Kong… You know what to do.” The others left the room as Demetrus followed behind them. “I’m very sorry to see what’s become of you Charles. To think you’d be this much of a pain to my heart… I thought of you as a brother.” He waved Charles off once more. “But I suppose if there is nothing left to convince you then.”


He closed the doors behind him, leaving Kong and Charlie alone. “Alright, is where you beat the crap out of me and then we-” Kong’s massive hand gripped Charlie’s face as he spoke. “Shut up.” He pulled up a suitcase and tossed it onto the table, letting it pop open and reveal files upon files. “What’s all this?” Charlie questioned, looking at Kong. “This is everything Charlie boy.” Kong grinned, “Everything you’ve done. Your father… all that good stuff.”


Charlie’s eyes widened. “You wouldn’t fucking dare...” His teeth clenched as he spoke. “I Would dare. Demetrus would dare. This is just copies, one copy of hundreds.” Kong closed the briefcase and tossed it to a corner. “Boss says you can live your life.” Kong started walking towards the door and heading through it. “But what life shall though live when the world hast betray thee.” Charlie quickly looked around, but he couldn’t see anyone. “Who the hell is that!? Where are you!?” 

“Thou shalt have thy live thou wishes. But what of the world that thou inhabits.” He stood from his chair and kept looking around. “Where the hell are you!? Come out!” Charlie screamed. “Thou can not live in the light, whilst dwelling in shadow. Thou’s past shall be revealed… Unless thou agrees to become one, once more, and live in the shadow once more.”



“Are you black mailing me!? You’re telling me If I don’t join back with you guy’s you’ll reveal my information huh!? IS THAT YOUR GAME NOW DEMTRUS!?” Charlie screamed at the door. “After everything I did for you! HUH!? I did everything you asked! I respected every wish! I never turned against you! I never even turned you in!! I had every chance in the world to tell the hero’s all about you! I NEVER DID! I PROTECTED YOU! I DID IT BECAUSE YOU WERE LIKE MY BROTHER! I NEVER HURT YOU! NOT ONCE! NOT EVEN AFTER YOU TRIED TO KILL ME!”


Charlie clenched his fists and slammed them down onto the table. “Not a single time… In all the years did I turn on you, did I stab you in the back! I wanted to better my life! I NEVER PLANNED TO BETRAY YOU! I NEVER PLANNED TO TAKE YOU DOWN!” He screamed at the door, “But this! This is what you want to do!? This is how you want to play it!? You want to come at me! To crush my dreams!? You think that this will make me come back!? To turn back to this life!? You’ve got another thing fucking coming Demetrus! If this is how you want to play it! THEN FINE! We’ll fucking play it! We’ll do this game! Reveal the information! Send it all over the school! Let the files rain from the fucking heavens!” 

Charlie turned his back to the door and looking around the room. “I’m Charlie Fucking Wells! I said it before I’ll say it again! I’ll never stop my road to the fucking top! I’m going to show you, Put all the chips against me, bet every dollar you have on my defeat! I’ll put my money on Double Zero! I’ll double down on my loser past, my villain father, my criminal record… I’ll put ALL MY FUCKING MONEY ON IT! In the end we’ll see! We’ll see who comes out on top! You wanna see how this goes huh!? The Fox or The Thief! Let’s see which one wins and which one loses!”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Aug 12, 2016)

Zozo stands alone in a gym and in front of her, a punching bag. She starts slow and quickly she starts hammering it. Right punch, left punch, right hook, left kick, left kick, left kick and finish it up with spinning right kick. She remembers the combination.

She grabs the bag and plunge her knee repeatedly, followed up with a barrage of punches until she slows down and stops.

She hugs the bag for a while and enter the training center. And she went straight to the combat center. There's a mook, a wooden training dummy with three stick representing the arms and one stick representing the leg and usually used by hand to hand combatants. 

What Zozo is looking is a modified version of this, made for combatant who used weapons. The Mook is larger and the stick is longer, with three arm stick and no legs. But it have six metal plates, representing the head, chest, arms, legs and groin. 

She activate her new ability that she discovered, Bludgenoing. Instead of making her weapon sharper, she can makes it dull. She makes the first move. Zozo moves in.  She hits one of the sticks and the wooden stick spins back, there is spring mechanism that simulate block and parry. She blocks and pushes the right stick, only to be hit by the left stick on her back and she takes a step forward, before she can recover the right stick smacks her in the face, knocking her down.

"Auuuu...."


----------



## Olivia (Aug 12, 2016)

The first thing I could instantly feel after jumping down was the intense heat against my skin. The temperature in the room was boiling hot, and it all seemed to originate from the few instances of flames found in the room. Up against a pipe was a girl, probably no older than eight, handcuffed and chained by flames, which seemed to leave burn marks against her skin. Next to her was a raged-man, probably in his mid-thirties, with long brown hair and eyes that appeared as if he hadn't slept in days. A look of surprise overcame his face in the moments that I crashed down into the basement, and he stood up in retaliation. My eyes went blank and all I could see were my own blood-covered fists, and a lifeless body underneath myself. Blood pooling from the mans head. It made me sick but my mind quickly snapped back to reality.

I instantly wondered if I had been in over my head just jumping into here like this. It's not like I have any knowledge on what was going on down here, let alone my ability to mend the situation. Maybe it was just like a moth drawn to a flame, but now that I was down here there was little choice to go back. The man flipped a knife out from his pocket and it only but confirmed that I was in hostile territory. I had little choice now. He dashed at me, but I simply put my arms in front of my face, hardening my skin with my green scales.

As the knife collided with me, all I could hear is a resounding 'clunk!', as the blade flew out of his hand and up into the air. His look of sheer surprise fueled me with the power to tackle him down, bringing his body down to the ground. Pinning him down I looked him up and down, trying to see what and how he was accomplishing this. The easy answer would be through a quirk, as he could probably manipulate flames, but I'd suspect he'd need a flame or heat-source to start with, otherwise why would he start with a knife? I retracted my scales, not wanting to allow the beast any more free-reign today. Besides, I figured I could handle the rest of the situation.

"What are you doing down here? What is your goal?"

I asked rather bluntly. A clear rage of frustration came over his face, but considering his current condition, he couldn't exactly retaliate. After gritting his teeth it seemed he was willing to cooperate.

"I'm waiting for a ransom, that's all you're getting from me."

It was annoying but I was shocked he responded at all. However that made this situation make much more sense, why he was holding this girl prisoner, and why he was hidden away down here. But why here? With so many heroes out and about? Wasn't he scared that he'd be found? Or is he that confident in his abilities? My train of thought broke when he positioned his hand out from under my grip, and grabbed my arm. Before I could react, flames surrounded the area and violently attacked my skin. Not expecting the quick attack I jumped back, giving him enough time to get unpinned. The flames dispersed from my arm, but it was still rather badly burned, but I couldn't focus on that.

It looks like he took advantage of me thinking over his words, he gave me an inch but then he took a mile. Whether that was completely intentional or not remains to be seen. Regardless, he jumped towards me again, with his knife in hand. I jumped, growing my bat-like wings from my back, evading his first attack. As he flew by me, I turned and kicked him in the back, trying to get him back on the ground. I didn't know exactly how his powers worked but he purposefully dispelled the fire on my arm, meanwhile the fire on the girl was still intact. If he can deactivate it maybe knocking him out would take out all the flames in general. Not only would the girl be saved, but I could take this guy to the authorities.

However he sensed my kick, grabbing my leg and swinging me to the ground. I grew tentacles out of my back to catch my fall, twisting in mid air to give him a kick to the face. His general surprise to the different appendages I kept pulling out were probably giving him new things to take in consideration, but it was probably the only advantage I had. After my blow had landed we had both skidded away from one another, and upset was an understatement for how I could describe his face.

"Why is a FUCKING KID like YOU standing here?! Go run and play hero somewhere else!"

He charged at me, with his knife spinning in his hands. As he approached I blocked his right hand, knocking his blade into the air, but by doing so I had left my other-side quite vulnerable. He used his left hand to grab my face and throw me to the ground. I summoned my scales as quickly as possible to disregard as much damage that he could dish out, but even so, the sting of fire sung across my face. My tentacles grabbed his left arm, pulling him away from my face, while the other tentacles helped stand me upright again. However he twisted his left hand to set my tentacles aflame, and turned his right arm towards me and gave me an uppercut.

I was sent crashing into the wall behind me, two of my tentacles retracting back inside me. He tried to crash his knee into my skull, but I managed to react and catch his leg before it had settled into me. Using my wings to propel me out of the wall, I kicked upwards and pressed him into the roof, before dropping him to the floor. By now I had known he was quite resilient, and no matter how much I'd regret it, I'd have to resort to excessive force.

Crashing him back down to the ground, I pinned him down again. I knew I had to knock him out if I wanted to free that girl, so I did the only thing I thought I could. I used my scaled-fists to constantly bash his face, over, and over, and over again. Four of my tentacles holding down each of his limbs, the other two aiding me in my constant assault. I wasn't sure how much was enough, but I just continued, one punch after the other.

Before I had even known it my fists were stained in blood, the red liquid oozing out onto the brick floor beneath him. My body was shaking in disgust and fear, fear of what I have done and what I have become. I quickly retracted all my changes, knowing that if I were to go any further...No, I couldn't, I can't. It was too much. There's no way I could give in to it all again; As the crimson liquid stained the floor, I once again knew why I could never be a hero.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 12, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Night Escapades To Escape The Unescapable With Escapism Part 1*​
Victor twittled his thumbs as he stared at the ceiling with no clear coherent thought in his head was an unclear mess. He has been doing this for a while, and an end was nowhere in sight. His mind was both overflowing and empty all at once, thousands of thoughts appearing, yet nothing in particular standing out to him. The passing of time was an afterthought, he was restless, without peace, he needed to focus his mind on something, but everything he tried simply drowned with a seismic wave born from the distressed ocean of his thoughts. 

The clear answer would be to simply get up, but he found himself unable to even do that, the thought to do such an action capsized before his body could respond with the proper response. He was stuck there, force to dwell on this feeling that he had no idea how to deal with. Without a way to handle it, it couldn't go away, so, whether by sheer circumstance or subconscious effort to find an answer to this situation, his eyes wandered upwards and soon the came into contact with something.

 The Starry Night.

"Isn't it pretty?" Almond asked with rhetorical wonder. Her dress swished to the side as she changed her posture, holding a curled fist near her chest. Victor tilted his head and he placed his hands on his hips.

"It's okay, I guess." He said. "It's just a painting of some weird tower and stars and then some town. Don't see what's so special about it."

"Those are cypress trees, plants most often associated with cemeteries and death." Almond informed him.

"Aren't those the trees dad has planted in the garden?" Castor asked meekly as he clutched his teddy bear. "He really seemed to like them."

"Wasn't this one of pieces this Van Gogh guy hated?" Lector wondered as he held his hands behind his head.

"Hm. It's amazing how something he disregarded became so popular, huh?" Almond giggled happily.

"I guess." Victor replied boredly. "You don't have to intend or expect something to be seen as good for it to be recognized as good."

"Sometimes what's good is blind to the people who have it." Hector agreed.

"I still can't believe dad got the original one!" 

"Here's hoping they don't notice any of the fakes are fakes."

"Van Gogh...Isn't that the guy who cut of his ear?" Victor asked.

"Actually, it's widely considered that he didn't actually do that, it was friend who did it during an argument, a fencer!" 

"With friends like that,who needs enemies..." Castor mumbled.

"He got sent to the santiarium after that, and he ended up painting this." She said as she smiled as Victor. "Pretty amazing set of circumstances, huh Victor?" Her smiled was as warm as the sun.


Victor got up and grabbed his stomach. He wasn't hungry, but he felt an unusual urge to eat despite this. Stepping out of his room, he noticed the sky was purple, had he been up all night? It wouldn't be first, but still, he assumed it wouldn't be any later one in the morning, four or even possibly five. He paid it no mind as he went to grab a snack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Cafe -> Gymnasium *

@Unlosing Ranger @Hollow 

Michael quickly eviscerated the remaining part of his sandwich, gulping down his lemonade as if he was thirsty in the desert. "Huh. Didn't realize I was already done." He rubbed the back of his head. "Must be my metabolism acting up." He got up and stretched. "Well, I'm gonna go to the . Thanks for the talk, Mel." He left money for his food as well as a tip for Mimi and walked out of the Cafe.



kluang said:


> Zozo stands alone in a gym and in front of her, a punching bag. She starts slow and quickly she starts hammering it. Right punch, left punch, right hook, left kick, left kick, left kick and finish it up with spinning right kick. She remembers the combination.
> 
> She grabs the bag and plunge her knee repeatedly, followed up with a barrage of punches until she slows down and stops.
> 
> ...



Michael walked into the door of the gym as he thought of what he needed to work on. "So, I should probably work on my stamina. My body was almost running on fumes. during the last part of the mission - "

As he looked over in the gym's interior, he noticed a familiar face: Zozo. He instinctively walked over to her and helped her up off the floor. He looked away from her face as she noticed him. "S - so . . . " He stammered out his sentence, seemingly at a loss as for what words to use in this scenario. "Are you okay?"


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 12, 2016)

Roman

        Blood & Steel: Damian's Pack
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox​


The next morning had been an unusual change in routine for Roman. A sweet aroma awakened him from his slumber. He followed the alluring scent like a wolf in search of prey.The smell belonged to a large stack of hot, sweet pancakes positioned at the center of the dinner table. Donovan, and a seemingly restless Victor were already in their seats when Roman arrived. The two were already feasting on the meal before them, albeit a bit nervous.

"Roman! Honey take a seat, make yourself at home" Kito readied a hot plate of pancakes for the boy. Roman stared blankly at the unexpected act of kindness, even more so at the buffet that had been prepared for them.

"Anyone know what the hell is going on" He whispered towards Victor and Donovan.

"Damia- er, I mean the Silhouette wants us to gather our strength and meet him in The Sanctuary after breakfast, says we should dress in gym clothes" Donovan informed him.

"Eh? Guess he's making us do some PT before heading out in the streets. Shouldn't be too hard right?" Roman, although fully aware of the extremity of Damain's actions, did not expect much from whatever he had in store for them. He was not sure about the other two, but he was use to rigorous, inhumane and brutal training regimes. Whatever Damian had in store for them would be a cake walk.

Never had he been so wrong...​


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 12, 2016)

*(Liquid Time)*

Late Tea in the Afternoon







Hollow said:


> _Mimi
> Café - Extended Lunchbreak
> W/ Michael (@P-X 12) & Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger)_
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well the world out there is rather harsh, should have delayed missions. Seems like the staff here are in a rush for something... It's odd." There is a piercing gaze from Mel going through Michael towards the school.
> "There are some terrible things outside the world, being unprepared would be disastrous."
> If one would describe her eyes it'd be a blue lake of steel right now.
> 
> ...







P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Cafe -> Gymnasium *
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow
> ...





Leaving the recordings with Oz Rigel headed towards the cafe as students breezed past him on their way to the exit. Considering its popularity coming to the Cafe late isn't something he liked but he wasn't always given another choice.
Rigel quickly scanned the Cafe before briskly walking toward the nearest counter.
'Classes must have been more hectic than I thought on the first day... There's quite a few faces here I don't recognize'
Addressing the Cafeteria attendant in front of him Rigel wasted no time placing his order,
"Afternoon. One cup of lemon tea. Milk, not cream."
Rigel gazed over the Cafe one more time while they began preparations, confirming his suspicions about the seating as most of them were taken.
'Perhaps I should see if Oz is free - no, he still has too much work on his hands. Wait, those people over there...'
Rigel approached the seated students to satisfy his curiosity.
"My apologies. I have not seen you around here before. Are all of you Freshman?"


@P-X 12 @Hollow @Unlosing Ranger @GiveRobert20dollars


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Cafe -> Gymnasium *
> @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow
> 
> Michael quickly eviscerated the remaining part of his sandwich, gulping down his lemonade as if he was thirsty in the desert. "Huh. Didn't realize I was already done." He rubbed the back of his head. "Must be my metabolism acting up." He got up and stretched. "Well, I'm gonna go to the . Thanks for the talk, Mel." He left money for his food as well as a tip for Mimi and walked out of the Cafe.


*Afternoon thoughts*​"That mission must have really messed with his head. It's in the clouds after all. Didn't even answer my question."
Mel slowly drinks and eats her lunch, she's eyeing the school from afar again. Something just wasn't right with the student conduct of the school and how early missions were. Like there is a certain desperation to rush things for an oncoming storm.



Qinglong said:


> _Liquid Time_
> 
> Late Tea in the Afternoon
> 
> ...


"Many people here are freshmen, 200 of them in fact. I am just one of them. However..."
The black haired student is looking Rigel over.
"There aren't as many teachers. I assume you are one, my name is Melaina Ekdikos. It's nice to make your acquaintance. Would you like to take a seat? There is one free since one of my friends just left Mr. ?"
Mel takes a untouched bottle that she took from hammer space earlier and puts it back.
The bottle blinks out of existence.
@Hollow @Qinglong  @GiveRobert20dollars


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong 
(Liquid Time)*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Afternoon thoughts*​"That mission must have really messed with his head. It's in the clouds after all. Didn't even answer my question."
> Mel slowly drinks and eats her lunch, she's eyeing the school from afar again. Something just wasn't right with the student conduct of the school and how early missions were. Like there is a certain desperation to rush things for an oncoming storm.



As Michael got up and walked through the door, he noticed a teacher coming into the room. He didn't remember which teacher he was exactly from just his look, but he saw him walk up towards Meliena. 



Qinglong said:


> _Liquid Time_
> 
> Late Tea in the Afternoon
> 
> ...



He walked over to the table, wondering what the teacher was doing. He also wanted to ask if he saw Zozo or Ms. Maye. He still needed to bring her his mission report.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Many people here are freshmen, 200 of them in fact. I am just one of them. However..."
> The black haired student is looking Rigel over.
> "There aren't as many teachers. I assume you are one, my name is Melaina Ekdikos. It's nice to make your acquaintance. Would you like to take a seat? There is one free since one of my friends just left Mr. ?"
> Mel takes a untouched bottle that she took from hammer space earlier and puts it back.
> ...



Michael stood as the two sat down. He walked back over to them and said "Er, sorry for interrupting. I just forgot about something."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 12, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Night Escapades To Escape The Unescapable With Escapism Part 2 *​
Victor opened up the fridge as a wave of cool air swept over him. "Let's see what they have..." He mumbled as he looked through their consumables. "They soda, OJ, purple stuff...is that grape juice or grape drink? I can never tell the difference just looking at them." He learned from his Uncle that that there were too basic types of fruit-flavored beverages, juice and drink, the major difference being one has no nutrients and was primarily made up of sugar, water, and some color. Other than that, nothing really caught his eye. It was stocked to the brim, but nothing appealed to him. He shut the fridge and opened up the freezer, nothing there either, just a bunch of frozen-

"Ooh! Ice cream sandwich!" He he said quiet yet excitedly as he saw the box with the chocolate bunned, vanilla filled delight. And with what luck, there was one left! Wouldn't be enough to fill this odd, swirling void that seemed to be impressed inside his chest, slowly grinding his innards and ripping them from their proper place like a miniature black hole formed by this confusing storm of emotions, but it was a start. 

Unwrapping the succulent frozen treat from it's paper like parka, he took a bite and savored its flavor. Not wanting to be a rude guest, however, he took upon himself to place the box in the trash. And it was one of the neat step and open kind! He then decided to take a seat at a table as he finished his sandwich and crumpled up the paper that held it. And there he sat, alone at a table, with seat all around him, empty seat. Something about this set up was...incredibly unnerving.

 With little hesitantion, he moved a cup beside him slightly further away from him. "There, much better!" He said happily. The sense of space he had was much needed, and since the sun was on it's way to being up, there wasn't any point in moving, might as well wait until someone else wakes up. They wouldn't find him sitting at a table alone this early in the morning creepy, right?

Never had he been so wrong...

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 12, 2016)

*(Liquid Time)*

Cafe - Late Tea in the Afternoon





Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Afternoon thoughts*​"That mission must have really messed with his head. It's in the clouds after all. Didn't even answer my question."
> Mel slowly drinks and eats her lunch, she's eyeing the school from afar again. Something just wasn't right with the student conduct of the school and how early missions were. Like there is a certain desperation to rush things for an oncoming storm.
> 
> 
> ...





Rigel turned his attention to the bright student introducing herself
"While it is correct that there are many freshman, there are usually much less around this time. The main reason I came to speak to you was because I noticed_ something_ was off just now."
Rigel paused, choosing his next words to the Freshman carefully while letting his last statement sink in.
"My name is Mr. Fisroy, Miss Ekdikos. You are correct, I am a teacher here. I was away on official business, so I did not attend the first day Orientation. I will accept your offer for now."




P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> (Liquid Time)*
> 
> 
> ...




Rigel looked up at Michael upon hearing his apology,
"Was this your seat young man? What is it you have forgotten?"


@Hollow @Unlosing Ranger @P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Cafe (Liquid Time)*



Qinglong said:


> Rigel turned his attention to the bright student introducing herself
> "While it is correct that there are many freshman, there are usually much less around this time. The main reason I came to speak to you was because I noticed_ something_ was off just now."
> Rigel paused, choosing his next words to the Freshman carefully while letting his last statement sink in.
> "My name is Mr. Fisroy, Miss Ekdikos. You are correct, I am a teacher here. I was away on official business, so I did not attend the first day Orientation. I will accept your offer for now."



Michael nodded. He had not seen this teacher anywhere during his first day. At the mention of an offer, Michael looked towards Meliena. _"Offer? What offer?"_



Qinglong said:


> Rigel looked up at Michael upon hearing his apology,
> "Was this your seat young man? What is it you have forgotten?"
> 
> 
> @Hollow @Unlosing Ranger @P-X 12



Michael perked up at the teacher's words. "Oh, right!" He took out his mission report from his bag. "I'm supposed to bring in this mission report for Ms. Maye. Do you know where she is?"


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 12, 2016)

*(Liquid Time)*

Late Tea in the afternoon




P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Cafe (Liquid Time)*
> 
> 
> ...




"A mission report already? I had thought a freshman would not have been recommend for that until later. Despite her age she is acting quite carelessly." Rigel paused closing his eyes for a few moments before abruptly opening them again and turning back toward the student in front of him,
"She is not here right now. Give the report to me. I will see to it she receives it."


@P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Cafe (Liquid Time)

@Unlosing Ranger @Qinglong *



Qinglong said:


> *(Liquid Time)*
> 
> Late Tea in the afternoon
> 
> ...



"Oh, alright. Thank you Mr. Fisroy." Michael passed the report over to Mr. Fisroy. He also felt like he was forgetting another point. 

He left and pulled out his phone, calling her as he walked out. "Oh, and Mel, about the sports thing . . . " He thought about an answer, but nothing much came up. "I'll give you an answer later. Let's meet at the pool or something." He closed it and walked over to the gym. As he walked, he questioned his sudden empty-headedness.
_
"That was weird. I straight up forgot about her question. I'd normally never do that. What is with me today? I've been dropping the ball all over the place for some reason."  _His mind invariably floated back towards the thought of his mission. "Is this really affecting me this much? I can't seem to completely bring my mind off of it." He really wanted to meet up with Zozo sooner than later; he hoped that checking up on her and ridding himself of the mission briefing would clear his mind fully.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2016)

*Afternoon thoughts*​


P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Cafe (Liquid Time)*
> 
> 
> ...



Mel brings out her phone surprisingly Micheal called her instead of telling Mel to her face, she responds with a text since he feels like being impersonal.
*'Alright then I'll meet you at the pool later... The teacher was just taking my offer of a seat by the way. *
*You seem pretty off, take it easy. Keeping a clear head is one of the most important things as a hero.'*
*@P-X 12*

She puts her phone away and faces Rigel.
"You're probably the first teacher I've had a chance to actually speak to about this. You think it's odd that freshmen students are getting missions this early as well? It's worrying to me. You could tell whatever happened to Micheal in that mission messed him up some; some of the other students here are..."
Mel's thoughts drift to the fight at the wolf dorm and Troya going berserk.
She got to know Troya some, but she can't deny that something was wrong on the whole with multiple students. She didn't expect anyone to be perfect by any means... 
"I have faith in the other students, but something is wrong with the school's methods."

@Qinglong


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2016)

It was finished...done. I no longer had to attack this man. Even so, the gruesome image below haunted me, knowing that it was I who was the cause of this horrendous act. I allowed my body to rest for a moment, but quickly I surprised about the ongoing flames on the wall, the girl still trapped. Was I wrong? Even if knocked the man out, or worse, killed him, would the flames not stop? Could he only command the flames? If so then I just ruined my chance at saving this girl. I have effectively killed two people here. No! I couldn't let thoughts like that ruin me, there has to be logic to this, it's his quirk and it has to have a logical reason as to why it's still burning.

He caught me off guard. He threw me off of his body, running haphazardly towards the girl, with the knife still in his hand. I was thrown into the back wall, but with the crash came the ache and soreness from using, and limiting, my quirk. I looked over at the man, unable to even stand up. In my current form, after that battle, I've been weakened. I could try to stop him, but at what cost? Would it be both of them? No, I can't. I need to stop him as I am now, there has to be a way.

"What's wrong? Gone scared? I don't care about the money anymore. Truth be told I don't need it. But after what you have done to me I just want to make you suffer. It looks like you can't move anymore, and torturing you would be too easy. So instead I'll just bleed the life out of this girl until her screams are no more, all the while you watch, and then I'll get to work on you."

Fuck, I had to do something. I stumbled up on my legs, trying to gain my footing, but before I could fully adjust myself the man had sent the flames holding up the girl and instead pinned me up against the wall. I could feel the flames seer against my skin as they held my limbs against the wall, but there was now effectively nothing I could do. No, I can't think like that. I have to find the solution. Like I told that boy, I'd find a solution, I'd be able to handle it. No matter how dire things are I can find a way around it without relying on that monster!

I pushed and shoved against the wall, the fire only burning hotter against my wrists and ankles. The bloodied man, after looking me over, slammed the young girl down into the ground. Digging the knife into her arm, I flailed against the flames trying to retaliate, but truth be told I had no idea what to do but watch. As he continued, and her blood started leaking from her body, and her screams left her vocal cords, tears started to stroke my face. It was at that moment I realized that I was powerless as myself. Even if atrocities could be caused, I could also prevent them. I couldn't stand it, and my willpower against it was at an all time low, but had no choice. If I wanted to save her, to help others, and even myself, I had to give in to the beast.​


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2016)

Takoda, Personal Mission, Part 3

​
Graviton and Eclipse walked down the street, there were a lot of people smiling and waving as Eclipse passed by them. “It’s nice isn’t it?” Eclipse chuckled a little bit, “The people see you and they smile. They feel happy, they feel safe.” He smiled largely, “It’s about giving the people that sense of security, so they can go about their day and not worry.” Graviton nodded, That was what he wanted, “Thank you uncle. I will learn and  utilize this knowledge in order to make myself a better hero!” Graviton pumped his fist as he looked at his uncle. “...Right kid…” His uncle chuckled lightly, he still had a hard time getting used to the personality shift.

BOOM! An explosion erupted a few blocks away. “Uncle! A villain!” Graviton called out. “Yeah I heard it! Come on!” The two took off as quick as they could. They tore through the crowd of people, trying to re-assure them as they went through. “Don’t panic! Get out of the area! Make sure no one is left behind!” Eclipse shouted to the people as he made his way to the explosion. “Graviton! When we get there, focus on getting the people out of the area!” Graviton nodded, “Yes! I will be sure to save them!” 

They arrived to a bank with a hole in the wall, smoke pouring out like a reverse waterfall. People were on the ground, covered in rubble. “Do your best Takoda!” Eclipse called out, Rushing into the building without a second thought. “Yes!” Graviton rushed over to the rubble, activating his power and lifting it from the woman. “T...Thank you...” She said weakly. “It’s alright madam.” He offered his hand and helped her to her feet. “Let’s get you out of here!” He lead her away, luckily a few onlookers had stayed behind. “Please take this woman to the nearest medical facility!” Graviton called to them, before rushing back to help more civilians.

-Inside the bank- ​
“Halt! I demand you cease your criminal activity and turn around with your hands up! We can end this without conflict and I’d prefer to do so!” Eclipse called out, but the man wasn’t stopping. “Alright… I suppose we’re going to do this the hard way.” He took a deep breath and grabbed the villains shoulder. “Sorry about this! But I have no choice!”

-Outside- ​
“Alright! Please all of you! Back away and move to a safe location! We heroes are on the job!” Graviton shouted to the crowd that was gaining members by the second. “Please, exist the premises and-” BOOM! Another explosion erupted from the bank, followed by the sounds of rubble and wood breaking. “What was that!?” Takoda turned around and noticed a large man walking out of the bank, carrying a sack on his back. “Tch. Annoying ass hero.” The man grumbled. Takoda could see that a hole had formed in the building next to the bank.  “UNCLE!” He cried out and tried to rush to his side, but the villain threw his arm out and knocked him to the ground.

“Guah!” Graviton grunted as he fell. “Sit your ass down kid.” He looked annoyed as he spoke. “Tch, fuckin big for a brat aren’t you?” The man rubbed the back of his head, “Whatever.” While he spoke, Eclipse tossed the rubble off himself and walked out of the building, holding his left arm. “Stop… right there...” He coughed, “Hm? You’re still alive?” The man turned to look at Eclipse. “You’re… Warhead aren’t you?” 

“Looks like I held back too much.” Warhead stepped forward. “We don’t have time for this.” another voice called out, this one belonging to a man with the head of a wolf. Takoda’s eyes widened beneath his helmet… it was him….


----------



## Hollow (Aug 13, 2016)

_Mimi
Café - Extended Lunch Hour
W/ Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger), Michael (@P-X 12) & Mr. Fisroy (@Qinglong)_

*Rush Hour!*
*Mimi's First Clients* ​Looking up from behind the counter where her mind had been focused on tidying things up as she waited for more clients to show up, Mimi looked up when the boy addressed her from where he was sitting at. "Yes, Golden Eagles," she answered him with a smile. "I see you're also one as well," she added, noticing the house crest stitched to his uniform. "Always nice to meet new housemates!"

After a while of chatting with his friend, the boy got up and came to pay, leaving her a tip for the service. Thanking him kindly for it, she wished him a happy day before going back to her dilly dallying. Soon afterwards though, someone else walked into the café, one of the teachers this time, who took no time placing his order. "Good afternoon, Mr. Fisroy. Why don't you go take a seat, I'll have your order ready in a second, sir."

It was a little intimidating to be serving an actual teacher this time around but she still made quick and good work of it, getting the machine to pour hot water into a small bull, before placing the correct tea bag inside and got a small, matching container for the milk. Placing both on a tray, she carried them to Melaina's table, where the teacher had stopped at, excusing herself once everything was in it's right place and going back to her place behind the counter.

The door bells rang again, signaling the entrance of more people and Mimi looked up, welcoming the new students with a bright smile before taking their orders. She loved being busy.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 13, 2016)

*(Liquid Time)*

_Cafe - A late Afternoon Tea _






P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Cafe (Liquid Time)
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger @Qinglong *
> ...








Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Afternoon thoughts*​
> 
> 
> Mel brings out her phone surprisingly Micheal called her instead of telling Mel to her face, she responds with a text since he feels like being impersonal.
> ...








Hollow said:


> _Mimi
> Café - Extended Lunch Hour
> W/ Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger), Michael (@P-X 12) & Mr. Fisroy (@Qinglong)_
> 
> ...





"It is of no consequence. You should see a counselor if something is bothering you." Rigel placed the report beneath the table before waving the hand holding it as it disappeared unbeknownst to the student. Turning back to Miss Ekdikos Rigel started to speak but paused noting she had brought another object out of nowhere - her cellular phone it seems. Waiting for her to finish Rigel found he had no need to start as she had jumped right back into conversation.

"You're probably the first teacher I've had a chance to actually speak to about this. You think it's odd that freshmen students are getting missions this early as well? It's worrying to me. You could tell whatever happened to Micheal in that mission messed him up some; some of the other students here are..."

"I had not expected any of you to have been sent out until next week at the earliest. It seems someone misjudged the potential threat danger of the mission. A careless and often costly mistake. However, they managed to bring them back alive and in one piece, so perhaps you should still have a modicum of faith in them for the time being."

"I have faith in the other students, but something is wrong with the school's methods."

Rigel thought about her reply for a short time. 'To question their methods... and I still have not asked in regards to the 'disturbance' they caused earlier...'
"While they may be foolish some of the staff consider themselves to have no other options. Just because it is right does not mean it is correct." Rigel paused, considering whether or not to continue before rejecting the idea. There would be more time for such debates later. If this issue wasn't settled and there was an emergency it could end up being disastrous.

The waitress interrupted, excusing herself while placing the orders on the table.
"You have my gratitude." Rigel glanced at the tea before flipping the palm under the table over as the tea began to turn white in colour.
Addressing Miss Ekdikos once more Rigel picked up from before the waitress came,
"I cannot tell you everything involving the staff of course, however I do require some of your time to discuss what I assume is that ability of yours."







@Hollow @Unlosing Ranger @P-X 12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 13, 2016)

_Cafe - A meeting of powers_




Qinglong said:


> *(Liquid Time)*
> 
> _Cafe - A late Afternoon Tea _
> 
> ...


"My quirk? It's nothing special, least I don't recall anyone thinking it was. I've been ranked at 2 and a half stars. Though... I sensed something coming off about you strangely enough for a brief moment. Under the table, that disturbance... Is that your ability?"
She noticed, she very clearly noticed what Rigel did. Yet she's avoiding the question of what her quirk is directly, as if she still hasn't told anyone, even her new friends yet.
@Hollow @Qinglong


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 13, 2016)

Takoda's Personal Mission Part 4
The Wolf​
“It’s… It’s him...” Takoda’s mind began to race, he could feel his scars throbbing as the wolfman stepped towards Warhead. “You take too damn long. Just kill the hero and let’s get a move on.” He growled, “You heard him.” Warhead rolled his shoulders and cracked his neck. “I can’t let you do that.” Eclipse coughed. Part of his mask had been blown off and his suit was rather dirty… so this wasn’t going to be as effective as he’d hope it would be, but he has to do something…

“Eclipse Beam!” The hero’s suit began to shine brightly before the light concentrated at his chest and fired off like a cannon, sending Warhead through the bank and the money into the air.  “Hahaha!” Warhead’s voice could be heard, “That’s a pretty good hit… LET ME RETURN IT TO YOU!”  He came dashing out of the building, “GRAVITON! RUN!” Eclipse shouts, pushing Warhead back into the building before… BOOM! A massive explosion ripped through the bank and sent Takoda rolling across the ground. “Nngh...” 

“Damn it! Watch your fucking explosions!” The wolf cried out, having ducked behind a car. “I swear I’m going to die If I keep partnering up with that bastard.” He growled, turning his head to see Graviton laying near him. “So what are you supposed to be huh?” Takoda’s heart sunk into his stomach, this man, he didn’t even remember him.

“I…. I….” He felt his fists clench all on their own as he slowly stood to his feet, body shaking. “I am Graviton! We met years ago! I’ll make you remember me!” The mighty hero slammed his fists into each other, the leather creaking on contact.  “Shut up brat.” The wolfman’s foot connected to Takoda’s chest and sent him rolling and skipping down the street like a stone over water. “Guh… Nngh...” Takoda coughed out as he finally stopped rolling.

“That’s it huh? That’s all you got?” Takoda lay on the ground, supporting himself with his forearm. “Nnngh… It’s… not over yet...” He coughed, a few small drops of blood dripping from the helmet. “Oh?  Did I crush something?” The Wolf grinned. “I can smell the blood from here.”


_“I’ll Take your head then.”_ The words echoed inside Takoda’s mind… The last meeting between them, it was just like this. “Some advice hero.” The wolf slowly strolled towards the downed hero. “You shouldn’t lose focus. You gotta keep your mind in the fight you know.” THUD! His boot connected into Takoda’s lower ribs and sent him colliding into a parked car. “GUAH!!!” More blood dripped from the helmet onto the ground.  “Come on kid, Let’s see what’s under that helmet huh?” As the wolf drew near, Graviton clenched his fists and unleashed his quirk.

“How about this...” His fist lashed out and landed smack dab in the wolf family jewels. “GUAH!!!!” The beast cried out dropping to his knees, “And this!” Graviton stood up and kneed the bastard in the chin, knocking him back onto the ground. “Grrrr You bastard… Kid… Fuck.” The wolf grunted out as he held onto his crotch. “I’ll… Kick your ass for that!” Graviton kicked the wolf’s jaw as he lay on the ground and caused him to roll down the street a few feet.

“Nnngh… Ow Ow Ow...” Takoda stood on one foot and held the other in his hand. “WHAT IS YOUR JAW MADE OF!?” He screamed, “ME!? What the hell are you made of?” He groaned as he rubbed his chin. “Damn it… my stomach hurts now...”


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Cafe -> Gymnasium *
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow
> ...



"No." Zozo slowly stands up and faced the training dummy again. "I feel like shit."

She slams her sword and quickly blocked the dummy's attack before swinging again.

"What are you doing here? Don't you have a report to finish?" she asked without looking at Michael.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Training and Therapy*



kluang said:


> "No." Zozo slowly stands up and faced the training dummy again. "I feel like shit."
> 
> She slams her sword and quickly blocked the dummy's attack before swinging again.
> 
> "What are you doing here? Don't you have a report to finish?" she asked without looking at Michael.



"Actually, I already finished it." Michael looked away from Zozo and over to the other training dummies. His talk with her was becoming harder than he thought; he had problems coming up with the right words, and she didn't seem to want him around right now.

"I kind of came here to help clear my head." He walked over to one of the dummies, this time looking at Zozo. "Am I wrong in thinking you're in a similar boat to mine?" He struck one arm and blocked it, striking another before gradually starting to juggle attacking and defending multiple arms.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 14, 2016)

*(Liquid Time)*

_Cafe - A late Afternoon Tea_







Unlosing Ranger said:


> _Cafe - A meeting of powers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"There are flaws within the ranking system I cannot go into right now. What matters the most is how you develop and use your skills." Rigel nearly snorted at the mention of her rank but held it in. The ranking system meant nothing to him. 

"Though... I sensed something coming off about you strangely enough for a brief moment. Under the table, that disturbance... Is that your ability?"

"I only used it just now as a demonstration. You are correct, it is what I am capable of. If you truly know what happened, then I will suggest you set some time aside for a meeting. It will not take long. Unlike some others I have heard of you do not seem willing to share your ability in front of your peers."


@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> *(Liquid Time)*
> 
> _Cafe - A late Afternoon Tea_
> 
> ...


"Well... No, I don't want to share it, what if the enemy captures one of my friends. It'd make it much harder to save them and it's rather complicated to actually explain anyway."
Mel eyes the school
"A place to meet? I'm not quite sure where you'd want us to meet... I don't know enough yet for a proper place. "
@Qinglong


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 14, 2016)

*(Liquid Time)*

_Cafe - A late Afternoon Tea_






Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel eyes the school
> @Qinglong




"Well... No, I don't want to share it, what if the enemy captures one of my friends. It'd make it much harder to save them and it's rather complicated to actually explain anyway."

'Thinking ahead to prevent a disadvantageous situation is a good idea, however there are other problems here'
"It is fine if you do not wish to tell others as it might be used against you, however the inverse is also true. In an emergency situation a _complication_ might occur if there is interference. You do not need to explain all of it. A general explanation of what you can affect should suffice."

"A place to meet? I'm not quite sure where you'd want us to meet... I don't know enough yet for a proper place. "

Rigel paused while pondering a good meeting place without being overheard. The safest place he could think of was not an option as he would have to leave the school to get there and his preparations were still unfinished. Rigel pulled out a piece of paper folded in half from his pocket.

"The meeting does not need to be today as I have business to attend to. Take this and contact me when you feel you are ready and I will tell you where to meet and have a secure area prepared to talk in."



@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> *(Liquid Time)*
> 
> _Cafe - A late Afternoon Tea_
> 
> ...


"Yeah, I didn't think about that... Last time I just asked him to trust me without him knowing anything."
Mel accepts the paper, it disappears. That feeling from before again.
"I see, I'll read it when I'm ready to contact you. But I have to get going. I already have a meeting with someone at a pool. If you'll excuse me."
Mel leaves without paying in her rush and heads towards the pool area they met in before.
@Qinglong @P-X 12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2016)

*Liquid Time at the Pool*​
Mel arrives, no one seems to be at the pool yet. She quietly looks around then lays down on a bench to look up at the ceiling to watch the water reflecting off on it. Her phone appears out of nowhere and she texts Micheal.
'Alright, I'm waiting at the pool.'
Eyes go back to the ceiling, it had been a really long day, she closes them and listens to the water gently sloshing about.
"I guess I'll go on one of those missions..."
@P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Pool (Liquid Time)*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Liquid Time at the Pool*​
> Mel arrives, no one seems to be at the pool yet. She quietly looks around then lays down on a bench to look up at the ceiling to watch the water reflecting off on it. Her phone appears out of nowhere and she texts Micheal.
> 'Alright, I'm waiting at the pool.'
> Eyes go back to the ceiling, it had been a really long day, she closes them and listens to the water gently sloshing about.
> ...



Michael stepped into the doorway of the pool, having received her text. He sat his bag down onto the floor as he stripped down and changed into his trunks and entered. He then walked over to the waters, greeting Meliena. "Seems like the water's fine." He stepped into the water, hearing it up slightly as he laid there and relaxed in the water for a moment before starting to swim under the surface.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Pool (Liquid Time)*
> 
> 
> ...


"I was about to fall asleep, it's rather quite here alone."
Mel's clothes disappear,  revealing a bathing suit underneath.
She jumps into the pool making a big splash going under next to Micheal for a brief amount of time before she rises back up.
"You look a bit better for the wear Micheal... You know I haven't told anyone my quirk yet. Want to guess what it is based on what you know?"
The request was rather out of nowhere.
@P-X 12


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Training and Therapy*
> 
> 
> ...



"No, you're not." Zozo reply. Her attack pattern is getting faster as she's getting use to the speed of the dummy and manage to hit the right rib mark. 

"I knew justice and revenge are two different beast. I read it in books and comics. I saw it too on tv. But to face that situation yourself..." Zozo press on her attack with wider strikes and sweeps. "I always thought I have justice in my heart, but no, it was vengeance. Maybe I do know I have vengeance but I kept lying to myself that at one point I manage to convince myself on that lie." Zozo's lamenting and her attack is getting faster and stronger and she backs away and stop.

"I'm a pathetic hero wannabe, am I?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I was about to fall asleep, it's rather quiet here alone."
> Mel's clothes disappear,  revealing a bathing suit underneath.
> She jumps into the pool making a big splash going under next to Micheal for a brief amount of time before she rises back up.
> "You look a bit better for the wear Michael... You know I haven't told anyone my quirk yet. Want to guess what it is based on what you know?"
> ...



Michael looked over to Meliena while swimming, pulling his head above water when she jumped in. "Well, I took care of some things that were bothering me." When the subject of Quirks was brought up, Michael was perplexed, partly due to the random timing of the question, and also due to him thinking what the answer was.

"Well, at first I thought your Quirk was weight manipulation. It was an easy way to explain your speed, and the heaviness of your body at some points; you make yourself lighter when running and presumably make yourself heavier when in combat." He was remembering all of the small tips and circumstances throughout the mission before he arrived at an answer. "However, considering what happened during the class, that assessment seems to be at least partially wrong. If I had to guess now . . ."

He pointed to her suit. "You can store items somewhere, although my guess is your body considering how you can make some parts heavier randomly. You can also transfer said items into something else, like when your transfered the suitcase from yourself to my clothes. I'd also hazard to guess you can release the items at will." He swam over to her. "Am I wrong?"


_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
Michael il-Yeong 
Training and Therapy II - Real Time*



kluang said:


> "No, you're not." Zozo reply. Her attack pattern is getting faster as she's getting use to the speed of the dummy and manage to hit the right rib mark.
> 
> "I knew justice and revenge are two different beast. I read it in books and comics. I saw it too on tv. But to face that situation yourself..." Zozo press on her attack with wider strikes and sweeps. "I always thought I have justice in my heart, but no, it was vengeance. Maybe I do know I have vengeance but I kept lying to myself that at one point I manage to convince myself on that lie." Zozo's lamenting and her attack is getting faster and stronger and she backs away and stop.
> 
> "I'm a pathetic hero wannabe, am I?"



Michael stopped his own strikes as he walked away from the dummy. He wasn't sure how he should follow a statement like that up. That is, until something came in particular came up.

"Zozo, that's not true." Michael sighed. Convincing her was going to be a daunting task.

Michael looked into his hand. "Some people say that the mark of a truly great Hero is one that can grow and persevere through those experiences, through the pain and anguish they might feel from them. But that doesn't mean that they can just shrug them off. Some choices will hurt to make even when they're the right ones. They may hurt you deeper than any physical wound ever could. Some of the more important choices can even leave scars that never truly go away." His demeanour visibly changed at the last points. It was clear some of those points were related to something personal.

"Hell, take me for instance." Michael heated up his hand. "You know, I didn't tell anyone about this after the mission, but there was a point where I could have very well died." He looked up towards the ceiling. "I made a plan to distract the sniper firing at Ms. Maye while Fable did her thing, but I got spotted. She had her sights pointed dead at me. If she fired towards me, there's little doubt in my mind that I wouldn't be here now." He rubbed the back of his head almost nervously. "Honestly, it was probably a reckless choice, and I'm still not sure if there was a better one that I hadn't thought of, but because of it, she was defeated and everyone else was alright. And to me, that's all that really matters in the end."

Michael looked over from the ceiling to Zozo. "Your choice was harder harder than most. Not only that, but you had to fight against your own justified hatred of that monster to make that choice, which makes everything sting that much worse. It makes sense that you feel this way. But you made the right one in the end; you chose justice instead of revenge. And that's what counts." He walked over to her side.

"You can still try to move past it. You can even take a break to heal. But I want you to promise me one thing." Michael held out his hand to her. "Promise me that no matter what happens, you don't quit. Because getting up from being knocked down, from feeling that kind of hurt: that is what marks a Hero who they are. Only when you decide to quit will you be a 'Hero wannabe'."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 14, 2016)

*Takoda's Personal Mission Part 5*​
Graviton held his foot tightly. “Nngh… alright kid...” The wolf slowly stood back up and brushed himself off. “I’ve had enough.” Graviton clenched his fist as he placed his foot back on the ground. “Let’s shift it down!” He thought to himself, shifting his weight down to increase his speed and charging the wolf before leaping up and shifting his weight up. “Hyaa!” He called out, his leg coming down onto the wolfman… who’s hand swiftly shot up and caught it. “I told you.” He threw Takoda like a ragdoll into a car, denting the door and shattering the window. “I’m done kid.”


“D...damn it...” Takoda coughed, trying to stand back up. CRACK! The wolf’s kneed connects with Takoda’s chest and imbeds him further into the car. “Shouldn’t have kicked me in the balls!” he slowly reached down, gripping Takoda’s collar and pulling him to his feet. “Now let’s see that face kid.” With one strong tug, he tossed the teens helmet to the ground. A look of realization came over his face and the wolfman began to chuckle and laugh. “You gotta be kiddin me! Hahaha! It’s you huh!? That brat!?” The wolf laughed louder.


“Oh man! I thought I killed you!” He laughed more and dropped Takoda to the ground. “Nnng….” He couldn’t move his body anymore, It felt as though he weighed ten tons and his arms were noodles. “Man… You got some balls.” The wolf shook his head, “Well, How about we add a couple more scars huh?” His fangs gleamed as he grinned, slowly raising a claw to Takoda’s face. “GUAH!!!!” The boy screamed as blood dripped to the ground. “HAHAHA! Let’s give these people a great show!!!”


--- Inside ---


“Huff….Huff… Huff…” Eclipse and Warhead both breathed heavily, each looking exhausted. “Damn it… I’ve used to much stamina...” Warhead laughed to himself, this bastard, he was tougher than he looked. “Heh...Heh….heh….” Eclipse was in rough shape, most of his uniform had been blown to pieces, he couldn’t use the full potential of his quirk anymore and his body was covered in burns. This fight wasn’t going to end well for him and he knew it… “Time to end this hero.” The villain’s hand clasped down on Eclipse’s face and BOOOM!


--- Outside ---


Another explosion tore through the bank. “Hm?” Wolfman looked up and sighed, “Wellp, Seems like that’s my cue to go.” He slowly stood up and licked the blood from his claws. “But before I go, I think I might take a little… souvenir.” His claws extended out as he reached for Takoda’s chest. “Hearts are a special momento for me you know.” He snarled, “Hope you don’t mind.” His claws began to dig into the young teen’s flesh, “NNGAAAH!” Takoda screamed out, the civilians simply looking on with horrified expressions.


THWACK!!!! “Guh! What the hell!?” Something had smacked into the wolfman’s snout, causing him to pull away. “WHO THE HELL THREW THAT!?” He screamed, looking around the area. “Huh…?” The beast, looking down, noticed what appeared to be… coffee creamer? “Sigh… and I just bought that too.” A man’s voice called out. “Alright! Speak up! Who the hell are you!? STEP OUT HERE LIKE A MAN!” The wolf growled at the crowd, though the people looked on horrified, some even grabbing the closest person near them.


“Could I have my creamer back?” A scruffy looking man stepped forward, wearing a “Female Body Inspector” T-shirt, cargo shorts and sandals. “Who the hell are you…?” The Wolf asked, tilting his head to the side. “Oh… Normally I’m a school doctor, But I guess right now you can call me Paean.” The wolfman blinked, “Paean…? I’ve heard that name before… but it’s been a while… where have I-” Before he could finish his thought, he looked down to see the man’s hand stuck firmly in his stomach. “GUAH!!!! WHAT!? What the hell kind of strength is this!?” The wolf quickly leaped back, noting that his stomach seemed fine. “What… the hell!?” He looked at the scruffy man. “WHAT DID YOU DO!?”


“Oh?” Paean smiled and pulled out a cigarette from his pocket, lighting it up. “Well, first off, I activated my quirk. Then I stabbed you and examined your body.” He took a puff of the cigarette. “Then you leaped away and I told you what I did.” He looked over at Takoda and clenched his fist. “You know… this kid is a student at GHH.” He looked up at the wolf. “I don’t take kindly to people hurting my student’s.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*
> 
> 
> ...


*Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*​Mel was smirking
"You're pretty close, actually explaining the logistics of my quirk would require *a teacher that specializes in quantum physics* and even then..."
Mel starts slowly swimming around. @Qinglong 

"Even I don't quite understand my quirk fully yet, but you're close as you can get to a basic description of them. Though I can only do it on objects. I can change momentum on the fly when I'm wearing that suit, so it never really slows me down. That boom was me releasing an object at will in a way it shouldn't be in the class. A way that's deadly, that's not the kind of hero I'm going to be though, I only did that as playing part of the villain.

 I'm going to specialize in rescue. The applications are high. I can reinforce myself, others, objects, remove dangerous objects, remove the fuel to prevent elements like fire from growing... Slowly drain the pool of water."
The water level of the pool had lowered a bit, Mel had been using her quirk on the sides she had been near while swimming.
"What about you Micheal? What are you going to do with your quirk?"
@P-X 12


----------



## Tenma (Aug 15, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: The Man in the Machine

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)*​


Wizzrobevox said:


> *The Bonds We Share For Now: Night Escapades To Escape The Unescapable With Escapism Part 2 *​
> Victor opened up the fridge as a wave of cool air swept over him. "Let's see what they have..." He mumbled as he looked through their consumables. "They soda, OJ, purple stuff...is that grape juice or grape drink? I can never tell the difference just looking at them." He learned from his Uncle that that there were too basic types of fruit-flavored beverages, juice and drink, the major difference being one has no nutrients and was primarily made up of sugar, water, and some color. Other than that, nothing really caught his eye. It was stocked to the brim, but nothing appealed to him. He shut the fridge and opened up the freezer, nothing there either, just a bunch of frozen-
> 
> "Ooh! Ice cream sandwich!" He he said quiet yet excitedly as he saw the box with the chocolate bunned, vanilla filled delight. And with what luck, there was one left! Wouldn't be enough to fill this odd, swirling void that seemed to be impressed inside his chest, slowly grinding his innards and ripping them from their proper place like a miniature black hole formed by this confusing storm of emotions, but it was a start.
> ...



Donovan had pretended to sleep, and now he was pretending to wake up.

He washed his face and began to brush his teeth, somewhat regretting not resting the previous night. He couldn't help himself- the overtly-lavish, indulgent quarters made him uncomfortable. Instead, he had spent most if the night writing. Discussing potential flaws in the Man Cave's security, a short (6000 words, give or take) thesis on the morality and viability of the Sanctuary's supercomputer, and finished off with hypothtical doomsday scenarios if someone (the subject varying in each paper) came across the information. A good amount of brainwork, something he always felt put him in his comfort zone. Feeling quite proud of himself, he'd realised too late the skies were beginning to brighten by the time he'd finished.

He walked into the kitchen, feeling rather on the groggy side. There was a large feast on the table, piling pancakes, cuts of ham and sausages, as well as different types of cereal in separate glass containers. Well, he didn't need any of that. Rather, he needed one...no, two cups of coffee. Something light on the side, since they'd probably be going for patrols today. He checked his phone as he stirred the granules- apparently a higher 'class' of instant coffee than those little 3 in 1 packets in his household. 4 missed calls, all from his mother. Grudgingly, he sent a text message in return. Might as well get them off his back.

_Doing fine. Don't need to worry._

He scratched his chin, wondering if they would be satisfied with such a response. The toaster dinged loudly, interrupting his thought process. Shrugging, he sent the message. Damian walked into the room as he was done preparing his relatively minimalist meal.

"Kim, tell the other two larvae to report to the Sanctuary after breakfast. Be in your gym clothes. 7 30 sharp." As the man glided past him like an oversized bat, he looked down at Donovan. "You don't appear to have had much sleep.' A simple, innocuous sentence, but Donovan got an unavoidable sense of foreboding from the glint in his eyes and the shadow of a smirk on his lips.

"Uh-huh." He replied noncommittally as he downed his first cup of coffee. "Be seeing ya." No sooner had Damian left, Victor Rickter entered, with a renewed spring in his step.

"Ooh! Ice-cream sandwich!" Donovan rolled his eyes as he spouted precisely the nonsense he had expected to come from his mouth. He even seemed to be choosing flavours like a kid in a candy store. As he rushed off, sweet treat in hand, Roman entered as well.

"Hey, Owlman wants us in the Man Cave by 7:30. In gym clothes or something." He looked around, realising that he had failed to inform Victor. "Eh, I'll just put it on the group chat."

"Eh? Guess he's making us do some PT before heading out in thestreets. Shouldn't be too hard right?"

"I suppose. Whatever it is, at least he's training us, unlike our own school. As long as he doesn't spout some 'forget everything you have learnt up till this point.' nonsense." Such a mindset was clearly counterproductive and illogical, but many arrogant mentors expoused it regardless. If Damian ended up spewing such garbage, asking that he ignire the foundations he had spent most of his life building, he would be horribly tempted to walk out.

He downed his final cup of coffee, and considered sharing his paper on Damian's Man Cave with Roman. His roomie had proven himself capable of intellectual discourse, but he clearly _was _a big fan of the Silhouette. But it was stifling to have written all that crap the previous night and have noone to discuss it with. He definitely wasn't going to discuss it with the hyperactive chipmunk.

He paused for a moment, then decided against it. Instead, he rose to his feet, feeling slightly reenergized. "Let's go fetch the hyper kid, shall we?"


----------



## Olivia (Aug 15, 2016)

I knew I couldn't save her without it, so I had no other choice. I let the armor-like scale rip across my skin like a tidal wave, completely encasing me in the green pattern. Tentacles and bat-like wings forged their way out of my back, breaking the wall that I was attached to. I crashed to the floor but I quickly stopped my descent. My head turned up, with rage in my eyes, but the only thing I wanted to do was to stop him. To save that little girl. To make things all right again. I kicked off the ground, charging down towards him, and I could see the cowardice in his eyes, the fear that his life was going to end. Our faces were close to colliding, and I just stared him straight in the eyes as I reached down to grab the girl.

It was over in a second. I didn't even see him make the motion, but before I could grab her he encapsulated her in flames, as her screams filled the air. The sick look on his face tore me up, and I allowed my rage to consume me. I gave him an uppercut straight into the ceiling, grabbing him with my tentacles, and slamming him back down onto the ground. I continued bashing him with my tentacles, one after the other, until the flames started to trickle out.

I was sure he was unconscious at this point, and even though I wanted to continue hurting him, to make him feel just like his victims, I had other matters to attend to. I turned to the small girl and picked her up, a pulse was still there. There were severe burn marks all across her body, and it was clear that she needed medical help immediately. I knew I needed to act quickly, so I grabbed her in my arms and took off.

I jumped through the house and kicked down the front door, charging down the streets. I didn't care who or what saw me. I may look like a monster, but this girls life was far more important. I dashed through the streets, finally locating the nearest hospital. I pushed through the front doors and asked for emergency service. The doctors quickly took her and suddenly she was out of my sight. I felt completely exhausted but I hadn't finished my job. I left the hospital and ran to the police station, as I figured they should be able to handle the rest. After I arrived I explained the entire situation, and gave them the location for where they could find the man. As I turned to leave, the police officer said to me:

"You did some good work today. Something like this, it could only be done by a hero."

His words shocked me, but I knew the truth. It wasn't heroism. What I did was not that.

"You're wrong. I'm not a hero, I'm a monster."​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 15, 2016)

_Mimi_
_Cafeteria - Evening, Dinner_
_W/ Jet (@Chronos)_

*Toil and Trouble
Something Wicked This Way Comes!*​“Ah…” Mimi nodded understandingly, a kind smile on her face as she leaned forward and whispered in secrecy. “It’s one of those embarrassing ones, I guess? It’s okay, I won’t pry.” Jet rose his left brow, a legitimate audible laugh escaped him. The portrayal of his own enjoyment tracing itself on the smirk of his lip. As he allowed her to indulge in her own thought.

Sitting straight once again, she ate some more of her food, already gone cold but she really didn’t mind much, before asking another question. “You mentioned a Snowflake before? Is that another nickname for a friend of yours?” She asked, thinking it was rather nice of him to have helped a friend who had been in trouble...or at least that was the interpretation Mimi was getting from the boy’s earlier words. That, joined with the fact that he didn’t seem to be trying to forcefully intimidate her back into the nervous mess the teen had been just a few minutes ago, allowed her to relax in his presence.

Jet shrugged and spoke “Kind of. We’re not really friend or anything. He specifically doesn’t care for it.”

At the same time, though, letting her guard down sounded like the worst mistake Mimi could ever make around Jet. She couldn’t help it though. Propping her chin on one of her hands, the girl smiled cheerfully. Could this be yet another friendship she was making? “Oh,” she suddenly realized, getting her phone out of her purse. “If you won’t tell me your quirk, at least give me your number.”

Her phone peered itself once she pulled it from her purse. Were kids naturally this forward with strangers? “You have drive. Well, a woman after my own heart.” Orphans don’t have phones, he remembered. Eyes swayed to the window’s view of a dimly light night. Hand cupped the weight of his head, losing himself on thought. That could be the excuse, but in the game the two have been playing, allowing such would be, in fact giving her another point. But giving her the phone too, would simply be allowing her to win as well. So he went with middle “Maybe after we go for a walk around town?"

The girl’s eyes opened slightly in surprise, before they immediately narrowed in suspicion. Putting her phone away, she gave herself some time to think about an answer. She had asked for his number in an effort to start increasing her number of contacts...as well as friends, an area where she was currently lacking at the moment. “It’s okay to just refuse,” she told him honestly, if only a little bit disappointed. “I’m sure visiting the city would be lovely on a night like this but we aren’t allowed to leave school grounds during the night and I’m not interested in getting in trouble. I don’t know about you,” Mimi commented lightly, thinking of how early he’d gotten in trouble with the teachers. “But I’m aiming for the top.”

“Suit yourself.” Said Jet, not a single semblance of… anything displaying across his mien. Only the same adornment of his smile. The ease which fooled men to believe in the earnesty of humanity. The leeway which naturally disguised all other portrayals of emotion, thought, and moreover, trouble. Though Jet felt nothing of the sort, as it was a game, a swing which needed to go up, needed to go back first. He didn’t want to hand his number to any, but neither did he want her to know about his origin. Allowing such advantage was strike within this small game. Calculating, her eyes dwindled and fell, before her response came out. “It’s ironic. Snow was the kid who almost stepped out of the school on the first day. Willingly, and he was praised for it. He did nothing wrong, either. Yet he was told he had the true potential to be a hero. By Digi Teach himself. Guess that there really is two sides to each coin. Some are born to greatness… While others need to work for it.”

He began to ponder once again the event of early morning. His stance, his gumption, his incredible presence. Of course, such would in fact be held by any student. But there was something peculiar with him, with Jacob, was something that even Digi Teach Ryan knew boiled on the center of his essence, that which made him enter the room and become responsible for making him stay again. That which cause the two to grow violent with one another in the hours of the morning. “Against someone like that, maybe it’s right that you don’t stray away from the school.”  The memory surfaced once again… Pennsylvania… A year ago there was a news about a boy… Silver hair… Connor… His eyes began to widen, as the pieces of the puzzle suddenly began to make sense to him. Jacob did not resemble Tallius Connor… The Hero Deus… It was, he’s his grandson. Illuminated, almost as if the answers hid right under his nose. He felt somewhat accomplished, and somewhat annoyed. It made sense why he knew the saying, why he had shown that drive. It was because he and Deus shared the same blood. A muse of excitement grew on him the moment his mind began to surface the thought. Hid well by his complexion. “You might even say, that he has God’s blessing.”

Jet wasn’t making much sense. At least not to Mimi. “I didn’t take you for the religious kind,” she said as she set her knife and fork together aside, her meal finished. “But there is no such thing as being born to greatness,” Mimi nodded with determination, her eyes shining with what was about to come. Raising her hands, she curled them into fists and took a deep breath as she got herself ready.

“Although it’s true that some people are born with a natural advantage towards others...it is ultimately one’s hard work that sets them apart from others. Some are born rich, beautiful, powerful or talented...but that doesn’t mean those who don’t receive the same blessings can’t achieve the top too,” pausing for a second, the girl opened her hands and looked at them before continuing. “I was born with none of those things but it doesn’t matter to me. Instead of brooding over all the things I wasn’t born with, I’ll simply work hard and get them for myself!”

“If anything,” she added, her eyes narrowing. “The idea that your friend, who you’ve claimed was born with something you’d compare to a god’s blessing, was so ready to throw away the chance at honing his skills on a school like Grand Heroics…it angers me. No matter what that teacher said about him, no matter what privileges he was born with...if he was about to throw away everything on the very first day...I refuse to believe that he is, in any way, superior to me.”

“Sadly, dear Nemo. You’ve already failed to prove yourself superior.” Said Jet quite irritated in fact. Both because her words stung, to him, towards someone he held resentment for. Second, because he didn’t understand where it came from, third she was arbitrarily denying his birthright. “You can’t make such assumptions know so little. Snow knew much more and for that he was recognized as a Hero. Not because of his quirk, not because of his skill. Because of his view.” He grew angrier as he reminded himself of that blasted boy’s mien, however secular feature in his face ushered a bellowing surge of anger through his pores. His finger began to tap the surface of the table where they sat, impatiently, trying to accommodate words into through without stumbling on his sentiments. “He saw through the pathetic lie we now live in. His heart wasn’t here because why would he be a part in a place where the school fails to put a stop to a fight when there were clearly teachers around. Why would they benefit from a malicious cycle aiding the instigators while punishing the savior? He placed a stop to a fight that could have caused the harm of many in the vicinity, after trying to solve it with peace and care…” The more he detailed, the more angry he became. He really did resemble Tallius and more over… He reminded him of Jenny. 

“He refused his future to allow two idiots to foster in a school of heroism, putting himself on the line. Not caring of his selfish desire, on how extraordinarily shallow the title Hero has become. A game of who can be the top, who can be number one. Who can surpass who, he didn’t care for any of that. He said himself. It’s not my job to save the world anyway. He just wanted to help it.” A large inhale, before a sigh escaped from his breath. “He certainly is a million step above us. Merely because he understand that heroes are not tool to gain fame. It’s simply a leeway for him to help the those who can’t afford to help themselves…” And he now, smile gone from his lip, once again stapled to a straight line. “To me, really, that’s an attitude of a hero.”


----------



## Hollow (Aug 15, 2016)

_Mimi_
_Cafeteria - Evening, Dinner_
_W/ Jet (@Chronos)_
*
Toil and Trouble
Something Wicked This Way Comes!*​By the end of Jet’s answer, Mimi was leaning back on her chair, her legs crossed under the table, a lenient, patient smile on her face as she paid attention to the boy’s words. Looks like he had a lot of respect for this friend of his but, at the same time, she couldn’t help the feeling that, at certain points, he was speaking as much of himself as of his friend. “Sounds like your friend is indeed a very special snowflake,” she commented. “And it appears you admire him a lot more than you were willing to admit just a minute ago…” 

“He still has a stupid face.”

Mimi chuckled merrily, if only a bit patronizing. “How cute.” Sobering up, the girl sighed as she thought about where to start her answer. “You misunderstood me. I have no interest in being superior to anybody. I aim for the top but I expect my peers to do the exact same and...honestly, I can’t help but feel disappointed when they settle at the bottom.”

“Let’s be honest here, Jet,” she requested, leaning forward on the table. “In this age, what kind of recognition would a...we can’t exactly call him a hero...a kid who works in becks and alleys gain? And I have no doubt that, if he was leaving this school with the intent of becoming a hero anyway, he’d be doing it out in the streets by himself,” she added, explaining the reasoning behind her assumption. “You mentioned how shallow the title of Hero is but are you aware of how important it is too? Of how far, in the world it can get you? And I don’t mean in recognition and fame alone, but in saving lives as well, in getting the chance to save them.” Mimi explained, with a firm but also docile voice.

“If anything...if your friend had left, he’d simply be caught and imprisoned one day due to being a threat…” Mimi sighed. “Even if he did nothing but save good lives and protect the common people, the authority would see him as an incognito...something to be aware of and, ultimately, a danger.” 

“I don’t…” She paused, frowning a little as she thought about the right words to use next. “I don’t exactly disagree with you, Jet. A lot of heroes use their titles in a less than appropriate ways. They abuse their own power and, obviously, couldn’t give any less of a damn about those they should be saving. At this point...I’m willing to admit some heroes might even be just villains in disguise.”

Looking at the boy in the eye, she continued without a pause. “And that is exactly why it’s so important we...our generation does things right! We are nothing but rebelling little twerps if all we do is stomp our feet and leave at the first struggle, at the first sight of injustice. However, if we do things right…” She grinned daringly. “We can easily kick out the rotten part of the hero society and leave this world a much better place than when we first found it.”

He didn’t know weather to continue or to stop. Her ending such in such a lively note made it seem he shouldn’t pry into the circumstance further, understanding himself, his tendencies. He would’ve allowed his power to manifest, causing everyone in sight to notice his grandeur, much like Emerald did, much like Snow did. But then he couldn’t merely let her have her way, so he flicked the center of her forehead. “That drive of your will get you nowhere closer to getting my number.” He said trying to swallow his pride. “Tell that stupid faced Snow that. He’s the idiot with a cause.” His anger began to subside, not completely gone, but much like before whatever initially drove him to feel the way he did had faded entirely from his essence. And now on top of that Jenny was brought to his thoughts. And that always ended in a subtle bitterness settling on his essence. Snow never showed a fear to anything, losing his title meant nothing, saving man from the essence of his heart, powered by nothing but a selfless need to aid humanity. It’s certainly no one's job to save the world.

But it was his birthright to conquer it. The world was unfair, disgustingly so, similarly it was abhorrently fair. Not one soul was the same, not all could achieve everything in their periphery. Some had advantages while others were born to rule. True Conqueror was the trade the world gifted him when they took Jenny away.

“I think I had enough for an evening, honestly.” a shot of breath exhaled from him, as if a natural reaction to release the weariness of his body, of a mind. He was only fifteen years old, and at times he felt fifty. The line of his lips forced itself into a weary curve. Removing himself from the seat, a tray that had not been touched laid there in it’s lonesome. “I’ll return myself to my quarters. Thank you for keeping me company.” 

“Have a good time,” Mimi waved with an absent mind, getting her mirror from her purse to check her forehead for any redness from the boy’s sudden idea to flick her there. Seriously...of all the things to do...she wanted to inform him this school didn’t have a kindergarten area and if  he wanted to act that age, this wasn’t the place. And, if that wasn’t enough, he’d left behind his tray with untouched food...both disorganized and wasteful. Her lips pressed into a thin line as flashes of much rougher times ran through her mind...times when she and her mother had to get by with just one meal a day.

It was too late to complain now though, since he was already long gone, so she contented herself with a derogatory sniff before putting away her things and getting up, taking her own tray to put it in the rightful place. She wouldn’t put away his, though. Jet was more than capable of cleaning after himself and, if he chose not to, Mimi wasn’t kind enough to do it for him either.

She might wear traps, but the blonde was no ‘_Cinderella_’.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 15, 2016)

_Mimi
Places - Early Afternoon
Directed at Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger)_
*
Rush Hour!
Mimi's First Clients*​Running a café by yourself isn't an easy task. Running a packed one, much less. Frankly, Mimi hadn't felt like she needed to worry about anything besides serving each client to the best of her capacities and keeping an eye on the place to make sure nobody got in trouble or destroyed something inside. Never had she thought that, in a school that's currently shaping the future generation of heroes, someone would either have the indecency of leaving without paying or be so irresponsible they let it slip their minds.

Especially not someone who had gone through the trouble of introducing themselves to her.

Admittedly, Mimi had been getting back to the counter after taking the order from a table filled with students so she was already late when she noticed the incredibly huge girl with long black hair rush out of the café. Raising an eyebrow, the blonde spared the table the teen had been occupying a glance before letting out a sigh. There was simply no excuse for this kind of behavior but Mimi also wasn’t about to run outside after the girl, she’s an honest worker here and if Melaina couldn’t spare a moment of her, apparently, incredibly busy life to acknowledge that work by properly paying for the service…then Mimosa wasn’t about to make a fuss about it either.

Going about getting the new order ready, by the time she came back Mrs. Vince was already also behind the counter, a look on her usually frigid eyes that told the young girl her boss was pleased. “Seems you kept the place from burning down,” she nodded and Mimi couldn’t help but laugh at the comment. “Any issues while I was away?”

“None at all ma’am,” the girl answered promptly before tipping her head slightly to the side with a thoughtful look. “Though one of the students took me being busy as a cue to leave without paying…”

Clicking her tongue, Mrs. Vince shook her head. “Those whippersnappers…do you remember their face? I’ll give them a good earful next time they come by the place.”

Humming in a lighthearted manner, Mimi put down the tray with some of the dirty dishes and glasses she’d picked up on the way back and walked up to the cash register, inputting Melaina’s order in it to get the receipt. “It’s okay, this is my responsibility after all. I know her name and house,” she informed the older woman with a smile. “I’ll leave the receipt there on my way to my next class.”

“Just as long as it doesn’t make you run late…” Mrs. Vince agreed, amused with the girl’s antics before ushering her off. “Now quit dawdling, I have a business to run.”

Grinning, Mimi nodded, walking to the back room to take off her apron and grab her things. “See you later Mrs. Vince! Thank you for letting me work here again, I had fun!”

“Off you go now!” Was the middle aged woman’s answer before Mimi walked out the door and jogged up to the Gray Wolves dormitory, as she recalled seeing the house crest embroidered on Melaina’s uniform.

With her Golden Eagle’s uniform, she got a bit of attention by just entering the dormitory without a Wolf friend by her side but nobody really cared enough to speak up and Mimi couldn’t be bothered to care. For a moment, she considered handing the receipt directly to Mr. Castillo yet quickly put that idea away. It wasn’t her intention to start a war with the girl just because she hadn’t paid so, instead, Mimi walked up to the bulletin board with announcements in the lobby and pinned the receipt right to the middle before taking a bright orange pen and writing down Melaina’s name in large, bold letters.

Mission accomplished, Mimi headed outside and quickly ran towards the building her next, and last class of the day would be in.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2016)

Takoda Personal Mission Part 6 (Could be 7 or 8 honestly.)​

“Look, I don’t know who you think you are.” “Paean, former hero, current doctor.” The wolfman blinked slightly. “Al...alright… I was trying to say, It doesn’t matter to me what you are.” “Well then be more specific.” The wolf’s eye twitched, “Ok, You’re getting on my nerves!” He growled. “Gray matter technically. The brain is a bit confusing, but the nerves would be more-” “SHUT UP! JUST SHUT UP! ALRIGHT SMARTY PANTS!?” Kyle stood there, silently. “WELL!?” “You said shut up, So I figured-” “GRAHH!!! THAT’S IT! YOU’RE PISSIN ME OFF!!!”


The wolf charge full speed and Kyle quickly ducked to the side and rolled across the ground, stopping at his creamer. “Oh, good thing it’s not open. I would hate having to buy new creamer.” He then turned to Takoda. “Hold onto this for me will you?” He smiled, The young boy could only nod, his body was too far gone. “I’ll be sure to heal you after this is over.” 


“I’m… I’m being toyed with huh… You’re fucking with me huh!?” The wolfman turned around and growled, charging after Kyle once more. “Hup.” Kyle stood up, his head bashing into the wolf’s jaw. “NNGHAAAH!!! MY TONGUE!” The beast screamed, gripping his mouth and stepping backward. “Oww ow Oww….” Kyle rubbed his head and groaned. “You doibin vis ahn puhpos!” The wolf spoke… very difficultly. “IF I WERE DOING IT ON PURPOSE I WOULDN’T HAVE HIT MY OWN HEAD MORON!” Kyle screamed back, rubbing his head again.



“I should have just sent Janet to get the creamer… ow ow ow...” He winced. “That’s going to leave a bump...” The wolf continued to rub his jaw. “Damn it, I bit my own tongue!” He thought to himself, looking over at the Doctor. “The hell is this guy!? Some kinda moron!?” Kyle turned around to face the wolf. “Alright, Time for me to get serious.” He cracked his neck, “Ow… Ow… Ugh… I need to go back to the gym.” He sighed.


“TAB DIH!” The wolf shouted as he charged Kyle. “No.” THWAM!!! Kyle’s foot shot up, connecting with the wolfs crotch. “NOT AGAIN!!!” The wolfman screamed in his mind as he fell to the ground. “WHY TWICE!?” He groaned out, holding his stomach. “Oh. Did I kick too hard?” Kyle rubbed the back of his head, “Ow...” He winced immediately. “I’ll just have Tina look at it later.. ehehehe….” He smirked happily, before shaking his head. “Alright, night night wolfie.” His hand jabbed into the wolf’s body and soon the beast man was asleep. “Well that was-”

BOOOM! An explosion erupted past Kyle, the body of Eclipse landing on the ground next to him. “Oh, Hey Justin. You’ve looked better.” “Nnngh… S...Shut… up...” Justin looked back to see Takoda’s bloodied body. “Not… not again...” Kyle nodded, “It’s fine, I’ll heal him up.” He smiled down at Eclipse. “Just make sure you don’t die. As a doctor, I can’t stand to lose a patient.” Justin chuckled slightly, as he rolled onto his back. “Just… kick his ass, or something.”


“Can we do this without fighting?” Kyle asked, rubbing the back of his head. “I got a bump from that guy and it really hurts… Explosions are kind of bad for my health you know?” Warhead looked down to see his partner asleep and two hero’s downed. “Tch… Looks like I’ve got no choice.” Tak tak tak tak tak! The muscular warhead took off running quick as he could…. “Ah… Well… ok then...” Kyle blinked. “Hey um…” He turned to Eclipse and Graviton. “Don’t tell the principal.”


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2016)

Daniel
_Wolf Dorm, His room._

Daniel was, somewhat unusually, in his room for a change.  The room was mostly unchanged, still mostly un-decorated, and mostly clean and put-away, though there was a slightly more lived-in feeling to it.  His roommate was no where to be found, as usual, and Daniel was seated at his desk, several books opened in front of him as he flipped through them jotting down notes.

A careful observer might note that none of the books he was referencing were actually books for the classes he was enrolled in.  Instead they were seemingly random advanced texts presumably gathered from the library.  Biology texts were the most common, and most frequently referenced, but they were joined by a books on business logistics, computer networking topography, math, materials engineering, chemistry, and other subjects.  Frustration is visible on his face as he jumps from one book to another, occasionally reading the same page several times in short succession.

The ad hoc studying continues with no apparent progress for some time until abruptly Daniel stops and looks suddenly at his wrist.  A small blister appears, quickly swelling until it nears the bursting point.  Calmly he sets his current book down and opens a desk drawer.  He carefully removes a small vial and holds it up to the edge of the blister.  As if on cue the blemish pops and drains a clear fluid with the barest hint of orange into the vial.  The loose skin of the blister quickly absorbs back into the wrist as he places his thumb over the vial and rocks it gently, the slight twinge of orange vanishes leaving the fluid clear.  

Seemingly satisfied he stoppers the vial and puts it back in the desk, picks his book back up and resumes his work.


----------



## kluang (Aug 15, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *
> Michael il-Yeong
> Training and Therapy II - Real Time*
> 
> ...



"Heh. Where did you get that, Wikiquote?" Zozo laughs at Michael's long pep talk. She sheathed her sword and look back at Michael. "But thanks. I really appreciate it." and for the first time today, she let out a genuine smile.

"I won't quit. My master will kill me from the afterlife. I will move forward. I will be a hero. I will figure it out. But its good to know, that I can rely on others."

Zozo stands inside a combat ring and she looks at Michael. "Let's go for a spar. Best two out of three."


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF​

"Huh?" Dimitri stopped, no, he was forced to stop by the hand of a girl placing her hand on his shoulder. He had half a mind to assault her with a barrage of profanity her for getting in his way. She had blonde-hair  and gave the air of a high-class girl that could have quite a bit of money on her. From the looks of it she seemed to be within the same year as himself. Without any self-control,  a sly grin crept along his cheek. "That's right, Dimitri Alexandrof. My big advertisement looks like it did the trick to bring you to me," the boy introduced himself.

It took no time at all for him to go into full sales-man mode. "You caught a glimpse of this beauty right?" he held a welcoming smile to ease the atmosphere. Dimitri presented the shirt in front of the girl's face. "Want to try it on? I'm sure it'll fit perfectly on you!" Unable to notice the unease on her face, the boy continued on. "And if you like, which I'm sure you will, It's only $20! Can you believe it's only that low a price for a clothing of this high caliber? You're a lucky person you know?" he paraded the item up and down playfully to catch her interest. "And if you buy it today, I'll sign your shirt with my autograph, free of charge~"

@Hollow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 15, 2016)

Blood & Steel: Beatdown in The Sanctuary
Damian's Pack
@Wizzrobevox @Tenma 


The three freshmen were called to the Fitness Center housed in the cave. Donning their respective athletic jumpsuits, they awaited for their orders with the composure of disciplined soldiers. Their unusual compliance was a facade. Donovan and Victor had barely gotten any sleep. Roman, who was more alert than ever, was overcome with excitement and complacency. 

Damian had arrived to the sight of his three sidekicks. It was truly a sad display, Damian could see the bags in the two insomniac's eyes, and he was vexed by Roman's obnoxious look of glee. It was like watching a hyperactive ten year old bounce around.

"Fifteen percent" Damian blurted out, the snap in his voice waking up the sleeping statues that were Donovan and Victor.

"That's the number of sidekicks who don't make it past the first year. Their not as trained as they think they are. They lack the proper experience. They have all the shortcomings and all the hubris. Before I send you guys out in the field, for patrolling, or whatever task you're given, I need to make sure you have what is necessary to survive on these streets. Henceforth, today's objective is simple. Hit me. One clean hit. Accomplish that and I'll know you're ready for whats next. Quirks, weapons, anything goes. Use whatever weapon you find in this room, throw whatever you have at me. Our there..." He pointed to vast darkness surrounding the cave.

"Out there, on those streets, the world will not be kind, they will not know the meaning of mercy. And at this moment, neither will I" Damian cracked every joint, warmed up every muscle and alerted every sense. "Come!"

And with that the three sidekicks lunged at their teacher.​


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 15, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Pool Questionnaire -Liquid Time*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*​Mel was smirking
> "You're pretty close, actually explaining the logistics of my quirk would require *a teacher that specializes in quantum physics* and even then..."
> Mel starts slowly swimming around. @Qinglong
> 
> ...



Michael whistled, clearly impressed with Mel's usage of her Quirk. He was also surprised with her choice of profession. "Rescue work, huh?" He looked around in the pool, his body still heating up. "Well, my Quirk isn't all that well suited to rescue people." He thought about what profession he was interested in. "If I had to choose, I'd go with assisting the police."

____________________________________________________________________________________________

*Michael il-Yeong*
*Training and Therapy - Real Time*



kluang said:


> "Heh. Where did you get that, Wikiquote?" Zozo laughs at Michael's lono pep talk. She sheathed her sword and look back at Michael. "But thanks. I really appreciate it." and for the first time today, she let out a genuine smile.
> 
> "I won't quit. My master will kill me from the afterlife. I will move forward. I will be a hero. I will figure it out. But its good to know, that I can rely on others."



Michael laughed with Zozo about the speech, elated that his words brought Zozo out of her foul mood. 

"Oh, and here. I you need anything, you know where to call." Michael passed a piece of paper with his phone number. He went back to his training dummy for the time being. He actually started to feel better.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 15, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Blood & Steel: Beatdown in The Sanctuary
> Damian's Pack
> @Wizzrobevox @Tenma
> 
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Familiar*​
What do you do when you face an opponent far stronger than you, far faster than you, far more experienced than you in fight? The answer is deceptively simple.

You lose.​
The three were sent flying back by the force of the blow. Victor managed to land on his feet and slide a bit. He gripped his stomach, for a guy with no quirk, he was strong, stronger than Burton, that was for sure. It was like getting hit with a convertible, he wasn't kidding when he said he wasn't holding back. An opponent this powerful, without a doubt, Victor had no chance of beating on his own, and even with his team, landing a clean hit would be a pipe dream at best, there was simply a difference in quality between them. As someone who stood atop the world as a Mighty Elite, it only made sense. Without a quirk, with armour, without even a weapon, the hierarchy was clear. Damian was simply better, and to overthrow him with a single, clean hit, this was, without a doubt, a hopeless endeavor.

That's what made it so darn fun.

Facing someone this strong, having to uses everything not only he but his comrades had to topple this challenge despite how desperate the situation seemed was more than he could have hoped for. A similar feelings of when he fought Burton, when he tried to attack Isaac, an uphill battle fumed from this situation and that smell traveled inside Victor's nostrils and tickled his nosehairs. It was succulent, tender, yet firm, aged wonderfully like an ever so ripe cheese. It had a cautionary tinge to it, like a perfectly done creme bruel, he would have to be smart about this. With a subconscious lick of the teeth, his mind raced at the ideas to overcome this challenge, washing away former thoughts from last night like a rainstorm battering the sea of confused thoughts and turning it into a homogeneous form of a single thought.

'*Get an attack landed*''

He leaned back as he balanced himself, despite his excitement, he was still tired physically both from lack of sleep and previous healing from Kyle. This, however, only slowed him down slightly as he put his mind to work.

'A head on assault won't do any good, besides power, he must know some form of marital arts. I could use my quirk which he blocks me, that'll wear him down, his arms and legs will get crushed more and more for every hit I land. Then again, there's a good chance he already knows my quirk from my resume, so he'll probably go for bicep and thigh grabs. Plus, just wearing him down seems a little cheap, I'll hold off on that for now.' He grinned mischievously as he quickly thought of a strategy while getting himself into position. He might have been a bit greedy with his choice to not use his quirk, but he couldn't rely on it for everything, could he? His hunger was flaring up too, and things could get bad then.

'Well, I'm only really good at head on attacks right now, I suppose this is all I can do.' He quickly rushed in with zero hesitation, as one would expect of him, a nimble monkey who would play around seemingly without a care. And that true, in definite contrast to his feelings to affection, things such as aggression, hatred, and danger were all too familiar to Victor. Being put into dangerous and perilous situations was like eating to him, a second nature, something reliable, something easy to understand, something that he just knew in his heart, and he knew far more than he would seem, for with all his reckless behavior, never would he take such an action without a clear plan.

He knew fear, he respected fear, it gave him a chance for repose and served as a reality check, and fear, as thanks, no longer held him back from actions he knew he must take. He had utter confidence in his actions, he couldn't have otherwise, there was no room for doubt among the myriad of emotions he felt right now.

These feelings not only bubbled to the surface from the steaming pot that was Victor, they came to a boil that foamed up to the very lid and rose it from it's place as it flowed down the sides. As the foam touched the brilliant flames stroking it and the flames flicklered as this substance prodded at it, Victor's gambit had come to a head as the kick he wound up as came right at Damian. To describe that moment from Victor's perspective, who had tossed of his shoe right off to increase his range, much to the surprise of Damian who, merely expecting to dodge the clear kick, had the range he secured shortened and had his hat knocked off as a result,  would simply be


Wasting no time in this surprised state, he swung his other leg around and attempted a real kick on Damian. The Owl of New York had time to block however, in combination of his sharpened reflexes and Victor's sluggish movements.

He asked as his raised forearm blocked Victor's kick.

"Yup!" Victor chirped back. He was honestly tired and even if he was in top shape, he doubted it would have made any type of real difference. However..."WE have a bit more in store!" He chuckled as he turned his head to his friends.


@Tenma @Karma15

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Pool Questionnaire -Liquid Time*
> 
> 
> ...


*Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*​"Oh assisting the police?" Amused chuckles erupt from Melaina.
"I think you're more the type to be in the police force Micheal. The world needs more honest heroes and cops. So why not be both?"
@P-X 12

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 15, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: The Man in the Machine, part 2

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)*​


Karma15 said:


> Blood & Steel: Beatdown in The Sanctuary
> Damian's Pack
> @Wizzrobevox @Tenma
> 
> ...



As he backpedaled into the corner of the gym, Donovan began privately regretting the manner in which he had spent the night.

Spending close to 7 hours writing thise papers that noone would even read...what was he thinking? As he regained his bearings, his vision was suddenly obscured by Roman's form flying his direction. He dropped to the floor quickly, but only fast enough for his friend's ankle to connect with his back.

"Agh! god freaking damn-"

He rose to his feet quickly as Roman crashed against a pile of beanbags. This really wasn't going well. From what he could garner, Damian really wasn't giving them an opportunity to properly coordinate an assault, separating them for brief windows so that at the most he'd have to deal with 2 quirks at once. To circumvent that-

"So you believe you have the luxury to just stand there and _think_?"

Damian was upon him, having sent Victor reeling with a blow to the chin. Donovan reacted quickly- but not as quickly as he had hoped. Guess coffee wasn't some magic cure for fatigue. Damian's gloved fist came as a speeding blur, targeted at his temple. He leapt back, then swung his body weight to the side when he realised he had not retreated enough. Well, at least he avoided the bastard's strike.

Then he got a faceful of Damian's boot.

As he fell back, clutching his face in pain, the Silhouette began to lecture him, dodging Roman's occasional attack from behind along the way. "You prance around like some ballet dancer, wasting your movements like you waste my time. I suspect you are actually attempting to demonstrate your knowledge of Wing Chun, but from what I gather you learnt it for maybe 2...no, 3 months? Drop it. It's unsightly."

"You shut the hell up!" Donovan darted to his feet in a flash, even as his vision remained blurry, and lashed out with a vicious flurry of blows. As though he had foreseen that, Damian sidestepped and in the same movement, yanked Roman in his direction. Before either of then could stop their momentum, Donovan's palm connected with Roman's side while they ash-haired youth's shoulder struck his center of mass, sending them both staggering. "Goddamnit, keep out of my- _ark!_" He was cut off by his own coughs as he realised he should have caught his breath before talking, all while Damian advanced towards them.

Whose idea that it been to just charge in without a plan? They knew they were dealing with one of New York's greatest heroes, and yet the two of them had just charged right in. Roman had seemed overexcited to duel his idol and charged in with cocky ignorance he found uncharacteristic of him. Victor, had been well, Victor, and after declaring how he had been looking forward to this, shot right after. Did they not think that striking someone of that calibre was not possible without a real strategy? He'd come up with quirk synergies the night before- not much, since Victor's quirk basically amounted to 'destroy everything' and had absurdly poor synergy with either of theirs, but a plan wouod certainly have prevented this from devolving into a disorganized farce.

_Well, instead of stopping them, you followed right after._

Well, what was he going to do once they had begun shooting at him like a rocket? It would have looked ridiculous if he tried to stop them then.

_But ultimately if it mattered so much, you could have stopped them, no?_

He shoved his inner whisper to the back of his head in annoyance. No time for that now. He began to attack once more, this time in tandem with Roman. The caped crusader continued requiring little effort to avoid their attacks, and then like a viper struck out with a blow to Donovan's chest.

Donovan's fingers instinctively brushed against his gym uniform, fusing and separating in an instant. As the thrust connected, his entire form began to change on a molecular level. Flesh became fibers, rigid bone lighter and more flexible. Even though the impact still sent him flying back, he recovered instantly this time, his change into cotton having mitigated most of the impact. The soles of his shoes gripped the floor as cotton converted to flesh and bone once more, and he shot forward with a cry of adrenaline.

And then he heard another cry above him.

"Take! This!" Victor roared, plunging down with exuberance, having lost none of his enthusiasm despite having taken a beating. Donovan looked up to see energy warping around his fist, and-

"Fuck!"

He avoided the impact that followed by inches, rolling unceremoniously across the ground. The wooden tiles beneath them began to warp, then compress, before finally shattering into fine dust from Victor's 'Crush' quirk, leaving a large rip in the ground that Donovan suspected that they would take turns getting tripped into. He shuddered as he looked at the savage damage wrought upon the ground. If that had been his head...or any part of him, really...

He shot Victor a furious glance before turning back to Damian. Evidently, the manic chipmunk had been going for their mentor, or at least where he had been a few moments prior before Donovan had taken his place. They were really just getting in each others' way, never mind working together.

He heard Roman let out a cry of pain as Damian struck his knee with a kick, before shoving him into a wall of weights that collapsed upon him. The jackass scarcely looked to have broken a sweat, and in fact, now simply stood in the middle of the room, arms crossed, with a smug smirk on his face, looking as though he was dealing with a bunch of dyslexic toddlers. Donovan cursed silently under his breath.

Yeah, this wasn't going well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2016)

Takoda Personal Mission... I give up on numbers.​

Kyle placed his hand inside of Eclipse and began to look around. “Well nothing’s too broken. That’s the good news.” Eclipse wanted to chuckle, but it hurt to much. “Just, fix it up.” The doctor nodded, soon Justin’s wounds began to revert and vanish, his healing sped up. His bones began to fuse back to normal… everything happened relatively quickly and when he was done, Kyle removed his hand. “You might be a little...” He stopped mid sentence as Justin appeared to have fallen asleep. “Tired.” He turned to Takoda.



“Damn it… I failed again...” The teen thought to himself, he knew he wasn’t going to get anywhere at this rate… not with what he’s doing, not like this. “Don’t worry.” Kyle placed his hand on Takoda’s head and smiled. “I’ll make sure you’re good as new and we’ll get you back to the school to rest alright?” He healed up Takoda’s wounds, as they vanished, Takoda could feel his strength vanishing and his eyes getting heavier.


– Later –

Takoda slowly began to awaken, laying in the school bed. “Nngh… my head.” He rubbed his head and looked around the office, no one seemed to be there… Though two beds appeared to be occupied. The young teen got up and moved the curtain of one of the beds over, revealing his uncle. He looked to be in good shape, just resting up from his injuries, he did suffer a far worse fate than Takoda had… “All I got was a few cuts and claws… he was blown up three times...” He thought to himself, but he didn’t know who the third person was, and to be honest, he didn’t really want to check.


“TINA!” A female’s voice shouter. “Gah!” Takoda’s heart began to thump like crazy as he ducked under his uncles bed. “Whaaaat….” The curtain of the third bed moved to reveal a young, red haired woman. “Why are you napping again!?” Takoda watched the interaction, his mind and heart racing faster and faster, who are these people!? Why are they fighting!? Just what kind of hospital is this!? “Where’s the other one Tina!?” Janet screamed. 

“Ummm...” Tina put a finger to her lips. “Dead.” “WHAT!?” Takoda’s eyes widened further, someone died!? Who died!? What does she mean someone died. “I… Don’t really know. I just thought You wouldn’t get mad.” Tina laughed and stuck out her tongue. “That’s not funny! We need to find him!” The two nurses dashed out of the office, one being dragged behind… “Don’t worry.” Kyle stepped out of his door and took a sip of his coffee, now with fresh creamer! 

“They’re gone.” Takoda slowly crawled out from the bed, he didn’t know why, but, he got a calming feeling from Kyle, one that made him feel at ease… unlike most other people. “T...Thank you.” Kyle smiled at Takoda. “I’m a doctor, It’s what I’m here for kid.” 


--Official mission end… interaction returns to normal-


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 15, 2016)

Blood & Steel: Beatdown in The Sanctuary
Damian's Pack
@Wizzrobevox @Tenma

The sound of their bodies repeatedly hitting the ground was so loud that it could almost be heard from the manor. Damian did not have to do much to divide up their forced. They were already doing it to themselves. Victor, who had been the first to rush in, did not bother waiting for his teammates, nor was he mindful of them when he used his quirk. His abrasiveness aside, the boy was adept at combat. His form was nonexistent and unorthodox. There was no technique in his attacks, and his movements had a certain fluidity that most beginners lacked. Nonetheless, there was far too much wasted movement. Damian easily deflected his blows, although he praised him for managing to knock off his hat.

"Don't get too cheeky kid!" He stepped the left side of his body back, balancing it with utmost perfection, and sent a perfect high kick towards Victor's face, sending him flying at the wall.

Roman jumped in immediately after Victor's temporary dismissal. If Victor was akin to a beast, whose unparalleled instincts gave them the edge in the midst of battle, Roman was a blade. Sharp and refined. There was little to no wasted movements in his attacks. Savate, Muy Thai, Jiu-Jitu, Capoeria, and boxing. The boy housed many styles, a fact which Damian did not find all too extraordinary. It was not uncommon for a fighter to be equipped with numerous styles. What he found praise worthy in the french boy was how his seamless integration of styles. In him, Damian could no longer see Savate, Muy Thai, or boxing. The boy had mixed several completely different arts into one. The way he managed to push through the dichotomy between Savate and boxing, two polar arts, and blend them into one, was unprecedented. However, his blood-lust gave him away.

Damian side stepped through ever rush, weaved through every jab, and evaded each grapple with little to no effort. He redirected control of Roman's movements, making him move where he wanted to. His tactic proved to be effective as the boy's footwork became so scrambled to the point where he found himself getting in the way of Donovan's attacks.

" Killing Intent should never be your weapon. Your bloodlust unmasks the intent behind your attacks. You might as well be yelling out every attack"

Serene. Donovan's assault had been a quiet fury compared to his predecessors. Damian perceived that it was a result of the nature of his quirk. It was one that required harmony rather than force, acceptance instead of strength. The myriad of swift, fluid strikes that was trade mark of the many chinease styles suited his nature. Had it not been for his inner strife the boy would have been a frightening force. 

"Kill that hesitation of yours Kim" Damian spun his body to 180 degrees, throwing a swift round house kick to Donovan's sides. The sheer force knocked the wind of him and send him tumbling to the ground.

The other students were in the process of recovering until Damian shortened the distance between them with a single dash. With two swift strikes to their necks the boys drop to the floor. Before losing consciousness they manage to hear Damian's words.

"Garbage. The way you three are now you'd be easy pickings for even a lowly purse snatcher" You all have portrayed exceptional skill and talent that rival my own when I was your age, was what he desired to say. These three ruffians were unpolished gems, diamonds in the rough, his soldiers in the making. Pride was an emotion that was foreign to Damian. Part of him wondered if the complacency he felt was attributed to the small chance that he was proud of the kids.

"Meet me back down here before midnight for your final attempt. And you had better not fail me this time" Accompanied by the darkness, Damian left the boy's to wallow in their defeat. Moments later the three blacked out, having lost consciousness. They awakened to the bright lights of the Bourne Manor infirmary.​


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 16, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*​"Oh assisting the police?" Amused chuckles erupt from Melaina.
> "I think you're more the type to be in the police force Micheal. The world needs more honest heroes and cops. So why not be both?"
> @P-X 12



"To be honest, the thought has crossed my mind at some point," Michael admitted. "A chunk of of my family actually work as policemen all the way in Seoul." He grins at the mention of them. "Appearantly there are pretty interesting Pro Heroes over there. I particularly remember the story about a junior Hero team that's also registered as a K-Pop group. They even wore their Hero suits for their performances."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 16, 2016)

*


Karma15 said:



Blood & Steel: Beatdown in The Sanctuary
Damian's Pack
@Wizzrobevox @Tenma

The sound of their bodies repeatedly hitting the ground was so loud that it could almost be heard from the manor. Damian did not have to do much to divide up their forced. They were already doing it to themselves. Victor, who had been the first to rush in, did not bother waiting for his teammates, nor was he mindful of them when he used his quirk. His abrasiveness aside, the boy was adept at combat. His form was nonexistent and unorthodox. There was no technique in his attacks, and his movements had a certain fluidity that most beginners lacked. Nonetheless, there was far too much wasted movement. Damian easily deflected his blows, although he praised him for managing to knock off his hat.

"Don't get too cheeky kid!" He stepped the left side of his body back, balancing it with utmost perfection, and sent a perfect high kick towards Victor's face, sending him flying at the wall.

Roman jumped in immediately after Victor's temporary dismissal. If Victor was akin to a beast, whose unparalleled instincts gave them the edge in the midst of battle, Roman was a blade. Sharp and refined. There was little to no wasted movements in his attacks. Savate, Muy Thai, Jiu-Jitu, Capoeria, and boxing. The boy housed many styles, a fact which Damian did not find all too extraordinary. It was not uncommon for a fighter to be equipped with numerous styles. What he found praise worthy in the french boy was how his seamless integration of styles. In him, Damian could no longer see Savate, Muy Thai, or boxing. The boy had mixed several completely different arts into one. The way he managed to push through the dichotomy between Savate and boxing, two polar arts, and blend them into one, was unprecedented. However, his blood-lust gave him away.

Damian side stepped through ever rush, weaved through every jab, and evaded each grapple with little to no effort. He redirected control of Roman's movements, making him move where he wanted to. His tactic proved to be effective as the boy's footwork became so scrambled to the point where he found himself getting in the way of Donovan's attacks.

" Killing Intent should never be your weapon. Your bloodlust unmasks the intent behind your attacks. You might as well be yelling out every attack"

Serene. Donovan's assault had been a quiet fury compared to his predecessors. Damian perceived that it was a result of the nature of his quirk. It was one that required harmony rather than force, acceptance instead of strength. The myriad of swift, fluid strikes that was trade mark of the many chinease styles suited his nature. Had it not been for his inner strife the boy would have been a frightening force.

"Kill that hesitation of yours Kim" Damian spun his body to 180 degrees, throwing a swift round house kick to Donovan's sides. The sheer force knocked the wind of him and send him tumbling to the ground.

The other students were in the process of recovering until Damian shortened the distance between them with a single dash. With two swift strikes to their necks the boys drop to the floor. Before losing consciousness they manage to hear Damian's words.

"Garbage. The way you three are now you'd be easy pickings for even a lowly purse snatcher" You all have portrayed exceptional skill and talent that rival my own when I was your age, was what he desired to say. These three ruffians were unpolished gems, diamonds in the rough, his soldiers in the making. Pride was an emotion that was foreign to Damian. Part of him wondered if the complacency he felt was attributed to the small chance that he was proud of the kids.

"Meet me back down here before midnight for your final attempt. And you had better not fail me this time" Accompanied by the darkness, Damian left the boy's to wallow in their defeat. Moments later the three blacked out, having lost consciousness. They awakened to the bright lights of the Bourne Manor infirmary.​

Click to expand...


The Bonds We Share For Now: Unabashed Optimism*​
"That was seriously fun!" Victor called out as he stretched out from bed not long after waking up. How else could he describe it? Damian had gone from mysterious anti-hero, to regular badass, to kickass sensei all so quickly! He knew he'd be out of their league, but seeing him action was definitely a solidifier. 

In an odd moment of silence, he stared down at his stomach.

...

Silence, he felt nothing from there, and that was for the best. He had managed to keep his hunger under control...for the most part.

 Course, with that out of the way came another conundrum, how to beat Damian. To get to the real fun, they had to come with some way to handle him, at least land one good strike. He crossed his legs as he sat in thought for a while. "He got us good, if only we had come up with a plan or something, then again, he'd probably just rush us before we could make anything solid. Didn't help I went and got greedy, that's my bad." He said sure of himself with a nod. His hunger had gotten him a bit in that fight, and when he had come to, he nearly took Kim's head off. Hopefully know that he had some rest proper rest and had his mind cleared, his appetite would be calmed. 

"We have time now though," He said as turned to his friends. "Let's review what we know to get an upper hand on him. Kim, you probably have some mental notes on the fight, right? You seem like the neurotic type." Victor said with earnest hopefulness. "Hit us with some eloquent reflection to help lead us to victory!"

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 16, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*
> 
> 
> ...


*Pool Questionnaire? - Liquid Time*​Melaina laughs genuinely
"Sounds fun, could we watch one of those later? Maybe see your family as well? Hmm?"
She winks at Michael, being awfully forward. 
"But really, they sound like great people. I wouldn't mind meeting them."

Melaina lets out a hard sigh of stress, having decided to let her guard down for a while and relax her body. It's likely she won't get the chance in a while later. Mel slowly floats top wise with her breasts facing the ceiling, a noticeably long and lean body of 6'2 with old small cuts and scrapes showed work through constant training. She slowly strides through the water while talking in this way, her long hair flowing in the water almost like ink behind her.

"My parents just work ordinary jobs. My father a sports coach for the young and my mother has a work at home job, she retired from the idea of being a hero once she decided to start a family. We live in the country. Sounds like you've had a more exciting life then me." Sounds like she isn't the type that wants to be tied down with a family early. Mel stops swimming and stands in the water looking back and forth, her tone with curiosity. "Is it me or has this pool gotten warmer?"
@P-X 12


----------



## kluang (Aug 16, 2016)

Adele left the dorm and headed straight to the doctor's office. She hates it. even though the team said they couldn't win without her quirk, she boost Ms. Maye ability at the last moment that grants them victory she still feels inadequate. In combat she provides no assistance other then boosting. She need her teammates. Her movement is restricted by the chair, making her feel vulnerable. This doctor can heal her they say. She didn't bother researching his or her name. If he's good then he warrants his name to be carved in her memory, if not, she will forget about him in an hour.

She's arrived at the doctor's room. She knocks the door.

@InfIchi


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 16, 2016)

kluang said:


> Adele left the dorm and headed straight to the doctor's office. She hates it. even though the team said they couldn't win without her quirk, she boost Ms. Maye ability at the last moment that grants them victory she still feels inadequate. In combat she provides no assistance other then boosting. She need her teammates. Her movement is restricted by the chair, making her feel vulnerable. This doctor can heal her they say. She didn't bother researching his or her name. If he's good then he warrants his name to be carved in her memory, if not, she will forget about him in an hour.
> 
> She's arrived at the doctor's room. She knocks the door.
> 
> @InfIchi



"Hm?" Kyle looked over at the door, "Oh looks like we've got a visitor. Go ahead and keep getting some rest." Takoda nodded, "Thank you..." He said meekly, headed towards the bed and laying back down. "No worries." Kyle smiled warmly back at Takoda and headed for the door. He opened it calmly and looked down. "Oh. Hello there." Kyle blinked a little bit as the young girl in the wheelchair arrived at his door. "How can I help you today young miss?" 

@kluang 

Takoda could hear Kyle talking from the bed, he could already feel his heart pounding. "Someone is here..." He thought to himself, he could feel his heart racing, his mind pacing, his hands shaking. "Damn it.... I'm not in a good enough condition for this." He groaned, he didn't want to have to deal with new people so soon, he's already had a horrible day and now this...


----------



## Tenma (Aug 16, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: The Best Laid Plans

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)*​



Wizzrobevox said:


> *
> 
> The Bonds We Share For Now: Unabashed Optimism*​
> "That was seriously fun!" Victor called out as he stretched out from bed not long after waking up. How else could he describe it? Damian had gone from mysterious anti-hero, to regular badass, to kickass sensei all so quickly! He knew he'd be out of their league, but seeing him action was definitely a solidifier.
> ...



His eyes fluttered open. How long had he been out? His body still ached from all the blows it bad took, and his arns were tired from the battle. He looked at the clock. 11:00, huh. That means they had a little more than 12 hours before they fought Damian again-

Oh yes, _that_. That humiliating defeat. It hadn't been a fight, really, more like them stepping over each others' toes until Damian got bored enough to take them out. Not the brightest spot in his tenure as a hero-in-training. Then again, between his Coal World ranking and that pointless Crowd Control exercise, he had managed to screw up just about every academic opportunity he had so far in the High, or other people had done it for him. He wasn't sure to blame this time.

He met the other 2 in the living room. Victor had lost none of his spunk. The boy appeared unflappable regardless of whatever happened to him. When he entered, Victor immediately began to speak excitedly about how badly they got crushed. "He got us good, if only we had come up with a plan or something, then again, he'd probably just rush us before we could make anything solid. Didn't help I went and got greedy, that's my bad."

Donovan anger towards Victor, well, damn near taking his head off cooled as the boy admitted he had gotten too eager. As he settled down, reaching to pour himself a cup of water, Victor turned to him. "Let's review what we know to get an upper hand on him. Kim, you probably have some mental notes on the fight, right? You seem like the neurotic type." Victor said with earnest hopefulness. "Hit us with some eloquent reflection to help lead us to victory!"

_Neurotic? _Donovan thought incredulously. But still, this boy was turning to him for advice, having seen some qualities in him. When had that ever happened to him? He couldn't help but be slightly touched. "Well, as it is, I do have something of a plan." He spoke, hoping he sounded confident. "But before that....I'm fucking hungry. Lets' grab a bite."


*McDonalds, about 25 minutes later*

"A McDouble, with a Mountain Dew. And extra salt on the fries." Donovan detailed his order. Eating in Damian's house left him somewhat uncomfortable, with the ridiculous spreads, the stream of helpers...he felt more comfortable here. He grabbed the tray and two packets of chilli sauce as he headed back to the table.

Roman was typing something into his phone as he sat down. Donovan peered over his shoulder as he unwrapped his McDouble. "Oi, what's that?"

"You didn't hear? It's the Elite Four poll. It'd all over the GHH Boys' chat, you should keep up."

"Elite Four...that- that's a Pokemon thing, right?" While he had little interest in that puerile cartoon which had some games based on it or whatever, he ultimately still had _some _modern cultural knowledge.

"Not _that _Elite Four. We are voting for the...the four hottest girls in this year's cohort." Roman chuckled a little at the concept. Donovan sighed in mock exasperation. Well, such a poll was quite beneath him, but he had to admit that just like likely every other guy in the cohort, he had a mental list of sorts regarding the year's females.

So he flicked open his phone and skimmed over the names. He didn't know alot of them, besides his fellow Golden Eagles, as well as the participants in Crowd Control 101. With a short period of deliberation, he sent his vote.

"So who'd you vote for, man?"

Donovan turned around sharply, caught by surprise. He hesitated for a moment. "Um, yeah. Not really your business. A Golden Eagle though, obviously." He muttered noncommittally. Roman laughed as he looked at the results. "Man, that's quite a number of votes for Colette. People into necrophilia or what?"

"Well, no accounting for taste." Donovan rolled his eyes, then inquired. "So I'm guessing you voted for Freya, huh?"

"Dude, shut it." Roman nearly choked on a mouthful of fries, half-laughing. "She's my bestie, but that doesn't necessarily mean-"

"Hey, what's this about?" Victor piped in, snatching Roman's phone to get a look. "I don't get it? Why so you guys care about what the girls look like? Weird." he asked genuinely. Donovan and Roman both stared at him with dropped jaws. Donovan palmed his face and sighed. "Never mind, you won't get it..."

When they were halfway through their meal, Donovan decided to speak up. "Alright, I mentioned I had abit of a plan earlier. _Abit _is probably accurate, its not really fleshed out, just bits and pieces, really." He finished chowing down his burger and tossed the wrapper aside. "Firstly, we can't all be going melee at once. We saw how we just got in each others' way. Being practical, I don't think we can increase our coordination and skill to the point where we work like clockwork if we all get into his face within 12 hours. I don't know if he wants us to overcome our inner demons or whatever...but we have 12 hours. We can't subvert our personal weaknesses in such a short period. What we need, is smart use of our abilities."

"Besides, its counterproductive. You two both have some degree of range, and it will be easier to keep him on his toes if we don't plunge right into his element. You two have some ranged ability, but also melee prowess, to some degree, so it will be better to keep him guessing which angle you will pull at any point in time. He will probably be more on the watchout for Victor since he demonstrated his abilities to some degree already- he doesn't know much about the full capabilities of your quirk, Roman, so something to take into consideration if you two want to feint him or something."

"Me, I'm more or less a melee specialist entirely, and I probably have the best reaction timing of us three, so I will try to hold him off so one of you can land a hit. I won't last ten seconds uninterrupted against someone like him, but if you lot trip him up by collapsing the ground with your Breaking Bad or defending me with your barrier, I could last long enough to be able fuse with him." He open and closed his fingers for effect. "Fusing, on a molecular level. If I get my hand on any part of him- his palm, forearm, whatever, he will have me as deadweight for the rest of the fight."

"That's when you two move in to seize the advantage, with either your....Talon Crush" he gestured at Victor, then Roman "or your berserk mode, whatever that was called." He sighed as he finished his lengthy speech. Hopefully neither of them had lost interest. It _was _an optimistic plan. Still, in his mind, he _could_ see it working out. "Yeah, that's about it. What'd you two think?"


----------



## Kei (Aug 16, 2016)

_The Pack
Richard Gaiden || 7 Years Ago
_
_“The Pack”_

A small bar and café place owned by Vee, a woman that believed in the eccentric. That life was made to be lived by one’s emotion. That is how “The Pack” came into existences, Vee one day woke up next to her husband of three years and wanted to run away and start a café bar mix. Her husband didn’t agree with her choice, and she divorced him simple as that and made the bar. She wanted to place it in the most obscure place, because she faithfully believed that it would add to the eccentric nature of the place. Hidden behind huge buildings that surrounded her in the city, behind an alley, and down stairs of another building, it was really hard to find. 

That was why it was kind of hard ruining a business like this, but Vee had something else up her sleeves. 

“I hope you become one of those.” Vee smiled as she cleaned a glass while Richard had settled himself at the bar once he had finished getting dressed, “I will always have a place open for you if you decide to come back.”


*Spoiler*: _Vee_ 



"]


 

Richard sipped on the coffee she handed him to escape the cold, “It is nice…”

It was a nice place, it was warm and the lights were soft, and only bright on the stage where a piano and mic were. The emptiness felt lonely, but it felt lonely in the right way. Richard didn’t know why but it was the right type of empty. As if he been surrounded by people for hours and he comes here, and it just works. 

“It’s nice?” Vee snorted as she placed the cups in the cabinet behind her, “That’s a nice review right there, just slayed me.”

Richard smiled weakly as he watched the swirling of the coffee in his cup, “I’m sorry…I’m not much of a talker.”

“Well you grow out of that Vee can talk your ear off.” A voice chimed from out of nowhere

“Oh hush up boy! Your ears are still attached!”

“Barely!” The boy laughed as he pulled up a seat next to Richard, and for a minute Richard couldn’t stop staring. A transformation is reflective of one’s physical health, the black wolf seemed to be in his prime of his health. Everything about his stance and form screamed strength, but now looking at the face behind the wolf, it was felt like Richard was being hit with opposite day. 

The boy looked weak, his eyes had deep bags underneath them, and his skin was pale beyond relief. However, but as Richard studied him more, the clothes were that of brand names, even the cuffs had diamonds on them, not white sapphire, but actual diamonds spelled out as an G. Though the boy almost looked as if he hasn’t seen food for days. 

“Nice to meet you.” The boy shook him out of his thoughts and Richard had looked up at him, “My name is Antonio Gio….”

…. Gio….?

“Gio?” Richard repeated the last name, “Like as in…”

“As in Hamel Gio? As in one of the top 20 heroes in the world? Yep.”


*Spoiler*: _Antonio Gio_ 



 "]




Antonio smiled a bit as he looked at him, “And you are Richard Castillo….”

“Don’t look shock, I knew your scent as soon as I caught it.”

Richard eyes widen, “What do you mean by my scent, did you catch it before?”

“Yeah…. You must have really blocked out the Christmas party my father held… Ha…” Antonio said as Vee handed him a cup of coffee, “I have half the mind to tell my dad that.”

 Christmas party? The Christmas party from a week ago? For a minute it didn’t ring but then he thought about it, he was there for Hamel Gio Christmas Party hosted at his office building. His family only went to show face, but other than that it didn’t register that the man had kids? Hamel didn’t seem like the type to ever think be the responsible type, the way he hosted that party. 

“I’m sorry….” Richard could only say as he looked down at his cup, “I don’t ever remember meeting you

“Don’t be!” Antonio raised his cup, “We never officially met, you can say I’m not the proudest accomplishment my dad has. I was in the back, I hate parties, I only got a whiff of your scent when we passed each other.”

“For some reason when…. I thought we’d meet again out of that stuffy party.”

Antonio laughed, “I feel the world has big plans again, we met again…”
​“Maybe friendship in the making.”​​


----------



## Kei (Aug 16, 2016)

_The Pack
Richard Gaiden || 3 Years Ago_​
_ “…. Don’t do this….”_

Richard body stiffen as he placed himself in front of a woman that was trembling. She had no place to run and had no quirk, there was nothing she could do when she was faced with a quirk user. The woman’s dark skin was scared and bloody from running and falling, her clothes was teared and her makeup was ruined by tears. However, the man that stood in front of her made her feel safer than she felt the entire night. The young man, Richard had stood in front of her as another young man had came from the darkness. 

_“Richard….” _

“Antonio….” Richard voice was tense, his voice was filled with a threatening tone, “…. Leave ….”

Antonio smiled weakly, “Alright, I understand the gang went too far today. I understand! Even I agree! I’ll overlook at what you did to Jamie! I’ll tell him to get over it!”

“That isn’t it Ant and you know it!” Richard growled, but he felt it crawling up like a spider, the will to vomit. How could he talk to Ant like this? How? They were friends! They were best friend for 4 years now! It hurts, but deep down that another spider crawled to the back of his head, he knew that if he didn’t do this, then he would be caught in another vicious cycle. “She’s going to leave…. And I’m going to leave here with her….”

 Antonio face look like his chest cut open and exposed to the world, _“Wha---“_

His voice had threatened to break at that very moment, but Richard didn’t wince.

_“What about what we’ve been though!” _Antonio yelled, _*“You’ll give that up! I thought we understood each other! WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED RICH!?”*_

_*“I’VE CHANGED ANT!” *_Richard yelled back,_* “WE CAN’T DO THIS ANYMORE! WE FUCKIN CAN’T! I WON’T! I’M DONE ACTING LIKE A FUCKIN KID!”*_

Antonio was taken back as Richard continued,_* “That was what the pack was! It was a bunch of kids mad at the world and taken it out on everyone else! I’m fucking done with that Ant! The Quirkless deserve to be protected…”*_

Richard eyes looked around as he tried to find the right words, “We were wrong… We are born and we are breed to protect, the we have responsibility as the strong to make sure they stay strong. They don’t owe us shit. It was our parents’ choice to breed… And I… I finally understand now…. _The strong need to be strong to protect the weak, because that’s all they are and will ever be._”

“And it’s my duty like my parents before me to make sure they are safe…. So Ant I’m leaving the group, I’m leaving the pack.”

The pack was almost like, no, the pack was family for him. They were a bunch of kids, but a bunch of kids that had a ton of responsibility placed on them. They were children of powerful heroes, breed to be have better more controllable quirks, and pushed to be the best and the brightest. Destined to protect the weak before they were even born, destined to put their lives on the line, and destined to live a life of hardship. It was a group filled with underlying bitterness to those that were weaker than them, even Richard was trying to grow out of it, but he would admit that he hated them. 

….. He hated weakness more than he hated the evil that threaten them ….

Antonio shoulders began to tremble before he looked back up at Richard, “So that’s it! You’ll throw everything we worked for! Everything we worked against! For a quirkless bitch! You’ll be that perfect fucking hero for them…. When they don’t do anything but leech off of us!”

“Ant….” Richard plead for a second, “It doesn’t have to be like this.”

Antonio laughed for a second, “_*No*_…. You’ve gotta *learn*….”

“You wanna be the perfect hero so bad…”

“I’ll give you a perfect hero beating, and when you lay there in the street bloody and dying.”
​_*“You’ll finally feel what my mother felt.”*_​​


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 16, 2016)

Roman
  Blood & Steel: Teamwork Makes The Dream Work
@Wizzrobevox @Tenma 
It didn't take long for Roman to start formulating a visual template of Donovan's makeshift plan. The intricate workings of his mind began constructing simulations. With his photographic memory he recalled Damian's movements, his technique, everything down to his form. Most of it was pure probability, and predominately his own hypothesis of how the costumed fighter would move, however, he could run numerous scenarios in his head, and in each one he could only see defeat.

"That's not a bad plan at all. I don't think even Damian has factored in the fact that you can fuse with organic structures, I doubt that was in your file. In fact, the only way we can catch a guy who has fail safe measures for his own comrades off guard is by doing the unexpected" His gaze met Victor's as he was formulating a continuation from Donovan's plan.

"We will definitely need a diversion, which is a role Victor is suited for. However, that's a primitive and rather simple tactic, Damian will see it coming, which is why I have something that will even throw him off guard. It's something I've been working on for a while" 

"A secret weapon huh? That would fit perfectly. After you unleash whatever you have stored for Damian, I'll subdue his movements, and then finally, Victor jumps in for the kill" Donovan said, expressing great interest in Roman's hidden weapon.

Roman responded with an expression of concern. "I think we're forgetting one thing. You two zombies need to catch some sleep. Your movements were sluggish out there, we need you both in top form. We have a lot of time to kill, catch some sleep, and in the meantime I need to work on this technique"​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 16, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *The Man of Coal: The Best Laid Plans
> 
> (@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)*​
> 
> ...





Karma15 said:


> Roman
> Blood & Steel: Teamwork Makes The Dream Work
> @Wizzrobevox @Tenma
> It didn't take long for Roman to start formulating a visual template of Donovan's makeshift plan. The intricate workings of his mind began constructing simulations. With his photographic memory he recalled Damian's movements, his technique, everything down to his form. Most of it was pure probability, and predominately his own hypothesis of how the costumed fighter would move, however, he could run numerous scenarios in his head, and in each one he could only see defeat.
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Plan Set *​
Victor careful cut his bacon cheese and bacon sandwich with a plastic fork as he heard the plan coming together. These two really were the a pair of clever Cassandras! Picking up a piece elegantly with a plastic fork, he chewed carefully as he went over how he could contribute to this skeam. Swallowing his meal, he began to speak his peace.

"So, I'll be the headliner, huh? I'm pretty strong anyway, so I can take plenty of his blows, durable is my middle name!" He said as he playfully punched himself in the cheek. "Well, actually it's Adolf-Vladimir, but I'm planning on officially removing those the first chance I get. Victor Adolf Vladimir Rickter, don't know what my dad was thinking. Doesn't even roll off the tongue." Once again, he was met by very strange looks from his friends as he mentioned that information. 

"Anyway, I'll do my thing and keep Joker on his guard on me, while French Fry gets his attack ready, then Kim can bond with Joker afterwards. He might turn things up on us though by using Kim like a meatshield, that's a sneaky thing he'd do I think." Kim's face seemed to cringe a bit at the thought of that. "It'll be risky, but if we can pull it off, he'll have to deal with a lot more weight to move around with, and that'll slow him down, even if only a bit, and whatever French Fry has up his sleeve." He gave a slight glace over at French Fry. "It'll probably help if you told us about this secret move, but if don't, that's cool. I've anyways been a fan of theatrics. Heck, Romeo And Juliet  and Hamlet are two of my favorite comedies!"

"Aren't those supposed to be tragedies?" Kim interjected rather confused.

"Are they? I think they're really funny! Especially when people die! Boy, that Shakespeare has one amazing dark sense of humor! I love it!" He chuckled as he pulled open his flip phone, finished with his meal. "Anyway, I'm gonna head back to the house, catch some more Zs, and if there's any time left, but a whole bunch of souvenirs! I promised some people I get them some I Heart New York and snowglobes. That's such a funny word, snowglobes! Ha! Catch you guys later." He said getting up and leaving the restaurant. It wasn't long, however,that he was walking before he was stopped by a voice.

"Hey kid? Wanna test your luck?" He looked around and saw a man crouched behind a cardboard box that has three cups on it. The man himself was scruffy looking, tiny shards of hard sprinkled all across his face that was plastered with a toothy grin, decorated with yellowed, crooked teeth. He wore a dirty sweatshirt and a dark blue beanie. Just one look at this man, anyone could see the simple  truth of the matter, he was complete degenerate of society. A washed up man living off whatever he could come by, more than likely always waiting for a new sucker tourist to gip out if their money. 

But Victor always liked luck based games.

"Sure!"

@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 16, 2016)

Daniel/Jonathan
_Gymnasium_

Daniel kneeled in a quiet corner of the gym once again attempting to follow his roommates directions for meditation.  On paper this should be much easier now that he had access to his quirk back, slowing pulse and breathing, inducing theta waves within the brain, the chemistry of meditation was well documented even if the specific advantages to it were somewhat disputed.  And he was well practiced in establishing a focus, priming his brain to be ready for --

_BZZZZZT
_
His thoughts were rudely interrupted by yet another electrical shock, the 14th so far this session.  'Cheating,' his roommate called it, every time he attempted to use his quirk to find focus.  Along with yet another in a series of platitudes about emptying his mind and looking inward.  Easier said than done.  A mild rash of annoyance flushed with the sting of the shock.  What his roommate didn't seem to understand is that to Daniel looking inward was the furthest thing from 'empty.'

One body, obviously.  Though it would be amusing to find two one day; a thought his teenage brain enthusiastically echoed.

Ten major systems, the number being fuzzy depending on how you draw the line: cardiovascular, digestive, endocrine, integumentary, lymphatic, muscular-skeletal, nervous, renal, reproductive, and respiratory.  The labels were from scientists, the reality is they blurred a lot more than most people realized, but they were useful divisions of labor within the body.  Virually all of Daniel's "tweaks" were focused here, encouraging the endocrine system to produce a hormone, the vascular system to supply blood, it was "easy" to encourage the body to do things it was intended to do.

Trillions of cells, some his, some guests within the body.  Still his by Daniel's measurement, as they wouldn't be in his body without his permission, but biologically separated.  He didn't spend a lot of time focused this deeply normally, occasionally a group of cells might need terminated to make room for newer construction (so to speak) to carefully guide muscle development, but there wasn't a lot of point working with individual cells since they were such a small part of the whole.

Deeper still each cell was made of its own systems, simple though they may be.  The cell's internal 'programming,' movement, defenses against threats.  Here he knew little more than the biology books, each of the cell's parts had their own job.  He could guide those systems in the same manner he guided his own but there was little point in optimizing an individual cell's performance and the systems were simplistic enough that even if there were a reason to there would be a minimal gain from it.

Even deeper and the clear edges of a cell breaks away into the organic compounds where biology and chemistry start to bump elbows.  It was as deep as he could look with his power, the intricate webs still each with their own individual tasks to play in the balance of a system.  It was horrifically complex, and easy to understand how it would require massive computer systems to map out.  Probing gently he instinctively knew the job, the knowledge provided by his quirk.  This grouping part of the cell wall, a sort of half-formed reaction waiting for the transfer of nutrients.  This grouping a bomb of sorts set to defend the cell if attacked.  And of course the massive cord of DNA in the center.

He opened his eyes, to his surprise his roommate now sat, eyes closed in his own meditation.  Daniel glanced up at the clock, shocked to find an hour had passed.


----------



## kluang (Aug 16, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "Hm?" Kyle looked over at the door, "Oh looks like we've got a visitor. Go ahead and keep getting some rest." Takoda nodded, "Thank you..." He said meekly, headed towards the bed and laying back down. "No worries." Kyle smiled warmly back at Takoda and headed for the door. He opened it calmly and looked down. "Oh. Hello there." Kyle blinked a little bit as the young girl in the wheelchair arrived at his door. "How can I help you today young miss?"
> 
> @kluang
> 
> Takoda could hear Kyle talking from the bed, he could already feel his heart pounding. "Someone is here..." He thought to himself, he could feel his heart racing, his mind pacing, his hands shaking. "Damn it.... I'm not in a good enough condition for this." He groaned, he didn't want to have to deal with new people so soon, he's already had a horrible day and now this...



Adele look around in the room. A middle age man. Probably the doctor. And a nervous young man lying at the bed. She glances at him. Not worth her time.

"So you're the so called doctor."Adele said. She look at him from top to bottom. Not the kind of the medicine man that she would visit. Hell, she won't trust him with her cat.

"You look dubious. May I see your certificate?"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 16, 2016)

kluang said:


> Adele look around in the room. A middle age man. Probably the doctor. And a nervous young man lying at the bed. She glances at him. Not worth her time.
> 
> "So you're the so called doctor."Adele said. She look at him from top to bottom. Not the kind of the medicine man that she would visit. Hell, she won't trust him with her cat.
> 
> "You look dubious. May I see your certificate?"



Kyle blinked a little and took a sip from his coffee. "You look dubious, May I see your student ID?" He responded, heading towards his office and pointing to a wall of different degrees and doctorates. "I'm qualified in every surgical field and most medical fields. I hold high standing in this school and with a majority of heroes as one of the top doctors in the state... possibly the country, I haven't really bothered to check the rankings in a while." He shrugged and let out a yawn and slowly slunk into his chair. "So, what do you need? Medical exam? X-rays? Migraines?" He sipped his coffee once more. 

Takoda still kept quiet and to himself, listening to the exchange between the two... Kyle was indeed a skilled doctor and he knew it first hand. His wounds were healed completely, as were his uncles... You couldn't deny the skill of the man.. though maybe wearing the cargo shorts, sandals and female body inspector shirt was.... a bit of a bad idea... You would definately get the wrong message if you were someone who hadn't met him in person before.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 16, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Skill X and X Luck*​


"It's very simple, and honest game realli.  All ya gots to do is find where the ball is once I'm done shuffling these here cups, real easy. You feelin' lu'i, kid?" The man slurred as he gave the short explanation, demonstrating with a quick shuffle of the ball underneath the cups. "Real easy, see? Real easy?" Victor gave a small yet thoughtful pout as he heard the explanation.


"I guess, but..." He trailed off hesitantly. "Something the matter?" The man asked. "Sure, it seems too gud ta be true, but I promise on me mum, that's all there is to it." "It's not that part that bothers me, though." The man gave a slightly surprised glance at the statement. "It's that you're calling it a luck based thing, but the way you put it, it's all observation skill, it seems like false advertising really."


The man's mouth curled ever so slightly as seemed to process this remark before throwing his arm up in joyous exuberance. "Don't worry about it, kid! Trust me, it involves luck more than you think! You won't be disappointed!" The man comforted.

Victor decided to humor this so called luck based game and gave a nod to it. "Al'ight den. Let's give ur a whirl, shall we?" The man rolled his wrists a bit as they seemed to crack at the action. "One more thing, 'ight? There's a fee for losing, you know? I can't be doing this for free for losers."



Suddenly the man's arm were nothing less than a blur and the clacking of plastic cups on cardboard echoed as if rubble falling inside a deep, bottomless cave. The gust of air that jutted from the display was enough to cause passersby to slightly raise their arms instinctually despite the lack of any real threat from his actions. His arms sped were untraceable as the man shuffled the cups around the ball with contradictory grace to his ragged appearance and dialect. Victor couldn't possibly keep up with such motion that surpassed that of a mere street side bum, this man was without a doubt someone talented to be able to do something like this with his quirk.

The blur came to an abrupt halt as Victor had three cups sit in front of him, the man's aged fingers gripping onto two of the tops of them. His face, covered in a smile that was far more sinister and snarky that friendly, teeth yellowed sickly, seemingly hanging barely on, stared right at Victor. "Well, go ahead kid. Which one is it under?"



Victor raised his hand forward, but instead of pointing towards a cup, he set is finger straight at the man's beanie. "Right there. Under your hat." He said matter of factually. The man couldn't help but have a surprised look on his face, though this one was far more genuine that the one he gave Victor prior.

"What are you-" "Your beanie is curled up a bit, like you stuck your hand it there, plus your hair is messier there than it was before." Victor explained. "Did I get it right?" The man sat in shock for a bit before he scoffed.

"Well, aren't we a smart one." He said bitterly. Victor grinned happily. "See? I told you it was all observation!" It was hard to tell if Victor noticed the dirty scowl the man was given him over the vast wideness of his smile as he laughed victoriously "So, what about my prize?"

"Ah? Da hell did I promise you a prize?" The man growled at him. "Beat it already, fuckin' kid." "Ah, alright, how about another round?" The man gave his a strange look from he corner of his eye, not one lacking contempt, but with clearly added upon a sense of curiosity. "What?" The man asked, sounding annoyed. "It was really fun trying to guess where the ball was! I want to see if I could do it again! I'll even pay double if I lose! I want to do it again!" Victor cheered, fist pumping into the air. The man could only muster a nervous and confused smile at the the sight.

"Ah...you know I tried to con you, right kid?" The man asked with genuine worry as a bead of sweat rolled down his head. Victor nodded ecstatically at an angle. "Yup yup! Obviously! But it was also super fun, so it's okay!" The man could only stare in awe at the sight of the boy in front, wether because of he was impressed or slightly scared, who could tell.

"This kid..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Pool Questionnaire? - Liquid Time*​Melaina laughs genuinely
> "Sounds fun, could we watch one of those later? Maybe see your family as well? Hmm?"
> She winks at Michael, being awfully forward.
> "But really, they sound like great people. I wouldn't mind meeting them."
> ...



Michael blushed slightly when the idea of introducing Mel to his family came up. His blush grew as he saw her float on the water. It was there that he really appreciated how tallcMel actually was, something he only kind of noticed before. He also took note of the small cuts on her body, not doubt from practice or training. Eventually, though, he caught himself and looked away. He was pretty sure she caught him staring.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "My parents just work ordinary jobs. My father a sports coach for the young and my mother has a work at home job, she retired from the idea of being a hero once she decided to start a family. We live in the country. Sounds like you've had a more exciting life then me." Sounds like she isn't the type that wants to be tied down with a family early.



Michael stopped and thought about what Mel said. His family was abnormal compared to nearly any other he's met before. Then again, with his father and his family's sheer size, it was nearly guaranteed. "I guess. Although, I always kinda wondered how things would be like in a smaller family."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel stops swimming and stands in the water looking back and forth, her tone with curiosity.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Is it me or has this pool gotten warmer?"
> @P-X 12



"O - oh. Sorry about that." Michael turned off his Quirk, not realizing the amount of heat he spread through the whole pool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*
> "I guess. Although, I always kinda wondered how things would be like in a smaller family."


"So, you'd want to meet my family instead? Maybe it's something that can be done on the weekend, so you can see what a small family is like."



P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong*





P-X 12 said:


> *Pool Questionnaire - Liquid Time*
> 
> "O - oh. Sorry about that." Michael turned off his Quirk, not realizing the amount of heat he spread through the whole pool.



"Don't be, I was enjoying it. I've never been in a pool sized hot tub, it's nice and I didn't know your quirk could do that, it's HOT."
Wow, that's a bad pun...
"So how has your stay at the golden eagles been so far? I still don't have a room mate yet in my dorm at the grey wolves myself. Feels lonely with one half of the room empty."
@P-X 12


----------



## kluang (Aug 17, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Kyle blinked a little and took a sip from his coffee. "You look dubious, May I see your student ID?" He responded, heading towards his office and pointing to a wall of different degrees and doctorates. "I'm qualified in every surgical field and most medical fields. I hold high standing in this school and with a majority of heroes as one of the top doctors in the state... possibly the country, I haven't really bothered to check the rankings in a while." He shrugged and let out a yawn and slowly slunk into his chair. "So, what do you need? Medical exam? X-rays? Migraines?" He sipped his coffee once more.
> 
> Takoda still kept quiet and to himself, listening to the exchange between the two... Kyle was indeed a skilled doctor and he knew it first hand. His wounds were healed completely, as were his uncles... You couldn't deny the skill of the man.. though maybe wearing the cargo shorts, sandals and female body inspector shirt was.... a bit of a bad idea... You would definately get the wrong message if you were someone who hadn't met him in person before.



"I am Adele of House Springfield. I want to be useful. Not a burden to my teammates. Years ago a villian rots my leg bones. Mimicking the condition of Vrollik Syndromme, or the bone brittle disease."

"I want to walk. I want to run. I want the feeling of the sand between my legs, the soft moist of grass as you step on them.... I want to kick...a football... again....I want.... to step on pedal... I... want....I...." and at yhat moment the quiet and idle room is filled with the sound of a girl who feel robbed.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 17, 2016)

kluang said:


> "I am Adele of House Springfield. I want to be useful. Not a burden to my teammates. Years ago a villian rots my leg bones. Mimicking the condition of Vrollik Syndromme, or the bone brittle disease."
> 
> "I want to walk. I want to run. I want the feeling of the sand between my legs, the soft moist of grass as you step on them.... I want to kick...a football... again....I want.... to step on pedal... I... want....I...." and at yhat moment the quiet and idle room is filled with the sound of a girl who feel robbed.



Kyle slowly placed his coffee cup down and walked over to the young girl, putting his arms around her and giving her a hug. "It's going to be okay." He did his best to comfort the young woman. "If this is what you want, then yes. I can help you, though I'll have to warn you, if you do this, you will probably be asleep for quite some time. It takes a lot out of your body to have it healed by my power." The doctor pointed towards one of the empty beds after pulling away. "Go and lay down, I'll start the process after that. I don't know how long you'll be asleep for, but... It'll be a while." 

Takoda had heard everything that was going on, so she was in a wheelchair.... a villain took her legs from her? That's not fair... Though that's something that could have happened to himself as well. The scar along the back of his neck had come from that wolfman years ago and he could have ended up paralyzed if not for his uncle stepping in just at the right time...


----------



## kluang (Aug 17, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Kyle slowly placed his coffee cup down and walked over to the young girl, putting his arms around her and giving her a hug. "It's going to be okay." He did his best to comfort the young woman. "If this is what you want, then yes. I can help you, though I'll have to warn you, if you do this, you will probably be asleep for quite some time. It takes a lot out of your body to have it healed by my power." The doctor pointed towards one of the empty beds after pulling away. "Go and lay down, I'll start the process after that. I don't know how long you'll be asleep for, but... It'll be a while."
> 
> Takoda had heard everything that was going on, so she was in a wheelchair.... a villain took her legs from her? That's not fair... Though that's something that could have happened to himself as well. The scar along the back of his neck had come from that wolfman years ago and he could have ended up paralyzed if not for his uncle stepping in just at the right time...



"Sleep? Sleep sounds good." she lay on the bed and try to make herself comfortable. "You're not doing something...bad to me while I'm sleeping right?"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 17, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Sleep? Sleep sounds good." she lay on the bed and try to make herself comfortable. "You're not doing something...bad to me while I'm sleeping right?"



Kyle blinked a little bit. "Maybe if you were older." His hand slowly shifted till it was filled with medical devices, his hand then entered into her stomach, as though it just phased into her body like a ghosts. "Alright... looks like there is quite a bit of damage here. It'll take some time, but I should be able to re-adjust your body. using my ability to... it's kind of complex. Let me put it in the simplest of forms. You have this problem. This problem no longer exists. I've restructured your body so that it no longer has the issues it had before... Kind of like magic!" He laughed a little as he began the surgical process. Altering what was needed so that she would hopefully, well... not hopefully but positively, gain back the use of her legs. "In a few hours, You'll be jumping, running and feeling the sand between your toes." 

Takoda blinked as he heard the explanation, "Just what kind of quirk does this doctor have!?" He thought to himself, that was some kind of amazing power you'd hear about in like... the bible. Something that enabled him to make a girl in a wheelchair walk again? That's a crazy quirk and to be able to utilize this ability... He had to have gone through a lot of training... Takoda looked down at his own hands. "Just... what could I do with my quirk... how far Can I take it? If he can do such a thing with his power... What can my power do?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

*Honor Amongst Thieves
Bitt, Vino, Elendel*​
"Ok we've been over the bare minimum of basics. We all know each other's name, the fact you go to the same school, your dorms and so the most basic of basic startup. Two of you had class together whipee, but with all of that can you guys at least decipher why it's you three here and not some other trio with likely better grades and ranks?"

"Thats a pretty shitty way to phrase the question isn't it dude? Like I get the whole routine where you guys are supposed to treat us like crap, we're interns. Still if every teacher does it then isn't that like diminishing returns or some shiz?"

Milo was quite taken aback as the one who had been described as the least developed had an ironically developed thought.  The young pro hero found himself slipping into a position that was not necessarily the lane he wanted to be in. This was a learning experience for everyone involved, being a hero wasn't always about the action, what happened in between the action was important. This was preparatory in terms of teaching them the plan, but everyone was expected to work as a team with very little info. Still Milo decided to pivot.

"You were chosen because you all have speed related quirks and these quirks are actually coveted in the criminal underworld. Individuals who can move freely and efficiently in a short amount of time with some having the capability to traverse long distances maintaining speeds comparable to cars? You guys can see the value in a speedster in that regard. There's no car to park, there's no alley that's too small to fit into, you're modern day escape artists. Law enforcement pretty much has to carry their own unit dedicated to stopping speedsters."

At this point Milo knew he was probably better off giving the broad strokes, these kids, Vino in particular wouldn't respond to getting all of the details at once. Ghost Thief was deeply invested in this assignment and knew that he needed to be pragmatic.

"In order for me to infiltrate one of the oldest crime families in California, I need you guys to do something big and collect what will be my tribute to the Mexican Mafia."

"What's something big?" The was a change in the energy of the room, it became a bit more tense, but this was par for the course when it came to most mature looking of the group, the total delinquent, Vino Ventonelli.

"We're going to San Fran so you can rob one of the oldest banks in California state's history."


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So, you'd want to meet my family instead? Maybe it's something that can be done on the weekend, so you can see what a small family is like."
> 
> "Don't be, I was enjoying it. I've never been in a pool sized hot tub, it's nice and I didn't know your quirk could do that, it's HOT."
> Wow, that's a bad pun...
> ...



Michael nodded, interested in the prospect. "I'd like to do that sometime. If you have time, of course." 

When the topic of the dorms came up, Michael simply shrugged at the question before answering. "Honestly? I haven't had much contact with the other students at the dorms. As for my roommate, well . . ." He thought about his interactions with Blake, only to realize how limited they were. "He's a bit . . . eccentric. His parents appearantly own World Weaver, you know, the mega corporation that makes superhero costumes? Well, anyway, he seems to have a liking for making clothes himself." He also remembered the telescope he saw within the dorm room. "Oh, and he likes stargazing."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2016)

*Putting things to a close- Liquid Pool time*​


> Michael nodded, interested in the prospect. "I'd like to do that sometime. If you have time, of course."


"I always have time." Mel sticks her tongue out


P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong*
> 
> 
> When the topic of the dorms came up, Michael simply shrugged at the question before answering. "Honestly? I haven't had much contact with the other students at the dorms. As for my roommate, well . . ." He thought about his interactions with Blake, only to realize how limited they were. "He's a bit . . . eccentric. His parents apparently own World Weaver, you know, the mega corporation that makes superhero costumes? Well, anyway, he seems to have a liking for making clothes himself." He also remembered the telescope he saw within the dorm room. "Oh, and he likes stargazing."


"Ohh, World Weaver huh? That's pretty cool. They've designed costumes for older heroes like SPEEDSTAR and *White Vulcan *haven't they? Have you considered asking him to design a costume for you? I'd jump at the chance with how my quirk works.

Maybe he works in the support department and is working on my costume request... I find it odd that I haven't talked to a lot of people in my dorm either. I guess everyone in my dorm seems off to me? You know with the fights and conflict going on in the wolf dorms. I guess it's hard to put your best foot forward sometimes to someone you'd have near you."
Seems Mel keeps tabs on Heroes, half a minute or so of silence passes after Micheal replies back...

"Hm hm hmmmm." A sing songy humming is heard from Mel.
Suddenly Micheal is splashed by water, she's already swimming away to prevent retaliation.
"Gotcha!"
@P-X 12


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2016)

_The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku
Troya Maguson and Zia Espositto_

Trash can always identify trash….

Some was easier than others and in the battle for a limited edition Miku model, when another trash can recognize another trashcan because it was bigger and better, it became sudden death. So when Zia had gotten in line she noticed the girl that had the face mask, the twin tails, and the Miku apparel that she was dealing with hardcore trash. A trashcan that was probably stronger than her and could name off anime directors like it was her ABC’s. Could it be that she was going for the Miku figure?

Zia laughed at herself, that was crazy there was no way in the world that this girl was going to do the same thing she was doing. There was absolutely no way. Zia head snapped up as she stared daggers into the back of the girl’s head.

But….

What if it was possible?

What if today was the meeting of trashcans, living breathing trashcans? Zia knew that her life was cruel, but what if this was a sign that she had to fight for her life.

Zia didn’t know but fate had decided as soon as they got into the line together that it was going to be a fight for their lives. The two girls didn’t know each other, but it was fate. The world was pulling them together, so when the girl looked behind her and caught Zia’s eye. She knew…. She absolutely knew….

She was dealing with weaboo trash.

However, it wasn’t just one sided, when a huger trashcan can smell a weaker and less powerful trashcan. Just by one look Troya knew that the girl behind her like anime as well and possibly read manga. How though? How could she tell when Zia looked nothing of the part, but there was something that was screaming obscure anime from hell and as soon as she noticed it a huge wide grin spread across her face.

Zia eyes widen as she saw the smile at her, but her face was covered by a mask, how could she? It wasn’t her mouth that she caught smiling at her, it was the girl’s eyes. Shit! What was going on? Zia looked around her, did she smell like a trashcan? She wasn’t wearing anything that would hint at it, but then she caught it. It wasn’t her, it was her phone!

Troya pointed her finger and began to point at the phone charm….
​_“Love”_

_*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*_
​_“Live?”_​
A weeb pointed her out! Her life was over! The battle was won, the weeb had struck her down before she could even stand! And Troya knew that she struck the girl down, it was in the day work for a trashcan, no, she had evolved. She wasn’t a trashcan….

She was a_* trash heap*_!

And like that….

Zia and Troya sat next to each other on the bus. Troya almost was giddy, it was not every day she met an anime fan that had something of a show, and not just a show, an old idol show! Zia was in a living hell, the people instantly started to giggle behind her, she could feel their words burn her back. Damn it! She just thought it was a cute phone charm!

Though it would be rude of her to just ignore the girl, so almost weakly she looked at the girl and met her eyes.

“So…you know love live too?” Zia asked weakly, “Ah, who’s your favorite girl?”

“Mines is…Honoka Kousaka ...”
​_Oh fuck!_
​_Oh yay!_​
The two girls had the same best girl! Zia was growing weak! Troya was getting stronger! Love live was basically an idol war zone, the competition of best girl. There was nine members of the idol group, three per year, and a person had to choose their favorite girl or else they were just dabbling in love live. The best girl wars were still being fought today, even when the anime was long over, and the new love live had come out, Love Live Sun and Moon, an edgier love live.

“So where you headed?” Troya asked Zia, and Zia looked as though she had the color drained out of her.

“Ah there an anime store close by and there a figure on sell.” Zia explained a slight blush covered her cheeks as she played around with her fingers, “I’ve felt like I deserve to treat myself, so I was going to buy it as a gift to myself~”

Troya face flushed the girl was kind of cute! If only she was 2D then Troya would deem her wife worthy! She could probably cook and was probably really good with her hands! And maybe one of her possible routes she could be working too hard and faint, only to be caught in her arms, and then _*[bleep]*_ will happen where Troya had the opportunity to _*[bleep]*_ her _*[bleep].*_ And then they would _*[bleep]*_ and Zia would get all flustered and be like

_“Senpai no~”_

And then that was when she would _*[bleep] *_the_* [bleep] *_out her _*[bleep]*_.

So fucking _*hard*_….

Zia didn’t know what the hell the girl was thinking, but she felt she was dealing with an uncontrollable person.​


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2016)

_The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku
Troya Maguson and Zia Espositto_

The bus ride was almost draining for Zia, but she was going to make it. She had a damn beast quirk, one of the few most uncontrollable and destructive quirk, but for some reason sitting on the bus with this girl for 10 minutes seemed more draining than her quirk ever did in her life. However, the girl was almost too charismatic too, because she got Zia to admit she watched anime more than she would ever like to admit to a person. Looking at the girl maybe she was just comfortable with the fact that she probably could open up like that….

It wasn’t like she could talk about it with just everyone, and having someone to talk about things that she usually hides was actually kind of nice in a way.

“So what got you into figures?” Troya asked the girl as they got off the bus together, “Never really got a chance to ask.”

Zia thought about it for a moment, “I really don’t know to be honest, I always thought it was kind of weird.”

Troya grunted in pain as she grasped her heart and Zia couldn’t help but laugh.

“Not anymore! I think it’s just really nice you know? Like the detail and the color that goes into it, it’s kind of weirdly beautiful.”

Zia giggled and again Troya couldn’t help but think of cute. Like this girl was the embodiment of cute, the way she carried herself, to her slight southern accent that she let slip sometime when she was nervous. Everything about her was almost too cute, but Troya wouldn’t ever let her know who was, not even if it was to get to know her better.

People didn’t want to know someone like her, and it would be weird, the next day just going up to her and being like hey remember that weird anime fan that you ran into yesterday? That was me! Troya almost wanted to laugh at herself, she didn’t mind something like this, because like this she could be sort of true to herself. There was no need for her to be better than anyone, there was no need to be loud and rude, like this when she didn’t have to fight.

It was kind of nice.

“So…We’ve been talking this whole entire bus ride.” Zia looked at Troya as they walked down the same street, “I never caught your name, mines is Zia, nice to meet you. It seems we go to the same school, but I haven’t seen you around. Though I think I would notice someone like you walking around campus.”

Shit! Troya started to sweating bullets

“Uh… Uh...” Troya started to stumble over her words, “I…Uh…”

“You don’t do this naturally?” Zia inferred from the reaction, “Mmm, then…. It would be our little secret~”

_Waaahhhhhh cutteee!!_

Zia leaned over and sniffed the girl, so she could possibly try and track her later. Since she didn’t really use her quirk, it would nice to get some practice. She heard that tracking was the first thing that someone of her quirk was supposed to do. So as she took in her scent she tried to remember it and isolate it.

“Do I smell good?” Her voice shook Zia from her thoughts causing her to jump back and look up at the girl.

“Oh I’m sorry! I! I just wanted to find you later! It’s a thing!” Zia hid her face in her hand, “I’m so sorry! I’m so sorry! I forgot I had to close my eyes!”

_Adorable!_

Maybe….

Maybe she would do something a bit out of character

Troya lifted her arm, “Maybe after we get what we came for….Maybe….”

Shit Troya words! There are words in the English dictionary just say it!

“Maybe we could, like…. probably…”

Zia couldn’t help but laugh as she took in the girl’s scent from her arm, “Yes, I would love to maybe with you~”

Troya face turned bright red, “Whatever! Just take in my scent!”

Zia laughed a bit harder and Troya huffed
​Please god…She didn’t want to regret this.​


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Liquid Time*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Putting things to a close- Liquid Pool time*​
> 
> "I always have time." Mel sticks her tongue out
> 
> ...



Michael looked visibly surprised at Mel's mention of White Vulcan. He wasn't expecting another student to mention his father's Hero name at that time. "Y - yeah. I'll have to ask Blake about that later."

Michael honestly seemed surprised that she hadn't made much in the way of acquaintances; she seemed like she could easily fit in with some of the people he's met. Then again, he did hear about what happened last night with some of the other freshmen. Trying to make friends in a crowd with that going on couldn't be easy. "I guess that's something we could work on together."

As he pondered what that really meant, Michael was struck with water that was splashed by Mel. "Hey!" He retaliated with a splash of his own but found hitting her an arduous task considering her speed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Liquid Time*
> 
> 
> ...


"That's not the only thing we could work on together your swimming form is horrible." Mel has a big smile from Michael's attempts. Eventually she relents and decides to leave the pool. The water drying off her nearly instantly.
"How about we start training? I need someone to spar with every day to keep me sharp or I'll get sloppy."
@P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 18, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That's not the only thing we could work on together your swimming form is horrible." Mel has a big smile from Michael's attempts. Eventually she relents and decides to leave the pool. The water drying off her nearly instantly.
> "How about we start training? I need someone to spar with every day to keep me sharp or I'll get sloppy."
> @P-X 12



Michael got out of the pool after Mel. He then heated himself up with his Quirk to dry himself off. "Sounds like a plan." As he went to grab his bag, he asked "Where do you wanna start?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael got out of the pool after Mel. He then heated himself up with his Quirk to dry himself off. "Sounds like a plan." As he went to grab his bag, he asked "Where do you wanna start?"


"How about the Beach? Near where we walked."
Mel starts dressing in her heavy suit again.
"I'm going to my dorm to rest now. See ya later!"
@P-X 12


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

*Honor Amongst Thieves
Bitt, Vino, Elendel*​
There wasn't an auditory response but rather a visual one as without looking at each other, and without coordination, Bitt and Elendel sighed deeply. This was not an assignment that either felt comfortable, and the reasons were quite similar.

"The Mexican Mafia is nearly a hundred years old, the origins of this cartel start in California and extend to every corner of the country."

"But aren't we helping them by stealing for them? If the point is to disrupt them because they're such bad criminals I don't see the merit in a plan like that."

"It may seem that way but this is really the best option for the infiltration. We need to have something to trade with them and we need to make a splash so they know we're for real. I can assure you that First Republic's higher ups have been notified, we've got a designated area where you will take from and the money has all been donated by my benefactor. So you aren't necessarily robbing anyone of their hard earned money. We are heroes after all we can't just take from public funds like that." Milo was about to continue but ultimately paused obviously not satisfied with the initial playback of his words in his head.  "I'd simply set up a meet with the money and not depend on a group of rookies with varying degrees of training. At the same time I know that the God's Eye wouldn't have picked you three unless she had seen you were the best suited for the task."

"None of the money we're taking is from regular people. You guys have the guap sitting there in the bank and the bank knows we're coming to rob it, like they're in on the whole shit too?"

Milo nodded affirmatively to Bitt's questions. He omitted the part of who his benefactor was but that was need to know, and the boys did not need to know.

"I don't think the Principal would let us do this if she didn't know what's good. I kind of don't really feel like I have a choice. Not sure about ya'll. It'd feel shitty to just walk away."

"I don't have a problem with it. Just no boring shit like planning. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it."

"You guys are putting me on the spot a little bit. I'm not comfortable with this, I just want to make that clear. At the same time I feel the similarly to Bitt, I feel as though we don't have much choice in the matter. The Principal wouldn't have let us go on this assignment without having seen something."

With their participation confirmed it was time for Milo to move onto the actual plan.

"Now the bank knows we're coming but they can't just let us walk in and out. One of the conditions for their cooperation was that we test their new security measures, so let's go over how we get around all of that."


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 18, 2016)

Vino Ventonelli 
A Suicide Squad or Mission Impossible?
@SoulTaker @Atlantic



Getting into Grand Heroics High had been a relief for Vino, who was now a fugitive from the Vento Family. He just never imagined his admittance would entail a bank robbery in the first semester alone. The hedonistic red head needed no further persuasion or ethos to be swayed into embarking on the mission. Vino reveled in such situations. Scenarios where failure or success are not merely rested in one's hands. He knew this assignment had a high chance of failure. He knew the risks, he knew the many factors that would determine whether or not they would succeed. Nothing excited him for than the unexpected, taking on the impossible, surmounting the insurmountable. 

The time on his watch read 11:00 am, a whole day after Milo had given the students the run down for the operation. It was all articulated so slowly, it was such a long explanation that Vino almost slit his wrists listening to his instructions. Vino slid his hands into his hooded jacket, checking to see if he still had his skii mask. Although he found it cliche, the mask would serve it's purpose and allow him to leave the bank with his identity still intact. Vino recalculated his position. He had been located two blocks away from the bank, far enough to see and far enough to not be seen by any exterior surveillance.

"Vino, I've seen the data on your quirk.Aside from the fact that you're the best conventional speedster on this team, I'm more interested in your spatial perception. Your perception of the world is similar to a viewer watching a youtube video in 2x reduced speed. From what I've been told it's both a vital skill and a curse when left uncontrolled. Even now, as I speak, you're probably hurting inside having to listen to such extensive instructions. Either way, I expect you're undivided attention. There will be no repeats"

"The First Republic Bank is composed of three floors. Level One, which is run as a bank for consumers, surprisingly contains the least amount of security. There are always four guards posted on the first floor, the guards rotate every fee hours, but the number always remains the same. These guards are the emitters and activators, their the experts. Highly trained in their respective quirks and adept fighters. Their known as the Big Four, and their out of your league. Vino, your role takes such precedence because it involves keeping the Big Four contained. I want you to stage a mock robbery, with your spatial perception it should be possible to keep tabs on the bank customers, the workers, and the Big Four. You are to enter the bank, and declare the civilians as your hostage. This should keep the Big Four in check, its in their training to prioritize civilian life. From there, you are to insert this USB into one of the bank's computers. It's a dud, but you have to trick them into believing it's function is to collect the entire bank's funds and store them into one account. This flashdrive has a timer, ten minutes. Remember that. It's how long they'll think it takes to steal all of the money, and it's also how long you all have to get out of there. The Big Four will have found an opening by then, and regardless of your speed, you won't be able to hold them off once their on the move"

Vino recalled the instructions he was given last night. He was to be the initiator, everything relied on his efforts. The bank robbery was to be a smoke screen, a diversion for Elendel and Bitt to infiltrate the other floors, where the real prize awaited. Vino took a hit from his blunt, letting Mary J soothe his nerves, calming his mind, and lulling his out of control heart beat. He tossed the blunt, got himself into a down starting position and ran. Vino took off, his form rivaling that of an Olympians.  Within 20 seconds he had reached a speed of 45 miles per hour. His speed allowed him to pick up tremendous force, and utilizing his vast repertoire of physics he knew that as a result of work= force x distance, he'd have the power needed to burst through the front doors of the First Republic Bank.

Upon making his flashy entrance, Vino released his 9 millimeter gun(only fired blanks, but they won't know hehehe). Firing a blank into the air as a warning shot, he caught the attention of everyone in the room.

"Alright Motherfuckers, boy's and girls, freaks of all ages. Sit your asses down, don't be a fucking hero, and maybe, just maybe, I won't have to rain more hot fury down upon you than 
a Kardashian with a sex tape!" Vino's extravagant and loud entrance allowed Bitt and Elendel to sneak past the guards and venture onward to the other levels.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 18, 2016)

Alternative Quirk Application: First Class
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)
As the last of the students entered the 'stadium', they could see a bevy of different objects that laid in the middle of it, several weights, a couple of Ferraris, a box of miscellaneous, and a large sandbag. There was an air of confusion that surrounded them. That air came from an odd exclusion from the process of their class: The teacher!

"Hello and welcome, future prospects." A cool, collected voice called out from behind them. They turned around to see their slicked-haired tutor that had appeared behind them, but he certainly hadn't been there before, had he. With a brush of his hair with his hand, he walked forward as he spoke.

"Cutting right to the chase, I am Professor Slickback, your teacher for this class. If you couldn't tell by the name if this course, we'll be focusing on how to make your quirk usage more flexible so you're never at a loss of options no matter what situation you're in." He gave a slight look back at his students as he stopped walking. "Even the seemingly most linear if quirks can be multi-purpose given some creativity."

Turning around in one smooth motion, he leaned on one of the cars as he slicked back his hair again. "Of course, before even that, we have to what your capable of, so this first class all about demonstrating your limits. As you can see, there are multiple objects here to help demonstrate your quirk, as there are multiple types of quirks and ways to use them. Simply step up and demonstrate your limits using your quirk. For safety reasons, of course, I ask that you lot stay behind the appointed yellow line there." He said gesturing to the line in front of the students.

"Other than that, you have the whole stadium to display your skill, or lack there of, with your quirk. Afterwards, you'll spend the rest of class reviewing how each of you did and where to go from there. This first class is pass-fail, but as long as you do what I've explained you'll receive a 100." He finished as he crossed his arms against his leather jacket covered chest. "If there are no questions, let's begin with Mr. Riley."​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 18, 2016)

Daniel - Alternative Quirk Application: First Class
@Wizzrobevox @InfIchi @luffy no haki @kluang @Hollow 

"If there are no questions, let's begin with Mr. Riley."

Daniel nodded and stepped forward as directed.  He set his mind to considering the objects and decided to stall to consider his options a moment, "well, my quick isn't terribly flashy.  I normally introduce it as simple physical enhancement; strength and speed.  This is true but it isn't exactly complete."  He paused, mind now divided between choosing words carefully and how to display things.  He approached the weights, choosing something fairly heavy.

"A more complete answer is I have a great deal of control over my own body, which I can use for bursts of strength and speed," he picked up a barbell and surged adrenaline to lift it in one rapid pull tossing it into the air.  Bracing he moved under it and made caught the heavy weight.  "It also helps me run more efficiently than most people, I usually only sleep a couple hours a day, the body can rest well enough while I study or do other less physical things."  Catching the weight he held it with bent arms, muscles bulging and burning from the strain.  He urged his pulse faster, keeping a fresh supply of oxygen for the limbs.  "It also helps extend how long I can keep up at my normal peak."

He held the weight aloft for a few minutes until finally the muscles cried for relief and he was forced to drop it.  "All in all it's not very flashy, and I'm still limited to what a human body can do.  But I still want to do whatever I can to be a successful hero."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 18, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Alternative Quirk Application: First Class
> @Wizzrobevox @InfIchi @luffy no haki @kluang @Hollow
> 
> "If there are no questions, let's begin with Mr. Riley."
> ...





*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)

"You shouldn't sell yourself too short, Mr.Riley. Even something as simple as muscle enhancing can hold great potential as far as heroics are concerned." Slickback said as he slicked his hair back. This boy's quirk, while not particularly flashy, had a great berth of practical uses. People often underestimated what the human body can do on its own without a quirk, thinking it a underwhelming in its capabilities when compared to other creatures.  Growing up in the circus, however, Slickback was well aware of the potential that the normal human had, and if this boy's quirk could surpass that and maintain such significant control of his own body, he'd be indispensable as a prospect.

Unfolding his arms, he reached out into his jean pocket and pulled out a stopwatch. "If you are still able to use your quirk, I'd like to see how fast you can move running to the end of the stadium and back. However, if you have reached your limit for now, feel free to say so."​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 18, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> Unfolding his arms, he reached out into his jean pocket and pulled out a stopwatch. "If you are still able to use your quirk, I'd like to see how fast you can move running to the end of the stadium and back. However, if you have reached your limit for now, feel free to say so."​


Daniel nodded politely and responded, "no, I'm still fine."  While proper weightlifting used more muscles than many thought they were generally different muscles than running and besides his recovery was a strength.  Without any further comment he assumed a runners stance and took off at a full sprint.  The length of the stadium wasn't enough that he had to worry about endurance so he went ahead and went all out.  

At the far end he slid into a turn and headed back reaching his full speed almost immediately.  It wasn't anywhere near a world record, not in a world of quirks, but he would put the speed he had built in his body on a short list in a quirkless competition.  He slowed to a stop upon returning and waited for further instruction from the teacher.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 18, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel nodded politely and responded, "no, I'm still fine."  While proper weightlifting used more muscles than many thought they were generally different muscles than running and besides his recovery was a strength.  Without any further comment he assumed a runners stance and took off at a full sprint.  The length of the stadium wasn't enough that he had to worry about endurance so he went ahead and went all out.
> 
> At the far end he slid into a turn and headed back reaching his full speed almost immediately.  It wasn't anywhere near a world record, not in a world of quirks, but he would put the speed he had built in his body on a short list in a quirkless competition.  He slowed to a stop upon returning and waited for further instruction from the teacher.




*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)

Slickback stared at his stopwatch's time. "10.57 seconds, not bad Mr. Riley" Sure, it wasn't breaking any landspeed records, but from a physical standpoint, the distance he was able to cover was indeed impressive. He placed his watch in his pocket. "You may return to the behind the line. Next up, Ms. Merryweather, if you would please." He said, shifting his weight a bit on the car.​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 18, 2016)

_Mimi
Gym – Afternoon || Wednesday
W/ Dimitri (@Kenju)_

*Advertisement 101
How To Become Famous For Dummies*​“You normally charge for your autographs?” Was the first thing that popped out of Mimi’s mouth, one of her eyebrows raised in complete disbelief. Honestly, she couldn’t decide which the boy wanted more, money or fame. Suddenly noticing they were pretty much standing in the middle of the room, with most of the students’ eyes on them and, more worrisome, the coach’s too, Mimi sighed and shook her head to clear her thoughts. “Okay, okay, I won’t buy your tank top but I get it,” she explained, patiently pulling the boy with her back to the entrance of the gymnasium. "Though you can’t just waltz into practice like that and…Stop that already!” The blonde batted away the shirt that kept floating up and down in front of her face.

“Gosh…” Mimi’s cheeks poofed. “You’re really something aren’t you?”

“Anyway,” she continued, not really giving the boy a chance to answer that, already having a slight idea of what his answer might be like. Pushing her hair back, she took a second to think about what to do with the boy now. Should she ruin his social life by revealing what just happened to the rest of the school? Should she place a complaint for the teachers and get him both detention and strict orders not to get within 20 meters of the gymnastics’ club?

Before any decision was taken though, curiosity lead her to snatch the shirt from his hands and hold it up properly, testing the material between her fingers. “Is this home made?” She asked before handing it back. She was about to say something else when footsteps could be heard as some of the girls passed by on their way to the changing rooms.

“Isn’t that the new kid that just joined today, hey new kid,” one of the more mature looking females said, waving over with a friendly smile and a chuckle. Somewhat caught off guard, Mimi waved back, not really sure what was happening.

Chuckling, one of the others shook her head before commenting. “New kid won’t be new kid for long, heard coach say she’s getting banned for causing that ruckus a couple of minutes ago while Ollie was giving her ultimate performance trick a try.”

Gaping, Mimi managed to make the most realistic impression of Edvard Munch’s The Scream. Second day, she’d just join the club and she was already kicked out…? Because of this kid, it was this kid’s fault! Turning to the boy in question, Mimi glared at him in cold blooded murder, ready to tear him to pieces before a third girl laughed lightly and shook her head at her friends. “Guys, stop teasing her… Don’t worry,” the senior student said, turning to give Mimi a reassuring smile. “That was no ultimate performance trick and you weren’t causing a ruckus, the coach didn’t say anything about kicking you out.”

“I can’t help it,” the second one laughed again. “Look at her, all flustered…”

Mimi temporarily blocked out the rest of their conversation as the girls waved at both her and the kid before going their way. Looking down at her feet, blushing, the blonde struggled a bit with the idea that she had just been teased by some of the upperclassmen…but she had to admit, it wasn’t a bad feeling. Somehow, she hadn’t been expecting to be able to melt the ice between her and the rest of her club mates so easily and, in a way, it was all thanks to this kid wasn’t it?

Looking up at him, she shuffled a little on her feet. “Sorry about that…I was way too quick to judge you, wasn’t I? I’m sure you have your own reasons,” Mimi admitted with a meek voice. She had her own too, after all. “20 dollars is a bit…I can’t spend that much money on an article of clothing…but I’ll treat you to some ice cream.”

Extending her hand, she smiled. “My name is Mimosa, though my friends call me Mimi.”


----------



## Hollow (Aug 18, 2016)

_Mimi_
_Wednesday – Morning Class_
_W/ Mr. Mitchell (@Wizzrobevox), Takoda (@InfIchi), Maxwell (@luffy no haki), Daniel (@WorkingMoogle), Zozona (@kluang)_

*Classroom Chaos*
*Alternative Quirk Application*​As someone whose quirk isn’t even that fit for battle, this was, in Mimi’s opinion, going to be one of the most useful classes the girl would take this semester. Hopefully, down the line, it would become a place to learn more about her quirk and its applications and create the base for her to develop it on her own afterwards. Having no one else to associate her quirk with besides her father’s side of the family, the girl had a hard time picturing what other uses it could pose for her. With this class, Mimi hoped to crush those somewhat self imposed limits.

It was a rather small class, even for this school’s standards. That wasn’t a bad thing, though. If anything, it made her feel a lot more comfortable with the idea of showing her quirk as Mr. Mitchell explained he would have each of them do. Nevertheless, she felt a bit relieved she hadn’t been the first one called. Touching her bracelets, Mimi watched as Riley, a boy from the Gray Wolves stepped out of the line as the teacher called him. He took a moment to explain his quirk even as he also showed what he could do with it.

When her classmate confessed to his abilities not being the flashiest, Mimi looked around at the rest of her classmates. Was this maybe why the class was so small? Was everyone, like herself, here because they didn’t quite know how to explore their quirks and were seeking a helping hand for it? Knowing that eased the lump that had begun to form in the back of her throat without her realizing…only momentarily though because, as soon as their classmate was done, she was called next. “Ms. Merryweather, if you would please.”

Gulping, Mimi straightened her back and nodded. “Yes, sir.”

It’s not as if she had stage fright…it’s not even as if she was a nervous person in general…it was just…what was she supposed to do? What did she have to show?

Standing in the middle of the room, Mimi looked around at the items Mr. Mitchell (presumably) had arranged so the students could use their quirks to the best of their abilities. There was absolutely nothing she could use here…

Only a few seconds had passed since she stood in the center of the room and the teacher was patiently waiting, along with her classmates. Yet, for Mimi, those few seconds felt like hours as she felt the pressure of needing to present something and yet having no ideas come to mind. Her shoulders shaking just the slightest bit, the young girl looked at her bare hands with a panicked look, ready to give up and get the hell out of this place…when a sudden idea struck her.

Wiggling her fingers, she smiled nervously as she thought of something. Touching her bracelets, she removed all of them and showed each to her classmates. “M-my quirk revolves around manipulating crystal,” she explained simply. “Each of these bracelets is made of a gemstone of some sort. With me, I have some Variscite, Gaspeite, Larimar, Obsidian, Turqoise and Lapis Lazuli,” as the names of the precious stones left her lips, she introduced each of the slightly different colored bracelets.

Deeming her introduction done, Mimi furrowed her brows in concentration as she smashed them all up together until they formed one large ball of different mixed colors. She couldn’t actually mix them together to form a single, unique stone, but she could have them fuse with each other like a puzzle. With her stamina, she forced the crystals to grow larger, continually shaping them until there was a small pony in front of her. The animal statue was, by no means, perfectly shaped. The edges were sharp and probably easy to cut oneself with but, for a 15 second job, Mimi was content.

Touching her, at the moment, still statue, she stepped backwards, bringing back a small strand of crystal attached to each of her ten fingers. Crystal kinesis wasn’t within her current list of powers (though she hoped it would be one day) but as long as she had some form of contact with the crystal, she could manipulate it however she liked.

Under the control of her hands, the small pony sprung to life.

Well…maybe sprung to life was an exaggeration. Yet he did throttle a bit, albeit clumsily as Mimi wasn’t exactly an expert in ponies and their movement. Taking care to move the mane and tail along with the main body (although she couldn’t really animate each string of hair), she had it suddenly jump before falling back into the ground, dissolving into what looked like a puddle. Strings still attached to her fingers, she made quick work of shaping the puddle into a large bird, having it flutter back to stand in front of her feet.

Looking up at the teacher and her classmates, Mimi brushed her forehead, breathing a little harder than she would like to admit.


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 18, 2016)

Roman
Sidekicks 4 Hire Soldiers For Hire:
The Beatdown Round 2
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 


Improvement. It was a concept that had been foreign to Roman was quite some time. These past few months it became an archaic concept. Strange and unheard of. He was beginning to worry that he had reached his peak, the apex of his skills, that he could no longer improve. His caretaker,and foster father, William Hodges, had taken the boy in when he was barely ten years old, and refined him, polished him up. He turned all of those negative emotions, all the self loathing, all of the anger, into a force of good. And now he was dead. Six months ago he found the man lying down in his bed, unresponsive and without a pulse. Roman took solace in the fact that the old man died in peace, and passed away knowing he had raised him into a fine young man. However, since Hodges was gone Roman found it difficult to push himself, he found it hard to take the extra step, to surpass his own limits.

Fortunately, the beat down Damian gave him had showed him just how wrong he was. Damian, a man who, unlike himself was quirkless, had reached the pinnacle of human ability. For Roman he was the new standard, the epitome of hard work and discipline. He was outside the Bourne Manor in his tank top and shorts, taking in the salubrious rays of the sun. His senses were sharp and he could feel the soothing whisper of the wind. Beads of sweat trickled down his shoulders,emanating from his hair. He flexed his arms, harnessing his energy and allowing it to circulate through his broad shoulders, and connect to his calloused palms. Streams of static energy emitted from the tips of his fingers. The current of energy intensified, roaring with life. His palms adopted a bright blue hue as the energy increased.

Breaking Bad, allowed Roman to manipulate matter, and his own organic structure. He could reconstruct matter and materials as well as break them down. His control had reached such heights that he could tamper with his own body. By activating his sympathetic system he could decrease the tone and contractility of smooth muscle, thus increasing his heart rate. It was a lot like doping in how it granted him a boost in strength, speed and endurance.  What Roman intended to accomplish now was to extend the limits of his powers. He could break down matter but only at a close range. Donovan's plan had shown him that his ability needed to be more combat suited, he needed to extend it's range.

It had already been two hours and he found himself at his wits end. Roman, with all of the intelligence and knowledge that he possessed, could not figure out a way to extend his range. It became apparent that it was impossible to emit the energy contained in his palms. He was an activator after all and not an emitter. This situation demanded that he think outside of the box. It was a realm that was foreign to him, a place where academia could not help. He needed to be creative. He needed to be more like....VICTOR!

Victor Ricktor was the most eccentric person in Roman's freshmen class, and also a combat genius. Roman recalled the stunt he pulled on Damian. He had managed to throw one of the best martial artists in the world off their came.

"What did he do again?..." Roman went through the motions, recalling the scene with perfect accuracy. The shoe trick that Victor did. How he extended the range of his attack. It was....fucking genius, and for Roman, an inspiration.

He picked up a large, boulderlike pebble from the grass and looked at the tree behind him.

"Remember the shoe. Be like the shoe" He channeled the sparks of static energy from his palms to the rock and glared at the target before him. "Be the shoe" When the energy had reached its apex he hurled it at the tree.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 18, 2016)

Hollow said:


> _Mimi_
> _Wednesday – Morning Class_
> _W/ Mr. Mitchell (@Wizzrobevox), Takoda (@InfIchi), Maxwell (@luffy no haki), Daniel (@WorkingMoogle), Zozona (@kluang)_
> 
> ...



*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)

"Quality display, Ms. Merryweather." Slickback said cooly, slicking his hair back once more. The girl was clearly a bit nervous at first as she tried to think of how best to display her limits, not a surprise, many kids are often self conscious about showing off their quirks. Despite this, she showed a impressive display of talent given what she had to work with.

Manipulators where always the ones that got a lot of this class, since their quirks rely so heavily on their creative ability to deal with situations. While she may not have been able to prefectly control her construct, she still showed decent competence in being able to make use of her quirk, though the creation time left something to be desired. "You may return to behind the line. Next up, Mr. Walker."​


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*

@Hero



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How about the Beach? Near where we walked."
> Mel starts dressing in her heavy suit again.
> "I'm going to my dorm to rest now. See ya later!"
> @P-X 12



Michael changed into his normal attire as Mel left for her room. As he walked out of the pool room. He went back to his room and lied down for a few minutes. It didn't take long, however, before he got up and started walking through the hallways. For some reason, he still wasn't tired yet despite all he went through today. He wasn't sure if that was a good or bad thing at that point. What he did know was he probably should talk to Prof. Weathers at some point. 

As he waltzed through the school alone, he reflected on what he and Mel were talking about when it came to other members of their Dorms. He also realized that nearly everyone he knew outside of his roommate and Mimi was stationed in another dorm. And he had next to no clue if they were still where he saw them last.

He then remembered another person.

"Oh, right! I haven't seen Colette at all today!" Michael looked and asked around the dorm in order to find her whereabouts. He only hoped he didn't run into her roommate; something told him she wasn't very fond of his presence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2016)

*Noontime near the end of the second day: Wolfdorms*​
As Mel walks back to her room she realizes she forgot to pay for the bill at the cafe...
"Maybe I should ask for a Tab... I'll pay it tomorrow."


Hollow said:


> _Mimi
> Places - Early Afternoon
> Directed at Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger)_
> 
> ...


Melaina walks by the bulletin board briefly. Then proceeds to walk backwards to look at the receipt.
It had been a few hours since she was from the cafe. Hopefully not to many people didn't see that lest they think she's the sort to skimp out on paying. She takes the receipt down and stores it away.
"You could have just asked what my dorm room was from the receptionist Mimi. *sigh*"
@Hollow
Melaina looks over at some of the other things on the Bulletine board briefly.
"What's this?"


> Sponsor: Burning Rangers
> Assignment: The Mad Bomber
> Star Rank: 2 stars (3 stars recommended)
> Hero: Blue Burner (Shou Amabane)
> ...


"Heroes that specialize in rescue... Seems there is an arsonist targeting the more well off people. Are they simply a villain or do they need help?" Someone crosses Mel's mind, Troya. This would be valuable experience for someone like her. Mel sends Troya a text after her phone appears out of nowhere.

'Hey Troya, I'm signing up for a mission sponsored by the Burning Rangers. There is room for 4 other students. I'm wondering if you'd be interested in joining it tomorrow, it seems like you're used to fire. So I think you can do it! Thanks for trusting me with your contacts and I hope you have a nice day. <3"
@Kei 
Mel continues to walk to her room to find that the left side of the room is still empty.
"Seems like I have this room all to myself. I wonder if it'll be like this the entire time I'm here..."
She starts making herself comfortable undressing, putting her clothes away, picking up a towel, stretching and going to take a cold shower. After she dresses in her jamies and pink bunny slippers to sleep in her easter-like bed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2016)

*Liquid time: Waking up very early for the morning of the 3rd day*​Mel does he usual morning process and marks off another day on her calendar when she wakes up and dresses up in her usual attire. This time she leaves the mini-fridge she takes with her behind and just takes the water bottles as is. Strangely she feels much stronger than yesterday, is it from that doctor's treatment? She goes to the cafeteria for breakfast and* talks with anyone who happens to be there*, making sure to stay hydrated for the mission she decided to take up.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How about the Beach? Near where we walked."
> Mel starts dressing in her heavy suit again.
> "I'm going to my dorm to rest now. See ya later!"
> @P-X 12




*Liquid time: Preparing for Beach training near morning.*​
​After going to the cafeteria Melaina starts heading to the Beach to meet with Micheal again. Along the way she gathers resources to use with her quirk. 100 pounds of fresh dirt, 100 pounds of fresh air to save for oxygen later, then finally to the ocean where she meets Micheal, 100 pounds of salt water. Micheal sees Melaina sort of just sitting in the Ocean when he arrives. It looks like she slept earlier than him, so she got here earlier as well.
@P-X 12
*



Liquid time: Hero Support Development*​


P-X 12 said:


> Michael il-Yeong
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Putting things to a close- Liquid Pool time​
> 
> "I always have time." Mel sticks her tongue out
> 
> ...



Melaina goes to check/pick up her suit from the support department to help prepare for the mission, she wonders how far it's done.
She knocks on the door, receiving no answers for a moment.
@P-X 12 @SoulTaker


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 19, 2016)

Daniel - Alternative Quirk Application: First Class

Daniel jogged back to the others, his thoughts occupied with mild confusion.  He wasn't sure exactly what he expected from the class, but at least the teacher was more like what he expected.  As far as 'not selling himself short' goes that was a mild misunderstanding.  His quirk wasn't flashy, but he didn't need flashy.  Balanced long-term growth though, that was where he excelled.  It was all just a question of time to build things up.

He looked up as the next classmate, Ms. Merryweather, started her demonstration.  Her power was a stark contrast to his own, growing and controlling crystal and gems, between that and her natural beauty it was a puzzle as to why she wasn't on TV (assuming she couldn't just flood the market with created diamonds).  Of course he had his own reasons to become a hero, most students probably did, but he was mildly curious what hers were.

The display was impressive, reasonable speed, and a good range of motion.  Her control needed some work but precision would come with practice.  At least she did seem to have clear paths for her to develop her skills.


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2016)

Zozo looks at the other participants showing off their quirk. Her hand is itching to pull out her blade. 
"I want this. A new way to approach my quirk. A new path."


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> ​
> *Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*
> (@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)
> 
> ...



"Yoooshhh!!!" she screams as she jumps towards the stage. Her time is now. Yo show the world what she could do.  She already have a target. The most expensive car available. A Ferrari.

She pulls her blade and a red aura eminates from the blade and she slices the top half of the speedster, turning it into a convertable.

Her aura turns blue and she smashes the million dollar engine with her full blunt force.

A smile flash across her face as she remember the duke loves Ferrari. She continue smashing the engine, window, the door until the car is nothing more then a pile of metal heap.

"Thanks teach, I needed that."


----------



## Tenma (Aug 20, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: You Got the Touch*

*Streets of New York
*​New York was better than Texas, that was for sure.

He was atop an apartment building, one considerably nicer than the shithole he used to live in. Of course, this estate was no lavish castle like the Bourne- no, correction, the _Nikunda_ estate, but well, it actually looked like a place of decent comfort and standards from what he could see. Well, no surprises here- New York was after all, the most powerful city in the world. But even without the details the Silhouette had provided him, Donovan was aware it was one with a dark and dangerous underbelly, a nest of crime festering under all of its sleekness and grandeur.

Still, it couldn't be anywhere near as bad as Texas.

He'd climbed his way up this building, as he had known to since he was 10. To be more accurate, he'd mastered wall-climbing when he was 13, 3 years after he had came up with the bright idea. He'd mastered basic fusion and separation by then, figured how to turn into most materials, and was now moving on the more exciting endeavours. It was simple when you thought about it really. Fuse one hand to the wall, pull your weight up, fuse the other, separate the first hand, rinse and repeat. Like rock climbing, only you are fused to the rock on a molecular level. Still, in his early years he had taken quite the number of falls, to the point he was surprised he hadn't broken his back by the time he was 12. Mistime a fusion-separation cycle, accidentally let go due to crosswinds, and down he went. Good thing he never tried to be too ambitious in those early days.

He'd always used the back alleys, clearly, just as he did today to ascend to the roof of the apartment. To go around climbing buildings in broad daylight like some oversized spider would make him look like an incompetent burglar. Hell, if anyone caught him doing so in the back alleys, he'd look like one. But it was therapeutic for him, gave him confidence in his strength and his personal mastery of his abilities.

The sun was bright over midday New York. He ought to return by 3 latest, take a nap, then perhaps do some drills with Victor and Roman. But this being his first time in this metropolis, it did not seem right to not take the opportunity to learn as much about it as he could. He flicked out a pen and began to take notes on the world around him and the impressions he gathered. A chore for others, but this was relaxation for Donovan. He continued for about half an hour, before getting up and preparing to head back down from the same alley which he had ascended.

Ah, the back alleys. He'd spent a rather unhealthy amount of time scouring them in his childhood. Not many of the playground assholes hung around there, and it gave him privacy, away from prying eyes. He made much of his progress with Adaptive Empathy in such grounds. He'd also gotten most of his fighting skills here. Notably, he had met the Toucher there when he was 11, the first and only supervillain he'd ever met. Well, calling him a supervillain was abit much- that implied he was some sort of mass murderer, a threat to the entire city. No, it would be more accurate to call him a quirk criminal.

The Toucher was a crazy old coot. He'd first appeared as a beggar, in rags and torn slippers. He didn't look much out of the ordinary- his neighborhood was a damn shithole anyway. Donovan had been climbing- he'd been practising constantly- and he'd once again failed to coordinate his fusing and separation and landed atop a dumpster. As he recovered, he had noticed the ash-faced fellow in the corner, looking at him with interest. He'd just sat there, holding a ashtray above his head. He was young and full of pity back then, and he'd approached him ready to drop a dollar in there. At this point, the initially passive beggar's eyes suddenly sparkled with life and excitement.

"Child, I see fire within you. You have....potential. Duel me. Win, and you will proven yourself a true warrior. Lose, and you shall undergo my..._.training._"

"Sorry...sir, I don't want to fight you." He remembered saying. Man, he'd been such a polite little twat.

"Ah, but I see the desire to fight in you." In retrospect, the Toucher was likely talking out of his ass, using the same script he rehearsed to the rest of the kids, but for some reason they had resonated in little Donovan. He felt annoyed even thinking about it. "You want to prove yourself, show your might. Battle me. If you win, you will have proven yourself. If you fail, you will have a path to betterment." This beggar was surprisingly verbose...and even at that age, Donovan could tell, insane. Still, he'd been an innocent child, and he obliged. While he was no master fighter, he believed he had gained enough knowledge about his quirk to be able to beat a beggar.

Only it didn't quite go like that. Reminded him of his battle with Damian, honestly. He got the crap beaten out of him. It didn't helo he didn't have much in the way of technique back then. Every blow he lashed out with either passed through air, or seemingly slid off the Toucher's body like water. The latter part interested him more, and upon his defeat he agreed, somewhat excitedly if he recalled, to become his disciple. Mr Toucher had told him to meet him again same time, same place the enxt day. And he had come so dutifully and unassumingly. God, he had been stupid.

The Toucher was suddenly no longer a filthy beggar. Instead, he was dressed in ancient chinese robes, like an old-fashioned kung-fu master, if kung-fu masters were incredibly blatant walking stereotypes. His previously filthy and rugged beard was now smooth and white. He'd stifled a chuckle, and politely asked him what they were learning.

"Ah, child, you shall learn today the ancient and majestic art of Wing Chun. It is truly the greatest and most refined of all martial arts, but I have deemed you worthy of learning it. It is truly deep and mysterious, the ways of the master. It not only transfigures your body, but your soul..." He'd gone on for abit, and Donovan's memory had forgotten the rest of that lecture. Hell, he wasn't entirely sure if what he did remember was fully accurate. But anyway...

"How will we be learning Wing Chun, sir?" He hadn't been clueless on martial arts, obviously. It fell under the vast umbrella of things he had researched exhaustively, tucked somewhere in his mental library under 'culture'. Wing Chun was a relatively new martial art, popularized by Yip Man shortly after the second world war. It was a primarily defensive art, smooth and light as a feather but capable of deceptive strength. He'd surely require a professional mentor to teach him, but based on the display he had borne witness to the previous day, surely this old man was up for the task.

He was wrong, obviously. The Toucher spent most of the next few days beating the crap out of him, all while remaining good-natured and encouraging to the point that he felt it would have been better had he just been a dick. Still, he learnt loads. Not necessarily Wing Chun- he'd only picked up bits of that, really, but his body grew fast, agile and swift beyond what he had previously thought himself capable of, he learnt to strike hard with intention to crush his foe, , and he became very good at taking beatings. Most importantly, his reactions had been honed, fine-tuned, and he soon found himself being able to react and respond to multiple blows from the Toucher. He still got his ass kicked, of course. But 15 second fights soon stretched onto a minute, and then two.

The Toucher grew very proud of him, declaring him his greatest pupil. He'd soon learn that he said that to pretty much everyone he taught- though at the time, he wasn't even aware he'd 'taught' other boys. With a serene smile on his face, he'd patted him on the shoulder. "It will soon be time for your final lesson, the last stage of your journey. You will become a true man, a master of the great and ancient art of Wing Chun." Even then, Donovan knew that he was nowehre near proficient enough for one more lesson to turn him into a master, but he'd been excited regardless.

He never did get that opportunity to become a 'Wing Chun master'. When he arrived at the same spot the next week, he'd found it empty,. Apparently, Mr Toucher, or Edward Lee as he was actually called, was on the run.

Someone had reported him for beating up kids apparently- he'd learnt he hadn't been the first. More than that, further reserach indicated he'd gone on to train them in the art of Wing Chun. The final lesson would have been a 'rite of passage', where he would, well....The Toucher was convicted on 5 charges of child molestation, and several more of physical assault. The Toucher claimed his 'final act' would unlock the boys' manhood, or some other twisted excuse. He'd ended up in New Alcatraz, then a mental instituition once he was just deemed insane. Donovan didn't know how much of a bullet he'd dodged back then. Still, it had taken six heroes to take him down. Apparently, Edward Lee had a precognition quirk. Rumours were that it wasn't the heroes, but a chinese lady who'd taken him down in a rage. He had mentally associated this woman with his mom, but decided it sounded too farfetched.

The police had promptly btiched him out despite him being eleven. In retrospect they were probably just being concerned, but to the young Donovan they came off as angry and imposing. It didn't help his mother grounded him for as long she remembered to, which fortunately was only a few weeks. Still, he owed most of his current ability to those months in the back alley. He wouldn't be half the fighter he was today without them. He'd only learnt the full implication of his meeting with the Toucher when he was 14, when his father deemed him old enough to learn the truth. He'd taken it surprisingly well- he'd after all, avoided that bullet and emerged only with benefits.

And now, as he headed back to the Nikunda Manor, Donovan couldn't help but wonder if this training would be a similar rite of passage for him. Another baptism in flame, perhaps, another great leap forward for him. Would he seize new heights in these few days he would spent under New York's greatest hero? And if there was another bullet waiting at the end of this tunnel, would he be able to avoid it this time?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2016)

Charlie’s Personal Mission​

Charlie slammed his hands down on the table and near growled. “So shut me down! Shut down every road you want to try! You will never bring me back to this hell hole you tried to create! You can manipulate everyone else with these methods and fool all these morons with your ideology! But you forgot one very important detail!” Charlie paused for a moment…


-Many Years Ago-


“You always care for me Charles.” A young woman places her hand on a very young Charlie’s cheek, gently smiling. Her skin was pale, her lips faded and her eyes sunken in. “It’s fine! Just take your meds!” He held up a small hand, filled with pills and capsules. “Haha… yes dear.” She chuckled, drinking from a glass he’d gotten her earlier.


“Your eye is black again.” His mother told him, “I know… Dad got back from a job last night.”  He looked down, droopy eyed and pouting. “You wont be like him Charles. I promise you, I know there is good in your heart.” She smiled again, downing her pills and laying back on the bed. “I think I’ll take a nap now.. I’m feeling very tired.”


--Today –


“I’m not my fucking father… And I’m not like you.” Charlie growled as he turned around, kicked the chair and headed out of the building. “Fuck this.” He didn’t care anymore, let them release the papers, release all the information they want! He was going to be a hero no matter how hard they tried to bring him down!


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 21, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Must X be X Sneaky*​
"Your sleeve!" Victor shouted at he pointed to the man's left arm. With a smarmy smirk etched onto his lips, the man lifted the cup on the far right, revealing the quested orbical.

"Wrong~" The man sang. Victor crossed his arms with a smiley pout. "That's 43-44, ya brat!"

"Don't give up, kid!"

"You got it!" The small crowd around them cheered. Since the begining of this game, the two had inadvertently attracted a group of passersbys who had become engrossed in the battles of observation. Normally, such a blaten display of quirks would he reprimanded, but considering the wide berth of street proformers in the sprawling city, seeing a use of a quirk wasn't unnatural or worth the trouble. Even in such an unusual and foreign place, Victor had once more become the center of attention.

 "I thought for sure that I had that one in the bag." The man began shuffling the cups again with another tremendous burst of speed.

"There it is again!"

"I wonder where the old fart is going to hide it next!"

"WHO YOU CALLING OLD?! I'M IN MY THIRTIES!!" The man yelled as he crossed each cup before turning his attention back to Victor.

"You're starting to get easy to read, kid. Falling for the old slight of hand." The man mused as he carefully tried to hide the ball. This game has been going in Victor's favor for a while, but recently, he had been on a losing streak. The man had been switching up his strategy. 

"Slight of hand?" Victor wondered aloud at the statement. 

"Misdirection, kid. Simple deception," Man explained. "Gettin' your attention fo'used on one thing in order to distract ya attention from a'other." The blur of speed came to an end as he placed the cups down. "Now, where's the ball?"

"Ah, I wasn't paying attention! I was listening to you speak!" Victor admitted as his hands shot up. The man chuckled hardily.

"That too is som' misdirection, i'nt it?" He man said. "It's all about getting you to pay attention to the wrong thing to get ya!" Victor crossed his arms as he thought about it.

 This was a sneaky thing, misdirection. If you could get someone to pay attention to the wrong, even for a moment, there was a lot that you can do with the right opportunity. You could land a hit on an otherwise impenetrable opponent...like Damian. A spark of ingenuity flashed in Victor's eyes as he shout up from his seat. 

"Old guy!" Victor shouted brightly. "Do you think you could teach more about misdirection?"

"What?!" The man said in surprise.

"Hm!" He nodded energetically. The man seemed to stare at Victor for a second, analysing him, studying him, before shaking his head.

"No chance."

"Eh?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 21, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Liquid Time*
​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Liquid time: Preparing for Beach training near morning.*​
> ​After going to the cafeteria Melaina starts heading to the Beach to meet with Micheal again. Along the way she gathers resources to use with her quirk. 100 pounds of fresh dirt, 100 pounds of fresh air to save for oxygen later, then finally to the ocean where she meets Micheal, 100 pounds of salt water. Micheal sees Melaina sort of just sitting in the Ocean when he arrives. It looks like she slept earlier than him, so she got here earlier as well.
> @P-X 12



Dressed in a new set of clothes, Michael walked out of the school and onto the beach outside the dorms with his bag. As he looked over, he spotted Meliena sitting around, presumably waiting for him. "Sorry to keep you waiting," he said as he got himself ready.​


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2016)

_Colette Eagl_e


__________________________________________
​Colette sat quietly on her room's bed, not making any attempt to socialize with her roommate. It was as if she was a tourist in the waking world, never quite awake. Colette never interacted with the world, she merely responded to it, allowing her to remain transcendental, aloof, and detached.

"She holds herself with such reserve." Camila thought to herself, staring at the blue haired girl from across the room. The brunette had no clue, and she really didn't want to spend her time worrying about it. But her brain pushed  at the question anyway, even if it made her uneasy. "Why is this girl so aloof? Is it because she doesn't want to let others in? But why wouldn't she want to let others in?" Camila continued to ponder. "It could be because she's shy or it could be because she's convinced of her own superiority..." Camila paused, "Maybe it's because Ms. Eagle has something to hide?"

Camila got up from her bed and began to approach Colette when there was a sudden knock at the door. "Who is it?" Camila called, making strides across the room to answer the door. When it opened, she was face to face with the boy she termed Thirsty Shagger.

"Oh...it's you." Camila said coldly.

@P-X 12 (i wrote this tired af. forgive me. i posted like i said.)


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong*



Hero said:


> _Colette Eagl_e
> 
> 
> __________________________________________
> ...



Michael's anticipation gradually started to vanish as he knocked on the door, being greeted by the roommate he had wanted to avoid. He kept a normal face as to not already further sour Camila's mood (if such a thing were possible); there was not need to cause any more unnecessary untrust between the two, and he was all but certain she would start rumors if he did something wrong.

"Er, hello there. Name's Michael," Michael started with as he peered through the door. "Amyway, I'd like to konw if Colette’s here? I kinda wanted to talk to her." Realizing that the girl was not exactly willing to let him stay with Colette alone, he decided to try and make a small show of intention. "Actually, I'd kind of like talk to both of you. Clear the air about a few things." Michael scratched the back of his head. He wasn't exactly confident in his talk. "That is, if you'll have me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Liquid Time*
> ​
> 
> Dressed in a new set of clothes, Michael walked out of the school and onto the beach outside the dorms with his bag. As he looked over, he spotted Meliena sitting around, presumably waiting for him. "Sorry to keep you waiting," he said as he got himself ready.​


*LiquidTime: training at the beach*​"I get to enjoy the ocean receding in and out. To think not so long ago man thought the ocean was endless and flat, impassible."
Melaina stands up and undresses revealing a tanktop that's just big enough to cover her bra completely and very short shorts that enable maximum mobility. She tosses her suit, it makes a 'DNG!' on the beach, the sand rising for a brief moment before falling back down. She replaces her normal black boots with with sport shoes.
"We'll be training without quirks."
Melaina starts stretching
"Is that alright with you?"
@P-X 12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 22, 2016)

Daniel - Alternative Quirk Application: First Class

Daniel watched the next two students' demonstrations.  The first, Mr. Walker, was another physical quirk.  There was a twinge of disappointment there, though he had no illusion that he was unique in that regard.  It was further accentuated when the boy took off quickly launching into brilliant speed.  Daniel paled slightly, he might be able to match the boy before he sped up but there was no chance with his quirk.  No chance yet, but that was just an incentive to grow.

He watched carefully however.  The boy's steps were light and fast as he sprinted, not unlike the bunny he mentioned.  Anatomically that could be explained by the muscles, a burst of energy to the legs making them more efficient.  Or it could be something different.  The latter seemed more likely when he shifted to strength, failing then succeeding.  So fast _or_ strong, that was something at least.  Plus if nothing else Daniel should have the edge in speech class.

The next student was Ms. Zanarkand, the sword-wielder.  The two-handed sword was an unusual choice for a hero, though he couldn't fault the effectiveness of it against a car at least.  He had less knowledge to draw from here, her quirk clearly affected the sword but Daniel didn't have a lot of knowledge of swords or cars to say how exactly, though she made short enough work of the car.  It did make him wonder how it is they would train students in fighting, he might pride himself in his recovery ability but he didn't exactly want to test it against someone who can cut cars in half.

Of course, villains weren't apt to play fair either, eventually he would face swords and guns if not explosives or other weapons.  His style, whatever that ended up being, needed to at least acknowledge that fact.  It was something to think about at least.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 22, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Trick X the X Trickster*​
"Why not?" An audience member jeered.

"Cut the kid a break." The man looked away for a second, not saying anything, deep in though.

"Yeah, come on, shitty old man!" Another spouted.

"I AIN'T EVEN THAT OLD!" The man yelled before he gave a small, tired sigh. "Look kid," He began. "I'm sure you'd like to learn a bit more about misdirection, I get it, but even if it's not me, I have some words of advice for yas;" He stopped, as if to give his next few words dramatic weight.

"*Give up.*"

"Huh?" The man shook his head, once more, as if affirming something to himself.

"Thing here is kid, you've got no talent for the craft. A honest, bright eyed brat like you has no business trying to learn any type of deception, simple as that." The man explained. "Even if I tried, you'd be way to transparent to make any use of it."

"I would not!" Victor protested in response.

"Don't flatter yourself, kid. I don't what kind of suburb you grew up in, but I doubt it was one that would give you the natural deceptive skill a life on the street would." There would boos and protests emitting from the crowd, but it was clear that the man was not budging on his assetment on that matter. Unfortunately for him, neither was Victor.

"I'll prove it then!" He stated proudly.

"Eh?"

"I'll prove it by showing you what I know. If I can trick you with your own game, will you teach me more?" The man stared at Victor once again, glazed and yellowed around the edges, yet irises sharp and focused. They analyzed and studies the look on his face, the way he held himself, the sheer determination that stared back at him, eager to learn.

The man, more than likely despite himself, let out a smile, a small one, but visible none the less.

"I guess there's no real harm in trying, huh? If you think you can," He said, pushing the cups towards Victor. "Be my guest. Knock yourself out." Victor nodded and began carefully rearranging the cups, not nearly at the speed the man was, in fact, he was going at a snails pace! And quite sloppily at that.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 22, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Proof X Of X Enthusiasm*​
"So, what got you into misdirection in the first place?" He asked the man as he slowly shuffled the cups. 

"Heh, that is the question, I'nt it? Well," the man began as he placed his hands on his thighs. "I suppose it all began with a ol' pipe dream. Now don't laugh or 'nuffin but...used to want to be a magician."

"Really? Where you any good?" Victor asked ethusiacally as moved the cups widely around each other.

"Was I any good? Course I was! I was down right prolific, wasn't it? I'd been doing since I was kid. Used to beg my parents anytime one was in town. Bought all their dumb little trinkets from their gift shops and eve'thing." The man said proudly.

"Is that something you really ought to be proud of, old man?" A member of the audience asked.

"DAMN IT, I SAID I'M NOT OLD ALREADY!!!" The man snapped back angrily as Victor continued his focused shuffle.

"So, why'd you stop?" Victor pondered. This question seemed to catch the man a bit off guard before his expression sombered.

"Reality, kid. 'Magic' couldn't pay bills once I started living on my own, not i'this society. Plenty of magic tricks you could see on stage lost their tick once people realized you could use your quirk to do it. I gave up that horse a long time ago." The man started solemnly. "I'm not interested in that kind of kiddy stuff anymore. 'Sides, it's a lot more than just scamming some sucker on the street, it takes real talent. Something I just don't got. All thst, and for what, something most folks don't even care for no more?"

"But isn't scamming a talent too?" Victor stated. " Not anyone can do it as well as some people. It's only really viable for people who a really tricky. Plus, even you do use your quirk for a trick, that doesn't mean the trick is any less impressive. In fact, when you think about it, that makes it even cooler that you can use your quirk like that! I'm pretty sure you agree too, you didn't have the look of someone who wasn't interested in that stuff anymore. In fact," he before giving a huge smile. "You looked just like I do when I think about being a hero!"

"Kid..."

"Now, guess where the ball is!" Victor stated, brimming with confidence. The man gave a bored expression before he pointed towards the middle.

"It's the middle." The man stated. "You made it to obvious kid. Were you even trying to hide it?" Victor lifted the cup.

"Wrong!"

"What?!" Victor giggled victoriously.

"I knew I couldn't hide where the ball was under the cups with a trained sneaky guy like you, so I tried my own misdirection!" He said as he pulled the ball out of his lap to the roar of the crowd. "Didn't you wonder why I made such wide movements? I let the ball fall there while I was moving the cups! Course, you probably would have noticed if you didn't yell at that guy calling you old!" The man had a face a surprise, he had been tricked by this kid, this brat, who seemed as steadfast as they came. He thought he was just playing around, but he had actually put some serious thought into that move. The man had a moment of still realization, as if coming to terms with what had just happened, before breaking down into uproarious laughter.

Victor had learned misdirection.


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman
Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
The Beatdown Round 2



"Remember the shoe. Be like the shoe" He channeled the sparks of static energy from his palms to the rock and glared at the target before him. "Be the shoe" When the energy had reached its apex he hurled it at the tree.
A small spherical crater formed from the tree bark. The confined energy that laid dormant within the rock exploded upon release. Plant Cells broke down, molecules collapsed as the perennial plant began decomposing. It's deconstruction was halted before the full structure fully broke down. Roman bent down, grasping his knees as he attempted to catch his breath. As the beads of sweat rolled down his forehead he glanced at his craftsmanship. He did not apply much energy into the stone and therefore did not expect significant results. He needed more energy, and more concentration. More importantly, he had to maintain that image. Images of the atoms, elements, and matter. A mental template, no, more like a blueprint of his target. Breaking Bad would need to be improved in order to become suitable for combat. 

He slapped on a cold towel over his forehead and went back to his starting position. In his mind he knew his parents would not improve of what he was doing. His quirk, what they called his gift to humanity, was never intended to be used for violence. His parents were world renown figures and were able to have successful careers as a result of their quirks and brilliance. Jacques Durosier was an elite surgeon who could enhance the capabilities of a human's physiology. Albeit his status as a surgeon he favored the more holistic and non-invasive side of medicine, an ideal which earned him his moniker as "God Hand". He could heal almost any non-fatal injury with the touch of his hand. Katherine Durosier was a physicist whose eyes could see biolectric aura which surrounds all living things and could perceive the world at a microscopic level. Both loved their son more than anything and believed that with his quirk, he could change the world. 

_If only they could see me now,_ he thought.

He scooped up a pile of stones and set them on a stump. He went to work, going through stone by stone until he reached complete exhaustion. His hair was flooded by sweat, each breathe became more difficult to take, and his body felt weighed down.

"Almost there" He uttered as he panted.​


----------



## Hero (Aug 22, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Horn Dog 
Part 2
____________________












____________________
"Oh, I see. You’re horny.” Camila said bluntly, folding her arms while keeping her foot pressed against the door to prevent Michael's entry.

Michael cleared his throat. “I believe we’ve had a previous discussion about that adjective.”

“Right, right” Camila corrected, frowning as she peered at her cuticles. “You’re not horny. You’re lascivious."

"Please..." Michael said softly, trying not to fight the aggressive female. The girl glared at Michael harshly.

"Fine. Come in." Camila's voice bit harshly into Michael's soul as she allowed the boy to enter their quarters.

@P-X 12​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 22, 2016)

Michael il-Yeong
Real Time: Chatting with the "Enemy"



Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> Horn Dog
> Part 2
> ____________________
> ...



"Thank you." Michael slowly walked through the doorway, Camilla's gaze still on him as he made his way into the dormroom. He looked around the room. He noticed Colette sitting the bed. "Oh, hey there Colette." He waved over to her. "So, how are you? Anything interesting happen in any of your classes lately?" He took a seat on the floor near the beds. "Oh, right, I almost forgot." He turned his head over to Camilla. "I don't believe I ever got your name."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Michael il-Yeong
Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *LiquidTime: training at the beach*​"I get to enjoy the ocean receding in and out. To think not so long ago man though the ocean was endless and flat, impassible."
> Melaina stands up and undresses revealing a tanktop that's just big enough to cover her bra completely and very short shorts that enable maximum mobility. She tosses her suit, it makes a 'DNG!' on the beach, the sand rising for a brief moment before falling back down. She replaces her normal black boots with with sport shoes.
> "We'll be training without quirks."
> Melaina starts stretching
> ...



As Michael prepared himself for the sparring session, he dropped his bag behind him and out of the way, with it sinking into the sand on impact. As he stretched a bit, he said to Mel "Fine by me." He finished up his preparations. He wore a plain red T-shirt with shorts and running shoes. He suppressed his heat down to normal as he went forward. There was a wide grin on his face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *
> Michael il-Yeong
> Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*
> 
> ...


*Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*​









Melaina cuts her absurdly long hair with her quirk to neck level, no longer burdening her.
This hair that had been grown throughout her entire life up until this point.
"The symbol of how long I trained by myself is now gone, no more."
A large breeze blows and the hair flies away into the ocean.

Melaina starts looking over Micheal hard, as if it's the first time she's actually looked at him. 
The look of analyzing an opponent... He looks to be stronger in body than herself.
She has to test him somehow to find out, if it holds true for that as well. 
He was always slower to react in all the encounters she recalls and it seems to hold true even in the pool when she splashed him. While he might hold the advantage on land physically, can his mind keep up?

Melaina hyperventilates to get her heart racing then takes a certain position, one that would often be seen used by Olympic runners, digging her heels into the sand she takes one last deep breath in and out, followed by a smile of excitement.
The sand behind her suddenly explodes behind her, a running start that goes to it's maximum acceleration in moments straight towards Micheal, eyes concentrated on him.
"HWOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"
@P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 23, 2016)

Charlie's Personal Mission-​
Charlie walked out of the building, his hands shoved firmly into his pockets and eyes locked on the sidewalk. He knew that there was nothing he could do if they chose to release the information but at the same time, he couldn’t figure out Demetrus’ plan. Normally he isn’t this aggressive, he’s a subtle person. He doesn’t tell you his plan, he doesn’t give you this kind of warning. What was he doing, what was his end game? “I never know what that bastard is thinking.” He grumbled, kicking a few pebbles out of his way. The sound of the city seemed to fade out into muted blips and blurbs.


He didn’t see the people walking around him, everything was like a dark hall illuminated only be the light directly above his own head. Each step the light would shift and follow his foot. He didn’t feel the people he bumped into, the kids he may have elbowed. Nor did he really care at this point, he was focused on the future. “I’ll just have to see where this will lead me.” He knew that only Luck could save him now and hopefully, with any luck.. he’d find a way out of this.


He made his way back to the building where the goatman was still sleeping. “Tch whatever...” Charlie grabbed the desk and began to drag it with all his might. To the outside, over and over again… He would grip the desks and pull them out. His teeth clenched, his arms screamed, his legs ached. He had a lot of work to do and with the goatman not being of any aid… he’d end up having to clear this room out on his own. Hours went by, hours of him just dragging this junk out, before the goatman finally woke up.


“Oh, wow. You got the room all cleaned up! Good work ki-ii-id!” Goatman pat Charlie on the back. “The upstairs was empty, so we just need to go clean out the other building and we’ll be all go-oo-ood!” He laughed as he headed out the door. “I fucking hate you...” Charlie groaned, his arms throbbing with pain. “Fucking dick… this is going to take all night...”


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Vino Ventonelli
> A Suicide Squad or Mission Impossible?
> @SoulTaker @Atlantic
> 
> ...


*Bitt Stiles
Hero Enters Stage Right*

“Jeez louise this friend needs some tranquilo in his life.”

A prevailing thought as Bitt saw how much of a natural Vino Ventonelli was when it came to just being a really scary and vulgar tough guy. It was the kind of transformation, from sawft to heavy, that would make you grab your neck in pain. Running by the phenomenal hero shook his head and pressed forward running side by side with Elendel Specter. Security was slightly lighter than usual, or rather extremely front loaded as most of the focus was on Vino’s raucous display. They raced pass the scene into the teller’s station. They were quicker than fast navigating through the level as the bank staff had sought refuge on the cold marble floor. The duo took to a basic staircase traversing down toward the lower level, or what was ostensibly the gateway to their true target.

The floor plan they had read showed that this was a long winding corridor that led to an elevator. The elevator and this level in particular had very little in the way of security, well at least on a visual level, because in actuality it was more secure than the bank vault in the level above on account of the guard.

The boys had been allowed this far into the bank for a very specific purpose...

“You noticed the vibe up there, right? The bank staff didn't seem to be even thinking about calling the police, everyone is listening to Vino.”

“He does have a gun and his mouth. Who the hell wouldn’t just listen to him, he sounds wacked out.”

“No, something isn’t right, the intel we got is off. I’m telling you...”



The universe had a funny way of providing as just as they rounded the corner all that could be seen was 5 foot 6 inches and 240 pounds of…

“Suavemente, bésame
Que yo quiero sentir tus labios
Besándome otra vez.”


Microphone. Check. Lucha Libre mask. Check. Inappropriate latino sing song with a voice like Elvis Crespo, this could only be one hero, the youngest of First Republic’s Big Four, the most fluid man in sports entertainment, Delirious Young aka El Gordito Bambino.

“Ayo Dios Mio…”

Bitt couldn't help but mock the meatball of a hero in front of him but at the same time he was quite angry at himself for not listening to Elendel's concerns. With a knowing ,if a bit unsure, glance Bitt nodded his head to the side beckoning for Breeze to move on ahead while he dealt with this guard.

"Dar marcha atras criminales o enfrentar el poder."

@Karma15 @Atlantic ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 23, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
The First Assignment

____________​Truth be told, this was all a little too much for poor Elendel Specter. What he had initially expected to be a simple assignment from a teacher turned out to be a very hands-on, very intense, very _real _bank heist. Sure, he looked calm enough; he didn't fidget and didn't ask questions, but that was because he was simply too _scared_ to do either of those things. Their entire journey there, he could feel his muscles locking up, as if telling him to remain in place and not participate in the insane exercise he found himself recruited into.

_Why me?
_
A simple question, with a simple answer that he already knew. Bitt, the mysterious man who recruited him, valued his and Vino's abilities: their ability to move at very fast speeds, maneuver themselves lithely around obstacles and so on. A simple answer, but the question continued to pound in his head as he ran with his impromptu instructor turned accomplice. _Why me?_

Still, he pressed on. That was what heroes did—they pressed on and pushed through even if they didn't necessarily like what they were doing. _Although, what I'm doing now is the opposite of heroic. _He watched, jaw gaping, as his teammate Vino flawlessly assumed the role of a psychotic bank robber (a little too well, he might add), but followed Bitt in soon after he had ascertained that everybody's breathing levels were at an appropriate level. _Everybody is focused on him. Nobody is willing to resist. I mean, the guy has a gun... and such a loud voice, too.
_
Things continued to go relatively well after Elendel and Bitt made it in... much to the young man's mounting, but quiet, distress. It was a cliché, but everything was _too_ quiet. Elendel didn't even need to feel the vibrations in the air to know that something was about to happen—the guards earlier clearly weren't the bank's only line of defense. _After all_, i_f they were, Vino and I would have been completely unnecessary. 
_
Unfortunately, the universe decided to prove Elendel right. The guards weren't the bank's only line of defense; the famous pro-wrestler hero Delirious Young was. Elendel silently gulped. _We're getting confronted against an actual pro?! _He looked at Bitt, who at this point seemed to have formed a similar thought to him. Elendel was way out of his league here, and sticking around would only result in the operation failing.

So Elendel ran, activating his quirk at its absolute maximum. He ripped through the air like a speeding bullet, charging straight towards Delirious Young, and felt the air—the invisible domino-like plates only he could see—shift as the wrestler shifted his body, moving his weight towards what the young man could only assume to be a lariat.

_Hn! _Elendel grunted and somewhat clumsily dived under at the last minute, salvaging his landing with a barrel roll. The pro, as expected, reacted instantly and spun, ready to smash and break the student's body into two, but Breeze moved just a beat quicker. Splaying both his hands out, he released a powerful blast of wind from his hands, directing it straight at Delirious Young. The wrestler huffed and let the small gale harmlessly blow into him. He got ready to say something in Spanish again then, belatedly, realised that the point of the attack wasn't to hurt him, or even push him back.

It was to push _Elendel_ back, and safely propel him away from the danger zone.

[@SoulTaker, @Karma15]


----------



## Cjones (Aug 23, 2016)

*Airport
*
​
*Daughter of The Kremlin* 

An ebbing tide of faces weaving through the grounds and doors of the International Airport, coalescing at the check in desk, suitcases and baggage in hand, as soft classical music echoed through the noise filled halls of chatter and murmurs among the bodies. It was kind of a mad house really, yet a kind of contained mad house as everything and everyone shuffled about.

From there an even greater deluge took place at the much loathed TSA checkpoint. Slowly a small group of constipated faces of annoyance would stop, go through the metal detector and flow back into the great crowd of people beyond the gate. Hung high on the walls for all eyes to fall upon, HD screens of arrival and departure times, accompanied by the occasional announcement of what had arrived and was going to take off.

One time of interest was the touchdown of a flight from Russia.

_Short time later…_
Descending from a distinguished private jet, through the walkway and into the building, a young woman took a jovial stride without a care in the world. Twirling around strangers like a ballerina, raven locks and the end of her snow white jacket swayed behind her. The typical matching ushanka, designed more fanciful with small snow globes hanging from the back, alongside a string bow tied at the center. It gave her an incredible young appearance as well as an aura of innocence and playfulness; however, this wasn’t any normal young lady.

“AH. It has been so much time since I been to America. Ten years or so no? My, I vas so young back then.” Loudly exclaiming in the halls to no one in particular. “And it is crowded like it will be it seems. Oh, that brings me back to so many years ago. But I shall not speak of that time.” The sideway glances she was earning from her obnoxiously loud tenor didn’t seem to bother her, even winking into a couple of nearby people as she finished talking.

Approaching the check in desk, slamming her hand atop it to bring the receptionist attention directly to her. She demanded more than ask that she announce through the building that she had arrived.

“Now broadcast my name through your system, yes? I have a gentleman waiting escort me to my hotel here. Please hurry.”

“Ma’am, I understand but you cannot cut in front of people. Please you have to. . . .” There was an entire line of people, agitated and angry, that this person had just jumped to the front of the line.

Although that was of no concern of hers.

“Oh?” She squeaked. Turning her gaze behind her. “You have no problems vith me going first, no?” Shockingly, all anxiety and vexation abruptly vanished, the crowd back down and everyone nodded in agreement, they had no problem at all.

“See?” An atypical sweetness laced her tone. “Now, if you vould?” Beads of sweat began to show across the receptionist brow as she nodded in agreement.


“Attention. Attention. Would the escort of the Russian diplomat, daughter of the Kremlin, Friederike, please come to the check in desk, she is here awaiting. . .you? I repeat.”


*Spoiler*: __ 



Top Diplomat and Russian President Daughter Friederike





“Good job malyshka, here, a pat on the head for you.”​@Kenju 
​T/N* malyshka = Little Girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 23, 2016)

*
*
*
The Bonds We Share For Now: Shop and Hide*​
What a lucrative day this had been! He had gotten his butt kick by a mighty elite, learned the art of misdirection from an bum, granted it wasn't that much, and still managed to find time to buy a bunch of neat little trinkets for all his friends at school! He had gotten a little something for everyone, and then some! He was sure that Isaac would enjoy some genuine New York canned air, it was regular air, but from New York! And random facts kid would just love these New York suspenders!

Plus, he even had the time to fix his watch random facts kid told him about. Oh yes, everything was turning up swell, and he had more that enough time to make it back to the Borne with-

"7 hours? Holy crud!" He exclaimed to himself as he noticed the time. Had he really spent that much time wandering the urban jungle? He had barely gotten to see the sights and he had eaten more than half his time there! That was New York for ya! He would have to catch a quick nap to power up for the fight.

But first he would have to avoid her.

She was in the main hall, doing who knows what, but one thing was for sure, he would have to avoid garnering her attention, but how? The answer was simply, of course, he would merely make use of his newfound skill, however zygotal it may be.

With expressed carefulness, he hid behind a wall and watched her movements carefully. They were delicate and simple, but letting his guard down open him up to a huge can of worms. She slowly left the stairway, here was his chance! He quietly rummaged through the bag of items for a distraction, grabbing hold of a snow globe. It was a worthy sacrifice.

With careful precision, he tossed the trinket just far enough past her to catch her attention to the noise. Wasting no time, he swiftly bolted by with his bags of souvenirs in hand and made it past her! Victory! Now to rest up, thankfully he only needed about 3 good hours of sleep to be able run at full capacity! He giddily wondered what his fellow trainees had in stop as he hopped joyously down the hallway.


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
The Sanctuary: Round 2
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox



The three young prospects were concentrated, rejuvenated, and determined. Eyes that were initially spiritless now burned profusely with flames of resolve. Clad in black and white "I Love New York" jumpsuits, they glared at their opponent and took their respective stances. Victor, the unorthodox fighter of the trio, had his fists raised up, his legs extended, his stance formless and full of appeared to be full of many openings. Roman took a traditional Muy Thai stance. He stood with his hands held at temple level, his feet slightly wider than shoulder width apart,and his back hunched. Damian could see a few conspicuous openings in his guard, a bit too conspicuous. The boy was inviting him in, welcoming any attacks that were sent his way. Donovan took a more cautious approach, his stance shifted from Ancient Chinease Kenpo to Wing Chun, alternating from pure offense to defense.

Damian Bourne


Damian, who was attired in his normal casual clothing. A black suit with an orange dress shirt underneath. Unlike his three students, he wore constricting and tight clothing, giving himself a handicap.

"I am eager to see which one of you is daring enough to charge in first." He poked the fedora on top of his head mockingly. "Extra points for the one who manages to knock this off" 

He was toying with them, baiting them with his mocking gestures and daring them to make the first move. Roman looked over at his two comrades, they all nodded in agreement. They'd stick to the plan they agreed on, and wipe off that condescending grin.

"This time..." Roman cracked his neck. "We do this together!" In an instant the three students rushed at Damian simultaneously. In the middle of their rush they broke formation, surrounding Damian, enclosing him in a triangular formation.

"Oi Oi. This should be interesting" ​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 23, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
> The Sanctuary: Round 2
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Artless Triangulation

*​
It was time to attack, armed tooth in nail in the jumpsuits Victor bought for them to get them in the mood. Already in formation in front of Damian, there was no time to waste and fun to be had, his mouth almost drooled at the prospect. To the surprise of no one, Victor made the first move out the three.

He rushed forward, fist balled tightly and covered in flaring purple energy, as he came in to deliver a powerful blow against Damian a wild smile across his face. His legs, similarly armed, brought him to reach impressive speeds as he closed in for an uppercut that Damian was primed to block.


Or so he thought.


Victor's fist collided with the ground, causing a geyser of debris to block Damian's vision in front of him. Of course his next move would be a kick through the debris, right? Actually, he dashed behind slightly staggered Damian, who turned around upon becoming aware of his presence. He being someone so know for his straight forward strategy, used Damian's prior knowledge of his tactics against him for a classic misdirect! Now he was going for a behind attack-NOT.

With a strong throw of his arm, he threw debris he grabbed from his prior attack in Damian's face as he jumped back. While he would have jumped at this opportunity normally, knowing Damian, it was unlikely he was solely skilled with detection with his eyes, so even while slightly blinded, could still probably tell where an attack was coming from.

He came in for another front rush with his body held low, fist primed to punch him right in his face. With a strong twist of his waist, his fist rose and completely wiffed Damian, both in part because of his dodge, but also because that was the point! As his torso turned, the rest of his body followed suit and, using that momentum, with the grace of a ballerina, delivered a rising kick Damian once more dodged...however, his hat was not so lucky. He wasn't even aiming for Damian, he was focused on going 2 for 2 on his hat!

Then again, his whole assault was a big misdirection to take Damian's attention off the real attackers....

@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michael started to take his place and got ready as Mel started to breathe. He started to switch his dominant foot from right to left, keeping his hands free, waving through the air in circular motions; it was a basic warm up. He continued shifting his feet in this matter as she took her running stance. _"She's fast, that's for sure,"_ he thought. _"Running wise, she's faster than I am by a significant margin, even. If she hit me at her top speed, I'd definitely feel something. But with that stance, she's telegraphing way too much of her plan."  _

Michael pretended to match Mel's charge with his own attack. He kept up his leg and hand movements, looking almost relaxed to a layperson. He then lifted one of his legs in what appeared to be another shift and struck out like a viper as he kicked towards her dashing form, putting his whole body into hitting her center of mass to see how well she could handle his physical strength. The strike was immediate and seemingly came out of nowhere, as it was sent out from an unassuming stance.


----------



## Tenma (Aug 24, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: All Fall Down

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​Donovan stalked behind Damian, looking for an opening.  Victor was doing a decent job of holding him back and keeping his attention but he wouldn'the last long going solo against a pro hero of such calibre. This gym wasn't particularly conducive to Adaptive Empathy, the largely sparse space being tiled by wood. So he would have to rely on Roman's Breaking Bad to adjust his physical makeup.

Victor was starting to lose the edge he'd gained at the start. Naturally- he was dealing with a pro, and one could only keep those off edge for so long. What mattered was that a decisive action was taken during those instances they lost the advantage. He turned to Roman and nodded.

_Now.
_
The Silhouette was just about to overpower Victor when the ground beneath his feet disappeared. But this wasn't Victor's Crush- this was Roman's Deconstruction. Too preoccupied with Victor, even the pro hero was unable to fully avoid the ground beneath his feet dematerialising- one foot got stuck between two long rectangular tiles.

It was then Donovan burst forth, accelerating, then at the last moment, turning to steel from Brraking Bad. His increased mass increased his speed further for an open palmed strike to his chest- or if he blocked, his arm. Either way fell in line with his wincon.

Only things weren't ever that easy, were they?

As he closed in, inches from striking, Damian yanked off his dress jacket with sufficient speed to block his line of sight. In that instant, his other fist shot forth- Donovan was forced to block instead. As he did, the Silhouette leapt out of the little pit he'd briefly fallen into.

Donovan's reactions kicked into overdrive as he burst forth the instant his foe had escaped. Well, he figured someone with the level of experience the Silhouette had wouldn't be that easy to catch. Still, with Damian still regaiming his bearings, he had his chance to take the offense.

It wouldn't do to make Damian suspicious- just perform open-palmed strikes and he'd read him like a book. Unfortunately, he was going to have to mix it up a little if he were to stand a chance. He signaled to Roman, who turned him into concrete- steel was much too heavy for lengthy altercations, before swinging his fist at Damian's smug face.

The shadow dodged, but not quite as easily as previously- Victor had positioned himself a few feet behind him, and he remained wary. With blindinf speed Damian struck back with a kick. Donovan felt the wind brush past his face as he barely dodged it, before thrusting his arm forward, palm open.

Unfoetunately, instead of blocking, the pro chose instead to sidestep. The smug bastard might have seized that opening to retake the offense once more, but at that moment the ground dematerialised between them once again, allowing Donovan to swing a kick at his face. Damian lashed out in the same instance, parrying his kick without batting an eyelid, before forcing him back with a flurry of swift blows. To his credit, he managed to barely avoid all of them, including the follow-up kick, but then his back hit the wall.

_Oh, crap._

Damian's assault intensified in response, each blow sounding like part of a lecture for him to watch his surroundings more carefully. He ducked, shoulder crashing inro the hamster wheel, before Damian's foot collided with his chest, sending his back to the wall once more. Being made of concrete weathered the blow somewhat, but it still rendered him unable to defend himself. Being realistic, there was no way he'd hold of a true fighter, someone with a wealth of training and field experience, for more than 15 seconds, which was just about how long he lasted. If only he could reach out...

His eyes made eye contact with Victor's for the briefest moment, where Damian didn't notice.

...and grab it.

Damian's fist stopped short of Donovan's face. Not of his own will, clearly. Instead, an invisible wall of energy separated the two like a reinforced window. The pro's fist remained on Victor's crudely-named 'Wall Crush' for only a fraction of a second, but that was enough. Donovan thrusted his hand forward and made contact with his his fist.

_Flesh Empathy.
_
In an instant, their forms became one, fusing on a molecular level. Effectively, they were inseparable till Donovan willed it. For good meaure, he fused his feet with the floor as well, effectively anchoring them to the ground. Damian's eyes widened in surprise for an instant, and Donovan couldn't quite resist shoving that back to his face. He grinned.

"Checkmate."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 24, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*
> 
> 
> ...


*Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*​Michael feels his blow land, but not in the way thought. It was only a glancing blow that hit the side of her the full force of it not even being near what was he intended, he watches as she barely slows down a beat as she dodges it. Micheal just put himself in a horrible position kicking with his leg, he had no balance. Mel's stance switches in an instant up close retaliating with a hard clothesline to his stomach using all of her momentum, knocking Micheal to the ground along with any air. At the same time she does a quick dash away as he falls so he can't grab her. Melaina winks at him.
"Doing alright?"
@P-X 12


----------



## Hero (Aug 24, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Horn Dog 
Part 3
____________________












____________________

"How am I?” Colette repeated Michael, not seeming to understand his question. "I'm here. However in class today, God's Eye called on a student and said student provided an erroneous answer God's Eye question about the origin of quirks. I had to provide the correct answer because the boy's shallow mind did not hold the knowledge to such a trivial history question."

Michael nodded his head.

“I'm better.” Camila said cheekily in remark to Michael's question regarding her name. “However my transcript says Camila Manzanares."​

@P-X 12​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 24, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Yoooshhh!!!" she screams as she jumps towards the stage. Her time is now. Yo show the world what she could do.  She already have a target. The most expensive car available. A Ferrari.
> 
> She pulls her blade and a red aura eminates from the blade and she slices the top half of the speedster, turning it into a convertable.
> 
> ...



​
*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)

"Ah, yes, anything in the name of education. " Slickback said as he slicked his hair back, trying to maintain professionism, though Zozo's...enthusiasm for destroying one of the cars he brought had got him a bit off guard. Granted, he expected the cars to get banged up, hence why he brought them, he needed the space in his garage cleared up anyway. But still, it WAS the first car he ever...had an adult interaction with with a certified hero in, and housed many more similar memories to that. Many...enjoyable memories in those apolsty seat.

He wasn't expecting to put the scrap parts on a shelf in his house in all it glory for everyone to see, but seeing it crush with what was basically a big club until it was nothing more then a smoking pile of scrap like something out of a cartoon was just the slightest disheartening. What could one say? Men liked their cars.

In any case, her ability to sharpen or blunten her blade was an interesting one, apparently she had only learned the latter recently. Could there be more hidden powers in this quirk? Even if there wasn't, it was an interesting one at that. Her physical strength was notable considering how easily she was able to swing around her claymore, as a fighter, she's clearly skilled, but this class wasn't only about fighting. In fact, one might argue it was effectively anti-violence, though that would be more of a misnomer.

"Thank you for that demonstration, Ms Zanarkand. You may return back behind the line, up next, Mr. Chase."​


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Real Time*



Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> Horn Dog
> Part 3
> ____________________
> ...



Michael stretched out as Colette finished describing her day. "Well, my day was a bit more interesting, I think. I was in Crowd Control with Prof. Ryan. We were playing Heroes v. Villains in a subway. Me and Mel from the Grey Wolves were the villains and we went up against Ms. Maye. And yes, I mean Ms. Maye the teacher." He scratched the back of his head. "I'm still not sure how we got out of that, but we did win. We did really well, too, which I'm pretty sure is why we got top marks out of the others. Although, to be fair, we were the only one against a teacher." Michael snapped his fingers, realizing that he forgot something. "Oh, and then me, Zozo, Adele and Ms. Maye went out to Los Angeles for a mission." He left out any specifics of the mission.

Michael turned to face Camila. "So, Camila, what have you done today?"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Michael il-Yeong
Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*​Michael feels his blow land, but not in the way thought. It was only a glancing blow that hit the side of her the full force of it not even being near what was he intended, he watches as she barely slows down a beat as she dodges it. Micheal just put himself in a horrible position kicking with his leg, he had no balance. Mel's stance switches in an instant up close retaliating with a hard clothesline to his stomach using all of her momentum, knocking Micheal to the ground along with any air. At the same time she does a quick dash away as he falls so he can't grab her. Melaina winks at him.
> "Doing alright?"
> @P-X 12



"쓰레기!" Michael bounces up and dusts himself off, picking up a small bushel of sand off the beach. "Well, that didn't do as much as I thought. Although i noticed that you were a bit heavier than normal."

Michael looked into his hands and found a small stone in the sand. "_Bad news, she's faster than I thought. I'm probably gonna have to go a bit more aggressive to hit her. Good news, I've fought against faster and a great deal stronger." _He internally shuddered at the thought of his training with his aunt Jung; he didn't even want to think about his summer with his grandpa. _"If I can get her in close, I could try a grapple."_ He turned his Quirk on and off to increase his body temperature. It help to focus him and get him serious.

Michael started his own dash towards Mel, running towards her before randomly stopping and kicking sand in her direction and backing away. As she attempted to dodge, he threw the small rock towards her path in order to mess with her. As this point, he was just testing her reactions and keeping his distance as he watched her move.


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 24, 2016)

Roman
Teamwork Makes The Dream Work II
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 



Tenma said:


> *The Man of Coal: All Fall Down
> 
> (@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
> *​
> ...















Victor's frenzy of misdirected attacks enabled him to, for a moment catch Damian off guard and knock off his hat once more. Or at least that's what it looked like to Roman. With almost super human precision and timing Damian propelled his body back a few inches, planting his foot into Victor's solar plexus.

"Give flesh, to break bone!" Roman was sure that the blow had to have broken a few of Victor's ribs and he was taken aback by the pro heroes maneuver. The man had anticipated Victor taking the bait and targeting the fedora and had even gone along with the young man's impressive, yet futile attempts at misdirection, all to land a crippling blow. However, Roman did not have time to fan boy over his idol. Recalling the plan that had been constructed prior to their meeting Roman sprung into action. Victor's resilience was his best ability and Roman knew he had him and Donovan beat in that category. He just needed to buy him time to recover from Damian's crippling blow.

Roman rushed Damian with a series of jabs. Each one was parried with masterful efficiency but Roman kept them coming. He mixed in a combination of low kicks and elbows, looking for an opening that would never appear. Their movements were fluid and consecutive and from afar it looked like they were dancing. Muy Thai, Savate, Capoeria, Boxing, Damian shut down every discipline with relentless remorse. Eventually tiring of the boy's fruitless attempts, Damian went into the offensive.

"Fourth True Rib" Damian stepped in, breaking through Roman's guard, his jab nearly breaking the boy's rib. 

"Left Humerus" Damian stepped in once more with an overhand knife chop to Roman's arm. 

"Solar Plexus" Roman, who if not for the half decade of rigorous training would have fallen prey to the same viscous kick that nearly knocked Victor out, managed to set up a guard just in the nick of time. He had saved his ribs but nearly broke his arm in the process.

The short exchange would have to suffice as Victor Rictor threw himself back into the fight. Damian would never admit it but the boy's seemingly limitless stamina and unorthodox nature was a minor nuisance. 

While Victor kept the hero busy Donovan shot Roman an admonitory nod signaling the next step to their plan. Without needing any commands Roman changed Donovan's physical make up, giving the Asian teen the offensive and defensive capabilities of steel. Noticing that Victor was reaching his limit Roman once more sprung into action.

He sprinted towards the collection of weapons that was mounted on the gym wall. Having no time to be picky he reached for one half of a pair of sai. The french boy channeled his quirk into the Japanese weapon, containing the sparks of kinetic energy within the blade. In an instant he flung the blade at the gym floor where Damian's feet were planted on. The contained energy burst out violently, dematerializing the ground Damian stood on, trapping his foot in the process. 

"Deconstruction:Revised" 

Immediately following the reveal of his new technique the steel clad Donovan rushed Damian with a fury of strikes. Roman looked on at his teammate, who for a fraction of a second seemed to be holding his own with Damian. He watched as the fight oscillated, every moment Donovan seemed to have the upper hand Damian immediately overwhelmed him.  By then Victor had recovered from his wounds and shielded Donovan with his signature crush wall, suspending Damian's fist against the barrier of violent energy. Donovan went for the heroes exposed hand and fused himself to Damian's flesh.

"Flesh Empathy!" Damian's eyes widened as he was completely immobilized.

"Checkmate" A grinning Donovan declared

Roman's eyes rose incredulously as his idol was suddenly immobilized. 

"Victor! GOOOO!" He bellowed as Victor darted toward the confined Damian, preparing to deal the final blow​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 24, 2016)

> " 쓰레기!" Michael bounces up and dusts himself off, picking up a small bushel of sand off the beach. "Well, that didn't do as much as I thought. Although i noticed that you were a bit heavier than normal."


"I don't think you'd be standing up if I used my quirk for that blow." Melaina says with one eye open
Considering the utility of her quirk in close quarters he probably would be at a disadvantage if it came to that.
"Never thought you'd kick with your leg there. Some nice snap."


P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Liquid Time: Training at the Beach*
> Michael looked into his hands and found a small stone in the sand. "_Bad news, she's faster than I thought. I'm probably gonna have to go a bit more aggressive to hit her. Good news, I've fought against faster and a great deal stronger." _He internally shuddered at the thought of his training with his aunt Jung; he didn't even want to think about his summer with his grandpa. _"If I can get her in close, I could try a grapple."_ He turned his Quirk on and off to increase his body temperature. It help to focus him and get him serious.
> 
> Michael started his own dash towards Mel, running towards her before randomly stopping and kicking sand in her direction and backing away. As she attempted to dodge, he threw the small rock towards her path in order to mess with her. As this point, he was just testing her reactions and keeping his distance as he watched her move.


Melaina makes a hop away to avoid the sand and catches the rock in her gloved hands as if by memory.
"That's a good slide and pitch you have, maybe you should sign up for baseball?"
Melaina starts kicking the rock around like a beanbag with her legs.
"Hup!"
The rocks goes flying right for the center of Micheal's forehead whizzing through the air, you can hear it cutting it.


----------



## Hero (Aug 24, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Horn Dog 
Part 4
____________________












____________________​Camila had previously wrote off Mel and Michael as scrubs at the lunch, but recent revelations seemed to hint otherwise. "I guess you and the Big Friendly Giant have merit after all." Camila shrugged condescendingly."I was in the same class as Colette. There was this duo who really caught my interest, but not enough to learn their names. I think it might have been Airplane Pilot Inspector or something or other. Oh and another kid stood out and I remember his name. It was Bitt. Someone like him won't be successful here. Do you know him?"

@P-X 12​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 24, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Roman
> Teamwork Makes The Dream Work II
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Flash of Future Aggression?
*​

There it was. A scrumptious meal laid flat on the tabletop for his consumption. Served to him by a gourmet chef who joined him in his efforts to eat.


His stomach roared with grandiose as he eyed his meal, drool dripping ever so much from his lip. His goal was in sight, he could smell victory, and it smelled delicious.


But Roman was already just a bit to slow.


It's like they say...if you are hungry, eat.

In a surprisingly graceful yet vicious bound, he lept into the air with the momentum from his run acting as a backboard. His movements were far different than before now, he still had a similar freeform style, but this one was more...sinister. Aggressive, yet careful, precise, yet animalistic, as if something else entirely was guiding him...and there as well have been.​

It took all of his conscious effort to make sure his quirk didn't slip out during this period. As strong as Damian was, and he had proven himself that, he was still human. A clean kick like this will probably hurt some, but backed by crush energy, it could easily damage his skull or vertebrae. And it was in this moment of hectic hunger that Victor had realized something.

Damian WAS human. Granted, a peak human with years of training under his belt, but a human all the same. He's a skilled as the come, but a bullet to the head to do with him all the same as anyone else, spare quirks that give super durability to that, but even then, they couldn't risk taking to much damage then either. And in this moment, as he was about to dine, he have to say his 'prayer', in respect for the man known as Damian, who could hold his own against literal super powered beings.

Now to eat.


"Thank you for the meal." He said quietly as he landed on his feet and took a knee, tipping the hat as he spoke. "And what a meal it was."

@Karma15 @Tenma

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 24, 2016)

Damian Bourne
Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 



Damian was use to pain, it was a concept he had been familiar with his whole life. From being pierced by gun fire, to enduring multiple stab wounds, and even clashing with the myriad of super powered criminals on the streets, he had experience them all. The pain was a memento, a keepsake that tethered him, kept him grounded and reminded him that in the end, he was still human. A side effect of greatness was complacency. In his profession hubris was a fatal flaw. He had seen the greatest of heroes succumbing in battle, and ultimately what killed them wasn't their opponent, but their pride. Pushing these kids, fighting them to their limits, encouraging them to best him in battle; in the end he not only tested the students, but himself. Just as they learned the values of teamwork he was taught although he was great in his own right, he was far from invulnerable. 

The boys had passed his test of resolve and trust. He spat out a little blob of blood from Victor's unforgiving kick. Congratulating the young men on their success he led them to the manor's infirmary, where his own personal doctor's mended to their wounds. Times like these reminded him why he installed a medic bay in the mansion. The Head Doctor of the Bourne Manor, Doctor Grey used her regeneration inducing quirk to speed up their recovery time. Following a short period of rest and recovery Damian gave the group their instructions for the next day, where they would finally be venturing the streets of New York.

"It's midnight and I expect you all in bed after your wounds are tended to. Tomorrow morning we hit the streets. For the first half of our activity you'll be gathering information. Wearing you're civilian clothes you are to conduct a reconnaissance of the Manhattan area, gathering intel on all the major crime families and familiarizing yourselves with the big names on the streets. Many battles are already won before they are fought. Know your enemy inside and out. At 8 o'clock our real assignment begins. We'll be staking out Pier 63, it's a simple patrol designed to encourage good habits on the field. Regardless, I expect you all to be prepared for anything" With not so much as a good night Damian exited the infirmary.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 24, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Damian Bourne
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
> @Tenma @Wizzrobevox
> 
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Nap After Fine Dining*​@Tenma
"Okey dokey!" Victor said cheerfully with a salute as Damian left. He had gotten patched along with the rest, who managed to still hi-five and strut after their victory, Donovan seemed the most proud and got some serious praise for his plan. As the bandages went on, though, the cost of their victory set in with their bodies exhaustion catching up with them, but but since he was the most used to taking serious beatings on a regular basis, Vias already looking and feeling fit as a fiddle.

He wasn't feeling all that tired either, but there was no way he could risk staying up all night again. His internal clock was still a bit screwy from the last two days, plus being in a different time zone was all kinds of weird. With a tip of the hat he managed to capture in their skirmish, he he wished the present parties all a good night as he left the room.



"Did he just leave with Damian's hat?"

"To be fair, he was wearing for a while now."
__________
Out of the the frying pot and into the fire, as they say. Just as he left the room, he was suddenly standing there, face to face, making direct eye contact directly at Kito.
@Karma15


----------



## Tenma (Aug 25, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Under Cold Blue Stars

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​"Well, Texas is way worse actually." Donovan discussed as the three headed to their bedrooms. "Statistically anyway. New York has more crimes generally, but Texas has a higher rate of murders and rape." The three had just undergone a heavy battle, but far from tired, he felt adrenaline rushing through him. Having 3 cups of coffee right before the fight didn't help.

"It's gonna be great!" Victor spoke excitedly. "I have been to the place the Joker's taking us loads of times! It's gonna be exciting!"

"What the hell were you doing there?" Donovan muttered incredulously. "That isn't a place for a kid, you know." Not that he was one to talk, given his own escapades in his youth. As they continued down the hallway, he remembered to compliment him. "Good job timing that barrier, by the way. We got that _bastard_ good."

"I'd say we all did a good job." Roman interjected. "It's amazing how poorly we did the first time round. Well, I'd say we all get some rest." The ash-haired boy flipped the kunai in his hand casually. "Man, you should have seen the look on his face." Donovan's urge to gloat over the smug prick could not be contained. "Still, I'd imagine things would have gone quite differently in a real match."

"Yeah, he'd probably have shot you in the head." Roman said dryly.

"Probably wouldn't have worked. Adaptive Empathy doesn't go away like that....I think." Well, he knew from that fucking railing incident it didn't go away with unconsciousness. He wasn't sure about death...which, as a matter of fact, he didn't like to think about much."I'd still have been deadweight...well, quite literally in this case."

"Then he'd just cut your arm off!" Victor said as though that was the happiest thing in the world. "You guys don't have to make my mutilation sound so damn exciting." Donovan sighed. Well, he suspected mutilation wasn't something beneath the Silhouette. "Oh well, good night. See you guys tomorrow!"

The three parted ways, and Donovan headed into his oversized, lavish room. It was considerably and uneccesarily larger than his dorm- hell, it was probably bigger than his home back in Texas, though that wasn't saying much. Being in here made him uncomfortable. He sat around on his poster bed for a few minutes, then headed out of his room into the garden.

That was similarly a massive expanse, but at least it reminded him of the old campground his middle school held those summer camps in. They got cancelled on his final year when, after escalating years of overexcited kids abusing their untrained quirks, one boy burnt down a large chunk of the forest trying to catch a squirrel. He remembered staring into the flames as he led the younger kids away from the forest, and imagining demons in there. Well, _his _demons. He had imagined Richard, his gang of shitheads, Tony the asshole biker, all burning within, and well, his mother with them as well. He'd felt awful about it, and he'd puked into a gutter from guilt a couple of hours later.

Donovan shook his head to relinquish that awful memory. Well, Damian's garden was certainly alot better maintained than that campground. Like everything else in the mansion it was oversized and lavish, with a large fountain in the middle, a few artistic statues of naked women, and a pond that separated it from the golf course. Still, he felt more comfortable here than in his bedroom. He sat down on the rain-soaked grass, unconsciously fishing out his notebook as he did so. He flipped through it for a blank page and found none. Well, that was frustrating.

He got back to his feet, wandering through the gardens. Even if he could not take notes, his memory was good enough to suffice. It wasn't nearly as photographic as his father's, but _that _was hard to beat. He mentally took note of the flora as well as any fauna in the place.

"Oi, what are you doing?" A voice called out to him. Donovan turned to see a security wear overenthusiastically pointing a rifle at him. Donovan's brow twitched in annoyance. From the badge above his breast pocket this was one of Princess Kito's bodyguards. Probably an inexperienced, potentially trigger-happy one.

"Hey, put that gun down. I'm just going to take a rest here, I'm not trying to assasinate your damn princess or anything..." At this the guy's form tensed, his gun pointing at this head now. Donovan sighed. "For god's sake, can't I sleep here? I'm one of the students Damian has taken in. Christ..."

Clearly convinced that he was of no threat but too prideful to back off after that agvressive display, the bodyguard continued to point his rifle at him for a few more seconds before awkwardly slinking away. With a sigh, Donovan lay down on the grass to watch the stars.

Only, there were only a few, dotting the sky in small pinpricks of light. Light pollution and industralisation in New York meant that the stars remained out of mankind's sight. Well, that was one difference between this place and his old campground. 

Or even his hometown, for that matter. He had remembered watching the stars as he lay in a back alley a couple blocks from his home. They weren't as numerous as the tapestry he saw in summer camp, but there were well enough to make for a grand sight.

Donovan stared up at the black, starless night. Seems some things did shine brighter in Texas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> Horn Dog
> Part 3
> ____________________
> ...



Michael grinned at the faint praise given to him by Camila. _"She may warm up to me yet." _He listened to Camila's classroom antics.

What Michael wasn't expecting, however, was the mention of the name Bitt. He nearly jumped into the air from that sentence. "Wait, do you mean Bittan? Bittan Styles?" He started to mime out his points as he talked. "Blue haired? About yea tall? Likes to talk in what I can only describe as bastardized slang?" Camila nodded as Michael sat back down. That was a name he hadn't expected to hear.

"To answer your question, yes, I do. Well, our parents knew each other." He rubbed the back of his head nervously. He was thinking of ways to say this without specifically revealing either person's parentage. "We used to be 'rivals'. We competed all the time. I don't think I've seen him in a while now. What dorm is he in again?"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Michael il-Yeong
Liquid Time*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I don't think you'd be standing up if I used my quirk for that blow." Melaina says with one eye open
> Considering the utility of her quirk in close quarters he probably would be at a disadvantage if it came to that.
> "Never thought you'd kick with your leg there. Some nice snap."
> 
> ...



Michael dodges the stone coming towards his forehead, moving backwards in the process. "Eh, never been much of a fan. Maybe soccer would fit better." His mind was starting to think of counters to her speed. _"Her reactions are good. Her hits aren't too bad, either. Without my Quirk, this is gonna be tougher than I thought." _His foot slid over the sands. _"I've had to go up against Bitt, so her speed's nothing I haven't been against before. Still, she's sliperier than I expected. If I can goad her into another attack, I should be able to catch her."_

Michael took a more defensive stance, planting his feet into the ground as he made his way forward. "Now, let's try this again."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 25, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Liquid Time*
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh you have an idea? I've had several, I looking forward to you solving them."
Melaina takes the same stance as last time and runs full speed straight at Micheal. She had a different plan than from last time.
To attack his back now that he had decided to take such a defensive stance, one that makes it harder to react to sudden changes from the back. That's the advantage of such an obvious and basic form of attack with this running, you can change how you use it at the last moment. Of course, being able to do it in a real fight with quirks is questionable.

As she nears Michael she will use the speed to pivot at a distance behind him to where he can't reach her, but she can reach him thanks to her natural reach and thwak him with a hard kick to the lower back before continuing to move away from him.
@P-X 12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 25, 2016)

Daniel - Liquid Time
_Gym
_
Daniel struck at the open air again, focusing on the strike trying to perfect his roommate's direction.  After the first "punching only" session things had exploded quickly, demonstrations of a dozen different types of punches and kicks and a variety of target areas for each.  The extreme perfection continued however, it seemed like nothing Daniel could do didn't warrant some correction.  Higher, lower, faster, sharper, sometimes by minuscule amounts.  Even ignoring the vague "energy" babble that came up now and again.

On paper he should be very good at this, ordering muscles to reproduce or tweak a "perfect" punch or kick was straightforward enough.  Reality intruded however, even with his abilities muscle fatigued and no two punches were really exactly the same.  It was an interesting exercise, something to occupy his mind while he practiced the techniques.  Muscle was built not unlike threaded cords, when you moved a muscle you actually pulled with hundreds or thousands of these threads.  Normally you wouldn't even be aware of the individual differences between them but they were there.  Some fatigued at different rates, some were stronger, some provided bursts of energy.  Knowing them individually would help with the precision demanded by his roommate.

There was an interesting rhythm striking to the air too.  Daniel was surprised at how demanding his roommate was in "teacher mode" considering the levity he gave most other situations.  The strikes he called out; while not exactly with a pattern they were clearly chosen to stress Daniel's abilities.  While stamina and recovery were strong points, the pace was kept just fast enough that he was on edge getting back into position for the next technique.  Each strike had a flow to it, not unlike water, rocking the water one way, returning to his stance rocked it the other.  

Logically he knew weight and momentum but there was an art to it too.  Like swirling water in a glass, the faster you spun the higher the water went, and the harder it was to continue.  Controlling the center of the mass, keeping his body positioned for rotation, all of it went to control and precision.  And let the water creep higher.

But it wasn't water in his body, it was blood, and muscle, and fat, and bone, and all the other smaller bits.  His domain.  He twisted into a kick feeling the distribution shift in his body, weight balancing over the remaining leg, the power of the kick into the air, and the counter-movements to keep his balance as he pulled his leg back in.  If it was his domain, if he controlled the water, what did he need the glass for?  He twisted on command recovering from the kick into a spinning back fist, weight pushed from one leg and landed heavily on the other giving power to the twist, the arm cut through the air as the hand struck.  In his mind the water swirled in the glass again.

Front-kick.  The most basic of the kicks, shift the weight forward, hover over the front leg, bring the back leg into chamber and snap the knee.  It was a shift from rotation to linear momentum, like changing the point of rotation on the glass.  On impulse he mentally _pushed_ on the water, it was his domain, it would do what he wanted it to.

In his minds eye the water spun up past the edge of the glass, into a graceful arc to catch on the other end of the rotation.  In the physical world he lunged forward with the kick, as if somehow trying to hurl his foot away from the rest of his body.  His balance was thrown forward, destroying his stance and his body immediately gave warnings of the limits of his hips as the joints strained.  He held things together, perhaps literally, and struggled to keep on his feet even as his stance collapsed.

The rhythm of the session was shattered.  Jonathan directed his sharp criticism on the poor planning of the kick, the weakness of his stance, and generally the worst showing of the practice.  But ended his comments with the closest thing to praise Daniel had received, "but you finally had a hint of energy in that kick.  Do that with every technique from now on."


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 25, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> *The Bonds We Share For Now: Nap After Fine Dining*​@Tenma
> "Okey dokey!" Victor said cheerfully with a salute as Damian left. He had gotten patched along with the rest, who managed to still hi-five and strut after their victory, Donovan seemed the most proud and got some serious praise for his plan. As the bandages went on, though, the cost of their victory set in with their bodies exhaustion catching up with them, but but since he was the most used to taking serious beatings on a regular basis, Vias already looking and feeling fit as a fiddle.
> 
> He wasn't feeling all that tired either, but there was no way he could risk staying up all night again. His internal clock was still a bit screwy from the last two days, plus being in a different time zone was all kinds of weird. With a tip of the hat he managed to capture in their skirmish, he he wished the present parties all a good night as he left the room.
> ...




Kito, Princess by Day, Dominatrix By Night


@Wizzrobevox 
When she wasn't travelling the world as Nikunda's Princess or safeguarding international peace, she was the stay at home wife of the Bourne Manor. She was a fierce competitor in online auctions and had just acquired an 18th century German Expressionist painting when she ran into Victor Ricktor. Telepathy was not needed to understand the sheer aversion the boy felt from her presence. His carefree demeanor was vanquished at the sight of the princess.

"Victor! I was pleased to hear that you boys passed with flying colors!" She noticed Damian's fedora resting on top of his head. "And I see you got yourself a little souvenir. Spoils of war?"

Her ingratiating response had not dispelled the boy's uneasiness. 

Deciding it was best to tackle the root of his displeasure she spoke up. "Victor, have I upset you in any way? Since you've arrived you have always been a ball of energy and optimism. And yet when I'm around you whither away. Do I smell or something?​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 27, 2016)

_
Seeker of Lords, unfit embers. Man of the Fading Flame. Follower of Dust… Dost thou power over men give thy reason to madness?

Men neglect purpose. Men fight meaning, men seek truth a midst a fading bonfire. Where heat and subtlety of a quiet spark hush’s them into deep slumber. Yes, Indeed… When men found need to follow, they suggested voices of loud tundra, size of which shoulders could bear weight like a mountainous colossus. Eyes which eased the soul in hushed whispers. And a wondrous soul. That which could lit the darkness in a beam of a subtle dance. A thread laid waste by expectation of the unfit, of the ilk.

Upon this is brought a man—a child, no less. Of power which defined men’s fear into the conquering stance of a simple speak. In a time where the fires had fled, and lords go without thrones, a time where any and all feed from the ilk of other men’s words with no point or purpose. The lords will abandon their thrones, and a chosen ‘unfit’ will carry the burden of a legacy. Unfit… to even be ash, unfit to light the dark. And so… 

Light will seek dark._​
Jacob Tallius Connor


Mend the Wounds of a Broken Heart:
_There is no Truth in Solidarity... But a Penance to Pay on Unfit Hands

_​Live consciously, vividly across the field you're presented with. There is no lie that truth cannot solve. There is no power which you cannot uphold. Surmount that which brings you down, lift your feet and witness you purpose. Soul grazed on broken glass, bleeding through seems of darkness, witness how lands shiver under your wake and wonder your defeat. A voice that trembles lands and seeks with envy the notability of your light. On the fit of tomorrow, the silence will succumb, the lift will propel souls into sadness, and with it an urge for peace. On the aftermath of flames, you will watch the cloud of cinders, and ash raining down on a land of embers. Where the doom fades and rain falls, after realizing the loss, you will gain the perspective. Life goes on, but hold tight in your hearts of hearts that you must fight. Each individual pump, each rhythmic beat will demonstrate life, the dancing fire that glides the soul, the fuel which will grant you strength. Each beat will muse a purpose, each breath will sign the cause. 

Fight.
​Death cannot stop you. As death destroys the flesh, but the will is passed on. You may be but small, but you should die a colossus. Spread... across lands of your purpose, not your name. Live, through men and woman that keep you alive through tales. Suggest, that in the finality you are a Lord that is reclusive in essence, but you fire brightens like the shine of the Earth's Sun. Repent, you will not always do what is right. You will find yourself on sides where your flame will burn, you will carve a sword you yourself will be bladed with. And much like that, you will strike those who meant not to be stricken. Life is a game, and virtue its his slave. 

Fight.
​Think. Not all is right, not all is bad. The thought will haunt those of warmth in their hearts. You will be questioned, you will be fought, you will be hurt and you will continue. Never loose the battle. Be willing to loose the war. Never loose the thought, you will find lives worth dying, and you will seek lives worth killing. There is no good that evil does not corrupt, and there is no evil which good cannot conquer. You are no God, you should never seek to be perfect, you are no Devil, you should never give to the dark. You are an ember, seeking to become a flame, you are an ember, in the midst of loosing your flame. 

Fight.
​Grant a wish of the shooting star. You are of kind bearing, and you are not bound by no structure. Destroy a wish, not all wishes are meant to be granted. Uphold a promise, you will learn the severity of such. Words have wrought larger scars than blades have ever done. A blade bleeds the body, a word bleeds the soul. Wonder... You are alive, and you should seek life, breathe air of the foreign, learn from men whose hearts light darkness. You are no Lord, you are a boy. A child. You should not carry sins in your back, you should not save a world that wants to be doomed. Become the night light in the child's bedroom, aid the weak to feel save. 


_"Jay. You have a heart of gold... Don't let anyone take that away from you."  _


A heart can save the world... But these hands, could burn it to the ground. ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2016)

*Max*
_Wait what? Special class?_

"Pass, pass!!!"

The gym was quite noisy this time around; it´s  still the first week of classes and some of the school clubs have already started to provide trials for those who wanted to join one of the extra classes activities. The reason for all the ruckus was the basketball game that was currently going on. A team composed of first years against a mix of second and third years. 

"Oh, seems like the first years are very good this time around!!"

A tall muscular man says as he looks in awe the scoreboard 48-43 on favor of the older team. He is the current captain of the team and a third year. Apparently he has made himself a name during the various tournaments Grand Heroics High has gone to."You bet, captain." a second year this time is the one who confirmsRyan´s statement. "So how did this happen? they are really close."

"Well, you see that kid over there? The one with the blue hair." he says pointing at one of the first years, he was wearing a red mask. Maxwell had the ball, he was trying to pass by dribbling but a two on one mark seemed to be too much for him right now. The smile in the boy´s face saying that he was enjoying the little match."Two on one? Is he that dangerous? Doesn´t seem like the kind to cause that many troubles." he said watching how the boy stubbornly tried to pass "Well, we thought that and we got our mouths shut instantly. He was the first to score and during the first quarter he managed to score from about any position of our guys´ half of the court he even scored a few times without a proper shooting angle so we put a two on one mark on him during the second quarter and he only scored once." while saying that, the second year wasn´t all that happy either "But as soon as he realized he wouldn´t be able to score anymore, he went from Small Forward to Point Guard in the third quarter and well, see by yourself" as Ryan turns to look at the game again, he sees how Maxwell throws the ball towards the hoop it seemed to be a futile attempt at scoring by himself but then, from below a monstrous first year at 190 cm tall arised to grab the ball and dunk it.

"Alley-oop"

"Yeah, from the moment he adopted the Play Maker role, the team not only improved but they have been on our toes all the time. Plus it´s not like the first years are something to laugh at but he is the one who took leadership of the team. I heard he also made quite the number at the Volleyball team trial."

Then one of the second years playing quickly, leaves two of them behind and scores easily.

"Their defense sucks though."
----------------------------------------
"Shoot! We lost!" he says while taking a break but rather than being mad, he was just laughing it out, he had lots of fun and that was the most important thing to this young man, to get entertained."Hey boy! Maxwell Chase, right?" Ryan asks getting close to him"Yeah, what is it? Want an autograph?! I´ll gladly give one ta all of mah fans." Ryan gets taken a bit aback due to the response but after a moment he bursts out laughing"Sorry, not this time. But well, are you going to join the club? I heard you applied to a few others as well."

"Well yeah, I haven´t decided yet but i´ve made test in tha volleyball club, soccer club as well as music club, and track team. Maybe I should just join ´em all? Hahaha!"

"Well, if you decide for the basketball team come see me. You are an interesting one."

"Of course!!"
-----------------
 Reaching his dorm, Maxwell walks straight to his room only to se two notifications on his door. The first one was a letter he didn´t bother reading ata ll and he only got that he would ahve to pay for the wall he destroyed on the first day. The second one now, was a call for him to attend a special class
the next day something about Quirk application with the name of his teacher Paul Mitchell...wait who was that?

"Whatever. It gotta be fun, right?"​


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 28, 2016)

Freya Gaiden
Wolf's Rain
Liquid Time


The Scandinavian Mountains decorated the sky line. The perennial autumn breeze carried with it the seeds of spring. In the air one could taste the sweet nectar of honey, and every breathe felt like a kiss from heaven. The fjords of Scandinavia stretched over one thousand kilometers. At the end of this deep inlet of sea there existed a peripatetic tribe. When winter awoke from it's slumber the Johanson clan sought refuge in these mountains, their long peregrination meeting its end.

The northerners were a pious lot, who still lived by the old ways. Their gods were old and far from forgotten. Entities that had been discarded by the world still existed in their hearts. The Norwegian tribe still honored the likes of Odin. Even in the modern age they still sought the one eyed king's wisdom. And when met by mighty storms, cowered under Thor's hammer.  Today,under the reluctant autumn sun, the Johanson's prepared for the upcoming festivities. Children, old folk, and the young and strong prepared to venture to the Temple of Uppsala, a holiday of sacrifice and worship. 

"Freya! Freya!" A petite young woman cried out. "Little wolf! Where is my little wolf!"

A young girl popped her head out of a bush of leaves lodged on top of a perennial tree. The child's lupine like ears stuck out like a sore thumb, revealing her presence. 

"By Thors hammer, how did you get up there!" The woman cried out in urgency. "Get down this instant!"

The girl rebelliously jerked her head away, ignoring the woman's call. "Nu-Uh mother. Tin-Tin really likes the view. I think he wants to see the sun set" She said, referring to the wolf cub buried under her shirt. 

The cub and the girl appeared joined at the hip. Inseparable and bound by love, the two had a bond that transcended blood.  The little wolf and her cub reached upward, attempting to make their ascension to even higher heights. Freya sunk her claws into the tree bark, with Tin-Tin in her left hand she made the climb upwards on her free hand. She had almost reached the top when suddenly the branch below her, which had acted as their support beam collapsed. 

"Freya!!" Her mother cried out.

Freya and Tin-Tin slipped off the tree and were on-route to falling to their deaths until a figure scooped them off in the air. 



A large, statuesque teenaged boy held the little girl in his grand arms. His lupine like ears far surpassed hers in size, and from his rear appeared a brown wagging tail. Freya looked into the eyes of her savior. His feral eyes met hers, revealing a sense of kinship.

"Bjorn!!!!!!! I wanna see the sunset" Her bellows nearly shattered his ear drum as he recoiled back in discomfort. 

The boy named Bjorn set the girl and her cub down on the grass. He bent downwards to her eye- level and met her gaze. 

"Now Freya, how many times have we told you about climbing the Great Trees alone. Thank goodness I was there to catch you, mother nearly died of fright."

"But Bjorn you were here. I climb because I know you'll always be there to catch me! " She said, a radiant smile emanated from infant, yet canine teeth. "Can we watch the sunset today! Pleaseeeeee"

Bjorn always took note to never waver when faced with that bright smile of hers. With that smile she could compel him to do nearly anything, but now he would have to stand his ground. 

"Maybe next time little wolf. Tonight we shall arrive at Uppsala. You know how important it is" 

"Yes..." She pouted, not bothering to use her trademark puppy dog eyes. She knew of the significance of this night, and what it would mean for the tribe. By venturing to Uppsala they were able to be closer with their gods, and through their sacrifices would be honored by their blessings for another ten years. 

The young girl would have to soldier on. She put up a brave face and followed her mother and brother back to the camp ground. For little Freya the gods were everything. They blessed her family with love and protection. Everything that was good in her life she owed to them, and in her heart she knew they would always protect those which she cared about.

Who knew one's heart could be so wrong?​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
The First Assignment

____________​Ostensibly, a one hundred foot drop was all that separated him and his target. All he had to do was dive down, hack his way into the vault, take the designated money donated to them by their benefactor and leave the same way—or, at least, that's what the bank security _wanted _him to think. Elendel couldn't 'feel' the tripwire lasers like he could with most other things, but his keen eyesight could make out incredibly faint blurs and discolorations in the air. Plus, why else would they go out of their way to place the vault at the bottom of a drop? Anybody with the right quirk or the skills to get to this point would be able to survive the drop, so clearly there was something else.

_Plus, it's in all the spy movies.
_
Elendel took off his jacket, grabbed the tails and sleeves with one hand, then dropped down, raising the index finger of his occupied hand to slowly blast air into his jacket-turned-makeshift hot air balloon. _Need to slow down the initial fall speed and give myself the time to slow everything down. _The young man gulped as the first of the lasers came up, then shifted the air around himself with his other hand, decreasing his fall speed even further. He twisted, somewhat awkwardly contorting his body around the laser as he descended, then did the same for the next one, and the one after that...

Until he was safely on the ground again, sweat dripping down the back of his neck and his brow. Breeze took a deep breath. He felt like he was going to have a nervous breakdown any moment now, but at the same time there was a part of him that was oddly serene. As if he was enjoying the opportunity to cut loose a little bit and show off his quirk. The first few days of school had been good, but they were so dry—and he'd spent virtually the entire time alone. Terrifying as it was, perhaps there was a part of the young hero that welcomed this change in pace.

He continued on towards the vault, where the control panel awaited him. _It really is just like the movies! _Elendel thought somewhat excitedly as he dug into his pockets. Bitt had given him a small device, about the size and shape of a memory stick, to plug into the panel and bruteforce it open. After all, how else would a 16 year old high school student break into the vault of one of the oldest banks in the country?

Breeze plugged the device in, let the beep sound, then proceeded to patiently wait as it did its work. 

[@SoulTaker, @Karma15]


----------



## kluang (Aug 28, 2016)

Tiffany just received a call. The headmistress just called. And she sounded cross. 

"Ah fuck." Tifanny mumbles as she slowly makes her way towards the office. In her mind several scenarios are playing, none of it are pleasing. She arrived at the principal office and knock on the door.

@SoulTaker


----------



## Hero (Aug 28, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Horn Dog 
Part 5
____________________












____________________​"He belongs to the Red Lions. Other notable members include Victor Rickter and Camila's twin brother, Isaac Manzanares." Colette chimed in and then paused before delivering her observation. "You're nervous, Michael."

@P-X 12​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 28, 2016)

*


Karma15 said:



Kito, Princess by Day, Dominatrix By Night


@Wizzrobevox
When she wasn't travelling the world as Nikunda's Princess or safeguarding international peace, she was the stay at home wife of the Bourne Manor. She was a fierce competitor in online auctions and had just acquired an 18th century German Expressionist painting when she ran into Victor Ricktor. Telepathy was not needed to understand the sheer aversion the boy felt from her presence. His carefree demeanor was vanquished at the sight of the princess.

"Victor! I was pleased to hear that you boys passed with flying colors!" She noticed Damian's fedora resting on top of his head. "And I see you got yourself a little souvenir. Spoils of war?"

Her ingratiating response had not dispelled the boy's uneasiness.

Deciding it was best to tackle the root of his displeasure she spoke up. "Victor, have I upset you in any way? Since you've arrived you have always been a ball of energy and optimism. And yet when I'm around you whither away. Do I smell or something?​

Click to expand...



The Bonds We Share For Now: Facing the Unknown*​
Well, she did smell. Nice. But that wasn't the problem here, in fact, Victor himself wasn't sure what the problem was, why did he feel so uncomfortable around her? Especially if he felt so at ease around her at the same time? What a paradox! He didn't really expect her to be pleased with that response, it didn't really make that much sense, not even to him. But he had to say something to get out of this situation! He wasn't showing it, but inside he was sweating more than a seeing eye dog at a Korean BBQ.

 He wasn't quite sure how to properly explain it, so he might as well just speak and hope whatever comes out works. 

But nothing came out!

He gave a slight sigh, being at a loss for words wasn't something he was used to, so it was a bit more than annoying. Clearly, Kito was a bit lost herself at Victor's failed action, but before any further communication could be had, French Fry and Kim had open the door on their own way out. Not missing a beat to this excuse to once again avoid the situation at hand, Victor slid right up his friends and threw his hands over their shoulders.

"Guys, thank Ludwig Able you're here! We have to be getting to bed!" He exclaimed as he rushed them past Kito."I'm sorry, we really have to be going! Big day tomorrow and all that! Patrolling , exploring the city, maybe getting a little bite to nosh, you know how it is-byyyyyyyyyeeeeeee!"

For as excited as he was to faced the new world that faced in front of him, of individuals of all different backgrounds, with personalities and ideologies so incredibly varied, little was he ready to face the truly 'Unknown'.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles v. Delirious Young*
*Part 1 *
*Honor Amongst Thieves*


A little known fact about Bitt Stiles was that he didn’t walk around saying Tranquilo,Tranquilo because it sounded cool, no, he was quite good at speaking Spanish. So going up against Delirious Young there wasn’t really a language barrier.

“Tengo un gato grande en los pantalones y me voy a dejarla a cabo por toda la cara!"

The luchador hero stood there slouched over his forefinger scratching at his temple as he tried to figure out what the diminutive blue haired speedster was saying. Well he understood what he was saying and that was exactly why he was so dumbfounded.

Confusion was an airborne agent that triggered something within the young speedster that was frustration. He had rolled his R’s perfectly, especially on that last word, ‘cara’, and a real pretentious try hard effort. Trying hard wasn’t exactly second nature for Bitt.

“Listen my dude, I’m a card carrying member of the mother f’ing Wu Tang and if I had a penny for every scrubsicle who stepped to me and walked away from without getting their head elbowed off their face.” 

He slapped his elbow, the smack ringing out dramatically through the corridor.

“I wouldn’t be broke and need to rob a bank, hey how you doing?”

The last portion was rhetorical but even if it weren’t a proper answer probably could not be meted by Delirious Young; he was experiencing something quite alien. The reason Bitt angered the masked hero was the reason Bitt angered a lot of people; it was impossible to understand what the hell he was saying.

“Cierra la boca cabrito . Todo lo que está diciendo es una tontería absoluta. Tengo que lavarme el cerebro con lejía para borrar tu estupidez!"

In kind, the Phenomenal One roared back:

“Dude I’m the whole f’n show. I’m so fly to def I put suicides on a private jet. Your entire shit is fixin to get messed up! Bring it!”

This was every engine on the starting line revving, two predators circling before they went after the same prey, all the Panini pressed tension of a forehead-to-forehead collision, and it was simply the banter.

“I’m going to roll you like a limp biscuit on an urban assault remix!”
​_And yet…._

“In the time it takes you to register the pain when I put some more lumps into those mash potaters you call brains…”

_He kept going...._

“I’ll have taken your mom out for a nice seafood dinner, never called her back, and ghosted her into a depression. “
​_And  going……._
​“This is some serious dankness! You don’t want none! You don't want none!”

And then it became clear to Delirious Young that he wasn’t just dealing with your average run of the mill buffoon, he had not moved and yet at least 240 seconds had gone by. This is where experience started to play a role in the conflict’s equation as experienced as Delirious Young was beginning to see the truth about his much smaller opponent. It would be the key to their struggle.

Bittan Stiles was very much a super powered teen, but he was very much a 5’5 130 pound teenager, and he was very much so trying to go toe to toe with Delirious Young, who was certified a professional hero. 

They shared a knowing glance, one where they both came to grips with what would happen next, stalling was no longer a viable option.

It was time to,

_F I G H T !_​@Atlantic @Karma15 ​​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 29, 2016)

_Rubeus Flare
Café – 11pm
W/ Richard (@Kei)_

*Dim Light
Late Night Conversations*​It was a late summer night. Even though it was already September, crickets could still be heard in the bushes at the side of the road and it was warm enough that it felt like a crime not to take a walk through the school’s campus to enjoy the starry sky. Nevertheless, that certainly wasn’t the reason why a man was strolling down the streets. Upon closer inspection, one could see he was wearing nothing but a white, sleeveless shirt and a pair of dark jeans and boots, his oddly metallic arms reflecting the light of the rare lamp post.

Rubeus Flare had been absent from the school’s first couple of days. His job as a hero had pulled him away on urgent business he couldn’t simply ignore. This wasn’t the first time…it certainly wouldn’t be the last either. The details of the mission were strictly confidential, but the healing across his cheek and the slightly burnt and cut state of his clothes told a story for anyone who wanted to listen. With dark circles under his eyes, that were so grim they could be noticed during the night time, and shoulders that were only slightly hunched due to pure exhaustion, the blond man looked just about ready to crash at the nearest corner and sleep the rest of the semester away.

Instead, he pulled out his phone and quickly typed out a message to one of his colleagues. Acquaintances…friends…Rubeus had no idea where the hell he stood with Richard Castillo but he didn’t give a darn either. They shared similar views and had looked out for each other’s back since either started working here. As the world currently was, he much rather have someone he can trust than little friends he had to play nice with or risk offending their feelings. That said, it was only a simple offer to go have a drink that he sent Richard.

People might frown at the idea of a teacher drinking right before a school day…his first one even. But Rubeus wasn’t in it so much for the alcohol as he was for the company. It was always a good idea to sit down after a mission and just…have a moment of normalcy with someone who had it just as rough as him, who had seen similar, if not the same, things. It doesn’t mean Rubeus regrets his choice to become a hero, not at all. He lived to beat the crap out of people who enjoy terrorizing others. Be that as it may, it was just as important to take a step back and breathe so Rubeus himself doesn’t become one of the people he likes punching.

The lights were still on when he arrived at his destination. Not that it mattered, he could easily let himself inside even if Mrs. Vince was asleep. The lady and him went way back and she was one of the few people he could still claim to truly like in this world. She had already been working in the café during his student days and had been one of the main forces that kept him in the right path. Even now, she still played the role of his advisor…but her stern guidance wasn’t what he sought tonight.

The bells jingled as he opened the door and let himself inside.

“Rubeus, you gave me a fright child,” the woman chided, looking up with a slightly startled face. “I didn’t think you’d be back for another two days.”

“Me neither,” he answered frankly, dumping his duffel bag in one of the stools before setting down on the other one in a way that looked like the whole world weighted on his shoulders.

“Oh, take that tortured look of your face boy, if you’re not dead then it wasn’t that bad,” Regina told him without looking up from the accountant book she had been jotting down notes on before he entered the café. Despite himself, Rubeus couldn’t help but let out a soft chuckle at her words. Others might find them inconsiderate but he was there when she got the news that her husband was never coming back home and knew better than to make assumptions. She wasn’t demeaning what happened, she was telling him to look at the positives instead of the negatives.

The sound of the cash register machine closing and locking brought him out of his thoughts as the woman tidied up. “You can fix yourself something if you want, leave the money in the drawer and lock up before you leave. My old bones won’t let me stay up late anymore.”

“Good night ma’am,” Rubeus nodded at the woman, politely waiting for her to leave before getting up to go raid the alcohol cabinet, well hidden beneath the counter. No students had ever guessed to its existence, nor will they ever. If they want alcohol, they can sneak out of the school and go get themselves some. This was a small oasis for the teachers only.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles v. Delirious Young*
*Part 2 *
*Honor Amongst Thieves*



The situation was an obvious loss, but it was not about the destination, it was about the journey.

Bitt never took his eyes off of Delirious Young’s shoulders, there existed the possibility that luchador’s body was deceptively dynamic, but regardless of anything every one of his actions had something of a loading bar, to move his mass and barrel through the axiomatic vacuum.

*PooooOOOOOOOoooOOOoOOoOffffffF*

The initializations of the Gorditio Bambino’s fast twitch muscles were a protoplasmic flash bang, a stunning spectacle as the 300-pound rotund lucha hero heaved and barreled forward with locomotive explosive fury reminiscent of a bullet train. Bitt hung back on the balls of his feet, a split second decision that should have been made from the start was now in doubt, and the mouthy speedster didn’t know which direction to start. The enemy was upon him and he was a dear in headlights. 

There was no reservoir of experience, there wasn’t some codex of combat information inscribed in Bitt’s DNA programmed to assist him in fights, no he had a nearly 300 pound man running at him with the speed of an old-world Olympian.

The Phenomenal One’s eyes snapped upward, he felt his body revolt against the ponderosity of gravity surging higher. The blue haired teen had eaten an uppercut, and he swore he could feel the intercranial bleed from the whiplash like force exerted up from his jaw and through to his neck.

Still as he hung suspended in the air there was still a step yet to be taken, Delirious swiped at Bitt’s feet with his hamhawk of an arm, this caused the diminutive hero around like he was a human pinwheel going from north to south, head parallel to the ground before every morsel of air evacuated his lungs as the meteorite hit. The big, meaty, Kodiak palm thrust surged through Bittan’s body, sending pounds of pressure through every cardinal direction of his form, the tension of the punch held so compactly and firmly in Bitt’s abs that it felt like a fist was literally hoisting him through the air on a line before settling on depositing him into the room’s wall some tens of feet away.

The self-proclaimed wunderkind of the Wu-Tang peeled himself from the wall so quickly it seemed as though he had bounced off of it.  This was only the opening volley but the posture their fight was in made it so that it was Delirious Young dictating terms. The longer they fought the more apparent the gap in their ability would be, then that would lead to the masked hero being able to set the terms and pace of the fight. 

“Tranquilo, Tranquilo.”

People used mnemonic devices to remind them of something, this was Bittan Stiles’ way of reminding himself to calm down to realize he agency and not control. The destination was etched in stone, but the Phenomenal One was going to take a different journey. Fear and doubt would be the roadblocks Bitt smashed through; Delirious Young was going to be a roadblock that Bitt smashed through.

*Clack*
*ZOOOOoooooooooOOOOOOmmmmmMMMM*
​*@Atlantic @Karma15*


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2016)

_Dim Light
Late Night Conversations 
Interaction Arc [ Rubeus Flare ]
Richard Castillo _


Richard kept to himself mostly, it was what he did, but it was also what people did to him. Richard last name carried power and standing, and the way Richard carried himself made the name even stronger. The man stood out from others his age, often presenting an air of being older then he actually was. The stern look he always carried and the piercing gaze that felt as though knives were being launched from his eyes, Richard was an intimidating person through and through. However, there was always someone that saw through that façade. Someone that didn’t have to know his whole life story to understand him or what he does, someone that didn’t care what path he was taking as long as it didn’t conflict with theirs and their ideals.

Someone that Richard had appreciated getting to know over the years. 

That was what Richard considered Rubeus, the rare few of people that didn’t care about where Richard came from, but more so where he was going. In a way Richard appreciated that side of Rubeus character, it was simple and to the point. There was no way that Rubeus was a complex being, he lived simply and did the things he wanted to, so when he got the text from him that he was back Richard felt it almost came naturally to reply back to say he was coming. 

So when he opened the door and saw that Rubeus was in the secret alcohol cabinet, he allowed himself to take a lax approach to greeting the other man.

“I hope you are about to make a drink for me.” Richard closed the door behind him as he looked at Rubeus, “You look like hell, do you still believe that you can handle these new age villains, or has age finally got to you?”

Richard sat at the booth as he got himself a cup and passed it at Rubeus, “Brandy on ice, I’m want to get home tonight.”

Rubeus was ten years Richard senior but the way Richard joked with him, it wasn’t as though that was the case. Richard carried himself respectfully when they first met, but the constant need to be respectful towards those that were older than you disappeared faster than ice on a hot summer day like today. Before Richard even realize it they took small snide at each other and joked a bit. Were they friends? Richard didn’t know, he couldn’t care too much about answering those things.

Richard and Rubeus were Richard and Rubeus….

Somewhere Richard had convinced himself that Rubeus had felt the same way. As long as they didn’t get into the others way or conflict with their ideals too much that it caused damage, they were cool with each other, and that was all they needed. In today’s world, there was no reason to get too close to another because their time could be up at any second, and the last thing a hero needs is emotional bags to weigh them down. 

“It’s been a while though Rubeus.” Richard looked at the older man, “It’s good to see you’ve come back well… I guess.”
​“How have you been?”​
​@Hollow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 29, 2016)

Charlie wells, Sat in his room and sipped on a coffee bought from the cafeteria earlier that day. The last mission he’d been on had been a pain in his ass in more ways than one and his secret may soon be made public. He sat there, wondering what the hell was going on with Demetrus and why he was so desperate to get him back. There were things he couldn’t quite put his finger on but the most pressing matter that he wished to understand right now, “IS WHY IN THE HELL YOU ARE STARING AT ME!?” He turned his head to scream at the panda man, who’d been sitting with his hands latched onto the side of Charlie’s desk. His chest still firmly planted atop his fingers as he stares up at the young man.


“SERIOUSLY!?” Charlie screamed, his voice cracking slightly. “Ahem...” He coughed into his hand and cleared his throat. “Sorry, I’ve been screaming a lot lately and it appears it’s taken it’s toll on my voice. Now if you’d be so very kind as to LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE.” He screamed once more and turned back to his wall… his blank wall with nothing on it. His entire side of the room, a stark contrast to that of pandaman’s.


The panda themed, bamboo styled Everything, versus the blank and drab. Though Charlie would just sit there and grumble, Pandaman’s hands slowly slid down the desk and brought up a small, potted stick of bamboo. Placing the potted plant gently on Charlie’s desk, before he went back to his side of the room. “Uh…. Thanks…. I guess?” Charlie blinked a bit, what the hell was that all about he wondered quietly to himself… That panda guy was really hard to pin down.​


----------



## Hollow (Aug 29, 2016)

_Rubeus Flare
Café – 11pm
W/ Richard (@Kei)_

*Dim Light
Late Night Conversations*​“Hah,” Rubeus laughed at his company’s jesting. “I’ll consider myself too old for the job when you stop looking like you belong in a boy band.”

Setting his own glass in place, the blond picked up the younger man’s to fill it with the requested drink before handing it back over. “Brandy on ice…” he clicked his tongue, a glint of mirth in his eyes. “You wuss.”

That said, it’s not as if Rubeus’ glass wasn’t filled the same shit. Taking care to lock the cabinet back up and hiding the key in its place, the man left the counter to join his colleague on the other side, lifting the glass to his lips as he thought about Richard’s question. For all he teased the other man, Rubeus was, admittedly, no good with alcohol. The stuff tasted foul in his mouth and burned his throat…but that’s exactly what he had been looking for and he emptied the glass like he hadn’t had anything to drink in days, rubbing his face after setting the nearly glass back down. The stubble that had grown this past couple of days scratched against the metal of his hands. It would be nice to get home and be able to shave again, but he couldn’t complain. Some missions you don’t even get a break to piss.

“Good as could be,” he answered with a rough voice. “Probably get worse when I have to meet the new batch of students…how are the twerps treating you this year?”

It was a belief of Rubeus that each new generation of students, for some reason, was harder to work with than the previous one. Not in the rule breaking department…Rubeus doesn’t give a crap about that. Realizing rules are there to keep them safe is something the kids need to realize themselves. No…it’s the attitudes that pose an issue. Yet, even then, it’s up to them to understand, learn and mature. All Rubeus can do is watch over and make sure they don’t get themselves killed before graduation.

Nevertheless, this year the topic of interest didn’t resolve only around those little demons. No…this year they had the boss of all demons to talk about and Rubeus was going abuse that topic like an old lady who just caught whiff of a scrumptious scandal. It got under his skin that he didn’t know much about the woman except what had been made public… “I reckon you’ve been working closely with the lady Principal? How’s that going?”

It sounded innocent enough. “She’s became a pillar when she was just a girl and has dealt with only the adult world of heroes ever since…” pausing, he took a sip of the remainder of his drink. “Her god-like omniscience apart, I wonder how well she’s taking dealing with children instead of well seasoned veterans…heck,” Rubeus added as an after-thought. “The little punks are going to eat her alive before the year ends.”

It was a joke but the truth was there…were her all seeing eyes enough to pull her past the experience necessary for the position she currently held?


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2016)

_Dim Light
Late Night Conversations 
Interaction Arc [ Rubeus Flare ]
Richard Castillo _​
The alcohol soured in his mouth when Rubeus brought up the woman that was his boss. However, it was a topic that Richard locked away and turned away the key. No one was ever to know his complete distaste for the woman as a teacher and as a person. They were just too different and it was almost like staring down another predator, it was only natural that they would bare their fangs at each other. Though they were good adults, pretty adults that wrapped their shit tightly together in a neat little bow and put on a stunning performance for the children. Richard brought the glass to his lips and let the cool taste of the brandy warm his throat….

“Am I supposed to pity her?” Richard eyes narrowed at Rubeus, “A pillar when she was just a girl because she had these amazing abilities good job for her, call me again when something actually important happens.”

Richard was thoroughbred, even though his quirk just manifested itself randomly like most, the odds were stacked in his favor to make sure that any quirk that he had would be a strong one. One that he could control almost like he did his own hand. An illegal practice but just like drugs, people still did it. That woman was everything that he hated, because she was everything that he was placed against. He was a product of selective breeding, and she, she just existed and was blessed with an ability like that. 

It was just a constant reminder how sometimes it doesn’t matter how hard someone worked, the world was cruel.

“They can’t even get to her, she’s so locked away in her tower that she’d be Rapunzel herself by year’s end.” Richard casually took another swig as he unlocked the feelings that he had buried deep, “She’s so secretive that she doesn’t know that she is putting people off. I can hear her voice now, it’s all for the greater good, but in all honesty she’s doing this to protect herself.”

Richard closed his eyes as he thought back, “We don’t just have to worry about the kids, but the media as well. Just this afternoon I had to chase a few them off the premise… They wanted to talk to the kids about how they felt about going to school after the tragedy and what it meant to be heroes for them now that the world expects so much more.”

“All because she denied interviews about this subject in the past they start targeting the kids.”

He placed the glass down and let himself relax, there was no one else he could talk to this about and that made his relationship with her even more stiff. There was no talking to her about anything, because she could see the future, she knew what was best. Richard couldn’t help but grimace at the thought of his first talk with her. It was almost too painful to remember…

“She locks herself away in her office…. All alone, and pretends that whatever thing she says out of her mouth is what’s best for the school.” Richard poured himself another glass of brandy, “But what are your words when there no one to back them up.”

“All she is just a walking building plan.”

“With no support there no building, even if it’s the best building in the world, you need something to build it on.”


​@Hollow


----------



## Hollow (Aug 29, 2016)

_Rubeus Flare
Café – 11pm
W/ Richard (@Kei)_

*Dim Light
Late Night Conversations*​Rubeus listened to Richard quietly, his face darkening considerably when the other teacher mentioned finding reporters who were trying to sneak interviews out of their kids. “The fuck man?”

This wasn’t the first time the media tried to infiltrate the school to target the students but it was the first it happened because the principal gave them an excuse to do it. Rubeus gulped down the rest of his amber colored drink and pushed the empty glass away. “Do we need to tighten security? One of those roaches might end up not being what he says.”

With a sigh, he leaned forward, hands clasped above the dark counter as he thought. Richard was obviously dead against God’s Eye being their principal and, even if he was ten years his junior, Rubeus knew his opinion was trustworthy, no matter what he held against her. Besides, the blond himself hated the idea that he was just another chess piece in the woman’s board. “The greater good…” he scoffed. “Sounds like a lame excuse to have things done her way.”

Turning around, he reached for his duffel bag, taking out his pack of cigarettes and lighter and offering one to Richard before serving himself. Suddenly, while the white smoke left his lips, Rubeus chuckled out loud. “She probably knows this conversation is happening,” he shared the reason of his laughter with the other teacher. Not that he cared whether she knew about it or not, but it posed an interesting situation. “The media doesn’t take silence kindly,” he commented, bringing the main topic back up again. “They’ll keep sniffing and the more she hides, the more they’ll desperate they’ll be to find out just what it is she’s keeping secret…at some point, if she doesn’t throw them a bone, they’ll move against her. Nothing they like better than a closed door.”

Taking another puff, Rubeus allowed a moment of silence so both men could think about the situation. “Suppose her powers give her confidence. Probably focusing on the results of her plans, a future where everything she does works out nicely, forgetting the rest of the world lives in the present.”

“I can’t bring myself to care,” he added, tapping the cigarette to throw off the ashes. “Her and those other pillars can do whatever the fuck they want with their time. But what you said makes me question whether the woman is not planning to use the kids as that support.”

“Perfect plan, isn’t it,” the man asked rhetorically, looking Richard in the eye. “This school harbors the next generation of this country’s strongest heroes, and they’re at the perfect age to be broken in and harvested as pieces for her game.”

Not to mention how bad of an idea it is to keep others habituated to just taking orders without ever hearing the reason why or being able to understand in what way their actions will have an effect on the situation. Not the pros the woman probably works with on a daily basis, who have enough experience to stand on their own and know better than to let themselves get lazy. But the kids…the brats are at an age where they need to learn how important it is to think for themselves and not cower away from important decisions. Having someone who can always tell where the best result lies will be like a cheat sheet they’ll latch onto like a drowning man to a lifeboat. 

“Locking herself away like that…it’ll probably keep her from seeing the kids as more than little soldiers that will form her next army against the mighty forces of evil,” Rubeus spoke harshly even if his words sounded like he was joking.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Real Time*



Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> Horn Dog
> Part 5
> ____________________
> ...



Michael wiped off the sweat from his brow. He was starting to remember the times he and Bittan clashed. _"That dash of his. . . "_ He looked over to Colette as she asked him a question. "Hmm? Nervous? No, no, I was just remembering something." He also heard about the other people she met. "Victor, eh? I actually know him too. Not so sure about Isaac, though." 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Michael il-Yeong
Liquid TIme*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh you have an idea? I've had several, I looking forward to you solving them."
> Melaina takes the same stance as last time and runs full speed straight at Micheal. She had a different plan than from last time.
> To attack his back now that he had decided to take such a defensive stance, one that makes it harder to react to sudden changes from the back. That's the advantage of such an obvious and basic form of attack with this running, you can change how you use it at the last moment. Of course, being able to do it in a real fight with quirks is questionable.
> 
> ...



Michael, seeing Mel starting to move around him, looked back and spins his body only to see her punch coming towards him. He took the punch to his arm and threw a punch to her side. He then loosens his guard a bit more as he attempts to face her. For some reason, he was starting to slowly lose his cool over the course of his fight. _"What the hell? What's going on?"_


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2016)

_Dim Light
Late Night Conversations 
Interaction Arc [ Rubeus Flare ]
Richard Castillo _

Richard closed his eyes and let the warmth of the alcohol over take him. Even the smell of Rubeus cigarette brought him a little bit of comfort. The night was long, but being like this wasn’t half bad, it was almost sad thinking about that woman. Always alone, secluding herself into her room and in her own tiny world. She was like a chick that never hatched, secluding herself in her own little world without a care for others. That made her hard to relate, outside of the hero job, what good was she as a person? Her own side kick left her, it almost made him chuckle a bit in a way someone chuckled at something that was so unbelievable.
​_So sad…_​
“Even if she knew she wouldn’t do anything about the conversation we are having word for word…” Richard looked at the door, “She’s just that type of person that doesn’t let others bother her.”

Richard took another long and deep swig of his drink as he thought of the pillars, “The Pillars are nothing without the people support. We don’t protect the law, the law is protected by the people, and yet they don’t know it.”

Richard thought about his teacher’s words that resonated with him for the longest of times, “The Pillars are nothing without the support of the public, and yet the Pillars make it seem as though without them the public is nothing. It’s a relationship that goes into circles and circles, constantly eating each other.”

“If one-day people think, we don’t need the pillars anymore… Then proof they are gone.” Richard made a slight movement with his hand, “Though that day may never come, they have become the symbol of justice. Kids inspire to be them, other heroes use them as a comparison of their own power, and villains wish to overthrow them.”

“One group all that responsibility.” Richard twirled the ice around his cup, “It won’t be too long before they crush themselves under the weight of their own might. That is how those things go, if it’s not this generation or the next…. The pillars are destined to fail, just like Rome did… And any great civilization after them.”

“My job is simple…. My goal is simple… Separate this generation from the Pillars Light as much as possible.” Richard turned back to Rubeus, “The kids need to understand the Pillars aren’t something that they should inspire to be, but something they inspire to destroy and surpass.”

“And if we are lucky, during the time where we are still able to act like heroes, we can see the fruit bear to fruition.”
​@Hollow 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Aug 29, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: The Hunting Party

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)*​
He was sitting atop the staircase, messing with the railing. His mother was not around- she was making lunch right now. He could smell, almost taste the aroma even from here. Spaghetti as it always was for Saturdays. He was free to practise his quirk, Adaptive Empathy.

Adaptive Empathy? When had he called it that? As far, as he knew, he was only capable of fusing and unfusing from objects. It took a long time too, several minutes at a time. It wasn't easy, but it sure was fun! Ever since he started using his quirk two years ago, life had been an adventure. He gripped the steel railing enthusiastically, smiling giddily as he felt the cold steel merge with his flesh. It felt so weird, but so good!

And now to separate from the material. This was always the hard part. It felt like breaking away from a part of himself. That idea made him shudder a little. His mind wandered. How did he do for his test last week? Mother had scolded him for scoring a B in last semester's English test. That had made him really sad. It was his fault really- he'd gotten too excited training his quirk and didn't study as much as he should. He had gotten his results on the day of Papa and Mama's wedding anniversary too. He hoped it hadn't ruined their dinner.

Alright, enough of that, time to try separating from the metal! He tugged his hand slightly, and to his surprise, he found that he unfused easily. This had got to be the first time he'd done it so quickly! His hands felt kinda weird after that though. It was tingling! In fact, it was starting to feel a little painful. He looked down, and found that strip of flesh was missing from his hand, and blood was pouring from the wound. He screamed in horror as he grabbed on to the wound to prevent himself from seeing it, but blood continued to pour, painting his other hand red. He looked back at the railing, and saw a strip of flesh hanging from it!

Desperately, he grabbed on to the railing again. If he fused with his flesh, he'd be okay! He separated immediately, and looked down at his hand- to find even more flesh had been torn away. Blood now spilled in long streams, splattering onto his shirt, down the staircase...

He gripped the railing and separated uncontrollably, but each time he'd lose more and more flesh. He saw abit of his bone as he yanked away for the 5th time. Was he going to die? He began to cry, grabbing his wounded hand to no avail. Then it came to him. His mother! She could help him with the medikit! She always could fix his cuts and bruises. He begab to cry out for her, but no one came. At this point, a small river of blood was pouring from his hand down the staircase and it was all over his body and-

Donovan Wong screamed into wakefulness. He looked down at his handa. They were shaking. His body was soaked in sweat as he began to take in his surroundings. Right, he had slept in the garden last night.  Hopefully, he hadn't looked too eccentric for doing so- but then again, his two schoolmates here could scarcely be classified as the social norm. He wouldn't be surprised if Victor had decided to sleep on the roof.

He looked at the gray sky. It was all good that it hadn't rained the previous night. He'd pegged it on an 80-20 chance when he had observed the clouds. His gamble was thankfully accurate. Donovan rubbed his eyes as the first rays of sun pierced through the sky. The morning was still gray and dim, holding that mystical atmosphere that he found apprecieting less and less as the years passed.

Checking his watch, he found the morning still young, barely 6. What had shook him into wakefulness? He searched his mind. Yeah, a dream. A nightmare, more like. He couldn't quite remember exactly what it was, but he felt a strange sensation on the palms of his hands.

He got up, wiped some of the dew from his spiky hair, and turned back to the mansion. It was unlikely Victor and Roman were still awake. It was still early, and he had a decent amount of time. He'd wash up, head to the gym for some morning exercise, then have his breakfast when the other 2 got up.

He walked through the dim hallways of the Nikunda mansion, headed up a flight of stairs and turned into his room. At the end of the hallway, he found a picture of all 7 Mighty Elite members standing triumphant after the Battle of New York. Ironically, the city behind them was largely a wreck. History would go down to consider that victory pyrrhic at best. Dozens of heroes were lost that day- Claymore, the Ordnan Brothers, Heracles...- never mind the considerable loss in civillian lives and devastating property damage. Most historians said it could have been handled much better, and his own assessment was much the same.

Gwendolyn Khristie was in the middle. She looked abit younger, a quiet sadness behind the photogenic smile. Damian himself was in the back. He was covered in wounds, looking grim but firm in their victory. He seemed to have aged alot worse than his partner. Donovan reminded himself he had to take a snapshot of this later.

He strode into his room to collect his phone, still plugged into a wall charger, and his wallet. He had a proper 7 hour sleep this time, so whatever that Damian fucker had planned, he'd probably be energetic enough to take it on. He checked his phone. Three new messages. Well, no prizes for guessing who it was.

_You okay? Is Mr Bourne treating you well? Please reply_

_Oh, for the love of..._Holy shit, they just wouldn't get off his back, would they? God damn, it was not like he was staying with a serial killer- in fact, he was staying in among the most secure homes in the world. This time, he didn't bother replying, instead deleting the message in annoyance.

After changing and washing up, he headed to the gym. Parts of the floor were still damaged from the previous night's battle. Still, he wasn't dazed as hell today so he was unlikely to tumble into one of the holes created by either Victor or Roman. He started with some stretches, before moving on to weights. Despite his leanness he had a decent amount of lifting power, which had in fact increased lately. He lifted till his arms ached, before heading to the sandbag.

He cracked his fists as he looked at the sandbag. Instinctively, his mind placed the leering face of Richard upon it. He immediately felt his anger surge through his fists, a regret he never did get the chance to clobber him after he became a capable fighter. He lashed out with disciplined ferocity, striking it with a variety of punches, kicks and strikes, sending it swinging violently. As he savagely battered it, he heard footsteps behind him. Too heavy to be Damian's or his friends'.

"You are Donovan right?" Oh, it was the goddamn security guard from yesterday. He began to speak in annoying earnestness."I'm sorry for pointing my gun at you, sir. You see, I come from a poor African town, and Miss Kito was the one who brought mw out of poverty. As a result, she has my eternal-"

"Look, I don't really give a damn about you or Miss Kito. In fact, I barely even remember what happened last night. I'm trying to practise, so leave me be, 'kay?" He sighed, as struck the sandbag swinging back his way with a kick. The security guard awkwardly slunk away once more.

Alright, this one was to Richard's solar plexus- and the next above his lung. A kick to the throat, and thrust to the side. Okay, Richard Walker seemed like he could take no more. In his mind, the asshole was bleeding out helplessly on the sidewalk. He checked his watch. Hm, he still had about 5 more minutes to train.

Time to move on to someone else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 29, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Liquid TIme*
> 
> 
> ...


*Liquid Time: Things are heating up









*​Melaina dashes away quickly using the momentum she gained from her blow and Michael's own and takes the same position as the two times previous again.
"Your quirk, you want to use it right? Your way of defending is rigid, it lacks something."

Something nags Micheal in the back of his mind words from his grandpa.



> 'There was this girl I met once in my youth, her way of fighting was rather problematic. Even arms length she felt miles away. Her quirk was Chi Manipulation, one like and unlike my own. If only I could fight her again to see who would win now...'



Mel's eyes begin to sparkle.
"The final way of attacking someone from this stance..."
Suddenly with a burst of speed she moves faster than the other times, charging at Michael once more.
A moment before she attacks from the ground, Micheal's mind and reactions sees it, but then... it was a feint! She's not there anymore, she jumped over him, and attacked the back again. Her penchant for gymnastics coming through she kicks at him in mid air as he turns.

"The key to a fight is-"
Micheal ends up blocking her at the very last moment, but it knocks him off balance, he's not composed. Mel lands and flies off the ground again using the momentum of the landing itself, a body already in motion moves faster than one that isn't. She doesn't back off then time and instead closes in on him. She's not letting any of the momentum being put to waste.

"FLOW!" An assault of fast strikes come from Melaina all aimed to keep Micheal off balance to keep him from retaliating properly before he can recuperate, not aiming for a definitive blow to end it, but one to wear down his stamina and confidence. The force of his own blows being partially thrown back at him any time he tried to throw one.

Melaina was putting her all into it, her stamina slowly starting to whittle down, she wasn't going to win like this, eventually she would slow down, but until then...

@P-X 12


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

kluang said:


> Tiffany just received a call. The headmistress just called. And she sounded cross.
> 
> "Ah fuck." Tifanny mumbles as she slowly makes her way towards the office. In her mind several scenarios are playing, none of it are pleasing. She arrived at the principal office and knock on the door.
> 
> @SoulTaker



 

*God's Eye and Red Baroness*

Tiffany Maye, a globe trotting celebrity who was admired for her good looks as much as her heroism. Tiffany's quirk was ironic in the sense that she was so beautiful in her femininity, but could conjure a power that had the strength to flatten a man like a fruit press with a grape.

Generally the idea of youth is in reference to the amount of days you've been alive, but to the God's Eye there was another component to age and it was how weathered you were. There was an old 28 and a young 28 with Tiffany undoubtedly falling into the latter group. She simply did not have the same amount of life experience as other teachers, but she had another quality that God's Eye was hoping would mitigate her lack of maturity and experience.

"Have a seat, you do not need my quirk to see that this is somewhat of a reckoning for you, Tiffany." As Gwendolyne began her junior took a seat across the desk.

"You know you're not here for your standard fare. What happened with those kids during that assignment? Tell me you at least understand the position you are putting yourself in and what you did wrong. In detail breakdown your mistakes and how you would deal with yourself if you were your boss."​


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2016)

Kyle Weather's Emergency First Aid, First Class

​@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow @P-X 12 











​Kyle started to prepare for his class, the first thing he’d need to do is ready some soothing music. He read that classical music enables one to learn better and so he would have some nice piano music playing for the students. He then decided to prepare the lecture and the materials for everyone. A few pamphlets and books on First Aid. The first class would be something simple and easy, nothing too hard for them…




He put the materials on each desk and walked over to the chalk board, taking his time and writing out a nice and detailed plan of the class. He then waiting for all the students to file in. He had picked a few of them personally and others, he wanted to see how they would do given such material. After the student’s took their seats he smiled widely at them.




“Good morning and afternoon to you all.” He cleared his throat. “If you don’t know me, My name is Kyle Weathers, I am the schools doctor as well as a professional hero. I go by the name Paean. I would like to first start my class by saying, Congratulations! I have heard good things about most of you and I’m sure you will all enjoy a bountiful school year!” He smiled again and took to the chalkboard.




“To begin I’d like to tell you what this class is about, then I will open the floor to questions.” He pointed at the first class. “So, Firstly, We’ll be studying the basics of First aid and CPR. This will be important for you as Hero’s, you never know what kind of situation you might find yourself in. If you know these basics, you will become a better and more well rounded hero!” He then pointed to the next less on on plan.




“Secondly, I’ll be teaching you the basics of battlefield diagnostics. This will come in handy for figuring out what problem you might be facing with a civilian, team member or even yourself. You’ll learn the basics and some more advanced techniques. These things will be such as, Identifying Broken limbs, collapsed lungs, shock, concussion and even seizure signs.” He nodded pointing to the third item on the list.




“Thirdly, You’ll be learning how to properly treat these conditions and how to handle someone who has these conditions. I’ll include battlefield carry, so that you can properly carry an injured person, how to make a splint and if time… how to fix a collapsed lung. This way you will be prepared for the most dire and extreme situations. Though I do hope you never need to utilize this information… It’s better to have it and not need it, then need it and not have it.” 




He then pointed to the final item on the list. “The final class will be an exam to ensure that you all know how to properly utilize the lessons you’ve been taught. You’ll find out more about that, on the day of the exam.” He turned back to the class and nodded, “Alright. So… First and foremost. Any questions?”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Kyle Weather's Emergency First Aid, First Class
> 
> ​@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow @P-X 12
> 
> ...


As  Melaina looks through the pamphlets and books she speaks out.
"Mr.Kyle, can you play something a bit more... upbeat? I'll nod off if I listen to that piano go on much longer."
@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 30, 2016)

Daniel - Emergency First Aid class
@Tenma @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger 

Daniel entered the class and quietly took a seat, readying himself for the class and reviewing the notes on the board.  He was vaguely aware that the teacher was the school physician.  He hadn't paid the man much attention before as he didn't generally require medical attention.  It was a surprise that he would be teaching as well.

The class itself seemed very straight-forward.  And practical, it would make sense that heroes would encounter the injured with more frequency than other people, being able to do something about them would be good.  The last thought met with a slight twinge of depression looking at the numbers in the class.

He kept himself tight-lipped as the teacher reviewed his class outline.  Emergency first aid was good, there were a lot of cases where a few minutes of care would make a difference between someone living and someone dying before medical care could arrive.  CPR however was rarely one of those cases.  It made for good TV but without additional equipment it was very rare for CPR to save someone's life.

The last thought brought up a question in his mind so when the teacher paused for question he raised his hand and asked, "do you have a recommended 'first aid kit' that heroes should travel with?  Working with what's available sounds like it would be limiting."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As  Melaina looks through the pamphlets and books she speaks out.
> "Mr.Kyle, can you play something a bit more... upbeat? I'll nod off if I listen to that piano go on much longer."
> @Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12



Kyle rubbed the back of his head. "Sorry, It's just I read that classical music was good for learning. I figured I would give you all a peaceful enviorment so that you could relax and better educate yourselves. But If It's too relaxing, I suppose I can find something a bit more upbeat and still function the same." 



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Emergency First Aid class
> @Tenma @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> Daniel entered the class and quietly took a seat, readying himself for the class and reviewing the notes on the board.  He was vaguely aware that the teacher was the school physician.  He hadn't paid the man much attention before as he didn't generally require medical attention.  It was a surprise that he would be teaching as well.
> ...



He then got to the next question, asked by one of the students. “A very good question actually.” Kyle smiled and gave him proper praise. “Yes there are a few items I would highly recommend in a first aid kit. You might find these items a bit off in some cases but please bare with me. A roll of gauze, medical tape, a small thin blade if you can help it. It makes life go much easier and quicker. Duct tape is also good, it really does well when making a brace of some kind to keep It firmly and securely in place… as well as just being a useful tool. A pen is also mighty handy, you never know what you may need to right down and be sure you can unscrew it and pull the components out… you never know what you might need it for.” 


He tried to think of a few other good items. “Fishing line and a needle of some kind… preferably one of the curved sewing needles, as it helps if you need emergency sewing done. Fishing line tends to do alright in those situations.” He could probably name off a few more items, but that would be creating a list that was quite large. "Those few items can save you in the long run... While functioning as more than simple medical aid tools. You should just keep them on hand in general as a Hero. You never know what situation can be saved by the simplest of items."


----------



## Hollow (Aug 30, 2016)

_Rubeus Flare
Café – 11PM
W/ Richard (@Kei)_

*Dim Light
Late Night Conversations*​In other words, their current principal was an ice queen who kept herself distanced from anything, sitting on her throne high above the rest of the world. Like that movie kids kept talking and singing about a couple of years ago. A shudder ran down Rubeus’ back as he recalled those dark ages when nearly the entire female population of the school had united under one song and how hard it had been to find a place on campus where you couldn’t listen to it.

“It’s always long after the damage is done that the civilians even start to think they have the power to do something about it if they just pull their shit together…” he commented with a sour look. It’s the truth and it would only be worse these days, where the public has grown to rely so much on heroes and their work. It makes Rubeus want to puke how lazy and useless common people allow themselves to get…to the point where he’s begun to believe part of being a hero is not only saving others but teaching them how to save themselves too. He had no clue how to achieve that goal though.

His companion was right, though. Even left alone, the pillars were already digging their own grave with the amount of pressure they had on their shoulders. “I hate to say this but the pillars are probably big enough that, depending on how they fall, they will probably drag the rest of the country with them until something else comes along and picks it back up…”

“Getting the twerps to see past the Pillars won’t be an easy job,” Rubeus told Richard as he rubbed his tired eyes. He didn’t like it anymore than Richard did, but the pillars were considered the pillars for a reason. They had established themselves as a symbol against violence and crime and, even if it wasn’t going to last forever, they were definitely a reason of fear for the lesser villains and a target for the stronger ones. Whether they fell for internal or external reasons, crime will flood onto the streets stronger than it ever did before. “It’d be like removing the floor from under their feet and expecting them to walk on air.”

A few probably already held ambitions of that level. There were always a couple of over achievers in each year, yet ambition wasn’t always enough to carry them through.

Reaching forward, Rubeus put out the cigarette and allowed his somber face to relax as the vanished into the air. He had to admire Richard’s own goals though; this was why the man stood as the Vice Principal despite being the youngest in the school’s staff. Everything else aside, he wanted to separate the kids from the pillars when one of them sat in the principal’s office. The irony was enough to pull a laugh out of his exhausted self.

“How exactly do you plan to achieve that?”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2016)

@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12


> Kyle rubbed the back of his head. "Sorry, It's just I read that classical music was good for learning. I figured I would give you all a peaceful enviorment so that you could relax and better educate yourselves. But If It's too relaxing, I suppose I can find something a bit more upbeat and still function the same."


Melaina gives Kyle a confused look, isn't that common knowledge or rather something that is just said?


InfIchi said:


> He then got to the next question, asked by one of the students. “A very good question actually.” Kyle smiled and gave him proper praise. “Yes there are a few items I would highly recommend in a first aid kit. You might find these items a bit off in some cases but please bare with me. A roll of gauze, medical tape, a small thin blade if you can help it. It makes life go much easier and quicker. Duct tape is also good, it really does well when making a brace of some kind to keep It firmly and securely in place… as well as just being a useful tool. A pen is also mighty handy, you never know what you may need to right down and be sure you can unscrew it and pull the components out… you never know what you might need it for.”
> 
> 
> He tried to think of a few other good items. “Fishing line and a needle of some kind… preferably one of the curved sewing needles, as it helps if you need emergency sewing done. Fishing line tends to do alright in those situations.” He could probably name off a few more items, but that would be creating a list that was quite large. "Those few items can save you in the long run... While functioning as more than simple medical aid tools. You should just keep them on hand in general as a Hero. You never know what situation can be saved by the simplest of items."


Mel raises her hand and asks a peculiar question.
"Can you give me a complete list so I can carry all of them?"


----------



## Hollow (Aug 30, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Class
W/ Mr. Weather (@InfIchi), Daniel (@WorkingMoogle), Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger), Michael (@P-X 12) & Donovan (@Tenma)_

*Classroom Chaos
Emergency First Aid*​Mimi had been one of the later students to arrive, surprised to see she recognized a lot of the faces in the same room. Their teacher for the class, Mr. Weather was that teacher that had sneaked up on Zia and her on the day of the Opening Ceremony and she knew he was the school nurse thanks to the information about the staff on the school’s official website. There was Daniel, who had been in the Alternative Quirk Application class with her earlier that day. Melaina, who’d forgotten to pay when she visited the café. Michael, Melaina’s friend who had a kind aura to him. And Donovan, who she knew because he was also in Golden Eagle.

It felt a little odd to know everyone so early on and the blonde had taken a seat with a muttered greeting towards the teacher and her classmates, eyeing the small handbook distributed between the students as Mr. Weather jumped into introducing the class with a large smile. Mimi kept quiet during the explanation, only raising her eyebrows when Melaina decided to complain about the music. Once Daniel asked his question and the teacher started giving them a list, Mimi quickly opened her notebook and started writing down each item as presented…only to stop short as her eyebrows raised again at the pure weirdness of what the man was telling them.

 “Excuse me,” she placed her hand up as she spoke up her doubts. “The fishing line and needle of some kind sound like items one would use if there was nothing else available. If we have time to prepare a kit, wouldn’t it be best to actually invest on items meant for the job?”


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2016)

_Dim Light_​_Late Night Conversations 
Interaction Arc [ Rubeus Flare ]
Richard Castillo ​_
Rubeus never seemed like the type to follow political stories, he did his job and whatever happened, well then it happened. He was the most unaffected by the change of tides, but still some reason he was in tuned with the world around with him. He was the type to see the tides changing before they changed, by just looking up at the sky. Though that is how most of the older heroes did it, with the pillars being enacted those that weren’t happened to be blessed by that standing was just doing their jobs. Almost like the average police work….

“Ha!” Richard let himself laugh at Rubeus prediction, “Of course it would, do you know despite not being in politics they are in politics. For example, I know you haven’t heard, but there a bill trying to get passed on the floor as we speak. It’s called the Protected Tax, if you aren’t a major hero or aren’t able to do hero work, then expect next time a quirkless file their taxes they are in a bit of a surprise.”

“Why though you ask?”

“Because in the end it is in guise of helping us and the pillars.” Richard chuckled to himself, “I think it’s funny, because I know people won’t be upset, but the way they’ll spine it is if you can’t fight your own battle, then those who risk their lives for you should be financially safe, so they can continue their jobs”

“Not knowing that doing that will put more pressure on those that we protect and hurt them more….”

Richard frowned as he continued to think of the pillars, “They are the symbol of justice and peace, but scrub away what we tell the world, and they are nothing but a symbol of the difference in abilities. The displacement of those who have quirks and those that don’t, and the glass ceiling that all heroes will have to obey.”

Richard closed his eyes as he thought about it, “Time is always on my side…. And as long as the Queen locks herself in the tower, the process will only go by quicker. The kids need to know that before the pillars shouldn’t be their ceiling, it should be what they strive to surpass.”

_“…. Ha…” _Richard opened his eyes as he thought about how he was raised, his parents wanted him to be a part of the pillars, to be one that stood tall and strong, but they didn’t get that. They didn’t get anything like that, not even someone who was in politics, just a strong hero playing teacher. Maybe the one thing they did right was not force him into a role, like they forced him into everything else. 

Even now he still had a way to go before he considered himself a true adult….

Because even right now he was still fighting some way against his parents. 

“So…Off the heavy talk?” Richard put the ice in his mouth, “You are getting older, when are you going to settle down? I heard you got offers have you pick of the litter, but you refused.”

“Or is that a rumor?”

​@Hollow 
​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 30, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> He then got to the next question, asked by one of the students. “A very good question actually.” Kyle smiled and gave him proper praise. “Yes there are a few items I would highly recommend in a first aid kit. You might find these items a bit off in some cases but please bare with me. A roll of gauze, medical tape, a small thin blade if you can help it. It makes life go much easier and quicker. Duct tape is also good, it really does well when making a brace of some kind to keep It firmly and securely in place… as well as just being a useful tool. A pen is also mighty handy, you never know what you may need to right down and be sure you can unscrew it and pull the components out… you never know what you might need it for.”
> 
> 
> He tried to think of a few other good items. “Fishing line and a needle of some kind… preferably one of the curved sewing needles, as it helps if you need emergency sewing done. Fishing line tends to do alright in those situations.” He could probably name off a few more items, but that would be creating a list that was quite large. "Those few items can save you in the long run... While functioning as more than simple medical aid tools. You should just keep them on hand in general as a Hero. You never know what situation can be saved by the simplest of items."



Daniel nods politely dutifully taking notes on the suggestions.  It was one more item in the path to being a hero he hadn't really considered.  Having the right things on hand would frequently make the difference between life and death, not just in medical cases but others as well.  He jotted a few other quick ideas down while continuing to listen to the class develop.

There never seemed to be enough time between classes and training and studying and planning and all his other initiatives.  But he knew directly if things felt rushed now they would be worse in an actual emergency and spending minutes now would save precious seconds later.

Content with his work for now he turned his attention back to the class.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2016)

Emergency First Aid- 


Charlie sat in the class, wondering why the hell he was even here… There was no reason he’d need emergency first aid… alright… well… maybe there was. He coughed into his hand a little, he didn’t really want to tell anyone in the class the exact reason why he might need this. It wasn’t to help others that was for damn sure, this was entirely for him. He didn’t remember signing up for anything like this though, must have been that doc that put him in the class.


He spent most of his time zoned out and ignoring the questions, he didn’t really care much for the music either though, that was a given. But the list of items was interesting to him, sounded like multi use stuff, things you can use for emergency aid and like… just general hero stuff. “Too bad I don’t have the money for that sort of thing.” Charlie shrugged, whatever, not important to him right now.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> @Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12
> 
> 
> Melaina gives Kyle a confused look, isn't that common knowledge or rather something that is just said?
> ...




“Yes, I’ll be sure to pass out a complete list for everyone so that you can all make the most efficient first aid kits you can.” Kyle smiled once more, He had a way of putting people at ease with his smile, though he was starting to feel as though this class wasn’t one to be bought by his charm… they were quite cold some of them.




Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather_
> 
> _Class_
> 
> ...




“You bring up a very valid point Miss. Meryweather, But you see, The items I gave you were items that fit in a very rounded situation and can be affordable in most situations. It also is to give you an idea of things to be on the look out for in case you don’t have a proper kit on hand. If you have time to build a proper and stocked firstaid kid, then I suggest doing so and keeping it up to date. Of-course you’ll need things like disinfectant and the like. The fishing line is just something suggested as it makes good internal and external use. Though you should never need to apply it internally. It holds up well and if you get the thinnest grade possible, can compare to some medical sutures.” Kyle wanted to give this girl praise, she was eagerly writing everything down. He could say that of the other one as well, askin for the complete list…


These students took this seriously and that was excellent. “It’s good to hear that you want a proper medical kit.” He nodded, “So I will add a secondary list of the best supply’s I can think of and distribute it as another handout in the next class. Along with the other list.”


----------



## Tenma (Aug 30, 2016)

*Liquid Time: Doctor's Orders

@InfIchi, @EvilMoogle, @WorkingMoogle, @Unlosing Ranger, @Hollow, @P-X 12
*​In the aftermath of his brief internship under Damian Bourne, Donovan had found himself being forced to attend this....first aid class. Professor Ryan had insisted that it would help him cope with the 'stress' and 'guilt'. Still, he could at least attempt to make the most out of this- while he had read up on the basics of first aid, he couldn't claim to have actually practiced it firsthand.The school nurse, Mr Weathers spoke at length about the purpose of his class as well as the schedule they would be following.

“A very good question actually.” Kyle smiled and gave the boy known as Daniel proper praise. “Yes there are a few items I would highly recommend in a first aid kit. You might find these items a bit off in some cases but please bare with me. A roll of gauze, medical tape, a small thin blade if you can help it. It makes life go much easier and quicker. Duct tape is also good, it really does well when making a brace of some kind to keep It firmly and securely in place… as well as just being a useful tool. A pen is also mighty handy, you never know what you may need to right down and be sure you can unscrew it and pull the components out… you never know what you might need it for.” Basic itinery for a first aid kit. He took it down as a matter of procedure, but this wasn't much knew to him.

Well, so far, nothing he already didn't know. Donovan began to suspect this class would be a waste of time. Yet his inner voice gnawed at him. _Well, if you really know it all, how come you were so helpless back then? You let _that_ situation get out of hand, didn't you?
_
This time, he didn't care to hear his self-doubt. He balled his right fist angrily. After what he had done, coming to a class about saving lives seemed almost a mockery. As he did, he noticed a boy with spiky black hair- Charlie Wells, his name was if he remembered, looking just as disinterested and unhappy as he was. Well, at least someone wasn't enthusiastic about the whole thing. He leaned towards him. "Hey, you got forced to come here just like me, didn;t ya?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> He spent most of his time zoned out and ignoring the questions, he didn’t really care much for the music either though, that was a given. But the list of items was interesting to him, sounded like multi use stuff, things you can use for emergency aid and like… just general hero stuff. “Too bad I don’t have the money for that sort of thing.” Charlie shrugged, whatever, not important to him right now.


"Hmm? Did someone say they didn't have the money for first aid?"
Melaina looks straight at Charlie, he may have unknowingly said that statement out loud.
@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *Liquid Time: Doctor's Orders
> 
> @InfIchi, @EvilMoogle, @WorkingMoogle, @Unlosing Ranger, @Hollow, @P-X 12
> *​In the aftermath of his brief internship under Damian Bourne, Donovan had found himself being forced to attend this....first aid class. Professor Ryan had insisted that it would help him cope with the 'stress' and 'guilt'. Still, he could at least attempt to make the most out of this- while he had read up on the basics of first aid, he couldn't claim to have actually practiced it firsthand.The school nurse, Mr Weathers spoke at length about the purpose of his class as well as the schedule they would be following.
> ...



Charlie looked over, some new guy, he hadn't really seen him before... though Charlie didn't pay a lot of attention to anyone around really. But if he was forced to be here, he was probably in the same metaphorical boat. "Yeah... You could say that." He let out a little groan and kicked his feet up on the desk. "Don't really even know why the hell I'm in this class... But whatever, It's something to kill time and there is an exam... might be interesting."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm? Did someone say they didn't have the money for first aid?"
> Melaina looks straight at Charlie, he may have unknowingly said that statement out loud.
> @Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12



Then someone else had chimed in, that girl from a looong time ago... well not long but about a few days now it seemed. "Oh... Hey." Charlie coughed as she looked back, "It's you. Long time no see." He tried to cooly and calmly adjust his hair and make himself look a little better.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 30, 2016)

Rubeus Flare
Café - 11PM
W/ Richard (@Kei)

*Dim Light*
*Late Night Conversations*​Richard scoffed at the news about a new tax bill directed at people who don’t work as heroes. Ridiculous, as if they don’t already make enough money. Instead of being a method to further support heroes and their jobs, it would only cause a fissure to appear between them and civilians…as well as become another stupid reason for people to become heroes. Right then and there, Rubeus promised himself that if, in five years or so, if he’s still alive and teaching, and a student claims they want to be a hero just so they can evade taxes or receive more money from them, he’d use them to paint the school red.

He rolled his eyes when the other man asked about him finally settling down. “Sure, I get offers left and right…” he agreed, leaving it heavily implied that there was going to be a ‘but’. “From women who want the easy life of having a husband who’s constantly out and can provide them with enough money that they’ll never have to work the rest of their lives…not to mention the black widows who do it for the insurance they’d receive if I die in service.”

Sure, he had features that might make him handsome in other's eyes, and his frustratingly baby features allowed him to drop a couple of years if he wanted to lie, yet the battle lines were clear and present. He was too worn down to appeal romantically to the kind of women whose company he actually enjoyed. No, marriage would never be for him. What for…so it can fall apart like his parents’ did? He knew himself, Rubeus would never be able to put the amount of work into a relationship like that. He’d tried in the past, when he was as young as Richard is now, and had failed terribly. All he needed was a small apartment with a bed he could sleep in and getting laid every now and then.

Deep down, he knew he felt a little lonely. The image of having a large and close knitted family was something that had carried over since his early childhood. A two story house with a white picket fence, a stay at home lovely wife who’d come greet him with a sweet kiss when he got back home and trouble making kids that would make his life hell…he’d be lying if that wasn’t his dream scenario of having a family. But if there was one thing that came with age, it was the realization that dream scenarios only existed during the time he closed his eyes at night. Between being an active hero and a teacher to kids whose daily mission was to slowly destroy whatever was left of his patience, he never really had time to feel alone though.

All of that said, this was the worst part about being a hero. Having his life be the topic of other people’s daily gossip. It came with the job though and there was nothing he could do about it except ignore the lies and laugh out the truths.

“You should find yourself a woman before you reach my stage,” he told Richard, a few popping sounds in the background as he rolled his shoulders. “Though, knowing you, you probably already have a couple of vultures scouting the perimeter don’t you…not mentioning the amount of school girls that are probably harboring secret crushes for you…must be tough, being young,” he teased without mercy, giving the younger man a strong pat on the back.

“How are the other teachers treating you? I know we have a couple of new members on the staff this year…” Rubeus commented lightly, standing up from the stool to go put away the bottle and throw away his cigarette’s ashes. “Anyone giving you a hard time because of your age?”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Then someone else had chimed in, that girl from a looong time ago... well not long but about a few days now it seemed. "Oh... Hey." Charlie coughed as she looked back, "It's you. Long time no see." He tried to cooly and calmly adjust his hair and make himself look a little better.


"Charlie right? You should be able to afford something so basic." 
Well he certainly was getting attention now, is it the kind he wanted however?

"Mr.Kyle, Charlie says he can't afford the ability to make his own first aid kit. Isn't the government supposed to support aspiring heroes with some amount of funding for such things? If not, I'd suggest a pot with a small amount of money donated from everyone so he can afford it. He's a fellow hero, who we may rely upon someday. We must put some amount of trust in him right?"
Here was this girl who skipped on her tip and hasn't paid it, yet here she is suggesting this. 
Well she planned to pay it after this class though.
@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12


----------



## Hollow (Aug 30, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Class
W/ Mr. Weather (@InfIchi), Daniel (@WorkingMoogle), Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger), Michael (@P-X 12) & Donovan (@Tenma)_
*
Classroom Chaos
Emergency First Aid*​Mimi’s head didn’t turn around to see who was chatting, even though knew who from the sound of their voices, yet she did pay attention to the topic of the conversation. Mr. Weather’s explanation had left her satisfied and she had nodded her understanding. Despite this, she cleared her throat to speak again with a small smile as an idea popped into her mind. Investing on a good first aid kit was definitely something she was going to do in the future but, even if she was working part time, the price of building her own kit would probably weight on her heart. Just like Charlie, she couldn’t really say she could afford a good first aid kit.

However…

“Mr. Weather,” she began, feeling a little embarrassed she was bringing this up but going forward with it anyway. “Rather than creating a pot so our classmate can afford one like Melaina suggested,  given we’ll definitely be learning to work with the items in a first aid kit, I was wondering if you or the school would be willing to offer each of us one if we work hard for the class and achieve good grades?”

“I realize it’s a bit too much to ask. But I think it’d be an interesting project if you were to help us create the kits depending on what each of us may end up doing in the future…and even what might be most useful for us at the moment,” Mimi explained politely.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Real Time - Class*


@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @Tenma @WorkingMoogle @Hollow



InfIchi said:


> Kyle Weather's Emergency First Aid, First Class
> 
> ​@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow @P-X 12
> 
> ...



Michael sat in one of the many seats found in the room as he started to read the handbook given out to all of the students. He was fortunate enough to catch signing up for the class before it was too late. As he looked up from the handbook and started writing down a list of items Mr. Weather had asked for them to gather, he scouted the class for anyone he recognized.

He spotted Meliena, who was currently asking questions, as well as Mimi, who seemed to be doing the same. He also spotted others he was unsure of, although he remembered Donovan from the Crowd Control class.
_
"A fishing line and needle. . ."_ He checked the amount of money he had for basic expenditure, and found it a bit lacking. _"Hrmm. A bit lighter than I thought. I might actually need to ask Blake if he can help pay for some of this stuff . . ." _

Michael raised his hand and spoke. "Mr. Weathers, could we perhaps ask for assistance with getting some of the supplies? I might be able to get the fishing line for everyone."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Charlie right? You should be able to afford something so basic."
> Well he certainly was getting attention now, is it the kind he wanted however?
> 
> "Mr.Kyle, Charlie says he can't afford the ability to make his own first aid kit. Isn't the government supposed to support aspiring heroes with some amount of funding for such things? If not, I'd suggest a pot with a small amount of money donated from everyone so he can afford it. He's a fellow hero, who we may rely upon someday. We must put some amount of trust in him right?"
> ...



"You'd be surprise how little money I have." Charlie chuckled a little to himself as the words left his lips... he really wasn't that well off at all, most of his money was gone now, though it was taken by the police... after all most of it had been earned illegally through theft and such, but it's better to not say that outloud. 



Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather
> Class
> W/ Mr. Weather (@InfIchi), Daniel (@WorkingMoogle), Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger), Michael (@P-X 12) & Donovan (@Tenma)_
> *
> ...





P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Real Time - Class*
> 
> 
> ...



Kyle smiled as Mimi spoke, she was a good and kind hearted girl and she had brought up a fine suggestion. “Mimi and Melaina, you two bring up excellent points and I’m quite proud of you already. I’m certain you have your hearts in the right places and will be excellent heroes.” He looked to Michael as well. “I’ll take it upon myself Michael, to deliver upon all of you, the finest med kits I can. I’ll gather the supplies and we’ll work together to create the best kit suited for you and any needs you may come across on your journeys as heroes.” He stepped to the front of the class.


“I can see that all of you will make excellent Heroes. You will bring smiles to faces all over and warm the hearts of the people. So, I will take Mimi’s idea and I will run with it. Let’s create a special medkit, something no one else has and no one else will. It will be one of a kind, your special kit. We’ll match its style to your hero costumes. We’ll make it as compact as it can be so that it wont be in your way. You’ll make it with your own hands, with supplies you pick out.” He nodded, it was a good idea… something special for the class.


“In fact, I might even know a way you all can work off the supplies if you are desperate enough… But that’s another talk.” Kyle stepped back behind the seat. “Really, you have all asked excellent questions and produced great ideas.” He looked at Charlie. “Well, You haven’t Mr.Wells, but that’s alright. I imagine this class will be quite beneficial to you.” He smiled brightly and warmly at the class once more. “Well then… Anymore questions or suggestions?”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2016)

> Kyle smiled as Mimi spoke, she was a good and kind hearted girl and she had brought up a fine suggestion. “Mimi and Melaina, you two bring up excellent points and I’m quite proud of you already. I’m certain you have your hearts in the right places and will be excellent heroes.” He looked to Michael as well. “I’ll take it upon myself Michael, to deliver upon all of you, the finest med kits I can. I’ll gather the supplies and we’ll work together to create the best kit suited for you and any needs you may come across on your journeys as heroes.” He stepped to the front of the class.
> 
> 
> “I can see that all of you will make excellent Heroes. You will bring smiles to faces all over and warm the hearts of the people. So, I will take Mimi’s idea and I will run with it. Let’s create a special medkit, something no one else has and no one else will. It will be one of a kind, your special kit. We’ll match its style to your hero costumes. We’ll make it as compact as it can be so that it wont be in your way. You’ll make it with your own hands, with supplies you pick out.” He nodded, it was a good idea… something special for the class.
> ...



"It seems that quite a few other people needed help there as well Charlie." Melaina smiles and nods.
"The field is too dangerous for something as small as a bit a money and embarrassment to cost you your life or the lives of others. I'd keep this in mind..."




InfIchi said:


> "You'd be surprise how little money I have." Charlie chuckled a little to himself as the words left his lips... he really wasn't that well off at all, most of his money was gone now, though it was taken by the police... after all most of it had been earned illegally through theft and such, but it's better to not say that outloud.


"And now you get to keep it, maybe I'll treat you to lunch at the cafe after class. I have to head over there anyway after."
@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Class*

@WorkingMooge @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow @Tenma @InfIchi



InfIchi said:


> "You'd be surprise how little money I have." Charlie chuckled a little to himself as the words left his lips... he really wasn't that well off at all, most of his money was gone now, though it was taken by the police... after all most of it had been earned illegally through theft and such, but it's better to not say that outloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michael raised his hands once more. "Will we be allowed to use any of our Quirks during the lessons? Or is that for another time?"


----------



## Tenma (Aug 30, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Kyle smiled as Mimi spoke, she was a good and kind hearted girl and she had brought up a fine suggestion. “Mimi and Melaina, you two bring up excellent points and I’m quite proud of you already. I’m certain you have your hearts in the right places and will be excellent heroes.” He looked to Michael as well. “I’ll take it upon myself Michael, to deliver upon all of you, the finest med kits I can. I’ll gather the supplies and we’ll work together to create the best kit suited for you and any needs you may come across on your journeys as heroes.” He stepped to the front of the class.
> 
> 
> “I can see that all of you will make excellent Heroes. You will bring smiles to faces all over and warm the hearts of the people. So, I will take Mimi’s idea and I will run with it. Let’s create a special medkit, something no one else has and no one else will. It will be one of a kind, your special kit. We’ll match its style to your hero costumes. We’ll make it as compact as it can be so that it wont be in your way. You’ll make it with your own hands, with supplies you pick out.” He nodded, it was a good idea… something special for the class.
> ...



@WorkingMoogle, @Unlosing Ranger, @Hollow, @P-X 12, @InfIchi

Special medikit? One of a kind? Matching its style to their hero constumes? Donovan had the urge to throw up a little. Well, he was obviously being irrationally angry about the whole thing, but he couldn't help himself.  He was sweating, against his better instincts. The room didn't have an air conditioner, but he couldn't quite explain why he felt so pissed, for the lack of a better word.

He wiped the sweat off his brow, shuffled here and there to make himself comfortable. This wasn't going well- he was making a terrible impression of himself. Even if this was a class Professor Ryan had forced him into, he still intended to make a decent show of himself, keep up the model student persona he had spent most of his life building up.

Still,,if he was going to act enthusiastic, he might as well ask a question relevant to himself. "Sir...have, you ever had to save someone who nearly killed you?" _Yeah, dumb question. His quirk can heal any injury, it wouldn't be a problem for him._


----------



## Karma15 (Aug 30, 2016)

Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
The City That Never Sleeps
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 



"Get your feet wet" Damian had instructed. "Hit the streets, familiarize yourselves with the environment. Know who runs what, gather your intel, and then come back to me. As a hero knowledge is an asset. It's your best friend. You each have to bring back a piece of information, you have until 6 pm. Also, it should not have to be said, but if you're caught in the act, or too suspicious and blow your cover, you fail"

Roman and his two comrades were on top of a roof top gazing at the herd of people below them, moving about with their day like a flock of sheep. The three were clad in normal civilian clothing, underneath was a comm link that enabled them to communicated with one another.

"So uh, I guess I'll get the northern part of Manhattan. Hit the projects, see what I can find. Keep in touch in case you run into trouble" Hopefully it doesn't come to that,. he thought.

"Will do, tread lightly Roman" Donovan warned.

"We're going undercover?!!" Victor bellowed with eternal enthusiasm. "Try not to get caught French Fry!"

Waving his friends a temporary good bye Roman suddenly leaped off the roof top. He landed on a nearby building, and tumbled carefully in order to break his fall. The process was repeated until he eventually faded from their view.​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 30, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Gossip Boys*​
This was interesting assignment to be sure, how could he not be expected to get excited? He was going undercover like a variable super spy, how cool was that? But to fit in with that idea, control over his joy over the assignment. Super spies where inconspicuous, blended in just well enough to remain out of questioning, and that's what he would have to do.

It would be difficult finding any sort of connections in this city, especially on his own. Trying to look down every dark alley was out of the question, too many to just bounce from one to another aimlessly without a solid direction. Plus it would be irregular for mobsters to do business in such a dank and undignified place. Most evil was done in the vale of shadows, protected from the harsh light of justice. And it was the brightest light in the public eye. Course, the idea of the harshest light birthing the darkest shadow was also true, or at least the shade from and outdoor table umbrella on a street corner.

Hiding in plain sight with a costume was a decent strategy for impromptu meetings for quick conversations that were best done in person, such as the little outdoor restaurant 'Toumachi's' he sat at. People came all over to eat and chat, two more discussing illegal activity wouldn't be anything special if the kept their words...particular.

No one would suspect a thing, so many different people with different backgrounds, trying to pick out who could be a hidden criminal with real info could be like finding a needle in a haystack, people being shifty was a norm here. If he was going to find anything out, he'd have to pick out key words. He kept his ears alive as he casually checked his social networks, waiting for his food. The man that caught his attention the most was one sitting not to far in front of him, with short, scruffy auburn hair and donned in a dark grey jacket and some shades to protect his eyes. He had been sitting there for a while not necessarily suspect, but he hadn't touched his food at all, and didn't seem to mind the bees buzzing around and landing on it. Being that careless with food you ordered was weird, but the good itself was strange, the order he made was cold cut sandwich, ham and lettuce with some shredded cheese. Again, nothing weird on it's own, but this restaurant had a reputation for it's special sauces with it's meals, it's what made it worth eating at. Why else eat a cold cut here when you could get it cheaper and better and plenty of nearby places?

These were all small details, but organized crime doesn't get it's reputation from lack of subtlety. As flashy was crime fighting was, Damian was right, battles on this field are best won before the start.

After a few more minutes of analysis, the man had greeted another who sat down next to him and the two began conversating.

"Took you long enough, man." The first man said. "Bring anyone with you?"

"Its just us today, bud," The other man yawned tiredly, placing a hand over his mouth"Took the scenic route just cuz of that."

"Good 'nuff. Now, what's this I hear about about the port? What's happening?"

"Just me and a couple of the boys getting together with Vico and Perc, nothing special. Val might be there two. Don't want to go and cause a scene so it's a late night thing. The kids'll be in bed by then, hell, I here they're pretty sleepy now."

"Good man, don't want the wives finding out. Just make sure things stay smooth, you know what a headache the they can be." The other man nodded approvingly.

"Heh, yeah," He said. "Right in the brain."

@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## Tenma (Aug 31, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: The Hunting Party, part 2
(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*
"Will do. Tread lightly, Roman." Donovan warned. From what he could gather,Damian intended them to gain information on the crime circles in the city. Furthermore, he expected them to return with a piece of information. That sounded...extraordinarily dangerous, to say the least. Well, he wasn't about to chicken out of it, regardless. If Roman and Victor presented themselves as enthusiastic about the hunt, it would only do for him to do the same.

"Guess I will scout central Manhattan. Don't think I will find much, but if that's what the man wants..." He shrugged, as he, like, Roman, leapt from the building they stood atop toward the neighbouring one. He descended onto the side of the building, his fingers making contact with the brick structure and instantly fusing upon contact. As always, he separated and fused as he crawled backwards down the building- a hospital, apparently- like an oversized spider. 40 seconds later, his feet touched the ground. Not the fastest he had ever made such a descent, but certainly better than his average.

Now, where to? He had little knowledge on the more secluded corners of New York- he doubted any of them did. He couldn't just be running around the back alleys like a headless chicken, hoping he'd bump into a Toucher. He didn't seriously intend to get himself into the affairs of the city's criminals- none of them had a hero licence after all, so if he ended up having to fight as a result of his investigations it qould hardly be classified as self-defense. Hopefully Mr Bourne would be satiated by a more general outline of the situation.

First off, he'd familiarise himself with this city. He'd already begun to do so yesterday, but of course, he had only surveyed the city's more civilised, sunlit areas. Today, he would have to take a dip into its darkness, those secluded corners and places outside of the eyes of civilisation. He looked down at the city map. It was unlikely that any crime circles would make themselves visible in the crowded city. But the stretch of houses and old buildings behind the park, closer to the waterfront, seemed more secluded, abandoned. Guess he would stake it out there.

He still couldn't believe he was doing this- actually digging around for criminals. Damian Bourne _was _a crazy fucker though. Guess he should have expected something like this from him. After a 30 minute walk, he cut through the park and entered the more remote section of city. This being New York, it wasn't devoid of people- there were still several dozen people in sight on the streets. Reminded him of his neighbourhood, really. His neighbourhood had been a crime nest too, but he didn't remember ever coming across any criminal rings. At this, he sighee in exasperation. This was ridiculous. How could he be expected to find criminals with zero information? Was this some ridiculous 'secret test of character' where he was testung to see how much they cared about saving this city? What would failing this test mean anyway? Either way, the only criminal circles he ever cane across back in Texas were thise hobos bunched up in-

The lightbulb went off in his head.

Homeless folk who slept out in buildings that were stilll under ownership did count as criminals, and gaining information on them could technically be classified as 'intelligence'. They were 'criminals' in the absolute loosest sense of the word, but well, if Damian had a problem with him not finding the secret lair of the Gray Emperor or uncover evidence to launch a lawsuit against the Devil's Blacksmith, he was free to send that as a grievance to the Grand Heroics High. Grabbing a taco from a roadside stand, he scoured the city and checked the net for buildings that fit his profile.

The most prominent and closest was the old Golfers' Club a couple of miles down. It was technically on and off rebuilding for a few years now and was owned by some property enterprise, so on a _technicality _the hobos there counted as criminals. He felt like a scumbag for going after these innocent people, but it was not like Damian would seriously go after them anyway.

It was still a rather magnificent builsing despite being on lease for about 6 years now. The Golfers' Club resembled a russian palace, its impressive architecture still well evident despite it being worn by wind and age, most of its windows broken and paint chipped. He waded through the long grass and weeds that overgrew the entrance gardens, and pushed open the door, causing a cascade of dust to fall upon him. He didn't mind- with his old middle school jacket and covered in dirt, he would look less suspicious.

The interior was dark save for the light pouring through the windows. Still, it didn't take long for him to find his first bum. An old man sleeping on a construction mat. Well half-asleep, anyway. Their eyes met briefly, before the old fellow just wrnt back to sleep, paying him no mind. That was one. He strode through the door leading out of the lobby into some sort of ballroom. This area was considerably darker, and he fished out his flashlight. He knew this would probably piss alot of the homeless here off, but he needed it in order to count them. He heard a few people swearing. Well, that confirmed there were at least some of them here.He looked around the large space- the once-beaurtiful carpet on the floor was now curled up and faded, and a broken chandelier lay on the ground. Then someone grabbed his leg.

Donovan jumped, caught by surprise for a moment, then kicked the hand off. It belonged to a younger man, dressed in a dirty white t-shirt. He apologised in some incomprehensible accent, apparently saying he mistook him for 'da puh-lize'. Donovan shrugged and mentally took him down in his 'list'. Overall, there were 12 of them in this room. Time to move on. He headed up a long spiral staircase, checking carefully for any missing steps, and found a family of 3 at the wnd of it. He then headed down the hallway, checking each hotel room as he chewed on his taco.

When he was done with those, he entered a restuarant. There weee three of those- based on the potholes on the table he could guess this was the intercontinential one with the buffet. He scanned the area, and made a count. About 6 here, less than he had expected.

When he was done, he had counted 213 homeless folks in this building. Not bad for a day's work. He left through one of the sidedoors- this one was broken down and led directly to the golf course. He walked through, just about done with his taco.

The gold course was more like an overgrown meadow woth some interesting terrain now. The grass was long, overgrown and festered with weeds, a few trees had toppled, and the old golf pond was brown and smelt something hideous. At the end of the golf course was a forest- cut through that and he would be on the way back to the bustling portion of New York.

As he walked through the long geass, swatting the inquisitive flies away, he noticed a large, gray mack truck in the middle of the field. A few large, burly fellows were loading unmarked boxes and crate into the trailer. There was this mutant that looked like the Creature from those old universal horrors his parents watched when he was a kid, if blue and with smoother, frog-like skin. He glanced at Donovan for a few moments, then went back about his business.

Donovan wasn't sure if this was a legal enterprise, or if it was something more sinister were smuggling in those crates, such as drugs. Either way, he decided as he walked past them into the forest, he didn't care to find out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2016)

*Max*
_Playing with your Quirk I_

"Alternative Quirk Application....it´s here right?"​Max walks through the dark corridor as he makes his way to the stadium, he got by the name of the class he was assigned that this would be something more practical and not based as much on thought process as Richard´s class back then. As he arrives, he manages to see a ton of things that had almost no relation between them, probably those were the things they would use for whatever this class was about. It was then that a voice interrupted his thoughts. _"Oh, i have seen this guy before!"_were his exact thoughts as profesor Slickback introduced himself to the class, of course Max was too centered in him to realize who wa sthere with him but probably him ignoring everyone else would last little.

As the teacher explains what this class was going to be about, Max give a quick glance again at all the things gathered in that place, theyw ere meant for them to practice so...it couldn´t be helped if some ended up destroyed, right? A wide mischievous grin popped up in his face as he thought of it, maybe he could finally go all out even if it was against an static object or something.

First person to give a dmeosntartion was...well some guy whose name Max didn´t bothe rto hear at all. Kelly or something was the name but, the australian was mor einterested in thinking how to show off in front of all the people than knowing what the rest of his classmates could do. After all, nothing they did could be as awesome as whatever he would do. Once the first person finished, the next one was a girl, one that Max had never seen...or more like he remebered her from somewhere but couldn´t  guess from where. A serious lack of memory considering she was part of his last class too. This time around he looked carefully and of course his shining gaze said it all, that quirk may end up being quite useful...in certain situations.

Hoping that his turn would be next, the guy was starting to look weird moving from one place to another a sif he needed to release all the energy he had inside him, he couldn´t wait to show his awesome quirk. And yet it was Takoda Walker´s turn. What was so impressive about weight manipulation anyway? His chcheeks puffed a bit as he sat on the ground, at this rate"I´m gonna be last? It´s not like I wanted ta impress everyone here with mah super amazin´quirk and then sign a buncha autographs anyway..." he was already getting moody. However his bad mood didn´t last more than a few instants as he realized one thing....The best always comes last.

"Hey teach, teach!! It´s mah turn already, right!? right!? right!?"

@InfIchi @Wizzrobevox @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 31, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It seems that quite a few other people needed help there as well Charlie." Melaina smiles and nods.
> "The field is too dangerous for something as small as a bit a money and embarrassment to cost you your life or the lives of others. I'd keep this in mind..."
> 
> 
> ...



Charlie shook his head. "I don't care what other people need." He removed his feet from his desk and placed them firmly back on the ground. "I'm me and I don't need to worry about much else besides how I'm going to make it to number one." He grinned. "If this shit gets me there, then I'm all for this class. Helpin people, savin lives, gettin to that sweet sweet Number 1 spot..." He grinned. "Then I can afford whatever I want." He noted the offer in his mind however. "Lunch sounds great. Nothin better than free food." Though to be honest... almost all of Charlie's food was free...



P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Class*
> 
> Michael raised his hands once more. "Will we be allowed to use any of our Quirks during the lessons? Or is that for another time?"



Kyle nodded, "Well yes and no. Obviously you wont be needing your quirk for the first three lessons and beyond that during the exam... Well... Anything goes." He laughed a little. "You'll see! You'll see! But yes once you get to the final exam, you will be able to utilize your quirks in any way you see fit to handle the situation." 




Tenma said:


> @WorkingMoogle, @Unlosing Ranger, @Hollow, @P-X 12, @InfIchi
> 
> Special medikit? One of a kind? Matching its style to their hero constumes? Donovan had the urge to throw up a little. Well, he was obviously being irrationally angry about the whole thing, but he couldn't help himself.  He was sweating, against his better instincts. The room didn't have an air conditioner, but he couldn't quite explain why he felt so pissed, for the lack of a better word.
> 
> ...





Tenma said:


> "Sir...have, you ever had to save someone who nearly killed you?" _Yeah, dumb question. His quirk can heal any injury, it wouldn't be a problem for him._



Kyle took pause for a moment and placed his hand on his chin. "Hmm..." He spoke as he leaned against his desk and looked up the ceiling. "That is a very good question and I suppose I might have an answer for that." He placed both hands on the desk to steady himself. "Long ago, I was heroing before I had full control over my quirk. You see, Though I have the power to modify and fix just about any issue you can come across... without proper understanding and medical training, my quirk is just a death sentence." He folded his arms over his chest. 

"There have been times where I was in the thick of battle and unable to heal my own injuries due to a lack of understanding. Though that time was short... I'm a quick study and have spent most of my life becoming what you see before you." He chuckled softly. "I suppose though... without getting to deeply into it, I've had to save the lives of countless villains. Some of them attempted to take my own life and some managed to deal a lot of damage to myself. But a doctor's code must be upheld. If you can save the life of the patient, you must." He sighed. 

"There are times, when you feel as though you don't want to save this persons life. There will be many times, where you want badly inside of you to let them pass away... There will be an anger inside of you, a rage. You will all come across a moment in your life like this. You will feel something inside of you screaming to leave them... to let them die, that someone else can save them. You will formulate as many excuses in your mind as you can and by the end of it... I'll tell you this. You are a hero, you will save their life. Because it's what heroes do, they save lives." He looked over the class. 

"It's a hard moment in your life. It takes more strength than you know you have. But you must muster it... you must save the lives of those that have hurt you, or even those that you don't believe deserve it. Because you are a hero, because you are what the world needs you to be. Someone that the people look up to and believe in. You may have been hurt, but that's what makes you the better person. Because you are able to look past all of that. Because you are able to stand taller and prouder than any of those that have hurt you." Kyle stood from the desk.

"You are all here to save lives, the lives of those that hurt you, the lives of those that are hurt by you. The lives of those that were caught in the cross fire. You are a hero, you are a symbol of something better. You can show them just what it means to be a true symbol of justice; of peace; of kindness. You are better than those whom you capture." Kyle blinked a little bit. "Ah... so....sorry, i got off track there." He laughed as he rubbed the back of his head. "To shorten all of that... Yes, I have..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Aug 31, 2016)

_Dim Light_​_Late Night Conversations ​Interaction Arc [ Rubeus Flare ]
Richard Castillo ​_
Rubeus scoffed at him for even considering marriage, Richard considered him a downer when it comes to those things. The man worked too long and hard, and the job had roughed him up. The man would rather spend his nights going from woman to woman, than settling down and retiring. Richard laughed at the thought of Rubeus retiring, the old man was too much a product of his time. He’d probably punch him in the face for even considering retiring, so he didn’t even say a word. Though looking at the roughed up man, the product of his time, Richard knew if he wasn’t born with the way he was then he’d probably say the same thing.

It was hard to be a hero, sometimes it wasn’t worth it. Sometimes heroes would just quit possibly five years into their field. Heroes are supposed to be these shining rays of light, placed upon a pedestal way higher than the average man. Although no one remembered they were still men, they were humans, weak and fragile emotionally.

A person can get trampled and dragged through the dirt for so long before calling it quits, for wanting something different. Though different meant other things, different meant danger and possible more heart ache then it was worth. Adjusting to the real world was hard, and even though someone might leave the title hero behind. Doesn’t mean the title doesn’t follow them. Richard heard too many stories of heroes who lost wives, husbands, and in some cases their whole family to villains that still held a grudge.

That’s why most things were done behind closed doors, female super heroes would go into hiding to have their kids and then send them into adoption so that their names won’t be future targets on their children backs.

It was hard to be a hero….​
It was a depressing life that some people just didn’t realize and somewhere in Richard, he could feel his soul ache for these kids. These wide eyed kids that want nothing more than to follow in the footsteps of those before them.

Richard dumped out the excess water in the sink behind the counter of where he sat, “I never told you but I’m engaged.” 

Richard got up and brushed his hair, “My family had it arranged for me,”​
He snickered at the thought of his family, “It’s the least I can do for them for the hell I gave them when I was a child and the disappointment I became as an adult is to let them chose my future wife. Maybe their grandchildren would be better, or so I think that is what they are thinking.”

Richard and his family were on strange terms. Their definition of love for each other was even stranger but it was love in its own warped way.

“As if I’ll give you a heads up to the mess that is this school.” Richard walked over and gave Rubeus a pat on the back, “Just I see you fitting in just finally with the whole trying to kill our student’s business.” 

"Though as much as I would love to shoot the breeze with you, I do have to wake up early and starting tomorrow so do you."​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 31, 2016)

Daniel - First Aid Class
@Tenma @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12 

Daniel listened curiously as the others contemplated the task of building their own first aid kits.  He didn't get 'allowance' exactly but he was quite sure that if he told his parents he needed money for a first aid kit they would help him out.  For that matter they would probably just send him whatever he needed full of joy for the fact that he was using the medical training he had.  Struggling to afford bandages and fishing line, it was a foreign concept to him.

Still he perked up at the idea of a custom kit created by the teacher.  While he was sure he could get whatever he needed, he would not discount the advantage to be had at getting something that an experienced professional thought he would need.  Not that this changed his behavior in class, he would strive to excel in class because it was something he had chosen to do and thus he would do it with zeal.

He listened politely as the teacher explained his medical philosophy more curious about the question than the actual answer.  Being a hero, being a doctor, in his mind both were invariably linked with the concept of saving lives.  While in both cases it wasn't possible to save everyone it would take someone very cold to allow an injured opponent to die once the fight was over if there was a possibility of saving them.  He gave a curious look to the student that asked the question wondering what might have prompted it.


----------



## Hollow (Aug 31, 2016)

_Rubeus Flare_
_Café – 11PM_
_W/ Richard (@Kei)_

*Dim Light
Late Night Conversations*​A forced engagement? Rubeus wasn’t about to comment on it since he had no business sticking his nose into whatever Richard chose for his life but damn if that didn’t sound like he’d regret it later. He couldn’t even begin to pretend he understood what kind of life the younger man had. They had grown in two completely ways and sported two completely different lifestyles after all. Despite all this, Rubeus rose his glass (who cares if it’s empty) to Richard. “Congratulations man,” he said, hoping this would be one of those cases where the couple eventually gets to love one another.

“Go on ahead, I have to lock the place down properly or Mrs. Vince will have my neck tomorrow,” Rubeus explained, grabbing the glasses so he could wash them properly and give them a small polish before putting them away. “Have a good one.”

Getting his phone out, Rubeus placed it on top of the counter, playing music in a soft volume so it wouldn’t bother the old lady sleeping upstairs. For the next fifteen minutes he set to tidying up the area around where they had been hanging out, going as far as to get the broom from the dispenser to swipe the floor. People might wonder why the hell he was going this far for a small café owned by an old lady…those people didn’t know that old lady. Once done, Rubeus pulled down the blinds on the window and got his wallet, to leave the money he owed Mrs. Vince on the second to last drawer from the cash register. Locking the door behind himself, he left the key hidden underneath a nearby flower pot and headed for the parking lot, hands in pockets as he whistled softly.

There were only a few cars left in the parking lot. Probably teachers who were staying over for patrolling rounds or just doing over work. In the far distance, parked on his usual spot, was a car, covered to protect it from whatever bullshit happened while Rubeus was away. It’s just an old, battered Ford that looked like it had been through hell and back. Old and worn, but obviously cherished as the faded blue paint didn’t have a single scratch and, when he ignited it, the engine purred to life like a cat when the owner comes home.

Throwing his stuff to the back, Rubeus turned on the radio, lit himself a new cigarette and drove back home.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Aug 31, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> *Max*
> _Playing with your Quirk I_
> 
> "Alternative Quirk Application....it´s here right?"​Max walks through the dark corridor as he makes his way to the stadium, he got by the name of the class he was assigned that this would be something more practical and not based as much on thought process as Richard´s class back then. As he arrives, he manages to see a ton of things that had almost no relation between them, probably those were the things they would use for whatever this class was about. It was then that a voice interrupted his thoughts. _"Oh, i have seen this guy before!"_were his exact thoughts as profesor Slickback introduced himself to the class, of course Max was too centered in him to realize who wa sthere with him but probably him ignoring everyone else would last little.
> ...






*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*​(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)

This Max was certainly an excitied one, more than likely he had been waiting to show off what could do. Well, that's what this class was for.

Slicking his hair back, he lifted himself off the car as he expected Max would benefit from using it for it. "Feel free to go nuts. Just try not to hurt anyway."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2016)

*Max*
_Playing with your Quirk II_

"Great!!"

He simply yelled as he celebrated a little with his big smile. A moment later he stepped forward and stopped in a place where all the people taking the class could see him perfectly, his closed fists on his waist as he stood giving out an air of confidence. And why wouldn´t he be confident when his quirk was so damned cool? Looking at his classmates Max delivered a wide grin before introducing himself in the same good ol´ manner that he always did.

"Yo, peeps! I´m tha one and only being in this entire world whose existence shines brighter than a trillion suns. Tha name is Maxwell Chase but, ya´ll can call me Max."

Yep, the ship has sailed.

"And well, I have a pretty cool Quirk. It had some other name but it was lame so I renamed it to Flashy Flashy Flash! Hahaha, and what it does is-"

Without losing more time, Maxwell decides on an objective. One of the two Ferrari close by, taking a very deep breath he holds the air in his lungs for a few moments and then he opens his mouth. Immediately in a split instant a small nuclei of light of about hald the size of a bowling ball appears in front of his mouth and then a beam of what seems to be a blueish white light is shoot towards the vehicle as he exhales all of the air he took in. The attack takes another split second in reaching its objective before trespassing the armor of the car like a hot knife touching butter. As he turns his body a little to keep changing angle, his beam basically melted most of the car and caused a small explosion within the engine compartment leaving that specific zone in flames.

The attack lasted for about ten seconds whole before stopping, though the job was done even before the time was over. That car looked like so amorphous mass of liquid now.

"Hahahahahah,Ya see that?! That´s mah Flash Breath. Cool right? right?"

He asks turning to look at Slickback and the rest.​

@InfIchi @Wizzrobevox @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 1, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> *Max*
> _Playing with your Quirk II_
> 
> "Great!!"
> ...






*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*​(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)

A powerful quirk to be sure, as well as a dangerous one in the wrong hands. Given his ecstatic behavior, it was no wonder why Max was chosen for this class, he would need to keep an eye on the Australian boy.

"Not bad, Mr. Chase." Slickback said once again slicking his hair back. "A little basic, however. Is there anything else that you can do with your quirk?" He said with a slightly unimpressed tone. As strong as his quirk was, a simple beam-type attack as, ultimately, not particularly impressive, any emitter class with a similar power could it, granted, not all of them had the pure power Max had, but still. Pure destructive capacity could only get you so far, and at the level he was at, making his beam stronger wouldn't be something to worry about currently, and neither did use time, it seemed ten seconds was about his limit anyway, and a direct hit from that blast for just two could junk plenty of things. Right now, application would be the crux of his training.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 1, 2016)

Daniel - Alternative Quirk Application Class
@InfIchi @luffy no haki @kluang @Hollow @Wizzrobevox 

_Fuck._  Daniel gaped as the last student demonstrated his power, at a loss for more sophisticated analysis.  He had a reasonable plan for his own development and he hardly wanted to sell himself short but at the same time how do you really measure yourself against someone who can melt a car by breathing at it?

Begrudgingly he filed it away for now.  That was a major part of what school was about, to be introduced to new experiences outside of the environment you were comfortable with.  Better to learn about such things now than run into them in the streets later.  He'd muse on things for now, maybe inspiration will come from it.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 1, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Review It*​
White Vans carried Victor across the sidewalk as he left the scene of the two men. After having a quick bite to eat at the place and leaving a very considerable tip on account of the poor waiges that the average waiter or waitress makes, he made his way back to Damian. 

While he wasn't able to extrapolate any further from the two's conversation, Victor had gotten what he needed for Damian. The two man, while at first only seeming to be talking about some late night get together, where actually talking about something far more sinister. Though out of everything they said, there was still something that interested him the most about the conversation. 

One of the men had mentioned something about having their situation being compromised being a pain in the brain. What ultimately seemed like a throwaway line clearly held some meaning in context, but he wasn't sure what. What was this 'brain' they had talked about? It was more than likely a person, if a guess would be ventured their boss, that was a logical conclusion. It didn't seem right even then, though. If it was their boss they were making reference to, why not use terminology like 'I'd get a headache that'd kill me' or something along those lines. From his experience, organized crime leaders weren't particularly merciful when it came to a mistake in their business. The way it seemed...it was likely there was someone around that level, but seemingly less of a threat, more obnoxious than deadly, or so it seemed. Well, whatever was to be done now would be up to Damian and his group, if he had any.




Did Damian have friends?

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 1, 2016)

Roman
Sidekicks For Hire: Soldiers For Hire
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 

Criminals were innately a suspicious and paranoid lot. Their very world was based on the paradigm of "survival of the fittest". In a world where power was valued more than money, strength was the difference between those who did the stomping and those that were stomped on. Roman casually patrolled through the slums of Manhattan. His jeans ripped, his black jacket carried a tired, faded glow, and his shoes knock offs. The attire of your average street ruffian rif raff. This was all planned of course. If he wanted information on the workings of the criminal underworld he had to look the part.

From up ahead the sidewalk he spotted a gang of three rough looking guys. The juveniles were standing outside of "Hal's Liquor Store", and from the grimace in their dispositions he deducted that they had been denied entry. Angry, irritable, violent teenagers itching for a fight. This sparked an idea within him.

Sometimes information had to be fought for. There was moments when a man had to get his hands dirty, and this was one of them. Roman marched forward in the direction of the three grunts, not halting in pace as he headed their way. His shoulder made a calculated bump against one of the older boy's shoulder, nearly knocking him off balance.

"That fucking hurt damnit!. Ya better apologize bitch!" The man recoiled.

"Oi Oi, look at his hair" The boy's friend commented, instigating the situation. "Punk think's he's cool, some kind of bad ass cause he has gray hair"

"And whose gonna make me apologize? Couple of dickless weeds like you three?" Roman snapped back.

Without a moment's hesitation the older teenager lunged at Roman with a right hook. The blow was exaggerated. Far too wide and full of wasted movement. An amateur's fist. Roman, who could box at the national level easily weaved through the blow and fought back with his one right hook. When the other two grunts saw their companion knocked senseless they responded with increasing rage. One of them, whose face darkened into a reddish hue came out Roman with a series of jabs. As Roman weaved through them all he could feel the subtle vibrations in the air. With each consecutive hook that the boy launched his blows contained enough sheer force to emit pressures of air.

Must be a strength enhancing quirk, grows with anger, Roman deduced. He wasted no moment and dropped the kid a with swift knife chop to his solar plexus, a souvenir from his sparring with Damian. He turned his attention to the last grunt, who after seeing his two friends taken down effortlessly, ran off in fear.
_
That should do. Now that I've put on a show, the wolves will come.
_
"Hey kid!" A shady looking stout man with shades called out. "Yeah you kid. Come here"

Roman walked over to the man who had just taken his bait.

"You got quick hands kid. Where'd you learn to fight like that" He inquired. 

"I use to be Donnie Kravitz's errand boy before he pumped me up as part of his hired muscle. Ran some B & E's, helped run a couple of shipments" It was a lie, but he knew the name Donnie Kravitz would earn him credibility. "Been looking for a new gig since Donnie got taken down by The Silhouette"

"A new gig eh? Sounds just about right, I could use a kid like you" The man bought the bait. "Heard about a shipment coming down by the docks. The guy's who are picking it up belong to a rival gang of ours. Gonna have some guys and a few hired guns head out there tonight and fuck it up for them. We could use a lookout you know, in case The Silhouette decides to show up. 

You mean you want someone to be fodder for The Silhouette, Roman thought. Nonetheless, the intel seemed legit. The man gave Roman his contact information, while Roman fed him his cell phone number(they would all be locked up and caught by Damian before they would even have a chance at tracing his phone)

After being introduced to the man's drinking buddies, and being pressured into taking a shot Roman was glad the assignment was over. He made his way back to Damian and the squad hoping the stench of alcohol had not followed him.​


----------



## kluang (Sep 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *God's Eye and Red Baroness*
> 
> Tiffany Maye, a globe trotting celebrity who was admired for her good looks as much as her heroism. Tiffany's quirk was ironic in the sense that she was so beautiful in her femininity, but could conjure a power that had the strength to flatten a man like a fruit press with a grape.
> 
> ...



"Hehehe...Haa...I..."

"....."

Wait. What am I doing. Making up an excuse? Am I afraid of her? Or because after all this years I have a boss again?

Okay. What did she want again? Oh yeah... the assignment.

"Well it all ends well as we John Wayne ourselves into the sunset." said Tiffany and she looks back at her boss. Her expression says all. I'm not amused.

"I might...maybe...somehow make a very bad call."

"No...I know whats going on, roughly. Other then ms.sniper. I was planning a baptism under fire. Their first assignment. Saving princess. It has heroism written all over it. And if thing went south, I can step in."

"But, somehow things went south. Really south. Two class A supervillain, a large group of undercover thugs. And the worse of all, to save me a student put himself in danger."

"A...student put himself in a sniper line fire to save a professional hero...." tears falls from her eyes as she looks at the ceiling.

"A professional hero... what a joke."she leans forward and look at the principal. "To answer your question, I mess up badly. Because I was confident I can pull them out whenever I can, I can't. Is it my fault? Yes. I have connection in Europe. With one phone call I can have the whole situation figure out, and I can avoid the mishap. I can mount a better plan, or call in heroes who based in L.A. But I didn't. I mess up."

"Just because you like teaching doesnt mean you're qualified as a teacher....There's one fashion diva who told me that...."

"Do what you must. I will accept it."


----------



## Hero (Sep 2, 2016)

_Colette Eagle_
Horn Dog 
Part 6
____________________












____________________​
Camila scoffed in disgust. "Yes, because the girl who can sense emotions is lying. Hell she couldn't even do that if she wanted to!". In her own way, Camila had started to warm up to Michael, but now that feeling was beginning to wane. "Michael before you distracted us with whatever it was that you distracted us with, you said you came here to talk. So do it. What do you want?"

@P-X 12​


----------



## Kei (Sep 2, 2016)

_A Happy Marriage_
_[[6 Months Ago]]_
_Zia Espositto_​
People always had to make hard choices. People will always have to make hard choices, because life was hard. There was no such thing as an easy life, an easy ride, and Zia knew that. She knew that better than possibly anyone, because she was forced to learn it at a young age. Zia learned that sacrifices had to be made for the greater good, that she had to do the things she had to do, because it would benefit those around her. When someone came from so little, that meant something, a moment of peace and happiness could mean more to them than life itself, and if she had to sacrifice something to get there….

_Then she would gladly give up her life. _​
No one had to understand it. No one had to accept her being a martyr, but in the end it boiled down to choice. Zia made her choice two week ago, when she signed the papers that she would forfeit her future for her family and her security.  When she signed her name on those dotted lines, she didn’t cry, she refused to. She kept her head up high and smiled brightly, as she thought about the potentials of what comes next. That’s the only thing she could do, because if she dared cried at any time, then her mother wouldn’t allow her to sign.

_“You are wonderful,”_ A woman pulled her out of her thoughts,_ “Keep still like this for a few more minutes and we’ll be ready.”_​
Zia didn’t make a sound as she allowed the woman to paint on a vibrant rose on her lips. A thought crossed her mind, her mom hated red on her skin, she always said things like it just didn’t suit her. Though when she looked in the mirror, it weirdly did. The makeup artist made her look older, a bit more refined. The makeup made her glow and made her skin pop against the long white Vera Wang dress.

Vera Wang, who would have ever thought she would wear her wedding dress collection, one of her older yet popular wedding dress. That could run a person at least _*10,000 minimum*_…. 

Although here she was, wearing it, along with a makeup artist painting her face and a hair stylist flown in from New York to do her hair. ​
It was all an amazing experience and she didn’t even have to leave the house she was staying in. A luxurious mansion dawned from top to bottom with beautiful trinkets and things her mom would die to have in her small house. Paintings and pictures from well-known and indie artist, beautiful white tile flooring and a large radiant crystal chandelier. Maids and butlers all trimmed cut and proper, well-mannered men and women that seemed to enjoy their job. 

Things she dreamed of! Things she always wanted!

_And all she had to do…._​
Was get married….​
_“We’re ready.”_​
The hair stylist placed a thick white veil over her head, so thick that she almost couldn’t make out her face in the mirror before they whisked her up and ushered her out of her room. 

Zia never really thought of marriage as an option in her life, because let’s face it, men were shit. She thought about kids, though, she always had the mentality of being a single parent like her mother, because for some reason it just fit. Though when she let herself get caught up in the drama of TLC wedding shows, she would always think of what her wedding would be like. Grand but not to grand, she wanted to be humble in some way, but show her family she made it. She wanted white and gold, and a gold lace dress, with beautiful golden flowers mixed it, and when she walked down the aisle, her soon to be husband would look so proud and beam with pride while he looked at her.

Though life isn’t fair….

And sometimes it throws curve balls. ​
Her wedding was being flown across the state, from Georgia to California to be placed in a mansion and given a rundown of what to expect, how the money situation with her family would be handle, and how her studies would be placed in importance. She would be styled up and once finished taken down stairs where the maids would sit her at a small table, where her soon to be husband would come in with his father and his mother would whisper that she’s taking it well.

Where he would walk over to her….

Pull off her veil to reveal her face

And stare down at her with_* complete disgust*_….​
“What the hell is this?” That was the first words her husband ever said in reference to her, “I…. I…. No! I can’t do this!”

His mother would frown, “Richard…. Dear, you remember our promise? Please trust that we have the best in mind…”

“She’s a doll! A little rusty from the country side, but a doll none the less!” His father would chime in as he pointed out to her, “She’s a smart girl, she’s know what she doing. Right dear?”

Zia finally looked up at her husband, her technical legal husband and smiled the warmest smile she could muster….

_“Richard Castillo?”_ Her voice was filled with question and wonder as she looked up at the man, “My name is Zia Espositto…”

“From today on, and for each day forward….”
​_“I’ll be your wife….”_​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kei (Sep 2, 2016)

_
A Happy Marriage
[[6 Months Ago]]
Zia Espositto_​
_It didn’t go too well…._​
Of course it wouldn’t, he seemed so surprised, so shocked, so….​
_*Disgusted…*_​
It was only a matter of seconds before they called the driver to take her to his place, despite his protest. She was still in her wedding dress as the driver took off and she was left to blankly stare out of the window. It was weird, she felt like she was in a different world, a different time and universe, but as she looked out the window there was still things that reminded her of the world she came from. 

A sharp pain tugged at her heart.​
Zia quickly bit the inside of her cheek, the makeup was way too damn expensive to let it run…​
_“Miss?” _Zia looked up from the window and saw the driver looking at her from the rearview mirror, _“You okay?”_

Zia nodded her head and smiled, “Yes of course.”​
The driver looked back at the road and she was ready to end their conversation, but he looked back at her, _“Where your mom?”_

“At home with my brother in Georgia.” Zia explained, please she didn’t want to talk. She would be much happier going this whole trip in silence, but for some reason guess the atmosphere compelled him to talk and compelled her to answer. 

_“You a bit of a distance away, it must be weird to be here. Though Cali is a good place, you’ll get used to it.”_​
She had no other choice, as long as she had her family in mind, then she would stay here and play miss perfect wife for as long as she lived. As long as they were happy then it was all worth it, and if she crawled the bright side of all of this from the dirt. She would be set for life as well. 

“I hope so~” Zia forced out an awkward laugh, “I’ll be here a while, so I’ve got time to adjust.”

_“So… If you don’t mind me ask.”_

Zia eyes almost let her true emotion seep out as he geared up for his next question.

_“Do you really want to do this? I can ----“_​
“I want to do this.” Zia cut him off before he could finish his sentence, “I wouldn’t be here if I didn’t, and I would kindly appreciate it if I can enjoy the rest of the car ride in silence.”

The driver was taken aback by how curt she was with him, even though he probably twice her age and then some, but the older man didn’t say a word and continued driving down the road. Zia allowed the car to get silent as she placed her head against the window and looked out again. She let all the buildings become a bundle mess in the sun as she tried to relax herself. She still had to make the best of this. It could still go well, if she tried hard enough, then everything would go smoothly. 

Zia closed her eyes….

If she just get a chance to talk with him, and interact with him….​
Maybe she could force herself to see the good in this. 
​_Maybe she could be happy…

And just maybe…_​
_She could fall in love as well…._

However, somewhere in her head she already gave up on the idea of love, of true love. ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles v Delirious Young*
*Honor Amongst Thieves Mission*
*Round II*

Fighters at their corners they exchange a knowing glance, their intentions for each other quite clear, violence was going to take place here. The stakes here as personal as they were petty, this wasn’t the time to go all out and yet that’s what they resigned themselves to.

The universe’s timekeeper had called for the bell; round two was ready to begin.

The nearly 300 pound Delirious Young boomed forward, taking incredibly long strides with a nubile athleticism of a much smaller person. The luchador's attempts to parlay his physical dominance into an aggressive battle strategy did not dissipate, but this time was different than the first. The difference though was in the demeanor of the Gordito Bambino’s foe, the miasma of doubt had lifted and he did what he did best, run his mouth. 

"Come on you big bitch! Bring it!"



The young speedster was the picture of defiance, his eyes had an intense madness burning behind them, and being so woefully outclassed had ignited an ember within him. He stood his ground, standing on the tracks as the proverbial train was coming down. As Deliroius Young arrived within Bitt's immediate strike zone the blue-haired teen pushed off the ground jumping backward out of the masked hero's reach. 

The hero in training's body began to heat up as his body began to shimmer denoting the thermodynamic reaction happening within Bitt as every fiber of his being purred like an engine. 

With reckless abandon the Phenomenal One rushed forward, using the distance he had previously created to maximize his movement. With the impetuousness of greased lightning he flitted right into Delirious Young's guard, he never stopped moving, stepping into a straight with his entire body behind it. Pain crackled through the tips of Bitt’s knuckles as he hit Delirious Young square in the jaw with a force that no one his size really had any right conjuring.

Bitt did not even wait for any kind of reaction to his punch, the Phenomenal One pressed on, faking with his left for the follow up, he went back to the proverbial well once more as he stepped forward, angling his right side he exploded upward, a haughty rip-rattling uppercut smashing into chin of Delirious Young. Now airborne the Phenomenal swung his knees and spun his hips creating a wicked cyclonic rotation, he clasped his fist in his palm bracing for the impact as he embedded the sharpest part of his elbow into the side of Delirious Young skull.

*PHENOMENAL ELBOW!!!*​


----------



## Kei (Sep 2, 2016)

_
A Happy Marriage
[[6 Months Ago]]
Zia Espositto_​
Richard’s house wasn’t like his parents at all, it was much smaller, a bit humbler. It didn’t scream rich person house at all, maybe upper middle class, but not rich person. However, she didn’t feel attacked by it, she didn’t feel as though she would be engulfed and lose track of herself in it. It was the possibly the closest thing to feel like home since she flew out here. Her stuff was already packed in her own room, far in the back of his house possibly just renovated just for her. 

Zia let herself fall on the bed and ruin her perfectly curled hair, wrinkling her dress, and smearing her makeup a bit. Though she didn’t care, she was tired, even if she didn’t do anything, she was emotionally and mentally tired. She wanted to sleep and never wake up until it was all over, and she could live happily. Possibly covered in snow until there was no trace of her left, but there was no chance of that ever happening, so it was hard to close her eyes. 

The driver had long gone after he allowed her in the house, directed her to where her room was, and told her that she might be alone for a couple of hours. The young master was upset, and when he gets that way there was no telling what might happen. Zia took that as a warning to prepare for the worst and so she told him to go, even when he told her he could keep her company she wanted to be left alone for a while. 

Zia got up from the bed and went over to the night stand and unplugged her phone from the charger. Once she unlocked her phone she opened her contact list and scrolled down to her mother’s name, and pressed call. 

It only rang twice before she heard a loud blusterous voice ​
_*“BABY GIRL!!!”*_​
_“MAMAMAAA!!” _She could feel her throat tighten as she called out for her mom, but she allowed the loud woman to brighten her day. 

“Oh I missed you!” her mom exclaimed loudly, “I wish you were here, they fixed the roof, they replaced the pipes to the plumbing, and like…. Zia…Totally….”

“Totally?”
​“They brought me a new car!” She could hear her mom scream for a second, “Oh it was so good to get rid of that crusty ass car, but hey it got us around.”

_“True~”_​
A slight silence seeped over them and for a second, she could feel her mother trying to be a mom, “Zia….”

Zia closed her eyes as she leaned against the bed, she could imagine the face she made. The face that she always made when she was concerned. In her head it looked like a slight mix of anger and concern, her mom always had such a serious expression. There were many times where she would think her mom would be upset with her, when her mom was just so worried about her….

“You can come home at any time.”

There were the words she was searching for. The reason why she called….​
“We always struggled and if I have to pay it all back, I would in a heartbeat to get you back.”​
“Now why would you ever think that I would want to return home?” Zia laughed as she felt tears in her eyes well up, “Mom this is great, I live comfortable and you and Will don’t have to worry about anything, it’s all covered. All I have to do is like be here and look cute~”

_“Zia….”_​
_“Mom…?”_​
“If….If …. I don’t want you to think that ----“ ​
“Mom, remember when we use to go to church?” Zia laid down on the bed as she vividly remembers those Sunday’s where she would be forced to dress in her Sunday’s best and sit in a church filled to the brim with people chanting to the Lord. She hated those Sunday’s, but for some reason she would give up this moment to spend an hour or two in that horrible tiny church with those boring lectures about do the right thing.

“You remember the story about the man and the flood?”​
“Of course I do dear….” Her mom let the worry etched out of her voice, “I thought you hated that story.”​
Zia laughed a bit, “I do! I still do! Though we have a chance to get on a boat to save us, a boat that God sent to us, and I won’t deny it even if the boat is with someone I don’t care for.”

“And our boat is this marriage, mom I will never deny a boat if it saved us.”​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2016)

*Bitt Stiles v Delirious Young
Honor Amongst Thieves Mission
Round II











THWACK*

The sickening thud of flesh absolutely rocking flesh as the Gordito Bandido staggered a little, his bell absolutely rung from the assault, but his stagger helped as it created a moment of hesitation, a moment where Bitt was out of his Phenomenal Dash and now despite his best efforts was admiring his work. Delirious Young seemed like he was about to be out on his feet, completely taken aback by the offensive outburst from the pocket rocket.

Extending his fore and middle fingers with his thumb akimbo his eyes traced on his target…

_*Bang!*_

Bitt pulled the trigger jumping back to simulate the effects of recoil, he had slipped right into the stream of the Phenomenal Dash, and bounding forward he rose into the air once more twirling to create some more rotational force to finish it…

PHENOM----

The ponderous arms of Delirious Young wrapped around Bitt, like a big game bass wrapped in a castnet, the luchador arched his back with a violent snap force driving the crown of Bitt’s head into the ground.

The torque of his neck wrenching into the ground was marginally abated by the fact he was slammed in his accelerated state, Bitt’s head was fuzzy, he had no real tangible thought besides the thought he had no thought. There was just a nervous dread as he landed on his feet bouncing up, he didn’t know how much time he had, but at any moment Delirious Young was going to continue the assault

Bitt let the bigger man run him through, at the point of impact he smashed his knees into the luchador’s face trying to use his knees to bust Delirious Young’s face open. The counterattack had taken something from both of them, but Bitt kept squeezing, pressing against the Gordito Bambino’s face with his left and feebly punching with his right.

Bitt’s ribs had been absolutely savaged by the last tackle, his mind was foggy, and at the moment he was simply operating on instinct, the instinct to keep punching, to keep kicking, to scratch, to claw, to bite, to do whatever it took to allow Elendel to get to the objective. Bitt had to get to another gear and even when he was there he still couldn’t recognize it, he needed to go even deeper within himself.

But sometimes when you are fighting someone who is simply too strong it doesn’t matter what gear you go to. Delirious Young wrapped his arms around Bitt’s upper back cupping his hands around the speedster’s neck; he grabbed a handful of the youngster’s hair. With not so much as a labored breath Delirous Young lifted Bitt Stiles to the sky, it wasn’t particularly high considering how short the luchador was, but it might as well have been the peak of Everest for Bitt. A feeling of dread struck both fighters, Bitt for knowing just what was about to happen, and Delirious Young for what was going to be needed to be done to put Bitt down. The look in the speedster’s eye, Delirious Young knew this only ended if he went to a place this boy couldn’t possibly fathom the savagery of.

Arching his back, jumping up, and raising his arms to the sky, Delirious Young elevated the Phenomenal One and with no regard for life or limb… He threw him violently into the ground!

Bitt’s body folded over, he looked like he had been thrown from a bad vehicular accident. He didn’t so much as stir, the only indication he was alive were the low still breaths he took. Delirious Young dropped down to his backside, taking a deep breath he looked over at the heap that was Bitt Stiles, shaking his head in disapproval he looked away from the boy.

“No me gusta. No me gusta.” He muttered to himself before being interuppeted.

“That was interesting. You let a rookie almost push you to revealing your true form didn’t you?” The voice was different, it was not the same one that had emanated from Bitt’s body before.

“Que….”

Bitt stood up a different kind of light in his eyes, the laser focused intensity that was there before replaced by something much more measured and much calmer. The feeling the person speaking was clearly getting across was control, they had the situation under control.

"Se debe cambiar en su forma verdadera . Es probable que tenga todo su poder si se va a seguir el ritmo de este cuerpo . Este es el hijo de la familia Trailblazer después de todo."

t/n: You should change into your true form. You will likely need all your power if you are going to keep up with this body. This is the son of the Trailblazer family after all.

Stretching his palm out the person in control of Bitt’s body began to curl his fingers, beckoning Delirious Young to bring it.
​@Karma15 @Atlantic 
​


----------



## Kei (Sep 2, 2016)

_A Happy Marriage_
_[[6 Months Ago]]_
_Zia Espositto_​
How many hours did she sit there in that white dress? It was such a long time that she began to grow numb to the corset that gave her the house glass figure. The makeup that she had on was smeared from her accidentally touching or rubbing her eyes for being bothered. Her hair was brushed down from the thick curls that the hairstylist put in. She looked more and more as a runaway bride than a girl that just got married, there was no hint of glow, but just being tired. 

It was almost 9:30 before she decided to change her clothes and give up, he wasn’t coming home because she was there, and that was something that she had to accept. Somewhere she felt a bit of relief from the idea that he might be spending his night in a hotel rather than in the same house with her. Maybe there was some hope that he wasn’t a raging p*d*p**** and just someone that was forced into it like she was. 

However, as far as she knew he agreed to allow them to marry him off to anyone they had chosen.

Though maybe he wasn’t thinking that it would be her?

Maybe he was hoping for something and got something else?​
She wouldn’t blame him, she wouldn’t blame anyone in that situation, and that is what she had to start thinking of now. His feeling was what she had to consider now, but that wasn’t that odd to her, the feelings of those around her drove her. She made choices and constructed her personality to fit what they needed. Even now she looked in his fridge to see if he had something for her to eat, but the man… Was a man?

It was so simple and bear bone that she could either guess that he was too busy to have a home cooked meal or he was possibly never home. He was a hero, and heroes didn’t have the chance to come home. 

Though the sound of a door unlocking and slamming, so loud that it caused her to jump, made her think otherwise. 

Richard stormed in, thunders and lighting came with him. He had the air that he was pissed beyond any small words she could offer or even think of. When he made it to the kitchen he had this look of disgust and hate etched on his face. 

Richard was someone that was ripped off a men’s illustrated magazine, from his hair to his feet, he just seemed so refined and put together. Even now when he stared at her with daggers that could possibly rip out her heart, there was something strangely attractive of that potential flame. 

“My parents paid your mother off didn’t they?” He asked, he sounded out of breath as if he ran, “How much, I’ll pay them back and you can go home.”

Zia’s eyes widen as he stared at her, “How _*MUCH *_is it!?”

He barked so loud that it caused her to jump, she could see his teeth turn into fangs as he crunched down so hard they grind against each other. 

B_ut…._​
Zia swallowed some air into her lungs and pumped out her chest, “We get no real money. They just pay for our security.”

_“Security?”_​
“For as long as I am married to you, my mom and my little brother don’t have to worry about bills or damages.” Zia explained, “I can go to any school of my choosing as long as I stay wedded to you.”

Richard let out a breath as he pulled back his hair, _*“Those bastards!”*_

He sharply turned to her…

_*“AND YOUR MOM ALLOWED THIS TO HAPPEN?!”*_​
Zia felt like a sword got twisted into her chest before she quickly snapped back, “I’m the one that chose this.”

_“What…?”_ Richard gave her a strange look, one that almost her mom gave her when she decided on what she wanted to do with her life.

“I’m doing this for the security of my family.” Zia explained she was terrified, who knows what Richard might do, she didn’t know him, “I’m doing this to make sure that no matter what happens they have a safety net. Your parents had chosen me, and I accepted it….”

Richard shook his head​
“_Whatever_, you are leaving  first thing tomorrow morning….”​
_“If I leave.” _Zia countered…​
“They will force my mother to pay back every penny they gave us, and I won’t have it.”
​“You’ll have to drag me out by the roots of my hair, if you think I’ll let that happen.”​


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Golden Eagles Dorm - Colette's Room*



Hero said:


> _Colette Eagle_
> Horn Dog
> Part 6
> ____________________
> ...



Michael rubbed the back of his head. He had almost forgotten about her Quirk. "*Sigh* Alright, I guess I am a bit nervous about the whole thing. I haven't really seen him in a while and a lot of our former meetings had a tendency to be kind of . . . well, dangerous." He put his hands down as Camila asked him the second question. "Why I'm here? Honestly? Because I wanted someone to talk to and Colette was the first person to pop in my head. Colette's one of the only people in my Dorm that I actually know. The only other ones are the maid in the Cafe, Mimi, and my roommate, Blake. And of the two, Mimi is someone I only met today and I haven't had much time to talk with Blake, or at least today I haven't. I probably need to correct that."


----------



## Kei (Sep 2, 2016)

_
A Happy Marriage
[[6 Months Ago]]
Zia Espositto_​

The night was longer than she would ever expected it to be, but it was long, and it was silent. As she sat down at the small table in the kitchen, she watched Richard pace around the kitchen. She wanted him to talk to her, but he wouldn’t and that was what made it hard on her. If they didn’t communicate with each other, then how was this going to last? A small laugh escaped her lips, Richard would give anything to cut her off even if it meant cutting off his right hand to do it. Though Richard seemed like the type to do something so drastic.

“There no way you’ll be able to pay your family back.” She finally opened her mouth causing him to stop, “They know how much she makes, and we aren’t close with our other members of our family to ask for the amount of money to pay them back.”

Richard gripped the counter top with the force of the world, “They knew I’d be upset and in the contract it wouldn’t allow me to pay back the amount.”

“Fuckers… I give them an itch they take a fucking mile….”​
He laughed weakly, “Not even a mile fucking 100 miles, a fucking plane!”

“It’s alright….” Zia tried to warm up to him, “I made this choice, I know what I’m doin----“​
_*“YOU DON’T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!” *_Richard snapped at her, _*“YOU ARE JUST SOMEONE TO CARRY A CHILD! YOU ARE JUST…. WE’RE JUST LIKE DOG TO THEM!”*_

_*“IS THAT WHAT YOU ARE PLANNING TO DO!? IS THAT WHAT YOU ACCEPT? TO SPIT OUT A KID ANYTIME THEY SAY SO?!”*_​
Zia felt lump form up in her throat as he yelled at her,_* “THAT IS WHAT IT MEANS TO BE A BREEDER! THEY JUST WANT A POWERFUL QUIRK GRANDSON!!!”*_

Each word was like a sword that she was being stabbed through her stomach. Each one buried deeper than the other, twisting her guts and her chest until she felt the lump in her throat get bigger and bigger. Did she wanted to cry out in pain or did she want to cry! 

_No!_

Even if he wanted to stab her! Then she would take it, because she needed it!​
_“I KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!”_ Zia yelled back her fist slammed down on the table, _“I KNOW THE BREEDERS ARE ILLEGAL! I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS SO DON’T TREAT ME LIKE I’M A CHILD!”_

_*“YOU ARE A CHILD!”*_​
_“SHUT UP!”_ Zia yelled back before she quickly covered her mouth, that wasn’t how adults argued! That wasn’t what she wanted to sound like, but as she looked up at him, it was too late. It had already happened….

Richard took a deep breath, “Go to your room, tomorrow we’ll find a lawyer to see if there any way we can work out of this without your mom having to pay my family back.”

“I’m not marrying a kid… And that is final…”

Zia pushed up from the table and gave him one final stare, before rushing off to her room. ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2016)

*Max*
_Playing with your Quirk III_

Max narrowed his inquiring eyes suspiciously as he looked at Slickback, the man was hard to impress it seems. On the other hand it was also true that one big ass beam of energy wasn´t all that new, after all hecame up with it after seeing something similar in a TV show some time ago. Now considering that they had to show something else aside from pure firepower in order to keep going on with the class, Maxwell leads his fingers to his chin and makes athinking pose for a few moments. He finally found something else that he had practised before but he had scarcely used.

"Yeah!! I have soemthin´ else, teach! I need some help though" 

He openly said, looking at his classmates and his teacher. He usually didn´t use it for two reasons. First, this move was not as cool and amazing as the Flash Breath he used before; and second, even though he never stopped practising it, there didn´t seem to be a reason to use said move. The fact that it was way easier to control than the beam made him think that it was less impressive than the latter not really aware of the  amount of skill needed to do what he was about to do.

"Someone throw somethin´  at me! Something difficult ta stop with yer bare hands and that can actually hurt!"
​He asked confidently and with the same big smile he had before, he had many more things in his head that he wanted to try but for the time being this wa sthe only other thing he was able to do without some actual practise anymore.


@InfIchi @Wizzrobevox @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow


----------



## Hero (Sep 3, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Golden Eagles Dorm - Colette's Room*
> 
> 
> ...


"Well this campus has a limited area. You're bound to run into him at some point. Why don't you get it out of the way?" Camila said folding her arms. "And if you want Colette, you're going to have to take me as well. I'm not going forget that fast move you tried to pull on her. Understandably, I can't leave her to go off with a pig like you just yet "


----------



## Tenma (Sep 3, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: The Hunting Party, part 3*

*(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​If the map was accurate, there was one final stretch of forest to go before he returned to civilisation. He had left the first set of woods behind him, and ahead was a long, empty plain with a dirt road running in between. The only signs of civilisation were a sparse few old- and likely empty- houses on the edge of the path. Over the final stretch of forest, Donovan could observe the skyline of New York. Based on the buildings glittering in the sun, he could tell it was likely noontime. He'd be back in time for lunch. He would probably have whatever spread was prepared in the Bourne mansion this time- he was shacked out, after all, and didn't have the urge to scour around for someplace cheap. Did Roman or Victor get any sort of legitimate information? They had seemed awful confident, like they had done this song and dance before. Or they could e feigning it just like him. Either way, he hoped they would present some nonsense like 'number of people spotted littering in Bonflower Avenue' just like him. It would suck if they had actually managed to obtain legitimate information.

Then his body froze on instinct. He heard something coming from the forest. A deep, low roar, coming, quickly growing louder. It certainly wasn't from a bear or a mountain lion- it was accompanied by the sound of ripping branches and splattered dirt. This was something manmade. Donovan was no fool, and quickly put two and two together.

_That damn truck...
_
It burst out of the forest with frightening suddeness, its dull grey coat besmirched with dirt and leaves. Its trailer shook violently as it swerved onto the road, kicking up a violent trail of dust and smoke as it began to stabilise. The roar of its engine blared loudly like a warcry for noone else to hear. Donovan quickly realised two things- he was alone, and this truck was after _him_. He gulped, and quickly broke into a sprint.

As he did he gripped his jacket's zipper, applying Adaptive Empathy to it. His body turned into hard plastic, allowing him to run faster, and for a while he was ahead of the truck. But Donovan knew this wouldn't last long- he would never be able to reach the city if he continued on at these speeds. The truck on the other hand...this was its race to win. He swerved left and right to throw the blasted vehicle off, but it twisted and turned with him. Now he knew this monster was _definitely _after him. Either they had something to hide, or whoever was in the drivers' seat was some sort of pyscho.

He felt his legs begin to make false, imperfect steps and stumbles. Yup, he wouldn't be able to keep this scramble up for long. He turned from the dust road into the field- the gray truck followed relentlessly. He could tell by its roar it was getting closer- it was only a hundred yards away now. For a while it seemed to be losing distance in the bumpy field, but then Donovan became acutely aware he was himself slowing down slightly to avoid burrows or potholes in the earth. This was slowing him down more than his foe.

He turned back onto the road, sweating madly, The truck followed suit, engine blasting black smoke as it continued its pursuit in a fury. About 80- no, 70 yards now. He gripped onto his zipper again to re-proc Adaptive Empathy's effect- as he did, he could feel his heart beating wildly. At this point, he noticed a large, empty canal ahead, bordered by flimsy steel railings. It was about three or four metres deep from what he could tell- if he gripped on to those railings and turned to steel, that'd be child's play for him. He began to slow his pace. He needed to time this right, or he'd lose his chance. The roar of the truck grew closer, and he could practically feel it breathing down his neck like some superpredator. He was panting, sweating, his run no longer a disciplined spint but a desperate scramble. Still he slowed himself further, but convincingly. Only a twenty yards now...ten...five....

He leapt sharply to the right the instant he reached the canal, gripping the railing as he did, rapdily fusing and unfusing as he fell into onto the concrete. The truck, unable to slow drove right past him. He felt the world spinning as he made freefall- then he felt something resembling a large, invisible fist collide with his torso, knocking what air remained in his lungs and sending him spinning out of control. Before he could register what had happened he landed painfully backfirst onto the concrete. The truck passed him entirely, and without slowing, drove off towards the city as though it had never spotted him. 

Donovan lay still for a while, having turned back into flesh and bone. That blow and the fall might have killed him had he not enhanced his durability- they probably believed him dead. He rose to his feet and wiped the dust off himself. He ached all over, but he had taken no serious injuries. Without warning he let out a cry of relief- he had survived this brush with death. While he had been too worried about keeping his distance, he was aware that the truck had no number plate. It was unlikely the police would be able to locate it by the time he could realistically report to them, and he was just too tired and relieved to do so at this point.

It was a few hours later that Donovan reached the Bourne residence. He looked a mess and Roman and Victor were quite aware of it. He approached Damian to give him his report.

"About 213 stragglers in the old Golf Club. You can catch them if you want..."


----------



## Hollow (Sep 3, 2016)

Mimosa Merryweather
Class
W/ @Wizzrobevox | @InfIchi | @WorkingMoogle | @kluang | @luffy no haki 

*Classroom Chaos
Alternative Quirk Applications*​Mimi stared at Max as he had just asked for someone to give him a hand. The entire thing was reminiscent of a magician asking one of the people in the crowd to aid him in his next trick. Despite not being sure if what he was going to do next was something Mimi wanted to be involved with, she stepped forward when nobody else looked like they would. If he needed help to show what he wanted to show, she wasn’t about to refuse. She was sure her classmate would do the same if she had also requested assistance.

“Sure,” she told Max with a nod of her head. “I’ll give you a hand.”

Stepping away from the line the inactive students formed, she walked until she deemed herself far enough away from the boy that her next attack would gain momentum. Her next attack was, by no means, something practiced or something that she’d ever thought about using before, so she took her time to do things correctly and according to the image in her mind. Taking a bit from her lapis lazuli bracelet, she stretched it until she could balance it on the tip of her index finger. Immediately, the stone began to spin just like a basketball would. Except, instead of shaping it into a ball, she allowed the stone to stretch outwards into a disk as it spun over her finger, letting it grow to the size of a family sized pizza.

The center was rather thick, but the edge of the disk was as thin as a hair and as sharp as a kitchen knife. It definitely wouldn’t cut through the wall, but if Max were to just catch it without protection, he would find himself with a pretty deep cut…or lacking a finger maybe…if he got unlucky…that said, the attack wasn’t lethal but it would hurt if he got careless.

Touching the rest of her fingertips to the center of the ever spinning disk for better aim, Mimi ran a couple of steps forward and twirled in place to give her attack an even bigger boost on speed. As she met her 360º mark, her fingers released the disk, perfectly aimed at the boy’s neck.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2016)

*Max*
_Playing with your Quirk IV_

Max waited little before the blonde girl from before would offer hersefl to help with the next demonstratio. The blue-haired boy stared as Mimi began to form something with her own quirk, of course some awe struck him after he saw how the stone she was using suddenly turned into a big disc. Now that was something he hadn´t seen before, though probably just like his beams, it was something people with similar powers could do. 

_"Now that´s pretty cool...wonder if mah Flashy Flashy Flash can be shaped like that too." _were his thoughts as he saw Mimosa getting ready to throw that thing at him. His smirk became even wider if possible, it was  time to start of the most simple of magic tricks: disappearance. " Now ladies and gentlemen, look at dat disc. It´ll come straight at me like a projectile aiming ta cause me damage. And I, mah beloved public, will come out completely unscathed!!" he says waiting for the attack to come and then Mimosa, taking a few steps forward, throws the disc towards him.

"Now ya see it..." he said and then stretched out an open hand in front of himself then a circle of the same blueish white light got drawn, the diameter  was big enough to encircle most of Maxwell´s body, then in the circle got filled with the same energy creating some sort of circular surface, all of it in a split second."And now ya don´t!!" As the disc reached the circular barrier created in front of Chase, it suddenly began to disappear at a fast pce until nothing was left. Unlike with the car, not a single trace was left of that disc made of stone.

"Hahaha, how ya like it? Cool, right?" he said looking at Slickback. A super concentrated amount of energy was put in there, unlike how it would disperse to some extente with the beam, this technique had it gathered under a specific area so one could say that the true liit of his power lied in how well he managed the energy. Then there was the fact that it wasn´t clearly just some harmless light and further more, quirks had certain foundations so Maxwell exhaling breath was not an actual requirement to use his quirk contrary to what some may think when looking at his first technique.

It was almost unfair how well suited for battle his quirk was, and the development potential it had.

"By tha way, I can do one or two things more but I don´t think we can meet the conditions right now. So that´s all I can do for tha moment!! Awesome ain´t I? I´ll give mah autograph to everyone who wants it after class, ya want one as well teach? Don´t be shy."​

@InfIchi @Wizzrobevox @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 3, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *The Man of Coal: The Hunting Party, part 3*
> 
> *(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
> *​If the map was accurate, there was one final stretch of forest to go before he returned to civilisation. He had left the first set of woods behind him, and ahead was a long, empty plain with a dirt road running in between. The only signs of civilisation were a sparse few old- and likely empty- houses on the edge of the path. Over the final stretch of forest, Donovan could observe the skyline of New York. Based on the buildings glittering in the sun, he could tell it was likely noontime. He'd be back in time for lunch. He would probably have whatever spread was prepared in the Bourne mansion this time- he was shacked out, after all, and didn't have the urge to scour around for someplace cheap. Did Roman or Victor get any sort of legitimate information? They had seemed awful confident, like they had done this song and dance before. Or they could e feigning it just like him. Either way, he hoped they would present some nonsense like 'number of people spotted littering in Bonflower Avenue' just like him. It would suck if they had actually managed to obtain legitimate information.
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Report It*​
"Looks like they gave you a hard time, huh?" Victor jested with a light laugh. Kim didn't seem to find the same humor in the situation as he had with a agitated look he shot directly at the purple haired boy. It was a fair enough assumption to make that Kim wouldn't exactly be in the mood for jokes after whatever he had been through, but that's just the risk you take looking for information.



"Well, I got some juicy info myself!" He gleamed with his classic wide smile. "I managed to eavesdrop on some suspicious guys at the restaurant down on the corner of 5th street."

"Toumachi's?"

"Yeah, that's the one." Victor confirmed. "Anyway, I found this one first. I drew a picture of him on this napkin." He pulled out a crumpled up piece of tissue with a quick doodle of a man with short, scruffy auburn hair and donned in a dark grey jacket and some shades and handed it to Damian. "He had been sitting there for a while, and he hadn't touched his food at all. He didn't even seem to mind the bees buzzing around and landing on it. Being that careless with food you ordered is pretty weird. Speaking of food, the order he made was cold cut sandwich, ham and lettuce with some shredded cheese. Nothing weird on it's own, but the restaurant had a reputation for it's special sauces with it's meals, it's what made it worth eating at. Why else eat a cold cut here when you could get it cheaper and better somewhere else? It's not like he has to order something to sit down there, he was clearly trying to fit in someone, I believe, or maybe he was using that specific sandwich as a signal or something." Victor extrapolated with surprising eloquence.

"Then another guy came along and they began to discuss something." Victor then went on to recite the conversation from memory to the group.

"What about it, though?"French Fry asked. "It seems like a normal conversation to me."

"That's the point." Victor explained. "It's loaded in coded language so you don't notice the meaning. My shorthand is a little rusty so this is a rough translation, but he's the jist.-

"Took you long enough, man." "Bring anyone with you?" Which means 'Where you followed here?'

"Its just us today, bud," "Took the scenic route just cuz of that." Which means 'I took an erratic route to make sure I wasn't followed.'

"Good 'nuff. Now, what's this I hear about about the port? What's happening?"

"Just me and a couple of the boys getting together with Vico and Perc, nothing special. Val might be there two. Don't want to go and cause a scene so it's a late night thing. The kids'll be in bed by then, hell, I here they're pretty sleepy now." Vico, Perc and Val are shorthand for Vicodin, or Heroin, Percocet, or Oxycotin, and Valium, or diazepam. It's a drug shipment near the port relatively soon. Speaking of which, there's something involving children as well, but what exactly this mean and why they're 'sleepy' I don't know, but it seems like that will be done with prior to the drug shipment, which itself seems like it's happening soon, my guess is late really late tonight or tomorrow.

"Good man, don't want the wives finding out. Just make sure things stay smooth, you know what a headache the they can be." I didn't see a ring on either of their fingers, so I doubt either of them are married. More than likely, the 'wives' are code for police or authorities, based on some joke about cops ruining all the fun like wives or something, I never really got that shorthand personally. With that in mind, the 'children' might also be shorthand, but I...I don't know. I have this feeling like it's literal? You're smarter than me, Joker, so you might have a clue. My code talk is a little rusty! Hahaha!

There was also something about a brain, but I didn't quite unravel that part either. I'm pretty sure it means their leader, it's definitely not the guy I drew though, I'm sure it's someone else if it is a person. Anyways, that's all I got! That good?" Victor asked excitedly.

"Wow, that's pretty impressive Vic, but...how do you criminal shorthand?" French Fry question. Victor wasn't expecting him to ask something like that.

"Are you saying you don't?" He asked back curiosily. The non-answer seemed to do the trick as French Fry seemed to shrink back at the response. He didn't mean to sound like he did, but it was probably the best way to respond right now.

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 3, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> *Max*
> _Playing with your Quirk IV_
> 
> Max waited little before the blonde girl from before would offer hersefl to help with the next demonstratio. The blue-haired boy stared as Mimi began to form something with her own quirk, of course some awe struck him after he saw how the stone she was using suddenly turned into a big disc. Now that was something he hadn´t seen before, though probably just like his beams, it was something people with similar powers could do.
> ...






*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)​"That's very much alright, Mr. Chase. You can save the ink for the rest of your 'adoring public'." Slickback dismissively with a wave of his hand. "And please, don't waste school printing paper on headshots of yourself. Part of being a hero is environmental awareness and all that." This boy was absolutely full of himself from the looks of things, something he had very little patience for, but he had to give it to him, being able to create a shield was a good sign of future capabilities for his quirk. 

As strong of a quirk as it was, for a hero, it more than likely wouldn't be used in direct combat for obvious reasons, this wasn't a world where such power would knock the wind out of someone, and using as such, even by mistake, could lead to dire consequences. There were, of course, ways to work around this, that was the foundation of this class, and with some work, a future where he was much more adapt with his power was very likely. A future where he as humble as he was skilled, hopefully just as likely.

 "You may return to behind the line. Thank you for your assistance, Ms. Merryweather." Slickback said with a comb of his hair. "Now, to finish up class, last but not least, Mr. Lepire." 

The students looked around with a confused look on their faces, they hadn't noticed the last student who stood behind all of them quietly as the displayed their quirks.

"Ah...oui, c'est moi..." A meek, deadpan voice called out from behind the group of students.


The meek looked boy waddled beyond the yellow line and turned to face his classmates.

"Hallo, my name is Deprimeun Lepire." He announced clearly, though very drearly, with a certain level of tiredness that matched a college student who had to pull an all nighter to finish a paper due that morning. He seemed absolutely drained. Slickback started to wonder if this boy was at all suitable for displaying his quirk like this.

"Mr.Lepire-" 

"Yes, yes," Deprimeun interrupted. "What I like is milk...and the number 8...and what I don't like is..um...what a don't like is..." He began to trail off as his voice became a small mumble. "J'ai un mauvais souvenir. Excusez-moi. Je ne peux pas penser à quelque chose en ce moment." He mumbled in a quiet voice.

"Have you gotten any sleep, young man?" Slickback questioned. 

"Yes." Deprimeun replied clearly, however staring at his classmates instead of the teacher. "I got a full 8 hours. Right on the dot. 8 hours."

"Ooookay." Slickback replied. After an awkward silence, Deprimeun turned towards the the sandbag and walked towards it. Carrying it over his right shoulder, he went to the center of the field and placed the sandbag down. Going back to where he stood before he looked at sandbag and gave a small sigh. His arm then moved to cup his hand over his buttocks as a bright light began to shine from his rear end. It glowed with such incredible brilliance that the sun itself would be blushing with a bashful shine. The students had to raise their hands over their eyes as they squinted to see what was going on, while Slickback had already covered his eyes in a part of shades he wore around his neck.

As the light finally died down and the students vision returned, the could see Deprimeun holding a glowing yellow oval in his hand the size of a baseball. With a strong step forward, he took the stance of a professional baseball player as he chucked the ovaloid are the sandbag with tremendous force.

"My quirk is..without a doubt..."

As the yellow projectile hit the bag, a huge explosion bloomed from the point of contact and a foul stench emitted from it filling the stadium, causing the students to pinch their noses in disgust to it.

"*Le pire.*"

*Quirk: Skunk! Deprimeun can release several different aerosols and gases from his gluteous maximus in various ways!  His stomach will start to ache if he overdoes it, that stinks!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 3, 2016)

Damian Bourne
Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
The Final Act













@Tenma @Wizzrobevox 
It was a quarter after six and the deadline for Damian's assignment had long passed. His students had all arrived with their share of information.

             "About 213 stragglers in the old Golf Club. You can catch them if you want..."Donovan stated flatly. His face, however, told an entirely different story. He was the last to arrive at the mansion and from the dry sweat that emanated from his shirt, and the disturbance in his breathing Damian concluded that he had been running.

    "Is that all you have for me? Those, what you call stragglers, I've known about them for years. They are harmless, every two weeks I stop by during patrol and drop off food and supplies. Why do you think the city has yet to move them? Or why no one has bothered to tear down the old Gold Club. Now, Kim, why don't you tell me what you really saw" Donovan, when gazing at his piercing glare, yielded to his will.

         "A truck. On my way from the old Golf Club I spotted a truck. I assumed that they didn't see me and took the forest route back to the manor. Then all of a sudden the truck was tailing. I had to take...drastic measures to escape." He explained, the recollection of what happened made him relive the terror.

   "Shake it off kid. Whatever quick thinking you did saved your life. It appears you are more resourceful than you appear" Donovan recoiled backward at Damian's remark. Underneath the condescension was a genuine compliment.

   "Next" Damian called for the next student.

    Roman approached the hero and retold his experience. "During my sweep of the projects I ran into some dingy old bar, where all the hoodrats and cons hang out. Anyways, I decided to take a more aggressive approach to the assignment and had to beat down a couple of delinquents to get some attention. Next thing I know I'm being recruited by some fat promoter for the New York Hell Blazers Club, you know the notorious gang in Manhattan. So the guy tells me that he needs a lookout for this operation he has planned, an ambush at the docks. Apparently a rival gang is expecting a special shipment or something. These guys wanna intercept it, and take them down in the process." 

      In juxtaposition with Victor's story Damian could see the connection. Secretly, he knew about the operation taking place in the docks. He'd conducted his own investigation of the matter weeks prior. However, the boys' intel only confirmed what he was afraid of. The operation was not as small scale as it appeared. And the Hell Blazer's involvement meant that there would be some big guns present. Part of him felt like sending the boys home, his little mission had begun to get out of control. Unfortunately, he knew it was too late. The boys were amateurs, trainees who have barely had their feet wet. Yet, their flaws aside, they had managed to land a strike a blow against him. And that alone gave him faith that they were up to the task.

        "Suit up" He concluded. "Kito took it upon herself to get you maggots a gift. If it were up to me I'd get you lot a sac of monkey piss but she-"

       "Is always right" A feminine tone commanded from the background. "Isn't that right, dear?"

      Damian quickly cleared his throat, masking his flustered disposition. "Moving on. Open your bags and in it them you'll find military grade combat suits. Their composition consists of Nomex fire-resistant, triple-weave Kevlar-lined material. It provides protection against damage and is yo a degree  resistant to electricity." 

    "That is...surprisingly bad ass" Roman blurted out.

            "Bad-ass or not, don't get the wrong idea, you're not entirely bulletproof. If you find yourself under the line of fire long enough, you'll be riddled with more holes than the American Justice System." He corrected Roman. "I understand you're all still freshmen, and have yet to construct your own costumes. My wife's unnecessary meddling, and -" His side eye met Kito's gaze. "Amiable intentions are for you to incorporate the suit's material into whatever costume you choose to develop in the future" He corrected himself.

         "Now, if you're done being amused by my misfortune, I suggest you suit up. We leave in ten minutes" He said, storming off.


-Port of Manhattan Docks



Tonight the Manhattan Docks dons the appearance of a battle field. Alongside a dozen of Blackgate's own ex-con criminals, ranging from your common thief, arsonist, and repeated offenders of aggravated assault, stood three pale skinned individuals.

The giant of the trio, Brock "CinderBlock" Jones was in the process of enacting "justice" on the man whose neck he had clutched by his iron grip.

"I-I'm S-S-S" The man struggled to release his words.

"I can't hear you!!" Cinderblock bellowed. "Apologize to her!. Apologize for calling my sister crazy"

The woman, Delilah Jones, was far from sane. A usual at Harlems, "BlackGate" Asylum. Delilah Jones was an arsonist whose idea of an ideal date was setting children on fire. She found great pleasure in seeing her brother torment her hecklers.

"Kill him Brockie! Kill him!" She cheered on.

"Say your sorry!" He bellowed once more.

THUD!
The man's head left his body and made a small dent on the boardwalk. The severed head rolled backward and ceased its movement when it bumped into the leg of a tall, lanky pale man.

"Dad always said you played too much with your food" Lenard Jones, who was known to the people of New York as the serial killer "Guillotine", had a perverse fixation with severed heads. His right hand had transformed into a long, jagged steel blade. Using his free hand he wiped off the blood that dripped from his blade.

"How many do we have?" Lenard asked his brother. 

"Not counting the 12 men here, or this fool you just cut down, we have 27. The 15 armed guards are on their way with the shipment."

"Lennie, Brockie!!! I wanna see it, I wanna see them burn!" The deranged pyromancer cried out. 

"No can do sis, can't touch the merchandise" Cinderblock replied. 

"Worry not dearest sister" Lenard had withdrew a hand of tarot cards. "Fate has it that, tonight shall be one dripped in crimson rain"

Crimson Rain. The moon at its apex, and the sun now a remnant of the past. The night would indeed be one showered in blood.
​


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Golden Eagles Dorm - Colette's Room*



Hero said:


> "Well this campus has a limited area. You're bound to run into him at some point. Why don't you get it out of the way?" Camila said folding her arms. "And if you want Colette, you're going to have to take me as well. I'm not going forget that fast move you tried to pull on her. Understandably, I can't leave her to go off with a pig like you just yet "



"Are you still distrusting me off of that? I am not a - you know what, forget it." Michael sighed as he pinched the bridge of his nose. "And I'm waiting until tonight for that since I don't know where he is. I mean, I could probably try and call - " Michael stopped talking immediately before looking at his contacts. The first thing he noticed was the fact that all of his contacts from the school were female. He probably needed to fix that. The other thing was the realization that he had forgotten to add Blake's number when he was in the room.

"Dammit." He put away his phone. "I suppose I forgot to ask him about that. I seem to be doing that a lot today." He looked over to them. "Speaking of, I should probably give you guys this." He took out a piece of paper with his number on it. "Can I have your numbers? I'm kind of building up a bunch of contacts in the school. Now, I really have to get to Victor some time soon and I'll have basically have everyone I've met so far."

There were two purposes to this statement; the first was what he said and was innocent; the other was more mischievous. To be blunt, he wanted to mess with Camila and see her reaction to said statement. He had his phone on camera in case she made a memorable face.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Blake Ackermann
Nature Area*

Blake had taken a break on the beachside in order to place a mark on the precise spot where his telescope should be placed. "Now, let's see . . . " He moved on the shore just outside of the water's reach as he looked at his map. "I should be able to see everything from yesterday at any point near here. Still, I should probably find somewhere outside of the tides' way." He pointed to a spot in the sand in the middle of the beach. "The spot should be either here or slightly forward." He placed a bundle of threads onto the ground as he shaped them into plates as they shoveled into the sand.

As the hole was made, Blake placed a small rod made entirely out of threads inside of the hole and buried it. "Well, that should be a good enough marker. For now, at least. Hopefully no one digs it up." He walked off the beach as he made his way back to his room; now that his first task was finished, he needed to prepare for his next one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 4, 2016)

*Kyle Weather's Emergency First Aid, First Class*​


InfIchi said:


> Charlie shook his head. "I don't care what other people need." He removed his feet from his desk and placed them firmly back on the ground. "I'm me and I don't need to worry about much else besides how I'm going to make it to number one." He grinned. "If this shit gets me there, then I'm all for this class. Helpin people, savin lives, gettin to that sweet sweet Number 1 spot..." He grinned. "Then I can afford whatever I want." He noted the offer in his mind however. "Lunch sounds great. Nothin better than free food." Though to be honest... almost all of Charlie's food was free...


"So this is all for money... You need to cheer up, you have a look on your face like your world is going to end at any moment or something. Smile, SMILE and laugh it off. That's part of your job as a hero as well."


> Kyle nodded, "Well yes and no. Obviously you wont be needing your quirk for the first three lessons and beyond that during the exam... Well... Anything goes." He laughed a little. "You'll see! You'll see! But yes once you get to the final exam, you will be able to utilize your quirks in any way you see fit to handle the situation."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There had been quite the silence after that story, Mel coughs on purpose to break it.
"That's a weird question. I would hope we wouldn't give the teacher stress by having him think of the past like that."
@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12


----------



## kluang (Sep 4, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> *Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*
> (@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)​"That's very much alright, Mr. Chase. You can save the ink for the rest of your 'adoring public'." Slickback dismissively with a wave of his hand. "And please, don't waste school printing paper on headshots of yourself. Part of being a hero is environmental awareness and all that." This boy was absolutely full of himself from the looks of things, something he had very little patience for, but he had to give it to him, being able to create a shield was a good sign of future capabilities for his quirk.
> 
> As strong of a quirk as it was, for a hero, it more than likely wouldn't be used in direct combat for obvious reasons, this wasn't a world where such power would knock the wind out of someone, and using as such, even by mistake, could lead to dire consequences. There were, of course, ways to work around this, that was the foundation of this class, and with some work, a future where he was much more adapt with his power was very likely. A future where he as humble as he was skilled, hopefully just as likely.
> ...




*"NOW THAT IS NASTY QUIRK!!!!"* shout Zozo as reflex. She wasn't paying any attention after clearing her head of smash a beautiful car. All she can think off is a new attack style. Maybe an upward slash. Like Hadouken? Or is it call Shoryuken? Whatever Max doing, she don't care. And all of a sudden a student release the nastiest thing ever. She just shouts without thinking.

(@InfIchi@luffy no haki@WorkingMoogle@kluang@Hollow)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2016)

_
A Happy Marriage
[[6 Months Ago]]
Zia Espositto_​
She couldn’t fall asleep. Even when she closed her eyes and counted sheep, she could feel it the pain of not knowing creeping in the back of her head. Almost like a beat trying to bash in through the back door of her head, it kept her up and turning. If he didn’t accept her then that meant, that her family wouldn’t be back at square one, but negative ten. They’ll be in so much debt, that Zia knew that even if she turned 60, there was no way she was going to able to help her mom, and it would fall to her brother. It would destroy her whole family….

She _*couldn’t *_let that happen.​
She couldn’t be placed in _that situation_….​
Zia could have cared less if he loved her or would ever love her. Richard could go around and cheat on her all he wanted, and she wouldn’t care for it. As long as her family was safe, as long as her mom could go to the hospital when she needed to and not worry about hospital bills. Her brother could go into any school he wanted without worrying about how much it cost. As long as those two things were possible, then, love didn’t factor in it at all.

So when the morning came and she saw Richard in the kitchen, for some reason a thought came to her mind that wasn’t hers….

A dark nasty thought that consumed her, even as she looked at him, her eye sight began to waver as it turned black.​
“Hey!” Richard called out to her as he placed his phone in his pocket, Zia jumped that her ability to see returned to her, she looked up at him and for a minute he looked concerned, before resulting back to his default angry face, “We are going to the family lawyer office to see if we can get this contract worked out.”

“I booked one last night, get ready, do you have any of your information on you?” 
​Zia nodded her head as her stomach plopped to the bottom of her, when she turned back to him, she couldn’t think of anything else to do but to beg.

“Please…I’m not asking you to love me!” Zia tried to words right, but the more she thought at what was on line, it jumbled all around, “You don’t! You can love someone else! You can go out as much as you want with whoever you want! I don’t care!”

“But please think about this….”​
“I *need *this for my family….”​
Richard closed his eyes as he placed his hands on his face, “Look little one, you are actually very mature, but you don’t know what you getting yourself into, and you need to act more like a kid. You’ve gotta live your life…”

Zia took a deep breath, “I….I know what it means to accept this!”

“If you just listen to me! If you just understand me for a minute and what I’m trying to -----“​

_*“THERE NOTHING TO UNDERSTAND!” *_Richard banged his hand on the table,_* “ANY WAY YOU LOOK AT THIS ITS WRONG!”*_

“And whether you accept that or not, is not my problem, but at the end of the day, this isn’t going to happen. I’m not letting you stay here, and I’m not going to play happy home with a child!”​
“_That’s final!_ And get ready….”​
“We *are *leaving soon.”​


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2016)

_
A Happy Marriage
[[6 Months Ago]]
Zia Espositto_​
_*“Until she’s fucking 18?! THAT’S TWO YEARS FROM NOW!”*_

_*“Oh man, you still have a temper don’t you, but yep, no ifs and or buts about it, the contract is valid until she’s 18 and both of you agree that you don’t want to stay with each other, that's the only way both of you can escape the contract.”*_​
 Zia felt her heart lighten up a bit at the news, for a minute she thought life was actually working into her favor, but for Richard, he’s was fuming. The lawyer that worked with the Castillo family was of course matter of fact about it. The contract was tight as hell, the family thought of all the possible ways that Richard would try to get out of it, and locked it down. However, all the ways that they locked it down hurt her family. If he tried to nullify the contract, there was different types of interest that varied, but all of them were things he couldn’t help pay back.

Calculating her mom’s annual income including tax, and with two kids, there was no way a single mom could pay back over a million dollars of loans that his family gave her. He either had to pull the trigger on them, and send them into a spiraling debt that they would never get out of, or wait two years and then get out of it. 

Zia was happy that his parents knew that he was a good person deep down all that rage, because with the news he just sat back and grumbled. Maybe there was some good underneath all that rage…

*“Your family has always been troublesome, I’m sorry for you Miss Espositto.”* The lawyer smiled at her, he was a well cut man with a nice bread. A slight pudgy belly, but it jiggled when he laughed and he almost reminded her of an uncle that came over to family reunions with the best jokes, _*“But with a quirk like yours, you must be prone to trouble?”*_

Richard looked over at her, “Her quirk is a transformer one right? What’s so much trouble in that?”

Zia eyes widen as she gripped her dress,* “Transformer? Is that all you know about her quirk?”*

*“She’s has a beast quirk….”*

She could feel Richard’s eyes fall on her, there was no way that it wouldn’t. A beast quirk isn’t something to joke about.​
_*“Yeah says here in their financial statements, her mom is still paying off a kid’s hospital bill.” *_The lawyer presented him with the  documents,_* “Apparently a fight broke out, and she was the one that won.”*_

_*“And there no history of control reform courses in the statement.”*_​
_*“So more than likely the girl next to you is a ticking time bomb, but that like most women isn’t it!” *_The lawyer laughed causing his belly to jiggle.

“Zia, you’ve never been to hero school?” Richard voice was filled with accusation and concern, a mixture of contradictory. "You never learned how to control your own quirk?"

Zia snapped her head so quickly,_* “BECAUSE ITS EXPENSIVE!”*_

“We have to pay insurance, you know!” Zia eyes shot everywhere, “They ask you dispel your information… And…. And I…”

“I’m the reason why my mom is having a hard time!!!”​
Beast quirks were dangerous things, and people didn’t take too kindly to them. Not anyone, insurance company would jack up rates if they found out a kid had a dangerous quirk like this. Apartments and housing complexes wouldn’t accept her mom when they found out her quirk. They struggled so much trying to find a home, and for the longest time they were placed in a shitty place, until now.

Until they finally found a good home with the help of his parents….

_*And she didn’t want to give that up!*_​
_She didn’t want to give that up for the world!_​
The security! The benefits! The knowing that her mom and her little brother didn’t have to worry about what’s broke or fixed, or when the next pay check is coming. They could get anything they wanted and it’d be so easy to live….

“I don’t want to be a hero!” Zia placed her hand on her chest, “I just want to make my life easier. I want to make my mom’s life easier…”

“I’ve caused so much trouble for my own family….”

_“Let me do this….”_
​_“*Please *allow me to be your wife….”_​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2016)

-Somewhere-​
The dark hall was filled with the echoing sounds of tick tack tick, the sounds of nails scratching against metal over and over, tick tack tick, the repetitive sound. The halls were connected to one another, in long and intricate tunnels leading to god knew where. Though there was no god here, the smell was evident of that. Even the rats had fled this place long ago, there was no place for them here. Tick tack tick, the hells echoed the sound, disguising the exact origin of the noise.


The muffled cries of a young voice could be heard as you neared the center room of this maze of stone and steel. “One two one one seven one four seven...” The mans voice sounded like a pebbles in a blender slowly turning to sand. His hands twitched and move continuously, resembling a spiders legs crawling through it’s web. “Seven seven one seven seven...” His fingers scraped and clawed at the metal table before him as he rocked himself back and fourth.


Atop the table lay the body of a young woman, her clothing stripped from her. The man stood over this woman, towering like tree shaking in the wind. A crimson cloak covered his body, hiding his frame from her sight… but the one thing that she could see, oh so vividly, was her own reflection looking back at her. He grinned widely as he murmured his mantra, “One seven twelve one one two one one.” The numbers were pure gibberish but he kept repeating them constantly, over and over.


His hand touched the surface of his reflective helmet, slowly caressing it, as though it were the womans own face, fingers resting at his open mouth. “Seven seven eight seven four four two seven.” He bit down on his own digit as he spoke, blood begging to trickle down to the black cloth that covered his neck and chin. “Seven eight one one eight eight eight ate ate ATE HATE HATE!” The calm and somewhat collected man began screaming, growling at the top of his lungs, biting down on his fingers, blood spraying across the woman as she lay on the time.


“HATE HATE HATE!” The blood began to swirl and move about the air, transforming into a spiraling drill above the woman. “HATE HATE HATE!” The sounds of muffled screaming were all that followed the maddening screams of hate.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2016)

Takoda- Quirk Class

( @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow @Wizzrobevox )


Takoda stood there as the others revealed and utilized their quirks… He didn’t really know how to take their abilities. Some of them seemed to be incredibly… violent. The young girl with the sword, who decided to slice and dice up a car without ever even giving a second thought… there was the laser beam like man, he heard of that guy… it wasn’t directly of-course it was just from here and there as he was walking around the school.


Takoda didn’t really know how to take any of this and especially not the final student with the skunk like quirk… there was really nothing to say about him other than, he really hoped he’d never be teamed up with that student and in fact… would probably openly deny that person any friendship… he was just too smelly and honestly, Takoda just… couldn’t handle that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 4, 2016)

Karma15 said:


> Damian Bourne
> Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
> The Final Act
> 
> ...


*The Bonds We Share For Now: From Sperm To Embroys
*​
There comes a time in a professional public servant's life when they are first put into the field. That moment of realization that the path they have strived for has become reality, the moment the weight of their decisions would effect the lives of people they're not likely to even acknowledge again.


Some debuts are more glamourous than others, some face life-changing events on the first day while others simply do the every expectations of their jobs.


But no matter what their journey begins with, there is a common factor between them in that matter, whether they be policemen, firemen, or even hero, that moment within a moment that solidifies that goal into a reality.


The moment the put on their uniform, their symbol of work, their honor to maintain professionalism, ethics, and excellent workmanship, is the moment they go from being dreamers...

To officials.​
"Ready for patrol, Joker!"

@Tenma @Karma15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 4, 2016)

Camila Manzanares
Introduction
______________________________












__________________________________

"Along with the trust issues, one of the hardest parts to deal with is the feeling of not being believed or supported, especially by your own friends and extended family. When I have been through so much pain and hurt and have to live with the scars every day. I have cried many times about everything and how my relatives gave no support or love to me as a kid when _it_ all came out." Camila said somberly sitting across from Dr. Henderson in the discomfort of a therapy session. "Not-"

Before Camila continued her story, Dr. Henderson interrupted the very troubled girl. "Excuse me, Camila, I don't believe you said what 'it' is."

Camila shuddered and drew in a shaky breath. "Yes, um, I'm getting there....Not one relative ever came up to that innocent little girl I was and said 'I am sorry for that exorcism your parents put you through' or 'We will make sure your parents are brought to justice and nothing like this ever happens again'. Instead they said hurtful things like, 'It was the Will of God' or 'You do know your parents did it because they love you.' or 'They did it to save your soul'. Well what if I didn't want to be saved?!" Camila was standing up and this point and screaming at Dr. Henderson who sat calmly across from Camila, posted up in a comfy chair. "Dr. Henderson, their way of thinking...it's a sick."

"I agree 100% Camila, child abuse is child abuse,whether or not it is for a god does not matter." Dr. Henderson got up from her chair and slowly walked to the other side of the room that contained a book shelf. Shuffling through her collection, she found a beautifully embroidered bible and turned to Camila. "Our parents were our first gods. If parents are loving, nurturing, and kind, this becomes a child’s definition of the creator. If parents were controlling, angry, and manipulative, then this becomes the child's definition. What is your relationship?"

"It _almost_ brings tears to my eyes...the way my parents are...you tell them a wall is wet with paint and they touch it for verification, but haha...you tell them there is this big man in the sky and they'll believe blindly. Unlike them, I refuse to acknowledge a capricious, vile, stupid god that creates a world which is so full of injustice and pain. My parents cannot accept the obvious truth, denial is where they would rather stay. God's dead and frankly that's alright with me." Camila said coldly.

Dr. Henderson nodded, acknowledging what Camila was saying to her as she wrote down Camila's feelings. The guidance counselor looked up at Camila with sad, sympathetic eyes. "First and foremost, I want to express my condolences for the loss of your brother. I can assure you that everything in our power is being done to find him. However, I do have some questions to ask you about him. Did he experience any of this same abuse at home?"

Camila chuckled awkwardly playing with her thumbs. "Ah...Isacc. He always hated it when I talked about our family as 'dysfunctional' or 'abusive.' I can hear him now, just saying 'Think about what you are asking me to accept—that our parents didn't love you, care about you, or protect you!' If he had to choose between 'me being abused' or 'me being sick and crazy,' it was less painful for him to see me as nuts than to imagine our parents as evil." Camila said before getting to the meat of Dr. Henderson's question. "But to answer your question, no. Isaac was glorified by my parents as a gift from Heaven..and me...I came from the other place. In the minds of my parents, they were the victims; I was the abuser. While everything I did was a mistake, Isaac could do absolutely nothing wrong...well except for the fact they didn't know he was a cum guzzling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but I have no doubt they'd love him regardless."

During this point in their therapy session, Dr. Henderson quickly scribbled a message down in her notes, while also making sure to observe Camila's quickly deteriorating disposition.


> -Note-
> Many toxic parents compare one sibling unfavorably with another to make the target child feel that she's not doing enough to gain parental affection. This motivates the child to do whatever the parents want in order to regain their favor.



"It was very difficult to develop a proper sense of self-esteem in my dysfunctional family. Having very little self-worth, looking at my own character defects became so overwhelming there was no room for inward focus. It was so bad that when I arrived to Grand Heroics High, I needed to keep people from knowing me. I had already rejected me, but if anyone knew how flawed I was, they would also reject me and I could not stand any more rejection. I was not worthy of someone understanding me so my classmates definitely would not get the chance. Instead, I became the judge to evaluate, reject, attack, and or find fault within them. I didn’t accept me so how can I accept them or anyone for that matter? Thankfully, I have been able to grow since then"

Dr. Henderson opened her mouth to speak, but she was cut off by Camila who was growing increasingly out of touch through her catharsis.

"My only regret is that no one told me at the beginning of my journey what I'm telling you now, there will be an end to your pain. Dr. Henderson, I've released all my pent-up emotions, and am experiencing a lightness and buoyancy I haven't felt since I discovered my quirk as a very young child. The past no longer feels like a lode of radioactive ore contaminating the present. Sometimes I feel angry when someone infringes on my territory, but I don't overreact. I feel sad when something bad happens to me, but I won't sink into despair. I feel joy when I have a good day, and my happiness won't be clouded with guilt for what I have done."

"And what did you do?" Dr. Henderson probed cautiously.

"I wanted money and all his power, all his glory..." Camila sighed wistfully

Dr. Henderson knew that once she laid her accusation on the table it could not be withdrawn. However based on today's session, she had reasons to believe her disturbing leap to conclusions. Taking a deep breath, Dr. Henderson understood there was no turning back.

"Camila, did you hurt Isaac?"​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Sep 5, 2016)

*The Man of Coal: Bullets

(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​Bullet-proof outfits? Donovan should have felt a sense of security in donning the jet-black tracksuit, but he was instead filled with a sense of dread. He felt the kevlar-leather- it was definitely the real thing, in fact, of a higher standard than the real thing. By turning himself into assorted durable materials Donovan was capable of consistently enhancing his own durability, but regardless, some extra protection never hurt.

Why then, did he feel so ominous about the upcoming patrol?

Perhaps it was because in the scouting mission, it had appeared he had _expected _them to actually penetrate crime operations, to return with legitimate information. And they all had, even him. Roman and Victor had even returned with specific details regarding entire trafficking operations. And Damian had not seemed the least bit surprised. Was crime really that bold in this city, operating in practically broad daylight?

More importantly, were they about to go battle this evil?

Of course, there was a chance they would simply bump into some legitimate criminal organization, in which case the Silhouette would take care of the rabble while they took notes. But Donovan could not shake the feeling that he was being _intentionally _set on this path, and that he was not expected to merely play bystander.

Why would Kito Bourne insist on them wearing kevlar? Did she know more than she let on? Was he expected to face the bullets in this patrol mission? He turned to Victor and Roman. They had seemed to treat their intellogence- their infiltration of an operation and the high-level information like a matter of course, as though this were nothing new to them. Was this all part of one big joke?

"Hey, Don, don't just stand stand there. We gotta go." Roman called out from the doorway. Donovan quickly turned and followed with a curt nod. He was being ridiculous. Victor, Roman and himself- the three of them were just 3 teenage boys taking their first dip into the world of heroes. He had been getting all antsy for no reason at all, surely. He wouldn't know how badly Roman or Victor were truly shaken by their discovery- they could be hiding their fears, just like he was.

But even as Donovan stepped into New York's starless night, he couldn't quite shake the feeling there was a bullet at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

kluang said:


> "Hehehe...Haa...I..."
> 
> "....."
> 
> ...


​
When two people are very dissimilar one must make the conscious effort to rise above the differences and try to understand the person. Gwen Khristie didn't see a younger version of herself in Tiffany Maye, she saw someone someone she had a tenuous respect for even if others did not. As she listened to Tiffany's experience she saw the best and worst of what was being offered from the novice teacher.

"I think what you're doing is admirable in it's own way. You're doing this for your own reasons but at the end of the day you're contributing to saving lives by trying to bring the best out of these kids. This is not the sort of problem I would like to have but my hands are tied. I have a meeting with the Board of Trustees this week and I can't tell them that I have no disciplinary action to take. You're very understanding of that fact..."

The God's Eye did not need her powers to see the strain this was having on Tiffany, anything negative that could be said was no doubt being said by the younger teacher's inner critic. Still that did not mean that God's Eye wasn't still going to throw some body blows.

"That doesn't change the fact that you displayed poor decision making throughout. You went on the offensive when you had too much to lose. You are fortunate luck could work as a deodorant to failure. Mr.Castillo is the sort of sanctimonious blowhard who would call for your resignation but my sight has confirmed that would not be a favorable outcome. I will not leave you twisting in the wind, my suggestion..."

No matter how much she had cushioned it beforehand the God's Eye still had a harsh way about her, where even if you were reassured of the worst outcome not coming to pass there was still anxiety.

"We will temporarily and as opposed to sending you home without pay you will report to the custodial department for your cart. You will be the custodian for the freshman facilities."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 5, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Kyle Weather's Emergency First Aid, First Class*​
> "So this is all for money... You need to cheer up, you have a look on your face like your world is going to end at any moment or something. Smile, SMILE and laugh it off. That's part of your job as a hero as well."
> There had been quite the silence after that story, Mel coughs on purpose to break it.
> "That's a weird question. I would hope we wouldn't give the teacher stress by having him think of the past like that."
> @Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12



Charlie grinned after Mel spoke, "Well of-course, money and luck are the only things you can count on in this world." he kicked his feet back up and leaned back as far as the chair would allow him. “I don’t think I need to go into the reasons why, just sit back and relax. You’re basking in the presence of the top hero in America… maybe the world. We’ll see how it goes.” Charlie laughed a little bit, This was of-course his ultimate end goal… all the money he could ever want or need.

Though as for Kyle, He smiled at Mel. "Do not worry, such questions aren't going to cause me to go into some PTSD styled flashback. I'm perfectly fine. But I'll open the floor to any more questions you have, before the lesson officially begins."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 5, 2016)

Tenma said:


> *The Man of Coal: Bullets
> 
> (@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
> *​Bullet-proof outfits? Donovan should have felt a sense of security in donning the jet-black tracksuit, but he was instead filled with a sense of dread. He felt the kevlar-leather- it was definitely the real thing, in fact, of a higher standard than the real thing. By turning himself into assorted durable materials Donovan was capable of consistently enhancing his own durability, but regardless, some extra protection never hurt.
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Tummy Ache*​
"Oo! Oo! I spy with my little eye...something that is...black!"

"The walls."

"Man, this game is too easy." Victor pouted as he sunk onto his seat. As fast as the vehicle that Damian had was, it still seemed like it was an enternity before they could reach the peir, mostly because there was nothing to do while they were getting there. The atmosphere would be tense to most, but to Victor, it was probably the biggest bore on the planet. What was he supposed to do while they were stuck in the caverns of the Owl-Lair?

His stomach growled a bit.

He had a tummy ache.

Great.

He grabbed his stomach slightly with his hand as he looked down. He rubbed it a bit, but there was something that had gone and riled it up, and he could imagine what. Something was going to happen, and it was big. Where they going to the drug heist down by the docks? That would explain the need for armor, and that would make sense thinking back to that super microwave or computer or whatever Damian had and how much of a hardbutt he was, he probably have some prior knowledge to this whole thing.

If that were the case though, why wouldn't he just mention that? It wasn't a big deal if they were on patrol or if they were busting up a drug trade, granted one was more harrowing than the other, but it shouldn't be too bad with Damian there if they kept their wits about them. Was he just over thinking it?


_Gggrrrrrllll_


No, there WAS something up here, he could smell it, taste it, his appetite wouldn't be flaring up if there wasn't a meal being prepared. His stomach wouldn't be aching this much. He stared at Damian for a moment, seemingly motionless.

"Hey Damian, how much faith do you have in us?" He asked honestly.

"Hm?"

"I'm asking, how dangerous would this patrol have to be for you to consider not bringing us and maybe calling in pros? I love having fun, don't get me wrong. I once rode a camel wearing a alligator footsies, you know? Super fun stuff like that!" He tried to explain, hoping his words weren't getting jumbled in his context. "Well, I guess the question I'm asking is...

Is it really okay for you to do this, Damian?"​
@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## Hero (Sep 5, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Prologue​











_______________________​
In the dark behind the glare of the television, like a mannequin behind  it, Gretchen could see a silhouette and it wasn't moving. It was maybe seven foot  high with its shoulders hunched and she blinked to make sure it was real.  The TV fuzzed gray and white and black and she had a lump in her throat  that she couldn't swallow away. "Caleb" Gretchen whispered for her brother. Clawing out gently  beneath the down cover, reaching for his hand. But she couldn't find it.  And he didn't answer. 

Making sure to stay under the covers, Gretchen reached her hand into the desk drawer at the bedside to grab a match. Quickly, she struck the match and lit the wick of the candle that sat upon the desk drawer. Now with a light illuminating the room slightly, Gretchen came to realize that the silhouette she saw in the dark belonged to that of a monster, and dangling from its mouth was the hand of a child. Throwing back the covers, the girl unleashed a blood curdling scream and made an exit for the room door. She slipped down a flight of stairs making her getaway, but that didn't slow the girl down one bit.​
​
The outside was so cold, the exposed flesh of Gretchen's face felt like ice. It was essential that Gretchen know everything, the routes she took and the lay of the land, in order to get back inside where her grandparents were, in order to get away. The silver moon glowed overhead, mocking her. Somewhere in the trees an owl hooted its laughter at her impending doom. The rhythm of the footsteps, the sound of whatever was coming down the stairs behind Gretchen was driving her toward peeing her shorts.​
Gretchen's arms jutted out at awkward angles as she continued to sprint at a breakneck pace. Her soil-dark eyes were clouded over by tears she hadn't been able to shed. When she reached the bottom of the stairs, she lifted a hand, fingernails flashing chipped red polish, and pulled the key for the Inn's lobby from her handbag, and fumbled to twist it in the lock. "AAAAAAAAAAAH! GRAMMY, PAPA!" Gretchen screamed and banged on the door for her grandparents while she looked over her shoulder to watch the "presence," whatever it was, sulking down the stairs to cause her harm. "Come on, come on, stop shaking. You can do this." Gretchen sniffed still trying to open the door. On her next attempt of trying to guide the key into the hole, she missed and dropped the key onto the wooden floorboards where it managed to slip through the cracks and fall into the bushes.  

Completely broken down in tears of despair, Gretchen turned around to face the creature that was now standing millimeters behind her. Gretchen crossed herself and prayed as she watched the monster's mouth widen, tongue lashing around hungrily. Her hands shaking from fright, she pressed  herself against the locked door and screamed out like a a person being sent through a wood chipper. The huge, ugly thing screamed like a hawk and descended upon Gretchen, effortlessly swallowing her whole. After consuming the girl, the presence immediately dissipated just in the nick of time before the girl's grandmother opened the inn's locked door.​
The elderly woman called for her granddaughter but got no response. All she could see left of her sweet Gretchen, was one lonesome shoe. ​


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

Hollow said:


> _Mimi
> Gym – Afternoon || Wednesday
> W/ Dimitri (@Kenju)_
> 
> ...



@Hollow 

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF
*How To Become Famous For Dummies*

Dimitri was getting frustrated, what was with this girl? He was constantly trying to get over the obvious charm of his merchandise. Honestly, who wouldn't want this extravagant design that would have any girl clamoring over it? At least, that's what the boy thought of it. He had a visibly pouty expression to the verge of almost being comical. "Hey now, I'll have you know I'm trying my hardest here. Do you know how difficult it was to get to make these!?" he exclaimed while lightly rubbing his hand up and down the fabric of the shirt.​
 The green-haired student folded his arms in dismay. Repeatedly tapping the side of his arm with his finger as a show of impatience over he situation. "Really now, you should consider yourself lucky to get this kind of opportunity," while he said that, in reality, it was the total opposite. The girl was rather unlucky at the moment. That was further proved by the new interlopers entering the scene. "hoo~ more customers?" a cute smile concealing mischief appeared on his lips.

"What? As if, little troll," a solid and sassy rejection from one of the gymnasts sent his smile crashing down. "Eh?" Dimitri's head ticked to the left with a face of unease. As he watched the little group have their fun with his blond customer, the boy's expression was one that American's called 'resting bitch face'. He was a second away from lashing out until the blond he was speaking to, flashed a hateful glare that sent a chill down his spine.   

Thankfully, this scene did not end with Dimitri's blood being splattered throughout the halls. From the looks of it, those girls were simply teasing the newbie within club, which was the blond. 'I guessed that was the issue,' he thought to himself. Someone fake like himself could naturally smell other fakes in his surroundings. "Good riddance," he stuck his tongue out at their backs as the group of misfits walked away.

Midway through his act of immaturity, the blond beside him apologized and introduced herself, to his surprise. "Mimosa...I mean Mimi, really!? You would!?" he lightly blushed in excitement. He happily held her hand in response. "Dimitri Alexandrof, that's the name given by my lovely mother," adjusting his green trench=coat, he gave the girl a welcoming smirk, not as conniving as before. "Mimi, I'm ecstatic that you have decided to purchase my merchandise,....." it was then that the conniving grin from before returned as he held Mimi's hand within both of his. "However, there's something still unsettled isn't there~?" he further  approached within her space with a wicked aura around him.

"It's about those girls from before. What they did was pretty tasteless wasn't it? Don't they deserve their punishme- no, your justice! As rising heroes in training, it's our duty to respond to the call of justice, do you not agree?" he claimed his intention was one of heroism and justice, but if you asked anyone that was looking at his face, it could be seen as one of villainy and vengeance.

"What am I trying to get at you ask? Well that is.......a prank!"


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
Final Act



@Wizzrobevox @Tenma 
The black, Mercedes-Model vehicle cruised through the streets of Manhattan. Damian set in the coordinates and the automated driving system took into effect. The vehicle zipped through incoming vehicles with super human precision. It cut through the other vehicles in a methodical and efficient manner that allowed it to prevent any traffic accidents. The boys sat in the back of the car, taking in the technology before their eyes. The Black Mercedes,what the boy's called "The Owl-Mobile" had a state of the art engine, military grade defense mechanisms, and was powered by a software from the same super-computer located in Damian's cave.

"Are you sure we should be doing this?" Victor said, raising his concerns. It was no surprise to Damian that the boys would eventually catch on to his scheme. They were amateurs, but not stupid. 

"In the field. When you are out there in the field, who determines the stakes? The world is not as merciful as you think it to be. When a crisis arises no one is going to pull you to the side and tell you that it's too dangerous. You are heroes, or at least will be. You are the first line of defense between the criminal filth, and the populace." He glared into the mirror, his eyes meeting Victor's. "If you lack the resolve to continue, I won't hold it against you. Now's your chance to leave, because after this, there is no turning back"

"Nope! Just asking" Victor knew it, Damian knew it, they all had known. Right now there was no turning back, they were too far gone.

 

The Owl-Mobile came to a halt as the Pier came into view. Damian activated the vehicle's security systems as he left it in Park. The group followed him as he lead them to a roof top near the Pier. One of their first drills had been on proper grappling hook usage. Roman had a feeling that now they'd have to put those skills to use.

Damian tapped the upper left side of his scowl. The eye-lits of his domino mask lit up a red hue. He gazed his eyes below, doing a quick sweep of the area. 

"It appears that your information was not wrong. And I'm sure by now you've all realized my true intentions"

"Yeah, that you're taking us on a suicide mission." Roman's tone had a degree of bluntness that had been missing since his arrival to New York. "If we don't get riddled with bullets, they'll probably revoke your license for this kind of stunt"

Damian remained unmoved by the reality of the boy's words, "Boy, haven't you ever wondered how a man of my stature was allowed a seat as The Mighty Elite?"

"Results" He said flatly. 

"That doesn't justify you bringing along fresh recruits out on the field. It's une-" Donovan started, before being interjected.

"Unethical?! Do not lecture me on ethics boy. You wanna talk about what's right and wrong. See that ship that's boarded by the docks? Right this moment a shipment has just been delivered inside that warehouse. Wouldn't you like to know what's in it? I assure you it's not drugs"

Damian un-sheathed his grappling gun from his utility belt, gesturing towards an adjacent landing point near the warehouse. "Human-Trafficking. In this case, quirk- trafficking. Children, orphans, younger than you, taken from their homes and sold to the highest bidder. Where they are conditioned, their quirks trained, weaponized until eventually they lose all semblance of their selves. Until they become a weapon. So tell me, what do you know about ethics?"

Roman, like his peers was taken aback by the unexpected surge in emotion that emanated from Damian's tone. There was no longer a trace of condescension, or cynicism, but anger. He was not sure but he also sensed pain.

"How do you all of this?" A stupid question really, being that he was The Silhouette. The degree of Damian's information did not alert Roman, what interested him was the manner in which he recited it. He spoke as if he experienced it all first hand. However, Damian was quirkless, so he there was no chance he was a former captive. So what was his history with these kidnapped kids?

"Because." He tightened his grip on the gun, preparing to eject the hook cocked inside. "I use to be the one that brought them in. The children". Without warning, he fired the hook, and as it hooked onto a nearby ledge he propelled himself forward. The Silhouette glided in the air with such grace that one would mistake him for a bird. He landed on the roof above the warehouse, their target for the night.

"Shit" Roman had no time to make sense of his mentor's words. Refusing to be left behind he readied his grappling hook. "Here goes nothing guys." 

Roman felt as if he could fly. Free and unbound, it was a sensation unlike any other. No longer tied down by the darkness that weighed him down. No longer gripped by the past that chased him. No longer tormented by the anger that comforted him. As he swung through the air, clutching onto the base of the grappling gun, he wondered if this was how Damian felt. Free.


 

Bourne Manor

Kito sat outside the balcony staring at the night sky. 

"Damian." She whispered to herself. "I hope you know what you're doing"​


----------



## Tenma (Sep 5, 2016)

_Bullets_

_The End of Everything_​
*(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​_Shitshitshitshit...
_
Donovan's mind screamed in panic. He stood atop the warehouse, only separated by the ceiling from actual, murderous criminals, grown men and women who had fought and killed. He had considered his escape from the killer truck a lucky break prior, but now it was apparent that was but an ominous portent. He could see death before him.

_Human traffickers, _that was what they were up against. The last real fight he'd gotten into was against some gangsters in the backstreet. Quite an upgrade to deal with a small army of armed mercenaries and criminals. His stomach churned. He was probably going to die tonight.

"This is ridiculous. We don't even have temporary licenses!" He complained. This hands were cold, and the fact he was unarmed felt more conspicuous than ever.

"We are right on top of them now. Stay quiet if you want to stay alive." Damian said plainly in response. This bastard was insane. How did he expect a bunch of 15 year olds to deal with a fully fledged crime operation? And he claimed he was formerly part of this selfsame operation? How could he even be trusted then? How the hell did a former villain land himself in the Mighty Elite?

He should have left when he had the chance, back when they had just arrived at the pier. But Roman and Victor had both opted to stay, so he did also. _Stupid. _His inability to make his own decisions was going to cost him his life this time. If he died today, what would he have accomplished in life? He'd just gotten started turning it around, and here he was, about to have it all taken away.

_Trust Damian. He's a pro hero, he knows what he is doing._

Trust him? After he'd deceieved them? No matter how good of a hero he was, there was no way he'd be able to ensure their safety in such a situation. He'd have to fend for himself.

He had to fight for his life. That was the only way out of this. He'd have to get used to the fact it was a two-way street between life and death from this very minute. His 11 years of training was for this very day, where he would have to prove stronflg enough to survive this overwhelming obstacle. He didn't even _know _how to fight for his life at this point, but he could only trust that it would come. Playing the blame game now, worrying and crying about his predicament- there was no point to any of that.

He looked over his life. He wished he had been able to mend his relationship with his parents, make more friends, do more things. He wished he had learnt German to a professional level, had one more opportunity to do the Math Olympiad so he could take that gold, had seized that opening on the last day of school to beat Richard to a pulp. He wished he had put up all his writings, papers and notes sonewhere that other people could appreciete, wished he had apologised to Jasmine, wished he had grabbed all those missed opportunities life had handed his way.

And most of all, if he had known his life would end so prematurely, he wished he had the courage to truly be himself for his life during those 15 years. 

And then, closing his eyes, he left those wishes and regrets behind. They'd hold him back, such fears and worries. They had no place in this fight for his life. He could not hold any such attachments that would make him hesitate. He was not those attachments, he was not his friendships, his piety, or his achievments. He was not even Donovan. He was...himself.

With a resigned sigh, he looked up at Damian. "So what the hell are we supposed to do?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 5, 2016)

*


Tenma said:



Bullets

The End of Everything​
(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
​Shitshitshitshit...

Donovan's mind screamed in panic. He stood atop the warehouse, only separated by the ceiling from actual, murderous criminals, grown men and women who had fought and killed. He had considered his escape from the killer truck a lucky break prior, but now it was apparent that was but an ominous portent. He could see death before him.

Human traffickers, that was what they were up against. The last real fight he'd gotten into was against some gangsters in the backstreet. Quite an upgrade to deal with a small army of armed mercenaries and criminals. His stomach churned. He was probably going to die tonight.

"This is ridiculous. We don't even have temporary licenses!" He complained. This hands were cold, and the fact he was unarmed felt more conspicuous than ever.

"We are right on top of them now. Stay quiet if you want to stay alive." Damian said plainly in response. This bastard was insane. How did he expect a bunch of 15 year olds to deal with a fully fledged crime operation? And he claimed he was formerly part of this selfsame operation? How could he even be trusted then? How the hell did a former villain land himself in the Mighty Elite?

He should have left when he had the chance, back when they had just arrived at the pier. But Roman and Victor had both opted to stay, so he did also. Stupid. His inability to make his own decisions was going to cost him his life this time. If he died today, what would he have accomplished in life? He'd just gotten started turning it around, and here he was, about to have it all taken away.

Trust Damian. He's a pro hero, he knows what he is doing.

Trust him? After he'd deceieved them? No matter how good of a hero he was, there was no way he'd be able to ensure their safety in such a situation. He'd have to fend for himself.

He had to fight for his life. That was the only way out of this. He'd have to get used to the fact it was a two-way street between life and death from this very minute. His 11 years of training was for this very day, where he would have to prove stronflg enough to survive this overwhelming obstacle. He didn't even know how to fight for his life at this point, but he could only trust that it would come. Playing the blame game now, worrying and crying about his predicament- there was no point to any of that.

He looked over his life. He wished he had been able to mend his relationship with his parents, make more friends, do more things. He wished he had learnt German to a professional level, had one more opportunity to do the Math Olympiad so he couls take that gold, had seized that opening on the last day of school to beat Richard to a pulp. And most of all, if he had known his life would end so prematurely, he wished he had the courage to truly be himself for his life during those 15 years. 

And then, closing his eyes, he left those wishes and regrets behind. They'd hold him back, such fears and worries. They had no place in this fight for his life. He could not hold any such attachments that would make him hesitate. He was not those attachments, he was not his friendships, his piety, or his achievments. He was not even Donovan. He was...himself.

With a resigned sigh, he looked up at Damian. "So what the hell are we supposed to do?"

Click to expand...



The Bonds We Share For Now: Calmness*​
"We dine." Victor said curtly. He was completely calm at this moment, as if in a state of Zen as he stared down through the opening on the warehouse ceiling window. Completely the opposite of Donovan, who seemed to barely be containing his frantic fear under a level of concern agitation. He was too busy eyeing out the buffet being placed on front of them as he planned out his full course. 

There were plenty of appetizers scattered about the place, a couple of side dishes strewn about, all cooked and ready for consumption. A few seemed like they could have been left in the oven a bit longer, but he had no need to be picky here. As his eyes darted around the table, he saw them. Three dishes far bigger than the rest, garnished with spices and the like, cooked in a fine broath experience and blood lust, matured from a slow cooker, tantalizing to just look at. These three were obviously Damian's meal, the flavor that they carried were above what the three of them could handle, but that was hardly a problem with so many other courses to consume. However, there was one missing element here

"The children are in that box right there." He said quietly as he pointed to a large shipment crate with some holes poked into it. "The three pale looking ones seem to be the bosses, doesn't look like the other group is here yet. Should we wait til they come or make our move now, Joker?"

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Charlie grinned after Mel spoke, "Well of-course, money and luck are the only things you can count on in this world." he kicked his feet back up and leaned back as far as the chair would allow him. “I don’t think I need to go into the reasons why, just sit back and relax. You’re basking in the presence of the top hero in America… maybe the world. We’ll see how it goes.” Charlie laughed a little bit, This was of-course his ultimate end goal… all the money he could ever want or need.
> 
> Though as for Kyle, He smiled at Mel. "Do not worry, such questions aren't going to cause me to go into some PTSD styled flashback. I'm perfectly fine. But I'll open the floor to any more questions you have, before the lesson officially begins."


A sweat mark comes from Mel regarding Charlie's attitude, people in this school sure have their fair share of problems.

"I have nothing further Mr.Kyle." 
Melaina takes notes throughout the rest of the class on the lesson paying close attention. Though she knows some of the basics from her parents and sports interactions she wants to make sure she has it down. She waits outside for Charlie and Mimi.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Noontime near the end of the second day: Wolfdorms*​
> As Mel walks back to her room she realizes she forgot to pay for the bill at the cafe...
> "Maybe I should ask for a Tab... I'll pay it tomorrow."
> 
> ...





Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather
> Class
> W/ Mr. Weather (@InfIchi), Daniel (@WorkingMoogle), Melaina (@Unlosing Ranger), Michael (@P-X 12) & Donovan (@Tenma)_
> *
> ...


*The 3rd day after medical class









*​"Hey Charlie, hey Mimi. I'm heading over to the Cafe' right now to pay that bill and treat Charlie to Lunch. Are you heading towards there for your job as well?" Mel turns to Mimi while asking that with an odd kind of pause, she brings something up to Mimi.
"You really didn't need to attach that receipt to the board. You could have easily tabbed it or simply stuck it under the door to my room, which you could have found out from the receptionist. So why did you do it that way?"
​@InfIchi @Hollow


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Med Class *

@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @Hollow 



InfIchi said:


> Charlie grinned after Mel spoke, "Well of-course, money and luck are the only things you can count on in this world." he kicked his feet back up and leaned back as far as the chair would allow him. “I don’t think I need to go into the reasons why, just sit back and relax. You’re basking in the presence of the top hero in America… maybe the world. We’ll see how it goes.” Charlie laughed a little bit, This was of-course his ultimate end goal… all the money he could ever want or need.
> 
> Though as for Kyle, He smiled at Mel. "Do not worry, such questions aren't going to cause me to go into some PTSD styled flashback. I'm perfectly fine. But I'll open the floor to any more questions you have, before the lesson officially begins."



Michael shook his head. "I've got not other questions." He took notes throughout the lesson from the class, paying close attention to certain points. He didn't have much medical information outside of what he was told from his family, so some of the information was something new to him. _"I should probably ask Uncle Baek about this stuff sometime soon."_

As the class ended, Michael picked up his things and walked over to the others who seemed to be talking. "So, you guys going somewhere?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *The 3rd day after medical class
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Charlie stood up from his desk after the class, Kyle had given them all a basic run down on  first aid, the next class would probably be a little bit more interesting than this one, probably.Charlie didn't really care either way, he didn't want to deal with anything right now, but then he had gotten an offer from Mel. "I wouldn't mind going out and getting something to eat." Charlie smirked, this was all part of his luck, it had to be. 

Kyle however had something to add before the class let out. "Tomorrow's class, I'll be bringing in a few supplies to allow you all to make your own kits, So be sure to be here on time. I will also be taking you on a trip after the class is over, in order to pay for those supplies." He laughed a little, "Don't worry though, Its just to my Vet clinic. I need some help there so, all of you in this class that can't afford your medical kits, be sure to sign up and I'll be taking you on a special mission!" 



P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong
> Med Class *
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @Hollow
> ...



"Yeah seems like it." Charlie pipped up.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Gym - Afternoon || Wednesday
W/ @Kenju _

*Advertisement 101
How To Become Famous For Dummies*​Mimi’s eyes widened as she raised her hands defensively towards the boy, shaking them as she wanted to interrupt but couldn’t find the pause in his speech to do so. She’d offer him an ice cream, not to buy the shirt…how had he misunderstood her? It didn’t seem to be on purpose but she was too embarrassed to actually say something about it now…but twenty dollars was just…she could probably buy five of those tops for five dollars each at the thrift store! And it wasn’t even her style! Not that she had a specific one, given her reluctance to spend money on trivial things like clothes, but it certainly wasn’t something she was going to want to wear after buying…it had the kid’s initials on it!

Resting the palms of her hands against her cheeks, Mimi looked at Dimitri with a troubled expression. She didn’t want to correct him, that was way too embarrassing…but she also didn’t want to pay 20 dollars for the top… And now the green haired boy was mentioning something about a prank? Towards the seniors that had been teasing her just now?

Mimi pressed her lips together as she shuffled from one foot to the other, not really sure if this was something she wanted to get herself involved in. What Dimitri had pointed out was correct, even if it was a good way to break the ice the girls could’ve been a little kinder about it. Mimi would’ve never thought to complain or do anything about it though…she was already incredibly self conscious about being put in the school’s stick-in-the-mud position as she had been throughout elementary and middle school.

“A prank…hmm…” she thought out loud. “Well…”

Dimitri was looking at her expectantly, with a mischievous grin. Paired with his obvious Russian accent, he looked like a villain out of a cartoon show. Mimi giggled a little to herself. The only thing lacking was him rubbing his hands together or tapping the tips of his fingers together. “Why not,” she smiled. As long as it wasn’t something that would actually harm the girls, a little friendly prank might even help Mimi to get along with them a little better. That is if they found out, of course…something the blonde was dead set on not allowing to happen. As for what the prank would be…

The girl looked around for inspiration until her eyes set on the top Dimitri was still holding, a Cheshire grin overtaking her face. “I have an idea, follow me,” she told him, turning around and getting out of the gym. Outside, she led him around the corner and crouched down in the shadow, where nobody would happen to see or hear them. Would be no good if they got caught before the plan could be set in motion! Motioning at Dimitri to crouch down next to her, she whispered in a conspiring manner.

“Do you have any more of those shirts? I remember you had hats too…There’s still about half an hour left of practice. I was thinking, if we could steal these girl’s clothes and switch them for your merchandise, we could force them to parade the school in them like they’re your personal models,” she explained, giggling as her cheeks blushed with glee. She felt like a kindergarten child but it was nice, she was having fun. “There’s no way they’re going to have enough time to go back to their dorms and change into their normal clothes or uniforms. I know the schedule and it’s pretty tight between practice and the second afternoon class.”

“What do you think?” Mimi asked midst conspiratorial giggles.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 6, 2016)

Daniel - Alternative Quirk Appreciation Class
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @kluang @Hollow @Wizzrobevox )

Daniel watched the vocal student's continued demonstrations with a similar disheartened sense.  The student also had a defensive shield because of course he did.  He tried to push the thought of what likely would be the result of a punch into a shield that disintegrated crystal and instead worked to rationalize the ability.  It took some concentration to form, that was something.  He _probably_ couldn't defend and attack at the same time.  And the energy requirements _should_ be rather high.  Granted not all quirks really seemed to obey any fixed rules as far as the latter points go.

Then the last student gave his pungent demonstration.  From the standpoint of the image of a hero it was a sophomoric ability, but practically it would have a lot of uses assuming the student in question had reasonable control over it.  Biologically it might imply some interesting things as well, unusual biologies being something of a hobby for Daniel.  Academically it would be interesting to see where the line was between biology and 'other.'


Daniel - First Aid Class
(@Tenma @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12 )

Daniel took notes during the class quietly.  Medicine and biology being his strengths this class was somewhat of an easier task for him but he still was happy for the opportunity to see how they would best be applied from a hero's standpoint.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather_
_After Class_
_W/ @InfIchi, @Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @Tenma, @WorkingMoogle _

*Classroom Chaos*
*Emergency First Aid*​Vet clinic? Mr. Weathers didn’t work full time in their school? Or maybe he had workers in his clinic and only popped up once in a while…whatever the case, Mimi wasn’t about to complain. She actually preferred to work to earn her medical kit through work, instead of just receiving it out of good will. Clearing her desk when the teacher announced the end of the class, the blonde got up and approached his desk to immediately sign up for the job. Working on a veterinary clinic would pose a mild problem but…she’d deal with it when the day came, for now she was grateful for the work. There was, however, another issue with the job that was much more important and demanded her immediate attention. “Mr. Weathers,” she called the doctor while adjusting the strap of her bag on her shoulder, the weight of the books making the leather dig into her shoulder.

"I'd like to join the trip, sir, but I already had another assignment for tomorrow after this class. I'll be going on a sidekick mission," she explained politely. "I was wondering if it's possible to schedule the trip for another day?" 

Kyle smiled a little. "Yes of course, I would hate for you to miss such an experience. If you have prior engagements that's perfectly fine, no need to worry Miss. Merryweather." 

"Thank you, sir," Mimi flashed a smile at the teacher and wished him a good day before heading outside, checking her watch as she crossed the door. She should have enough time to reach the next class in time if she walked faster than usual…nevertheless, signing up for as many classes as she had been allowed to this first semester was probably not the best idea, even if she was used to tight schedules. Still, Mimi was having fun being busy.

The blonde was about to be on her way when Melaina stopped her by asking if she was headed to work and mention what Mimi had done with her tab last time around. Adjusting her bag’s strap again, she checked her watch one more time before deciding it was probably better to leave things clear then and there. She didn’t need to be five minutes early to each and every single class, even if it was a guaranteed way of never getting late.

“I’m not. I still have one more class this afternoon before I’m free. My class schedule is pretty tight this semester so you’ll only find me there during the weekends, unless I find myself with extra time on my hands,” Mimi explained with a passive expression on her face, before she addressed the next topic and her eyes tightened a little.

“What you did was irresponsible and selfish. Are you honestly going to tell me you forgot to pay for the food when you were sitting inside the café, on a table that had your empty dishes on top of, and after you had just finished eating? Whether,” she continued, without pause. “You did it on purpose or not, it’s not the behavior I would expect from a fellow classmate in this school.”

“Thankfully, Mrs. Vince was understanding and believed me when I told her what had happened,” Mimi said, her harsh tone of voice softening a little as she spoke of her boss, whom she was growing quite fond of. “A lesser person could’ve probably fired me on the spot. And, with how fast rumors travel in a campus like this, I would easily not be able to find work anywhere else because I would be seen as an irresponsible kid who lets others get away without paying.”

“I don’t know what kind of household you come from, but I would have been in serious trouble if I couldn’t find myself a place to work at.”

Checking her watch once again, Mimosa sighed and brushed her bangs out of her eyes. “You want to know why I placed your tab in the bulletin board of your dorm? Because, next time, you’ll think twice before leaving without paying.” 

“A word of advice, Melaina? Being kind does not necessarily mean you’re also considerate or responsible towards others, and the first without the latter provides lousy results. Check yourself before you wreck yourself.”

The atmosphere in the hallway had grown heavy, with their classmates and random students passing through stopping to listen to what was unfolding between the girls. They were quiet, except a few who kept whispering to their friends. Some sported wicked grins, probably expecting it to take a turn for the worse any time now. They were in for a disappointment.

“Now excuse me, I’m going to run late for my class at this point. Have a good time,” she told them, waving at Melaina, Charlie and Michael collectively before turning and glided past the rest of the corridor, ignoring the stares and whispers that followed her as her ponytail waved behind her.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 6, 2016)

*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*​(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)

A foul aroma pervaded across the room and stuck to the clothes of those unlucky enough to be caught in the plume of nauseous gas from the young man. 

Slickback, thankfully, had prior to this quirk like the rest there and made an effort to generously apply strong cologne prior to this class as per his parents discression to the staff as well as many other supplies to deal with any lingering smell he'd leave.

This boy....had a very harrowing quirk. Looking at the sandbag, it had been blown open by the force the explosion itself, a sizeable hole that leaked out sand out like a dried waterfalls. Decent power and the advantage of having an side effect many won't see coming the first time and even then might still be unable to combat with prior knowledge of. 

Of course, there was the obvious defensive a gas mask could provide. And friendly fire might be a....issue.

"The stink doesn't work on me, so that's why you couldn't smell me. You'll all want to take a shower and change clothes after you leave here though, it's kind of like a skunk's spray, it takes a while to get out normally, but I think..." Deprimuen said before beginning to mumble. "Ont-ils donné les fournitures de nettoyage appropriées pour les étudiants? Il est hypoallergénique et tout..."

"They have access to the proper supplies, Mr. Lepire. You may return to the back of the line." Slickback said with a slick of his hair. 

"Yes, yes." He responded tiredly as waddled back behind the line. 

"Yes, well," Slickback said clearing his throat. "In light of that last presentation, I'd like to give you all a personal assessment and tips on what to think about moving forward with your quirk training."

"Daniel, I would suggest continuing to push the limits of how much you can handle while using your quirk. Who knows, what might been simple burst of above average capabilities could be a gateway to temporary feats of Herculean strength."

"Mimi, your display of crystal manipulation was very interesting, being able to control your creations on 'strings' as it were, was ambitious, if not rather janky. For now, I'd prefer you focus on getting your construct creation time down, try doing simple structures as fast and structurally sound as you can so you can build the more complex things you have in mind done more efficiently. We can work on your crystal puppets later on."

"Tokoda, I have a similar prospect for you. Try switching between your heavier and lighter weights on the fly to better be able to maneuver yourself in a real life scenario. Also, this may be a goose chase, but I would think it's worth to try your powers on other objects to see if it has any effect."

"Zozo, your capabilities are rather interesting. The looks of things, you are carrying in the Claymore's steps. As noble as it is, I'll make this clear; Do not become a copy of your master. As a successor, your goal should be to forge your own identity built on the base your master made. With that said, I would say explore your capabilities with smaller weapons and tools besides your Claymore. Strong as you are, a tool like that will become a chore to rely on solely. "

"Chase, I'll give you credit, while your first display boardered on underwhelming, the shield was an interesting spin on things. Right now, I'd focus on continuing on that part of your power, using it in smaller controlled bursts, such as using it as propulsion to move around quickly."

"Deprimeun-"

"You can just call me D."
Deprimeun replied.

"Alright." Slickback said with a click of the tongue. "D, your quirk is very...powerful, and being able to...handle it as you can is impressive, though I will ask from now on you be a bit more mindful of friendly fire. I'd also suggest a similar focus as Maxwell."

"Ah...I see, I understand," Deprimeun said with a complete lack of enthusiasm. "I'm completely useless. I'm lower than trash, I hurt everyone around me with my quirk and make them miserable. It's so disgraceful, I should crawl into a hole and become a mole person that eats worms and digs up housewives's flower gardens. Pourquoi suis-je encore né? Je suis une telle honte. C'est terrible."

"I didn't say all that, nor did I mean it. Just keep in mind your quirk can effect the people around you. Mind you, I did ask for your full power, so it is partially my fault, so it'll will be excused this time." 

"With all that said, do any of you have an ideas for your fellow classmates and where to take their quirk training?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2016)

Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather_
> _After Class_
> _W/ @InfIchi, @Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @Tenma, @WorkingMoogle _
> 
> ...


"Interesting..." Mel was wondering if this would show what kind of person Mimi actually is, it did. How worrying, Mimi will eventually break in the field as she is. Though as Mel sees it she has no reason to start a fight over it, maybe she'll talk to the owner who she'll pay the tab to about Mimi.


> P-X 12 said:
> 
> 
> > *Michael il-Yeong*
> ...



*Return of the Cafe: part 2*​"Don't worry about it."
Melaina starts moving towards where the cafe is.
"Lets go then, Lunch is on me  after all Charlie, and you're most certainly free to come along Micheal." Mel smiles at him as she moves along.
Eventually she reaches the Cafe with party in tow and enters it, greeting the owner.
"Hello." 
The small amount of money owed along with the receipt appears out of existence and is handed to her before the owner can utter a word back.
@InfIchi @Hollow @P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Med Class 
@InfIchi @Unlosing Ranger @WorkingMoogle @Tenma *



InfIchi said:


> Charlie stood up from his desk after the class, Kyle had given them all a basic run down on  first aid, the next class would probably be a little bit more interesting than this one, probably.Charlie didn't really care either way, he didn't want to deal with anything right now, but then he had gotten an offer from Mel. "I wouldn't mind going out and getting something to eat." Charlie smirked, this was all part of his luck, it had to be.
> 
> Kyle however had something to add before the class let out. "Tomorrow's class, I'll be bringing in a few supplies to allow you all to make your own kits, So be sure to be here on time. I will also be taking you on a trip after the class is over, in order to pay for those supplies." He laughed a little, "Don't worry though, Its just to my Vet clinic. I need some help there so, all of you in this class that can't afford your medical kits, be sure to sign up and I'll be taking you on a special mission!"
> 
> ...



"Sure, let me just sign up for that assignment." Michael signed up for the vet work that Mr. Weathers mentioned; he probably needed a bit more study time just in case. He checked his phone and realized the time. _"Crap! I'm gonna be late at this rate!"_ As he left the room, he was greeted by an argument between Mimi and Mel. Or at least, he thought it was an argument.



Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather_
> _After Class_
> _W/ @InfIchi, @Unlosing Ranger, @P-X 12, @Tenma, @WorkingMoogle _
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Interesting..." Mel was wondering if this would show what kind of person Mimi actually is, it did. How worrying, Mimi will eventually break in the field as she is. Though as Mel sees it she has no reason to start a fight over it, maybe she'll talk to the owner who she'll pay the tab to about Mimi.
> 
> *Return of the Cafe: part 2*​"Don't worry about it."
> Melaina starts moving towards where the cafe is.
> ...



Michael checked his phone again, seeing the time. "Actually, I have to do something soon. I'll have to take you up on that offer later." He bows out and walked off to get his things, then went to meet up with the others for their mission.

@Hero
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Blake Ackerman*
*Grey Wolves Dorm*
@Chronos

Blake started to walk back through the hallways of the school, wandering around to the point where he was more bored than anything. He had already grabbed his suit and supplies and now was only waiting for his teammates. He dropped the cases he was carrying, a bit winded from carrying them, and checked his phone for the time. It still seemed to be over twenty minutes before it started. "I may have to rethink what I take on this mission."

What's more, Blake couldn't find any of his teammates anywhere. From what he could gather, they were still doing other things, leaving him to wait for them. For another, he didn't know who they were and what they even looked like; he only knew that one was tall and another had a "darker complexion", whatever that was supposed to mean. 

 As he sat down, he looked for someone to point him in the direction of his teammates. He eventually eyed another youth with a similar disposition to himself. He walked over to the fellow student and said "Hello there. I'm waiting for some people in this Dorm. Do you know a student named Meliena? Or Tadoka, perhaps?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2016)

Daniel - Quirk Appreciation Class
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @Wizzrobevox @kluang @Hollow )

Daniel nodded politely at the offered advice of his abilities.  It wasn't exactly groundbreaking, he was already working on building his foundation, but it was appreciated nonetheless.  A proper foundation was needed before one built too much on top of it.

He then considered the others.  The crystal manipulator stood out to him, it was a very flexible ability.  Potentially she would have a lot of options depending on how she wanted to act, we should all be so lucky.  "Mimi, was it?  Can you shape your crystals around your own body?  With the right design and your abilities you could keep a full range of motion and have protection besides.  Plus you'd certainly have an edge in making a name for yourself with your appearance."  Not that he suspected that would be a problem for her.

Then there was Tokoda.  Weight manipulation, interesting, that did explain some things.  He hesitated slightly before speaking to the boy, not wanting to spook him.  If he can manipulate his own weight that opens up a lot of physics defying possibilities.  "Changing weight," he mused slightly thinking things over.  "Tokada, can you change the weight of just part of your body?  Or can you change it while you're moving?  If you could get up to speed while light and then strike with something heavy you might be able to get the best of both."  It was slightly painful offering advice to someone that was already outclassing him.  But they were both heroes at the end of the day.

He considered the swordswoman, he didn't have much for her.  Her ability was related to her sword, obviously, but he didn't know enough about them to offer any useful advice.  Conversely the laser wielder, the ability already seemed pretty well refined, beyond training for endurance, speed, and maybe power there wasn't much to say there.

The pungent would-be hero was the last to consider.  The ability had a surprising amount of potential, depending on exactly how precise of control he could come up with.  Suggestions there would require more explanation than seemed appropriate for this class though.  "Stealth," he started.  "Your ability, D, seems well suited for sowing chaos in a group and covering your escape if you get in trouble so it would make sense to me to act as a scout.  Pair up with someone with good range skills and you'll minimize any 'friendly fire' incidents too.  If you work on your hand-to-hand as well you could work on a take-down and incapacitate a distracted opponent before they have a chance to recover."


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

DIMITRI
ALEXANDROF
​@Chronos

"Stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid,"

Those repeated insults weren't said to anyone directly. Rather, it was from the russian lips of a boy in a green trench coat. With a large backpack slung over his back, Dimitri continued on walking with a deepseated annoyance on his mug. He wasn't walking along however, as directly beside him was a security guard in black attire. He himself didn't seem too fond of the situation either.

As always, anyone with an officer of the law would catch the eyes of those surrounding him and that they were. Of course there were more people than usual, that was simply because they weren't outside in public. They were inside a large mall filled with stores wherever the eye could see, glass window frames showcasing all sorts of items for the hundreds of customers can purchase. Yet Dimitri was here for a completely different reason.

"Fuck FootLocker! Those bastards don't have any eye for shoes at all! To Hell with them!"

"Hey, stop making such a scene!"

The tall security guard demanded as he kept his eyes glued on the student beside him.  "This should have been an easy work day, and here I am having to babysit a noisy kid. What the heck were you trying to do anyways!?" he questioned as they continued to walk along the the 3rd floor inside the massive shopping mall. Clicking his teeth, Dimitri decided to answer, "I was simply trying to form a partnership with Footlocker so they could sell my costume-made shoes, and before I could even get into details about it with the manager, they rejected my offer! Then, like the gentleman I am, I packed my bags and headed off somewhere else where I would be appreciated~"

"No you didn't! I heard from several witnesses that you started harassing and insulting the manager and all it's employees! That's why I got called to take care of your ass!" The security guard lashed out angrily at the lie thrown at him. To which Dimitri once again gave a look of dissatisfaction. "What's that phrase you American's say? 'Why are you trying to knock my hustle?'"

"I should have put the cuffs on you...What's your name and school, kid?" 

"That is....uh,...LOOK, A VILLAIN!"

For some reason, the security guard fell for Dimitri's bold lie, search off frantically in the direction the boy pointed to. This allowed for the young Russian to make his escape. He hoped onto the nearby railing with his backpack, and without hesitation, leaped off just in time for the tall black security guard to see him. "HEY WAIT!" he yelled, but of course Dimitri, nor gravity would answer to him. The hero-in-training descended down from the third floor and past the 2nd floor. Then, before he would injure his knees, Dimitri rotated onto his back, allowing for his backpack to take the brunt of the fall.

"Ow, ow, ow!!" he ached in a bit in pain as he slowly raised himself up while holding his rear.  "HEY YOU IDIOT, GET BACK UP HERE BEFORE YOU GET IN EVEN MORE TROUBLE!!" In a deep and loud voice, the security guard held his fist in the air in a fit of rage. In response, Dimitri lowered his tone of voice to that of a young maiden, _"My, oh my~ Don't worry your little head Mr. Security Guard, I'll make sure to save you some of my merchandise too~"_

"YOU'RE DEAD" He rushed down the nearby stairway that led to the 2nd floor.

_"Scary~"_ he replied in the same obnoxious tone as he also scurried away in a hurry. 'What an ass, don't get in the way of justice, rentacop,' he made that mental remark coldheartedly with a sneaky smile on him brim. He continued to dash despite the large backpack on his person, ignoring the stares from the many nearby people within the shopping mall. Then..., Dimitri noticed that his legs were moving, yet he himself was not.

"...eh?" he questioned the situation, and upon a quick look, Dimitri found out that he was lifted five feet into the air. No,more accurately, his backpack was lifted into the air and he of course was being carried along with it. "The work of a quirk user!"

"Hey there, what's the hurry pal?" 

a young male voice stated

"I'll have you know there's no running allowed, what if you knocked someone over?"

a female voice then chimed in. 

A boy and a girl, twins, both of Asian descent, walked in front of the hovering Dimitri. They both had one of their arms stretched out forward, obviously the ones responsible for whatever quirk ability that was holding the boy up by his backpack.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Dimitri did not know it at the time, but his meeting between these twins was only the first of many soon to come. 

*Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers - Ferocious Order*​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 7, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Quirk Appreciation Class
> (@InfIchi @luffy no haki @Wizzrobevox @kluang @Hollow )
> 
> Daniel nodded politely at the offered advice of his abilities.  It wasn't exactly groundbreaking, he was already working on building his foundation, but it was appreciated nonetheless.  A proper foundation was needed before one built too much on top of it.
> ...



_Odeur d'un nouveau jour : Le Cloud qui vous entoure
_​_"I didn't say you call me D." Deprimeun responded without looking at Daniel. "You can call me Roy. You can use your quirk on others. I could smell it." 


Silent of the dead.

"Wh-"

"Your quirk's smell. When you use it, it has a smell. Everyone's quirks. The way it smell is...it doesn't exit your body...it surrounds it. Not by much, peut-être un pouce? Non, non , moins que cela. It's small, if you increase it that scent...who knows. It's smells of fruit, nuts as well, very healthy quirk. Yes, yes. My quirk uses smell, so my nose is very good at this." He nodded to himself.

 "Thank you for your advice, Daniel. It's very good advice. Same for Tokoda, similar smell, it can be extended."


@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow

_


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2016)

Daniel - Quirk Appreciation Class
(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @Wizzrobevox @kluang @Hollow  )

Daniel shifted slightly as the boy spoke, that was not something that was common knowledge.  Besides his parents only a bare handful of people knew.  "Almost exactly a centimeter," he said plainly.  The secret was out trying to hide it now would only let rumor run wild.  "Which isn't useful as it sounds," most people misunderstood at first.  "With myself most of my 'ability' comes from being able to control bloodflow, encourage the muscles to build efficiently, balance digestion and the flow of chemicals within the body.  None of that is possible for me for another person."

"With a touch I can reach skin, surface tissues, a tiny subsection of nerves and bloodflow.  Handy for first aid and the occasional parlor trick, but very very limited."  Very different from the assumed _completely control whatever you touch_.  "Even where I can affect I'm mostly limited by the body's processes, most of which I won't be able to influence."  Even among friends he rarely discussed this, but better to have it out there then let people form their own interpretations.

"As to the range, sadly that has been fixed since my quirk manifested.  My parents wasted many years trying to get that to change," he continued evenly pushing aside the stab of emotion.  "But thank you, Roy, for the suggestion and the kind words all the same."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> *Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*​(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow)
> 
> A foul aroma pervaded across the room and stuck to the clothes of those unlucky enough to be caught in the plume of nauseous gas from the young man.
> 
> ...





WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Quirk Appreciation Class
> (@InfIchi @luffy no haki @Wizzrobevox @kluang @Hollow )
> 
> Daniel nodded politely at the offered advice of his abilities.  It wasn't exactly groundbreaking, he was already working on building his foundation, but it was appreciated nonetheless.  A proper foundation was needed before one built too much on top of it.
> ...



Takoda wanted to get out of this class as soon as possible, he didn’t like the pressure that was being put onto him and even worse than that, they were judging him now… telling him how to use his quirk, telling him what he needs to change. He was already shifting while moving, but he didn’t really need to do that here did he? He just wanted to show off a little bit of his quirk, but He’s fought in a few battles already. He’s used his quirk to let him jump a little higher and come down a little stronger. But he never used his ability on something other than himself. He didn’t really seem like he needed to, after all he only ever really used his own fists to fight.


Still it would probably be best to say something back to them… but what would he say? How could he even respond… He had his own ideas for how they could use their quirks, but he didn’t like that skunk man and… quirks have a smell? That doesn’t make any sense, nothing Takoda had ever heard of even suggested that quirks had a smell… “Thanks.” Takoda called out, that was all he could say to the crowd. He didn’t want to even try to get any more out. He couldn’t bother to try to force anymore out of himself today.


----------



## Chronos (Sep 7, 2016)

Jacob Mikael Connor
(@Kenju)



_Judas Sings the Fall of the Twin Towers
 Ferocious Order_
_
“He saw through the pathetic lie we now live in. His heart wasn’t here because why would he be a part in a place where the school fails to put a stop to a fight when there were clearly teachers around. Why would they benefit from a malicious cycle aiding the instigators while punishing the savior? He placed a stop to a fight that could have caused the harm of many in the vicinity, after trying to solve it with peace and care…”

~*~_​Wondering would be an understatement. Feet guided the youth across a canvas of blaring lights, and background noise meshed together with the audible mess of people's voices interacting with one another. The day painted itself longer, meagerly avoiding the upcoming circumstances of his own folly once he returned back to his dorm. The youth of snow white hair, adorned by color of his garments which conveniently embellished the hue of the bright crimson of his eyes, a white jacket and black shit under which all came together with the hue of his jeans. The scarf which hid the underside of his mien and a neutral stare which seemed to be a staple which exudes from the annals of his personality. His step lazy and his aim unknown, he merely arrived to see what would become of him, to see what he could do or what could distract him, but unlike the many here somewhere joined by their respective partners. Friends, lovers, comrades, husband, wives, son and daughter assimilating small instances of togetherness on the staple of everyday life.  Palms nuzzled within the comfort of his own jacket, entering stores, eyeing their contents to simply leave and proceed. Boredom peered its ugly head and before he knew it, he had begun to think that the day was wasted coming here. Wondering if the arcade or even the park was still open, the boy's thoughts began to ruminate for a solution in which he could avoid the confinement of his dorm. 

Perhaps he should've taken Ryan's example... Though the youth as he found himself on a pause. His phone began to chime, pulling such a message come through from a friends it merely read _"Congrats, Jay!"_ Of course, there was none here who called him by such, and to add up, he hadn't given out his number to anyone. So he knew immediately to answer to his friend, Sybil. His fingers glided upon the touch screen tapping away the letter that form his message. _"Call me later tonight. I think I have a couple of stories to tell."_  A couple of seconds passed before he was interrupted by a loud rattle a few floors up, before he knew it a boy had foolishly flung himself from the 3rd floor. Jacob's eye widen, his body without an ounce of hesitation flung towards the scene and began to rush at the apex of his speed. His breath began to pant and his eyes began to gleam under the force of his own quirk, soon heads began to turn and witness the subconscious reaction to True Conqueror's power, those of weaker will found the need to understand the child's rush, other merely glanced at the oddity that it was his reaction. Jacob eyes focused, his feet followed suit as the green haired boy turned to notice the action of his decision, Jacob immediately felt a sense take over.

"Hold on--!!"

Paused at his own step, the boy was soon levitating before him, like a trick of magic preformed before his very eyes. Turning his head above to witness a guard scream at him, obviously at the end of his patience, swinging his fist around like delivering a statement of his own anger and folly to the decision of the boy before him. Turning back, Jacob began to think of the delinquent before him, if there was anything that the situation painted was that he was running away, the bag on his shoulder explained as such, but the thing is he wasn't too adamant on leaving, but then he was hauled off. He seemed unaware... maybe this was his quirk, but...

"W-wait a sec! Are you alright!?" 

Jacob followed to be met with a distinct image of two individuals standing before a familiar kid. His breath began to catch up to him, and he found himself slight tired. "What kind of idiot jumps a from a third floor..." said Jacob to himself trying to regain his composure. But now how to approach this seemingly odd situation before him. Should he even help this kid? He could be a thief, but he also doesn't know a dime about the situation... Well, he doesn't know the context and perhaps these are his friends. But now an image came before him, he missed the opening, but he did remember a rumor spreading. All the feature and details of such came to fruition when Jacob had another glance at this stranger's face. Which then gave him the gumption to step up. And talk to the two who were looking up at the idiot who jumped. "Thanks for saving him. I wouldn't be able to catch him even if used my quirk." 

He now directed his voice towards the floating Russian. The boring expression of his face replaced that of worry. "Or maybe this is your ability? Though honesty, I don't think that's your quirk at play." 

​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 7, 2016)

Jet Marquise
(@P-X 12)



_Opened Doors on Houses of Glass
Lend a Helping Hand... Perhaps?

_​The day, if anything, was inconvenient. Had he lost his temper before it would've resulted in definite expulsion. He knew this very well and such was incredibly annoying to him, to lose a point was easier than to win the war. An so he had to swallow his own pride and adjust himself to humility. His eyes were, in fact, demonstrating such in the dullness of his own silence. Like the mirrors that would ultimately display his inner conflict, it wasn't too hard to understand that the Raven haired youth was in fact in a bad mood. His usual grim escaped him and he found the himself incredibly restless. All due to three individuals all pressing his buttons. Of course, time would seize the moment. With small strides and paces he could certainly win the war and assume his proper role. His feet stretched the path of the hall of this dorm, having nowhere else to go, but then interrupted by a voice clinging to a hope. His eyes swayed to the direction of the tone and meet with the hue of blue. The two locked their eyes, raven hair much like his own, but eyes were opposites. His were blue, sapphire almost, and the gleam of his stare demonstrated a worry. Not evidently, but slightly. Jet showered the boy in silence, before the name began to surface at the corner of his head. 

"I haven't the slight idea. Though I think I take class with Todaka. The idiot who called the principal a villain." A tinge of mocking laughter escaped him at that instance as the thought recalled back to him. That was where even Jacob had to stand and give his two cents about the situation due to the severity of the situation and the absurdness of it all. He was a paranoiac and  jumped the gun enough to warrant calling the head a villain. "Sorry I can't be of more help." He spoke as his steps began to guide him further, his eyes wavered however, the boy carried luggage, quite an odd amount for the hour and most of all for the situation. A spark of interest rose, but he quickly dismissed it. He was tired and he didn't feel the need to bully another kid. "Guessing you're heading to a task? Just heard about those, thinking about picking one up probably sometime later. Think you can handle it?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Blake Ackermann
Greg Wolves Dorm
*​


Chronos said:


> Jet Marquise
> (@P-X 12)
> 
> 
> ...



Blake nodded at the question. "I'd like to think that I will. I've made proper precautions in the event anything fails while in the field." He also made a mental note of the actions of his teammate; he would need to keep an eye for him at the moment. He moved his luggage around as he took a seat on one of the briefcases. "Although, under further inspection, I may have overprepared, if such a thing is even possible. I personally hope I won't need to use nearly as many supplies as I'm carrying to complete the task."


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 7, 2016)

*Alternative Quirk Application: First Class*​(@InfIchi @luffy no haki @WorkingMoogle @kluang @Hollow @Hero )

"Alright then, I believe that has brought this class to an end. Good work everyone, take what you've learned here today and continue forward, I'll be seeing you all next class, your grades will be emailed. And if you have any further questions or concerns, please hold no concerns with emailing me or flagging me down in the halls. With all that say," Slickback said as he slicked his hair back as he winced slightly. "Please, everyone...take a shower before your next class. Your dorm bathrooms should have the proper shampoos and bodywash."

-------------------

"GEHAHAHA!! A fartin' quirk you say? That's a new one!" A large man brandishing a scar across his chin chortled with great power. "You never know what you'll get with these classes, huh Slicky?"

"It's a gamble, I suppose." Slickback said as he swirled his drink inbetween the tips of his fingers. "Though to be fair, it is quite an effective quirk in application."

"Oh, I bet! Can't be to popular though, not exactly the most flattering power kid could have. Oi, barkeep!" The man called out to the ardvark-headed mister of drinks as he gestured with two fingers to refill his glasses.

"No less flattering then a man who doesn't own a single suit." Slickback mentioned as he drank his brandy. The larger man shot him a flippant, if not somewhat dirty glare from the corner of his face as the bartender poured him his drink.

"I couldn't find any on short notice, Paul! I would have worn one to your sister's wedding if I could."

"I'm just saying what kind of grownass man doesn't own a black suit at your age."

"The Rock?" Clearly, Slickback wasn't amused. "Colonel Sanders? Matthews Mcconaughey?"

"Matthew Mcconnaughey doesn't count. He doesn't even own a shirt."

"Honestly, it's not like he needs one."

"Damn straight." He said with a sip of his drink.

"I tell you what, though. It's nice have these little moments you know? Between fighting crime and taking the family, being able to bond with an old friend over some brewskies is just what this fella needs." The man began to chug down his drink with exuberant gusto as Slickback's eye wander behind to a table of younger women place behind them. "Just a couple of men with no...Slickback?" The gel-haired hero's attention immediately snapped his rubberneck back towards his muscular acquaintance. "What's up?"

"Oh, nothing." Slickback said dismissively as he began to drink so more.

"What were you looking at?"

"Just those girls behind us, nothing much..." The larger man's brow furrowed as his hand shifted away from his glass.

"Paul, you swore that you wouldn't be chasing skirts during this meet up. This is guy time! Guy. Time. No chicks allowed, get it?"

"First of all, I don't remember signing off on anything remotely like that-"

"It was implied!"

"Define implied." The larger man groaned as he realized this battle of semantics would get him nowhere. He rolled is eyes as Slickback continued on his defense. "Secondly, I do not chase skirts, my standing as a hero and an educator are far to import for, just so happens skirts are magnetically arracted to my charisma and good looks."

"Sure as hell, isn't your standing as a hero, that's for sure." The man grumbled. 

"Ignoring that," Slickback added in.

"Look, Paul, I just think it'd be nice if for one night we could just hang out at a bar together and not have it end with you banging some random chick you met there."

"When have I ever done that-Don't answer that." The larger man's mouth slowly shut as he was about to lay on a seismic ton of exposition. "Listen, I promise, tonight, it's just you and me, alright? Guy time. No girls getting between us."

-----------


"Wow~ That was amazing." The woman swooned. "I never seen flexibility before~"

"Perks of being raised in a circus," Slickback said cooly as he puffed his cigarette. "....What was I doing again?" Slickback mumbled to himself after exhaling the noxious fumes.

"Me."

"No, before that."

"Blowing off our guy time!" The larger man said as he popped in from underneath the blanket in the backseat, much to the lovers's surprise. 

"Grant?!" 

"This is so like you, Paul! This was supposed to some good old fashioned bro time! But you can't go one night on the town anymore without lusting over random bitch's poon!" He said before realizing the mentioned party was still present. "No offense."

"Some taken."

"Grant, what the hell are you doing in my car?"

"I...needed a ride home because I lost my car keys at the bar." Grant admitted somewhat embarrassed as he shrunk into the blanket. The mistress of night seemed to notice something as she reached down towards her exposed ankle before pulling a jingling array of metals on a steel ring.

"Are these your keys?" The woman asked.

"How did you find them?"

"My quirk is magnetizism, so stuff like this happens all the time." 

"That would explain how attractive you are." Slickback said with the slightest of smirks crossing his lips as the woman giggled in response. In any normal circumstance, the line would have simply been considered cheesy, especially for how often she'd probably heard it, but Slickback knew that the delivery was were the real magic laid.

"Could you please drive me home now?"

"Do you have gas money?"

"I hate you, Paul. I hate you so much."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 8, 2016)

Daniel - Fluid Time, sometime after Quirk Appreciation Class
Training with Jonathan, Gym

Today Daniel worked on the heavy bag, striking targets as directed by his roommate.  He liked the feedback of the heavy bag, it was quicker to feel when a hit struck solidly than with empty air.  He wasn't sure his roommate appreciated it though.

"Faster."  Thwack.  "Higher."  Thwack.  "More Energy."  Thwack.  "Follow through, punch through the bag."  Thwack.

And then, after a few minutes, "stop."

Daniel stopped as indicated, slightly confused at the break in the training.  His roommate looked curiously at him, "your focus is off today Daniel.  Normally you're far more precise than this.  What's going on?"

He paused, considering.  Class earlier today had been troubling on a number of levels.  Normally he would compartmentalize, work through his troubles later, but it was tough to do when they were so broad.  After a moment he replied, "what do you do when you're outclassed by an opponent?"

"Fight harder," his counterpart replied without pause.

With a slight twinge of frustration Daniel tried again.  "I understand if they're stronger or faster there are ways to minimize that," soccer had taught him that much.  "But what do you do if they have weapons or if they have quirks that are simply so powerful they're invincible?"

"No one is invincible," Jonathan began.  He softened slightly and continued, "quirks aren't created equal.  People aren't created equal either.  Some will be born with advantages you could never imagine and be gifted with powers that challenge comprehension itself."  He shakes his head looking somewhat distant.  "But will and drive are up to the individual, an advantage is only useful to the extent that it's developed."

"So you're saying some people will simply be better and your only hope is they will slack off?"  He drooped slightly at the thought regretting not for the first time the steps that had led him here.

"No," his roommate replied simply.  "I'm saying that if you feel that you are behind you must work harder to make yourself better.  _Potential_ is not limited by what resources you start with."  He pauses a moment than walks over to his bag, searching through it, then pulling out a wooden pole about three feet long.  "If an opponent has a weapon that is an advantage yes.  It increases their reach, in some cases increases the damage they might do with a strike."

"But fundamentally it changes very little."  He pauses to give the weapon a few graceful swings.  "A master is taught to wield the weapon as if it is an extension of the body.  If you are a master as well you are already learning to exploit the strengths and weaknesses of your opponent, that they have a weapon changes what you would do but not the fundamental approach.  Look at me and what do you see?"  He pauses holding the stick in a threatening manner.

Daniel paused considering, his confusion only growing for a moment but he forced himself to speak.  "Side-stance, weapon raised to strike."  Gears started turning and he let his brain work on things.  "Powerful strikes down or from your right or weakly on the left.  The stick will give you longer reach and might hit harder but its weight will make them slower too."  It felt good, almost a rhythm itself, "a blunt weapon, ultimately won't do much more damage than you could do with your hands.  Your weight favors the heavy swing so you don't have much to defend your left side.  If you try to defend with the stick you'll be off balance and have few options to attack."

"Good," Jonathan acknowledges.  "With experience you will get better at identifying opportunities and protecting your own weaknesses.  Don't let one of your weaknesses be your own will though."

Daniel nodded then paused once again thinking of a shield of light disintegrating rock.  "But what do you do if you're faced with a power you can't fight?"

"You lose, if the cause is worth it.  But better if you're faced with something you can't fight don't fight it.  Change your strategy, if a weapon is too strong to overcome find a weapon of your own or an ally that can better face the enemy or complement your own strengths.  There is no answer to what will work every time but I can promise you giving up won't work."

Daniel nodded once more quietly and turned back toward the bag.  He had a lot of work to do yet tonight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Interesting..." Mel was wondering if this would show what kind of person Mimi actually is, it did. How worrying, Mimi will eventually break in the field as she is. Though as Mel sees it she has no reason to start a fight over it, maybe she'll talk to the owner who she'll pay the tab to about Mimi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Charlie didn't really care either way, he didn't want to deal with anything right now, but then he had gotten an offer from Mel. "I wouldn't mind going out and getting something to eat." Charlie smirked, this was all part of his luck, it had to be.


Mel sits down with Charlie.
"A hero that's only in it for the money huh? No one is going to like you that way in the field, but I recall you calling me Lady Luck at the Beach. Maybe you'll become a ladies man someday? Have some luck on the house."
Melaina hands Charlie *a single 100 dollar bill* that appeared out of existence.

"This is your lunch, go nuts. Eat whatever you want..."
@InfIchi
Mel orders a simple Lunch of Bacon, Eggs, milk, and Orange Juice. She browses through her phone while waiting seeing how much time is left until the mission (Roughly 30 minutes before mission)and who has signed up...

She sees some of the students that signed up, one catches her attention. Blake, wasn't that the clothing designer Micheal was talking about as his room mate?  And Micheal doesn't know much about him either. It seems she should get to know this boy to get closer to Micheal at the very least. 
@Hollow @P-X 12







Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Liquid time: Hero Support Development*​Melaina goes to check/pick up her suit from the support department to help prepare for the mission, she wonders how far it's done.
> She knocks on the door, receiving no answers for a moment.
> 
> @P-X 12 @SoulTaker



*3rd Day after Cafe*​Melaina knocks again, still no answer...

"Hmm, no one in the support department? But I need my costume, I mean it wasn't exactly expensive to make material wise."
Mel contemplates just going in, after all no door can stop her.

"Hmph, the school needs to get it together."
She pulls out her phone checking the time, 13 minutes until the mission still, she better head over to her dorm to prepare.

@P-X 12


----------



## Hero (Sep 8, 2016)

@P-X 12 @Wizzrobevox 

"Um...Colette, you go ahead and give yours first. I'll give mine after." Camila said quickly in order to buy herself time. Colette and Michael didn't know it, but Camila didn't have a phone, her family was too poor to afford such a luxury. It probably wouldn't be that huge of a deal to tell Michael she didn't have a phone, but at the end of the day, having a phone portrays a certain status and Camila was not prepared to have her status as one of GHH's poorest students revealed.

"(934) 664-4553" Colette replied obediently.

Michael turned to Camila for her number, but the girl was able to come up with another excuse. "I just remembered that I don't have an american phone number yet. However my brother does."

Unexpectedly Isaac walked into the room. Camila ecstatic to see her younger brother for once ran up to him and explained the situation.

"No problem hermana." Isaac pulled himself from their embrace. "My number is (630) 636-0715. However that's not all I have for you guys..." Isaac smiled deviously. "We've all been selected to go on a mission!"


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 8, 2016)

Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
The Final Act
@Wizzrobevox @Tenma













Shit hit the fan, and fast. Damian had ordered that they wait for the HellBlazer gang to arrive before making a move. Strategically, it was the most logical plan of action. They would be able to better asses the situation, and from their location on the high ground they could efficiently position themselves and avoid being surrounded. To Roman and the boys it all made sense. They would wait for the rest of the bad guys to show up, watch them fight among themselves and decrease their numbers(A bit un-hero like in Victor's opinion) and swoop in to save the day.

That, however, was not what happened. The HellBlazer's had flanked from all corners, and although outnumbered by the formidable Jone's Siblings and their array of quirk empowered and gun carrying henchmen, the Hell Blazer's surprise attack allowed them to hold their own with the rival group. People were coming from every crevice, every nook and cranny. Aquatic based mutant thugs leaped from the water that surrounded the Pier, sinking their razor sharp teeth into some of the thugs. The Jone's thugs rained gunfire on the swarm of men that rushed the warehouse. Bodies dropped, blood splattered, bones were broken. Those who were emitters waited behind the first wave until they rained down a fury of elemental and explosive projectiles at the armed thugs.

It was not until one of the Hell Blazer men set his sights on the cargo full of children, who were frozen by their tremulous states to even utter a cry, that Damian realized he had to act.

He shot his three prospects a quick glance. Three days ago he wouldn't have relied on them to stop even an old lady from being mugged. Complacent, and naive, they were just another batch of kids he hoped to scare straight. However, underneath his pretense, behind the facade of a veteran soldier that he hid behind, he was proud of these boys. They had talent, and he knew they would become great heroes if they survived the night.

"Keep your heads down. Remember the training exercise. Alone, you are insignificant, an ant gnawing away in a futile attempt to make a difference. Together, you matter. Use each others talents and you just might make a difference."  Damian was far from being the world's best motivation speaker, and when he saw the reticence in their eyes, he knew they were scared. He knew what they needed in this moment was not a dogmatic, military sergeant like drill instructor, but a hero. Like God's Eye always said, a symbol.

 "Look. Those kids out there are helpless and scared just as much as you are. Unfortunately, they don't have the power to change their fates. In the midst of their despair, they need hope, they need a light. They need a hero..." His eyes scanned the Jone's Siblings, who were approaching the heart of the battlefield. They alone could change the tide of this fight, and he knew he had to deal with them. "Go! Be their hero. That's an order!"

As Damian swung into the heat of battle Roman looked at his two classmates. No, after what they had gone through he could no longer call them that. They had forged an ironclad, unspoken bond through their ordeals. Getting their assed kicked by Damian, being ridiculed and called highly offensive code names. They had gone through it all together.

"He may be the most deranged hero I've ever met, but he's right. Those kids...they need us." He shaped his hands into a fist and placed them out.

Donovan, who like Victor, had touched knuckles with Roman, in what he thought to be a cheesy yet oddly appropriate gesture.

"We finish this the way we started. Together!" A surge of energy took hold of Donovan. Perhaps it was the adrenaline but he no longer felt himself pained by the internal strife in his heart. The Coal World metamorphosed  into a radiant shard of gold. Smothering his insecurities, Donovan led their charge into battle.




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Sep 8, 2016)

_Bullets_

_His Final Message_

*(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)*
​*5 minutes ago*

His feet gripped the concrete roof as he watched over the Hellblazers. Flesh molded into concrete, hardened and toughened in a fraction of second. Paired with the kevlar, that should give him enough durability to withstand all but the most serious onslaughts. At least, he hoped. Theoretical defenses meant nothing in the world of quirks.

Then he heard it, the familiar buzzing in his pocket. Right, he'd assumed it had been a regular patrol mission and brought his phone with him. He felt the same instinctual anger he usually felt upon receiving one of _those _messages, but this time the anger vanished as quickly as it began. Instead, Donovan felt something well up in his throat as he pulled his handphone from his pocket and looked at the message-

_Hey, Zhi Rui. You okay over there? You never responded last nite. Tell me if anything is wrong. Pls reply_

He gripped his phone tightly. How many times had he seen these messages? How many times would he see them again? He flicked his phone to activate the keypad, and typed in the same, tired phrase.

_I'm fine_

He stared gormlessly at those 6 letters for a few seconds. Was this to be his final message? His fingers shook, dragging themselves to the keypad. What else was there to be said. What did he have to aay that he might never have the opportunity to say again?

Below them, the two rival organisations tore at each other, a brilliant array of quirks and gunfire ripping through the compound. Screams emanates through the air. People were dying right this very second, and he could very well join them the instant he leapt from the roof. He might have resigned himself to death, but what did he intend to leave behind if this was to be his last fight?

_I'm really fine_

Those were 3 more words. two of which were repititions. Had he lost his ability to communicate with his mother? He, the scholar, the intellectual, he so viewed himself as? And so he continued.

_I'm really fine. My life in GHH has been good, alot better than it was in middle school. I only received 2 stars, but I have a good teacher- he's somewhat like you- and a good, interesting batch of schoolmates. I have two close friends with whom I know I can trust- Roman and Victor. I have become stronger than before, and I even defeated a pro hero._

He stopped. His face was red from typing all that, and he was unsure if he wanted to hit the 'Enter' key after he typed that embarassing drivel. He wouldn't even have imagined hinting at this crap a few hours ago, if he bothered responding at all. Besides, was this _truly _what he wanted to say, if this was to be his last night? He found his fingers on the typepad again.

_I know we haven't had the most stable relationship these past few years-_

Donovan's fingers froze as he felt cold fury for an instant- his regret and anger at his upbringing and childhood pouring back for an instant. But he couldn't stop now, not without leaving his inner thoughts for _someone _to hear.

_-but I know you do care. So I want to say a few things. I have grown up greatly from my childhood days, and I believe I'm strong and mature enough to take care of most situations myself. I understand why you are worried, but give me a chance to prove myself. We both want to mend our relationship, have something more meaningful than what exists right now. So some sort of understanding would be a-_

He hit the character limit. He paused. With the next click, he would have sent everything he just said, all this schlocky crap, straight to his mother. His finger danced over the 'Enter' key for a few moments, then he forcely pushed the touchpad, tossing his hesitation to the side, and continued.

_Some sort of understanding would be a start. I feel that you should find a job yourself- Confucian ethics are great, but since I won't be home for a while, there's little purpose to you staying there yourself while Dad continues to make little money. With your talents, you could accomplish more than him. Do it for the good of all of us._

_Life, in some ways, hasn't been kind to me. There are still many aspects of my path and myself that I'm dissatisfied with. I have had to struggle with alot of internal pain and conflicted emotions over these past few years, and I have done several things I am less than proud of. But things are mostly fine. Send my regards to Dad_

_Thank you and goodbye_

It was finished. His last message. He found himself wiping his eyes, but his heart was calm, satisfied and ready to let go. Expectedly, a message quickly came back.

_Zhi Rui? Is anything wrong?_

Not a second later, his phone began buzzing as a call came in. He didn't bother picking it up. Instead, his form now of concrete, he gripped the phone with his full might, crushing it between his fingers. Bits of glass and plastic scattered across the roof. He turned to his friends.

"Well, it's been an honor. We finish this the way we started. Together!"

And with that, he plunged without hesitation into the warzone.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Golden Eagles Dorm - Colette's Room *



Hero said:


> @P-X 12 @Wizzrobevox
> 
> "Um...Colette, you go ahead and give yours first. I'll give mine after." Camila said quickly in order to buy herself time. Colette and Michael didn't know it, but Camila didn't have a phone, her family was too poor to afford such a luxury. It probably wouldn't be that huge of a deal to tell Michael she didn't have a phone, but at the end of the day, having a phone portrays a certain status and Camila was not prepared to have her status as one of GHH's poorest students revealed.
> 
> ...



"Thank you kindly." Michael added both Colette and Isaac's phone numbers as well as gave Isaac his number. He questioned Camila's given reason for not giving him her number, but he shrugged; whatever the cure reason was (he guessed it was due to her distrust of him, although that didn't explain why she let Colette giver hers), it was irrevelant at this point. 

Michael stretched his arms as he heard about the mission. He was a bit sore from his last one. "Well, I was planning for a bit more R&R, but okay then. Before we go, though, I have something to do. I'll meet up with you guys later." He got up and went to Med class.

_*One Med Class Later*_

Michael met up with Colette, Camila and Isaac in costume. He fastened his gauntlets as his teammates and him were at attention. "So, er, I know it's a bit late to ask, but what's the mission?"


----------



## kluang (Sep 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> ​
> When two people are very dissimilar one must make the conscious effort to rise above the differences and try to understand the person. Gwen Khristie didn't see a younger version of herself in Tiffany Maye, she saw someone someone she had a tenuous respect for even if others did not. As she listened to Tiffany's experience she saw the best and worst of what was being offered from the novice teacher.
> 
> "I think what you're doing is admirable in it's own way. You're doing this for your own reasons but at the end of the day you're contributing to saving lives by trying to bring the best out of these kids. This is not the sort of problem I would like to have but my hands are tied. I have a meeting with the Board of Trustees this week and I can't tell them that I have no disciplinary action to take. You're very understanding of that fact..."
> ...



"A custodian? Me?" Tiffany points to herself. "Okay....But what's a custodian?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 8, 2016)

@Hero @P-X 12


Hero said:


> Isaac/Camila/Colette
> The Hunt
> Prologue​
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2016)

Wizzrobevox said:


> @Hero @P-X 12



Michael raised his hand. "Is there anything known about the offending party? Like the number of people involved or their Quirks? And are we to protect the children as well, or are they being moved while the mission is going on?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2016)

*City Hall Park
Lower Manhattan, New York*​
_In a Quirk World there is something very unique about being common. Society has moved the bar a little, being common means having a quirk that is mundane in its nature and functionality. The problem though is that's not truly being common is it? Being able to water your plants from your fingertips, warming up cold coffee with your heated breath, being born with an extra pair of arms, these are common mundane quirks but it's not so long ago that the common man was simply a man.

Today a common man stands at the podium in a room full of reporters The American flag over his left shoulder and the New York state flag over his right. He takes a sip from his water bottle as he looks out at the swarm of media in front of him, outlets from all over the country have come here. They speculate as to why the Mayor of New York would call such an impromptu press conference, most have figured this has something to do with political rumors they've heard and/or the 7/5 Bombing task-force for which the Mayor is a special adviser to. The Mayor looks to his side seeing his press secretary motion to the hard camera. The red dot comes on and his face is projected to the millions and millions across the state, and potentially the globe._



“You know I started out as a patrolman in New York City some 20 years. You know a lot of the job with the hero laws in place is just handling the public and listening to their concerns. Being on that side of things, those are the trenches too aren’t they? Not as glamorous but it puts you in touch with the people. Seeing the confusion as to why at that time, at that moment, our lives are in peril, and the only ones who can save us are the same ones who are putting us in danger.”

“The heroes, what they provide the public with, we can not downplay that intangible feeling of safety. Lately though I haven’t felt very safe. I don’t think the country has either.”

He took a pause, his face clearly mired in thought as he simply closed his eyes and nodded. A decision had been made in that very moment, one that he had wrestled with for longer then he would care to admit. A stream of consciousness had overtaken the Mayor.

“We’ve apprehended a suspect in the 7/5 bombing, a foreign national named Hiroshi Shibata. As the investigation is still ongoing I will reveal what I can."

His tone changed the trepidation that was there had evaporated this was a completely different energy, this was three weeks of moral outrage ready to come out.

"Hiroshi Shibata is a Japanese national, with a military background, as well as being a former Public Safety Intelligence Agent; he came to America as part of a foreign exchange work program where he was assigned as a Japanese representative in the Mighty Elite. We cannot reveal more at this time, but the Japanese government has disavowed Shibata, denouncing any and all ties to him.”

“As a young man I was always fascinated by history, the cyclical nature of it all. How what is old will become new. This country was founded just about three hundred years ago. The father of our democracy cautioned us against “permanent alliance with any portion of the foreign world”, that morality was a “necessary spring of popular government”. 

"I believe we have strayed too far from what made this country great. In terms of military might, economics, education, and quirk strength we are no longer at the top of the world. America is a democracy but it is also a mediocrity. We have depended on our allies in this new quirk world and have forgotten the values that were the brick and mortar of this the United States.”

“I am closer to the common man than most public servants, I’m from Bensonhurst, the son of a plumber, I became a beat cop in New York City, I was there for the Ten Days of Darkness, I am a common man with common eyes and humble beginnings, but common and humble do not mean powerless, no not even in this world."

The mayor's hand turned into a metaphorical gavel as he beat it down on the podium, his defiance as physical as it was vocal.

" I refuse to be one of the powerless. I will be the voice of the voiceless. The heroes have done a good job but we have given them too much freedom. I no longer care about what is politically correct or not, not when lives are at stake. Hiroshi Shibata was allowed to come into this country and betray our trust because we allowed it.”

“Not acting like the world is a dangerous place is why the world is a dangerous place. We have depended on the heroes and they have helped this country but we must help ourselves. America has to rely on America. Americans help Americans and that's how we make America work, that's how we put America First."

“Today I, Garret Virgil Rhodes, would like to resign from my position as Mayor of New York and announce my candidacy for President of the United States.”​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 9, 2016)

_The world of heroes is a diverse one, but that's certainly true of the world as a whole isn't it. Within the sea of diversity you can find yourself lost and need the path before your feet to be lit. With so many people in the world, all of us different, is it posssible that there isn't just one right answer? 

There isn't just one path that we all should or must take.  Isn't it possible that there are more answers and more paths then we can possibly be aware of?

Why is this important to note?

One man will light the road with his every step and hold all our weight on his shoulders, but the question then becomes is this the possible best road? 
Or is the path shrouded in the dim yet tempered light of dawn and we must walk on our own two feet.

Maybe we retreat into ourselves and we find that this is really all we need...

But maybe just maybe the cruel reality is that there is no path and we are all destined to rest in darkness that is catacombs of The Kingdom?_​
*“The Wonder Twins”* Aaliyah and Alethea


“it appears that the mayor of New York City, Garret Virgil Rhodes, will be throwing his hat into the ring and running for the presidency.”

“He had a lot to say about you, well not you exactly, but heroes in general not really doing their *job*.”

“Haha, yes, that too.” She tried to feign effort at defusing the pointed jabs, but they weren't talking to an amateur. Hot blooded but not hot tempered the man they called The Beast was panned to, taking center stage in the frame as the microphone was held up to him.



“You know it’s funny he brought up New York the way he did. That’s where the world was introduced to the Seven Pillars. It’s where we saved it.”

The industrious news reporters had been scheduled to do a house and style piece at the Backlund family ranch, but now it was a televised interview. The Lightning around the Beast cackled wildly, the way it swayed about was somewhat evocative of the implicit power a dark maned lion contained. Yet as he drew in breath there was a shift, his lightning cackled, but it did so weakly, almost somberly like an electric tear.

“The 7/5 bombing was a complete and total failure on my part. Not the Seven Pillars, me. To the victims, to their families, to those who still believe in me, I’m sorry.”

Bowing his head for a few seconds and allowing for what was quite visibly a solitary moment of silence, The Beast, looked straight into the camera and straight into the eyes of the American people.

“I’m extremely sorry. In our line of work we want to save everyone and no matter the odds the job description doesn't change.”

The Beast's chest puffed up as he regained his intensity, the sadness gone and replaced by something much more fierce, a white hot lightning that highlighted the patriotic accents of his attire.

“You want my thoughts on Rhodes and him announcing his _candidacy_?”

A smile exploded it's way onto the face of the Superhero business' Most Electrifying Man, and yes while the timing was odd it was the same smile that made him a fan favorite. It said so much about him and the light his bright soul could bring, like a kid who had just successfully hit an inside the park homer playing actual backyard baseball. 

“I’m going to make a promise to the American public. He wants to build a wall, that’s _bullshit_. The entire thing is bullshit. Everything this country has been through and how we’ve persevered with _*true grit*_!”

His lightning spoke as much as his words as it whirled about him like galvanized wind, his blonde mane standing to attention as a physical ode to how this man's intensity inhabit every minute fiber of his being.

“We don’t need to close ourselves off, that’s giving up. We need to try harder, we need to want it more, and we need to reach even further. Everything this guy is saying is _*cowardly bullshit*_!”

“I am the _fastest _man alive and I will be the wall! You will never see a hero in this entire country, no _this entire *universe*_, work as hard as I will for the entire rest of my life. You will never see someone push his peers and his team as hard as I will push everyone for the rest of my life. You will never have a president who will work harder than I will.”

He beat his fist against his heart, physically telling them just where his words were actually coming from. The spontaneous nature of it all had the internet ablaze, as word of mouth of what was taking place. The murmur of his fans could be heard collectively around the world as The Beast's eyes never left the red dot on the camera. His thumb motioning to his back:

“You’re looking at the broadest back in the hero business, I can fit all of your hopes, all of your expectations, the weight of all your fear on my back, I will not stop moving, with every breath of my body, every beat of my heart, every fiber of my soul, I will carry us to the top of the mountain.”

  There was only one path for him and that is the one that the 10 Billion Megawatt Step would light up.

“My name is Brock Backlund, I _*am the Beast*_, and I am announcing that today I am running for President of the United States of America.”​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chronos (Sep 9, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackermann
> Greg Wolves Dorm
> *​
> 
> Blake nodded at the question. "I'd like to think that I will. I've made proper precautions in the event anything fails while in the field." He also made a mental note of the actions of his teammate; he would need to keep an eye for him at the moment. He moved his luggage around as he took a seat on one of the briefcases. "Although, under further inspection, I may have overprepared, if such a thing is even possible. I personally hope I won't need to use nearly as many supplies as I'm carrying to complete the task."



Jet Marquise
(@P-X 12)



_Opened Doors on Houses of Glass
Lend a Helping Hand... Perhaps?
_​Jet wondered, the boy bags dangling across his body carrying the necessities for his mission. A silent stare spoke most of his thoughts as clear as daylight. But he remained ruminating in utter silence. Propelling his glasses upwards, perhaps he should nitpick. Learn more of what was present before him. The boy didn't seem fazed at all by the commentary of his comrade, in fact it seemed as if he merely accepted such as reality and continued onward. His mien demonstrated only a single thought which later surfaced from the fissure of his lips a moment later. There was no mystery to unravel with this one, like a blank slate there was no true amount of weakness to expose, but similarly there was no true amount of courage that could surmount his own. Jet felt bored, slightly. There was absolutely no true reason as to why he would continue this conversation. He could end it here and continue with what is left of the day and nothing of interest would occur. Then Jet remembered what he avoided and the sensation returned once again. A sigh escaped him before the long pause. And Jet finally answered. "I think the question you should be asking yourself if whether or not it's even worth it to over prepare. You seem like you have a deeper trust on your equipment than on your team. Really? Do you think that's fair for them?" He spoke like a viper, those words were entirely earnest. They spoke of what was proper but held no true belief in them. It was as he wanted the boy to realize he was placing his quirk under the equipment "Though it is understandable. Maybe they aren't up to par with your abilities and you're just making up for the loss. Quite clever of you."


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Blake Ackerman
Grey Wolves Dorm *​


Chronos said:


> Jet Marquise
> (@P-X 12)
> 
> 
> ...



Blake simply shrugged at Jet's statements. "I only prepare out of ignorance rather than distrust. I haven't spent much if any time in the presence of my soon to be teammates; I know next to nothing about their Quirks or specialties, their personal strengths or shortcomings. And I had to guess, they're in a similar situation when pertaining to me." He scratched the back of his head. "Really, most of the blame for this situation is my own. I was too absorbed into my own personal duties that such a basic act of reaching out to and talking with the people I would be working with slipped my mind. Still, I came to the conclusion that if I didn't know my teammates' strengths and weaknesses, I should at the very least prepare to accentuate my own strengths and mitigate my own weaknesses." 

Blake got up from his luggage. "Well, I appreciate the talk. It was enlightening." Before he walked off, he turned back and said  "Oh, I don't think I ever properly introduced myself. My name is Blake Ackerman. Mind if I ask what your's is?"


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 9, 2016)

Freya Gaiden
Wolf's Rain
Liquid Time




_What is the end result of the amalgamation between a radical cult of Norse mythology sympathizers and a traumatized little girl host to an uncontrollable quirk? Carnage. Their union ultimately led to the death of over one hundred north men, and the mutilation of over a dozen. The fortunate few who survived would never forget this day. They would never forget those eyes. Their hearts would always remember the day when the harbinger of death visited them. The day the gods silenced them.
_
It was one of the largest migration of people in over two centuries. Fifty of the Norse Cultist tribes had gathered in one area for the day of worship. It began with three days of festivities and celebration. They reflected on the old days, honored the legends and stories that were told to them by their fathers, and the ones before them. It was a time of happiness, reflection, and joy. Rival tribes had come together, chieftains had made peace, and marriages had been arranged with the intention of passing on the lupine mutant quirk that was a trademark to the people. In the midst of all the happiness Freya's heart felt heavy. She sat in solidarity, comforted by the warmth of camp fire, lost in deep thought. Her mind went back to the events that occurred on the day before. 

The Johanson tribe made their ascent up the tall hill that lead to the temple of worship. Freya scurried behind her parents, eager to catch up.

"What has got you in a hurry little wolf?" Her eldest brother, Bjorn inquired.

With her beloved companion Tin-Tin tucked inside her shirt, she zipped past Bjorn. "I wanna be the first to see the temple! The God's shall praise me for my haste!"

Bjorn was surprised by his little sister's enthusiasm. Bright, and stubborn as an ox, Freya had a maiden's pure heart and a warrior's blood. She had spent half the trip coercing him into telling her everything there was to know about The Temple of Upsalla. She had a sponge-like relationship with information, and insisted on hearing the stories that her brother told, no matter how many times she had heard them. Bjorn only wished he had told her the truth. He regretted omitting key details to the journey. 

Freya, in her haste, had managed to catch up to her parents. She marched alongside her mother and father. Tin-Tin popped his head out of his furry ears out of her shirt.

"Tin-Tin! Stop moving, you're tickling me" She giggled as the wolf cub scurried inside of her shirt, his shaggy fur tickling against her skin.


_
Ragnar Johanson was a pious, stoic man who dedicated the thirty five years of his life in a self-imposed crusade to harden his connection to the Gods. He wanted to achieve a feat that had been unheard of for many centuries. He desired nothing more than to be bestowed with Odin's wisdom. He dreamed of establishing an intimate connection with his God, and this desire alone made him an ambitious man. In his heart he knew if it came to it he would gladly give up the lives of his family if the Gods wished it. What Bjorn had not told Freya was that Upsalla was a festive of not only worship, but sacrifice. The Norse God's valued the importance of symbols. The more symbolic the sacrifice, the more it would appease the Gods.When Ragnar Johanson saw his energetic young daughter prance through the fields with her beloved wolf by her side a spark of inspiration came to him. 

if the God's found great honor in symbols than they would get their symbol. And for Ragnar Johanson, no symbol was greater than a girl's love for her friend. The pet was an object of the purest form of love, a child's innocence. Ragnar would sacrifice his daughter's innocence if it meant coming closer to his God.

"Freya!" Her father was a stoic at heart but when he spoke it was as if the clouds had parted. 
_
_"Imprint the image of the wolf in your heart while you still can. Odin has already spoken. He longs for an offering, and the wolf is the ideal candidate. A descendant of Fenrir, the perfect offering"_

Freya's heart would not stop racing since. The idea of parting with Tin-Tin terrified her. She was taken aback by the peculiarity of her father's words. His talk of sacrifice and the God's desiring an offering. No longer did she find joy in the celebration of Upsalla. It was a wretched thing, a festival of death. She hated it all. She hated the idea of having to give up Tin-Tin. She hated her father even more for heeding the Odin's wife. She'd proclaim her hate for the God's themselves but was too frightened by the repercussions of such an act.

She embraced Tin-Tin, caressing his snow-white fur for what she feared to be the last time. Her eyes began to tear, and a river of sorrow made it's way down her brown cheeks. She stared down at the embers emanating from the fire. The flare in her heart grew. She knew what she would have to do. She would run away with her wolf and never look back. Searching for the strength to empower her heart she turned to the lupine shaped birth mark on her shoulder. Her parents called it a blessing, a gift from Odin. Now she only hoped that it were true, that the winged wolf biologically imprinted on her shoulder would turn out to be a guardian angel. 

Unfortunately for Freya, Lucifer was thought to be an angel before betraying God.



​


----------



## Chronos (Sep 9, 2016)

Jet Marquise
(@P-X 12)



_Opened Doors on Houses of Glass
Lend a Helping Hand... Perhaps?
_​He tilted his head and followed with a shrug. The time for good-bye's presented itself and much like he predicted he didn't feel anything for the end of this encounter. After his shoulders held the weight of his back, Jet's eyes wondered across the space as he traced his step towards the distance. Stopping mid-stance, turning and asking for his name. Jet did not replied immediately. His head began to circle and soon a nickname came to fruition. However, he was going to leave there was no use to tell him such. So he detained his train of thought, and began to ponder, asking for a name form a random stranger. He merely seemed to ingest the situation as another part of a regular day. Indeed, this was nothing special. "Jerald. That's my name. Good luck on your assignment... Blake." Lying through his teeth, he turned towards this distance, and waved to the stranger named Blake. What was the purpose of lying to such a boy? What was his intention. Perhaps he was planning ahead, or merely just playing his own ridiculous game again.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Blake Ackerman
Grey Wolves Dorm*​
Blake picked up his things and nodded at Jet. "Well, Jerald, I hope you have a nice day." He then walked into the meeting room, where he put his things together.

@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle

Daniel, Meliena and Takoda made their way to their meeting grounds, where they were met by a waiting Blake, who was in costume. "It appears you've all made in time."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel sits down with Charlie.
> "A hero that's only in it for the money huh? No one is going to like you that way in the field, but I recall you calling me Lady Luck at the Beach. Maybe you'll become a ladies man someday? Have some luck on the house."
> Melaina hands Charlie *a single 100 dollar bill* that appeared out of existence.
> 
> ...



Charlie let out a little chuckle as she handed him the money. "I don't have any interest in being a Ladies man per say, but you've got to give everything your all! You go into life giving it 200% and you'll eventually get paid back for everything you put in. That's luck, it's when the big pay out hits and everything else is just build to what will be." Charlie sat down at the table and ordered a sandwich and some chips, with a cola. He didn't want to waste the hundred bucks, he'd need that for the week. "I don't really see any problem with wanting money though, it makes me an honest hero. I'm not like those guys who lie about their intentions, I want everyone to know what I'm about. If I said I wanted to be a hero to save lives, I'd just be like  villain. Lying to the people and I won't do that." He had some decent qualities about him, some parts you could call honorable.. just not many.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> Charlie let out a little chuckle as she handed him the money. "I don't have any interest in being a Ladies man per say, but you've got to give everything your all! You go into life giving it 200% and you'll eventually get paid back for everything you put in. That's luck, it's when the big pay out hits and everything else is just build to what will be." Charlie sat down at the table and ordered a sandwich and some chips, with a cola. He didn't want to waste the hundred bucks, he'd need that for the week. "I don't really see any problem with wanting money though, it makes me an honest hero. I'm not like those guys who lie about their intentions, I want everyone to know what I'm about. If I said I wanted to be a hero to save lives, I'd just be like  villain. Lying to the people and I won't do that." He had some decent qualities about him, some parts you could call honorable.. just not many.


"Well that's certainly true, but a lot of people won't feel that way. That way of living you're thinking of might come under attack one day hero or not."

*Mel eats her breakfast for lunch and leaves the proper amount of money this time. 
However the receipt is given back on top of the money with a message to the owner on it.




			"Tell Mimi that Mel wants her to come by her room in the wolf dorm later after her mission.
		
Click to expand...





P.S. It's important."

Click to expand...

*@Hollow 
"See ya Charlie, keep at it."
Mel leaves the cafe to head over to the support department.
@InfIchi


P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman
> Grey Wolves Dorm*​
> Blake picked up his things and nodded at Jet. "Well, Jerald, I hope you have a nice day." He then walked into the meeting room, where he put his things together.
> 
> ...


"So who is everyone here? I'm looking for a Blake in particular. Micheal's room mate."
@P-X 12 @InfIchi @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 9, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> Michael raised his hand. "Is there anything known about the offending party? Like the number of people involved or their Quirks? And are we to protect the children as well, or are they being moved while the mission is going on?"



"Details on the person in question is, unfortunately, limited at this time. We're hoping to obtain more information about the victims in question." Slickback said as he slicked his hair back. "The children are who we're trying to find. Try to keep up, Michael." 

@P-X 12 @Hero


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Michael Yeong*​
@Hero @Wizzrobevox



Wizzrobevox said:


> "Details on the person in question is, unfortunately, limited at this time. We're hoping to obtain more information about the victims in question." Slickback said as he slicked his hair back. "The children are who we're trying to find. Try to keep up, Michael."
> 
> @P-X 12 @Hero



Michael scratched his head. _"So we're not getting much info on whatever's doing this." _He put down his hand, thinking about just what kind of Quirk they could be up against.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Blake Ackerman*​
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @Hollow @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well that's certainly true, but a lot of people won't feel that way. That way of living you're thinking of might come under attack one day hero or not."
> 
> *Mel eats her breakfast for lunch and leaves the proper amount of money this time.*
> *However the receipt is given back on top of the money with a message to the owner on it.*





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Unlosing Ranger said:
> 
> 
> > @Hollow
> ...



Blake raised his hand. "I believe I am the Blake you're looking for. And considering your look, you must be Meliena. So, you know Michael." He craned his head momentarily. "Hmm. You really are as tall as I heard." He walked over to the others, shaking their hands.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 9, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber/Outside Wolf Dorm
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel takes Blake's offered hand and gives it a firm shake, "Daniel Riley, or 'Rush' I guess for tonight."  Daniel's in his normal jersey-like costume with a slight, obviously impromptu, extra layer of long-sleeved clothing underneath looking more like he's ready to play a game in the Winter than go fight fires.  He also carries a small backpack with hastily assembled first aid supplies - a more proper kit would have to wait - and a few bottles of water.

He recognized the skittish Takoda from the quirk usage class and the unconventionally outspoken Meliena from the first aid class giving them both a nod as he approached.  "Hopefully tonight will go smoothly, fire can be nasty to deal with."  He was familiar enough with medicine to know what burns can be like, far better to stop whoever was behind this before there were more innocent victims.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman*​
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @Hollow @WorkingMoogle
> 
> ​
> ...


So this is the person Michael talked about, the one who likes star gazing.
"I heard a bit about you as well, you are in the clothing business. So, have you decided to go to the support department yet? It appears it could use a hand by how unresponsive it was to a few knocks."


EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber/Outside Wolf Dorm
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel takes Blake's offered hand and gives it a firm shake, "Daniel Riley, or 'Rush' I guess for tonight."  Daniel's in his normal jersey-like costume with a slight, obviously impromptu, extra layer of long-sleeved clothing underneath looking more like he's ready to play a game in the Winter than go fight fires.  He also carries a small backpack with hastily assembled first aid supplies - a more proper kit would have to wait - and a few bottles of water.
> ...


Melaina looks over to Daniel, the boy from the medical class earlier. She hadn't seen him around from anytime before then. 
"Right then, where is the person sponsoring the mission? The Burning Rangers, a firefighting superhero team."


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 10, 2016)

*Blake Ackerman*​
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber/Outside Wolf Dorm
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel takes Blake's offered hand and gives it a firm shake, "Daniel Riley, or 'Rush' I guess for tonight."  Daniel's in his normal jersey-like costume with a slight, obviously impromptu, extra layer of long-sleeved clothing underneath looking more like he's ready to play a game in the Winter than go fight fires.  He also carries a small backpack with hastily assembled first aid supplies - a more proper kit would have to wait - and a few bottles of water.
> ...



"I believe I've prepared enough for all of us on that front." He pointed towards the large case hanging off of his back.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> So this is the person Michael talked about, the one who likes star gazing.
> "I heard a bit about you as well, you are in the clothing business. So, have you decided to go to the support department yet? It appears it could use a hand by how unresponsive it was to a few knocks."



"I've actually put in a request for that recently. I haven't gotten word about their decision, though."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina looks over to Daniel, the boy from the medical class earlier. She hadn't seen him around from anytime before then.
> "Right then, where is the person sponsoring the mission? The Burning Rangers, a firefighting superhero team."



"That would be me."

A brown haired man stepped into the room, being followed by a red haired young woman carrying supplies. The duo were wearing formal wear as they walked to the front of the room. "It appears we've gotten quite the batch of students." He cleared his throat. "My name is Shou Amabane. Some of you may know me as 'Blue Burner'." He pointed to the young woman next to him. "Her name is Tillis Parton, also known as 'Hydrolix'."

He took out and gave them a small photo to pass around, showing their mission location. "That is a picture of the Silver Tides Hotel. It's located in Los Angeles. It has twenty floors filled with many wealthy residents. And according to a police investigation, it is an unfortunate target for a group of arsonists." Shou took the photo and continued. "Normally, we would leave such a job to be done by the Burning Rangers, but the size of the hotel requires greater numbers." 

The woman piped up. "Geez, Shou, at least pretend as if you're interested." She walked forward and took over the conversation. "So, here's the thing. You're all being brought in to make sure the residents get out safely when we evacuate the building. Well, that and keeping an eye out for anyone suspicious just in case they plan on attacking the crowd. If everything goes well, we'll be able to stop the criminals before they do any real damage."

Shou coughed in his fist, trying to regain control of his briefing. "Anyways, as she said, we'll be taking on the arsonists ourselves. You will be assisting the hotel residents as well as looking for any abnormalities that may occur." 

He took out a small case and opened it, revealing a series of small one sided headphone with a visor. "These are communicators. They not only act as your way to speak to your teammates and us, but also have infrared sensors and trackers that allow us to see your location at all times. Do not take these off." He gave each of them one.

"So. Any questions?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> "That would be me."
> 
> A brown haired man stepped into the room, being followed by a red haired young woman. The duo were wearing formal wear as they walked to the front of the room. "It appears we've gotten quite the batch of students." He cleared his throat. "My name is Shou Amabane. Some of you may know me as 'Blue Burner'." He pointed to the young woman next to him. "Her name is Tillis Parton, also known as 'Hydrolix'."
> 
> ...


"So we are using the residents as bait to try to capture them right? A twenty story building is quite a tall order for this on either side... 
Wouldn't they target some of the lower floors?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12

Daniel listened attentively to the briefing nodding along.  Protecting such a large building would be a tall order.  "Do we know if they have a pattern to how they're staring fires?  Quirk-based or device based?"  He didn't really know much about arson but knowing whether they were looking for some_thing_ or some_one_ would help.  

"Also do we know if their target is the whole hotel or just part of it?"  If they were looking to burn the whole place, a large task indeed, they'd need to start low, and probably compromise the fire suppression in place in the hotel.  Unless they were really planning on going floor by floor burning.

He put on the headset and considered.  It made a lot of sense to split up with so large a potential area to search, but it also exposed them to a lot of risk individually.  Costumes and headsets would make them stand out which left the risk that they'd be seen before they spotted the villains.  Still, he supposed, this was the province of heroes.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 10, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Artful Triangulation*​
_One. Two. Three.

Three little flies were hovering around, with one big fat one. 

Two of these small flies buzzed around a bit worringly, yet the fly in particular was..._​
They didn't have the luxury of being unseen by the two factions with Damian's appearance already putting them on edge. Of course, being warring factions with a mighty elite on the loose meant that coming together and focusing on three little flies wasn't likely.

"French Fry. Kim. Cover me. We're going for the kids." Victor ordered, his present smile still across his face. It wasn't an especially happy smile like normal however, nor was nervous, nor spiteful. Amongst the cavalcade of screams and mutilation, one person had a smile of...absolute serenity.

A heartbeat only slightly above average, like one of a runner before getting ready to speed through the track. He pulled on his suits collar as if to adjust it and, with a swing of his hand, he created a crush wall across the length of his left and placed it from of him. Kim stood to his left and French Fry, his right, all three stanced carefully.

"Formation: Artful Triangulation!"

The three flies then began their flight towards their goal, taking special care to avoid the center of the center, where the roaches did battle with the fat fly. They buzzed and weaved in between the delicious catery around them, only taking action when immediately forced by a meal waiting to be eaten. They flew low and with a purpose, doing their best to avoid any attention to themselves.

Victor's shield easily cleaved their way through the battlefield by smashing anyone who got in front of them, any stray bullets or projectiles that threatened to pierce him in a head on collision. He knocked away that was veratious enough to attempt to overpower his protection.

Kim's concrete form served a similar purposes, solid enough to body any unfortunate acts of aggression, trained to quickly knock down anyone that made a attempts to swat them down.

French Fry's contribution, despite not having the power to create a type of shield to protect himself, was still one very incredibly useful to the group. Using his new technique to destroy the foot of all those that surrounded them with stray debris from the battle around them, along with granting himself quick boost of strength to strike down any obstacles that surrounded them.

Before they had knew it, they had almost reached the children! However, their biggest obstacles stood monolithically above them. Broad shoulders dressed with tattoos, gigantic rippling chest covered in a flimsy tank top and half-shaven head stamped with a most unpleasant face. It roared with laughter as the three flies approached closer.

"That's as far as you brats go! We could always use some more kids though!" The man's chest open up like a fridge, sharp, straightened teeth decorating its edges, and the three were headed right for the abyss inside with a large, salivating tongue awaiting their arrival. "Get in there! Demon Fridge!"

Victor smiled calmly, this man's quirk was perfect for enemies like them, who focused on an upfront assault, he could trap them in an instant and be done with them. "Monkeys in a barrel!" Victor called as he grabbed French Fry's arm, who, after a second on confusion, grabbed a hold of Kim. Victor then rushes forward just as they were to be trapped inside and jumped upwards, his shield bashing up against the top of the large man's frame and crushing his fridge teeth.

The man began to topple over under the three's combined weight. Victor, dissipating his shield, leaned forward and swung his free arm that carries French Fry forward, tossing both his teammates over him while he took his now free left hand and placed it over the man's face. Lifting his left leg, he placed it on the man's neck and continued to lean forward until the wall of a man fell with Victor atop of him to the ground. He choked as Victor removed his sole from his neck, but with such a large neck, he was such there wasn't any lethal damage, just enough to make getting up again very difficult.

He looked forward with a peaceful smile as he began his treck to once more join with his friends up ahead at the kids.

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2016)

-The Mad Bomber-

@Unlosing Ranger @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle @P-X 12​Takoda slowly got prepared for the mission, putting his leather jacket and gloves on. He took up the helmet that his father used to wear while riding and let out a sigh. He knew that this was going to be a tough mission, he had failed his last one and didn't wan to fail this one. He'd need to make sure he did better, he would have to BE better. There was noting stronger in his mind than that fact, than his own failures. He placed the helmet on and headed towards the meeting place. 

Once there, he felt a bit apprehensive, he knew some of these people from various classes and such, but never had a real conversation with them. One he had met earlier, a man with a similar quirk to his, though his was adrenaline based or some such thing like that. They all seemed to be getting along rather well, though Takoda's mind was elsewhere right now as they spoke. Everything just seemed to be like dulled out background noise on a television. You know when you're focused on whatever it is you're doing and you can just barely make out the words. 

Then came the job, the actual mission it self. Seemed simple enough, Just needed to get the people out of the building and make sure everyone is safe.  "I think that we can handle this mission with no problems." Takoda stated proudly. "But good questions Rush! I wish to know the answers as well!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 10, 2016)

Shou saw many of the students raise their hands. _"Good,"_ he thought. _"They're at least taking this seriously."_



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So we are using the residents as bait to try to capture them right? A twenty story building is quite a tall order for this on either side...
> Wouldn't they target some of the lower floors?"



"From their older attacks, it would appear that they have a habit of starting from the building's lowest point and working their way up. Unfortunately, their particular brand of skills and Quirks lends to them being able to strike multiple points at once, which is why one of our members will be making sure there aren't any attacks on higher floors."



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel listened attentively to the briefing nodding along.  Protecting such a large building would be a tall order.  "Do we know if they have a pattern to how they're staring fires?  Quirk-based or device based?"  He didn't really know much about arson but knowing whether they were looking for some_thing_ or some_one_ would help.
> ...





InfIchi said:


> -The Mad Bomber-
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle @P-X 12​Takoda slowly got prepared for the mission, putting his leather jacket and gloves on. He took up the helmet that his father used to wear while riding and let out a sigh. He knew that this was going to be a tough mission, he had failed his last one and didn't wan to fail this one. He'd need to make sure he did better, he would have to BE better. There was noting stronger in his mind than that fact, than his own failures. He placed the helmet on and headed towards the meeting place.
> 
> ...



"There are three arsonists; two of the members use Quirks to set fires, while the remaining one uses special gadgets that are next to impossible to trace unless you use specific types of scanning, which is why you were all given the headsets. As for the second question, if their track record is any indication, their objective is to raze the entire hotel down until it's nothing but burnt rubble and ashes."


----------



## Kei (Sep 10, 2016)

_
A Happy Marriage
[[6 Months Ago]]
Zia Espositto_​
“So….”

Zia closed her eyes as she looked out the window, the whole car ride was nothing but awkward silence. Though all in all, something did good did happen, and that was that he chosen to humor his parents with the marriage thing for two more years. Apparently she was his free trial period, they gave him at least that, and they gave her a peace of mind. So they weren’t all too bad of parents, just… They had a complete extreme way of doing things, but that was it, they could do that because they were rich.

“Your quirk…. Where did you get it from?”​
Zia mentally groaned a bit, but, this was her only opening to get to know him and possibly walk around the potential ticking time bomb that was Richard Castillo, her husband for now.

“My dad….” Zia explained

“He was a transformer?”

“Beast transformer.”​
Zia tried to remember her father’s face, but he always had it covered, so nothing real came through. However, what she did remember was his thick Italian accent. Bella figlia, he constantly called her that when she was younger. How he charmed his way into her heart, only to leave it and never return.

“He was a villain.” Zia casually remarked about her dad, she waited for a reaction, but there was none and that legit surprised her, but at the same time Richard was a hero, and not just any hero, one of the top ranking ones, “However, that isn’t surprising…. Is it….”

“Most beast transformers end up being branded as villains.”​
“…..” Richard didn’t say anything for a second, maybe he was considering his words, “So next to the money issue, why haven’t you signed up for hero classes.”

“I don’t want to be a hero….”

“Why?”

_“…. It doesn’t suit me…”_
​Heroes were beautiful and majestic in a way, most popular heroes that made good money, were the absolute pinnacle of imposing powers. God’s Eye with her ability was a beautiful woman without her ability, even some of the those that stood with the pillars were everything that was standard in society. Beautiful and handsome heroes, that stood in front of the camera. Zia looked at her hand, one look at her beast form, and most people would run away. Her quirk wasn’t heroic, it was horrifying, it was made for a true villain. 

“It’s the only way for you to learn to control your quirk.” Richard chimed in with his all-knowing voice, “Your quirk doesn’t make you, you make your quirk, losing control of something that is part of you…. It’s….”

_“Shameful…._”​
Zia placed her head on the window, she didn’t want to hear it from a rich boy. Not just any rich boy, but a person that was bred for control. He probably came out of the womb shifting and be able to control it. 

“I know….” Zia could only say, “I know….”

“I’ll get you into Grand Heroics…. If we are spending this time together, it better for you to get some benefit too out of it. Learn how to control it and use it, and maybe set the standard for those that have your quirk.”

“….. Ah….”​
 Richard seemed to have figured out something, “So that is why they chose you.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2016)

*Max*
_Tech Protect I: Meet Plasma-man and the panty viewing victim_

*Max POV*
_Well, yeah. Just yesterday we had this class where we gotta show what we can do with our quirks, but ya see, tha teach didn´t seem impressed at all and why does that matter ya ask? Well, I as tha besto hero of mah generation gotta be like super awesome and make everyones mouths hit tha floor but this time it didn´t work. Then it is that thingy  ´bout what he said, control it in small bursts and propulsion, it´s not like I didn´t think ´bout that before, i mean, it´s me we´re talkin´about but there´s one thingy I wanna focus on the most...Tha transition speed from attack to defense and viceversa._
_
Dat gotta wait though.

Now, did ya know there was this chance of workin´with a pro and no one told me?!
*
(Truth be told, a lot of people told him but he was too busy thinking in how to stand out to even hear them)
*
Right now I´m checkin´ tha list of possible jobs, there are many and I even found a bunch where I was requested but i can´t take ´em all at once so for now wanna see which one convinces me! What, ya thought I would pick tha first one with mah name on it?! Hahahahahah!! Nah, one gotta choose dese carefully.

Then I find one, further more, seem like I am not tha only one requested fer it. Tha name of tha other person says "Accelerator". Who may that be?_
_*POV End*_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The next day Maxwell was completely ready for his newly acquired job,apparently he was too busy trying to show off at the sport clubs before to even notice what the rest of the first year students were doing. A bright reassuring smile was in his face just like always as he reached the meeting point. He was wearing his blue track suit as usual, red sneakers and his red mask which mad ehim look more like an old days robber than an actual hero.  As soon as he arrived, Max managed to see a man wearing a white costume with a helmet. 


As soon as the man catched a glimpse of the GHH student, he efussively greeted."You must be Mr. Chase!! It´s good to meet such a young gun like you!! I am the pro Hero Schutz, let´s work together to make this go smoothly." offering a handshake as he spoke which Maxwell reacted too in a similar fashion"hahahah!! Yeah, Nice ta meetcha too!! Ya can call me Max tho. "  both men´s laughter calling a bit of attention from the people around. It took only an instant for the australian to notice that soemthing was lacking, he actually started to move as if looking for something while still holding onto Schutz´ hand."What is it, boy? You eager for your first time handling the job?!"

"No, well yeah, but wasn´t another person gonna come with us as in some person ya know, with a speedy hero name? "

"Accelerator"

"Yeah!! It was that one thanks fer...."

"Yo, Mr. Panty Hunter"

A dragging, soft and slothful voice greeted as Max looked at the person. "With Ms. Accelerator here, we are complete then." Schutz said, meanwhile Max was struggling to remember where the hell he had seen this girl, because yes, The Accelerator was a girl an upperclassman at that and apparently she knew him."*Yawn* Seems like... you´ve been fine... I was sure you would  be.... expelled after harassing us." she said lazily and almost on the verge of sleeping.

"Oh, i´s ya!! Tha one with tha black panties. Nice choice." he said flashing his perfect smile and sticking out his thumb as sign of approval.

"I think so too."​


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 10, 2016)

Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers For Hire
Final Act
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox













Bodies hit the floor. Droplets of blood descended down like rainfall. The cries of pain, screams of terror took hold of the warehouse like an orchestra. Damian Bourne, New York's Shadow of Justice was the composer for tonight's performance. He had dropped down in the middle of a group of a dozen gang bangers. Before the men had time to even register his presence he went to work, making quick work of them.

Tossing a razor owl-rang at the thug flanking his left, planting his heel down on the throat of another that attempted to run away, he unleashed a hot fury of pain on the unsuspecting criminals. A blurred figure came darting across the warehouse heading his way. A speedster, he calculated the man's threat level as being Class C. Fast enough to get the drop on even the most trained eyes, but not faster than the eye can see. Damian timed his neck attack, dropping his guard in order to bait the speedster into thinking he was an easy target. When the blurred figure reached strike distance Damian spun his body clockwise launching a devastating knee smash. The speedster would never be able to run again and would forever keep his limp as a remnant of his crimes.

Just as Damian recovered his stance what felt like a truck rammed into his shoulder. Flying through two thirty pound shipping crates, every bone in his body would have broken had it not been for the body armor installed into his costume. He came to quickly enough to see Lenard Jone's steel blade lunging for his throat. Using the jagged points that protruded from his gauntlets he parried the man who was called the "Guillotine" of New York's blow. From his right a huge ball of fire came his way. Instinctively, Damian used his flame resistant cape to shield himself from the fierce flames.

"Lennie, Brockie!" The shrilled voice belonged to the two stooges' manic sister,. Delilah Jones. "We're having roasted Owl tonight. SHISHISHSISHSI" 
Damian lowered his cape, frowning at the sight before him. Brock Jones, practically invulnerable, and possessing the strength of ten elephants. Lenard Jones, expert kendo practitioner, which made his prowess with his quirk even more lethal. Last, and surely not least. Delilah Jones, a pyromaniac who has given even New York's finest heroes trouble in the past.

This will take at most ten minutes, Damian thought. He was already formulating counter measures to their quirks and would have them beat sooner or later. What concerned him was whether or not his students could survive long enough. Ten minutes was merely a moment for him, but for the boys it would be eternity.

 

Roman



It should have been impossible for three teenagers who, a few days ago were total strangers, to be able to maneuver so efficiently as a team. Victor's crush wall  shielded them from what Roman deduced to be armor piercing military grade rifles. Donovan's sturdy physiology shielded their flank from the concussive blasts that were launched the emitter quirk users. Roman used Breaking Bad to destroy the enemies footing. It was a sound formation. Simple, yet effective. The group stuck to each others backs like glue. Covering one anther's blind spots, and momentarily breaking formation to dispatch with any thugs that got too close. For a second everything seemed to be going according to plan. They were getting closer and closer to the kidnapped children. That was until a projectile of hot fury rained down upon them.

[

"CRUSSSSSSSSSH WALLLLLL" Roman had been the first to be alerted by the rocket,that took the form of a shark torpedo, heading their way.
Victor's primal like reflexes acted immediately before his mind could even register the threat. He conjured up the biggest barrier he had ever formed. Donovan, fearing that Victor's barrier would protect them from the blunt of the blast but not from any conflagrations that broke through, selflessly threw his metallic clad body over his friends. Roman, who sensed Victor's Crush wall crumbling under the immense kinetic energy, did what he assumed could only be done in theory. He took the risk of assuming that the user who sent the shark torpedo shaped flame rocket at him created an explosion that was chemically based.

"Nitroglycerin!" He shouted. "Shit, what was the chemical equation for Nitroglycerin in it's decomposed form!" He was panicking, and when Roman Durosier panicked his brilliance couldn't shine.

"C3H5(ONO2)3-->CO2+H20+N2+O2!" In times like this Roman was grateful for Donovan being as much of a nerd as he was. "Now do whatever you're gonna do!" He bellowed, struggling to keep his footing as he began to crumble under the explosion's force.

Roman went to work. He embraced his teammates, surrounding them in the blue energy emanating from his palms.

"Deconstruction!!!!!"  The violent conflagration vanished without a trace. Roman fell to one knee, panting heavily from the heavy toll his technique had on him.

 "There's our culprit" Victor indicated a stout, short man positioned on a nearby rooftop.

Paco "Hell-Fire" Sanchez was a mutant quirk user who was a living human cannon. He had the habit of consuming literally anything. Houses, steel, fire, toxic waste, they were all fuel for his quirk. Paco could project menacing, destructive shark torpedoes from his mouth. He could fire three in rapid succession before having to consume more materials to recharge.




Roman glared at the new threat that they faced. The man had insane destructive power. One hit from shark torpedo nearly killed them all. However, Roman knew he couldn't invest too much time on this man, regardless of how dangerous he was. He had to take a risk, he needed to free the children.

"Guys..I have a plan" He said to his teammates. It could not really be called a plan but it was all he had for the moment.

"Keep this fat-ass busy while I go free the kids"

Donovan blinked twice. "Roman, that is the dumbest plan I've ever heard"

"Just cover me!" He ordered as he ran off to the large crate full of children.

"You up for a suicide mission Kim?" Victor asked.

"Do I have a choice?"
​


----------



## Tenma (Sep 11, 2016)

_Bullets_

_The Stormfront_

*(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)
*​How the hell were they supposed to deal with this monster? To his knowledge, neither he nor Victor had much in the way of range, so they'd be reduced to playing chicken with him and his nukes. Fortunately, he didn't seem too interested in firing another. As a matter of fact, he appeared to be stalling, almost letting them pass. But he was quite certain the moment they turned their backs to him they'd be pasted by another missile.

"It would appear he doesn't want to continuously fire those things, as effective as that would be. That would mean he either can only fire them in intervals...or he has a limited supply. Either way, that's to our advantage." He noted vocally. Victor nodded, apparently coming to a similar conclusion. This was similar to those Westerns he had heard of but never watched, only they didn't have their own gun top fire back. They'd have to avoid those missiles and attack back with their nonexistent firepower. Yeah, he hadn't figured out how they were going to hit this guy. As a matter of fact, his quirk had virtually no range, and Victor's was limited to his primarily defensive Crush Wall. They could try and enter the building and run up to him, but then he'd nuke Roman. This was quite the dilemma. As a matter of fact-

"Want one?" Victor gestured to him with an AK-47. He was holding another one of those in his other hand. Donovan stared as he caught the heavy weapon in his hands. His hands shook as he lifted it, aimed it somewhat awkwardly. Victor on the other hand, was aiming it confidently, as though it were some sort of toy. Above, the fat bastard was looking at them with incredulity. Well, he had the right to. Donovan wasn't sure if he would be able to hit even someone of this size. He'd never handled a gun in his life, much less an assault rifle, but he had enough common sense to know it wouldn't be as easy to use as in those TV shows. Victor seemed to recognise his concerns.

"Hey, never used a gun before? _(You have?)_ It's quite basic, you just got to control a recoil and that! It's like riding a horse! Only this horse shoots bullets!"  Yeah, that analogy wasn't helping things in the least. Still, he held steady and aimed at the behemoth. He noticed his palms were sweating. Yeah, he _was_ getting tired from this continuous combat, but that wasn't why he was feeling these concerns. He held in his hands a weapon made to kill. Was...was he about to kill with this thing? Considering the fat bastard's size and mass it was unlikely mere bullets could kill him, he thought logically. Otherwise, he'd already be dead from the prior firefight with the rival organization. An AK-47 was a weapon of war- it'd hurt him no matter what. But if they did kill him...even if it was an accident...

Well, no time to think about that now. The thug looked like he was charging up another one of those missiles. They had to act fast. Well, _he_ had to, Victor was already opening fire.

"Aargh! What the fuck?! You damn kids!" Missile mouth up there hadn't seemed to be expecting Victor to open fire. As expected, the bullets didn't seem capable of mortally wounding him, but they sure looked like they hurt. Hesitantly, he pulled the trigger of his own. He was _not _prepared the recoil. He probably could have managed it well had he been stationary, but he was apeing Victor and moving, sprinting continuously to prevent the bastard from getting a lock on him, which meant it nearly threw him off his feet. Victor's shots, on the other hand, landed in the center of their foe's chest, slowly ripping open his armor plating. Donovan quickly regained his balance and held the gun steady. Okay, he was catching on. He let loose a few rounds at the fat bastard. Some missed, others struck his shoulder and side. Missile Mouth's head turned left to right as he attempted to get a lock on either of them as they continued running, ducking, taking cover. To Donovan, Victor was clearly the more competent gunman, but from missile mouth's position it was probably difficult to tell who was more responsible for his injuries.

Then, the first missile fired. It didn't seem specifically aimed at anyone- he probably figured he'd let the explosion's radius do the choosing for him. And as it happened, it was flying closer to Donovan. In fact, it landed about 20 feet from him, and about 35 from Victor. He gulped, and quickly gripped the barrel of the gun, taking the form of steel as the explosive detonated , engulfing his world in fiery light.

Donovan had read about war and its weapons, and considered himself reasonably proficient in chemistry and physics. He could probably describe what happened to someone struck by the force of an explosion. That, of course, didn't mean he was prepared to be hit by one himself. The gun was blown off his hand as he felt the raw heat flow over his body, the force that made him feel as thought his organs were blowing up in his chest. Even though he wasn't anywhere near the direct radius, it was only through his quirk that he wasn't blown to bits. This searing, burning pain. He felt it over every inch of his body, inside and out. He couldn't see, couldn't hear or smell, only feel the sensation of being about to puke out his own guts. Then he felt his back strike a container. That seemingly shook him back to reality, even as the bristling agony continued to travel in waves over his wounded form. 

He found himself on his back, gasping against the shipping container. He wasn't sure how nasty his injuries were, but he was sure he had taken some internal injuries. He could only hope they weren't severe. His body didn't look as terrible a mess as he had expected- most of his kevlar suit was shredded and there were serious burns across his back and shoulders. His vision was still blurry, and he was only beginning to properly take in his surroundings. He wished he could just go to sleep, disappear from this madness. But if he did...he'd die. He couldn't, not here. So he pulled himself to his feet, only vaguely aware of the sputum and snot spilling from his mouth and nose. He was similarly only vaguely aware of the fat bastard falling from the building and crashing onto the ground. So he struck himself in the head. His world began to make sense again. His breath began to become more consistent, less ragged. He had to get back into the fight. His everything hurt like a damn bitch, but if he was to get out of here...he had to keep fighting.

He pulled himself to his feet, letting his now-bare feet grip the concrete to assume its form. 30 feet ahead, missile mouth was now recovering, limping slightly. Victor must have used the opening to shoot his legs, and the top heavy villain paid for being a fat bastard. Victor was laying into him, his fists empowered by his aptly-named 'Crush' quirk, sending the lump of lard crashing into a wall. But he recovered quick, just in time for Donovan to strike the side of his head with a cement foot.

Credit had to be given the lard head, he was tough as nails. Still, there was no way he was about to fire his missiles at close-range. Just as he let his guard down, the fat bastard opened his large jaws and damn near took a bite out of him. Donovan leapt back to avoid getting clamped in half by those massive chompers, while Victor struck him with a blow to the throat. Good, if they kept this up-

Then in an instant, he felt something like an invisible fist strike his side. He felt his feet forcibly leave the ground, and his vision was a blur as he felt the world fly past him. He began to register the pain an instant later when he hit the ground. _I sure am taking quite abit of punishment today_, Donovan thought as he gripped his side. To his faint horror he felt a hairline crack across his side. This realization seemingly increased his agony more, and he dropped to one knee as he registered his towering adversary.

It was that blue guy, the fish-mutant thing...He'd seen him earlier today, yes, he remembered now, but he seemed much more intimidating now that he registered as an enemy. Nearly three-metres tall, with large, muscled arms. He didn't know whaat kind of quirk he had, either than he had the ability to seemingly remotely hit him from anywhere. Victor was preoccupied with missile mouth, so he had to take on this bastard. But at that moment, he felt an ominous portent, as though death were before him. He quickly banished the thought. Instead, he spoke aloud through ragged breaths.

"I...I will not die..."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Part 1​











_______________________

"If I may," Camila raised her hand to speak, "You made no mention of law enforcement in your mission debriefing. Am we to assume that we are doing this alone?"

"You would be correct." Slickback replies nonchalantly.

"And this doesn't seem shady to you? Child abduction is a very serious case to handle and if any harm is to come to that child, it is done within the first few hours of their disappearance. We're going to need all the help we can get if we want to be successful."

"Listen toots, you're bringing up valid points. But, I've told you all I know regarding the matter. It isn't usual that we take these type of missions any how, but here we are. We leave tomorrow, so pack your bags." Slickback shrugged, leaving the teens to their own devices.​
- The Next Day -​
Isaac leaned out the back, craning his neck as far as he could around the side, trying to catch the wind in his nose and flapping lips. He had never been driving before, and he loved it. The scenery was very green on their drive to the San Francisco Hotel "California Dreamin", and the sun flashed and flickered behind the tall trees. There were a million smells along the road, both old and just born. Isaac closed his eyes and huffed, pretending he was flying. 

The car began to decelerate as it made its turn into a heavily wooded area. A soggy wool blanket of San Francisco's famous fog hung a few feet above the muddy roadway, obscuring the sun and dribbling tiny spots of mist on Slickback's windshield. The vehicle's headlights bored through the gap between road and fog, drilling an endless tunnel through the darkness. Colette watched the skeins of mist, bending and unbending in the headlight tunnels. Michael frequently engaged her in conversation, but she never had much to say. 

Soon the vehicle came to a stop and the heroes stepped out. They had arrived. Upon stepping out of the vehicle, a desperate piercing scream of horror echoed far above the sharpened tops of the trees wrapped in thin obsidian-transparent mist. Isaac startled jerkily and almost collapsed onto the cold moist ground.

"Holy shit." Isaac exclaimed

"The fuck?" Camila muttered

"What was that?" Michael pondered taking a look around.

"Pussies." Slickback shook his head disapprovingly

"It's a raven" Colette replied in her characteristic stale tone, pointing to the large black bird that had emerged from a tree and flown across the clearing the group stood in.

"Yeah, I don't care." Camila spat still a little perturbed by the scream that was _too_ human. "Let's just enter this hotel and talk to the clientele." Camila walked ahead of the group towards the looming structure before them. Michael and Slickback were next to follow with Isaac in tow. Colette however remained behind. When everyone else had entered the hotel, the walking dead of a girl took a few steps off the beaten path, bringing her to the forest's edge. The creature that had been hiding in the foliage undetected by all in the group besides Colette, emerged.​


"Come here child," the being cooed softly, "I won't hurt you~"

Colette moved closer to the creature, even though her abilities determined its statement was a lie. Colette had just began to wade her way through thick bushes when a familiar hand touched her shoulder. It was Michael.

"Hey Colette! When we were inside, I noticed that you hadn't followed us, so I came back for you." Michael smiled, but soon this turned into a nervous laughter. "But uh-don't take that the wrong way, I was uh-just looking out." he rubbed the back of his head nervously. He knew when he got back inside, Camila was going to somehow spin this on him negatively. "So, what are you doing out here still? Did you see something in the forest?" Michael stepped back and placed his hands on his hips while eyeing Colette.

Colette motioned to show him, but the creature was gone.  ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenma (Sep 11, 2016)

_Bullets_

_Children of the Tempest
_
*(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)*
​"You..." The mutant spoke as Donovan rose to his feet. "I had seen you today."

"Y-yeah? What of it?" He panted as he braced his legs to spring, clenched his fists to strike down this foe. He was surprised by the voice that emerged from this towering monster. It was deep, gravelly, yes, but it wasn't an adults' voice. No, it seemed to come from someone probably only a couple of years older than him. This trafficker...he was a teenager. Yet he seemed used to such an operation, as though he had been doing it his whole life. He remembered Damian Bourne's comment on the Crimson Rain's operations. Yes, they captured children and smuggled them off to become stone-cold killers. This...youth must have been one of them. Stripped of emotions, feelings, empathy, conscience, and becoming living weapons. Donovan registered dryly that it almost resembled an inhumane version of Hero School.

If this mutant had not been kidnapped as a boy, perhaps he too would have ended up in Grand Heroics High, trained his quirk alongside them, and emerged a hero. But life had chosen another path for him, one had no choice in. He had no name, no identity, no friends, only the knowledge of crime and killing. On another day, Donovan might have been inquisitive, sympathetic to his foe. But today, his thoughts only went to the pragmatic.

_He's been training his quirk all his life. He's been training to _kill_ all his life. I'm at a disadvantage._

Donovan felt himself sweating. He took a step forward, and immediately felt an impact which made him want to spit out his lungs.

This blow was stronger, more focused, than the one he took when the bastard tried to run him over with a truck or separate him from ole' missile mouth. Never mind a fist, this one reminded him of a goddamn sledgehammer. He felt the air leave his lungs, and he swore he felt one of his ribs snapping. Donovan crashed to one knee., clutching his chest as he gasped heavily. But he didn't have the luxury to do so for long, and although it felt like setting his lungs on fire, he quickly shot to his feet. This did him no good- a second blow struck his shoulder, sending his crashing into a wall. 

He cried in pain as he hit the floor, and quickly reached into his back pocket to grab a small knife he had brought along just in case. It wouldn't be any use against a 10 foot giant, but ti allowed him to take the form of steel, increasing his durability further. No sooner had he done so, he heard the sound of wind flying towards his head. He raised his hands to block instinctually before the blow hit him like a truck smashing him into the wall with enough force to collapse it.

Goddamn it. Everything hurt. He wasn't sure how much of himself was broken. He noted that part of his steel arm had been dented. This bastard packed an insane amount of force. And he couldn't even see his blows. Between ragged breaths, he wondered how the hell he was supposed to overcome something like that. There didn't seem to be a damn way to even avoid those blows. Damn...he just felt like giving up, letting go of such a futile fight. But if he did....

"I will not die..." He declared quietly as he pushed himself to his feet. No, he had to find some way to win...or die trying. And he didn't want to think of the latter option. Dying meaninglessly in this damn place...this was not to be his destiny. He had heard the wind when the last blow struck him. Whatever this mutant was doing, it had weight. Were they invisible appendages? Or were they projectiles? What use was this information in helping him avoid them?

He clenched his fists, taking a defensive stance. He felt like laughing. Just this morning, he was expecting a nice little patrol where he could bond with his new friends, learn more about hero history from the Silhouette, maybe stop one or two pickpockets. Now he was in a fight for his life, one he scarcely even knew how to engage. He clenched his teeth and burst forward. He cleared about three metres before he heard the sound of rushing wind. He instinctively titled his head to the side, and felt a solid object graze the side of his head. He spun, attempting to regain his balance, before he felt his legs being swept from under him. He crashed onto his back. As he did he noted his head was bleeding. He sprung to his feet, but another mighty blow struck his chest. He tasted blood as he was sent flying back to his original position. He clutched his chest as he writhed on the ground, feeling a slight dent in his steel chest. His vision was blurry, he could smell blood and steel, fuckfuckfuck...

He was losing sensation in his arms, he noted as he rolled to the side, barely avoiding another impact, this one gouging a large chunk out of the concrete. If he were flesh and blood, he would have been pulverised by now. In fact...was he dying? He wasn't sure. No matter how much he read, he was never sure what dying felt like. Shit. Shit. Shit. He was scared. Was he dying? Was he? No time to think, only to fight. But how was he to fight? He had only his fists. His legs. His body. His very broken body. He could feel his heart palpitating. He gripped his chest to calm himself. The fish-man-thing was getting closer. 30 feet...25...

And then a massive wave of water crashed onto both of them, like a bathtub had been turned upside down on his head. Right. He didn't know where it had come from, but it shook him back to his senses. He noticed Roman from a distance, having raised his arm. So it was him. Even from that far away, he had managed to help him. He created water...but for what purpose? He realised it a moment later, when he noticed some ghostly, snake-like appendages extending from his nameless foe's back. There were four of them, each around 20 feet long, thick as a pipe...and visible due to being coated in the veritable rainfall they had been under. He saw them undulating, arching back, ready to shoot forward. But if he could see them...

...He could dodge them...

The first extended swiftly like a viper, shooting forward at blinding speeds. Donovan turned himself into concrete to decrease his mass, and darted to the side, avoiding a blow that obliterated what was left of the wall behind him. It was fast, his reaction time barely sufficient...but he could avoid these blows! The next assault came in two sweeping strikes, targeted at his legs. He leapt into the air, before the last appendage caught his underarm, sending him spinning backwards. As he recovered, gripping his arm in pain, ignoring the hairline cracks that ran down it, he noticed one appendage lifting a shipping container into the air. Donovan gulped, quickly tensing his legs. Sucking in a breath of air. he leapt sharply to the side as he sent it crashing down, rupturing the earth...

Donovan scrambled back after he rolled back to his feet, ducking quickly as he felt a ghostly appendage brush his hair. He turned slightly to avoid a vertical strike, felt a glancing blow strike his back...he dropped to a knee, but only for an instant, and without letting himself catch his breath, closed the distance, swinging his fist with full force. The mutant hadn't seemed to expect him to close the distance, and the element of surprise allowed him to strike his face with a fist of cement.

The fish mutant reeled briefly from the blow...but that was all. In an instant, he struck back with his own fist. He felt a tooth fly out of his mouth as he spun and struck the ground. What? How could he shrug off a blow like...

"Your blows...you have never killed in your life. You strike like it is a game." He heard the mutant speak as his head spun, his vision flashing. What...the difference between them...his enemy struck to kill, fighting for his life and his alone....he did not. Donovan's thoughts didn't have the time to cohere before he felt the appendages strike his back and side, flooding them with pain. He felt his vision blacking out as he hit the floor.

His breaths were weakening. They were growing more inconsistent. He couldn't feel anything but the pain. His arms.... chest... back...cracked all over...Nothing but the pain. His vision was blurring, he felt tears fllooding his eyes from the agony. He had to fight for his life somehow. He was shaking. Fight for his life...he had to do it. He gripped his fist. Destroy his foe...crush him...he had to do it. He had to find...a damn way to live. His mind was fading...he had to stop that. Knife...it was in his pocket. The knife. Grab it. Blood in the hand. Grip it hard.  Let the pain keep him strong. Strong....

His feet. Recover. He had to do it. Fast. Feet. Get onto them. Stop fucking around! He had to get up. Yes, he was on his feet. His foe was looking at him. Knife. He had to become the knife. Become a blade, a weapon. A weapon made to kill. Oh yes. _Yes. _He had done it before. He knew what it was called. Never stabbed someone before. _Always a first time._

_Blade Empathy
_
He felt his form take steel. He registered two blows moving in towards his side. He felt his arm extend. His fingers sharpened. They merged into a single blade. He made a sharp swing, like he had seen in those movies. He felt his body meet flesh, felt the warm blood flow and spill. His foe recoiled. He had stopped his attack briefly. But no. This cut was too shallow. He was in pain. He was gasping. He plunged his body weight forward. He was in pain. He felt his arm sink into his foe's chest. Yes, this felt deep enough. He felt an organ. He wasn't sure which. Ha ha.

A fist struck him, an appendage following. No, not this again. Blood spilt from his nose as he was sent flying. Not again. His back hit the ground. He rolled to his feet. He had to act fast, before the next attack came. He felt the pain shooting through his body. This time, he recovered instantly, expecting another attack. But it didn't come. Instead, while he had an opening to rest...recover...his foe had taken a different approach.

All he could make out was a blur. Four appendages looked like a hundred, flashing violently in a spherical barrier around his nameless adversary. Donovan gasped. His mind was recovering, as was the fear, the hesitation. This was...not good. He could barely make out each tentacle. He was barely on his feet, his adrenaline barely keeping him conscious. His legs were buckling. He could not hesitate now. But charging in madly would get him instantly shredded. His hands were shaking. He gripped his fists to keep them firm. He was steel, so he could withstand a few blows. But he would definitely take more than a few. He needed to be faster. He needed to live. He could not die here. Not here. Not before he had accomplished anything. No. He opened his mouth, letting air pass through his burning throat. He steeled himself.

"I...I will not die. I will not die. _I will not die today, you son of a bitch!" _He was roaring. He shouting in ways he never knew himself capable. And as he clenched his fists, he gripped the kevlar glove in between his hands. He let it flow throughout his body, making him light, agile, but refused to let the steel leave. Two materials at once, synergized to gain both their strengths. He had only done it twice before. It hurt all over, hurt to think. But the pain resolved him. 30 feet, getting closer. _Now._

_Dual Empathy. 
_
No time to think, only to attack. He charged, screaming a beast's cry. His instincts kicked into overdrive. Focus, don't fear. It didn't matter how fast those strikes were. He would have to charge through them, fight through them, live through them. All that mattered. His foe was a blur, but becoming clearer. He took his first step forward. He could make out each appendage. They were as the wind, but the wind would not stop him. Not now. He felt the first blow hit his side. His ribs. Breaking. Ignore it. Focus. Focus! A second blow struck his legs. Don't fall. He leapt into the air, reaching forward with his arm. His regular arm. A blow hit his head, his vision a blinding flash of light and pain. But he couldn't be stopped. He reached forth...he grabbed it. 

He grabbed his foe's face, released the kevlar from his chemical makeup. His mass increased, he let out a savage cry. His hand fused with his foe's face, cut off his nostrils and mouth from the air. His hand was one with his foe's face, fused on a molecular level. Good. Very  good. If he couldn't breathe, he had the advantage.

Under the weight of a solid steel form, even the ten foot mutant fell. He was winning! But those appendages were still flailing wildly. He could still be crushed. Pulverised. He could not allow that. So he sent his bladed arm down. His lungs were probably...there. He let his arm sink in, felt the blood flow around them. That felt good. He had scored a solid blow. Felt an appendage strike his back as his foe writhed violently, unable to breathe. Still struggling, huh? He could barely breathe himself. He sent his bladed arm down once more as he planted his knee onto his foe's diaphragm. Blood was spurting from his wounds. Good, this would mean he would run out of oxygen faster? Was someone shouting at him? Didn't matter. He had a fight to survive. The mutant's struggles were weakening. He could do this. His foe was twitching now. He felt a fist strike his face with enough force throw him aside.

"What the hell are you doing?!"

Donovan let out a gasp of shock as reality hit him like a sack of bricks, stumblinv to the side, separating from his foe's face. What? Who? He shook his head as his body turned back to flesh and bone. Victor was standing above him with a worried expression on his face. He shook himself, and the pain shot right back through his body. He turned sharply to his foe, who was lying very still, a puddle of blood around him.

Was...was he dead? He felt his heart beating rapidly. Had...had he killed him? "Shitshitshit....I killed him. No, please don't tell me I killed him. Don't be dead...fuck..." He found himself blubbering. Victor turned to the fallen mutant and turned back.

"Hey, I know what dead people look like. I think he's-"

"SHUT UP!" He scrambled over to the fallen colossus' body, lifting his heavy arm to feel for a pulse. He couldn't feel any. Shit, maybe the bastard's skin was just too thick. Maybe it was just mutant biology. Maybe he was just panicking. He attempted to feel for a heartbeat, but the creature's skin was too thick. Or maybe he was dead. Victor gripped his shoulder as he felt his fallen foe's arm again.

"Come on, we gotta move. Roman says we have bigger problems..."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel nodded again.  Three targets, spreading fire through a crowded hotel.  "That's all I have for questions."  Momentum was heavily against them, once the fires start things would rapidly descend into chaos.  Much better to catch them before it got to that point.

Four students, two professional heroes, at least numbers would be on their side.  "How do you want us to split up?  We should probably hurry."  He deferred to the pro heroes for tactics, they would have a far better grasp than he.  He instead looked over the hotel trying to commit things to memory.  He kept himself calm and focused for now, the rush would come later.   He wasn't exactly proud of his showing in his first mission and this one had actual lives at risk, he _had_ to be at his best.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 11, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: 
Metal Verse-The Kid's Not Alright*​
What the fuck even were these kids?

He expected to blow them to bits with just one missle and let that be the end of it, and why shouldn't he? What could some snot-nosed little fucks do to him from this high up? Apparently shoot Ak-47s with surprisingly accuracy.

The little Asian one didn't seem like he knew what the hell a gun was, but the black one was riddling his armor full of bullets like he was a damn Vietnam soldier shooting down suspecting American troops. Where the hell did a kid learn to shoot a gun like that so effortlessly. The ghetto must be even worse than he imagined.

And just when it seemed like he got the Asian with the blast from a missle, the blacky had taken his lowered guard and hit him right in the leg. He lost his footing and fell several yards to the floor below. It didn't hurt nearly as much as it would have for someone lacking his impressive armor. He rolled up into his free leg, shit, that kid really got him with that sharp shooting. He could barely stand with his impressive upper body falling to be supported by his weaker lower half.


He then felt a strong force hit his gut like a damn bowling ball. The black kid had delivered a punch that had smashed his armor in like butter and struck his torso. How strong was this kid? He didn't look scrawny, but that level of strength should well be out of range? Did he have some sort of strength augmentation quirk? And what was with that smile? Was this a game to him? Was he looking down on him?

He didn't have much time I wonder as the kid continued his assault with a right hook that pushed him back like some kind of lightweight. He had always found his bulkiness made even the strongest of foes recoil in it's solidity, it was part of the reason he had been recruited, but this kid knocked him back like nothing. A flurry of purple quickly raced towards him, smashing his armor and gut with great force. He could barely inhale or exhaling from the blizzard of energy piercing his plating, pushing him back more and more. 

 It climaxed with the kid stretching his arms back, covered in the strange aura, and hurled them forward, striking him with both instantaneously with a double open palm strike with both hands. He could barely register the pain of the blow as he was sent careening into a wall. 

What the fuck was was happening?! How did this shrimp blow through his defenses like it was nothing? And what was with that damn smile? What the fuck was he so happy about? Did he get a kick out of tossing him around like a rag doll? He was not about to take this fucking shit laying down. No fucking way in hell! He was going to blow a hole right through that smug face of his.

He quickly returned to his feet, blood dripping from his forehead, but before he knew it, a column of cement smacked him right upside the face, and boy did it hurt.

No, this wasn't a column, it was a leg, and it belonged to that Asian kid! Oh like hell he was going to get away with that, he's losing that leg! He extended his mouth open and clamped it down, just barely missing the little brat. He then felt another bowling ball land a strike on his neck as he fell over. He choked as he held in neck as if that would heal it.


"Chance~" The black one sang as he leapt above he with his fists gripped together ready to smash down on his face. He quickly rolled out of the way as his fists broke the ground below it. He was able to catch his breath for a second before the kid chased after him like a lion chasing a wounded gazelle. What the fuck was this kid?

He couldn't shoot a missle off so close range, his quirk wasn't equipped for that kind of force nor was his plating. "Someone lend me a fucking hand over here!" He shouted as wobbled from the child, throat still burning from the kick he received. Two fellow members quickly stepped behind him and created a huge wall separating the two.

"It'll look bad if we let some little ^ (use bro) get the best of us." One of them with a skull bandana covering his mouth.

"Let's take of this brat!" Another with a prominent blue mohawk and arms like slabs of stone said. "We'll teach you to look down us!" He breathed a sigh of relief as he managed to waddle away some more before taking a knee, finally free from that little freak. Seriously, what the fuck was that kid? There was something wholly unsettling at how relaxed he was at this whole situation while being so vicious. It was like he was born killer!

BBSSSSSSHHHH

The wall cracked open as a shadowy figure leapt from the smoke.

"Snack food!" The boy howled as he smacked the two of them with a incredibly precise neckchop to each of them. "A real meal would have blocked that easily." He said matter of factually. They fell down, but they had provided an opportunity to strike, the kid was far enough away now to land a missile on him!

"Eat this, brat!" He choked out with fire in his throat before shooting out a missile right at the brat. Serves the brat right for looking down him and shooting him in the leg.

Then he did something he didn't expect. 

He picked up the two members that were just trying to attack him and leaped just above the missile. He then created some kind of platform under him like that shield he made earlier and used the explosion to turn it into a springboard to launch himself forward. 

"Improvized Special Technique: Dummy Body Slam!" The kid then tossed the other two right at him. He could barely register what had happened before the the bodies came closing in. Shit, he had no choice, it was there fault for getting taken out by a kid. He opened his maw to shoot out another missile, and just as he was going to release it, a purple wall appeared in front somewhat in front of him.

Shit.

 It was far enough way that he wasn't hit with the empicenter of the explosion, but he hadn't escaped it.

He was blow back by the force of the blast and fell to the floor unconscious.
_____________________________________​Victor looked down at the plated man as he carried the two others under each arm. He seemed like the type to betray his allies when push came to shove. He also took note of how far back he landed.

"Talk about being hoisted by your own petard!"

@Karma15 @Tenma​


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Haunted Hunt I*​@Wizzrobevox @Hero



Hero said:


> Isaac/Camila/Colette
> The Hunt
> Part 1​
> 
> ...




Michael looked over to where Colette was looking, but saw nothing. At first, he thought she thought she had seen something, but he remembered her Quirk; he doubted she saw nothing considering her emotion sense. Stille, he didn't like this one bit. If there was something out there, them sitting out here alone was a really bad situation. "Let's go back with the others. They might notice we've left."
*_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Mission - The Mad Bomber*​
@EvilMoogle @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel nodded again.  Three targets, spreading fire through a crowded hotel.  "That's all I have for questions."  Momentum was heavily against them, once the fires start things would rapidly descend into chaos.  Much better to catch them before it got to that point.
> ...



Tillis passed a dossier to Shou, who read a page. "You all will be sent as a single group into a back entrance and make your way towards the lobby; how you decide to group up after is up to your Team leader. The leader of your team is Meliena." Shou gave back the dossier. "I and two other members will be in the basement while another scans the building from the outside. Hydrolix will be with you to combat any fires that may start there. She will be relocated if necessary, however, so don't rely too much on her. Our method of travel will be by helicopter. We will leave in 1 hour. Make sure to be suited and ready by then."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*2 Hours Later*​
The students touched down on a helipad near the waters of the city, the hotel a few blocks away. As everyone left the chopper, they were greeted by the screech of their headsets as a deep voice came out. "Welcome to Los Angeles. This is Iron Golem. Blue Burner, we've swept the lobby and first floor; nothing was found. Black Bat and Warp are in position." Blue Burner walked off towards the building as Hydrolix guided the students towards their entry point.

They went through the back entrance and made their way to the lobby, which by this point was filled with panicking people who were wondering why Heroes were telling them to evacuate their rooms. "Well, show time kids. *Everyone please settle down.*" Hydrolix took out a mini-megaphone and walked into the crowd as she started to direct people towards the entrance.

As everyone started to file out of the hotel, the students caught a few people in the lobby were less than willing to leave; a fat and nervous looking man with a pig's head, a little girl who was crying near the desk, a young boy gripping at what appeared to be his mother and a large tattooed individual looking around were all standouts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> "From their older attacks, it would appear that they have a habit of starting from the building's lowest point and working their way up. Unfortunately, their particular brand of skills and Quirks lends to them being able to strike multiple points at once, which is why one of our members will be making sure there aren't any attacks on higher floors."
> 
> 
> "There are three arsonists; two of the members use Quirks to set fires, while the remaining one uses special gadgets that are next to impossible to trace unless you use specific types of scanning, which is why you were all given the headsets. As for the second question, if their track record is any indication, their objective is to raze the entire hotel down until it's nothing but burnt rubble and ashes."


Melaina puts on the head set, she had an urge to break it and shout out a high number. But the mission is more important. She toys with it to learn it's functions as things are briefed.


P-X 12 said:


> *Mission - The Mad Bomber*​
> @EvilMoogle @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi
> 
> 
> ...


"I see, so I'm leader..."
Melaina looks to her team mates.
Takoda, Daniel, and Blake. She would really need to get to know them better to decide, she guesses the basics for the mission would be ideal.
"It's nice to meet you all, I'll try my best."
Melaina is the last to get on the Heli, it seems to shake a bit when she does however.
"..."



> *2 Hours Later*





> The students touched down on a helipad near the waters of the city, the hotel a few blocks away. As everyone left the chopper, they were greeted by the screech of their headsets as a deep voice came out. "Welcome to Los Angeles. This is Iron Golem. Blue Burner, we've swept the lobby and first floor; nothing was found. Black Bat and Warp are in position." Blue Burner walked off towards the building as Hydrolix guided the students towards their entry point.
> 
> They went through the back entrance and made their way to the lobby, which by this point was filled with panicking people who were wondering why Heroes were telling them to evacuate their rooms. "Well, show time kids. *Everyone please settle down.*" Hydrolix took out a mini-megaphone and walked into the crowd as she started to direct people towards the entrance.


*Mission - The Mad Bomber*​Melaina switches on her headset to start scanning once in the lobby and starts to look around.


> As everyone started to file out of the hotel, the students caught a few people in the lobby were less than willing to leave; a fat and nervous looking man with a pig's head, a little girl who was crying near the desk, a young boy gripping at what appeared to be his mother and a large tattooed individual looking around were all standouts.


Melaina approaches them taking a deep breath before speaking.
"I'll assume that all of you're staying here because you're missing some things from your rooms... or perhaps a person. No object is worth your lives. However I'll retrieve any particular objects from your rooms if possible and if there are any missing people you should let us know what floor they should be on, it'll help us find them and bring them to safety. Otherwise..."
Melaina is eyeing the fatman and tattooed individual. She's holding her tongue regarding them as potential suspects.
"Any Information you can give us is invaluable and could lead us to catching the suspects, even if you're a child. Each of us will hear your concerns one at a time to speed things along."
Melaina walks towards the little girl first, the one who is alone.
She motions the rest of the group to question the other individuals, there was enough of them to do that. Melaina will decide who splits up where after.
"Little Girl, what's your name? Why are you crying?"
@P-X 12 @EvilMoogle @InfIchi


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel nodded at Melaina and broke off from the group.  He ran at a slow burn, keeping his senses focused.  At this stage being alert could make the difference between a quick resolution and attempting a chaotic evacuation in a burning building.

On instinct he approached the woman with the child.  "Ma'am, we have a potential problem starting in the building.  Heroes are here to keep everyone safe but we need you and your son to leave the building now so that we can do our work."  He kept a polite tone but with as much authority as he could muster.  He had no idea what would compel rational people to ignore the order to evacuate the building but for now it was an added complexity that they didn't need.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 11, 2016)

The Mad Bomber ​

Takoda was quiet on the helicopter ride all the way to the building. He didn’t know what to say right now, He needed to focus, he needed to be better… God damn it Takoda! You’re a hero! You’re supposed to be better than this! Why are you so fucking pathetic!? He growled at himself, a battle was raging in his mind, between the timid rabbit like Takoda and the fearless bear that is Graviton. “Give in and let me take over!” Graviton growled.


“Shut up! Shut up! I’m not weak! I’m not pathetic!” Takoda screamed back, “I’m not pathetic!” “YOU ARE!” Graviton shouted back. “You should just give up! You can’t do this anymore! Everyday I have to watch your pathetic display! You can’t speak to anyone! You can’t defend anyone! Just go away! No one likes you! No one wants you!” 


“That’s not true!” Takoda wrapped his arms around his legs and gripped as tight as he could. “That’s not true! I have a friend! Bitt is my friend!” He began to rock himself back and fourth. “You have no friends! Your uncle was nearly killed because of your pathetic display! I’m done dealing with you!” Graviton’s hand grew as he reached for Takoda, his body becoming like that of a giants. “I’m locking you away! I never want to see you again!” With a might toss, Takoda was thrown into a cell.


“No! NO!” Takoda screamed, grabbing the cage. “You’re done for Takoda. Graviton is all that exists now.” 


The helicopter landed, Graviton’s fist clenched, he was free now, free of those other thoughts, free of what held him back. He was something new now, something better. “Haha… It’s truly freeing.” He thought to himself, stepping off the Helicopter with the airs of a king. “Let’s save some lives.” A few citizens had stayed behind, Melaina seemed to be handling the young girl… Daniel was headed towards the boy and his mother.


The tattooed man was it? That would be fine, perfect even. “Greetings my good man!” Graviton smiled beneath his helmet as he walked towards him. “Might I ask you sir, why is it that you aren’t leaving this building? The possibility of personal injury is quite high and I would recommend you leave for your own safety!”


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 12, 2016)

*
Mission - The Mad Bomber II*​
The individual students went off to assist with some particular residents.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina puts on the head set, she had an urge to break it and shout out a high number. But the mission is more important. She toys with it to learn it's functions as things are briefed.
> 
> "I see, so I'm leader..."
> Melaina looks to her team mates.
> ...



The girl sniffled, trying to talk past her cries; her light green shirt was stained with tears as she wiped her hair out of her eyes. "I c-can't find m-m-my daddy! W-what if he l-l-left me?"



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel nodded at Melaina and broke off from the group.  He ran at a slow burn, keeping his senses focused.  At this stage being alert could make the difference between a quick resolution and attempting a chaotic evacuation in a burning building.
> ...



The young boy kept pulling on the woman's coat. "I forgot my bag in the room!" The woman hushed the boy and turned to Takoda. "I'm terribly sorry. My son left some of his things in our suite. It's on the second floor. If you find it, would you kindly bring it down?"



InfIchi said:


> The Mad Bomber ​
> 
> Takoda was quiet on the helicopter ride all the way to the building. He didn’t know what to say right now, He needed to focus, he needed to be better… God damn it Takoda! You’re a hero! You’re supposed to be better than this! Why are you so fucking pathetic!? He growled at himself, a battle was raging in his mind, between the timid rabbit like Takoda and the fearless bear that is Graviton. “Give in and let me take over!” Graviton growled.
> 
> ...



The tattooed man ignored the young man as he looked around. After a moment, he noticed the costume he was wearing and said "Have you seen my daughter? She's brown haired, blue eyed, wearing a green shirt?"

*Blake Ackerman*​
Blake saw the pig headed man standing around in the corner of his eye. "Excuse me sir - " As he walked towards him, the man started to sweat buckets. Before he put his hands on the man, however, the pig started to make a run for it, leaving the lobby and going towards what appeared to be the back entrance. "Damn it! A civilian's fleeing the scene. I'll go after him." He left a thread near the lobby desk that acted like a tether.

Blake chased down the pig man who, despite his portly figure, was proving to be quite the elusive target. Blake then reached holes placed on the case on his back and pulled out a series of threads that were used to block off the area. The man, running towards the emergency exit, was caught by Blake, who walled off the exit with threads. The man simply paced there, leaking like a faucet. Blake then did a scan on the person to see if he had anything on him. "You've hit the end of the line. Now comply or be contained." Blake soon realized, however, was that the scenario was extremely suspicious.

For one, when he started to listen to the man, he heard him repeatedly say "I'm sorry, I didn't want to hurt anyone, I'm sorry. . ."

For another, he was slowly growing in size. Soon, the man doubled in size, and with it, the silent apologies were quickly replaced with screams of agony. The man's stomach in particular was strange; namely, it was oscillating between glowing and dimming at increasing rates. Something was showing up and disappearing on his scanner as the bomb lit up and went out.

It was then that Blake realized something; there was a bomb in this man.

Blake immediately ran out of the hallway they went into and pulled out as many threads as he could. As he made his way past the thread blockade, he increased the amount of area covered before the bomb went off. When it did, the resulting explosion was quite mild in comparison to what he believed it would be. One of the eyes from the formerly whole pig man flew through a hole in the blockade, but it was surrounded by a strange red mist.

Suddenly, the mist was absorbed by the eye and the eye crumbled into dust. The dust was then absorbed by the walls, which then crumbled as well, leaving a series of small gashes on the sides of the hall (and, strangely enough, leaving the metal door without paint but otherwise intact).

Blake immediately signalled the others, including the Rangers, running as fast as he could. "Everyone. There are bombs located on the premises. I -  " He paused at the last part before continuing. "I found one of them to be located inside of a civilian and there may be more! What's more, they appear to only be spotable when primed. If we're not careful, we could be sending these people to their deaths!"

*FZZZZ!* The sounds of radio static filled his ears.

"Dammit!" Something was blocking his radio. The question was who. Blake sprinted towards the lobby.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 12, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12

The young boy kept pulling on the woman's coat. "I forgot my bag in the room!" The woman hushed the boy and turned to Daniel. "I'm terribly sorry. My son left some of his things in our suite. It's on the second floor. If you find it, would you kindly bring it down?"

Daniel kneeled down to the child's level and placed a hand on the child's shoulder reassuringly.  He put as much warmth into his bedside-manner voice as he could and spoke reassuringly, "don't worry, the heroes are here and everything's going to be okay."  Reassurance was important, people were calmer and fought harder when they knew there was a good ending possible.  "But they need our help okay?  I'm here to help inside, first I need to make sure all the people are safe, once I've done that I can go through the rooms.  If I find your bag, I'll be sure to hang on to it, okay?"

He smiled reassuringly and continued, "we need your help too, can you take your mom outside and make sure that she stays safe?  Keep your eyes open and let the heroes outside know if you see anything strange."  He rose and gave the mother a reassuring look as well before glancing around the room at the others.

Just then Blake's voice came across the radio, "everyone. There are bombs located on the premises. I -  " There was a pause; Daniel frowned mentally, it was confirmation they had the right place. "I found one of them to be located inside of a civilian and there may be more! What's more, they appear to only be spotable when primed. If we're not careful, we could be sending these people to their deaths!" 
_
Inside_ a person?  That must have been the man Blake had chased after.  "Blake?  Any signs of how they got inside?  Or where they were at?"  With luck he might be able to detect them.  He stepped away from the mother and son and waited a moment; there was no response.  "Melaina, I guess it's your call.  The fact that he ran makes me think he at least knew something was wrong, so the rest of the people here probably are okay.  It's a gamble though.  And one of us should check on Blake."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2016)

> The girl sniffled, trying to talk past her cries; her light green shirt was stained with tears as she wiped her hair out of her eyes. "I c-can't find m-m-my daddy! W-what if he l-l-left me?"


Melaina gently puts her hand on the girls shoulder and looks her in the eyes.
"Don't worry we'll find your father as fast as possible we promise. Do you remember what room or floor you were on?"



> *Blake Ackerman*​
> Blake saw the pig headed man standing around in the corner of his eye. "Excuse me sir - " As he walked towards him, the man started to sweat buckets. Before he put his hands on the man, however, the pig started to make a run for it, leaving the lobby and going towards what appeared to be the back entrance. "Damn it! A civilian's fleeing the scene. I'll go after him." He left a thread near the lobby desk that acted like a tether.


This isn't a good sign, Melaina keeps an eye on the tether and the rest of the residents.


P-X 12 said:


> Blake immediately signalled the others, including the Rangers, running as fast as he could. "Everyone. There are bombs located on the premises. I -  " He paused at the last part before continuing. "I found one of them to be located inside of a civilian and there may be more! What's more, they appear to only be spotable when primed. If we're not careful, we could be sending these people to their deaths!"


Melaina turns slightly pail. These are bonafide terrorists, not just mere arsonists. She looks to the little girl... If they put bombs in the completely innocent here...
"Blake come in? Blake?"
There is a buzzing sound. They must be flooding the current frequency to interfere with the headsets.
"Everyone change your headsets to a different frequency, 5 GHz and 850 MHz to see if it can be circumvented. Keep an eye on the residents..."


WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> _Inside_ a person?  That must have been the man Blake had chased after.  "Blake?  Any signs of how they got inside?  Or where they were at?"  With luck he might be able to detect them.  He stepped away from the mother and son and waited a moment; there was no response.  "Melaina, I guess it's your call.  The fact that he ran makes me think he at least knew something was wrong, so the rest of the people here probably are okay.  It's a gamble though.  And one of us should check on Blake."


Melaina looks to Hydrolix and the tether, she wanted to go herself, but if it was true they possibly had bombs in them... Melaina checks the area with her infrared scanner first to see if she can get a visual on where Blake should be.
"Takoda, check on Blake."



@InfIchi @EvilMoogle @P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 12, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission - The Mad Bomber II*​
> The tattooed man ignored the young man as he looked around. After a moment, he noticed the costume he was wearing and said "Have you seen my daughter? She's brown haired, blue eyed, wearing a green shirt?"



Takoda nodded, "Sir, I'm certain that if you leave the building, your daughter will be waiting for you safety outside. I'm near 100% on that and if not, I'll personally search each and every floor until we find her!" Graviton placed his hand on the man's shoulder. "So please, Trust in me. For I am Graviton, Soon to be hero!" He couldn't see the smile beneath the helmet but Graviton believed it would be felt.





P-X 12 said:


> Blake immediately signalled the others, including the Rangers, running as fast as he could. "Everyone. There are bombs located on the premises. I -  " He paused at the last part before continuing. "I found one of them to be located inside of a civilian and there may be more! What's more, they appear to only be spotable when primed. If we're not careful, we could be sending these people to their deaths!"
> 
> *FZZZZ!* The sounds of radio static filled his ears.
> 
> "Dammit!" Something was blocking his radio. The question was who. Blake sprinted towards the lobby.



"Blake! Blake come in!" Takoda shouted into his com, this wasn't good, when a member's com goes down it can only mean one thing. "You don't need to tell me twice Mel!" He shouted as he dashed down the hall, he needed to make it to the other her Asap, there was no telling what could be happening.[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Mission: The Mad Bomber III*​


WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> The young boy kept pulling on the woman's coat. "I forgot my bag in the room!" The woman hushed the boy and turned to Daniel. "I'm terribly sorry. My son left some of his things in our suite. It's on the second floor. If you find it, would you kindly bring it down?"
> ...



The woman nodded and wrote something down on a piece of paper; it was their suite number. The young boy nodded and walked with his mother outside. They were eventually obscured by the crowd.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Just then Blake's voice came across the radio, "everyone. There are bombs located on the premises. I -  " There was a pause; Daniel frowned mentally, it was confirmation they had the right place. "I found one of them to be located inside of a civilian and there may be more! What's more, they appear to only be spotable when primed. If we're not careful, we could be sending these people to their deaths!"
> _
> Inside_ a person?  That must have been the man Blake had chased after.  "Blake?  Any signs of how they got inside?  Or where they were at?"  With luck he might be able to detect them.  He stepped away from the mother and son and waited a moment; there was no response.  "Melaina, I guess it's your call.  The fact that he ran makes me think he at least knew something was wrong, so the rest of the people here probably are okay.  It's a gamble though.  And one of us should check on Blake."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina gently puts her hand on the girls shoulder and looks her in the eyes.
> "Don't worry we'll find your father as fast as possible we promise. Do you remember what room or floor you were on?"
> 
> 
> This isn't a good sign, Melaina keeps an eye on the tether and the rest of the residents.



The girl shook her head. "He was here. Just now. When the people came, I got pushed away and I can't see him."




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina turns slightly pail. These are bonafide terrorists, not just mere arsonists. She looks to the little girl... If they put bombs in the completely innocent here...
> "Blake come in? Blake?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a buzzing sound. They must be flooding the current frequency to interfere with the headsets.
> "Everyone change your headsets to a different frequency, 5 GHz and 850 MHz to see if it can be circumvented. Keep an eye on the residents..."
> 
> Melaina looks to Hydrolix and the tether, she wanted to go herself, but if it was true they possibly had bombs in them... Melaina checks the area with her infrared scanner first to see if she can get a visual on where Blake should be.
> ...



Meliena spotted Blake running towards the lobby.



InfIchi said:


> Takoda nodded, "Sir, I'm certain that if you leave the building, your daughter will be waiting for you safety outside. I'm near 100% on that and if not, I'll personally search each and every floor until we find her!" Graviton placed his hand on the man's shoulder. "So please, Trust in me. For I am Graviton, Soon to be hero!" He couldn't see the smile beneath the helmet but Graviton believed it would be felt.



"No, she wouldn't just leave without me, not without going with a Hero or something." The tattooed man looked towards the lobby's main desk, spotting the girl next to Meliena. THat's her! She's right there!" He ran past Takoda and called out for her. "Sarah!"

The girl, recognizing her father's voice, ran over and hugged him the moment she saw his face. "Daddy!" The two embraced before the father said "We need to leave now." He picked her up and ran out of the hotel entrance.



InfIchi said:


> "Blake! Blake come in!" Takoda shouted into his com, this wasn't good, when a member's com goes down it can only mean one thing. "You don't need to tell me twice Mel!" He shouted as he dashed down the hall, he needed to make it to the other her Asap, there was no telling what could be happening.



Takoda ran out of the lobby and down the back rooms, following the thread left by Blake to the source.

*Blake Ackerman*​As Blake ran to meet up with the others and  properly tell them the news, he fiddled with his radio frequency to check if they he could connect with them.  As he and the others flipped through the frequencies, they all happened upon the sound of a person talking. The strange thing, however, was that the voice didn't belong to any of the Heroes or Students. It sounded like someone older and sickly. Looking around, Blake wondered what exactly was going on.

"Oh, I see I finally have an audience! Good! *HACK* This won't be much fun without anyone playing." Blake looked at the frequency. "900 MHz. Who is this?"

"Ah! I see I have your attention. I can finally introduce myself. I am the Mad Bomber." 

Suddenly, a small marble appeared well behind Blake. The marble glowed like a light bulb on his infrared display. Spotting immediate trouble, Blake ran behind cover as the marble bomb fell.

"Welcome to my game." The marble, upon touching the ground, released a blast of fire that spread across the halls. Blake, now hiding behind a wall to figure out what the hell happened, saw the large amount of destruction left behind by the small bomb, but also noticed that its effects weren't that of whatever killed the other man. Confused as to what just happened, Blake saw someone coming towards him, causing him to be on alert until he saw that it was Takoda. "That was a warning shot just to wake you up. The next drop won't be so generous. That was a decent hiding spot, though."

Blake looked to Takoda. "Takoda, switch your frequency to 900 MHz. One of the arsonists is broadcasting something. Some sort of challenge."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2016)

*Mission: The Mad Bomber III*​


> The girl shook her head. "He was here. Just now. When the people came, I got pushed away and I can't see him."
> "No, she wouldn't just leave without me, not without going with a Hero or something." The tattooed man looked towards the lobby's main desk, spotting the girl next to Meliena. That's her! She's right there!" He ran past Takoda and called out for her. "Sarah!"
> The girl, recognizing her father's voice, ran over and hugged him the moment she saw his face. "Daddy!" The two embraced before the father said "We need to leave now." He picked her up and ran out of the hotel entrance.


A sweat mark goes down Mel's face. You're kidding right? Guess she'll just ask what he looks like next time despite it being odd not finding one's own daughter in the same room. Maybe working with the villain to buy him time? The tattoo'd man was rather odd.



> "Oh, I see I finally have an audience! Good! *HACK* This won't be much fun without anyone playing." Blake looked at the frequency. "900 MHz. Who is this?"
> 
> "Ah! I see I have your attention. I can finally introduce myself. I am the Mad Bomber."
> 
> ...



Mel finally finds a channel that's clear... and has Blake and the person behind the explosions.
Suddenly a small marble appeared on her infrared and explodes into fire.

She sees Blake managing to find cover from it.
Off the headsets Mel talks to the hero that's with them.
"Hydro, there is a fire near the lobby in the direction Blake is that needs to be put out. The person is attacking with small marbled containers to spread the fire to explode on contact somehow. Suspect appears to be old and in bad condition. His motivation may be to go out with a bang and take people with him. If the suspect is spotted keep your distance and take him out from said distance. The two fire using accomplices may be family of some sort based on the information as well." 

Mel pauses, she doesn't care if the villain hears them on the headset for this part.
"You two, are you alright?"
@InfIchi @EvilMoogle @P-X 12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 13, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel tensed as the fire exploded in the area.  At least one of the villains showed his hand, that gave them an idea of what they were looking for at least though it would be better to know where they were dealing with.  He clicked his radio off and spoke quietly to Mel, "I don't suppose you're an expert in security systems?  If he's watching us the easiest way would be to be tapped in somewhere."  Granted it could be tapped in somewhere and then sitting halfway across the planet, but no use worrying about things he couldn't change.

"Just standing here is just going to encourage their 'game' with us.  We should get moving."  Granted without a 'where' it was a shot in the dark, but better than standing around waiting to get burned.

He clicked his radio back on, "games have rules right?  And ways to win.  If you want to play games with us it's only fair if you explain them."  Sure 'fair' is relative, but he was counting on the ego of their opponent pulling through here.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission: The Mad Bomber III*​
> 
> 
> The woman nodded and wrote something down on a piece of paper; it was their suite number. The young boy nodded and walked with his mother outside. They were eventually obscured by the crowd.
> ...



@WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle @P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger 

Graviton switched to the 900MHz frequency and cleared his throat. "We're currently on a mission everyone. Please refer to me as Graviton, as that is my hero Identity." He then took to the communicator. "Hello Mad Bomber, My name is Graviton. I see that you've taken to trying to destroy my ally with some kind of explosive. We are not here to play a game. This is not something the Hero's of this town will take lightly. You will turn yourself in, You will give up and you will stop this!" He commanded into the mic. 

"Should you wish to continue this game, You will not be brought in peacefully! We will find you, We will defeat you and we WILL drag you to prison to face your charges in the court! Give yourself up as quickly as possible and you may face a lesser charge. But should you choose to fight. I will ensure that you will face the fullest and most harshest punishment the law will allow!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Mission: The Mad Bomber IV*​
Blake and Takoda quickly made their way back to the others. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Mission: The Mad Bomber III*​
> 
> A sweat mark goes down Mel's face. You're kidding right? Guess she'll just ask what he looks like next time despite it being odd not finding one's own daughter in the same room. Maybe working with the villain to buy him time? The tattoo'd man was rather odd.
> 
> ...



Hydrolix, finishing up the evacuation, picked up the growing fire on infrared. "Affirmative. I'll put out the fires, you make sure there aren't any other explosives." She fired a geyser from the cylinder on her back to put out the flames encroaching them and began to send the memo to Blue Burner before she got a message from him. 

"Tillis, we need you here! The fire's spreading faster than expected! Ack!" The signal cut off for a second before coming on once more. "I'm fine. Finish up with the lobby and come down here. Warp left the portal open for you." Hydrolix put out the last of the flames before responding. "Shou, there's some kind of madman in the hotel that's setting up explosives in the building. He's even gotten to the students. One of us has to stay behind to find him." 

"What ?! Dammit! Alright, Black Bat! Scan the floors again. Prioritize living targets."

Outside of the hotel, a bat-like woman in costume flew around the hotel. "Roger that," she said as she shrieked into the building, shattering the glass until it was fine dust as the sound wave bounced it's way through the building, going through every room and hall on the floor. She eventually hit two points of interest; a man in a room filled with televisions and computers, and a group of items outside of the hall. "I think I've found him. Tenth floor, suite right of the elevator, surrounded by items, presumably explosive in nature."  



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel tensed as the fire exploded in the area.  At least one of the villains showed his hand, that gave them an idea of what they were looking for at least though it would be better to know where they were dealing with.  He clicked his radio off and spoke quietly to Mel, "I don't suppose you're an expert in security systems?  If he's watching us the easiest way would be to be tapped in somewhere."  Granted it could be tapped in somewhere and then sitting halfway across the planet, but no use worrying about things he couldn't change.
> ...





InfIchi said:


> @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle @P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> Graviton switched to the 900MHz frequency and cleared his throat. "We're currently on a mission everyone. Please refer to me as Graviton, as that is my hero Identity." He then took to the communicator. "Hello Mad Bomber, My name is Graviton. I see that you've taken to trying to destroy my ally with some kind of explosive. We are not here to play a game. This is not something the Hero's of this town will take lightly. You will turn yourself in, You will give up and you will stop this!" He commanded into the mic.
> 
> "Should you wish to continue this game, You will not be brought in peacefully! We will find you, We will defeat you and we WILL drag you to prison to face your charges in the court! Give yourself up as quickly as possible and you may face a lesser charge. But should you choose to fight. I will ensure that you will face the fullest and most harshest punishment the law will allow!"



The old man let out a shaky laugh followed by another hacking cough. "You are correct on the rules. So here they are; I'll bomb the area to take you down. If you reach me on the tenth floor, Room 1015, you win. If I take you all out or destroy the building, I - Well, I don't necessarily win, but I get what I want." The man spits away from the microphone. "Oh, and one more thing. No Pro-Heroes."

As Black Bat flew outside, she spotted a small camera on the outside of the building three floors up. "What is that doing there?" As she flew up to investigate, a small toy suddenly appeared in her view. Not a moment sooner, the toy exploded, causing a massive shockwave to fly out and knock the Hero out of the sky and into the water. "Ah, I'm hit! I'm going down!"

 As she fell, she attempted to correct her flight, eventually succeeding just before she hit the water, and slowed her descent enough for the fall not to kill her. On impact with the ground, the bones in her wings nearly snapped, causing her no shortage of pain before she swam out and made her way to land. "Ugh. I'm grounded. Wings have taken too much damage."

Blake looked over to Meliena. "So, what do we do from here? Should we chance it and call for backup or try and play this game?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 13, 2016)

Tenma said:


> _Bullets_
> 
> _Children of the Tempest
> _
> ...



*The Bonds We Share For Now: Regular Verse-The Kid's Not Alright*​

What a dinner! At this rate, he's liable to become plump! With how much fun he was having though, he'd drop those pounds like his opponents!

Quirks and guns blew by like no one's business, Victor dodged to the left, parried effortlessly, jump around with careful rhyme and reason, each with little more and split-second thought. It was almost nostalgic in a way, facing against groups of foes with only his bare fist and feet, and shield to protect him from attacks of unreasonable size. It was like being a kid again!

He crushed the flames of a feisty emitter with his hands and gave them a clean twist kick to the jaw, giving a satisfying crack. As he leg returned below him, his shield appeared behind him and an blade of acid thst should have left a nasty wound splashed helplessly and evaporationed against it. The faux-swordsman received a spinning backfist for their troubles courtesy of quick reaction time Victor had. He bent his knees as he dodged a laser aimed right his head and came back up as he shot at the sharp shooter's feet, catching him of guard and causing him to lose his footing and fall off the pier. His elbow crushed the nose of a snarky little morsel who tried to sneak behind before his body spun around and he repeated the action with his forehead. Another came from behind with a a chainsaw arm, but his shield broke that.


He leaped back as a Inland Taipan, the most venomous land sna and down at him with the focus of a trained assassin and tried to bite him. On his way back, he decided to 've a bit greed and pay back that chainsaw user.


After landing on his feet, he looked at the snake who attacked him. Upon closer examination, this snake belonged to a woman whose hair was filled with similar snakes.

'How dangerous' Victor though with a smile. 'Let's see, I remember, it's median lethal dose is 0.03kg, 50 times more venomous than the common Cobra. One bite could kill a grown man in 45 minutes tops.'

"Oi, old lady. If I kill one of those snake things, will it grow back?" He called out to medusa-esque woman. She clicked her tongue in aggravation at that comment.

"As if you'll live long enough to find out. AND I'M NOT OLD!!!" Her snakes strenched from her scalp, lunging at him with incredible speed. Victor rose his arms in front of face as the reptiles tore into them. "How do you like that, brat! Don't underestimate your elders!" She taunted.

However, such celebration was done far too early as the woman noticed her snakes's teeth weren't even piercing his arm coverings, what teeth there were left. Suddenly, even their heads here seemingly being squished and evaporating into....nothing! Victor removed his crush and grabbed the remains of the snakes necks and yanked them, hurling the woman right into Victor's rising foot. His foot came down as quickly as it rose and hit the back of her head as the cherry on the proverbial cupcake as it were.

"Bastard!" A man called as he opened fire on him. He quickly used the woman he had just kicked as a spring board to escape the fire. He could have just made a shield, but he was feeling greedy.


"Oi, French Fry! How are things on your end?" Victor said into his collar with a pull of it as he roundhoused the man who shot at him.

"Ah?"

"French Fry! Try pressing your collar!"

"Victor? Is that you?"

"Hm! These suits have comlinks, isn't that uber cool?" He cheered as he repeatedly kneed a man in the stomach.

"Jeez, Kito thought of everything."

"Yeah..." He said as he swooped behind cover and reloaded his gun with spare ammo he found. "Guess we should thank her next chance we get." Victor peeked out from under cover and shot down some thick skinned quirked men in the legs and knees, taking special care not to hit any femoral arteries. "If we live, that is!" He chirped as he returned to his cover as bullets rained down. "How's the situation on your end?"

"Could be better, Donovan's doing any better by the looks of it, he's facing a real monster, he getting destroyed, but I'm too busy here right now."

"Ooo, sounds like fun! I can 've right there in a jiffy! What's the guy's quirk?" Victor asked as he shot more rounds out.

"That's part of the problem. It's like he's hitting him with some sort of invisible attack from all angles."

"Hm. Well, try covering it with something. It probably has a form and we just can't see it. Like a super chameleon or something."

"That's...actually a great idea."

"I'll be right there!" He said before back into the frey.

"Once you help him out, get over to my position. We have bigger problems ahead of us." He had to get to Kim's position quick, it sounded like he was in real trouble.

Well, somebody was.

That was a look that he knew very well. A look he had grown very accustomed to. A look like that was not one that shouldn't have been on Donovan's face, not with what he was doing,without a doubt, 
he was...


*H U N G R Y*​
And if Victor didn't act quickly, they would have bigger problems then a turf war. He didn't expect to find Donovan carving up his opponent like a fine sushi, blood smeared all over his face and arms as he stabbed the life out his foe, so he would be excused for his sudden outburst.


"What the hell are you doing?!" He called as he punched Donovan's face to knock some sense into him. And that it did, Donovan returned to person Victor knew, for better or worse given his horror at his own actions. It was a predictable reaction, when someone loses themselves to their hunger, the tend to cross lines they normally wouldn't to satiate it.

"Shitshitshit....I killed him. No, please don't tell me I killed him. Don't be dead...fuck..." Donovan blubbered to himself as he looked at his foe. Victor took a look as well. The wounds he had were deep and his face was a bit lifeless, but given his mutant physiology and overall appearance...yeah, this wasn't a corpse. He'd need a doctor pretty soon, unlike a regular person, he could handle this for a while, he just looked like he was passed out from blood loss and pain.

"Hey, I know what dead people look like. I think he's-"

"SHUT UP!" Donovan scrambled over to the fallen kid's body, lifting his heavy arm to feel for a pulse. That wouldn't do him much good, that skin was to thick for him, he clearly wouldn't 've able to process anything properly while he was arout this guy, best that he got him out of there as soon as possible. Victor gripped his shoulder as he felt his fallen foe's arm again.

"Come on, we gotta move. Roman says we have bigger problems..."


@Karma15 @Tenma


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> The old man let out a shaky laugh followed by another hacking cough. "You are correct on the rules. So here they are; I'll bomb the area to take you down. If you reach me on the tenth floor, Room 1015, you win. If I take you all out or destroy the building, I - Well, I don't necessarily win, but I get what I want." The man spits away from the microphone. "Oh, and one more thing. No Pro-Heroes."
> 
> As Black Bat flew outside, she spotted a small camera on the outside of the building three floors up. "What is that doing there?" As she flew up to investigate, a small toy suddenly appeared in her view. Not a moment sooner, the toy exploded, causing a massive shockwave to fly out and knock the Hero out of the sky and into the water. "Ah, I'm hit! I'm going down!"
> 
> ...


"If we call for back up he pulls the trigger and it'll put the Burning Rangers in a bad position, we have to put our trust in the heroes to pull through their current situation before we think of such a thing. Aside from that we have to save the old man and bring him in for his crimes. It's our job and hopefully all of the civilians have actually evacuated."


WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel tensed as the fire exploded in the area.  At least one of the villains showed his hand, that gave them an idea of what they were looking for at least though it would be better to know where they were dealing with.  He clicked his radio off and spoke quietly to Mel, "I don't suppose you're an expert in security systems?  If he's watching us the easiest way would be to be tapped in somewhere."  Granted it could be tapped in somewhere and then sitting halfway across the planet, but no use worrying about things he couldn't change.





> *
> Mission: The Mad Bomber IV*
> 
> She eventually hit two points of interest; a man in a room filled with televisions and computers, and a group of items outside of the hall. "I think I've found him. Tenth floor, suite right of the elevator, surrounded by items, presumably explosive in nature."


Melaina winks at Daniel.
"Thanks for the idea. We'll be taking the stairs, the elevator being wired is a natural conclusion and such an enclosed space is more hassle than it's worth. Seeing as it's just us, everyone of us will be going up together." Melaina talks to Hydro
"We'll have to leave the fires mostly up to you guys, we'll do what we can on the way up, but..."
@P-X 12 @EvilMoogle @InfIchi


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 14, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel clicked his radio off and nodded slowly.  He spoke softly, though it didn't really matter if the man hears, "we're playing his game whether we want to or not.  The only question is how we are going to play."  He paused and girded himself, "all we can really do is trust in our own abilities to pull through."

"I'd suggest two pairs though, if we're all in one group then we run the risk of all getting caught in the same trap.  There would be no one to help from the outside if we're pinned down and," he trailed off, no use talking about the worst cases.  "I agree with the elevators though, they would be easy to turn into death traps.  Two sets of stairs though?"  He had a few other ideas, risking they be overhead though.

He clicked his radio back on to talk to the pro heroes, "we can handle the bomber on the tenth floor keep us updated on sightings of the other two.  Be aware our communications might be compromised."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel clicked his radio off and nodded slowly.  He spoke softly, though it didn't really matter if the man hears, "we're playing his game whether we want to or not.  The only question is how we are going to play."  He paused and girded himself, "all we can really do is trust in our own abilities to pull through."
> ...


Melaina seems to be thinking about it
"Though on the other hand we would handle traps easier as a group... 
We'll be harder to keep track of split up. That's the advantage."
Melaina doesn't really know much about everyone's quirks here, but based on what she knows Blake would be the most compatible.
"I'll be partnered with Blake and will be going to the right stairs. Daniel, you'll be partnered with Ta- Graviton and take the leftmost stairs. I'll be assisting both groups even split up thanks to my quirk."
Melaina seems to be waiting for confirmation from the rest of the team before moving forward.
@InfIchi @EvilMoogle @P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2016)

@EvilMoogle @P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina seems to be thinking about it
> "Though on the other hand we would handle traps easier as a group...
> We'll be harder to keep track of split up. That's the advantage."
> Melaina doesn't really know much about everyone's quirks here, but based on what she knows Blake would be the most compatible.
> ...



The Mad Bomber​
Graviton stood there in silence, the pro hero had taken damage, this mad man was clearly out for blood. His plan was to bring this entire place down. He didn't seem like the kind of man to listen to reason or even play by his own rules. He was the kind of psycho who would change the game on you a minute in. There was nothing inside of Graviton right now but anger and contempt. He wouldn't stand for this! He wouldn't let the mad man dictate where he was to go! How he was to get there or what methods of capture he was to use! He is a hero! He is justice! HE IS RIGHTEOUS! 

“We should not be giving in to the demands of a madman!” Graviton clenched his fists, “Who is to even say that he is where he says he is? How do we know the stairs are not trapped? The doors leading to each floor? We have no way of knowing what is trapped and what is not! But I will not stand for this! I will not sit quietly!” Graviton headed towards the elevator, pushing his fingers into the door and pulling them apart using as much of his strength as he can muster. “Nnngh…. Every… Elevator has… A service ladder!” He groaned as he pulled the doors apart. “I refuse to bow down to this man and his perverse desires!”


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 14, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

"Woah friend," Daniel reached out for Graviton as he ripped open the elevator.  "I'm quite certain that the stairs will be trapped, but think for a moment, if the stairs are trapped we have options to dodge, doors to go out, walls to take cover behind."  He gestures at the empty shaft, "if we're climbing in there and encounter a bomb where do you plan on taking cover?"

"I have to stop on the 2nd floor, come with me, we can talk on the way.  I have a few surprises in mind myself."  He hesitated even saying that much, presumably the man was already on guard and probably had fortified his position as well as he could.  Well, there were worse things than making the man nervous, maybe he'd hesitate a bit for a while.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Mission - The Mad Mission V*​
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If we call for back up he pulls the trigger and it'll put the Burning Rangers in a bad position, we have to put our trust in the heroes to pull through their current situation before we think of such a thing. Aside from that we have to save the old man and bring him in for his crimes. It's our job and hopefully all of the civilians have actually evacuated."
> 
> Melaina winks at Daniel.
> "Thanks for the idea. We'll be taking the stairs, the elevator being wired is a natural conclusion and such an enclosed space is more hassle than it's worth. Seeing as it's just us, everyone of us will be going up together." Melaina talks to Hydro
> ...



"Just be careful. I don't wanna have to take out four bodies from this place." Hydrolix finished off the remaining fire, then ran towards the portal left to her by Warp. The Black Bat also piped up, starting to feel a bit better. "If you kids want my advice? Steer clear from cameras. I think they might have something to do with this."

The lobby was vacant seve for the four students, the residents and staff all cleared out. There was one strange oddity, however. The moving security cameras which, despite there being no one to move them, constantly shifts to keep the four perfectly in it's vision. Blake, looking over, tried to move out of it's line of site before it moved to try and keep him in the same shot as the rest of them.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel clicked his radio off and nodded slowly.  He spoke softly, though it didn't really matter if the man hears, "we're playing his game whether we want to or not.  The only question is how we are going to play."  He paused and girded himself, "all we can really do is trust in our own abilities to pull through."
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina seems to be thinking about it
> "Though on the other hand we would handle traps easier as a group...
> We'll be harder to keep track of split up. That's the advantage."
> Melaina doesn't really know much about everyone's quirks here, but based on what she knows Blake would be the most compatible.
> ...



"Well, if we are going to split in half, I suppose you should have these." Blake pulled out handfuls of thread from the capsule in his back, cutting them with a touch of his hand and handed them over to Daniel. Said thread was segmented via specific dark spots on the thread. "Here. This should be about thirty meters for you guys. If you swipe against dark parts, it'll cut the thread." He also wrapped his limbs with extra threads. "So, which way will we go?"



InfIchi said:


> @EvilMoogle @P-X 12 @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> 
> The Mad Bomber​
> ...



"Hey, I take offense to the label of a madman! Besides, this is a strange situation for me as well. I never thought I'd live long enough for me to play this game." He started another coughing fit. "Hell, I doubt I'll even survive long enough to see the end at this rate. Although, you should probably hope I do, for all of your sakes."

"So," he says as he audibly drink something. "You all will have to take three trails, one every three floors. The first floor will be a breather. After that will be a final opponent you will face; one that will most likely require all of you to defeat."



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> "Woah friend," Daniel reached out for Graviton as he ripped open the elevator.  "I'm quite certain that the stairs will be trapped, but think for a moment, if the stairs are trapped we have options to dodge, doors to go out, walls to take cover behind."  He gestures at the empty shaft, "if we're climbing in there and encounter a bomb where do you plan on taking cover?"
> ...



"Be careful over there. Oh, and also," Blake said as he pointed over to the cameras and covered his headset. "Be careful with some of these traps. Especially if you see one that releases red mist." He put his headset on before walking over to the stairs along with Meliena, going through the door first as he looked all over for immediate traps. He noticed no immediate traps; what he did spot, however, were large robotic eyes along with smaller variants, all of whom were closed. He could also spot a series of small robots leaving the area. "Well, that looks ominous." He shot some of his threads upwards, wrapping onto the handrails. "I'll make a path."

All of the large eyes and all of the smaller ones opened the moment either side had reached the second floor. Soon after, an object resembling a children's toy suddenly appeared in midair and blew up, destroying a portion of the stairway behind them.

"And the first trial begins! The rules of this part are such: throughout the stairway, I have left many points where weak bombs will appear to impede you. Other bombs will also drop, which will destroy parts of the stairway. They only appear when the large eyes are open. You must reach the fourth floor where there are no eyes."  The man coughed into his hands. 

"The catch is that you are only allowed to move when the eyes are open; if you move when they are closed, the smaller eyes will sense it and you will fail. And if you fail, several Red Ash bombs will be released; enough to cover the entire stairway from top to bottom." The man chuckled. "You may wish to ask your well-dressed friend what those bombs are capable of."

Blake physically paled at the mention of the bombs. "Guys, whatever you do, do not let those bombs go off. They'll destroy the entire stairway and everything in it."

The eyes were still opened but were slowly closing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission - The Mad Mission V*​
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
> 
> "And the first trial begins! The rules of this part are such: throughout the stairway, I have left many points where weak bombs will appear to impede you. Other bombs will also drop, which will destroy parts of the stairway. They only appear when the large eyes are open. You must reach the fourth floor where there are no eyes."  The man coughed into his hands.
> ...


"Red light, green light and attacking with explosive toys. Seems someone missed out on their childhood with firecrackers. 
Lets go Blake, and stay near me..."
Melaina starts moving at a moderate pace upward, fast yet easy to stop movement for the first half of the way up watching the Large eyes, with her reactions she shouldn't have much trouble playing such a simple game. Only have to go up 3 more floors from the first. Though the actual destruction the bombs were capable of she hasn't seen yet aside from that small toy. 
Hopefully that wasn't a weak one. 

She wished she could make small talk at a time like this with Blake, but this wasn't really the time and she was in charge of everyone in the team, she didn't have the kind of time to divert her attention to something like that. 
The 4th Floor seemed like a good time to try her plan on taking out the physical network of the hotel for the next 6 floors leading up to the 10th once she knew what the villain was fully capable of, hopefully that'd make things harder on the Mad Bomber.
"Daniel...Graviton. How is your end?"

@InfIchi @EvilMoogle @P-X 12


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 14, 2016)

*Ghosts of Days Past *​

"How nice of you to join us, Colette." Slickback said with the slightest touch of sarcasm as they stood in front of the hotel. "Please try to keep up with the group, unlike our principal I lack the power to keep track of you all, so if I lose track of you you're basically on your own."

"Shouldn't we exchange phone numbers then." Michael added in.

"Already done, the school has all your phone numbers, it was on one of the forms that had to be signed before you came here." He said as he slicked his hair back. "Unfortunately, this place has notoriously bad phone service so I wouldn't rely on it."

"I see." Michael responsed.

"Now, out clients are more than likely in a state of distress given the situation, so mind that as we pry for information. In short, don't saying too stupid. If that's understood, let's head up." The group nodded as they entered through the front door.

 "Camille, wait a second." He said, stopping the black haired girl as he walking up to her. "Seeing as you don't have a cell phone, I'll have to ask you to more mindful than the rest in the event of a separation. I wanted to avoid bringing this up with the rest. From what I understand you're a smart girl so this shouldn't be a problem, you can't be too safe."

@Hero @P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 14, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> "Woah friend," Daniel reached out for Graviton as he ripped open the elevator.  "I'm quite certain that the stairs will be trapped, but think for a moment, if the stairs are trapped we have options to dodge, doors to go out, walls to take cover behind."  He gestures at the empty shaft, "if we're climbing in there and encounter a bomb where do you plan on taking cover?"
> ...



Graviton clenched his fists harder. "This is not a game we can win if we play by his rules, do you see that now!?" He threw his hand in the air with a wave. "We have to do this our own way. We can't caught caught by the small eyes, but who is it to say we need to take these stairs! the game is rigged! He said so himself! the large eyes will cause bombs to drop, but we can only move when the large eyes are open! if you want to get through this then..." Graviton took hold of the Elevator door... This was a shot in the dark, but it was entirely... possible... If he could reduce it's weight and increase his own... He could break the door free. He gripped the door as hard as he could, shifting the weight... or trying at least. 

Graviton knew how it worked on his own body, but how would it work on an item? It had to be the same right? It must! He Groaned and grunted as his arms bulged out, the leather jacket he wore groaning and creaking. "NNNGGHH!!!" The metal door, now with reduced weight soon gave way with a loud THUD!! Graviton huffed and puffed as he stood there, holding half the elevator door. "We'll go up the stairs with this..." He huffed, groaning as he took a few large breaths.


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2016)

_
A Happy Marriage
[[6 Months Ago]]
Zia Espositto_​
Ever since the meeting with the lawyer, they lived together, almost like two roommates that hated each other, but without actually saying anything. Richard was always out early in the morning and came back when she was sleep. She never seen him leave or return, except on the rare days where he had nothing to do, but even still he locked himself in his room to do paper work, or he’d come back to grab stuff to train and leave again. He gave her a card and told her she could get anything she wanted with it, she did. She went wild and she brought nearly anything that caught her eye….

But nearly three weeks ago….

She got bored…
​Which surprised her, she lived so long with worrying about things, about where money would come from and what her family had to sacrifice, that when she didn’t have anything to worry about. Her life would begin to feel a bit empty, almost too empty. Her little brother was doing well and her mother was getting everything situated, everything was too comfortable.

She tried to keep her mind off of things, hobbies, video games, anime, and even working out. Though it all got boring, in an empty house made things boring. The silence and the creeping loneliness made some days harder to bare then the others. Even now, if she screamed in this house right this instance, no one would hear her and that was terrifying. Richard house was sectioned off by woods, the nearest neighbor was possibly 2 miles away separated by woods. 

So Zia found it surprising when someone came over….

Especially when she found out that Richard’s mother came over. ​
 “It must be hard for you, but I promise it will get easier.” His mother discussed over tea that Zia made for her when she came in. The older woman was beautiful and she appeared as youthful and full of energy like the day she first became a hero. Stella Castillo was a model hero through and through, everything about her history as hero screamed beauty and grace, though everyone had their secrets, and The Psychic Gale had a huge one.

“I was in your position once too…” She reached out across the table and touched Zia hand, “And I can possibly feel what you can.”

Stella Castillo was promised to Marco Castillo when she was just 5 years old and he was 12 years old. ​
Zia didn’t know what to say, whose situation was worst? Maybe she did understand her feelings, maybe their experience was different. Stella was possibly too young to understand what was going on around her when Marco became her husband to be, but at the same time the realization that her life was promised to someone she didn’t know must have hurt just as hard. In where Zia was doing it for money, Stella did it out of obligation for her family name. Marrying Marco would guarantee her child would have an ever more powerful quirk than hers, and a position of power. 

They were all doing this for something….​
Zia smiled weakly as she allowed her hand to rest under Stella’s, “Thank you, I just don’t know how to make it easier…It’s just that we are existing in the same place.”

Stella pulled back and laughed, “He’s just like his mother! When me and Marco first married, I didn’t come out of my room until I knew he was gone, I would move things to my room, and when I had to use the rest room I would wait for ages for him to turn his back before I went!”

“We didn’t talk for two months!”​
Stella laughed even more as she reflected on her marriage to her husband, “But that didn’t last for too long, Richard was proof of that.”

“What happened? What made you guys talk?”

“The night of my birthday I went out with my friends, and I came back extremely late. I thought I wouldn’t see him at all, but there he was, waiting for me, birthday cake and all, he had stayed up all night waiting for me to come back and wish me happy birthday.”​
Stella looked at her cup, “And for some reason that struck a chord in me, and I couldn’t help but think….”

“Maybe I should try to give a chance.”

“Staying up at 3am waiting for me to return home isn’t something a person would do for someone that they hated.”​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 14, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

"Hey, I take offense to the label of a madman! Besides, this is a strange situation for me as well. I never thought I'd live long enough for me to play this game." The crazy man's voice echos over their radio links. "Hell, I doubt I'll even survive long enough to see the end at this rate. Although, you should probably hope I do, for all of your sakes."

Daniel frowned at this statement as he considered the first challenge before them.  Idly he  replied on the headset, "so your condition is terminal then?  What is it, Cancer?  Cryptococcus?  Scleroderma?"  Or something totally unrelated to the cough, which isn't exactly a specific symptom to begin with.  He didn't exactly have a lot of time to think about it.  He didn't mind if the voice on the other side of the line was spending his energy worrying about it though.

He listened to the explanation of the challenges while Graviton vandalized the elevator.  It didn't sound particularly hard, but precision would be needed for it.  But it would take time this way, and time was a precious resource.

"We'll go up the stairs with this..."  His partner said holding up the chunk of elevator door.

Daniel frowned, his partner really was incredibly strong.  "That will help actually, but I don't think the right plan is to try to fight our way through this.  A shield will block our vision, if we get swarmed by the smaller bombs, we can't block all directions at once."  Second floor to the fourth floor.  He mentally measured the distance.  He handed Graviton the scrap of paper with the 2nd floor room on it.  "Do me a favor will you?  Go to this room, see if you can find a bag there, bring it back for me."

"I'm going to tie the rope to the door, when the eyes open I'll sprint to the fourth floor.  If I can keep ahead of the bombs I'll be fine.  Once I make it to the top I'll loop the rope around and drop it down to you.  Grab it and drop the door to the basement and you should be able to shoot up when it's clear."  If he were lucky the bombs would use an organic explosive or an organic trigger, he could disrupt those, maybe.  And small explosives probably wouldn't be enough to kill him, at least not instantly.  He tied the thread to the door and made ready to run, "worst case you will still have the door and you can try it your way."

"Daniel...Graviton. How is your end?"

"I'll let you know more in a minute."  Hopefully.


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sidekicks 4 Hire: Soldiers 4 Hire
Final Act
@Wizzrobevox @Tenma


There exist some men that spend their lives caught in between two opposing ideals. Two contrasting concepts of morality that have existing for eons. Good v.s. Evil. There are men that walk on a tightrope, embodying the overlap, the grey area of the two factions. Damian Bourne was the epitome of gray, the very representation of a torn man, conflicted with the warring ideals within his body. Heroes often commented that "The Silhouette" was one bad day away from turning to the wrong side.

The Jones Siblings had gained the upper hand on Damian. This had lasted only for thirty seconds. Damian quickly regained his composure after nearly succumbing their ferocious combination attack. The three were a experts at coordinated combat, a far higher degree than the mock team maneuvers displayed by the three GHH freshmen. Knowing that he had to disrupt their rhythm if he had any hope of putting them down Damian lunged for the weak link. Delilah Jones, the pyromaniac. It was a tactic that was employed even in the wild. Lions tend to target weaker prey in an effort to conserve energy.

He darted forward at peak human speeds, catching the red head off guard. She recoiled backward, attempting to summon a flame to defend herself. Reaching for the left belt buckle in his utility belt, Damian took out a liquid nitrogen capsule. He cracked the contents on Delilah Jone's arms. Immediately, a white chilly vapor emitted in the air. Delilah screamed at the sight of her hands being frozen. The substance was so potent that it was almost fatal, and was lethal if applied on bare skin(instant death if it comes into contact with thoracic chest cavity). Had it not been for her abnormally high body temperature, the tissue and blood vessels in her arm would have been frozen beyond repair, and would have to be amputated.

"Sis!" Delilah Jones' older brothers lunged toward Damian in retaliation. The dark avenger of justice calculated the distance between him and the two villains. Sixty-Five meters. He had approximately seven seconds to finish off the girl. With very little regard for her well being, Damian kicked Delilah backward, creating space between them. He quickly twirled, his black cape covering his face momentarily. With almost super human precision he tossed four razor owl-rangs at the pyromaniac. The edged projectiles puncture her palms and stab into her upper thighs, effectively pinning her to the wall.  As he finished crucifying her he regarded his attention to his attackers.

"ACKKKKKK!!!!!!" Damian continued his movement, disregarding her wails of pain.

He sets his eyes on the behemoth of a man, Brock Jones. The heavy hitter and tank of the trio. Brock Jones was a violent man who used his super human durability and strength to pummel the weak, and  Damian had every intention to cripple the man tonight. Through out his tenure as a hero he had always taken measures to avoid killing but had no qualms over mutilation.

"You can't hurt me. Little man!" Brock proudly proclaimed. He swiped ferociously at Damian, who evaded with ease.

Damian propelled himself backwards with a flip, establishing distance between his foe. He had to move quickly before Lenard, who was currently traumatized at seeing his baby sister brutally crucified. Brock Jones was a complacent man who had so much pride in his quirk's defenses that he never bothered blocking incoming attacks. Knowing that, Damian tossed a syringe at the man's neck.

"Are you fucking with me, Owl! A needle! I'm the bloody fucking Cinderblock, I eat bricks for breakfa-" Brock could feel a burning sensation run through his neck. Heat. His veins felt as if they were on fire, almost like they were being pressed underneath a hot furnace.

"W-What, what's happening to me." The myriad of Cellulose within Brock's skin began to melt off, taking a liquid soggy form.

"Lithium,Sodium,Potassium, and Rubidium. I synthesized these into a fluid based component that, when entered into your bloodstream, comes into contact with the oxygen carried on your red blood cells. Ever wonder what happens when elements that are combustible with oxygen, ignite inside your bloodstream?" If Brock had X-Ray vision he would have seen the blood lust in Damian's eyes.

"If it were not for your...rather unique physiology, you would have died. Now, you'll just have to do with enduring the sensation of having your blood vessels, every nerve in your body burn at scorching temperatures."

"ACCCCCCK!!!!!" Brock's cries shattered the widows above, cracked the nearby glass and nearly deafened surrounding mass of unconscious bodies.

Damian slowly approached Lenard Jones. The eldest of the three degenerates, the ring-leader of the operation. Lenard Jones, "The Guillotine" of Harlem. A man who left behind a trail of decapitated bodies, desecrating the lopped off heads of his victims in his sick act of necrophilia. Damian regarded this waste of air with pity in his eyes, and rage in his heart. He saw it in the man's eyes. Fear. Terror. Damian did not have to use his fear gas to emit such a reaction from the man before him. Lenard Jones, was broken.

"Me and you..." He ignored the man's plea for mercy. "Have some talking to do"

 

Roman was freaking the fuck out. Scared shitless, and in over his head. Initially, he had assumed the job was simple. Free the children from whatever confinement they were imprisoned in. It just never occurred to him that they would have explosive collars rigged to their necks. He had made a head count to start. Twelve kids, twelve collars, all set to blow if he forcefully tried to remove them. To make matters worse, some cock-sucker thug had swallowed the key, and since beating it out of his didn't work, he was now looking at a shit storm.

"We have a problem" He announced to his classmates.

"What's up French Fry? You lost the key or something?" Victor inquired. "No worries here. Lucky for you I can just crush the collars and have you cute kids freed in a snap!"

He gave the battered Donovan his shoulder to walk with and began approaching Roman.

"No you idiot!" Roman raised a warning hand back. "These collars are explosive, and are set to blow if you so much as try to squeeze them. Just stay back. I need to figure something out."

His mind began to process the situation with computer like precision. Scenario after scenario was being run. He weighed his options, calculated the chance of every possible decision. All of his efforts ultimately would end up in the collars blowing up.

_You could try that...
_
No, it was too dangerous. Using deconstruction on the collars only had a fifty-fifty chance of working.If he guessed wrong about the collars structure, he would lose his life,and doom the children's in the process.

"P-Please mister" An Algerian girl dressed in rags reached out to him. Unlike the other kids she had not allowed herself to be overcome with fear. He could see her eyes. Why did they radiate so intensely? This girl. With everything that she had been through. Why did she still fight?

"Please mister. My friends, if you can save anyone, please save them." There it was. Those words, they came from her lips so fluidly, so naturally. This girl, torn away from her home, and forced to wear an explosive collar. Even in the midst of despair she wished for nothing more than the safety of others.

Roman felt disgusted with himself. This girl, who was in a worse situation that him had displayed such bravery, while he cowered away in reluctance.

"All right buddy" He patted her hair playfully. "Let's save your friends, and then we will save you for last. The best for last, right?"

She nodded and allowed him to go to work.

Roman had gotten through the eleven other kids smoothly. Sure, during the first attempt he nearly botched breaking down the collars because his hands started trembling in fear. When he noticed that the operation was a success he began to ease into things and quickly took out the other collars. He motioned toward the brave little girl who ignited the courage in him to even try and break the collars.

"Alright, just me and you, ok? You're brave you know that right? I want you to remember that" The static from his palms was released, and made it's way to the collar. Matter began to crumble at the touch of his finger tips, he felt that he was almost finished until he heard a ringing sound.

Paco "Hell-Blazer" Sanchez had mustered the last of his strength to enact his revenge on his attackers. He was grateful that the black kid with the purple energy had not crushed his detonation device of all things. When he saw the relief in their faces he went berserk and set of the detonator timer without thinking.

"Go to hell, you fuckers..." He muttered before passing out from his injures.

"Fuck, Fuck, Fuck, Fuck" The deconstruction had been incomplete. Roman lost his focus when he realized that the collar was set to rig at any moment. The collar had been removed from the girl's neck but he had not destroyed it completely. In his hand was a collar set to explode any minute now. His eyes scanned toward Victor. There was no time to have him crush the collar, and contain the explosion. He knew what he had to do. Glancing at the girl beside him he knew that he needed courage. Her courage.

"Run!" He shooed her away, pointing her in Victor's direction. "Get her out of here!"

He watched her run to Victor's arms, who had to hold her down to prevent her from running back.

_Here goes nothing
_
Using Breaking Bad to augment his upper body strength Roman tosses the collar into the air. In a split second, as it reached heights of thirty feet, the collar detonated. The explosion was equal in strength to Paco Sanchez's rocket quirk. Even at such heights Roman felt the brunt of explosion's force. The remnant blast sent a shockwave through his body which sent him flying through a stack of crates.

"ROMAAAAAAAN!" Victor, alongside the battered Donovan rushed to the french boy's side.

Donovan immediately checked his pulse, "Shit, he doesn't have a pulse!"






​


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Mission - The Mad Bomber VI*​
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Red light, green light and attacking with explosive toys. Seems someone missed out on their childhood with firecrackers.
> Lets go Blake, and stay near me..."
> Melaina starts moving at a moderate pace upward, fast yet easy to stop movement for the first half of the way up watching the Large eyes, with her reactions she shouldn't have much trouble playing such a simple game. Only have to go up 3 more floors from the first. Though the actual destruction the bombs were capable of she hasn't seen yet aside from that small toy.
> Hopefully that wasn't a weak one.
> ...



The bombs came from many angles, most of them exploding in the air , with some of them striking the stairs themselves. As Meliena deftly dodged the hail storm she was subjected to, she quickly reached the fourth floor with little effort.

Blake, however, was not so lucky. Being much slower than his partner, he slogged well behind Mel, having to dodge multiple bombs before the explosion broke the portion of the staircase he was standing on. Blake reacted by grabbing threads from his back capsule and firing them onto the rails before using the capsule to reel himself on track. After touching the ground, the eyes finally closed, leaving him to being a statue in an awkward position.

"Wonderful. Simply marvelous." He looked over to Mel, who was a flight above him. "So. This seems a bit more action packed than I expected. You think a significant amount of rescue jobs get anywhere near this dangerous?" The eyes then opened along with another bomb that exploded behind him. Reaching the finish line, he ran into his partner. "Well, that was easier than expected."



InfIchi said:


> Graviton clenched his fists harder. "This is not a game we can win if we play by his rules, do you see that now!?" He threw his hand in the air with a wave. "We have to do this our own way. We can't caught caught by the small eyes, but who is it to say we need to take these stairs! the game is rigged! He said so himself! the large eyes will cause bombs to drop, but we can only move when the large eyes are open! if you want to get through this then..." Graviton took hold of the Elevator door... This was a shot in the dark, but it was entirely... possible... If he could reduce it's weight and increase his own... He could break the door free. He gripped the door as hard as he could, shifting the weight... or trying at least.
> 
> Graviton knew how it worked on his own body, but how would it work on an item? It had to be the same right? It must! He Groaned and grunted as his arms bulged out, the leather jacket he wore groaning and creaking. "NNNGGHH!!!" The metal door, now with reduced weight soon gave way with a loud THUD!! Graviton huffed and puffed as he stood there, holding half the elevator door. "We'll go up the stairs with this..." He huffed, groaning as he took a few large breaths.



"Hmm. . . a bold strategy. But will it pay off in the long run?"



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> "Hey, I take offense to the label of a madman! Besides, this is a strange situation for me as well. I never thought I'd live long enough for me to play this game." The crazy man's voice echos over their radio links. "Hell, I doubt I'll even survive long enough to see the end at this rate. Although, you should probably hope I do, for all of your sakes."
> ...



"Cancer of the lungs, stage 4. And pneumonia. And I think I may have the gout considering getting up the stairs made by feet feel like they were dipped in hellfire." The old man hacked up something and spat near the microphone. "Really, it came as a bit of a shock to me. Never really liked going to the doctor's. Always got bad news from that place." 



EvilMoogle said:


> He listened to the explanation of the challenges while Graviton vandalized the elevator.  It didn't sound particularly hard, but precision would be needed for it.  But it would take time this way, and time was a precious resource.
> 
> "We'll go up the stairs with this..."  His partner said holding up the chunk of elevator door.
> 
> ...



The two made their way to the stairway and enacted their plan. Once the eyes opened on the second floor, the eyes opened and Daniel ran up the stairs, thread in hand. Two bombs very nearly came close to blowing up on his person, but were avoided partially due to luck.

Graviton ran though the second floor, frantically looking for a specific room. After spotting what appeared to be moving toys, he reached the room and upon opening the door was greeted by a bag with filled with Hero action figures. Upon walking to get it, he stepped on a toy of Brock Backlund, which seemed to light up.

After grabbing everything and getting out of the room, Graviton was met with even more toys. Upon closer inspection, he saw that the toys were actually just small robots, moving things around for reasons he couldn't see at the time.  After seeing the robots simply stare at him, he made his way back to his partner, only to realize the former was stuck standing still on a peculiar spot on the staircase; right on a disconnected and waning piece.

After the eyes opened, Daniel made a beeline from that spot as it crumbled away the instant he left and made his way to the fourth floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 15, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel made his way up the stairs as rapidly as he could feeling the first inklings of stress from the focus on bombs, eyes, and everything else.  It was manageable though, and at a low level even helped with focus.

"Cancer of the lungs, stage 4. And pneumonia. And I think I may have the gout considering getting up the stairs made by feet feel like they were dipped in hellfire." The old man hacked up something and spat near the microphone. "Really, it came as a bit of a shock to me. Never really liked going to the doctor's. Always got bad news from that place." 

He replied while waiting for the eyes to open and allow him to move again, "well, I would advise staying away from smoke.  The last thing you want to do is make aggravate your pneumonia."  He darted as the eyes opened, focusing again on dodging the devices lest he end up a limb short or worse.  "I don't exactly have a lot of experience in that area, but I understand it gets quite agonizing."

He hit the landing and looped the thread around a railing before tossing it down to Graviton.  "Mel: I'm up safely, Graviton should be here momentarily."  He braced against the railing just in case it wasn't structurally up to the task and called out, "Okay, when you're ready!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission - The Mad Bomber VI*​
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
> 
> 
> ...


Melaina made sure she was careful to not use her quirk in a obvious way up the stairs, she'd need it to be a surprise for the old man. Only using small momentum changes when she had to, something that would just look like a bit of abnormal movement to the eyes.
"More dangerous and don't get too full of yourself. It's just the first third of things." Mel didn't even say the words, maybe Daniel will realize it himself what he did by saying it was easy.
"Stay on your toes."




> "Cancer of the lungs, stage 4. And pneumonia. And I think I may have the gout considering getting up the stairs made by feet feel like they were dipped in hellfire." The old man hacked up something and spat near the microphone. "Really, it came as a bit of a shock to me. Never really liked going to the doctor's. Always got bad news from that place."


"I believe all of those can be cured now rather easily thanks to certain quirk users."



> "Mel: I'm up safely, Graviton should be here momentarily." He braced against the railing just in case it wasn't structurally up to the task and called out, "Okay, when you're ready!"


"Is Ta-Graviton okay? Blake and myself are already up here."
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2016)

-Mad Bomber-​
@Unlosing Ranger @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle @P-X 12

Graviton held the bag of toys in hand… what the hell was he to do with these and just what kind of plan was Daniel thinking up that required these? “I found a bag of toys.” He spoke over the intercom, they didn’t really make any sense to him but whatever, it wasn’t the time for that now. He needed to head to the steps but… there was an issue that seemed to arise whenever he finally managed to get there. “What the hell is this….?” The stairs were gone, nothing there but a gap. “There is going to be a problem, I can’t seem to get to the next floor. The steps are gone.” He turned to the elevator and let out a groan, “Well it seems it’s back to my original plan after all.” 


He walked to the doors, but paused for a moment. There was definitely something wrong with this entire situation… This guy, he could easily be cured… “You. Villain! You’ve never heard of Kyle Weathers have you? Did you go to see him? His quirk as the power to cure you. If you turned to villainy because of your dying… then perhaps this was just what you wanted all along, you didn’t wish to live… I see the truth now.” Graviton grit his teeth. “You’re a psychotic madman and I refuse to allow this to continue further.” 


He decided to break into as many rooms as he could, there had to be some food available, he would need to stock up and eat as much as he could...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 15, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel watched as Graviton left the stairwell slightly confused.  Perhaps he had decided a multi-pronged approach would be best?  It wasn't something to debate on the radios though, the last thing they needed was to suggest they were split.  "I'm moving up now Mel, Graviton is proceeding with other projects."  This could play well enough as it is, hopefully it would cause as much confusion for their opponent.  He started up the stairs towards the next challenge, he would leave the rope for Graviton if he changed his mind.

He pushed down the thoughts in his head about how well he would fare alone.  There weren't other options for him at this point but to endure and push on.  Trying to meet up with the others would be just as risky as ascending alone, at least this way he had a definite goal in mind.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2016)

*Shadow Thief v. Delirious Young
The Conclusion*

Certain quirk users maintained such fine control over their abilities they were able to create something of a limiter for combat. Heroes that liked to exercise an element of restraint or make things more sporting would often resort to this. The category in which Delirious Young fell was the latter so when called on it in such a curious manner there was no choice but to oblige. With a smile the luchador began removing the mask around their face revealing a smaller mask and long waist length blonde hair. It was a bit awkward looking in the sense it was not how one would imagine Delirious Young would seem, however this was only the beginning of the transformation.


The wheezing sound of air being released into the atmosphere could be heard as a transparent mist began to leap from the pores of Delirious Young. Little by little that 300 pound frame began to lessen and contort into something much different, the polar opposite as contours and curves affixed a now lithe frame.

What was standing there was the true form of Delirious Young.


“So I guess you could tell I was full of Hot Air. You know that’s quite a curious quirk, the whole possession thing para usted. “


*Spoiler*: _Quirkdex_ 



Hot Air: The user takes in air and puffs themselves up into a state that makes them very bulbous and very buoyant. With great control the user can control how much air is pumped into them. This has the effect of making the user very bouncy and agile.




“Don’t you think it’s offensive to go around masquerading as a Mexican wrestler?”

“Don’t you think it’s offensive to assume that this is anything other than me honoring my heritage? I’ll have you know despite my looks I’m a 7th generation luchadora.”

Rebuffed but not one to back down Shadow Thief simply dropped his center and angled his arms wide like an alligator’s maw. With his quirk he had been able to take over the unconscious Bitt, it was properly better this way but there was one particular problem.

When Milo was the sidekick for God’s Eye she often impressed upon him how valuable it was to draw on the wealth of experience of others. One such individual was a Chinese military strategist named Sun Tzu. Shadow Thief was the sort of person who only took what was needed so in this case he thought of the tenant that God’s Eye seemed to call upon the most;

When you are weak appear strong and when you are strong appear weak.

What was playing out on the battlefield was the presentation of that very same dichotomy.

“You know the most confusing part of this is why you would send these kids and not come here yourself. I mean don’t you think it’s a little unfair to send 3 rookies who aren’t even from the mountaintop. I bet none of these kids is above a 3 star; a single member of the Big 4 would have been mucho. Which is bad because you really don’t have much time for a decision.” The Luchadora didn’t assume a fighting position, her nonchalant tone betrayed the fact she didn’t seem to think that Shadow Thief was a worthy opponent in this form.

“The others are going to start from the top to the bottom so even if you could get past me, well they’ll get rid of the loco up there, then move down to grab you and the wind kid. This is game ov…”

In a lot of ways snatching victory from the jaws of defeat was an alternative way of saying pride comes before the fall, the parallels of paradoxical situation. As Delirious Young went to move she realized she was stuck, looking at the position that the body of Bitt Stiles held she could see, his shadow was actually clasping hers.

“The bank hired you as an audition and while I’ll be sure to give you all a recommendation, the moment these kids came into the bank and got to their positions it was done, everything had been set in place for my….”

_FADE TO BLACK_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Mission - The Mad Bomber VII*​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina made sure she was careful to not use her quirk in a obvious way up the stairs, she'd need it to be a surprise for the old man. Only using small momentum changes when she had to, something that would just look like a bit of abnormal movement to the eyes.
> "More dangerous and don't get too full of yourself. It's just the first third of things." Mel didn't even say the words, maybe Daniel will realize it himself what he did by saying it was easy.
> "Stay on your toes."
> 
> ...



The old man coughed as he attempted to laugh. "To be honest, not so sure if I need that at this point. This sickness is probably the least of my problems." He audibly picked something off of the table, although the exact object was unknown.

Suddenly, on Mel and Blake's side, the stairs were suddenly swarmed and inundated with small dots.

"And here's the second trial! This time is floors 4-7. The stairs are covered with small dots. Those dots are bombs. Once you step on them, the ones stepped on will become inert while the rest are primed. You'll go one at a time. If the second member primes the bombs three times, the floor will blow up."

As Blake stood on the fourth floor, he took out threads and made a grappling hook for them, handing it to Mel. "For later, if we need it."



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel made his way up the stairs as rapidly as he could feeling the first inklings of stress from the focus on bombs, eyes, and everything else.  It was manageable though, and at a low level even helped with focus.
> ...





InfIchi said:


> -Mad Bomber-​
> @Unlosing Ranger @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle @P-X 12
> 
> Graviton held the bag of toys in hand… what the hell was he to do with these and just what kind of plan was Daniel thinking up that required these? “I found a bag of toys.” He spoke over the intercom, they didn’t really make any sense to him but whatever, it wasn’t the time for that now. He needed to head to the steps but… there was an issue that seemed to arise whenever he finally managed to get there. “What the hell is this….?” The stairs were gone, nothing there but a gap. “There is going to be a problem, I can’t seem to get to the next floor. The steps are gone.” He turned to the elevator and let out a groan, “Well it seems it’s back to my original plan after all.”
> ...



Tadoka found a few fridges within some of the rooms, most of them empty; it appears the residents were far more greedy than expected, and took many of the food with them as they left. The food he found outside of fridges were knocked over, sometimes caking the walls in a light splattering of pasta, bread and whatever liquid substance around.

Eventually, Graviton found a group of toy robots taking a fridge from a room. Their skittering theft was cut short, however, as they froze in place when spotted. In what appeared to be something resembling fear, they all scattered like rats, dropping the fridge hard enough to open it and spilling containers. The foods contained were simple pasta dishes and soups.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 15, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Baby, It's okay*​
"Shit, he doesn't have a pulse!" Donovan said as he searched for a pulse on their brave friend. Just by looking at him, one could tell he was not looking well enough to get back on his feet. He didn't any medical supplies on his suit or the others, and it was certainly not the place to call an ambulance.

Well, considering how many hurt people there where it probably was but that wasn't the point. He certainly had no skill in healing people with only his quirk, but maybe Donovan did.

"Oi, Donovan." Victor asked. "Can you use your quirk to like, stick your hand inside him and kick start him or something?" Donovan replied with an exasperated look, seemingly freaking out of his mind at the whole situation.

"What? No, I....that's way too dangerous. I've never done anything like that before, if I can, and it's way too risky to do that." He explained incredulously. Fair enough points, and in hindsight, probably not the best idea to ask someone who kinda just mutilated someone if they could stick their hands inside one of their friends. Victor nodded.

"Boy, are we in a pickle then." He said calmly as he placed a thoughtful finger to his chin. Well, there was only one other options.

"Hey kids, do any of you have a healing quirk?" He asked the children. They were all here because they had desirable quirks for these people, it wouldn't be out of the question. The kids seemed a bit to scared to reply, in fact many were on the edge of tears. Made sense, they did just see the man who saved them get exploded, even the little girl who stood up was frightened.

"It's useless..." A Morocco boy whimpered. "We can't do anything, he's gonna die..."

"Hamza..." Was all the girl could muster to say.

"You just saw that right? He tried to save us and look how hurt he got! That's what's gonna happen to us! We can't protect ourselves against that!" Hamza blubbered as tears rolled down his cheeks. "They're gonna kill us! I don't want to die! Were we just normal kids till a while ago, why?! Why is this happening to us? I just want my mommy!" He sniffed as mucus dribbled down his lips. "I just want my dad! MOMMAAAAAA!!!! PAPAAAAAAA!!!!"

*CLAP*

"Man, you are a crybaby, huh?" Victor replied calmly as he smack the young boy's cheeks between his hands and held them there. "But that's okay. In this situation, anyone sane would cry. It only makes sense." 

"B-but...then, why aren't you guys crying then?" Hamza asked.

"Because we're crazy! That's what heroes have to be! It's what let's us smile!" Victor replied gleefully.

"Huh?" 

"Don't worry baby, it's okay. You know why?"


Those few, simply words had an effect on the mood of the whole situation, as if it rose from the abyss of dispare.

"Uh-uhm...mister?" A child walked up. "My quirk...I can switch the energy of things...if someone was willing to share some stamina...I could use it on the mister who saved us."

"Ooooo~ Lucky~!" Victor sang as he looked at Donovan. "What's up, feeling like donating for a worthy cause?" Donovan hesitated before nodding his head.

"Niceu, niceu~!" Victor said as he held his hand out for the child to touch. A green energy surrounded it. "Ooh! That's tingly!" He giggled.

"Oi, oi, so you brats got free?" A booming voice said. "That idiot Paco can't do anything right. Looks like I half to clean up his mess."

The man was none-other than Johnnie Six-Arms, with his six freakishly powerful arms! A mutation quirk mixed with muscle augmentation made his a notable hired named in the underworld. As the group turned around, the man blinked. "Oi, purple hair, haven't I seen your face before? Yeah...It looks way to familiar...No..." He said shaking his head in disbelief. "No way a brat like you-" 

*WHAM*

Victor clocked the man right in his face as he fell over. "Let's go fist to fist! Donovan! Take it from here! Share your energy with the kid, I'll guard ya!" Victor smirked mischievously as he lunged at the man who was just getting up. "MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA *MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA!!!*" He chanted as he traded blows with the man.

@Tenma @Karma15


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission - The Mad Bomber VII*​
> 
> 
> The old man coughed as he attempted to laugh. "To be honest, not so sure if I need that at this point. This sickness is probably the least of my problems." He audibly picked something off of the table, although the exact object was unknown.
> ...



Graviton was a bit confused by the scene before him... "Alright, give me some time to eat a little bit, I need to restock my calories so I can be sure to use my power as effective as possible." He didn't know if his team would wait for him or not, but he needed to fulfill this basic requirement so he could fully utilize his power. But there was something bothering him, very deeply. "Everyone, I have an honest question to ask. Why are there little robots running around... They must be the ability of someone's quirk. We should be looking out for more than just this mad bomber, I believe there is the possibility of a second enemy... I don't know what his quirk could be, but these robots, they seemed scared." 

This was the weirdest possible thing he could imagine seeing today. Everything else may be dark and horrific, but this is just weird... Graviton heated up some soup as he considered the... robots... what could they be? Were they a quirk... Just what could they be... "Daniel." Graviton spoke over the radio as he finished his soup. "What do you plan on doing?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> -Mad Bomber-​
> @Unlosing Ranger @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle @P-X 12
> He walked to the doors, but paused for a moment. There was definitely something wrong with this entire situation… This guy, he could easily be cured… “You. Villain! You’ve never heard of Kyle Weathers have you? Did you go to see him? His quirk as the power to cure you. If you turned to villainy because of your dying… then perhaps this was just what you wanted all along, you didn’t wish to live… I see the truth now.” Graviton grit his teeth. “You’re a psychotic madman and I refuse to allow this to continue further.”


Melaina wonders if Takoda realizes they can hear him as well, maybe not. 
Such treatments usually cost money. Though there is certainly some degrees of truth to it.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel watched as Graviton left the stairwell slightly confused.  Perhaps he had decided a multi-pronged approach would be best?  It wasn't something to debate on the radios though, the last thing they needed was to suggest they were split.  "I'm moving up now Mel, Graviton is proceeding with other projects."  This could play well enough as it is, hopefully it would cause as much confusion for their opponent.  He started up the stairs towards the next challenge, he would leave the rope for Graviton if he changed his mind.
> ...


Melaina remembers Takoda messing with an elevator earlier.
"I see... Just do your best."



> The old man coughed as he attempted to laugh. "To be honest, not so sure if I need that at this point. This sickness is probably the least of my problems." He audibly picked something off of the table, although the exact object was unknown.


"Is the least of your problems possible regreting attaching yourself to some bombs? Or is it that either way even if the heroes cure your sickness you'll be rotting in a cell for the rest of your life to not enjoy it now? Some heroes would have gladly paid the cost of your sickness to make themselves look better at the least. But that's neither here nor there."


P-X 12 said:


> *Mission - The Mad Bomber VII*​
> Suddenly, on Mel and Blake's side, the stairs were suddenly swarmed and inundated with small dots.
> 
> "And here's the second trial! This time is floors 4-7. The stairs are covered with small dots. Those dots are bombs. Once you step on them, the ones stepped on will become inert while the rest are primed. You'll go one at a time. If the second member primes the bombs three times, the floor will blow up."
> ...


Mel takes the grappling hook and wraps it around her shoulder.
"Thank you Blake, it should come in handy."

She turns her vision over to the stairs.
"The floor is lava. Another children's game. So basically the second person isn't allowed to touch the stairs, but the first has to make a path for the second? Or is it like the Japanese game Go? The Floor is Go? Sounds like it'd be a fun game at home without the exploding part. So we'll Go one at a time then?"
There is an amused tone from Melaina, probably from the bad pun resulting from her self musings.

"So I just have to make it to where no matter where Blake steps he can't run into anything besides inert dots? Shouldn't I simply walk forward then? Or would I sometimes skip steps to make it where he can?"
Melaina is also eyeing the walls and railing as possible ways to pass steps then looks to Blake.
"What do you think of it?"
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 16, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel moved up the stairs cautiously examining the next challenge.  Alone it was a trivial exercise of "don't trip while walking up stairs," he needed to keep a method available for Graviton if he were following him.  Having a method to get out if he needed to might not be a bad idea either.

"Daniel." Graviton spoke over the radio. "What do you plan on doing?"

Good question.  He looked around at the rubble for a moment until he found what he was looking for, two pieces of sheetrock a little wider than his foot and the depth of the stairs, "I'm hanging back for a moment to prepare.  If you're coming up this way I'll hang back a moment and wait.  Otherwise if you end up this way later know first step left, as close to the wall as you can, second step right as close to the wall as you can.  You're pretty light on your feet so it shouldn't slow you down."

He sat down for a moment taking some cloth bandages from his backpack and set to work at tying them to his foot as tightly as possible.  They should make for a wide, flat 'step' that would be easy to retrace if need be.

If Graviton was following he'd wait for him, if he had his own route up he'd take off right away.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel moved up the stairs cautiously examining the next challenge.  Alone it was a trivial exercise of "don't trip while walking up stairs," he needed to keep a method available for Graviton if he were following him.  Having a method to get out if he needed to might not be a bad idea either.
> ...



Graviton finished up his soup and pat his stomach. "There is much to be done, but it concerns me." He looked back down at the robots, just what the hell were they? Graviton shook his head to get the thoughts out, for now he would need to focus and from the sounds of it the next test would be the hardest. "So." He spoke as he walked back towards the steps. "Best As I can tell, the bombs you step on will be deactivated. So I must follow your steps exactly." Takoda spoke to Danial over the radio. "If that's how this is, it'll become quite the pain." He rubbed the outer edge of his helmet. 

"Anyways, I am nearing the steps now. I shall await your plan there." Graviton turned his back to look over the hallway, something didn't sit right here. Why would they take the food? Why would the toys be here? How did he set all this up in such a short time? Surely, he couldn't have done this in just an hour or two.. There MUST be someone else behind this. Why would someone do something like this? There was a deeper reason and he wanted to get to the bottom of it... There HAD to be a deeper reason...


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 17, 2016)

*MIssion - The Mad Bomber VII.V*​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina wonders if Takoda realizes they can hear him as well, maybe not.
> Such treatments usually cost money. Though there is certainly some degrees of truth to it.
> 
> 
> ...



Blake looked down towards the stairs, attempting to figure out the easiest path to get up. "If I may, I would suggest that I go first. I'm fairly certain you can follow my footsteps. I'm not so certain I could follow yours." 



InfIchi said:


> Graviton was a bit confused by the scene before him... "Alright, give me some time to eat a little bit, I need to restock my calories so I can be sure to use my power as effective as possible." He didn't know if his team would wait for him or not, but he needed to fulfill this basic requirement so he could fully utilize his power. But there was something bothering him, very deeply. "Everyone, I have an honest question to ask. Why are there little robots running around... They must be the ability of someone's quirk. We should be looking out for more than just this mad bomber, I believe there is the possibility of a second enemy... I don't know what his quirk could be, but these robots, they seemed scared."
> 
> This was the weirdest possible thing he could imagine seeing today. Everything else may be dark and horrific, but this is just weird... Graviton heated up some soup as he considered the... robots... what could they be? Were they a quirk... Just what could they be... "Daniel." Graviton spoke over the radio as he finished his soup. "What do you plan on doing?"




"A Quirk? Sorry, they're just robots. Well, controlled robots, anyways. Got em' at the beautiful price of free." The Mad Bomber started another coughing fit. "Wouldn't exactly blame you for thinking they were Quirk based. They're pretty damn advanced, if I do say so myself. Damn near run themselves." The man's footsteps could be heard as he walked away. His voice sounded winded at the last statement, likely from his coughing.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel moved up the stairs cautiously examining the next challenge.  Alone it was a trivial exercise of "don't trip while walking up stairs," he needed to keep a method available for Graviton if he were following him.  Having a method to get out if he needed to might not be a bad idea either.
> ...






InfIchi said:


> Graviton finished up his soup and pat his stomach. "There is much to be done, but it concerns me." He looked back down at the robots, just what the hell were they? Graviton shook his head to get the thoughts out, for now he would need to focus and from the sounds of it the next test would be the hardest. "So." He spoke as he walked back towards the steps. "Best As I can tell, the bombs you step on will be deactivated. So I must follow your steps exactly." Takoda spoke to Daniel over the radio. "If that's how this is, it'll become quite the pain." He rubbed the outer edge of his helmet.





InfIchi said:


> "Anyways, I am nearing the steps now. I shall await your plan there." Graviton turned his back to look over the hallway, something didn't sit right here. Why would they take the food? Why would the toys be here? How did he set all this up in such a short time? Surely, he couldn't have done this in just an hour or two.. There MUST be someone else behind this. Why would someone do something like this? There was a deeper reason and he wanted to get to the bottom of it... There HAD to be a deeper reason...



The Mad Bomber sat back down. "Heh. Looks like one of you is getting confused. What's eating you, big guy? Don't bother denying it, it's practically written all over your face." The man grabbed something from his area, knocking down things from his location and nearly falling over. "Hate this friggin' room. Too damn small for all this."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *MIssion - The Mad Bomber VII.V*​Blake looked down towards the stairs, attempting to figure out the easiest path to get up. "If I may, I would suggest that I go first. I'm fairly certain you can follow my footsteps. I'm not so certain I could follow yours."


Melaina looks at her own body and remember the trouble Blake had getting up the first time. She also remembers his thread trick, perfect for setting a path easily.
"I think you're right. Ladies first."
Melaina bows and has a uncontrollable giggle. She always wanted to do that.
Mel's going second.


P-X 12 said:


> *MIssion - The Mad Bomber VII.V*
> "A Quirk? Sorry, they're just robots. Well, controlled robots, anyways. Got em' at the beautiful price of free." The Mad Bomber started another coughing fit. "Wouldn't exactly blame you for thinking they were Quirk based. They're pretty damn advanced, if I do say so myself. Damn near run themselves." The man's footsteps could be heard as he walked away. His voice sounded winded at the last statement, likely from his coughing.​
> The Mad Bomber sat back down. "Heh. Looks like one of you is getting confused. What's eating you, big guy? Don't bother denying it, it's practically written all over your face." The man grabbed something from his area, knocking down things from his location and nearly falling over. "Hate this friggin' room. Too damn small for all this."


Melaina listens to the old man with interest as she waits on Blake. Machines... Room being too small...
She started letting images run wild in her mind.
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## Hero (Sep 17, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Part 2​











_______________________​"This is the monster that took our precious grandchildren from us." The elderly woman's voice shook, passing the photo across the table for the assembled team of heroes.



"We managed to capture a photo of the bastard on our security footage." The grandpa added angrily.

"Bruh." Isaac gasped.

Michael turned to Colette and grabbed her arm, gently whispering into her ear. "This is what you tried to show me earlier right?"

Colette nodded her head slowly.

Slickback stared at the photo aghast. The teacher had seen the faces of a lot of villains, but this one in particular was one he vowed to never forget. Even before finding out what they were up against, Slickback could sometimes feel _him_ at night; slithering and curling around his soul as he slowly devoured him. Even more than the hauntingly blank face, the sound of the villain's chaotic laughter always stuck with Slickback.

"So at night we-"

"Sorry, but I'm going to need to interrupt." Slickback said seriously. The old woman was hesitant, but she stopped her speech and listened to the man. With the room completely filled with silence and everyone's eyes on him, Slickback broke the tale to them. "We are all in grave danger," Slickback said sternly, "But your grandchildren are in even more danger because the villain we are dealing with, isn't your average run of the mill villain." 

"Entonces, es bueno los ancianos no llamaron la policía, eh?" Isaac said nudging Camila.

"Aléjate de mí" Camila replied coldly. 

"His name is Obake. I've had run ins with him in the past and he was one of the greatest adversaries I have ever faced."

"Oh, shit," Isaac exclaimed, "What can he do?"

"The full extent of his quirk isn't fully understood, but he's nigh immortal"

Camila and Michael both placed their hands on the table, leaning forward with intrigue. "You said nigh, what are his limitations?" Michael inquired.

"Our knowledge on him is limited, but, Obake consumes his victims and drains their life force. We only know this based on his arrest record, dating back to the very beginning of the emergence of quirks."

"Oh my God" the grandmother of the two missing children wailed, flinging herself into her husband's arms. Camila rushed to the distressed woman's side to comfort her. 

The old man looked down at the young girl and mouthed the words 'thank you'. Camila gave a faint smile back and continued in every way possible to ease the old woman's pain. Camila was from an entirely different culture, but the human touch was universal. Their moment was a little snippet of physical affection that brought a bit of comfort, support, and kindness to the grieving woman.

"However at his very core, Obake is a shapeshifter, able to transform into any living being he consumes."

"That would explain why he's evaded confinement for so long..." Michael said thoughtfully.

"Exactly" Slickback said grimly. "Don't worry, we will find your grandkids." Slickback said facing the two grandparents. "_She_ might not be here, but I won't fail, not this time." Slickback thought to himself. "Alright heroes, we're assembling into teams. Isaac and Michael, you're a pair. Colette and Ca-"

"Actually, I think I will stay here." Camila stood up, interrupting. She looked back over her shoulder at the weeping grandparents  and back to Slickback. "They need me. If I anything happens, I'll call you. There's a phone here."

Slickback was extremely hesitant, but agreed. The clients needed to be comforted and should anything happen at the hotel, protected. "Fine. Colette, you're with me. Let's move." The man slicked back his hair and sprinted out the door with his squad behind him. Once outside, Colette and Slickback went west and Isaac and Michael went East. 

The search had begun.​@P-X 12 @Wizzrobevox @Karma15 (so you can read the final product lol)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Axelthewanted (Sep 17, 2016)

Kenny Klyde
The First Wind (Part 1)​
(4 months earlier)


It was late May. The tree leaves were obtaining a beautiful emerald pigment, roses blossomed and spread their aroma ever so vigorously that combined with their crimson color expressed the calm and passion that this period of the year represented. A time of rest after rigorous trials and obstacles, and all that one wants is to lay back and enjoy the fruits and pleasures of their surroundings. The sky was naked and absent of cloud to cover its wondrous cyan body as the Sun slowly falls down to west. At a public school settled in Quebec, Canada was crowded with students waiting for the final bell to ring their escape from this work space signifying the end of their dues . The school was broad but simple in structure, using an brick red color palette to decorated its exterior. It was an old establishment that has maintained its youth due to the careful management responsible of the staff that runs it. Outside was a huge open area where recess took place, where some students hanged around the trees and fauna that kept the place lively in their absence. Here, laying back under a tree was young boy with noir shaded hair that had a thin extension that traversed down passed his lower neck and pale skin, wearing a black  T-shirt and dark jeans that fitted him just right, as well he would carry a green earphone headset around his neck, it was his favorite, he would never leave behind if he didn’t have too. His eyes were jaded and expressed a gentle and relaxed state of mind as the calm summer breeze swayed his long hair to the side.


This boy was very famous around his school, known as the “_Sky Prince_” for flying over the school grounds. His name, Kenny Klyde. He’s been waiting for a friend to meet him under this tree before he’d moved on. Shortly after the sound of footsteps on the small tamed grass resonated as it’s source approached the emerald eyed boy. A red head girl with brown eyes, wearing blue sleeveless shirt and short jeans presented herself to him. It was an old friend in which he has shared many memories with and probably the person that knows Kenny more than anyone else. She wore a cocky smirk on her roster as she set her eyes on him.​



“Kept you waiting long?”


“Well you were the one that arranged this meeting, you might as well be on time for it Haven.” He replied to her ever so casually as he maintained a smooth and relaxed tone, showing a slight  hint of humor in between his words.


“Aww, my poor Kenny. How may I ever make it up for you? “ Haven continued with a sarcastic response as she checked her hair, traveling her soft finger through her crimson hair.


“Well you could give me kiss for my troubles.” He would answer her in a somewhat flirty manner but all she did was grin and giggle at his response.


“I don’t think my mate would be very happy if I did that hun, but I’ll give you points for your bravery.” They both laughed and exchanged smiles. This has been a bond that has grown strong and unbreakable, creating a huge feeling of comfort between the two.


“Yeah Blair can be a hard case sometimes. Where is she anyways I thought I would see you both together before leaving?” 


“Ugh… Can you believe she still stuck taking that final exam?”


“Well she can’t say I didn’t warned her. Mr. McRobert’s tests are not one to be taken lightly.”


“I hope she passes the class. Taking summer class would really suck. Like this is our time to do what we want without having that pressure of studying hinging on your shoulders.”


“Tell me about it. I’m sure she’ll be fine. She’s a smart girl.” 


“My girl.” She says as if confirming some kind of ownership over her girlfriend causing Kenny to chuckle.


The Sun’s rays would penetrate through the small gaps in the leaf structure, finding it’s way towards the boy’s cheek and chest as they spoke. It wasn’t long until they heard a familiar voice screaming out for them from a distance.


“Hey!!!!!!” 


The cry came from a short girl, measuring around 4’10 in height, that came running towards them. Both Kenny and Haven turned their gaze towards the source. She had long mint-green glowing hair that extended down to her lower back, looking like neon in the night because of its bright luminescence. This glow did not only limited itself to her head hair, the glow would also extend to her eyebrows and eyelashes that went along with her ruby colored eyes. She was a year younger than the rest. This tiny girl wearing a sweater vest, along with red skirt was the missing member of this meeting, Blair. Her hair would create this weird glowing effect due to her quirk, requiring her sit on the back of the class due to it being too distracting for the other students that tried to pay attention to the board in front them. She was never good in hide and seek.



*Spoiler*: __ 









“I’m so sorry. Oh god have mercy on my soul. Don’t let Mr. Mcrobert have my head.”


She would say all frantic slowly losing herself to the panic. 


“Calm down Blair. The world isn’t going to come to an end. Besides the teachers love you Blair. They most likely going to help you out with the grade.”


Not long after his word Haven would wrap her arms around Blair, feeling her warm and soft skin comfort her, relieving the huge tensions and stress that filled her mind. 


“It’s going to be alright babe. Just wait and see.”


The luminescent girl would release a sigh, letting all the pressure that has built inside and freeing herself from the tensions that hunted her mind, making a smile grow on roster as she felt the soft embrace of her loved one.


“Now for what we’ve all gathers here for. Our dear Kenny is going to leave our school, our country in order to go become a hero.”


“Yeah… We may be very proud of you, as life long friends we’re really going to miss you, Kenny.”


“Likewise girls. So many memories and adventures we’ve shared, it’s hard to believe that it’s all coming to a halt. Those days where we would just hang by the basketball court and goof around. When we would get caught sneaking out in the middle of the night to hang in the park.”


The atmosphere had suddenly changed as their hearts are quickly filled with nostalgia.


“Kenny, you’re leaving to do something most people are too afraid to do. Heck you won't see me wearing spandex or a suit of armor any time soon. You are the courage and talent this school has to offer.”


“And Regardless of what happens you will always be our Sky Prince.”


“I’ll try to not lose my head then. I just feel bad. What are you two going to do without me? Haha”


“More like what aren’t we going to do?”


This response made even the tense Blair giggle. It was then that both girls moved closer to him one on each side. They grew closer and closer to the boy in black making Kenny feel a bit skeptical as the approached him. 


“Hey are you two okay? Was it something I said, eh?”


The two girls smiled at him and lean on to him, Blair getting on her tippy toes, and both kissed him with their soft tender lips, each on the opposite cheek.  


“Eh? What was that for?”


He looked at them with a raised eyebrow as he wandered the motive their sweet actions.


“A little something for you to remember us by, kiddo. Now you will always have us in your mind.”


Even if he didn’t expressed it, keeping his cool exterior, they had engraved themselves into Kenny’s memories and with that the bell rung, resonating its loud vibrations all across the school causing all the children to start cheering the last hour of school, rushing out of the gates.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenma (Sep 19, 2016)

_Bullets_

_These Hands will not Save
_
*(@Karma15, @Wizzrobevox)*
​


Wizzrobevox said:


> *The Bonds We Share For Now: Baby, It's okay*​
> "Shit, he doesn't have a pulse!" Donovan said as he searched for a pulse on their brave friend. Just by looking at him, one could tell he was not looking well enough to get back on his feet. He didn't any medical supplies on his suit or the others, and it was certainly not the place to call an ambulance.
> 
> Well, considering how many hurt people there where it probably was but that wasn't the point. He certainly had no skill in healing people with only his quirk, but maybe Donovan did.
> ...




"Oi, Donovan." Victor asked. "Can you use your quirk to like, stick your hand inside him and kick start him or something?"

Could he? Donovan looked at his hands, then at Victor incredulously. Was he insane? Human bodies didn't work that way. He'd have a better chance of killing Roman than reviving him squeezing his heart. He'd have a better chance with CPR. His hands were shaking, and he didn't know why. Was it because of what he had done to that villain, the one that now lay unconscious, possibly dead, twenty yards behind him? What did that matter? He had left the bastard's body the moment he heard of the situation at hand. So why did he feel so damn nervous.

He looked up at Victor. "Wha- don't be ridiculous, do you want me to kill him?" He snapped more angrily than he had intended. He understood how Victor felt- the situation was desperate, Roman was likely close to death. Yet...he looked at his hands. They were still soaked with the nameless smuggler's blood. He shuddered. Could he trust these hands to save someone? Or would he kill Roman, like he had unintentionally done so to the previous person he'd laid his hands on?

_Shut up, he's not dead. He can't be dead. I mean, I only stabbed him half a dozen times-_

He punched himself on the temple with those same bloody hands to shake himself from his funk. Victor was back in combat against multi-armed fellow, and one of the kids had volunteered to use his quirk to help Roman. Some energy manipulator, apparently, who intended to pass on the energy of the others to the fallen Roman. He doubted energy actually worked like that, but it was probably their best bet. Still, if bloody _kids_ were willing to help Roman, what the hell was he doing? He clenched his bloodied fist and knelt beside Roman's body. He reached down with his hand- wiping the blood from it first, of course- and gripped Roman's chest, letting his fingers sink in. Sweat dripped down his temple as they went deeper. And then he felt his heart, felt the blood coursing within and around it- just like that time, when he had sunk his arm through that bastard's chest-

_Stop it._

He gripped Roman's heart and squeezed repeatedly. No reaction. Not even a whimper. Was he gripping Roman's heart too tightly? Or should he increase the pressure? Or maybe, like he suspected, this was just nonsense to begin with. He squeezed a few more times, then felt a hand on his shoulder?

"Mister, w-what are you doing?" A small, scared voice. Donovan turned sharply. A young boy peered over his shoulder. It was obvious what this looked like- his hand was plunged into the dying Roman's chest- he looked like he was killing him. He stopped his pumping of Roman's heart, feeling his hairs stand on end. "Don't hurt Roman, please, mister..." He sharply recoiled his hand at the boy's pleas, out from Roman's chest. He gave the little squirt a fierce glance- he was furious, but simultaneously relieved he had retracted his arm. He wouldn't be the one to kill his friend now...but could he be the one to save him?

Right, CPR. He turned to the little squirt- he was this little hispanic kid, probably only slightly higher than his waist. Donovan gestured at Roman's head. "Lift it up. I mean, his head. Yeah, you are doing it right...kinda..." He hoped he didn't look too uncertain as he placed his arms over his fallen friend's chest. He'd read about first aid and CPR as a matter of course, but he'd never actually done it firsthand. First he'd have to apply repeated jolts of pressure onto Roman's chest...he pressed down sharply. The little fucker squealed instantly, nearly dropping Roman's head. The little brat needed to shut up- he was palpitating and sweating, and he still couldn't feel Roman's heartbeat, so he just needed to shut the hell up- and he pressed again, trying to ignore his surroundings. 

He'd heard that CPR was delivered with enough force to break a few ribs, usually. He needed to exert more force. Yet his arms refused to, those same arms capable of pinning down a 10 foot tall giant not 10 minutes earlier. What the hell was wrong with him? He pressed sharply, and heard something crack. Yet, no reaction from Roman. Was he doing something wrong. Was he in the correct position? Did he miss something. Anxiety came in waves throughout Donovan. All that knowledge he had painstakingly accumulated over his entire life...what did it all mean in the end? It was all goddamn futile.

"Mister, do you-"

"_Shut the hell up, you damn brat!_" Donovan roared, immediately shutting him up, but causing the kid to let go of Roman's head, which bounced sharply on the concrete.. Roman hadn't been breathing for abit, he could still feel warmth in him, but that didn't mean he wasn't already dead. _Just like that fish guy..._He turned desperately behind him to the rest of the kids behind him, and to his relief, found they were ready with whatever energy-transfer solution the kid was capable of. Yet he doubted it would amount to much- this kid probably didn't know shit about his quirk, surely it wouldn't do anything. He was a six year old attempting to save a life on some illogical premise and an ability barely qualified to be considered a quirk, surely-

He hated himself again, for a few seconds. It was his friends' life- the closest friend he had yet made in high school- that was at stake here, yet he still felt envious and bitter towards the damn kid. He watched as green energy was poured from the child's hands into Roman's still form. The remaining children gathered around Roman in anticipation, with Donovan feeling for a pulse. A few seconds passed, small wisps of energy flowing in and out of Roman's form- then he felt it. His pulse was restarting. Against all of his established logic, the little kid had saved his friend.

He had saved Roman with his underdeveloped quirk and some faith, where he had failed.

Donovan leaned back onto a pillar, allowing himself to rest. Roman was out of danger now. But he hardly felt any better. Instead, he found himself looking at his hands, his bloodied hands. Hands which had, on this night, had proven their strength, which had crushed those that stood in his way. But he looked also at hands that could not save a single soul, not even that of his friend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel secured the pieces of sheetrock securely to his feet, it wouldn't do for them to come loose while climbing.  When he was done he had makeshift boards about 6" wide attached to each foot, they might slow him down slightly but over the course of a few stairs it wouldn't matter.

When Graviton arrived he indicated his work.  "Should give you a nice wide step to follow.  I'll alternate left wall, right wall up the stairs.  If we have to go back later just remember to reverse it."  Granted it would be nice to be able to leave without worrying about explosives, but preparation now leads to good fortune later.  Unless there's an objection from Graviton he'll carefully head up the stairs making sure to step precisely.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 20, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel secured the pieces of sheetrock securely to his feet, it wouldn't do for them to come loose while climbing.  When he was done he had makeshift boards about 6" wide attached to each foot, they might slow him down slightly but over the course of a few stairs it wouldn't matter.
> ...



Graviton looked at the stairwell, this wasn't going to be as simple as he'd hoped it would be. There wasn't exactly an easy way but there, but he would do his best. Cracking his neck and rolling his shoulders he prepared himself. "So... It's going to be left, right left... got it."  He took a deep breathe and Shifted his weight down. It was a much more dramatic shift now, He could feel himself becoming far lighter than he'd ever been before. He took a leap, he could bounce off the walls with ease. He felt each foot plant on the wall, the force of his kicks pushing him higher and higher, soon he found his way to the ledge he was supposed to be at. He made note of the path. 

"You have nothing to fear Daniel!" Graviton Exclaimed, "I am most certain that it will be I that has the most to fear." He Was glad he'd eaten earlier... There was a chance he could leap the stairs, but without proper running room... That wasn't going to happen. Though this was only becoming more annoying. He was quickly growing tired of the game, If only he was stronger... More powerful. "I could just smash through these walls and floors." He thought to himself... yeah, If he was stronger, he'd just smash through the walls, the ceilings, nothing would stand in his way, nothing would stop justice... His fist tightened. "I'll crush this man for doing this." He growled, Yes... That's what Heroes do, they crush evil doers, they stop them from hurting others, they risk their lives for others... Yes... That's right Graviton, You are a hero, You are strong, You are what is right. 

You are justice.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> His fist tightened. "I'll crush this man for doing this." He growled, Yes... That's what Heroes do, they crush evil doers, they stop them from hurting others, they risk their lives for others... Yes... That's right Graviton, You are a hero, You are strong, You are what is right.
> 
> You are justice.


Takoda was letting what he was thinking being spoke out loud again without knowing it on the coms... again, she had enough of his feigned confidence and sense of justice.

*"GRAVITON!"* Suddenly a sharp loud scolding voice that makes ones ears ring goes through the headgear used for communication likely even yelling into the old man's side and even to the other heroes in the basement if they figured out to change the signal.

"We are here to apprehend the suspect and to make sure the hotel and ALL THE PEOPLE IN IT come out unharmed to our fullest extent! If you harm a single hair on the old man I'll personally be writing a report about your misconduct that may very well set you back for years and lead to the disappoint of your family if we don't die as a result of such an action! 

There are several million dollars of property, the livelihoods of people that work here, the lives of the civilians that are outside and inside, our own lives, and most of all the peace that heroes provide at stake. As appointed group leader it's my responsibility to make sure things go through peacefully and the responsibility of what happens is shared on me, our partners, and yourself! What you do effects all of us, do I make myself clear!? We are not heroes, and heroes are not justice. "
Melaina takes a breath out ending it much more softly
"We leave that to the court system and police outside, do you understand that *Takoda? *Work with your partner and do your best, but realize this isn't for yourself. That isn't what a hero is."
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## Chronos (Sep 20, 2016)

Jacob Mikael Connor



Road to Become One's True Self Again:
Mending the Unbroken on Thread of Sharp Steel​
A man stood before him, the boy's hand buckling upon his own wrist. Individual muscle joint began to ache, but it all meant well. Strength now powered through each limb, finger cradled such energy. His eyes scanned what once seemed impossible. And grasped it within the imaginary periphery on his grip. After months of recuperation Jacob was once again functional. A slow clap began to resonate, the man before him, although mien presented nothing other than a familiar sternness, his clap was engrossed in irony. Eyes unfailing, locked upon the boy's while his clap slowly began to fade into the obscurity of the night. Next to the boy was another, female. Eyes which hue was desolate, like a canvas which displayed true beauty but was stripped of color. A blue which dimly faded into gray. Pacing towards the boy's direction, Sybil Owen made her stance as the man, none other than Nikolai Parker, a stranger not so long ago, recruited the both to work under his wing for the sake of unknown benefit.

"Congratulation on finally being able to firmly stand on your own two feet, Jacob. However, I'm not quite please to see you walking. I rather see that potential you've been failing to muster come back again." His tone was subtle, the thunder behind such made such statement feel grave, a man whilst to sacrifice much merely to aid such a boy to some flaky explanation for freedom. Jacob remained silent, there was no purpose in answering such. As both very well knew that circumstances and belief will forever bind the boy into submissive use of his talent. Sybil, on the other hand, felt no urge in standing in for his partner. "Even as he is right now, he's at least top ten in the recruits. You should at least recognize that a handicap was able to surpass you able-bodied crew." This beckoned the question of her intentions, for the month that lead to this day, Sybil demonstrated quick-wittiness in her thought. A sense of justice over the weak and an almost motherly care for those who decide or care not to defend themselves. 

Nikolai breath was rough, the exhale was an explicit display of patience lost. "Circumstances make it feasible as well that a quirk which you can prattle in bed and still make men lay on their knees does not equate to true strength, Mr. Owens. In fact, numbers merely state that his quirk is special. Not that anything that comes with it is." His steps closer to the two, as the scenery began to surface light. Beyond the three laid a long field all with broken dummies and targets. The smoke of flames began to simmer, the smell of ash and cinder lingered across the area. "In fact, though you made it here through someone's display of a sad joke, you Sybil rank higher than this boy in term of overall effectiveness. Are you truly trying, Jacob? Remember the two of us made an explicit agreement."  

"No, I'm not. And I haven't forgotten." The statement was clear for both. Not a word beyond such needed to be ushered for the continuation of the two. Both crimson eye'd individuals exchanged their glances towards the other. Jacob meant such with confidence and authority. He meant that it didn't require him to exert beyond that which Nikolai required, because none such activity he had placed him to do was enough to propel him to do better. With such, he could deal with the obstacles that were presented for him and both knew such was true. "You watch your tongue when you speak to me, boy. I can send you back to the hospital bed with ten times the injuries and a hundred times the risk." And Jacob believed it, but regardless, much to Nikolai's teachings, backing down to a man was in fact a sign which will ultimately secure the enemies upper hand. He needed to understand that even if fear strikes, he shouldn't become a target of it. Sybil interjected as she did and soon brought up something of importance. "What's the next session?" Nikolai this time responded positively, at both Jacob's stern silent retort and with Sybil's diligence to continue. 

Yes, on the time of Jacob's recovery, two men, Nikolai and a man that goes by the name of Tony have been in charge of rehabilitating him. Their suggestions and practices were in fact effective, so much so that upon the first two month Jacob could move perfectly. After that it was all a matter of physical and quirk training. After such, Sybil was brought into the fray as she seemed to be the only person who was personally close to Jacob and it would aid in his teamwork training for when he becomes a hero. "Today is simple. You went through the basic as everyday. Such will lead you to eventual perfection but you will not miss the beat of such as long as you are under my supervision. Second, you practiced quirk control and Sybil, you excelled on such like you always did but today managing four elements in rapid succession has giving insight of your growth. That also includes you as well Jacob." The condensation escaped his breath, such could be told through his pattern of speech. He no longer had the need to refer to the two by their last names, now he used their first. Meaning whatever mental games he was playing, it simmered him down enough to unstably switch his demeanor even if his mien did not follow.  He paced before the two, walking to the wall which presented a keyboard that slid out at the closing of his presence, pressing his thumb on a section which scan through flesh, an override was unlocked and soon he began to type with his right hand, while the other was behind his back.

"Today, we'll exercise battle strategy. In teams, no less." A small groan came out of Jacob, which made Sybil jab his side with the elbow in response to silence him. "I know. Connor, you hate working with others, but we can't be hiding on a box our entire lives, now can we?" His sarcasm brew again from the seams of his tone. The dummies began to pop up from the shiny plated ground along with several obstacles. "The exercise requires that the both of you think as one. You might miss something the other didn't pick up or merely work on the other's engagement. In more circumstances that you might not believe, you'll be place in a situation where you'll have to work along side someone else. At that juncture, you'll become that person's path. You'll compliment that individuals strength while eliminating the weakness. On paper sounds pretty simple. Execution as you may very well know, is something completely different." Nikolai raises his wrist to look at his watch, the man was late by forty-five minutes now, as slow slid of the doors became audible as his entrance came to vision. "Right on cue, but still late." 

"Sorry, man. I saw this kid flying a kite out there and it looked super neat. I also couldn't find the Castle with those dark clouds roaming around the ceiling." The hero known as Advent made it's way towards the center. "Buzz out the repellent I think the dragons started soaring above the sky trying to protect their princess." Nikolai confused answered "Don't throw such flattery towards Sybil." 

"I was talking about you, Edge Lord." he waved to the kids, which was greeted by Jacob with a peace sign and a vibrant wave by Sybil. "So what are we playing with Jacob Bombastic and Sybil Bon Belle? Give them a toy knife and play 'Starving orphan with a knife?'" Nikolai pressed the bridge of his nose and retorted with a sigh which Jacob replied with "Don't you think that name is kind of inappropriate?" Which Advent quickly responded "Don't you think you should be stabbing me for food you orphan?" which won him a quick giggle on Sybil's part. "Heey, Sybil Bon Bell, was hannin'?" 

"Hey Tony!" 

"ENOUGH! The exercise will be save as much people as possible and take out the enemy. Which will be us. Ready... Go!" 

The stage commenced and both the teens dashed towards their targets. While Tony swayed his eyes towards his friend and began to chime "Every party needs a pooper that's why they invited you. Party poop-er... Party poop-eeeerrrrr~" His feet paced him to end, Nikolai following behind.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Michael-il Yeong
The Hunt *​
@Wizzrobevox @Hero



Hero said:


> Isaac/Camila/Colette
> The Hunt
> Part 2​
> 
> ...



As the group talked about splitting up into groups, Michael was busy pondering the information on their target. _"So this villain can disguise itself as other people. Not only that, but if we get caught by it, we're put on a timer before we aren't capable of escaping. Colette seems to be able to sense that thing's presence, but it looks like she'll be travelling with the Professor. In that case, what do we do if one of us get impersonated by that thing?"_ He raised his hand up as a force of habit. "Er, Professor Slickback? I may have an idea for some precautionary measures . . . "

Michael searched his person for something. He pulled out his wallet, phone and a rather nice looking harmonica. "Oh, wow, I've been looking for this everywhere!" Shaking his head to get back on topic, he found a pen. "Here's the basic idea. If this villain's Quirk is absorbing a person into them and copying their looks, then it would only have our appearances, not our knowledge or skills. For instance . . ." He wrote down the word "열" (_yeol_; the korean word for heat) on a napkin. "Our ability for most of us to use multiple languages. I suggest that we create special codewords for each of us in case one of us is captured a impersonated. If we get separated and locate each other later, we simply ask each other for their codewords; the villain wouldn't know if they were, so it won't get it right. Mine would have to be 열."


----------



## Chronos (Sep 21, 2016)

Jacob Mikael Connor



Road to Become One's True Self Again:
Mending the Unbroken on Thread of Sharp Steel
​The teens bodies ran across the field, their quirks resonating upon track, Jacob's eyes lit in the presence of the world's power: Cosmos. The trace of crimson followed keeping track of his movements, Next Sybil a roaring swirl flames resonating across her arm, the crimson pigment of her clothing had been drafted to form the element. The fist track before them, the a higher stoop to climb, around two and a half stories tall and at the edge was a 'civilian' dummy about to fall. Jacob poised himself under it, there was no possible entrance and also no seemingly feasible way to climb such. So it required the to work their together at a time limit. Exchanging glances, Jacob knelt on one foot, his power gathering on the extension of his arms, at the pals of his hands, the flex of each individual finger. Offering to give Sybil a push, without hesitation she followed, pulling a slip from her pouch, the hue of green it held became soon colorless. The flames extinguishing and being replaced by a gust of wind. Her body rushed at the apex of her speed and feet was held at the cusp of Jacob's hand. Throwing her upwards with the power of a kinetic pulse. Her body rushed towards the air, and soon grabbed hold of the civilian dummy, her now power ushering the wind itself kept he slightly afloat and in control of her direction. It allowed power gusts to control her maneuverability, as such Jacob could position himself under and grab hold of both falling down. 

"First civilian secured, now let's head to the bridge." Sybil placed a halt. And pointed upwards "We're not done yet!" from the heights was Tony, looking down with a big grin plastered on his mien. Clapping ecstatically "That was great! You both looked super cool! But unfortunately I have to play bad guy right now so **AHEM**"  He jumped down, the gleam of his eyes showed a devilish feature, placing his hand over his face as his voice turned malevolent. Yet whimsical, portrayal of a villain of his mind with obvious deranged tendencies, however, the ridiculous symmetry of his mien as he pulled his tongue out and began to speak with a speech impediment was enough to break Sybil out of her seriousness and into a botch laughter. "Wryyyyyy!!!! It's USELESS, USELESS, USELESS, USELESS!!! There's no way in hell you'll ever get pass ME!" Jacob's brow furrowed, but his eyes gleamed once more in presence of his power, true conqueror's strength was being displayed at it's maximum, however, the will of his enemy was unchanging, and the smile on his face noted that it was so much so that it brought a laugh onto Jacob's mouth. "You're still one of a kind." The teen's rushed in triangle formation, drafting back to flames Sybil took an offensive approach, her body indulging in quick patterns while Tony avoided, her flaming hands meeting close to home, and withing the combo of strike she often threw a spear of flames, creating an almost linear trail of flaming stalagmites on their course, nearing the wall, Tony was met with it's surface which she followed by blowing into her hands and a ball of flames formed rushing to his direction. He noted that Jacob had left, his feet propelled him upwards, as the ball of flames met the wall. Looking upward, Jacob was coming down his hand bestowing him the power of his next attack. 

"Super..." Turning on the air, the moment Jacob was about to throw his punch, the heel of Tony's feet met his cheek, breaking his concentration and more the while staggering his movement. Tony finally met land, and looked up. Soon Jacob met his eyes and his chest began to glimmer in a white light.  "Damn it!" Sybil began to move to his direction, drafting now the color brow, a stomp to the ground emerged a earth to lift in front of Tony, a wall separating the two, one that Jacob used to adjust himself, sliding down the surface of it's tilted wall, he rushed to the staggered Tony, and connected a hit on his stomach, that imploded onto a kinetic pulse. Or so he thought, his chest once again lit and his hit all that it did was deflected. A precise slap on the tip of Jacob's hand and his strike had been reduced of its potency. "I'm sorry, little dude. I'ma borrow this." Five fingers extended, eyes locked to the other. And his hand fazed a barrier between flesh and reality. Tony reached to the depth of his soul of his power, and pulled from Jacob a strength which laid unburdened, untouched. Pushing him away a lingering soul essences on the tip of fingers like a dancing flame. Soon, it began to take form, his soul flamed into creation a weapon. Large, taking more than half of Tony's body and weight. An  formed. A long chained trailing behind it. He held on his shoulder, like if it didn't weigh an ounce and smiled tenderly as he witnessed it.

"Well... that's sad, Jacob." He said, holding onto his weapon. "An anchor of all things. She's not holding you down, and neither are you to her." 

"Be quiet, Tony." 

"Heheh"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 21, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Michael-il Yeong
> The Hunt *​
> @Wizzrobevox @Hero
> 
> ...



*Shadows Of The Past: Reversal of Fortune*​
Slickback thought about the suggestion for moment as he raised a finger to his chin. "From what little knowledge we have on him, he is able to retain a small level of whoever he consumed, but something specific like that has worked in the past before." He nodded to himself. "Good idea, Michael. That will be your code word. I'll go with Par as mine. What will the both of yours be?"


___________________________

"You'll have to be sure to say on your toes Colette. This guy has a bad habit of sneaking up on your when you least expect it." Slickback said as he wielded a flashlight in hand. Scanning the forest area with each step he took with Colette, unconcerned, followed closely behind. "Using your ability, make note of any ill intent and report immediately. We can't take chances here with that...thing lurking about."

"You're frightened of him." Colette pointed out matter of factually. Slickback stopped for a second as he breathed out a sigh, hell, he could even feel his hand shaking a bit. It had been years since he had really thought about him, and with just one glance, that chill down his back had returned in full force.

In a way, he was glad Colette was the one with him, at least then it's not such an impression would matter to her. He gave a slight turn of his head towards her. 

"That's probably the best way to put it. After the things I've seen, I think I'd have to be crazy not to be." He said with the slightest joking tone. "Back when society hadn't adapted to the shift yet, it was only plausible that there would be those types who'd be overcome by their own power. And that gave birth to all sorts of rumors, of the terrible powers people possessed, and of the things they did with them. Obake was one such rumor, it makes sense, right? A nearly immoral shapeshifter that eats people and drains them dry? That's just the kind of horror story that the quirk-fearing would come with. And that's all people that it was." He looked away as he began walking forward again. "That's all I thought it was too. Even when I first became a hero, I didn't take the rumors seriously at all, but one of my colleagues did, and she was the reason I didn't end up as one of his victims." He explained. "I'm normally just a rescue hero, I prefer to keep affairs that involve villain combat to those more suited for it, but when it comes to that guy..." He stopped as a badger ran by. "Hm?" He turned to Colette. "Do you sense anything from the direction that thing just came from?"

@Hero @P-X 12

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 21, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takoda was letting what he was thinking being spoke out loud again without knowing it on the coms... again, she had enough of his feigned confidence and sense of justice.
> 
> *"GRAVITON!"* Suddenly a sharp loud scolding voice that makes ones ears ring goes through the headgear used for communication likely even yelling into the old man's side and even to the other heroes in the basement if they figured out to change the signal.
> 
> ...



"You are incorrect on all fronts." Graviton cracked his neck. "You do not understand the true gravity of the situation, You are ill-fit for leadership." The young hero slammed his fist into open palm. "You can sit here and tell me anything you wish, However you take my words and my opinions out of context and comment on things you have no right to comment on. You are not my father, not my mother, not my commander. You are a student, as experienced as myself. Your morals are not the morals I live by and you will have no power over my own thoughts and opinions. Is THIS understood Melaina? Do you understand THIS? I will not sit here and be told what is and is not a hero from you! I know what a Hero is. I have seen it with my own eyes." 

He grit his teeth and followed behind the steps Daniel left behind. "You haven't seen the rooms, they are in shambles already. These steps have been dissolved and destroyed AND YOU DARE TELL ME THAT I AM IN THE WRONG FOR CAUSING BUILDING DAMAGE. At the very least I could end this with the minimum damage possible IF I WERE STRONGER! Though it appears you prefer to jump on others without question! You are the one who needs to check yourself Melaina! Those in glass houses should not throw stones!" He growled. "So Kindly, stay out of it!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2016)

InfIchi said:


> "You are incorrect on all fronts." Graviton cracked his neck. "You do not understand the true gravity of the situation, You are ill-fit for leadership." The young hero slammed his fist into open palm. "You can sit here and tell me anything you wish, However you take my words and my opinions out of context and comment on things you have no right to comment on. You are not my father, not my mother, not my commander. You are a student, as experienced as myself. Your morals are not the morals I live by and you will have no power over my own thoughts and opinions. Is THIS understood Melaina? Do you understand THIS? I will not sit here and be told what is and is not a hero from you! I know what a Hero is. I have seen it with my own eyes."
> 
> He grit his teeth and followed behind the steps Daniel left behind. "You haven't seen the rooms, they are in shambles already. These steps have been dissolved and destroyed AND YOU DARE TELL ME THAT I AM IN THE WRONG FOR CAUSING BUILDING DAMAGE. At the very least I could end this with the minimum damage possible IF I WERE STRONGER! Though it appears you prefer to jump on others without question! You are the one who needs to check yourself Melaina! Those in glass houses should not throw stones!" He growled. "So Kindly, stay out of it!"


A sweat mark goes down Mel's face. That kind of attitude would have earned Takoda cleaning duty for two weeks in her own home. This isn't the sort of person ready for a mission and she didn't have time to argue with him about it considering the situation, she warned him best she could. Vengeance isn't the path of any hero. This is about all she could do if he was too blind to see it, even as acting leader she can only do so much especially in this situation. "This is going to be a pain."
Melaina follows Blake's steps best as she can, even a civilian should be able to the way he cleared it for her, she expects the first opponent to be there after this trial.
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## Kei (Sep 21, 2016)

_A Happy Marriage_
_[[6 Months Ago]]_
_Zia Espositto_​
Tonight was the night she was actually going to try to talk to him!​
Zia pumped herself up as she looked at all the groceries she brought. Tonight was the night she was going to try to cook for him. Though since she didn’t know what he liked or any allergies, she didn’t know where to start. So why not start at the basic, good old southern cooking? If anything, they could have dinner together and possibly talk. Even if she made the green a little too salty, or made the chicken too dry, it would be a conversation piece and will possibly open up to them getting to know each other. 

She would spend possibly another two years with him, or maybe ​_even the rest of her life. _​
They had to start somewhere and what better way than to do it through cooking.​
Mixed greens with turkey neck, macaroni and cheese, fried chicken breast, sweet potatoes, and some other things that Zia knew how to cook, with the food channel on in the background, she mentally prepared herself to cook. Though once she got started, she got started. 

Richard was always busy and never truthfully at home, so maybe a good meal would be _nice_.
​Zia listened to the television as she got everything prepped, and she couldn’t help but think of her mom and her little brother. When her mother would work those long night shifts and it would only be her and her brother, it was only a second before they got tired of fast food. Though Sunday was the best, her mom would always cook a big meal that would last a couple of days before they had to go back on the ramen dog diet. 

When she was cooking, it seemed the only time in Zia’s whole life that she didn’t see her mom tired. She would laugh and joke, and she would pretend that she was a cooking host and that Zia was her audience. Her mom would even make horrible puns, but it was so nice. It was nice to hang out with her and just past time, and she missed it so much. When her mother was laid off and she got a new job, it was a bunch of weird hours and horrible people. 

_The cooking stopped…._​
So Zia picked it up herself. 
​She learned how to cook, from watching her mother and a bunch of cooking shows, she tried to recreate the meals that her mom cooked for her. It was hard, but it was worth it to see her mom smile and laugh at Zia’s failed attempts. Even though she wasn’t the best teacher her mother supported her through and through with the brightest smile on her face. 

As she peeled the sweet potatoes she thought about Richard. 

Since she been here, she never really seen him smile, but at the same time the month she been here, they didn’t really run into each other. 

_*So whats the point?*_​
Zia stopped peeling the potatoes

_She didn’t even know what he liked or was allergic too…._​
_*Maybe he won’t even like it.*_

Zia mind played the what if game with her. The many possible outcomes of tonight were so vast, but all of them had a pattern, and it was that he didn’t like it or that he didn’t eat it. 

If there a chance that he wasn’t going to eat it, then …​
_What’s the *point*?_​
She could stop now and make a dinner for one, be done with it, 2 years is all she needed for her mom to get everything in order for her to come home. She wouldn’t be continuing her hero study any ways, so there was no need to go out and look for loans for higher education. Her brother quirk was still growing, but what was the chances of him going to one of the big schools?

_No…._

_She could stop right here----_​
_*NO!*_​
Zia continued to peel the sweet potatoes, she was going to cook a big meal, and share it with him when he gets back. She was going to see him smile and actually be a human being towards her! That was the only thing she wanted, so she could work hard for just that and she’ll be fine….


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 21, 2016)

*Mission: The Mad Bomber VIII*​
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina looks at her own body and remember the trouble Blake had getting up the first time. She also remembers his thread trick, perfect for setting a path easily.
> "I think you're right. Ladies first."
> Melaina bows and has a uncontrollable giggle. She always wanted to do that.
> Mel's going second.
> ...



Blake nodded and flashed a small smile as he pulled out a series of threads from his back. "Well then, let's test how much pressure is needed for these things." He began to weave a long strip of threads over his head, his fingers moving at a blistering pace. In some odd seconds, Blake had a thin thread carpet. "Hopefully this should do the trick!" The carpet struck the stairs as he flung it off of the wire, rendering a safe line in the middle of the staircase for them to travel downwards.

"Hmm."

Blake ran up the strip towards the next floor before stopping and looking up as he retrieved the strip. He had noticed some of the robots travelling floating near the eighth floor. "Hey Mel, do you see that? Up above us."



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel secured the pieces of sheetrock securely to his feet, it wouldn't do for them to come loose while climbing.  When he was done he had makeshift boards about 6" wide attached to each foot, they might slow him down slightly but over the course of a few stairs it wouldn't matter.
> ...





InfIchi said:


> Graviton looked at the stairwell, this wasn't going to be as simple as he'd hoped it would be. There wasn't exactly an easy way but there, but he would do his best. Cracking his neck and rolling his shoulders he prepared himself. "So... It's going to be left, right left... got it."  He took a deep breathe and Shifted his weight down. It was a much more dramatic shift now, He could feel himself becoming far lighter than he'd ever been before. He took a leap, he could bounce off the walls with ease. He felt each foot plant on the wall, the force of his kicks pushing him higher and higher, soon he found his way to the ledge he was supposed to be at. He made note of the path.
> 
> "You have nothing to fear Daniel!" Graviton Exclaimed, "I am most certain that it will be I that has the most to fear." He Was glad he'd eaten earlier... There was a chance he could leap the stairs, but without proper running room... That wasn't going to happen. Though this was only becoming more annoying. He was quickly growing tired of the game, If only he was stronger... More powerful. "I could just smash through these walls and floors." He thought to himself... yeah, If he was stronger, he'd just smash through the walls, the ceilings, nothing would stand in his way, nothing would stop justice... His fist tightened. "I'll crush this man for doing this." He growled, Yes... That's what Heroes do, they crush evil doers, they stop them from hurting others, they risk their lives for others... Yes... That's right Graviton, You are a hero, You are strong, You are what is right.
> 
> You are justice.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takoda was letting what he was thinking being spoke out loud again without knowing it on the coms... again, she had enough of his feigned confidence and sense of justice.
> 
> *"GRAVITON!"* Suddenly a sharp loud scolding voice that makes ones ears ring goes through the headgear used for communication likely even yelling into the old man's side and even to the other heroes in the basement if they figured out to change the signal.
> 
> ...





InfIchi said:


> "You are incorrect on all fronts." Graviton cracked his neck. "You do not understand the true gravity of the situation, You are ill-fit for leadership." The young hero slammed his fist into open palm. "You can sit here and tell me anything you wish, However you take my words and my opinions out of context and comment on things you have no right to comment on. You are not my father, not my mother, not my commander. You are a student, as experienced as myself. Your morals are not the morals I live by and you will have no power over my own thoughts and opinions. Is THIS understood Melaina? Do you understand THIS? I will not sit here and be told what is and is not a hero from you! I know what a Hero is. I have seen it with my own eyes."
> 
> He grit his teeth and followed behind the steps Daniel left behind. "You haven't seen the rooms, they are in shambles already. These steps have been dissolved and destroyed AND YOU DARE TELL ME THAT I AM IN THE WRONG FOR CAUSING BUILDING DAMAGE. At the very least I could end this with the minimum damage possible IF I WERE STRONGER! Though it appears you prefer to jump on others without question! You are the one who needs to check yourself Melaina! Those in glass houses should not throw stones!" He growled. "So Kindly, stay out of it!"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> A sweat mark goes down Mel's face. That kind of attitude would have earned Takoda cleaning duty for two weeks in her own home. This isn't the sort of person ready for a mission and she didn't have time to argue with him about it considering the situation, she warned him best she could. Vengeance isn't the path of any hero. This is about all she could do if he was too blind to see it, even as acting leader she can only do so much especially in this situation. "This is going to be a pain."
> Melaina follows Blake's steps best as she can, even a civilian should be able to the way he cleared it for her, she expects the first opponent to be there after this trial.
> @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12



As Tadoka and Daniel made their way up, the old man was getting no shortage of amusement from Graviton and Meliena's rather loud argument. "Children, children, lets not fight. Especially considering that you'll have to fight together during the last challenge. Besides, if you don't win this game soon, neither of you will get what you want. Speaking of . . . " There was a clearly audible metallic sound as if someone were snatching a piece of metal from a pile of scrap.

"Here's hoping you can actually pass the trial after this. It was originally the first test for the Heroes, so I haven't been able to completely balance it for you kids. Well, not yet, anyways. Although, who knows? Maybe you'll surprise me; you've certainly done so already with some of your exploits."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 22, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission: The Mad Bomber VIII*​
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
> 
> 
> ...


"Machines, many of them... It makes sense how he's doing this so quickly now. This wouldn't be possible with just two people. Good job on making such a easy path by the way."


> As Tadoka and Daniel made their way up, the old man was getting no shortage of amusement from Graviton and Meliena's rather loud argument. "Children, children, lets not fight. Especially considering that you'll have to fight together during the last challenge. Besides, if you don't win this game soon, neither of you will get what you want. Speaking of . . . " There was a clearly audible metallic sound as if someone were snatching a piece of metal from a pile of scrap.
> 
> "Here's hoping you can actually pass the trial after this. It was originally the first test for the Heroes, so I haven't been able to completely balance it for you kids. Well, not yet, anyways. Although, who knows? Maybe you'll surprise me; you've certainly done so already with some of your exploits."


"If this man is surrounded by machines, then it's machines that keep him alive. But to get to the tenth floor... Old man, are you more machine than man? Or are you just remotely controlling something?"
She really doubts he'd tell her, but with how things are going it could be much worse than it is now.
Taking a small chance here with a question like this isn't bad.
Melaina continues with Blake.
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 22, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel bit his lip during his partners' exchange.  Was this how all superhero groups were?  Or was it just because they lacked experience working together?  He did have the preference of capturing their opposition alive, and based on how he spoke that might be a requirement of the mission.  But he wasn't sure arguing with each other over the radio was the way to go about it.

He clicked off his radio as they walked and spoke quietly to Takoda, "stay focused in the now.  Don't let thoughts of what we do later distract you, _he_ wants us distracted."  Probably, trying to forecast the thoughts of one criminally insane was by requirement an insane act.  "Remember there are two other villains in the building though.  Based on what he said before we'll likely meet one soon, or something at least.  We'll need your strength when that happens."


----------



## Hero (Sep 23, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Part 3​











_______________________

"Here's the basic idea. If this villain's Quirk is absorbing a person into them and copying their looks, then it would only have our appearances, not our knowledge or skills. For instance . . ." Michael wrote down the word "열" (_yeol_; the korean word for heat) on a napkin. "Our ability for most of us to use multiple languages. I suggest that we create special code words for each of us in case one of us is captured a impersonated. If we get separated and locate each other later, we simply ask each other for their code words; the villain wouldn't know if what they were, so it won't get it right. Mine would have to be 열." ​
"From what little knowledge we have on him, he is able to retain a small level of whoever he consumed, but something specific like that has worked in the past before." He nodded to himself. "Good idea, Michael. That will be your code word. I'll go with Par as mine. What will the both of yours be?"​
"Latitude" Camila replied​
"Eucalyptus." Isaac smirked.​
"And you Colette?" Slickback motioned towards the distracted girl. Instead of paying attention to the plan Michael crafted, Colette's eyes were locked on a raven that was perched on a garden window sill. Each time one of the heroes said their secret code word, the bird's head tipped, suspiciously, to one side, and it stared at whoever was speaking with its bright red eyes. ​
"Stonewall." Colette said somewhat ironically, still not giving the group her full attention. The girl watched as the raven yanked on _five_ worms wiggling in the loosened soil. The bird's feathers shimmered in the afternoon sunlight, a malignant purple on black as it tossed its beak back, devouring the worm, and then it cocked its head to stare at her, its eyes dark and sinister before flying away.​
"Well, then it's settle. Heroes move out!" Slickback exclaimed as the four heroes went to explore.​
_- Some Hours Later -_​
"A grandmother thinks of her grandchildren day and night, even when they are not with her. She will always love them more than anyone would understand. Why anyone would ever think to harm them, I'll never know" the grandmother sobbed. ​
"The world can be a nasty place, that's why we..." Camila began to speak, but quickly fell silent when she noticed the sudden instability of the office's only source of lighting.​
​
The old woman shrieked and grabbed a hold of her husband.

"There, there, Dear. I'm sure it's just the bulb going bad."

"I don't give a DAMN what it was. I want to go to the panic room, let's just go there until the others get back."

"Mildred,-"

"FRED!" the woman snapped back ferociously. Fred nodded and looked over in Camila's direction.

"You see, at night...or whenever Mildred is spooked, we go to the panic room located in the basement of the hotel." the old man explained, leading the way to their secret haven. The stairs leading into the basement were a mass of rotting wood, carved with such cruel-looking gargoyles that Camila was afraid to put her hand on the banister.

"Is this sturdy?" Camila asked voicing concern.

"Sturdy enough, but the railing is the least of my concerns." The elderly woman said grimly as she shuffled to the bottom of the stairs, subsequently entering the panic room. When Camila stepped fully into the room, the air inside was cool on her skin. 

*creak*

The hero turned startled, not expecting the heavy steel door to close on its own. Fred chuckled at Camila's break in character.

"State of the art. You won't find this at your local Walmart. That thing isn't getting in here." The grandfather pulled out a sleek remote and was preparing to lock the door when his blood ran cold. 

"Did you hear that?" Mildred shouted frantically running towards the door. Fred nodded in utter disbelief, unable to say a word. The old man closed his eyes and winced. Maybe his hearing aid was ringing and bothering him. Camila watched as he turned down the volume.

"Grandpa? Grandma?" called the voice of a child.
"Where are you?" called another.

"That's Gretchen and Caleb, those are my babies!" Mildred exclaimed, grabbing both of Camila's shoulders and shaking them. "Fred, don't lock that fucking door. We're getting our granbabies. I can't believe they're ok." The old woman hobbled towards the door but was quickly intercepted by Camila.

"Were you not present for the meeting? That thing you heard, those voices, could be Obake."

"And how do you know that?" Mildred spat. 

Camila rolled her eyes at the angry woman. "I don't know."

"And weren't you just telling me everything was going to be alright?" Mildred said, closing the gap between her and the young hero. Camila grunted and shifted her feet, uncomfortable and irritated.

"I'm going to get my grandchildren. Move out of my way or I'll make you." Mildred threatened, now chest to chest with Camila. The young girl began to dry heave and took a step back from Mildred.

"Holy shit, her breath stinks." Camila said in her head. She reckoned that on a good day, the old woman's breath could drop a bull at a hundred paces. This was definitely not one of her good days. Camila had the utmost respect for the walking dead, but Mildred was filthy and unappealing in every possible way. "I said, no." Camila said firmly, pushing back on the older woman. Fred, angered with the violence being demonstrated on his wife, stepped in. However Camila had already had enough at that point and was going to diffuse the situation once and for all. "Okay, listen up. If anyone is going out there, it's going to be me. Do I make myself crystal fucking clear?"

Fred readily agreed, but Mildred was less receptive of the plan, although she eventually agreed begrudgingly. Before she left the safety of the panic room, Camila gave the clients strict guidelines. "Do not, I repeat, do _*NOT*_ open this door unless you hear my code word. No exceptions. Got it?" The couple nodded to show their compliance. Taking a deep breath, Camila placed her hand on the door's cold steel handle and ripped it open, sliding her body through the small breach. Immediately upon leaving safety, Camila's eyes went to predatory mode, following every movement, perceived or real. The purple flecks in her eyes gleamed. "God, what the fuck." Camila grumbled as she crept up the basement stairs to the main level.












The lobby was cold and no longer warm like it was minutes ago. All the doors were closed, all the windows were shut, the hallways deserted, and lights were completely off. From its appearance, one would have imagined that, for a long time past no foot had checked into the hotel. In this new environment, everything around Camila bore a death-like aspect. It seemed as if Camila was walking in a building which had been buried some ages ago. Still Camila went forward, without hearing a murmur, or seeing Gretchen or Caleb, the supposed owners of the voices that had called out. Camila walked in circles through this fearful ambiance of silence and repose. At last she decided to speak, with her hands clasped around her mouth.

"Gretchen, Caleb? HELLO? My name is Ra, and I'm a hero in training here to help you and protect you from that big bad man!"

Silence.

"Kids, I can't protect you if you don't come out from hiding!" Camila shouted again, although a little louder.

Silence.

"Ok guys, I'm done playing games. Come out right now."

"But I like playing games...how do you like...Hide & Seek?" Gretchen's and Caleb's voices appeared, asking softly. Accompanying the children's voices was the sound of beating wings. Camila noisily sucked in air for a scream that froze in her lungs. It was a raven, like the one the group had saw before that had produced the human scream. The bird sat perched on one of the hotel's ceiling beams, head twitching, eyes focused intently on her face. Cursing inwardly at the stupidity of leaving the panic room even a little bit, Camila made a mental note to never do it again…if she lived. Camila slowly eased herself backwards towards the basement, keeping intense eye contact with the avian. She was almost under the entryway leading to safety, when greenish bile like saliva fell upon her shoulder. Camila closed her eyes and croaked, her heart lodged in her throat. 

Every fiber in her body told her not to look up, but she couldn't resist. Hanging from the ceiling, eyeing her, was Obake. The sheer size of his sleek black body staggering, not to mention the power evident in those muscles. Camila whimpered as she caught sight of the villain opening his mouth to reveal his ugly teeth and tongue. The monster dropped from the rafters and smashed into the wooden floor, blocking entry to the basement. Slowly, the creature extended to his full height, that easily towered over Camila. She wanted to scream, to flee, but shock ensnared her into the horrific moment like a fly in a spider's web. Obake crept closer to Camila until he could feel the labored breaths of the terrified hero in training. A sickening smile boasting his crooked teeth spread across his obsidian body.

"Run."
​@P-X 12 @Wizzrobevox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kei (Sep 23, 2016)

_A Happy Marriage_
_[[6 Months Ago]]_
_Zia Espositto_​
Zia collapsed on the table as soon she sat down in the chair.

Cooking was entirely draining, but in the end it was all worth it. It smelled so good, but at the same time, Zia felt a wave a nausea wash over her. Whenever she cooked large meals, she couldn’t really eat them. She would feel sick as soon as she was done, just by smelling it, and that was the reason she didn’t necessarily cook for herself but others. One bite out of this meal, and she would have to hold down the vomit that would threaten to come out.

Though looking at it, she was proud of it, despite all the cuts on her hand. She still did her best and that was all she could do! All she had to do was wait until he came home and surprise him.

Zia looked up at the clock and saw that it was 9:30….​
Usually he would come home around 10, she always heard him, but she steeled herself mentally.

She was going to wait all night if she had to…​
_*10*_​
The food had gotten cold and for preservation sake she would put it away, and when he got home then that meant she could warm it up. It wouldn’t be the freshest meal, but it would still be something she cooked from the bottom of her heart. That was what mattered to her, that she would give this a try whatever this was, she was going to give it her all.

_*11…*_
​She looked at her cellphone and debated to check up on him, but she never really texted him before or even called. And he didn’t either, a full month and they haven’t shared a single text or call with each other outside checking if their phone registered their calls. Zia laid her head on the table as she opened her messages and proceeded to make a new one just for him, but what would she say?

_When are you coming home?_​
Was that too weird? Was that too much? That was such a lover’s text that she couldn’t see herself texting that or him responding to that well.

_Hey there something at home for you._​
Zia groaned as she mentally groaned, and she could already see the reply. She placed the phone down on the table as she looked up at the clock, he had to come home soon

_*12….*_​
He just had to come home…

_*1*_​
Zia eyes felt heavy as she let out a huge yawn and placed her head down on the table. She knew that she was throwing a net out into the water with this one. She knew, she felt it in her body and soul. When she really tried at something, when she really wanted to do something deep within her heart, it always ends up wrong. Zia pushed back the chair as she wrote a note in the fridge next to the food

_“Please help yourself, I hope you enjoy! Let me know if I need to change anything to suit your taste”_

_-  Zia_​
She looked at the door, maybe if she waited one more hour before going to bed….

Maybe she could actually see his face when he ate it, but….​
Zia turned to go to her room…​
She should really try to look after herself for right now….​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 23, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel bit his lip during his partners' exchange.  Was this how all superhero groups were?  Or was it just because they lacked experience working together?  He did have the preference of capturing their opposition alive, and based on how he spoke that might be a requirement of the mission.  But he wasn't sure arguing with each other over the radio was the way to go about it.
> ...



Graviton Clicked his radio off. "I'm done with the talk for now." He looked around the floor. "There are many things we need to worry about in this moment Daniel." He folded his hands over his chest. "This is not right and I'll say it as much as I can. There is too many things wrong here. I don't care what anyone has to say about the subject, If or you were stronger, this would be nothing to us. It would be a simple walk in the park. They are targeting us purposely." He growled at the thought. "I don't enjoy this."


----------



## Hollow (Sep 24, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Outside Campus – Early Afternoon_

*Mission
The Seeds of Peace and Love*​Mimi jumped off the last step of the bus, her hand keeping the medium sized messenger bag she was carrying from flying off her shoulder. She had originally been planning to use the Sunday for her first mission with the Jack Sisters team as she didn't want to have to skip classes so early in the year just for a mission. However, when she had called in to apply for the mission, the woman on the other end of the call had insisted Mimi show up as soon as possible, which ended up being a Thursday, the day where she had less classes that would have to be skipped. Even if her absence was justified, it still left a sour taste on her mouth to know she wouldn't be present for the beginning material that's probably going to serve as base for the rest of the topics they would cover throughout the year.

Others might argue she just shouldn't take missions if she's so worried about skipping classes to do them. And, to those people, she'd very politely tell to fuck off because she's Mimi and she can do whatever the hell she pleases. Whining about it included.

Taking her phone out of one of the bag's side pocket's, she opened the GPS so she could have a semblance of an idea of where she was headed and set off with her eyes so intensely fixed on the phone's screen that she could pass for one of those Chinpokomon Go players. The address she had been given lead Mimi to a rather shady neighborhood with buildings that had probably been standing there longer than she was alive and people she wouldn't want to be standing in dark alleys with. All in all, she felt right at home. Having grown up in the run down part of the city, where rent was the most expensive her mom could afford, the blonde's eyes were used to this kind of sight and she didn't mind it one bit.

This is the kind of place where, as long as you stay out of others' business, they'll stay out of yours. Nobody goes snooping, nobody judges, nobody gives a damn about anybody. That said, it has the spectacular downside of a person coming back home to find all their measly possessions stolen, or getting stabbed if they accidentally wondered where they shouldn't had. Needlessly said, Mimi didn't really have any friends or even acquaintances from the first neighborhood she had lived in, but she kept a handful of lessons learned the hard way close to her heart from those days. Things got a lot better when her mom found a higher paying job and they could afford moving to a decent neighborhood where the neighbors smiled and waved hello when they walked by.

Mimi probably wouldn't have had the heart to leave her mom behind alone in a neighborhood like the one she walked through at the moment...there are a mountain of other hero schools out in the USA and, although Grand Heroics High was the most prestigious one, one of the others would've been fine as well. That or find a hero that would take her as an apprentice. Regardless, there had been other choices that she had thought of taking before GHH put a shine in her eye and stole her breath away.

The ability to take missions and work with actual heroes was definitely one of the traits that put the school at the top. And if the school wasn't as top class as it was, Mimi would've taken a look at this place and taken a 360º turn. As is, she had faith the school kept a close watch over the heroes that looked to hire the students.

Taking a deep breath, Mimi rose her hand and rang the doorbell on the building she had been lead to. The door opened automatically and the blonde didn't think twice about letting herself in and starting the climb to the right floor. Maybe she should've paid more attention. It certainly would have kept her from getting dragged into the mess that followed.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 24, 2016)

_"The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the deadly light into the peace and safety of a new dark age._"
___________________________________________________

I honestly couldn't fathom the expense at which the light breached through the room. All I needed to do was keep my scaly eye lids shut and the light wouldn't penetrate, but here I was, laying down in my bed, with my eyes wide open. If I wasn't so green I'm sure I would be pale with how much I was avoiding the sun.

To be honest, I didn't know the last time I had been out of this room, or even the last time I had eaten. The days were all blurring with one another and I was wondering how I was even alive. I was disgusted with myself, with what I became. The sad part is I know it was for the greater good, if I hadn't hesitated then...Well, it's not worth thinking about. Ever since I let it take over I haven't had any nightmares, but at the same time I feel as if I'm living that physical nightmare every waking moment. I feel like it's inescapable and I just want to...

I feel lost. As someone who tried to keep it all in for so long, knowing that was my one duty to keep myself sane and safe, I suddenly feel without a purpose. Without motivation I've found almost no reason to even raise myself out of this bed. However, I know it can't all be for nothing. This life...this me...I can do good for people, I can do well for myself. But even if I know all of that, I find it hard to manifest it into reality. It's so much easier to think one thing and then do another. 

Exhausted, I pushed the covers off my scaly body and looked towards the open curtains. I'm sure the school thought I had dropped out at this point, with my attendance for the past who knows whatever has been completely absent. I didn't know if today was going to break the repetitive pattern I had held onto, but if I was going to get out of this bed then I had to hold myself as if it would. ​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 24, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: The Last Word*​
"Um...Mister?" The young girl muttered as the authorities began to walk them into the safety of their vehicles. 

"Victor."

"Huh?"

"That's my name. Call me that!" Victor proclaimed casually. The girl gave a small nod. 

"Victor...could you tell the Mister who saved us...thanks for everything?" Victor smiled as he placed his hand on her head a gave it a quick russle. 

"Oi. Of course." He promised. "But in return, I have a favor for you." Her eyes widened a bit in curiosity. "Make sure to look after of the rest of the kids, alright? You were really cool tonight, I'm sure I can trust you with that!" He smiled that glowed with a warmest that cause the girl's face to redden. She retreated her gaze towards the ground before giving a small nod. 

He removed his hand from her scalp and allowed the girl to be guided away by the officers of law, returning to her clan of fellow younglings to be brought to safety. As she was walked away, Victor had experienced something in the pit of his torso, a feeling that swelled and expanded, one that made him feel as if he was about to burst at the seems, yet without any force. Rather, instead of an implosion, it was an envelopment. This filling he felt at this time was one he had felt very few times before in his life. This feeling, like sunlight glowing his stomach...

_Was fullness._​

If only that was the last thing he felt that night.


"And with that, you should be fine." The practition of medicine said as they swabbed up the last of scratches Victor had received during the brawl. "It might not be my place to say, but all things considered, you got off pretty well off."

"Well, not my first gang bang, so you know." Victor smiled softly, as if to lighten the mood. The bodyguard gave the doctor as look as in response to this before returning his attention to Victor.

"Yes, well, i'll be escorting you to your room for the night. Damian has asked that you be prepared for returning home tomorrow." The guard explain. Victor nodded, agreeing to the situation before hopping off the resting table and the two exited the room.

It seemed like tonight would just not end as who else would be walking by then Kito herself. There was a meeting of eyes, but it was clear to all parties present that this was not the time or situation for talk. The two walked past the princess with no so much of a word as the air surrounding Victor and 
Kito thickened. 

In an odd way, it was a bit of a relief, in all reality, they likely wouldn't be seeing each other ever again. It would be the last time Victor would have to deal with this feeling of discomfort. It all reality it should have been a reason to breathe a sigh of relief. 

There was a breath, but...


Those were the last words said before Victor left with his fellow classmates.

@Tenma @Karma15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenma (Sep 24, 2016)

*Tainted Hands: Life after the Big Bang

Return to Grand Heroics High
*​When he had seen the glistening main block of the Grand Heroics High some into sight from Damian's car, his first thought was '_It has been so long...'
_
He'd laughed at that. It had been what, four days? Yet those four days seemingly set an impassable divide between the memories, the self he had been prior, the boy he had been for the past 15 years, and the person he was now. It seemed irreconcilable. All his previous worries, fears, hopes, ambitions...it all now seemed like such a joke. Victor and Roman had tossed him uncertain glances throughout the entire car trip, but neither of them seemed to be able to find an angle from which to tackle his problem. That was just as well- he had little desire to share his issues with anyone.

When they neared the entrance, he noticed a small crowd of students waiting for them. No surprises there- the incident probably made headlines and the school was probably alerted of the fiasco. Donovan scanned the faces of their audience. A few teachers- primarily teachers and students of the Red Lion and Golden Eagle dormitories. Some seemed there out of concern, some just out of curiosity. As Damian emerged from the car to see them off, a great deal of chatter emerged from the crowd. Discussion of _'poor kids'_, _'that asshole Silhouette'_, _'Hey that's the beach party dude', _annoying bluster from an ignorant rabble. It pissed him off. He vaguely registered Damian Bourne rolling his eyes.

Victor sped off first to meet his friends, tell them his story. Little bastard didn't seem affected at all by the incident, as though it were another walk in the park. _Well, good for him._ Of course he had to be the only one who ended up worse off from that bloody pier fiasco.  Even Roman, who had been near mortally wounded (_and would be dead if not for that kid, just so you remember_) seemed better now and overall took his situation well. Of course, he and Victor had been hailed as heroes y those bloody brats at the bay. Reeived 'Thank You' cards in about 25 different languages, got smothered and hugged by those little boys and girls. They would be forever remembered by those kids as their first and greatest heroes. Must have really pumped up their bloody egos, made them feel like fully fledged heroes and shit. He didn't remember getting much in the way of affirmation, probably because he was '_the scary one who tried to murder big brother Roman'.

Or maybe it's just 'cause you kept slinking away by yourself.
_
God, he was sick of listening to his inner voice. Hell, he was sick of listening to anyone. It was just so fucking noisy everywhere. He fished out his new phone. Damian had given him one after learning he had dramatically crushed his own just before that fateful battle. It was a better model too, with a touchscreen and everything. First thing he'd seen was this-

_Zhi Rui pls reply_

_Oh my god im glad you r okay. Are u badly injured? Did u see a doctor_

_Wil be sure to sue the Silhouette later_

_Are u ok pls reply_

_Zhi Rui?_

It went on for abit. He had been tempted to crush this phone too, but it just wouldn't do to destroy a new phone within eyeshot of the person who gave it to him. It was then he remembered that lengthy confession he'd sent on that night. Where he'd poured his heart out to his mother, said all that sappy shit. Good, now they had an actual penny to all his carefully kept secrets, and an excuse to continue pestering the hell out of him. He'd made himself look all vulnerable and empathetic too- she'd be sure to take advantage of that. Of course he would have one more thing to worry about.

He was tucking away his phone when the chatter escalated, and he saw Professor Ryan storm towards Damian, looking angrier than he had ever seen him. Hell, he appeared angrier than _anyone_ here had seen him judging by their expressions.  He'd crossed the distance in a few fierce strides, his longcoat fluttering in the wind, and as the crowd ceased to speak for an instant, punched the Silhouette across the face, sending him crashing against the side of their limousine.

"_Damian, you son of a bitch._..You have some nerve showing your face here." The normally stoic Ryan snarled as Damian recovered, wiping the blood from his mouth and regaining his composure. He'd expected the Silhouette to strike back, but instead, he just straightened himself, straightened out his jacket and looked his dorm head shamelessly right in the eye.

"Big talk coming from someone who abandoned his duties as a hero." Damian spoke dangerously, his tone matching Professor Ryan's. "Well, granted, a UN dog like you wasn't much of a loss-"

"Shut the hell up, you scumbag." Whether those insults might have bothered Ryan on another day, at that point his personal reputation was clearly the least of his concern. "You damn near got 2 of my boys killed, and this is what you have to say? You didn't have anyone better than 3 untrained kids?"

"Well, someone's got to train them. Certainly not this populist joke of a system you consider an education." 

The two of them might have come to blows at this point, but one of the other teachers- the school therapist, if he recalled correctly, whose name he had not caught, gripped Professor Ryan's shoulder. She had muttered something about '_not in front of the students'._  This seemed to calm down the hot-blooded bastard some, and he had closed his eyes briefly, before looking back up at the Silhouette. Although the fire still clearly simmered within, it seemed the time for fighting had past, to some of the kids' disappointment, others' relief. As he turned and left, the Game Master had simply told the Silhouette to _"give me a full report",_ ending the confrontation on a somewhat anticlimatic note.

He didn't know if the Silhouette received any more punches to the face, but his confrontation with the Golden Eagle hallmaster was probably the most civilly settled of his problems after the pier incident.  He'd received a number of lawsuits- his mother ultimately went through with her promise, clearly-, and took a serious hit to his reputation and trust among heroes and the populace. The incident had become a subject of debate in the upcoming election with that crazy haired 7 Pillar fellow, discussing what they should do about the Silhouette's deception. Damian didn't seem to care too much- his reputation clearly wasn't much of a concern to him, and too much of New York's welfare depended on his activities. Ultimately, Donovan doubted all those lawsuits would amount to much.

Professor Ryan had spoken to each of them individually after the affair. Donovan remembered he had acted apathetic as he usually did, not describing much of anything in detail. Still, the Game Master had a look in his eyes that appeared to indicate he had gathered more than what he had actually spoke from their brief conversation. He'd been told that he could talk to him if he felt he had any problems, and that he had an appointment with a Ms Katrina Henderson somewhere down the week. He'd shrugged, turned and left.

And life went on over the next couple of days. There were the typical assignments and exercises, he'd gone through the motion of taking down notes and listening through the various lessons. He'd exchanged quick greetings with the people he knew, responded to his messages the same noncommittal way. He'd lived in much the same way he had prior. But each night, as he flopped onto his dorm's bed, he would be haunted by the same memory. His concerns about being unable to save Roman, doubts about his ability to be a hero, and his future with his hear laid bare for his parents to scavenge, seemed to come a second place to _that_ memory.

He'd dreamed of plunging his hand into the nameless child's chest, of cutting off his throat from the breath of life. He'd rememmbered the passion and fury and strength in him in those moments, and as he awoke, he would start a new day with the knowledge his life would never be the same. And he'd brood silently down the Golden Eagle hallway for the rest of the night, and it'd continue to claw at him for the rest of the day. And Donovan knew it would have to stop.

And each time, as his mind reached that conclusion, he would find himself at sea as to _how_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronos (Sep 24, 2016)

Jacob Mikael Connor



Road to Become One's True Self Again:
Mending the Unbroken on Thread of Sharp Steel

​The anchor thrown, held then by the last chain, the pro swung such with enough dexterity that it made it seem like the weapon was an extension of his self. Battling the two, an emblem shone at the center of Jacob's chest, soon an exerting weakness took over him. Like a cork it halted the absorption of the cosmos, his body began to weakened rapidly. Bringing the boy to a tremble, sustaining his body with merely the exert of will he carried naturally. Standing proudly on his feet, breath began to sustain the heaviness of his weakness. Take away the only source of which his body was accustomed to survive from primarily, and everything else crumbled. The anchor swung above the head on the pro, his face removed from his natural smile. With the freed hand, he pulled a cigarette and placed it on his mouth, lighting the bud and inhaling before retrieving the anchor back on his hands. An exhale of smoke released, his smile bright as he stomped and pivot, swinging the chain to the far distance. Halting the path of Sybil, who seemed to have already saved the second civilian. Turning his head to witness the look of Jacob's eye, a thought which crossed on his mind as simply "checkmate." Two civilians, one villain, save them at all cost. The regular routine this time Tony was in fact n charge of stopping them. However pleasantly surprised by the action of one, and the thought of the other. Perhaps the two were formulating plans of actions of their own accord, or maybe their relationship had blossomed during the months the boy spent recuperating.

"Simulation end..." Spoke a voice in echo from the distance. The tone had in fact a fueling of disappointment. One which Tony understood to some degree. As his power elevated, released Jacob from his seal, the anchor dispersed on the faze of reality itself. A gasp escaped Jacob, the power of Cosmos returning to him and strength finally allowing him a more sturdy step. Standing, he rose his gaze to meet that of Nikolai's who had presented himself before him. "Who devised such a strategy?" He was not pleased, in fact his voice was almost at the verge of screaming. "Jacob, who was who devised this strategy. Tell me now." He continued without pause Tony placing his hand on Nikolai's shoulder merely to be shrugged off a second later. Sybil began to open her mouth to interject but immediately Jacob spoke "It was mines." Nikolai shortened the gap. "Explain."

"If by any moment the situation vs an opponent become too dire for the team to handle, prioritize civilian safety. Even at the cost of my-" 

"That's enough." His voice now evident with anger. "I told you that by no means should you prioritize the mission over you own lives. That's got you hospitalized in the first place you vapid idiot." Tony continued with his smoke silently watching his friend lash out, it was like recalling a time not so long ago. Of course, such circumstances are in fact what lead to such a belief. Normally, in this world he would be commended. To sacrifice your own life to save that of others. Nikolai did not see it as such, Nikolai was in fact a perfectionist. He wanted all to come according to plan, and that a mission should be persecuted without any willing fatalities. "Are you that eager to die, Connor? 'Cause I swear I will--" Tony placed his hand again on his shoulder, this time a tighter grip. A smile crossed on his lip, Nikolai began to read him, and his composure softened, still the air was heavy, but not as before. Turning, he left the room and Tony along with Sybil were left alone with Jacob in a room. 

"Hey, kid. Don't take what he just said to heart. You did something really brave right there. Not everyone is willing to gamble away their only life to save that of another." Jacob remained silent. "Hey, buck up champ. Look, I'll give you a piece of advise. When the going gets tough, the tough get going. Regardless of what Nick may think, lives are precious things." The flicked the tip of his head.

"You have a heart of gold. Don't let anyway take that away from you."


----------



## Chronos (Sep 25, 2016)

Jacob Mikael Connor



Road to Become One's True Self Again:
Mending the Unbroken on Thread of Sharp Steel
​Jacob's eyes met the earth, and he swiped Tony's hand away "What's the point, anyway? There's no pleasing that man." His voice held a tinge of anger on them, overall, defeat. Placing his hand on his pocket, he directed his gaze towards Sybil "I'll see you." without much continuation towards what she had to say. Pacing towards the distance, exiting the tension which built up over nothing. A sigh escaped Tony, an inhale of his smoke as he turned to his other student. "Wanna get something to eat, kid?" Sybil was annoyed, moreover at Jacob for his attitude towards Tony, he was merely trying to help and yet he decided to reject such with not only an ease, but he couldn't see beyond how selfish he was reacting. Turning back to Tony, she nodded, and both headed their own way. 

 ~*~
​At home, his room lit by merely a small light, the night engulfed the earth, the chill of night peering it's presence across the field. Usually at this hour he would receive a call from Sybil, though he also expected that his attitude might've turned her off from doing that today. Playing with his phone, dangerously turning it on his finger, he threw it at the bed and began to read for about the 8th time the papers on his table. Administration papers, one in particular with all the forums filled for G.H.H, another for another school across the country. One in Japan, another in Italy and Spain and even Germany. Nikolai was adamant on adjusting his life to that of a hero, Jacob wasn't to interested in the idea. He merely went with the flow and it was also compensation for all he did for him. Tapping his finger impatiently on the surface of the board, the thought caught Jacob in a loop. He began to remember the event which lead up to today. The city was still under repair, he hasn't shown his face too much either, not merely because of his control of his quirk still fidgeting, but also to avoid recognition. Since he gotten out of the hospital press has tried to interview him, Nikolai tried his best to ward away the masses, however few always made it to his presence. After awhile they began to subside, however it was evident that some out there where still curious. Footage exist where he did such, many think it's edited, others think its a sign... Whatever that means 

His phone began to ring. Turning, to the bed, he grab hold and immediately picked it up. "What's up?" A cheerful voice came from the other side. "Hey, buddy! You doing anything right now?" This was in fact the last person he expected to talk to. Tony was on the other line "Evening, Tony. Not really, I'm just seeing the application forums." A laugh emanated from the other side. "Still? Thought Nick already worked that for you. Anyway that's not really why I called you tonight. Let's head out, we can have fun you, me and Sybil." A sigh escaped Jacob. The intent was prevalent, he understood that Tony was merely trying to clear some of the bad air around the whole situation about today. That just brought a heaviness on Jacob's shoulders, he didn't really want to do anything about it. "I don't really feel like it today, Tony." Which he immediately replied with "How did I know you were gonna say that? Hey, kid. You know, if I were to pull a weapon out of you right now, it probably be a cloak 'cause you're acting pretty shady." There it was, that odd sense of humor. A dad joke at a time like this? Didn't he know that never worked with Jacob. "Really?" He asked more directed towards the statement. "I'd think it be something more simple. A shield perhaps." Tony laughs at the other side. "Yeah, you're right, you're right! Yo, kid, honestly. Just come out and hang a bit. You're not gonna have a lot of time to be with Sybil and I once you transfer to a school of heroics." 

"I already told you I don't feel like it tonight." A small groan came from Tony. "Jesus kid, lighten up." Jacob's tone soured "You honestly think with a remark like that, that anything will change?" A scoff "Nah, you're just a buzzkill like Nick." A small silence took place. That comparison hurt, slightly. Or more so, it bothered Jacob. This was because he knew of Nikolai's antics, he didn't seem to care for the majority of life, he seemed dedicated to witnessing a result rather than to the well being of a life. Of course... a heroics has become a business, such acts would deter the majority of his empire. "Hey, Tony." 

"What's up, Jay." 

"I hate being a Hero."


----------



## Chronos (Sep 25, 2016)

Jacob Mikael Connor



Road to Become One's True Self Again:
Mending the Unbroken on Thread of Sharp Steel
​A sigh escaped Tony, followed by a soft laughter. "Yeah, me too." Soon a figure leaped to the window and entered the room. A tall man of blonde hair, hazel eyes dressed in a Hawaiian shirt, unbuttoned and with the distinct smell of nicotine looming from around him. Tony had made his presence, causing Jake to jolt form his seat and fall to the earth. "Fuck!" Exclaimed the youth, sweat falling from his head, before Tony rose a brow and hanged up the call. "Thought I never see that face of yours make an expression. Today's a good day." Jacob's mien soured at the recognition of who it was "I'm calling the cops!" Tony's hands gestured while a faint laughed escaped him. "Calm down, kid. I already told your parents I was going up." What kind of maniac... The hell did his parents see in this man that was worthy of letting him into his room. "...Why are you here? And why did you call the phone if you're in the house already?" Tony shrugged, as he walked towards the far end of the room and pulled a chair, Jacob stood and sat at the edge of his bedside. "Had this whole thing where I'd pull you out the room if you were being a dumbass, but I didn't expect you to come up with that kind of straight forward remark."  A sigh escaped Jacob, how to continue that. But what was even more strange was that Tony agreed with him, in fact, he never wore a suit or even had a suit to begin with when they first met. Of course, their first meeting was in fact unusual, after the incident and his mother's treatment, Tony was assigned the recover part of the program, perhaps his quirk gives him a type of insight on people or maybe it's just that his good at whatever he did in the past. Regardless, there's a veil of mystery that surrounded Tony: The Advent Hero. And such a remark from a renown hero... What could become of it?

"About what you said...?" Jacob scouted his words carefully, not to anything, just a thought which continuously buzzed at the back of his head. "Hmm?" Answered Tony as he mindlessly watched the clouds float from outside the window. "What do you mean?" Turning his gaze to the boy, his crimson eyes lit beautifully on the night. There was truly an aura representative of that of lords which exuded naturally from his presence. Much to peoples discontent, this could become a problem. He was known even when he wanted to become a shadow, the teaching of his grandfather interfering with that of Nikolai's and now he comes to Tony in search of guidance. The world now holds a vision of neutrality for Tony, yet he sees a beaming righteousness emanating from a boy who soon will join an academy.  "Well, I don't really like heroes either." He said, not much indulgence into the matter. "Why?" responded the boy a bit more eager than before. 

"Well... Heroes don't always wear capes and now a days it seems like those that do aren't even heroes anymore." Jacob rose his brow as Tony continued. "Heroes is now an employment. It's kind of contradictory, but it's also the norm. I was raised in this culture and so were all of us, but think about it, so many years ago there wasn't such a thing as quirks. What really made you a hero, then?" Jacob remained silent, that wasn't a question he immediately derived to. He didn't enjoy the business side of heroics. But he enjoyed the intent of such, but now he couldn't properly delegate the meaning. There were the words of Granpa Tallius, and then, there were the words of Nikolai and how the world structured heroics. "You can question the morality all you want, Jay. But that wouldn't make a lick of difference. Sadly that's the world we live in and we have to make changes how we see fit. Many people see heroics as a gateway to fame, fortune and  grandeur. Other are a bit more humble. There's no work that work can't fix. But also, that's how the world works now a days, Jay. Some people like Nick have skewered concepts of heroics." 

"But is that right? We're not here to save the world, we're here to help it!" Tony chuckled at his claim. It came with passion, and a place of truth. Such was the strength that propelled him to act in the first place. Placing life over anything else, even himself. And that is a record, which is why he was accepted into the school of heroics yet was still made unaware of by Nick. "Hey, you ever asked Sybil what she thought about it all?" Jacob stopped, suddenly thrown off by his question. "Sybil? What does she have anything to do with this?"

"You want to hear an old man ramble all night about what we can and can't do?" Jacob nodded "Hehe, that's sweet kid. But listen... I'm wore out old man, listless and without a cause drifting in the wind. Trying to eek out anything more than what I have is almost impossible. But I can give you something that most people don't have. Sybil can too. You need to understand primarily that in this world fair game doesn't apply to everyone. But just like that you can make your own rules along the way, you don't need to live by anyone's standards. But you can learn from all of them. That's what helped you move that day. A sense of the self you forgotten along with the fear of bringing that strength out again. And maybe that what makes you afraid of Nikolai, you're afraid that you'll become exactly what you sought out to stop that day."

Silence overtook the room, as Tony moved to the TV, switched it on and turned on the console. Soon the game started and a faint noise began to play in the distance. Picking one controlled up, and extending the other toward Jacob. A smile crossed through the old man's lip. "You have a heart of gold, Jay. Don't let anyone take that away from you."


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

*The God's Eye*
*Ghosts & Consequences*
@Tenma @Wizzrobevox @Karma15

Despite being what most people would consider prickly in a lot of ways God’s Eye was the most sociable of all heroes. She found the best way to capitalize on her quirk was by having a reservoir of knowledge on the heroes of the Mighty Elite and the world at large. She was known to work with lots of heroes, the master of the superhero team up, if you will. This was important because despite her more stoic qualities she was able to see the components that made up the fibers that made a person.

There were certain similarities to herself and Damian but the truth was that God’s Eye found him more committed to his cause than the cause, and often times that the single-minded nature that made him so effective stopped him from seeing a bigger picture.

"We’re not done yet. We have to discuss that mitigation package for your stunt." Her voice stopped him in his tracks. "Your license is suspended indefinitely, and I will be the special case worker assigned as per Headquarter.” Despite not sitting in the chair of one of the Seven Pillar’s, the God’s Eye still held innumerable sway and it was not as though Damian was not a political issue. It was quite simple to convince them to make Damian her problem.

“As of today you are now a faculty member here at Grand Heroics, and answer directly to me. Of course I can’t really have you here as a teacher after what happened in New York. You’ll be heading up security and working as an agent of Grand Heroics High to protect and serve it. Should there be any rejections your license will be permanently revoked. I have taken the liberty of telling your wife about this situation, I understand you are use to more gauche setting but our teacher’s dormitories are more than comfortable.”

There was a palpable anger; to be more precise it was frustration and tension, but there was one reason it wasn’t outright throwing glass across the room and flipping table over type of rage, why it was quiet and more measured. Damian was not just a creature of impulse no, when he felt there was a wrong he was far more cunning and discreet with his anger.

“Did you plan this from the beginning?”

It was all he really wanted to know and yet as soon as he asked he knew the kind of answer he would receive.

"You know when i close my eyes behind this tiara I do it so I can really listen. Over the past 16 years I’ve heard them say that I found the Pillars and Brock united them. Very few things will make me smile but that one does. Do you know why?”

“….”

He said nothing, this was not the answer to his question, it wasn’t the answer that he had wanted.

"Others have stood in our stead and even now someone is standing in place of me and that is the truth I would rather no one see. I didn’t find the 7 Pillars I chose them. Do you know why I would choose a buffoon from Minnesota who calls himself The Beast?”

"No."

"The only future of his I could see was what was right ahead, never any further. For me that kind of unknown that was something, someone I would always have to watch over, especially someone like him.” She took a moment as if turning over her thoughts in her own mind. She was content with throwing Damian a bone. On a lot of levels they understood each other, the need to cause damage for the greater good, they just did it in different ways. “I knew that Garrett Rhodes was a very possible outcome but what Brock is doing and the ripple effect... A war is coming Damian but we all need to be in the right place at the right time, the one who can ensure that for us is me. So I need you to trust that I hear your concerns about the House of Q, but your judgment is lacking and you’re a hindrance to the greater good if your energies are not directed properly.”

She stopped seeing no reason to continue any further, sensing this Damian turned to leave once more before stopping at the portal’s edge.

“We are not your chess pieces God’s Eye, I am no one’s chess piece. If you want something done next time you ask, any more games going forward and I’ll erase myself from the registry myself. I’m a hero not a politician.”​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 25, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
The First Assignment

____________​By all means, Elendel was a skilled hero with good credentials. On paper. But on-paper stats and reality were worlds apart, and being a student with good potential on paper didn't translate to actually being a good hero in the heat of a mission. For all his studying and practice, there was one thing that the young man was sorely lacking, and that was experience. 
​That was probably why he hadn't expected the door to be rigged with a trap, and reacted several beats too late. It all started with a promising 'ping', the sound of the vault door's internal mechanisms turning according to the blueprint of the group's plan and a moment of quiet, swelling pride. He'd finally done something right. He'd contributed to the mission.

And in that moment of gleeful neglect, the traps sprung. Guns, hidden in compartments within the ceiling and walls, emerged like a predator in the thick of the night. How could he not have realised it? Of course the bank would have a fail-safe for if and when their vault door got hacked. They shot, and Elendel had, of course, tried his best to dodge. He made it past the first round unscathed, but a stray bullet in the second one caught him off guard and grazed his left shoulder. Hot, searing pain shot through his body, followed by icy fear. 

He was getting _shot_. By real bullets that could kill people.

With that sudden sobering realisation, Elendel... turned, and shot himself off in the opposite direction away from the bullets and towards safety. Anywhere away from the bullets. He had no place here. Sure, he wanted to be a hero, but this was something else. He was _studying_ to be a hero, damn it! What part of studying involved getting shot at by bullets? _I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry... 
_
@SoulTaker, @Karma15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 26, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER*
The First Assignment

____________​Surely, they couldn't blame him. What he did was a natural human reflex. Instinct. Nobody in the right mind would stand their ground in the face of imminent death. But even with that justification in mind, Elendel couldn't shake off the crushing feeling of absolute failure no matter how much he ran. _I... _The student closed his eyes and pursed his lips. Critical mistakes for most heroes, but not for someone who could feel minute disturbances in the air. The bullets that were chasing after him were practically _exploding _the space around him, as far as his senses were concerned. _I'm a student. _

But he was also a student aspiring to be a hero. A Specter. A Golden Eagle, in spite of all his obvious deficiencies. Elendel had originally decided to become a hero in order to convince the world that he was capable of becoming a strong, confident man like his father. But also a man who was different—someone who looked out for others rather than just himself, and someone who could act as a pillar of spirit for those who were weak. Like him. How could he convince anybody, let alone his father, that he could be someone so spectacular and incredible if he wasn't even able to convince himself? 

Elendel grinded his teeth. His mind and every logical fiber of his being told him that this was a terrible idea, but his heart told him that this moment wasn't just a choice between life and death. It was about his identity, and proving himself. So, he turned, maneuvering himself in the air with subtle adjustments to the air around him and furiously splayed both his hands. The first few bullets cut painfully at his elbows and triceps, but the rest...

Were blown away by the subsequent gale of wind that the boy expelled from his body. _I will become a hero! _Energized by his fury, he continued to blast that wind of his, deflecting bullets into walls and altering their ricochet, then funneled it towards the guns themselves. Metal was obviously too strong to crush or break with his wind, but... if he could funnel the bullets back inside them and cause the machines to overload? 

*BOOM! 
*
A roar of exploding metal and spent shells echoed through the hall, dulled only slightly by the vortex of wind created by Elendel. Elendel, no, Breeze, stared onwards with eyes wide open in shock. Then, he slowly smiled.


----------



## Hero (Sep 26, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Part 4​











_______________________​
There is time for a fight and a time for a flight; knowing the right time to do one or the other can mean the difference between life and death. Camila didn't look over her shoulder as she ran; there wasn't a sound behind her on the floor boards, but she knew Obake was going to come slowly after her. The crawl of the skin up and down her back told her. Little needles of warning that gathered at the back of her skull told her. Up ahead, the hallway split into three separate paths and Camila stopped briefly in this intersection. Facing the direction she had just came from, Camila looked back at the muddied black landscape, completely devoid of light. She continued to have her premonition, a feeling that Obake was watching her, hungry and sick. She could nearly hear him waltzing in the darkness, panting hideously, his breath ragged and spoiled. 

"Come out, come out, wherever you are ~" his voice sang out from the darkness

"Eek-" Camila yelped startled, but managed to clap her hand over her mouth to prevent a full fledged scream. "Stop your whining. If you are frightened, be silent. Whining is for prey. It attracts predators. And you are not prey." Camila quickly reprimanded herself. Not having much time to weigh her options, Camila took left path and hid herself in the first room on the left side of the hallway. She was safe, for now.

"I need to find a phone..." Camila thought, arms groping forward to guide her movements when the shapeless darkness blocked her vision. She couldn't run anymore, she needed to alert the others. When the hero in training finally stumbled upon a nightstand, she grabbed the phone off the miniature table and sank to her knees, dialing Slickback, but the phone was disconnected. "Shit." Camila cursed her predicament.​
*CRASH*



"I'VE FOUND YOU" Obake roared as he crashed into the room. Almost immediately, the villain was upon Camila. She suddenly felt strong arms around her. She bent her body every which way to fight for her freedom in the darkness. Camila felt herself being pulled up to his mouth, his grip around her tight. The lips she touched were cold. Obake's tongue massaged her back. "I can't wait to wear your pretty face~" Obake wheezed wetly.​
"You now belong to me."​@P-X 12 @Wizzrobevox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 26, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
The Hunt*​
@Wizzrobevox @Hero



Hero said:


> Isaac/Camila/Colette
> The Hunt
> Part 4​
> 
> ...



Michael and Isaac walked through the hallowed halls of the supposed hotel; a hotel that, in Michael's own opinion, was already wearing it's welcome. He took out his phone out of his bag to try and call Slick back in order to see if they were any closer to finding Okabe. At that moment, something sent a chill up Michael's spine, something he couldn't describe at that moment. "Do you feel anything? Like, something bad might be happening?" He began to heat up his body; there was something about these circumstances he did not at all like. As he looked outside, he noticed a raven outside the window. As he walked over to it, he noticed a peculiar sight; Camilla going into the forest.

"도대체? [What the hell?] Isaac, your sister's outside. Wait, why would she be outside? She's supposed to be with the old couple." Michael, opening the window as he took a step out of the window, attempted to follow his classmate. "Hey! Password." He kept his distance from her. There was no way he was going to take a chance on this; he was already on edge.

"Latitude." Michael relented a bit, but still kept his guard up. There was something wrong with the situation. "What are you doing out here? I thought you volunteered to defend the old couple." She looked over to the forest. "That's just it; we all heard the voices of some of the kids, so I went out to find them. That's when I saw that . . . thing." She shivered in place at mentioning the Okabe.

As she went through her explanation, Michael noticed some problems with Camilla's situation. The biggest one was her tone, which seemed to be completely different from what he was used to. While he could understand her change in tone due to the circumstance, what he could not look past was the sound. Namely, that the place where her voice came from was wrong; it sounded as if it was coming from somewhere other than her mouth. That combined with the change in tone made Michael doubt the entire scenario. "Got it. So, Camilla, could you light a fire for us? If we're gonna be looking for the kids, we're probably gonna need something to help us find them. That is, if you can copy Quirks as well as looks." 

After a short delay, Camilla's face shifted from "her" normal appearance to a ghastly visage as "her" body followed suit. The air was peppered with a loud cackling that sounded like a mix between Camilla's voice and another's. Looking up also revealed that Camilla's voice was being relayed all over, coming from the opened maws of the very ravens circling them.

"So, I'm curious. What tipped you off?" Michael shrugged as he threw his bag away from immediate danger. "Simple. You may look like her, but without knowing how Camilla acts around either of us, you stuck out more than you would've if you just stayed in that form." As he and Isaac both took shelter behind a tree, Michael grabbed and rummaged through his things in order to find a series of thread wires, courtesy of Blake. Isaac looked back at the creature in rage, clearly angered by it's capture of his sister. After convincing Michael, Isaac and him enacted a plan; the former took it upon himself to go in after Camilla and assist her while the latter delivered a punch from behind. _"Wonderful. Now I'm alone."_

Michael put one hand behind his back as he took out his phone and wrote a text to Colette in Hangul; the text read *"그것은 숲에, 그분은 우리의 비밀을 알고있다, 까마귀를 찾아보십시오 [It's in the forest, it knows our secrets, look out for ravens]."* While assessing the situation, Michael said "How's about you quit now while you still have a chance? You might have been able to take her out, but I assure you if you fight me, you're not walking out of this without some damage." The statement was an obvious bluff made to waste time; he was buying for as much as he could get at that point.

As Okabe laughed at Michael's empty threat, Michael himself took a stance, putting away his phone before advancing. "Heat Knuckle!" He delivered a strong cross to the creature's head (or at least, what he assumed was the head), which was followed by a kick to it's lips. The beast's body, while feeling pain from the attacks, hadn't taken much of anything in he way of actual damage. Discouraged, he remembered some wise words his grandfather once told him:



> "Remember, when in danger, never panic. Panic has defeated more men and claimed more lives than any man or weapon could possibly hope to surpass."



His grandfather was right. He had already very nearly panicked several times throughout his days at school, each one nearly ending in failure or worse. He was not about to repeat that same mistake.

Backing off, Michael decided on another strategy. Punching the ground, he released a Heat Knuckle in each hand, setting the grass underneath ablaze as well as creating a small patch of land hot enough to melt metal. The other effect was the one on the environment; the flames traveled across the grounds like lightning, catching some of the trees ablaze as well. Not only that, but there was a definite haze of heat coming from all around, making it hard to see things. The ravens above became erratic, with several more coming from the area to assist.

As the forest around them caught on fire, Michael used the opportunity to grab his bag and climb a flaming tree ( burning and weakening it with his heat) as well as perch himself on the branches to keep himself hidden. He pulled out a series of wires from his bag and started his trap.










​
"야, 멍청이! [Hey, jackass!]" Michael called over to Okabe, this time on the ground. As he goaded the monster to attack him, it hadn't noticed something important until it was too late; the wires. As it passed through the gap between two trees that separated them, Okabe had caught the wires in between, causing the two trees to be placed under pressure until they both snapped. As the tree debris fell towards Okabe, it took the shape of Isaac in order to use his smaller profile and dodge the oncoming wood. However, that was only one part of the plan. As it escaped, Michael rushed over and struck Okabe in its eye, his arms wrapped in wire. As they fought, Michael abused the heat haze and fires in his offense. His mind once again drifted to his grandfather:



> "There are many people in this world who wish to help out others, Michael, but there are just as many if not more out there who wish to do harm. Because of this, you must learn to defend yourself. Be forewarned, however. Even with this training, some people may also be able to beat you in certain fields enough to render your training moot.
> 
> For instance, there was once a woman who I sparred with; her speed was exceptional, faster than nearly anyone I had faced. Catching her was a tall order in the shape I was in. The point is, keep in mind that when I teach you these techniques, I do this with the assumption that you know your own limits. Also, I ask that you do one more thing; if you ever get into a fight, only fight others using this style if you feel comfortable crippling them."



_"Roundhouse to the temple. Knuckle jab to the nose. Dodge. Elbow strike to the throat. Uppercut to the armpit. Kick to break the shins. Claws to the eyes."_

Michael's strikes came out like bullets, each with enough force to cause his fists and feet catch fire, striking Okabe in any spot vulnerable. The flurry was his attempt to stall the creature's metamorphosis. What was truly special weren't the speed of the strikes, but their appearance; as one attempted to block the strike, the limb performing the blow shifted, bending in mid air, almost as if their own eyes were lying to them. This was the signature sign of the Lazy Devil Style.

That wasn't all, however. The blows were hard enough to read due to their speed and strange properties, but the heat that was released from his limbs alone created a mirage like effect, causing Michael's arm to look like a blurry mess until close up. The offensive was fast and fierce. The strikes that Okabe sent his way were strong, but they were barely dodged or glanced off of Michael, leaving cuts on the point of impact. _"Dammit, even glancing blows hurt.”_

Eventually, Okabe found an opening and landed a direct hit on Michael, knocking him away and nearly knocking the wind out of him. Unbeknownst to it, however, Michael purposefully left himself open as he unwrapped his wires, sending out a lasso as he was knocked back. The lasso hit its Marco, wrapping around the beast's human neck. Michael sent out his body heat through the wire and yanked on it, tighteñing it to choke the monster out.

Feeling the excruciating heat as well as the pressure, Okabe attempted to grow back up, but Michael dug his feet into the ground and pulled harder. This was met with flailing and mad dashes through the forest, each made to try and knock Michael off of his lasso. Michael himself was slammed into tree trunks several times and dragged across the forest, even leaving the flaming portion of it. Never the less, he held on for as long as he could before a final slam onto the ground caused him to lose his grip.

On the ground hurt, Michael could only breathe and attempt to recuperate as Okabe looked over and unraveled the lasso. " . . . I'll admit, you were more of a nuisance than I expected. But that ends now." It was during this time that the beast grabbed hold of Michael and shoved him into it's gullet. Not a moment later, however, did Slickback and Colette arrive the scene, having followed the trail of destruction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hero (Sep 27, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Part 5











_______________________

"I'm normally just a rescue hero, I prefer to keep affairs that involve villain combat to those more suited for it, but when it comes to that guy..." Slickback stopped as a badger ran by. "Hm?" He turned to Colette. "Do you sense anything from the direction that thing just came from?"

"Yes, I-" Colette started, but was interrupted by a flock of ravens flying towards them, one by one into the redwood trees, arranging their dark blots in the scrim of branches and adding their screeches to the drear sounds of the day. 












"Dead, dead, dead." they rasped in dissonant, unbearable sounds. The ravens continued to squawk raucously in the trees. It sounded like they were tearing something apart, something they didn't even want, just for the fun of destroying it.

"As I was saying," Colette continued, "I sensed two sources of bravery and one of immense malevolence. However their presence has been suppressed and all that remains is the pernicious force."

"Shit." Slickback cursed. "That was probably the others. Colette, we must hurry!" Slickback shouted running ahead. Colette followed behind her teacher closely. 

"Scared is what you're feeling." Colette reiterated a statement she made previously apathetically, but then proceeded to elaborate "But brave is what you're doing. Slickback, don't be afraid of your fears. That emotion is not there to scare you. It's there evolutionarily to let you know that something is worth it and to increase your chances of survival."

Slickback absorbed Colette's words and grunted confidently. "Thanks Colette, you're a real special talent." He said gratefully. Colette naturally didn't respond back. Ahead of the heroic duo, smoke rose straight up from the sequoia trees, as if the forest raised its hand. As if the woods were flagging them down for rescue. Colette and Slickback continued to approach the source of the smoke until they encountered the raging inferno itself, mercilessly devouring all wildlife and spreading at a breakneck pace

Clouds bellied out in the sultry heat of the conflagration, the sky cracked open with a crimson gash, spewing flame as the ancient forest razed. "Michael must be responsible for this- *cough* *cough* *cough*" Slickback hacked. 

"Minus one trillion points for Golden Eagle" Colette said before wetting her sleeve with a bottle of water and pressing it against her mouth. Colette then began to stand silently with her mouth covered, watching the mass of booming, fiery tongues, hissing, crashing, howling all around, turning half the sky black with smoke, and leaving the bloodied sun just barely visible.

"If fire isn't stopped, the forest...no, San Francisco might be no more." Slickback said concerned.

"It won't be long be*COUGH*fore this entire forest is devoured by fire and everything reduced to *cough* ash." Colette added, her tone reflecting her perpetual state of not giving a shit. "Perhaps illimitable fields will be plowed here one day." Colette replied characteristically, but unintentionally in poor taste.

*THUD*

Came the noise and next the figure rising maliciously behind Colette. Slickback's eyes widened in horror. "O-*cough* *cough* bake"

The villain smiled radiantly at Slickback. "Your past, me, is a skeleton walking one step behind you, and your future, death, is a skeleton walking one step in front of you. Maybe you don't wear a watch, Greaser, but your skeletons do, and we always know what time it is. PERISH!" Obake lunged over Colette to finish the job Miss Fortune, prevented him from doing years ago.
​@Wizzrobevox @P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Mission - The Mad Bomber Part IX*​


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Machines, many of them... It makes sense how he's doing this so quickly now. This wouldn't be possible with just two people. Good job on making such a easy path by the way."
> 
> "If this man is surrounded by machines, then it's machines that keep him alive. But to get to the tenth floor... Old man, are you more machine than man? Or are you just remotely controlling something?"
> She really doubts he'd tell her, but with how things are going it could be much worse than it is now.
> ...



"More machine than man? I wouldn't say that - " The old man started up another coughing fit. "Although I admit it'd probably make my life a hell of a lot easier." He started to tap on something, almost like a keyboard. "As for remote control, they're actually given a rudimentary AI. My design of course. Yeah, they're all programed to do one thing only and do it well. All I do is control more . . . specific tasks."

Blake and Meliena climbed up the next floor in much the same way as the former, with the thread carpet making an easy pathway for the both of them. Blake finally reached the last floor, where he promptly sat down. "Just a moment." He looked up once again and saw similar robots adding something to the walls. Suddenly, static came from their radios, this time from another source. "Meliena . . . Dangerous . . . Staircases - " The transmission cut off before Blue Burner could finish his statement.

It was at that moment that there was a noise emanating from the bottom floor that started to boom around as the concrete started to glow from heat and buckle before crumbling away, creating a large hole in the lobby floor. As they looked down, a woman started to climb her way out of the hole. "Stun? You there?" She looked up at the robots now looking directly at the hole as she shot out what appeared to be a shockwave. The shockwave hit the floor underneath just above them, melting both the railing and the robot as it fell down.  "Damn old fool! Why the hell is he playing games with children?!"

". . . Shit, they noticed." The old man started to type something quickly, the keystrokes clearly audible.



WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel bit his lip during his partners' exchange.  Was this how all superhero groups were?  Or was it just because they lacked experience working together?  He did have the preference of capturing their opposition alive, and based on how he spoke that might be a requirement of the mission.  But he wasn't sure arguing with each other over the radio was the way to go about it.
> ...





InfIchi said:


> Graviton Clicked his radio off. "I'm done with the talk for now." He looked around the floor. "There are many things we need to worry about in this moment Daniel." He folded his hands over his chest. "This is not right and I'll say it as much as I can. There is too many things wrong here. I don't care what anyone has to say about the subject, If or you were stronger, this would be nothing to us. It would be a simple walk in the park. They are targeting us purposely." He growled at the thought. "I don't enjoy this."



As the two travelled up the stairs, they started to feel small shockwaves emanating from the bottom floor. There were sounds of explosions coming from below that became louder and more pronounced over time. Then, for a short moment, they stopped.

Then something terrible happened. Something even the old man hadn't really expected. One of the other criminals suddenly exploded from out of the ground, coming out of it at a breakneck pace. "Daniel, Takoda, Meliena, Blake! One of the criminals has escaped! Get out of the staircase!" 

The criminal jumped onto the staircase on the third floor. As it came into focus, it became clear that this individual had a Mutant Quirk; his shin was a purple hue with a strange sheen. His head was covered with a wool hat, his face covered with chitinous mask-like mass. His eyes were yellow and sharp, with his glare piercing the air around them. His hands were bare, each containing claw-like nails and his feet were misshapen, containing two toes replete with large talons for nails. He wore nothing but tattered cloth, with each article looking as if it was going to fall off at any moment. His body was damaged significantly, with wounds covering a significant amount of him.

He let out a loud gravelly rasp as he stretched out his body. "I told you bringing in a new guy was a bad move. Now we gotta make a run for it." The man looked around and noticed Daniel and Takoda on the stairway. "Huh. Well, look at that. Hostages." His back arched as he jumped up and started to crawl up the walls slowly.


----------



## Hero (Sep 27, 2016)

Katrina Henderson
Prologue
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________













"Sorry, old girl," Caserin said to his bicycle, Gladys, as the sky grew darker, painted blue on blue, one stroke at a time, into deeper and deeper shades of night, "but I have to leave you at home." The boy could see that she was disappointed, even though she managed to put on a brave face. "I need you to stay here as a decoy...for mom and dad" he whispered. "When they see you leaning against the shed, they'll think I'm still in bed." Gladys brightened considerably at the thought of a conspiracy. When he was at the corner of the garden, Caserin turned, and mouthed the words, "Don't do anything I wouldn't do," and Gladys signaled that she wouldn't. He was off like a shot.​
In the open sky above the hushed streets, the moon was a porcelain plate on a black table as Caserin glided through the town. A breeze raised the collar of his jean jacket as he sliced through the silvery silence, past unlit buildings and quivering trees and cars idle by the curb. The air felt like glass. He crossed empty corners under the mauve light of overhead lamps. Overhead the night was a superb arc because all the stars came out above the intense blackness of the earth and the town's great lagoon gleamed suddenly with reflected lights that resembled an oval patch of night sky flung down into the hopeless and abysmal night typical suburbia.​
Finally Caserin had arrived. He stood quietly at the edge of the town and the beginning of the unknown, the woods. In his head, he could hear his friends teasing him as he entered the foreboding vegetation.​



> "We've all done it already pussy, just spend a night in the woods. There's nothing in there"





> "Are you afraid your mommy will find out?"





> "Fairies live in the forest"





> "Don't ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like wood? You'd feel at home then."





> "Aren't clowns the king of all a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Even more of a reason you'd be just fine!"


​
One by one, tear drops fell from his eyes like they were on an assembly line. He kept thinking about their words and soon felt a burning ache just beneath his rib cage. It hurt like the worst ass-kicking he’d ever gotten. He wanted to be one of the guys. He wasn't a sissy. Caserin slowly stepped a foot into the woods and stopped, strangely remembering a bedtime story his mom used to always tell him about the forest surrounding Nevada City.​



> "The boy would always have to travel through those woods again and again. And he must be lucky to avoid the wolf every time. But the wolf, the wolf only needs enough luck to find the little boy once. The wolf wanders ever closer every night and he waits begging for blood."


​
That story always scared him to death, but his mom always made the storytelling bearable by promising him that everything would be fine. "Cross my heart and hope to die" she would say. 

Shaking off the eerie story, Caserin was silent for a while, the only sounds he heard was the chirps of crickets. The young boy balled his fists by his side and confidently turned around. He didn't have to be bullied into playing his friend's stupid game because he would always lie about completing their challenge. If they found out, who cares? They would just call him gay like they always did for being a sissy, nothing would be different.​










*honk* *honk* *honk*

Came an bone chilling sound from the forest accompanied by carnival music. A stream a yellow began to run down Caserin's leg as his body shuddered. Shaking uncontrollably, the boy forced himself to identify the strange yet familiar noise coming from the forest. And there it was, coaxing him.​
​
"N-N-No...you're not real. No, no, no, no, NOOOOO!" Caserin stuttered panicking. He turned to run but was confronted by another terror. For a moment he felt a wild hope: perhaps this really was a nightmare. Perhaps he would awake in his own bed, bathed in sweat, shaking, maybe even crying . . . but alive. Safe. Then he pushed the thought away. Its charm was deadly, its comfort fatal.



"No, please, stay back!" Caserin shouted, tripping over fallen branches trying to make his escape in the dark. However, the clowns weren't having it, they wanted to play. With incredible speed, the stockier clown intercepted Caserin, grabbed his shirt and threw him back several yards. "UGH" the boy grunted in pain as he slammed and tumbled against the ground. He rose to his feet and formed his fingers into that of a gun. "Eat this." He said terrified, looking directly at the clown who was now holding a yo-yo that had a spinning spiral design. However when he motioned his finger to fire, it only twitched. "I-I can't move." the boy whimpered in disbelief. It was almost as if he was paralyzed. Like a freight train in the dark, it hit him. 



"The...yo-yo..." Caserin mumbled weakly, rocking back and forth, suddenly overcome by a great weariness. He then collapsed onto the ground. The bulky clown laughed obnoxiously, happy to claim its first child. The taller and more quiet clown glided from the trees over to the hypnotized boy and threw him over its shoulder like a sack of potatoes. With their goal met, the two beings walked off into the thick night claiming their prize. 

Above in the dark, desperate sky, just above the scalloped line the treetops made, three stars formed a pleading little constellation. No one looked at them, no one cared. This was the time for sorrow, not the time for awe.

@Karma15 @Wizzrobevox @Axelthewanted ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Mission - The Hunt*​


Hero said:


> Isaac/Camila/Colette
> The Hunt
> Part 5
> 
> ...



Michael groaned and rubbed his back as he slowly picked himself off of the floor, or whatever counted as the floor. "Wha? The hell am I lying in?" He looked around at where he exactly was. "What the - wasn't I in the forest? What is this place?" He put his hands on his temples as he began to remember what exactly happened. "I was fighting that thing alone. I put some damage on him before he knocked me down and - " He immediately did a full 360 as he looked at his surroundings; he noticed a distinct lack of anything that could be categorized as wildlife. "Ate me. *sigh*. Wonderful."

Michael wandered through the insides of Okabe, keeping an eye out for anything else living in this creature's stomach, particularly his teammates. Getting slightly frustrated, he decided to speed up the process by yelling "Hey! Isaac? Camilla? Anyone else in here?!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hero (Sep 28, 2016)

Katrina Henderson
Part 1
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________













Katrina carefully read the report laid upon her desk

Report:


> Suspicious clowns seen luring children into the woods have spooked residents in an apartment complex in Nevada City, CA, marking the second California community in a week to alert authorities to frightening clowns. The sightings follow earlier reports from residents in that several people dressed as clowns had attempted to entice their children into the woods with gestures and lights. One woman told authorities that her son saw multiple clowns in the woods "whispering and making strange noises," and when she went to investigate she saw the clowns flashing green laser lights before they ran into the woods. One resident also reported seeing a "large-figured clown with a blinking nose" standing under a street light near the trash dumpsters. Police in Nevada City have launched an investigation into the clown sightings.



"It seems easy enough, nothing that would warrant students accompanying me" the woman complained briefly, "but it is what it fucking is. What runts did God's Eye assign to me this time?" Katrina opened her desk drawer and found the name that corresponded to the given hero ID number.



"He looks like sex~" Katrina squealed delightfully flipping through Roman's profile. "However, he's incredibly damaged." she thought reviewing his history, "I've dealt with clients like him before. When they have someone they love snatched, especially the parents, any sense of safety kind of bites the dust. They watch their own back because no one else can. It's tragic how after a traumatic experience, the human system of self-preservation seems to go onto permanent alert, as if the danger might return at any moment." Katrina flipped the page to look over his abilities. "Breaking Bad eh?" she scoffed. "Says here that Salted Caramel is able to manipulate chemicals and molecules as well as inorganic matter," Katrina paused for no other reason besides dramatic effect, "and even more remarkable, is that his limit is his own imagination and intelligence. However it looks as though Breaking Bad requires Roman to have a mental visual template of the object he wishes to manipulate, and an academic understanding of the composition of whatever form of matter he tampers with. Dangerous ~" She smiled very much intrigued. 

"On to the next student!" Katrina said placing Roman's file back into her desk drawer and withdrawing the academic profile belonging to a student named Kenny. With this student though, Katrina flipped languidly through the pages. "He looks like he smokes pot...I wonder if he deals" Katrina mumbled, stumbling upon his image.



"It says here that his quirk is The Tempest’s Reach.  Essentially his powers are aerokinetic, utilizing psionics and the mind to manipulate wind currents." Katrina closed his profile and placed him back in the drawer so she can look over the last person assigned to her on the mission. "That Kenny fellow isn't a physical combatant, but so far his abilities, when compared to Roman's, compliment me the best. Now let's see who this unlucky bastard is." Katrina yawned, slamming the last student's biography on her desk.

*Victor Rickter*

Katrina rubbed her eyes to make sure she wasn't dreaming or drunk from last night's festivities. "Well shit, that really does say Rickter huh?" the woman chuckled enthusiastically. Unlike the two previous profiles, the guidance counselor didn't even open Victor's profile. Placing her head to rest on top of her interlocked fingers, Katrina leaned forward on her elbows, glaring at the name stamped onto the manila folder lying on her desk. Katrina smiled wickedly exiting her office to round up the worms, still thinking about the last name she saw. "I wonder which face he sees when he looks into the mirror."

@Karma15 @Wizzrobevox @Axelthewanted ​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hero (Sep 28, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Part 6











_______________________

Isaac reached down and picked up a baseball bat at his feet and he flung it as hard as it could. It circled and arced high in the air until it slammed into the black ground with an echoing crack. The boy sat down in the darkness and then I laid down in the barren black nothingness. Because not only was there no trail to follow, there was no evidence Camila had ever been here. There was no evidence any of the people Obake had consumed had been here.

"JODER!" Isaac screamed in frustration. With a sigh, Isaac gained his composure and lifted himself from the ground. "How will I ever get out of this labyrinth of suffering," Isaac paused asking, then changed his tone, "DON'T LOSE HOPE, ISAAC! IF YOUR HOPE GETS LOST, THE OTHER SIDE CALLED 'FAILURE' BEGINS TO WIN!"

Coincidentally Michael wasn't too far away from Isaac and was able to hear a voice, although he couldn't distinguish it. Michael continued to wander through the insides of Okabe, keeping an eye out for anything else living in this creature's stomach. Getting slightly frustrated since the voice stopped, Michael decided to reciprocate by yelling "Hey! Isaac? Camila? Anyone else in here?!" 

"Miguel, eres tú?" Isaac asked excitedly running in the direction of Michael's voice. In his excitement, Isaac forgot Michael didn't speak the spanish language.

"WHAT? What did you-nevermind. Glad that we found each other." Michael said trotting up to his teammate. "Have you had any luck finding your sister?"

"No." Isaac shook his head. "However Camila is strong and can take care of herself. We need to find those kids, now."

Michael nodded in agreement. "Yeah...and something is telling me time is running out."

- Somewhere Inside Obake, a Fight Waged On -



@Wizzrobevox @P-X 12 ​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 28, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Pump Up*​
"Hmmm, this looks like a good spot." Nat said to herself as she peered around the stadium.

"We doing some more training today?" Victor asked he casually walked up beside her.

"Yup." Nat proclaimed as she placed her fist on her hips, folding the extra-big 'I <3 NY' T-shirt Victor had bought her. "I need to hone my skills more, or I won't be able to use them in battle. I've did alright in my Crowd Control class, but there's always room for improvement, right?" Victor gave an his usual enthusiastic nod.

"Right. You know what they say the moxy filled fox."

"Actually, I never heard of that expression before."

"Me neither, at least not full one, I thought you might have." Victor laughed.

"Man, that was so bad." Nat giggled as she shook her head.

"But you still laughed." Victor chuckled.

"Anyway, I thought you could help a bit, that's why I keep bringing you along. I heard you went on that mission with a Mighty Elite, you probably learned some cool move, huh?"

"Oh yeah, I did, didn't I?" Victor mentioned as if remembering a far off memory. "It didn't really feel like it, it was mostly just sparring practice patrol stuff. Still really fun though."

"Oh, so nothing happened for you?"

"Well, I learned a couple of new tricks." Victor smiled happily as he rubbed his nose as he placed a hand on his hip.

"Well, then let's start training!" Nat proclaimed as she pumped her hand in the air. Victor repeated the motion with similarly enthusiastic cheer. However, Victor's demeanor seemed to shift a bit, his arm folding a bit, and Nat had noticed this. "Something wrong, dude?"

"What was your quirk again?"

"....Bruh, I never did show you, did I? All we've been doing is physically training, after all." Nat said as she pointed her finger a Victor. In a moment, Victor was flooding above the ground! As Nat raised her finger higher, so much higher did Victor rise.

"WHOA! THIS IS SUPER COOL!!! YOU HAVE LEVITATION!" Victor cheered as he twirled around in the air with the movement's of Nat's finger.

"Well, something like that." Nat stared. "It's kinda like...ESP or something. Relies on signals or whatever. It's pretty useful, but I don't always have it as strong as now."

"Why's that?" Victor asked as he swam like a frog in the midair.

"Well, when I signals, I mean phone signals. If I have a strong phone signal, I can do stuff like that and more easily." She explained as she began to bring Victor to the ground. "If I don't, It's not nearly as strong. Plus, I have to keep my battery charged."

"Battery?" Victor asked laying on his back. Turning around, Nat pushed a short tuff of hair out of the way of the nape of neck, revealing a trapizoid opening much like that for a phone.

"Oh!" He stated as he shot up into a crosslegged posture. "You're like a phone person! That's such a good quirk! Though it's probably troublesome rural type areas." Nat laughed a bit as she let her hair fall back to cover the opening.

"Well, it's better than having a WiFi based one, then I could really be in trouble!" She turned around to face him again. "But even a phone signal isn't reliable all the time, so being able to training with only body only is useful, you know?"

"Of course!" Victor smiled. "I've been having a great time training with you, so let's keep it going!" Nat seemed as if she couldn't help but return the smile back at him.

"Dude, you're so optimistic. Makes me feel like I wanna work harder!"

"Allllright! Plus Ultra!"

"Between you and me, we'll be unstoppable!"

"Let's start with frog leaps!-" As Victor started, his phone began to go off with classical music.

"What's going on?" Nat asked as Victor pulled out his phone.

"Looks like I have a new mission..."

@Hero
@Karma15
@Axelthewanted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 28, 2016)

A Suicide Squad or Mission Impossible?
@Goose @Soultake

Vino had fought his share of battles. As one of the few freshman with battle experience he was accustom to the most dire experiences. Because of his father's "tough love" he was familiar with being in situations where his life was on the line. It thrilled him, the uncertainty of whether or not him or his opponent would make it out alive. Vino had never felt scarred to such situations and yet hear he was experiencing an almost foreign sensation. Fear.

Little drops of sweat trickled down his forehead. As he held the faux nine millimeter in his hand he grew anxious.it had been almost ten minutes since he stormed in at super human speeds, stopping the process of transactions and withdraws. His dramatic outburst and cool exterior had let the crowd know he meant business. However,they grew had been crouched to the ground for several minutes and we're growing restless. Vino began to appear as if he were stalling.

The four highly trained guards known as, The Elite Four, grew suspicious of the speedsters actions. He had managed to gain control over the first level yet seemed to be stalling. The average bank robber would have taken the money and simply left. Did this criminal have a different motive? Even as the read head thug held them hostage with a gun they continued to keep a calm exterior.Their minds raced to find an opening. The man's reflexes enabled him to react to the slightest stimuli. Significantly, when he threatened to shoot a civilian who tried to stealthily dial 911. Thus,the guards declared that his speed was not only speed based but altered spatial perception. This further complicated things as they could not make a move and risk having him fire at the crowd. With his speed it would be possible.

What troubled Vino was the possibility that the four guards would catch his bluff, that they would realize that his gun was only loaded with blanks.

Elite Four member Marcus Sloan was the senior no nonsense militaristic guard in The Elite Four. He felt displeasure at his unit being called The Elite Four, feeling it was too revealing of their abilities. Sloan did not take well to bull shit, and his keen intuition as well years of experience  proved to be a match for the young Vino. It was a battle of wits, a clash of guts. The kind of psychological battle where the first to lose their nerve lost.

"Tell me kid, what's the hold up. You have us where you want us. Why not that the cash and go." He dangerously questioned. "You're either a scared little boy whose in over his head and doesn't know what to do, or stalling."

He continued to dangerously tread deeper. "If you are stalling, the million dollar question is why?"

What pissed Vino off was not Sloan's sharp intuition,or inquiry of his real motives, but his suggestion that Vino was a coward. If there was one thing that Vino Ventonelli hated it was being underestimated.

"Cock sucking little shit. Shut your old ass down grandpa before shit starts getting real." He indicated the gun to remind the guards who held the power. "See this right here Grandpa? Unless you got a regeneration quirk you better shut your ass up before I have you choke on my bullets."

The other three guards nudged at their comrade, warning him to quiet down.

"Bull shit. It's probably not even loaded and even if it were, you wouldn't be able to pull the trigger. Put the gun down son. I've seen young men like you my whole life. Masquerading as something your not. Pretending to be men when in actuality they're boys."

For Vino this had been the last straw. He knew that he would have blown the man's head off had the gun been loaded. This old shit had to be silenced one way or another. Vino had to do something to regain credibility. The old man's rambling was beginning to stir up the crowd, and Vino knew it were only a matter of time before he lost control.

The former assassin took in a deep inhale. Tucking his diaphragm in he emitted a murderous wave of killing intent. The aura spread in the air like mist, engulfing itself in the crowd of civilians. Under his ski mask laid a grotesquely enraged disposition. In those mere moments his youthful red eyes morphed into an icy blue.

"That killing intent..." Sloan immediately retreated his argument, heeding the advice of his commrades. The boy, despite his youth emitted a killing intent that rivaled that of the fiercest killers. Sloan then knew that if the situation demanded it, the boy would slaughter them all.
"Tch" The man scoffed. "Please son, spare the rest of them. If you have to, kill me."

Vino would have sighed in relief if it had not meant breaking his cover. The killing intent act was a trick he had learned as a boy. Often times a battle was won without the need of actual confrontation. In the animal world predators would ward off rivals by emitting a similar murderous expression. In an act of desperation he had threatened the lives of everyone in the room with his own murderous demeanor. At his core he did not wish to kill anyone. In the past he might have, but his promise to renounce his past was sincere. Plus considering God's Eye's near omnipotence she would be on his ass instantly.

"BANG!!!"  A thundering sound projected from the upper floors. The crowd ducked their heads down, many scattered off into a panic.

"Elendel, Bitt. What the fuck was that?!" Vino spoke into his communication links when he noticed The Elite Four distracted by the civilian panic.

"Go, go, go. We have to leave now!" Elendel spoke frantically.

"El? Holy shit man you actually pulled it off." Vino remarked incredulously.

"Yes, yes. That's not important right now. I accidentally tipped off every guard on the third floor. If we do not leave in the next three minutes it is game over."

"I trust you two have a plan?" A familiar yet uncharacteristically composed voice came from Bitts end.

Vino almost didn't realize the owner of the voice."Bitt? Hahaha, what do you know. The shrimp survived." 

He scanned the room. The Four Guards would pounce on him the moment they sensed something was wrong. He would have to act fast. Fortunately, him and his two comrades knew a thing or two about being fast.

"Yeah I got a plan. Lose your pursuers and hall ass to the first floor. There might be some uh visual interference but if you just run straight you will reach the door. "Don't worry about any of the guards. I got this"

Elendel felt unsure about the red head's makeshift plan. "Visual interference? W-What the hell are you talking about Ventonelli."

Vino reached for his back pocket and took out a stash of smoke pellets he had stolen from the school supply closet. He tossed them to the ground and within seconds he obscured the entire first floor in black smog

"Trust me Breezy!"

"It's Breeze.." Elendel replied.

"Whatever bro" Vino turned to the The Elite Four, who as a result of his smoke stint appeared as mere shadows in his field of view.

"Only got one shot at this" he said to himself.
The red head speedster ran in place for several seconds. Gathering all of his velocity and potential kinetic energy into one place. Like a rocket sprung into orbit he darted forward at the four professional guards.

Had it not been for the smoke clouding their vision and the frenzied panic of the crowd they would have partied off the speedsters blow. Like an opportunistic hunter Vino lunged towards the guards. He launched a barrage of knife hand blows aimed towards the vital point to the side of their neck at super speed.

"Blood Rush!" The four men dropped to the floor unconscious as Vino hit their pressure points simultaneously. He turned his attention back at the exit and sprang into a stride. His pace picked up gradually, reaching 80 miles an hour within 30 seconds and clicking at 250 within minutes.

Vino Ventonelli had left the bank in the same manner he arrived. Running so fast that to the untrained eye he was only a blur.
​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Sep 28, 2016)

*Shadows of the Past: Misfortune is Adulthood *​

"Well, clearly I haven't." She replied in her usual caustic tonality. Paul couldn't help but let his face slip his lips into a bit of a slant. He tilted his head as shoulders adorned plated cloth sagged down with a confused gasp that had escaped him.

"Well, do you plan on going at all? Its a big event after all, in celebration of you might I add." She inhaled more of the toxic fumes inside her pipe before releasing them in a puff so elegant that the clouds sailing across the sky seem to darken in sheer jealousy at such a casual act. It had become a daily routine for her, smoking on the balcony in an defiant act against nature by forming such perfectly shaped smoke from such disgusting materials so that the simple culonimbus could only stop and stare in envy and spite at the feat. Granted, it was only a theory Paul had about why she did it so often, along with the fact her quirk allowed her circumvention the dangers of such a habitual activity as a secondary act of defiance, but the presence of a psychologist wasn't necessary that to see she was more addicted to the style of the smoke than the nicotine. She was thinking, if only for a moment, about the quirey presented to her, though it was more than likely about whether or not it was worth her time to answer rather than an answer herself. The answer came when she spoke.

"If I wanted to be surrounded by a bunch of entry-level ass kissers, I could just walk out in the street Paul. You honestly think I'm going to waste my time strutting out in high heels for some stupid arrest of a big blob?" Her tone was dismissive as it was acrimonious. "Dumbass thing didn't even put up a decent fight, and I got my new stalletos dirty savings a couple of dumb kids."

Paul could barely comprehend what she spoke, the fact she could be so disparaging at her own accomplishment was insane. It was no surprise to have this kind of attitude regarding her normal missions, her actions where the prime example of heroism at it's finest. It wasn't long before Paul found himself stammering in response to these words.


She took another breath of smoke and released it, forming another work worthy of putting and end to DaVinchi's entire artistic career with a effortlessly snide breath. "That's what heroes do, Paul. Or at least that's what real heroes do, I wouldn't expect a rescue specialist to understand." Paul could feel his teeth grind in agitation as his shoulders stiffened, fingernails scraping against the palm of skin as his fist clamped shut. He hated when she spoke Ill of his chosen career as if it were less than hers, and it wasn't a rarity for it to be brought up. It was the origin point of many an argument between them, but in this context, when he froze up when that young girl was about to eaten by that...that thing, he didn't have much to say back to her in terms of defense of his standpoint.

She continued unabashed. "Having a party throw every time a big bad is caught is like giving a hispanic maid a raise every time they don't steal shit from your dresser. Oh good, your kid didn't piss their pants when they slept for once. Woopty-queefing-doo. Let's get them that laptop they want so they can be a little shit online and gorge themselves on Mountain Dew and jack off to low quality jpgs of me in a sundress."

"You think kids are masturbating to pictures of you in a sundress?"

"I know everyone is masturbating to pictures of me somewhere, at some point, even if they don't know who I am. Regardless of sexuality, I'm just a perfect fantasty. It can't be helped." She stated with a sort of sagely aura that one might expect from a eastern monk. Paul couldn't help but furrow his brow at this remarkable claim. There was no doubt she was attractive, goddess like ever, though that might have been personal bias, but delusions like these were v the kind he couldn't help but shoot down.

"Aren't you selling yourself a bit there?" Paul questioned.

"Are you asking that question sincerely, or are asking to ask?" She shot back. Paul slunk back from the conversation verbally, not able to remark in meaningful way to her comment. She had an disturbingly graceful way of shutting down other people's dialogues. She took another breath of smoke and birthed another perfect cloud of toxicity. "Paul, do you have any balls at all? I know I've seen them, and at them they seemed pretty big, they felt pretty big as well, but I can't say now wether or not they are still there after the whole Obake incident. If you don't have any balls, then I'll have to kindly ask you to find yourself a woman who can deal with a man missing 2/3s of his manhood. There's a fetish for that, right? Lord knows you'd gotten your rocks off to far more depraved kinks. Tata. Off you go. Stick your ballless dick inside the next nearest uterus that isn't bolted down." His stomach shrank as he heard her weave a seemless vapor of pure, untainted toxicity that shot at him like a dagger, chopping him up and leaving him on the floor only three inches tall. How this woman wasn't in any form of legal system had always confounded him.

Her hips shifted to the side as she adjusted her hair to the side with her free hand. "He's going to break out, you know." The sheer bluntness of her statement had completely caught Paul off guard. "It might take a while this time, a few months at best. They don't a system to keep that living human garbage in a cell for long. Maybe in some odd years. He's going to come back, Paul. If you haven't found your missing testicles by then, you'll be in big trouble. After the trouble you gave him, he'll be after you far soon her than me. You'll end up in the same situation as you were back then. Then what'll you do? Facing down that man, with defenseless people under your protection...


-----------------------------

"_OBAKEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!_" Slickback howled as he threw a strand of gel at the side of the beast's face. Yanking back will all his force, he flung the beast into open flames. "If you really are a skeleton...then it's time to give you a proper burial, once for all!!"

*The Vindictive Confidence of the Rescue Hero!! Slickback Strikes Back Next Park With Colette!!*

@Hero @P-X 12

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 28, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel considered his partner curiously, the boy was vastly different than his previous encounter.  Granted a few minutes in class was hardly the way to truly know someone but it felt odd that he was so different now.  Before he had been innocent, perhaps, or at least earnest, but on the mission he was somewhat colder.

Was this the way that heroes were supposed to act on missions?  Maybe he was reading too much into it; focused he could understand and he would be the last to criticize someone for keeping emotion out of critical situations.  Still something didn't sit right about it.

"Daniel, Takoda, Meliena, Blake! One of the criminals has escaped! Get out of the staircase!"  Any potential response was shattered when the villain entered below.  Immediately Daniel shifted his focus, analyzing what he could about the man.   Mutant-type quirk, that was maybe good news.  At least the majority of the man's abilities would probably be physical in nature, there were far worse matches.  Of course the chances the man had at least some physical abilities far in excess of humans went up dramatically because of it.

Still, the stairwell was a very poor arena for them.  Daniel might take pride in his athleticism but he wouldn't scale a wall like their opponent was.  And a bad exchange could quickly turn into an uncontrolled plummet of several stories.  That might not kill him but it would sure take him out of the fight.

He looked to the door to the floor they were on and back Graviton.  It would be nice to have some ways to communicate ahead of time that wouldn't tip off the villain.  Of course it would be nice to have some knockout gas too, or any number of other things that would end this before it starts.  

Without taking his eyes off the man he spoke quietly to Graviton, "time's getting critical I think.  We don't have a lot to waste here; work together and finish him quickly or I can stall him while you go up, hopefully join the others to deal with the mastermind."

In theory they were a good pair but they didn't have any experience in working together yet.  And they couldn't afford that to cause slowness.  He might be dubious of his chances against a professional in a fight but he was pretty sure he could at least stall the man for a few minutes.  He'd leave it up to Graviton though.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 28, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
The Hunt*​

@Wizzrobevox @Hero


Hero said:


> Isaac/Camila/Colette
> The Hunt
> Part 6
> 
> ...



Michael suddenly felt something in the distance. Like a pool of heat that's been collected. "Hey, do you feel that?" As he looked over, he spotted a giant pyre rising into the air. "What the - is that Camilla?" Isaac, looking onwards, activated his Quirk as his body into a lustrous quicksilver, using his new form to sense the heat in the distance. "There's something else out there. OK, Miguel - Michael, come on!"

The two made their way through the darkness of Okabe's insides, each following the source of the flame reaching into the black sky. As they reached their destination, they were greeted by a familiar face as well as what he believed to be the children from what he could sense. Camilla unleashed her flames once more, that bellow of flames illuminated the room once again. With the newer illumination, it was revealed that these children were kept in some kind of egg sac. What's more, there were more than just children there. He could pick out many people who were of much greater age. The thing bothered him the most, though, was the sight of skeletons littering the ground. "Well, looks like backup's here." Michael and Isaac met up with their fiery teammate and as Isaac went to talk to his sister, Michael looked over at what Camilla was staring at.

He did not expect what he found. At about 50 meters away, there were over a dozen black creatures, all of whom shared a frightening similarity with Okabe. "Okay, what the hell are those?" Camilla, looking over to the impending horde, called over to Michael. "Those things? They're copies of that huge thing we're in." She turned her attention over to the trapped civilians. "These people have been kept here by those things ever since they were eaten. Some of them have spent decades trapped. Others . . ." Michael looked down at the skeletal remains of some poor innocents, horrified at what this creature was capable of. _"It's been around for that long? How many people has this thing devoured?" _

Michael looked over to the copies as they advanced and quickly tried to think up a plan. _"Let's see. We're currently trapped in the insides of this monster. It appears we're in some kind of dimension."_ He took out his phone to test the signal. _"No connection. As predicted."_ He put his phone back and begin to slowly advance himself. _"If we're inside of the Okabe's body, that would mean these things are a part of the Okabe itself. Like some sort of immune system. If we can do some damage to them and the rest of this thing, we might be able to cripple it from the inside or worse!"_ He turned back to Camilla and Isaac. "We might be to help stop this thing from the inside, but first, we need to secure the civilians." 

Michael ran towards the Okabe "cells", punching one of them square in the center of it's face. "We divide them up equally!" He outstretched his arms. "Now let's see if this works! Heat Knuckle!" Michael punched the ground with both, drying the wet ground in two straight pathways and starting two plumes of flame down the paths. The two lines then formed a circle, creating a ring of fire surrounding him and five other cells. As they all tried to rush their way out of the ring, Michael took it as an opportunity to get the first hit in, striking two of them in the legs to slow them down.

As the cells were damaged, Michael came to the realization that they were significantly weaker than their progenitor. Still though, several of them struck him at once, knocking him down and causing him to reel back. "Vulcan Surge!" Michael's heat skyrocketed, as his punches were enough to ignite his fists and feet in the process of his attack. If it weren't for them, it would be difficult for them to keep track of, let alone attack, their target. Michael moved like a blur, sweeping from one target to the next like it was nothing. One target would have it's arm shattered, another it's leg rendered useless, and another it's face burned to hell and back. Each time he struck, he ducked away from their field of view; taking advantage of the group's tendency to prioritize offensive formations rather than defensive and scouting ones, leaving several obvious blind spots open for him to exploit. It was as his grandfather said:



> "There is no such thing as fighting fair when a life is on the line. Do whatever it takes in order to survive."



Michael jumped in between two of the cells and dodged their attacks, causing them to hit each other. He then punched his way into a newly created hole in it's defenses and released some of his heat inside of it. The creature wailed as it burned from the inside out. As the second primed for an attack of oportunity now that it's target seemed to be stuck, he pulled out his fist and jumped into the air, dodging the attack like it was child's play, then came down with a gravity enhanced Axe kick onto it, killing it in the process.

The last three cells attempted to swarm Michael, with a quadrupedal one in the front and two otherx to the side. Michael met their charge with his own, but then slid across the floor at the last minute, sliding underneath the front before delivering a kick with all of his weight behind it. The kick was powerful enough to launch the large creature off of it's front legs. Michael then used his arms to launch himself off the ground and delivered another kick, this time with both legs. The kick broke through its defense and sent it on its back, leaving it open to a Heat Knuckle to its vitals.

With only two remaining, they opted for a new strategy: each one surround the target from one angle and attack. Michael got ready for said attack, covering his front while waiting for the other to attack his back so he could strike one as he blocked the other. What he hadn't expected was that they attacked with a delay; as the front's strike was blocked, the back's strike baited out his kick and dodged, then struck him while he was open. Michael quickly regained his bearings and attempted to cause them to attack each other once again. Unfortunately, they seemed to have learned from the mistakes of the others and shifted their attacks from each other to Michael, knocking down once more.

Picking himself up, Michael decided on one more trick. As the cells waited for him to attack, Michael rushed towards them, both arms primed to strike. As they both went to attack from the front, using the same delay strategy, Michael, at the lest moment, sent his heat into the ground, turning the ground into a small plume of fire and burnt ground. As the cells hesitated and attempted to turn around and get out of the heat, Michael struck them both square in the face, each with heat, each killing blows.

Finished, Michael took a seat as he saw his teammates take out the last of their cells. "So," he said, picking his behind off of the floor. "You guys still up for breaking this guy from the inside?"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma15 (Sep 28, 2016)

Roman Durosier
There Are Stranger Things Than A Broken Heart:
Death Wish
@Hero 


"Next" A tall slender figure flew through the gym ropes landing head first into the pile of gym equipment.

Roman Durosier stood at the rings center, his fists clad in thin boxing mitts. The white haired young man fought without the protection of a headgear as the fury of jabs flung towards his head. Roman parried them off with apathetic scorn. He dropped his attacker instantly by stepping in through his guard the moment he recoiled his arm back to prepare for another barrage of jabs. With a swift liver blow the freshman boxer fell to his knees, the last image his eyes registered was the view of Roman's boxing shorts.

"Two of you come at me this time." He barked at the crowd of boxers lining up outside the gym. The french teenager had attracted the attention of a majority of the boxers in the freshman class. The crowd had been compelled by his alluring wager. Knock him out and you would win a souvenir from The Silhouette himself. One after another the eager freshman rushed inside the ring, stepping into Roman's domain with the naive thought that they would stand a chance. He dealt with them all the same, brutal and efficient like a mad dog.

Now two fighters would be coming at him. To his left stood the regional lightweight champion boxer of the junior division. On his right was a red head who, although only being an inch or two taller, possessed preternaturally long limbs. Roman the ginger had a mutant class quirk, perfect for a physical fighter. He did not know the other kid's quirk but he didn't care. He did not care for much these days. Since his near death experience he found himself unmoved by the notion of getting hurt. Pain was only second to death, and he had already gotten a taste of that.

"You pussies gonna sit there all day or fight?" He taunted. The two boxers nodded in unspoken agreement. They would pound the french kid to a pulp, and wipe the cocky smirk off his face.

The boxer with the long appendages lunged forward with a straight jab. Roman's face jerked backwards under the pressure of the fighter's heavy jab. Another jab sent a chill through his ribs. He directed his attention to his side where the light weight boxer came at his with a swarm of hits. Unable to react to them all, Roman used his right elbow to absorb the impact. Upon making contact with the fighters fist he propelled counter clockwise, reducing the blow's impact by moving in a contrary position. The technique ended with Roman planting a crippling hook punch to the fighter's jaw, knocking him senseless.

"That all you got bi-" Everything nearly went black as a second jab connected with the right side of his face.

"Talk Shit, Get Hit Bitch!" The kid with the long arms spat. Roman regained his stance, ignoring the blood emanating from his busted lip. The earlier blow had enabled him to figure out the kid's quirk. The long armed fighter had the ability to extend his limbs, and by utilizing it in short explosive bursts he was able to deliver lightning flash flicker jabs.

Roman readjusted his stance, taking on an open guard which left his entire right side open. He stood unnerved and still, daring his opponent to strike. Like so many fighters with lacked real combat experience his opponent took the bat and propelled another flicker jab forward. In the few seconds that preceded his strike Roman had used Breaking Bad to augment his sympathetic system, pumping it with neurotransmitters to stimulate his spatial perception. With superhuman reaction time he zipped his head downward as he evaded the jab. Roman weaves his head upward and planted his right foot forward, establishing a strong swift pivot. He brought his fist forward and finished his opponent off with an uppercut.

"Next" He cried out as he spat out the residual blood in his mouth

An interjecting voice broke through the riled up crowd of hormonal teenagers. A busty figured red haired woman stood on top of the unconscious body of the seven foot giant Roman had knocked out earlier.

"Sorry to interrupt your little display of testosterone but you've just been served." She threw a brown folder at the shirtless teenager. 

Roman only had to read the word mission to instantly drop his failed attempt at releasing his pent up emotions. He was already savaging for a shirt in preparation for his next assignment. He needed to get out there again, more importantly he desperately wanted to his something, or be hit.

"Oh, don't change on my account." The large breast woman stared at him blankly, as if he were nothing more than a piece of meat.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 29, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Part 7











_______________________

"You're going to need more than a grease fire to defeat me!" Obake laughed mockingly rising from the flames. His eyes surveyed the battlefield. It was essentially a 1 on 1. The villain didn't know much about Colette's abilities, except she was some type of sensor since she was the only hero to have detected him in the beginning. However she was only a hero in training, a non factor. "Making quick work of her will be easy..." Obake smiled maliciously, launching his counter assault. From his mouth spewed a sea of greenish brown bile fluid that crashed in vicious waves approaching Slickback, also effectively obscuring the teacher's vision. Acting quickly Obake quadrupled in size and starting to undergo the transformation into his beetle mode. Now ready with dual offensive and defensive capabilities, Obake took advantage of the opening he created with Slickback to blitz Colette who was spectating.

Obake, who was more of a monster than ever, shot out a hand at Colette, but the female student was ready. In a quick and nimble fluid motion, Colette evaded the dirty attack, and landed gracefully on Obake's forearm sprinting up it. "She's decent..." Obake noted watching the blue haired zombie quickly close the distance between her and his torso, "however, decent won't be good enough." With his free arm, Obake delivered a devastating punch that traced down his arm to connect with Colette. She crossed her arms into an X to block the assault, but she didn't have the strength to withstand the critical blow. A loud crack filled the air as Obake's fist slammed into Colette. The force of the hit sent the young girl tumbling across the charred ground like a rock skipping water, before crashing into a fiery redwood that had begun to collapse.

"Colette *cough*!" Slickback yelled, straining to see what was going on through the smoke. He couldn't see what was happening, but from the sounds of things, it didn't sound too good. Slickback ran blindly through the smoke. "Please, don't be too late." Obake was a merciless villain and was a proud practitioner of overkill. Anyone else might have moved onto the next target, but Obake wanted to make sure Colette was dead. 



Sensing his harmful intent, Colette's eyes opened and she rose to her feet, patting out the fire that had started on her legs and arms. She had a taste of Obake and for this next attack, she knew that she must move a step faster. "FOUND YOU" Obake roared, extending his fat tongue. Colette leaped over the wet muscle, cresting through the air in a graceful arc as she avoided being eaten, and moved towards Obake. Now within striking range, Colette catapulted herself off the ground and spun through the air like a dreidel to finally drive her heel down on Obake's mask. The force of the hit caused a few cracks to ripple through the villain's porcelain mask.

Obake reacted immediately, lunging back at Colette in a heated rage. "You CUNT!" he screamed angrily. "I intended to kill Greaser first, but you've crossed the line." And then Obake was gone, his body disappearing in a blur of motion. Colette stood her ground, patiently to anticipate an attack. Obake emerged from a veil of fire and ash behind her, tongue swaying side to side with murderous intent. Colette spun around to counter. She swatted away Obake's hands with her one available arm since the other was broken and with her feet. However the hero didn't notice Obake's hair writhing on the ground and was overwhelmed when the tendrils wrapped around her leg. Brutally, Obake raised the girl high in the air and slammed her into the ground, forming a small crater. He raised Colette once more, but this time drew her close to his face. She was unconscious, blood dripping from her ear, nose, and forehead. This sight caused Obake to shake uncontrollably in glee. As he raised the defeated Colette over his mouth to be devoured, Slickback broke through a cloud of smoke with his eyes shifting angrily between Colette's seemingly dead body and Obake.

At that instant a dazzling claw of lightning streaked down the length of the sky. The bushes and the distant trees seemed to leap forward in the brilliance of the flash. Immediately upon it came the thunder, a high, tearing noise, as though some huge thing were being ripped to pieces close above, which deepened and turned to enormous blows of dissolution. Shortly afterwards it started raining, very innocently at first, but the sky was packed tight with clouds and gradually the drops grew bigger and heavier, until it was a dismal rain that that seemed to have the goal of filling the entire world with its leaden beat. In a few seconds the ground was covered with water and over it, to a height of inches, rose a haze formed of a myriad minute splashes. Bright, dreadful flashes of lightning continued to paint the sky and a clap of thunder shook heaven and the wilderness. 












Simultaneously a whirlwind broke out, tugging the boughs of the sequoias seizing any last embers that burned under the ashes. At the bottom of this unfathomed deluge of teeming rain stood two foes going head to head for the final time. Obake started hammering the ground with all his might as the sky continued to open up, the rain still pouring heavily down upon them. He looked up at the sky and laughed maniacally. "Even after all this time, you still can't manage to save a single person," Obake mocked the teacher coldly, still holding Colette upside down. "It's now only you against me, but knowing your track record first hand...you won't even be able to save yourself."
@Wizzrobevox @P-X 12 ​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Axelthewanted (Oct 1, 2016)

Kenny Klyde
Hello Ms.Guidance Counselor!
@Hero , @Wizzrobevox , @Karma15​

It was peaceful morning, the sky had it’s blue skin covered with small white clouds that traveled into one direction, like a pack of wolves all moving in perfect unison, trying to reach the same goal. The Sun’s powerful rays would brighten up a huge and powerful settlement, a school that educated the world's most gifted students in the ways of being a protector, a saviour, a role-model, a symbol of truth and justice, how to be selfless and compassionate, to be a “Hero”. Within this vast establishment teenagers of all kinds would roam around it’s infrastructure, as well as enjoying its many fruits and opportunities that this place had to offer. You could hear various conversations that went on simultaneously throughout the area. It brought life to this otherwise hallowed establishment. They were the future, they are soon to be new beacons of hope for this country and maybe even for the whole world. Laying back on the soft, green grass , under a big tree that it’s vine and leaves created a big shady area that kept the soil cold and fresh, slept a boy the hailed from the red leaf country Quebec, Canada, nicknamed by his peers as the “Sky Prince”. He had his hands crossed under the back of his head, using them as pillows to cushion his head as kept himself in a deep slumber, feeling the cold and soft breeze caress his body as it blew ever so casually, knocking a few leaves from time to time from the tree, creating an ever so passive and tranquil atmosphere. A bubble in which only harmony resided and the world turned as it always does, forgetting the existence of this place as various students come and go but never bothered to stop and enjoy the scenery that nature wanted to offer to them, everyone always in a rush but to him was calm and gentle, like the breeze that kept him company and the birds that sang their sweet and blissful tune as they flew by. 


Here he dreamt. He was dreaming of a sweet memory that has scarred him ever since he left his country. There time would loop over and over a scene that seem like just yesterday to him. Here he would meet a red head girl, followed by a neon glowing hair girl. They would laugh and contemplate about the times spent together until finally they kissed the blackened hair boy on his cheeks. Then a school bell would ring and the story would replay itself once again. 


After some time had passed he would hear a distant calling out for him. It was strange. He couldn’t recognize this voice, yet it would echo in his dreams, like siren in the sea calling out for its land-dweller lover.The voice would keep calling out for him tenaciously.


“Wake up, Kenny. Wake up…”


This voice would slowly distorted the world in which the boy dreamed of, making it turn into stactic as he slowly regained consciousness. But he didn’t want to let go of this dream, he would try to hold on to it as much as possible, but the more he tried to hold on to it the more it faded away. It was then that the boy dressed in green and black began to slowly open his eyes while simultaneously regaining his conciousness and his senses, exposing the emerald shine that reflected from the iris of his eyes. At first his sight was blurry but he could there was a figure of a person standing right infront of him but he couldn’t tell who it was. He would blink his eyes once more, making his vision ever so clear and that was the moment when he saw a sight that struck him down like lightning from a thundercloud.


“Huh?”

A woman stood before him. Her hair was crimson red while having golden highlights on the bangs of her hair expressing a fiery aura that emanated from her. Her was beautiful, her eyes sharp and enticing, with a lavender colored iris that would captivate most men to this predator. Her lips were plump and divine that look so tender as well as alluring to the poor awakened teenager. Her body was slim, having a tight waist and wide hips. Her flesh was mostly exposed by the lack of full length clothing, causing her to show off the various tattoos that covered her flesh. Yet came the two things that kept his eyes fixed and mesmerized on her. Her breast were huge and perfectly shaped that were only hidden by a bikini top that she had on along with a black unbuttoned coat, that made her breasts the highlight of her look, it was like the perfect bait for a prey  fall upon as they fell to the mercy of this vicious predator. A sweet delicacy and sweet sight for sore eyes. 


“Hey kusha-boy wake up.”


Kenny’s eyes would suddenly widen, being caught off guard by this voluptuous figure, for a brief second before returning back to their usual calm state, making his reaction hardly even noticeable in such a small interval of time. It was here when he would sit up straight and look up to this fiery hair woman.



“Eh?...” He would say still a bit confused about the situation.


“Don’t ‘Eh’ me Kusha-boy, get up. It’s time for you to realize your first tasked on being a hero. You’ve been picked to go on a mission with me and solve crime like the heroes that you will all are here to become.” She said with a lively tone a voice which for the moment was obnoxiously loud for him.


“Me? Go on a mission with you? When did all this happen? Who are you? Wait… Did you just called Kusha-boy?”


He would rise up to his feet, placing his hand on the ground, pushing downwards to create leverage to help get on his feet. He would then look to the eyes of body fit woman. Him measuring up around 6 ft in front of her but he could tell that in someway, somehow this hyperactive woman is more than she appears to be. He would notice another young man standing behind her. Like her he was well built in muscle and his hair was like platinum, but his gaze felt so… uneasy. He could feel the wind coming from him being unstable and violent as the young man just gave him a glare  with a slight wave of his hand, for the time being. He guessed that would be as close of a hello that he will get for the moment but he tried not to dwell to much on it and gave him a similar wave back to him.



“You’re a bit taller than I initially thought would be, Kusha-boy. Interesting… Anywho. I am your academy’s guidance counselor. My name is Katrina Henderson. Always here to hear about your school issues and your more… “intimate” issues. There is a crime to be solved and from time to time us from the staff are assigned with students to go on these missions with us to learn and gain experience on the field to get your feet wet. So they made a roll to see which student I would take into this assignment aaaaand…. You guessed it. You were chosen to come along with me on this mission. Congratulations.”


“I see.”


He would reply to her after finally understanding the situation he was being dragged into. He was well aware about this eventuality. It was said in the manual that some students with outstanding qualities might be assigned to go on missions to be evaluated and also get accustomed to the life of being a hero. Yet he wonder how he went from “Sky Prince” to “Kusha-boy”. 


“So I’m he’ll be my partner for this mission, correct?” He asked while referring to the muscular silver headed youngster.


“Him and one more.”

“Eh? One more?”​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kluang (Oct 1, 2016)

Zozo left the class. Rescuing is good and all but she's raise as a swordswoman. In the 21st century. The only way she can help others is by cutting and smashing. No more, no less.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 1, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Moving Forward, Young Man!*​

The floor clacked with the footsteps of students of all grade levels, commuting to classes or simply taking in the break given to them to socialize. As Victor walked down one particular hallway, he waved and greeted all the people he had come to now in his relatively short time there.

"Hey Matt, what's up? Killing those classes?"

"You know it, Vic!"

"Suzanne! Looking good~ Glad you liked my hairstyling tips!" The dirty blonde smiled shyly as she played with her scarf. However, on closer expection, it wasn't a scarf, it was her hair! So incredibly long, tied into a braid and encircled around her neck. As he pasted her, his eyes caught sight of a few more urban looking students.

"B-Daaaaaawg, Lil' J, pound it." Victor said, raising his fist to butt with their as they shuffled by him.

"Eeeh! V-man!" B-Dawg said kindly. "A couple of the boys and I were just going down to play some basketball, you up for a couple of rounds?"

"Love too, but I'm on my way to a mission right now. Next time though, alright?" Victor excused as walked backwards to continue the conversation.

"Aight, keep it 3-50 man."

"Will do!" He said readjusting himself to walk normally.

"Hiiiii Victor~" A group of girls swooned.

"Hey ladies, lovely weather we're having, isn't it?" Victor smiled as he waved and pasted by them. As he did, he noticed a certain crazy haired boy leaning against some lockers talking to some people.

"Hey hey hey! Alden! What are you doing here? Get to class, ya party animal." Victor joked as he pasted by him, earning a few laughs from the group. He continued his treck down the hall, and as he did, he couldn't help but smile to himself. He had made so many friends since he had gotten there, and so many interesting people to know with so many different qualities about them. It was so refreshing, so invigorating! Such diversity he got to be apart of, how could he not be grinning ear to ear?

He was surely following the God's Eye's advice to a tee, he had made so many bonds and at the rate he was going, it would be long before they had become so strong no reveal could even shake them. Turning the corner, he pulled out his phone to check the details of his mission request. He was looking for a Katrina...Katrina, huh? That was the name of his grandma if he was correct! He wondered to himself if she would be all wrinkly as a result.



Of course, simply having the same name wouldn't constitute any such similarity to age, but Victor couldn't help but associate the too. In the middle of this train of thought, Victor walked in front of a wall, a tall wall. A wall six feet and six inches tall, this wall wore a glare that stared down directly at the young man. This wall was called...

"Burton!" Victor said in slight surprise at he looked up at the second year.

"Watch were you're going, fuckface." Burton growled at him. Victor laughed out a small apology as he scratched the back his head. "What's with the dumbass fedora?" Victor was a bit confused by the question until he properly processed it.

"Oh, I got it from my first sidekick mission. I went on patrol with a Mighty Elite and this really cool hat from them. Plus I even got like armor! Pretty cool, huh?"

"It's lame."

"What?" Victor said in surprise.

"Any dumbass could get a souvenir from a mission, hell you could one of those hay just about anywhere. Sidekick missions are all about experience and exposure, and by the looks of it, you haven't gained either." Burton snarled as he walked pasted the purple haired boy.

"Hey! I totally got experience! I even learned misdirection!" Victor pouted in protest. Burton turned his head ever so slightly to look at the child.

"You mean you didn't before?" Burton stated authoritatively as his eyes pierced right through Victor. Victor didn't really know how to respond to that comment, was misdirection just something most people knew how to do while he only learned about recently? Even if that was the case, it was something that he was able to pick up now, wasn't it?

"You can brag once you actually have something to brag about." Burton left with a scoff as he turned the corner as Victor was left a bit blindsided before he let out a sigh. 

"Toughness..." He said to himself before continuing down the hall. In any case, he had to be looking for this wrinkly Katrina person. He should probably ask around to find out where he could find her, or at the very least find someone who could contact her. Just was he was about to open the double doors to another section of the hallway he noticed that the door handle had recently been adorned with stickers urging people to join the gardening club. They were really well made, such detail for such small things! They had precious dot eyes and a smile that was inviting as it was kindly, who wouldn't want to join after seeing such a thing? What would the kids of this school come up with next?

  Leaning down a bit to admire the cute objects, he heard a voice.






"Ah, sorry about that." Victor said casually as he removed his face from the mammories of the red hair in front on front him. "I was appreciating the flower stickers that the gardening club put up on the doors! They're super cool!" He said with glee as he pointed at them. As he pointed at the door, he noticed a familiar face.

"Oi! Roman is that you?" He greeted wasting no time in walking towards him and giving him arm over shoulders shake in the most friendly manner. "How ya been, buddy? Haven't seen you since the mission!" He then noticed the relaxed looking kid who was also part of this group. "Hey there! My name's Victor! Victor Rickter! What's your name?" He greeted the boy ecstatically with a vigorous handshake. During this exchange, Sofia had started tugging at the red-head's coat.


@Hero @Axelthewanted @Karma15


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission - The Mad Bomber Part IX*​
> 
> 
> "More machine than man? I wouldn't say that - " The old man started up another coughing fit. "Although I admit it'd probably make my life a hell of a lot easier." He started to tap on something, almost like a keyboard. "As for remote control, they're actually given a rudimentary AI. My design of course. Yeah, they're all programed to do one thing only and do it well. All I do is control more . . . specific tasks."
> ...


Melaina gets a view of everything downwards with infrared to check on the heroes visually while moving away from the woman who seemed to be using shockwaves somehow. Did the heroes fail completely? Her mind rushes with ideas to deal with the situation at hand. She needs information before facing the enemy and a few resources, then and only then she'll fight. The timer they were on just decreased greatly thanks to this.
"Sounds like this isn't part of anyone's plan old man. If you give us info we'll keep playing your game."
As Melaina runs away, she touches doors along the way for brief moments making them disappear.
"Blake, what's your current thread count?"



> As the two travelled up the stairs, they started to feel small shockwaves emanating from the bottom floor. There were sounds of explosions coming from below that became louder and more pronounced over time. Then, for a short moment, they stopped.
> 
> Then something terrible happened. Something even the old man hadn't really expected. One of the other criminals suddenly exploded from out of the ground, coming out of it at a breakneck pace.





> "Daniel, Takoda, Meliena, Blake! One of the criminals has escaped! Get out of the staircase!"





> The criminal jumped onto the staircase on the third floor. As it came into focus, it became clear that this individual had a Mutant Quirk; his shin was a purple hue with a strange sheen. His head was covered with a wool hat, his face covered with chitinous mask-like mass. His eyes were yellow and sharp, with his glare piercing the air around them. His hands were bare, each containing claw-like nails and his feet were misshapen, containing two toes replete with large talons for nails. He wore nothing but tattered cloth, with each article looking as if it was going to fall off at any moment. His body was damaged significantly, with wounds covering a significant amount of him.
> 
> He let out a loud gravelly rasp as he stretched out his body. "I told you bringing in a new guy was a bad move. Now we gotta make a run for it." The man looked around and noticed Daniel and Takoda on the stairway. "Huh. Well, look at that. Hostages." His back arched as he jumped up and started to crawl up the walls slowly.



Daniel and Takoda hear Melaina buzz through the coms.
"You two, the goal is to stay alive before anything else. Keep him busy while we deal with our current target, we'll regroup with you if possible."
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel considered his partner curiously, the boy was vastly different than his previous encounter.  Granted a few minutes in class was hardly the way to truly know someone but it felt odd that he was so different now.  Before he had been innocent, perhaps, or at least earnest, but on the mission he was somewhat colder.
> ...



Things didn't seem great, not in the slightest.  "There's nothing we can do here but fight." Graviton looked around best he could, "We need to find anything we can..." He commented, there had to be something around there they could use... There were still bombs in the stairway, so the first priority was to get out of there as quick as possible. "Let's get to a better position. We'll take him together. There is no point in sacrificing ourselves right now." He growled as he dashed down the hallway. "Try and find something for us to use! We'll don't know what his abilities are, but I would think he doesn't know ours either!" There was no telling of anything would work, or if these two could defeat the criminal, but he appeared to be wounded and this would be their best chance to strike. The bombs had been set on the stairs behind them... perhaps if they used something to set them off...


----------



## Karma15 (Oct 2, 2016)

There Are Stranger Things Than A Broken Heart

A Wayward Love
@Axelthewanted @Wizzrobevox @Hero 












-Moments Before Meeting w/ The Group

"Don't go" She pleaded gazing into his austere gray eyes. The brown skinned girl placed a warm hand on the boy's broad shoulders. A stray thought surfaced in the back of her mind. Stop him, hurt him if you have to. Hurt him before he hurts himself.

 

"What are you doing." He questioned her with a glare of unfamiliarity, as if the last five years together had been a fabrication.

"Stopping you from leaving, it's what I should have done when I knew a loose cannon like Damian Bourne was the supervising hero in that mission you went on."

Roman's eyes widened with incredulous disbelief. "How the hell do you know Damian?"

"You weren't the only charity case you know. Last I checked we both were brought under Hodges' care. Did you ever wonder how much of a coincidence it was that we were both taken in by the old man?Two foreign orphans taken in by a war vet, trained to be soldiers." Her heart felt heavy as she spoke. "Lately, it feels like everything we do, all of our actions, they've all been predetermined. Fate. As if the Gods...no, as if something is pushing us along, like we're part of some chess game."

"Freya. What the hell are you talking about. You're doing that freaky shit again, the whole Gods and fate talk. It's all cra-" He held his tongue, knowing her temper.

"It's all what?! Crap! Is that what you think Roman. Open your eyes, see what's happening here. Damian brought us to America to be something else, something more. Heroes, soldiers. Fate brought us together through Damian, and in the same way it almost took you too. You could have died in New York!"

A dark pit formed in Roman's throat. His heart felt heavy and his throat felt dry. "Look."

He clasped his palms on her shoulders, gazing into her deep brown eyes. "It isn't your job to worry about me. I'm not some kid alright, besides have you forgotten why we're here? Heroes. We're here to be heroes. Life, death, none of that matters anymore."

"Heroes? Cut the shit!" She cursed. Freya broke free of his embrace. "Your heart stopped, you almost died. Donovan told me everything. Your heart fucking stopped and you could have died! And now you're back here acting like you're above it all, above death. Taking on all these assignments, the reckless fights. You call that heroic?! What you're doing doesn't make you a hero, it makes you a pussy!"

He could see the tears forming in her eyes.

"Open your fucking eyes Roman. I-I don;t have anyone else. Hodges died and you're all I have left." Freya stepped in closer. She rested her hand on his chest, her hand pulsed against the lub thub sound of his racing heart beat.

A hurricane swirled in her heart and that lingering thought resurfaced. The tenacious desire to anchor him, hold him down, and stop him from leaving. She would throw her heart in the line of fire, expose the submerged emotions trapped within.

"R-Roman, I can't lose you. I just can't you know." She drew herself in closer, nudging towards his face. "Stay here, with me. If i-it stops you from leaving. You need to know, I lo-"

Roman gently pushed her aside with a reluctant hand. 

"Freya I-I uh, gotta go. You can't stop me, so stop. I'll uh, see you later." He stammered, prevaricating and evasively avoiding the sacred words that were to come. He gave her one last look, making sure not to look for too long. He'd never leave if he did. He knew it. Knew that looking at those hazel eyes would trap him. So he gave her a final gaze and left, without a word.

"Fuck you. Fuck you Roman. Go, Go endanger your life because you're too much of a pussy to feel. Run away, it's what you've always done best"

 

-Now-

Roman met up with his assigned group for the mission. He dropped off his travelling bag looking at an energetic Victor.

"Oi! Roman is that you?" He greeted wasting no time in walking towards him and giving him arm over shoulders shake in the most friendly manner. "How ya been, buddy? Haven't seen you since the mission!"

"Fine." Roman replied flatly, smothering the pain that lingered in his heart. "I've been fine."
​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 2, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: The Unforgettable Welcome Back*​
"Why are you here?" Camila asked of Victor condescendingly. 

"Camila, chill." Isaac replied touching his sister's shoulder "Victor knows Colette too."

"Knows? I wouldn't call sitting with us at lunch on the first day of school as 'knowing' someone. Besides, he wasn't even there on the mission, this isn't his place." She said with a folder of her arms.

"Listen," Isaac barked back angrily. "Vic isn't like that. I can attest to that since he's my roommate."

"Yeah and Colette's mine." Camila spat, pressing her chest up against Isaac to look him dead in the eye. Isaac sighed heavily.

"You know what? Fine," He gave up throwing his hands in the air. The spanish boy turned and walked over to Victor and his friends who were watching awkwardly as the siblings bickered. Isaac placed his hand on Victor's shoulder. "I think it's best if you go...I'll let you updated man, sorry."

"It's cool, I just wanted to know if she was okay. In a way, I'm kind of glad Cammy is so up thight about her, it means she's a whole bunch, even if its a bit too much!" Victor laughed before placing hand on his friend's shoulder. "Thanks man." Victor said graciously with a nod before leading the girls away.

-------------

"-in my life have I been bombarded with such rude behavior as today! The nerve of some of the people here! Unbelievable!" Remmy ranted angrily.

"At least his roommate was nice..." Sofia tried to calm her sister down, but it seemed her fumes would not end. "I really ought to go back in there and give that girl a piece of my mind! Why-"

"Hey Remmy? Sofia?" Victor interrupted, causing a temporary cease in the blue-haired girl's tyraid. "Could you do me a favor?" 

"What is it?" Remmy questioned curiously.

"Do you mind giving Colette something for when once she wakes up?"

"Well sure. What do you want us to give her?"

...........


"All packed up and ready to go!" Victor said triumphantly with the combat suit he got from his last mission carefully tucked inside his briefcase fully washed and dried. He wasted no time in hurrying to the airport to join up with his friends for his latest assignment.

@Hero @Karma15 @Axelthewanted


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 3, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

"Try and find something for us to use! We'll don't know what his abilities are, but I would think he doesn't know ours either!"

Daniel nodded as his partner darted down the hallway.  For good or for ill they were in it together.  It seemed that Graviton had the same general grasp of the situation that he had, that was good.  Surprise was a great advantage for them, neither of them were well suited for a prolonged fight and getting pinned down here would only eat away the time they had to save the building.  "Well, come and get us then," he called down before ducking through the doorway into the hall.

Once into the hallway he darted to the side far enough to clear the stairwell and turned.  He mentally released a flood of norepinephrine, a mild dose of adrenaline, and a slight blend of serotonin and testosterone.  The immediate effect was a heightening of his focus and confidence.  It might be considered artificial by some but emotions were more complicated than many give them credit.  The source of the confidence might be artificially generated, but the feeling itself was real and feelings could cause dramatic impact.

Artificial or not for the moment he felt invincible.  And while rationally he knew he was still flesh-and-blood he couldn't afford any nagging worries here.  He needed to be a hero.  He'd hit their opponent as soon as he burst through the door.  At the very least he should get the man's attention, that would give Graviton a chance to strike hard.


----------



## Hero (Oct 3, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Part 8












_______________________



Camila focused her gaze on the targets before her and let a wave of heat surge through her body, tingling right down into her palm. A spiral of flames connected with one of Obake's clones that was reminiscent of the immune system. The clone's entire structure caught alight and glowed grotesquely.

"Huracán Harambe!"

A quicksilver axe like blade formed from Isaac's pearly silver forearm. "GRAAAARGH!" Isaac grunted loudly as he struck at the Obake clone's throat with a sweeping blow of his sharp liquid, glistening blade, following through in such a motion so that not even the first jet of blood touched his clothes or arm. With one Obake down, Isaac roared and threw himself at another, smacking it viciously against the ground and swinging a right hook into its mask. Isaac exclaimed in triumph as his fist connected with his face, hoping it hurt the clone as bad as the punch hurt his knuckles. Isaac's triumphant smile turned into a yelp of pain as the Obake cell knocked him onto his back and rolled him onto his stomach, twisted his arms behind him, and locked them in place with a grip strong enough to bend steel. The position Isaac was held in hurt immensely, but more in a kind of refreshing, thrilling way, than a kind of pain that would cripple him and send him away crying. His fingernails dug into the palms of his restrained hands, and his teeth bit into his lips. "Alright, that's enough. Starch Syrup Marsh" Isaac said, morphing into a puddle of quicksilver, trapping the Obake clone and causing it to sink to its death.

Isaac was liquid in motion. As Caleb watched him from nearby, one word came to his mind "Awesome." Isaac sprang toward the three remaining Obake with his arm now transformed as a stake, hoping to catch one of them by surprise. But the clones were now harder to catch by surprise. And they had adapted to his movement and speed. They were faster, so much faster. It was also like they knew what Isaac was going to do before he actually did it. Isaac attempted to make a move, but one of the Obake halted his attack with a glancing blow to the side of his jaw. Isaac stumbled, knowing it would hurt later, but his adrenaline was running too strong for him to pay attention to it now.

"So this is what fighting someone with half a century of battle experience feels like..." Isaac admired wiping blood from his busted lip.

Distantly, Isaac realized that the children, whom Camila had presumably freed from Obake's clutches, scooted up to watch. It was as if Isaac and Obake were celebrities to them, a form of prime-time entertainment. Isaac's eyes were only on Obake, though. As they tested each other, attacking and blocking, Isaac tried to remember everything he knew about the villain. However none of it helped him here. This situation he was in, was novel and consequently, he was on his own. With each blow traded between the two adversaries, they became more familiar with each other. It wasn't long before Isaac began to anticipate Obake in the same way. Once Isaac started using that knowledge, he managed to strike down two more Obake clones. With only one clone left, Obake turned fought back harder. Isaac's heart thumped in his chest, and sweat coated his skin, seeping through his clothes.

Then the Obake finally got through. The clone moved in for an attack, coming at Isaac with the full force of its body. The hero in training blocked the worst of it, but the clone was so strong that Isaac stumbled from the impact. The Obake clone didn't waste the opportunity and dragged Isaac to the ground, trying to pin him. The way Obake was trying to contort Isaac's body would likely result in the boy's neck being broken. Isaac couldn't let that happen. Although Obake held most of Isaac to the ground, Isaac managed to shove his elbow up and smash its porcelain mask into pieces. Obake flinched and that was all Isaac needed. The hero rolled the clone over and held it down. It fought to push Isaac off, and Isaac pushed right back while also trying to maneuver the quicksilver harpoon he just produced. Isaac was certain he wouldn't be able to hold the clone much longer. Then, just as he thought he'd lose his hold, Isaac got a good grip on the lustrous silvery weapon. And like that, the harpoon came down over where Isaac believed its heart was.

Behind Isaac, Gretchen and Caleb were clapping enthusiastically. Finished, Michael took a seat watching Isaac pierce his cell and watching Camila thrust her arms deep into her cell to cause fire to spew from the cell's mouth. "So," Michael said, picking his himself off of the wet stomach floor. "You guys still up for breaking this guy from the inside?" The fight was finished, but remnants of the adrenaline and animal intensity remained in Isaac.



"Fuck yeah," the Spaniard exclaimed clenching his fist tightly, "Let's bust out of this joint." 

@Wizzrobevox @P-X 12 ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 3, 2016)

*Shadows of the Past: What Paul Mitchell is Thinking*​
"Even after all this time, you still can't manage to save a single person," Obake mocked the teacher coldly, still holding Colette upside down.

"It's now only you against me, but knowing your track record first hand...you won't even be able to save yourself."
Obake could only sneer at the admission of the pro hero with a disgustingly tooth smile.

"It's because you know I'm speaking the truth. It's a good thing to accept one's own failings. It frees you of all your little delusions."



"Hearing you insult them and their instructor is down right aggrivating."


"SON OF A BITCH!!!" A bone rattling screech blew cracked against the downcast sky as Slickback jammed his sole into the mask of the gelatinous beast. With swiftness comparable to the lighting that struck down, he used his free leg to strike the arm that imprisoned Colette.


"SLICKBAAAAAAACK!!!"

------
Thankfully, she hadn't received any fatal damage, but she wasn't exactly fine either. Emergency treatment was going to be needed, and this situation, the best he could do for her was make sure she remained stable and reduced the bleeding. He grimaced at the thought of what she has to be through against that beast of a man. 'Shit...her bleeding's really serious...'

Taking out latex gloves from his jacket before he managed to remove a couple of pebbles from the wounds. 'Her skull isn't deformed, and it the injuries seemed to mainly blunt force trauma. At least her head is still in one piece...'

He then slicked back his hair, making sure to make it liquid resistance before wrapping it around her head to apply stead pressure. Doing a quick check of her airway, breathing, and circulation. It was all faint, but stable if nothing else. He slicked his hair back once more and created a soft blob to rest stabilize her head and neck and keep them in line with the spine. Giving a slight sigh, he looked down at his student.

"Don't die on me, Colette." He asked as wiped the blood from her head. Standing up, he could here the beast rampaging through the forest. Placing his shades on his face, he gave on last word her to her. "Don't worry, I'll take of that racket so you can rest."

-----------------

It didn't take long to track down the gigantic blob making a scene of his aggression. "WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU, SLICKBACK?! GET OUT RIHT NOW, YOU COWARD!" He screamed as it slammed trees down to like mere blades of grass. Walking up to the gigantic black blob, he held himself with the swagger unmatched by all.

"Oi, Ugly..." Obake swung around furiously as he stared down the rescue hero. "You're lookin' to be an ape used with go. Don't tell I went and hurt you that much." The beast bared it's teeth at him as he slowly turned around to face him, standing several times larger than the pro hero.

"So you finally decided to stop running with your tail between your legs." He growled.

"Yeah, sorry about that," Slickback said as he slicked his hair back. "I had to run back to my lab to do some stem cell research, I was trying to grow you some balls. Then the police came, so i had to explaine about how you're bitch, and now they wanna pitch in and support the cause." He smirked as he pointed his finger at him. Obake roared in outrage.

"Damn Geaser! We'll see who has balls after I'm done with you-"

*SMACK!!!*

A large tree truck smacked into the face of the beast, bringing his stampede to an end. Taking this moment, he slicked his hair back once more and pointed his hands Obake. He leaped out of the way as suddenly the mammoth sized beast was dragged towards the trees behind him and crashed into them. Obake lifted himself up as he covered his face with one of his hands. "Damn greaser..."

"You ready for round one, big guy? No more warm ups." Slickback said as he shifted his feet much like a boxer. At first, the Obake growled at him, but hen such aggression turned to laughter.

"Isn't this something? I thought all you could do was piss yourself, who knew you could be so formidable? Especially with a quirk like that."

"It that fracturing you?"
* Fracture means to amuse

"No, it's not that, it's just that this is happening only after you've already failed to save all your precious students. It's such a joke! And you call yourself a rescue hero!" The beast of a man began to position himself to charge the man with a leery grin. "Then again, it's for the best, right? They're were all pretty useless, your honesty better off without them. Not that it matters much." He rushed the man. "You'll be joining them soon enough!"

"I thought I told you already...QUIT INSULTING MY ANKLE-BITERS!"

Suddenly, Obake's mask began to fracturing further, stunning him in his tracks.

_*Guerrilla Glue*_

"Urgg....my...my face...! I can't move it!" Obake squelched as it gripped around it's face. Slickback then moved two of fingers forward, causing a barrage of trees to bash against the shadowy blob's face. It's entire body jiggled as teeth flew from it's mouth. Flying without the slightly amount of grace, Obake found it's body flattened again more shrubbery. As it stood up, it could hear the voice of the man who had been delivering the beating upon him.

"That's 2 for 2, big guy. Don't tell me you've gotten rusty on the last few years." Slickback said as he swaggered towards him. "Now are you going to cough up all your victims peacefully, or are going for round two?"

"Bastard...."

*The Battle of Man and Monster Reaches Its Climax?!*

@Hero @P-X 12

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 4, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
The Hunt*​


Hero said:


> Isaac/Camila/Colette
> The Hunt
> Part 8
> 
> ...



Michael dusted himself off as the others finished their bouts. He decided upon looking around for their exact location within the Okabe's body. "Well, there isn't any stomach acid, so we aren't in the stomach. Nothing here shows any signs of this being in the heart or lungs, so that's out. There's nowhere near enough liquid here, so it can't possibly be a blood vessel. It honestly looks like we may be in the . . . Oh. We might be in this thing's intestines." 

Pacing back and forth around as he thought about just what they needed to do to get out of this situation before coming up with a basic plan. "Alright. If this place is the intestine, we may be able to escape from here and come out of it's mouth. All we have to do is irritate the inside of this place enough to cause nausea. We're gonna need something big, though." He pointed towards the floor near them. "Isaac, make a big cut in this thing's lining over here. I mean big, as in bigger than the size of that fire ring. Camila, burn the fresh wound to cause some pain. I'll heat up the surrounding area to cause the nausea." He walked over to the pair of children. "We're gonna need to huddle up when this happens. Otherwise some of us might be left behind. I'm gonna guess you two are Gretchen and Caleb? Well, you stay close to us when everything happens. I'll make sure you get out alright." 

At that point, Michael and company's plan came to fruition. Isaac sliced a large wound down the lining of the Okabe's bowels with his arms as axes, causing a rumble reverberate throughout the entire area like an earthquake. "I think it noticed." The sloshing the liquid on the floor started to move almost like a shore as the wound started to leak some kind of strange, viscous liquid. Camila followed up the attack with a sprialing plume of fire spewing from her hands. "Huracán Harambe!" The flames burned the flesh of the wound, causing the flesh to turn into a dry spot. She dragged the fire down the entire wound, evaporating some the liquid they were stepping in and nearly cooking the surrounding flesh. 

Michael gathered everyone and finally ended the entire attack with one of his own. "Remember, when we give the signal, you all come to us. We'll meet you halfway." He started to flex as he activated his Vulcan Surge. _"This is probably gonna sting. Oh, who am I even trying to kid here, this is gonna hurt like hell."_

Michael took a deep breath and held out his arm for a punch as he raised his temperature. _"Alright. Here we go. Vulcan Surge!"  _His temperature skyrocketed to 100 degrees and began to climb even further._ "1000 C, 1100 C . . . "_ Michael started to count up as his temperature grew. _"1200, 1350, 1500 . . . "_ His fist started to glow as his heat began to climb dangerously high; the surface of his skin was starting to feel as if it were beginning to peel off, with the ever present burning pain growing just as his temperature did. He grit his teeth as hard as he could as he rose it even higher. _"1700, 1900! Dammit body, don't fail me now!"_ He began to wind up for his punch. 

"2000 Degrees! Heat Knuckle!"​
The heat that came from his fist when he finally made contact was enough to turn the liquid around him to just poof into a plume of vapors. The wound itself due to his and Camila's combination was burnt from end to end, with the point of contact having been seemingly charred. 

Then, something else from the outside struck the creature, no doubt due to something from the outside, causing the place to suddenly contract and shrink in size. 

That last attack was the breaking point. With the irritation finally becoming big enough, the Okabe's body finally reacted. A deluge of more liquid could be heard in the distance, crashing towards them like a giant wave. "Alright everyone, huddle up! Children in the center!" The group all grabbed onto each other near the wound as they braced for impact. The wave crashed onto them, nearly separating and sweeping them off. They traveled up from the bowels and started to go up into the stomach. The acid, while dangerous to most, was still livable if they didn't stay for long. Luckily, the group was shot up from the stomach and into the esophagus, reaching the last stretch of their flight.

The team was barely bracing the rapid flow, becoming rapidly drained by the whole ordeal. Michael's legs began to feel as if they were being dragged through a mile of  black tar at mach 5. Camila's eyes were straining to acclimate to the darkness as they moved and Isaac's arms nearly went numb due to "soft" crashes with the walls. The speeds at which they were going made the esophagus look like a single black background that repeated, and the children became disoriented by the whole ordeal. As they reached the mouth, they braced themselves once more as they were finally flung out of the Okabe's maw and into the outside world once again. The trio flew towards the floor, barely missing the burnt foliage on their way down. "Ugh . . ." Michael began to pick himself off of the floor as he looked around to check on everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 4, 2016)

*Mission: The Mad Bomber X*​@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
​


EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel considered his partner curiously, the boy was vastly different than his previous encounter.  Granted a few minutes in class was hardly the way to truly know someone but it felt odd that he was so different now.  Before he had been innocent, perhaps, or at least earnest, but on the mission he was somewhat colder.
> ...





InfIchi said:


> Things didn't seem great, not in the slightest.  "There's nothing we can do here but fight." Graviton looked around best he could, "We need to find anything we can..." He commented, there had to be something around there they could use... There were still bombs in the stairway, so the first priority was to get out of there as quick as possible. "Let's get to a better position. We'll take him together. There is no point in sacrificing ourselves right now." He growled as he dashed down the hallway. "Try and find something for us to use! We'll don't know what his abilities are, but I would think he doesn't know ours either!" There was no telling of anything would work, or if these two could defeat the criminal, but he appeared to be wounded and this would be their best chance to strike. The bombs had been set on the stairs behind them... perhaps if they used something to set them off...



"Of course they're here. Good ol' Stun and Scatter are ruining the game." He audibly turned away from whatever he was talking into whilst still talking and coughing something up. "I don't even know why I joined this stupid duo for this. Do you?" There was the barest hint of a sound that echoed from the headset, similar to a painful moan.

Stun sped up his crawl up the side of the stairway, breaking through the stairs in his way as he brute forced his way up the building. As he got closer, however, it became clear that he was not at his best. The claws and talons on his hands and feet were chipped and broken, there were numerous cracks in his chitinous skin, and a trickle of purplish blood fell from his nearly broken maw. As he reached the fourth floor, the beetle man stumbled, nearly losing his footing as something stuck on his back; one of the many explosive objects started to drop from the eyes surrounding him.

"You stupid son of a - " Suddenly, the object exploded, nearly sending him back into the hole before he caught himself on the opposite wall. He was then bombarded with more explosives, each one sending him further down towards the ground floor.

"If either of you are listening, get up the stairways while he's still pissed at me." 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina gets a view of everything downwards with infrared to check on the heroes visually while moving away from the woman who seemed to be using shockwaves somehow. Did the heroes fail completely? Her mind rushes with ideas to deal with the situation at hand. She needs information before facing the enemy and a few resources, then and only then she'll fight. The timer they were on just decreased greatly thanks to this.
> "Sounds like this isn't part of anyone's plan old man. If you give us info we'll keep playing your game."
> As Melaina runs away, she touches doors along the way for brief moments making them disappear.
> "Blake, what's your current thread count?"



"Honestly? I just thought those idiots would gotten themselves caught already. Must've gotten lucky in their fight. Which is just gonna be another pain in my ass." 

Blake reached into his bag. "About enough to cover the rest of the floors in threads. So, quite a bit." Suddenly, another series of blast destroyed the staircase they were on, narrowly missing them. The remaining part of the staircase they were standing on were loose and starting to fall due to their weight. "Hey! You kids up there! Get the hell down over here or else!" The bombs on the floor in front of them were gone, blasted away from the last screech made by their assailant. Blake responded by using his carpet to make a bridge. As the two went up, there was another shriek, nearly hitting the two but making a hole in the wall next to them instead.  



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Daniel and Takoda hear Melaina buzz through the coms.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You two, the goal is to stay alive before anything else. Keep him busy while we deal with our current target, we'll regroup with you if possible."
> @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12



"Right then." Blake summoned even more threads and combined them with the carpet, sending them across the walls and behind the last portion of stairway behind them. WIth a flick of his wrists, the threads came out like spikes, shoving the loose assortment of concrete and metal supports downwards. While the object was large, Scatter

"I'd have to disagree with keeping anyone busy." On their side, several bombs came down on Scatter, causing her to angrily divert her attention to shooting down everything in their way.

"Now," he started, his voice straining whilst the bombs fell. "Let's get back on track, shall we?"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 7, 2016)

*Shadows of the Past: Skeletons Belong in Graves*​
"You're getting far to big for your britches there, Greaser! I think it's time I remind you..." Obake soaid as he began to rose once more. "Just how scary I can be." Slickback wasted no time in continuing his assault, however, his efforts were brought to halt as Obake's mouth spewed for the most wretched of fluids. A sickly green wave destroyed the boulders Slickback had set up to smack into the black blob.

With rushed quickness, he propelled himself out of the wave. Though he was only greeted once out of the frying pot with the burning force of a head on strike from the beast, sending the man flying before causing ripples in the water that surrounded their feet as he bounced against the ground before skidding into a small wave himself as he landed. 'Shit....that hurt like hell...!' He thought to himself as he began to pick himself up. He did not have much time to do so as Obake rushed towards him with the feariousity of a mad dog. Finding himself unable to retreat with his gel without leaving himself open, Slickback as forced to dodge the blows of the beast one after the other.

A flurry of fists rained down upon him, dancing in between each missed fist, just barely forcing each hit that landed away from it did any real damage. While his performance thus far had been fairly impressive, it must be stated again that he was first and foremost a rescue hero, head on combat was not part of his primary skills, as such, while he kept the Obake on the run with his previous assaults from a relatively distanced and controlled area, facing such an experienced foe so close up left him at what one would call a severe disadvantage.

A sudden splash of muddy liquid then obscured his vision, if only for a second as his shades let even the most sticky of materials slide right of them, but that's all the time that was necessary.

*Grip!!*

'He caught me...!' Slickback said in horror as his arm was gripped by the savage beast before receiving a smattering of fists.

"WEAK! WEAK! YOU WEAK COWARDLY HERO!!!"Obake screamed as it delivered the savage beating before tossing the man into the air.

'Can't dodge..! The muck sprayed has slowed me down..! Shit....I only needed one more to connect him..!' He thought as he fell into the creature's maw.


Suddenly, a large rupture explosed from Obake insides, cause him to howl in pain."WHaT tHE HELL?! IT HURTS!!!" Taking the few extra seconds granted to him by this sudden surge of pain Obake experienced, Slickback pointed his finger at the black beast.

"Is that what you call useless?" He smirked proudly.

*ELMER'S RETURN*

Just then, a maelstrom of trees and rubble pummeled Obake, pinning him down with tremendous forced. The once proud and vicious figure was now buried helplessly as Slickback landed utop his gravestone. As he managed to pick himself up of the ground, he rolled into the earth right in front of Obake and began to step upon his face.

"You know, you've been calling me a coward for a while now, but you sure do like wearing that mask, huh? She got to see what was underneath it back then, but I didn't get a good look." Slickback stated coldly at the defeated man. Suddenly, the man looked more like a man.

"N-n-No, please, you can't!" The beast had begged, as if pleading for it's life.

"Is that so...?"Slickback said, cracking his knuckles.

"W-w-wait! I'm sorry! Just please don't break my mask any further!"

"You think begging will help you after everything you've done?" Slickback asked rhetorically. "You've hurt so many innocences, assaulted young children, and insulted him students...."



*SMASH*

"What do you know, you aren't so scary with that mask." Slickback admitted to the unconscious criminal.

Suddenly, a surging ripple danced across the overgrown man's visible body, and without warning, large wave of more green muck erupted from the man's mouth.

@Hero @P-X 12


----------



## Hollow (Oct 8, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Library – Late Afternoon
W/ @Wizzrobevox _
*
Febreze
Air Freshener*​Classes had ended an hour or so ago and most of the student body was relaxing after a long day of learning. Everyone has different ways to do it, dedicating themselves to hobbies, club activities, social interactions and even some alone time. Mimi is no different, she takes this precious time and spends it at the library doing one of her favorite things: homework.

There is little that Mimi finds more relaxing than studying. Throughout her life, she's found that education is like a master key that can open all doors in life. Not only in terms of employment (she had no doubt her good grades had been a bonus getting admitted to GHH and that they would also probably help her when looking for a heroics firm later in life) but also life in general. Often, people say most of what you learn in school has no practical use in life outside of passing tests and, well, that's true. Until they find themselves in an unique situation that requires more than practical knowledge. As hero in training, Mimi expected to find herself in such situations quite often. But more than that, it was fun. Just like a game. Putting effort into it and being rewarded with a good life and the respect of her superiors, if not her peers' sometimes.

That said, instead of being found sitting on one of the tables at the far end of the library with a soft, relaxed smile on her face as she continuously wrote notes on her notebook as she read from the textbook, Mimi sported a fairly annoyed expression as the tip of her mechanical pencil tapped rhythmically against her notebook. Something had invaded her Utopian bubble. More specifically, a kid was sitting a couple of desks away, his back to her, mumbling to himself as he read from a book.

Mimi had successfully been able to ignore the mumbling at the start, when she was too far into her work to take notice of her surroundings. However, when she had taken a break from reading and writing to look up a definition on her cell phone, it had been a pause long enough for her ears to pick up the soft mutterings. The kid hadn't sat close enough that she could understand a word he said and, somehow, that only served to grind on her nerves further as, the more she tried to ignore it, the louder the kid seemed to get.

When the lead of her pencil finally broke with the force she was pushing into her notebook with, Mimi deemed it time to get up and do something. The library was a public place for the students, if he couldn't shut up then he could at least get up and find another place to read. Stalking her way towards him with quick, decisive footsteps which were barely enough warning for the kid before her hand crashed on his table and her eyes narrowed on a cold blooded murder glare as she opened her mouth to tell him off.

Only to stop short when the boy looked up at her. He had one of those soul crushing look of defeat on his face. The look of someone who had just lost their great grandmother, grandmother and mother in the same car crash provoked by a drunk driver. Nevermind the fact that she recognized him as a classmate from a class she'd had a while back, Alternative Quirk Applications, the kid looked worse for wear. Her eyebrows furrowed in confusion, she stared for a few seconds before she spoke up.

“Our school has a student counselor. You know that, right?”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission: The Mad Bomber X*​@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
> ​"Honestly? I just thought those idiots would gotten themselves caught already. Must've gotten lucky in their fight. Which is just gonna be another pain in my ass."
> 
> Blake reached into his bag. "About enough to cover the rest of the floors in threads. So, quite a bit." Suddenly, another series of blast destroyed the staircase they were on, narrowly missing them. The remaining part of the staircase they were standing on were loose and starting to fall due to their weight. "Hey! You kids up there! Get the hell down over here or else!" The bombs on the floor in front of them were gone, blasted away from the last screech made by their assailant. Blake responded by using his carpet to make a bridge. As the two went up, there was another shriek, nearly hitting the two but making a hole in the wall next to them instead.


"Sorry, parents said not to listen to strangers! Especially ones so bitchy!"
Meliana moves across the threads using the walls for brief moments to help hold her weight and to change her momentum which results in holes being made in the wall. Blake can feel the threads quiver and start to break under the strain as they go up.


> "Right then." Blake summoned even more threads and combined them with the carpet, sending them across the walls and behind the last portion of stairway behind them. WIth a flick of his wrists, the threads came out like spikes, shoving the loose assortment of concrete and metal supports downwards. While the object was large, Scatter(???)
> 
> "I'd have to disagree with keeping anyone busy." On their side, several bombs came down on Scatter, causing her to angrily divert her attention to shooting down everything in their way.
> 
> "Now," he started, his voice straining whilst the bombs fell. "Let's get back on track, shall we?"


It doesn't look like the old man can kill her, but they will be heading for the tenth floor for sure and that's the best place to fight them, they'll be too tired after fighting the heroes and through the old man's traps, but at the same time it'll be the most dangerous.
"Hopefully you won't kill them. Blake lets book it."
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 8, 2016)

Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather
> Library – Late Afternoon
> W/ @Wizzrobevox _
> *
> ...





_*Odeur d'un nouveau jour: Quel est exactement le sens de cet échange de mots?*_​_
"'Pénétration du Centre' implique la création d'un espace dans la ligne ennemie et son exploitation. Deux façons d'y parvenir sont la séparation des forces ennemies et à l'aide d'une réserve pour exploiter le fossé qui se forme entre eux (par exemple bataille de Chéronée (338 BC) page 678, la première utilisation de la pénétration du centre) ou ayant rapidement, les forces d'élite casser à un moment précis dans la ligne ennemie (un ennemi point faible ou une zone où vos élites sont à leur meilleur dans la puissance de frappe) et, tandis que les réserves et les forces de maintien maintiennent votre adversaire, conduire rapidement et immédiatement pour la commande ou la base de l'ennemi ( à savoir, blitzkrieg, page 245)." Deprimeun muttered to himself as he read through the third in the series of books he had picked up. That fellow, Daniel Riley, he suggested that stealth was an avenue that he should invest in, else he become a an even bigger example of the importance that condoms take even a professional heroes life.

Well, not using those words, so to speak, but the message was essentially the same. 

He had been going through all the books that the school library had on the matter. He had already passed out three times from pulling all nighters the past 12 days. He figured he should keep study until he passed out another 5 times before moving on to something else. It wasn't difficult to find the time to either, he had completely all his homework assignments almost as soon as he received them. Such studiousness was all but ruthlessly piledriven into him by his parents into him. '*A son is who is incapable of  completing paperwork with anything less than swiftly and excellently is no son of ours.*' They would often say. Not like those lines mattered much to him nowadays, he had all but divorced themselves from him at this point, while still demanding behavior suitable as if he was their most precious child. As long as he got to stay at GHH, Grand Heroics High, it didn't really matter. Nothing really mattered. He hadn't eaten anything for 16 hours. He should get a grilled cheese soon. With some milk. 

The offwhite haired boy muttered more and more as he read though each paragraph, eyes blazing through each and every word a she repeated them back to himself. Reading and repeating each word was the most effective way of retaining information from what he had been told. That might not be true. He forgot who even told him. He couldn't remember anything, could he? '*What a waste!*' He could almost hear his parents say towards him. '*What a waste of a child that their brain could remember something so simple! Each day of our lives we make deposits in the memory banks of our children, is that so? Well, that's a bad investment in this case? This bank is so bad, I wouldn't bother depositing a single hay-penny!*" He was no good at remembering anything, his brain was nothing more than a vacuum shoot, split across two entrances, two exits. Good lord, was there anything he was good for? He continued t mumble.


"Attaque d'une position défensive: établir une position défensive solide pour défendre et attaquer votre adversaire. Cependant, la défensive peut devenir trop passive et entraîner une ultime défaite (par exemple, siège d'Alesia et de la bataille du Granique, page 567)."

*SMACK!*

The table shook with the force of thousand elephants stampeding to run across what little peace he had in this moment right through his ear drums. He shook like a small kitten dowsed in water as the sound wave traveled before quickly regaining what small bit of composer he had as he look towards the source of the racket. A hand. That was followed by an arm. That was followed by the cold blooded murder glare of the girl in front of him. It took him exactly one second to realize he wasn't looking at his mother and two more seconds to realize he wasn't looking at any relative whatsoever. The expression wasn't cold enough for that, though strikingly similar. Her eyebrows furrowed in confusion as she looked at him. Why was she looking at him? What was her interest? She seemed pretty mad at first, perhaps it was frustration at sudden stink bomb he used in AQA? It wouldn't surprise him if she was looking for some kind of apology or just a vent for such humiliation, but her unsure stare that followed afterwards seemed to suggest some change of heart?

"Our school has a student counselor. You know that, right?”

"Yes."

Silent of the dead.

Well, that was a conversation, wasn't it? He wasn't used to the whole talking to people thing, so he hoped he did it right. He probably didn't. It seemed like the compete end of the conversion to him though, so he returned to his book and continued to mumble in front of heras if she disappeared.

@Hollow _


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
The Hunt*​
@Hero @Wizzrobevox



Wizzrobevox said:


> *Shadows of the Past: Skeletons Belong in Graves*​
> "You're getting far to big for your britches there, Greaser! I think it's time I remind you..." Obake soaid as he began to rose once more. "Just how scary I can be." Slickback wasted no time in continuing his assault, however, his efforts were brought to halt as Obake's mouth spewed for the most wretched of fluids. A sickly green wave destroyed the boulders Slickback had set up to smack into the black blob.
> 
> With rushed quickness, he propelled himself out of the wave. Though he was only greeted once out of the frying pot with the burning force of a head on strike from the beast, sending the man flying before causing ripples in the water that surrounded their feet as he bounced against the ground before skidding into a small wave himself as he landed. 'Shit....that hurt like hell...!' He thought to himself as he began to pick himself up. He did not have much time to do so as Obake rushed towards him with the feariousity of a mad dog. Finding himself unable to retreat with his gel without leaving himself open, Slickback as forced to dodge the blows of the beast one after the other.
> ...



As Michael got up from the ground of the forest, he dusted himself off and looked around the burnt clearing. Regaining his bearings, he walked over to everyone else, starting with Camila. "Hey, Camila. You alright? Let's get you up, we'll need some help." After helping her up, he moved on to her brother. "C'mon Isaac, we're not done just yet." He and his teammates helped the former hostages up from their stupor as Slickback looked over the beaten body of Okabe. Looking over the being's body, Michael noticed Colette on the ground.

"Colette? Colette!" Michael ran towards Colette as she lay unconscious on the floor. He was worried. She seemed to be in worse shape than he thought and his little medical knowledge would be rather ineffective here; nevermind the fact that the majority of his knowledge on the subject was pertaining to how to deal damage to the body. Michael, upon close inspection, noticed her bleeding from her ears and nose. _"This is bad. Her head wound is serious. We need to get her to a hospital."_ He walked over to her as he prepared to pick her up, but stopped. _"Wait. She might have damage to her spine."_ He looked over to the others. "Camila, could you help me over here?" Michael explained Colette's predicament as he understood it as they both moved her body; Camila flipped Colette on her side while Michael kept her head and neck aligned to her body as it was in motion. "Doesn't seem like she has any injuries here." 

Michael's left hand twitched in pain as he pulled back in shock. He looked down at his hand as it seemed to refuse any and all of his brain's orders for a moment before he regained control of it and clenched it. He hadn't healed from the damage of the Heat Knuckle yet. He grimaced as his hand spiked in pain. _"Dammit. My hand's not looking too hot right now."_ He then groaned internally at the unintended pun before getting at the task at hand. One thing was clear; no one currently there was capable of healing the wounds.

Getting up once more, Michael ran over to Slickback. "Professor, we need to call someone. Colette's in bad shape! She needs medical attention immediately!"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hollow (Oct 9, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Library – Late Afternoon
W/ @Wizzrobevox_

*Febreeze
Air Freshener*​Mimi blinked down at her classmate after his answer, one of her eyebrows raising as she stared down at him, trying to recall what his name was. As she was thinking, the blonde couldn't help frowning at how dark the black circles under the kid's eyes looked, if they didn't look the same on each eye and were paired with the painfully exhausted dead fish look in his eyes, the blonde would think they were actually nasty bruises. Did he look like this in class too? Mimi couldn't recall...it was quite long ago and even then, she wasn't really paying attention to her classmates' appearances, merely their quirks. Of course, this boy's quirk was ludicrous but she wasn't about to comment on it. His quirk might actually even be more combat oriented than hers.​
Deprimeun! That's the name. Crouching down, Mimi planted a firm hand on the boy's shoulder and looked him in the eye. “Listen, Deprimeun,” she started in a serious manner. “If there's something bad going on in your life, you really should go see Ms. Henderson about it. Yeah?”

Nodding to herself, Mimi gave her somber classmate a tap on the shoulder before going back to her seat to finish her studies. Or at least that was what she had intended to do. Her derriere couldn't have been resting on the chair for more than three seconds before she sprung back up with a sigh and grabbed all her things to switch to her classmate's table instead. Deprimeun didn't look like he was interested in going anywhere and, frankly, Mimi had no idea why. If he looked that bad then it's because something serious must've happened, correct? Then why wouldn't he want to go see the counselor about it?

Whatever the case, Mimi just couldn't leave him alone. As a fellow student of GHH, it was her responsibility and duty to help her classmates and friends when they appear to be in trouble. “You don't mind if I sit with you, do you?” She asked when she was already occupying the chair. A few seconds passed as she looked at him and searched for the right words. “Okay,” she finally sighed and decided to be upfront about it. “I'll cut the chase. What's wrong? You've been sitting here muttering to yourself and looking like the entire world hates you.”

Well, tact was never something Mimi had in spades. Her desire to help the boy was genuine though, even if she had been annoyed at him earlier when he was messing with her studies.

The lights in the library were turned on by one of the students working the current shift and the blonde momentarily looked outside to see the sun was almost gone, only a faint few traces of orange light left of its presence. The magic of Autumn was already present in the view outside, the panorama changing from the lush green of Summer into Fall's earthly colors. Soon, their school campus would be drowned in deep reds, browns and ambers that would fade into the grays and whites of Winter faster than anyone would notice. Resting her chin on the palm of her hand, Mimosa allowed herself to be lost in the painting outside the window, only for a few seconds, thinking of how much her mom would love to see this. She must remember to take a few pictures every now and then to send back home. Grand Heroics has a beautiful campus, with a fair amount of well cared for natural settings for the students to both enjoy and train in.

Her small moment fading away, Mimi's mind, which had been a thousand miles away, found itself back inside the library. Looking back at Deprimeun, she smiled and motioned for him to speak up.

“Is there something you'd like to talk about?”


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 9, 2016)

Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather
> Library – Late Afternoon
> W/ @Wizzrobevox_
> 
> ...



_*Odeur d'un nouveau jour: Quel est exactement le sens de cet échange de mots?*_​_“Listen, Deprimeun,” she started in a serious manner. “If there's something bad going on in your life, you really should go see Ms. Henderson about it. Yeah?” _

_This girl was weird, she seemed to have a knack for saying rhetorical things. What an unfortunate quirk. If something is bad, you tell the counselor about it of course, but in all honestly, everything was going pretty alright.

Relatively speaking. 

He hadn't been in contact with his family since he got there, he had had been getting through his school work with flying colors, sure he was 1.5 star, but everyone had to start somewhere of course. As far as he was concerned, things were going pretty smoothly. Honestly he wasn't sure why she had started to talking to him but every second it seemed like her gaze was pitying him more. It was awkward. He didn't really feel like having a conversation with her, and thankfully she seemed to be done with him as she gave a disheartening tap on the shoulder before going back to her seat to finish her studies. He felt a little uncomfortable now, being in the same room as this girl, but it was only a passing feeling. Still, the thought of moving to another seat crossed his mind. Thought, with further thought, he unanimously decided to stay, mostly because of how much it bothered him, it was likely this girl was some kind of universal punishment for the fruitless attempts at trying to better himself through his studies, and likely a well deserved one at that. 

While one would quote this as being unlikely the fact that she returned, all her studying supplies in tow, and placed herself right next to him. _

_“You don't mind if I sit with you, do you?” He didn't, but even he did it wouldn't have mattered much anyway. This girl seemed like the type who would do as see saw fit not matter what, downright insatiable. She was just like his mother, it was pointless to to try and dispute her. Inutile, inutile, inutile....The most he could hope for was to be able to continue his reading without much interruption on her part, though given her standing as the universe's punishment for his existence in this moment that wasn't likely. Still, he read as best he could, avoiding mumbling to keep any unnecessary attention from her at bay. It didn't seem to help though as he could even feel her eyes burning a hole through the side of his head. 

“Okay,” She finally sighed. “I'll cut the chase. What's wrong? You've been sitting here muttering to yourself and looking like the entire world hates you.” It suddenly came together in his mind, it all made sense, perfect and totally. It was his ugly face. He could explain away the muttering quite easily, but his face would be a bit harder for anyone to believe, especially considering he actually took 30 minutes of of his morning to make himself look more presentable. How does one explain the presence of constant depression on their face without being the slightest bit depressed? _

_Well, relatively speaking of course. _

_It all reality he had been fine till she started talking to him, now he was a bit weirded out the whole thing. Didn't matter it he end anyway, like most things, as just as he was about to speak the light's shifted and the girl found her attention drawn to light outside.  He didn't much care for it. In the end, he didn't much feel like talking anymore, not that he really did before, but now he just felt ignored._

_Granted, it's not like he wasn't already, but given this was first time someone had really engaged a conversation with him since he got here, to find himself unable to get a word in edgewise was disheartening, but ultimately made sense, this girl was here as type of universal punishment after all. He was supposed to be at a constant deprived state. _

_The girl rested her face on her palm as the orange rays grazed her face, illumining her skin and causing her light blue eyes to shimmer like the minerals she could manipulate a moment's notice. Her hair was oddly perfect for such a tint of light to be hitting it. Her daydreamy look, as brief as it was, had all but completed this moment of sheer grace she found herself in, and the sad part was he wasn't even trying. He wondered if this girl knew how blessed she was, even if her life had been just as miserable as his was, she was a thousand times better for than himself and this was with very little context with her person._

_Whatever moment she was having seemed to fade away as she, found herself looking back at him. She smiled and motioned for him to speak up.
_
​
_“Is there something you'd like to talk about?”_

_"No."_






_Silence of the dead._






_He would have left it at that, but given the running trait of these last few minutes, he was a bit worried she'd say something rhetorical, leave, then come with a whole group of people. He to come up with some kind of conversational topic, but what? He had nothing to say to this girl, he barely even knew her, but if he was anything like the type of person his mother was, she wouldn't be remotely satisfied until she got what she had demanded from him. The thought of what she could do to him with such dissatisfaction sent shiver down his spine. A cold chill more frozen than the eyes that glowed in the dim light, brought forth by the contrast of the outdoors gently kissing the outer edge of the girl's face against her skin. In this moment, she was a thousand times more than his mother, his sister, his father, any relative of his would be int he moment. Yes, she was, without a doubt, the bringer of his discontent that the universe had brought to drag him down into a never-ending spiral of misery and discomfort that would nary end in any place even remotely close to soon  as in this moment he realized a horrifying truth about the girl. _

_"You're very pretty. I don't know why you're talking to me." He said factually staring directly into the windows of her soul. This was, without contest, the worst situation he could be in._

_Silence of the dead._

_"Is there something you want to talk about?" He questioned, unable to come up with anything else to say._

_@Hollow _


----------



## Chronos (Oct 9, 2016)

_Qualms end not in the fray of two souls. When the battle reduced to cinders turns the mist of winds into peace, we relish upon the silence. No soul exist without being touched by sin, and yet no sin can remain when brought to light. What the hell was lost? What the hell did we forget? That which held us upon strings, that which tangled us on ignorance. That which left a taste which marked the end of a problem... and the start of a solution._



There's no battle we cannot uphold:
When the Demon Strikes, We Take the Forefront!

"I'm not one for formalities."
​Upfront, there was no actual vividness to his entry, his eyes scanned left and right witnessing the crowd. The strength of his stance and just overall demeanor gave the young man an imposing presence. The thunder of his tone radiated through the seams of the arena. Yes, today presented the day where the students were, in fact, exposed to the new area of the school. "Of course, you aren't here either to get greeted like pros. All of you while in here are under my supervision. And there's no teacher or personnel that can or will help you. Ya got that?"  A group of masses joined peering at the youth stand imposingly, not an inch of fear coursing through the details of his mien. "My name is Mitchel, but you will address me as 18 during school hours. I graduated from this school top of my class last year, and as such I was given the privilege to hone you brats to the best of your potential."


​Yes, today was in fact the inauguration for G.H.H arena, a highly regarded stage where students enter to undergo simulation training. Plating that absorb light from outside sources, along with sonars of highly condensed visual vibrations that begin to reverberate an image into reality, that which the student can personally access in real-time and utilize to create and form "I will teach you from basic training, to strategical advantages, to simple formation. You will follow my instructions to the letter, if not I will personally make sure your stay here at G.H.H. is groomed with disappointment. You're all striving to become heroes, and I am damn well sure I'll help you all get there." All members of the school, press and the likes gathered for the grand opening of the school's newly remolded, from first years to thirds, to pros, to staff, even people from around the city gathered to witness the man teach his class, while simultaneously presenting the new modification and improvements made to the facility. Beautifully designed in pearl white, the man stood before a crowd of thousands without faltering on his words. He was specific, he was to the point and so he continued. 

"As such, today I am in charge of showing some of you the potency of this arena, the greatness which can amalgamate from years of hard work. And the first ones to try it are the trouble making first years. Come on up to the stage. That's an order." From behind a woman steps in, her fingers adjusting her glasses, her voice rose as her words were now audible through the arena.

"This arena is under the strict supervision of the God's Eye. Outside of classes the students need explicit permission from the principal herself before utilizing the area. In terms of how this place functions, we here at G.H.H finally developed a system that allows us control over 90% of what occurs within the simulation. Of course, the remaining 10% is direct responsibility of the students that are participants within the simulation. Mr. Thomas A. Ryan has a similar ability, and while he's power is much more potent than such, this establishment can in fact run on the energy provided by nature as well as give us opportunities to manage a large portion of classes that Mr. Ryan himself couldn't carry at his lonesome, or even when he's not available."

The cheer of men and woman a like rose like the roaring tundra, student were at awe, some were in fact envious that the first years were chosen, while others cleared the sweet that fell from their forehead knowing that they weren't at the mercy of thousands of eyes. The first year stepped into the stage, forming a parallel horizontal line. While 18 scanned through the children, two of which he took particular interest in. Of course, the data he had been handed prior to the event was in fact a determined effort to choose the student who were gonna participate. Was it necessary to even recollect this amount of people for which only two would be chosen? Perhaps not, but in fact the crowed was raveling on the suspense of not merely witnessing first hand what has amalgamated, but to also engross themselves on the spectacle of battle. Like boxing, there were placing bets, and making assumptions based on polls some students have placed online. Other merely here to preview what has technology brought us for. As 18 now finished individually scanning through the children, he stepped back and brought his watch to his periphery of sight.

"Now of the lot of you, two will be chosen! To battle one against the other." Large doors slid open behind him which demonstrated the whiteness of the room.  There was nothing particular about it, it was large, towered as high as around 30 stories high, this seems particularly intentional for those high flyer types. Extremely wide, enough to carry around a triple digit count of people comfortably. However, nothing else too impressive. "There are no rules, but merely he or she who wins shall be by T.K.O or K.O. This is in fact a demonstration of the simulation in itself so nothing will be presented as a class perspective. You who are chosen will apply what you have learned and encountered during your stay here at G.H.H. And as such, you will do so at your own accord." His watch now expanded a field of light, from there a emulation of light formed a rectangle in which he imputed a sequence. The image now expand to the foreground, where a screen now presents two individual squares. "And the combatants are..." upon the display a rapid shift between pictures began to present themselves, slowly becoming more visible as the intervals between them shortened.



The image stopped entirely... Two people placed there for the world to see, the cheers rose. And the silver haired boy's eyes widen, while the jet black smirk slide from cheek to cheek. 18 gave the two a look, was this a bloodbath, or was it mere mockery of fate. "On the hero side... Jet Marquise. And the Villain side, Jacob Connor. Step within the room you two. Immediately." The two kids exchanged one last stare, one of which Jacob had immediately after dismissed. The two began to pace into the arena... there where the door slid closed. That were both were now domed within an inescapable box. "Walk to the center rings." A voice echoed across the area... soon both were met at the center...distanced from the other... looking directly at their intent, one lost almost in brutal enjoyment, the other witnessing a tragedy unfold before him... On the outside, the image presented itself. As the students returned to their seats.

​After another couple of inputs, the room began to shift, a slight heat emanated from the plates which consisted across of field, a reverb began to rise from the seams, the image slowly began to take form, the sense of reality felt distorted, but yet so familiar. Their sense began to fool them, but similarly, the two were greatly aware that this was merely a simulation. Metastasizing color, temperature, sense, atmosphere. They could sense the world build before them, as pieces of data literally began to surround emptiness with form. Before you knew it...

​The world was built. The city was vibrant... this fake space within reality. The cold of night, the commodity of the atmosphere... this was in fact something which was based on what was real. Even the people... the bumps felt real, the touch felt like a part of the world, but soon after they faded. "They will not be needed. Simulation complete. Ready..." The two children stare at the other, a gulp followed one, while the other bathed on his own sentiments of excitement.

"How deliciously adequate. There's no where to hide now, Snow... This is truly where I wanted us to meet." Jacob's stared dwindled for a moment, lost in a thought. Lost in a single memory... "You know. Maybe you're right." Their power began to resonate across, their presence began to finally make an appearance through the seams of reality. The simulation could not hide such, their eyes began to lit up, their hue becoming stronger, brighter. The cosmos, an energy of the world took an image. The plated space made them seems like fractals of light rising from the earth, their strength began to pulse dangerously. Jet finally understanding, no, confirming his suspicion. The two were one of the same... they were in fact like piece of the same puzzle. The tremble of the earth beneath their heel turn into raw power. The light being absorb into a sense of their essence as the pulse release in a powerful blow.

*"TRUE CONQUEROR!"*

*"TRUE CONQUEROR!"*

_Their power finally showed
_
*GO!*



Jet Vs Jacob

"Black vs Caesar"

_Seize Destiny's Most Wicked Scheme:_
_Fight on & Finally Realize That Crowns Hold no True Weight!_​


----------



## Kei (Oct 9, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 

​
A plastic bag filled with treats hung from Troya’s side

The beef jerky haphazardly hung from her mouth as she waited at the bus stop for the school bus to make its way around back.  Tonight was a good night, a fun night~ She had so many plans with Zia! It was going to be a boy and girl’s night, Troya could freely change into a boy or a girl throughout the night and they would play video games, watch bad movies, and watch a crap ton of anime. The only thing that they needed were snacks and GHH didn’t warn the students…

That the snacks on campus were marked up…

So people that had budgets had to go out and buy snacks, then return to campus, and the amount that Troya brought showed in her bag. A bunch of random assortment of chips, candies, and sodas. Some weird stuff that Troya never tried before, and maybe some other things that sounded good. Like Charleston Chews, marshmallows covered in chocolate, and penny candies, which weren’t really pennies, but like 25 cent candies.

Though why was Troya the only one that was here, because someone was way too lazy and comfortable to get up, and plus she won the rock, paper, scissor challenge three times in a row. So Troya was designated on the run.

Although she didn’t mind….

For some reason thinking Zia was someone who wanted to spend time with her, was actually making her stomach bubble. She was so nervous, but at the same time it was like the good nervous, like trying new food that smelled delicious. That was the bubbling feeling Troya was having, even now as she looked at her phone texting Zia, that excitement hung on to her like a leech.

_Heading home_​

Troya sent a text message to Zia, and almost instantly she got one back.


_Foooooddd!!_​

Troya giggled at Zia, she seemed so outgoing on text messages, and knowing that it was reserved for her, made her heart feel a certain way. Like it got punched in the gut, like her heart turned into a person and got punched, and it felt… Nice


What type of chips?​

Zia shot her another message

Salt and Vinegar? BBQ? Orphan Tears?​
“Pfffftt!!” Troya held back from laughing and hit the reply button….


_Idk grabbed random shit_​

It was nice….

Like this was what she wanted….​
This was what she…._wanted?_​
She wanted someone to be there for her to laugh at her jokes, to mess around with her, and just….just exist with her. Though something else was there too.

Something dark and dirty….​

_How does Cheddar Jalapeno sound?_​

She shot the text….

As long as she doesn’t think too much about it, she could deny that feeling​

​
_Doesn’t matter you’s eatin it_​

_Do...Do I have to?_​

_Try new things!_


_….THAT DOESN’T MEAN EAT SHIT TROY!_​

Troya laughed as she leaned against the bench and crossed her legs, she couldn’t believe it, she could almost find herself squealing on the inside! It was going to be so fun! Her and Zia, a bunch of junk food and the weekend that would last forever! Neither Zia nor Troya had a sleepover before, but the two girls were almost had the same idea, to do what they saw on tv!

However, she felt something tug at her, something telling her to look over to her left. Troya, been in her own word for so long finally turned to her head and her face dropped.

_“Geh!”_ She jumped as she noticed the boy from the first day of school. The weirdo that wanted to be friends with her, no him, but still her.Troya turned her whole body opposite of his, there was no way that he could tell it was him! There was absolutely no way! She had boobs and long hair! She was wearing a skirt!

Of course!​
Troya was a girl now! There was no way in absolute hell that they would notice each other! A cheerful laugh of triumph erupted in her head! She wins! She wins! There was no way, they were complete strangers! Troya took a deep breath, as long as she looked natural and acted natural, everything would go swell. She’ll return home, Zia and her would start their weekend binge of bad life choices!

Though her phone vibrated and when she checked it


_When that GHH tuition bill comes in_
​

_*“KAAAAAAAAAHHH!” *_Troya made an ungodly slight scream before covering her mouth and slightly looked at the boy!

_
Don’t notice her! Don’t notice!_​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
Interaction Arc

_“Are you sure you’re my grandson?”_

_That was the very first thing my grandma said that really registered with me. I don’t know why I’m thinking of that moment right now, it really doesn’t have to do with anything….but being honest with myself it kind of has everything. The first time Shige Nakamura laid eyes on me, I don’t know I guess my intuition told me she was unimpressed by her…the word is like konketsu or gaijin or some shit, but that wasn’t just why, I just feel like she could always see through me.

I feel like she couldn’t believe I was her grandson because I wasn’t worthy or something…. I know Delirious Young was a pro-hero, there was no way I was going to win but taking the L. It just felt so shitty, I feel like losing makes her feelings in that moment real again. Like I know my bubs loves me, and I love her, but that doesn’t mean I…_

*“KAAAAAAAAAHHH!"*

Bitt had been lost in thought, simply walking around the city for his weekend excursion, but quickly did a double take as he looked right to left, a shrill girly scream, his mind racing through the possibilities of the emerging situations, he went right into hero mode jumping backward and preparing to Phenomenal Dash right into the action!

_*“Please let her be hot!”*_

_Tranquilo Tranquilo Ex Nihilo_

Bitt’s jets were somehow cooled and heated to an entirely higher temperature then they were before, with a skip, and a hitch, he kept a stiff upper frame beginning to strut over as heroically as possible, arms waving about, with his chest puffed out like some kind of ostentatious golden-ager. Deepening his voice:

“Hello Miss! I’m the Phenomonal One, ‘Bitt Stiles’, I heard you scream. Is there a problem?”

The words and the attitude were reminiscent of something you’d see from a Disney hero trying too hard to impress the damsel, absolutely cheesy if slightly endearing in the commitment to making a fool of one self.

Still now that Bitt was close to her she was even more impressive to him. It wasn’t the expression she shot back at him or what she was going to say next, it was of all things her hair. Usually it’s not a trait that Bitt found interesting, especially with other more salacious features to focus on but her hair told him a lot about her aura. The way it fell perfectly without her trying, the healthy glow of her skin and how well put together she was gave her a star’s presence. This was burying the lead though because what really added to the girl’s chilling mystique was the color of her hair, it was white. It was not like an elderly person; no this seemed almost like a unique blessing, as there was just such an enchanting quality to her and the hair was what drove home that distinctive intangible.

This girl had that special it factor, the quality of a star who probably rolled out of bed and didn't need to do anything to look beautiful. She was a natural in every sense of the word and despite the fact he was out of his league Bitt Stiles didn't care. You missed 100% of the shots you didn't take.​


----------



## Kei (Oct 9, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 

​

She didn’t know what to expect. Maybe just like the words, hey did you have a brother? Or a twin? Though the boy didn’t come off too bright when she first met him. Though there was a level she was kind of expecting when people meet her boy self and her separately. Unless they were a type of animal transformer, then she was expected to get rat out at like first glance. However, he wasn’t that level nor was he a transformer with great senses. So maybe she could play it off a bit?

_“Um,”_ She brushed back her hair a bit and gave him an innocent look, “Sorry I was talking to a friend and she told a really funny joke, so I laughed a bit.”

Sweet voice? _Check_

Innocent eyes? _Check_

Bitt not knowing that the person he was talking to was anatomically male should she/he choose? _*Double check.*_​
However, did she want to continue this conversation? _Absolutely not!_​
There wasn’t anything wrong with people knowing that she could change sex at whim. It’s just that not everyone had the brain power to process that shit sometimes, and only a rare few could be so accepting. Zia was one of them, when she found out that Troya could change into a male and female at whim, she was so calm about it. Maybe because she had a beast quirk, and that made other quirks problem seem so small.

Zia was so accepting

_Zia didn’t treat her differently…._​
*Zia….*​
It was like a slug creeping up her throat, wet and slimy, ever since that day, it crawled upwards expanding her throat trying to get free. It felt disgusting? What was it? What was this feeling? Like if she opened her mouth she would vomit a thousand of slugs and drown in it. And the weird thing is, they will still come? Disgusting….Disgusting! When she thinks of Zia, she felt as though something disgusting might happen!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*
​It was strange how the most mundane answer had such deafening power, it could really take the wind out of one’s sails. It wasn’t really her fault that Bitt had made a pretty outlandish assumption, but the entire thing left the erstwhile speedster draped in a cloak disappointment from the , “oh that’s all it was”, line of dejection. It’s not so much that he wanted to go through the effort of saving the damsel in distress as some chance to pad his ego, that was way too much work for Bitt instead he wanted to show off and look cool in front of the damsel. Still there was something nagging at him, it was a question, and being who he was he wasn’t exactly going to be shy just because there was a pretty girl if anything this was the time to push the envelope.

“Ok, woah woah woah woah woah, just wait a stinkin minute…” His hand played patty cake with an invisible wall as he made the universal motion for stop he went straight into city slicker mode, or as close to as a kid who lived 15 minutes away in a suburb away from the city could. On a subconscious level Bitt was gassing himself up with the knowledge that this girl wouldn’t be able to tell anyway. “So imagine you’re me, you’ve come here to go to the superhero school. You’re the star student with the weight of the world on your shoulders alienated from your peers just because you are a complete other level of greatness.” 

Now I know what you may be thinking but hear me out, I was a big fat lying liar, but I’m a 15 year old kid trying to impress a pretty girl if the universe can’t forgive that then I’m going to argue anyone who likes getting a steamy dump taken on their chest should burn before me. If we’re trying to create a standard of depravity that excludes you from afterlife rewards. Plus if I really pull this off then I promise I’ll actually study and work hard….Totally! Tranquilo. Tranquilo.

Bitt did his best to look pensive, furrowing his brow, staring sort of ahead and sort of at the ground, all the while with his hands in his pockets.

“Next time just be more careful, it was pretty friggin inconsiderate of you to scream like that out in public. Not to be that guy but I’m going to be that guy…. how you doin?” Furrowing his chin into his knuckles with a sheepish grin, “You can’t possibly kiss your mother with a loud mouth like dat.”


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 

​

Long silver hair that cascaded down her back with no effort, the way it shined in the moonlight almost rivaled the stars themselves. Skin flawless and maintained a natural glow, the slight makeup she wore only accentuated her features. Her eyes cut above the rest as they looked up at Bitt as her lips plumped parted slowly as her face twisted in the most absolute disgust.

“Oi….” She let the sweet tone drop faster than a brick in water, “Not interested.”

Whenever she was in this form, she only had one reaction when boys said hi to her and that was to find the quickest way to get the fuck out. She was the type to eat her own leg in order to escape a trap and had a skunk like defense for cases like this. You see just as a matter of existing it wasn’t uncommon for all sorts of forward alpha types to step forward and try their tawdry charms on Troya, but this was the worst kind, a fake. 

Every single time Troya encountered a boy like this she had to use her repellent, just like the skunk. Now as much as it was against her better nature she knew there was a little bit of tact that had be used, she couldn’t just scream it out loud there was an art to knocking overzealous mean off the proverbial plate.

“Well my mother isn’t the only girl I intend to kiss with this loud mouth of mine but that’s really no concern of yours, though I am concerned for you. Are you lost_ *little *boy_?”​
Someone called the cops because there was a murder.

“Now if you need to learn how to talk to a lady I highly recommend you go ask your mom, because she failed to teach you the basics.” 
​Troya pushed her hair back from her face as she looked at him, “Honestly, who raised you. The entire thing was just absolutely god awful, like what was even supposed to happen? Like how far ahead were you even thinking dude.”

Troya wasn’t two people, but there was a difference in how she carried herself as a male and how she carried herself as female. Female Troya was aggressive and go getting, she might not be the strongest, but she got shit done in a crisis . Male Troya was a slight bit calmer, but instead of being aggro as hell, he preferred to go after and destroy his opponents, not just physically but mentally. Scientifically they were one in the same, but emotionally and possibly mentally, they were two different people. At this moment both were laughing in the face of Bittan Stiles.

Troya went back to her phone as she texted Zia what was happening before she looked up back at him, “Mmm, you still here?”

_*Vrrrrrr*_​
She looked back down at her phone

_People like that absolutely need help!_​
“Oi, my friend thinks you’re honestly completely pathetic too but that you need help. Yes, other people know how terrible you are, but that’s not what’s important here. So come on little one, tell me what was supposed to happen next?”​


----------



## Chronos (Oct 10, 2016)

Jet Vs Jacob

"Black vs Caesar"

_Seize Destiny's Most Wicked Scheme:_
_Fight on & Finally Realize That Crowns Hold no True Weight!_
​The earth beneath their heels began to shiver at the essence of their strength, the hue of the eye clinging into a brilliant crimson, the portrayal of their presence had reached their apex, even the stage could sense such power emanate from children, as their stance readied, Jet's smile rose into it's malevolent display a mirror of his intent, their bodies flew, a pulse of energy rocketing them towards the other, their kinetic power rose from the seams in an instant. Their charge exploding upon connecting each other's forearm, the tremble grew into sudden destructive pulse, the earth beneath their feet shattered at their collision, forearm holding the other. Proximity of the other, Jacob's eyes trained itself on Jet's, his visual represented that of interest. No, of euphoric excitement, as if a sensation was satiated, yet the could consume more of such. A lustful necessity for battle but not just any battle, a conversation that had long been awaited for. A leap, both extended the gap, to merely shortened it, their hands and feet revealing the others proficient in battle. If anything, they held a overall understanding of the other's body, their movements was in fact a display of flash and flair. Calculated, and some of which held not true intention of mercy. Jacob was on the defensive, Jet was aggressive his assault was impressive, he held an understanding of his body which even impressed the young Jake. His feet swung, heel turn, swing, leap, thrust, turn, jab, jab, jab, backhand and stop... All evaded, their gap had been extended once again, but this time. Jet stood straight, his hand extending, forming a gun with his fingers. The fractals of light began to gather at a single point, his finger began to radiate energy the earth began to shake under their heel. Cosmos as being gathered, Jacob's feet slid into a pose, his hand meet earth and his body rocketed towards his target. Jet smirk, unchanging, his eyes locked on and his voice rose. 


*"Tiger Strike"*
​A force of energy shot like a bullet, before Jacob knew it, his body had been struck, winded, his trek halted. His hands met the solar plexus. So this is what it felt to get hit by his own attack. It got to him, his head rose another bullet was being prepared. Jacob stood tall, this wasn't going to work a second time, the bullet shot, extending his hand he flicked the kinetic bullet with a propelling force of his own. Redirecting it towards the ceiling of the arena. "Impressive. But keeping yourself perfectly still for that won't help you in the long run." Jacob began to move once again. "I won't fall for the same trick twice." Jet smiled. "I know you won't." Aiming to his feet, Jacob leaped into the air, avoiding the hit, which allowed for Jet to utilize his other hand, and fire. Another direct hit, causing the platinum haired youth to been thrown of his trek, however... twisting himself, he regained composure and immediately closed the gap. A swift connection to Jet's stomach, a release of power and an explosion as brought of Jacob's kinetic force. "You little..." 

Jet sensed it for a moment, the overwhelming presence. It was there, the moment he left his guard down he witnessed it on full display. Jacob must've known as well. He wasn't affected by his presence, he wasn't being hindered in fact he was merely playing... which meant that he wasn't even using his full potential. That he couldn't even expose that fragment of his opponents weakness if Jet wanted to. Such brought even more excitement. "Jet. Don't even get any funny ideas!" 

~*~​
In the stadium, the crowed was cheering with all its might. Upon them at the highest peek stood Nikolai, Tony and Sybil. Silent, awed, all three triggered by a suspense. The question rose in their heads... Who was this boy Jacob faced? He too held the same power as Jacob. "Well would you look at that? Isn't the world small." Tony spoke in attempts to assimilate what he had just witness. "H-how is it possible?" Nikolai witnessed the fight intently, it seemed both youth were clearly aware of their birthright, and as such their own imposing wills. If any unprepared soul was to be within those walls at this instant, even Nikolai would have trouble deflecting their presence. "This is no mere similarity, either. There's no iteration of a quirk, there just purely different methods of use. The quirk is in fact the same as the other... but how? What are the odds of such thing even happening?" After a moment, Tony and Sybil began to cheer, unraveling their support to Jake, ho no stood before his most dire fight he's been since that incident a few years ago. "No holds barred, huh?" Whispered Nikolai to himself. He had indeed recovered a great deal of his strength back since the Academy took him under their wing, however, something particularly interesting was displaying itself on the screen. As the display demonstrated the roaring essence of their battle, there's was one particular thought which Nikolai could reflect on the look of Jacob's natural sternness. What could the school possibly want with such?

"Holy smokes! I wouldn't even put it to thought! Who would've guessed two kids held the exact same quirk. Is that even a good thing? Sound extremely shitty if you ask me." Turning to the voice, Nikolai witness a particular man with a science cloak on, glasses and a screw attached to the side of his head. "I think they screamed something about True Conqueror too. Is that the name of the quirk? How full of it can you get! If it were me, I'd call it something more worthy of the title. But then again, not everyone can be me. What you think, Jack?" The question was directed towards Nikolai, of which he merely replied with a rise of the brow. He had nothing to add, so he didn't which made the stranger laugh at his expense. "You hurt by that? Take it in strides, Mr. Edgy, I didn't mean anything too hurtful by it. You know those kids?" Nikolai remained silent. The man wasn't letting up however. "Well, I guess walls can be good listeners too. So who you rooting for, guessing by your pals you're rooting for the kid with an attitude problem, like you? He has a certain quality I like however. It reminds me of someone, several someones who were very dear to me, at heart." 

"Ulric. We're moving." Turning, Tony looked for an answer then it hit him, a certain aura emanated from the man before the two, the man with the strange screw on his head waved lazily with smile from cheek to cheek. Normally this would be understood to be a gesture of kindness, or even shyness, but it was intentional. The descriptive first glance had impact enough for Tony to silently agree and take Sybil away. "Hey, don't leave. We were having such an interesting conversation."

"I don't know why you're even here. I suggest you leave before anything, you smell of bad intentions." The man smiled. "Oh, I get that all the time. No need to worry, however. I absolutely have no intentions of doing anything other than to witness the glorious display of the arena's mechanics." Nikolai remained silent once again, merely staring at the man in great disdain. "The name's Mao, by the way. I think we'll be seeing each other again. Next time maybe I can buy you a drink." 

"I decline." 


​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*

*








*
​Waylaid, that was probably the best word to describe the state that Bitt Stiles found himself in at the moment. He was too caught off guard to even process a grain of embarrassment. The fact was that on the other coast where Bitt was from, his family was a bigger deal, especially in the Tri-State area. He was essentially a stud not by blood but by relation. In the town he was from he was the lovable ne’er do well scamp and here in this place he really had no clue who he was. This realization was for more than what he bargained for when he went to the aid of a screaming girl. What went from indecisiveness was becoming nothing short of a full blown existential crisis and feeling a way that was quite foreign words simply left Bitt’s mouth.

“I don't really know, I'm not from around here and I don't know any cool places or cool people. It's like if I took you out to a restaurant I couldn't even do the move where I rip up the check in front of the wait staff and we walk out. I didn't really think I just thought you were pretty and went charging in without a plan thinking it would all work out.”

That was the problem in a lot of ways, Bitt thought back to the bank and his loss to Delirious Young, and then his mind drifted to something his grandma had taught him. The lesson had of course come when he was being troublesome but it was a theme that had been reoccurring a lot for him.

“Everyone has a plan until they get hit but it seems like I don't ever come up with a plan until I get hit. Uhh look I'm sorry, I came at you with some cracked out game and was honestly out of pocket.”

The blue haired speedster was still figuring it all out even as he spoke, the the air being pumped through his lungs was epiphanic. The fact was that Bitt was seemingly one of the few kids at GHH who was still growing who wasn't trying to be who they could be and only who he was, but that was slipping from him.

“I guess it's just being in this place, where I'm from things are different. It's kind of disappointing that things have to change but tranquilo, tranquilo, right?” He said it nervously as if trying to convince himself and it was not lost on him how it was the continuation of his earlier train wreck as this girl was getting an eyeful of his proverbial ass. “How would you help me, if you could that is?”


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 

​
Troya’s body almost convulsed with disgust.

This boy knew how to give her a whiplash and she hated it every minute, but what really got to her was how honest he was when she went south. There was no hidden desire underneath that puppy dog eyes that he probably formed unknowingly. She felt her whole body react almost like it was tasting something that didn’t necessarily agree with her. The kid was fuckin weird, like a creepy weird….

It wasn’t like that loser that sat in the background breathing heavily behind a cute girl. Not that type of creepy, but the type of creepy weird, where she can probably beat the shit out of him until he was black and blue. 

And he’ll look up at her and say 

_“Thank you….”_​
And the weird thing about it, is that she’ll probably enjoy doing it….

It was that creepy weird,like someone that knew a person’s special kink just by shaking hands…​
Troya couldn’t help but smile a bit, because that was her.​
That was the weird part of him, because for some reason, as she tried to look at him, the more she thought about herself. 

She proceeded to ignore him as she texted Zia what was going on and almost instantly she was reminded why Zia was so sweet. 

_He seems kinda lonely…._

_Not my problem, so what?_​

_That’s not very hero like of you! He’s a fellow student!_​​_Yo! So?! iDGAF_​​_Troya…_​
_Wtf you want me to do?_

_Be a hero k_​
Troya felt her face frown a bit, what the hell does she mean be a hero? There was no one that needed saving, but almost instantly as she thought that she looked back at the kid...the poor little kid. 

_Wtf Zia, what about our plans_​​_We can always reschedule_​
But she didn’t want to!

_She really didn’t want to! _​

_Alright…_​

She let the text send as she pushed back her hair and looked at the kid. Even though they were the same age, because he didn’t have the social skills to even come up with good lines, he was no better than a ten year old. 

_Luv  ya_​
“You’re in luck.” She threw the plastic bag of junk food at him, “My plans been cancelled.”
​
Troya couldn’t hold the venom back, “You can take me out.”

“There a Staples near by, I need to go there.” Troya got up as she brushed off the dirt, “You can either follow, or you can sit there with that bag of sweets and wait until the bus gets here. Your choice.”


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*

“Staples?”

It was one of those moments where Bitt just wanted to rub his eyes in disbelief at what was occurring, maybe use your pinkies to get right into those dirty ears and clean them out. It was weird for them to go on what was ostensibly a date at a Staples but Bitt Stiles was 5’5 in a school full of superhero prospects who were either unrealistically pretty or unrealistically mature looking. He felt out of his depth and he wasn’t about to look a gift horse in the mouth. Yea Staples was “wack” to him but it was like his grandma would say,

_“It all comes out in the wash.”_

And bearing that in mind it didn’t really matter where he went with her as long as he was with her.

“Yea, I’ll go with you to Staples but if you’re letting me take you out then I’m buying.” This was the easy route that Bitt usually took to ingratiate himself with others. It was the force of habit taking ahold of Bittan as he offered up his wallet without prompting. One could afford to be that chill when one could use money as an equalizer of sorts, it definitely had the ability to dull one’s edges.

“It’s not a big deal and plus it’s only fair since you’re letting me take you there. So tranquilo, tranquilo.”
​


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 

​
_Tranquilo...
*Tranquilo*…._​
Would he be so  so tranquilo when she wrapped her hands around his little neck and choke the life of him?

Troya almost jumped at that thought. What the hell was wrong with her? Where were these thoughts coming from? All of them dirty and disgusting, one after another they penetrated her mind. Each one even dirtier and disgusting than the other and they all so happened to making the little blue haired boy. Troya felt herself curse at herself, she needed to collect her mind, and once she did that everything would fall into it’s place.

_Control…._

_Control…._​
She had control over her mind, over her body, and her fate…

_“So much control you have, do you even realize where you are?”_​
That voice! Troya head popped up and she was looking at the Staples display window. Her reflection staring back at her wide eyed back at her. Though it muddled and twisted until it was her male form looking back at her. Troya closed her forced her eyes closed and opened them again, and when she looked back up it was gone and her reflection stared back at her. 

_“You should know better than anyone…”_ Her ears tingled as she felt the voice , “It’s not others people's desires that are dangerous….”

_*“It’s yours….”*_​
Troya heart almost jumped out of her chest. She kept her desire in check if she wanted something, she went out and got it. There was nothing that she let her heart yearn for too long. She was a glutton, there nothing that she didn’t want----

_“Liar….”_​
_*REIGN BACK CONTROL TROYA!*_​_“Whatever….I’m still here, no matter how much you silence me.”_​
Her mind yelled at her and with that she took control. Almost like she was  pulling at a dogs leash she let her mind heel to her demands. She wasn’t going to be a slave to her quirk, never, not like some fools out there. Troya brushed back her hair with her fingers, and let her hair fall back in place when she turned back to Bitt

“Hey puppy?” Troya looked at him deep in his eyes, “You weren’t as terrible of company as I thought you would be.”

“So on the condition you stop with that tranquilo,tranquilo garbage, after this pup, do you have somewhere to go?”​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*

“Tranquilo, tranquilo garbage?” 

Bittan was quite puzzled by what she meant by that statement as his mantra was very much inscribed in the fabric of his DNA. He had been this way for awhile and he was aware of how it could get on others nerves but no one had ever called him out and called it garbage before. There was a slight sting hearing how callously those words left her lips and in kind it caused Bitt to slump his shoulders a little.


“It’s something that’s always helped remind me that things can always be worse and that I need to relax and appreciate the moment good or bad because when you think about it, we’re living aren’t we? Like it can always be worse but I guess that I have to say the words because there are times where I forget and I don’t know…” 


Bitt’s inner critic was screaming at him to shut the hell up because he was being a bit too earnest with Troya. His intentions were very plain and very obvious but this course of action was a very interesting way to create the outcome he wanted for those intentions.


“Sometimes you’re not always feeling the best so I feel like those words can be helpful.” 


A compromise was met, he really wanted to say that certain times he gets so down on himself he needs to use his mantra to hype himself up but that was hardly the sort of thing you’re supposed to admit on the first date. Instead it was time to reel things back.


“Well if it’s my choice next though how about we sit down and eat? I’m sure there’s a bunch of other stuff you want to change about me besides my catchphrase, so why not tell me about it while I feed you?” He said it with a sheepish grin hoping it would provoke a certain reaction within the combustible girl he had befriended and perhaps remind her that he wasn’t such a morose person.​


----------



## Kei (Oct 10, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 

​
She couldn’t answer him simply sighing and moving past him as she began to shop. It bothered her how honest and pure he was with his answers, he was someone who made the words in her throat freeze up. Even when she just flipped her hair and walked into the store, it was becoming painful how the words stuck to her throat like flies on sticky paper. The words were slowly crushing her ability to breathe, they filled her mouth and throat and it hurt. She wanted to grab at her throat and scratch out the words, even if it was just something mean….She just wanted words to come out…

_But they wouldn’t…._​
Even as she shopped for the things she needed they stayed lodged in her throat. She wanted to puke them up, she wanted to hurl and let it violently expel from her mouth, but she couldn’t.

She had to control herself or else that thing budding in her stomach would erupt Incubus/Succubus quirk users were sensitive to their own quirks and sometimes, their own feelings. Though it was hard, she didn’t know what was making her this way, until she realized when she reached out to pick out a pink mechanical pencil. It was laced with flowers and had the words FOR GIRLZ written on the front package.

She hated these things! When did you have to be a certain sex to use a pencil? A mechanical pencil at that!? So why? Why was her body doing this? Why was her body reaching out for this pencil and almost instantly her mind snapped like a light switch just got flicked on.

_Zia….?_​
Zia loved the color pink, she loved flowery things and the stereotypical softer things in life. Hell even in her room were pink soft fluffy teddy bears that didn’t look like they seen a speck of dust.

Troya turned to Bitt, “I’m ready, let’s go.”

She told him but only thing in her basket was like 5 mechanical pencils and a planner. What she actually came for had slipped her mind. Troya began to take her money out, her senses working on auto pilot she stopped.

“No, don’t be so obnoxious dude, I can pay for my own things, I’m the one who let you take me here, remember?”​
Exasperated, she continued on with a silent Bitt in tow, each step she felt herself slip a little. Deep….Deeper she went into her own mind until the world around her became nothing but muddle colors and the only thing that was clear that was the feet before her which belonged to Bitt and the one next to her

The one that belonged to….​
_“You are letting yourself go.” _The voice that belonged to the pair of feet warned her, _“if you don’t pull back now, you risk doing something you will regret later.”_

_What do you mean?_​
_“You know what I mean? You might accidentally….Do something that she might hate.”_ Not once did the steps of the feet falter too far or away from her, they were all in sync except for the ones in front of her,_ “We have an out you know.”_
_An out?_​
_“An out~All you have to do is look up.”_​
Troya looked up and she felt her whole body focus on Bitt as arms snaked around her shoulder and pressure on her back

*“E A T….”*​
_Eat?_​
_*“E A T… H I S …. D E S I R E… M A K E … I T…. Y O U R S….”*_​
_She was hungry, so very hungry._​
She didn’t even notice how her stomach ached. Maybe that all she needed was to eat and all she had to do is reach out and eat. Though she never ate someone's desire, did it taste good? Was it delicious? Would it erase this feeling that was causing a black hole in her own heart? If she could cover it with someone elses desire than….than….

_All she had… to do is…._​

_*E…..*_

_*A…...*_​

_*T………..*_​

_*EAT!!!*_​
_“Is there anything you want to eat?”_​
Troya once again snapped back into reality as she looked up at the menu slowly coming back into her vision. Muddled words began to make sense…

_“....Caramel…. Caramel Frappacino…”_ She managed to make her voice sound normal

Succubus and Incubus were desire demons, they ate and feasted off the desire of men and women, holding no desire themselves than just to eat….

Denying that….

_Was like denying herself…._​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hollow (Oct 10, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Library – Late Afternoon
W/ @Wizzrobevox_
*
Febreeze
Air Freshner*​Mimi's hand lowered back to the table to tap her fingers gently against the smooth paper of her notebook. She didn't mind Deprimeun's awkward silence of someone who has no idea of how to hold a conversation with another person. A patient person, she would wait until he finally opened up.

“Well,” she spoke up. “You looked like you could use a friend.”

It wasn't right for someone to have to withstand whatever hardship they're going through alone. Growing up with only her mother as support, no friends or family, was scary. Still is. In the darkest corners of her mind, the thought of something happening to her fragile mom and being left behind by herself was a weight that pressured her into independence, ambition and assertiveness...and also into taking a second look when someone else, whoever it might be, is being crushed by a weight of their own. Even if her help is unwarranted or unnecessary, she wanted for it to at least be there. So no one ever has to feel the way she does when something goes wrong and she has no idea how to fix it.

“Besides, on the topic of who's got the looks,” Mimi commented, opening her bag to take out her phone and quickly find a picture. “Have you seen Troya?” The teen asked, showing Deprimeun the white haired teen's picture. “I'm in the Gymnastics club and one of the girls showed me this picture after I overheard them gushing about a first year. Despite being in the same year as us, Troya's getting a huge amount of attention from the entire student body.”

Relaxing back into her chair, Mimi had one last look at the picture before putting her phone away, not being to stop herself from biting her lip. “Damn.” Should be a crime for someone to be that good looking. The blonde hated to find herself acting in such a frivolous way, but no one could deny or stand impartial to Troya Magnuson's appearance. The teen was just one of those people that caused heads to turn from anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chronos (Oct 10, 2016)

Jet Vs Jacob

"Black vs Caesar"

_Seize Destiny's Most Wicked Scheme:_
_Fight on & Finally Realize That Crowns Hold no True Weight!_

​The intensity between the two grew, their power rose even greater, their hits landed, their bodies swarmed by the need to battle. Jet smile grew intense, his living every second of it. There was particularities on their styles. Though Jacob was faster and preferred the closer approach, his strength wasn't that viable, on the contrary, though Jet preferred to be ranged, his strength much much more overwhelming than his bullets. Incorporating such would benefit him greatly, however, this was their passion. Jacob shortened the gap once more, both locked in close quarters. Their flair of battle sources their ability of combat, a testament to their teacher's however, one was taught, while other taught himself. Their bodies boiled under the guise of battle, their movement following patterns designated to counter the other, their fist colliding with flesh into an input of kinetic force. A push was herald by Jacob's part, Jet's footing lost it's sturdiness. Staggered by the force of such, Jacob took the head, a punch on the stomach, followed with an upper cut to the jaw, a kinetic blast gathering a the base of the fist, releasing upon impact increasing the level of strength delivered and much more propelling him further into the air,  but before Jet was thrown towards the distance. Jacob held his foot and swung his body into a slam upon the earth, a cough of pain escaped the youth, before Jacob dragged him closer, raising his hand with an open palm. The energy gathered at the entirety of the arm, like a cataclysmic bomb, a hammering strike was delivered to the chest, the kinetic force release at the base of such, causing the earth itself to shatter under force of such power. The fractals itself began to tremble, the Cosmos power, the very power both children are drawing from as an essence of light was demonstrating it's greatness. A pant escaped Jacob, assuming victory. As he began to stand straight a sense of relief had been achieved. A smile rose from his lips, he crowd began to cheer, the sound of a climax had resounded upon the crowd. 

Nikolai crossed his arms, while Sybil and Tony jumped in excitement. Screaming the name of their closest friend and comrade. Honing his hearing, Jacob started to receive the clash of cheers and screams from the outside. Had they really been watching this match to it's entirety? But it didn't matter, as he was about to take a first step. A sigh of relief escaped him, the question which both had had now been brought to a close-- *"Is that the best you've got?"* From what seemed to be seemingly nowhere, the collar of his shirt was pulled closer to the earth, those eyes, Jet's bright crimson eyes forced Jacob's to lock, restrained by his own grip, his hand grappled his neck, breath began to cut off, this sensation. It began to evoke the memories of helplessness that radiated that day... The memories of when the boy had to fight that man, the destruction of the city... what the hell? Jet encompassed a sense of evil he didn't quite understand. His feet rose from the earth, he formed the gun in his hand, and hit the diaphragm, his need to breath became heavier, he felt his concious fade, and a power rose. The bullets of kinetic force began to fire in rapid succession. The despair began to settle on his mien, pain inconceivable... What... What the hell was Jet trying to prove? His stare was daring, a slam to the earth and a release of his neck. Air began to fill his lungs, a cough escaped. Jet paced to Jacob's location, and stomped on Jacob's head, pressing stronger and stronger at his skull. 

"You don't seem to realize the odds here, Snow. This is a no holds barred, and yet you're not utilizing the extend of your strength... What is it? Are you looking down on me you swine? You think I'm inferior to you?" His memory began to cycle at the first days of school, at the first day the two met. Jet's smile stapled into a straight line, his eyes looking down at his opponent who's clenching of the teeth displayed his massive pain. "You don't get it, you're twisted sense of justice... You're not fighting me because of some arbitrary sense of pity. You're fighting to end the fight, still to this day you're still trying to defend me. You mongrel, you worthless excuse for a King! You and I hold a gift of greater existence! And here you lay, denying your existence. I refuse to accept someone who holds my same quirk is such a coward to utilized it!" A kick to the bottom of his chin with the strength of a kinetic blast. Propelling the child further, as he regained back his stand. Pain crossed through his body, blood began to pour from the seams of his flesh. His stare rose to meet that of Jet's.

"Jet..." 

"I'm pissing you off."

Jacob, shook his head and rose his sight to meet that of Jet's again, for the first time in the span the both knew each other. A sense of true anger exposed itself from his sight. "You already pissed me off!" Jet prepared for the next lash of hits, this time... he was stocking up. "Now, this is a side I've never seen..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 10, 2016)

Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather
> Library – Late Afternoon
> W/ @Wizzrobevox_
> *
> ...



_*Odeur d'un nouveau jour: Quel est exactement le sens de cet échange de mots?*_​_"No." Deprimeun replied plainly, still staring at her unblinkingly. "I've heard of her, apparently she caused some trouble in her first class of the year, turned on her partner during a training exercise. I had no idea what she looked like though. Actually, I think her partner was pretty popular too. His name is Victor. I don't have a picture like you do so I can't just show you what he looks like, i'm nothing like you, i'm dirt. I'm the dirt beneath the dirt. I'm the Diptera-riddled feces of a bovine lined with their eggs, except they wouldn't grace their presence around me, I'm not even good enough to be the birthplace of a Scarabaeus viettei, I reek of with the odor of ordure so vile not even a insect meant to use it as a nest would take a second glance." As he began to deprecate himself with the verbal onslaught, his body began to slouch in a posture that without doubt terrible for one's spinal cord, leaning down lower and lower until his face unceremoniously thumped against the table before he slid down even further into his seat with the uncanny slippery nature of a slug. _

_"I'd be lucky to be squashed by the unthinking foot of a passerby before being smeared on the walkway like so much index paint from a infantile spawn, i don't deserve to live, why was I born? Literal thousands of others sperm could have been conceived yet I was the only one, what was i thinking? How could be so selfish? I'm just the worst, my parent's were right about me, I can't do anything right. I don't deserve friends. So useless..." By the time was finished talking down to himself, he had all but sunk completely to the floor with his head on the seat and had now entered a state of chanting the same phrase over and over again. "__Inutile, inutile, inutile..." Then, seemingly out of nowhere, he continued to speak to Mimi like this never went on a tangent from the floor, not even looking at her however, eyes glued to the ceiling. "He has fluffy dark purple hair and light brown skin, dotted with a beauty mark under his right eye. His eyes are purple as well. He's always seen wearing a black sleeveless vest and dress pants with purple dress shirt. He wears white Converses as well and is a member of the Red Lion dorm. I'm in the Grey Wolf Dorm. I don't have a roommate because of my quirk. Il est le pire. Personne ne voudrait manger avec moi, pourquoi seraient-ils? Je suis le pire. Le pire, le pire, le pire..." Yes, It seemed he had found himself in yet another tangent of self depreciation while speaking to his girl. It was awful. He just wanted to read and study and make something of himself, but of course this was an unintelligent decision he was always known to make, and now he was laying in an uncomfortable position the floor with his head propped against the wooden chair and he was hungry and the girl next to him hated his idiotic face and wished she was with someone cooler like that Troya girl. He probably deserved it.
_
@Hollow


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 10, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel heard the explosions from the stairwell, between that and the dialogue it was a minor leap of faith to figure out what happened.  The idea of the villains fighting should, tactically, have been a pleasant thought.  All Daniel could think of is the grim reality that there might be a superpowered fight between two forces with competing goals of bringing the building down on their heads.  Regardless of what their ill opponent might think, any pretense of a "game" had officially ended.

That left a painful choice.  

They could go back into the stairwell and race against the climbing villain.  This might well end with them caught in a pincer between whatever challenge the old man had in store for them and an increasingly pissed off climber behind them.  In theory they could hope for a chance to dislodge the villain from their tail but that was somewhat wishful thinking.

They could continue with the plan for the ambush here.  Though if "Stun" can weather the explosions and not be deterred he was somewhat pessimistic in what he would do in hand-to-hand combat.  Nonlethal options would be increasingly unlikely at the very least.

Daniel could stay back and stall, he fostered no thoughts that he could win against Stun but if he could eat enough time to deal with the old man the professionals could come in and clean up.  But it was a risk and it further diluted their already thin forces, it wouldn't take much of a surprise to finish a few of them off.

They could hide, but that would waste precious time.  And it deprived the others from any help if they too ran into any resistance.  Worse it could lead to a fight if they're found, mutant-types having enhanced sense of scent or thermographic style vision wasn't unheard of, and getting ambushed by a villain didn't sound pleasant.

Alternately they could group up with the other team.  If they got lucky their opponent would spend enough time searching for them that they could address the old man.  Of course luck didn't seem to be on their side at the moment.  That would expose the other team to risk and potentially jeopardize the entire mission.

Frankly all the options sucked.  He glanced briefly at the elevators, Graviton's suggestion of another option was sounding better.  The elevators would be trapped, probably at least, but something needed to be done.  Daniel's gaze darted around passing over a door marked "housekeeping."  In a fancy hotel there would be a separate elevator for the staff, big enough for maintenance tasks as well.

"Graviton," he called out.  "This way!"  With a quick burst of energy he kicked, taking the door off it's hinges.  "Help me with the elevator, I think climbing might be the better move after-all."  As an afterthought he grabbed a bag of the laundry mentally adding to the growing list of things he should have as a prepared hero.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*












It was a rather awkward walk the two shared as they went about the aisles, Bitt had built it all up in his head, his line was so smooth and he was going to put the cherry on top by buying her things. The entire thing was going to go off without a hitch, the way she tolerated his presence but was stuck in her own head it filled him with confidence and with every step he felt emboldened. The idea that everything he did turned to shit seemed so feckless he was so sure of himself and then they got there. He was going to be the knight, suavely stepping in to impress the maiden.

_*SHUT DOWN*_

That was all that really needed to be said she had savagely dismissed his advances in the most matter of fact way. He was gobsmacked but yet there was a silver lining, it was small but it was there. She didn’t end it there or completely tell him off she simply gave him advice in her own austere way.

They walked aimlessly together in silence, he had lost his nerve and needed that time to muster it back up to even say something. He just didn’t want to mess up again he felt like if he messed up again she was definitely just going to pack up and leave.

“Is there anything you want to eat?”

It was simple and normal, no gauche New Yorker gimmick, no slang just a simple question. Just a simple question he hoped would be innocuous enough he wouldn’t ruin this.

“....Caramel…. Caramel Frappuccino…”

She said it back in a way that may have been normal to her but it made Bitt raise an eyebrow. A thought entered his mind at that moment, it was a whisper but it was there however it was ridiculous. He ignored it and simply decided to let the flow take hold of him, he was just happy to follow around a pretty girl. As he was lost in the clouds he didn’t realize that Troya had already began to lead the way.

They ended up at a Diner upon looking at it Bitt thought back to a similar venue in New York City, it was a legendary place named Serendipity famous for it’s Frrrozen Hot Chocolate. The decorum of the place from the outside window filled the blue haired speedster with a particularly exciting strain of nostalgia.

“Oh wow I haven’t been here before, yeah I’m totally into places like this. They probably have some really good _smacks._”​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Axelthewanted (Oct 11, 2016)

Kenny Klyde
Horrors and Laughs part 1 : Welcome to the Squad Kenny!!!
@Wizzrobevox , @Karma15, @Hero

The woman known as Katrina had given the boys a very brief explanation of what they were gathered for. It was about a mission for them to get there feet wet as a hero. They were reports of clowns luring children into the woods. Not only that the very same clouds would disappear without a trace. Which begs to the question where do they go and how can they move around without leaving a trace behind. They appear and everyone see’s them but when they leave their untraceable. All these thoughts stormed inside Kenny’s head as he tried to analyze the case but couldn’t come up with any answers so he tried not to bring up the conversation until he has a solid hypothesis to give to his superior. He was then abruptly snapped out of his train of thoughts when a boy around his size with dark violet hair walks up to him asking about him and greeting him. 


“Yo. The name is Kenny.”


He would extend his hand towards him to formally greet him, in which then then the boy grabbed with both of his hand, encasing his between, as he shaked it ever so energetically. Showing so much life and happiness in a single soul, it was nice to see someone who’s very happy with how life is now a days. He would share a smile with his new acquaintance. 


“My name is Victor. Happy to have you with us.I hope we can get along. Ain’t it great that we get to work together again Roman? Ahhh! I’m so excited. Another mission.”


“(Ain’t he jolly?)” Kenny thought to himself. He also noticed that amongst them he was the only one who hasn’t gone out on one of these mission. A first impression. It also became apparent that his squadmates have already worked with one another making him the new guy.


“Right. Nice to see you too Victor.” Roman would respond to the hyperactive Victor.


Just as the counselor, Katrina was about to finish her mission briefing the door would slam wide open and a group of people were pushing a stretcher along with  a tube of oxygen supply and applied it to a silvered hair girl that was laying down unconscious upon the stretcher that they were moving. The situation looked dire as they rushed to the med bay and open the girls top to expose her chest to treat her. Kenny looked somewhat astonished about the sudden events that went by them as they were just getting to know each other but then again he thought this might be a good visualization of what’s to come. They were aspiring heroes and danger is part of the job description as well as having to put their lives on the line. 


He heard Victor refer to the girl as “Collette”. Obviously they must know each other. So without saying a word he would close his eyes for a brief moment and hoped for the best for her health. He would then reopen his eyes at the command of Katrina.


"Anyway, if you have any questions, save it for the plane ride. Pack your shit, we leave for Sacramento immediately." 



At a moment's notice the guys disperse to gather their things and meet back with her at the school gates.


*~Boarding the plane~*



“All passengers please pass over to flight B-10. I repeat B-10. All passengers with a ticket to the flight to Sacramento, plane B-10 your flight is ready.” The com-airport maiden said as she announced the flight the team had been waiting for.


 They took the seats assigned to them and placed their luggage on the top drawer above their seats. On the window seat went Victor, which was so excited he had glued himself at the looking to the outside where the employees were putting the rest of the luggage inside the bottom half of the plane and looked at the long jet track in which planes would land and lift of from. Then came kenny which was someone uncomfortable with the idea of flying on a plane. He found the white noise that resonated from the jet’s turbine to be very disturbing to the point it made him which he could fly to their destination on with own abilities. Sadly he wasn’t fast enough to get there on time or the stamina to go on without stopping half way, so he was locked in this flying metal death trap. Next beside him came roman who still seemed a bit on edge with his inner self as he just sat down, crossed his arms and closed his eyes to rest. Kenny was ever so envious. How could he sleep with that noise constantly playing? Finally at the last seat, beside the plane’s hallways sat the counselor, Katrina. She would sit down and rest her on edges of her seat as she sucked on a lollipop that she had purchase at the airports market before boarding. Kenny would scan for sec before thinking to himself _“Our school is going to have to invest on a new dress code for this one.”_ The seats would quickly become filled through the passing of a few minutes. He would then feel a slight tug on his right arm. He would look over to Victor and raised an eyebrow signalling him “what’s up?”.


“Hey are you ok Kenny, you don’t look well. Aren’t you happy to fly to a new play and go on new adventures?”


“That’s not it…”


“Oh don’t tell that the big bad kusha is afraid of riding planes.” Katrina said with such a humorous tone and with a smirk painted across her face as she held the lollipop by biting on it’s stick.


“I’m not afra….”


“Don’t worry Kenny. Your pal Victor will be here ready to protect you! No harm will come towards you. “ Victor told Kenny as he showed off his small glimpses of bravery which was really not needed for.


“But…” 


“Hahahaha.” Katrina laughed and giggled as Kenny looked even more confused and uncomfortable than ever before.


_“(What an interesting group of people I was paired up with. This is going to be a long ride.)”_ The boy in black thought to himself


“Welcome passengers and thank you for using out airline for your traveling needs we hope you enjoy your flight. I’m your pilot Johan Alsterd and Make sure you all have your seat belts buckled as we are now ready to lift off.” 


The sound of the jet’s engine became louder and louder as they started run on the tracks gaining speed to lift off. The sound was unbearable on this point for kenny. It was like the inside of his head was about to explode along with the turbine upon lift off, so he would turn on he’s mp3 player and placed his green headset to his ears, turning them up as much as possible while the plane finally took off, seizing it’s contact with the ground and began to gain altitude as their journey to their destination began. 


*~Arriving at Sacramento~* 


“All passengers from flight B-10 please recover your luggage at the pickup #5 and I hope you’ve enjoyed your flight we hope to see you again.” Said the com-lady as the passengers left the plane and entered the airport. 


The team had finally arrived at Sacramento, The city of trees. Victor exploded out of the platform gate, running around the airport with such excitement of what’s to come, looking somewhat like a child but still able to recognize his age. As for the others, Katrina led them out holding a small map of the city, while Roman stretched his muscles and shoulders by placing his hand on his shoulder, tensing up his arm and move in a slow circular motion. Kenny on the other hand looked like he hadn’t slept at all, having saggy eyelids and his body moved sluggish. The sounds of the jet’s engine where to much to sleep through for the poor boy. Roman look at him, taking notice to the change in his behaviour.


“Yo, dude, you need to go to the restroom or something?”


“N-no I’ll be fine.” He said struggling to get his words out and keeping his eyes open but surely he will recover, he hoped.

“Go freshen up Kusha-boy. I need to look around for sec. It shouldn’t take long. And please splash some water to your face, you look like shit.”


After that, Kenny looked over at Roman. “Do I really look like that?” Roman nodded at him, confirming their teacher’s statement and he went to the restroom as ordered to freshen up while Katrina headed out for the moment.​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hero (Oct 12, 2016)

Katrina Henderson
Part 3  
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________













From the place where Katrina stood in the sun beaming through the airport's windows, with her sunglasses on her nose, she surveyed the environment. "The human race must indeed have become absolutely moronic to have lost its sense of elegance to this degree..." Katrina said pitifully as she side eyed a group of women walking barefoot in airport. The feet of these women were red, scrawny, covered with corns and bunions, deformed by shoes, long as shuttles or wide as paddles. And in the midst of the ugliness Katrina witnessed, scrofulous brats were screaming and crying. Further off in the distance the hero observed grandmas knitting and respectable old gentlemen with gold-rimmed spectacles reading newspapers, looking up from time to time between lines to savor the vastness of the horizon with an air of approval. "Such foul-looking specimens of humanity." Katrina muttered as she walked along with the students in tow. "Okay boys, the man we are looking for is named Parker Benton. He's the sheriff of Nevada City and also the individual who requested our assistance. He'll be waiting for us outside"

"What does he look like?" Kenny asked.

"He's a cop, so look for someone who looks like a pig."

"A mutant quirk?!" Victor asked excitedly. Katrina snickered and patted Victor on the head.

"Oh, Victor" she sighed.

~ 10 Minutes Later ~​

"Did you ever notice that the first piece of luggage on the carousel never belongs to anyone?" Victor asked, tapping Katrina's arm to get her attention, while simultaneously pointing out the lone piece of luggage that was going around in circles on the conveyor belt.

"Huh?"

"I saiddddd- *gurk*" Victor made a gagging noise as Katrina took the sucker out of her mouth and nearly shoved it down the boy's throat.

"Shut it, I think I see our bags." Katrina replied, dashing off and motioning the boys to follow her. Kenny and Victor grabbed their own bags while Roman was forced to carry his own and Katrina's. Even though Katrina's suitcase was heavy, Roman carried it by the handle as he trailed behind the group as they followed the signs labeled "pick up", "taxis", and "arrivals" to exit the airport. Roman detested the tiny wheels on Katrina's suitcase, first of all because they were feminine, thus not worthy of a man, especially a man like him. A man should carry, not roll. Secondly because they suggested easy options, shortcuts, savings, rationality, which he despised and opposed wherever he could, even where it was of the most trivial significance because why would anyone want to live in a world without feeling its weight?

When the group got onto the escalator leading to the arrivals exit, Katrina took off her shades, turned around, and completely shut down the friendly banter that was occurring between the students. "Before the mission begins and we are standing in front of our sponsoring client, I want to make something clear to you all when you're traveling with me. Rule number 1..."



The boys nodded their heads in obedience. "I can't stress this enough."

Once the squad led by Katrina reached the top of the escalator, they didn't have to look hard to find Officer Benton. The man stood firmly erect in front of a sign reading: WELCOME PALADIN with his chest held high and hands folded firmly across his crotch. As the heroes walked towards the sheriff in a crisp horizontal formation, a grin was carved on Katrina's face.

"Let's entertain these clowns."

@Axelthewanted @Wizzrobevox @Karma15​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 



_Smacks....._​
_Smacks!_​
_“Smacks!?”_

Troya let out a small laugh as she heard the boy’s accent come out. When the last time she heard someone said smacks? Maybe the last time was when her dad had asked her did she get anything healthy as a…. As a….​_Smack_​
That caused the girl to laugh at a bit more, as she looked at the boy. He was so honest to a fault and now this, talking like an old man! After a bit of small laughter, she realized that horrible feeling was gone. Even if it was for a second, it was nice, like the rock in her stomach turned into feathers that disappeared into the sky.

Troya allowed herself to smile at the thought that maybe the boy wasn’t too bad, he wasn’t the absolute worst, but at the same time...He wasn’t anything that special, he wasn’t her.

“You’ve been following me around for a bit pup.” Troya begun, “I’ve never really got to say my name….”​“It’s….”​​_“Troy….”_​​_*She’s a fuckin idiot…*_​
There was no way in blue hell he would actually believe that her name was a fucking boys name, let alone like an named after a legendary setting from fucking Greek culture! No way! No absolute fucking way!​“Troy? Is that like Scandanavian or somethin’?”​​_*HE FUCKIN BELIEVED IT*_​
Troya gritted from the pressure of denying the storm of laughter brewing within or the obviousness full on telling him her real name. Either or she finally understood what Zia meant, the boy actually needed help. Like full on Yoda and Luke shit, the poor little puppy someone abandon him out in this cruel cold world.​“Never heard of Homer’s Ilaid?” Troya asked, “I’m named after the setting.”​​_*LIKE HE’LL FUCKIN KNOW HOMER’S ILAID!*_​
There was an obvious look of vexation on his face as he scratched the back of his head, no doubt a tick he couldn’t cover up.

Troya lips curled upwards before finally asking, “So what’s your name?”

He laughed nervously at the question the fact that he had introduced himself initially and she had obviously never registered his name.

“The Phe---” He stopped himself realizing his mistake before he made it. “Bitt Stiles but you know I already told you that. I wonder do you maybe have a bad memory?” The first part was said clearly before descending into a pit of garbled mumbles with expedient cowardice.

“Bitt Stiles.”  Troya cocked her head a bit before smiling a bit as she mirrored her actions when she was a boy…​_“I’ll remember that.”_​​“Also wasn’t there was an excerpt from Homer’s Iliad on our reading and english comprehension portion of our entrance exam?” ​​
Troya tried to remember the damn thing, but really couldn’t, despite how hard she studied. Once the test was over, she had a bad habit of of retaining afterwards. Her parents called her a parrot, she can repeat whatever she heard perfectly, but when asked what it meant, people were just met with a good long blank stare.


“Wait a second wha---” He had a confused look on his face but before the thought could be orally gestated into existence ;

_“Caramel Frappucino?” _The barista called out, _“One Caramel Frappucino.”_

“Ah…” For a minute she forgot that she ordered and she felt the slimes crawling up her spine again​_“You can’t run away from your feelings Troya.” _The voice warned her​​_God damn her if she didn’t try though!_​
“That’s me!” She pushed back the feelings as she went to grab the coffee , and as soon as she put the straw in she took the longest sip, “Cold drinks in fall are the best."​​


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*

Bitt didn’t know what to say he was still nervous around her, well nervous in his own way at least. Speaking to Troy felt like that ancient game from the 20th century, Operation, long story short if you touch the sides you lose and he didn’t want to touch the sides, so he was uncharacteristically quiet. He heard her words but her aura was so magnetizing it was hard to really listen to her at times. Her cadence was a constant state of uncomfortable irritation, it was present even in the small moments like even now he watched as Troy's fingers wrapped around the cold cup as she forced herself to relax mad that it had even come to that. It made Bitt feel more comfortable around her.

Soon a sampling of items adorned the table.

It became very apparent she actually really loved sweet things and the cold ice coffee was beyond sweet that it caused her to shiver at the amount of sugar that she was intaking. Troya jolted when her body hit her with the hugest of brain freezes, when she looked up at Bitt, she frowned for a minute…

And held her drink out to Bitt

“Oi you bastard do you want some or not?” Troya held out her drink, “It’s not a big deal, you should feel honored, I’m sharing my time and my spit with you.”

“Word, I actually like cold drinks in the fall too but most people think it’s weird. I’m from the East coast so it’s usually like in the 60s in the fall. But I don’t know with my quirk I warm up pretty fast and it kind of creates this weird warm sensation, I guess it’s kind of like a smoke waterfall? That probably doesn’t make a lot of sense but I promise it’s fucking bomb. But like I didn’t even think of that spit thing.” He said as he reached for the cup, his hand holding the bottom of the cup and part of Troy’s hand. “Uhh you can let go dude…” He really didn’t want her to, “I have the cup”. Her hand shot backward quickly, he had touched ‘the side’. Quickly he took a sip and returned the cup to the table.

“Yeah that’s cool. Yo dude let me get one of these righ’ here.” Bitt couldn’t really modulate the volume of his voice properly so he was probably unintentionally obnoxious if he knew then six feet probably wouldn’t be far down enough.

“So yeah you were saying that thing about the test? You go to GHH? I’ve never seen ya there. I mean ya kind of command a room when you walk into it. If you were the dimmest star in the sky you’d probably still burn my retinas into da blindness. So yeah how the hell have we never met before….” Even Bitt was lost as his words came out in a crystal clear machine gun flow, symptomatic of young speedsters who were still coming into their powers, especially those who still had room to grow. Nervousness took over as Bitt tried his best to control his cadence he didn’t want to seem off putting so he continued his gifts allowing him to move as Troy compressed the air into her diaphragm to begun speaking in turn. ”You’re just pretty cool and it’s like i.d.k., GHH has what 200 kids in our class? I’ve met like 4 cool people including you so I guess I’m just really happy is all. Just being here has really showed me things about myself I’d like to be different and meeting you put me in a better mood.”

_*Dangerous!*_

Troya’s face flushed red as she couldn’t find the words to respond to him. What’s up with this puppy eyed boy!? Why was he so honest?! Just the outright feeling of being able to read people and knowing that he was being honest with her almost made her want to fight him. Like how dare he do this to her, make her feel this weak!

_*“Idiot…”*_ She felt her mouth puked up, “Like you said our class is made out of 200 students, of course we weren’t going to meet! Statistics man...Statistics!”

Liar! Bad Liar Troya! He met you before!

But she was a boy! Didn’t count!

“....You….You are pretty ok too pup.” Troya tried to dish out her best compliment but somewhere the machine that controlled her mouth had to ruin it, “Don’t change too much! Too many people here have their heads too far up their asses!”

You’re one to talk

Take a back seat and shut up! She yelled at herself mentally

“You know my bubee says everything comes out in the wash. Maybe GHH is the wash?”

As Bitt leaned back in his chair a blonde blur moved into his periphery, he leaned back trying to increase his field of vision and look relaxed at the same time.

*WARRANT ENGAGED*














“Yeah, it’s not that bad…” He said listlessly as a taut nubile knockout that would turn any man into a lifelong career hoop jumper passed on by.  It probably wasn't exactly the gratuitous slow motion scene complete with wind blowing that Bitt played out in his head but the sounds of Warrant blared in his mind, she had the kind of aura that had a different sort of gravity to it. She placed the drink down, checking Troy’s drink to see it was still half full before smiling and moving along.

“Yeah sorry what was I saying?”

That was it right there, had he just gone back to his seated position and went right to his drink, but he was a speedster with a motormouth. He didn’t stop talking and that was his folly here because his words had sounded an intuitive alarm in Troya, she knew what he really meant when he said ‘sorry what was I saying’.

“Well you weren’t really saying much of anything with your mouth, but your eyes were exposing you for the two bit amateur you are. Wow, I can’t believe I wasted my precious time letting you take me out. You give me the slimes, if you’re going to look at another girl at least have the decency to start by looking at her eyes before you start drooling over the rest of her!”

Troya immediately stood up and looked down into the beaten puppy dog eyes of Bitt Stiles. A quiet rage emanated from her, it was the kind of rage that was activated by someone else’s fuck up. She took out money and laid it on the table. Bitt knew not to argue with her, his lack of resistance signified his defeat as he let her storm out.​
@Kei @Hollow ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Oct 12, 2016)

Freya Gaiden: Wolf's Rain
Night of Crimson Rain



"Prepare the sacrifice!" Ragnar Johanson was a man of iron conviction. His will unmovable, and his roar thunder. In the 25 years that he led the Johanson clan his rule was never challenged. What was suppose to be a moment of greatness was turning out to be a spectacle of shame. The tribesmen had caught his daughter creeping off into the night, and with her she had carried her beloved wolf, Tin-Tin.

"Father, no, please, father no." She pleaded as her hot tears fogged her vision. Ragnar cast aside his daughter's tears. It angered him that she tried to run, it angered him that she saw horror in what he deemed an honor.​ 
"The wolf cub is destined to be an offering to our great lords. You sit here and cry, with your fruitless pleading. You see horror in my tribute! Shame! You shame me, you shame our tribe, and you shame the Gods as you spit at their blessings time and time again."

He looked toward the mark on her arm. In his heart he had always loathed the lupine birthmark on his daughter's upper shoulder.She was unworthy of such of gift. A child, given the blessing of the Gods, while their greatest vassal was left neglected.

"That mark is wasted on you, girl." It came off his tongue as if it were a repulsive thing, that word, girl. Ragnar's unpleasant disposition only strengthened his image as a vocal misogynist. Standing by his traditional views, he perceived war to be the ultimate equalizer. If one was physically unfit for the act of war then they were useless. Because women lacked the physical strength of men they were useless. 
"Carriers of Seed. Nothing more." He would say callously.

"Ragnar, Odin's sake, stop this madness! Freya is only just a girl." Natalia Johanson pulled at her husband's mountainous arms. 
His own wife opposing his will in front of the entire tribe had been a great offense for the great Ragnar, an action which he punished with his fearsome backhand. "Foolish woman!" Natalia's soft innocent lips split from the impact. She raised a discouraging hand backward, repelling the advance of her eldest son, fearing that his kindness would warrant his father's rage.​      Ragnar, taking note of his son's attempted intervention was angered by what appeared to be a coup from his own family.

    Scowling in uncontrollable anger, he lashed out. "It appears you all have forgotten who is chief. You have forgotten who is king!" Ragnar grabbed Freya's precious cub by the throat and held it under the moon's gaze. In one fell swoop he plunged a wooden spear through the midsection of the infant wolf.

      "N-NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" Freya cried out, not out of sadness or pain. The cry was piercing, belligerent and warlike. It was a cry of rage. Her mind was beginning to give into the rage, feeding off of the negative emotions inside of her. *Something *was feeding off of her hate. A beast, ancient in form, modeled after the same harbinger of death that the indigenous tribe both honored and feared. The father of all wolves,progeny to the trickster Loki, the beast whose fangs marked the arrival of Ragnarok, Fenrir. 

      A disfigured mass began to forcefully make its way through the markings on her arm. It took shape and discarded it's amorphous form. Released from the young mutant's arm was a statuesque winged wolf. Fenrir, harbinger of death, and consumer of souls had emerged, and the first feeling the mighty beast felt was hunger. Unfortunately, in front of it stood a feast, a buffet of corpses. 

​


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 

​
“Pick up.”​
“Pick up your phone Zia….”

It was like the earth under her feet was crumbling away and the only thing she could do was watch as it happened until it eventually got to her. It felt as though the darkness inside of her heart was trying to escape at that one moment when she read that boy’s desire. That idiot! At least wait until she wasn’t looking and maybe it wouldn’t have been that bad, but no, he didn’t. It was like a jolt of unknown emotions wash over her when she read his desire. Completely foreign and ugly feelings, feelings that were below her….

_“You reached Zia!”_ The voicemail recording laugh, “Sorry I can-----“​
Troya hung up the phone as she took a deep breath as the world darken around her and she felt the arms wrap around her.  Strong arms much thicker than her owns, arms that she knew that she could trust. Her own arms were the ones that she fell back on when things got too rough, the arms that guided her and protected her from the outside world. There were a few places where she felt safe to be herself.

With her mother and father.

On the top....

_“Notice me~ Hold me~” _A voice that Troya never heard before whispered before which caused her to swing as hard as she could. She had hit nothing, but as she heard a laugh and turned around, she saw a girl, no a woman? No it was a girl. It just that her body was that of a woman, tall and voluptuous, her long brown hair cascaded down her back and bright green eyes stared back at her.

“You were screaming so hard to get notice….” The girl laughed a bit, “That I couldn’t help but hear you out.”

Troya instantly felt her body tense up as the woman that stood before her eyes glowed so brightly that Troya felt like she was looking a beautiful emeralds . Everything about this girl was beautiful, everything was the fitting image of today’s beauty standards. Her arms were muscular but not too threatening, her body was beyond tone, it almost as she was ripped from a magazine cover….

That unattainable…..

_...Beauty…._​
“What does a succubus want from me?” Troya sharply responded, her knife edged tone cutting through pretense. It wasn’t exact but Troya had a hunch and she felt her instincts were validated by the way the young woman smiled so devilishly, it meant her guess was right on.

“You know I knew it was you. You’re still unapproachable as ever aren’t you Troya Magnuson~” The girl took her finger and twisted her hair, “The way you talk to an old classmate, might be enough to answer that question though.”

_Old classmate?_​
Troya brain tried rack its memory bank, she would notice someone like this! There was no way that someone like her would casually be erased from her brain, there was something missing. This girl was way too beautiful, though the more time she tried to think, the more the girl giggled until it turned into a full blown laugh.

“I wasn’t like you~” The girl purred a bit, “Think really hard~ You were always the overachiever in class~ I couldn’t quite measure up back then, but it’s getting more and more obvious you  peaked back then..”

“Here's a hint though my quirk isn’t succubus…~”

_“It’s an incubus~”_​
And it was like someone shot her through the heart as she stared at the girl in front of her…..

_“Char….ley?”_​

“_*HAHAHAHAHAHAH!*_ Took you long enough~ Missed me Magnuson?”


*Spoiler*: _Charley_ 



[/IMG] 


​

​
​


----------



## Karma15 (Oct 12, 2016)

There Are Stranger Things Than a Broken Heart
Roman Durosier



Roman was not a people person, far from it. He detested groups and loathed small talk even more. It was not that he hated people, no, he was not misanthropic. He merely found them "messy", at least they were capable of being so. Katrina Henderson was as messy as it gets. Whether it was her complete disregard of modesty(the woman's idea of casual clothing was dressing up like a Playboy), or the few moments during the plane ride where he caught her checking him out as if he were nothing more than a slab of meat.

Katrina Henderson was messy. He was no psychologist but he figured her inappropriate and complete disposition derived from some traumatic life changing backstory that shaped her into the person she was. Again, he was no psychologist, and even more so he didn't really care. He didn't care much for anything these days. Maybe that blast from the New York mission impaired his nerves. Victor and Donovan told him the story on how his heart had temporarily stopped. Yet why did he feel as if it had never gone back to beating?

"Be a dear and hold this." Katrina placed a soft hand on his broad shoulders. It was only for a moment but it felt like a caress rather than a touch. He took his bag and hers by the handle at followed the group, all the while suppressing his frustration at having to carry such a demeaning bag.

When the group entered the escalator Katrina withdrew her shades and revealed a more serious demeanor hidden underneath the callous playfulness. "Before the mission begins and we are standing in front of our sponsoring client, I want to make something clear to you all when you're traveling with me. Rule number 1..."

"From this point on, we only refer to one another by our aliases. Got it?"

They all shook their heads in accordance with her command.

"I guess I'll start off first." Roman said, referring to the act of formally revealing their hero aliases. He was certain that Katrina had them all on file but it would help if they all knew each others aliases. 

"You can call me Cyrano."
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*

Bitt sat at the table all alone in the diner as he took small sips from the caramel frappucino that foredoomed him from failure. The feeling of total abject failure and disgrace pressed down on him with so much weight his bones were ravaged with a biting sorrow. It was so deep within him that he processed the emotion quite awkwardly, unable to control the emotion painted on his face.

“Sir is there anything I could get you?”

“No thanks just the check please.”

He retreated into his smile it was the easiest way to get over it to jump right back up and pretend like he was alright. Like it didn’t hurt that there was something wrong with him that everything went well then turned to shit.

_“Tranquilo,Tranquilo.”_

The cruel cosmic joke was that the barista who had come to the table wasn’t even the blonde, it was the one who had first served them. It’s not so much that it should have mattered but to 15 year old Bitt it was just another hostile attack by the universe upon his happiness. He took another small sip of the sugary drink.

_“No wait a second all I did was just look and get a little scatter brained. Like she overreacted yo. She didn’t even have the decency to remember my god damn name. Like how many times was she just straight up mean. Like way to drag me along and Heisman me at the same time.”_

The flame in his belly began to burn a bit hotter a bit angrier.

“Yea she was so god damn rude yo, she couldn’t even remember my name. Like all I did was look and smile at a girl. She was so high maintenance and like did she even really want to be around me....”

He mumbled to himself as he played back the days events from the moment he heard Troy scream to the moment she stormed out.

“She was kind of weird wasn’t she.” 

He laughed to himself but that was when epiphany slapped him in the face with the swiftness. He wasn’t mad at her he was mad at himself and he really enjoyed being around that girl. He had a choice to make, he could just let her walk out of his life, it was unlikely a girl like that would forgive him over time. This meant that he could continue to have very few friends and be unhappy or he could get up and run after her. He was a speedster, if he put his mind to it he would catch her.

Not wanting to lose anymore ground Bitt threw 30 dollars on the table and ran off. Unbeknownst to him in the time it took someone to come back to the table from when he had left his 30 dollars had gone missing...
​@Kei


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 
​
Troya whole body shook to its core. Her brain tried to rationalize it! It tried over and over again! There no way that this was the same Charley! The little red haired boy from her grammar school? Everything about him was different, his aura, his attitude, even his smell it was that of a much more confident person. The traces of that shy little squirt that Troya had known growing up were all but gone and replaced by a much more rugged and self assured threat ----

“Oh there’s a way.” Charley chimed in reading Troya’s desire for knowledge, no for explanation, “I decided I would start being true to myself now that we’re at GHH and on the road to being heroes. I would do things my way, in my true form, and become the top hero. I allowed myself to be….More relaxed in how I display myself~”

_Compose yourself…._​
_Tranquilo…._


_Tranquilo…_​

She wasn’t going to allow someone that denied the true nature of their quirk talk down to her! Not today! Not tomorrow! AND NOT IN ANY LIFE TIME!

“So how was it throwing away your freedom and denying your true nature? Mmm?” Troya couldn’t help but growl a bit, “Must have been hard denying that urge to transform~”

Charley cocked her head, “No not really~ I had friends~ Unlike you.”

_“Yo Charley where did you go?!”

“Charley….”_​

“Oh speak of my little demons,” Charley turned her head over her shoulders, “Guys! Down here! Sorry to run off like that!” She called out before she looked over at Troya

“Someone desire was too strong~” She whispered the next part which caused Troya to grit her teeth as a girl and a boy came rushing down the alley way. If she had to she would kick all their asses starting with Charley’s so called friends

The boy and girl looked at Charley before looking over at Troya, then back at Charley who didn’t even break eye contact with Troya.

_“Hey Charley what was all that for?” _The girl chimed before reading the atmosphere and looking over at Troya, “_And who might this be?”_

Troya didn’t have to use her quirk to see that Charley had a huge desire to see her wiggle in pain.

“An old….” Charley let the word slip out of her mouth and the words punctuated from her lips,_ “Friend…”_

_Fuckin kill me first…._ Troya growled in her head​
“We went to the same school and everything! Though she was a little trouble maker~” Charley laughed a bit as she waved her hand , “Always doing one thing or another to catch the class’ attention!”

“It was so fun going to school and wondering whatever will she do next! The little firecracker.”​
Charley laughed and the infectious laugh carried over to her friends.

“Oh good ol’ Charley, don’t go ruining your reputation, your friends should know you were too much of a punk bitch to do anything too bad. Don’t want you getting tainted by my terrible behavior” Troya snarled, troublemaker that was a fun story! That was a hilarious story! Only time she got in trouble was when some asshole wanted to pick a fight and they got the well deserved  ass kicking that they earned

However, Troya’s words didn’t sit well with Charley’s friend….

_“Wow, you have a mouth on you. I know Charley said you’re a friend but don’t be rude.” _The boy stood in the way first, it was clear as day he wanted to have a go with Charley sexually, the boy was legitimately sweating out hormones, _“I don’t care if you guys were friends, you don’t talk to a person like that.”_

Troya winced a bit….

_“Roy is right!” _The other girl chimed in next,Troya felt her stomach roll as she watched these people protect this piece of shit. And Charley knew it…. Troya had taken the bait.

“Don’t mind Troya too much~” Charley smiled, “She always had a rough way of speaking but she means well.”

The way Charley said it almost made her vomit, the same what about them was the same!? Troya accepted herself and pushed those that didn’t understand it away! Charley? What did she do? It’s not that she stuck to one sex, it’s that she did it not for herself if that were the case it would be different, no Charley had the mentality of a loser. Someone Troya absolutely could not stand, someone who led conformity beat them who was what everyone wanted them to be, like a fucking loser who would change themselves to conform to those who couldn’t accept what they were. Charley was the type of self loathing incubus who would make people feel comfortable at her own expense!? Troya knew it when she told herself that she wouldn’t allow herself to get picked on by a loser like that, that it’s best to be alone rather than with people who would delude themselves into thinking they were good people when they couldn’t even practice empathy for those different from them. 

_“.....Whatever….”_ The girl hissed a bit, _“It’s still not nice.”_

“Guys...come on now, Troya is an old friend. You know what guys why don’t you go on ahead so me and Troya can catch up, I think she’d feel more comfortable if we got to talk in private.”​
Roy and the girl looked at each other for a minute, but then nodded at Charley before leaving the two together. Though Charely had no interest in them, her arms were wrapped around Troya’s shoulders nice and tight, the girl was slightly taller than her so she could feel her chest pressing against her back. However once they rounded the corner they slinked into an alley, Charley made her move leaning in close, her breath brushing Troya’s ear. 

“It must be nice not caring anyone but yourself.” Charley purred, she pushed Troya up against the wall, containing her movements. Charley’s tongue mockingly touched Troya’s bare neck as it glided up, Troya found herself shook, her body not able to respond to her commands properly, her uncomfortable causing Charley to smile.

“You are such a disgusting person! Hahahahaha! Which of us isn’t being true to themselves again, Magnuson?” Charley chastised as she rubbed her cheek against Troya’s,  “What are these feelings!? _Ah~_ Don’t hide that precious heart from me.”

_“You are a walking contradiction!”_​
_*“Shut….Up….” *_Troya managed to bark out as she tried to reclaim a piece of her body, she felt as someone was tearing the layers of her skin one by one, and it wasn’t a pleasant feeling.

“Notice me! Don’t look at me!” Charley exclaimed, “Look at me! Someone notice me! _*HAHAHAHAHAH*_! Is this really the big bad Troya Magnuson!?  Just another insecure sheep masquerading as a wolf, is that your secret? More! I wanna see more!”

_*“Yo ugly! Get off of her!”*_​


----------



## Hero (Oct 14, 2016)

Katrina Henderson
Part 4   
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________













"My name is Officer Parker Benton," the man said sternly as Paladin and the rest approached him. "You can refer to me simply as Chief though. I undoubtedly recognize you as _thee_ Paladin, I see you also brought along subordinates. I really appreciated the numbers you have, it'll certainly help us contain the situation..." Chief sighed, turning to exit the automatic door adjacent to him with the heroes from Grand Heroics High following. Shortly after exiting the airport, a brown Ford Bronco pulled up. It was your classic law enforcement auto beloved of police chiefs in old movies.​
While Chief thanked the valet and got in the driver's seat and the students hopped into the vehicle, Paladin stood on the sidewalk examining the truck. "Deep scratch in the roof from a misplaced bullet. Hole in windshield plus embedded bullet in the passenger seat. Bashed-in right rear quarter panel and right passenger-side door from what appears to be a sledge hammer." Paladin noted. The last thing that the teacher noticed before getting into the truck was that someone had spray painted DO YOUR FUCKING JOB across the windows. "Your car's a mess," Paladin complimented while fastening her seat belt. Chief could only laugh. She was right after all.​
An hour into their drive, the black and insidious thunder clouds above produced rain, a fine mist at first, growing more steady as the miles flew by. The Ford Bronco roared along, following the ribbon of road. The growing shadows of nightfall enveloped the vehicle's occupants, the darkness broken only by the lights on the dash. The entire car ride to Nevada City, no one spoke, but now, Officer Benton was breaking the silence. "You know...I used to want to be a cop for a brief time, back when I was young. You know, a detective, solving crimes and upholding the law, ever since I stated watching crime shows as a lil kid. But being a cop, contrary to what many believe, isn't like the films or television shows that we see every day. If you're the cop who has to have the grim duty of telling a parent that their child was killed, or you don't know where the fuck they are, you just want to quit forever on some days..." Paladin glanced over at the police Chief curiously. ​
​
Officer Benton sighed. "It's best if I rip this bandage off now hmm? I'm not going to pretend like I didn't notice when you examined the vandalism on my car, Paladin. And it's because since I've requested your assistance, 17 children have gone missing. Life is precious...the life of a child even more so. Knowing that your competence on the job is the only thing that separates a child from life and death is a heavy burden. Acting quickly is critical. Did you know that seventy-four percent of abducted children who are ultimately murdered are dead within three hours of the abduction? The last child that was abducted happened three days ago. Currently we are hoping for the best, but expecting the worst. But do you see? These are the types of fears running through our mind. You guys understand this, but this is where we differ. You all...you all seem to do no wrong. Just look at someone like The Beast for example. We blue lives still carry that heavy stigma from way back in the day. I truly believe that and that's why we're held to a different standard. You see, for a police officer, the decisions he makes while saving a life have an even greater impact. He will be judged. It doesn't matter if the situation was inevitable. He will be prosecuted in the court of public opinion without being able to defend himself. His picture will be displayed on the news alongside the image of the dead, innocent child. Time is running out and my reputation weighs on this case..." When Officer Benton finished his monologue, the car had come to a stop outside a police station. The man hunched over the steering wheel and dug his nails into the leather, shaking uncontrollably. "Please, I beg of you...please, please, help us get back these children safe."

@Axelthewanted @Wizzrobevox @Karma15​


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel heard the explosions from the stairwell, between that and the dialogue it was a minor leap of faith to figure out what happened.  The idea of the villains fighting should, tactically, have been a pleasant thought.  All Daniel could think of is the grim reality that there might be a superpowered fight between two forces with competing goals of bringing the building down on their heads.  Regardless of what their ill opponent might think, any pretense of a "game" had officially ended.
> ...



Graviton took a deep breathe and charged into the room behind Daniel, this was the time to act. He figured that the plan was to get into the staff elevator... which seemed to be the best move right now. As he rushed into the room he nodded, activating his power, letting himself feel the weight of the door shift downward. "Let's do it! come on!" He shouted, trying to puff up himself more than Daniel. He knew they could do it, with his power, the two would be able to burst open this door in no time. "We will need to climb as quick as we can!" Graviton shouted, as the two groaned and pulled on the door. "So once it's open, put your power on full blast and climb like the wind!"


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 14, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: It's Okay, Pigman*​
"So in short, our planet shouldn't have nearly as much gravity as it does, but because of all the metal in the earth's core-"

"What does this have to with your first experience seeing a walrus?" Kenny asked as they came down the elevator.

"No idea," Victor said dismissively. "But, anyway, the metals in the earth's core-"

Katrina took off her shades, turned around, and completely shut down the friendly banter that was occurring between the students. "Before the mission begins and we are standing in front of our sponsoring client, I want to make something clear to you all when you're traveling with me. Rule number 1..."


"I guess I'll start off first." Roman said, referring to the act of formally revealing their hero aliases.

"You can call me Cyrano."


"Captain Crush Jr.!"

"That name sucks." Lector spat as he elegantly scribbled something down. Victor looked at his younger brother with a pout as his arms fell down and struck his knees.

"It's not THAT bad." Victor objected.

"Your names are all the same! Captain Crush Lad, Lieutenant Smash, Captain Crush C(K)id, you just a copycat of that's lameass Captain! What's he even Captain of?"

"Captain of awesomeness."

"Bet he doesn't even have his own ship. I bet he's never even been on the sea. He just as bad as those doctors with online degrees."

"Well, how about your names? What'd you come up with?" The younger brother smiled with absurd confidence as he laughed to himself. Swiftly, he he brought forth the paper at his knees above his head, stating it's contents with a lack of any hesitation.

"Murderkill The Savage!" Victor gave his brother a sideways look in response to this display.

"That name is too much."

"Shut up!" Lector growled with the sheer ferocity of a small feline. "It's a thousand times better than your dumb hero names!"

"What's so dumb about it?"

"One, they're hero names."

"You're too cruel. Too cruel!" Victor protested.

"Another thing, they're all just ripoffs of another person's name. Be original, would you? Plus, Captain Crush Jr.? Cid? Lad? You don't have any connection to him like that, you're just an obsessed fan, you loser!"

"Still, 'Murderkill the Savage'?"

"It'll strike fear into the hearts of my enemies!"

"They'll laugh at you before that."

"What?!"

"It sounds like you're trying too hard. Have a little more modesty, you know?" Reasonable suggestion or not, it was clearly falling on deaf ears with who it was aimed towards.

"Better than not trying at all, Captain Copycat."

"Hey, what's going on here boys?" A soft voice called as a young girl entered the room.

Her hair was pale blonde nearly tied in a fluffy bun and a dark crumple of it between the bottom of the bun and top of her head. The rest of it curled cutely around the frame of her face, emphasizing her porcelain skin that held a hint of brown that connected her to her younger brothers. Her eyes held no eyes, only a black abyss within the two holes above her nose. She wore a light brown cordury overall dress with a striped shirt underneath and a pair of kneesocks encased in tiny brown dress shoes.

Victor spoke up quite freely about the matter. "Leccy and I are coming with our hero and villain names."

"And Captain Copycat here doesn't agree with me that his name is the worst." Lector wasted no time in adding in.

"I just don't think it's as uninspired as 'Murderkill the Savage'."

"That name is too much."

"That's what I said!" Lector could only pout in frustration as the betrayal of his family occurred right in front of him.

"You guys are focusing on the wrong things, the best kind of names are one's based on what you can do. It's best to keep it simple, the best kind of names are like that." Almond said in her regular sagely way.

"I guess the best hero are like that, huh?" 

"Well, you could never be a hero, so I wouldn't worry about it." Almond explained.

"You'll see! I'll come up with the most awesomest hero name ever, just like Captain Crush!"
----------
"I don't have a Hero name yet." Victor laughed with the slightest ting of embarrassment. Looking back, he felt as though he owned his brother an apology, those name's were pretty...lame. Not to mention, after seeing the power of a mighty elite, he felt as though the comparison to himself and the Captain himself was pretty much nonexistent.

Being fair, Murderkill was still no better.

"Though my nickname on my last mission was Monkey, so just call me that!"
-------------

"My name is Officer Parker Benton," the man said sternly as Paladin and the rest approached him. Victor frowned as he got a look at the man, he wasn't a pig at all! The lollipop Paladin gave him pointed upwards as he pouted in disappointment. "You can refer to me simply as Chief though. I undoubtedly recognize you as thee Paladin, I see you also brought along subordinates." He said with a slight eye gesture towards the three student. His tone was relaxed yet tense he must have really been glad to have heroes on his side now, even of the majority of them were still pretty new to the whole thing. Who knew clowns could be so intense "I really appreciated the numbers you have, it'll certainly help us contain the situation..." The Chief sighed, turning to exit the automatic door adjacent to him with the heroes from Grand Heroics High following. Shortly after exiting the airport, a brown Ford Bronco pulled up. It was a classic law enforcement auto Victor saw once or twice growning up. They were pretty cool to see them blow up, he just wished his cousins didn't do it while police were in them.

While Chief thanked the valet and got in the driver's seat and the students hopped into the vehicle, Victor taking a moment to observe the, upon inspection, clearly vandalized vehicle. As he was about to say something, Roman, perhaps through the power of telepathy, gave Victor a look as if to suggest him to hold his peace. Victor gave one last look at the car before getting in. Meanwhile, Paladin stood on the sidewalk examining the truck. "Deep scratch in the roof from a misplaced bullet. Hole in windshield plus embedded bullet in the passenger seat. Bashed-in right rear quarter panel and right passenger-side door from what appears to be a sledge hammer." She noted. The last thing that the teacher noticed before getting into the truck was that someone had spray painted with a message emphasizing the man to do his job across the windows. "Your car's a mess," Paladin complimented while fastening her seat belt. Chief could only laugh. Victor didn't really find it that funny, maybe it was some kind of adult joke or whatever.

---------

An hour into their drive, thunder clouds miles above started pouring down thousands of little droplets that landed again the glass pane of the car. Victor excited sat staring at the falling droplets, listening to the symphony of drumbeats from the liquid that danced across the world below. A fine mist had already appeared which took his attention, it's thickness only grew the deeper in they went. It was so interesting! He enjoyed weather patterns, nature was always filled with such interesting things, rain being one of his favorites. The sound it made while it hit the ground, the smell it created that tickled his nose, the feeling of it showering his skin, it was all to die for. It was also the only thing distracting him from starting a conversation inside the otherwise boring room of the the Ford Bronco.

The growing shadows of nightfall were broken only by the lights on the dash, much to Victor delight. The aesthetic of rain pouring doing in the night in nearly invisibility, only to truly come into existence once the bright lights hit them, left him in simple, quite awe. The entire car ride to Nevada City no one spoke, though in could be said Victor was the only one that wasn't speaking due to something else taking his attention. It is safe to say that without this downpour, Victor would have been chatting up a storm to dull the boredom of the car ride. However, Officer Benton broke this silence. "You know...I used to want to be a cop for a brief time, back when I was young. You know, a detective, solving crimes and upholding the law, ever since I stated watching crime shows as a lil kid. But being a cop, contrary to what many believe, isn't like the films or television shows that we see every day. If you're the cop who has to have the grim duty of telling a parent that their child was killed, or you don't know where the fuck they are, you just want to quit forever on some days..." Victor's emmursion with the outside was suddenly broken, with the admission of the Chief's words. He couldn't imagine it in himself, but having your childhood dream be shattered by achieving it was definitely a very possible reality most people never considered.

Officer Benton sighed. "It's best if I rip this bandage off now hmm? I'm not going to pretend like I didn't notice when you examined the vandalism on my car, Paladin. And it's because since I've requested your assistance, 17 children have gone missing. Life is precious...the life of a child even more so. Knowing that your competence on the job is the only thing that separates a child from life and death is a heavy burden. Acting quickly is critical. Did you know that seventy-four percent of abducted children who are ultimately murdered are dead within three hours of the abduction?" As a matter of fact, Victor did. Though the number of children who are abducted are generally pretty low from what he could remember too, still, anything above 0 percent was a problem whether they were murdered or not. He shifted in his seat to fully face the man from the back, suddenly more interested in his words...or perhaps it was his tone. "The last child that was abducted happened three days ago. Currently we are hoping for the best, but expecting the worst. But do you see? These are the types of fears running through our mind. You guys understand this, but this is where we differ. You all...you all seem to do no wrong. Just look at someone like The Beast for example. We blue lives still carry that heavy stigma from way back in the day. I truly believe that and that's why we're held to a different standard. You see, for a police officer, the decisions he makes while saving a life have an even greater impact. He will be judged. It doesn't matter if the situation was inevitable. He will be prosecuted in the court of public opinion without being able to defend himself. His picture will be displayed on the news alongside the image of the dead, innocent child. Time is running out and my reputation weighs on this case..." When Officer Benton finished his monologue, the car had come to a stop outside a police station. The man hunched over the steering wheel and dug his nails into the leather, shaking uncontrollably. "Please, I beg of you...please, please, help us get back these children safe."

Man, he never considered how stressful it could be for a police officer. Thinking about it, there was a time they were the heroes too...it's was a little weird to consider. He didn't feel at all like he was as great as this police guy said he was, and didn't feel the same about any hero he had met up til now, Captain's excluded. In fact, it was Damian was probably the most human person he had met in a while.

So this was the weight of public protection.

"Hey now," Victor said as he touched the shoulder of the man. He wasn't sure of himself why, these words followed with a a bright smile across his face. "It's all right, Mr.Pigman Chief! We'll get those kids back safe and sound, no problem! Right guys?" He said to the rest of the group in the car.

@Hero @Karma15 @Axelthewanted


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Kei said:


> _*“Shut….Up….” *_Troya managed to bark out as she tried to reclaim a piece of her body, she felt as someone was tearing the layers of her skin one by one, and it wasn’t a pleasant feeling.





Kei said:


> “Notice me! Don’t look at me!” Charley exclaimed, “Look at me! Someone notice me! _*HAHAHAHAHAH*_! Is this really the big bad Troya Magnuson!? Just another insecure sheep masquerading as a wolf, is that your secret? More! I wanna see more!”
> 
> _*“Yo ugly! Get off of her!”*_





*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*

*Press Play*











“Go away half pint can’t you see where busy over here? I’d leave before you end up getting your ass beat by a girl.”

Bitt never stopped making his way toward them as Charley made a very threatening promise to get the swift neophyte to back off, but it was obvious she had never met Bitt Stiles.

"I'd talk shit but it's obvious we're going to fight. You should probably get your guard up.” He pulled down his goggles as he walked deliberately toward his foe, bad intentions looming with every step. “I said put your guard up!” Now it was an absolute command. ”You looks like you belong on the cover of a pamphlet for stranger danger! Leave her alone, put your guard up and let me teach ya some manners! This isn’t a game I’m going to bring it and when I do I’m coming to knock your block off so expect da motherfuckin’ ruckus!"

Bitt stopped about halfway there roaring defiantly at a wide-eyed opponent. The visage of the confident blue haired half pint as he implored, no commanded his higher ranked peer put to her guard up. It made the incubus quake with rage at the audacity of the loud mouth who was interrupting , Bitt had literally triggered her.

What was perceived, as hesitation was actually a trap, Bitt did not stop because he had come to his senses he stopped because he wanted Charley to come toward him. There was no hesitation in Bitt’s movements movements, the speedster dragged his fist in an arc pounding it against his opposite shoulder as he jumped backward, a surge of smoke rushing and whistling as The Phenomenal One disappeared from their sights.

The common practice of a hero was to save your strongest attack for the very last attack but the fact was that Bitt had one attack, saving it for the end was inefficient. His feet had gobbled up the 16.5 paces that divided them all in the time it took Charley’s foot to touch the ground for a step forward, and right as Bitt was a half a step away he embarked upon a vicious and hateful spin, his rotation fierce and decisive!

*PHENOMENAL ELBOW*

An angled elbow smashed right into the side of the  face upending him parallel to the ground before the pressure of the blows momentum sent him hurdling down the alley way, his body skipping along the concrete before taking one final bounce into the side of a dumpster. Turning backward Bitt offered a sheepish grin and thumbs up to a very shocked and confused Troya. It was hard to reconcile this was the same buffoon, well up until the very last moment, but still. It was definitely something, definitely a moment, but it was just that as Troya’s expression changed drastically as she pointed for Bitt to return his eyes to the battle but it was too late…

“You piece of shit!”

Instinct took over as Bitt jumped backward but before he could really get moving he felt a tug at his shirt ultimately his forward progress was too much and the shirt simply ripped, and his instincts commanded his legs to create distance. Realization had set in as everybody became just a bit more aware of the actual situation taking place in the battle.

“You dirty little tricky cock sucking speedster! You think you get to hit me in the face like that and I won’t be taking a piece of you with me. No that’s not the way it works. You’re kind never thinks of the consequences but today you will learn!”



> _*Bitt’s Speed:115*_
> _*Charley’s Speed: 100*_



The opening blow held very little meeting in a prolonged battle between these two from the moment that Charley was able to properly engage Bitt it became evident that the competitive advantage the speedster held in that eponymous category was not very large. Going one step her quirk hadn’t been revealed yet, she was at an advantage now.

“Now that you hit me first I won’t have to worry after I finish with you I can start putting Magnuson in her place. Right underneath my foot!”

The redhead shot forward the speed that had reached the pinnacle of what was possible for a human body, Charley’s speed was immense from dead stop to sprint she had cut the distance between her and Bitt within two heartbeats. He jumped back, his cells accelerating forward as he entered the Phenomenal Dash, they met in the middle, Bitt rushing forward he unfurled a  high speed flurry of fists into Charley’s abs. In the speedster’s zeal he didn’t feel the searing pain ripping through his knuckles but once his quirk had reached it’s 7 second limit. They burned feeling like the skin was being ripped and torn to shreds like he had hit something that reflexively hit him back.



> Quirk:
> 
> Shell Body- The user is able to create an acrylic rubber casing around their body that insulates them from electricity, kinetic impact, and extreme heat. The ability does not work as well in the cold as it solidifies the rubber and makes it brittle.




“The thing is that when little puny runts try to be tough guys and use their fists to hit my Shell Body they’ll find that’s basically like punching a wall. My body made be made of rubber but look at how rock hard this glorious body is!”

Charley didn’t waste any time taking advantage of the pain Bitt was in it was time to go on the offensive, quickly she lunged forward locking Bitt’s neck under her arm. She created torque, wrenching his neck as her knee decided to take up residency in his ribs opening and closing the proverbial door by way of repeatedly lodging strikes up into him. Bitt tried his best to move her and atleast drive her into a nearby wall but he could create opposite momentum, she had him clamped and her body was just too heavy to move with her quirk taken into account. She wrenched harder this time alternating between his face and his chest as targets, with her goal being to incapacitate Bitt.

“What did you say to me before? Put my guard up? Well save your breath and sink down, maybe consider the civilian life while you’re down there. GHH doesn’t need two bit one trick pony speedsters.” Charle sank the hold in deeper pinning down the carotid and locking the pathway as she looked at Troya. Once she felt Bitt stop struggling she let him go as his body hit the ground with a thud.

“And we don’t need inferior talent. No with the God’s Eye here this is where kids should come if they're the best. We don’t need kids like you two lowering our rank. You hear me Magnuson!”

Charley stepped over the fallen Bitt making way toward Troya his intentions quite clear now that Bitt had been dispatched, and yet Troya simply pointed causing Charley’s eyes to widen.

She felt the grasp and the tug but was still dumbstruck by the idiocy of what was occurring.

“ ‘Ey I don’t remember hearing a fat lady or a bell. So whaddaya say one more round bubs. Come on I’ll put that lazy eye of yours back to work!” Bitt sprang forward like an uncoiled viper grabbing at Charley’s waist with his other hand the smaller boy tried to use his stature to flip over and wrap his leg around the side of Charley’s body like an octopus. Bitt had no experience as a grappler so this was completely done by instinct, his feet weren’t locked properly and his hand placement wasn’t in a position to create flexion or torque on the arm. The spider monkey like move was a futile last gasp.

Despite being a female Charley was had wiry lean muscle, her incubus trait allowed her to retain a very impressive physique. She bent her legs fixing to drive herself forward and use her body weight in tandem with the ground to break Bitt, but a white-hot bullet whizzed right past her face before she could complete the act.

The red head tilted back and craned her head to see that there was a fiery hole in the side of the dumpster she had been smashed into by Bitt at the start of the fight.

The origin point was the smoking hot hand of one Troya Magnuson.

“That’s enough asswipe. He’s had enough. So far he’s just gotten his ass beat but now you’re really trying to hurt him and that pisses me off. You need to get what’s coming to you.” Troya began to roll up her sleeves as a smile wormed its way across Charley’s lips. She broke Bitt’s body clench, peeling him off and unceremoniously dumping him on the ground.

“Look at you Magnuson, bullshitting like you really mean to be a hero. You stick your nose up to me and won’t put your ranking on the line no matter how much I call you out but I beat some respect into that little bullshit artist and that forces you to make a move? Come on drop the bullshit."

“No you need to drop the bullshit, like there’s only one way to be a hero, please you know it all douche bag. Look at that little pup down there, he might be a Jack Russel, or maybe a wauzer, probably a teacup chihuahua, but it’s not the size of the dog in the fight, it’s the fight in the dog, and he knows like I know that you’re all bark. He’s already more of a hero than you’ll ever be.”

“What did you just say to me Magnuson?”

“You’re basically superhero equivalent of a Used Car Salesmen brah.”

This guy is going to be such a fucking pest!​@Kei


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]
Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
@SoulTaker 
​
_“Does it feel good?”_ Charley asked a smile spread across her face, a smile that was half eureka and half mischief as a dark realization hit her, “Do you feel special that you found _*someone *_dumb enough to come to your rescue?”

Troya didn’t answer as she took a deep breath and closed her eyes this was what was becoming the norm whenever anyone wanted to start something, all they did was run their mouths and try to make Troya be the aggressor….

“Magnuson I’m _*asking *_how it makes you feel to not be such a social pariah. Is the shock of anything resembling friendship too much for your shitty attitude to handle?” Charley pushed more as she looked at Troya, the girl watched as Troya took a couple of deep breath before she opened her eyes and stared at her, “It must be causing some kind episode to know your life isn’t quite as pathetic as you thought it was, still pretty terrible.”

Troya didn’t say anything, but Charley saw it, she saw what Troya was trying to hard to hide. Though the harder someone tried to hide something the more obvious it became. No matter how strong she acted she was still human! Quirks didn’t change that everyone at the base level was still human and someone like Troya, someone who refused to stifle their emotions an opponent like Charley was one of the worst kind. She kept running her mouth trying to worm her way into Troya’s mind and push every bad thought she could to the forefront, she needed to do this to knock Troya off her game.

“I take it you can’t think of anything to say?” Charley asked as she watched as Troya clenched her fist, “_*Mmm*_, that’s a shame, because I have _*a lot *_more to say to you~”

Charley and Troya both leaned forward and they launched themselves at each other. The two girls unleashed a flurry of punches and kicks upon each other, a storm of counters, parries, blocks, and catches as they both tried to find an opening mid-action to retaliate and create an advantage. Charley never stopped smiling no doubt doing it on purpose, but she looked like an insane woman compared to Troya, whose visage was the picture of turmoil. Her face was straight, but her eyes showed all her true emotions. They looked as though the flames of hell were being stoked deep in within, the Incubus had been pushing all the right buttons.

For a good minute the flurry of punches and kicks were held in perpetual equilibrium until finally….

_*BAM*_​
Troya winced in pain as she slid back, she covered her stomach and Charley faced beamed with happiness as she finally broke through, the Incubus lowered her leg back down to the ground. When Troya looked up, they both knew that the loser of the fight was the one that couldn’t keep up.. Troya felt it in her stomach that if she continued to think the way she did, Charley would win and that in and of itself showed who had the mental battle won.  It was unspoken but Charley knew it as well, the way her smile pushed up her cheeks threatening to overload her face, and the girl couldn’t help but laugh a bit. 

Charley launched herself at Troya before she could even draw breath to snarl in anger….

_My stomach!?_​
Troya moved her arms to block her stomach, but it was her hip flexor that felt the force of the next kick. She felt her body contort around the force of Charley’s leg, bending terribly, before she flew to the side. Troya body almost looked as though she was a rock on a body of water against the concrete, but once she settled, well Charley was quick. Charley grabbed a fist full of Troya’s hair and pulled her up so she could stand, so she could slam it in the nearby wall.

_BAM_

_*BAM*_​

_*BAM*_​

The wall looked like someone just finished did a bad paint job, and Troya’s face was the brush. Blood covered her face,  almost every part of her face was indistinguishable.  Charley leaned in deep to Troya’s ear.

_“You are disgusting…...So fucking disgusting.” _Charley sneered as gutturally unable to contain it, “You know you look at everyone else with those judgemental eyes thinking you’re some kind of revolutionary. Do you know why I’ve been using your last name? Because _*I’m the hero*_, not you. The weak pathetic you that’s always alone, I don’t want you to be that version.” She read Troya’s face every pained reaction emboldening the Incubus as it worked to confirm her suspicions.

“I can see it in his eyes, he doesn’t know what you are. But the Troya Magnuson I want to beat is the one who shines in the light of day, that way they’ll all see I was always better than you and when that happens then you’ll be exposed. He’ll leave you and they’ll all stop looking at you. They’ll realize that you’re just a loudmouth with a superiority complex and I’m the truth!”​

“_*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!”*_​

“You are such a contradictory piece of trash, and that’s why no one ever liked you.”​

Charley gripped Troya’ hair tighter before slamming Troya’s face into the wall, she held it there as she forced Troya’s face to drag across the brick and cement .

“You held yourself above us all, and now look at you, not telling this boy what you are truly are.” Charley chuckled in Troya’s ear, “Look at how the mighty has fallen from their throne, you’re all about being yourself so is this your true self?”

Troya turned her head from the wall as she looked at Bitt, for a minute her body relaxed and Charley felt it.

“He’s a safe distance away….” Troya said under her breath, Charley gave a questioning glance at the boy before she saw a streak of flames emerging upwards from Troya’s hand which forced her to let the girl go and place some distance between them, “I can’t control the temperature of my flames….”

Troya said as she turned around, “Nor can I control who my flame effect….And because of that…”

Troya wiped the blood from her face, “I decided to slow you down by making you waste your energy with that garbage you call offense. You’re quick I’ll give you that but you still need to learn how to throw an actual punch.”

There was some truth to her words, but there was a couple of hidden lies. The amount of power she would need to get past Charley’s shell with her flames would put Bitt in danger, Troya could not control the output of her flames at that level. Charley wasn’t just a bad matchup for Troya, she was stronger than she appeared, it was one thing to lose because of a type advantage, but it was another thing to actually be outclassed in more than a few categories. Once again Troya took a deep breath and let her muscles relax, she had to get her head in the game and take this bitch out. 

And to do that she had to knock her out, or at least….make sure she couldn’t fight….

She made a mental apology to her parents and Zia….​​But for right now she had to let them down, because the last thing she was thinking about was being heroic. ​

“That’s a dirty face Magu~” Charley sneered, _*“Just like your dirty thoughts~”*_

Charley launched herself lower than usual, her intentions clear as to what she was trying to do for as soon as she got close, she wrapped her arms around Troya’s stomach. Though as quickly as she did that but before she could cinch in the lock, Troya had tensed up and stomped on Charley’s instep, she slackened her hold and that was when the change happened almost instantly. The feeling changed, and Charley knew by time Troya wrapped her arms around her waist and the world became twisted right upside down.

It was one good slam her opponent was driven down into the ground with the snap of her waist, the back of her head bouncing off the concrete. All of Troya’s momentum had been perfectly funneled into Charley as she formed a perfect bridge. The Incubus had activated her quirk forming a helm to absorb part of the shock, but her brain had been rattled from the suplex. Troya loomed over her a gauntlet of fire wrapped around her tightly clenched fist. She wound back drilling a flaming hammer fist into the other girl’s skull. A crack and a pop could be heard as the helmet guarded her face but did little to stop the whiplash from getting thrashed by Troya’s fist. 

_*ARGHHH*_​
Troya cried out as the place she was hitting had grown even harder than the previous times, this time it was like her fist hit a concrete wall. Hitting the same area over and over again had telegraphed the blow and given Charley time to regroup but would that be enough?

_SCHWWOOOOP_​​Troya felt something grab at her injured sternum causing her to instantly wince in pain, she dashed backward hoping to get away from the unseen threat.

*“CHARLEY!!”* A concern voice rang out as footsteps grew ever closer, a boy with model good looks came rushing down the alley immediately rushing to the stunned Charley’s aid.

“What the hell is going on here! What are you guys doing! Are you guys crazy!?!? If the God’s Eye sees, what if a civilian had reported you!?”​
Troya didn’t say anything as she watched Charley deactivate her quirk and coalesce to the boy’s worry. It was hard to imagine the same person who had so brazenly taken on herself and Bitt by herself was….whipped.

“You...you’re that high ranker with the bad attitude that everyone is talking about? Well if you know what’s good for you then you and your friend will keep quiet about this. No one has to needlessly get in trouble over this but if you come near Charley again…” Anger garbled the rest of his words, Troya didn’t quite care to register what he said anyway, she made her way over to Bitt looking at the sorry state he was in. As soon as she laid hands on him he revived, she helped him to his feet. They didn’t say anything to each other their feelings were still too raw they both just silently acknowledged they wanted to leave this alley, but they didn’t want to leave without each other.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

*One Fine Day In A San Diego Alley*
*Bittan Stiles*
*Interaction Arc*

Bitt had been tenuously conscious after Charley had unceremoniously dispatched of him. His eyelids felt like they had anchors pulling them down into the depths of unconsciousness. Every single time he breathed in air there was a wheezy rasp like wind being blown through a jagged hole. His ribs had been decimated by seemingly eternal nature of Charley’s knee strikes.

The physical pain paled in comparison to the mental crucible Bitt ran his own mind through.

Bitt felt like offering up any words at this point was a soft confirmation of his failure as a hero and yet even in silence he could not help but torment himself, he hated how ineffectual he was, how insignificant, how weak he was. Where he was from he was someone, where he was from he was the son of the Trailblazers, and yet here at Grand Heroics High he was shown just how none of that really mattered in this new world. Who his parents were was not going to save him, it wasn't going to save anyone, if anything being the son of heroes was what was damning him right now.

Bitt was too cognizant of his own trappings and failings, and what made him feel even worse was how that had come to affect Troy. He had tried to save her and instead she ended up saving him, even now she helped him as a guide and crutch to walk with. Even though she had been dismissive and rude at times he felt as though standing beside her made him that much more aware of his inadequacy. She was a shining star and he didn’t even feel as though he could amount to ordinary, to Bitt, Troy was far more heroic than he was and it honestly felt like he would never get to where she was.

Yet hanging over both their heads was the secret, the one that Troya was keeping from Bittan, the truth about her quirk, the truth about her identity. 

“I...appreciate what you tried to do for me. I didn’t ask for your help though.”

His ears perked up as he craned his head to look at Troy, her eyes looking ahead but he could sense a similar feeling of shame within her.

“Just, I fight my own battles and I’m not use to someone doing what you did for me. I’m going to be the number 1 hero, Bitt Stiles...but….

Thank you.”

The words were small but their weight was a megaton for both burgeoning heroes. The way Troy spoke to him it confirmed something he had first thought back at the diner, Troy was just as weird as he was, well in her own passively abrasive way. So when she said thank you he could feel just how genuine it was, she wouldn’t have offered those words so lightly unless he had earned them. He may not have known her real name but Troya’s flame burned so brightly and beautifully in it’s way that if he just focused on that then he could lose himself in it, he didn’t have to think about the trappings the failings, being around her and appreciating what was left of their time before they had to part was the conclusion only a Phenomenal One could come to.​
@Kei


----------



## Kei (Oct 15, 2016)

Through the Mud
Troya Magunson [F]

Interaction Arc// Bittan Stiles 
_*/ /E N D / /*_
@SoulTaker 
​
_Was she really that bad?_​
Was she really that much of a piece of shit that someone from middle school hated her? Though she didn’t do anything, they were the ones that did stuff. They were the ones that started stuff, no it couldn’t be her. Charley was just fucking crazy as hell, but still, what was this sickening feeling in her stomach? This feeling like someone was trying to remove her stomach from her body.

The ride back to the campus was a silent one between the two, lucky for them that they were somehow the only two going back to campus. Though despite that, Troya stayed next to Bitt, she sat right next to him as they rode the bus back home.

She didn’t want to be alone, not right now, she didn’t want to think about being alone.

_Bitt was warm, where she felt cold…_​
He felt like a missing piece to a puzzle that she didn’t even know how to complete.​
The city lights were a blurred on the drive back, the silence that permeated the air between the two was a welcomed one for Troya. For just one second she just the world to be silent, she didn’t want to hear anything, she just wanted to melt away. Melt away with her problems, these emotions, and just today. Though maybe she wasn’t the only one, even though she sat together with him on the bus, she didn’t really say anything.

A quick glance over to him, she could tell he was a mess. His face was swollen in several areas, some more bruised than others.  Red, black and blue, some dirt, some mud, but all together he was still him. So there was no reason….

There was no reason​
_For her to destroy his vision of Troy._​
She was disgusting because she was hypocritical. She was a walking contradiction, and that was what made her into the most terrible human being. Although, somewhere, she believed somewhere that human being was capable of some good. When she looked at him, she could still feel that feeling that she only got with him, and that was probably the reason she disliked him so much. Somewhere, somewhere deep inside of him there was something that was similar to her, and that disgusted her

_Someone that was like her?_

_Someone that felt the same way?_​
_No…. No…._​
No one could ever relate to her, or her feelings, or her struggles, but she was so stupid.

Troya leaned her head against his shoulder and closed her eyes, for a minute she felt him tense up, but….she didn’t want to be pushed away. Troya grabbed his arm that she laid on and wrapped her arms around his arm as she pushed it closer to her body, her warmth. However, even though she did that she didn’t dare look up.

She knew his feelings, she could feel them, and somewhere deep inside she wanted to give it to him. That completeness. The _wholeness _they both searched for.

She looked up at him, and for a minute, she didn’t turn away from someone’s else's desires, someone elses true feelings.

_Notice me…._​
_I’ll notice you.._​
_Don’t hurt me_​
_I’ll protect you..._

She’ll respond if its just for tonight…. She’ll respond to all these feelings…
For one moment, she just wanted to feel like a good person.​


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Mission: The Mad Bomber XI*​
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sorry, parents said not to listen to strangers! Especially ones so bitchy!"
> Meliana moves across the threads using the walls for brief moments to help hold her weight and to change her momentum which results in holes being made in the wall. Blake can feel the threads quiver and start to break under the strain as they go up.
> 
> It doesn't look like the old man can kill her, but they will be heading for the tenth floor for sure and that's the best place to fight them, they'll be too tired after fighting the heroes and through the old man's traps, but at the same time it'll be the most dangerous.
> ...



Blake nodded. "Right. I'll make a path." He returned his thread carpet and carried it, looking down at Shatter who was still preoccupied with the dropping bombs from the Mad Bomber. Blake set down the carpet on the stairs, allowing them to travel up the floors up to the seventh. As they reached the floor, two thing happened; the first was that the salvo of bombs that pinned Shatter down to the bottom floor stopped, the floor itself being obscured slightly by red mist similar to the mist he saw from the pig man. The second was that the next floor was filled with machines.

"Whelp, looks like you two . . . have finally made it . . . to the third trial. *Huff* *Huff*." The man was panting and heaving, like he ran a mile. "So. Your next task is - "

It was at that moment that the stairs and wall in front of them started to glow orange, then yellow. Blake, looking down at the source of the blast, spotted Shatter shouting towards other floors; even from his position, he was barely able to make out something on her face. He then looked back towards the stairs and noticed that the walls were crumbling like powder. 

". . . Well, shit. Looks like . . . that's ruined." 

Blake swallowed hard as he started to sweat. "Well, this is really bad. You have any ideas?" 



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel heard the explosions from the stairwell, between that and the dialogue it was a minor leap of faith to figure out what happened.  The idea of the villains fighting should, tactically, have been a pleasant thought.  All Daniel could think of is the grim reality that there might be a superpowered fight between two forces with competing goals of bringing the building down on their heads.  Regardless of what their ill opponent might think, any pretense of a "game" had officially ended.
> ...





InfIchi said:


> Graviton took a deep breathe and charged into the room behind Daniel, this was the time to act. He figured that the plan was to get into the staff elevator... which seemed to be the best move right now. As he rushed into the room he nodded, activating his power, letting himself feel the weight of the door shift downward. "Let's do it! come on!" He shouted, trying to puff up himself more than Daniel. He knew they could do it, with his power, the two would be able to burst open this door in no time. "We will need to climb as quick as we can!" Graviton shouted, as the two groaned and pulled on the door. "So once it's open, put your power on full blast and climb like the wind!"



Daniel and Tadoka reached the elevator shaft as Stun was being pelted, open and seemingly empty in terms of elevator cars, and yet the cable was left completely intact. As they looked up, they noticed several machines on the walls shaped like tiny canons. "Well then. Looks like someone's have taken the other path. Alright then, here's the deal. You have to climb up the cable all the way to the tenth floor. There's a small wrinkle, though; see those things on the wall? Yeah, they'll be taking little potshots at you. Now, don't worry, they're not lethal, although the drop to the floor might be. Anyways, you'll need to either dodge or take the hits shot out till you go up to my floor. Have fun." The pair noticed something about the voiceover in their headsets. The voiceover was unlike the other times when the old man talked to them; no coughs or spits, less raspiness. Almost like it were recorded sometime earlier.

As Daniel and Takoda made their way through the elevator, Stun shouted out towards them. "Hey! Get the hell over here!" His voice was louder and raspier than normal, voicing signalling his obvious rage frustration. His skin was bruised and even compromised in certain areas. His body, still being peppered by explosives, started to take their real toll on his body. *"Damn it. Damn it! DAMMIT!!"* The beetle man's clothing was all but gone save for his cap, which was then blown off by a lucky explosion to the back of his head. His newly revealed forehead was marked with the number "83". 

That moment started a chain reaction. Stun's body started to go under a rapid metamorphosis; his body grew in size and changed its basic shape, and his chitin instantly covered the wounds present on his back. His talons and claws grew two fold, and his wings grew in size. His skull, however, underwent the most radical change, growing a huge horn similar to a rhinoceros beetle from the center of his forehead. His mouth morphed into a completely insect maw and his eyes become pure amber. Were it not for his skin color, he would be nearly unrecognizable. His maw leaked green ooze as it opened, letting out a shrill and piercing wail. 
*
"WROOOOOOOOOGH!!!"
*
"What . . . urgh . . . the hell was that?"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Blue Burner and the rest of the Rangers finished putting out the last of the flames on the basement floor as well as destroyed the last of the robots layed there. As the last flame was put out, Hydrolix immediately said "Alright, we're done. Now can we please go up there and deal with those guys? You know, before they _kill the students?_" Blue Burner looked up and scanned the area; he saw that Shatter was laying waste to the area where Meliena and Blake were standing in one stairway, and he saw a newly mutant Stun starting to fly towards the duo of Takoda and Daniel. "Shit! Warp, send Iron Golem up to intercept Stun. Hydrolix, you go help out Meliena and Blake. I'll take on Shatter; without her giant bodyguard, taking her out should be quick." The stoic hero nodded, spawning two portals to his side. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As Blake and Meliena were left out in the open and more or less at the mercy of Shatter's aim, a portal opened from underneath them, containing the heroes Hydrolix and Blue Burner. As Blue Burner himself flew towards the ground floor to combat the screeching villain, Hydrolix shot herself up towards the other group. "Hang on to me. We need to get you the hell out of here."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stun flew at blinding speeds up the building, his wings creating a loud and unmistakable buzz throughout the floors. As he reached the floor where Daniel and Takoda were located, he flew through the door and towards the elevator shaft they were near. However, before he was able to get his hands on them a portal opened in front of him, with a large metallic man falling down from it. As Stun attempted to charge through the man to get to the others, Iron Golem grabbed him by the horn and neck. "Don't even try it." He looked back towards the two. "I've got him under control here. You two go on." He followed up from his grapple with a headlock throw straight into the ground, the force of which was enough to send Stun and Iron Golem himself through the floor and towards the lower areas.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Mad Bomber sat in his chair, coughing and wheezing; using his Quirk as much as he did without rest had nearly killed him. "And the heroes are here." He spat out a glob from his mouth; he was almost certain that was mostly blood. "Wonderful. Well, there goes my final trial." He hung his head as the headaches started to pass. "Let's see. The current plan's even more shot to shit now than before. I can't take on the heroes without risking my health, and I can't pull my punches or they'll just run roughshod over me." He looked to his side. "I don't know, what do you think?" The person he was talking to was at that point, a corpse. The man had lost a limb and had shrapnel embedded in his face and left eye. "Wait a minute, are you dead already?" He checked the man's neck for a pulse only to find nothing. "Huh. Well, that's a bit less spectacular ttan I'd hoped." He shrugged. "Then again, you probably don't deserve that much, do you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission: The Mad Bomber XI*​
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
> 
> 
> ...



@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12
Melaina keeps a calm surface on the outside, not a drop of sweat to be seen in this situation.
She was however deeply worried about Blake's safety, she can't do much besides protect him from the inevitable if it came to a fight with Shatter and she can see that despite his solid performances earlier he was starting to lose it. She pats him on the back to remind him where he is. "The plan is to persevere, our goals were taken away. So we wait until we get new ones. We'll use the infrared to predict her attacks easier and wait for the heroes by taking cover in rooms since we can't go anywhere, we have to have faith in them I refuse to believe that they failed. Eat up as much time as we possibly can despite the situation to barter for hope."

The woman's attacks seemed unpredictable, as if given no reason or thought.
"We need to retreat or fight soon, if it was just me..." Melaina doesn't really know what to do, she didn't think the villain would try to bring the building down on her with them, something must have happened with that blast. It's because she hesitated to go back and help her with those bombs isn't it? 

Melaina felt a slight pain in her heart, she wasn't ready to become a leader quite yet.
She should have gently commanded Graviton to influence him considering the situation and his experience, not yelled at him like a brat and she should have confronted Shatter right away if she had the power to do so... She breaths out a stressful breath. "No time to think of regrets we wait things out."




> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Blue Burner and the rest of the Rangers finished putting out the last of the flames on the basement floor as well as destroyed the last of the robots layed there. As the last flame was put out, Hydrolix immediately said "Alright, we're done. Now can we please go up there and deal with those guys? You know, before they _kill the students?_" Blue Burner looked up and scanned the area; he saw that Shatter was laying waste to the area where Meliena and Blake were standing in one stairway, and he saw a newly mutant Stun starting to fly towards the duo of Takoda and Daniel. "Shit! Warp, send Iron Golem up to intercept Stun. Hydrolix, you go help out Meliena and Blake. I'll take on Shatter; without her giant bodyguard, taking her out should be quick." The stoic hero nodded, spawning two portals to his side.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Melaina watched as shatter slowly destroyed every avenue of cover as they hid from her in the hallway and various other rooms. Melaina managed to steal a few heavy items in the hotel as they made their way around, such as a bed and a few more doors. The massive amount of weight was starting to hinder Melaina, but, "I can make a barricade to delay her some more, but if the heroes aren't here soon..."


> As Blake and Meliena were left out in the open and more or less at the mercy of Shatter's aim, a portal opened from underneath them, containing the heroes Hydrolix and Blue Burner. As Blue Burner himself flew towards the ground floor to combat the screeching villain, Hydrolix shot herself up towards the other group. "Hang on to me. We need to get you the hell out of here."


Mel grabs onto Hydrolix without hesitation. Arguing here would do nothing, neither would talking. Finally an out, they've been on the run from the clock since the heroes split up from them, no one expected these two to get away from them. The old man or the heroes and because of that they needed to make a retreat.
"Tactical retreat."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 16, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel nods at Graviton and allows him to enter the newly opened elevator.  While he waits he pulls a sheet from the laundry bag and ties it to his waist,  from the sound of things the trap here is fully automated.  The extra movement will hopefully confuse whatever system is targeting.

With that he jumps to the rope and begins climbing as rapidly as possible.  Fatigue is more the question here than raw speed, but that was an area that Daniel excelled at.  He'd focus on keeping himself fresh and ready to dodge as he climbed the rest of the way to the top.


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 17, 2016)

*Mission: The Mad Bomber - Final Part*​
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle



Unlosing Ranger said:


> @EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12
> Melaina keeps a calm surface on the outside, not a drop of sweat to be seen in this situation.
> She was however deeply worried about Blake's safety, she can't do much besides protect him from the inevitable if it came to a fight with Shatter and she can see that despite his solid performances earlier he was starting to lose it. She pats him on the back to remind him where he is. "The plan is to persevere, our goals were taken away. So we wait until we get new ones. We'll use the infrared to predict her attacks easier and wait for the heroes by taking cover in rooms since we can't go anywhere, we have to have faith in them I refuse to believe that they failed. Eat up as much time as we possibly can despite the situation to barter for hope."
> 
> ...



Blake, still stunned like a deer in the headlights by the turn of events, shook his head and said "R-right. After you." As the duo got onto Hydrolix, she activated her Quirk and made a hole in the wall and jetted out of the hotel and towards the ground. After he and Mel touched down, Hydrolix let the kids off and said "Well, that was more dangerous than I thought it'd be. You two did your jobs wonderfully, but it's time to leave the rest to the professionals." She took a second before jetting off into the hotel. Blake took the chance to take a long seat onto the ground; he felt like he could barely walk after what he had to go through.

Blue Burner was still in battle with Shatter by the time Hydrolix came back. As the wailing villain fired off what were essentially microwaves at the duo, the Burning Rangers countered by firing a jet of water and several fireballs one after the other, activating their headsets and their suits in the process. The microwaves passed through the water, causing it to evaporate instantly and send boiling hot steam everywhere. While the Rangers' suits protected them from being burned, Shatter shrieked out in pain from the heat to the point where she did not see the blue flames coming towards her location. The flames touched down and started to leech the heat in the environment, causing the steam to start falling down as rain; the flames themselves died down as the temperature dropped. The two got down towards their villainous banshee only to find her passed out due to heat exhaustion.

"Wasn't so tough without her bodyguard." Blue Burner called in the other Rangers. "Black Bat, assist the two outside. Iron Golem, Warp, are you in position? Alright Warp, get the other kids out next. Iron Golem?"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"A bit busy!" Iron Golem grabbed the transformed Stun by the horn and threw him against the floor. Pushing himself off the floor, the mutant beetle kicked himself up, smacking its horn into Golem's face with enough force to give the old Hero a minor case of shellshock. Stun followed up on his advantage as he grabbed his opponent and flew up one floor preceding a flight straight down to the basement, crashing straight through the thick floor of the lobby.

As Iron Golem got up, his face bloodied but still resolute, he spat on the floor, stamped down onto the floor and rushed Stun down. He grappled the beetle and laid a series of Liver shots towards its body, creating cracks in the beast's chitinous armor which very quickly started to heal. Grabbing a piece of robot shrapnel from earlier, Iron Golem stabbed through Stun's armor and into his fleshy innards, causing the beast to back away and kick the metallic man in his chest to knock him away. While Stun pulled out the metal piece from his side, Iron Golem laid a blinding flurry of punches onto Stun's head, pushing his foe into a stone pillar. The villain was sent through that very pillar as Iron Golem caused it to shatter with one final punch to the face. After all was said and done, Stun laid on the floor, unconscious as Iron Golem sat down, panting from exhaustion. "Dammit. I'm starting to get too old for this." 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12
> 
> Daniel nods at Graviton and allows him to enter the newly opened elevator.  While he waits he pulls a sheet from the laundry bag and ties it to his waist,  from the sound of things the trap here is fully automated.  The extra movement will hopefully confuse whatever system is targeting.
> ...



As the two pulled themselves up the elevator cable, the cannon fire shot out in random directions, hitting them and the interior of the elevator shaft. "Wait, the hell?" The Mad Bomber started to audibly tinker with things as he tried to stop whatever was going wrong. "Dammit, I knew I should've tested this more! Um, okay, there might be something wrong with a rather important piece of the trial. You may want to speed up significantly - " 

It was at that point where the elevator car, formerly located at the top of the shaft, became unhinged and dropped down the shaft at freefall. The two, trapped in the  shaft by the locked doors, desperately looked for a way out before being greeted and then grabbed by a strange cloaked man coming out of a black and purple portal. As the two were pulled through the portal, they saw the underside of the elevator car up close before being dragged towards their new location; the tenth floor.

The man talked in a robotic manner. "I will apprehend this criminal. Stay here." As Warp made a portal into the room of the old man, he grabbed him as he went through it, looking at the man with a clear look of rage and contempt. The old man sighed. "Well, guess the game's over. Honestly expected as much." As Warp got the old man up from his chair, he noticed the many machine and robot parts littering the floor, the many televisions showing different cameras everywhere and the comparatively odd inclusion of a fresh corpse on the floor. "Don't bother with him, by the way. He's just garbage."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*30 Minutes Later*​As the group met up outside of the hotel, they were greeted by the injured Black Bat. The next half hour that passed went by like nothing. As the Heroes left the hotel carrying villains, the police came to take in the villains, and the cameramen and news people sent to cover the attack, the group was brought over to the other Burning Rangers after the Heroes swept the entire building once more. Blue Burner went up towards the children first, his demeanour noticeably different than before.

"I would like to first apologize on behalf of all of us for how quickly the situation deteriorated. As both Heroes and mentors, it's our job to make sure you all were safe just as much as it was our mission to help the civilians." He then surprised the group by bowing down to them in the open to show that he meant what he said. "If it is any consolation, you all conducted yourselves admirably for such young students. We'll definitely let you teachers know about your performance." Warp walked up next and opened another portal. "This shall lead to the helicopter. The pilot will take you back to the school."

*Mad Bomber DEFEATED!*​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission: The Mad Bomber - Final Part*​
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
> 
> 
> ...


"Please stand Blue Burner. We did nothing besides distract a 3rd party with a game of his own..."
Considering the situation that just happened, Melaina didn't feel much exhaustion at all, if only disappointment they did almost nothing and here was a hero congratulating them for it. She understood why, she really did. It was to make them feel better after a traumatic event such as this but... "The next time we face opponents like this it'll be different." Melaina bowed towards the heroes before entering the portal.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On the Helicopter
Melaina turns to Blake while they are on the helicopter.
"Can we meet on the Beach once we get back Blake? I need to talk with you there..."
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle @InfIchi @P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 17, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Mission: The Mad Bomber - Final Part*​
> @Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
> 
> *30 Minutes Later*​As the group met up outside of the hotel, they were greeted by the injured Black Bat. The next half hour that passed went by like nothing. As the Heroes left the hotel carrying villains, the police came to take in the villains, and the cameramen and news people sent to cover the attack, the group was brought over to the other Burning Rangers after the Heroes swept the entire building once more. Blue Burner went up towards the children first, his demeanour noticeably different than before.
> ...



"I don't believe an apology will be enough." Graviton grumlbed and folded his hands over his chest. "I think that God's eye should have a talk with your organization." There were not enough words to describe the anger that he felt right now. What the hell was this! this was supposed to be a group of professional hero's and yet the kids were the ones stuck in the fray and putting their lives on the line. Not only that, What is going on, shouldn't there be some kind of hero group that is making sure villains like these can't take over and kill people with such ease. Truly this world was in need of someone better... someone more capable. The world of heroics has become a cesspool of filth and laziness... ineptitude. "It's time for me to train." He thought to himself, to train harder than ever before, he would bring this world back to the where it should be.... with hero's that held their head high and removed danger to keep the streets safe...

not these half-assed heroes.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 17, 2016)

Daniel - Mission:The Mad Bomber, Epilogue
@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @P-X 12 

Daniel flared adrenaline as the elevator started to drop and time slowed, briefly, to a crawl.  His mind raced over possibilities, he'd need to "jump" out of Graviton's way so he could drop down.  But that would do little good for either of them if they were crushed by the elevator when they hit the basement.  But then what?

He didn't even need to do the math on stopping it, at this point it had momentum approximating a freight train, even in the off chance he could lift the car there's no way he would slow it notably before hitting the ground.  If muscle wouldn't do it maybe bone?  The edges of the elevator shaft had a number of potential handholds, wedging an arm or leg in there would be an obstacle, though he didn't expect it to act as so much as a speed bump.

The door, it was their only option.  Assuming it was still open.  They'd have to time a jump from near free-fall, it was the only real option at the moment.  He tensed for the timing and then--

Safe on the floor.  Rescued.  He let the shock of the sudden adrenaline crash wash over him.  Not exactly the most heroic ending, but they lived, that was certainly something to celebrate.

--------------------

He was quiet in the helicopter ride back, thoughts occupied.  On paper it had been a successful mission, the villains were apprehended by the professional heroes.  The students did a good job keeping the villains distracted long enough for the professionals to get things in position.  The building and the people were all saved.

But at the same time he couldn't help go over all the things that went wrong.  He was unprepared, to start.  It was already on his list to review gear and make sure that he had what he needed at hand, or more of it at least.  But it was more than that, their group preformed awkwardly, even to the point of fighting with one another at times.

Inexperience was some of it, clearly, but within his thoughts it needed to be something more.  They to support each other more seamlessly, more organically.  He mused silently as they flew in the darkness.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 17, 2016)

*Shadows of the Past: The More Things Change*​
"Professor, we need to call someone. Colette's in bad shape! She needs medical attention immediately!" Micheal said as he ran over to the teacher. It was only then did he relaize how much of the forest had been cleared from the brief brawl he had had with Obake. What was suppose to be a far distance away from the field of battle had been cleared away to reveal the young blue-haired girl. He may have gotten a bit reckless with his usage of his surroundings. Speaking of not being well...all the kids had to go toe to toe with the Obake at some point, didn't they? They were all clearly beaten rather hard, even if they had come out all right in the end, and more then likely they were all stressed out from this whole experience. Right now, the last thing they didn't to see was one of their own fallen on the ground in such bad shape. 

"Micheal..." Slickback said as he placed a hand on the boy's shoulder once he reached him. 

"It's all right!" He said with a soft smile. "Colette will be okay." If nothing else, the the group seemed to calm down a bit, especially Micheal, though he was clearly still a bit worried about his fallen comrade. "You didn't think I spend all that time not prepared for this, did you? I would never leave my students hanging."

Suddenly, the sounds of man mimicking siren sounds echoed throughout the forest and, in a quick flash, a man in a light blue unitard jump out from the foliage and struck a mighty pose, fanny pack flapping against his body. 

"The Delivery Hero, Speedex, has arrived!!" The man called as he appeared onto the sceen before being followed by another unitarded man leaped out as well, this time dawning a red suit with slightly more detail and black cape. 

"The Speedster Hero, The Quickening, at your service! Together, we are the Shipping Duo from the Gardiens De La Paix Hero Company!" The caped man said energetically. One look around the people surrounding them would suggest otherwise to any sane person, the mood that followed their appearance was one that suggested the absolute lunacy of the duo's appearance in such a situation was not welcome. Slickback, however, had no visible trouble with the adjustment to their characters's arrival.

"Speedex, Quickening. Good to see you guys again." He said calmly with a relaxed smile on his lip. He pointed towards the blue haired child, serving as the only remaining information necessary for the two. Speedex nodded his with a certain gallantness before walking towards her.

Taking a knee, he peered down at Colette, making analyizing her damaged features as red ooze dripped from her cranium. "Only a force truly vile could bring such harm unto a lady." Topped with a sigh before standing up and motioning towards the siblings to move out of the way. "Best you two move away a bit, this next part requires some room." unzipping his waist purse and pulled out a cardboard box that, upon opening, brought forth an event no level-headed person would conceive.

 PROOSH!

A veritable onslaught of paramedics erupted from the box unto the scene, all posed to take action. Wasting no time, they exchanged split-second verbs and nouns as the began work on the girl's head and body, placing her on a stretcher. Their hands were more akin to dust particals kicked up by the wind, barely visible and moving almost faster than the eye could follow.

 Colette, however, was not the only one receive this reprieve of medical attention as any remaining practions fanned out and took care of the rest of the group's medical needs. During this time, even Slickback was approached in regards to his own wounds, but he waved them away as he insisted Michael required them much more than he. With reluctance, both parties agreed with decision. Slickback, whether by active decision or by sheer chance, found himself sitting on the rubble that had encased the unconscious Obake staring at the medics do their work on Colette. Arms and heads moving in highly coordinated jumbled mess, their white clothing had turned them into a strange type of jellyfish with baby blue opens revealed every now and again. Whether it was a few minutes or a half and hour, the sight of this had summoned a lot cigarette inbetween the rescue hero's index and love fingers. With passiveness, he raised them to his lips and sucked on the nicotine stick before removing it away from himself and heaving a disjointed black sigh. 

One medic eventually walked over to Speedex, who then walked over to The Quickening, who them appeared adjacent to Slickback.

"The medics can't do much more with their current supplies. Besides that, the girl's state is still serious, the bleeding was reduced and your first aid helped, but they'll need more than this." A second or two later Slickback processed this statement. 

"Bring the kids back to the school, I'll see to the rest of rescuees." Quickening turned his head and gave a quick nod towards the group. They quickly placed the girl on a stretcher that they had brought with them and along with the rest of her classmates, were sucked into Speedex's mighty front sack. This wasn't before, however, the two kids gave one last piece of thanks to their savors.

"I'll have them back to safety in no time!" Speedex interrupted before he opened up his Fanny Pack of Power and sucked them into it. Then, he entered a stance not dissimilar to a track star. "GHH, here we come!"

FWVISH!!!

And like a flash of lighting, he was already nearly half a mile away.

"Your quirk was still on him?" Slickback questioned.

"I've gotten a little better since I last saw you, Paul."

The Quickening

Quirk: Coffee Time

With just a touch, he can vastly increase the speed of any aspect of what he touched! He can do this to a point where even the object loses control over this function! It has the side effect of leaving the object tired afterwards.

Another puff of smoke.


"I would hope for that much that much." Quickening took a seat next to the hero on the rubble.

"Looks like you haven't changed much."

Smoke.

"How so?"

"You're still sucking on those cancer sticks. I get that you and Panacea are friends, but seriously, I thought you hated those things."

Silent.

Smoke.

"I just...need to relax. Think about things, you know?"

"God knows you haven't been doing much of that lately." Slickback turned his head slightly towards the caped hero. 

"What's that supposed to mean?"

"You let 15 year old girl stay behind, practically on her own, despite knowing she has no way to contact the rest of the team, Paul." 

Smoke.

"And let's not forget then letting two of the students patrol the hotel on their own, despite knowing exactly what they'd be facing if Obake shows up."

Smoke.

"They're first years in their first month of school from what they explained, regardless of how good they are, you should have more common sense than to have let them off on their own."

Smoke.

"Paul...why are you shaking so much?" Adrian asked him. Slickback.....Paul breathed another heavily breath of black air.

"You know, it's funny." He said caustically. "Growing up, we're always told that all we have to do is face our fears and they'd go way." 

Smoke.

"I was kind of banking on that being true considered I haven't been able to think straight since I learned that.....thing, was villain responsible for all this. I tried to keep a straight face but...holy shit, I've seen some really fucked up things thanks to that bastard."

Smoke. He desperately sucked on what was left of the nicotine wrap until it was burned out.

"And you know what else?" He asked rhetorically in a rushed breath as if he had just finished running a marathon, leg jumping like an electric volt. "You know what the worst part of it is? He was right. I couldn't save anyone."

"Paul, you know that isn't true-"

"I couldn't save Camilla, I couldn't save Isaac, I couldn't save Michael, I definitely couldn't save Colette-" In a fruitless, mindless effort, he tried once more to inhale from the cigarette only to look at the brown bud in disgust and toss is at the still wet ground. 

There was a silence.

"I couldn't even save myself."

"Paul....I think you should take some time off." Adrian stated.

"Yeah, I should," he said in a huff before he rose from his seat and rubbed his face down. "But until I settle this mission, I'll just keep doing one of the good things I can do."

"What's that?"

"Pretend."

-to be edited

@Hero @P-X 12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 18, 2016)

Daniel - Evening after the "Mad Bomber" mission

By the time they got back on campus it was quite late though this only added to Daniel's sense of unrest.  His room was quiet, as was typical, and while he was anxious to go out and train or do something to burn some of the pent up energy he was instead absorbed in his own thoughts.

The mission might have gone down as a success on paper but his own personal performance did not meet the standard he set for himself.  They had come moments from catastrophe; that is Daniel's decisions almost led his partner to death.  Whatever excuses he might make for it, ultimately he wasn't prepared for the task at hand.  That must change.

This was two missions now, with two very poor showings.  Both times he faced seemingly insurmountable chasms between what he could do and what was needed.  Life tested populations all the time, the thriving ecosystems within his guts told that story better than anything else.  Those ill suited for the challenge they were faced with were culled without compassion or concern to allow the more suited to grow in their place.

It was cold.  Life didn't care about what you had prepared for or what challenges you might excel at, it simply was an invariable unalterable force in existence.  You either rose to the challenge when it dictated -- every time it dictated -- or you failed to and made way for something more suitable.

But, however irrational, Daniel wasn't ready to make way for someone else yet.

It was clear though that what he had been doing was insufficient.  He was aware enough to know that many people considered his quirk fatally flawed, a parlor trick in the world of giants.  Even the teachers, the teachers chose to be graceful about it, hedged their words.  None of them really understood the power that humans had sleeping within them.

It was time to show them what they were ignoring.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2016)

*Melaina Ekdikos - The aftermath of the bomber mission (at school) 3rd day









*​Once returned to school and out of the sight of the students she worked with Melaina felt the emotional drain the mission had on her, but if anything would help her feel better; it'd be writing about how she felt about the mission onto one of the mission forms they are supposed to fill out after a mission. She made her way to the offices and started filling the form out once there. 

A few of the questions on the sheet stuck out to her.



> "What was your mission about and who sponsored it?"
> "How did you feel about the mission overall?"
> "How did you feel about the heroes performance?"
> "Did each of your teammates reach your expectations?"


Melaina started to fill each one out.
*
"What was your mission about and who sponsored it?"*
'The Burning Rangers led by Blue Burner sponsored the mission. Initially the mission was about simply evacuating and protecting civilians from arson related terrorist attacks by possible quirk users, but things turned for the worse when a person called Mad Bomber got involved.'

*"How did you feel about the mission overall?"*
'Very helpless, we were shoved into a game by the Mad Bomber while the heroes had to deal with fires made by two other villains at the scene; Stun and Shatter. This however gave the Burning Rangers the time they needed as the Mad Bomber had his attention on us with his game and not them.
I was assigned as group leader at the start right before boarding the helicopter, every student was made aware of this. A large man soon after we entered the hotel and started evacuating leftover civilians due to an explosive planted internally his body and the game began from there.

We were put under a strict time limit in which if the Mad Bomber died. The building would go with him. During this game of death we played with him something much more stressful popped up. The two villains the heroes were fighting escaped and started going after us. We could only run and were put in the situation of having to climb and run from them at the same time.'

*"How did you feel about the heroes performance?"*
'I feel that if less extraordinary quirk users or even quirkless people were there to help quell the fires the situation may have been resolved more quickly. Fight fire like it used to be fought as a supplement to how it's done now.'
*
"Did each of your teammates reach your expectations?"
Daniel Rush:*
'Daniel Rush, very attentive to the mission at hand. Often chimed in with good ideas and reacted to things quickly as far I could tell. I paired him with Takoda Walker as I had confidence in his ability from my short time interacting with him. Likely would have been a better pick for leader than myself. However was silent on the way back, likely having the same problem I was having with the mission after the fact. No real problems that experience can't fix that I have seen as he acted professionally in attitude.'
*
Blake Ackerman: *
'A roommate of an acquaintance of mine named Michael il-Yeong and inheritor to a fairly large company. Likes watching the stars and creating clothing from what I heard from Michael. A fairly gentle person that knows when to be rough, though it appears he was shook up near the end of the mission and still is. Would suggest a brief counseling session to make sure he's okay. His ability to adapt to different situations is fairly high and lets him clear the way for others, if albeit not reliable in the face of brute force and his less than currently physical fitness. Heard from Blake himself he wishes to go to the support sector. Perhaps that is where his calling lies.'

Melaina stops for a moment and thinks about everything that happened on the mission carefully concerning Takoda for a few minutes straight then begins to write again.
*Takoda Walker:*
'This person appears to have deep seated problems. At first Takoda seemed like a fairly nice and cheerful person if quite. I however notice him cradling himself back and forth on the helicopter on the way to the hotel, I assumed it was just nerves, but his way of speaking changed when the mission began in the hotel. Gradually as the mission went on and the villain did more and more things his personality changed from the first impression I had of him. 

Rather violent, insisted that the villain Mad Bomber himself not be brought in peacefully if he continued his game before even directly confronting him. One of the pro heroes was injured shortly after and he became more so, insisting we don't follow this game the villain set up, when we clearly had no choice but to even as heroes in training.

Ripped off the door to an elevator without asking for orders and started trying to act on his own thankfully Daniel shortly stopped him before he decided to climb the service ladder. Actively tried to work against the group at times and disobeys orders. Would often accidentally mumble words out loud on the coms at times. The Takoda in the mission isn't someone I liked, I would highly suggest a psychological evaluation as he may endanger the lives of others and himself if he can't keep a cool head.'


Despite all of that Mel didn't pause nearly as long for herself.*
"How is your mental state after the mission?"*
'I wish to get stronger, so I can bear the burden of others better. So I have more confidence in leading them. I have to master my quirk further and push myself every day or I'll never catch up. I'm going to train with the friends I've made so far and ask them for help to support me so I can reach my full potential and try to make more.'

Melaina reaches up to her ear, they still had the headsets from the mission, unhanging it from her hand and into her palm Melaina begins staring at it then smiles.
Did they let them keep them as a keepsake? She decides to store it away for now.
She finishes by filling in the rest of the form, the smaller questions and need to knows turning it in to the receptionist. She hears a swallow from.
"I uh... Don't think I've seen a student fill one of these out so detailed before."
"Thank you. I hope hard work and effort will reach just ears, so I put my all into it."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Melaina heads towards the Beach where she said she'd meet Blake, it's very important that she talks with him. After all what she wants out of a suit, he needs to know it.
@P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 19, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong
Mission: The Hunt*​


Wizzrobevox said:


> *Shadows of the Past: The More Things Change*​
> "Professor, we need to call someone. Colette's in bad shape! She needs medical attention immediately!" Micheal said as he ran over to the teacher. It was only then did he relaize how much of the forest had been cleared from the brief brawl he had had with Obake. What was suppose to be a far distance away from the field of battle had been cleared away to reveal the young blue-haired girl. He may have gotten a bit reckless with his usage of his surroundings. Speaking of not being well...all the kids had to go toe to toe with the Obake at some point, didn't they? They were all clearly beaten rather hard, even if they had come out all right in the end, and more then likely they were all stressed out from this whole experience. Right now, the last thing they didn't to see was one of their own fallen on the ground in such bad shape.
> 
> "Micheal..." Slickback said as he placed a hand on the boy's shoulder once he reached him.
> ...



Michael sat down near Colette as the paramedics swept her up and towards the Hero. He was amazed by the sheer speed that they operated at. He also quickly shooed the paramedics coming to aid him at Slickback's request. "Don't worry. I'm okay. I've taken worse. Just focus on the others." The paramedics conversed between each other at high speeds, with Michael only being able to hear the words "burn" and "swelling". When he looked down at his forearm, he noticed what they were talking about; it had turned bright red and had become noticeably swollen although no alarmingly so.

"Hmm? Oh, this? Don't fret about this, I barely feel it. Honest. Besides, burns like these heal in about a day at most. Well, for me anyways." One of them never the less gently grabbed his elbow to observe his now swollen forearm after it had started twitching once more. sending more spikes of pain down Michael's arm. "Nonsense. may be nerve damage considering your muscle twitches. At the very least, allow us to bandage it to reduce the swelling." A bit bothered by the attention, Michael relented and allowed himself to get swept up with the others. He had to admit, he rarely gotten burns on his skin from his Quirk. And out of the few he did get, they never caused his arm to behave like that.

After Michael got his arm wrapped in gauze and got sucked into Speedex's fanny pack, he was alarmed by the expansive size of the space he and the rest of the group were in as well as bothered by the fact that they were sucked into another huge space. He snapped out of it as he remembered to walk over to Colette and the others, staying by her side the ride over, attempting to help in any way he could as they all traveled back to Grand Heroics at a breakneck speed.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 20, 2016)

A long time coming….


Charlie sat in his room staring out the window, he’d been there ever since coming back from the mission. There was something different in the air, something that was biting him. He could feel a shift in the presence of the school. Maybe it was like what Demetrus had said… Maybe they could sense it, maybe they could feel it. Maybe they already knew what he was and were begging to move in on him… building a case, try to send him back to jail. Maybe being a villain was in his blood… There were a lot of maybe’s going around but nothing with any solid evidence… But that’s just how life is… a whole lot of maybes.


There was just this sinking feeling in the back of his mind, the feeling they were watching his every movement. Like he couldn’t step out of line because they would know… He felt that there people staring daggers into the back of his head… “Wait… How could they… I’m in my room.” Charlie blinked, “OH GOD DAMN IT!” He quickly turned around to see the rather bulky and muscular pandaman knelt down at the edge of his bed, his eyes poking over the baseboard. “IT WAS YOU THIS ENTIRE TIME!?” Charlie screamed, chucking one of his pillows and hitting his roommate dead center between the eyes… the pillow however simply stopped it’s assault and fell from his face.


The pandaman didn’t react… until a few seconds later when he held up a small plate of cookies. “No… I don’t want any cookies.” Charlie groaned, rubbing the bridge of his nose. “Fucking hell… I need to get some fresh out and clear my fucking head.”


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 21, 2016)

Daniel - Strength and Intensity
His room, Wolf dorm.

He had to be stronger, Daniel thought, that much was clear.  There was no easier way to start that then with the muscles themselves.  Muscles were interesting communities, individual fibers work together to form cords which work together to build the larger muscle structures that most people named.  There were a lot of misunderstandings with how they worked however.

Most people assumed that bigger muscles meant stronger.  And while it was true that he could probably just order construction of Goliath sized muscles within his body there was a decreasing return on that investment.  Bigger muscles also made the limbs heavier which required more work to move.  They also required more energy to maintain and bloodflow was a finite resource.

He relaxed on the bed, mentally preparing himself for the upcoming task.  Muscle size brings up thesecond flawed assumption.  People often talk about "strong" muscle and "fast" muscle like they were separate things.  The reality is the tissue in a muscle was the same, "strong" muscle however was layered with fat resulting in heavier muscle that could exert full force longer before running out of energy making it better for things like lifting weights.  "Fast" muscle worked better in short rapid bursts making it better for things like running.

In theory you needed both, and indeed as he focused his senses through the precious muscles he had built he had what should be a near-optimal division between the two allowing him (non-quirk) Olympic level strength and speed.  If he continued to work as he had he could probably squeeze a little more out of both, but there was a clear wall approaching where he'd have to either cut speed for raw power or just hit the limits of what people assumed 'human' could do.

It was time to change assumptions.

He took a deep breath and focused on his arm, feeling the bloodflow and the muscle and then sent a quick muscle pulse tensing everything at once in a quick pulse.  A wave of feedback from the muscles quickly washed over his senses.  More data than he could process at once, that was fine, he wasn't interested in trying to sort it out.  He sent another pulse, slightly stronger.  This time the wash of data had a few punctuated alarms of strain on the muscle.  Good.

After a moment of refresh he sent a third pulse, this flood of data was highlighted with reports of some of the weaker fibers snapping from the strain.  Which was the whole point, not all muscle fibers were equal, the weak needed to be culled from the herd in order for the strong to grow.  Survival of the fittest within a single organism, one of the more strained uses of the term though he was hardly the worst to abuse it.

He continue the process, growing slightly stronger in the push of the muscles that rapidly grew weaker as more of their team shattered.  Sweat grew on his face, he could ignore the signals of pain that his nerves sent but managing the body's reactions was an intensive process.  He ignored it, it was something that needed to be done and he wouldn't allow stress to stop him.

After a few minutes he let the arm relax though at this point he could hardly move it.  The muscle matter that remained intact was the strongest of the individual fibers, he'd use those as the template to rebuild.  He closed his eyes and took a slow ragged breath.

Rebuilding by itself wasn't enough.  The rebuilding would be quick enough, the materials were all more or less still there in the arm.  But the structure needed to change, improve upon what he had.  Layers of fat to provide energy wouldn't work, it was wasted space that eventually would stop him.  He needed to be able to deliver both energy and oxygen to the muscle on demand.  Blood vessels and capillaries were already there, they just needed to be distributed more optimally.  A weaving of the fibers and transport would increase the overall durability.  The muscles themselves would be slightly weaker but much denser.

Mentally setting the 'blueprint' wasn't something he had done before.  Minor tweaks here and there perhaps but this was a major change.  With his good arm he wiped the sweat from his head, more strain on the body than he had thought.  He took another ragged breath, cool air refreshing him.  There was still a lot to do, he could rest tomorrow.

With stern resignation he moved on to the next major muscle group.


----------



## Karma15 (Oct 21, 2016)

There Are Stranger Things Than You & Me​


@Axelthewanted @Wizzrobevox @Hero 

"Welcome to the Deer Creek Inn." The grizzled elderly woman escorted the group inside the inn. The fossil of a woman had navigated them through the Victorian styled inn and shown them to their rooms.



"If you need anything, d-d-don't be afraid to call." She stammered as she waddled away.

"Take your own advise lady." Roman commented when she had already left the group. "I hope that woman has life alert. She's already one foot in the grave."

Katrina thanked the elderly woman for her hospitality and opened one of the rooms they had been assigned to. "Well I don't know about you but that woman was the creepiest thing I've seen. I mean "The Hills Have Eyes" creepy."

"She isn't the only one either. This town... is it me or are there more old people than you'd usually expect?" Kenny added in.

"It feels like we're in a museum!" The energetic Victor pitched in.

Katrina appeared to be momentarily lost in thought. Her thoughts trailed back to their short drive in Officer Benton's car. The police officer had given them a basic tour of the town and it's landmarks. She had conducted a mental consensus and formed her own analysis of the population. The crude death rate had to be astonishingly low because there had been a large number of elderly inhabitants. The number of elderly rivaled if not exceeded the combination of the infant and adult population. 

"What are you thinking?" Roman inquired.

"I think that it is time we got down to business and began our investigation"  She stated.

"Investigation?" The wind user, Kenny questioned.

"I'm sure you've all taken Investigation 101 with that hot piece of ass Richard Castillo." Katrina said boldly. "In a mass abduction case like this what is the most appropriate course of action?" 

"Interview and Assess" Roman, who was more astute than his two comrades responded to her question like he would to any test. "Gather what you can from the eye witness reports of civilians and evaluate accordingly."

"Perfect!" Katrina motioned past the youth and gave him a swift slap on the rear. "You aren't just a piece of eye candy I see. Brain and looks, that's pretty OP. Now if only we could do something about that attitude of yours, you'd make a great hero."

Roman was too embarrassed by the fact that she slapped his ass to be upset by her comment.

"You three boys will be spend the rest of the day talking to the townsfolk. Record what you can of their version of events. Times, dates, recollection of suspicious activity, anything you can to create a case."

"OOOO we have a mystery on our hands!" Victor shouted. "I've always wanted to say that. So, who do you think our suspect is?"

"Everyone" Katrina put bluntly. "As of now the whole town is a suspect. Which is why when you interview the civilians pay close attention to their mannerism. Facial expression, state of mind, body language, anything that feels off. I've gotten bad vibes since we've been here, so while I comb the woods and see what I can find you boys get me those reports. I want them by 10pm tonight, we meet back here and go over the information gathered."

The young students nodded in accordance and they watched the professional hero leave to conduct her own investigation. As Katrina Henderson made her descent down the stairs and walked through the main lobby she couldn't help but feel shiver. There was it again, the goosebumps. The hairs on her back raised whenever she was alone, it felt even more prominent when she was outside. It had started to happen after they arrived in Nevada City. As a seasoned warrior Katrina had a knack for smelling danger. This town, the people, everything about it reeked of danger....​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 23, 2016)

Charlie stepped out of his room after feeling like he’d been up there for ages. There was a new feeling in the air, something a bit more hopeful. After his last encounter with his so called brother, he couldn’t really help but feel that he needed something… a few minutes off campus. Though, there was that whole thing about needing a teacher or whatever… Though are ways around that if you are sneaky enough. Charlie was definitely one of those kinds of people, the sneaky kind. He headed towards the beach, this is the best point to exit. You can swim out and head towards the lower end of the beach, sure it would take a little while, but they can’t prevent you from doing it. At least, the last time he was there it didn’t appear to have any teachers.


“Alright, I’ll swim out a few meters, turn right and follow the waves back to sure… should drift me far enough that they wont notice and I can walk around town for a while and clear my head.” He didn’t just want to walk around town though… he wanted to skip out on school for a day or so, let himself get back to his center, back to being alone, where he could thing.


– The Beach ---


“Guh...” Charlie pulled himself onto shore, he’d been taken a ways off course and ended up crashing against one of the piers a way down. “Well you win some you lose some.” He grumbled, coughing out some water and walking past a few bikini and swimtrunk clad people. “Hey.” He waved.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 23, 2016)

Daniel - Strength and Intensity
His room, Wolf dorm.

Daniel had a very long night.  The work itself was intense, waves of information washed over him and even when he was looking for only a small percentage of it it still was a drain of his mental energies.  Beyond that there was a cumulative effect, what he was doing was quite clearly a destructive process and while he could ignore the pain the stress and strain built.  He probably should have stopped, done the revisions in parts, but he didn't like seeing things half-finished.

By the time he finally allowed himself to sleep he was ragged, mentally and physically.

He didn't need much sleep.  Physically there wasn't much of a difference between rest and sleep, the body needed time to recover from built-up fatigue but he could do that well enough while awake as long as he had the time.  Sleep for him was for the mental process, to "shut off" for at least a brief period each day.  Tonight however he slept like the dead.

When Daniel awoke his first inclination was to wonder if the elevator hadn't hit him.  As his senses first woke up he began to take inventory of himself, and the profound sense of weakness was clear.  He hadn't expected to be fully recovered after a few hours sleep of course, but expectation and reality were different things.  He slow pushed himself to a sitting position, the movement was smooth and while the muscles reported a lot of weakness he managed it better than expected.

The more shocking was looking himself over.  The skin was a mixture of purples, literally like one big bruise.  With his senses he knew that it was just fragments of blood and that the damage would clear with time.  

Time, as always, was in precious short supply.

Physical training was obviously out of the question today.  He would have plenty of time to study, but he needed to change things up, mentally the brain needed rest too.  Reviewing how his last mission went there was another painful process he needed to go through today.  It was time to meet more of the student body.

After his normal morning rituals he headed to the beach.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2016)

*Fun times at the beach*










​As Melaina takes the path to the beach in the evening she looks up at the birds and the clouds as they go by and she stops one of her steps. An ant she almost stepped on.
"Most people would step on you without a thought little one."
Melaina extends her hand to the ant and it climbs up and starts to bite at her hand futilely unable to even make a mark through the gloves; It's a fire ant.
"Looks like you won't let go unless I motivate you."
Melaina flicks her finger flinging the ant safely off the path. She decides to continue down the path slowly to the beach as the sun slowly sets and pulls out her phone, she begins to text Micheal.
*'Hey Micheal, tell Blake I'm over at the beach, waiting.'*
@P-X 12


Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Blake Ackerman: *
> 'A roommate of an acquaintance of mine named Michael il-Yeong and inheritor to a fairly large company. Likes watching the stars and creating clothing from what I heard from Michael. A fairly gentle person that knows when to be rough, though it appears he was shook up near the end of the mission and still is. Would suggest a brief counseling session to make sure he's okay. His ability to adapt to different situations is fairly high and lets him clear the way for others, if albeit not reliable in the face of brute force and his less than currently physical fitness. Heard from Blake himself he wishes to go to the support sector. Perhaps that is where his calling lies.'
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


As Melaina makes her way to the Beach she makes note of the gentle waves rolling in and out.
The best time to be at the beach is night and it's getting nearer to that time.
A bed from the hotel appears out of existence on the beach, an extremely odd sight. She hops onto it laying down listening to the waves. Sure would be easy to fall asleep listening to it...

"*sigh* I forgot to return something again. First the cafe due to the odd teacher and now these beds and doors from the hotel... Well I suppose I saved them from destruction, but returning them will be awkward now."
She feels the bed underneath her, soft, comforting. It's likely a very high class bed considering and even more high class considering the current location.
"I hope Blake is holding up okay..."


@P-X 12


EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Strength and Intensity
> His room, Wolf dorm.
> 
> Daniel had a very long night.  The work itself was intense, waves of information washed over him and even when he was looking for only a small percentage of it it still was a drain of his mental energies.  Beyond that there was a cumulative effect, what he was doing was quite clearly a destructive process and while he could ignore the pain the stress and strain built.  He probably should have stopped, done the revisions in parts, but he didn't like seeing things half-finished.
> ...


*The next day at the beach.*​Melaina was in the same location as before, laying down on the hotel bed. If she slept there or not is up for debate. She's sitting barefoot on the bed, staring at the ocean as it goes back and forth thinking about something.
She had asked for a day off after the mission to recover mental wounds, she wishes to train dearly, but first has to work out her thoughts. Winding, complicated, complex, a deeply held belief for justice yet balance.

Couldn't Shatter have been a famous singer considering her appearance and quirk?
Couldn't Stun have been someone who helps in mines and destroy buildings as a job?
They were rather strong quirks, why did it seem like society cast them away?
That old man as well, what was his story?

She stared at the ocean coming in and out as if searching for an answer.
@WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle


InfIchi said:


> Charlie stepped out of his room after feeling like he’d been up there for ages. There was a new feeling in the air, something a bit more hopeful. After his last encounter with his so called brother, he couldn’t really help but feel that he needed something… a few minutes off campus. Though, there was that whole thing about needing a teacher or whatever… Though are ways around that if you are sneaky enough. Charlie was definitely one of those kinds of people, the sneaky kind. He headed towards the beach, this is the best point to exit. You can swim out and head towards the lower end of the beach, sure it would take a little while, but they can’t prevent you from doing it. At least, the last time he was there it didn’t appear to have any teachers.
> 
> 
> “Alright, I’ll swim out a few meters, turn right and follow the waves back to sure… should drift me far enough that they wont notice and I can walk around town for a while and clear my head.” He didn’t just want to walk around town though… he wanted to skip out on school for a day or so, let himself get back to his center, back to being alone, where he could think
> ...


*Sunbathing on a day off*​"Yo! Charlie! What a coincidence." Melaina tips some darkened sunglasses while looking at Charlie.
Instead of her usual full body garb that covers her body she's in a bikini shaded black with a pink outlines on the edges, her pale yet fair skin as if well taken care of is a shade darker than usual from tanning and her tall physique with legs that could smash a coconut in half just by squeezing showing what isn't usually shown when she's in class. A tall, fragile beauty.

She walks up to charlie and peels off some seaweed on his shoulder.
"You had the idea of w-swimming across as well right?" She almost said walking.
Surprisingly it was pretty easy to walk from school to here in certain spots with the ocean, only having to swim for a bits over the deeper parts. She always wanted to try it and had gotten the chance to do so earlier.
Though she didn't look nearly as washed up as Charlie despite this.
"Did you get permission for a break off campus as well?"
There was a teacher nearby Melaina, though he didn't seem to care about Charlie at all.
Rigel Fisroy, a man clad in black plate armor in broad daylight normally.
@InfIchi @Qinglong


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Oct 24, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: What Do You Say About That?*​
"Hey old guys! I need to interview you about what's going on here!"

"Ehhh?! Who you calling old, you whippersnapper?!?! Respect your elders!" The bald older man's very dentures seemed to shake as he scolded the young hero. His skin, wrinkled like leather, let the folds of his forehead skin shiver as is thin, skeletal face glared at the boy. "Kids like you have no respect today! No respect I tell ya!" His angular fist hit the table he sat near, causing entire kingdoms to fall at it's force. A bishop even rolled off the checkered plains. The crow's feet clawing at the sides of his face lengthened as his glassy eyes shrunk in agitation. "It's all those IPhones and Upads XBox 420s, I tell ya! Rotten the youth!"

At this point, the portly gentleman with a fat finger to his girthy chin sitting across from the bald thin man removed his attention from the game, if only for a second, to reply to the him. "Off it now, Gerald. I'm sure the boy means no harm. I quite miss the mindless quips of youth, don't you? They're so fleeting nowadays." His voice matched his looks, a baritone with a slight hint of cockney. Gerald turned to his friend as if he had just spoken pure heracy in the middle ages.
"All for the better! Useless quips like that are all the better forgotten. It burns my ears to hear about the thought of a unrefined marmaset!"
"You have such little appreciation for youth, Gerald." The thin man flipped his hand in the air as turned away in sheer refusal to take that comment head on.
"You speak with a forked tongue, I have the greatest appreciation for youth I know."
"Do you really have a forked tongue, mister?" Victor asked, letting his excitement for the unusual overtake a sense of common reasoning. The porkish man gave a(slow) shake of his bubble-like head.
"Just a turn of phase, young man. My quirk isn't something so bizarre."
"Can't even tell the difference between a turn of phase and a real statement. What hope is there left?"
"I never heard of speaking with a forked tongue though, it's an interesting phase for sure!" The natural glee emanating from the purple haired lad caused the thinner man a near fit of blindness. Whether it be nativity or impetuousness, he had no words left to say to this boy. With a quick
"Away with you! Scram!" He turned away from both individuals and caught sight of something.

A youthful one, dawned in a sundress, here's exact age was hard to tell, perhaps a college graduate? It didn't matter, she was feast time be sure. Her dainty light brown sundress floating lightly in the wind, tickling her girlish legs as she walked down the other side of the street. A small frame carried her as her chest, graciously covered spare opening on either side of her and the very top of middle of her torso, showing off just the slightest press of two soft, modestly sized breasts tucked without a bra in sight. Her arms, like strings, swung back and forth as she strutted down the concrete. Her sun hat providing shade for her face along side her round, pitch black glasses. Gerald was 32 again. "God man, now that's youth." He said wistfully. A curious Victor followed the eyepath of the young old man and ticked his head to the side.
"What's so youth about her?" He asked, invading he old man's own world.
"Are you still here? I told you to go away! Skeddaddle!"
"I just want to know what makes her so youth. She does look like she's in her mid twenties, but other than that-"
"Are you queer, boy?"
"Strange?"
"A Fairy, nance, pansy, a poof boy! A poof!"
"I'm not poofy! I'm svelte. My sister said so all the time."
"Then you should know youth when you see it! What are you? 17? 16?"
"15, Mister Gerald."
"You're on the cusp then, boy! You should already know." Gerald demanded. He took another look around and spotted a willow figure floating down the street. Her dress shirt complimented her elegant chest and dark blue jeans hugged her calves closely. Her short brown hair danced in the light breeze, giving her bright face a new level of vibrancy. "There," He said pointing to the figure. "What do you say about that?" Victor looked at the lady.
"What do I think of her?"
"Speak boy, speak!" Victor analysed the girl, watching her footsteps, how she carried herself, her expression was tranquil, seemed like she was talking quite walk to the store, there was some within walking distance of the residential area, perhaps a friends house, but her clothes seemed a bit formal for that. She was in no hurry either. When Victor relayed all this, the old man became older.
"Oh my god!" Gerald exclaimed.
"Such a poor youth." The portly man added.
"I misjudged you, boy!" He admitted loudly. "I thought you lacking in youth like most nowadays, but in fact, you have too much! You're like a school boy!"
"I am only 15, mister."
"You're already 15! Yet you see the forest for not the trees! Such a disenfranchised youth." Gerald lamented. Victor honestly wasn't sure what was going on, but her couldn't help but let out a laugh at the expense of the old man's cinematics.
"You're funny, Mister Gerald!" He giggled.
"The poor boy is giggling now! A 5 year old 10 years too old!"
"Perhaps that's his quirk."
"Nah, though that would be a near quirk to see!" Gerald had got into another transformation within the surprisingly short period he had known Victor, now a man who was a salt of the earth, with experience beyond his years, ready to nurture a hatchling.
"Boy, let me tell you about a thing or two."
"Is it about clowns?"
"Enough boy! You're making me sadder!" He pleaded. "Now, tell me, what do you think the most important qualities of a woman are?"
"Ummm..." Such a bizarre question had succeeded in catching Victor off guard. What was he supposed to say to this? As funny as it was, mind you it was quite a lark, he wasn't sure answering so...honestly would be good for this old man's heart at this rate, he flew into hysterics like a Japanese Kamikaze quite easily, so he tried to be a bit more tactful in this next response.
"Well, uh...I think that how interesting and fun they are are rather important traits in my humble opinion-"
"Breasts and legs."
"Eh?"
@Hero @Karma15 @Axelthewanted


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Blake Ackerman - Nature Path (Beach)*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Melaina Ekdikos - The aftermath of the bomber mission (at school) 3rd day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blake was in his dorm room, sitting down on his bed as he was sifting through his things. Upon his head was a headset as it scanned his myriad articles of clothing. It was entirely by accident that he forgot to give back the headset, his mind still preoccupied with the events that transpired. The ride back to the dorm was a bumpy one filled with unsaid anxiety and frustration, not the least of which being due to the face that Blake's mind was stuck on what had happened just before the Heroes had arrived, how he froze on the spot. His realization of just how far beyond the villains were in comparison to them. To be honest, it was to be expected; not only were the villains far above them in terms of ability (to the point that he questioned their inclusion to begin with), but both sides were placed in outright awful scenarios that gave them a massive disadvantage off the bat. 

He sifted through his costume with his headset before seeing a series of soft patches throughout the shirt. It was almost magical, this device; with it he could see weak spots in his clothing that he would never be able to spot normally. After sending out a series of threads throughout the shirt, he padded these soft patches so that the entire ensemble was uniform in its protection. As he stopped to look over to the clock, he was reminded of what Meliena asked him. Quickly taking his clothes, he ran out and made his way over to the beach, changing into his beach attire as he reached it. By the time he got there, he was wearing a pair of swimming trunks and a plain t-shirt. 

"Sorry I'm late, I got caught up with something."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman - Nature Path (Beach)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> As Melaina makes her way to the Beach she makes note of the gentle waves rolling in and out.
> The best time to be at the beach is night and it's getting nearer to that time.
> A bed from the hotel appears out of existence on the beach, an extremely odd sight. She hops onto it laying down listening to the waves. Sure would be easy to fall asleep listening to it...
> 
> ...


"Took you a while." Melaina sticks her tongue out at him while laying on one of the hotel beds.
Still dressed in black; the suit that she went on the mission with. 
She pats to the bed to indicate Blake to sit down.

"You looked scared once we started to have to run from the woman called Scatter and I don't know a lot about you. Do you remember what you felt back then? Did you have doubts?"
@P-X 12


----------



## Kenju (Oct 27, 2016)

@Cjones 


"Thats my cue then,"

 He responded in accordance to the announcement of the arrival of the royal princess. Lugging the brown stuffed backback along with him, Dimitri made his destination toward the arrival gate only 50 feet away. 

There was a clear displeasure on his mug over having to participate in low level jobs like this. While he may come off as the lazy sort, he'll be heavily motivated once the right catch meets his eye. Now however was not one of those times.

"Privet, Miss Frederic. I hope your flight was easy. I am D.Anarchy. The hero-in-training sent by GHH to be your escort~,"

In a total 180, Dimitri plastered a warm smile in introduction for the young lady before him. Of course, his mannerism, words and gentlemantality were all for show. Despite his lack of interest, he couldnt let the teachers hear about any complaints so he'd do his best to fake his way through the mission.

Dimitri knew her well enough on a basic level to have seen her on TV back at home but he wasn't into politics enough to know anything more notable. Upon quick examination, the girl of probably equal she wore a fashionable fur white coat & cossack hat, a popular trend among women in Russia, however her's were obviously much more defined and top of the name brand.

'Probably a spoiled rich brat, I bet I could easily get her to but my merch. Then I'd be set for good!' He struggled to hold off a mischievous smirk from his lips. 

"If english is too much, we could speak in our mother tongue if you'd like." He casually offered. He had surprised many in how proficient he was in english. The answer was simply that if he were to become a famous hero, he couldn't sound like an idiot in broken English. So the only choice was to work as hard as he could using their American  books and television shows.

............... The two of them stood there for quite awhile. There were a few people that questionably glanced at them but they were paid no mind. Dimitri was waiting patiently for them to depart. No, the real reason he was simply standing there was because he didn't want to be the one to carry the suitcase, but in the middle of this standoff, that seemed to be the only route. He silently cursed as he grabbed a hold onto the young ladies luggage.​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2016)

Daniel - Strength and Intensity
The Beach

Daniel took his time heading for the beach.  In part this was because he wanted to take it easy on his rebuilding muscles, he already looked like a giant bruise, but the larger part was in many ways he dreaded this task more than the last.  But it was something that had to be done, all the work he could do individually would ultimately be flawed if he kept on as he had.

In truth his rebuilding muscles were handling better than he expected, there was a graceful power to his movements and he could feel the steady pulse of blood through his limbs.  It would still be a few days before he completely recovered but he might be at a point he could start some casual testing tomorrow.

When he arrived at the beach he quickly found a spot to drop his bag and his things.  He had to resist the urge to sit down and bury his nose into one of the books within, there would certainly be time for that later.  He scanned the beach his eyes quickly stopping a bed set up on the beach.  Briefly he wondered just what the students used the beach for however he was quickly shaken from his thoughts with the recognition of the woman on the bed.  Mel, in her full uniform.

@Unlosing Ranger 

A familiar face would be an easier place to start.  Daniel approached her, as casually as he could manage.  "Taking some time to relax today too?"  He hoped it didn't sound too forced, he hated the rituals of social interaction, it always seemed like everyone else had a list of rules that he never got to see.  "Yesterday ended up more stressful than expected, it's important to recover from that."  _Stupid_, he thought.  No one appreciated being told how to care for themselves, and such obvious stuff too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Strength and Intensity
> The Beach
> He scanned the beach his eyes quickly stopping a bed set up on the beach.  Briefly he wondered just what the students used the beach for however he was quickly shaken from his thoughts with the recognition of the woman on the bed.  Mel, in her full uniform.
> 
> ...



Daniel was basically a blue lump and here she was relaxing on a bed at the beach.
There is awkward silence from Melaina then a chortle from the absurdity of the current situation.
"It looks like you're far worse than wear than me. I've never seen someone train themselves so hard they had a bloody mess under their skin."

Suddenly the bed Melaina was on disappears from existence and her shoes appear on her feet as she falls to the ground landing softly and perfectly.
"Time off to think things through properly is the most important thing after something like that. I would hope Takoda  does so... I did recommend him for counseling after all. 
It'd be rather worrisome if the school didn't take proper care of their students."

Looking a Daniel she sees that he looks rather hurt, an ordinary person would probably rush him to the hospital, it looks like it'd hurt to even move.
Mel walks over to Daniel and pokes one of his spots a few times gently.
"Doesn't it hurt to move that way?"
@EvilMoogle


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 30, 2016)

*Graviton... Training-*

Graviton bust into his room, well this was a shared room between himself and Bitt styles, though it appeared at this moment in time, he was alone. “I can’t believe it.” He grumbled to himself, He failed! He could have stopped that criminal without their help. “They were dragging me down.” He gripped the edges of his desk. “They are all slowing me down… Just like Takoda… “ With one swift motion he threw his hands across the desk knocking everything to the floor. “I WONT STAND FOR IT!” He shouted, stomping around the room. “I should never have listed to that… that… WOMAN!” He snarled, “I Should have done what I had planned from the start!” 


His hands shot around in random spurts, resembling a madman in the midst of a fit. “I should have just gone my own way! I shouldn’t have listened to them! Teams are useless! They aren’t like me… I’m one of the best students this school has to offer… I am the best… I could easily be the number one hero in all of america!” Graviton laughed, as is convincing himself this was correct. “THAT’S RIGHT! I AM THE BEST!” He looked down at the carrot and rabbit themed items now littering the floor. “I don’t need such things anymore...” 


- - -


The Sports Center


- - -


This would be the perfect place, where he could perfect his new found abilities. Where he could become the true number one. “Hey there man!” One of the students came walking up. “Names Cody! I haven’t seen you around here!” With a quick shove, graviton knocked the boy to the ground. “Get out of my way.” That’s right… true heroes didn’t have time for those kinds of people… the weak ones… They were just going to get innocents killed. They should leave hero work to the real heroes… the proper heroes. “Alright… dick...” Cody brushed himself off and returned to his group.


Graviton didn’t have time for that lot, he had his own plans. Grabbing the heaviest weights he could lift, he pumped the weight reduction to max… Then he pumped it to full the other way. Full weight… He didn’t stop this either, he wouldn’t even leave it as just this one set of weights. He pushed himself beyond any and all limit he could imagine. Forcing himself to run at max weight, trying to do squats with reduced weight on himself… leverage would become harder and harder, but he didn’t give.


Some would stop and stare at him… he was being crazy… His grunts powered through the area. They would watch him run on a treadmill while doing curls… “The hell is this guy...” Cody whispered to one of his friends… Graviton had come into this gym like he owned it and he never lost that attitude. This was his school, he would be the number one… he would get his chance to shine and he would never let it stop.


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 30, 2016)

*Blake Ackerman - Nature Path (Beach)*




Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Took you a while." Melaina sticks her tongue out at him while laying on one of the hotel beds.
> Still dressed in black; the suit that she went on the mission with.
> She pats to the bed to indicate Blake to sit down.
> 
> ...



Blake scratched the back of his head when confronted by the question. He was a bit less than enthused about answering, as shown by him looking towards the sea. "Honestly, the only thing that went through my head was a quick jolt of panic and . . . nothing. Nothing at all. It was like my mind just froze." His accent started to show, giving the last few words a distinctly German sound to them. "I really thought that it might've been the end there, or at least the beginning of it. It might have been an overreaction in hindsight, but you have to admit, it looked dire for a moment."

It was around that sentence that Blake's accent came out entirely. "Really, that entire mission was insane from near the beginning. I still can't believe that old man tried to play games with us instead of blowing the entire building away. Considering some of the things he's done, he bothers me the most out of them all." He shivered, remembering the gruesom murder of the piggish civilian; part of him honestly wanted to figure out how the explosive got itself inside of him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 30, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman - Nature Path (Beach)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"... That goes for all of them really." Mel takes a deep breath out after closing her eyes and laying back down on the bed. A piece of paper appears out of existence.
((Courtesy of Wizz))

"Here is a basic costume design I came up with, but... I want you to make me a costume that can allow to function normally in a vacuum and be durable. I think you're the only one that could Blake considering your connections."
This was a rather large request, A hero costume that can allow the user to function in outerspace.
But that just leaves Melaina's abilities into question.
"If you agree, I'll show you what I can do with my quirk so you can redesign the costume properly."


@P-X 12


----------



## Hero (Oct 30, 2016)

Isaac/Camila/Colette
The Hunt
Conclusion












_______________________

Isaac's eyes slowly started to stir under his eyelids as he began to awake. Slightly parting his eyelids, Isaac could see nothing but darkness. Opening them even more, Isaac could still see nothing but darkness. The boy began to even wonder if his eyes were even open at all. Raising his arm and waving his hand in front of his face, Isaac confirmed that something was potentially blocking his vision. "What the fuck?" Isaac muttered wiping black gunk from his eyes. 

Sitting up straight, Camila griped, "We're finally free"

"Mierda! Tienes razón." Isaac jumped from his place on the ground to observe their surroundings. The surrounding forest was in shreds, redwood stumps tiny islands in a sea of charred dirt and leaves, but clusters of embers were nestled on the forest's floor and the branches of still standing trees alike, the glowing sparks appearing like lanterns strung from the crumbling boughs. "Qué pasó aquí?" Isaac muttered in bewilderment. 

"Irresponsibility and a clear lack of adequate judgment." Camila replied, her tone laced with disgust and contempt, as eyes shifted toward Michael and Slickback.  

There was enough embers still burning lowly that they cast a shimmering haze over everything, bathing the forest in a pale glow. Isaac walked, hardly aware that he was walking, until his wandering eyes discovered Colette's unconscious body on the ground. "A dios mio, Colette!" Isaac trotted over to his fallen comrade. Camila, who was even more concerned for Colette's well-being, did not rush to her roommate's side. There were still things needed to be done.

"Come," Camila turned behind her, ushering the children forward. As Slickback was jogging his way over to where Colette lied, Camila stopped the man and handed over the children. "We've retrieved the children."

"That's great! Mission cleared." Slickback exclaimed.

"But there's more..." Camila said lowering her voice to an even more serious tone. "While I was in Obake, I discovered hundreds of other bodies of other missing persons. They're still trapped in there." Camila turned around pointing at the incapacitated villain. Slickback nodded and placed his hand on Camila's shoulder.

"When Obake is taken into custody, we will extract all of them. Every last one. But first, I'm going to check on Colette quickly."

Alone with the kids, Camila ordered the two children to stand behind her while she stood guard over Obake, prepared to strike him down should he make any move. The fiery teen stayed there until motioned by Slickback to accompany him and the recent arrivals whom Camila presumed were the emergency team. "Bring the kids back to the school, I'll see to the rest." The instructor ordered. Quickening turned his head and gave a quick nod towards the group. The paramedic team quickly placed Colette on a stretcher they brought with them and sucked Colette and her classmates into Speedex's mighty front sack.

*crunch* *crunch* *crunch*

Slickback swiveled around to squash the source of the sound, but discovered the producer of the snapping twigs was none other than the elderly couple who owned the hotel.

"Grammy, Papa!" the two kids shouted running towards their grandparents for an embrace. The old pair reciprocated the grandchildren's excitement with tears of joy.

"Welcome home." The grandmother sobbed holding her grandchildren. While the woman hogged the two kids, the old man marveled at the destruction of their property. Slickback noticed and scratched his head in embarrassment.

"Sorry for the damage, Grand Heroics High will be more willing to compensate for the destruction."

"Bahaha. You could have destroyed every last piece of this land if that meant you brought our grandkids back. Don't worry about compensation. Your money has no value here." The old man said, trying to keep his composure. Slickback sighed with relief. He had dodged at least one fatal bullet with God's Eye.

"Let me ask you two something, either of you can answer." Slickback asked, ruining a happy moment. "If your grandchildren were so precious to you and you'd do anything to get them back, why not utilize our help along with law enforcements?"

Both grandparents looked at each other, looking for the other to answer the question. The man refused to budge, forcing his wife to reveal their unorthodox methods. With pursed lips, she aired the truth. "We just received custody of our grandchildren from their crackhead mother...our daughter. We were afraid that if we went to the police so soon after gaining full custody in court, we'd lose credibility as fit legal guardians."

"I see." Slickback hummed, lighting his cigarette and taking a long drag. "Makes sense. I was just curious."

"As you should. I'd be concerned if you didn't question it as a hero. But...what do you plan to do with that monster." The grandmother said, pointing in the direction of the still immobile Obake.

"Well," Slickback turned to walk away from the family, but not before smiling smugly. "I've got something special in store for him."

@P-X 12 @Wizzrobevox​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Blake Ackerman*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... That goes for all of them really." Mel takes a deep breath out after closing her eyes and laying back down on the bed. A piece of paper appears out of existence.
> ((Courtesy of Wizz))
> 
> "Here is a basic costume design I came up with, but... I want you to make me a costume that can allow to function normally in a vacuum and be durable. I think you're the only one that could Blake considering your connections."
> ...



Blake took the piece of paper and studied the specifics of the suit, looking up back at Meliena in order to get the what the basic measurements and proportions would be. _"The suit could be a bodysuit with a graphene mesh for an undersuit. It's great for things like bullets and even explosives. It's bad for extreme temperatures, though, so whatever's covering it will need to be heat resistant. The hat would be a similar case. The scarf should be easy enough to make, same with the belt. The mask however, will be a tall order."
_
Blake nodded as his idea for the suit started to come together slowly. "Alright then, I'll get it for you. I can order the portions I can't make myself; if I make the order, it should be delivered quickly."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Melaina Ekdikos : at the beach*​
A large smile crosses Mel's face, suddenly she leaps onto Blake and hugs him while they are both on the bed.
It'd be comparable to the feeling of being physically crushed all around with two large pillows against him, the air in his lungs escaping not enabling breath.
"Thank you, thank you, thank you so much! I've always wanted a hero costume! I was so worried you would have said no."
Finally she lets go.
"With me having to keep my quirk a secret, and it being the first week, and having such a stressful mission... 
I end up looking like a stick in the sand all the time right now don't I? I haven't even had time to sign up for any sports yet either. 
It sucks!"
She makes a pouting face with unusual enthusiasm that seemingly comes from nowhere.
"I'm going to show you things I haven't showed Micheal yet. So take note, Oh right right, Give me a single thread. I'll show you one of the effects! You should love it!"
@P-X 12


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 31, 2016)

​
Kyle stood in the middle of the room this time, waiting for the class to come in. This class wouldn’t be too long, it would simply be how to diagnose people while on the battlefield, meaning he’ll mostly be explaining how to tell if someone’s bone is broken and such. Though, this wasn’t really that hard for most people, but kids with no experience would require this kind of aid.


He took a look at the desks and placed some basic field guides down ontop of them. “It warms my heart to see kids take this seriously.” Though this wasn’t even the best part of the entire event. He smirked a little thinking about what will come at the end of this whole class… It would be fun to see how the kids would react.

@Tenma @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow @P-X 12


----------



## Kei (Oct 31, 2016)

_GHH HALLOWEEN EVENT SPOOKTACULAR _
_[[Halloween Event Begins ]]_


The town was dark, almost unnaturally dark. The few lights that shined was from a distance from the apartments down the roads, or either further the houses a mile away.  However, everyone was gathered at the square, from old to young, everyone gathered. Even the students from the school were there in the square, some of the teachers walked amongst the crowds to keep a head count of the students they saw. Though everyone’s attention was turned up to the top of a hotel, because tonight is a big night for the town.

Tonight was the night of….
_*HALLOWEEN!*_

The sound of a microphone being turned on and rustled about made people jump for a second. It was beginning!

_“MY GHOULS AND GOBLINS! MY DEMONS AND ANGELS! MY WEREWOLVES AND VAMPIRES! HOWL TO THE NIGHT BECAUSE TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT WE RULE!”_

The town lights turned on, orange and purple lights lined up everywhere, the banners that hung around the shops made clear. The jack o lanterns and the black cat statues, the dry ice machines made the ground all foggy, but it wasn’t over yet. The spotlight turned on and guided every one view up the building, the oh’s and ah’s all focused on the man that stood on top of the hotel building.

_*“HAPPY!” *_The man began

_*“HALLLOWWWWEEEEEENNNNN!!”*_

The crowd cheered as they looked at the man that face was nearly indistinguishable, but to some, they were actually surprised. Standing up on the building roof was a man dressed as a vampire, long black cape with red on the inside, a nice suit and beautifully spiked white hair. Some students began to whisper among themselves.

Was….

Was that Richard?


“We hope you enjoy tonight to the fullest! However, first…” The vampire dropped his cheesy act and began to get slight professional.

That was Richard….

“Let’s thank Hilton hotel for allowing us to host this party, and the town for allowing us four plus years of participation.” Richard nodded his head before adjusting his night, “Please before attempting to have drinks and food inside, have your student id out and present, it’s the only way you’ll be able to eat tonight unless you go back on campus.”

Maybe he should have started off with the thanks and stuff, because a wave of awkwardness had washed over him because he still had to continue with the announcement.  Richard coughed as he took a deep breath

_“BUT BACK TO THE FUN!” _Richard swung his cape, _*“TONIGHT IS A SPECIAL NIGHT! A NIGHT TO TEST YOUR COURAGE!  DO MY LITTLE GHOULS HAVE WHAT IT TAKES?!”*_


The crowd of students cheered and Richard disappeared for a minute before throwing a bucket of candy into the crowd, a bunch of candy fell from the sky, chocolate, skittles, and other varieties, even some healthy. Not everyone in the crowd could handle sweets or should handle sweets.


_*“KEEP THOSE MY DEMONS OF THE NIGHT! BECAUSE TONIGHT THE CANDY HUNT WILL BEGIN!”*_ Richard explained, _*“TONIGHT THE DEMONS WAR WILL BEGIN AND AMONGST THE CLASS! THE BEST DEMONS WILL ARISE WITH THE MOST CANDIES STOLEN FROM OTHERS!”*_


Richard chuckled a bit, “However! THE DEMON KING AND HIS GENERALS WILL LURK IN THE NIGHT AS WELL! BE AWARE THAT THE CANDY WE CARRY ARE WORTH TWICE AS MANY AS THE ONES YOU HOLD IN YOUR HANDS NOW!”


“But what’s the point of this challenge? Is there an award?” Richard snickered under his breath, “BUT OF COURSE THE NEW DEMON KING WILL BE CROWNED AND CELEBRATED! ESPECIALLY IF HE BESTED A GENERAL AND ME! THE DEMON KING HIMSELF!”


_*“SO COME FOURTH AND LET ME SEE YOU BARE YOUR FANGS! AND SHOW ME THE POWER OF THE NEXT DEMON KING!”*_



[/FONT]​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hollow (Nov 1, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Halloween Event_​
*Hocus Pocus
A Night of Unimaginable Horrors
*​Mimi kept her eyes closed as patiently as possible, practically not breathing as Caroline's crafty hands moved over her face, lightly applying make up all over her face. Not even able to move her hands, as they had a soft, blush pink nail polish freshly applied to her nails that would be the cause of her death at Suzy's hands if the blonde were to ruin them before they were dry. Once her older co worker was done applying the final touches, she held up a mirror for Mimi to see the work.
​Caroline hadn't gone overboard, choosing to approach a more natural look since Mimi wasn't used to wearing any make up at all. There was only some concealer dabbed to hide the dark circles under her eyes, a little blush, some mascara and brown eyeliner for a soft eye look, her lips the same shade as her nails. Smiling at her reflection, Mimi turned to Caroline to nod her thanks for the help.

Tonight, the school was throwing a huge Halloween Themed party and, even though she had gotten an adorable wolf costume, Mimi hadn't been sure what to do about the rest of...well, herself. Once she had mentioned this while working, though, both Suzy and Caroline had offered to help their younger coworker out, resulting in a small, afternoon girl's gathering. It was fun, hanging out with her coworkers, eating gummy brains and getting ready for the party. It felt like she had two older sisters.

By the time they were all ready, the trio left the comfort of the room to brave the cold October night. Mimi was comfortable enough with her faux wolf fur. The body piece was a dress with a mini skirt but her stockings kept her legs warm. Her arms were still rather cold. Her friends had it worse though. Caroline was going dressed as a fairy godmother and Suzy as Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas, both costumes, although not particularly revealing, cold enough that the girls were rubbing their arms up and down as they walked the grounds.

“_Brrrrr_...” Suzy shivered, getting closer to Mimi as both seniors squished the blonde between them and started walking as if they were all glued together. “I hope it's not an outside party. October has been so warm that I thought it would be okay to wear something thin.”

“We should've brought jackets,” Caroline agreed and Mimi nodded along with them.

“We'll warm up if we walk faster.”

“*Whaaaaaaat*...” Caroline whined but complied with the blonde's request. “My feet will be dead tomorrow...”

Suzy laughed but pat the other girl on the shoulder. “I did say you should wear flats instead. You're tall enough and fairy godmothers shouldn't wear heels like that anyway.”

A small smirk broke through Caroline's pouty lips as a mischievous glint lit up in her dark brown eyes. “But I'm a sexy fairy godmother!”

Mimi laughed heartily and squeezed both her companions as they made their way to the plaza in front of the hotel that had opened its doors to the party. The girls had barely made it before everyone's attention was pulled to the top of the building as, in every sense of the word, the show started. They were greeted and welcomed by someone who could definitely pass for Count Dracula...and seemed like he was having the time of his life too. As soon as the first words were spoken, though, the crowd broke into whispers and, incredibly in sync, the crowd reached the conclusion that it was their Vice Principal greeting them from high above. As he announced a special event, candy showered over the crowd and people, especially children who were running around the students happily, squealed with glee at the sight of such sweet delights pouring from the sky.

Holding out her hand, Mimi let a few fall on her hand, several others hitting her softly on her shoulders and hoodie. At one point, Suzy reached over and stole a butterscotch caramel from her shoulder and unwrapped it before popping it into her mouth. Caroline was also snacking on a few she had gathered herself, but Mimi wasn't exactly sure what she wanted to do with hers. The game sounded fun but she didn't want to spend the rest of the night hunting or hiding.

“That was an impressive entrance,” the blonde admitted in a somewhat grudgingly manner.

Caroline shrugged, her cheeks puffed from the gummies she had stuffed in her mouth. “I was half expecting him to enter riding a giant chandelier, dressed as the Phantom of the Opera.”

Mimi chuckled as Suzy cracked a smile. “He does seem to like grand openings,” the blonde admitted, whispering conspiratorially as if she didn't want to be caught speaking her thoughts out loud.

“Woooo,” Caroline joked. “Does Mimi not like our Vice Principal?”

Shocked, Mimi looked around frantically and sighed in relief when she noticed no one was really paying attention to their little group. _“Shhhhhh!”_ She held up her finger to her lips. “What am I going to do if someone finds out! I don't want to get bad grades.”

Rolling her eyes, Caroline laughed until Suzy elbowed her with a grin of her own. “You need to loosen up a bit Mims, nobody cares if you hate a teacher or not. Even the teachers probably don't give a damn.”

Embarrassed, Mimi's cheeks flared as she suddenly felt like a child among her companions, squeezing the candy in her hands while she tried to find her footing in the conversation again. It's not as if she didn't have a reason to dislike him. Her first class in the school was taught by him and it had left a sour taste in her mouth how he'd made them work their brains for the entire class, only to throw them off course at the end. It had felt...belittling. Noticing her awkwardness though, Suzy threw Caroline a small glare and pat Mimi on the shoulder, smiling reassuringly. “Well, if you want to get back at him, you can always find him and punch him. They're actually allowing it tonight it seems.”

The older girl had been only joking and definitely not expecting to see Mimi's entire stance shift as cogs and wheels started moving behind her eyes.

“Welp,” Caroline commented, popping a third caramel into her mouth. “Her blood's on your hands,” she told Suzy who was looking somewhat dumbfounded. “If you ladies will excuse me, this fairy godmother is going to go scout this party for a prince charming.”

Suzy kept staring at Mimi, trying to find a way to convince the girl not to do what she was probably thinking of doing, but gave up when her phone buzzed with a text, calling her away. Surely Mimi would be fine...after all, it was the Vice Principal...he wouldn't kill a student...right? “I'll be around with some friends, just text if you want to come hang out,” she told the distracted blonde, barely receiving a wave.

Left alone to her own thoughts, Mimi's lips stretched into a slightly evil grin fueled by a single picture in her mind: her standing over his defeat with the deluxe teacher candy in her hands. Doesn't even matter if the total was enough for her to win or not, his defeat would right the wrong of his class. She wasn't stupid enough to just rush after him, no...the first couple of students would probably be used to wipe the street's floor...but if she patiently waited until he showed signs of being worn down and tired, a chance would open up for her to strike!

She just had to find him and keep herself hidden as well as she could until the opportunity appeared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 1, 2016)

There Are Stranger Things Than A Broken Heart












@Axelthewanted @Wizzrobevox @Hero 

"Well that was a useless endeavor." Kenny, who like his comrades had been soaked wet by the evening storm. Their investigation had been cut short by the tumultuous rainfall that had descended on Nevada City. By then there was not a single civilian that was willing to open their doors to the young heroes. Even before the thundering rainstorm's descent they had regarded the sidekicks with unwarranted contempt and distrust. It was a sentiment that was uncharacteristic of a town that had just gone through a series of kidnappings. Rather than give the heroes their full cooperation they shut them out at every attempt.

"Stingy old people." Victor cried out. It was not out of frustration but even for the perpetually optimistic youth it was an expression of disappointment. "Am I the only one that had no luck getting anything juicy out of them?"

"Nope, these shitty old farts must have a few screws loose. They do know we're here to help them right?" A stubborn Roman threw his folder of draft questions across the room.

"They are indeed suspicious. It doesn't help that there is a huge generation gap going around. Why does it feel like I can count every adult under the age of 40 on my two hands?" Kenny responded. The boys had returned to their rooms half an hour ago. Katrina had called them and informed them to cut their loses short and return back to the inn. They would continue their investigation in the morning when the storm ended.

Roman was in the process of putting on his boots before being questioned by an inquiring Victor.

"Where ya going buddy?"

"Out. Screw this. There has to be someone out there with answers, and I'm going to get them."  Roman stated with firm conviction. The usually unyielding Victor knew from a single glance at this eyes that he was not going to budge.

"All right but don't forget an umbr-" Roman had already stormed out of the room before Victor could finishing

"Umbrella.." He muttered.













_"Fuck you. Fuck you Roman. Go, Go endanger your life because you're too much of a pussy to feel. Run away, it's what you've always done best"

"Run. Run. Run. Run"_

His breath felt haggard, his icy breath became visible in the midst of the sheer cold that engulfed him. Rain poured down on him indiscriminately. 

_Oh, I heard you were trouble
And you heard I was trouble_

The memories came like a stream of consciousness, a repressed flood crashing against the bordering walls. These walls were his solace, his shield, and his escape.  Roman pushed through the storm, fighting every current, battling every drop of rain. Under his hood he noticed a wayward house peaking out a hill positioned on the outskirts of town. He soldiered on pushing through the storm and pushing back the pain. Freya.

_But your name is a wave washing over me
No games, just a slave to you totally_

*Knock Knock*

The house was worn down and appeared to be about as old as the town. Roman knocked again for reassurance.

*Knock Knock*

"Oh pipe down, I heard ya the first time." A short hunch backed old man answered the door. His right eye bigger than the left, he had crooked teeth and what little remained of his hair had been reduced to singular strands decorating his balding dome.
"Excuse me sir,sorry to bother you but I'm a student at Grand Heroics High accompanying my superior,the professional hero Katrina Henderson in an ongoing investigation relating to the string of mysterious disappearances in town. Could you fill me in on any strange things you've seen in the past few weeks"?"

The old man stared at the boy's eyes blankly and before Roman could question him further he interjected. 

"Mysterious? No boy, no mystery. Retribution. It can only be retribution. The forsaken are due to return. The dead seek respite,and in their interval of rest they dine on our souls. All of us...damned, doomed." At the end of the elderly man's monologue he invited the young hero inside to dry and seek warmth from the thundering storm.

"What the fuck...." Roman whispered under his icy breathe. 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Nov 1, 2016)

*Odeur d'un nouveau jour: Son genre de sinistre...*​
​
"I got one of those two piece starburst!"
"I got mini-chocolate bar!"
"I got a little candy sandwich!"
"I got a rock." Deprimeun mumbled to himself as he stood outside of the group of friends. He didn't actually know these people, nor was he actually invited into the conversation, it was a simple act of joining in with a similarity in situations, or lack their of. He didn't really understand how a rock could get mixed in with the general confectionery available to the students, but given his own personal track record for unfortunate events, it failed to come across as a surprise to him. The students whose conversation he intruded in turned towards the alien voice, observing the white cloth that stood behind them. There was a moment before any of them had realized that this cloth carried sentience, a mind and will no different then their own, due mostly in part to the rock he held.
In color, it was most definitely candy like, perhaps a chocolate egg or misshapen chocolate bar dotted with small peanuts, texturally smooth with the slightest indentation as an imperfection. One would be amiss to not assume it were an obscure type of candy if they had half a mind. 

"Oh, um... didn't see you there." A bloodthirsty vampire claimed a bit surprised by Deprimeun's presence. "You should probably tell on the staff that you got that rock, I'm sure they would replace it."
"This is fine, I probably deserve it anyway." Replied with definite acceptance not unlike one who have for their pet passing on. 

Silence of the dead.

"Uh...well, that's a neat costume!" A werewolf was trying to clear the discomfort that had overtaken the group with Deprimeun's arrival. "Very retro. Keeping it simple on design, huh?"
"This costume took exactly 5 hours to make." It was like Mid-April worms crawling underneath their skin. This kid just had a knack for ending conversations with such simple inflections and wording. The rogue's gally of horror movie monstrosities had met their wits end with this guy.
"S-so, you planning on doing the demon hunt thing, or just hanging out?" Freddy Krueger had never looked so uncomfortable in his life. 
"Doesn't really matter, no matter what, I'll end up messing things up for someone. Perhaps I won't, but then that just means I've failed to make any kind of impact of any kind, really. This night will have amounted to nothing of value," Deprimeun declared with the reservation of a 21 firearm salute mourning a fellow soldiers who was shot repeatedly, dragged through half a desert of dirt, nearly washed away by the only source of whatever for miles, contaminating it, and freezing to death in said desert at nightfall, and while being lowered into his grave as their young daughter had to bare witness to their caregiver being buried in dirt, starting in a small disagreement before she slowly raised her voice to protest them being covered in soil, insisting it was bad for their health as the remaining spouse, on the verge of tears, breaks down at this sight and weeps as they attempt to console the poor girl. This was audibly mortifying to hear him speak. "L'insistance de mes parents que je fréquente était le principal catalyseur pour moi d'être ici, donc ma présence est d'une importance capitale..." This verbal sandpaper went on for a yard more.
It was truly uncanny the level of lifelessness this child was able to display so effortlessly. His spectral appearance paled in comparison to the boy behind the cloth. The dreary tone of his vocals crept into the ears of the monsters and left out the opposite hole, taking a piece of their will to live with them. At this point, the three monsters had all but given up on this charade know as enjoyment. The handed their individual candies to the before they walked away, donning the most convincing zombie costume at the gathering, mumbling something about the uselessness of life.
 Deprimeun just...stood their for a while. It seemed as if he actually managed to collect some candy, at most six pieces, which put him ahead of the curb by at most one. All accomplished by ruining some kids's night. He felt as though he should just leave the part lest he do the same to more innocents, but after placing the candy under his sheet, he tripped on the cloth and fell flat on his ugly face. He laid their as it was what he deserved.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 2, 2016)

*Blake Ackerman - Beach*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Melaina Ekdikos : at the beach*​
> A large smile crosses Mel's face, suddenly she leaps onto Blake and hugs him while they are both on the bed.
> It'd be comparable to the feeling of being physically crushed all around with two large pillows against him, the air in his lungs escaping not enabling breath.
> "Thank you, thank you, thank you so much! I've always wanted a hero costume! I was so worried you would have said no."
> ...



Blake, looking over to Meliena, scratched the back of his head, not expecting the random hug from her. After being released from her slightly suffocating embrace, he caught the tail end of her other request. He started to catch his breath and said "Huh? Oh, alright. Here." Blake pulled out an arm length thread from his index finger, then pinched on the end, causing it to disconnect from his hand. He watched Mel's demonstration dutifully, his eyes directly staring at the string and the pair of hands holding it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman - Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> Blake, looking over to Meliena, scratched the back of his head, not expecting the random hug from her. After being released from her slightly suffocating embrace, he caught the tail end of her other request. He started to catch his breath and said "Huh? Oh, alright. Here." Blake pulled out an arm length thread from his index finger, then pinched on the end, causing it to disconnect from his hand. He watched Mel's demonstration dutifully, his eyes directly staring at the string and the pair of hands holding it.


Suddenly the bed disappears from existence and they both thump onto the sand without warning.
"I put that bed in this string. It's weight, mass, and consequently density changed as a result. Here."
Melaina hands over the single 250+ pound string back over to Blake.
"What could you do with this kind of material in construction even if it was temporary?"
@P-X 12


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 2, 2016)

Daniel - the Beach
@Unlosing Ranger 

Melaina was silent for a moment, Daniel worried for a moment that perhaps he had been too awkward of an approach and was busily debating the pros and cons of fleeing vs. trying again when she replied.  "It looks like you're far worse than wear than me. I've never seen someone train themselves so hard they had a bloody mess under their skin."

He forced a smile, "I, uh, may have overdone things a bit last night."  An understatement obviously.  He girded himself and continued, "I don't like half measures though.  And better to reach limits during training than during a confrontation."  Unbidden the image of the falling train car came to mind but he dismissed it.  "So I'm obviously taking things slow today."

The bed vanished in an instant and Melaina dropped gracefully to the ground.  "Time off to think things through properly is the most important thing after something like that. I would hope Takoda does so... I did recommend him for counseling after all.
It'd be rather worrisome if the school didn't take proper care of their students."

"Takoda, I'm not sure what to think there."  It was true, the boy seemed dramatically different each time Daniel had encountered him.  "But I think we all have a lot to think about after the mission."  He drooped slightly at the last, while they might have been successful in the mission he didn't think anyone was really satisfied with how things turned out.  "I'm not sure the school is to blame though, or anyone is to blame really.  If we're choosing to be heroes we're choosing that sometimes we'll face things that are dangerous and outside of our control."  He paused, almost as if considering things for the first time.

"That's part of why I'm here today," he continued awkwardly.  "What I'm doing so far obviously is incomplete.  I can, and will continue, to train until I bleed, but there will always been villains out there that have advantages.  Either because they're stronger or simply they have the advantage of not caring."  It was true, though it wasn't a comfortable thought to hold for long.  "As heroes individually we'll never compete against that.  Our only chance is to work together and make sure that we bring every advantage we can get to full force."  It was a clumsy pitch, in his mind he always sounded better prepared than actually saying things out loud.  There wasn't a chance to take it back though.

He let her consider the idea for a moment, she reached out and poked at his chest, the flesh was softer than usual muscle took time to build definition.  "Doesn't it hurt to move that way?"

"It--," he stopped abruptly considering his words.  "I suppose the best explanation would be to say it's very sore, most people would use phrases like 'hit by a bus' but it's pain of over-exertion and building new muscle not actual damage to the body.  The bruising looks much worse than it is."  It was a lot of mis-information but he had found that most times that was easier than trying to really explain things.  As an afterthought he amended things slightly, "I don't normally pay much attention to pain, not in the sense you would think of it, so to me it doesn't really bother me at all."


Daniel - First Aid Class
@InfIchi @Tenma @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow @P-X 12 

Daniel sat ready for the next section of the class.  He devoted his full attention for the presentation.  While he was well versed in first aid, his parents made sure of that, he was anxious for the chance to learn from the teacher's alternative perspective.  In a way he expected it would be more similar to military first aid, as opposed to the more clinical situations typically presented in civilian books.

While he might be well versed at the latter he would not pass up the chance to learn from others experiences at the former, chances to prepare in advance of actual emergencies should not be passed up.


----------



## Hollow (Nov 2, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Class
W/ @InfIchi  | @WorkingMoogle | @Tenma | @Unlosing Ranger | @P-X 12 _

*Classroom Chaos
Emergency First Aid*​"Good morning!" Mimi greeted the teacher and her fellow classmates already present as she entered the classroom where they would be having the second class taught by Mr. Weathers. It was the first class of that day and her mind was fresh and ready to ponder over today's topics. Last class, they had gotten a small introduction to what they would be learning and were able to ask questions about the subject, eventually also getting the teacher to promise helping them create their own personal First Aid Kit. Today, the blonde was looking forward to actually diving into the knowledge that might one day make the difference between life and death on the battlefield.

Finding the same spot she had sat in last class, Mimi checked out the little booklet Mr. Weathers had left for each of them to have a look at. It help various tips and instructions that might prove useful. Deeming it would either be discussed in class or it'd would be a better read later, Mimi opened her notebook and quickly noted down the date. She usually carried only one notebook for every class. It would be a mess to study with, if she were to use only that, but the blonde made sure to pass her notes to individual notebooks dedicated to each class during her free time; it was a wonderful way to review what had happened in class and keep herself from having to carry extra weight around.

Her task done, the girl placed the pen down and leaned slightly forward to rest her chin on her hand, waiting for the class to officially start. There were still a few students missing, after all.

"Unusual weather, this Fall..." she commented in a ridiculously bad attempt at breaking the silence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - the Beach





WorkingMoogle said:


> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> Melaina was silent for a moment, Daniel worried for a moment that perhaps he had been too awkward of an approach and was busily debating the pros and cons of fleeing vs. trying again when she replied.  "It looks like you're far worse than wear than me. I've never seen someone train themselves so hard they had a bloody mess under their skin."
> 
> ...


 @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
"Hmm." Mel makes a odd look at Daniel, he wasn't telling everything. Though really she's the same way, she can understand why. "Well don't forget to take care of your skin as well. It is your biggest organ. Not going to be any good with the ladies if you look like a muscled up plum." She winks at Daniel. Perhaps an idea will arise from that comment.
"I can help you train if you want, body weights are a good way to stress the body constantly and ask more of it." She nods to herself with a smile. "I plan on pushing my body and quirk to its limit after today."

There is a pause from Melaina followed by a melancholic like sigh.
"But... Speaking of one of the things that have bothered me for a while is the school. Our principle for example, no one seems to know that much about her. She also seems to stay up in that office of hers all the time. Being that sort of Hero must be lonely, that and never getting surprise parties because everyone knows you know. Maybe we can throw a unsurprise party for her sometime? Like a unbirthday? She probably doesn't get that much interaction because of her quirk and with my own... Well, I can do a lot of things from moment to moment quickly. It was pretty useful for the stocking job I had back home, paid pretty well too."


Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather
> Class
> W/ @InfIchi  | @WorkingMoogle | @Tenma | @Unlosing Ranger | @P-X 12 _
> 
> ...


@InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @Tenma @Hollow @P-X 12 
Melaina hears the comment as she walks in.
"The weather is nicer than usual. I love how the leaves complement my normal ensemble."
Mel moves to sit in near Mimi this time. Her eyes sparkling with something dangerous.
"Lets have a nice classday together Mimi-san!"


InfIchi said:


> ​
> Kyle stood in the middle of the room this time, waiting for the class to come in. This class wouldn’t be too long, it would simply be how to diagnose people while on the battlefield, meaning he’ll mostly be explaining how to tell if someone’s bone is broken and such. Though, this wasn’t really that hard for most people, but kids with no experience would require this kind of aid.
> 
> 
> He took a look at the desks and placed some basic field guides down ontop of them. “It warms my heart to see kids take this seriously.” Though this wasn’t even the best part of the entire event. He smirked a little thinking about what will come at the end of this whole class… It would be fun to see how the kids would react.


_@InfIchi @WorkingMoogle @Tenma @Hollow @P-X 12 _
"Good morning teacher! So what are you teaching today?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hero said:


> Isaac/Camila/Colette
> The Hunt
> Conclusion
> 
> ...



Michael laid down in his bed, scratching his arm through the gauss wrapping placed around it. He looked up at the ceiling, bored out of his own skull. He was advised by the other doctors to avoid any significant stress to his arm for at least a few days, but he felt no actual problems anymore; the burning had already stopped and the twitches had, for some reason, already passed. He was, by all means, nearly healed full. And yet they treated his injury like it was more severe than the others.

At the thought of the others, his mind inevitably went towards the thought of Colette. After reaching the school, she was taken in for healing. Despite his best efforts and intentions, he was incapable of doing much of anything to help, save for staying out of the doctor's way. Her wounds were more serious than he had thought, needing extensive work from the entire medical staff within the bag. He sighed to himself. At least Camilla was staying with her. She definitely would keep an eye on her if nothing else. "I should probably get Colette something. Maybe some flowers and a get well soon card." He shook his head. "Maybe just the card. Don't wanna give Camilla even more fuel to hate me."

Leaving his room, Michael went to the training hall, walking over to the weights. He started lifting something light, then doubled the weight every so often.

"125."

"250."

"500."

"1000."

Despite only feeling resistance at 1000 pounds, he doubled the weight once more, before finally reaching his limit. His entire body struggled to pick the the now 2000 pound weight off the ground, but he eventually was able to pick it up by just over a few inches and holding for a few seconds. Dropping it hard and repeating said feat, he got up to ten "reps" before his body all but screamed at him to call it quits.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Kei said:


> _GHH HALLOWEEN EVENT SPOOKTACULAR _
> _[[Halloween Event Begins ]]_
> 
> 
> ...



Michael shambled his way through the halls of Grand Heroics High, his head covered in putty and rubber whilst his body wore a strange foreign garb. In one hand was a fake club and in another was the strap of his schoolbag, slung over his shoulder. He looked around through the eye holes left in his costume, wearing the appearance of a Dokkaebi (goblin). His skin was covered by the blood red hide. His face was shrouded behind an almost mask-like maw that bored several sharp fangs. His hands and feet were adorned with large nails on both feet and fingers. The heat insider of the costume, while enough to cause most people to sweat bullets, was a light breeze on his skin.

_@InfIchi  | @WorkingMoogle | @Tenma | @Unlosing Ranger_



Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather
> Class
> W/ @InfIchi  | @WorkingMoogle | @Tenma | @Unlosing Ranger | @P-X 12 _
> 
> ...



Michael walked into the classroom, greeted by the faces of Mimi, Meliena's and Charles. "Hey there guys. Nice costumes you've got there." He took out his books and pen while waiting for the teacher to officially start their class.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 3, 2016)

​Kyle smiled as the student’s came walking in. It was good to see them all back for this class, well most of them, a few had still yet to arrive. “Good morning to all of you.” Kyle sat down at his desk and sipped on his coffee. “We’re still a few student’s short, but I don’t mind telling you all what we’ll be up to in this class.” Kyle smiled at the kids, he was glad to see them so energetic. “Today we’re going to discuss battlefield diagnosis. Essentially this class will be covering how to detect such things as broken bones, signs of internal bleeding, concussion and the like.” He blinked a bit, “It wont be a very difficult class, the hand outs will cover some of the basics of all of it.” 


He pointed to everyone’s desks. “That will give you some basic questions to ask, which will allow you to gauge their ability to reason, recall and speak.” He chuckled a little bit. “You know, it’s kind of funny, it’s been ages since I’ve actually had to implement these techniques. I think I’ve gotten far to used to my quirk.” He stood up and walked over to the radio. “How about we all get to know each-other a little while we wait for the others hm? Oh! I’ve also got to ask, Who will not be able to afford the supplies for their medkit? Remember! I’ll supply you the money, if you help me with my side job!” chuckled as he spoke.

@Tenma @Hollow @WorkingMoogle @Unlosing Ranger @P-X 12


----------



## Kei (Nov 3, 2016)

The Night of Halloween 
Zia and Troya ​
Already those who were going to participate had clutched their candies and ran into the town laughing away. Those who didn’t talked amongst each other as they walked into the hotel for the party that was held inside. Zia smiled as she looked over at her friend as he was clearly excited, he literally beamed with the announcement that everyone could have a go at the teachers. The boy dressed in a devil costume almost fit his personality at the moment, something devilish was going through his mind and the pure angel that was right next to him couldn’t even help him.

Though as soon as the announcement was over, Troya turned to Zia.

“You are participating right?” Troya asked since she didn’t automatically eat her candy when she picked it up, “You wanna team up? I’ll don’t care if I win or not! I just want a go at God’s Eye!”

Zia laughed a bit, she already knew the boy was automatically set on going up against God’s Eye.

“Was she even announced?” Zia cocked her head as she tried to replay the announcement in her head, but the beaming Troya was completely blindsided.

_“BUT IT’S LIKE SHE HAS TO PARTICIPATE!” T_roya countered loudly, “If Richard and that new teacher Roo is participating! Then that means others are! And that means she is!”

Zia almost couldn’t deal with the bouncing energizer bunny that was so pumped to go out there. She loved Troya’s energy, but sometimes it was almost like staring into the sun, blinding.

“Zia, we gotta move or else someone is going to get to her first!” Troya grabbed Zia’s hand, “Oh! Maybe that’s a good idea, get someone to get their ass beat first and then we research and get a plan together!”

Zia felt a bit cruel but she removed her hand from Troya’s, “Sorry…. I…. Um…. Won’t be participating.”

Troya eyes widen for a minute, “Why? You said we’ll make up for the sleep over thing….”

Zia shook her head, “Ah, it’s my quirk, I…. I just don’t want it to…”

Zia stopped because it only made Troya more confused, “What about your quirk?”

“We have staff on hand, like many people lose control of their quirk, what it matters if you lose control of yours?”​
Troya didn’t know that her quirk was a beast one, but even then, Troya had made It known that he didn’t care for the whole quirk drama thing.

“Just, please…” Zia grasped Troya’s hand, “Have fun without me, we can always meet back up…. Get a lot of candy for us and we can hang out later, promise.”

“…..” Troya didn’t say anything as he removed his hand from hers, “Alright, just…like…ughhhh!”

“No lemon or peanut candies right?”

“Right.”​
Troya scratched the back of his head, “Alright….”

“I believe in you!” Zia called out as she watched Troya run off in the direction he saw the teachers go off into.

“Ah…. He’s _mad_…” He didn’t say anything back, but what could she do, she would love to participate. Though her quirk was too dangerous and she couldn’t put other’s in trouble just so she could have a good time. This was okay.

_This was completely okay._​


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 3, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story:The Warrior Princess, The Fox, & The Clown.



"No where to run now, little wolf." Declared an eager Grey Wolf freshman.

"Hand over the candy and no one has to get hurt." His condescending fellow Grey Wolf uttered as his eyes imprinted itself on the sight of her large bust.

"If you're gonna threaten me at least do it while looking at me in the eye. Not my breasts!." Freya spat. Her stubbornness aside, the situation did not look well for her. She had been cornered by the two Grey Wolf members and their entourage of followers. Their anger was vehement, growing with each passing second. Immediately following Richard Castillo's flashy speech the warrior princess had made off with two stolen pieces of candy from one of the Grey Wolf jocks. It was a sound plan at the moment. The testosterone filled athletes were in the middle of a boast about how many girls they could score by the end of the night. Freya told herself she only targeted the boy because his guard was down but in reality it was because he was a sexist dick.



Freya's eyes jerked to the sides. She was cornered and if she were any regular student the ban on quirks would have put her at a major disadvantage. Fortunately for her she was a mutant and being gifted with natural strength meant she could fend for herself. At her base she had the the strength of a well trained high school linebacker, coupled with years of instruction meant she was a deadly force.

"I don't like that look in her eyes boys." Jock #1 said. Ironically, he was clad in a robe, and wore flat sandals. He was either dressed as a douche bag or a Roman. Probably both.

The meat heads charged forward at the petite warrior princess. Freya emitted a condescending smirk. Her hands felt the brick wall behind her. Freya turned around facing the wall and with the swiftness of a wolf scaled the wall with a single lunge and somersaulted behind the jocks. She put the boys down on their knees with a swift blow with her heel. Before Freya could punch the other sexist pig's face in she felt a strange force restrict her movements.

"Where do you think you're going toots." Jock #1 was not only a pig but a cheater. An outpour of strings projected from his right arm. The strings tied themselves to Freya's joints, restricting her every movement.

"Y-You prick! You'll be disqualified." 

The jock shook his head, tantalizing her with the smug grin on his face. "Now I could just take all the candy you have on you, but I see two big pieces right there." He pointed his measly finger at her chest and Freya could feel the fire burning inside of her. If the boy took another step closer she knew he would be mauled to pieces.

"The lady doesn't look like she wants to play. " A strange voice interrupted. "Why don't you run along now before I get real nasty."

The jock sneered at the newcomer. "Who the fuck are you..."

"Oh me? Just your fellow fox." The boy had a wicked grin, and despite the current situation Freya couldn't help but wonder whether he was friend or foe.

He completely disregarded her attacker's presence and gazed into her hazel eyes. "So, Miss Warrior Princess."




"I said, who the fuck are y-." Before the jock could finish his swearing Vino's knee had already connected with his face.

"Please, not in front of the lady." The arrogant smirk remained on the red head's face as he knocked down his foe.

"Come on princess. Let's go." He took Freya by the hand and darted off, fleeing from the alley way before the football jocks had a chance to recover.

Freya who by now was beyond flustered, was confused as to who her attacker was. "Wait, w-who the hell are you. And why do you have that ridiculous costume?!"

In the midst of his unnaturally quick run he turned his head back and gazed at her dazzling hazel eyes once more. "Mia principessa. It's Halloween."
​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Med Class*



InfIchi said:


> ​Kyle smiled as the student’s came walking in. It was good to see them all back for this class, well most of them, a few had still yet to arrive. “Good morning to all of you.” Kyle sat down at his desk and sipped on his coffee. “We’re still a few student’s short, but I don’t mind telling you all what we’ll be up to in this class.” Kyle smiled at the kids, he was glad to see them so energetic. “Today we’re going to discuss battlefield diagnosis. Essentially this class will be covering how to detect such things as broken bones, signs of internal bleeding, concussion and the like.” He blinked a bit, “It wont be a very difficult class, the hand outs will cover some of the basics of all of it.”
> 
> 
> He pointed to everyone’s desks. “That will give you some basic questions to ask, which will allow you to gauge their ability to reason, recall and speak.” He chuckled a little bit. “You know, it’s kind of funny, it’s been ages since I’ve actually had to implement these techniques. I think I’ve gotten far to used to my quirk.” He stood up and walked over to the radio. “How about we all get to know each-other a little while we wait for the others hm? Oh! I’ve also got to ask, Who will not be able to afford the supplies for their medkit? Remember! I’ll supply you the money, if you help me with my side job!” chuckled as he spoke.
> ...



Michael's interest was immediately caught and his head perked up from his book at very the mention of battlefield diagnosis. As the class started, he immediately hung off the words of Professor Weathers as he made extensive notes from the information in the hand outs. He raised his hand into the air at the mention of sharing things about themselves. "I guess I could start with the sharing bit. Actually, er, hold on." He reached onto his face and removed the mask on his face. "Sorry, that started to itch. Anyways, I guess I could start the conversation. Hey, name's Michael il-Yeong for anyone who I may not have met." He waves to the others. "I like history and comics, sparring with my family, climbing . . . " Michael went off for a bit about himself before realizing that he may have started to go on for too long. He quietly coughed and said "Well, that's a little bit about me." He quickly took a seat and put on his monster mask.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Blake Ackerman - Beach*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Suddenly the bed disappears from existence and they both thump onto the sand without warning.
> "I put that bed in this string. It's weight, mass, and consequently density changed as a result. Here."
> Melaina hands over the single 250+ pound string back over to Blake.
> "What could you do with this kind of material in construction even if it was temporary?"
> @P-X 12



Blake tried to pick up the thread before getting severe resistance. He struggled to pick it up with one arm before switching to two. "Hrmm!" After a few moments, he dropped the thread to the sands, kicking up more sand from the beach. "Well, I could order some special holding packs on the costume for you for your Quirk. Detachable, easy to disconnect and reconnect if needed, aerodynamic enough to be used as a projectile if needed. World Weaver should be able to make at least a set. The actual main suit would be made out of a custom material; a costume made of normal materials even a hundredth that heavy might pose a problem." He started to pick up the thread once more. "How much mass can you store in a single object? Are there any range or size restrictions?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman - Beach*
> Blake tried to pick up the thread before getting severe resistance. He struggled to pick it up with one arm before switching to two. "Hrmm!" After a few moments, he dropped the thread to the sands, kicking up more sand from the beach. "Well, I could order some special holding packs on the costume for you for your Quirk. Detachable, easy to disconnect and reconnect if needed, aerodynamic enough to be used as a projectile if needed. World Weaver should be able to make at least a set. The actual main suit would be made out of a custom material; a costume made of normal materials even a hundredth that heavy might pose a problem." He started to pick up the thread once more. "How much mass can you store in a single object? Are there any range or size restrictions?"


Melaina bites her lips a bit as there is a sort of silence...
With a shaky sigh she explains her quirk as she currently understands it.
"I didn't struggle with that string because it seems that the weight of the effected object doesn't effect me as much as others. 2000+ Pounds is the amount I can carry on my person at the moment by evenly distributing it through my suit, I can cheat this amount by moving some of the weight into the soles of my shoes in alternating steps so I can move around normally/faster or store an excess amount of that weight.  The distance an object can currently stay under the condition of my quirk is around 15 yards. I can release the held materials at will within that distance and have considerable more control how they do when I'm closer. I have to store objects up close or rather in a way they are solidly connected by touching them. Despite me wearing gloves and shoes I can transfer the mass from say, my shoes to the ground or vice versa. But... "

Mel body shakes like Blake's did when he faced Shatter with her. Her breath sounds strained saying it.
"There isn't... There isn't a limit concerning storage into another object."
The reason that Melaina didn't show much fear in the situation earlier with Shatter and dances around telling people her quirk is simple. It scares her. More than any of the villains they met or saw earlier. More than any of Heroes she has seen. Everyone she has met growing up has related her quirk more to a blackhole than a simple weight ability pertaining to objects. So she doesn't try to think about it most times."This is why I wanted to meet in private."

There is a troubled look on Mel's face as she looks at the ground away from Blake breathing heavily on the verge of tears. "Every day I go outside... Take a swim... It feels like I can suck it all up. The air we breath... The water we drink... The ground we walk on... I... Need someone who can help me with this by designing a costume that can help me control it. Someone who can help me understand things."

Melaina starts crying inbetween sentences.
"I've needed it for years, It's why I wear this damn thing all the time. This black suit! This thing isn't for fun. Every second, every instant I can, I trained my quirk without help! But I... I realized I can't do that anymore because of the villains we faced back there. I could have taken Shatter out in her condition... 
I should have been able to since she was attacking with sound, but I wasn't confident about being able to stop her without you getting hurt or my ability to use my quirk properly. So I. I put on a brave face and ran away with you instead of doing something... Anything."
This is something that has troubled Melaina for a long time, a weight she has held since birth.
The weight of the world she lives on.

@P-X 12


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 4, 2016)

*Hail to the Pumpkin Hoot King*

*One thousand years ago a hero crossed the seas,
In search of distant realms to claim his destiny,
The land of unst was not enough he had to conquer more,
Into the west a hero quest to far American shores!

With his mighty battleaxe he slaughtered everything
Until all of California did call the hero king!!

He's the hollywood Hootsman!
Hail! To! Hoots!
Mighty proud and standing tall
A legend to us all!
He's hollywood Hootsman!
He's the King

Riding from the silver Screen
Onto the Battlefield
He's the King of California

Hoots!*

"How... typical," Kent frowned adjusting his glasses "give the owl a guitar and he starts singing Lordi. He embarrasses us."

"It's *Gloryhammer* and he is having fun, what's wrong with that?" Tera sighed shaking her head she motioned to the bag laid out in front of him a collection of candies. "Besides he's already five steps ahead of you."

"Tch. This whole agenda is a joke, do not forget we came here to become heroes not play games, the very least we could do is be allowed to use our quirk, perhaps then we might learn something."

"Why so serious," He turned to glare at her as if she had betrayed him, sure she could see his point but they were still kids. Better to revel in the pleasures of childhood now while they still could, life was short and there was no such thing as a 'old hero', "We came here to expand our horizons, not simply to become heroes. So I say we enjoy ourselves while we still can because when the time comes to grow up there will be no going back."

"Hmph. Do as you please Miss Jones but I much rather retire to my chambers, at the very least I might study despite this racket." He turned on a heel and left his coat catching the wind. "See you tomorrow Kent..." She muttered realising he would not respond. He was taking things more seriously than most and his grades proved it, she was falling behind that much was clear.

Meanwhile she could only cautiously respect Albert for his indulgences, the whole thing he treated every lesson like a game and only narrowly hung by a thread. Still that was his charm, neither the brightest nor most capable just a ordinary guy trying to do the best by the world. Frankly it was a fresh of breath air from the secluded world of the upper echelon that Kent was kindly reminded her of, every day.

She smirked, "The pair of them are dorks, can't let Hoots get the better of me." she pulled up her cat eared hood and advanced forward into the crowd...​


----------



## Hero (Nov 4, 2016)

Colette Eagle
_Glory and Gore_
Halloween Event
1
​
The wind outside nested in each tree, prowled the sidewalks in invisible treads like unseen cats. Isaac clenched his Hershey Bar and shivered. Anyone could see that the wind was a special wind this night, and the darkness took on a special feel because it was Halloween. Everything seemed cut from soft black velvet or gold or orange velvet. Smoke panted up out of a thousand chimneys like the plumes of funeral parades. From kitchen windows drifted two pumpkin smells, gourds being cut, pies being baked. Halloween shadows played upon the walls of the downtown apartment buildings. In the sky the Halloween moon raced in and out of the clouds. The Halloween wind was blowing, not a blasting of wind but a right-sized swelling, falling, and gushing of wind. It was a lovely and exciting night, exactly the kind of night Halloween should be.

Isaac looked up at the stars as the clouds continued to roll by and saw them extinguished, one-by-one, until just two remained. They glimmered and shone through gaps in the clouds like two great eyes in the darkness. All around the young man were students participating in a Halloween Hunger Games the headmaster had orchestrated. Isaac wasn't interested in their clothes, it was the masks that mesmerized him. They were like snowflakes, no two alike. Some were made of wood and of plastic; some of straw and cloth and papier-mâché. Some were as bright as parrots, others as pale as parchment. Some were so grotesque he was certain they'd been carved by crazy people; others so perfect they looked like the death masks of angels. There were masks of clowns and foxes, masks like skulls decorated with real teeth, and one with carved flames instead of hair.

"Halloween is a day in which some people choose to wear a mask…" The boy muttered, admiring his reflection in a puddle on the ground, "Maybe it's time that I take mine's off." Isaac checked to see if anyone was watching him and quickly ducked into an alley. Reluctantly, the boy started to compose a text message to the boy he had recently met. He was mid message when he heard an approaching sound. Isaac exited the text immediately and swirled around. "Hello?” Isaac asked. No one was there. Not a word. Not a whisper. Not a single sound resonating from the long dark alley. “Hello? Anyone there?” Isaac asked again repeating himself. Isaac was beginning to feel rather anxious now. Scared, would be a better word to use. Shivers began to creep up his spinal cord, and he could feel the urgency of goose pimples begin to line up on his frightened pale skin.

"You know what, fuck this." Isaac said. He walked steadily, still not being able to shake the feeling someone was behind him. His stride did not falter; he pretended they weren’t there. He pretended that all was well, that whoever was following him did not just catch him trying to get some ass before the end of the night. The wind picked up, suddenly and fiercely, and construction paper decorations adorning the garages of apartments flapped helplessly against their doors and windows. Isaac ducked against the cold wind while cardboard skeletons with fastener joints and witches with shredded yarn hair and ghosts with cotton ball sheets and black crayon eyes escaped their thumbtacks and scotch tape and newspaper twine and flashed and danced in his face. The boy brushed at them desperately with his hands, attempting to tear a hole through them and escape. When the wind died down and his vision no longer obscured, his stalker was revealed, approaching him. Slowly.



"Jesus. Colette, is that you? You scared the shit out of me." Isaac said relieved. Colette kept walking forward, silently. "Yo, Colette. Say something." Isaac demanded when she didn't respond.

"Give me the candy bar."

"What, this?" Isaac said looking at the Hershey Bar in his hand. It took him a moment, but he finally realized what was going on. "OOOOOH. Wait, you're confused. I'm not playing this game Colette haha. I just bought this bar of chocolate for my own pleasure." Isaac laughed nervously as he turned away.

“If you run from me, I will pursue."

"Colette, just use your quirk. Damn it. You can easily tell I'm not lying."

"Usage of quirk is not allowed, Isaac."

"Are you fucking kidding me right now?" Isaac screamed frustrated. "Colette, don't come any closer. I don't want to hurt you."

"Then don't." Colette replied getting closer and closer. "If you don't resist, this won't hurt...much."​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2016)

Daniel - Beach
@Unlosing Ranger 

There was an awkward silence for a moment.  Clearly, Daniel lamented, he had breached some sort of social rule.  But it was too late now to go back, he'd have to work forward.  Mel broke the silence first, "well don't forget to take care of your skin as well. It is your biggest organ. Not going to be any good with the ladies if you look like a muscled up plum."

He considered this for a moment, somewhat confused.  Was this the problem?  Thinking about it it was a somewhat unusual point, he supposed that others might have different interpretations.  Awkwardly he replied, "ah, yeah.  It really does just look worse than it is."  He paused, no, this was a round-about answer.  Probably better to be direct.  "It's not really bruising, well, it is, but it's not from injury, er, well, not in the normal use of the term."  He stopped again, even for him this wasn't going well.

He took a breath and tried again, "the discoloration is from blood, like a bruise.  It is a bruise, medically.  But it's not from trauma to the skin, it's from trauma to the muscles.  Basically if you've ever seen someone bruise after tearing a muscle it's like that.  Only, well, there are a lot of muscles."  It wasn't exactly better but at least it was accurate.  "The color will go away in about a day, I'll be fine in time for classes."  _Fine_ might be overstating it, he'd get a better bead on how he was recovering tonight though, no need to worry people over it.

"I can help you train if you want, body weights are a good way to stress the body constantly and ask more of it."  He tried to suppress his surprise at the offer, he must not have been completely making an idiot of himself.  

He swallowed his initial reaction to the idea of body weights.  Weights played a role in strength conditioning, but strapping more weight to the arms and legs was an inefficient way to work.  This was exactly the sort of thing they needed to be doing, the details could be worked out later.  He nodded cautiously, "we can help each other.  I'm not sure I'll be up to much today, though I was hoping to get a light workout in tonight."

Daniel listened politely but quietly as Mel outlined her thoughts on the God's Eye.  He had to admit that the principle wasn't what he expected of one of the more renowned heroes in the world, certainly there was more to her than she let on, but then of course she is.  Based on his classes with her he didn't expect she'd react well to a surprise party.  "I'm not sure it's a good idea to be honest, I've had classes with her before she doesn't seem like she's anxious to be overly social with the students.  I suppose I can't blame her there, there's a lot of potential problems with being too close to the students."

-------------------------------------

Daniel - First Aid Class #2
@Tenma @Hollow @InfIchi @Unlosing Ranger @P-X 12 

Daniel organized his notes as he flipped through the handouts.  He didn't expect any of the content to be surprising to him, but it never hurt to review.  Probably better to sit on the back burner for this class though, trying to push the others too aggressively through the material might encourage them to rush and it _was_ important information for them to understand, they might save lives by knowing it.

He kept quiet through the discussion of money again, he had sent his requests to his parents and had no doubt he'd get a care package soon with at least something approximating what he needed.  Money wasn't going to be a problem and they were probably overjoyed with the idea that he had any continuing medical studies.


----------



## Kei (Nov 5, 2016)

_[[L.M.F.A.O]]_
_Zia _
_Halloween Event_


Zia wasn’t surprised that those that weren’t participating would get something equally fun, a type of Halloween dance party was going on once they got pass security. Food, drinks, and a huge dance floor filled with kids that had enough courage to get out there and just bust a move on the floor. However, the only thing she cared for was the food and drinks. Zia sat at a table alone and ate alone, but it was okay, it was nice watching everyone have fun. It was a weird thing to enjoy, but it was fun.

There was a couple getting a bit too close for her comfort on the dance floor, there was a small dance battle going on in the corner, and Zia eyes scanned over to the food bar, that was strange. There was a small crowd circling a corner where the punch bowl was at. They were talking amongst themselves, however that wasn’t what got her to stand.

It was what she noticed, a girl with her arms placed in a weird way?

The teachers were talking amongst themselves, or trying to make room for Jesus on the dance floor, so of course they wouldn’t notice what was going on. So she had to be the party pooper, or at least see what was happening. When she made her way over, it became clear what was going on. The girl was slouched over, the tips of her fingers submerged into the punch.

Zia face dropped….

_Disgusting…._

But before she even got a chance to leave one of the kids spotted her, a boy with bright yellow hair and even bright yellow eyes. He wrapped his arm around her shoulder and pulled her into the circle. 

“Got ourselves a test subject, you ready Kesha?” the boy asked

Zia struggled, “Um, I’m sorry but…um…”

The boy brought her in closer, “It’s okay, worst case scenario you spit it out.”

“W-worst case scenario?” Zia voice broke, what were they doing to the drink? Kesha dressed down in a ghost costume finally pulled her fingers out of the punch bowl and poured up a drink. 

_“Here you go, guest get first drink!” _She said proudly

“F-first drink?!” Zia began to panic, what the hell did they do? She didn’t want to drink it! Although despite her panic state, somehow they got the cup in her hands and guided it to her mouth. They held it there until she was forced to drink all of it, first it was really sweet like fruit punch was supposed to be but then, Zia eyes widen, there was a huge kick to the back of her throat and esophagus. Almost like fire! 

Zia pulled away as she coughed, “Kesha can change any liquid into alcohol, but this is the first time she did it on juice, how does it taste?”

Zia thought for a moment as she tried to remember the taste, the feeling was still there, but the taste was like a ghost on her tongue. She held out her cup, what could possibly go wrong, she just wanted to try some more. They poured her another cup and with another tip of her head, she took the drink down, the sweetness mixed with the burn of the alcohol, left her with a pleasurable warmth that filled her stomach. 

_“….”_ She closed her eyes, of course this was bad, this was really bad. Drinking was wrong, and only adult should do it. Drinking could lead to a serious and wide arrangement of bad life and health choices. That is what health class taught her. Along with drunk driving and abusive behavior, alcohol was a life killer, but at this point Zia had nothing to lose. 

She opened her eyes and nodded her head, _*“Good!”*_

The small circle looked at each other before pouring themselves up a drink, each one took a swig and drunk it with slight confidences. Kesha smiled brightly as she was proud of herself, her face turning red already from drinking.

“Call me Jesus because I can turn water into wine!” She cheered, “Or vodka… Mostly vodka! Alright, we come back out here when they change the drinks!”

“Now let’s have a real party!”

The small circle dispersed leaving Zia with a cup in her hand. She looked at the fruit punch turned alcoholic drink.

_It isn’t that great…. _

She thought
​Zia took another swig and poured herself another cup.
​​


----------



## Kei (Nov 5, 2016)

The Fire At Night
Troya || Richard Castillo
Halloween Event

​

He didn’t know what to expect, but this wasn’t one of them. Most of them were playing it safe, not even one person challenged him since the game started. The students decided that it was best to challenge each other than going after the teachers. He didn’t know what to expect out of this year class, but since he heard that there were some cocky students in the class, he was kind of looking forward of smashing some students down to the level that they needed to be at. 

Richard took a deep breath, the teachers were separated by districts and they were the ones that kept an eye out on the students on the ground. He looked up at the roof and saw a staff member looking down at him, or was it him? He turned his head, and saw a young man rush towards him. Though that scent, there was a female on him? 

Richard cocked his head to the side, two females? However, one scent was ingrained, and the other one belonged to someone he knew. 

The white haired boy stopped in his tracks as soon as he realized who was in front of him. Richard could sense it from the boy, there was something about him? Was this one of the high rankers from the new class? 

Richard look at the boy, there was no sign of other’s people candy? Did this person just started, even if they did they would have run into someone by now.

“God’s Eye?”  The boy finally broke the silence between them, “Where is she? Is she participating?”

Richard shrugged his shoulders, “I don’t know,”

He lied and the boy knew that he did.​
“Are you going after her already?” ​
“She’s my only target.” The boy answered curtly, “I don’t care about any of this shit, I want to take her down, and then…”

The boy pointed to him, “I’m going to take you out as well, so keep your candy alright.”

Richard was taken a back for a second, was he just threaten by a child? This one was surely a cocky one, so he was a bit surprised. A person like this was her friend? Or could it be possible that they knew each other by any chance? Richard haven’t talked to her in a while about her personal life, but this was pretty much out there.

“Is that a threat?” Richard asked as he turned to the child, “Why not now?”​
The boy didn’t waste a second, “It’s not a threat, it’s a promise, and because, there a peaking order. Her and then you, then the rest of these pieces of shits that call themselves teachers.”

Richard frowned….

_Who raised this sassy child?_​
“How many candies do you have?”  Richard asked, he actually was quite confuse, this child didn’t have a personality that screamed friendly.

“I don’t have any but my own to participate….” He answered, “I was gracious to let those who challenge me go so they can participate as well. However…”

“In the state that I left them, I doubt they would want to.”​
Richard face dropped, this boy needed a good beating. 

Maybe God’s Eye could beat this child into the position he needed to be.

Richard stepped aside, “I would hate to keep you from your journey, go on.”

Please dear god, if anything happens tonight, humble this child.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2016)

*Max*
*Halloween Event *
_Candy Hunting Vampire I_
_
"Simply perfect!"
_
His thoughts as he admired himself in the mirror for like the fifth time. The fake long canines, the black suit, the pale make up on his face and the long black cape waving behind him. Maxwell chase has chosen one of the most classical disguises for this event: the all mighty vampire! Today of all days was time for the most awesome GHH student to show off a bit of taste  and further more...to make  the _trick _in "trick or treat" a reality for everyone in this school. His shiny eyes almost giving a scary vibe due to all the foolishness he was thinking. He could even make some teachers fall during the event!! Glorious, glorious halloween indeed.

Leaving his room, the australian comes across some upperclassmen who were getting ready for the dance party; apparently they weren´t as interested in the candy hunt event. He greets them cheerfully and get the same in response. Surprisingly he has been getting along with the older students a lot."Hey, chase!! Be careful or the one getting a surprsie tonight will be you." is what he hears before leaving the standby room.

"GOTCHA!!!"
"Huh?"
A loud noise resembling metal buckets is heard outside of the building. As soon as he steps out of the red lions dorm, someone leaped out of nowhere aiming to get him unguarded; the upperclassmen hurry to see what was going on. They told him to be careful! And yet what they found out was quite...unexpected? Whoever the attacker was,  had a bucket on his head. Yellow paint dripping and staining the clothes of the assailant while the blue-ahired first year was just busting his ass laughing.  "Hey, hey!! Ova here~" he calls and the other student rushes in the same direction of the voice.

*DONG!!*

A balls busting kick lands in the unknown guy´s crotch and then he falls to the ground in pain, he wasn´t even able to mutter a whisper anymore "Hahaha!! First rule of Maxwell Chase´s strategy book: Tha fight starts before even starting!...or sumthin´like that! heheh" as he says that, the vampire searches the clothes of his "opponent" until he finds  small candy "Lucky~!"

With everything said and done in that place, he waves good bye to the rest and runs away; if he was lucky he would be able to take out a teacher and he definitely made arrangements for that.

"Guess, the advice wasn´t necessary...wait, is that even allowed!?"
​


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 6, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Fun times at the beach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Fun times at the beach*










​


Facing toward's the ocean Rigel had been ignoring those beyond the surf while typing slowly on his phone until Melaina perked up. His plate armor was conspicuously absent as he had donned a heavy trenchcoat with a silver coloured briefcase stationed nearby out of the path of normal pedestrians. Deciding it wasn't an immediate threat he continued his meticulous tapping before pausing slightly at her words.
"Did you get permission for a break off campus as well?"
"Vacation... I wonder what that's like" Rigel murmured to myself before continuing his message updating Oz on his last mission before his return - if another emergency didn't begin soon. Without looking up Rigel spoke louder addressing the surroundings,
To the wayward student, if you are here without permission I would suggest you return to your school's campus immediately, I do not have time nor energy to spend doing it myself."

@Unlosing Ranger @InfIchi @GiveRobert20dollars


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Blake Ackerman - Beach*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina bites her lips a bit as there is a sort of silence...
> With a shaky sigh she explains her quirk as she currently understands it.
> "I didn't struggle with that string because it seems that the weight of the effected object doesn't effect me as much as others. 2000+ Pounds is the amount I can carry on my person at the moment by evenly distributing it through my suit, I can cheat this amount by moving some of the weight into the soles of my shoes in alternating steps so I can move around normally/faster or store an excess amount of that weight.  The distance an object can currently stay under the condition of my quirk is around 15 yards. I can release the held materials at will within that distance and have considerable more control how they do when I'm closer. I have to store objects up close or rather in a way they are solidly connected by touching them. Despite me wearing gloves and shoes I can transfer the mass from say, my shoes to the ground or vice versa. But... "




Blake nodded at the more detailed portion of Meliena's Quirk. It began to be quite a bit more complicated than he initially assumed. _"Hmm. Well, the special materials should still be used. The shoes portion will most likely require more attention, lest she accidentally breaks the ground underneath her at higher weights; perhaps a custom sole that distributes the force of her steps equally in all directions. It could also stand to decrease noise when walking or running."_



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel body shakes like Blake's did when he faced Shatter with her. Her breath sounds strained saying it.
> "There isn't... There isn't a limit concerning storage into another object."
> The reason that Melaina didn't show much fear in the situation earlier with Shatter and dances around telling people her quirk is simple. It scares her. More than any of the villains they met or saw earlier. More than any of Heroes she has seen. Everyone she has met growing up has related her quirk more to a blackhole than a simple weight ability pertaining to objects. So she doesn't try to think about it most times."This is why I wanted to meet in private."
> 
> ...



Blake stared at the crying Meliena, stunned at her sudden revelation. He was at a loss as to what he should say to console her; he had absolutely no idea as to what kind of personal hell this was for her considering the worst thing his Quirk has caused was several threads getting under his skin like ingrown hairs. "I . . . I can't imagine what this sort of burden does to you. I've never gone through something anywhere near as bad as that, much less from my Quirk. But what I can say is that keeping a brave face doesn't seem to be the best course of action here. You may need some help."


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 6, 2016)

There Are Stranger Things Than Me & You
Origin of Evil
@Hero @Wizzrobevox @Axelthewanted 


"Fire. It began and ended with fire. The flames engulfed her. It was a mistake. It was only a mistake, but rage, that man answered with rage and they all burned because of it."

Roman was forced to listen to the ramblings of a mad man. He had approached the elderly man hoping to gain a lead on the case. The man let him inside and treated him to the bitterest cup of hot chocolate he'd ever had.The two retreated to the fire place for warmth and the man begin to tell his story. Unfortunately, when Roman asked him to recall any strange events that had occurred over the last few days the man began to monologue incomprehensibly. His talk of fire, and spirits longing for revenge were merely folklore for the young student. 

"Look old man. I came here to ask about the missing children, not to hear some spooky ghost story. "Roman set down the cup of hot chocolate. "I appreciate the hospitality and all but if you are gonna waste my time with more of these fictional stories than I need to be on my way."

"Wait." The old man grasped his arm, his grip feeble considering his old age. "Flames boy. It all goes back to the flames. "

Roman retracted his arm away from the old man's wrinkly paws. He was officially weirded out.

"Your answers lie in the fire boy! Everything you seek lies in the flames!" The old man continued to cry out as Roman sprinted out of the house.

That night Roman ran the full three miles back to the inn. He did not look back, not even once. The following morning it was reported that Elias Jenkins, one of Nevada City's oldest civilians had pasted away from a heart attack. He lived on the outskirts of town in an old Victorian manor. When Roman read the news in the morning paper his heart nearly froze in place. In the days that followed he would come to regret dismissing the old man's words. The answers that they all persistently sought after indeed in the flames, flares of history, and embers of hate. A vendetta that spanned for generations time.​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 7, 2016)

((posts are roughly in timeline order, almost everything is LT and has been for a while.))



P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman - Beach*
> Blake stared at the crying Meliena, stunned at her sudden revelation. He was at a loss as to what he should say to console her; he had absolutely no idea as to what kind of personal hell this was for her considering the worst thing his Quirk has caused was several threads getting under his skin like ingrown hairs. "I . . . I can't imagine what this sort of burden does to you. I've never gone through something anywhere near as bad as that, much less from my Quirk. But what I can say is that keeping a brave face doesn't seem to be the best course of action here. You may need some help."


*On the Beach after the mission*​"I-I Already... *Sniff* I'm S-Sorry can you give me a few minutes alone?"
Melaina sits on the ground forwards trying to collect herself.
@P-X 12


EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel - Beach
> @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> There was an awkward silence for a moment.  Clearly, Daniel lamented, he had breached some sort of social rule.  But it was too late now to go back, he'd have to work forward.  Mel broke the silence first, "well don't forget to take care of your skin as well. It is your biggest organ. Not going to be any good with the ladies if you look like a muscled up plum."
> ...


*On the Beach a day after the mission.*​"Maybe we can do a light workout together then? I find Martial prowess tends to be good to test what you can do." Melaina has a water bottle appear and stares at it for a few moments as if thinking about something important before drinking from it. "I need to train my quirk further, I was hoping I could find out more by watching and asking other students. Would you... help me there?" She finishes off the bottle before storing it once more. Daniel seems standoffish about his quirk and she's worried he'll say no.

Mel goes back on the subject of god's eye.
"She's going to regret not becoming close more, she needs to live some sort of life despite her power doesn't she?" Mel can relate to her somewhat here, but so then many of the students here should.
"I've never heard of her being close to anyone... Maybe I should... No, what do you think would show us more of her?"
@WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle





LunarCoast said:


> .


*Early during the semester, in Melaina's room. The Grey wolves dorm.*​A new arrival to replace Melaina's old roommate finally appeared. On the right side of the room is Melaina's with Easter colors, hero posters and calendar covers of old active heroes playing sports. A few clothes are strewn about due to her being in the room alone for a while and a minifridge is in the corner.

On the left is someone who still is setting up her side of the room, her new roommate who she doesn't know. Melaina coughs a moment then talks.
"Hello, my name is *Melaina Ekdikos.* Are you my new roommate?"​
@LunarCoast



Qinglong said:


> *Fun times at the beach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melaina had gained contacts from Rigel quite sometime ago and finally contacted him recently to help understand her quirk and improve her training so she can perfect her techniques. She used a requested break from school as an excuse to meet up with him and even requested him to be the one escorting her off campus. He let her have some of her fun on the way here commenting words along the lines of  "I don't feel like teleporting someone so heavy."

Melaina frowns as she looks at Charlie, she didn't really want her prearranged plans to go awry with Rigel having to take him back  and it seems that Rigel hasn't noticed who Charlie specifically was yet going by his words.

​
* @InfIchi @GiveRobert20dollars @Qinglong *​


P-X 12 said:


> Michael shambled his way through the halls of Grand Heroics High, his head covered in putty and rubber whilst his body wore a strange foreign garb. In one hand was a fake club and in another was the strap of his schoolbag, slung over his shoulder. He looked around through the eye holes left in his costume, wearing the appearance of a Dokkaebi (goblin). His skin was covered by the blood red hide. His face was shrouded behind an almost mask-like maw that bored several sharp fangs. His hands and feet were adorned with large nails on both feet and fingers. The heat insider of the costume, while enough to cause most people to sweat bullets, was a light breeze on his skin.
> 
> Michael walked into the classroom, greeted by the faces of Mimi, Meliena's and Charles. "Hey there guys. Nice costumes you've got there." He took out his books and pen while waiting for the teacher to officially start their class.


"Heheh. You as well Goblin King."
Melaina is dressed as a  pumpkin witch. A long winding crooked witch's hat with a small belt around the base adorned her head. Her jet black hair peaks out from the hat slightly giving a young witch look. The long flowing red and black corset like dress makes up the upper body of her costume, shoulders showing through oval holes with simple orange trimmings, small belts holding the sleeves together ending with large bell sleeves that remind one of the stereotypical witch.
Finally long black and orange skin tight stockings cover the entirety of her legs hiding not much of anything form wise. 
"So did Blake help you with your costume too?"
@Tenma @Hollow @InfIchi @P-X 12 @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle


InfIchi said:


> ​Kyle smiled as the student’s came walking in. It was good to see them all back for this class, well most of them, a few had still yet to arrive. “Good morning to all of you.” Kyle sat down at his desk and sipped on his coffee. “We’re still a few student’s short, but I don’t mind telling you all what we’ll be up to in this class.” Kyle smiled at the kids, he was glad to see them so energetic. “Today we’re going to discuss battlefield diagnosis. Essentially this class will be covering how to detect such things as broken bones, signs of internal bleeding, concussion and the like.” He blinked a bit, “It wont be a very difficult class, the hand outs will cover some of the basics of all of it.”
> 
> 
> He pointed to everyone’s desks. “That will give you some basic questions to ask, which will allow you to gauge their ability to reason, recall and speak.” He chuckled a little bit. “You know, it’s kind of funny, it’s been ages since I’ve actually had to implement these techniques. I think I’ve gotten far to used to my quirk.” He stood up and walked over to the radio. “How about we all get to know each-other a little while we wait for the others hm? Oh! I’ve also got to ask, Who will not be able to afford the supplies for their medkit? Remember! I’ll supply you the money, if you help me with my side job!” chuckled as he spoke.


"I don't need the money, but I'll help if it supports the others."
The truth of Melaina's budgetary concerns is she has several grants and a fairly successful mother backing her. Which isn't that unusual for people sending their children to one of the best hero schools in the USA.
@Tenma @Hollow @InfIchi @P-X 12
@WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle


P-X 12 said:


> *Michael il-Yeong - Med Class*
> Michael's interest was immediately caught and his head perked up from his book at very the mention of battlefield diagnosis. As the class started, he immediately hung off the words of Professor Weathers as he made extensive notes from the information in the hand outs. He raised his hand into the air at the mention of sharing things about themselves. "I guess I could start with the sharing bit. Actually, er, hold on." He reached onto his face and removed the mask on his face. "Sorry, that started to itch. Anyways, I guess I could start the conversation. Hey, name's Michael il-Yeong for anyone who I may not have met." He waves to the others. "I like history and comics, sparring with my family, climbing . . . " Michael went off for a bit about himself before realizing that he may have started to go on for too long. He quietly coughed and said "Well, that's a little bit about me." He quickly took a seat and put on his monster mask.


Melaina listens to the Teacher intently. Knowing battlefield diagnosis was important for what she was shooting for as it was. She pipes up after Micheal.
"My name is *Melaina* *Ekdikos.* My goal is to be a hero that supports others on the field and helps save people in conditions other heroes can't handle." She looks to the other students and Micheal for a moment. "My role model hero growing up was former sports super star gone hero, Speedstar. I don't like sweets and I'm involved in all the sport here at this school. On my spare time I usually train my body and combat skills. If anyone has some form of unique training I'd be glad to learn from you."
@Tenma @Hollow @InfIchi @P-X 12 @LunarCoast
@WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle


Kei said:


> _GHH HALLOWEEN EVENT SPOOKTACULAR _
> _[[Halloween Event Begins ]]_
> 
> 
> ...


Melaina didn't have that many stakes involved in this contest to get candy and it'd be rather easy for her to make the candy unstealable with her quirk even if it wasn't allowed. One of those hard to prove she's using her quirk types that she is; she stuffs the candy down her bra and makes it disappear from existence within the bra itself so the candy doesn't melt. 

She didn't really like the stuff really, but... She had a different idea, she followed Ricardo around like a lost puppy watching students try to steal candy from him. Trying to learn from his movements and the mistakes the other students made.
@Kei


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 7, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Early during the semester, in Melaina's room. The Grey wolves dorm.*





Unlosing Ranger said:


> A new arrival to replace Melaina's old roommate finally appeared. On the right side of the room is Melaina's with Easter colors, hero posters and calendar covers of old active heroes playing sports. A few clothes are strewn about due to her being in the room alone for a while and a minifridge is in the corner.
> 
> On the left is someone who still is setting up her side of the room, her new roommate who she doesn't know. Melaina coughs a moment then talks.
> "Hello, my name is *Melaina Ekdikos.* Are you my new roommate?"​​



*Young Wolf*
*Meeting the Pack*​There were so very nations in the world comparative to what there had once been at the very least, once called the new world America was very much like her own nation built upon by the foundations of many empires and civilisations, from the European Empires to the Native Americans each was a building block that cemented the power they held today... and here she was the daughter of a hero who hadn't even given her a final farewell, still that was no reason to mope about rather inspire her to become the very best hero she could be.

Tera's eyes descended stacking the various novels and weighty tomes one by one, needn't waste any time it was a lengthy flight and it would take her body sometime to adjust. "It will be evening by now." She mused stopping a moment as she finally came to realise she wasn't quite alone. _Damn Autopilot._

Turning suddenly Tera smiled and gave a small bow before resting back against the bed, "Good Eve- I mean Good Morning *Miss Ekdikos* and yes that would be the one, Tera Jones." She paused taking a breath to calm her nerves, so very far away from home where her family meant nothing. "I am sorry to have not noticed you sitting there; it was a long flight."

Melaina certainly seemed to be the proactive sort, if the sports calendar and spring colours were anything to go by and in some ways that was a relief. It meant at the very least Melaina would have a greater knowledge of the cultural differences between their peoples, and she could perhaps learn or emulate that.

*@Unlosing Ranger*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 7, 2016)

LunarCoast said:


> *Young Wolf*
> *Meeting the Pack*​There were so very nations in the world comparative to what there had once been at the very least, once called the new world America was very much like her own nation built upon by the foundations of many empires and civilisations, from the European Empires to the Native Americans each was a building block that cemented the power they held today... and here she was the daughter of a hero who hadn't even given her a final farewell, still that was no reason to mope about rather inspire her to become the very best hero she could be.
> 
> Tera's eyes descended stacking the various novels and weighty tomes one by one, needn't waste any time it was a lengthy flight and it would take her body sometime to adjust. "It will be evening by now." She mused stopping a moment as she finally came to realise she wasn't quite alone. _Damn Autopilot._
> ...


   What stood in front of Melaina was a rather short girl compared to her own stature.
Tera stood at a 5'3 while Melaina herself stood at a 6'2. Melaina looks the girl over and her books. There were quite a few books and novels she has never heard of before. "You can call me Mel since we are room mates. It'll be easier and I hope your flight wasn't too stressful. I can relate to oversea flights, long and boring. Just thinking about it makes me. *yawns* Tired."
Melaina's mother was Japanese, while her father was American, so she did understand cultural differences to some degree.

   Melaina stands up and walks to meet Tera on her side of the room and extends a hand for a handshake. "What should I call you?" After the handshake Melaina eyes the books Tera has again, a decent conversation piece for just meeting someone.
"You seem to like books, which one these is your favorite?"
@LunarCoast


----------



## Hero (Nov 8, 2016)

Katrina Henderson
Part 5   
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________











​
_Right Side of Rock Bottom _was the kind of bar where many drinking men came to hide, bet it from their wives, in-laws, their jobs or life in general. It was where men and women could come to drink poison as if it was hte only form of medicine available to remedy the migraine headache called life. The lighting was dim and secluded, mostly covering the tables, counters and the door to the bathroom. The walls were decorated in decades of memories, favorite sports teams and other miscellaneous decor that was typic of small bars such as this one. A woman stepped through the bar's doors, took a deep long breath, and finally exhaled.​
"Aaaaah. This is the place." Chaos Angel smiled. There was a thick layer of smoke hovering in the air around the ceiling lights, the place was actually smothered in it, but was strongest above everyone's heads. The smell the school psychologist identified so strongly with was the classic stale bar odor of spilled liquor, sweat, and cheap cigars. On this particular night at _Right Side of Rock Bottom, _the bar was pulsating with shitty rock music and packed with partiers, all set to leave their inhibitions, and their sobriety behind. Katrina took her seat at the bar and signaled to the bartender. He nodded in her direction, acknowledging her presence, but held up a finger telling her he'd be a moment.​
​
The handsome bartender, who seemingly doubled as bouncer was in no mood to compromise. Mercy was not in him. He came out around the open end of the long counter, stormed impatiently across the floor in a exasperated, red-faced fury and began to shake the inanimate figure lying across the table with its head bedded on its arms, a few sets down from Katrina. "Hey, you! Do your sleeping in the gutter!" The bartender yelled, approaching the man. "If you give these bums an inch, they take a yard. And this one right here is a particularly notorious example of the genus bar-fly." The bartender said looking at Katrina and smiling, attempting to friendly with the woman who looked ravishing in her blue dress she slipped into for this special getaway. "He's in here all the time like this, inhaling smoke and then doing a somersault across the table. In fact, he's been in here since four this afternoon." Katrina smiled faintly. At least the bartender was trying to give the place a little class, keep it above the level of a hole in the wall, despite the bar's name being an oxymoron. If Katrina weren't on a mission, she'd be exactly in that drunk bastard's position.​
The bartender shook the recumbent figure again, more roughly than the first time. He shook him so violently that the whole counter rattled and threatened to collapse. "Come on, clear out, I said! Pay me for what you had and get outta here!"

The intoxicated young adult raised his head slowly. "Huh?" Was all he could say.​
"Ah c'mon Malcolm, let the man stay. He brings you business and is a loyal as hell customer." A college aged man, the drunk man's friend said, speaking up.​
"Yeah. Besides, he's been coming to this bar for years and has always been doing this. You're the new one buddy." Another man laughed. "Just take a load off."​
Malcolm snorted and let the man be. With his hands no longer tied up, he returned to behind the bar and asked Katrina what she would be having. "I'll have a Rusty Nail." Katrina said casually. The men down the bar gasped.​
"You sure you can handle that miss?" The second gentleman asked. Katrina took her glass from the bartender and looked over at the man.​
​
"I'd be concerned if I couldn't handle it. After all, I am on the right side of rock bottom."​
The bar burst into laughter. While everyone else was laughing, the drunk man had enough time to focus his vision, and in focusing his vision, noticed Katrina.​
"What's *hic* up, pretty Lady." The belligerent man cooed, now fully awake, scooting down the bar to swing his arm around Katrina's torso and grab her right breast.​
"Ok that's enough," Malcolm intervened, "Get the fuck outta here."​
"No, no, he's fine." Katrina laughed unbothered. "Come to mama." She said seductively, rubbing the young cub's head that had begun to rest on her left breast. The drunk's friends were hollering at this point.​
"We appreciate your good sense of humor miss, but if you let Brad continue to hang on you like that, you might end up missing like those children."​
Katrina's eyes narrowed at hearing this piece of information, but she remained in character. "I'm sorry, but I'm not from around here. What about kids?"​
"Kids are disappearing left and right. I've never seen anything like it. There are these fucking clowns just going around snatching people up." Malcolm said while preparing Katrina her third Rusty Nail.​
"Ha. You say it's clowns, but I say it's the Ringmaster."​
"Argh, not that bullshit again. Seriously, cut it out. Where do you even come up with this shit Brad?"​
"Wait, I want him finish his story. Come on Brad, tell your story." Katrina said, completely interested in Brad, or rather what he had to say.​
"I've told you this already man, I overheard my folks talking about it one day. They were all scared and shit. Like scared shitless scared. I've never seen my old man look so terrified."​
"Sorry bro, but I'm going to have to side with Malcolm on this. If this Ringmaster dude was legit, it would have been in the papers or documented. I've looked it up, he doesn't exist. There was no freak accident involving some bitch being engulfed in flames and the town enacting revenge. I want to believe you, but bro..."​
"My parents haven't talked about it either. Neither have my grandparents. My grandparents would have been the ones alive at the time who remembered the most."​
"Well I don't know what to tell you boys other than your families are dumb as FUCK!" Brad screamed, throwing himself back from the counter and to his feet. "Alright, thanks for the banging drinks, Malcolm. I'm out."​
"Oh no you don't" Malcolm and Brad's two friends said simultaneously.​
"We aren't letting you drive home."

"Suck a dick Collin." Brad said pushing his friend out of the way.​
"Don't be a little fuck, just let Collin drive you home and me too since the pussy didn't drink."​
"Go to hell Eric." Collin rolled his eyes. Watching her only lead walk out the door, Katrina acted quickly and grabbed Brad's hand.​
"Wait, you never finished your story. I wanted to hear more...and maybe see more of you." Katrina said to the younger man, making sure to whisper the last part in his ear for his ears only. The woman now had his full undivided attention. Without hesitation, Brad sat back down.​
"Bro..." Collin moaned, but it fell on deaf ears. With her suspect where she wanted him, Katrina ordered a round of 6 shots to split. In her periphery, Katrina could see a somewhat irritated but approving Eric and Collin exit the bar, causing a glasgow grin to etch across he face. 

"Drink up, your ride's gone." Katrina smiled wickedly clashing shot glasses with her little friend, thinking to herself, "This might be fun"​
@Axelthewanted @Wizzrobevox @Karma15​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 8, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> *Fun times at the beach*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Yeah I've got permission, Kyle gave it to me." Charlie muttered under his breathe and walked away from the beach. He didn't have time to deal with teachers or anyone else right now. He wasn't going to get caught up in anyone's shit right now. "Fucking hell." He grumbled to himself as he walked down the street. "The hell is wrong with people... I just want some time alone." 


@Tenma @Hollow @InfIchi @P-X 12 @LunarCoast
@WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle

​
Kyle blinked a little bit, "Well uh... I'm glad to hear so much about everyone! It's always good to see students try to get along and speak to one another... I noticed though we seem to still be some student's uh, short." He looked around the room. "Well One of them at least has to be here... not certain why he isn't." Kyle rubbed his chin, "Anyway's, we should get to starting class soon, but... I think i'll need to step out and make a call first... Speak among yourselves i will return shortly."


----------



## Hollow (Nov 8, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Halloween Event_
*
Hocus Pocus
A Night of Unimaginable Horrors*​“Is that a thread? Why not now?”

Mimi jerked to a stop and immediately stepped behind the corner she had just turned. Bending slightly so as to be able to peek around the wall and see what was happening, a small evil grin stretched her lips as she noticed it was Troya who stood before her target. Troya, who just so happened to be one of the top students of their year.

Finding Mr. Castillo had been harder than she thought. The students participating in the game had a limited amount of space to run about and it had been tricky to avoid any other confrontations yet her patience had been rewarded by, not only finding the teacher she was after, but having him already challenged by another student.

Because, with all honesty, it didn't matter if Troya was the most promising student of their year. The white haired teen still probably beat the Vice Principal just like that. It would end in a loss for their school's newest heartthrob, yet it would likely provide at least one chance for Mimi to succeed in stealing the teacher's candy. In fact, if she played her cards right, maybe steal both's.

However, as the blonde continued listening to the conversation, her eyes narrowed slightly as it turned out Troya really didn't intent to fight Mr. Castillo after all, the Headmistress being the teen's primary target. Mimi couldn't fault her year mate in such a choice but it was obvious her plan was going to work out so easily. No matter, it would be no fun if it wasn't properly challenging. As Troya abandoned the scene, the girl crouched down to observe her teacher for a few minutes, staying still so as to not give her position away while also trying to keep a watch for anyone who might sneak up on her, she was standing in a rather open position after all.

Getting up, Mimi turned around and pulled out her phone from her small pouch so she could consult the GPS. Even if they were bound to a close perimeter, Mimi still wasn't familiar with these streets and she would rather not get lost in finding another way to access the other side of the small street Mr. Castillo was occupying. In the matter of seconds, she was burning the GPS directions into her brain and was set on her merry way and, if she hadn't found herself some trouble along the way, Mimi would already be spying on her target again.


----------



## Hollow (Nov 8, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Halloween Event_

*Hocus Pocus
A Night of Unimaginable Horrors*​It had happened quite fast; a kid angrily dashing past her wiping his mouth, and then being ambushed by two students who seemed to be from the same year as her, though she didn't really recognized them from any of her classes. A boy and a girl, they drove Mimi's back to the wall, where she currently stood with her hands raised in a somewhat passive stand.

“Hey! Give us your candy!”

A lesson well deserved, she had been so eager and giddy about her goals she had failed to be careful enough about her surroundings. Even though she was rather perceptive, Mimi has almost zero experience on the battlefield and this entire game was proving to be so much more of a learning experience than she had first expected it to be. Nevertheless, this was no time to feel sorry for her mistakes, two enemies stood before her. Mimi would rather not fight either, much less both, so that left appealing to them letting her go.

...and exactly how was she going to accomplish that? Surprisingly, the answer flowed flawlessly to her lips in the form of a lie, the experience of having to patiently deal with rude clients at the cafe a key element in her acting.

“I'm actually not participating in the game,” she answered without missing a heart beat. Mimi is a young lady of many virtues; telling the truth no matter what is not one of them. “My friend called me over to help her...”

The boy looked like he believed her but the girl simply rolled her eyes and shifted from one foot to the other as if she heard nothing new. She probably didn't. Girls make excuses like these all the time, after all. It was Mimi's job to twist it and perform her story in a way that made it look plausible. If the blonde could so much as plant little seeds of doubt in the girl's mind, the fight was won. And when her adversary shifted her weight again, Mimi's eyes traveled down for the split of a second and she found her leeway out of getting her candy stolen. “They didn't really tell us about the game so we didn't really have the chance to prepare or anything. My friend, she brought this new pair of heels and decided to participate in the game anyway...she was crying when she called me to come get her, I even brought band aids with me.”

Suddenly, recognition flashed in the girl's eyes even though, this time, it was the guy who narrowed his in confusion and slight suspicion. “The hell was she crying about? New shoes?” He scoffed as his friend turned to stare at him with annoyance written all over her face. “Yeah right...”

Shifting to her other foot, the girl slapped him from the back of his head. “You can be such an inconsiderate jerk sometimes!”

It was obvious the girl had been hinting at her feet hurting for a while now and the guy had just been ignoring the issue. Mimi swallowed thickly, they would've ended up fighting anyway but she hadn't really meant to be the trigger. “Inconsiderate? Towards what? Her supposed friend's new shoes?”

_Oooooooh._ 

The blonde's eyes narrowed in pain as she found herself sympathizing with the mess the boy would deal with once she was outside the picture. She could see the momentum slowly building behind the girl's eyes. Even if she still had a small belief that Mimi was lying, she was going to ignore it anyway now. Suddenly, the girl turned to stare at her, all anger hidden from her face and Mimi swallowed again nervously. “I'm sorry about your friend, new heels can be rough, especially if she's wearing them for something like this,” the girl said with a small frown. “I don't suppose you can share some of those band aids with me? My own feet have been killing me for a while...I didn't want to play in the first place but my shitface of a boyfriend dragged me all over the place anyway.”


----------



## Hollow (Nov 8, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Halloween Event_

*Hocus Pocus
A Night of Unimaginable Horrors*​Peeking at the guy for a second, Mimi saw comprehension finally dawning in his face, along with the realization that he probably just messed up badly. “Shit... Anna, listen-”

“Save it.”

As an awkward silence took over the scene, Mimi reached for her pouch and took out the small box of band aids, carefully keeping her candy out of sight behind her cellphone. She'd be dead if the couple saw it now. “I can help you put them on.”

Helping the girl sit down on a nearby street bench, Mimi gently took off the girl's shoes, a pair of thigh high boots with spiky heels that probably meant the girl had intended to do nothing but party that night, not run around all over the place. Her feet were red at the heels and at the sides and she already had a few blisters here and there. “Sorry, I don't really have any ointment with me.”

“It's okay,” she said, wincing as Mimi wrapped the band aid over one of her blisters before sighing in relief. “This is already a big improvement. I think I learned my lesson tonight, haha...”

As much as she tried to pretend though, it was obvious the girl was about to burst out crying anytime now. She had obviously planned for a much different night and ended up cold, with painfully wounded feet and a fight with her boyfriend. And it really didn't help that said boyfriend had just been awkwardly standing behind them, looking as guilty as a puppy who had just been caught gnawing at his master's shoes. Once Mimi was done, she was going to gently place the boots on the girl again but he stopped her by stepping closer. Without another word from his mouth but lots of complaints from his girlfriend, he threw his costume's jacket on top of her and picked her up bridal style, that seemed to quiet the girl down quite a bit as she flushed a deep red and finally conceded. Mimi had to give it to the boy, he sure knew how to make up for his mistakes.

“Thanks, see ya,” the boy simply said while the girl waved at Mimi and, just like that, the blonde was left to her own devices, feeling like things had gotten wildly out of hand. Shaking her head, the girl turned around and proceeded to pick up her plans where she had momentarily left them: finding a better place to hide and observe Mr. Castillo as she planned how to steal his candy.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 8, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What stood in front of Melaina was a rather short girl compared to her own stature.
> Tera stood at a 5'3 while Melaina herself stood at a 6'2. Melaina looks the girl over and her books. There were quite a few books and novels she has never heard of before. "You can call me Mel since we are room mates. It'll be easier and I hope your flight wasn't too stressful. I can relate to oversea flights, long and boring. Just thinking about it makes me. *yawns* Tired."
> Melaina's mother was Japanese, while her father was American, so she did understand cultural differences to some degree.
> 
> ...



*Young Wolf*
Meeting the Pack II

"Oh it wouldn't have been nearly as bad if I weren't sharing my arrangements with two fellow students. The boys did like their bickering... it kept things interesting shall we say?" Tera chuckled welcoming the concern she waved it off, "Oh you can't go wrong with me, so long as you don't start addressing me as Lady Jones or some such non-sense. Titles did make my skin crawl."

Accepting the hand shake her smile widened, at the mention of her books she glanced them over, there was a distinct lack of technology amongst her items; with only a old mobile to her connected to the wider world and beyond. "It is a good question," She thought a moment, "It would depend upon the genre I suppose, but given no choice besides one. Temeraire by Naomi Novik. Although most books are useful to me, so they're all interesting especially when the characters come alive.... Providing they don't go on a rampage." She recalled the accidental summoning of Boo, if not for Berkley that hamster might have wrecked havoc upon the sunflower fields.

"I do like your calendar; you wouldn't happen to like cricket would you?" Tera asks at a glance she could turn a blind eye to the clothes thrown about, it amused her honestly seeing a room in such a state.​
@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2016)

LunarCoast said:


> *Young Wolf*
> Meeting the Pack II
> 
> "Oh it wouldn't have been nearly as bad if I weren't sharing my arrangements with two fellow students. The boys did like their bickering... it kept things interesting shall we say?" Tera chuckled welcoming the concern she waved it off, "Oh you can't go wrong with me, so long as you don't start addressing me as Lady Jones or some such non-sense. Titles did make my skin crawl."
> ...


"Tera it is. You can call me Mel if you want."
Didn't like titles? She did seem British. Maybe it was something people used to make fun of her?
"Temeraire? I guess I'll have to read it sometime if a new friend recommends it. Though I wonder what you mean by when you say books are useful and they come alive. I've let my imagination run wild a few times, but never enough to describe it that way." 

Once the subject of the calendar comes up Mel explains why she has it.
"It's a pin up of older heroes that are still in active duty having fun in sports in their off time. It reminds me that there are still things after being a hero. I feel it's important to remember that. "
Melaina perks up and has a gleeful look at the mention of a sport.
"Cricket? I've played it once or twice. It's not really an American sport and I don't recall seeing it on campus. Do you want to set it up? We could go and do that."
@LunarCoast


----------



## Hollow (Nov 9, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Halloween Event_

*Hocus Pocus
A Night of Unimaginable Horrors*​Mimi was thoroughly surprised when she was approaching a hiding spot that seemed quite decent and spotted one of her year mates, Melaina, already hiding as well. She hadn't noticed the taller than average teen from the other side of the street but there she was now, watching Mr. Castillo as Mimi intended to do. Was she looking to also defeat him? She wasn't about to call her and ask so, instead, the blonde laid low and used it as an opportunity.

There was no way her amateur spying skills could go unchecked by Mr. Castillo, it was something Mimi had already been counting on. After all, from his attitude during his encounter with Troya, she assumed he wouldn't immediately call her out. He would probably just wait for her to attack or show herself first. Melaina's presence, on the other hand, brought in a new variable and Mimi was more than happy to use it to her advantage. No doubt the teacher had already spotted the black haired girl's presence, but if Mimi played her cards well and was extra careful about how she hid herself, her own presence might have a small chance at getting masked by the other girl's.

There was, of course, the issue of what Melaina intended to do but, after observing the girl for a few minutes, Mimi reached the conclusion she wasn't about to make a move herself anytime soon. Meaning she wouldn't be playing a part in the following moments. In other words, Mimi would have to make a few small changes to her original plan on stealing the Vice Principal's candy, given none of the other students seemed interested in approaching him any time soon. Troya would probably come back...eventually. Yet Mimi didn't want to freeze to death waiting for her white haired yearmate.

She would need to rely on her own strength and wit to succeed.

_Think Mimi,_ the blonde thought to herself, eyes sharply taking notice of each little detail. What lies before you is much like a puzzle. _The pieces are all there, you just have to put them all together._

_It's all there!

Put them all together!_

*Of course!*

The streets were covered, almost to an obsessive point, with Halloween decorations! That means slime, fake cobwebs, string tied up in the air filled with glowing plastic jack lanterns! This was it! This is why her mother had made her watch every single Home Alone movie ever made that one time when she was 8, it was all meant for this! Tonight, just this once, Mimi would have to give Monroe her sincerest apologies for, rather than diamonds, traps would be her best friends. And all she had to do was assemble them, find a way to distract the teacher as she mounted them and lure him into them.

Easier said than done, of course.

Ditching her hiding spot, Mimi returned to the main street and started gathering everything that might prove useful in creating booby traps. Strings were the main course, but she also gathered as much of the fake (she hoped they were) cobwebs and goo thrown around randomly. Hopefully, it wouldn't really be considered stealing and she wouldn't get in trouble for grabbing and using them as she saw fit. For now, though, her goal was much too important for her to bother about such things.

Next step was assembling. Given Mr. Castillo was keeping to one place, she could use the closest back street alley to cover in traps. It took a long time to set up everything, with her taking small breaks to make sure nobody was approaching her little cave and that the teacher was still nearby. By the time she was done, Mimi's costume was already slightly dirty and her stockings had ripped from her having to stand on her knees. A mess, but definitely worth it as she gave her work an appraising nod.

_Luring him in will be easy,_ Mimi thought with a small frown, _provided no one interferes. But actually getting him to fall for one of the traps will be much harder..._

“I'll have to find a way...” she quietly muttered to herself as she brought out her cellphone. Cranking the volume to its absolute maximum, Mimi set it on the floor, right at the entrance to the alley, and created a new alarm clock, choosing her usual ring tone and giving it five minutes to go off. Enough time to go hide behind a nearby tree and hope nobody else showed up instead. The music would gradually increase in volume so it would definitely attract other people nearby.

Nevertheless, even if she wanted to go back and change something or try to think of a better plan, it was too late as the song started playing. Mimi would have to think on her feet from this point onward.
​


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Med Class*

@Unlosing Ranger @Hollow @Tenma @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle 



InfIchi said:


> Kyle blinked a little bit, "Well uh... I'm glad to hear so much about everyone! It's always good to see students try to get along and speak to one another... I noticed though we seem to still be some student's uh, short." He looked around the room. "Well One of them at least has to be here... not certain why he isn't." Kyle rubbed his chin, "Anyway's, we should get to starting class soon, but... I think i'll need to step out and make a call first... Speak among yourselves i will return shortly."



Michael sat down in his seat, still copying notes from the pamphlet. As he waited for the other students, he took off his mask once more due to the same itching problem. _"What's with the mask? It always feels like there's a bug or something in here."_ He scratched the back of his head as he turned to the other students. "So,anyone here have plans for tonight? Maybe going into the city?"

*Blake Ackerman - Beach*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *On the Beach after the mission*​"I-I Already... *Sniff* I'm S-Sorry can you give me a few minutes alone?"
> Melaina sits on the ground forwards trying to collect herself.
> @P-X 12



Blake, still a bit unsure on how to act, simply stood there for a moment; he was less than enthused about leaving her behind in such a state, but didn't want to risk making things any worse. He sighed to himself before relenting to Meliena's wishes. "Alright, I'll be going. I'll be back soon." Blake walked over to a vending machine and bought two bottles of water. By the time he got back, five minutes had passed. He decided to pass her a bottle. "Here. Thought it might help you feel better."


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2016)

Colette Eagle
_Glory and Gore_
Halloween Event
2



Colette moved Isaac's head so that it was lying in her lap. "It is against the game rules to seriously hurt your classmates," Colette said, "That's why the all the injuries you've sustained are non life threatening, even if it might feel like you're dying." Isaac groaned. It felt like he was using every muscle in my face. But he did it. The boy saw Colette from upside down, her lips above his eyes and her eyes above his lips. "I've taken your candy bar." Colette said. Isaac's throat felt like it was closing up, as if his skin had swollen, making his throat a lump of solid flesh. He gripped Colette's hand as she stood up to leave. The girl responded by pulling her hand from his grip and walking away, leaving him on his back in shock.



**TO BE CONTINUED**​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 11, 2016)

*Prologue:*
*The Trouble With Speedsters*

Three weeks, it had been three weeks since The Beast, one of the most famous men on planet Earth, decided to impulsively throw his hat in the ring for President of the United States of America. The way elections work in 20xx are much the same as they always have, but there aren’t really just two candidates for President, there are usually some combination of 8 candidates on a general election ballot, there has been much more of a deemphasis on the two party system as interests become _a bit _more varied in the Quirk world.

In a lot of ways the Quirk World had brought everyone together, it didn’t happen all at once that everyone had gotten their quirks. The world collectively understood what it was to be different as quirks manifested exponentially through the generations; it acted as a salve on a lot of the world’s ailments.

It soon became that if you didn’t have a quirk, you loved someone who did, or you knew someone who did and that allowed the world to turn the page on the next chapter.

There will always be those who create an imbalance thinking only of themselves and giving no thoughts to those they hurt in their thirst for more.

More may be called a lot of different things; money and power are static temptations, they are the more.

This different world didn’t care about black or white so much anymore, the way some quirks affected appearance really changed the way people viewed their existence and while religion, race, and gender, were still divisions they were not the same elements of potential discord yet maintained their unity, as what it meant to be human changed.

People who were different, people who were charitable, people who were good and did good works took on a new importance, they were role models. Even politics were more earnest in this world.

So when someone like The Beast who had saved the United States, who had saved the world, who was ostensibly the face of 7 Pillars said he would run for President, well it didn’t matter what party he ran under people would vote for him simply because of who he was. He was honest and he was hard working, that was real and relatable to people but his passion was downright palpable. The electricity he expounded was absolutely rousing, he was impossible for even the dead to ignore and yet...

They didn't say anything to each other, she certainly was not dead but the God's Eye never took her eyes away from the paper she was viewing, she was consciously avoiding the presence of the man sitting in front of her, and in response his cackled with more vibrancy.

This was the war of attrition two of the very best heroes decided to wage upon each other.

"You know I can do this for a very long time, Khristie. At a certain point you’re going to get impatient and annoyed by my mere presence. A little known fact about you is that you have the patience of a speed quirk user."

"The idiot who couldn't pick up a phone to discuss the situation with Garrett Rhodes has slipped even further into delusion by trying to act as though he’s the clairvoyant? I'm really sorry to deconstruct the personal avatar you’ve built for yourself, but the idiot savant thing isn't the little known fact about you, you're an actual idiot."

She pulled herself back not wanting to give him the satisfaction of knowing the depths of her frustration with his antics. This wasn’t an unfamiliar feeling for the God's Eye, this was typical of her fellow Pillar, never thinking and jumping into the fray regardless of the repercussions simply because it was what seemed to be the right thing. When she was a member of the 7 Pillars it was her quirk and abilities as a decision-maker that enabled them to harness that strong sense of justice to the utmost efficiency as the God’s Eye got the most out of The Beast, but in turn his marvelous abilities allowed her powerful mind to be used to it’s utmost capability.

"We can't always wait for you to act, sometimes there's a knock at the door, and you can't ignore it. Everything we've fought for, everything we're fighting for, the world where everyone is saved, do you think if Rhodes does this, if he closes our hearts from the rest of the world that we really saved everyone? You’ve been a hero for more than half of your life is this really the future you’ve spent that life fighting for?"

"That's not the point." She shot back an immediate answer no longer able to veil her frustrations. "Have you even thought of what happens if you win? Everything you’re promising them, you can’t fail, failure for you would be a failure for the entire hero community. We’d be pinning all of our hopes on you and honestly Brock what if you’re not as good as you think you are? If you’re even 1% less than your absolute best do you really think you can succeed?”

The lightning abated now as the energy in the room changed, she had put the papers down and now they were really having the conversation.

“You’re right, I didn’t think about the repercussions of my actions until after I acted, hell some of the stuff you’re bringing up now aren’t the exactly the same consequences I had even laid out for myself. That’s why I’m here though…

Khristie.

You should run with me.”

It took a lot to make Gwendolyne Khristie crack but not even she could keep a stone cold disposition before a man with a future she could not predict.

“You’re seriously asking me to be your running mate in one of the worst ideas you’ve ever had, because….” She twirled her fingers incredulous in tone as she awaited what he could possibly have to say next.

“We’re an amazing team. With us working together think of all the progress we were making in putting everything back together…I know the 7/5 bombings changed things, I realized why you weren’t someone who could just trust the better nature of others. I finally understood after the bomb, after Chicago even, that maybe people like you and that quirkless kid in New York were necessary evils to stop the real one.”

“We need to be able to do more we need to affect more change and in order to do that we can’t just be the heroes who come in and save the day, we have to be the leaders who make the tomorrow we’re all fighting for. I told them to pin their hopes on my back and yeah it may be Brock being Brock to you, Khristie, and I understand what I’m doing is much bigger than me but I can’t step aside and just watch it all go to hell. Not after everything we did to put America back together after the Fire Sale.”

“How do you know that this is _the path_?”

“The same reason I’m here asking you to do this with me, I just know. We’ve been through the shit together, I know that when me and you are on the same team that team is the one that usually wins. So what do you say?”

She didn’t say anything at first taking a moment to process his words and the feelings behind them. Everyone was impacted by what had happened on the day of the bombings, the Pillars were all searching for answers in their own way. God’s Eye came to GHH and The Beast had decided to run for office, very different paths but being who they were their paths were entwined.

_“I’ll think about it….” _She offered little beside that and moved to take back the reins of the conversation.

“Since you’re here though…”

To be honest she did not need to glean into the near or far future in order to know this is how it would always end up.

“I think it would be nice of you to spend some time with some of my kids here at GHH. If it’s about the better tomorrow then you need to give them the benefit of your experience if only briefly.”

Bringing his fist to his chin the hulking Beast launched himself into cogitation shrugging his shoulders with frenetic flair.

“You’re absolutely right, I definitely need to spend time with the kids? What did you have in mind?”

“Well there are two I’d very much like you to meet but they’re otherwise engaged in our new Arena program. I’m actually going to have to cut this short as I must divert my attention to them, but…”

She didn’t need to think about what kids that Brock needed to spend time with, she already had them picked out.

“I have a group of speedsters with great potential but they really lack solid skills, I’d like for you to spend some time with them. There’s one other student, she’s an empath not a speedster but she’s a little troubled. She could use your guidance to light the way for her.” The God’s Eye stood up and scribbled furiously on a piece of paper she in turn handed to the Beast as she beckoned for him to leave with her. “Here give this to my receptionist, she’ll help you locate these kids. Take them out, spend some time with them let them get to know you. They really need it, they’re all talented but they are all in danger of seeing their ranks drop.”​


----------



## Hollow (Nov 11, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Golden Eagle’s Dorm - Early Morning_

*Wrecking Ball*
*Prologue*​It's already been more than a month since classes started and, after the first few weeks when everything was too new and unpredictable for any form of schedule to be followed, Mimi was finally able to fall into a perfectly planned routine. Some people dread the idea of following a strict routine, preferring to do things day by day. Mimi, on the other hand, is the opposite. For the blonde teenager, it's a comfort to know what, when and where something is going to happen and, given she didn't have their Headmistress's impressive powers, the only way she knew to accomplish this was to keep herself on a tight schedule.

That's not to say, however, that her time is filled with only studying, work and training. Of course not. Maybe she didn't dedicate as much time to her friends as she did to her studies yet Mimi still made time to spend with the small group of people she was gradually getting closer with, like her fellow Golden Eagle students, some of the members in her Gymnastics Club and even some people she sought to hang out with during her breaks. Taking the time to rest and play is important and something Mimi's mom always made sure to remind her of at the end of their bi-weekly calls.

Of course, unpredictable things can happen anytime. But there's a definite limit to how chaotic a situation can get inside a school campus. Besides random encounters with other students, the Jack Sisters had called her for a job once or twice, though it was always something harmless like fixing someone's window or helping the old lady from the second floor with grocery shopping. It all contributed to the girl believing she would be comfortably following the same routine for the rest of the school year.

Leaning back on her chair, her arms stretching up as a jaw-breaking yawn popped out of her mouth, Mimi took a small break from her studying to have a look at the clock sitting at the corner of her desk. It was nearly 7am, time for her to tidy up and eat some breakfast before heading to work. This was usually the time she would wake up but mid-terms were probably going to start soon and she wanted to be ready. If her name wasn't at the top of the list when results were announced at the end of this semester, she'd force herself to swim thirty laps in the sea during the cold of winter so the cold water would refresh her brain and get it to work properly for the second semester. So that wouldn't be an actual thing, she was waking up an hour earlier everyday to study.

“Freya...” she called her roommate who was currently deep asleep, cuddled inside the comfort of her warm blankets. “Do you want breakfast?”

The only answer that came from her brunette friend was an incoherent mumbling coupled with the girl turning to face the other day. Her answer clear enough for the blonde. Having lived together for this past month, the girls had grown pretty close, forming an almost sister-like bond with each other. That roll, per example, meant Freya didn’t actually care at the moment, but Mimi knew once she got cooking that her friend would get up, enticed by the smell of delicious breakfast.

It was rare for them to be able to eat any of the other meals together, but the two of them sitting for breakfast at the same time every morning was a ritual at this point. Sometimes one of them went to buy something, other times one of them cooked for the other. Their skills in the kitchen were pretty much on par so the results were the same no matter who did it.

As predicted, by the time Mimi was flipping pancakes and stacking them on a plate once baked, Freya was already up and sitting on the table, looking as if she was still half asleep. Once their simple breakfast was done, the blonde set the plate on the table and got the honey, syrup, sugar, cinnamon and butter from the fridge while Freya was already digging into her first pancake.

It’s a good feeling, to see other people eat. Fill their tummies with something good that would give them strength to face whatever may come.

Cleaning their small kitchen, after breakfast, is a task the two do together before taking turns to use the bathroom. They were already past the discomfort of getting dressed in front of the other, but given their bathroom was also rather small, it was better for them to take turns so as to not make it crowded. Afterwards, they’d set off together and split up half way, wishing each other good luck. It was comfortable, living together with Freya, and each day Mimi was grateful they had paired up with one another.

A Saturday. As every other in the past few weeks, Mimi headed to the café where she worked to open the place up. Currently, there were only 3 other people working there, besides Mimi and their boss, Mrs. Vince, and they all agreed that, given the teen could only work weekends, she’d be the one to open and close the place both days. It was something the blonde had been nervous about when she started out but it was fairly easy work.

After putting on her working outfit, she would have to, first, a cleaning sweep of the place, to make sure the area was ready to receive customers. Second, restocking the display cases with the fresh cakes and pastries Regina left ready in the back kitchen before heading upstairs for her morning sleep, minutes before Mimi showed up. Third, unlocking the back door that lead to a small garden where people could choose to eat if they wanted to enjoy the day or smoke. Lastly, she only had to unlock the front door and switch the sign to say ‘open’ instead.

The first wave of customers wouldn’t show up until around 9am so she still had time to sweep the street in front of the café. After that, though, she’d be on her own for the morning shift. Caroline would show up during lunch time, to give her a hand, and Suzy would also come in mid-afternoon, when the flow of customers raised to the peak during snack-time.

All in all, though, Mimi thought as she looked up at the clear blue sky with a small smile, a hand raised to shade her eyes from the unusually bright October sun, it was starting to look like it would be a wonderful day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 11, 2016)

*The God's Eye aka Gwen Khristie*
*Halloween Event*


The God’s Eye held many secrets from the world and those closest to her but what was a rather terribly kept secret…

When she had come to become the Head Mistress of GHH the God’s Eye was allotted the full support of the schools Board of Trustees, they had known her reputation but they had also known her reputation for results. The reason why this is important to note is that if she had wanted to the God’s Eye could have abolished the Candy Wars.

The brim of her top hat hid her tiara a rare smile on her face. She was getting to combine a litany of her favorite elements into one tonight. Her shoulders were sharp and padded, wide lapels, her jacket long but broke inward clinging to her contours to highlight a smooth, panache, statuesque form. It had been some time since she got to do something she had deemed fun.




Gwendolyne stuck to the alleyways, using her skeleton key to go into locked areas and traverse the battlegrounds of Candy War like a suave phantasm unencumbered by the same restrictions as others. Being who she was her perception was also sharper she wasn’t going to make herself known unless the right situation piqued her interest.

What was the right situation? Well in what one would find unexpected she herself hadn’t tried to look for it, instead allow it to come to her. This was an opportunity for her to see her freshman class use resources outside of their quirks, this was a skill deemed important by not only God’s Eye but also her staff with rare unity.

The results around GHH’s Halloween Town were definitely varied; there was one very particularly pitiable soul that had caught her eyes. She watched from afar as he quite literally ended face down in the muck with a sheet draped over him all the while accruing the spoils of war.

Now in order to understand why one of the 7 Pillars, one of the greatest heroes on the entire planet, was about to spend anytime with a student who was one of the lowest ranked of her top 200 you had to understand the theory of strong link-weak link. 

The Pillars operated as a unit of elite heroes who could theoretically be the strong link on any team, but that would not be the case for every team of heroes. Sometimes there would be those with weaknesses that could prove detriments but the reality is that they were needed to fill the ranks just as well. There was more to being a hero then fighting with a cool quirk.

Deprimeun Lepire was going to be a practicing hero because of whom his family was and it was the God’s Eyes job to make sure that if he could never be a strong link then he would not be the weak link that got someone killed.

_*“Le Pire, what are you doing down there? You only have 6 pieces, how are you ever going to raise your class ranking if you don’t pick yourself up?”*_​@Wizzrobevox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2016)

Colette Eagle
_Beauty and The Beast_
Prologue
____________________________________


________________________________

The large courtyard was littered with debris. A powerful breeze tore at her black silk shirt as Colette made her way across it to Dr. Henderson's office like she had every Saturday over the last six weeks. If the girl could feel, the gust of wind would have evoked a feeling like the fingers of fate were caressing her body. Arriving at the doorsteps of the psychologist's office, Colette stepped over the body of a dead squirrel lying next to a bottle of empty vodka without a trace of care or concern. When Colette entered the dark office that smelled much more akin to a bar, she saw what appeared to be a human figure slumped over a desk.

Katrina had dozed off, into a dreamless oblivion, for what seemed like seconds but was in fact hours. At the sound of her doorknob twisting, the woman awoke hungover, the inner surface of her skull pulsing like a single, giant nerve being chewed on by some ruminant animal. Her head was pounding and her vision skewed in some way and she was vaguely amazed at being alive and wasn't exactly sure that it was worth it. There days when Katrina left her sessions physically and emotionally drained after hearing the anguish pour out from some of Grand Heroic High students like blood from a gaping wound. "Don’t let anyone ever tell you different, psychotherapy is one of the most taxing endeavors known to mankind..." the guidance counselor slurred drunkenly, lifting her face from a puddle of saliva and sticky remnants of alcohol that pooled on her desk. Prior to becoming a therapist, Katrina had done all sorts of work, from being an exotic dancer for old rich men to serving as a sidekick for the greatest man that had ever lived, and still, there was nothing that compared to confronting human misery hour after hour and bearing the responsibility for easing that misery using only one’s mind and mouth. At its best, it was tremendously uplifting for Katrina to watch a patient open up, breathe, let go of their pain. At its worst, like it was yesterday for Katrina, was like surfing in a cesspool struggling for balance while being slapped with wave after putrid wave. "What can I help you with...um-" Katrina paused to pick her brain, she didn't recall scheduling anyone for an appointment today.

"Colette. You summoned me here." The standing girl said unmoved, assisting the teacher in filling in the gaps of her memory.

"Oh yes yes. I remember, please take a seat. I apologize." Katrina shook her head, even though she was lying. With the utilization of her quirk, Katrina glided through the office as steadily as a vacuum machine, seeking, finding, and setting to rights her mess. She made mirrors of every window, to catch the sun. In no time at all, the office was clean, scrubbed and immaculate. Even the curtains were washed. When everything was finished, Katrina plopped down in her chair across from Colette. "Sorry for the mess, it's typically cluttered in here, but not a dump. I just think that a neat office is the sign of a boring person, that's all. And I don't really like to associate with boring people if I can help it. SO! How are you feeling?" Colette just stared at Katrina. "Sorry, wrong question..." Katrina laughed. "Well, we're 44 days into the semester, what do you think of your classmates?"

"Instead of letting their emotions run amok, they could use their minds as tools to build or create realities that serve them better." Colette replied dully. The girl's response piqued Katrina's interest, causing the guidance counselor to lean forward in her seat.

"Please, elaborate."

"Emotions can get in the way of truth-seeking. My classmates do not possess and are frankly incapable of interpreting and integrating information in a neutral way."

"Do any examples come to mind?" Katrina asked, grabbing her clipboard and pen, ready to take notes.

"Camila, my roommate is an easy example. As an empath, I am very conscious of the corrosive power of envy. It is this emotion, more than any other, which lays behind human unhappiness. She's not as efficient as she could potentially be."

"I see, I see..." Katrina mumbled scribbling onto the clipboard. Finishing her notes, Katrina pushed herself back from her desk and crossed her legs. With arms folded as well, she looked at Colette in the eyes. "Have you considered not being so critical your classmates' situations? Instead, you could try to see their situations in a positive and creative light with a vision for how the present situation relates to their further spiritual development? As an empath, you're better than anyone at doing this. You could help your classmates understand that they are exactly where they need to be in order to take the next step in their development. It's not about fighting their problems, darkness, or drama on a personality level, but lighting the inner being of another person. Helping them become aware. Through your quirk, you can touch the soul of another person, Colette."

"I thought part of the idea of having therapy was putting one in touch with his or her feelings," Colette critiqued blandly, "What we are doing currently has nothing to do with that."

"See, that's where you're wrong!" Katrina rose from her seat and slammed both palms on her desk excited. "I'm trying to teach you the capacity of being present for your classmates with an open heart, to meet that which is already perfect within that person. Maybe, then maybe, you can gain a better knowledge of yourself."

"For the overwhelming majority of the human race, the benefit of personal growth and self-discovery is that we become better human beings with the strength to endure and carry on, and then we may experience something "magical" when we begin to reach out to others. Dr. Henderson, let me remind you that I don't possess emotions, therefore, discovering a feeling that is so rewarding and fulfilling to me...simply is not possible."

**RING** **RING** **RING**

Katrina and Colette both directed their attention towards the timer that was now going off on the guidance couselor's desk. "Dr. Henderson, our time's up," Colette said in a matter-of-fact style.

"I believe you're right," Katrina smiled, "Same time next week? I promise I won't forget next time."

"That's compatible with my schedule." Colette replied getting up from her seat and heading towards the door. As Colette left her office, Katrina waved and offered a smile, both of which Colette did not return. Once again, the girl found herself outside crossing the courtyard that had since been cleaned. For Colette, Grand Heroics High was truly the highest and the lowest of all worlds . It offered the most beautiful senses, the most exquisite emotions...the most malevolent desires, and the darkest deeds. But perhaps it was meant to be so. Perhaps without the lows, the highs could not be reached.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 11, 2016)

Enter: Vino Ventonelli

The Heroic Delinquent




In today's society the title of hero comes with many connotations. When one hears the word Hero several implications spring forward. They think of self sacrifice, virtuous values, a heart of gold and an unwavering conviction. What they don't picture is a killer, an ex-killer at that. They don't see a chain smoker. They don't see their hero being a pot head. Truth be told, no one ever saw Vino Ventonelli as a hero. They could never imagine that the sinful speedster would be their hero.

     Vino was in the zone, in his environment, and in top form. The universe was beginning to point in the direction of the young Ventonelli. With his side kick assignment finished Vino found himself dreading the return back to his prosaic school life. Dull, and uninteresting, he was determined to kill himself before being subjected to another history class with God's Eye. He didn't care how hot and mysterious she was.

   As he awoke from his 12 pm nap a singular thought took hold of the crimson speedster. Pussy. He put on the best leather jacket he had, slicked back his naturally suave Italian hair and looked at the magnificent sight that was projected through the bathroom mirror.


"It is time to hunt." He uttered the words to himself as if they were a mantra, and with a single step forward Vino Ventonelli dashed out of his room with superhuman speed and agility, chasing after whatever short skirt came his way.

Angie Gomez was Vino Ventonelli's flavor of the month. A large bust, slim waist blonde with the Beverly Hills beauty that attracted many coupled with the Jersey Shore intelligence that made her an easy target for Vino's wit.



*Spoiler*: _Angie Gomez_ 









"Did you really rob a bank?" The blonde asked.

"You know it babe. Even held a gun, got to fire at some cock sucking security guards who called themselves The Elite Four. Bunch of Pokemon fuckboy's if you ask me."

    The red heads charm reeled her in. He was well versed in dealing with this standard of woman. They were simple, easy, and one dimensional. Vino loved women, treasured them, he loved beautiful women even more, but complex girls were like fine wine. One of a kind.

  "Oh Vino you're soooo cool." The blonde planted a soft kiss onto the delinquents lips, which pleased the young Casanova greatly.

   "Did you hear about that hero visiting Grand Heroics?" She took his utter confusion as a no and proceeded to elaborate. "They call him The Beast, one of those legendary Seven Pillars who saved the world from some dungeons and dragons geek who took over New York with some gizmos or some wacky shit. This Beast guy.... I heard he's got a big di-"

All five of the speedster's senses froze into stasis as if he were possessed. Everything went into stasis, no it was more as if the world was slowed down. Like a video played in slow motion, he could see subtle particles move through the air, hear the whisper of wind caress his cheeks, feel the humidity in the air so acutely it felt like a hot breath engulfed him. For the first time in his life Vino could no longer feel the restless impatience that took hold of him. It no longer felt like the world was trailing behind, while he waited for it to catch up. Everything came together with perfect unity. The world no longer felt fragmented. It all came together with perfect congruence, remarkable harmony. Almost like a...Great Flow.

"Earth to Vino." Angie Gomez shook the red head back to reality.

"What?" He said flatly.

"Are you ok? It's like you were in another world."


"I'm fine." He said with a hint of incredulity. "I've never felt better"

There was truth to his words because he had never in his hedonistic life felt the rush he was experiencing now. It was euphoric, that feeling that he was getting. Like those scenes from classic cartoons where a character is drawn by an alluring scent. Vino had ditched his side piece and let his senses guide him as he searched for the origin of the flow he was sensing.

In typical Vino fashion, his senses had led him to the presence of a rare beauty. Without realizing his surroundings Vino had ended up outside the massive courthouse outside GHH's Building of Mental health. The fair skinned beauty that stood before him was able to break him from his trance. Displaying consummate sensory ability that rivaled a hound Vino shifted his focus toward the girl's direction after catching a whiff of her peculiar yet alluring odor.

He took a moment to open his eyes, fearing that the euphoria he was feeling was merely a dream. The cyan haired petite girl met his gaze and from that moment on Vino knew he was hooked. He had made it a personal mission to make a mental catalogue of the girls in the freshman class, ranking them by their beauty, and personality types. Ranked from D to A, he categorized the woman that caught his eye into these fictional classes. However, there lied an outlier; the select few who could not be placed into a singular category. His rare gems, the broken, the misunderstood, and the dangerous. Vino Ventonelli knew right then and there that Colette Eagle was his rare gem.

"I would like you to carry my seed." He blurted out.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 11, 2016)

((I'm not dead yet.))

Daniel - Beach
@Unlosing Ranger 

"Maybe we can do a light workout together then?"  Melaina suggested, "I find Martial prowess tends to be good to test what you can do."  Daniel considered the offer while she paused for a drink of a waterbottle created out of nowhere.  He wasn't initially sure how to even approach the question, it was a public gym who was he to say who could or couldn't work out there?  But if she wanted to train quirks, how would that even work?  His quirk wasn't really something well suited to using on others, or rather it was a dangerous prospect to.  She continued while he thought, "I need to train my quirk further, I was hoping I could find out more by watching and asking other students. Would you... help me there?"

The whole point of today's excursion was to get used to working with others.  No point in overthinking things, "sure, I'm usually at the gym most of the night."  Committed now but there was a comfortable familiarity of situations where there was no where to go but forward.

She shifted subjects back to the God's Eye discussion.  "She's going to regret not becoming close more, she needs to live some sort of life despite her power doesn't she?  I've never heard of her being close to anyone... Maybe I should... No, what do you think would show us more of her?"

Daniel considered a response but came up empty.  "I don't know that there is, to be honest.  She's the principal and a teacher here, and a hero besides. I wouldn't expect her to open up to students easily.  Maybe when she gets more comfortable in her new roles she'll open up a bit.  Based off of what I've seen in her in class I would guess that the best option to getting close to her would be to excel as a student, she doesn't seem to think much of those that are prone to failure."  Given his history so far that likely excluded him, but at least he had ample areas in which to improve.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 11, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tera it is. You can call me Mel if you want."
> Didn't like titles? She did seem British. Maybe it was something people used to make fun of her?
> "Temeraire? I guess I'll have to read it sometime if a new friend recommends it. Though I wonder what you mean by when you say books are useful and they come alive. I've let my imagination run wild a few times, but never enough to describe it that way."
> 
> ...



"Oh it runs quite wild," Tera smiled, "but I always thought it be a advantage; allows one to see the world in another perspective and not simply conform to rules of reality... not that quirks have not already blurred our understanding of the Universe!"

"Well they can't be chasing the bad guys all the time, can they?" It was an interesting question what did heroes like her Father or Sir Berkley do in their spare time, her dad retired from the business after meeting mother and she wasn't some damsel, quite the opposite of stories held true. Berkley meanwhile kept to himself like any professional hero who might otherwise risk his identity. "It's certainly respectable, and quite interesting to watch I have no doubt."

Tera grasped the book finally running a gloved finger across the spine, "Perhaps, but it seems unfair not to consult my friend on her own favourites."

@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Hero (Nov 11, 2016)

Katrina Henderson
Part 6   
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________











​
Katrina stumbled loudly into the hotel room and clumsily locked the door. "Well, I drankkk enough to s-sustain a small Spanish village *hic*" Katrina hiccuped, fumbling her way into the dark to one of the mattresses. Katrina stretched her body across the mattress and drew Roman in close to her and placed her open hand on his chest, her mouth near his shoulder. When she placed her head on Roman's shoulder, he jolted awake. 

"Wh-what are you doing?" The boy yelled, shoving Katrina away from him with wide eyes.

"I was giving you a hug~" Katrina teases. 

"Y-you-!" Roman fumbled over his words, nearly speechless. 

"Pfft. Do you really think I’d do that? I’m trying to keep warm, idiot. You’re like my overgrown, warm, teddy bear." Katrina smiles moving closer to him. Roman immediately pushes her away. 

"You shouldn’t be doing that." Roman said uncomfortably.

"What’s the problem? You want to be a hero, right? Well, I’m cold, and I need a hero baby, so why don’t you calm the hell down and give me some of that sweet, sweet warmth?"

"Don’t touch me!"

"I’m starting to think you’re self-conscious, Lil Daddy-"

"Ms. Henderson, I really think you should go back to your room."

"C'mon Roman, don't be-" Katrina started to say but was cut off by the teenager.

"LEAVE!" He scolded in a whisper.

Katrina pouts her lips and slips her head off of Roman's bare shoulder and slides out from underneath the covers. As she left, she looked back at Roman. "Jerk." Then she slammed the door behind her.

~ The Next Morning ~

*RING* *RING* *RING*

"Ugh..." Katrina groaned. She had lived to see another day. Consciousness was upon her before she could get out of the way. Her awakening was not a slow, gracious wandering from the halls of sleep, but a forcible ejection. 

*SPLASH*

"Get up." said a familiar voice in a condescending tone. It was Roman, and his hands, he held a now empty pail. Katrina lay sprawled on the edge of the bed, too inebriated to move, spewed up like a broken spider-crab on the tarry shingle of morning. The bright light piercing into the withdrawn curtains did her harm, but not as much as looking at things did. A dusty thudding in her head made the scene before her beat like a pulse. Katrina's mouth felt like it had been used as a latrine by some small creature of the night, and then as its mausoleum. She felt like shit.

"I'm up, I'm up!" Katrina yawned obnoxiously.

"Answer the phone." Roman demanded shoving the device in Katrina's face. The screen read Officer Benton. "He's called you 9 times already." Katrina didn't pay Roman any mind.

"Food? I don't remember ordering take out..." Katrina mused.

"THE PHONE!" Roman raised his voice, officially through with the leading instructor's bullshit.

"Alright, alright, I heard you the first time." Katrina snapped, snatching the phone and shoving Roman away from her as she took the call. While Katrina spoke to Officer Benton, Victor and Kenny were busy snooping around Chaos Angel's quarters.

"What is that putrid smell?" Kenny complained dashing towards the room's window to air it out.

"I don't know, maybe it's this?" Victor said swirling his finger around in a chunky orange and brown substance on the floor. Kenny turned around gasped.

"I think I'm going to be sick..." he muttered as he watched Victor play in what was obviously puke.

~ Meanwhile on the phone ~

Katrina: "You said what?!"
Officer Benton: "I wish I was lying, but yes...the entire residential home for individuals with Alzheimer's...the residents and staff are all gone."
Katrina: "Fuck...I'll be there immediately. Send me your coordinates. See you there-"
Officer Benton: "Yes, I will, but Chaos Angel, before you go, I have something to ask."
Katrina: "Of course, go ahead."
Officer Benton: "I received a report from _The Right Side of Rock Bottom_, it's a bar in town. Apparently there was an unruly red haired woman who left a man tied up in the women's restroom and made off with all the bar's liquor. Do you know anything about this?"
Katrina: "..."
Officer Benton: "Chaos Angel-"
Katrina: "Nope! See ya~"
*click*

Through with her phone call, Katrina turned to face her boys.

"So here's the sitch."

@Wizzrobevox @Karma15 ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Nov 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *The God's Eye aka Gwen Khristie*
> *Halloween Event*
> 
> 
> ...



*Oeil de Dieu et le cul des anges: La femme ma famille déteste*
​He didn't recognized the voice that stated his the title of his lineage, but it quickly imprinted itself upon him. Barging inside his eardrums without so much as a knock as if it was the owned the lease and was demanding it's rent. Removed yet ever present, lacking in almost any real sort of emotion outside of, what could most accurately he described as, a curious military Sargent asking a rhetorical question towards on of their soldiers. Despite this fact it was oddly non-aggressive in it's delivery, and if he had more time to ponder the voice, Deprimeun would have surely have confounded himself with such a description he heard, but he did not have such a luxury. The voice demanded, nay, requires immediate acknowledgment and being the increasingly passive person had found himself becoming, Deprimeun made his head turn on its side to allow the sheet's opening to let in the pale light of the night sky. From here, he could appease the sound's owner with an acceptance of it's presence, which seemed to straying from right in front of him. 


A pair dress shoes foundated two long pant legs, which soon curved into a statuesque figure as a dress shirt and jacket was fluttered against by another, larger jacket more akin to a cape rather than torso wear. The stark white framed the blue dress shirt at a part, red tie bridging up to the figure's neck nape. The flowing sandy hair of the figure seemed to rest against the shoulders of the individual as a top hat covered where her eyes were. The odd thing, though, was that from this angle, the woman seemed to be wearing a visor of some kind. 

0.264 seconds

This woman was the Pillar known as the God's Eye, otherwise known by her numerous titles 'The Overrated Soothsayer' 'The Smell-Feast Psychic' 'The Bespawled Blind Doll' and quite simply 'That Gwen Bitch' by his family. To him, however, she was his principal. 

And all of this came to him in one, sudden, undignified release of intestinal gas sounding not unlike a clown horn.  

He quickly shuffled to his knees and retreated as far as he could, distance totalling up to an unremarkable 3 feet as his back collided with an alleyway wall as he blubbered out barely coherent language. His complete lack of direction in how to act was strayed from a simple fact; He was in the presence of both one of his parents's sworn rivals and his own authority figure on a level he could partially comprehend. How else could someone such as him react believably? What business could she possibly have with him in any case? No, he knew, she had already mentioned it. He had at least that much brain in his skull to his own surprise. It was about his current disgusting behavior of laying face down on the ground. 

It made sense, this entire event was designed with the pretense that even if the students didn't participate in the candy hunt, they were expected, at the very least, to socialize and put on a pleasant display of teenagers enjoying their youth to the fullest. It was not only a way to increase moral and test how well the students could fare without their quirks, but also give the appearance to the world that they were being raised as happy and fulfilled youths participating in social events and becoming more cognitively aware. This kind of thing was no foreign concept to him, but just as well, he had no way of dealing with such an situation, and much like what happened tonight, he'd simply bring down the mood of the event and ruin everyone's time even if he tried to follow his parents directions. 

Despite this realization, still, all he could do is mutter and stammer. What could even say to her? 'Hey, you're the person my family hates'? Even he wasn't that foolish. Just foolish enough to keep his babbling flowing.

He was such an idiot.

@SoulTaker


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2016)

LunarCoast said:


> "Oh it runs quite wild," Tera smiled, "but I always thought it be a advantage; allows one to see the world in another perspective and not simply conform to rules of reality... not that quirks have not already blurred our understanding of the Universe!"





LunarCoast said:


> "Well they can't be chasing the bad guys all the time, can they?" It was an interesting question what did heroes like her Father or Sir Berkley do in their spare time, her dad retired from the business after meeting mother and she wasn't some damsel, quite the opposite of stories held true. Berkley meanwhile kept to himself like any professional hero who might otherwise risk his identity. "It's certainly respectable, and quite interesting to watch I have no doubt."
> 
> Tera grasped the book finally running a gloved finger across the spine, "Perhaps, but it seems unfair not to consult my friend on her own favourites."
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger



Mel nods her head.
"Appreciation for the smaller things is nice. Have you signed up for any of the sports here? Could play volleyball or Tennis together sometime."
Whatever her quirk is it's interesting, sounds like she's saying she can make books real or something. 
_"BlackHoles and baby universes by Steven Hawking, I guess mainly because it seems related to my quirk."_
Melaina has a book appear from existence, the same one by name.
"This one is a rental from the Library."
@LunarCoast


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 11, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Mel nods her head.
> "Appreciation for the smaller things is nice. Have you signed up for any of the sports here? Could play volleyball or Tennis together sometime."
> Whatever her quirk is it's interesting, sounds like she's saying she can make books real or something.
> _"BlackHoles and baby universes by Steven Hawking, I guess mainly because it seems related to my quirk."_
> ...



"Afraid not Mel, perhaps you might show me. You do seem much more in tune than I could ever claim to be in a foreign landscape." Tera eyes grew wide at this revaluation, it caught her off guard. Perhaps she was stereotyping without realising it but she hadn't expected anything beyond perhaps a novel. A scientific essay by arguably the most renowned scientist of this century seemed beyond comprehension until now.

Tera relaxed her posture and nodded, "Excellent choice; I could not ever claim to understand such things, it would make a interesting read. Sadly I have for the most part stuck to fiction and fantasy, maybe the odd comic or manga here or their but nothing substantial on that front." Placing the book firmly down upon the desk, "Although I certainly respect the works of such great minds, and especially those willing to invest time in following their research. I don't suppose it has something to do with your quirk, does it?" Tera asked letting curiosity get the better of her, Mel at the very least was happy to strike a conversation that didn't quickly delve into the realms of peasantry or fandom - granted it was only after he discovered her pedigree - of Kent and Albert respectively. God help the poor souls that got either.

"I do find much knowledge is now locked away within technology, but sadly that is forbidden to me."Tera sighed with finality, it was the last thing she wanted another coma. Perhaps worse than the last... and yet all that knowledge locked away somewhere in her mind.

@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Island (Nov 11, 2016)

*HOPE HANLON*
Golden Eagle Dormitory










​
"I have no idea what I'm doing." The realization came.

It occurred to her that she would have to get used to this new world – meet new people, make some friends, make some enemies, and maybe even talk to some cute boys about science fiction. It was much easier said than done, however, especially when every interaction is a struggle to understand modern-day expressions, references, and others. How was she supposed to know the all these movies quotes and song references? How was she supposed to know the story of that one show, episode for episode? How does everyone know this _except_ her? Do they just spend their afternoons and evenings consuming culture – binge watching some television show in front of a screen?

Another realization. _"Well, actually, yeah, that's probably what they do."_

Hope stood there in the dormitory lobby with just a backpack of supplies – food, water, a compass, a knife, and a first aid kit. She had never traveled through time, so she was unsure where she would end up. If she miscalculated, she could end up in the wrong decade, the wrong century, or even the wrong millennium. It would be better safe than sorry. Still, she couldn't help but feel a little… silly. Here she is, standing there in the middle of this lobby, looking like she just got back from a week-long camping trip. _"I don't think I packed the right stuff."_

A defeated sigh.

She approached the front desk. "Hello. My name is Hope Hanlon. I am here to pick up my key." She really hoped that the receptionist wouldn't ask to any questions – seemingly ordinary questions were incredibly difficult to answer. Where are you from? What is your family like? Where did you go to school before this? _Technically_, she was from San Francisco. _Technically_, her mother was an engineer. _Technically_, her father was a doctor. What happens when she meets somebody who's actually from San Francisco? How about when they talk about their favorite restaurants or their favorite places to hang out? What if somebody asks what _kind _of engineer her mother is or what _kind _of doctor her father is?

Hope wasn't a particularly good liar, so this was going to be… difficult.


----------



## Kei (Nov 11, 2016)

T H E    T R U E   D E M O N    K I N G
Troya
@SoulTaker  ||  @Wizzrobevox

​He remembered. 

He remembered coming home from a long day at school and crying his little eyes out. They were choosing hero names, because all kids with quirks wanted to be heroes. It was like the default path, so of course that at the start of a young age they would be made to choose their hero names if they ever see their dream come to fruition. He remembered being so pumped, because he thought about it. Young Troya was so pumped in to becoming a hero, that he had thought about it so hard and long that when they finally asked he knew it when the teacher first asked.

Though it was too villainous

It wasn't fitting for a true hero​
_He was even sent to the principle office._
​They called up his parents and the principle talked to them, about nipping such dangerous behavior in the bub. What was so dangerous about a name? Troya didn’t understand, why was his name so bad when the asshole beside him wanted to be called Poop Machine! It was almost like the water works were turned on to max, Troya cried all the way home. The students were picking on him and now the teachers thought he was weird. 

Though he remembered his mother as soon as the door closed, she brought him in her arms and pat his back.

_“What made you come up with that name?” _She asked, it wasn’t stern but sweet and smooth, like she really wanted to know. 

_“Because I wanna….” _Troya buried his face in his mother’s stomach, _“Because I wanna beat God’s Eye! I wanna beat the seven pillars!”_

He remembered how gently she laughed as she made him look up at her.

_“Then I think that is a wonderfully fitting name.”_​
_*“G O D’ S     E Y E!”*_​
Troya huffed as his eyes burned with such brightness that it rivaled the sun. He was bruised up from previous fights, but there was no sign of candy. They weren’t his prey, no, they didn’t get the pleasure of running through his head 24/7. They didn’t get the pleasure of having someone like him chase after them. No one was a worthy prey. A worthy rival, a worthy game, and the greatest hurdle. 

_“God Killer~”_​
Troya remembered how brightly she smiled

_“That’s a beautiful name. Your True Hero's Name”_​
Troya broke into a smile, _*“ I     F I N A L L Y        F O U N D      Y O U!”*_

He pointed to her body, “You know, you could have made it easier for me to find you right? It’s kind of unfair that you made me deal with all these_* fuckin chumps *_before getting to you.”

Troya broke out into a full cheese grin as he got his body ready to launch

“Or did you use me to teach them a lesson?” Troya thought for a minute as his body tensed up, “When you go up against the best.”

_*“You’ve gotta be put down with the rest.”*_​


----------



## Island (Nov 11, 2016)

*THE RETURN OF THE KING*
Halloween Night











​*"STEP ASIDE, FOURS." *He commanded. *"A TEN IS COMING THROUGH."* On a scale from one to ten, these plebeians were fours, fives, or maybe sixes. There were a few unfortunate twos and threes, of course, but he made sure to look as far away from them as he could. Out of sight, out of mind. If he couldn't see them, they didn't exist. That's totally how that worked, right?

William Westley, with a gigantic gold crown on his head and a flowing silk robe wrapped around his body, made his way through a crowd of students. It was a simple plan, really. It couldn't possibly go wrong. The king had money. The peasantry did not. All he had to do was make the offer. The peasantry would exchange their candy for the king's fortune. What would it take? A hundred dollars per candy? That would work, right? Who in their right minds would turn an offer like that down? That's how much a plebeian made in a month or something, right?

_"Man, it's good to be the king."_ Westley climbed onto a large rock overlooking the crowd, nearly falling off on the way up. He'd certainly gotten into better shape over the last couple months but was still embarrassingly uncoordinated compared to his classmates.

*"LISTEN UP!** MY SUBJECTS, YOUR BENEVOLENT MONARCH, WILLIAM THE FIRST, IS HERE TO MAKE YOU A GENEROUS OFFER!"* Everything the darkness touches is his kingdom. *"EXCHANGE YOUR CANDY HERE - A HUNDRED DOLLARS A POP - NO STRINGS ATTACHED!"*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 12, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman - Beach*
> 
> 
> 
> Blake, still a bit unsure on how to act, simply stood there for a moment; he was less than enthused about leaving her behind in such a state, but didn't want to risk making things any worse. He sighed to himself before relenting to Meliena's wishes. "Alright, I'll be going. I'll be back soon." Blake walked over to a vending machine and bought two bottles of water. By the time he got back, five minutes had passed. He decided to pass her a bottle. "Here. Thought it might help you feel better."


    Melaina weeps openly for two minutes before slowly stopping, she takes a deep breath.
Then assumes a stance of meditation taking natural breaths to forget everything. A stance she's watched her mother take at times. She finds herself in an imaginary void floating through nothingness and concentrates. She has to keep control of herself. Find her center, who she is. She finds a burning desire in herself to test her quirk further despite her fears of them. An eagerness she has to go through to grow so she doesn't become what she fears,an uncontrollable blackhole.

   Melaina raises her hand and uses her quirk it hungrily sucks up the air around her arm and as a result whips the sand around her into a frenzy. "NGH!" The sand blasts on her face, cutting deeply before she stops using her quirk; then, she releases it. "HAH!" A large crater and explosion of sand is created by the release of the air some distance away. Though the process was hardly perfect it a was good way of getting stress out. A catharsis, the steam of water comes off the arm she used and pain to go with it... It would have been suicidal to use this against Shatter in its current state.

"Hah Hah Hah." Blake walks in a minute later offering a water bottle which is downed within seconds by Mel."Thank you for the help. It... means a lot, more than you'd know." Blake sees a bloodied Mel even though it has only been 5 minutes.
@P-X 12 


LunarCoast said:


> "Afraid not Mel, perhaps you might show me. You do seem much more in tune than I could ever claim to be in a foreign landscape." Tera eyes grew wide at this revaluation, it caught her off guard. Perhaps she was stereotyping without realising it but she hadn't expected anything beyond perhaps a novel. A scientific essay by arguably the most renowned scientist of this century seemed beyond comprehension until now.
> 
> Tera relaxed her posture and nodded, "Excellent choice; I could not ever claim to understand such things, it would make a interesting read. Sadly I have for the most part stuck to fiction and fantasy, maybe the odd comic or manga here or their but nothing substantial on that front." Placing the book firmly down upon the desk, "Although I certainly respect the works of such great minds, and especially those willing to invest time in following their research. I don't suppose it has something to do with your quirk, does it?" Tera asked letting curiosity get the better of her, Mel at the very least was happy to strike a conversation that didn't quickly delve into the realms of peasantry or fandom - granted it was only after he discovered her pedigree - of Kent and Albert respectively. God help the poor souls that got either.
> 
> ...


"I have to be aware of the dangers of my quirk and what it could be connected to. In it's higher limits it's theoretically possible to create darkmatter. It'd take a country decades and trillions of dollars of what I could possibly do for free in comparison once I learn to fully control it. It could be the key to interstellar space travel if they figure out how quirks like mine work fully. 

I alter the surroundings around me to change mass, yet have the object retain it's form while it's properties change to some degree. This breaks fundamental rules of the universe that were thought impossible; a rather terrifying weight... Though so do most quirks." Melaina nods, that was the best way she could sum up her conceptually complicated quirk. The book Mel had out disappears.
"Can I see your quirk in action Tera?"
It's a rather bold thing to ask of her, but Mel shared what she could to her.
@LunarCoast 



WorkingMoogle said:


> ((I'm not dead yet.))
> 
> Daniel - Beach
> @Unlosing Ranger
> ...


"So we have to accelerate above the other students? That seems hollow... Maybe? Maybe we should prove ourselves the better of her companions instead? If we prove ourselves stronger than them wouldn't we get the chance to do so for sure?"
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle 


> *Michael il-Yeong - Med Class*
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger @Hollow @Tenma @WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle
> 
> ...


"You can give me a call if you want to meet up somewhere."
@P-X 12 


Kei said:


> The Fire At Night
> Troya || Richard Castillo
> Halloween Event
> 
> ...





> Melaina didn't have that many stakes involved in this contest to get candy and it'd be rather easy for her to make the candy unstealable with her quirk even if it wasn't allowed. One of those hard to prove she's using her quirk types that she is; she stuffs the candy down her bra and makes it disappear from existence within the bra itself so the candy doesn't melt.
> 
> She didn't really like the stuff really, but... She had a different idea, she followed Ricardo around like a lost puppy watching students try to steal candy from him. Trying to learn from his movements and the mistakes the other students made.
> @Kei


No one besides a silver haired boy approached Richard, Mel swears she has seen that person before, but she doesn't recall meeting such a boy. It was probably just the costume.

Melaina jumps down a tree she was watching from and confronts Richard.
"I was hoping some people would start some fights with you so I could watch and learn. It looks like I'm forced to confront you because no one else will."
A simple thing to start off the confrontation. She probably should have attacked him without giving him notice, but that's not heroic. Though she's dressed as a witch right now, not all that heroic and hardly garb suited to combat use of her quirk.
"So how do you like to start?"
@Kei


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 12, 2016)

Enter: The Clown
@Tenma
 
"Halloween? I don't do Halloween, and I certainly don't do costumes." Roman told his roommate Donovan when he brought up the Candy War event. The young hero had just returned from his last assignment and his behavior had been strange, more than usual.

"I don't either, believe me man. But it is a holiday... and the whole school as well as town is out there tonight. I just figured you would want to be out there you know, I hear there will be a dance and figured that would be an incentive for you since you know....Freya." Donovan said. This had immediately raised a red flag for Roman. The fact that his roommate had already deduced the nature of his and Freya's relationship(or whatever it was), was not reassuring.It meant that the two had either grown close over the past few weeks or his attraction to Freya was more conspicuous than he thought,

"Wait, who told you about that." Roman questioned. "Ugh, forget it. Freya and me... that ship sunk the moment I rejected her to run off and go fight an army of killer clowns. As far as I know, she hates my guts."

Donovan's eyebrow raised, "Dude you got into a fight with killer clowns? I spent the last week prepping for mid terms and you were off getting it in with clowns?!"

"That's beside the point Donovan. Freya and me, I think we're done. If your intention was to get me out there tonight in some attempt at matching us up I appreciate the sentiment but there's no point."

"Permanence, perseverance and persistence in spite of all obstacles, discouragements, and impossibilities: It is this, that in all things distinguishes the strong soul from the weak." Donovan quoted. "Thomas-"

   "Thomas Carlyle, I know." Roman interjected. "Quote all you want but my ass will remain inside. Freya or not, you'll never catch my black ass out there in a costume."

  "I see.It appears you aren't as smart as I thought. I'm not what you would versed in relationships but I do know psychology. Woman, no matter how rigid they may appear, are attracted by displays of strength, power, and more importantly courage. It's simple biology. Females tend to gravitate to the more superior suitor when choosing their offspring." Donovan persisted.
 
 "If you were to say; I don't know, partake in this Candy War event disguised as a competitor, surprise Freya with your presence and confess your love, admit to your mistakes, and sweep her off her feet, she might just fall for you again. But then again I'm not cupid, nor a psychologist, so what the hell do I know?"

Roman forgot just how smart and perceptive Donovan was, it even scared him a bit.

    "Fuck all of that. Why should I care if she forgives me or not. I'm here to be a hero, not to be liked." Roman stated bluntly. He rolled out of his bed and slid into his sneakers.

   "Where are you going?" Donovan wondered.

 "Out.... to train." Before he could be questioned further Roman left the room leaving behind a smiling Donovan.

    "Oh Roman, you are more transparent than I thought."

_-1 Hour Later_
Amidst the shadows, a cloaked figure crept through the night, seeking refuge in the darkness.

"What the hell am I doing?" Roman Durosier, was clad in a full body clown suit, his mask hiding the frustration hidden behind his visage of calm.

_Spirits beware, the masked clown would strike the hearts of the fearful. Roman Durosier sought out in the night to seek the ultimate prize, the warrior princess' heart. And in his endeavor at reconciliation he would face off against the sly fox, whose fiendish paws threatened to ravage the body of his one true love.
_
To be continued..... ​ 



​


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 12, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I have to be aware of the dangers of my quirk and what it could be connected to. In it's higher limits it's theoretically possible to create darkmatter. It'd take a country decades and trillions of dollars of what I could possibly do for free in comparison once I learn to fully control it. It could be the key to interstellar space travel if they figure out how quirks like mine work fully.
> 
> I alter the surroundings around me to change mass, yet have the object retain it's form while it's properties change to some degree. This breaks fundamental rules of the universe that were thought impossible; a rather terrifying weight... Though so do most quirks." Melaina nods, that was the best way she could sum up her conceptually complicated quirk. The book Mel had out disappears.
> "Can I see your quirk in action Tera?"
> It's a rather bold thing to ask of her, but Mel shared what she could to her.



"Most certainly," The young heroine turns returning the book to it's rightful place, instead pulling on a book of black leather, a thin strip of cloth ran along the binding, "this would be one of my father's favourites, _Gylfaginning_." Removing the glove from her left hand she flipped the tome open, _Chapter 36._ Finally placing the palm of her hand firmly against the page Tera pulled it slowly away a pair of ravens manifesting themselves, "Meet Odin's birds, Huginn and Muninn."

*"Góthan dag!"* Huginn sqwarked

"That means 'Good day'." She paused a moment to comprehend and translate the two ravens as they began to squabble ignoring the pair, leaving the book open she placed it upon the table Huginn taking perch on Tera's right and Muninn making the attempt for Mel's left. 

"It works on objects too." She explained pulling another book free this one a soft back with a more obvious title, _House of Shattered Wings, _repeating the process this time a cloak formed upon her shoulders slightly transparent as if trapped between the reality of this world and another. "Sadly it has limitations, original texts such as first editions or even the authors own copy tend to be much stronger, like Muninn there. Re-prints or later editions weaker; like this cloak. Furthermore, the characters and objects retained their 'personality', and while they are inclined to serve me they have no contract obligation to do so. And of course the more powerful the object or entity the more concentration it takes to sustain them."

@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Island (Nov 12, 2016)

*VIVE LA RÉSISTANCE?!*
Halloween Night











​"Twenty-four. Twenty-five." The young man counted his hull. "Twenty-six. Twenty-seven." It was pocket change – loose change that had fallen between the cracks of his couch, ragged bills that been left in his pants pocket on laundry day. Only three thousand dollars. He'd make up the deficit in approximately...

"Hey! This is a _rock_! Those ungrateful little-" He was their king! They were his subjects! They were supposed to love him! Not swindle him! How dare they?! They won't get away with this! He was benevolent, yes, but he was also just! And justice shall be served!

Westley tossed the rock aside. "Hmph."

"Let them eat cake." It was phrase commonly attributed to Marie Antoinette, Archduchess of Austria and Queen Consort of France. It was supposed to represent the obliviousness and selfishness of the upper class prior to the revolution. Westley didn't know this, however. He just knew it was uttered by a famous princess, one that lost her head, but a famous princess nonetheless.

He was such a benevolent ruler. How could they treat him like this? How could they look upon them and… cheat him like this? Well. They _were_ the dregs of society, the unwashed masses.

William the Benevolent, as he styled himself, walked through the park, carrying a large sack of candy. It was certainly bothersome that some scoundrel cheated him like this, but he was better than that. He wouldn't let it get to him. If he got upset everything a peasant did something dishonest, he wouldn't be able to leave his palace in the morning. It was in their nature, after all, just like it was in his nature to rule as a righteous monarch.

*CRUNCH.*

He heard the sound of footsteps against fallen leaves.

"Uh oh." The Jacobins! It was an uprising against his divine right! Where was his muscle when he needed them? Where was his _Garde du Corps_?!

Who could have anticipated that some plebeians would mug him of his hard-earned candy! Anyone, realistically, but that wasn't the point! The revolution was here! What was he to do?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 13, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Med Class*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You can give me a call if you want to meet up somewhere."
> @P-X 12



"Well, I'll definitely keep that in mind later." Michael took his mask in his hands as he reached into it, grabbing and throwing out what looked to be a twig.

*Later on . . .*

*Halloween Bash Pt. 1*​
Michael walked through the streets of the city, candy clutched between his fingers, as he kept his eye out for other people out to attack him. Even now, he was all but clueless as to why he even bothered to take part in the entire ordeal. He obviously wasn't willing to have to fight anyone else right now, much less people he knows, and he was certain that the prize for this, whatever prize there was for this, was never going to be worth actually going the distance for this. _"Eh,"_ he thought to himself as he shrugged. _"Beats staying inside for the whole night, I guess. Plus who knows, maybe I'll find something fun to do." _

Michael walked down the walkway before hearing the distinct pitter-patter of sneakers loudly pressing on the ground, it emanating from behind him. He immediately snapped to look behind him, only to be greeted by a steel pipe. Blocking the strike with his arms, Michael got knocked back into an alleyway by the force of the blow. Michael jumped back towards his feet as he was surrounded by four different costumed individuals; a dinosaur, a mummy, a horror movie slasher and some sort of zombie, all wearing matching masks. His chocolate bar was dropped on the floor, collected by the slasher and stored in a bag filled with candy. From their heights and marks on their differing costumes, Michael concluded they were most likely students. "So, who's the one who cheap shot me?" 

His answer was given in the form of him getting charged by the slasher whilst the dinosaur threw a sizable rock. Countering, Michael met the first one's charge and gripped the pipe and arm with each hand and threw the student clean over his head and towards the other, causing him to fly through the air until he hit the other. As the rock fell, Michael caught it and threw it at the zombie, hitting him straight in the face and cracking his helmet before moving in and delivering a spinning elbow into the crack, shattering the mask and hitting the poor soul with enough force to knock him off his feet, making him lay in pain.

As the others picked themselves up, the mummy seemed to throw a bandage covered with a helping of slime like a whip as she grabbed Michael from behind and threw him against the wall. As he jumped back up, the other three were up and starting to use their Quirks; the mummy covered several bandages with an sticky blue slime, the slasher grew small spikes, and the clown started to disconnect its body, making several floating body parts. "Wait, isn't that against the rules?" 

Michael swallowed hard as the prickly slasher ran towards him, swinging his arms madly to get a hit in. Michael, nimbly dodging the strikes thrown out by the slasher, was grabbed by the mummy, who's bandages slowed him down significantly, leaving him wide open to the follow up from both the slasher's spiked fists and the segmented clown's fist and feet suddenly overwhelming him. Getting a bloodied nose and a few free punches to the gut, he got up from the floor and spat out some blood. "Alright. Now I'm serious." spat out and delivered a spin kick towards the slasher's stomach, causing him to reel in pain. He then decided to get rid of the bandage problem by grabbing onto and ripping it to shreds, then followed up with a powerful axe kick straight to the head, knocking out the unfortunate slasher.

The slime mummy jumped in to seize an opportunity as she spat out globs of slime to stick Michael to the floor, with them nearly pinning Michael to the floor. He rolled over and grabbed the pipe near him as he saw a pair of fists coming at him, then bat the two away from him. He heard a loud wail of pain, no doubt from where the head was. He ran towards the mummy, kicking a rock towards her head before following up with a pipe to the nose. "Sorry," he blurted out as the bandages around her nose turned red. Dropping the pipe due to it being stuck on the now incapacitated mummy, Michael was struck by a pair of feet, knocking him over. He got up and looked through the swarm of flying body parts and simply punched one of them.

Fortunately, that was the only punch he needed.

The punch landed on the portion of the clown that contained the kidney. Yelping in pain once again from a different spot, Michael ran towards the now flying head, grabbed it before it could escape, and jumped up to deliver a devastating elbow square on the jaw. "Grit your teeth," he said just before he came into contact. The poor clown dropped like a rock. 

Michael, shaking his head as to not get disoriented, put the clown back together once again, then grabbed the chocolate bar and the rest of the candy and slung it over his arm. He also saw the zombie slowly escaping, he called over to him. "Hey!" The zombie froze, then looked over, sweating bullets as he did so. "So you're finally up. You should probably help your friends. I wasn't too easy on them." He walked away from the alleyway and held his spoils in his hand. He knew that such a haul would make him a big target, particularly since he was not only alone, but injured. But he didn't really care that much. Not only were his wounds something he could easily fight with considering what conditions he's fought under in the past, but more importantly, he still wanted to fight. As much as he didn't want to admit it, that last little scuffle was a bit of fun. He wore a smile underneath his red mask.

Maybe this was gonna be a fun night after all. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Blake Ackerman - Beach*



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina weeps openly for two minutes before slowly stopping, she takes a deep breath.
> Then assumes a stance of meditation taking natural breaths to forget everything. A stance she's watched her mother take at times. She finds herself in an imaginary void floating through nothingness and concentrates. She has to keep control of herself. Find her center, who she is. She finds a burning desire in herself to test her quirk further despite her fears of them. An eagerness she has to go through to grow so she doesn't become what she fears,an uncontrollable blackhole.
> 
> Melaina raises her hand and uses her quirk it hungrily sucks up the air around her arm and as a result whips the sand around her into a frenzy. "NGH!" The sand blasts on her face, cutting deeply before she stops using her quirk; then, she releases it. "HAH!" A large crater and explosion of sand is created by the release of the air some distance away. Though the process was hardly perfect it a was good way of getting stress out. A catharsis, the steam of water comes off the arm she used and pain to go with it... It would have been suicidal to use this against Shatter in its current state.
> ...



Blake dropped his own bottle of water at seeing her wounds. _"What the hell?! What happened? I was only gone for five minutes at most! Where did all of these wounds come from?" _He picked the bottle up from the sandy beach and sighed as he wiped it off. "Sorry about that, I didn't expect to see like . . . this. Oh, and, it's nothing, really. I'm happy to help friend of mine and Michael's. Um, we are friends now, right?"


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 13, 2016)

The Clown & The Prince
@Island 


"Merde!." A costumed figure who had been the origin of the footsteps that had startled Wesley, emerged from the dark alley.

Roman, attired in a ridiculous clown suit, stepped out of the shadows. His arms, pneumatic and bulky due to the over sized costume, dragged two unconscious bodies by the collar. 

"Damned thugs. I went through a great deal of trouble to avoid running into anyone and these punks think they can ambush me for some stupid candy." He cursed. 

"Merde!" He swore in his native french tongue, frustrated by the sudden ambush. "It must really be my lucky day because one of them actually got a lucky hit on me, damn near knocked my mask o-"

He was thrown off by Wesley's sudden appearance, although the wealthy freshman looked even more astonished.

"What?! Wesley, the hell are you doing here?" Roman would not say that he and Wesley were friends, but the two were familiar with one another as a result of the numerous classes they shared. He didn't think much of Wesley, other than the mystery of his quirk he was simply your average rich kid.

"I should be asking you the same Durosier. What sort of self respecting man dons such a ridiculous attire." Wesley criticized. "Hmph lucky for you I am in need of a jester. I am a benevolent and fair ruler so I will give you the honor of serving under me."

He took notice of the unconscious bodies piled behind the french boy. "And it appears you have done me a great service. I applaud you for apprehending the vile criminals that have wronged. Jester and executioner! You truly are a man of many talents Durosier."

Roman cringed, "Fuck off Richie Rich. I don't have the time to humor you." He threw his mask back on, hoping that Wesley did not see the panic in his eyes.

"Forget you ever saw me and keep it moving."

Wesley raised a curious brow. "Oh? Are you perhaps hiding something Durosier? Is that why you choose to wear that absurd mask?"

"Just keep your damn mouth shut. Before I shut it for you." Roman snarled, angered by Wesley's sudden perception.

"Durosier is that any way to address someone you have requested a favor of? I may be a benevolent lord, but I am no fool. You can choose to attack me if you truly believe it will silence me? However, you better make haste. See this watch?"

He raised his wrist, revealing the black device attached to it. "It is a high end transmission device that I have recently developed, and intend to patent. This device attaches itself onto my wrist, using my neural pathways to receive electrical signals from my brain. I am sure someone as intellectually competent as you understands what I am getting at. You so much as look at me the wrong way and this device will act on my thoughts and transmit the image that I just took of you in a clown suit to the entire Grand Heroics student body."

Roman's eyes widened with anger, "You mother fucker."

Wesley's condescending grin illuminated even within the darkness. "Now, because I am indeed such a benevolent ruler I will overlook any transgressions you have made before this point. Thus I suggest we strike a deal."

"What do you want Wesley?"

"First of all, I wish to be addressed as William the Benevolent from this point on. Secondly, muscle. I need muscle, yours to be exact. If you agree to act as my personal body guard for the remainder of this little competition, I will keep the identity you so desperately seek to keep a secret."

By now Roman was clenching his fist so tightly he nearly drew blood. "I am going to get you back after this you know that right Wes-." He grimaced at Wesley's warning glare and retracted his statement. "William the Benevolent."

"You have yourself a deal." Roman sighed at the unexpected turn of events. William the benevolent, more like Wesley "The Mad King."

"Excellent! Wesley the Benevolent et son Borreau, Le Clown Fantôme!." Wesley cried out.

"It has a nice ring to it doesn't it? Now, let us be off. The night is young and there is much to be conquered!"


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Nov 13, 2016)

T  H E      B E A S T
Richard Castillo​@Hollow || @Unlosing Ranger ​
“We were already finished before we even started. You are a very crafty girl but there are other students who aren’t cheating that deserve my attention.”​

Richard took a deep breath figuring he should elaborate, “For starters there’s no trace of the candy on you, God’s Eye chose a particularly annoying brand this year, I can’t help but smell it on everyone. Though you not having any could be for a number of reasons but occam’s razor. You are unlikely to have lost all of your candy already, In other words your quirk, Ms. Elakadios, it’s quite obvious that you’re cheating. ”

The Beastly Arrow was as direct as ever, laying it out plainly but with a tone that he didn’t care for objections the reason being his next explanation.

Richard turned to the girl and pointed to himself, “It’s not nice to try to pull a fast one on your teachers, lying will do you no good. Everything from your heartbeat, to a tremor in your voice, the dart of an eye, the smell of pheromones, with a beast quirk like mine those are rather simple things to discern. ”

“I think I’m truthfully disappointed that you didn’t retain that from your studies over the past 2 months.”
​
Having offered up the explanation out in the open as such it became quite evident that sneaking up on Richard was not a very easy feat. However he was not actively sorting through the scents and had been doing his best to be deliberately indifferent to the smells, but Melania proved to be an outlier. If that was not the only student who seemed woefully forgetful about Richard’s enhanced senses as someone began to play the insipid theme of ‘It’s A Small World’. With a grumble Richard turned around walking away from Melania so he could put an end to the racket.

When he found the noise his ears couldn’t stop flickering. It was played in a pitch that highly annoyed him and made him frown. Transformers were blessed with many passive abilities, though what was considered a blessing was actually a curse. Hearing and smell was amplified to an ungodly degree, sometimes he couldn’t talk to a student because he was mentally gagging on their perfume. Or certain sounds played at an ungodly tone was enough to cause a headache.

Though once he got to the source of the annoying song he waved Melania over, at first concerned, she came over, and once she was in his space. He gave her a good push in the direction of the phone. 

It was almost magical seeing a bunch of stuff go off and before he knew it she was hung up by her foot. Though because she was taller and bigger than the average, it only took a second for the thing to come tumbling down. It was amazing that someone could do this in a short amount of time, but at the same time there was still weakness in the plan

Richard clapped, “Despite it being made in such short notice, it actually works.”

Though as soon as he said that he heard steps coming up from behind him, Richard took a step back and nearly missed the swing of a punch.

“Sloppy footwork, make sure you apply the same amount of time in care into your academics as much as your physical studies.” Richard said slightly tripping the girl up, “I would want to say I’m disappointed…”


“Though in all honesty I think I kind of expected this.”​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 13, 2016)

_*Gwen Khristie*_
_*Halloween Event*_


Very few things could take God’s Eye aback so as she made her presence known to young Deprimeun Lepire and he simply melted into a puddle, his tongue seemingly liquefying in his mouth and causing him to swallow any attempt at words. In a lot of ways he was so weak it was befuddling and distracting, almost akin to skunk, in that regard the boy was certainly talented. Especially considering how the universe seemed poised to protect him from being run through his paces for the moment.

This particular class that the God’s Eye had put together had a large segmentation of loud mouths, there was one incendiary individual who might have had the loudest mouth in the entire class or at minimum the most caustic.

Still God’s Eye did not shift what would presumably be her line of sight from that of Deprimeun.

“I know it’s easier said then done but you need to be braver if you’re going to be here. Not every student has to be like him.” She made obvious reference to the student she was about to engage. “ You can be yourself but when the enemy underestimates you and is not expecting it is when you need to strike. Remember that Le Pire.” God’s Eye continued to ignore Troya’s calls for attention moving closer to Deprimeun before disappearing from their collective sight all together.

*SHOOP*

A white blur, the fuzzy outline of a gauche gangster, Gwen drove her palm into Troya’s chest plate sending him skidding backward on his heels completely unable to control his momentum under the pressure of Pillar's outburst. God’s Eye held pose, her hand akimbo on her hip as she held her palm forward. Troya must have been pushed back a hair’s breadth under 10 yards from an eyeball perspective.

“Just like that. You see how your fellow classmate had no idea that’s what would happen? He had dropped down into a stance and despite not necessarily taking me lightly; he still did not anticipate the fact I’d break through his guard while I was speaking with you.” 

In a lot of ways these two particular students at two different points on the pendulum that overlapped lightly.

“The other part of this lesson is for you, Heat. You must come to expect the unexpected otherwise you’ll lose control. Now come, show me just how you intended to surpass me. Now that's certainly something I wouldn't see coming.”

​


----------



## Kei (Nov 13, 2016)

T H E     T R U E    D  E M O N     K I N G
Troya Magunson​@SoulTaker  ||  @Wizzrobevox ​
When someone asked what the Pillars meant to them. Most people would say a foundation, something to admire, something to strive for, and respect. Over the years that they formed, they became the foundation of society. When they spoke, people listened, and they did. So hypothetically, what would happen if they would fall? What if someone with enough strength came and threaten the foundation society based their rules off of? The answer was as simple as one plus one. 

That society would crumble and a new one would thrive, for a long time the Pillars weren’t just a group of powerful heroes. They were more than that, anyone with eyes could see what they became….

They were _God’s. _

Troya grunted as his movement backward was halted, there was no hint that he was going to give up.He finally made it to the top of the mountain, the mountain that he climbed from day one. The mountain that he would always be compared to, and forever thrive to crush. He was still young, he knew that, he knew realistically they had years of experience and dedication to the field. So for him to go up against one of them, he knew the results, but that didn’t mean he wasn’t going to try. 

_“DON’T YOU FUCKIN DARE LOOK DOWN ON ME!” _Troya yelled,_ “HAS THE PILLAR NAME GOTTEN TOO FAR UP YOUR ASS!?”_

What was Troya was feeling wasn’t anger, no it was far from it. It was determination to go against what was the status quo. It the the determination that grew and festered, that pushed him to go to GHH and not any other school. That determination to become someone who could kill the myth of a God, to blaze the trail of a different kind of hero.

Troya took a deep breath trying to catch his breath and his mind, he studied, trained, and thought of this day for years. Why her? Why just her? Because in Troya’s mind…..

She was the one of the pillars the commanded the most attention, but however, she was physically the weakest, but that wasn’t necessarily saying this was an ordinary person, this was still debatably the most lethal person alive.

Troya launched himself at her, and as soon as he got into her space he launched a barrage of wild punches and kicks. All of them was a failure, each punch and kick smashing against empty air. However, despite his original attitude, despite what people knew of him by looks, Troya was calm. Each time she sent him back, he would come back with the same amount of force, not once did it seem like there was a difference of intensity or power behind his punches.

This was what made him different from the rest, why he was ranked so high, because after all is said and done.

Troya was a _*demon*_….

If the average person had to run a lap twice, Troya would run it ten more times and then do it again the very next day. Not because he had to, but because he wanted to do. He wasn’t superhuman or anything, he was only blessed with a quirk that allowed him to be offensive. So he had to place extra distance between him and others. Any distance is a good distance in abilities, even if it’s a little bit, that could be the difference in winning and losing. 

In the storm of strikes the God’s Eye the wild jet of the firecracker that was Troya Magnuson, heavy barrell smashes thrown at high velocities it was very good for a 16 year old kid, but a firecracker was nothing compared to an AK-47. God’s Eye smashed the knife’s edge of her hand into the Succubus’ funny bone causing him to inadvertently grasp at it, the wily God’s Eye reached at Troya’s belly, she dug and twisted her fingers into him pushing him backward again, but this time his legs couldn’t keep up with the sudden redirection sending Troya on his back..

Troya body was drenched in sweat, even if he didn’t want to think of it. Those chumps that he had to mow through to get to her was creeping up to him. The fatigue could be felt in his lung, how hard it was getting to breath. However, he had to continue and continue, even if it meant his destruction…. God’s Eye was destined to go down with him.


Troya got up from the ground, his legs shaking as he tried to catch his breath, “Stop *FUCKIN WITH ME!!*.”

“If you don’t_* I’ll keep coming *_for you….No matter what.” Troya breath was becoming ragged and painful, “I’ll come again and again, even when you are tired and weak, I’ll come for you. Even when you think you are clear from my sights, I’ll find you….”

“Hero’s aren’t the judge, jury, or executioner… We aren’t allowed to be the law.”

“But you guys are allowed to be anything you please...”

Troya got into his fighting stance as he struggled to keep his eye on her. 

“What the hell is with you? Don’t fuck with me!” The energy that it took to yell that was almost too much. Though it was the only thing he could think about, he was getting fed up with this merry go round, it was too painful. He would attack, she would dodge, no she would let him off easy like he wasn’t even worth beating down. He wanted something more, he wanted to be actually beaten…. He wanted to say he went up against God’s Eye, gave it everything he gotten and lost. 


But this….

This was nothing but _*disrespect…*_

And that was the last thing he wanted to be put up against!!!


_“You’re nothing but a lazy part timer! This is *real for me damnit!*”_


Troya launched himself at her again.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 13, 2016)

_*Gwen Khristie*_
_*Halloween Event*_

_“Lazy part-timer…..”_

God’s Eye’s fist was buried in Troya’s side, a rib rattling thunderous hook right into the young man. It must have felt like an earthquake as she concentrated a hefty portion of her power into a concentrated point. It was an efficient blow that left Troya standing and gripping his side pain welling in his eyes as he dryly gasped for air as his legs sheared and he crumbled.

He had managed to get on her nerves and thus he received what he had been asking for.

“Well isn’t that lucky for you again Le Pire. There’s a completely defenseless student with his candy ripe for the taking.” 

It was a test, a rather obvious one but the reason for it was simply to see his answer.​@Wizzrobevox @Kei 
​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2016)

Kei said:


> T  H E      B E A S T
> Richard Castillo
> @Hollow || @Unlosing Ranger
> 
> ...


It could easily be a bluff, but then Mel didn't care about gathering candy, she only had a single piece. She could deny it within truths. Such as. "There is one piece of candy in my bra." Instead she decides to cheat honestly.
"I'll cheat in plain sight for a chance to see you hold back that bit less. Though I was hoping you'd be holding your smell back a bit considering all the candy. Rather overwhelming to me, just a sweet smell everywhere." Melaina has seen Richard in action along with the brief tussle with the teacher from the earlier exercise, a teacher who turned Janitor. Then there is the matter of Stun and Shatter who she saw on her mission. All people above her paygrade at the moment, but all valuable experience. She has plenty of experience fighting without her quirk martially, but she needed to see more powerful quirk users in action to solidify her own ideas.

 
Melaina hears a song and sees Richard walk over towards it. Did someone drop their phone?
"If I had any other intention I wouldn't be doing this so directly, but you seem to be relaxed as ever."
He ends up waving Mel over then giving her a fairly strong push, stronger than most students he'd push and she ends up in something akin to a rabbit trap which while complicated, it's feeble. The trap breaks within moments after it's activated.
"Ompf! No follow up?"

Melaina spots the student known as Mimi attempting to punch Richard rather badly and looks towards Mimi's phone that is playing "It's a small world." Mel picks it up and stores it so it won't end up broken in a tussle.
"Your trap probably would have worked better if you asked me to help!"
Melaina stands up dusting herself off and considering if she should join in with Mimi. Well now that another person is involved it'd be harder to user her quirk offensively like she planned. Melaina starts walking around the two setting up traps of her own, small undetectable air bombs stored in the street on each of her steps each with enough force to knock someone over. "It seems we got in each others way, how about we work together, Mimi!"
@Hollow @Kei


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 13, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER


*
Blow, blow, thou winter wind,
Thou art not so unkind,
As man's ingratitude
____________​A surge of wind erupted from beneath his feet as he slammed it on the floor, forming a rudimentary, immaterial wall in front of him. The clay discs continued to fly at him, at first seemingly undeterred by the breeze generated by the elemental wall, then collided against the young man's defense. A quivering rattle, then the sound of shattered ceramics, as they dispersed towards the ceiling and walls all at once. It'd been a while since his insane bank job, and life had more or less returned to normalcy, but something compelled Elendel to practice how to use his Quirk in combat situations more just in case. Was it ingrained fastidiousness, or some sort of heroic instinct unknown to even himself? 

Whatever it was, Elendel knew that he had to do it. He'd almost died at the bank, and his post-mission practice session had ruthlessly sobered his expectations. His deflection of the bullets, and the accuracy with which he did so, had been little more than a fluke; a sudden surge of skill brought about by desperation, adrenaline and possibly a little pity from God. Elendel had improved a lot since then, and had little trouble reacting to fast moving objects, but wind-parrying them towards actual _targets _required a different kind of dexterity and mental cognition. 

The hero-to-be took a deep breath, feeling thoroughly exhausted. _I've been practicing since 7 AM. I've gotten used to using the Breeze for extended periods of time, but... _He looked down at his hands, unsteady from fatigue and lack of breath. _I've definitely still a ways to go. How do the others do it? _Elendel thought on it for a few more moments, then quickly found the answer. Most of the other students didn't spend a somewhat significant amount of time acting as Westley's 'bodyguard', having somehow been coerced into the job in the first few weeks. They had the time to increase their stamina and endurance, he hadn't. Plus, he had never focused on it much back at home.... Elendel had always assumed that school would involve more actual studying and homework. 

Of course, there were a great deal of things about school that El hadn't anticipated.


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Nov 13, 2016)

*Il suffit d’exécuter*​
The answers to this situation were simple and clear, mirror like even, as the reflected only the person and nothing more. No alterations to the true picture of what a person was like in their answer. 

Going along with taking this boy's candy would should the ideology of am opportunist, someone capability of looking out for number one and thinking in terms of moving forward with an objective. However, this means that one lacks the ethical understanding to be a truly great hero if. If one chooses to refuse, they most certainly have the heart of a hero, but without a plan, the God's Eye would most certainly give them a similar treatment to the boy in front them. This was a question of character, one that embodied what it could mean to be a hero. Whatever impression made here would most certainly stay with the person answering for a the rest of their time at this school and more than likely any hero career they might have.
​
What is being built up here is the fact Deprimeun Lepire had already bailed at this point.

Super hard.



​He ran away with all the speed he could muster into his legs as he fled the scene. How else was he suppose to deal with all this? He was just too used to cowering in fear, and the intense atmosphere of that whole scene was too much! The God's Eye may have lack the pure power that his parents or siblings held in their quirks, but her sheer skill in hand to hand was absolutely devastating. She had completely beaten down that monstrous, devil of a kid, and he was completely beast-like in his own right! 

_Inutile..._

​It was no good...it was no good...! He couldn't handle this kind of pressure! It was ridiculous!!! There was no way! He had to escape, he had to get away! What kind of insane person would be able to deal with this?!

_*Inutile...*_

But if he ran, then it would most certainly be a stain on his permanent record, his family name would be tarnished! His parents would despise him more, especially for allowing himself to be intimidated by their sworn rival, he'd be a dead man for sure! There's no way they'd allow him to become a hero then! Even if was the family business!

_*Inutile...!*_

He had to get away from there, but if he did there's no doubt he was going to be expelled! Was this some kind of big joke?! Was he doomed no matter what?! Why did he have to be born into his family? Why was he so helpless compared to them? Why was he so useless compared to everyone else? Why did he have to be Lepire?! Everything that that man had said...All of it will have gone to waste...!!

​_*INUTILE!!!*_

He wasn't like that kid who fought the God's Eye without fear or self preservation! He couldn't go into such a situation without any plan for victory! He couldn't keep getting up after getting beaten down so many times! He couldn't be expected to measure to someone like that! Someone who getting beaten down... being hurt...who didn't know better...he...couldn't...he couldn't...he just couldn't...!

_Anyone with a half a brain, even no brain what so ever, yes, even a jellyfish, could tell this boy, despite being enrolled on special recommendations, had up till now displayed no merit what so ever in becoming a hero._

_That is precisely why, at times like these, moments like this, when action is taken, that what he does becomes all the more pronounced. That is the Hero's principal! And what action was Deprimeun going to take? What amazing feat was he going to preform? What completely heroic act would take place by his design?_​
He kept running.​
And running. 

And running.

"Please move aside, Ms. Kristie."

​
Right at the God's Eye. His body had already moved on its own when he first processed the danger the boy was putting himself in.



He threw off his cloth off, in which he had hid a trash can lid, and swung ot at the Pillar, it didn't matter if it actually hit her or not, it was simply a distraction. In this movement, however, he revealed the outfit he had worked so long to create himself, five hours to be exact. Five hours twenty two minutes to be even more exact. The costume he so much for thought into, his heart, his soul, and yes, his stench, of course, the last part was to test it capacity for future use after tonight. He still had much work to do before he could use it in tandem with his quirk, right now, it was just smelly armor to most, but to him, it was...

*SMELLS LIKE A TEEN SPIRIT: FORM ALPHA!!!*​
"You aren't hurting him anymore! Saving him...is way more important than candy!" In a way, it was embarrassing to say this. For someone like him to claim to save this person clearly leagues above him. But the boy was effectively in no better situation than a wounded civilian, he was beaten down, broken, and absolutely out of fire, even through he had plenty of fight. He could feel the movements of protest from him, the blows he struck Deprimeun with trying to escape his grasp, but he couldn't allow him to escape, his grip only tightened around the boy as they fled the God's Eye. His body, once more, moved on its own to protect his classmate. 

@SoulTaker @Kei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hollow (Nov 13, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Halloween Event_
_W/ @Kei | @Unlosing Ranger _

*Hocus Pocus
A Night of Unimaginable Horrors*​
No.
NO.
*NO!*

Mimi grit her teeth as she saw Mr. Castillo push Melaina inside her make shift nest and activate her traps. Even seeing them actually work and perform according to her plan, Mimi still felt her anger explode inside her as, just like that, her entire plan came crashing down. Still, maybe something could still be salvaged. Ditching her hiding spot, Mimi ran as fast as she could, pulling her fist back in what she thought was a decent punch and aimed for her teacher.

The blonde was halfway through, wondering if she really wanted to hurt someone just to get candy, when the white haired man took a step back at the exact time her fist was about to connect and tripped her. In a stunt that would make her gymnastics coach cringe if she were there, Mimi still managed to hop a few steps forward before fully losing her balance and colliding face first into the ground. She took a sharp breath in as she felt her knees and elbows burn from scraping against the asphalt but that was as far as her pride would allow her to complain, especially with Mr. Castillo's commentary.

Her face blushing angrily, Mimi got up in a flash and turned around to tell the teacher exactly why she chose to focus on her academics (actually because she knew how to tackle those but had no idea how to even begin with her physical combat training but Mimi would rather crystallize her own vocal cords before she actually admitted this to the teacher in front of her), when a movement from the corner of her eye made her shift her attention to the black haired girl that had just ruined a huge part of her plans. “The phone you just picked up is mine, please return it to me,” she asked, walking towards the other teen to get her phone back.

“Thank you. You didn't hurt yourself in the fall, did you?” She asked once the communicative device was safely back in her hands. And she was about to address Mr. Castillo once more when Melaina grabbed her attention again.

“My trap,” Mimi answered sharply. “Worked exactly as I intended it to, provided I had to work with what was lying around the place. Did you expect me to walk all the way back to the school and buy the items necessary to build an actual trap? And maybe stop by the teachers office and ask for some advice on how to build more complex traps while I was at it?”

Her blood was boiling. She was letting her temper get the better of herself and that was no good. Taking a deep breath, Mimi spent a second finding balance with herself before speaking with a much calmer voice. “This is not a case where the enemy of my enemy is my friend Melaina. This is about more than beating him and taking the candy, it will be meaningless if I'm aided by someone.”

“Please do not interfere. You can keep all the candy in the end, I don't really care. But this,” she remarked, turning back to face Mr. Castillo with fire in her eyes. “Is my fight.”


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 13, 2016)

*The Trouble With Speedsters....Again
*
Since Bitt, Vino, and Elendel had disbanded the speedsters are trouble club they had kept in pretty minimal contact. Seeing as it had been about a month they had all sort of made it back into their respective routines. Vino was gaining a reputation around the class as being the resident Mr. Steal Your Girl.

_“Yeah of course girls are into the freshman whose 16 going on 33…”_

It wasn’t even that Bitt minded Vino; he was actually a riot to be around, they had lunch from time to time, but the guy was unreasonably blessed. Still the chances are that Vino would be anywhere there was a chance he could chase a skirt and well just because Vino was blessed didn’t mean he didn’t have a degree of game. Bitt made it his business to study some of Vino’s habits in an effort to aid his own conquests.

The courtyard was a place that Vino liked to frequent. It was one of the most open spaces on campus and it was a very chill environment. Vino had one of the most aesthetically pleasing quirks too so the environment definitely played to his advantage, he didn’t have the same limitations that Bitt had.

_“Which is probably why the f’ing Beast wants to meet him…”_

Vino was rather easy to spot, he stuck out and usually he was talking to a girl who was hot which made him even easier to spot for Bitt. It didn’t take long to scan for him and find him talking to Colette Eagle from History class.

_“What the hell is with this guy? Why would he even try that snow bunny. Ain’t got nobody.”_

“Stop thinking stupid shit, son.” The gruff voice of the Beast cut through Bitt’s thoughts as they both observed Vino from afar. While it was expected to be a longer interaction once they heard Vino’s opening line it was kind of obvious which direction this was going to go.

The Beast started forward while Bitt simply pulled out his phone and went through his contacts for the other person The Beast had asked to meet with.

“Yo El-Diddy you’re never going to believe it...”

@Hollow @Hero @Atlantic Storm @Karma15​


----------



## Island (Nov 13, 2016)

*THE KING'S SPEECH*
Halloween Night











​_"I can't believe that actually worked."_ A smug grin crept across his face. _"Why in the world would I wear something like that? Just who do you take me for? I would never wear something that tacky!"_

The duo walked in silence for the next several minutes.

"You know." William the Benevolent finally spoke. "This might just be a winning combination right you. You. Me. We can take on anything. Me! I have fame, power, wealth, not to mention a charming personality and dashing good looks. You! You have… Well. You have… your… your… Uh. Well, anyway! You get the point, right? Of course you do! You're a smart man, evident by your choice of company!"

He didn't give his partner (or servant) an opportunity to respond. "I really should thank you. I know I can be quite intimidating. I'm surprised you even approached." He takes a brief pause, allowing for a moment of self-reflection. "Maybe it was destiny, you know? If you don't believe in that sort of thing, how about a subconscious urge? A primal instinct to serve your king. Serve your king you shall!"

"We're going to do great things, you and me! First, candy! Then, the contest!" He continued his monologue. "We will win both the battle _and _the war!" He didn't want to admit it, but it was a relief that Roman showed up when he did. He wasn't sure what he was going to do about those street thugs…

"Elendel was supposed to be here." He stated. "Our agreement was that he'd get one candy for every three that I bought. Not sure why he couldn't make it. Maybe he had to work or something. Or whatever the common folk do with their evenings." Once more, he paused, gathering his thoughts. "Shame I have to give him time off. It's those unions, ya know? No more than forty hours a week. A thirty minute break for every six hours of work. It's a headache."

The edges of his lips curved upward.

"You know." William the Benevolent suggested. "If you never need some spending money, I could always use some more muscle. I might be incredibly rich and powerful, but, well, you know, there are always… undesirables out there that need to be… shown how the world works."

"What do you say, _mon amie_?" He offered.

@Atlantic Storm @Karma15


----------



## Hero (Nov 13, 2016)

Colette Eagle
_Beauty and The Beast_
_2_
____________________________________


________________________________

Sex was a practiced art to Vino. Each move calculated. His brain always worked while he performed, his body seducing his prey with ease, noting each response of his target. But in one moment, everything had changed. She swept him into a tidal wave of pure sensation, and he willingly let go and let her take him with her.

"I would like you to carry my seed." He blurted out.

Colette stared blankly at the panting boy who stood less than an inch from her face.
He was the kind of man that if copulated with, would produce her powerful offspring. Vino was wild, hot, horny, and losing control. And it all pointed back to her. She was in control of him, with the power of her body without having to move a finger. Colette grabbed the boy by his belt buckle and pulled his body up against hers.

"Arousal begins within the mind, then seeps out where fantasy propels physicality." Colette said softly. "I can feel your emotions...your whole body trying to claim me, want me, own me in lust. You're consumed with my body and impatient to explore my female sexual power and energy. This primal lust of yours...you're looking to express this sacred hunger in animal passion. Thomas Jefferson, sex is a biological necessity to spread our genes. You can touch me with slow hands." Colette guided Vino's sweating palms to her breasts.

“Woah there kids, it’s the middle of the day and you’re out in public what exactly do you think you’re doing.” Well being a speedster The Beast wasn’t one to let them get an answer in edge wise. “Before you answer that what adults are you kids imitating that would be doing this at the ass crack of noon?We’ve got things to do and people to save.”

There was something peculiar about being in the presence of The Beast, something Colette had never felt before. She began to teeter as she backed away from the towering man, and tripped. Before she could even lean back into a falling motion, The Beast had her wrapped in his arms. However him touching her made her condition worse. It was as if she was living in a constant state of vertigo. Colette raised a hand to her head and looked up at the man squinting to block the sun's rays. His face was obscured, but there was absolutely no doubt

"You must be The Beast."

“Yeah and apparently you’re Colette Eagle and Red is Vino Ventinelli. I’m here because God’s Eye has seen that I am the one… Who can reach you kids.” A sparkle in his eye and the million watt smile on display as he recited his cheesy hero speak in total earnest.​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2016)

Hollow said:


> _Mimosa Merryweather
> Halloween Event_
> _W/ @Kei | @Unlosing Ranger _
> 
> ...


The scent of candy suddenly hits Richard's nose one that was impossibly not there before, the scent of a single piece being placed in Mimi's hands. It's all Melaina had to begin with.
"Sorry to say I hate candy."
Melaina takes a very basic stance.
"Back straight, foot forward, use your back and legs while moving forward to give more power and speed to the punch." Melaina throws a few punches at nothing and they cut through the air, each one sounding devastating to the mortal health of a normal human being if impact was ever made.

"Focus on the basics and concentrate on predicting his movements. Don't forget to guard yourself; don't overextend your blows and knock yourself off balance while they still have balance." Melaina starts boxing with her shadow dodging invisible blows, her body suddenly moves as if hit by an invisible impact for a moment while she guards after throwing a blow and then retaliates by pushing forward as if pushing a person off balance. "Visualize what you want to do and..." Melaina throws a kick from the sky to the ground in a literal blur using her momentum and cracking the pavement; leaving a small hole. A oddly designed shoeware on her foot for a brief moment had appeared during the kick and to the impact of the ground to only disappear right after. "Don't hesitate. Like I just saw you do. A villain won't think twice about hitting you, they'd cheat a well." It's all just a peptalk about the basic things summed up really since Mimi seems to have little experience fighting and done rather slowly so she could get a better idea. A real fight would have all of these blows exchanged in less than a second and be far more complex.

Melaina starts moving away, deciding to sit on something suitable nearby taking a roundabout way with her steps. "My original goal was to watch other students fight Richard to learn more about other quirk users, never candy. Though I don't favor your odds fighting without your quirk seeing that sort of form. Most people develop a fighting style based on their quirk. *It's halloween*, you should show him a few tricks since he refuses to give you treats." Mel smirks with one eye open. "Do your best Mimi-san~!" She waves while saying these words.
@Kei @Hollow


----------



## Island (Nov 14, 2016)

*HOPE HANLON*
Halloween Night










​
"Huh." The time traveler holds a piece of candy up to her face. "I've read about these. They're confections that feature sugar as their primary ingredients."

"I've never had one before." She continues. "This is because the former United States was the largest _importer_ of sugar and sugar-based products." It _was _true that she never had candy before. Whether or not she should have announced this to the world, however, was another thing entirely.

"All the Old World candy was either eaten or had gone bad before I was-" Hope Hanlon stopped mid-sentence, realizing what she just said.

"Oh." She couldn't believe that she said that aloud! "I… I… Umm… You see… I… I'm a time traveler for Halloween. Yeah. Totally. Get it? It's not like I've never _actually _had candy before or anything. That'd be… weird." Halloween was the one with the costumes, right? The one where children go door-to-door, asking for candy? So yeah, of course she was just _pretending_ to be a time traveler!

"It's not like anyone can _actually _travel through time or anything." She had always been an excitable individual. She'd learn some new fact or do some new thing and ramble about it to whoever would listen. It wasn't _exactly _the best quality for a time traveler to have, _especially _when she was trying to keep her status as one a secret. "That's totally impossible."

_"Yeah. You totally played that off. Good job, Hope."_ The young woman twirled a strand of her hair around her finger, something that she was known to do when she got nervous. _"Kinda."_


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 14, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So we have to accelerate above the other students? That seems hollow... Maybe? Maybe we should prove ourselves the better of her companions instead? If we prove ourselves stronger than them wouldn't we get the chance to do so for sure?"


Daniel gave a slight shrug, "I can't say I know enough of her to say.  My thoughts are just that there are a lot of students at the school.  And while this school is different than others I've been to in the past the only people that spend a lot of time with the administration are the very good or the very bad.  Based on how I've seen her in class I wouldn't expect sympathy from her towards the very bad.  The very good though?  Maybe."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2016)

((All LT WAAAAAY before halloween event))


P-X 12 said:


> *Blake Ackerman - Beach*
> Blake dropped his own bottle of water at seeing her wounds. _"What the hell?! What happened? I was only gone for five minutes at most! Where did all of these wounds come from?" _He picked the bottle up from the sandy beach and sighed as he wiped it off. "Sorry about that, I didn't expect to see like . . . this. Oh, and, it's nothing, really. I'm happy to help friend of mine and Michael's. Um, we are friends now, right?"


Blake feels a hard slap on on his back leaving a red handprint. Mel is smiling a big smile as blood drips down her face.
"Don't be silly of course we are and don't worry about these wounds the doctor here will heal them up... These wounds tell me I need more control with my quirk. I'll train here everyday until this doesn't happen no matter how hard it hurts! OORAH!"
Melaina punches at the air in front of her as a gesture and smiles again.
"I don't care how hard I have to train or how much it hurts I'll surpass those villains from earlier!"
@P-X 12


WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel gave a slight shrug, "I can't say I know enough of her to say.  My thoughts are just that there are a lot of students at the school.  And while this school is different than others I've been to in the past the only people that spend a lot of time with the administration are the very good or the very bad.  Based on how I've seen her in class I wouldn't expect sympathy from her towards the very bad.  The very good though?  Maybe."


"But that depends on someone's definition of bad and good doesn't it... I guess that's sort of how those might have villains felt. Maybe they didn't become recognized and ended up on a dark path because of it?"
Mel stands up.
"I forgot if I gave you my number in this conversation. It's been rather intense lately, here."
Mel gives Daniel her number
"I can provide body weights that perfectly fit your body through my quirk and I can share my ideas of fighting styles. Just give me a call any time you want train or just have fun I guess. Heroes need to do that too."
She walks off waving at Daniel before heading back to the school.
Melaina smiles a lot of her stresses had been removed talking to Daniel and Blake.
@WorkingMoogle @EvilMoogle


LunarCoast said:


> "Most certainly," The young heroine turns returning the book to it's rightful place, instead pulling on a book of black leather, a thin strip of cloth ran along the binding, "this would be one of my father's favourites, _Gylfaginning_." Removing the glove from her left hand she flipped the tome open, _Chapter 36._ Finally placing the palm of her hand firmly against the page Tera pulled it slowly away a pair of ravens manifesting themselves, "Meet Odin's birds, Huginn and Muninn."
> 
> *"Góthan dag!"* Huginn sqwarked
> 
> ...


Melaina pets Huginn.
"I've always wanted to try one of the legendary japanese swords! how long do these things last? Distance limits? I think other heroes would love your quirk. You could be like, a legendary weaponsmith!" Mel's eyes sparkle at Tera in excitement.
@LunarCoast


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

*The Trouble With Speedsters*

It was a pretty surreal experience being picked out with three other classmates to get to hang out with one of the most popular superheroes there was. It was like winning some kind of lottery ticket and while Bitt, Elendel, Colette, and Vino had no idea where The Beast was taking them the experience was definitely random enough to be interesting.

“You’re a pretty quiet bunch for the most part, we’re almost at the place there’s no questions?”

“Well what’s the place?”

“Somewhere you’ve never been.”

The Beast offered back just as soon as the question was done being asked. The Beast let out a chuckle.

“Your Principal says you guys are kind of slowpokes.”

“Wha—“ Before Bitt could finish he was cut off, “Why are you running for president?”

It was of course Colette, who would ask such a question so directly but in truth it was something that had at least crossed all of their minds.

“I don’t believe in what the other guy is doing and I don’t think anyone is better suited for the job then me. People don’t feel safe and want a protector, I think I’m the best hero alive.”

“That’s not exactly a reason to be the president though.” This time it was Elendel who spoke up or as the case were just blurted what came to his mind and immediately regretted it.

“Well there are other things I’d like to change as well. I feel like there are things we could do in order to be better. You know we use to elect former generals to the Oval? I've been in warzones, I understand what it's really like out here. The reason things can’t be different they don’t work for me. I think we can do better, I think God’s Eye thinks that too.”

“Is she why you’re here?”

It was Vino this time that spoke up this time the meaning of his question more perverse then anyone took it.

“We’re here.” He pushed ahead leading the kids to a rather modest port.



"Paulie!!" 

The Beast walked over and embraced the man who seemed to be the owner of the butcher shop they had wandered over to. There was a brotherly feel to the two men as Paulie turned to face the teenagers that were here with The Beast.



"Ahh..you use The Freezer for theem?" He spoke with a foreign accent but his tone was grave when he made reference to 'The Freezer'.



> Inside:
> Tempereture: 0 degrees Fahrenheit
> -17.78 Celsius














“Welcome!”

“Now this training is typically for speedsters, most with our quirk type are connected in certain aspects. One weakness common amongst speedsters is the cold; it slows down our cells and impedes our speed. I suck at science but I know that if it’s so cold you can’t jumpstart a reindeer then it sucks for normal people too.”

“So what are you going to do here?” He walked over to the carved up cow hanging by a hook. 

“They make boxers punch at sandbags in gross ass gyms, you guys will punch dead animals in a freezer. The more and more you do it you’ll no doubt knock an idea loose and that’s what’s important today, that you show me that you at least have some idea of what you are doing, emphasis on some...uh what else… if you guys want you can help each other out.”
​@Karma15 @Hollow @Atlantic Storm @Hero 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Nov 14, 2016)

Dimitri Alexandrof​@SoulTaker @Wizzrobevox @Kei


_"come on, come on. If you don't even slow her down a little, how am I going to claim my victory?"_

He quietly spoke to himself with his eyes lingering from behind the corner of a building across the street from the one-sided beatdown that reminded him of his days as a hockey player. Yes, this was Dimitri Alexandrof, whether he was loud & at the center of the action or slithering in the shadows in heated anticipation was all depending on his mood and the situation.

Normally the green-haired youth would be swaggering around with his trademark green trenchcoat. Instead he fashioned a long white coat, plastic gloves, large glasses over his eyes and what stood out even more was his hair that stood up in full salut to the night skies. The easiest assessment to be made was that he was dressed as a mad scientist. Of course he wouldn't be caught dead in such a get-up in public, but it's Halloween of all things!

More importantly, Dimitri's current mission was to gather as much candy as he could. Did he have sweet tooth? No way! This was a competition among the students and teachers of GE. As always, Dimitri wanted to stand out and attain  whatever fame he could and long story short, the teachers had the highest price on their heads. Story end.

_"Tch, if I could use my quirk, i'd be snatching those candies left and right!" _he strongly resisted the urge to subconsciously release his claws out of turmoil. Despite that, a sly grin slipped on his face as he eyed the target, God's Eye. At the moment, she was busy dealing with some background characters(his opinion). _"Well atleast I don't have to worry about her quirk now do I? I'm a bit envious actually, I'd love to have that quirk so I can see the near future. Ah who am I kidding, I can see it already! The new up-and-coming freshman Dimitri Alexandrof single-handedly defeating a legitimate certified hero like God's Eyes! My reputation would soar through the roof!" _

He visibly shook in the middle of his all too-soon gloating, preventing himself from laughing maniacally like the mad scientist he portrayed. ​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Halloween Bash Pt. 2*​
Michael walked around the streets near Grand Heroics, attempting to find a vending machine. He was starting to get annoyed by the slight coppery taste in his mouth, spitting on the curb as he kept an eye out for anyone who would wish to attack him for his haul, whether it be the same group he had previously beaten coming for revenge, another group who wanted to pray on an individual, or even someone he himself knew. As he turned the corner, he heard the voice of another student, one he hadn't heard before.



Island said:


> *HOPE HANLON*
> Halloween Night
> 
> 
> ...



Michael backed up behind the curb before she noticed him and looked onwards at her. He was wary of the girl,  at first not buying the idea that she would be doing such a thing alone at this time of night. Although, he did personally know quite a few people who were significantly more strange. He made a once over of the area. _"Well, there's no one in plain sight. Doesn't seem to be any viable hiding spots near her. Seems like she's really alone."_ He finally walked back around the corner, walking over to the young lady. "Uh, hey there." He wavd towards the girl once he got her attention, taking off his mask for a moment. "Are you alright? You seem to be, well, talking to no one. Er, no offense."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Blake feels a hard slap on on his back leaving a red handprint. Mel is smiling a big smile as blood drips down her face.
> "Don't be silly of course we are and don't worry about these wounds the doctor here will heal them up... These wounds tell me I need more control with my quirk. I'll train here everyday until this doesn't happen no matter how hard it hurts! OORAH!"
> Melaina punches at the air in front of her as a gesture and smiles again.
> "I don't how hard I have to train or how much it hurts I'll surpass those villains from earlier!"



*Blake Ackerman - Beach*

Blake, surprised at her sudden bounceback from her previous attitude, simply took out a handkerchief from his pocket, handed it to her and said "Well, while you're training, if you need anything, feel free to call upon me." He gave her his phone number as he asked for hers. "Well, if you may excuse me, I must make a few calls for your costume. Hopefully, it will be finished and in you hands by the end of this week." 

Blake began to walk away, still mulling over the exact properties of the costume, the exact special additions to it, the exact materials used, and many other exact details. He smiled; his mind was now in what he called "Weaving Mode"; when he was like this, he wouldn't think about nearly anything else until he was completely satisfied with his work. His strings shimmered as he decided to get to work on a mock up on the suit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Nov 15, 2016)

*HOPE HANLON*
Halloween Night










​
_"O-Oh."_ Awkward. _"I… didn't realize that there wasn't actually anyone around. I guess I got so caught up in correcting my mistake that I didn't even think-"_

Hope Hanlon stared at the young man, round-eyed, for several seconds. _"Say something." _She thought to herself. _"This rando is going to think you're a freak."_

"Oh, right. Yeah, totally." Hope Hanlon finally responds. "I just… have a tendency to think aloud is all. Not that I was thinking aloud like… thinking aloud, y'know? Like, thinking aloud, like, practicing my lines. Because I'm a time traveler… for Halloween. Not in real life or anything."

Nailed it.

Hope had a tendency to say way too much at the worst possible times. It was something of a nervous reaction. What should she say? How was she going to say it? What if she didn't say enough? The obvious answer, at least subconsciously, was to say everything and anything that might be relevant. Why not? Just blurt out whatever comes to mind! Something's gotta stick, right? Of course, she recognized that this wasn't _exactly _normal behavior and probably not the best way to approach a situation, but what was she supposed to do? She didn't _mean _to do it!

"Anyway." She decides to change the subject. "My name is Hope Hanlon."

The time traveler considered herself an articulate individual of course, just not one who could piece together a coherent thought under _pressure_. "It's a pleasure to meet you."

@P-X 12


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 15, 2016)

The barrage of questions caught her of guard for a moment and the cloak faded away from view. "Depends, the cloak might survive two maybe three hits before breaking. Origin is important, if the book is the original it could last indefinitely assuming I can dedicate concentation to it. Basically closure to the source stronger the summoning."

Muginn pecked her seeking the same attention, causing Tera to flinch "But yeah, I could summon Kusanagi and if the literature was old enough, and I understood the language you could wield an ancient Japanese sword... that controls the wind." Tera turned flustered at the compliment, "Thank you, and pretty much how I fight... helping my colleagues and protecting them best I can."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2016)

LunarCoast said:


> The barrage of questions caught her of guard for a moment and the cloak faded away from view. "Depends, the cloak might survive two maybe three hits before breaking. Origin is important, if the book is the original it could last indefinitely assuming I can dedicate concentation to it. Basically closure to the source stronger the summoning."
> 
> Muginn pecked her seeking the same attention, causing Tera to flinch "But yeah, I could summon Kusanagi and if the literature was old enough, and I understood the language you could wield an ancient Japanese sword... that controls the wind." Tera turned flustered at the compliment, "Thank you, and pretty much how I fight... helping my colleagues and protecting them best I can."


Melaina pets Muginn as well before Melaina takes a step back in shock causing the bird to squawk a bit. These things just looked like normal birds to her, but a sword of such renown? "Ku-Kusanagi! You can bring the *sword of the heavens* back?!"
Melaina was thinking of normal swords that were crafted and listed in history, but the legendary sword itself?
"You must get this a lot, but... Would you mind coming to the Library with me? They should have some kind of text on it. Even if it's not as powerful as the texts in my mother's hometown. I want to, no... I need to see it. Even an exact replica to make a copy of would mean so much to my country, you'd be considered a hero!"
While Melaina was a resident of America and born there she lived a good deal of her early life in Japan; having found memories of it.
The request Melaina made was heavy.
@LunarCoast


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Halloween Bash*​


Island said:


> *HOPE HANLON*
> Halloween Night
> 
> 
> ...



Michael nods slightly, doing all that he could to internally conceal his blatant skepticism at Hope's explanation. _"Well, she almost certainly hiding something. Well, whatever it is, I doubt she'll outright tell me."_ Still, despite her rather obvious secrets, she did not seem to be telling outright lies to him. And, aside from the wierdness, she seemed nice enough to be trusted. _"I suppose I can trust her, at least for now, anyways."_ He dusted off his mask and said "Well, Hope, nice costume. My name's Michael il-Yeong." He held his hand out to shake hers. "It's a pleasure to meet you too."


----------



## Island (Nov 16, 2016)

*HOPE HANLON*
Halloween Night










​
Hope's "costume" consisted of what she happened to be wearing. This included a ragged green shirt, a pair of patchwork jeans, and a worn pair of boots. She found herself somewhat offended at Michael's comment. Costume? How was that a costume?! She wore those clothes every day! Well, not every day, since she brought a change of clothes, but often enough that they constituted her "typical" attire! _"W-What is he saying I look like anyway?!"_

Her parents gave her some Old World currency for this exact purpose. She was _supposed_ to go clothes shopping. She was _supposed_ to blend in. She realized, however, that she had no idea what an ordinary, otherwise unassuming, young woman of this time period looked like. She had seen pictures, of course, but that instilled as much confidence in her as somebody from the present-day trying to dress like they were from the colonial era. Just buy a tricorne, a powdered wig, a waistcoat, and some breeches. You're all set, right? Maybe. Are you sure you bought the _right_ tricorne or the most fashionable pair of breeches?

Hope decided that she wasn't going to dwell on it.

In fact.

"You don't seem to be doing anything, so how about you show this time traveler around?" It was the perfect opportunity to do some intelligence gathering.

As long as he thought that she was only "pretending" to be a time traveler, she could ask whatever ridiculous questions she wanted to. She just hoped that he'd take the bait.

@P-X 12


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 16, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina pets Muginn as well before Melaina takes a step back in shock causing the bird to squawk a bit. These things just looked like normal birds to her, but a sword of such renown? "Ku-Kusanagi! You can bring the *sword of the heavens* back?!"
> Melaina was thinking of normal swords that were crafted and listed in history, but the legendary sword itself?
> "You must get this a lot, but... Would you mind coming to the Library with me? They should have some kind of text on it. Even if it's not as powerful as the texts in my mother's hometown. I want to, no... I need to see it. Even an exact replica to make a copy of would mean so much to my country, you'd be considered a hero!"
> While Melaina was a resident of America and born there she lived a good deal of her early life in Japan; having found memories of it.
> ...



Tera was a little concerned about the enquiry most request rarely turned out how the person might have hoped especially if they intend to use. There was a reason why she tried to avoid the extremes, a flaming sword worked in fantasy but in reality it might well burn your hands. The same reason she rarely summoned intelligent creatures, but she had already broken that rule.

"I need to give you fair warning, it would be a replica, technically everything I make is a replica." She replied in hopes of bringing her expectations more in line with the result. "Also I doubt they have any original texts, meaning like the cloak it might not last very long." She felt it only fair to give a warning, "But I can certainly replicate the appearance and weight, it might even cut a small wind while it lasts."

Tera turned and closed the making both ravens disappear back to the pages that had created them, "Lead on Mel."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2016)

LunarCoast said:


> Tera was a little concerned about the enquiry most request rarely turned out how the person might have hoped especially if they intend to use. There was a reason why she tried to avoid the extremes, a flaming sword worked in fantasy but in reality it might well burn your hands. The same reason she rarely summoned intelligent creatures, but she had already broken that rule.
> 
> "I need to give you fair warning, it would be a replica, technically everything I make is a replica." She replied in hopes of bringing her expectations more in line with the result. "Also I doubt they have any original texts, meaning like the cloak it might not last very long." She felt it only fair to give a warning, "But I can certainly replicate the appearance and weight, it might even cut a small wind while it lasts."
> 
> Tera turned and closed the making both ravens disappear back to the pages that had created them, "Lead on Mel."



Melaina walks towards the Library with Tera leading her on through the campuses spots along the way.
She continues to talk about the sword, Kusanagi.
"The earliest known text we have is in the 7th and 8th century for the sword. I believe the easiest to translate and understand is the 8th regarding the sword. *The Kojiki*. The Shinpukuji-bon manuscript a copy is the closest to this however; thanks to it being destroyed in time... If you were able to pull books from books it might be possible to obtain the Kojiki, but I doubt that's possible. Well, unless you can obtain the Necronomicon... I'd rather not imagine that being possible."
Melaina shivers at the thought as she walks towards the library passing some nearby students.
Clouds appear to be gathering today in the blue sky.

"We will be using an english translation of the Kojiki, but before we enter..."
Melaina pulls out a phone out of existence and fiddles with it.
"The author is... Basil Hall Chamberlain, 1882. Right, let me just check if they actually..."
She fiddles with the phone some more.
"The library has a 1919 print! Lets go get it!" The phone disappears
Mel walks ahead and holds open the door to the library waiting for Tera.
@LunarCoast


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 16, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Halloween Bash*​


Island said:


> *HOPE HANLON*
> Halloween Night
> 
> 
> ...



Michael shrugged, walking along the sidewalk. He wasn't sure if what he said offended her, but considering her immediate reaction, it may have. _"Whatever, just don't bring any of that stuff up."_ Putting his mask in the candy bag for safe keeping, he answered Hope with "Um, sure. I'm not exactly from this city, though, so please bare with me."

Michael walked around the city nearest to Grand Heroics, always keeping some part of either the school or it's surroundings near enough to spot as to not get lost. He traveled with Hope to a few key places; the first stop was a restaurant. "Hear they make the best BBQ in the city. Well, they're certainly the only ones I've been to that make Korean BBQ. If you're interested, I could treat you to a meal sometime." Next up was the shopping district, a normally bustling portion of the city, now a comparatively barren ghost land. "Huh. I don't remember the last time I've seen this place as empty as it is now. Usually, there's a constant sea of people moving in and out of everywhere." He concluded the brief travel with a visit to the park. "I probably wouldn't go in there right now, though. Never know what kinda people might be in there at this time of the year. They even say some of the crazies come out around this time," he said, putting on a faux scary voice in good jest.

As they went near the entrance to said park, he jumped up on a chair near the entrance, perching on it. "So, correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and just guess you're a student at Grand Heroics. If I happen to be right, which dorm are you a part of?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 16, 2016)

Daniel - Testing new muscles
The Gym

After what passed for a relaxing day at the beach Daniel headed off to the gym to test his new self.  Moving around still felt foreign, the braided muscles rubbed oddly on each other, and he was still down a lot of definition but none of it affected normal movement.  He was still down a lot of muscle mass as well, the body would absorb and rebuild eventually but it would be best to keep things to a light workout today.

He started with a light jog to warm up.  It was good for the initial parts of the work out, get the blood pumping, and get the body primed for burning energy.  It would also give him a baseline for endurance which was the biggest concern.  The stripped down muscle-mass would be dependent on blood-flow, if nutrients and energy couldn't be promptly delivered on demand this was all a waste of time.

He set a moderate (for him) pace and jogged for a few miles around the track.  It was a test of the traditional understanding of stamina, the body's ability to continuously resupply energy and deal with waste while the body worked.  In this there was no problem, overall the bloodflow was dramatically increased and the "red line" so to speak seemed to be higher even if the actual change in speed was minimal.  The body would of course eventually run out of energy but that wasn't a factor of any of his changes.

Satisfied he moved on to some weight training, this he kept quite light to start.  Muscle-mass wise he was down quite a bit which meant he couldn't afford a pressing workout that caused damage, give the body a few more days to recover first.  But a test was needed.  After selecting his weights he braced to do some curls.

Most people consider weight training to be a test of power, but it was the truer test of stamina.  When a muscle contracted it burned energy many times faster than it did when relaxed.  It stored very little energy within itself, and would quickly be dependent on external supplies of energy, if the body couldn't keep up the muscle failed in a variety of different ways.

Immediately there was an odd flood of sensations.  The braided muscle fiber rubbed against itself as it contracted, it wasn't pain exactly but it was unusual.  It also pressed on the interwoven blood vessels quickly reducing the flow of blood.  His heart pumped harder and blood pressure rose to fight the constraining force.  After a few reps he dropped the weight to rest with a frown.

It wasn't exactly a failure, but endurance at raw power wasn't as infinite as he had hoped it would be.  It's also probably why muscle didn't work this way by design, evolution was surprisingly effective after millions of years of trial and error.  Still it would manage for now and the initial questions were answered, he'd work out a solution to the new problems in time.

((@Unlosing Ranger feel free to jump in if you want))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Daniel - Testing new muscles
> The Gym
> 
> Satisfied he moved on to some weight training, this he kept quite light to start.  Muscle-mass wise he was down quite a bit which meant he couldn't afford a pressing workout that caused damage, give the body a few more days to recover first.  But a test was needed.  After selecting his weights he braced to do some curls.
> ...


After dropping by the Beach in the early morning Melaina went back to do some basic exercises in her in her room to warm up for the day while wearing her weighted clothing. Sits ups 100, push ups 100, leg crunches 100. After this she ran to her standard classes to recover over the day slowly and continued to work her sore muscles with weights on in small ways while constantly shifting the weight with her quirk when something felt like they would fail on her. This was standard muscle,stamina, and quirk training for her, one that would crush most any person if done everyday considering what she's carrying and the constant use of her quirk. After classes she decided to check out the gym since Daniel said he goes there. There he was working out, stupidly well toned.

"Hey! You're doing pretty good Dan."
Melaina sits near him
"Though you don't seem happy about it... You're clothing is too open if you're wanting the most out of training, you need to suffocate your body more. Figuring out how your body responds to extreme pressures is the best way to become stronger I feel." 
A long sleeved leather shirt appears from existence, one like Melaina always wears that is skin tight.
"One of my spare shirts, it should fit tightly on every inch of you. I think one push up with it on might give what you want, put it on and wait for me to use my quirk while you on the ground if you want to give it a shot."

If Daniel agrees, after he puts the shirt on Melaina will have the shirt slowly weigh 2300 pounds for safety, the weight 100 percent distributed evenly in the shirt while he is in the pushdown position.
"If you start feeling your body being crushed to death tell me to stop."
Rather dire words.
"And done, try to do one push up as slowly as you can."
Melaina watches a bit relieved and having the feeling of weighing like a feather.
@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Nov 16, 2016)

*
The Bonds We Share For Now: Think About It.*​

“What’s there to think about?” Kenny questioned to the purple haired boy sitting in front of him. “According to Roman, it was just another old person with a couple of screw loose.” The tired-looking teen had been pretty resigned to the fact that the old people in this town weren’t going to be any form of help in this investigation, given previous experiences thus far, as such, there was obvious skepticism as Victor continue to try and break down what the ramblings of the old man meant.  It seemed that his interest in finally having something to chew on would not allow him to let this go until ever string of meat was scrapped from the bone.


“It all goes back to the flames…fire and flames…did they carry on? Hm…” Victor murmured to himself in thoughtful rumination. “Retribution carried out by the forsaken…. a town full of old people…a bunch of kids missing…and a bunch of clowns…maybe the clowns put on a show with lion jumping through those flaming rings, but it messed up, and that PETA group came down on them!” He exclaimed in a moment of sudden brilliance liken to discovering the secret password to a bank safe before returning to an air a humility. “But…no, that wouldn’t involve staking kids…unless they were being turned into lion!” He stood in great excitement at this revelation, astounded by the connectivity of all the elements in play. He quickly spun around towards Kenny and shook him with all the childish glee of a Christmas Morning new console.

“That’s why they’re only taking kids! They need young, youthful lions to raise up and jump through flaming rings! It’s so simple!” Kenny’s body resembled a ragdoll as Victor’s grip pushed him back and forth with every word that exited his mouth. “It makes such perfect sense! Clowns are kidnapping kids to turn them into lion cubs and perform in a circus to make up for all those years ago! How did we not see it before?!” He stated in exuberant jubilation in this discovery, contrasting substantially with Kenny’s overwhelm expression as he was nearly unable to get his own thoughts in on the matter.


“But.

What.

Does. 

That.

Have. 

To.

Do. 

With.

Re.

Tri.

Bu.

Tion?” Kenny managed to stutter out in-between the shakes. Victor allowed his arms to stop torturing his fellow classmate with such extreme movements to communicate with him.


“What do you mean?” Victor questioned obviously as he stared wide-eyed at the calm Sky Prince, looking quite close to releasing the contents of his stomach upon the floor. It was a moment before he was able to speak once more.


“I mean,” Kenny said, taking a breath as he wiped his mouth of the spittle that escape during his classmate’s shaking. “It doesn’t seem much like revenge to target random kids from the town and make them preform. It sounded more like the old man Roman met was referring to something directly related to a form of revenge on the town.” The was a moment of complete silence before Victor let go of Kenny, causing him to nearly fall due to the sudden lack of outside support as in one smooth motion, he turned around once more and sat to think to himself.


“That’s a good point.” He stated ever so nonchalantly. “By the sounds of it, I was overcomplicating the situation. It is probably related to the town specifically.” He said rubbing his chin in a thoughtful tone. “Though I still think that the lion angle holds some kind of credence. Call me crazy, but I do.”


From the look of the pony-tailed boy, he would have no trouble doing so. Kenny let out an audible sigh as he began to shuffle out of the room. This situation had simply gone out of control, between his provocative instructor on this incursion, the ever moody and standoffish Roman, and the complete ball of unending energy that was Victor Rickter, his normally cool and collected attitude had been all but grinded up into dust at this point, and this wasn’t even mentioning the actual mission at hand, which seemed to be going nowhere fast unless Victor’s Child-lion theory had actual merit. This was all a bit more stress that he was really feeling up to taking currently. Right now, he just wanted to head back into a bed and sleep this all away. Before he could reach the doorway, however, he was interrupted once again by the purple-haired chipmunk.


“Hey Aviator,” He called out to Kenny using his Alias, catching his attention mostly through proxy of not being used to be called such before.


“Hm?” Was the response paired alongside a look over his shoulder.


“Well, uh…” Victor said in a surprising lack for words with a scratch of his cheek, somewhat unsure of what should be said here. “Thanks for helping me out with figuring stuff out. Ever since our last mission, Cyrano has been sort of stressed, seems like it’s really been affecting him or whatever, so I didn’t want to grill him on the big details that he got from the old man.” He crossed his arms as he cocked his head to the side. “It’s been kind of awkward with him ever since, but I doubt I’ll actually get him to open up about any of it so I’ve just been avoiding it.”


“Maybe you should talk to him about it.” Kenny said as he turned around to face Victor’s backside. “I mean, you guys were on the same mission, right? Even if it was intense, it’s not impossible to get him to talk to you about it, you know? You should be able to get him to talk better than anyone.” Victor turned towards the dark green haired boy.


“You think so? I’m not so sure.” Kenny nodded before he headed out the door.


“Think about it.”


@Hero @Karma15


----------



## Hollow (Nov 17, 2016)

_Mimosa Merryweather
Halloween Event_
*
Hocus Pocus
A Night of Unimaginable Horrors*​She might stand a chance if she was a little faster.
She's not.
She might stand a chance if she was a little stronger.
She's not that either.
She might stand a chance if she had a little more technique.
She doesn't.

There are a lot of things that Mimi isn't or doesn't have, things necessary to at least providing a challenge to an adversary. The one thing that might have made a difference - her quirk - was currently off limits. Nevertheless, the blonde hadn't made it this far by thinking about what she didn't have; angels wouldn't just appear and hand her a specially made anti-Mr. Castillo weapon just because she wished for it.

Whenever they hit the bottom and they'd run low on all sorts of thinks, her mom would always tell her that if one doesn't have something, one should create it with what they already have.

With that in mind, the girl considered what she currently carried with her. Her hands simultaneously held her phone and the candy Melaina had just thrown at her with a bunch of advice about how to fight. Inside her pouch was a box of band aids, some string left over from her traps along with a couple of pebbles and the bracelets she couldn't leave behind at home even if they didn't go with her Halloween costume. However, physical objects weren't the only things she had with her; Mimi also had her wit and creativity.

The adversary who currently stood in front of her was Richard Castillo, a renown name not only for his family and status but for his work as a Pro Hero as well, achievements that had earn him his place as Vice Principal. The specific details of his powers aren't widely know but it's safe to claim the white haired teacher has a Beast quirk. Something that rang a bell inside Mimi's mind. She knew two other people, one with the same type and another whose quirk had at least a similar concept that could be applied here. Specifically, Zia (the friend she'd made on her first day but hadn't been able to find since) and Freya (her much adored roommate and possible best friend).

Having been lost in thought for a couple of seconds, it was apparent that the teacher was either bored out of his mind or thinking she was getting cold feet...maybe both.

Mimi clenched her teeth, shoved her phone into her pouch and, with a war cry fit of a barbarian, hurled the candy at the teacher's face. Then threw her second punch of the night.

In one breath, Mr. Castillo caught the candy with one hand and shoved her off balance, using her strength against her. It was still embarrassing but she was able to at least catch herself before falling this time.

The girl crouched down and slid her leg out and, even if her form was (thanks to gymnastics and all) for once actually good, Mr. Castillo avoided it with ease.

He had obviously not been impressed with her first punch, but that one couldn't even be compared with the horrible manner with she was now bombarding him with punches and kicks. As if in answer to her half-assed attempts, he seemed to have stopped paying attention at all. Mimi was losing him but, at the moment, she couldn't afford to care, more important things were keeping her busy inside her head.

Some knowledge had been gained from the times she had asked the aforementioned friends about their quirks. Both were, in some way, worried about their control over their respective forms. Applicable but undoubtedly useless. As a teacher of Grand Heroics, Richard Castillo probably holds impeccable control over his quirk. Even if that wasn't the case, only an idiot would test it.

There was something else...something important that was just out of her reach...if she could just-

Mr. Castillo punched her on the stomach.

*“Oof!”*

Mimi was flung backwards, her breath pushed out of her, her unstable legs making it impossible to keep her balance this time.

For a small moment, the fear that her teacher actually punched her scattered her thoughts. It was the first time an adult hit her and it was...scary. It hadn't been that painful, so he probably held his strength back accordingly. One could say it was a warning hit. _'Take this seriously,'_ it told her, but for a second all she could do was lie there and look at him with the eyes of a frightened child.

Thankfully, besides stealing her breath in a terrifying manner, the move had also impacted her mind like the Heimlich Maneuver successfully gets whatever is stuck on a person's throat to pop out. Zia's words rung clear as though the auburn haired teen was saying them right then.

_“I’mma shifter by the way, so if I do anything weird while we are together, please let me know. There a lot of senses coming in at once so I kinda get weird.”_

Mimi took a deep breath and picked herself off the ground, telling her knees not to shake as she got her phone out and charged forward. Zia was quite sensitive due to her connection with her beast counterpart. Mimi had no idea if it was the same for Freya, much less Mr. Castillo, so this was, quite ironically, a shot in the dark.

If she thought back, the teacher had reacted quite quickly to her phone ringing, yet the blonde wasn't confident she could find a tune that could impact him hard enough for her to take his candy in such a short amount of time. Instead, she opened the flashlight app and thrust it at his eyes, thinking that, even if it didn't hold much effect, it could at least keep him distracted for a few seconds.


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 17, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina walks towards the Library with Tera leading her on through the campuses spots along the way.
> She continues to talk about the sword, Kusanagi.
> "The earliest known text we have is in the 7th and 8th century for the sword. I believe the easiest to translate and understand is the 8th regarding the sword. *The Kojiki*. The Shinpukuji-bon manuscript a copy is the closest to this however; thanks to it being destroyed in time... If you were able to pull books from books it might be possible to obtain the Kojiki, but I doubt that's possible. Well, unless you can obtain the Necronomicon... I'd rather not imagine that being possible."
> Melaina shivers at the thought as she walks towards the library passing some nearby students.
> ...



*The Sword that Pierced the Heavens*​
Leaving the dorm was a interesting experience to say the least, not quite yet adjusted to the climate she found the humid air somewhat startling but she would have to get used to it one way or another. Physical lessons would be more demanding at first that much she realised but surely she wouldn't be alone... God help Albert with all those feathers. Then there was the variety of students, each unique in their sense of style and method of passage with many abusing their quirks in transportation but there wasn't much time to dwell upon it. The library approached.

There would be no doubt she would spend a great many hours here in both study and escapism, "I could summon a book from a book but there wouldn't be much use in it. Just be a book without any real scripture so sadly I will not be summoning the Elder Evils any time soon... sorry."She smiled it was an obvious joke. "Seriously though summoning books is a waste of my resources."

Tera took a step away once Mel had pulled up her mobile, the thing honestly scared her and she trailed her new found friend from a safe distance. Only approaching when the device disappeared, "A translation?" She enquired as they began to stalk the labyrinth. It didn't take long honestly, she had spent far too long in this environment and the library was like any other and soon enough had set it down upon a nearby table. She smiled faintly, "My father might have found this intriguing, he always did enjoy the classical history."

She removed her glove once more touching the binding she recoiled slightly before relaxing once more, eyes closed trying to extract the necessary information. She knew the basics, a sword recovered from the eight headed serpent for example, this formed the basis of the weave a network of interconnecting scripts and stories each adding to the whole muttering each passage as she went and using her own imagination to fill in the blanks.

_Azure threads weaved like silk sketching a image and shaping the Sword of Valor into the fabric of reality. A single edged blade that extended out the jaws of a serpent that formed the guard, the grip formed of a woven fabric and ended with a tuft of wolfs hair attached to the buttcap. Colour came next with the blades edge a midnight blue with a almost white highlight at the very edge that gradually faded into black towards the core where a fine line of golden scales were engraved along the opposite. The snake's head was a mix of silver with gold highlights and topaz eyes, the hilt shrouded in a blue fabric matching the tone of the weapon, and finally the tuft of hair grey._

Tera fell back suddenly her legs giving out under her as the weapon lay silently upon the table, while she recovered her strength but there wasn't much chance of that. About fifteen seconds had passed before it seemed to take a life of it's own, cutting skywards there was a brief burst of cutting wind that caught her off guard pushing her back into a nearby bookcase. Thankfully the books were well secure and only a handful landed upon her lap the girl chuckled as she realised the problem, "Well... It's _pierced the heavens_..." She sighed and looked at Mel, "Sorry Mel."

@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2016)

LunarCoast said:


> *The Sword that Pierced the Heavens*​
> Leaving the dorm was a interesting experience to say the least, not quite yet adjusted to the climate she found the humid air somewhat startling but she would have to get used to it one way or another. Physical lessons would be more demanding at first that much she realised but surely she wouldn't be alone... God help Albert with all those feathers. Then there was the variety of students, each unique in their sense of style and method of passage with many abusing their quirks in transportation but there wasn't much time to dwell upon it. The library approached.
> 
> There would be no doubt she would spend a great many hours here in both study and escapism, "I could summon a book from a book but there wouldn't be much use in it. Just be a book without any real scripture so sadly I will not be summoning the Elder Evils any time soon... sorry."She smiled it was an obvious joke. "Seriously though summoning books is a waste of my resources."
> ...


Melaina moves over to help Tera up. "Are you alright?"
Melaina picks up the books on the ground and puts them back in place; then winks at Tera.
"Oh don't be too sorry... I took a picture before it took off with my phone." 
Melaina didn't say anything about the phone reappearing at a moments notice so she could take a picture of the blade.
The phone in her hand disappeared before the blade took off.
"I only needed the design of the blade really and its appearance in general. It would have been nice to have taken it home, but* Daniel should love this for his design ideas.*"
Melaina looks up and  lets a whistle escape.
"Your quirk is really powerful, hope it doesn't hit any planes on the way... Imagine if that was older scripture? Would there be a Library left?"
Something had been nagging at her however since this started. Quirks often interact with each other in interesting ways.
"Hey, do you know how my quirk would interact with the objects? I'm kinda interested. Can I store them? Can I make them more solid by storing real things with real weight and mass into them?"
@LunarCoast


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 17, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox & The Clown
Fantastic Mr.Fox


“Eight meters, top left rooftop!” Freya relayed the message to Vino, the last person on Earth she expected to work with. Using the enhanced senses that for mutant quirk users was as innate as walking, she deduced her attacker’s location with ease.​ 
​ 
"Got it honey” The redhead said affirmatively. Being around Vino was akin to walking on a scorched trail of rocks barefoot. The speedster had a strange way of getting to her. He pushed every button with such consummate ability that it seemed natural. Her aversion aside, she could not help but acknowledge Vino’s competency.​ 
​ 
 “You’re out of your depth Ventonelli” The sniper had been revealed to be a freshman and most likely one of the remnants from the Grey Wolves pack beaten down by Freya. By now Vino had already scaled the two story building and was in the midst of chasing down the attacker, who appeared to be armed with a sling shot.​ 
​ 
Vino darts forward with such speed that it frightened the Grey Wolf.“You know what cracks me up the most? When a weakling cannot understand their place. No, it’s my mistake. I must have done something wrong to let a bottom feeder like you think that they ever had a chance against me.”​ 
​ 
The chase continued with Vino gaining more and more distance. A ledge appeared that divided off the building in which they were free running on top of from the adjacent roof top. It was a 15 feet jump, that was the distance needed to make the leap onto the other side. The Grey Wolf reached a reluctant stop as he approached the ledge. He knew how far the other side was, but he also knew what would happen to him if Vino were to catch him. The rumors surrounded him were all too ominous and if stories such as “Vino the butcher” or “Vino the killer” were true then he would be the Italian’s next victim.​ 
​ 
Vino ceased his running after taking notice of the Grey Wolf’s reluctance. “Why look what we have here, the little wolf has reached his limit. Jump, I won’t even stop you. Hell, if you make it to the other side I’ll turn the other cheek just this once.”​ 
​ 
​ 
The Grey Wolf inhaled a deep breath. Perhaps it was the moment of hubris or the fear of being at Vino’s mercy that made him jump but he did it, and failed. His foot connected with the ledge on the other side for only a moment before he slipped and lost his foothold.​ 
​ 
​ 
Grand Heroics would have had its first casualty had it not been for Vino’s unexpected intervention.​ 
​ 
 “Fucking idiot.” Vino scolded. In the same moment that the jump was made the redhead had taken precautionary measures. With the skill and precision that could only come from a lifetime of experience he launched four daggers in rapid succession. One impaled the Grey Wolf’s hand, lodging itself just enough to set his palm through a portion of the concrete wall. The other three connected with pieces of his clothing; in the end he hung like a deer from the wall.​ 
​ 
Vino disregarded the boy’s cries of pain and ran back to Freya.​ 
​ 
 “Did you get the rest darling?”​ 
​ 
  She decided that for the sake of their alliance she wouldn’t bash his skull in. “You really love pushing your luck don’t you? And yeah, I got them. Got some info as well”​ 
​ 
Freya pointed back to reveal the unconscious bodies lying on the pavement. “How about the sniper? You take care of him?”​ 
​ 
‘Oh him, don’t worry. I left him hanging for a while. He’ll be fine.” Vino replied nonchalantly. “What’s this intel you got.”​ 
​ 
Freya gave a triumphant smile. “Victory. Odin has blessed us with victory. Later tonight, there will be a gathering at the town football field, a gathering for the defeated. Those who who met their fates on the battlefield and had their possession of candy relinquished shall face on this field for one final endeavor. A perfect hunting ground for us.”​ 
​ 
 “Don’t we already have enough candy babe?”​ 
​ 
Freya grimaced at the pet name but decided to ignore it like she did with many of Vino’s remarks. “We have enough candy for win this round, but I figured the more people we eliminate the easier it will be to dominate the rest of the event.”​ 
​ 
Vino’s eyes radiated with passion. Her boldness, her ruthless demeanor, her strange belief in fictional gods, and the ruthlessness.. It was all...enticing.​ 
​ 
“Freya. Will you be the carrier of my seed?”​


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 17, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox &The Clown
A Clash of Two Worlds



"You know." William the Benevolent suggested. "If you never need some spending money, I could always use some more muscle. I might be incredibly rich and powerful, but, well, you know, there are always… undesirables out there that need to be… shown how the world works."

"What do you say, _mon amie_?" He offered.

The two had been walking in silence for almost half an hour. Roman was beginning to find solace in the lack of conversation. He did not bother hiding his displeasure at working with Westley. As he was beginning to find comfort in the silence his unwanted companion began to break into a monologue.

"What do I say?" Roman ceased walking."I say screw your money, and screw you Westley. I mean really, is money truly all that matters to you? Why do you want to be a hero anyway?"

Westley nearly grew pale at the clown's blasphemous speech."That is an absurd question Durosier. Of course money is important. Money saves lives in the same way Heroes do. How do you save a starving child? Money? A family just lost their homes because of a terrorist attack. How do we help them? Money? So yes Durosier, Money is all that matters. Because it gets the job done."

"Money also happens to be finite." He fired back."Without mommy and daddy giving you an allowance you're not different from the rest of us. When you're money ends you'll no longer be William the Benevolent, but King William King of Nothing."

"Why do I even bother?" He questioned rhetorically. "People like you will never understand what it means to be alone. To see your world crumble and know that there was nothing you could have done to make a difference?"

He suddenly stepped toward Westley, who was unnerved by the clown's close proximity. "So tell me William the Benevolent. What are you without your money?"

@Island ​


----------



## Island (Nov 18, 2016)

*HOPE HANLON*
Halloween Night










​
"That’s right." Hope confirms.

"I have the power to manipulate time." The young woman explains. "I can produce a bubble that can slow time around myself or a target of my choosing."

"Hence the time traveler costume." While her preceding statement was true, this one was not. The real reason for the time traveler costume was, of course, because she was _actually_ a time traveler and that she just _happened_ to be wearing those clothes.

"I'm in the Golden Eagles." She answers the second half of his question. "I just moved in."

"What about you?" Michael seemed friendly enough, so there would be no harm in making small talk, at least as long as he stayed away from any "difficult" questions.

@P-X 12


----------



## Island (Nov 18, 2016)

*ANCIEN RÉGIME*
Halloween Night











​"You can take the money from the man, but you can’t take the man from the money." It seemed that Westley already had an answer to this question. "When I was young, my father gave me a small loan of a million dollars to start my own business. A real business. Not some roadside lemonade stand. I'm talking big. Real big. The biggest business any eight-year old has ever started!"

He could talk about his business ventures for hours. Who wouldn't? He was successful! "The point I'm trying to make, _mon amie_, is that I am still the most attractive, the most intelligent, and the most personable individual that I know. If you take away my money, I'll just earn it all back! Heck! I'll double my worth! No, triple it!"

"I would say it's all about pedigree, something you're born with, but there's more to it than that." He placed a warm hand on his new friend's shoulder. "Yes, I'm attractive. Yes, I'm intelligent. Yes, I'm personable. You know that. Soon, the whole _world _is going to know that! But, do you know what else I am, _mon amie_? I'm ambitious! If I want something, I get it, no matter what! Yeah, not everyone is _born _as attractive, as intelligent, or as personable as me. I get that. I totally do. But, you know what everyone _is _born with? Choice. You can _choose _to take the next step. You can _choose _to climb the ladder. You just have to be ambitious enough to take that first step! And the next one! And the next one!"

"Without his crown, this king is still a king." William the Benevolent concluded. "Not only does he have the pedigree of one, but he also has the drive of one. Neither of those change just because his crown falls off."

"Well, durosier?" It was an unsettling confrontation, but there was nothing that calmed his nerves like discussing his favorite subject – himself! "Do you disagree?"

@Karma15


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 18, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong: Halloween Bash Pt. 3*​


Island said:


> *HOPE HANLON*
> Halloween Night
> 
> 
> ...



Michael nodded, smiling. "Time manipulation, eh? That's certainly a Quirk you don't see everyday!" He clenched his hand, gripping a large twig off of the floor. "Well, in terms of dorms, I'm in the same as yours, the Golden Eagles. When it comes to Quirks, I'm afraid mine is a bit more mundane." The twig started to smoke as his hands began to glow. "I can manipulate heat. I can generate it like a radiator and control it while it's in my body. Like so." The twig suddenly burst into flames whilst in his fingertips, burning down the ashes almost immediately. "Oh, and I'm pretty heat resistant because of it. Pretty much means I'm almost completely fireproof and heatproof against most mundane things."
He dropped and stamped out the twig, leaving a pile of ash where it once was. "So, how's your time here been like? You have any crazy stories to tell?"


----------



## LunarCoast (Nov 18, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Melaina moves over to help Tera up. "Are you alright?"
> Melaina picks up the books on the ground and puts them back in place; then winks at Tera.
> "Oh don't be too sorry... I took a picture before it took off with my phone."
> Melaina didn't say anything about the phone reappearing at a moments notice so she could take a picture of the blade.
> ...



She looked a little bewildered at first, it wasn't quite the response she might have expected as she understood most would scorn her for such a failing. "Yeah... powerful." This wasn't thrilling news to her being the pedigree of a hero with equally potent abilities, she understood this could very well make her a target or in the worst case, if captured, a weapon. She shuddered at the thought and almost welcomed Mel's question using it as a front to avoid thinking about what might have happened if it were a original text (it might have killed her), "In theory, I suppose it possible, yes but it might not last very long once you take it out. I need to sustain it you see else the object will typically break after sustaining a hit or two, besides that it should have all the properties of the original... assuming of course your Quirk doesn't change them."

Tera then blinked realising Mel had mentioned a name, _Daniel?_ Was he another student or someone else, "Who is Daniel?"

@Unlosing Ranger


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2016)

LunarCoast said:


> She looked a little bewildered at first, it wasn't quite the response she might have expected as she understood most would scorn her for such a failing. "Yeah... powerful." This wasn't thrilling news to her being the pedigree of a hero with equally potent abilities, she understood this could very well make her a target or in the worst case, if captured, a weapon. She shuddered at the thought and almost welcomed Mel's question using it as a front to avoid thinking about what might have happened if it were a original text (it might have killed her), "In theory, I suppose it possible, yes but it might not last very long once you take it out. I need to sustain it you see else the object will typically break after sustaining a hit or two, besides that it should have all the properties of the original... assuming of course your Quirk doesn't change them."
> 
> Tera then blinked realising Mel had mentioned a name, _Daniel?_ Was he another student or someone else, "Who is Daniel?"
> 
> @Unlosing Ranger


"We should test it on something that you can't fully materialize yet isn't dangerous then."
Melaina nods to herself then looks at Tera questionably before noticing Mel herself actually mentioned Daniel.
"Daniel? Oh, he's someone who is working on my costume, he's the son of a rich billion dollar company that makes clothes to fit a quirks needs. Or something like that. I'd just consider him a friend before any of that. I'm sure he'd be inspired by some of the things you can make appear like that sword. Would you like his number so you can talk to him? He'd tell it better than I can and I think he'd love you."
@LunarCoast @P-X 12


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2016)

*ELENDEL SPECTER
*
Blow, blow, thou winter wind,
Thou art not so unkind,
As man's ingratitude
____________​The Beast was a larger than life man, not in the least because of towering height and rock-like constitution. He seemed to radiate power, not just in the way he moved and shifted about his colossal body, but in the way he spoke his words; there was a richness to his voice that Elendel couldn't _quite_ describe. He wasn't sure about him running for President of the United States, and his reasons sounded a little weird to him, but the Beast was right in at least one thing he said: he was definitely one of the best heroes alive. If anybody could propel him to greater heights, make him shatter through the plateau that he felt he was reaching, it was probably this man.

_Or, at least, until now... 
_
Elendel sneezed. "S-sorry, i-it's just r-really cold here," he managed to speak, hugging himself with his arms in a vain attempt to find some warmth. At least the chattering of his teeth allowed for an excuse for his stutter and disguised his lack of social confidence. That _was_ one benefit, but the Freezer also made it incredibly hard for him to use his Quirk. The Breeze relied on his ability to draw and store breath in his lungs—the ice cold temperature would make it incredibly difficult to do that, to say nothing of its adverse effects on his bodily performance in general. How was he supposed to do anything with such a huge limiter on him?

He frowned. _Limiter? _A flash of realisation struck him. The whole point of his training was to overcome his limits and learn how to adapt to new environments and enemies that he wasn't used to. Surely this exercise represented both of those things? _All I need to do is overcome it! _The warmth of inspiration flowed through his body and, somewhat reluctantly, Elendel dropped his arms, speaking up. "C-can I go first?"

The Beast smiled and stepped aside.

_It's the same principle I use when I'm sensing enemies through the vibrations in the air, or when I'm using the air to change people's speeds. If the cold air is getting in the way of my ability to use the Breeze... _Elendel allowed himself a wary smile and extended his arms forward, palms facing each other. Then, slowly, he began to spread them out, as if forcefully opening a two handle door. _All I have to do is move it out of my way. _Cold air was much more difficult to move because of its density in comparison to normal air, but he was _also _stronger now. If there was ever a time to rise to the occasion, this time—stood in front of his peers and one of the country's top heroes—was that time. 

_Got it!
_
A wave of icy wind dispersed around him, flying into the faces of the other students and the Beast, but Elendel paid no notice. Instead, he marched up to the frozen cow, a confidence to his step that nobody had ever seen before, cocked an arm back, and shot an arm forward. A blast of wind exploded from his palm upon impact, knocking back the frozen cow with such force that the hook threatened to unhook. And then, like a pendulum, the dead cow swung back, threatening to smack Elendel straight in the face. _C-crap!
_
He moved out of the way, but noticed that his step was a little more sluggish than usual. _Strange, why am I so slow all of a sudden... _Elendel looked down and found that he was breathing incredibly heavily now. His eyes widened with dull surprise as he registered and processed this. _Well, I guess I'm still not used to such intense training. I've been practicing since this morning, and that thing with the cold air earlier really took a lot out of me... _He breathed out, allowing his muscles to relax. "U-um, I think my turn is done now, so..."


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 19, 2016)

Guns & Roses: Vino Gaiden
Part I: An Era Ends, An Empire Rises


*Spoiler*: __ 














_Crime is a universal concept that is free from the constraints of geography. America, China, Russia, crime exists in the farthest corners of the globe. Iniquity and vice,man's wickedness was evident. However, whenever there is a darkness there exists a light. Crime was at odds with its fiercest competitor, justice. Similarly, in Sicily, Italy such a clash had existed for centuries, long before the quirk phenomenon._

Emblazoned on the walls of Sicily, the image of The Gun & Rose was a mark of power. An ancient power that was as old as the country, the Ventonelli Family existed as a prominent force in the development of Italy. Commerce, religion,culture,and politics, there was not a place where the Ventonelli's clutches were not sunk in. A mafia family of assassins, criminals, and thieves, their only combatant in a quest for autocratic control were the Giorno. Sixteen years before the birth of the current Ventonelli Don's son, Vino, the infamous empire was in the midst of collapse. Four of it's five sons and sole heirs had been apprehended by the Giorno Family, a family of heroes that served as the counterpart to the wicked Ventonelli.

"We must not stand for this!" Giorno Ventonelli roared. Before taking the helm as head of the Ventonelli Giorno was a young and ambitious man. Steadfast and brazen, Giorno was a progressive man that believed the most effective way to ensure the Ventonelli's survival was through crushing his foes.

"I propose we focus all of our forces on the Giorno. Seize their loved ones, threaten them, kill their whore daughters! They continue to impede the families progress. Father, how much longer will you-"

Although Giovanni Ventonelli was a fragment of his former self, plagued by illness and withering with age, he still remained at the center of one of the mightiest forces in Italy. No longer "The Raging Bull" of Sicily that he once was; Giovanni spent his present days bedridden and dependent on the several wires of machinery embedded in the orifices of his body. Nonetheless, he was still capable of silencing his son every now and then.

"Yes father, I understand but." Giorno gritted his teeth in frustration, displeased by his father's opposition.


*Spoiler*: _Quirk-E-Dex_ 



_Giovanni's quirk,Mind Speak gave him the ability to communicate with others by projecting his own thoughts onto them. Although they could not respond in the same manner_.




The one way dialogue continued with Giovanni lecturing his son on the fragile state of the family. With the Giovanna Family's meddling in their affairs the family had grown weak. Oversea shipments had reached a sharp decline, nearly half of its forces were incarcerated as a result of the last confrontation with the Heroes. Giovanni urged that the family tread lately in such tumultuous times.

That sentiment did not please Giorno, who believed that his father's passivity and conservative mentality would lead the family to ruin. Giorno loved his family, he respected what the Ventonelli empire stood for. Some could say his admiration reached the level of fixation.Henceforth, it was that same love for the empire that prompted young Giorno to commit the act that he did.

_Huff Huff Huff
_
"Shhh" Giorno urged gently. He gently moved the back of his palm down his father's cheek. The elderly man continued to gasp for air that would not come. With the removal of the tube that ran down his trachea, Giovanni Ventonelli could no longer breathe on his own.

"Shh Shhh. It's ok father, everything is going to be all right. It will all end shortly. You needn't worry father. Yes, I shall look after the family. Thank you for your service."Responding to his father's last mental projection Giorno sealed his father's postmortem eyes.

Giorno allows a single tear to trickle down his cheek and in a moment later he regains his composure. As his first act as head of the family he calls one of his vassals.
"Luigi arrange a meaning with the bosses. We have business to discuss."


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 19, 2016)

Guns & Roses: Vino Gaiden
Part I: A Lesson In History


 

_








_


*Spoiler*: __ 



Four of the most powerful men in the Italian underworld were seated at the table. Pasquel Camorra, Raffaele Galasso, Roberto Cutolo, and Julius Saviano. All of the heads of the largest crime families in Italy were gathered in one of the spare warehouses that the mafia families used for meetings. These four maintained a strained alliance with one another, a coalition formed to combat the threat that heroics brought upon their business.

The men waited for their host impatiently, leaving their drinks untouched. It had already been half an hour and their host was nowhere to be seen. The men saw this lack of punctuality as a blatant sign of disrespect and thought it to be inappropriate given the weakened state of the Ventonelli family.

"Ciao amici miei" Girono greeted as he finally made his appearance.

Padquel Camorra was the first to speak out."Giorno?! Why have you come and not your father? This is a gathering for the family heads, there is no room for a brat who does not know his place."

"Gentlemen,gentlemen it pains me to say but my father has passed as of last night. Henceforth, with my  four elder brother's recent incarcerations I am now head of the Ventonelli family."

The four men responded to the recent news with incredulous glares.

"Adhering to my father's last wish, I have brought you all here. My father was a man who held a great deal of love for his family, and he respected the bonds that tie our families together.  My dear father was a great man, who allowed his conservative ideals to impede the families growth. You see, he believed that protecting the fragile bonds that tie us all together was essential for our survival. That in order to combat the growing threat of heroism, we great families needed to scratch one another's back. Unfortunately, miei amici I do not share my father's belief."

"I would watch that wretched tongue of yours brat! Before you end up losing it." Julius Saviano, an old relic of the golden age of crime, slammed his mighty fist down hard on the dinning table. Saviano had been the late Giovanni Ventonelli's oldest friend, rigid and firm, he also was one who lived by centuries of tradition.

Giorno chuckled at the elder's outburst and without a care in the world paced around the table seating the four bosses. "Gentleman, are you familiar with with history between the pilgrims and the Indian tribes that inhabited the land we know today as the United States?" He asked rhetorically. Giorno was a man who was fascinated by the history and stories that originated from Italy's fellow western neighbor, America.

Giorno continued to encircle the men. "You see the pilgrims came to New England thinking that they had encountered vacant land. Sadly, the territory was inhabited by tribes of Indians. The pilgrims acknowledged the Indian's claim on the land. They claimed that the Indians held a natural right to the land, but not a civil one. A natural right,they believed,did not have legal standing."

Taking notice of the confused stares he received Giorno decided it was bet to reach his point, "I believe that for any great leader, an understanding of history is key. We learn from it, ponder and reflect on past events. Because you see, history has a way of repeating itself. Like the Indians, you men have a valid claim on land. You can very well claim that Italy belongs to you, that it is your natural right. The territories you all posses, I acknowledge that they are natural claims, an extension of your right as fellow rulers."

Girono let out an amused chuckle. "Although since we are men that exist outside of the law. It saddens me to say that like the Indians, your claims have no legal merit."

"Stronzo!"One of the men cried out."You intend to do battle against us, you intend to die?!"

"Battle? I suppose I do. However, understand this.Battle is merely one of the ways to destroy an enemy's will to fight. I prefer much colorful methods. Take the English for example, in order to crush the will of their foes they resorted to massacre. The deliberate attacks of the noncombatants for the purpose of disheartening one's foe. The English massacred thousands of native tribes for the sake of their goals"

Simultaneously all four of their phones began to ring. Giorno cracked a condescending grin. "Mei amici. I'd check my phone if I were you."

The men were receiving notifications from their men detailing the widespread attacks on their loved ones. All across Italy Giorno's men had gone after the wives, sons and daughters of the respective bosses. Ranging from mass car bombings, and assassinations, the families of the four men were being executed systematically.

"You see,I believe that the English were right in their approach. Although unlike them, I seek to not only to take your wills, but your lives!"

Splint!
The blade concealed in Giorno's suit flung across the room, impaling the skull of Saviano, who sat at the center of the table.

Bang
Girono slammed the skull of Pasquel Camorra through the table. Before the elusive Raffaele Galasso could exit through the back door, Giorno's blade embedded itself perfectly in his spinal cord.

Swish
Roberto Cutolo had lunged forward with his own concealed blade. Giorno effortlessly parried the old man's attempted attack with his free hand, and using his dominant right he stabbed his two fingers through the eyes of his attacker. In a swift release he retracted his digits,plucking out Roberto's eyes.

The scarlet blood of his enemies colored his black suit a reddish hue. Giorno salvaged the untouched bottle of wine that his now deceased guests left untouched. As a man who believed it was sinful to waste he treated himself a glass of the well aged wine before leaving the warehouse.



The fire grew profusely and what started as embers had grown into a magnificent flare. The speed at which the fire grew was meteoric. Girono paced through the flames in a perfunctory manner, walking with a level of apathy that made the act seem routine. As if the killing of Italy's crime bosses were a meager task.

Before he could experience the magnitude of his actions he was alerted by the vibrating emitting from his phone.

"Mr. Ventonelli" The feminine voice said. "It's your wife, Rosaline. She has just given birth. Mr. Ventonelli your son has been born."





​


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

*The Trouble with Speedsters
The Freezer*

The Beast knew that Elendel was not a conventional speedster his ability was more about movement then anything else and for that reason his path was more unpredictable then Bitt or Vino. The way he could develop had many different offshoots, he was so young and early in his development that his focus on versatility above specialization was what would allow him to work well in tandem with other heroes. This was a very evident advantage he held over his peers in this group.

"Eh, that's a really promising start kid."

The slab of meat just hung there making Bitt linger on the meaning of the phrase, ‘hamstrung’, he wasn’t quite sure if this is what the literal definition of that was. It wasn’t a ham in front of him, not one he had ever thought he would or had eaten at the very least. After Elendel had gone the Beast simply turned his gaze toward Bitt indicating he was next. It was definitely a good start by Breeze but now it was up to the Phenomenal One to continue GHH’s momentum.

“This is pretty fucking crazy man, it’s cold as hell and we don’t even have any gear.”

“Langauge! It’ll get harder to move the longer you’re in here. You can’t worry about the training or the methods; you’re just going to have to trust me.”

“But dude you literally have us in here beating…”

“The fastest man to ever live has you in here literally trying to get you to get to something better. Now show me what you got and hit that cow!”

Bitt dashed backward then bounded forward unfurling a combo of punches at high speed at the makeshift punching bag. His blows were definitely harder then normal but lacked real oomph.

“Come on those are pixie pellets kid. There’s no power in those punches, the hits are landing but they don’t mean anything. You’ve got all that speed and no power!”

_“I mean dude I’m pretty small how can you expect me to turn my speed into power?” _Bitt didn’t say it aloud but it must have been written on his face as there was a subtle shrug from The Beast as he left Bitt and went over to a different kind of challenge as Bitt continued working…

*Before….*

As a former assassin, and a child prodigy at that, Vino had only encountered beings he classified as "unkillable" on rare occasions. Usually they were among the Giovanna family's elite family of heroes, but even that number was few. Everyone had a weakness, a boxer's glass jaw, a slow reaction time, lacking stamina, the list went on and on. This man, this hero, no he could not even be categorized into the same category as the likes of some of Vino's own professors. This being, he held a preternatural aura that separated him from others of his kind. That day Vino Ventonelli understood that the entity known as The Beast was "unkillable."

That did not deter Vino away being who he was, "Whoa Whoa hot shot. I don't really know why God Babe(GE) sent you or whatever but understand this, Vino Ventonelli does not train. Yeah, my grades might have taken a dive but that's only because the kid I had I had doing all my assignments got bronchitis and missed a few weeks of school."

The young speedster stepped toward Beast completely disregarding his status. Vino, who was tall for his age had to look up when facing the statuesque man. "I don't think you understand buddy. Guys like me, we don't train. We don't need to sweat because why bother? Training is for losers."

"No offense buddy" He said looking over to Bitt.

“Doesn’t it bother you he’s faster but less talented then you?“

*Now*

And that was how you light a fire underneath a determined delinquent. Brock was similarly brash and cocky so he knew Vino had to be primed in a different way.

“It’s pretty cold innit? For a kid who grew up in a place where it doesn’t get colder than 20 degrees this must really suck. It’s not so much training as someone putting you in a crappier situation than normal and asking, what are you gonna do brother?”
​@Atlantic Storm @Hero @Karma15 @Hollow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 23, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After classes she decided to check out the gym since Daniel said he goes there. There he was working out, stupidly well toned.
> 
> "Hey! You're doing pretty good Dan."
> Melaina sits near him
> ...



Daniel takes the offered shirt with an obvious mix of curiosity and confusion.  "Be careful with weight training," he commented hesitantly.  "It takes dedicated work to build up muscle, but that muscle doesn't exist in a vacuum, stress to the bones and the tendons and other things can build up and takes far longer to recover from."

He paused to consider the shirt.  It seemed normal enough, though he was never really one to pay much attention to fashion.   He wasn't really sure what to make of the offer to be honest, the girl seemed strange to him.  Whatever her quirk was it clearly was manipulating matter in a distinctly unnatural manner (at least by the classical laws of physics), either creating it outright or maybe transporting things from one place to the other.  In a general sense those types of quirks could be dangerous, untrained (or simply uncaring) individuals could do quite a bit of damage quickly.

Still she wouldn't be at the school if she were of ill intent, and clearly she had quite a bit of practice with her abilities whatever they were.  With a shrug he pulled the shirt on and lowered himself into a classic push-up position.  He felt the weight immediately, a crushing force all about his torso.  His muscles tensed across his back and abdomen, clenching to protect the body and to secure the more vulnerable organs and internals.

He let out a slight grunt before forcing the airway closed, he couldn't afford to waste air.  The clenched muscles tightened around the veins again, forcing the blood to a rapid rush.  His blood pressure probably tripled though he could only approximate there.  He tensed his arms and slowly increased the force there.  After a few moments of effort he barely was able to shift and he quickly reached the point where continuing would be futile.

"Nope, it's too much where I'm at now."  Admitting it stung slightly, he seemed to be accumulating failures.  This wasn't a total failure though, while the muscle mass couldn't handle this weight and the circulation was a significant concern, the muscles also didn't show any signs of damage even at full force, in that regard it was mission accomplished.


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 24, 2016)

How To Train Your Speedster



"Does it bother you that he's faster than you but less talented?"

Vino nearly winced at the utterance of those words. The very idea that someone his own age, in his own class, even his own peer, was superior to him drove him mad. His scarlet eyes reddened with intensity in reaction to The Beast's taunt. Now here he was subjected to participating in the same training exercise he berated only a few moments ago. Because regardless of what he said if there was one thing Vino Ventonelli loathed the most it was failure.

He stared into the bloody carcass hung in place by the steel hook above it in a trance like state. "Faster? Faster? Faster?! Than me?!"

"No" A right cut through the air and slammed into the side of the carcass.

"No." A left jab followed. "No!" Right. Left. Right. Left.

"No. No.No.No." His knuckles bloodied and calloused from the onslaught of fury. Too caught up in his rage, he hadn't noticed how sluggish his movements had become. He was too immersed to see the instability in his breathing. His body numb to it all, the only sensation that he could feel was anger.

"What the fuck am I suppose to do with this shit?!" By now reality had kicked in. His breathe had turned into a pant. A mixture of sweat and blood trickled down his knuckles. This training exercise, the entire premise, it was all bull shit. What was someone like him suppose to gain out of it? The room was too cold to even move properly in. His muscles felt restrained, his legs might as well have been lugging around 100 pound barbells. He hated it. He hated himself.Hated his weakness, which up until a moment ago hadn't been so apparent. Bitt being praised by The Beast, Elendel being the only one to discover the secret to the training exercise. The people who were supposed to be his underlings had begun to surpass him.

_A Ventonelli that allows his own vassals to undermine him? Your ancestors are rolling in their graves._

"Shut up." He cursed at the voice. His father's manifestation was one that was only reoccurring in times of weakness.

_Face it son. This world you desire, it is not meant for you. A hero? You? Impossible._

_A Fox cannot wear a sheep's wool and still claim to be a sheep._

Vino began to shiver uncontrollably. His body's homeostatic balance kicking in. Skeletal muscle vibrating in response to the drop in temperature. Heat although subtle and in small amounts, was produced as a result of this contraction.

_You couldn't even save your mother. What makes you think you can save anyone?_

"Fuck. Fuck Fuck!" He continued his fruitless onslaught of punches.  Each punch grew weaker. His fists grew bloodier.

_You're a killer, a Ventonelli. Save? You don't know how to save a life. You can only take it._

"Fuck Fuck!" He roared. "Is fucking shivering the only thing this body can do?!"

Intelligence is a flexible concept. Amorphous and fluid, intelligence cannot be confined into a single concept. There are technical thinkers and there are the creative lot. Vino was far from being an intellectual, his grades were sufficient evidence of the fast. His was the kind of intelligence that was more laborious. He learned from grueling physical trials. Although, possessing prodigious talent it can be said this same innate prowess was what limited his growth. Like a lightning rod, his body absorbed the neural information from the external stimuli. 

His own somatic intelligence was what enabled him to finally gain the comprehension needed to conquer his current trial.

"Shivering..." He reflected on the concept. It was primitive at best, limited by his own lack of understanding of science. Regardless, he knew enough to be able to take the next step in his training.

He just needed to vibrate his body to produce heat. More specifically his skeletal muscle tissue. Vino commenced a slow jog in place, oscillating, turning backward and forward at preternatural speeds. RoadRunner, the very quirk that enabled him to defy the laws of physics, granted him the ability to output extraordinary speeds through the application of potential energy and acceleration. It was simple really, the more Vino ran, the faster he became. He figured that if he contained all of that speed and energy into a confined space it would be enough to output energy in the form of heat.

"Eat" The red head's body had begun to vibrate after minutes of running in place. "Shit!" Ceasing his run, he absorbed the gathered energy and speed into a single lunge forward.

The hanging carcass nearly flung free from the hook that entangled it as the boy's blow connected.

"D-Die" As he fell backward losing consciousness, he flipped The Beast off as if it were the last thing on his mind.​@SoulTaker @Atlantic Storm @Hero @Hollow​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hero (Nov 28, 2016)

Colette Eagle
_Beauty and The Beast_
_3_
____________________________________


________________________________
“I’ve known Italian women with less to say than you, though I guess being a mouth comes with the territory.” 

Vino had really pushed himself in this environment. He was such a natural that things came easy to him; he got bored quicker than most. Knowing how to challenge him was key to coaxing out any form of effort from him and The Beast was able to key in on that right away. The reason being that before he became a hero he lived a life that was very modest by comparison, he was actually older than Vino and was wasting his potential in far worse ways than the mature looking teen. They were different, Brock being a boy from a small Minnesota town, and Vino could trace his roots all the way back to Sicily. 

It was at this moment the pedigree of all the kids in The Freezer hit Brock, the fact of who Elendel and Colette’s parents were in the business world, who Bitt’s parents were in the hero community, and who Vino’s father was. “Khristie really is trying to build something with these guys…but when you’re trying to make chicken salad out of chicken shit in some cases it just don’t work.” He looked over seeing that Bittan Stiles was still struggling to pack any power into his punches. The results of Elendel and Vino’s training had obviously been more than satisfactory. So that left the most unique of his charges, Colette Eagle. The girl was the only one in this group who wasn’t a speedster but God’s Eye sought fit to include her in this group. Brock strutted over to her beaming with galvanized confidence. He had a feeling there was something unique about the stoic girl.

“So you’re an emitter type quirk user who doesn’t have a really obvious physical quirk like these other knuckleheads. When you’re in a tight squeeze and you have to put the dukes up? What happens?” That was something all the boys had wondered about her inclusion amongst their group, Bitt stopped his pitiable striking display to focus on the young miss Eagle.

"You ask a lot of questions" Colette replied back to The Beast languidly, stepping over Vino's collapsed body just as she had did the dead squirrel outside Katrina's office in the courtyard. She looked at Vino and then looked at The Beast. "I don't understand the feelings of the weak. The law of the world is survival of the fittest. It's how the weak are weeded out. It just means those people that died were too weak. Its only natural for the weak to perish." Colette spoke coldly. As she was about to take her turn beating meat, Guidance Counselor Katrina's words echoed in her head

"Have you considered not being so critical your classmates' situations? Instead, you could try to see their situations in a positive and creative light with a vision for how the present situation relates to their further spiritual development? As an empath, you're better than anyone at doing this. You could help your classmates understand that they are exactly where they need to be in order to take the next step in their development. It's not about fighting their problems, darkness, or drama on a personality level, but lighting the inner being of another person. Helping them become aware. Through your quirk, you can touch the soul of another person, Colette." 

"The weak are destined to lie beneath the boots of the strong. If that angers you, overcome your deficits." Colette offered Vino "comforting" advice in attempt to complete the task suggested to her by Katrina. "To answer the question you poised previously, The Beast, I am a practitioner of Shaolin Martial Arts. The training I underwent goes much deeper than physical training alone, as it is the rigorous preparation of the mind that forms the foundation from which all my techniques flow."

_Bow Stance_

"Shaolin teachings are divided into two facets, spiritual awareness, which encompasses mastery over perceptions of the mind and the more obvious physical side. Self-awareness is incredibly useful when it comes to combat. I am completely aware of my breathing pattern, and I can control it and use it to lend immense power to my physical movements."

CRACK

"I was taught how to isolate and control muscle and ligament groups through meditation." Colette said as her palm brutally assaulted the carcass' rib cage. "It is because of these intense periods of focus that I am able to increase control over my body and increase flexibility and power"

CRACK

"Another extremely important aspect of Shaolin Kung Fu is a force that can only be activated through mental awareness. This force is called Chi and is the true source of a my strength. Although I am not capable of fully utilizing it, my Shaolin training has taught me how to use lower-abdominal breathing methods to turn my body into a living shield. It was because of this that I was able to survive the villain Obake's  incredibly powerful blows and continue to fight somewhat uninjured."

_*CRACK*_

"I've trained my mind to achieve a level of focus necessary to harness my chi, my physical movements being limited only by my imagination." Colette finished by driving her foot into the frozen meat's side causing it to rip from the hook. "That is how I put my dukes up."

@Hollow @SoulTaker @Karma15 @Atlantic Storm ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Nov 29, 2016)

*HOPE HANLON*
Halloween Night










​
There was the time that Hope tried to pay for something with money that hadn't been printed yet, but she didn't want to tell that tale. "Umm…"

"It's only my first week here, so I don't have a whole lot to say." She had a lot to say, actually, as this had been one of the most eventful weeks of her life. "Adjusting has been… difficult, but I've managed."

Barely.

She'd read about cell phones before, but actually having one was a totally different experience. She could call anyone, anywhere, at any time of day. _"Dad told me that they were commonplace, but… I never expected to be able to just… have pizza at my beck and call."_

Hope had even seen a cell phone before, but there was a difference between seeing a twenty-year old, non-functional museum piece and actually using one.

After a couple moments of silence, the time traveler added, "The food is a lot better. That's for sure."

@P-X 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Nature Path (Earlier Day)
Training Day (AKA Got Tired Of Waiting For a Proper Chance)
*
Michael stretched his arms as he dipped his hand into the surrounding stream. "Nice depth. This should be good enough." Michael took off his shirt, leaving him in a black tank top. He scoped the surface of the waters, searching for a middle spot in the river for his purposes. "Ah, perfect." He decided upon a spot near a large rock in the stream.

As he stuck his arm into the waters, his mind began to focus. His body jumped up into the air with his arm touching the stream bed, his entire body balancing on that same arm.His other arm outstretched, he did a handstand within the moving waters of the stream. The stream itself was surprisingly deep; his entire forearm a small portion of his bicep were submerged underwater. The sailing waves of water passing his arm created resistance that flowed through it, but Michael was undeterred. He remembered what his grandfather told him:



> "No no no, you must use your chi! You must reinforce your mind and control your body. If you can do this, your chi will give you incredible strength."
> 
> "But what if I can't - "
> 
> "You can and will. I know you're more than capable of doing this. Now again, breathe."



Michael started to breathe like his grandfather instructed him to, feeling several pulses of energy travel throughout his extremities. It felt like a strange heat unlike what he himself created. The grip he had onto the ground had tightened significantly, making small cracks in the ground around his grip point. The water ruched against the inside of his elbow, but he did not flinch. His arm was like a metal pole stuck into the earth. He kept up the breathing. _"Alright then,"_ he thought to himself.

_"Now the actual training starts."_

Michael activated his Quirk, focusing the heat created from his body into his submerged arm. He then suddenly increased the temperature of said arm. "Vulcan Surge!" His arm instantly evaporated the water around his arm along with all water around him in a large radius. A hole big enough to fit multiple people was created in the river by the heat of his arm, the water around said hole building as it flowed around it. Steam bellowed from the hole, effectively smothering Michael in it's heat. Michael, however, simply ignored it as it passed him by, his mind focused on nothing but the stream, the time and the heat coming from his arm.

The exercise was a bit brutal, but effective. He was to keep his arms stuck in the iar, each being stuck out on their own for an hour. Throughout the hour, he was to activate his Quirk and crank up the temperature to the safe limit for the entire hour, but only in that arm. It would start with the heat being radiated outwards by himself, but every ten minutes, he would exert his control over his heat and suppress the heat, causing it to recede deeper into his body and make the water come closer to his. If he did it right, the heat would be stored in his body, still as hot as before, but it wouldn't affect the outside world, allowing him to keep up his heat without burning the things around him.

The other point was that his hand was not to leave a burn on his grip point, meaning that his hand and fingers would not be heated and therefore might get cold and weakened. The exercise was to push his control over his Quirk to it's possible limits, with each minute making more and more energy from him. He was never able to complete the training even once, and every attempt left his arms to weak and in pain to do much for an entire day.

The task was still grueling even now. The increased temperatures made suppression difficult, with each recession taking more and more of his concentration. His fingers started to get cold and even go numb during the latter half of the exercise. Even so, he still persevered.

_"C'mon, Michael. You can do this. You have to do this. Your dad could do this at your age. If you're ever gonna be as good as him, you need to be able to do at least this much."_

Those words spurred him on throughout the entire ordeal, his energy. By the twenty minute mark, the hole shrunk by almost a third. By the forty minute mark, it had become too small to fit a body. Ten seconds before the time was up, the hole was so small, it barely skid around his arm, the edges of it being separated by a centimeter of air. He could feel the 2000 ° C heat being stored in the center of his bones as he balanced. Once the timer went out, he used his arms and pushed himself out of the stream, launching him away from the stream and towards the shore.

Michael let out a huge grin on his face in congratulation of his feat. His arm stung like nothing else, right down to his bones. Still though, this was a clear point of progress for him. He looked over to the stream bottom. Not a single mark in sight. "Alright then," he said to himself, stretching out once more.

"Now for the other arm."


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong - Halloween Bash*



Island said:


> *HOPE HANLON*
> Halloween Night
> 
> 
> ...



Michael nodded as he rummaged throughout his bag of sweets. He took note of her comment on food. She probably wasn't from some hug suburban area, or at least not one like New York. If she were, she'd probably have different statements on food considering the sheer variety in cities like those. Then again, she could be just picky and this place has more of what she likes

"Eh, adjusting to a new place is always difficult. I mean, I'm not all the way there yet, and I've been here for a few months. It get's a lot easier to deal with, though. Trust me."


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 29, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox &The Clown

              A Clash of Two Worlds




"I would say it's all about pedigree, something you're born with, but there's more to it than that." He placed a warm hand on his new friend's shoulder. "Yes, I'm attractive. Yes, I'm intelligent. Yes, I'm personable. You know that. Soon, the whole _world _is going to know that! But, do you know what else I am, _mon amie_? I'm ambitious! If I want something, I get it, no matter what! Yeah, not everyone is _born _as attractive, as intelligent, or as personable as me. I get that. I totally do. But, you know what everyone _is _born with? Choice. You can _choose _to take the next step. You can _choose _to climb the ladder. You just have to be ambitious enough to take that first step! And the next one! And the next one!"

    "Without his crown, this king is still a king." William the Benevolent concluded. "Not only does he have the pedigree of one, but he also has the drive of one. Neither of those change just because his crown falls off."

"Well, Durosier?" It was an unsettling confrontation, but there was nothing that calmed his nerves like discussing his favorite subject – himself! "Do you disagree?"

        Roman reflected on the boy's words. Albeit being nothing more than a spoiled rich brat, Wesley showed great passion and ambition through his words. Underneath all of the wealth, egotism, and arrogance, was a young man whose ambition seemed unparalleled. Hence, Roman could not carelessly berate the boy. How could he hate someone who had such drive? He said nothing, thought long and hard on his words and came to one conclusion. Naivete.

    "Everyone is born with choice. You really buy into that ridiculous belief?" The shroud of composure was unveiled, letting loose the ugly emotions that the french boy normally kept box in. Wesley's talk of choice, how it is something all humans are born with. It made him think of his own experiences and the choices he made, notably the complete lack of control he has had his whole life.

    He swatted away the boy's amiable hand in a silent contained fury. "A boy comes home one day after school. He rushes home because by now he's conditioned to enter an atmosphere of love and acceptance. A mother's warm kiss, a father's encouraging smile, these subtle nuances we are so habituated to that it becomes almost second nature, for the boy they were his treasure. Something far more precious than money, no, he had that already. Money had little to no monetary value in light of his parents love."

     Wesley shrunk three sizes smaller when met by Roman's imposing glare.

    "One day." He continues, his mask hiding the redness in his eyes. "One day is all it takes for that boy's world to come crashing down. So how the fuck can you stand there, how can you muster the audacity to spout naive nonsense about choice? When you haven't even felt depravity. How do you climb the ladder when it has already been moved? You talk about taking the first step. How can someone take a leap of faith when their very wings have been clipped off? How do you get back up when you've fallen in too deep?"

    Realizing that he was one step away from bashing Wesley's skull into the pavement Roman ceased his monologue, quieting the raging flames that crept from within. As he confined his own skeletons back into the imprisonment of his conscious he sighed deeply. He did not hate Wesley, in fact he envied him in more ways than one. What he loathed was Wesley's naivete, his innocence and total ignorance of the cruel realities of the world. 

   "Do yourself a favor and open your eyes before it's too late." He warned.

@Island ​ 
​


----------



## Island (Nov 30, 2016)

*THE SUN NEVER SETS*
Halloween Night











​How uncivilized. _"Is he trying to intimidate me?"_ Granted, it was working. It was hard _not_ to be intimidated by somebody who could deconstruct him at a molecular level. _"What a brutish little…"_

He quickly recomposed himself, however. Now was not the time to be angry; now was the time for him to teach this plebeian a thing or two about how the world works.

"What did the boy do next?" The billionaire asked. "Did he wallow in his own self-pity, or did he go and make something of himself? Is that not a choice? Did he not choose to overcome – or possibly succumb – to adversity?"

"Somebody famous once said that the circumstances of your birth are irrelevant. It's what you do with the gift of life that matters." He couldn't quite remember who said that. Mahatma Gandhi? Winston Churchill? Maybe Ronald Reagan? Of course! It had to be a quote by good ol' Ronald Reagan! "It's not exactly relevant since the boy didn't _start_ at the bottom, but you catch my drift, right?"

Of course he did.

Westley _was _quite the wordsmith, after all.

"But enough of that, _durosier_. You almost made me break character." Westley decided that he'd had enough of this conversation. "Where _exactly _are we going?"

@Karma15


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2016)

Katrina Henderson
Part 7    
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________











​
The morning's light, silvery, casts its dull brightness onto the trees--trees gelid in this dim light of fall. But whiteness dominates with the pines and evergreens steeped in vibrant grades of silver. Katrina could hear notes in the morning mist, like metallic chattering, coins in a pocket, the jangle of keys. It was Officer Benton. Katrina headed for the man standing who was moving in and out of the residential with his force, her posture more like that of a leader than it was earlier in the hotel room, hung over.​
"Officer Benton!" Katrina called to the man waving. Benton stopped what he was doing and returned Katrina's wave, waiting for the woman and her students to get close.​
"Great to see you Chaos Angel, students, what was the hold up?"​
"Chaos Angel was-" Cyrano had begun to say with arms folded across his body, but was silenced by Katrina's hand across his mouth.​
"The details are not important, I'm here now." Chaos Angel said firmly, moving forward to investigate the elderly residential and signaling to the boys to follow her lead. Inside the building, she said nothing for a time, instead running her fingertips along the railing of the hallway that was no longer filled with people, but filled with emptiness. Chaos Angel's strike force of GHH students stood around her, craning their necks, in awe of the massive emptiness all around. Continuing their sweep of the nursing home, he group entered a high ceiling room with tall, large-panes windows. Chaos Angel stood in the clearing for a moment looking around the silent room, shaking her head slowly.​

"So, what can you tell me?" she asked openly. 

"Everyone is gone!" Victor exclaimed without much thought.

"We can all see, but can you observe?" Chaos Angel asked sternly.

"There was no sign of forced entry." Cyrano said with his arms folded and head down perched in a corner.

"So are you saying that the staff let the culprit in?" Aviator asked confused.

"I actually haven't said anything," Chaos Angel replied placing her hands on her hips, "We still don't know if this is an isolated incident or if this relates to the kidnappings since the targets of this act are the elderly."

"Ooouuu! Maybe it was an inside job and someone on the staff kidnapped all the residents."

"Could be, but that's for you to find out. Find me some answers." Chaos Angel smirked and slapped Victor on the ass as she walked out the room. Winking, she left the boys with a bit of advice, "To catch the bad guys, you've got to think like a bad guy. That's why all the best detectives have a dark side". When the teacher emerged from the building, Officer Benton was waiting for her. "Other than the obvious, what did your sweep reveal?"

"Absolutely nothing I'm afraid, but..." Officer Benton paused, "We did find some prints leading into the forest. As of yet, we have not tracked them. I was thinking you and I could do it." Chaos Angel smiled wickedly to his remarks and Benton took her grin as confirmatory. "And we've also sent surveillance footage to our labs for analysis. Hopefully we're able to retrieve something from them."

"This is all great news Officer, anything that will get us closer to busting this vile and loathsome individual committing such acts will make me happy."

"Alright, let's go."​
@Wizzrobevox @Karma15 ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Nov 30, 2016)

There Are Stranger Things Than A Broken Hearty Part 5
Act Like a Hero, Think Like A Villain



"To catch the bad guys, you've got to think like a bad guy. That's why all the best detectives have a dark side". 

Roman, in a fit of frustration tugged at his collar, freeing his neck from the tie's iron grip. Katrina's orders, she had done some morning shopping and had purchased matching suits for the boys to wear. As heroes in training they needed to look the part, she forced them to discard the hideously tacky clothes they had arrived in. However, Roman had a feeling that she just wanted to see them in a suit. He earnestly believed that he had the promiscuous woman all figured out. For all he knew she probably loved the feeling of being in control, having her boy toys follow her around, at her back and call, moreover because of her pesky demands they were now her well dressed boy-toys.

"You heard her." Roman said with a tone that commanded compliance.. "This investigation will require us to act as heroes while thinking as criminals."

"I've always wanted to solve a mystery!" Victor exclaimed. "It's up there in my list of things to do, right after fighting super villains in space, and wrestling a gorilla in a tu-tu."

"Moving on" Roman brushed of Victor's nonsensical remark. "Whoever did this clearly had a motive, why else would they abduct a whole nursery home of smelly old farts?"

"Maybe they had bad blood with the residents." Kenny blurted out in response to Roman's offhanded, yet valid statement.

Roman scratched the edge of his chin in a state of deep thought. "Bad blood... bad blood. Something about that sounds familiar. I can't put my finger on it but it's there. Either way, you're probably right Aviator. This was an act of hate and going back to our previous concern on it being done by a different suspect I think we're wrong in that regard."

"You think our guy did this?" Victor questioned.

"I mean it matches his MO. Well, excluding the fact that these are seventy plus year olds and not snot nosed kids. The abduction, the fact that there is literally no trace of the victims left. Hell, there isn't even a sign of a struggle. There's some deep shit going on here boys. Now, the question is how do we get to the bottom of this small town mystery?"

"History!" Victor cried out."If we wanna solve a small town mystery we need to understand the history."

Both Kenny and Roman stared at Victor with incredulous belief.

"You only said that because it rhymed... Didn't you." Kenny accused.

"No I think Victor here is onto something." Roman added in. If there was anything his last mission taught him was that there was more to Victor Ricktor than meets the eye.

"If we are to uncover the deep shit buried in this town we'll have to dig it up. Check the town records."

"Are you seriously hearing yourselves? Mystery and History, uncovering up deep shit by digging it up? You two sound like a bad procedural cop show." Kenny stated, shaking his head disapprovingly. 

"That's how we do things here ." Victor held out an open palm.

'Yeah keep up new kid." Roman proceeded to reluctantly slap it.

"However, we have a problem." He said shifting the mood. "If our last attempt at relying on the reports of civilians taught us anything it's that this town clearly doesn't intend to offer us their full cooperation. Therefore, I doubt the mayor is just gonna let us check his files."

"What do you suppose we do?" Asked Kenny.

"Remember, to catch the bad guys, you've got to think like a bad guy."Roman ended with a mischievous smirk. "We steal the town records."



_While the eager young prospects planned to uncover the town's secrets, Katrina Henderson was also in the midst of a revelation._

"Benton." She called out to her partner, ending their peregrination through the forest. 

"What's wrong Angel?" He asked with concern. Much to her amusement he had taken the liberty of shortening her alias to Angel and had argued that in his defense it was a more convenient code name. Quick off the tongue, and less of a mouthful than Chaos Angle. Katrina, however knew he was flirting, and applauded him for his effort.

"During your tenure as an officer in this town, have you ever heard of the name _Ringmaster?_

"Ringmaster?" He seemed genuinely confused. "No, why? Is that some villain you've come across in the past?"

'No, forget it. I just heard the name come up the other day." She dismissed the topic and continued her trek through the woods. Unfortunately Benton's response only confirmed one fact; the towns folk were hiding something, a dark secret bound by generations of secrecy. Katrina's experience with studying the psyche of villains had introduced her to the most damaged and deranged minds. Which prompted her to grow weary of this Ringmaster. If what she heard last night at _Right Side of Rock Bottom _was indeed true than the Ringmaster was more of a threat than she expected. His hate spanned across generations, his blood lust real and his vendetta directed at the town. If her hypothesis were true than the nursing home abduction was merely the beginning.....

@Hero @Axelthewanted @Wizzrobevox 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 1, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox &The Clown

A Clash of Two Worlds


Smart. Driven. Conscientious. These were among the several depictions of Roman's character. It was easy to forget that the young man had such a capable mind. His abnormally high IQ as evidence, Roman was smarter than most of his peers. Therefore, he saw the logic behind Westley's rhetoric. To an extent he acknowledged it but never would he believe in it. Because at heart Roman was a warrior. It was a depiction that was contrary to his own lineage, his parents had been intellectuals themselves, the foremost scientists in their respective fields. There were many things lost that day, his family, his world, and himself. He saw himself now as his own version of the noble savage, a manifestation of primitive humankind. Thus, he believed that strength was preeminent.

"Quote whoever you want. Spout all the rhetoric you want, but it will change nothing. In the end, strength is the ultimate verdict. Ideals, and words are equivalent to shit without the power to back them up. You talk about choice, your claim that status is irrelevant is indeed valid. And yet, you are also wrong. The weak can do nothing but curse their own ineptitude. They cannot change their fates. And you Westley, are weak." He stated firmly, rejecting Westley's moniker of William the Benevolent.

"Think about th-" A thunderous force struck into Roman's rear. The blow sent him spiraling through the air, oscillating in a motion that was like watching burgers flipping on a hot stove.

*Thud!*

Roman quickly sprung to his feet, rolling out of the trash can he landed in. He shifted his eyes to his unforeseen attacker. What stood before him could hardly qualify as being human. The figure that approached Roman was a seven foot something strapping anthropomorphic Siberian husky. To Roman's horror the robust figure, who he had a hard time believing was a freshman, was accompanied by two other companions stepping out of the shadows. The two newcomers were much smaller than their statuesque friend. They were more narrow in shape, and their long arms coupled with their above average height meant they were swift strikers.

"Hand over your candy boy, and I may choose to let you off unscathed." The Siberian tiger was the first to speak. His voice was hoarse and marked by a distinct accent. Roman guessed German. He also guessed that he was done unless he evened the odds a bit. Roman was skilled, if he had to gauge his own level he would place himself among the top fighters in the freshman class. However, these situations did not suit him. His ears were ringing from the blow dealt earlier and his vision was slightly foggy. He needed a distraction. Then, it hit him. Westley.

"Really Boris?" His lanky companion chuckled. "The three of us were needed for this pu-"

The boy's mouth was shut abruptly by the force of Roman's heel. He flung backwards as he was quickly dispatched.

"H-How the hell did-" The other boy stammered. Roman reeled his right leg back, bringing it back to the ground. Focusing all of his force onto his big toe he propelled himself forward, launching a right screw punch directed at the teen.

Thump

The french boy's fist was halted in the middle of it's motion by a sturdy palm.

"Roman Jacques Durosier." The Siberian giant addressed him. "Fellow freshman of the Golden Eagle Dormitories, your reputation precedes you. The beach festivities that you, along with the lively one threw on the day of orientation. The unauthorized boxing tournament you held not too long ago, in what I assume to be an attempt at releasing some pent up emotions? Since your time here at this school you have displayed an acute intelligence and talent that many would idolize, and yet you are characterized by such deep rage. I feared you would try such an abrupt attack in an effort to even the odds."

Roman raised a curious brow. It appeared he had an admirer. Either that or a stalker.

"Alright Mr. Perceptive. Since we're at the introductory phase why don't you tell me who you are. I'd like to know who my enemies are before they're planted below my feet."

"My name is-" 

"Don't care, Ron Weasley" Roman interjected, silencing the slim red head he was only seconds away from pummeling. 

"Boris Klavis. Like yourself I am also a Golden Eagle resident. I am a transfer student from Ger-"

"Yeah, don't give a darn" Roman quickly clenched the hand that pinned his arm down and pinched the giant's radial nerve. He winced, recoiling in pain, which gave Roman the opening he had been seeking.

"Westley. Now!" Roman commanded. He had launched himself onto the back of the German giant, clutching the freshman's back with persistence that matched a leech. He placed the teen in a firm choke-hold, leaving him vulnerable for a potential attack from the flank. Unfortunately, the help Roman expected never arrived.

"It appears you were mistaken in your approach Roman." The giant stated, amused.

"Hohohohoho. What did you expect man? You really thought Richie Rich would come to your rescue?" The red head he had insulted earlier grabbed him by the shirt as he dragged him away from his giant friend.

"Now, what did you call me again." The red head asked in a sinister tone. He was cracking his knuckles as he looked down on the defenseless french teen.

"Merde" Roman cursed underneath his breath. He steeled himself in preparation for the beating that awaited him.

@Island ​


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 1, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox &The Clown
The Wolf & The Fox

"Where did a fine maiden like you learn to fight like that?" Vino asked earnestly?

"Fine maiden?" Freya questioned. She was taken aback by the Italian boy's compliment. She knew he was merely flirting with her and attempting what the Americans called "getting into someone's pants" but the comment left her flustered nonetheless. Freya sometimes forgot that she was a girl. She never had the chance to fully experience the pivotal transition into womanhood like other girls her age. Her hair was not long, her skin was not silky smooth, and she was not petite and quirky. Freya had short hair that barely reached her shoulders, unusually shaped eyebrows, and scars all across her body. She was a warrior, a proud daughter of the goddess Freyja. So why did this boy revere her as this fragile little bird, a damsel that needed to be protected?

"Ok. Let's settle something right here, and now Vino." She snapped, casting aside her unsettled expression."You saved me back there and I appreciate that. It means you can do more than stick your dick in some hole, but get one thing clear Romeo. I am not, nor will I ever be your or anyone other man's damsel in distress."

She spat out a trickle of blood, a remnant of her previous scuffle. 

"Do not confuse me for what you Americans call, a do nothing bitch. And never, ever call me a maiden"

By now Vino was nearly drooling with glee. "U-Understood. I can still call you beautiful right?"

She rolled her eyes. "Bacraut"

"D-Did you just curse at me in, uh, whats that language you speak called again?"

"Norse." She answered.

"Yeah that. It's hot." He looked into her hazel eyes with wicked intent, practically undressing her with his sly grin.

"I'd love to get to know you more." Vino suggested as the two headed towards the San Diego football stadium. Earlier Freya had informed him that the Candy War's final battle would be held there. It would be the perfect hunting ground for the both of them. Vino, who was memorized by her blood-lust and strength persuaded her to team up with him.

"Is that all you can think about? Sex?" 

"Sex?! No, No, mia principessa. You have misjudged me." He said defensively. "I genuinely want to know you, if that is ok with you. Unless of course you are taken."

"Taken" She raised a brow. "Why do you assume that I am?"

"I've heard a lot about this Roman guy. People have seen you two together and rumors have been circulating that you are an item."

"No. What the fuck. Roman's just a friend, at least he was. These days he would rather get himself nearly killed than actually socialize with anyone." She answered him with a hint of suspicion. "Wait, you assume we were dating yet you still made a move on me?"

This prompted Vino to burst into laughter. "A woman's heart, especially one such as yourself, is wayward. It cannot be claimed by a single man. Why commit yourself to a single man, when you can be free?"

Freya chuckled, not buying into his words. "So let's just say I were delusional enough to fall for you."

"Mia principessa you already have." He interjected.

She brushed off his backhanded remark. 'If I were stupid enough to fall for you. Would you still care if I loved another person?"

"Of course!" Vino stated firmly. 

She giggled at his ridiculousness. "Vino Ventonelli you are such a vitskertr"

"Hey I got you to smile didn't I?" He said as he passed a sly hand through her hair, which prompted her to attempt to bite his hand off.

"Instead of trying to get to know me why don't you talk about yourself." She suggested. "For someone with such a huge ego, you rarely talk about yourself."

"Well that's because I am far less interesting than a beauty such as yourself. "He smirked with charismatic ease.

Freya frowned. "You're doing it again."

"What?" He asked.
"That lover boy act. Yeah, I won't deny that you are a blatant womanizer but sometimes I can see it in your eyes. You're  faking it, at least some of it. If you're going to keep bull shitting me than I'll happily go on my own. I don't need anymore bull shitters in my life. Odin knows I've had enough"

Vino sighed in defeat. "Alright mia principessa. Ya got me. What do you want to know?"​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2016)

PICA​
Survival of the fittest. The world I've been placed upon is one ruled by mere concepts of youth. Yes, you could see it all in every corner and in every cranny of creation. Boys and girls indulging in the hypocrisies of life! But that is besides the point. Yes, that isn't what matters anymore. The night became evident, the students were now at the behest of their carnivorous desires. Beyond the glance of the primary it could be seen very clearly the effortlessness of their truth seething form their pores. It is a lie, it is evil. They will conform to anything and everything as a literal spice to their youth. Secrets, lies, sins failures all of such are mere inhibitors of this so called youth. It's a comedy and a romantic one at that, and as such. 

I completely hate the lie that is youth


*~*~
*
_Mere words would not satiate me. I have enamored myself with the sense of loneliness and tragedy. As an experienced loner, there's none who are better than me at losing. Of course, there's no defining quality of me regardless. As a process of elimination I rank the lowest in the scale of the social spectrum. This is the reality I've been cursed with, beyond the fissure of what's real, to walk among the annals of hypocrites enjoying youth for the sake of own self worth. The modern iteration of hope. Hope so flimsy it stains itself upon the bleeding conclaves of despair. That is why thought I might seem lost, I am the absolute best as recognizing despair. Such which is masked in the mirrored display that is youth._​

...Was read before the teacher before her hand scratched the back of her head, a swollen vain escaping from the lateral side of her cranium. The grit of the teeth demonstrated patience lost, while the characteristic of her demeanor detailed the agony that it as reading that description of his work. *"Hey... Wester-" *

"Teacher, with all due respect do not call me by my first name. See, that merely implies closeness and you and I are not in any shape, way or form affiliated with that kind of relationship. Address me as a stranger and utmost professionalism by using my last name, Pica. I am Pica to you. You are neither my parents nor my siblings to call me otherwise." The swollen vain paired itself with another three in the span of that whole sentence. Her fingers pressed between the bridge of her nose trying to sustain whatever sense of reason she could maintain to no avail as the tone of her voice roared through the office room with no prejudice. *"I'll call you what I damn please you Geezer!" *

Befitting. A youth that had achieved the ranks of Geezer is like a man who has elevated itself on the ranks of Warlock. Pica has ascended the latter of human achievement and has become the loner among loners and the man among man. To be a product of a societal backlash, this just means he's exactly where he should be. "That was extremely un-teacher like, teacher..." 

*"Look, Wes-- Pica. Although you successfully did the assignment I don't quite like your outlook on life. The world isn't as bleak as you propose it is." *

"Ha. That is exactly what someone of your caliber would say, Miss Teacher. Perhaps someone who had a lively and bright youth can say that without the weight and constraint of solitude because such has never been in your periphery. But as someone who by law of the universe was placed in this situation, I cannot by any means abide by your perception. I am not a loner by choice. Society and culture has made to this that I am." For someone who has no friends and is almost silent all the time, Pica had an outstanding amount of confidence when he spoke of his own self-worth or perhaps lack of there off. Yes, Pica is in fact a product of societal conflict against the weird. A high untalented, highly unattractive and highly unpopular student that had been forced to accept his position in this universe as a disgusting lonesome piece of pathetic trash. *"You say some extremely reckless stuff. And I have a name too, My name is-" *

"This isn't your typical shounen manga,  Miss Teacher. I am not merely average I am under-average. Things will not brighten up and therefore you cannot expect me to see the reflection that the mirror portrays as something that it is not. This is the fault of society. I am a product of the society that neglects people like me. And as such, I am who I am. And no, Miss Teacher calling you by your name would merely assume that we have a special relationship. And I do not care to becoming close with you in the slightest." After a glare, Pica lowered his head and silently apologized. A spineless goon at the end of the road. A sigh escaped the teacher. Her thoughts begin to gather and her fingers tap the surface of her table. Her mind whirls across the contents of his paper and a sight of pity begins to emanate from her. Yet another sigh, this one conflicted. It's not as she did no understand what Pica goes through, but how ironic is sense of life is and how almost correct it was. Pica was in fact very brilliant. Regardless of his status quo among his peers. Pica was exceptionally gifted with smarts. Yet such would always qualify him below the spectrum due to his position with other people. People found his as a bother, and his attitude did not help. But also it was understandable as he was quirkless. He had no talent and above that he didn't have a special talent of his own. He was average among the average because the average still had quirks of their own. He was not strong, he was not exceptional in anything because no matter what he could accomplish someone with a quirk, no matter how useless, could best him at such by mere extension of his existence. 

*"Look, Pica. Like other student you aren't... gifted. This view on life is unnecessary because you can't live life in seclusion. You need to work harder and that also includes to those who might be willing to care for you. You're building a wall and you shouldn't care that you don't have a quirk."* Pica rose a brow, confused. Somehow this diverted from one thing to another. And suddenly he found himself trying to figure out what the teacher was saying. Noticing his demeanor, the teacher suddenly felt like a fish out of water. Like she said something unnecessary, but not for the reasons she thought. "I don't care about that? Like what does being quirkless have to do with anything?" There was a seamless genuine tone to such. He seems almost transparent when saying that. *"Wait... you're saying you're not like that because of envy?"* 

"Envy? Of people with quirks? Why would I envy them. I merely observe their status in the grand scheme of social interaction. The God's Eye still is a subject of social interaction regardless if she had a quirk or not. If the world was quirkless as me, I still be at the bottom of the food chain."  What to do with him. "You have until the end of the semester to make a friend. If not I'll do everything in my power so that you don't go to collage!" 

"What!? Don't you think that's a little unreasonable! A Loner like me can't possibly get something like that done by the end of-"

*"Quiet! End of semester! Get your ass to it, WESTER!"* Kicked out of the office with a slam of the door. Pica stood outside with the familiar sense of defeat looming throughout him. "...It's Pica." He whispered under his breath. Turning, his sigh escaped him. Releasing all the stress and dread of the day. Hunched back and hands snugged within his pockets he paced towards the exit. On the resting day he sees the towering sight of G.H.H. The school of heroics and feels nothing for it. The school where success is born, a true iteration of modern hope.

"How dull." He says as his feet delivered him to the arcade.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2016)

PICA


_"How dull."
_​Those were the last words he uttered that day. Those were the words he used to described this world's iteration of ultimate hope. He called such dull, empty in a sense. Hunched forwards, hands snuggled within his pockets. A typical sign of avoidance and mostly so a weight that carried long enough on his shoulders that he couldn't move past beyond such. The youth who despised youth traveled towards the mall's arcade. Almost mechanically, half-minded and bored almost. Taking the train, waiting a couple stops before exiting such a train. Picking up his bike on the stop, peddling towards the direction of the mall, the typical dog barked at him and the cat next to him hissed and ran as it usually does, the common practice of each day, until he reached his destination. Meet with the aura of social behavior, the hours finally claim the time for students to gather here to rejuvenate their exhaustion. Trailing past the majority without much of a care of their activity, he walked up the ladders as to avoid the myriad who were waiting for the ladder. From there he turned left and saw that the machine for the game he played at a regular was being used, so he hid among a dark corner, sat there patiently as he pulled out his cell and earphones and pressed played to his tunes. 

​Most stories are told from greatness. In fact this story is all about the opposite. Sadly that is the truth of such, that is the compilation of this story. The life of an average- Of an under-average youth who despises youth. In this world where greatness seeps from the very pores of it's core essence. A youth who stands out above the rest as a sore thumb... This is not that type of story. This is the trail of ordinary life on a not so ordinary individual. A boy who's an under-average loner who's grown okay to sustain such an existence. A boy who's been mistreated by society and has grown to understand it fondly. And as such, Wester H. Pica, is about as hopeless as you can fathom. 

The children that took over his machine now departed. Trailing their leave, Pica understood that the game was now up for grabs for anyone who desired it's use. Which was in fact him. Pacing himself unto the machine, pulling the left over token from last time, he proceeded to the machine starring onto his hand, counting the amount of token in his disposition. As he reached the machine, another had made it's way towards it, inevitably causing the two to share glances. Another youth. However, unlike Pica this youth stare was powerful. In fact, his entire essence spewed dominance and strength. Like standing before might itself, Pica was ensnared by his presence in itself. Eyes hued of crimson luminescence, hair like platinum snow and stare so stern it rivaled that of military police. 

"Your presence is too loud." Where the only thing that Pica could usher at the moment "And yours seems too quiet." was the retort he received from the mesmerizing youth. Accepting such, Pica turned to the machine and placed his coins and began to play the game. "Can I join?" The oddly present boy before him asked almost unaware of who he spoke to. Normally, Pica would immediately harbor of sense of disgust and general displeasure to the people he met. "I don't have coins for you, strange boy with an even stranger presence." Rejection. Of course, Pica would assume he was there to leech of his money. This has happened before in circles where he tried to assume the role of a social client of his world. However, such was just a ploy held by this world's scions of hope to not waste any money of their own play as much games as Pica's wallet could afford. "Of course you don't. I have my own." Pica stopped for a second and saw the boy place his stack on the table. His face did in fact betray his actions. He seemed serious, those facets you would see from some uptight know it all who think the world is beneath him. He held the looks, the aura and the presence of one that was in the peak of the social spectrum. And yet, he stood here wanting to play with a bottom feeder like Pica. 

"Don't you have something better to do?" His voice spoke in echoes almost. Like this wasn't the first time he had to utter those same exact words to someone. Almost as if he has learn the nature of such and it came out as willingly and as freely as breathing. "Not really." The platinum haired youth said without much trouble either. It was in fact a surprise, but Pica just didn't care to have him around. But ultimately "Whatever." He gave in. Placing the tokens on the table, hiding his face on the scarf he began to play Pica in a one-on-one match. Loosing every game on the process, wasting all of his coins along with Pica's. Eventually the two ended their streak and the boy of platinum hair sighed and stepped back.

"You're too good at this."

"I've had the time to practice." Said Pica as he now paced himself to leave the premises. Before that the boy of extreme presence rose his voice and asked. "What's your name?" to which Pica just continued walking for. The boy rose his brow and followed and continued. "Hey, friend. I asked you what was your name." He was halted. Pica soon began to ponder what those words he ushered were, did he just use the words friend? How uncommon. This was truly a joke. "I'm not your friend, stranger with a loud presence. I am just a passer by. Now if you'll excuse me." Pica continued his pace and the youth halted him again, but this time with a remark.

"You don't seem like the type to have many friends, do you?" Pica sighed at the remark, not due to the sadness that would normally come from it, but just because this boy wouldn't led up and let him return home. "That's correct. I am a loner who's exceptional at losing. Except in that video game which simply just shows how much you suck at video games."  A shrug was ushered by the youth of platinum hair and red eyes. He seemed like a boy of few words, unlike Pica. Taking a closer look at him, his attire spoke legions. "A loner with a self-deprecating view of himself. Yeah, sounds about just how I pictured you exactly." 

"You seem smart enough to come to that conclusion so it doesn't seem very surprising." 

"Well, I'm Jacob. Nice to meet you. I'm kind of a loner myself." He extended his hand, one that Pica just looked at puzzled. Returning his gaze back to the boy who seemed to have not changed at all the expression of his face, regardless of how kind his words were. "No you aren't." Pica said as he walked around the boy without even shaking his hand. His eyes placed on the distance and once again the boy places him in a halt. "That's rather uncalled for."

Yet another sigh, this time much more prolonged and dragged out. "Don't think we're equals, you and I stranger. I am an under-average loner who's experienced at losing. You're a loud presence who cannot walk into a building without everyone recognizing who you are. You are a product of society and everyone you meet will like you regardless of who you present yourself to be. You are like the protagonist of a manga series. You probably sit at the back staring mindlessly out the window thinking how boring your life is. While having all these people interested in you and even further than that, having a talent beyond that of a normal student." Suddenly the atmosphere turned grim. And Jacob tone seemed to lose its initial tranquility. "You can't possibly know any of that." 

Pica stared at his logo, the one that adorned his uniform. G.H.H. "Don't lump me with you or people like you, stranger. You were brought up to this world because you're gifted. The reason you're alone is because you undermine and reject your peers out of your own ego. I am just a social outcast who's trained in the art of social suicide. I have tried and failed. You haven't tried at all. You are the mark of modern hope and you are incredible. I can sense that just but looking at you and merely the logo on your shirt explains that you are of the exceptional few who is able to even attend G.H.H. So for you to say that you're a loner. Is merely because you can't accept that which was given to you. You're a pro in more ways than one. And although you seem pathetic now, you will never be as pathetic as me." He continued down his step.

"See you never." Hunched forward, hands in pockets. The youth who hated youth continues on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2016)

Jet Vs Jacob

"Black vs Caesar"

_Seize Destiny's Most Wicked Scheme:_
_Fight on & Finally Realize That Crowns Hold no True Weight!_

​Their eyes returned to their power, their gleamed radiated across the field, the fractals of light now engraved creation in their deformity, soon reality now elevated a higher plain of existence, the crimson grew in brilliance, their strength began to surface beyond the simulation. Their presence churned the fabric of truth, their power making a stance. Their peak was met and before long both had endured the others clash, the seismic tundra of fist colliding flesh, the imploding of two forces bouncing of each other's strength. Beneath their heel, ground trembled  locking the other in the seem of their own will. Their fist once more made an apparent roar, the world cheered the spectacle, two souls allowing their inner most raw emotion take over, their bodies traced the simulation of night, the fractals followed like steel to a magnet, the trace of white following their every individual movement, the speed of their feet glided them on the seams of this mirror. The their eyes tracing the other's move, their bodies heating up upon the glare of victory. Guise themselves upon their own space, their worth began to be place in motion. 

Pissed off? No, perhaps that wasn't what this was. This was justifying what had been lost. In a time no so long ago, the lives he saved caused Jacob to fear that which he was, that which built him upon greatness. That which herald him as a supposed Conqueror. Jet acknowledged this, yet thrived of this. Jet knew well enough that to live on the mantle of greatness was in fact not a blessing, but  a birthright. A right of those who could true shift the balance of the very known world. But at what cost? It as in fact evident to him, it was evident to many that the two children were gifted. And beyond so, that their abilities surpassed that of ordinary quirk users. It was not often that a power so complicated as theirs made its way anywhere. In a sense, Nikolai was right. He needed to place the mission first, but at what cost? Did he not realize what he's purpose was? Jacob's thoughts at the moment... resolute. Jet's grin played the part, it depicted his excitement. 

His hand formed the gun form, and began to shoot as the youth of platinum locks evaded at the wit of his own quirk. His pulse propelling his movement, abrupt stops, quick steps and lashed advances. His strength and flair were equal to even Jet itself. Yes! YES! This is in fact what he desired. Those eyes, those eyes where the reflect of the soul. There was true meaning before them, a genuine resolution. A small push, a tiny inkling of his talent. That's all that was required, the necessary poison that would propel this to become the most remembered outcome in their lives!

Sybil, Tony and Nikolai witnessed in awe, with each individual hit, the children seem to gain a more confident stance. No time from breathing, both were determined to outclass the other. This is what it meant to fight for the crown. This is what conquerors do, this is the line which divides their origins. One fight for status, the other battles for and end. To understand the strength which allowed him to save his city. To channel that which propelled him to move forwards... Jet and Jacob released all of their might in a single swoop of their own glory!

The heel of Jacob's feet managed to make a collision, the side of Jet's cranium flung unto the distance upon meeting with a source of strength emanating from the very kinetic energy the were gathering. Their reserves were in a constant mood for absorption. Jet's hand swiped upon meeting stone, his own force softened the landing, his hand trembling, a surge of electrical streams began to gather at his arms. Charging, every minuscule second meant something, his feet kicked the earth, pushing himself towards his target, from 0 to apex in an instant, his feet stomped the earth and kicked out, a kinetic force rocketing Jet, into his target. Pulling his fist back, Jacob channeled his own strength, like a straight arrow his posture close their gap between the two. 

Turning on the air/ a thrus of his fist Jet avoided the incoming blow by cycling above the attack. Jacob couldn't react in time. Jet pointed his fingers towards the earth, being above Jacob. His force charged to the maximum stage and a weight replaced the ease of standing, soon a force force his feet to crumble and drop, a power that pained him and meteor'd the Jacob to the ground. Twisting into a flip, the young Jet didn't hesitate. His movements eased to the boy whom now laid on the earth regaining his stamina. Kicking the boy to face up. His hands outstretched he stepped on top of the bend of each arm. Promptly denying Jacob movement, his screams of pain resounding as his sickening smile plastered. 

"Is this all your anger can get you!? Come on, Wuss! I need you to show me what the hell you're really made of!" His fingers formed soon the shape of the gun, pointed straight to the youth's face, body and he yelled. 

"TIGER STRIKE!!!" dozens, no hundreds of shots fired. His power emanated and the fractals gathered around him. The illusion of reality began to shift. Gritting teeth at the behest of his own pain, sustaining his own consciousness. He couldn't lose now, he couldn't allow this evil to roam in Jet's heart. This madness that conquered the weak on fear, that which had elevated the cycling of his desires to bend into a maddening desire. This... This is not the same man who tried the best to save him before!

"TSAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Comeoncomeoncomeoncomeoncomeoncomeoncomeon!!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" 

The man whom spoke to Nikolai prior is witnessing, his heart beating so rapidly, excitement bellowing on the edge of his mind, his sanity began to escape him and he found himself arcing his back in an exaggerated bend. Hands grappling the surface of his cranium  "Fan-fucking-tastic! I, MAO MOTONASHI! Get to see such a wonder piss-poor excuse of a hero get his ass beaten by a rotten scum of a hero!? What the fuck is wrong with this school!? This piece of shit establishment really allowed those two in AND also made them fight!?ZYAHAHAHAHHA.... ZYYAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Fantastic! Fantastic! FANTASTIC! MY BRAIN TREMBLES!!!! Jet my boy, do it! Bring him to edge of despair. Carve in that shitty little fucking brain of his what it REALLY means to be above the rest! In this world PEOPLE ARE MADE GODS FROM BIRTH! If he cannot accept his calling, END IT!" 

Sybil's hand made it's way to her mouth, he legs trembled. Jay... Jay was being slaughtered, the blood began to grow larger, Jet grew far more relentless. Her feet rushed itself to the center stage, to be stopped by Nikolai. "What are you doing?" Sybil rage seemingly displayed itself through the imagery of her mien. Such an absurd question... "I'm ending the fight! Jay is getting creamed out there!" Nikolai pulled her closer. "No you're not. He wouldn't want that."  

"You really think I care about that! He's about to die! We need to put a stop to this!" As she spoke, his power soon began to propel him to move, the image of Jacob grew stronger. His vision blurred, but his will becoming stronger and stronger. His scream caused his power to explode, a wave that pushed Jet away from him... Jet regained his posture, merely to be met with a full powered fist to his solar plexus. His breath leaving him, followed immediately another, one that send him again towards distance. The pulse of each hit grew larger. The kinetic force was becoming unbearable. His body wasn't able to keep up with the output. But damn... was he striking a punch. Trying to regain his breath, Jet pointed his hands and shot, he shot with all his might. He shot all he could, almost desperately. Almost as if he wanted to get rid of the threat, almost afraid. And he enjoyed every individual moment he was enjoying it. His glasses, he took the off and stomped on them.

"Yes! YES! This is the strength I knew you had all along. Those eyes! THOSE EYES! Eyes fulled to the brim with strength. The very strength that placed this birthright upon me! The very right that took away my sister, that replaced my responsibilities as a sibling, and allow me sovereignty on all things living and not. The power I shall conquer so that I, JET MARQUISE, can assume my role as true ruler of the world!" 

"The hell do you think this is, Jet! We aren't kings and I sure as hell don't think I am any better than our peers! This is merely me, trying to shut up a kid with a stupid, asinine, annoying complex of a ruler!" A stomp meet the earth from Jacob's part, absorbing all the cosmos energy he could. Almost a reload of his strength, this very strength that presented itself long ago. the crimson of his eyes, the hue of such grew larger. Such a beautiful display. Mind, soul and body all as one. His pain grew, but he did not falter this was what his will commanded of him. This is what his grandfather taught him, this is what years and years of training sought for him. This is the sight of a true hero! Of a man fighting for a purpose that will result in the good, that will exchange in the long run of the world. This fear that Jet felt, was True Conqueror itself making it's influence on him. Jacob's presence was loud, it was very loud!

"Now I know why I'm so pissed off! There's always so type of fool, some type of idiot! Who's always trying to rule the world! SUPER----MAN--- PUNCH!!!!!!!!" Did his vision blur for a second? Jet aimed above, a support beam, the building began to crackle, dismantle before them and fall. Jacob inches between himself and Jet, swing his hand towards the ceiling, and blew away all the debris with a single swing. Blood coated the youth, the panting to tiredness crossed him. The end was near, his eyes and Jet's saw the others.

"However. There's no way in hell I would ever consider hurting you. You... You have good in your heart, and I choose to trust in that good.... I-I've seen the sacrifices, I've seen what you're capable of. You're not a hero by status. You're not like the rest, you're capable of so much more..." His body started to give in, fail him in every turn. His eyes unwavering as the hue returned to his eyes. "You're just going about it all wrong. If it weren't for you, I would be back in Pennsylvania. I would be at some ordinary desk job trying to fulfill a lie. I can't do that, I have to save the weak I have to defend those who can't defend themselves. I have to put myself on the line. No matter what the issue is. A hero exists not to save the world, but to help the stress of it become a little more bearable." 

He hand failed. And he is left at his knees...

"And that also includes you, Jet Black. No matter how many time you stray, I'll be there to put you back in your place. Just like how you did to me. I'm no hero, but I damn sure help you become one!" 

Jet teeth gritted. "Why you...." 

Fingers met to his face. A smirk placed on Jacob's face. A shot fired. His fist gripping in intensity. 

"IT'S OVER, THE WINNER OF THE MATCH IS THE HERO SIDE: JET MARQUISE!" ​
Black... so that's the name Jacob gave him. As he laid there on the floor a smirk on his face even after being defeated... He might've lost the battle, but he certainly won the war.

"You little piece of shit." ​
END​


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 6, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox &The Clown
The Wolf & The Fox II



Freya and Vino sat comfortably leaning against the rusted fence of San Diego's Balboa stadium. Auburn and brown leaves, indicators of the fall season, were scattered through the vacant stadium. It was vacant for now at least, it would soon house over 3 dozen eager students partaking in the Candy War. For the moment it was their safe haven, a secure space which granted them comfort and encouraged reflection.​
"What's it like?" Freya asked, and then elaborated upon seeing the boy's puzzled expression. "Moving that fast, I mean you are a speedster right?"​
"I never really gave it much thought, it's always been a natural thing you know? Like taking a breath of air. I guess if I had to use a word to explain, it'd be intense. When I run it's like every inch of my body is excited, and yet at the same time at ease. Imagine feel high, all the time."​
"Must be great." She said. "Having a quirk like that, never having to be afraid of your own power, never having to doubt yourself."​
"Are you afraid mia principessa?" He leaned closer to her, facing her fierce hazel gaze. 
"Nice try Casanova" She shooed him away, rejecting whatever daring endeavor he thought of doing. "Don't try and make this about me. You're not getting off that easy."​
Vino mischievously snickered and his visage, which was often easily thought to belong to a young man in his twenties rather than a sixteen year old, had a boyish, youthful glint to it.​
"Can't blame a man for trying."​
She swung a reprimanding fist at his shoulder before continuing her interrogation.​
"You know, although you're English is strangely good for a foreigner, it still has a bit of an accent to it. What part of Italy are you from?"​

"I was born in Sicily, but my family moved to Milan after my mom died. As for why my English is so good, I have to thank my private tutors for that."​

"Your mom. I'm sorry to hear about that." She said earnestly.​

"Don't sweat it, people die all the time. Shit happens." There it was again, Freya thought. His tendency to prevaricate, evasively putting up the facade of the edgy bad boy in an effort to conceal emotion, to smother away any semblance of pain.​
"Wait, hold up. You had private tutors?!" Freya exclaimed , shifting the mood to a light  one. ​
"I've had class with you before and you're a shitty student. Besides, what do your parents do for you to be able to afford a private tutor?"​

"Academics are beneath me mia principessa." He cracked one of his usual condescending grins at her comment. It was only when she brought up his family that his usual unwavering confidence retreated.​
"My parents.... well my dad, he's into politics." He said at a pitch lower than he spoke before.​
"Really? What kind of politician is he?"​
Vino was scrambling to figure out a believable lie to tell her. How could he tell a  girl, one he expressed interest in, that he came from a family of killers?

"He's uh...well you see."

          Approximately 100 yards down the field several groups of students emerged on the field. Some armed with bats, others with blunt objects that appeared to be salvaged from the junkyard. Freya's sensitive ears picked up incoming combatants several yards away.

"Hate to cut you off lover boy but we've got company." She quickly sprung into action.

"It seems like our date has been cut short." Vino added in as he stood by her side.

Expecting a hit in retaliation Vino flinched in preparation.

"I'll tell you what, if you bring down more enemies than I do, I'll agree to go on a date with you."

Vino was instantly revitalized with a seemingly perpetual flood of energy. "Mia Principessa, you have yourself a deal!! Let us charge forward and strike down our foes! For Odin! Plus Ultra!"

The redhead clad in the fox costume rushed out in the open field, immediately alerting the hoard of eager participants. 

"Men." Freya scoffed. 


​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Dec 6, 2016)

_La fin de l’espoir et bonbons_

_"For goodness sake!" The young nurse stated aghast as they stared down at the beaten down boy. Hands grasping onto hips, they shook their head in disapproval. "She really does get carried away with kind of thing. It get we're supposed to be molding you lot, but for goodness sake! Take it easy, you know?" _

_Deprimeun looked down (for a long time) at the white haired boy laying down on the bed he managed to get away from the God's Eye. At some point, he must have lost what little fight he had left in him as he he eventually just passed out in his arms. He looked an absolute wreak,  covered in bruises brought down from a powerful force beyond his level of capability. The fact he walked (or rather was forcibly dragged) away from such an encounter with harsh yet manageable wounds was almost like a sort of medal of honor. _

_"...You need to be braver if you’re going to be here. Not every student has to be like him..."_

_Not everyone could stand up to a force like the God's Eye and continue to fight her despite clearly losing. It was without a doubt reckless, he couldn't argue that, but in a way, it was...admirable. His boy had a level of dedication to his goal that was downright monstrous. In that case alone, Deprimeun could breath a sigh of relief that they were on the same side._

_"Hey, are you listening to me?!" The nurse demanded loudly, causing Depri to jump. "For goodness sake, pay attention when someone speaks to you boy." Said the nurse. "In any case, he'll need to stay for the rest of the night, but he'll be back on his feet in no time with Kyle around. So don't be worried about that." _

_Deprimeun was a bit lost for words. He was obviously worried about his psychical state, but the was also something to be said about his mental state. No doubt his pride will be hurting once he came to, especially for it to be someone like him to interfere. In the end, he managed to ruin this poor kid's night as well, not too mention there was no doubt that he hadn't gotten off on any semblance of the right foot with the God's Eye with his displays of cowardice, it'd be a miracle if he was still enrolled by this time tomorrow. _

_Deprimeun shook his head and reached into his pocket, placing all candy he had next to the boy on a counter. "Ummm...Couldn't you make sure tell him that I'm sorry?" Depri managed to mutter out. The nurse gave him a strange look._

_"Whatever for?" Depri seemed to look for the words to say, to express what had been going on his head as he stared down at the boy. _

_And he failed._

_"Urh....ummm...." He studdered under his breath. The nurse shook their head as Deprimeun attempted to form something related. _

_"For goodness sake! You're way too mumbly." They complained. "I'll pass on the message, alright?" Depri gave an emphatic nod before he left the room, taking one last look at the white haired boy. _

_Thinking about it, he looked sorta like that Troya girl Mimi had shown him a picture of. Maybe they were related?_

_@SoulTaker @Kei _


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 7, 2016)

*The Beast*
*The Trouble With Speedsters*

Brock Backlund wasn't an academic scholar, his schooling amounted to a very dubious high school diploma that seemed to only weigh his gym grades and disregard the others. Still his lack of a scholastic pedigree didn't devalue the gift of his mind or rather it didn't devalue his aptitude for problem solving or his strong intuition. There was a reason why someone like Collette had been slotted in with the other boys despite having an unrelated quirk. As he heard the pop of her strikes he pointed at Bitt, then his own eyes, and finally Colette, the implication that he needed to watch her was very clear.

"Looks like I asked the right questions though."

Brock made reference to the empath's barb with a wry smile feeling vindicated in his earlier suspicions about just exactly how talented Collete actually was. She possessed quite a few qualities that The Beast found rather curious such as the fighting styles she was trained in. They were peculiar choices for a grown adult let alone a teenager. There was more than what met the eye when it came to Collete.

“You see how she turns her speed into power, her size has nothing to do with it. She just knows how to generate power in her hits, you have to learn how to do the same if you want to make it as a hero. What’s the point of being fast if none of your hits cause any real damage?”

Seeing as how all the others had shown some semblance of progression within their quirks or solidified their abilities as tools it was clear that Bitt was the slowpoke of the group. Brock wasn’t out to make him feel bad but could sense that intent wasn’t necessarily all that mattered, he couldn’t control how the young hero in training felt. Walking over the Beast grabbed an orange knick knack from his pocket, ripping the paper off of it he put it under the slumbering Vino’s nose. Immediately the boy’s eyes opened wide, his body no doubt shutting down after burning up so many calories in this cold room. The point had been to make all of them work harder in here.

“I can’t stress enough how great of environment to train in the cold is. There’s more than one way to skin a cat but I think it’s been helpful in my career to train in places like this. It forces you to learn alot about your speed and it’s good for mental toughness. As your classmate has pointed out sometimes you need elevate your mind. When people are in trouble it’s just something heroes have to do and if you can’t do that then you’re going to have to figure something out. This isn’t always about making people feel good...lives are on the line.”

The Beast was not trying to be overly negative, he knew that there was still so much for these four to learn but at the same time they needed to always be aware of what was on the line. They were a better group than he initially thought but that didn’t mean they were perfect

“I don’t think it’s fair that we all stay here and I don’t think it’d be fair to make one of you stay. So why don’t we go upstairs and warm up.You guys need to recharge your macros so pick somewhere and it’ll be my treat.”

The Beast led the kids up a flight of stairs and back into a normal room temperature environment. Being out of the cold cocoon that was the Freezer the kids reflected on their respective showings. This was a shared experience and not all of them were going to process it the same. 

Vino, always quick to speak his mind, was the first to speak up. "Are you content now Stronzo?" The Beast paused, seemingly unaware of what the boy was insinuating.

"Making me of all people sweat. It's an abuse of authority if you ask me." The red head audaciously marched forward, facing The Beast's mountainous stature. 

"I'll let this shit slide. You got your fun." Vino's brazen, charismatic countenance completely disregarded the power gap between the two. The disparity in pressure between the two was akin to the common house cat sizing up the insurmountable lion, king of all beasts.

"One day, my fist will reach you." He boldly declared. "And as for a spot to chill. I know just the spot."
Vino gave off his signature sly grin, one that carried wicked intent. "There's still beauty that works at a cafe not too far from here. For a high born like me the place is nothing worth mentioning, but her beauty is what makes it worth. She's a real gem that one."

"So what's it gonna be Beast." Vino had to go on the tip of his feet in order to place a hand on Beast's shoulder. "You down to be my wingman?"

POOF

And just at that moment The Beast was seen in the doorway.

"You didn't think I was going to leave you unsupervised, right? Especially a scamp like you, Vino? That's just a really sturdy afterimage. Pretty life like but it's not like I have the ability to retain anything you told this one."

"You guys really want to go eat at a cafe after all of that?"

Bitt knew the girl that Vino was referring to at that cafe, the last time he had gone there with Troy he had noticed her much to the fire quirk wielder's chagrin. 

"I mean personally I can go for a burger..."

Bitt made the suggestion half heartedly getting the feeling that Vino was going to drag them all along to the cafe no matter how much he protested. And though it was not said aloud it was quite clear that Bitt Stiles had no real saying considering his results in the Freezer. 

"Well if no one has any objections then I guess we're going to the cafe."
​@Hollow @Karma15 @Solgacious @Hero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronos (Dec 7, 2016)

_The world has a inflated sense of it's importance. Life is meager, life is simple and what makes it beautiful is when its citizens realize that there's so much in the small. Your stupidity, your memory, your cares and your strives are all but a reductive need to satiate your own empty existence. You're a zit in the butt of the world's smallest amoeba, you're a spec in the universe expecting the world to follow your beliefs. You're a coward hiding among cowards of your own ilk. But when met with true greatness, when met with the distinct, with that which truly shines in the dark. Not a single one of you will move. Because you're all like cattle.    _

_Only there to feed the truly gifted. _



_"Who the hell does he think he is?" _​What an incredibly bad mood he was in, similarly he was a the apex of his own emotions of excitement, awe and enjoyment. What was this? The trembling of every muscle joint was enough to make the youth want to shout. Yes, those eyes of his, eyes so grotesquely incandescent. A hubris so admirable that a evoking chill rose from his spine. Pounding the wall... Once, twice, three time before his voice rose again in doubt. "WHO DOES HE THINK HE IS!?" A smile broke from his lip, almost as if the twisted poison cloud hovering over his thoughts was enough to drive him mad. That sentiment grew stronger and stronger. And the sentiment beget another one of enjoyment. Like if this ignorance was a commendable high that elevated his expectations and delivered a new perception of reality. Yes, that's what it was... It was an adventure where he couldn't tell the outcome. He couldn't piece together the future, he couldn't read the roads and what's worse he couldn't change the outcome. And such birthed such a wonderful sense of curiosity, a divine sense of exploration which children are so fond of in their infancy. When life took away Jenny Marquise, it shot the pistol that signified the start of his rule. In this world of heroes and villains, there stood a boy who cared little of both. A poor soul that came up with nothing, that what shred of hope he had had also been stripped from the cracks of his fingers. 

When he needed a rock to sustain to, destiny decided to turn into sad. Swallow whatever shred of hope he held, but... The world is incredibly fair. For this world, to exist is to exchange something for something else. For Jenny to leave, meant that his coronation would commence. To become a leader of the new world, he needed to become that which the new world classified as the new king. A hero, a beacon of light across its soil. But this incredibly fair world has presented the most problematic foe, the most distinct foe... "WHY!? Things were suppose to go smoothly now! You already took everything else, now you plan to deny me my right!? DAMN YOU, JACOB!" Who was he talking to? The world? Jacob? Himself? The past? The future? His mind began to remember again.

"No matter how many time you stray, I'll be there to put you back in your place. Just like how you did to me. I'm no hero, but I damn sure help you become one!"
​Those words. Those words! It flowed through the audience with strength, the cheer had bellowed and echoes his name in tundra, wave after wave Jacob was herald the men of men. The king among the two, his anger rose, his excitement followed. His smirk grew with this emotive intensity. Blood rushed across his cheek, looking towards the night sky, absorbing all the pain, all the sense of broken tissue and struggle, his breath sustaining his 
consciousness. He should go to the doctor, he should go to the nurse, he should try to heal his wounds, but their truth. What scarred them into flesh was far too important, his mind began to remember something it forgot long ago. Something similar. A time where he and his sister were but mere cubs trying to look for their mother. Questioning why out of all of the world were they and their friend the only ones without parents? Simple, they must be hiding. They must be playing hide-and-seek, right? There's no way the world could be this cruel. Yes, even though Jet himself knew from some perspective that he was lying. That whatever his sister thought he'd follow for the sake of her not to lose that smile. And so they searched, they searched and they searched to no avail. That pain of knowing that his effort would amount to nothing scarred him, but also allowed him a sense of growth. That regardless how hopeless the effort was, the result was all that mattered. That's why when she was adopted all those years ago he said to her:

_"Now it's my turn to hide." _

_Darkness commence: A Turn of the Heel, A Turn for the Worst _
_Begins_​


----------



## Chronos (Dec 7, 2016)

PICA​
That was all that there was out of that conversation. All that it could be eek out. Society, much like the animal kingdom form pacts. And in such the pacts are postured between roles. A wolf pact has Alpha's, Beta's, Omega's and the Lone wolf. Obviously, you'd expect that I suggest that I am such like the lone wolf, but that is incorrect. The lone wolf is still part of the pact, however distant he might believe he is. He is integral to them and as such, he is playing a role that benefits society. As a youth who hates youth I cannot commend such a luxurious position in the hierarchy of society.  If anything, I am a bear. Bears love solitude and even among their heard they are truly alone. They care not for others and they hibernate during winter, they wake and eat and continue life living of that--

A sharp pain was use as replacement for thought, the back of his head trembled as the swollen manifestation of trauma began to palpitate into an injury. "Why was that for!?" He exclaimed to the youth that sat next to him, eyes praying on the target with general disdain. A female with more than your average features resembling that of Pica himself. However, she did not share the pessimistic aura of a dead-fish loner, nor did she execute the same vision in life. "I dunno. You seem like you were thinking of something disgusting so I had to break you out of it." Her response was swift, straight and lacking any emotion. But above all transparent. This was not a habit between the two, who are in fact siblings, this just so happens that the younger sister was begging to get tired over his oh so prevalent aura. "I cannot deny that you're perceptive skill are on point. If I were any other man other than your lovable older brother, then I'd be very wary about getting you angry." He smirked and flicked his fingers as if making a realization of what spoke, making a silent gratification to himself for his quick witted response and for all the acclimated points he has gathered for merely praising his younger sibling. 

"Kibou... You're kind of gross." She expressed with a hint of laughter behind her tone. To which Pica ignored. Kibou was the name only the members of his immediate family could refer to him. Wester, H. or anything in between was of limits of the stranger of this corrupted youth filled society we live in. As an experienced loner, he knew all the necessary moves to avoid suspicion. But in reality, half the school doesn't even remember him, or recognizes him as a part of their class. Perhaps this has to do with that blaring amount of confidence he has on his self-worth or lack of there of.  "But, even for a social reject like you, if you spend time with someone for 13 years you tend to start caring for them." She said turning back to the tv recording. 

"That's funny I tend to care for me a lot too. I always loved me and my way of thinking for the world. I have above-average looks, a great intellect and a pessimistic, but real view of the world. I am simply a lovable loner that society has--" Quickly after his younger sister hushed him. Placing her undivided attention towards the screen, turning to witness the display it was non other than the stranger he met on the arcade... fighting against another. Merely by witnessing the screen he could tell that the other held a very loud presence as well. However, his in particular, the boy of Jet black hair and similar red eyes to the stranger of the arcade, is that his presence was poisonous. He could sense it from here too, so they school decided to put to the test their skills. Through combat... They were incredible, but he repeated in his mind... _'How dull.' _

Though the battle was engraved in true emotion, the true intent of both. He couldn't seem to find the sentiment of anything beyond their own ego's until the very end. Where he witnessed the boy say something... Those words... They were Genuine. They held something he could fell as something true, and soon he found himself invested. But as soon as he was moved, the boy fell and lost. "So that's the type of boy you are?"

"Huh? What are you mumbling about, Kibou?" His attention was grabbed by the comment his sister delivered. Oh right, he hasn't told her about his day. It's usually so boring and monotonous that he doesn't bother to talk about it too much. "Oh yeah. That boy and I played some arcade games today." His sister immediate jumped out of her seat and grabbed him older brother by the collar of his shirt and began to shake him "What!? You met Jacob!? I mean, you talked to him!? I mean, you played games with him!? What did you guys talk about? Is it true that he has a loud presence!? Is he single!? Is he--" 

"Whatever development of friendship was initiated has completely been obliterated by that last question, little sister." His voice turned sour, and soon the two found themselves having a conversation about the outcome, but to no surprise, everything ended as expected. Even worse, his older brother completely shunned a supposedly 'disingenuous' attempt of friendship. "You're an idiot. No in fact, you're beyond an idiot. You're the idiot among idiots!" 

"I only told the truth. People are in it for themselves. He obviously has some sort of internal conflict that he didn't want to resolve. He and I are strangers and that's how it'll remain." A dastardly look of disappointment was delivered by his sibling, followed by a sigh, this is how it always ends. Regardless of the circumstances, perhaps he was right about one thing and completely wrong on the opposite. A shrug  replaced her mood, and she continue to the end of the match, Pica began to thin again of such again. But quickly dropped the idea, self image is a worry for those who had the luxury of choice. For an experienced loner like himself, he didn't much care for what the outcome was. Sitting next to his younger sister. He mindlessly watched tv, ignoring the day of today like it all the others. 

This is the life of the mediocre. This is the life of someone who is under-average. ​


----------



## Hero (Dec 9, 2016)

Drake Eagle aka CEO of JP Morgan Chase
_____________________________________________

New York City, October 30th, 20XX


On the warm stone walls of the greenhouse, climbing roses were just coming into bloom and great twisted branches of honeysuckle and clematis wrestled each other as they tumbled up and over the top of the wall. Against another wall were white apple blossoms on branches cut into sharp crucifixes and forced to lie flat against the stone. Below, the huge frilled lips of giant tulips in shades of white and cream nodded in their beds. They were almost finished now, spread open too far, splayed, exposing obscene black centers. Drake Eagle seldom gardened. However today as he stood in his arboretum he recognized something in the tangle of this one that reflected what he was currently feeling on the inside. It wasn't beauty. Passion, maybe. And something else....Rage. "JP Morgan Chase is not a charity service and I have no intention of lifting the poor from their rightful place in the world's established hierarchy." Mr. Eagle kept a straight face while his inner neanderthal spluttered and went on a mental rampage through a hypothetical fine china shop, knocking over shelves and shattering porcelain everywhere in sheer frustration, screaming. 


"Your body is full of rage. Every sinew. It is easy to read. You speak volumes with a clenched fist." Min Eagle said of her husband, her head held obnoxiously high in a biting and condescending tone. The man scoffed.

"So you're Colette now...ha. Leave."

As Min Eagle approached the door to exit the garden, Drake Eagle lifted his eyes to watch her leave. He found himself wondering why after all these years they couldn’t manage to get along for a lousy twenty minutes. When had their love died? Perhaps it was the result of their inability to compromise, to give each other the benefit of the doubt. Or maybe they’d both simply lost the ability to trust another human being and believe anything good could come of the world they lived in. Mr. Eagle stood alone thinking of the electric belittlement in his wife's speech, and a sort of challenge that made him long to strike her with his fists. But he could never do that. Their relationship was complicated and they have both seen each other at their worst. She was a prominent and well respected corporate defense attorney, and he was the chief executive officer of JP Morgan Chase. Min's skill set was invaluable to Drake because crime was his career. 

Mr. Eagle considered himself a craftsman, a true professional. Everybody has a craft they practice. Clean or dirty, safe or dangerous, Mr. Eagle understood that everyone had a viable skill and a part to play in the enigma that comprised their world. A professional is a person who earns money for practicing their craft. Having labored many years and becoming experienced in a particular skill, Drake learned the gradations and eventually reached the title of master. Drake saw opportunities and decided to take them, more often than not, using deceit, treachery, and his quirk to create these opportunities. Mr. Eagle not only actively searched for crimes to commit, but assembled teams of similar people, like his wife, and generated situations in which crime can be safely perpetrated in a controlled environment for maximum profit.  Drake needed Min more than she needed him. And currently, he was going to need her to punish whoever it was that stole from him.  

"This thug has no theory of wealth creation. He or she is just a destructive, envy-driven mongrel fascinated about redistributing wealth after someone else, namely me, has created it first." JP Morgan Chase's CEO said to himself as he resumed tending to his garden. "Whoever you are, you seem like the type to ascribe to the notion there are no such things as demons, but know this. There is only my kind. You are not wise enough to fear me as I should be feared...and you will come to know it. You've demonstrated to me how loudly you can roar. Now it's my turn." The man smiled, watching the last drop of water leave his pail and plop on the sole dying tulip's petal.



@Karma15​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 10, 2016)

*The Mad Bomber: Epilogue*
or
*??????: Prologue Part I*​They called it the Black Room. An ironic name considering what it was like inside. A box the size of an interrogation room, there was a foreboding sense of near overwhelming dread covering every inch of the area. The walls were spotless, covered only by an imposing ebony paint, the only exception being a wide and utterly pristine glass screen on the back wall, allowing others to peer at those inside. The lights were bright and beading down on everyone who stepped into this place. The floors were covered by rows of metallic tiles, each reflecting the intense light back upwards. There was a distinct smell of cleaning supplies and fresh paint floating in the stale air. Those who had a more refined sense of smell could pick up a rather unsettling scent reminiscent of blood.

An old man sat in front of a table. On his side, a cardiac monitor and IV drip connected to his person along with a bottle of ginger ale. On the other, two mysterious men in suits. The 'suit' on the left wore an intimidating glare, enhanced both by his piercing blue eyes and scar running down his face. His hair was blonde which he combed back towards his shoulders. He seemed to be the muscle of the two, his tall and strong physique clearly visible through his jet black suit.

​
The 'suit' on the right, however, was a puppy in comparison, his hazel eyes beaming an unassuming, almost bored stare on his face, and one that seemed to look through the old man to boot. It seemed to scream "I would rather be anywhere but here right now," which, when combined with his attire, painted him in a rather unflattering light. The messy bangs of his golden brown hair seemed to hang at random, and his grey suit seemed to clash with the muted pink tie he wore, as if he did not notice the color before he put it on.

​
The gray 'suit' coughed to help clear the tension in the air as he rummaged through a series of files.

"So, Isaac Lynch. Or should I say, the Mad Bomber." A page from the file was placed on the table along with an attached photo; the photo itself showed a young man holding a toy. remarkably similar to the ones the Bomber himself used. "Quite the story you've got. Says here you were born to a poor Irish family, you were gifted at a young age, being able to make toys that were especially complex for their time. Your intelligence brought you to special schools, which lead to admission to the ivy league and . . . nothing for about 20 years. Mind filling in a few details there?" The old man simply shrugged. "Not sure if I remember that far back. Old age is a hell of a thing, screws up my memory like nothing else - "

The black suit placed his hands gently onto the metal table as he got up from his chair and leaned in towards McDougal's face. His glare was powerful, even bothering the hardened old man enough for him to turn away for a moment. "Do not play games with us, old man." The table itself seemed to shake, his arms causing some imbalance. "There's only one way you don't get put in a cell to rot for the rest of your life, and that's to cooperate." The gray 'suit' simply pinched his nose, obviously annoyed by his partner's antics. The old man, getting used to the suit's glare simply let out a chuckle as he opened his bottle. "Tell me, do I look like a man with much time on the clock left? I'm sorry, is that a no?" He took a sip and let out a burp towards the suit's face. "Then blow me." 

Wiping the air with his hands, the calmer suit coughed once more to get their attention. "Mr. Jack, could you maybe take a step back? We're not going to get anywhere with this." Mr. Jack looked over to his partner with a similar glare. "I thought we agreed not to bother with those - " He put a hand up to Mr. Jack. "Yeah, and I thought that you weren't gonna lose your cool, but I guess we've both been hit with surprises." Mr. Jack sat down. "Whatever you say, Mr. Ace." Mr. Ace fixed his tie as he continued where he left off. "Sorry about that. Now, where were we? Oh right, your past. We have some excerpts from a file in North Ireland. Several members of the IRA seem to know your name. You have quite the negative following in that part of the world. Why, I bet they'd kill to see their old 'friend' again one more time. I mean after all, you are running out of time." It was around that sentence that the old man started to sweat. "Although, now that I say it out loud, I'm not too sure if the name on this file says Isaac or Conor. Maybe Sean. I've got a bit of the dyslexia, you see, and it makes reading some things a bit tricky. Perhaps you could help me out, maybe explain a few more things on this while you're at it. The part with your history is a particular problem."

Isaac sighed; it was clear that he was screwed unless he complied. "I suppose that calling a lawyer isn't gonna help much here, right?" Mr. Ace let out a chuckle as he picked up a glass of water. "Thought so. Alright then." He took another sip of ginger ale. "*Urp* Let's get this over with, Name it." Mr. Ace sifted through the file before stopping on the age. "Well for starters, it seems to say here that you're in your early fifties. Could you kindly explain how, in spite of that, you have the body of a geriatric?" Isaac laughed. "Well, there's a medical reason for that . . . "

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*-30 minutes later-*
​" . . . And I warped a few items around to show my stuff. The two hired me on the spot." Mr. Jack took notes of the entire story, from the man's game making phase (including his board game "BOOM!") to his joining and betrayal of several members of the IRA, all whilst Mr. Ace wiped his eyes. "That was beautiful. Truly a powerful story." Isaac nearly scoffed; to anyone else, it would appear that the man was being genuine. However, this old man was far too seasoned to be fooled by such an obvious trick to gain a connection. "Alright, I've telled you everything. Now what? Do I get sent to some cushy white collar jail to live the rest of my days in comfort?" Mr. Jack got up from his chair. "You haven't told us everything." With that, he threw down two files pertaining to Stun and Shatter. "Spill everything you know about these two." Isaac groaned. "Of course you wanted them too. Let me guess, their lips are sealed. Pretty obvious considering that they're pretty much screwed either way. You're lucky I did research on these guys before I joined their little rampage. Here goes nothin'."

He picked up the file containing Shatter. "Now, if I remember right, she's from Queens. Or Brooklyn, whichever borough. Anyways, you ever hear of Zyana or Zayra or whatever? The R&B kid from years ago. Whelp, that's her." He looked over her file. "Yep, she was a damn good singer. Hell, I don't even like the genre and I could tell she had talent. Probably why she got a record deal at a young age. Course, not everything was all it was cracked up to be." He let out a pained sigh. "Her mother was a bit of a screw up. Actually, a bit of a screw up doesn't begin to cut it. She was a full on living shitshow. Had a massive gambling problem, which in it of itself wasn't too bad save for the fact that she had an uncanny ability to part with her money." He took a sip from his bottle before continuing. "Yep, she got herself in a massive pile of debt by the time little Zayna started making bank on her voice. By the time she stole money from her own daughter to pay for her little habit, she owed fifty grand to a bunch of guys you don't wanna owe fifty cents." He let out a burp and pounded his chest. "And if you think that's bad, wait until you hear the rest."

Isaac stretched out a bit before continuing. "Well, the daughter became a hit. Her clean "came from a rough background but climbed out with my skills" image worked wonders and raked in the cash. They even got to move out of the shithole the used to live in and went to San Fran. So, of course the woman, instead of learning her lesson, starts betting big. Because when you can mooch off of your own daughter, why bother have standards, right?" The old man shook his head. "Well, she dug herself into an even bigger hole, but what was worse, she owed it to the mob. If the people she dealt with before were a pack of vultures, these folks were the devil. When these assholes set a price, they tend to be a bit . . . generous with the interest. One second, you might be paying off the main sum only to find that the interest has equaled said sum over a dozen times over. They'd bleed you bone dry, then put a bullet in your brain the moment they think you're dried up. Granted, the guys in charge of this situation weren't as bright as their Sicilian leaders; they eventually screwed the pooch on their gravy train."

"On top of that, her daughter got a new agent. An agent that convinced Zarya to cut herself off from that tumor. Of course, the mother took it poorly; she pretty much proved that she was a shitty human being with her last spiteful act of leaving her daughter and giving her debtors the place where they could cash in." Isaac sneered, clearly disgusted by the story. "Soulless bitch, I tell ya. Anyways, with criminals breathing down her neck for money, Zyra was in a lose lose scenario; she had to help criminals with various favors along with money to pay her newly acquired debt along with the ludicrous interest. Something in her life had to give. Unfortunately, it was the part that she worked hard for. Eventually, the media found out about her little dealings with the criminal element, and with that, her image, her deals, all in all her career - all dead in the blink of an eye. Oh, but of course the mob still tried to milk whatever they could out of her, making her work for them to pay everything off." 

"This little slice of hell continued until something big happened in the criminal world; a hostile takeover of the mob scene in Sicily that left a huge blind spot for her to exit stage left and start over. Course, there really wasn't anything the poor girl could do; no home, no money and no friends or family to go to left very little options. So she went back to crime for money; namely attacking places and businesses for profit. Somewhere along the road, she met with Stun and they teamed up. Speaking of Stun . . ." Isaac picked up Stun's file.

"Now, this guy's a real anomaly. All I know is he's a Kansas boy that got a job working abroad in Korea. South side, from what I hear. He had quite the gifted mind when it came to tech, apparently. Course, you wouldn't know it by the way he acts now. Yep, somethin' happened to that kid. Suddenly, he came onto the black market with no memories of who he used to be and a bar code stamped on his forehead. Yeah, sorry about the lack of info on him. Surprisingly, the big bug bastard turned out to be pretty secretive." 

Mr. Ace and Jack looked at each other and back to Isaac as they picked up their things. "Thank you, Mr. Lynch, for your information. The D.A will see you shortly." 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As the two walked out of the room, Jack looked over to Ace as he took out a cigarette. "Well, what do you think?" Mr. Ace looked over. "I think you should put that back. This is a no smoking zone." He snatched the cigarette out of his partner's mouth. "In terms of the info, you hear what he said about that Stun character, right?" Jack nodded reluctantly. "Yep. South Korea. Bet you a hundred 'he's' responsible for this crap. And you know what that means. We have an international criminal on our hands." Ace sighed, finishing his partner's train of thought. "Not just a criminal. A Villain." Ace walked off as he took out a phone. 

"I need to make a phone call."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2016)

EvilMoogle said:


> Daniel takes the offered shirt with an obvious mix of curiosity and confusion.  "Be careful with weight training," he commented hesitantly.  "It takes dedicated work to build up muscle, but that muscle doesn't exist in a vacuum, stress to the bones and the tendons and other things can build up and takes far longer to recover from."
> 
> He paused to consider the shirt.  It seemed normal enough, though he was never really one to pay much attention to fashion.   He wasn't really sure what to make of the offer to be honest, the girl seemed strange to him.  Whatever her quirk was it clearly was manipulating matter in a distinctly unnatural manner (at least by the classical laws of physics), either creating it outright or maybe transporting things from one place to the other.  In a general sense those types of quirks could be dangerous, untrained (or simply uncaring) individuals could do quite a bit of damage quickly.
> 
> ...


Melaina puts her hands back on the shirt taking the weight it contained. Followed with the shirt itself being taken back.. As always the weight bore heavy on her, perhaps the fact she always held so much held back her true growth.

Her phone begin to ring and answers.
"Dad? A disaster?! Are they alright? I... I see I'll get ready to head back so we can all go to Japan."
Melaina ends the brief call. "Sorry about that Daniel, seems a big emergency popped up near my mother's hometown and I have to help along with my family. We might not see each other for a while... You can always call me if you need some help, tell the same to Micheal and Blake if you see them. And... thanks for the advice, I'll try to take it easy from now on." Melaina puts her phone away and waves bye to Daniel before eventually leaving the school grounds to meet up with her parents. They pick her up and sign her out as they make their way to Japan.
*END* @EvilMoogle


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 11, 2016)

​
_The world of villains is not a place many intentionally inhabit, often times it is life that has led someone down the path of the irredeemable. The world can be cruel but there are plenty of those who do not lash out with the nefarious elements of criminality hell bent on anarchy, or simply taking what is not there's in a hedonistic grasp for faulty entitlement. The reasons for villainy are varied, villains are the dark mirror images of heroes especially in this Quirk World.

Before the quirks the world had had people and after the quirks it made more sense to think there would be even more bad people. Still what about those capable of immense darkness, those who attempted to propagate their wickedness like a plague._

*The Corporation
*

"Sir... UT1124..."

"I can't see the future but the tenor of your voice tells me all that I need to know. Now..."

The shadows veiled the face of fear, but veils were flimsy things the layer of protection it offered was minor. A titan of enterprise, Leopold V. King, was the CEO of the eponymous King Industries, an energy firm which had used its financial might to become a conglomerate which had its hand in a little bit of everything. Leopold was a rather punctilious man, taking stock of his operation at all times, he was a proponent of the strong link-weak link theory..

"What have you done that your superior would send you to deliver me such negative news? I sincerely doubt it’s not common knowledge what happens to the bearer of bad news." The shadows of the room’s lighting concealed his smile protecting the facade of his exasperated tenor.

"I parked in his spot..." The salaryman put his head down the morose cadence of his words denoting that he was sorting through his grief but had not yet let hope die. Maybe there was mercy to be had.

"So your superior sent you here to give me bad news so I could kill you in cold blood for parking in his spot? I may be an austere man but even I have to admit that is some very twisted logic on his part." At this point two size 15s clad in brown Italian leather thumped onto the ivory colored table. It was very casually done as the gruff malice had disappeared from the shadowed figure as the squeak from his chair could be heard as he reclined into it, he whistled a few bars of an old song he had enjoyed since he was a teenager.

"What is your annual salary?"

"Uh...about 95 thousand sir..." The timidity in the poor salaryman's voice as sweat beads began to fall from his brow and his hair started to fray as sweat permeated.

"Do you have a family?"

"Yes, two boys, my oldest turns 13 next week and our youngest is 8."

"Was the second child intended?"

"Yes sir, we wanted another child, we were trying for a girl."

The salaryman did not like the pointed nature of the questions, fear was not simply a scent that a canine could smell off of him, any mammal with a nose could. They all knew how the CEO of King Industries was, that this was not a man who was known for his big heart and philanthropic pursuits. This was a corporate raider who had brought companies and terminated entire work forces out of spite.

"I'm not going to leave you twisting in the wind, as this is a matter of your mortality I will speak plainly and not overwhelm your meager mental faculties. I am going to kill you."

He said it with such nonchalance as if he were giving a salutation as opposed to the ultimate goodbye.

"Your family will lose their provider and protector because he was too careless to park in the proper spot. A man like that would only create more flawed men or be an obstacle to greatness, I am actually providing them a service that they should be charged for..." There was a lilt to his voice as he took joy in his cruelty. "However your supervisor is guilty of using me as well so rest assured I will make sure his pain is everlasting and eternal. I'll see to it that your boys education is paid for maybe the adversity of losing their father will make them strive to surpass him, little do they know that won't be very difficult. Hopefully when they come work for me when they are older they do not end up in the same position you find yourself in today." His words were the hands that tore through the salaryman's heart and soul like scrap paper. Before any further protestation, before the tears, before the grief, came the darkness.

_Heavy Is The Crown_

*THUD*

His head bounced as gravity and the air played an unceremonious game of paddy cake with it before it settled on the ground. The man shifted his attention back to his computer screen looking at his personal social media page as he touched the keys on his phone out with listless remembrance.

"Lidore, please call my car I feel as though I'll get more work done from home today. Also call The Cleaner, make sure UT1124 doesn't get too out of hand. He's still young and overzealous which makes him troublesome but he is a valuable commodity to this corporation.”

Mr.King hangs up the line proceeding to take a moment for himself to reflect. For him today’s trajectory seemed like any other, but there was just something a little bit different in the air today that is the only thing that could explain his property running off. It should have vexed Mr.King, but in a way it was exciting to no longer have to continue a facade after today.

“What the Mighty Elite and Seven Pillars have fumbled in the dark looking for has never been there,  why would we be the shrinking violet afraid of growth? No this kingdom has always been in the light... And once I have reacquired my birthright I will shine down on this world.”​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 11, 2016)

*UT1124*



Before you judge me I really want you to answer my questions. Do you know what it’s liked to have your life controlled by one thing? Do you know what it feels like to just have everything that makes you, you, scooped out from the inside and as hard as you try you just can’t get that undefinable ‘it’ back? I’m asking you if you can imagine what it would feel like to have your entire essence, everything that makes you a person, as something that you can’t access by yourself. I’m a scooped out husk unless I have it and when I have it… honestly the tag line for my movie is probably something crappy like 'I require motion to feel the purest emotion...life'.  I’m not a bad guy but I don't think I’m a good guy. This isn't about ego either I'd rather just be a kid Bristol, Connecticut who has this troublesome quirk that's occasionally, well kind of awesome. 

I’m sick and tired of feeling ashamed of it though, they make me feel like some kind of parasite. Something to be locked in a lab and be poked and prodded. I’m done with that life. 

I’m just as good as anyone and I deserve the right to live a normal life. Humans feast on animals and I feast on their movements. When I do that, well, put any of these bullshit God-like heroes in front of me, put _HIM_, in front of me. I’ll take it from him and I’ll be the Only One, I will be the Fastest Man To Ever Live.

Still I’m not an idiot, the amount of testing and how much time is dedicated in those labs to figuring out ways to surpass that guy. There’s so much to it, I can’t just go straight at him and think I’m just stealing motion. No he’s something else entirely it’s why they run me through so many different kinds of tests.

I honestly don’t know if I could handle all of his power at once but I think that anytime you step into the ring you have a puncher’s chance. I’m going to give this my best shot. Who know what will happen, I just feel like if I can get rid of The Beast, then maybe I won’t need anything else, maybe I can finally be free.

When I saw it on the TV, his announcement, everyone has been saying it would be so sweeet if this guy made  God’s Eye his running mate. There was just so much talk about it that it seemed fated, like someone above was finally looking out for me. I've been plotting my escape for awhile but honestly I've been afraid. If I left here would he send people after me, would I always be running, always feeding off of others? I have doubts about this plan but this is my best chance to have it all.

I can sense his movement, the speed of his quirk, it's something I can feel in the air, his movements send shockwaves through the ether. With my quirk there's no way I wouldn't know when to move, almost every time he really lets loose I can feel it from California to the New York Island... 

You may think I’m selfish, you may think I’m crazy but I don’t care, I deserve a life as much as anyone. I don't want to act as though if I can see a clear outcome. I won't get too overconfident, that's not how I'm going to come out of this successful, but I don't think there's any other way to do this but than to believe there is only one outcome

I’m going to kill The Beast.
​@Hollow @Hero @Karma15 @Atlantic Storm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2016)

*Ebony*
​
5th September 2016

_So, it’s been several months since I’ve last written in this journal; in fact, just before I left mother Russia and enrolled into GHH going by the dates. The first few months weren’t exactly how I pictured them unfortunately, there has been a bout of miscommunication between the staff and I because of the struggle I still have speaking this English language. Funnily it is much easier to write than speak for me, yet Ivory has adapted rather well, vulgarities, slang and all. You would think because she’s so accustomed that by proxy it would be the same for me; however, that doesn’t seem to be the case. I continue to wonder, despite that fact we share the same body and I’ve grown better to keep my consciousness partially awake when she takes over, how her ability to fluently speak English isn’t automatically transferred over to me. A mental disassociation perhaps?_
_
Regardless, Ivory has also compounded my problems here. After registration, when we were sent to our dorms, I couldn’t get the singular room I had requested and that didn’t sit well with her. That moment of distress allowed her to take over, she cursed the receptionist, Mr. Richard, our Vice Principal and another dorm student named Zia. I briefly took back control but Zia was incense and assaulted me, forcing Ivory back out and from there a brawl ensued. As punishment, we were forced to room with each other, much to all three of our discomfort. 

That isn’t the only thing. She regularly throws herself at our Vince Principal, like some cheap prostitutka, walks around naked and speaks worse than any male. Bez tselostnosti ili skromnosti, ona prodolzhayet obestsenivat' vse, chto ya nakhozhus'. 

My anger got the best of me, these exercises are meant to better help my understanding of this language. You know, I was a highly-praised student from GRU, decorated unlike any student here I’m sure, the recommendation I was given is based on my litany of accomplishments, despite my age, it’s something I am deeply proud of, but Ivory seeks to ruin that in my eyes. She is without integrity or modesty, she continues to devalue everything I am to these strangers around me and feel unable to stop her at all. 

These last few months have been hard, very, still the one thing that has made all this tolerable is our principal. She reminds me so much of my teachers back home, making it very easy to converse about my situation with her. As I’ve detailed in times pass it is hard for me to often express the need of assistance. I’ve done everything by myself for so long that if I can’t accomplish anything myself, then I shall take it as a failure of my own accord; nonetheless, I find her to be an admirable woman and I have the utmost respect for her. She is the first person in a long time I have asked for help and, in her own way, has guided me through the steps I’ve needed to try and overcome with I’m going through. As such I am going to end out this entry differently, to show my appreciation. _​Spasibo, God’s Eye.​*Sophie Friederike Auguste von Anhalt*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Dec 11, 2016)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: The Dried Well*
​
​“Breaker alpha foxtrot, this is the Aviator, do you ready me Monkey?”


“Read you loud and clear, Salivator! This is Funky.”


“Wha-no! I’m the Aviator and you’re Monkey!”


“I hear ya, Evaluator!”


“No-just…whatever, just forget it.” Kenny mumbled defeated over the walkie talkie. “We’re you able to confirm the location of the Town Hall’s record room?”


“Mmh! It’s in the back of the building on the third floor, they let me inside as part of the tour I asked for but I couldn’t get far out of their sight for the minute or so we were there. Not much security, but we definitely can’t just stroll in and out without getting noticed, especially with the goods. There’s a couple of windows to the outside, though it looks like they’ve haven’t been used in forever. There’s on by some trees that out to hide anyone coming up from it, but the branches are way high up and aren’t placed near the window. The windows look like regular commercial glass, and there aren’t any remote cameras.”


“Got it, you catch that Cyrano?”

“Loud and clear, I’m moving to the location of the window right now. Let’s meet up their so you can fly us up there. I’ll be able to transmute the glass without breaking it and causing any noise so we can get inside.”


“Roger that."


“10-4!”

The acquisition of knowledge is something indispensable in the world, regardless of affiliation. To understand circumstances is to be given to key to being able to act accordingly, and in the world of heroes, being able to act with as much assurance in one’s actions as possible is something long sought after. Despite the necessity of it within their occupation, any hero worth their salt would much prefer having as much prior knowledge to a situation as possible before going into it, as the past often divulges what’s needed to move forward into the future.


Of course, in one is unable to obtain knowledge, then their pretty much stuck.

“Dah, What’s with all these record?! They’re all scribbled out!” Victor shouted in exasperation, papers clenched in hand swishing back and forth. “We can’t solve a mystery if all the info is blurred out, that’s cheating!”


“Could you keep it down?! We’re still in the town hall, you know!” Kenny said with exasperation. “Someone could hear us. Let’s just find what we need while we’re here and split as fast as we can.”


“Aviator’s right, let’s not get concerned with what we can’t use and focus on taking what we can.” Roman said before grunting as he analyzed the page in front of him with a thoughtful scowl. “Though, I’m not getting much on my end either, all this information contradicts each other about this circus Katrina told us about. Seems like someone doesn’t want us, or anyone, finding out about what happened at this circus.”


“Can you blame them?” Kenny said as he flipped through the pages he held. “According to what Katrina said, there would be hell to pay for the people involved. Arsony and attempted murder are both kind of big deal.”


“Not to mention destruction of public property,” Victor chimed in. “Or would be private since that Ringmaster guy owned the place before it burned down?”


“Whatever kind of property it is, let’s just find something to tie it back to our guy and the girl.” Roman concluded.

Victor fussed about as he returned to looking through page after page of censored material during the period. At first it had a certain charm to it, sorting through parchment to find the truth of the event, but it seemed like they would be the for the rest of eternity. Victor had severally underestimated how much paper work there was to sort through.


And it didn’t help that he had lost his place in the papers he was holding.

@Karma15 @Hero @Axelthewanted


----------



## Kei (Dec 11, 2016)

The Meaning of Family
[Unknown POV]
2 years ago



When it stormed, no child should be outside. 

However, there he stood in the pouring rain not caring how soaked he gotten, and in front of him was rows and rows of black granite rocks. Black granite that had carvings, rows of names etched in deeply to leave an everlasting mark. No matter how much it rains, these names would never disappear, however the damage that was done could never fully heal. 

This was the world of a hero, the true world. 

A constant revolving door. A never ending, self-sustaining revolving door. 

The boy couldn’t have been no older than 16, but the way the rain allowed his hair to cling to his face and the anger that could be seen miles away, made the boy appear almost like a man. The way his fist was balled tightly, the way he stared not shaken from the cold rain that pelted his skin like bullets, the boy aged each second he stood there, staring at the black granite rock in front of him. The two names that were carved back to back, carved painfully deep into the young boy’s heart. It twisted and turned, gutted until his heart was resembled a piece of ground meat. ​
_Rebecca Night “Lightening”_​​_Charles Night “Jungle Man”_​
_*Died in Action*_

It almost brought a sick smile to his face, that was their legacy. This stone was it. Everything they worked hard for, and the reason why they died was so their names could be etched into some rock. He wanted to laugh, but he held it in, he held it in like the day they came to him about his parents. That they both died protecting noncombatants, he wished that they could have just said it, they died protecting quirkless people. They died protecting the people that leeched off society!

He didn’t know what was worst, that they died in such a shitty way.

Or that they died knowing that they left their son behind. 

That what hurt the most, knowing that both of them threw their lives away. No one of them thought of their son before they chose to do something stupid, and that was colder and was more painful than being out here in this storm. 

So why? Why did they do it?

Why did they leave him here?

He wasn’t a bad child at all. He was a hard worker and pretty good at school, he helped out with chores and things of that nature. So what did he do wrong for them to do something so stupid? What about him was so horrible that both of his parents had to leave him behind? Was it his quirk? He worked hard to perfect it, and from what it looked like they accepted it and wanted him to grow better. 

If they hated it? Then it was so easy…. He would have stopped using it….

But they looked so proud of him when they saw what he could do….

“You’ll get a cold.” The rain suddenly stopped pouring down on him, the boy looked up as a man handed him his umbrella, “No matter what you are thinking the reason that they died.”

“…. It has nothing to do with you.” ​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2016)

*Ebony
*
​
1st October 2016

_     A few days’ shy of a month since I’ve last visited this record, I think this is a pace I’ll set for myself to break my previous habit of keeping meticulous details of my day to day goings on. I often forget that this is no longer strictly military academics, even if there are some strong similarities between the two. All that said, now, where should I begin? How about class?

Crowd Control 101, instructed by Mr. Ryan, was my first class of this years’ beginning, back in early September. Essentially, we were put into randomized teams of heroes and villains, the former was to help evacuate the panicking mass while seeking out and stopping the latter, who were tasked with setting a bomb and maximizing the civilian casualty. I was a villain and ended up with Zia. This was an immediate problem as our relationship was already off to a bad start from the fight and we both refused to talk to one another. I tried to amend this by being the first to talk; however, I will not tell a falsehood, my language was more of a soldier than a simple student and I came across harsher than I had hoped to be. 

So, it isn’t hard to say that she responded negatively to how I attempted to speak to her, which lead to Ivory reemerging because of my own anger. Despite our differences, we were to be comrades, a feeling I failed to convey on my own, yet Ivory didn’t see things that way and instead spent the time belittling her, from our academics to star ranking. Amid this one of the hero students interrupted, attacking me and preparing to fight both Zia and me. Although by that point neither of those two, I as well, couldn’t muster the energy to really care and simply left the area, forfeiting.  

We failed the class, unsurprising. And as we stood once every team was finished, listening to a ‘lecture’, an admonishment of our behavior, though true we three didn’t act as we should, it was a strange moment of bonding that began to Zia and us. A rejection of the norm of what we were supposed to do as villains, and the supposed ‘heroism’ of the others. One group showed a great degree of cowardice once they realized their opponent was a teacher. Back home I was taught, in face of opposition, to show unwavering bravado for you represent not yourself but your home. Diffidence leads to disaster so to be scolded in the same breath as they were not something neither of us took in stride. 

I was dealt with a harsh look at reality, from Ivory of all people moments ago. Back during that moment, I had guessed it was Ivory rebuking Mr. Ryan about meekness in battle, yet Ivory tells me that it was I who managed to break through in the moment. I don’t know how true that is, perhaps subconsciously I did. All I know is that I was reminded of the situation I’m in and what lead to me being here, as such I can say without a doubt that it isn’t my place to mention or reprove others of such things. 

I have come here out of fear. I have stayed here because of cowardice. GHH preaches heroics and hopes to nurture those who wish to become admired or idealized. GRU propagates unmoving phlegmatic discipline in body and soul, soldiers not heroes. Recalling all that brought forth that reminder. 

I am no hero. 
_
*Sophie Friederike Auguste von Anhalt*​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 12, 2016)

*Ebony
*
​
31st October 2016

_Thirty days since my last entry, so I thought of penciling once more on this day. My studies are proceeding well. Academics is easy, formulas, books, and lectures. I was quite surprised that the learning experience here is much different, I guess of no surprise being I come from a different country, world too, even so there doesn’t seem to be much emphasis on it. I watch many children skip, fall asleep, and others struggle with even basic things I would consider trivial. Zia has been telling me that maybe more to do with me hailing from a private academy, than a public one. She could be right. 

Speaking of her, we have gotten along better since our bonding moment a month ago. As a matter of fact, she was telling me of America’s fixation of All Saints’ Eve or Halloween. Back home there is not much celebration of this; in fact, the older crowd of the home country consider this, how was it put, an ‘evil carnival’ which shows the lowliness of modern man in a secular world, his spiritual desolation, and perhaps spiritual barbarism. That’s what I was often told back home, although as I sit here and write that out I can't help but think how archaic and perhaps a bit priggish. Perhaps not surprising, for those words came from a man of the cloth as I recall, yet I digress. 

Zia has spent much of the day trying to get me to come join in the festivities. The school is doing something where it’s students versus teachers, nothing I find interesting. Mostly because I lived my own personal Halloween last night. You see there was this incredible loud noise, monstrous, I took it for some beast of burden, conceivably even a male student. Then it was to my surprise, more so Ivory’s indignation, that it was Zia snoring. I haven’t told her, but she was lucky I managed to take control from my other half, who stood over her with what I imagine some cartoon style look of hatred while she flexed a pillow in her hand ready to smother Zia into the eternal slumber. 

Hmmm, I wonder if this isn’t the first-time Ivory has tried that. Maybe I should warn Zia in the future?

Oh, there is one more thing, or two, although they both are tied together. I mentioned early my academics are going good? The flip side is that I’ve been scolded increasingly about my refusal to participate in hero exercises. The principal has been kind enough to overlook this on occasion, which I am grateful, it doesn’t mean that I can expect her to keep doing it and I believe that maybe the case with the increasing complaints I’ve observed. To compensate I’ve been doubling my studies, even skipping lunch, which ties into my next point. During one of these lunch periods I was approached by another student. 

He was of similar complexion to me, blue eyes, and an exotic hair color of either silver or white. I can tell he was raised to be proper, he mannerisms reflect such. Very soft-spoken with a calming presence that erased most of the tension I’ve been feeling because of my situation. I want to be positive, say that this is a good thing, he offered to help me in my studies and even has been helping with my English. Isn’t that good? It is correct? Then why do I feel so unnerved by him? I can sense emotions, smell them even, it’s how I read moods and stay on my toes. Everyone projects some type of emotion, except him. When we met, I was engrossed in my studies, sure that could lower my guard, but I am always able to sense a presence. That wasn’t the case for him. When he had sat next to me, and I asked him how long he had been there, he said ten minutes. 

Maybe this is an overreaction? It could just be that, even with my young age, I’ve been scarred and my emotional barrier is up. Nevertheless, I know there is something, for better or worse, I may need to watch this boy intently. 

I just realized I don’t know his name. First, learn his name. Right._


*Sophie Friederike Auguste von Anhalt*​


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 12, 2016)

Daniel - Guardians de la paux

Daniel's thoughts were busy as they traveled to the mission.  This would be his third mission with precious little to celebrate from his attempts.  More than a small part of him wondered what drove him to try again and the best answer he could come up with was that he did not accept failure easily.  He had been, quite literally, heartbeats away from death twice now the only question was would the third time be the charm or would bad things come in threes.  And if so what did that portent for the other students fated to go along with him.

Even so he couldn't help but feel the energy of anticipation bubbling up beneath the surface.  There was an undeniable excitement to these missions, he had to admit to himself.  In a way he felt like a young child running purely for the joy of the movement.  He had never really thought of himself as the thrill-seeker type but perhaps he was turning into a sort of adrenaline junky, as ironic as that would be.

He pushed down the feelings, keeping the excitement at a dull boil.  It was well and good to be excited for the mission, but caution and preparedness had to come first.  Missing things during the patrol due to over-excitement would quickly have this mission going in a direction he didn't want it to go.  There was a very high chance for things to go wrong on this mission, and he couldn't afford to have his mistakes cost his friends again.

@Wizzrobevox @LunarCoast


----------



## Island (Dec 12, 2016)

*LIBERTY, EQUALITY, FRATERNITY*
Halloween Night











​_"Strength is the ultimate verdict, huh?"_ Funny how things work out. One moment, the kid is going on about the importance of strength. The next, he's getting his faced kicked in.

He didn't blame Roman, of course. He'd learned long ago that the unwashed masses were cynical of their position – distrusting of those who had clawed their way to the top – finding solace in "strength" and other imaginary ideals.

"Ah, yes, the opiate of the masses." Westley recalled that somebody, probably some business tycoon or wartime politician, described something as that. He couldn't remember _exactly_ who or _exactly_ what, but it was totally relevant, right?

The young man stared wide-eyed for the next couple seconds, unsure or what to do about any of this. There wasn't much he _could_ do. Throw money at the problem? He learned fairly quickly that those who referred to him as "Richie Rich" and other such epithets were – somehow – uninterested in the stacks upon stacks of money that he had to offer…

Plus, he hated to admit it, but for the first time in a while, he felt genuinely afraid. It was one thing to _hear_ about somebody get beaten senseless, but it was totally different to see it happen to somebody you were just holding a conversation with. Again, what was he supposed to do? How was he supposed to react? What _could_ he do?

He wore a cape sure, but he was no superhero.

"Westley. Now!" Roman commanded.

Before Westley could realize what was happening, his feet started moving, sending him off in the opposite direction. He certainly felt bad for what he was doing, but… _"What am I supposed to do? Get beat up? Then, we laugh about it later like in some cartoon? What if they break my nose? My beautiful nose of all things!"_

Still, as much as he wanted to keep going, something made him stop, something that made him override the sheer terror of getting into a fist fight with some kids twice his size.

*WACK!*

"Know your place, you insolent peasants!" Not all heroes wore capes, but William the Benevolent certainly did. After circling back around, the monarch swung his briefcase, heavy with money, at one of the boys beating up his jester.

@Karma15


----------



## Hero (Dec 13, 2016)

Colette Eagle
_Beauty and The Beast_
_4_
____________________________________


________________________________











Everyone’s training in the Freezer had been individualistic for the most part, with only two of the students being loosely paired together by their mentor for the day. Bitt Stiles and Colette Eagle had been satellite personalities in each other’s lives for quite some time. They had never met before they had come to GHH but their parents had a combative acquaintanceship. The way things were going it seemed as though there was just a genetic distrust between the Eagles and Stiles that defied logic.

As they walked to their destination Bitt kept stealing glances of Colette, trying to reconcile how a normal girl without an activator quirk could be so physically strong. Even if Bitt wasn’t obviously fixating on Colette with his eyes she couldn’t just ignore the rather intense feelings of inadequacy. "Why are you here?" Colette asked the boy walking beside her, bluntly.

"Huh? Erm me?" Bitt asked looking around, ensuring that Colette was indeed talking to him.

"Do you see anyone in the immediate vicinity?" Colette asked in a manner others would deem sarcastic or rhetorical. "As you are, Bitt, you're weak. Even in the freezer, your feeling of inadequacy was potently palpable. I've come across people like you, those unfit to live the life of a hero. This feeling isn't just limited to the freezer. I've noticed this perpetual state as you walked among us on campus. Before you even sit up in bed, before your feet touch the floor, you're already inadequate, already behind, already losing, already lacking something. I can extrapolate data from people I've met like yourself and say by the time you go to bed at night, your mind is racing with a litany of what you did get, or didn't get done, that particular day. You go to sleep burdened by those thoughts and wake up to that reverie of lack." Colette stopped walking and grabbed Bitt's sleeve, pulling him to face her. "But Bitt, as The Beast said, your status as deadweight, isn't permanent because you have something called potential. When a human lets go of their inadequacy and incompleteness, the more they tap into their true creative genius and blossom. Unchain your inner power. You cannot be escorted by the belief of inadequacy and get to the destination of excellence. Go along with a 'can do spirit' because that is the only companion you'll need. And as I and the others let our own potential shine, we encourage you to do the same."

"You're..that's a lot to process...there's nothing to it for you either, just throwing others feelings out there huh?" He didn't really have anything to say to her, it was being ripped to shreds by a volley of arrows. How do you think of a proper response when your brain is skewered by truth? Finished with what she had to say, Colette left the boy alone with his thoughts, leaving the future course of his development up to him.

@Hollow @SoulTaker @Karma15 @Atlantic Storm​


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 13, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox &The Clown
An Unlikely Duo


When he called out for Westley's assistance, Roman did not expect much. His low expectations were partly due to the boy's nature, brain over brawn was the boy's creed, thus Roman believed that the only significant role Westley was capable of having was as a momentary distraction. Not once did he think that Westley would be able to incapacitate the six-foot plus Boris.

*WACK!*

"Know your place, you insolent peasants!" The bulky freshman with the Siberian Tiger-like appearance dropped immediately to the floor, the impact of Westley's case rattling his brain.

"B-Boris!" The slender weasel, who only moments ago had his fists prepared to bash in Roman's skull, cried out at the sight of his friend being knocked unconscious.

Roman sighed in relief."You really had me going there Westley. I thought you high tailed it out of here."

"And that is where you were mistaken. Not once did it cross my mind to flee, I merely waited for my adversaries to drop their guard down. I believe that is what is called strategy Durosier, and it's William The Benevolent to you, never forget it."

Roman rolled his eyes, brushing off the wealthy boy's remark. He would never admit it but he was truly glad that Westley made it in time, or else he might have been forced to use his quirk in order to spare himself from the brutal beat down.

"Now, what to do with you?" Roman turned his head back to the other attacker. 

"P-Please. Spare me." The teen begged. He dropped to his knees, pleading the two to have mercy. Westley's brief case frightened him to such an extent, he equated the clunky contraption with the deadliness of a guillotine.

"Worry not pitiful plebeian. I shall spare you, if you provide me with information. My vassal, the jester you see here, is searching for a girl who goes by the name of Freya. Have you come across her by any chance?"

"She's about this tall." Roman gesticulated. "Short brown hair with thin whiskers running though her cheeks."

The boy immediately spoke out. "Yes! S-She took out a few of my dorm mates a while ago with that red haired guy, the one all the girls fawn over, Vino. Last I heard they were headed for the town football stadium to score a huge candy grab."

Roman scowled in response. "Vino.. what would she be doing with him of all people." Secretly, he was threatened by her association with the speedster.Flirtatious without equal, he knew well of Vinos' reputation around campus, and the alluring effect he had around woman. Additionally, he did not trust him. Vino had a suspicious aura about him, one that could not be trusted.

"S-So, will you let me go?" The boy asked. Roman responded to this question by knocking him out with a casual straight jab.

"Durosier, I said that I would spare him. A ruler always keeps his word." Westely says.

"You may have said that, but I didn't. Besides, he was annoying." Roman took out his cell phone and proceeded to make a call.

"Who are you calling?" Westley asked.

"I need information." He said over the sound of digits being dialed in.

"Hello." A voice on the other side responded.

"Damian, I need a favor." Roman had called Damian Bourne, current member of The Mighty Elite-the professional hero whose reckless endangerment of minors led to him carrying out his suspension as a faculty member at GHH, a role he took seriously yet hated.

"That's Mr. Bourne, Head of Grand Heroics High Security to you." Damian harshly corrected. "Who gave you this number?"

"Your wife." Roman answered, ignoring the heroes' insistence at being addressed properly. _What is with everyone and titles today? _Roman thought to himself.

He was slightly pleased to hear Damian cursing under his breathe on the other line.

"What do you want kid?"

"A favor.I figured it's the least you could do after almost getting me killed."

"Look here boy I don't know who you think I am, but my job isn't to be at the beck and call of insects like y-"

"Mr. Bourne it's important. don't make me resort to calling your wife, who at her insistence, I happen to have on speed dial."

Roman nearly recoiled at the sound of the hero's profanity. Ninety percent of the time Damian Bourne played the role of New York's greatest protector and one of the deadliest men on the planet, the other ten percent of the time he was a husband who answered only to his wife.

"State what you need, and within my power I'll see what I can do." Damian said with distaste.

"I need information on a student. Vino Ventonelli."

'Kid. It is against GHH's rule mandate for someone of my position to reveal private information on another student."

Roman was about to fervently call out the hero's bull shit.

"Is what I want to tell you." Damian finished."I won't forget you using my wife as leverage over me. You'll get your information kid."

 

_Moments Later....._
Roman's eyes widened in a mix of astonishment and anger.

"Where are we heading now Jester?" Westley questioned as Roman suddenly stormed off into a flustered march.

"To the football arena. You can get your candy, and I take care of business."

"And what business would that be?"

"Shoving my foot far up Vino Ventonelli' ass"

"Must you be so vulgar Durosier?" Westley says. "There is much to be done about that attitude of yours."

The two freshmen boys were off, an unlikely combination united under the banner of blackmail. Unbeknownst to them, an unlikely friendship would form as a result of the night's events.​@Island 
​


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 13, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox & The Clown
Vino V.S. Roman​
They say love unites all, able to bring together people who could not be even more different. Love is susceptible to being misconstrued and mistranslated as a blessing. The layman believes that love works in his favor and it is in this belief that he is wrong. Love is anything but malleable; it works in twists and turns. It turns rational men into optimists and optimists into cynics. In this story, love compelled a sixteen year old boy to dress up as a clown and run around town in a pursuit for a wayward love. As our story reaches it’s conclusion, the clown faces off against the sly fox.

“Keep up”

Speed had always been his domain, he had always been the fastest guy in the room. While others trailed behind, he continued forward while never slowing in pace. Yet here he was, fighting amidst the gentle rain fall, while his long tenure as the undisputed, self proclaimed god of motion was being threatened by this short haired, loud mouth girl. Even without his quirk Vino was relatively fast and yet this girl was matching him move for move. They warded off the horde of enemies, sticking by one another as they maneuvered through the crowd of candy crazed students. Vino, who was

only able to accompany the lupine-like girl because of his heroic efforts to rescue her now realized where he went wrong. She never needed any rescuing. Freya proved that perception valid as she beat down student after student with rapid succession and precision.

The Candy War participants that took part in the melee on the football field were fellow GHH freshmen. Many who, were very capable fighters within the confounds of their quirks. Unfortunately, the majority of the student population were subpar physical combatants. As their teachers would say, their reliance on their quirks was a limiter rather than a buffer. Henceforth, for someone with five arduous years of spartan like conditioning, Freya found that combating her peers was more of a chore rather than a challenge. She weaved through the field with elegance, her attacks although fierce, held a degree a poetry.

“Beautiful” Was the mot juste Vino found fitting for her style of combat.

"What happened to our little bet lover boy?” Freya grinned as she released her grip on the unconscious freshman’s reaper costume. “You folding your cards already?”

“Mia principessa it appears you have played me in initiating that wager. “ He replied. “You forgot to mention the part about you being a Principessa guerriera”

  “A what now?” She questioned.

“Warrior Princess”

“If you fought as hard as you flirted, you’d be a fighting god, a great adversary to Thor’s might."

“Oh I’d much rather be your adversary.” As the last of the swarm of enemies fell, Vino approached her. He motioned a bold hand towards her face, taking a great risk perchance she decided to bite him again. She reacted with initial reluctance as he had expected, but resisted less as his warm hand gently brushed against the whiskers embedded on her cheeks.

“You had a branch stuck in your hair” Vino’s words carried a soothing cadence. “Don’t go biting me now mia principessa”

The soothing nature of his voice had taken effect. Freya’s restlessness subsided and she began to feel at ease. Vino, knowing he now had her entrapped in his web, was ready to put the dagger in effect, and conclude what had been an entire day’s worth of effort. Quite possibly his longest endeavor as a woman’s heart. His scarlet eyes met her hazel glance, and she felt her entire body falter. She knew what was coming, even wanted to rejected his advance but couldn’t. As she feared, her body had succumb to the spell that was the Ventonelli charm. Vino bent forward, slowly lunging toward the lips that had so tirelessly evaded him. He sealed his eyes shut, allowing his senses to take over. His lips pursed, ready to take what was his.

*SMACK*

The flawless, fair skinned visage that was the pride of many Ventonelli men violently shifted backwards, planting head first onto the wet turf.

“Get the fuck off of her, you murderous son of a bitch!”The fist that struck the unsuspecting Vino originated from a husky attired clown. A white mask shrouded its visage, the only distinguishing characters being an indigo painted smile running across its cheek.

Freya, rather than being unnerved by the strange clown’s appearance, did not hesitate to go on the offense. Her fury of blows did not give the clown a moments rest. The two went back and forth like a game of cat and mouse. Freya, with predatory-like persistence swiped and clawed away at the clown, who much to her surprise parried off her blows with almost perfunctory ease.

"Enough.” The clown commanded. As if knowing what her next move would be, the clown side stepped past her attempted lunge and kept her restrained by pulling her arm backwards.

“Why don’t you stop trying to hit me and listen to what I have to say,_ Freyja_.” Her frenzy was subsided by the utterance of the old Norse. Few people knew the true pronunciation of her name, and only one of them was among the living.

“Roman.” She said with distaste. He released his hold on her shoulder.

“Yes, now that you are composed, may I ask you just what the fuck were you doing with that pile of trash!” Roman exclaimed with vehement rage.

Freya has to restrain her hands from reaching across and grabbing Roman by the throat.

"What I do is none of your concern Roman. You lost that luxury the day you showed me that the only thing that matters is what Roman wants. No one else suffers, no one else has it hard, only Roman is allowed to feel pain in the world. Self-centered prick.”

Her words pierced like a dagger, he had to put up his best poker face to mask how hurt and crestfallen he was.

“Look, what I did doesn’t matter right now. I was an asshole alright, I admit that. My counselor says I have self destructive tendencies and an aversion toward attachment-I’m fucked up in more ways that one, I admit that. But that doesn’t mean you can get back at me by hooking up with murderous waste like Vino Ventonelli. He eats girls like you for breakfast and spits them right back out after he’s done. I thought you of all people would be smarter than that.”

By now Freya is clenching her palms so tightly that blood pours down her wrists.

 “A-Are you fucking serious? Where do you get off lecturing me, and is that suppose to be an apology?! Oh, I’m sorry Freya I’m fucked up, you’ll just have to deal with it.” Freya says. He can’t force himself to look into her eyes, to face her. She thinks he’s a coward, afraid to face the conflicting emotions bottled up inside, piled together like dirty laundry. His fragmented emotional state was never some undisclosed secret that was never made apparent. She knew long ago that he was damaged, she just never cared. Freya had long since convinced herself that he was the person she treasured most in the world, that he was all she had left of her past. Skeletons or not Freya was willing to accept whatever contents that lied in his closet.

“Freya.” He grasped her shoulders. “Vino is bad news. Back in his home country he was a killer, an assassin for hire.”​


----------



## Hero (Dec 16, 2016)

Colette Eagle
_Glory and Gore_
Halloween Event
3


_______________________________________________________________


"Relinquish your candy."

Not recognizing Colette’s voice, Freya turned to find the blue haired girl approaching her from behind. She was scantily clad in what was presumably her Halloween costume, cradling her flowing cape in one hand. Almost immediately, like a falling star, Colette descended on the group, her appendages swirling and stabbing like a lunging snake. Freya managed to duck under Colette's initial onslaught of blows, stepping around her with ample speed until she was at the girl's back. Colette turned at once. Freya thrust a wolf fang fist forward with great precision to impale Colette's bare midsection. Freya's fist crashed into Colette's abdomen with the force of a hammer. However Colette had no visceral reaction to the pain, but the punch was enough to send her stumbling backwards.

Freya rushed forward and swung straight for the Colette's neck, her fist cleaving through the air in a ferocious arc. Colette danced out of the way; a small step first, then leaped back a greater distance, her face still pressed in her state of indifference. Feeling confident, the she wolf came for Colette again with a confident lunge, going in once again to incapacitate Colette  with a shot to the throat. Colette instinctively sidestepped Freya, the she wolf's fist cutting through the air past the side of her neck and rustling her blue hair. Colette watched Freya's fist sail by, missing its mark yet again. Colette had not launched an assault of her own because she was tracing Freya's movements, which was a little more than child's play. She'd already figured out the she wolf's rough pattern.​
With Freya figured out, Colette immediately countered with a swift high kick at Freya's temple. Freya ducked to dodge the attack but in doing so, did completely what Colette wanted the girl to do and ended up getting a roundhouse kick to the face. Right between the eyes. Freaya skidded across the turf like a pebble skipping across water, finally coming to a stop in a tangled heap of limbs. The pain from the blow spread like thick knots throughout her entire face. Freya wasted no time getting back to her feet, but was greeted by a palm uppercut, which caught her off guard. Colette was faster than she looked. Freya lost balance as her feet lifted off the ground. Looking down the bridge of her nose, she could see the distorted image of Colette coming for her. An unforgiving punch caught her in the kidney and she grunted. Another one came soon after that, and she grunted again, as she was pummeled with blows successively faster and more furious than the previous one. Eventually the grunts turned into Freya opening and closing her mouth like a fish.

"There is more than mere strength, there seems as if the whole soul and spirit of a champion were given to every blow she deals upon me." Freya thought wincing. Freya's torso was numb from the pain, but her senses were still good. Despite her current position in the duel with Colette, Freya felt a smile tug at the upper corners of her lips. "I know what I'm capable of, I am a warrior. I am someone to fear, not hunt!" Freya roared, grabbing Colette's kick and flinging the empath like a rag doll. A few meters away, Colette landed on her feet, perfectly poised. Freya's body hurt, but that was ok with her. Pain was the body's way of telling her that she'd pushed herself to her limits, which was exactly where she was supposed to be.

@Karma15 @Island​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Dec 18, 2016)

Family Runs _*Deep *_




There was something about the simple life that made Angela Magnuson happy. Even now as she woke up and turned over to her husband, she couldn’t help but smile. She was truthfully blessed with such a loving man as a husband, that she couldn’t help but touch his sleeping face and watch him stir under her touch. When he opened his eyes she couldn’t help but smile when he realized what was going on. He nudged closer to her as they shared their warmth, his nose nudged against hers as he wrapped his arms around her. The winter cold crisp morning had nothing on his body, the man could shoo the cold away from miles away. 

Plus, it helped with her plants.

“Ah, I don’t want to leave the bed.” She complained as she sought comfort in her husband warmth, in which he only held her tighter.

“Then don’t.” He grumbled, “Let’s take a lazy day.”

Angela pulled away from him, “You forgot I got plants and a child that needs funds? We need to go to the bank and make sure she got money to eat.”

“Doesn’t the full ride help us out a bit?” He asked questioningly, “I swore….”

“Yeah but its only covers books, school supplies, and on campus stuff, so if she needs clothes and stuff that’s up to us.” 

He took a deep breath, “Yeah alright…. I understand, Troya’s growing too…”

“Yeah they are, sometimes I really want to ask them to just choose one sex, it’ll make it twenty times easier to buy clothes and stuff.” Angela loved her child with all her heart, and to have a child that can freely change between sex was difficult. It was weird moment in her life when Troya was born, because she remembered the doctors coming in one after the other to debate the sex.

Nothing compared to the feeling of thinking she birth a defective child. 

It was a scary thought, and she truthfully was going through so many emotions at that one moment, until they handed her their child.

_“Ma’am, I just… We’ll see what we concerned about.”_

And they handed her Troya, flushed face from screaming her tiny lungs out, but other than that she looked alright. No extra limbs, no tail, no disfigured features, and even down there was absolutely normal.  Angela was about to curse them all out until in her arms, the beautiful baby girl changed into a beautiful baby boy and back again. Over and over until they tired themselves out and went to sleep.

Quirks were randomized but sometimes, you can expect what their quirk were. Two transformers would have a transformer baby, two activators would have an activator baby, it was common genetics.

Though she didn’t know what to expect when they told her that her child quirk was a mutation that affected her sex. 

At first she didn’t think it was hard, but she learned the hard way that kids could be cruel. That she had to change a lot of things to suit their child. Pronouns were one, because it was so easy to call Troya he or she, but sometimes Troya wasn’t feeling it and made them uncomfortable. So Troya was always referred to as them, their, and they. Clothes shopping was pure hell because one minute Angela was buying pretty girl clothes with a boy and next she was in the boy aisle with a little girl in tow. 

But Angela learned because she loved her child, she loved her child with that could be compared to a thousand fiery suns, or even a million.

But love was a weird thing…. It was a thing that came with loop arounds and other things. 

_* Ding dong….*_

The sound of the doorbell made Angela jump up, she just woke up who the hell would disturb her slumber this early? Angela looked over at the clock and grew even angrier, it was like 7:30 in the morning, no one was this idiotic to come over uninvited. Although before she could get up, she felt arms snake around her into a deep hug.

“Ignore it, it’s probably Jehovah Witnesses.” Her husband planted kisses around her eyes, “Lay back down.”

“Mmm…” Angela couldn’t shake the feeling that something was wrong, her body was almost screaming at her to not lay down, but she ignored it. She laid on her husband chest and slowly let her eyes drift until.

_*Diiiiinnnnnnnnnggggg*_

_*Dooonnnngggggg*_

Someone was fucking with her.

Whoever was at the front door was holding down the doorbell and releasing it slowly to grab her attention, and the attention of the devil they sure did get. Angela hopped up out her bed and rush to the door with her pajamas, not even looking out of the peep hole, Angela swung open the door and instantly whatever she felt was replaced with pure fear and shock. 

An old woman with another woman around her age grinned ear to ear…

“Been a long time hasn’t it dear?” The old woman asked, “Look how big you grown Luciana….”

“Or is it Angela now?”​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 19, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox & The Clown

A Glimpse & A Dance

 While the battle between Freya and Colette was reaching its intensity, Roman’s bout with Vino, which ensued from a heated verbal exchange, was nearing it’s climax. Colette’s sudden descent did not falter Roman’s resolve to “beat Vino’s ass”. He did not waver at the sight of Freya being hammered by Colette’s strikes. It was not because he believed Colette to be weak that he remained composed;the petite girl was a formidable adversary and he knew this well. The Shaolin Kung Fu and distinct traces of Wushu were apparent in her fighting style. Yet, despite Colette’s competency Roman did not think it would be enough to defeat Freya. He recounted the several times they sparred with one another growing up. Six out of ten times he would lose to Freya. His remarkable natural intelligence, his affinity for combat, none of that mattered in the face of Freya’s gift. Rather than being a quirk, Freya had an innate aptitude for fighting. Although he found it ridiculous to acknowledge, her strong ethnic roots to traditional Norse, and the likelihood that she was a descendant of Nordic Vikings was what enabled her to be so effective in combat. Freya lived for fighting,relished it. The more wounds she suffered, the more intense the battle grew, the more frightening she became.




Colette did not give Freya a moment to rest as she quickly went back on the assault. In five meteoric steps, done with consummate precision, Colette sprung forward as she cleared the 25 meters that divided them. A swift punch was coming Freya’s way.

“Glima.”

Translated in old Norse as glimpse, or flash; Freya’s defensive technique was done so quickly that before she knew it Colette was lying on the turf, staring at the darkening sky. As she was getting up to regain her stance Freya’s dashing knee slapped against her cheek.

“Yar! Yar!” She exclaimed unintelligibly.

Despite the flow of blood emitting from the orifices of her nose Colette was calm and appeared unaffected. She took her stance as Freya assaulted her with a vehement fury of blows. She parried them with ease, having already read the girl’s attack pattern, and launched a low palm strike towards Freya’s jaw.

“Glima!”

Stepping backward, Freya reduced the power of Colette’s strike by half and immediately followed that motion by grabbing Colette’s cape. Utilizing her herculean natural strength, Freya used her sole arm to reel Colette in by the piece of fabric she had grasped. Freya now had a hold on Colette’s right arm and using it, she pulled her in the air and slammed the petite girl downwards as if she were a toy.

The impact of the fall rattled Colette’s long bone,anyone else would have shrieked in pain. Colette, much to her fortunate, was extraordinary. Predicting Freya’s follow up attack, she rolled to the side, avoiding the boot of Freya’s heel.

"Odin eier dere alle!" Freya cried. She had regressed into a crazed state, channeling her viking roots.

“Madness. Your madness, although an effective tool now, will not be enough to best me. The Nordic seafarers no longer exist for a reason. “ Colette said flatly. She cast aside her cape, believing it to be a hindrance against Freya’s swift grapples, and without warning continued her assault once more.

Colette fainted a frontal palm strike that prompted Freya to shield herself by gesturing her arms into an X-formation. Immediately, Colette pulled back her left arm, turning her body clockwise as she brought her leg up for an angled kick to the side of Freya’s skull.

*Smack!*

Expecting to feel the impact of her heel collide with Freya’s skull, Colette was blindsided by the foot that planted against her jaw. Freya, although not as versed as the adept Colette, could read the flow of battle very well, and had turned the tables by reading Colette’s attack. Before Colette had managed to fully bring her leg up Freya had somersaulted backwards, and in the transition of this maneuver, had simultaneously kicked Colette’s jaw. More precise, than powerful, the blow had slightly shook Colette’s brain, momentarily disrupting her orientation.

       Kalaripayattu, along with Glima, had been a martial art practiced by the indigenous Johansson tribe. Although now extinct, their styles existed in Freya, the lone survivor of the tribe. Known as the birthplace of martial arts, Kalaripayattu is the predecessor to many of the martial arts in the world. Unlike the rough and sluggish Glima, it was a style characterized by elegant and graceful movements. Freya remembered how she would often practice her Kalaripayattu during the festivities that would her family celebrated. She would often dance through the village, prancing about jovially.

“Give up. You cannot break me.” She proudly declared.

@Hero @Island ​


----------



## Hero (Dec 20, 2016)

Colette Eagle
_Glory and Gore_
Halloween Event
4


_______________________________________________________________

"The weaker you are, the louder you bark." Colette said plainly, dusting herself off. Reassessing the situation, Colette determined there was no reason to hold back anymore. Freya demonstrated that she was a competent fighter, but still beneath Colette by a wide margin. Dashing towards Freya, Colette was faster, her movements had become more smooth and there were other subtle changes, too. For instance, the girl made sure to always keep her guard at all times. Furthermore, her footwork changed and the gentle sway of her feet made her elusive to hit.

Freya felt a punch connect to her gut and she grunted as the air rushed out from her lungs. Colette had struck Freya multiple times during the course of their fight, but nothing could ever prepare Freya for the impact of Colette's hits. Freya reckoned that even body armor would fail to suck the blow up completely. On the bright side, Freya still, had no broken ribs, though she definitely had some bruises. Another punch came Freya's way and caught her on the chin, Colette was always moving a beat faster. Freya threw a punch of her own and Colette delicately sidestepped it. In return, Colette shot out a her elbow, and let it crunch against Freya's wrist. The young viking yelped in pain while Colette looked on with a straight face as she heard the sound of popping joints. Colette watched as Freya crumpled like paper, waited for her to fall to her shoulder height, then spun. Colette lashed out with another elbow strike, catching Freya in a perfectly horizontal cut across the forehead. It hadn't been a deep cut - the skin was hard, but that was all she needed. Colette wasn't aiming to beat Freya into submission by pure power, but instead focusing on disabling her systemically. ​
Colette lunged in again with an opened palm and made contact under Freya's jaw. Blood spurted from the girl's mouth as her dentures burrowed into her tongue. Immediately, Freya moved back. The she wolf's battle instincts were good, but there was only so much Freya could do against a superior opponent in close quarters. Colette aimed to land another blow, this time for the heart. Freya brought her arms up in an X formation to shield the blow, but the Colette feigned the attack to the chest and revealed the real target to be Freya's head. Catapulting herself the ground, Colette glided through the air performing a downward double roundhouse. 

_*CRACK*_

The first kick coming from Colette's heel sent Freya falling to her knees, while the second finished the job by burrowing Freya's face into the turf. When Freya's head bounced up from the turf, Colette delivered a low sweep to her temple. The recovering Freya, made a low, disoriented grunt as she rolled across the field. Colette slowly walked over to the Freya who was laid face down in the turf and drove heel into her spine, causing the girl to wince in pain. Grabbing the back of Freya's head, handful of the girl's hair, Colette lifted the girl's head and slammed into the turf. With her foot still in Freya's spine, Colette pulled back Freya's arm and dislocated it. Freya bit her lip to prevent herself from shouting.​
Colette then denounced Freya openly as a charlatan. "You're a fraud with no combative prowess beyond those of an ordinary and rather inferior human being. Take your viking heritage and begone."​
Colette clasped both her fists together and brought them to for what seemed to be the final blow, but...

@Karma15 @Island ​


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 20, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox & The Clown

Conclusion

“Where are your legs now speedster? Why don’t you just use your speed.” Roman’s words had flipped a switch in Vino’s already short fuse. Simmering with rage, Vino completely disregarded the event’s prohibitions. Vino violated the Candy Wars’ ironclad rule against the usage of quirks. His figure momentarily disappeared from Roman’s view, and when the silver haired teen turned his head to look for the speedster, he was struck in the face. The blow was light and could barely constitute as a bruise. Roman was thinking that if the meager punch was all Vino could muster, it did not matter how fast he was. This deduction was proved wrong when a rapid succession of hits collided in the boy’s rib cage.

Roman staggered backwards, taken aback by the unexpected force. Stockpiling his hits, Vino dashed in and out of Roman’s sight, leaving behind a series of quick jabs and cuts before retreating. Roman could not block what he could not see, which prompted him to side step backwards in an attempt to throw off the speedster’s rhythm. Vino naturally was a step faster, and immediately caught the scurrying Roman. In what seemed like three blinks of an eye, the red speedster raced around Roman, encircling the teen in a miniature red tornado formed by an accumulation of accelerated speed.

“Blood Rush!” The twister of motion reduced in size. Roman felt a sharp blow slide cut through the surface of his cheek, creating a shallow cut. What felt like fifteen blows mixed in one swing, grazed the same rib cage that had been a target earlier. Vino drowned Roman in an overflow of strikes. Punches, kicks, jabs, and hooks, the speedster had begun to decorate Roman his favorite shade, a scarlet metallic hue.

“Enough!” Instinct overtook rationality as Roman followed Vino’s example and eliminated himself from the competition. The human body contains approximately 1.5 x 10^28 electrons. Using Breaking Bad to replicate the electrons that inhabited his core, Roman charged these numerous particles, emitting a pulse of electricity from the microscopic pores embedded on his skin. The current of electricity stunned Vino, leaving him unable to avoid blunt of Roman’s heel.

The speedster skidded across the turf under the weight of Roman’s boot. Vino stood his ground as he got himself off the floor. In the time it took him to recover, Roman quickly plucked a pile of the field’s artificial grass. He transmuted the turf into a solid and sharp material, turning the blades of grass into one that was literal. With the flick of his wrist, he launched the blades through the air only for the scarlet speedster to catch them in the air. Ignoring Vino’s condescending gesture of superiority, Roman amplified his adrenal and circulatory system, increasing the flow of blood in his body, while strengthening his arteries and veins to sustain the pressure. He skidded across the field, not quite at speedster level speeds, yet more than enough to surprise the unguarded Vino.
His kick made a clean impact with Vino’s shoulder, breaking his long bone. Simultaneously, the speedster vibrated his fist in place, letting it accumulate great power through acceleration. Roman held back a cry as Vino’s charged fist broke the floating ribs that were normally detached from his breast bone. The transmuter stumbled in pain, now on his knees. His breathing had grown haggard, it felt like an immense weight had dropped on his lungs. He looked at the speedster with anguish and anger. Vino was still standing and looked ready to continue his assault. ​ 

Damian hated his new position with such fervency that he did not bother hiding it. His punishment did not entail enthusiasm, and he intended to use every moment to portray his displeasure of title as head of security.

“Benched while the vermin continue to run the streets unchecked.” He expressed with a grunt. The Silhouette was not the sole protector of New York; the crime ridden state housed numerous agencies and departments that occupied each district.  Rather, The Silhouette was the only effective hero. Damian firmly believed that his methods, no matter how crude and brutal, were effective at reducing crime. Henceforth, being away from what he considered the battleground was the greatest punishment Damian could have been given. And that night, when he received a call in his office about several unauthorized quirk uses in the town’s Halloween event, along with reports of numerous injuries on site, his office nearly erupted under the force of his hot fury.

"Get me on the phone with Weathers! Ask him if he still has those gurneys!”



   "You're a fraud with no combative prowess beyond those of an ordinary and rather inferior human being. Take your viking heritage and begone."

Colette clasped both her fists together and brought them to for what seemed to be the final blow, but her fist emitted a crack against the impact of Freya’s hardy skull. Freya repelled Colette’s finishing blow by protruding her forehead, using to negate Colette’s fist, and at the same time repelling her own force against her. Colette temporarily retreated, gripping her fist for comfort. Freya was off the ground and had taken what would be her final stance. In a moment that did not require auditory function, the two hardened fighters gazed into one another's visage. They each took in a deep inhale, redirecting whatever strength and vitality that could be mustered.
Their respective finishing techniques unleashed, they rushed forward to face one another for one last time. Colette used her opposite hand, uninjured and just as effective as it’s counterpart; she lunged at Freya with a knife hand strike aimed for the viking’s throat. Freya propelled herself forward, using her back foot to catapult herself in the air. Using Kalaripayattu’s eagles stance, Freya appeared to gracefully glide through the air. She had raised her right leg in an arch and sent a swift blow at Colette.

“Eat”
Not too far from the two Golden Eagle’s duel of pride, a similar bout had reached it’s conclusion. Before Vino could race forward and finish off Roman, who was barely maintaining consciousness, his ankle bent unnaturally when he attempted to rush forward. Roman had channeled a shard of the grass he flung earlier with a fragment of his quirk’s activation energy. The blade of grass had embedded itself in the turf and reacting to Vino’s presence, had fused the sole of the speedster’s shoes to the ground. When Vino tried to run at Roman, his ankle gave up under the restricted pressure.
“Shit.”
Roman uttered before losing consciousness. At the same time, Freya had uttered a similar remark as the technique of the two girl’s made a violent collision. Colette’s blow had changed it’s target according to Freya’ movement, and planted itself in the viking’s already bruised midsection. Meanwhile, Freya’s angled kick struck Colette’s neck. Unfortunately, along with the piled up damage she suffered from Colette’s onslaught and the recent blow to her stomach, Freya’s blow failed to break Colette’s neck as intended.



The battle reaching it’s conclusion, an unpleasant Damian Bourne ran to the scene followed by an entourage of GHH medical faculty. Roman, Freya, and Vino, along with several other students who were unconscious as a result of the brutish Candy War, were carried off in gurneys as they were led to the infirmary.

And with that, our Grand Heroics High Halloween story reaches its conclusion. The Warrior Princess, Fox & Clown, all leave having reached a similar conclusion. Love is pain.

*Fin*

@Island @Hero ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kei (Dec 21, 2016)

Family Runs _*Deep*_

Luciana, that name was so foreign, yet it triggered memories that she wanted to suppress. Memories that she ran so far away from, but she knew that her feet could only take her so far. Though she had hope that her mind was a far better track star than her. The old woman smiled with such an innocent smile, such a warm one, as if she was a mother looking up at her child. Angela, Luciana, whatever name she wanted to go by or acknowledge, she fought hard for her life. She fought even harder to protect her husband, and her child, and the life she built to be blown away like a house of cards. 

Her hand ever so slightly, but she saw the woman behind the old woman made a move too.

“Don’t do it sis….” The woman threatened with a tone that held more venom than a snake itself, “I’ll have you on the ground faster than you can think….”

_Sis…..._

“Rebecca….” Just saying that name formed a huge lump in her throat, that threaten to crawl out and rip her throat apart. Although not before she was ripped apart by the memory that once was her and the sharp eyed woman sitting in their mother’s kitchen screaming at the top of their lungs for cocoa. Somewhere, she could feel it coming, those memories rushing back at her with the force of a tornado. 

“Hun, who is it?” Her husband voice shocked her out of her thoughts as she turned around to see him round the corner, and before she could even say anything.

_“Yo…Marc.”_ Rebecca poked her head over Luciana shoulders, “Long time no see….”

Marc eyes widen but they quickly turned into slits, his teeth turned into fangs as he ushered out the name with such venom that it rivaled all the poison in the world.

_*“REEEEBBBBBEEECCAAAAAAAAA!!!!”  *_Marc rage boiled over the surface, but Rebecca only smiled as the man rushed to the front door.

But before he could even threaten to rip the woman’s eyes out, Luciana got in front of her sister and mother, her arms wide open, his claws inches from her face. 

The kind considerate man had transformed almost into a full on dragon, his skin was shielded with scale and fire escaped his breath.

“Well long time no see. Don’t you agree Marc.” The old woman laughed, “Enjoyed your time with my daughter have you?” 

_“Mama Rosa...?” _Marc voice distorted from his tongue and newly acquired fangs made it difficult for him to speak.

“Yes? Who else I would be?” The old woman burst her way in, “I’m so sorry for not paying a visit sooner, but I thought it would be best for Luciana to grow her wings a bit. Never knew she would shed those same wings I gave her, to acquire new ones and even give me a grandchild.”

Luciana heart dropped as her mother came in and looked around the house, Rebecca was the last to come in, but when she did, she shut the door behind her.

“I was so surprised to find out that I was aunt, Mama had to hold me back from popping over sooner to give you a piece of my mind.” Rebecca laughed, Luciana was still processing it, her mother knew where she lived? That she had a child? Who told her? They covered their tracks, they moved so far away, there was no way…. Who did it? Who did she interact with that was in league with Mama. 

“Don’t wreck your head around it too much my child.” Rosa turned to her child, _“Mama knows *all*….”_

“I told you this before, remember?”

“No matter how far you run… No matter how hard you try, Mama blood runs through your veins, and because of that.”

“Mama will always know what her child is up to.”​


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Michael il-Yeong: Halloween Bash*​
Michael walked through the streets of San Diego, still showing the city to the uninitiated young lady Hope. To break the silence of travel, he began to regale her with stories of his mission through the year so far. He told her about the fights he had against the assassins out for Princess Natasha von Karma and her despicable uncle, Duke Claw (deftly omitting the section pertaining to Zozona and her past with the villain). He then moved on towards his next mission in the woods. He told Hope about his teammates and their initial investigation of children disappearance as well as their encounter and battle against Okabe; he told him about his small bout against the monster, the journey inside of it's body, and the fight he and his teammates had inside of it, ending on their escape from it's insides (also leaving out the portion where Colette was beaten down by the beast and the fate of the abductees).

"So," Michael finished. "Have you found any missions you wanted to go on?"

@Island


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 24, 2016)

*Les Enfants Terribles:*
Yeshua

Hobby is a particularly broad term. It mercurial concept in terms of scope as one’s personal interest is such a wide ranging definition. For Gwendolyn Khristie she had kept up with one particular hobby her entire life. She was a huge fan of hero prospecting, always had been since she was a young hero herself. The God’s Eye was her harshest critic in a lot of ways so it was her rankings that mattered the most to her. It was like when a young kid was moving through the minor leagues, he’d check his numbers and those of all the other prospects he was in competition with as he tried to make it to the big leagues.

God’s Eye really liked coming up with teams of 3-5 heroes and imagining how they would do in different scenarios or even against each other. This hobby of essentially putting together her own fantasy hero squad was one that was serving her now as headmistress of GHH. There were kids at this school who would be quality student prospects at any other place and God’s Eye was confident she could get more out of the kids who had limited ceilings in terms of their abilities but still had impressive skills as well as those who needed to hone their tools into skills. 

Her real life and her hobby had come to overlap a great deal as she built her class like a superhero team. In this class God’s Eye prioritized ceiling and potential over reliability and floor. The freshman class, the first one that was entirely picked by her comprised 200 students. All of them were graded on a star system of 1-5. Most students in the lower hundred of the class had rankings of 1 star, it was a bunch of kids who would be great utility members of a team with the right training. The top 100 ranged from a ranking of 1.5 stars to the top two students who were 5 star recruits. Every student in the top 10 of the class was ranked at 3.5 stars or better. This wasn’t necessarily reflective of grades but more so a measure of a student’s potential. 

Today the Principal of GHH was meeting with a young man who presented a unique situation as she did not have a category to put him into. He was a two star recruit, but it was more so because of the apathy he seemed content to display. The student left an obvious impression in spite of his presence his impact in his studies having been miniscule. The boy had no real distinguishing accolades or reports to this point and that was somewhat peculiar. This was someone that God’s Eye found worrying, she needed to be sure what his future held.

Knock. Knock.

The door opened as he had known he was expected, the God’s Eye having been the one to call this meeting.

“Hello Yeshua. Please have a seat.”
​@Cjones


----------



## Cjones (Dec 24, 2016)

A softly spoken greeting escaped his lips as he proceeded into the office of the highest authority in GHH. An invitation from her is met with deep anxiety from the student body in all instances that can be imagined. Word of mouth paints her as cold and haughty, the last woman you’d ever approach unless you possess the charisma of a Don Lothario type. Perhaps the modernized idea of what a powerful woman is or should be, she’s also one of the seven pillars of this country, an exemplary figure of heroics. Taking a seat before her desk, staring straight at her in wonder as to what such a woman could want with him, it only adds to a rather intimidating aura.

“My classmates have said you’re quite frightening ma’am.” He stated coolly with a respectful tone. “How may I be of assistance to you?”

“That’s rather ironic considering your teachers don’t say much about you. These grades of yours are very very average. It’s almost as if you were trying as hard as you could to not stand out and be noticed.” Her tone was conversational but accusatory wanting to see just how he would react. Yeshua had noted that other found her frightening and using that as a reflective surface she was going to peer into his intentions.

“Perhaps you're right.” It was a quick agreement accompanied by a smile. Possibly a little too quick for God's Eye herself.

“My guardian says to be seen and heard at a minimal, words I often question and wonder about but I heed nonetheless. Academically I see no point in prevailing over the others, it gets me nothing. And heroically. . . .” A slow tilt of the head like a confused animal followed behind his words.

“I like watching the vigor that my classmates have when it comes to our training. The pride they take in showing off their quirks, there's so much fulfillment I see in their eyes. A gratification that. . .I can't seem to express.” He turned his gaze onto the principal before continuing.

“Instead what I feel is apathy, so why should i propel myself above them all when, alternatively, I work from the sidelines and offer help when it's needed. I can be the one who offers them the encouragement they need to keep afloat when doubt creeps into their being. That's understandable, isn't it?” He inquired.

There it was again, the weariness in his tone but the fluidity of his response, the tenor of the conversation evocative of serpentine accents as Yeshua said little and yet elucidated aspects of his character, specifically the parts that made God’s Eye uncomfortable. He referred to his students as equal but clearly did not view them as such, the mantra by which he was told to process his education was to be seen and not heard. The soft-spoken teen with white hair had so steadfastly listened to his prior mentor with dogmatic zeal that he had made his mentor’s wishes into an actualized reality.

There was nothing wrong with listening to others, or having a less than honorable life before coming to Grand Heroics High, this was where you were molded to earn the title of hero but if you were being molded by someone else then the mandates stood the risk of conflict. Still she paid close attention to his words and extrapolated a few more uncomfortable revelations about Yeshua.​@SoulTaker


----------



## Cjones (Dec 24, 2016)

“Why don't you tell me a little bit more about your mentor. Would you say that others beside yourself would find him to be a good man?” She was unwilling to believe that the youth was here for anything other than stated intention but that did not mean that his benefactor had not sent him here for an ulterior motive.

“I don't really see him all that often, but I will share some information about him, Senji Muramasa.” His offer was met with a slight nod of approval for him to continue.

“He comes and goes like the times. He is of Japanese descent. From a line of samurai, well disciplined, respectful, and keenly observant. Sometimes contrasted by his rather, shall I say, deviant love for the physical features of the female anatomy. Still, to truly understand him, you would need a grasp on the sins of man.” There was a shift in tenor, his voice growing solemn before he expressed himself to his higher authority.

“Ma’am, do you know of the seven deadly sins?”

“Yes, but pretend as if I do not and you tell me what you know of it.” This had not progressed into a full blown interrogation as of yet but the techniques being employed by the Principal upon her student were certainly reminiscent of one.

“The human heart is subjected to many transgressions, the cardinal desires of man. The seven famous of these are: Pride, a corrupt hubris, Greed, a insatiable longing for more than one needs, Lust, a inappropriately strong desire, Envy, resentful jealousy, Gluttony, over indulgence, Wrath, powerful vexation and finally Sloth, a difficult one to define.” One by one he listed them off using his fingers as a visual.

“Time, from antiquity to modern day, has made Sloth a cavalcade of perceptions with the most prominent definition being laziness, an incessant disinclination to endeavor. A superficial meaning, in a similar tier to the last six, yet that isn't all Sloth is or can be.” With each sentence a melancholic veil lowered over his features.

“Once upon a time another name existed in its placed, a more powerful Latin word, _*Acedia*_.” He spoke softly.

“Ma’am, you see, that is my mentor, the actual sin, the true Sloth. Acedia is the progenitor, the darker side if you can believe, it is a sin that *believes in nothing*, *cares for nothing*, *seeks to know nothing*, *interferes with nothing*, *enjoys nothing*, *hates nothing*, f*inds purpose in nothing*, *lives for nothing*, and. . .” Yeshua, unnerving even himself with a raise in emotion while he spoke, quickly apologized and resettled back into his previous self.

“Acedia remains alive because *there is nothing for which it will die*. That is the man who watches over me, the man who has told me to remain unheard among the masses. For what reason? I wish I knew."

The God’s Eye had known very little of Senji Muramasa. She had met him in passing once and didn't much care for him and the way the boy described him didn't exactly give any incentive change the outlook. Still the way he chose to describe his benefactor was rather interesting something, that ostensibly as Yeshua’s current guardian, made God’s Eye feel like she needed to make these people more of a known quantity.​@SoulTaker


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 24, 2016)

"Your mentor comes off as a rather inexplicable man. One of the reasons I accepted your application was because of a local cross checker who noticed you along with Mariella Hisoka Concordia. We could not get her but we got you instead. Institutionally though I don’t think our staff could have known of the bad habits you are allowing to diminish your education. Your verbal prose on helping to uplift the other students, you do realize that’s not why you’re here? You were sent to GHH to learn to be a hero, not to teach. I mean someone as intelligent as you are must realize that you lack the experience to be anyone’s compass. You have shown very little in the way of quirk development. Your right at the class median for _Slickback’s_ quirk development programs.”

"Do you have some type of problem with me?”

"I am just unsure of you, what you want, why you're here. You talk, or maybe he has planted this idea, that you are above all of my students. I don’t need to know him, he’s unimportant because he’s not here. I’m not going to tell you that everything you’ve learned before is completely useless but you have to understand that your way isn’t how people who want to be successful in this hero business conduct themselves. This is not the age where you get to rest on your laurels and have a sense of entitlement especially when your potential and ability are your own personal constructs.”

She took a pause realizing that there was a fine line she would have to walk with this one, she was trying to get him to come around and she couldn't be too rough with him or risk losing him.

“Your teachers only want the best for you and I don't think your mentor would have sent you here otherwise.”

There was a shift, if minuscule, that Yeshua felt in her words, that fell over him like the canopy of night. In the beginning the inquisitive nature of her words set the tonality of inquiry. His teachers speak little of him, tell her more about his steward, he was noticed because of Mariella.

“Mariella is the only reason I wish to be here.” Bluntly those words escaped his mouth from his subconscious.

He wasn't here to help the other students, he was here to learn and not teach.

“I want to help the others student and those around me. To listen to the worry they can't seem to express to others.”​​


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 25, 2016)

Halloween, A Grand Heroics High Story: The Warrior Princess, The Fox & The Clown
Epilogue


The infirmary at Grand Heroics High was a capacious room that appeared more like a medical ward rather than your average high school infirmary. Normally a vacant lot for upperclassmen to retreat to in their juvenile act of truancy, the West Wing infirmary had every corner occupied by a body. The Candy War had proved to live up to it’s given moniker as many of the casualties of war lay incapacitated, treated for their varying injuries. From meager bumps and bruises, to concussions and broken bones; Kyle Weathers, chief medical provider of GHH, had his hands full facilitating the care of students who put themselves in harm’s way in hopes of attaining sweet glory.

Roman was not accustomed to apologies nor was he fond of admitting his failures. Preferring to prevaricate his way out of blunders, Roman would much rather point out the deficiencies of his peers rather than admit his own shortcomings.It was a tendency that constantly put him at odds with the girl positioned in the adjacent hospital styled bed. Freya’s disregard for his stubbornness in the past had led him to believe that her acceptance was a norm, that her passivity in light of his selfishness was normal. He stared into the ceiling as he lied down to recover from his injuries. Ruminating on the events that got him to where he currently was,he was coming to the terms with his own inadequacies; the flaws that she selfishly cast aside time and time again. 

“You look terrible.” He ended the silence that stifled the air.

Roman did not need to shift his trance like gaze at the ceiling to know the she was rolling her eyes. 

“She got you good.” He referred to Colette.”I hope you know the reason why you lost. She fought you with meticulous efficiency, you fought her like, well, a viking.”

Silence.

"Hodges always said. Fight smart, not hard.” He reflected on their foster father’s words.”You fought like shit, is what he’d say. Hell,if he were to see me now he’d pop a blood vessel laughing at me. Roman, you got your ass kicked by a fucking Ginger. That’s what he would say.”

Roman expressed a painful chuckle,”I miss the old bastard.”

Silence.

He rolled his head to the side, facing the expressionless Viking. “I’m sorry.”

Silence.

“I’m sorry Freya, for hurting you that day, for stomping all over your feeling when all you’ve ever done is be supportive. I’m sorry for never listening, for never thinking about your feelings. I’m sorry for being a self-righteous ass hole, and I’m sorry that I had to put you through all of that to realize what was always so simple.”

The creeping silence between them, what was once dreaded, acted as the stasis the two needed. A pause in the maelstrom of emotion that was brewing. The silence became a soothing thing, the crucible to the inevitable change that was due to occur.

In the comfort of the silence, Roman stretched out his hand, reaching out for hers as if it were the oxygen he needed. He held her calloused hand as if it were nothing more than a delicate flower.

“I’m sorry for not understanding; for just now realizing. For a while I’ve been angry at the world, picking fights recklessly so that I could feel. I always thought I was alone, I even thought it made me strong. But shit, I was wrong. I was never strong, how could I be? It took an ass whooping to make me realize it.”

“Realize what?" Freya asked, and the silence broke as if on cue.

“That I love you damn it.”



Freya limped her way through the halls of the West Wing Infirmary. She had just been discharged by Professor Weathers. Her injuries were minor for a mutant possessing a healing factor, and she was given the ok to be discharged. While Roman was ordered to spend the night to recover from his injuries, she walked to her room in deep thought,her heart thumping from the scenarios that played out in her hand.

Her peregrination to the Golden Eagle dormitories was interjected by the appearance of an unpleasant figure. Standing outside the GHH medical ward was Vino, whose weight was supported by the pair of crunches balanced under his armpits.

“Mia Princepessa.” He lit a smoke.

Freya scowled, and marched forward to face the battered and bruised speedster. 

“No. Enough with the princess bull shit Vino. I told you from the get go that I was tired of the bullshitting, gave you a chance to be honest with me, but you wasted it. All that talk about getting to know me, being honest, it was all part of your game wasn’t it?”

Looking into her hazel eyes, Vino could see the hurt, the disappointment. He knew how bad this looked, him lying to her about his past. The open window that she had given him to open up had been wasted. Yet, how could he tell her the truth? Who is father really was? How could he explain to her that it was to protect her? That knowing the real him, knowing who he really was, would only bring her pain. Part of him understood that he was also protecting himself, unconsciously shielding his ego from the possibility of rejection. How? The young speedster inquired. How could he muster the words?

“You got me, mia principessa” He responded flatly. He took another hit from his cigarette, partly to endure the look of dismay in her gaze, but also to sell his act. Because at the end of the day Vino Ventonelli was better off being hated than loved. He nearly rebuked himself for forgetting, for almost deluding himself into thinking he was anything less than a killer. The notion that someone as tainted as him was laughable. He never stood a chance and knew it, so why bother?

Freya stormed off, knowing that she was done with Vino Ventonelli and the games he played, and partly in disappointment.​


----------



## Island (Dec 27, 2016)

*GOD SAVE THE KING*
Halloween Night











​"I don’t know." Hope Hanlon said with a shrug. "I hadn’t thought about it."

She didn’t actually know anything about missions before he mentioned them. Students apparently went on missions? Like what actual superheroes did? Like dismantling crime syndicates and battling giant monsters? Or just stopping the occasional bank robbery?

Perhaps she should have done more research on Grand Heroics High School. "Oh. Umm. Let me think." The teenager took a few moments to formulate a response. "Yeah. I got nothing."

_"Of course I have a mission."_ She thought to herself. _"I didn't travel across time and space so that I could stumble through conversations with people that might as well be my parents. I traveled here to save the world from… from… I have no idea. I just know that somebody is going to cause something to happen. I just have to figure out who, what, where, and when."_

_"It's a work in progress." _The time traveler sighed to herself.

"It was a pleasure meeting you, Michael, but..." Hope figured that she had gathered enough information for one night. "I really should get going. I don't want to stay out too late. Please keep in touch. I don't have a phone, though. I dropped it… down… the sink. Yeah. The sink. It wasn't… my proudest moment but, yeah, I'm sure I'll see ya around."

Did people drop phones down the sink? Could a phone fit down the sink? Maybe if it was a small enough phone, but how small were they in this day and age? Her mother mentioned something about a phone and a sink, but… _"Oh fuck. Wasn't that because her phone wasn't waterproof and it fell into soapy water or something?"_

"So, yeah, see ya." The teenager smiles somewhat awkwardly before heading off in the opposite direction without much thought to where she was going, as long as it was away from here.

---​
_"If I hadn't gotten out of there when I had the chance…" _William the Benevolent shuttered at the thought of another confrontation with the Wicked Witch, one of the few at Grand Heroics High School who could expose him as the fraud he was. _"She would have stolen all my hard-earned candy! The candy I spent good money on! How dare she!"_

His brow furrowed and his face reddened at the thought of Colette thwarting him again. _"What a nasty woman! What a nasty, nasty woman!"_

Westley found himself growing stronger and stronger with each passing day, but he knew that no matter how much progress he was making, he couldn't compete with her or her friends._ "Though, that fight should have provided me with enough data to come up with a contingency plan for the next time I encounter her. She'll never know what hit her. That nasty woman – that Wicked Witch – will burn at the stake!"_

*WAM!*

"Watch where you're going, you unwashed_–_" Somebody brushed against Westley, bumping shoulders with him as he or she passed.

​
He stopped himself the moment that he made eye contact with this mysterious stranger. A brunette gawked at him, wide-eyed with surprise. _"Oh? A fan? It's a good thing I brought my pen. I'll gladly give her an autograph and send her on her way. Once she apologizes, of course, I can't have these plebeians think they can get away with–"_

_"She she okay?" _Westley raised an eyebrow. "I know this might be difficult for you. It's not everyday that you run into somebody like me, the one, the only_–"_

"You're William Westley, aren't you?" Hope Hanlon found it difficult to process what was unfolding in front of her. _"William Westley? Here? Now? What's he even doing here?"_

"Why, yes, I_–"_ He didn't have a chance to finish.

*BAM!*

Hope Hanlon nearly broke her knuckles against William Westley's jaw, laying into him with a powerful right hook, *"YOU FUCKIN' ASSHOLE! THIS IS FOR WHAT HAPPENED IN DENVER!" *

The time traveler would never forgive William Westley for what he did (or will do) to her and her parents that summer. She knew that it was wrong to punish him for a crime he had yet to commit, but it _did _make her feel better. Plus, she doubted that that he was any better of a man than he was (or will be) that day.

Westley, of course, didn't even know what hit him. He had no idea who this young woman was or what she wanted. All he knew was that he'd be picking up his teeth when he woke up in a few hours.

@Hero @Karma15 @P-X 12

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 28, 2016)

Malcolm Freeman
Volume I:Anarchy
Change













_My intuition is telling me there'll be better days, yeah_
_My intuition is telling me there'll be better days_

The youth bopped and popped as he made his descent down the steep hill connecting Armour Square with it's nearby communities. His head weaved and bopped in bobble-head-like motion, resonating to the imaginary beat, synchronizing with the hidden rhythm, channeling intangible waves.

_Yeah, my intuition is telling me there'll be better days_
_I sit in silence and find whenever I meditate_
_My fears alleviate, my tears evaporate_
_My faith don't deviate, ideas don't have a date_

His bronzed, hazel complexion held a soft shade against the sun's sharp, illuminating rays. Thick bundles of keratin oscillated in transition,the whip like projections that were his dreadlocks matched the invisible beat. Malcolm always felt a peculiar sensation take him on his walks down Armour Square. Centered in Chicago's South Side, Armour Square was a defined city conjoined with Chinatown and the CHA Wentworth Gardens housing project. Malcolm, a free man, found comfort and familiarity where others only saw fear and danger. The Square, like many of the communities in the South Side, was afflicted with crime. Gang violence, prostitution, drug trafficking, all were the colors which embodied the city's raw palette. Nonetheless, to the free spirited Malcolm, Armour Square, along with Chicago was a vast jungle of adventure. For the last three years, the dark skinned youth had been the king of the small jungle that was Armour Square. 
     A self proclaimed leader to the many inter city youths that numbered the ranks of his cohort. His influence and leadership, despite his reluctance, was necessary in his world, a microcosm of a greater establishment. His world ravaged the weak, discarding those unfit to cope with it's harsh realities. It was a tumultuous world, it was his world, and as of lately a strange and disclosing feeling took hold of him, an intuition that there would be better days.He only feared he would soon discover that the secret sensation that lied dormant within him, was merely a fallacy, that it was only a harbinger for the inevitable chaos that would befall upon him.

A week prior, along with his best friend and partner, Martin Johnson, he had managed to siphon a portion of the Eagle Family's financial assets through the pick pocketing scheme the two had prepared. Martin was a silent giant compared to the truculent and loquacious Malcolm, nearly a whole foot taller than the six foot Malcolm, Martin was by all means a physically overwhelming individual, only dwarfed by his pacifist nature. Henceforth, Martin had spent the last week plagued by his fear of retaliation. He feared the possibility of being caught, feared that their plot had already been uncovered by the eccentric and affluent Eagles.

"Take it easy big guy. It was tough shit, but it worked, iight? The gang needs the dough,and I promised I'd deliver." Malcolm extended out his arm, patting the giant's unnerved back."When a man struts around like a peacock, acting like Mr. Big Stuff, he should keep his promises. Even if it kills him."

"Mr. Big Stuff? Peacock? Mal, what on Earth are you talking about." Martin responded with pure bewilderment. "You know, quoting manga and anime is not exactly reassuring me that everything is under control."

Malcolm took a momentary pause, flipping the page back to the hidden melody that soothed him. He returned back to the chapter in his little book of rhymes, and with precision that could only be achieved with the facilitation of a book mark, he rediscovered his place, and the words resurfaced.

_I know you desperate for a change let the pen glide_
_But the only real change come from inside_​
"Chill my man, be chill. You ran the system yourself, our hack is untraceable you even said it yourself. These whites may be stocked, but unless they're God, we ain't got shit to worry about. So stop tripping, and relax-b" He replied calmly. "Now let's just get to Ma's house, drop off the money she needs, hopefully she has something freshly cooked to help with these damn munchies. Hell, maybe I'll see Susanna's fine ass."

"Didn't she dump you, *again"* Martin said more as a statement rather than a question.

"Nah b, you got that all wrong. That's just our thing you know, all that on and off shit. It's all part of the fun, when girls get mad like that, sure it's a pain at first. They yell, shout your ear out and shit. But later, it's all worth it, cause you know what's better than pussy?"
Martin shrugged.
"Angry pussy." He said, much to Martin's dismay. "Besides, Susanna can't resist me man. I swear, I think the docs had my quirk all wrong. Misdiagnosed and shit. I'm a pussy magnet bro, real shit. I'm dead ass a ladies man. "People call me the Leaf's Noble Gentleman!"

_I know you desperate for a change let the pen glide_
_But the only real change come from inside_
_But the only real change come from inside_
_But the only real change come from—_
_In cemeteries or in chains I see men cry_

The two commenced their verbal exchange in a perfunctory manner, as if rehearsed. There was once a time where Malcolm, like the gentle giant that often accompanied him, was also scared. Malcolm, who use to be fearful of the obscurities that lied in the future, no longer felt fear. He smothered it like an old wasting flame. He smothered it and never looked back.

@Hero 


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma15 (Dec 30, 2016)

There Are Stranger Things Than A Broken Heart
Enter: Eustass Wilder, Secrets Never Die




*Spoiler*: __ 




Fortune, for many it was a concept that was intangible. Like fate it could not be controlled, you either were born lucky or unlucky. Eustace believed that people could make their own luck; he believed that all of the achievements in his life were a testament of his own skill and prowess. He was a man who had everything, had being the emphasis. At seventy nine years old Eustace found that with age came reflection, and as he made his stormy march down the hall leading to his personal office he wondered, when did he lose it all? The irony in the elder’s story was that,he was born lucky. From the moment of his birth, being the sole heir and inheriting the several acres of land that his family owned,said land was used to create the town that he would later rule formally as its mayor,on more informal terms, it’s dictator. Chiefly, Eustace was blessed with fortune many men would kill for, prolonged youth. He boastfully titled his quirk, God’s Fountain,deaccelerated aging was what allowed him to possess the body for a forty year old man while in his late seventies. Yet, Eustace had stopped considering himself fortunate decades ago. Just as he bitterly reflected on the grave act that continued to haunt not only him but the town; he was surprised to see Katrina’s sidekicks snooping through his office.
Rage obscured the stream of memory that poured in. “What the hell do you all think you are doing?!” The freshmen trio all held the stereotypical look of astonishment that was typical for individuals who were caught red handed. Victor almost cried out,it’s not what you think before being silenced by the palm that silenced his mouth.

“I think that it is high time that you drop the ruse Mr. Mayor.” Roman said scornfully. “Don’t think we haven’t noticed. I mean did you think you were sneaky or something, a mastermind? It was more conspicuous than you think, the immediate suspicion when we arrived in town,the disappearances around town, and the secrets. At this point,why bother carrying on with the facade of normalcy? Drop the bull shit, Mr. Mayor” The french teen referred to him as mayor not as a sign of respect but mockery.

The smart mouthed teenager’s words momentarily left Eustass unnerved. The geriatric individual was already weary of the danger that Katrina and her sidekicks brought, and it would not be illogical to presume that they had uncovered his secret. He would have done the ordinary act of breaking out into a panicked frenzy as he confessed to his crimes. The boys would however learn that Eustass Wilder was tougher than he led on.

“Hahaha.” Mr. Wilder’s raspy chuckle had the characteristics of the trademark villain, clever and amused. “That was a good one, you almost got me there you little twerp. I don’t know what they’re teaching you brats at that hero academia but god almighty, you almost got me there.” And it was at that instance that Eustass did as Roman demanded, he dropped the facade of the bemused and frightened mayor, revealing his true colors. However, he had no need to fear the presence of the freshmen that stood before him. He was confident that they had already discovered that there was nothing of value in his office, no incriminating documents or evidence could be found in his private study or the town for that matter. Because the only remnant of that night lied in his lips, the towns’ lips to be exact, and they were bound by secrecy.

  He marched forward to face the three boys, his pale skin glistened unnaturally, up close he appeared more as an undead creature of the night rather than a man. “I would hope that you insignificant brats would have an understanding how the world works by now. It is power that allows ordinary men to perform extraordinary things, and I am referring to real power, not some flashy quirk that foolish boys such as yourself flaunt. Real power, the kind that can erase history. Silly me, I assumed that you would understood such a simple thing. Mayhap it is the natural result from a lacking education. No, lineage is to blame. If I had progeny as foolish and incompetent as you three boys, I’d die in shame.”
Mockingly, he made a horizontal motion with his fingers and sliced the air across his wrists. “Swish. I’d end it all right there.”
Victor and Kenny blinked with blank stares at Eustass’ attempt to demoralize them. Deep down Kenny had been unnerved by the vulgarity in the older man’s words, Victor was secretly amazed at the elder’s ability to break character so easily. Roman reacted differently to the man’s taunts, chiefly at his reference to his parents. As if they had been the triggers to a silence contained maelstrom of rage, Roman’s arm extended forward, grasping onto the older man’s throat.

“Listen, you pasty fucking vampire. I don’t know where you get off speaking about my family so carelessly, and although I got a kick out of seeing you drop that bullshit scared mayor act, if you ever, speak so boldly of my parents again, you will be the next one who goes missing.”Noticing that grimace on the older man’s face from the state of asphyxiation Roman retraced his hand and stormed out of the mayor’s office.

“Fuck this. I’m heading out, if you need anything send me a message through the comm link.” He muttered bitterly before the slam of the of the door silenced his retreating footsteps. He had left his comrades alone to deal with the repercussions of their juvenile act.



@Wizzrobevox 
@Hero 
@Wizzrobevox​

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chronos (Dec 31, 2016)

_


_
_What could be gained from loss?_
​I am younger than my peers and yet still, I've witnessed a world at its bleakest. I feel old, trapped within the substance of a youth's body. I drag the soles of my feet day after day hoping for things to elude to the opposite. Witnessing days pass so meagerly, slow as it if were mocking my very essence for existing. Hours feel eternal, moments feel endless. Time holds no longer any relevancy, but a sheer reminder of daily life. Purpose has become purposeless, the world heralds nothing which can be sustained eternally. Everything slips through the crack in your armor, and eventually it disperses. I have no mother or father of my own, I held no figure as such, to me and mines they were but obscurities. A fairy-tale, a fantasy. In nights of doubt, I woke at early hours of morning to cradle my sibling in the chillness of night. So that when she woke she understood that I would not forsake her to loneliness. That unlike those whom we inevitably share blood with, I wouldn't abandon the little that has been given to us. 

_The world, is insanely unfair. _
​I held her hand when crossing the street, I wanted her to understand that I could be her support. I embraced her when she was cold, I wanted her to lean on me when she felt distraught. I sat beside her when sick, so that when she felt her body fail I would be there to whisk the pain away. I was there to provide that which they could not. I was there to provide her with a family. A purpose I would see through the end, even if it were the last thing I did. To me, that was in fact the purpose that was herald to me. The world mattered none, life was but a passing cycle of nothingness, of an emptiness and solemness that brought me to naught. The nights were dark, cold and restless. The days were slow, dull and empty. But no matter what, she made what seemed like nothing into a beacon of purpose. A hope which gleamed into my soul to care for she who couldn't see that which I did. Like the mother who covered the eyes of the son when tragedy presents itself, I was the saint that sustain the purity of life where meaning and hope were nowhere to be found.    

Drunk in an incredible sense of bliss, the two of us played hide-and-seek in a search for our parents. I played along, because to her it was hope. The world is not that cruel! Is what she thought and I nodded. So that when they two came through those doors. A couple whom saw what I did upon my sister. And what I couldn't embellish in myself. The radiance which I slaved over for her to have... They witnessed it like men uncovering gold. And stripped her from my care... And I knew that she would be better for it. And so when her bags were packed and her eyes looked at mines when she asked _"Aren't you coming?"_ My heart sunk into a halt. Pain, that's were I understood that physical pain mattered not next to that which was felt on this day. Standing tall, forcing a smile as best I could. I spewed the toxic which would haunt me until today. _"Now it's my turn to hide." _I waved, her eyes trained on me as her family dragged her to the car, I sustained my smile until the car faded into the distance. And weakness began to settle, my finger curled and my hands fell. My head lowered and the awfulness rose within me. I was lonely. Very lonely. I sentiment like that of poison. It weakened me, it ravaged me. And ultimately... It made me feel nothing.

_What could be gained from loss? _

_Un. Relenting. Madness._​


----------



## Karma15 (Jan 6, 2017)

There Are Stranger Things Than A Broken Heart

Breaking Bad V.S. Strange Things













Roman paced through Nevada City's deciduous-like forest with restless ferocity. His clothing when coupled with his unpleasant disposition gave him the appearance of a groom left at the alter. The wind was as restless as the tormented youth, it tugged and pulled against the century old trees. Whispers of wind danced through the radiant leaves that characterized autumn. The forest had created an uproar, and Roman felt anger swell in his cheeks. The whistling of wind and rustling of leaves mocked him, they all mocked him,the world mocked him, and God, his greatest adversary, found humor in his plight.

He did his best to dispel the taunting remarks made by Eustass Wilder. It was a futile attempt because his words had acted as poison, corrosive and persistent, it had already seeped it's way into the youth's body. Once it made contact with the teen it had mutated into a fiery rage, irrational and indiscriminate. Roman had the faintest idea why he decided to go for a walk into the woods. The sun's horizon was beginning to creep downward, the remnants of it's hot rays covered the entire forest. In the middle of October, the sun had grown more and more withdrawn, leaving less and less. Roman would not yet realize, but instinct led him that evening. A primal urge had compelled him to head out that evening. The mayor's words had been the catalyst to awaken that urge. Damian Bourne's mission that had occurred two months prior had birthed it. Like all urges this one was an addiction. Because if there was one thing that was constant in the youth's unstable rocky life, it was his preternatural disinclination towards death. The murder of his parents, his encounter in New York, all scenarios where his death should have been assured. Yet here he was, alive and breathing, while those who were far more important lied beneath the ground. This inability to join the deceased had spurred a feeling of emptiness within him, an emptiness that pain could only remedy. Therefore, Roman figured that he was in fact an addict, one with a fierce compelling urge. Only his drug was pain.

His solitary journey was interjected by the appearance of a young boy, whose unsteady breathing suggested that he had been running. The young boy, who Roman guessed to be no older than ten, stumbled as he brushed against the Roman's shoulder.

"What the hell."Roman said, slightly agitated.

"H-Help m-me." The boy said, his lips quivering with an unshakable fear. Roman frowned, his unpleasantness dispelling as his persona as a hero in training took over.

"May I ask who you're running from?" The boy answered by pointing in the direction in which he came from. A path of orange and yellow hued leaves revealed the appearance of a plump decorated figure. The clown that appeared before them had an insidious smile, one characterized by a pointed and jagged collection of teeth. Noticing that it's prey had ceased his flight, the clown stopped momentarily to process the situation with it's limited intelligence.

"Shishsishishsi" It let out an incomprehensible snicker, as if overjoyed at the sight of an additional plaything. The clown continued it's amused roar as it slid a hand to it's rear, revealing a a rusted chain that had a sickle attached at it's end.


"Holy shit." Roman cursed underneath his breath, not out of fright but sheer excitement. As if delivered to him by lady luck, here he stood gazing upon the thing he needed most. His very own drug, a syringe anticipating sweet penetration and inducement. And like all drugs, it numbed all other cognitive functions. Judgement and rationality may as well have been thrown out.

"Kid." Roman commanded. "See that direction that you saw me coming from? Run. I want you to run, head straight back to town, look for the first officer you see and tell him your story."

The young boy's eyes widened in sheer astonishment. He looked at the older youth with incredulous eyes, his gaze was not that of a rescued victim, the fear in his eyes suggested that the french youth may as well have pulled the trigger himself. "N-No, I can't. He might find me."

Roman placed a cold hand against the boy's shoulder in an attempt to aspire confidence. "Look kid. I'm a hero, and what do heroes do? We save people like you, so run along to safety while I bring this guy to justice. Alright?" Roman said confidently, not realizing the fallacy in his words.

The boy took some time to find comfort in the youth's words before running toward the direction of the town, eager to share his story with those who would listen.

After the young boy, the first of the missing children to escape capture, had darted off Roman immediately went into fight or flight. Adrenaline, a by product of his body's sympathetic nervous system,rushed through his body in what seemed like copious amounts. 

"This is Cyrano reporting in. I've just encountered our suspect, it appears that one of the taken kids got away. We ran into one another in the woods. After having sent the boy off to seek shelter in the town I am in the process of bringing in the suspect. Permission to use full quirk use Chaos Angel?" He activated the device dangling from his ear lobe.

 "W-What?!" Chaos Angel exclaimed in disbelief. "No Cyrano you do not have permission, you should be with the boy have you lost your mind?!"

Roman disregarded his superiors order and cut the feed that connected the two. "Sorry Chaos Angel it appears that I am losing connection with you."

"Sorry about that, aren't woman just a pain?"He asked rhetorically, staring at the clown's manic gaze. "Now, shall we dance?"

The french youth reached into the interior of his suit jacket, revealing two clear steel metallic hilts. As the hilts fell into his heads he jerked his wrists backward and in this action released a current of violent static energy. The metallic hilts, reacting to the outflow of energy, emitted what appeared to be a molten liquid substance. Rather than descend and splash over the idle pile of leaves that decorated the forest floor, the liquid seemed to remain suspended. The liquid that was now frozen in place oscillated in it's current position, bending to the youth's will.


"You know in seventeenth century France there existed this bold figure, Cyrando de Bergerac, a prominent figure in both fiction and reality. Although many of his feats are pure myth, he was a great duelist and poet. And along with his strong will he was quiet the entertainer." The clown merely stared blankly as the youth began to monologue."As the inheritor of that man's will I figured I might as well do him justice since I'm using his name and all. Which is why I'm gonna be putting on a show for you, clown!"

The metallic fluid ceased it's oscillation as it quickly transmuted into steel like blades. Roman sprung forward with his newly formed twin blades in hand. The blades felt light and comfortable in his hands, his body at ease, no longer weighed by the repressed angst that afflicted his juvenile soul. A smile crept on his face, ready to fight, ready to feel, and ready for pain; he lunged forward thrusting his twin blades at the enemy before him. ​@Hero @Wizzrobevox 
​


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 8, 2017)

*??????: Prologue - Part II
Seoul, South Korea*​
​
The streets were lively as a cold gust blew across the Gangnam cityscape. The sidewalks were filled with gouts of fog carried and shifted by the gale passing through the city. The white shroud that covered much of the alleyways and streets were both pierced and punctuated by what appeared to be the bright moonlight alongside the many lights throughout. Holograms decorated the sides of buildings, showing everything from advertisements to live streams of sports, concerts and many other forms of entertainment, to news reports of a Pro Hero foiling a counterfeiting ring. Flashing neon lights festooned the entrances of the many night clubs both legitimate and not so legit dotting the city's more lively (and seedier) portions. The streets themselves were filled with the bizarre chassis and whirring engines characterizing the sea of advanced cars flooding in out through the lit up roads. The winds flew from north to south, crossing through the Han River in the process. That crossing brought with it a simple, almost soothing scent that slowly wafted through the air. To an average onlooker, it was business as usual.

Well, outside of the bleeding jaywalker, that is.

A short, stubby, and rotund old codger with a rat's features nearly waddled down the streets, much to the chagrin of the many drivers who nearly turned the man into a red smear across the pavement, his arm bleeding from a strange wound on his arm. In his uninjured arm held a large briefcase, which seemed to be too heavy for the old man to carry. Everyone who watched the man traverse the streets showed pity, which quickly morphed into fear as they saw where he was headed.

The very city of Seoul (and indeed, much of the country) had split into two portions that were called layers; the Top layer was a towering field of skyscrapers and lights, showing the country's own technological innovation, shining down around the land. The Bottom layer, on the other hand, consisted of the seedy and immoral underbelly of the criminal underworld. Kkangpae (gangsters) were littered about; some hid their behaviors in the shadows of back alleys and docks, whilst a tiny group were far more brazen and began hiding in plain sight, either through their homes or in less than legal establishments. The most influential of them had their hands in criminal organizations the world over. The worn out mouse of a man had attempted to walk into one of the many establishments in order to gain the assistance of such people. However, as he walked down the streets, the criminal elements began to vanish, like spectres they vanished as if they were never there. Doors were slammed in his face as the clubs and establishments suddenly closed. And worst of all, the man knew the exact reason why.

He was marked by Chang 99. And here, in this portion of the city, being hounded Chang 99 was roughly equivalent to a death sentence.

As he walked down the streets, he began to hear the near silent steps of another person stalking behind him. Constantly watching his back, he looked around as if he was being followed by death itself. As the pitter patter of feet became slightly louder, the man turned around and swung his suitcase in a panicked reflex. It flew slowly through the air as it appeared to crash into shimmering air. "W - wha - "

The shimmering slowly disappeared, revealing a woman in a black bodysuit brandishing a pistol. Shocked, the man dropped his suitcase, backing away from the woman before hitting what he thought was a brick wall. Upon turning around, he saw the giant visage of another man standing over him, piercing his gaze beating down on the codger's bald head.

"교장 선생님, 제가 생각 하시나요?" ("Doctor Gyo, I presume?")
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Several Days Later . . .*
*Grand Heroics High*​
Mr. Ace stood on the stairs of Grand Heroics, looking at the time from a pocket watch as he waited. He kept close to the door as he looked out towards the streets in boredom. For some reason, his superior had set up a meeting between him and the principal of this school to ask for assistance. At first, he was skeptical as to why, but as he found out who this principal was, he began to understand. "Huh. I'm two minutes early." Just as he put his watch away, his phone rang; someone at base decided to pester him, no doubt. "Ugh, who is it?"

"Who do you think?" Sighing, Mr. Ace began to walk into the school, making his way through its halls. "I've already arrived at the school. I'll be speaking with the Principal soon. Make sure everything is in place." As he reached the door, he planted his feet in front of it until the clock ticked down to 12 p.m. After knocking on the door, Mr. Ace walked into the door. 

@SoulTaker


----------



## Kei (Jan 8, 2017)

Family Runs _*Deep*_

“A genetic defect caused by the quirk?”

Rosa huffed, she never heard anything like that before in her life, and she had over 50 years of living. Though it was always something new that was coming out and affecting the new generation, if it wasn’t quirk induced mental illness, it was something else. How did it get this way? Back in her day, they would just give that child some tough loving and bam everything would be sat right. Although now, flipping through the photo album, she wondered when did it all go downhill? The world cradled these children and held them too tightly to the nip….

“So before the quirk manifested, what were…they?” 

“We don’t know.” Marc was so fast to answer, “But it’s a hard guess that Troya’s a female…”

Rebecca leaned against her chair, “So why not raise her as a girl.”

“It’d be cruel….” Luciana snipped, “It’s what Troya’s most comfortable with, and I want them to be happy…. With whatever choice they make, in the end it’ll be their choice.”

Rosa and Rebecca looked at each other before Rebecca laughed and Rosa just smiled. 

_“Cruel?”_ Rosa couldn’t hold back her chuckle, “Is this the same girl that broke the hands of her competition?”

Luciana heart stopped that what she didn’t want. 

“The same sister that thought it would be best to send a message to Fat Paul, by kidnapping his wife?” Rebecca added, “Calling someone by their born sex, is cruel?”

It was like a hot knife cutting through her, “I’ve changed.”

“You’ve got some dick and had a child….” Rebecca was quick to sum up her life experience, “Nothing change, you think you were lucky to get so far? You think that you worked hard to cover up where you came from? Who you are?”

_*“Rebecca….” *_Marc couldn’t hold his tongue

“This is a conversation between family,” Rosa interjected at Marc, “I need you to remember your damn place, just because you got lucky with one of my daughters doesn’t mean you apart of this damn family.” 

Marc didn’t say anything, there was a deep hatred that radiated in that old woman voice that was more power and more moving than the forces of the God’s themselves. Though for a minute as she stared down the man that took her daughter away, she took a deep breath and rubbed her temples before smiling.

“Well you gotta be doing something right with raising that child. Full ride to a Hero’s school, do you know how many children back at home would kill for that type of scholarship.”

Rosa couldn’t help but smile as a memory came to her. A memory that seemed like yesterday, but she knew that it was so long ago.

“Remember when you wanted that scholarship Luci? You would study all day and night…. I never seen you work that hard before.” Rosa stroke the picture with Troya and her parents, her parents smiles so bright that it almost melted the coldness in her heart, and Troya, standing there in the middle of them with her certification of acceptance to GHH. 

Though it was a nice picture, it left a bitter taste in her mouth. She should have been there. She should have been in these pictures. Rosa could have held Troya and gave her lessons that no one else could give her. She should have been there to watch her grandchild grow, but she wasn’t and somewhere that was cutting deeper than any knife would.

“I never asked for much, just you and you sister to take care of yourselves, look after each other and to protect the legacy that I gave to you two.” Rosa looked through the photo album of a child she watched from afar, “And I was willing to be understanding… If you didn’t want to do it Luci, I would have understood. Mama, loved her children…. Didn’t you know that.”

“I love you and Rebecca with all my heart, come rain or shine, I would have destroyed the world for you.”

Luciana looked away from her mother, there were so many factors in to why she ran away, but none of them she wanted to bring up to her mother or her sister. It was one of those choices that a child made on their own, something that set the course for the rest of their lives. A course that no parent could follow or was allowed to. 

“That child has a ruthless ambition I bet.” Rosa smiled as she looked at Troya’s pictures, “Because it’s no small feat to get into GHH, but right here. This picture right here, I can tell that she wanted more of a fight. More of a challenge.”

Rosa slid over a candid picture Troya. She was holding her certification of acceptance, and the child looked as though someone handed her a regular piece of paper. As though she wanted more, compared to the other children celebrating in the background. The candid picture of Troya, made the girl stand out even more to Mama Rosa. 

“My blood runs through that child’s veins.” Rosa smiled so hard that everyone saw her teeth. Though it quickly disappeared as she looked up at Marc and Luciana.

“You know one thing I taught you two while growing up in my house?”

“It’s that God doesn’t like ugly…. And the lies you told this child is going to nip you in the ass so hard that you won’t be able to sit down for years.”​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 8, 2017)

*Dimitri A.
--Live Like A Hurricane--*

Imagine this, a quirk user that can manifest hundreds upon hundreds of subordinates at their disposal. How powerful and dominate would that person  be? Just what kind of heights could their reach as a hero? That was the thought that resounded throughout Dimitri's mind as he sat within the laboratory filled with the test tubes and technological advancements that were out of the boy's scope of intelligence to fully comprehend. The smell of several different chemicals and steel entered his nostrils. 

"Um, Dimitri. Dimitri are you listening? Helloooo?"

"Huh"

A voice entered his ears and the overly joyous grin of his face vanished once he had been woken from his fantasy land. At the moment, the boy was not at school, he was at a scientific research facility that studied the biology of quirks. Of course, the Dimitri we all know and love would never be imagined at such a place, right?

However, there was a reason why he knew of such and place and why he was talking so comfortably with the the short brown-haired twenty-something year-old man in the trademark white labcoat...

"Frank, don't you know not to interrupt someone? It's common curtesy,"

"But Dimitri, after I informed you about the possibilities of duplication, you just suddenly started staring into space all creepy-like...."

"Well how couldn't I!? Can you just imagine the possibilities? All the villains I could beat. How famous it would make me. Never having to go grocery shopping myself anymore!"

"I think one of those is different from the others.... Besides, it's only a hypothesis."

"Tell me again Frank, how does it go again. Sing sweet words into my ear~"

Frank sighed as he adjusted his glasses while sitting at the table across from the up-and coming hero.

"Basically... from what I've gathered; when you activate your quirk, your hidden dinosaur DNA spreads evenly throughout your body, mixing with your human DNA. Thus that explains your transformation. However, if you concentrate on a single area of your body, say your hand for instance, then the D-Cells(dinosaur cells) will be many times much more prominent and stronger than in your normal transformation, however that would leave the rest of your body as a regular humans'. And if your take that even further, you could focus your attention outwardly and create dinosaurs at your command. But like I was saying, you should first focus on adjusting the DNA throughout your body before jumping that far-"

"AH who cares about that, the important thing is that I can create my own pet menaces of destruction!"

Dimitri stood up from his seat, raising his arms into the air as if to grasp the picture in his vision. Frank stared at the odd boy with a worried concern and once again meekly spoke.

"Say,...Dimitri...are you really into this whole hero thing?"

Once he spoke those words, the air around them became noticeably heavy, as if you were anticipating a a glass about to fall and shatter, they waited for a few seconds in silence before continuing,

".........."

His face that was raised towards the ceiling couldn't' be seen, but Frank could imagine the expression he was making,

"I mean,...I know we failed in trying to find a cure for your sister when you came to us, I'm still terribly sorry about that, but you aren't going through all this just to satisfy her dream right? Are you sure she would want that?"

SHINK

A shark noise ruptured the calm state of the laboratory, it was the sound of Dimitri's claws extended as he shifted into his dinosaur transformation. Frank felt a chill run up his spine, questioning if he had just set off for a bomb to explode. However, only a moment after did Dimitri return into his human state. 

"What are you talking about Frank, I just had a change of heart is all, hero are extraordinary beings aren't they? Well i'm extraordinary myself, it's only natural." he made his delayed answer with an uncommon calm smirk exp.

"..R-right, understood," Frank cautiously responded while noticeably trembling. With that being settled, the green-haired youth made his way for the door. "Leaving already?", Frank questioned, beckoning Dimitri to turn his head to look back. "What, are you lonely? There's a producer coming to school in order to scout students for a TV deal. Sounds amazing right? So I can't be here to flirt with you, I have to prepare myself in order impress this big wig. _Do svidaniya, _Frank_"_​


----------



## Kei (Jan 9, 2017)

Nothing was more painful than knowing that there was nothing she can do. There was nothing that stabbed and twisted her heart more than knowing she was beyond helpless. Nothing was worse than actually having the power to do something and just not knowing what to do. It was almost like watching a fire getting out of hand, watching a small campfire turn into a wild forest fire. Zia watched as the forest fire sparkled and threaten to consume everyone in their path, even itself.

_*“IS THAT ALL YOU GOT?” *_

The wild fire barked the flames around the boy’s body as he stared down his peers that wanted to use the sparring room. Though since 10 Troya had reign control over one of the rooms, and the reason why other students had begun to pile up, was because you had to reserve a room a day in advance to get to use it. Troya ignored his time limit and began to interfere with other student’s time, and he would challenge to get their time. Troya would win and they would leave, and for the past two hours it’s been like this.

Zia had heard about some student with a fire quirk blocking the entrance to the sparring room and instantly ran over. Somewhere in her heart she was shocked, but at the same time, she wasn’t. 

Troya been aloof lately…

Only concerned with training and studying, Zia hasn’t been able to hang out with them. 

Though the most concerning aspect was that Troya been in their boy mode, for almost a week now. 

_“Hey! This is unfair!_” One of the students yelled from the crowd that had gather

_“Yeah! Unfair!* LEAVE ALREADY!”*_

Troya smirked,* “FIGHT ME THEN!”*

The look on Troya’s face was filled with bloodlust, even though he had scratches and bruises from previous fights. There was no hint that Troya was going to stop until someone had knocked him out. The ruby red eyes looked around the crowd, waiting, hoping that someone would challenge him. Someone that was stupid enough, someone with a different quirk….

Someone that was stronger than him. 

He wanted to go down fighting. He wanted to go down like lighting, big and bright.

Zia took a deep breath and stepped out in front of the crowd, “Troya!”

Her voice was weak as she looked at the boy. The smile that was excited for a new challenger completely disappeared into a frown. 

_“Zia….”_ Troya voice was deep and thick, it was a warning to stand down. Almost as if a parent that tittering between complete rage at their child. 

Zia lips tighten as she stood up straight, “Let’s go….”

“Let’s go….” Zia voice was low as well, but it was withdrawn as she was not sure on what to do to help her friend. She searched her friend’s eyes, watching for any emotion that betrayed the lust for destruction and pain, and when she did. Zia took a deep breath as she stepped closer to Troya….

_*“Please….”*_ It was almost a whisper that only Troya could hear,_ “Let’s go….”_​


----------



## Karma15 (Jan 10, 2017)

There Are Stranger Things Than A Broken Heart

Breaking Bad V.S. Strange Things II














Roman assaulted the clown with the fervor of a wild rampaging beast and maneuvered his strikes with apt precision. The intensity of his movements were not without reason, every next step already determined, and every counter factored, the youth prided himself on the prodigious uncanny ability to direct the flow of battle. With fine and minute shifts in rhythm characteristic of a musical composer, Roman lunged and thrust, vertically,horizontally, upward, and downward, the movement of his blade kept his adversary moving. The clown was armed with the lethal combination of chain and sickle,a true threat at a distance, yet the teen's persistent advances gave the clown no chance at attacking. 
Roman's frenzy kept the clown moving, only it moved according to the french teen's will and not it's own. The sequence of strikes had caused the clown's back to abruptly and unexpectedly collide against a tree. Reaching a dead end and a halt to further movements, the clown was unable to avoid Roman's incoming slash. The GHH freshman kept a firm grip on the hilt of his twin blades. Raising his arms in an upward motion he slashed down at the air with the full force of both appendages. Rather that meeting flesh, the metallic liquid ceased it's advance as it brushed against the interconnected links of the clown's chain. Roman gritted his teeth as he expressed a grimace of disappointment. He applied more force, strengthening his grip, but the clown would not bulge. With monstrous strength the clown brushed off the youth, forcing Roman to retreat. Immediately, upon separating from the clown,  the chain guided it's sickle through the air. Roman, failing to parry in time, winced as the sickle's blade cut through the skin of his shoulder.

Enthralled by the appearance of blood, the clown went into it's own frenzy. It's masterful control of the chain and sickle was uncanny and did not reflect on it's seemingly mindless and unintelligible appearance. Ignoring the newly formed gash on his shoulder Roman deflected the unrelenting swarm of attacks. The clown's sickle bounced off his blade repeatedly, forming a subtle beat as the rhythmic sequence of parry and strike continued. Roman began to tire of what seemed to be a perpetual cycle of dodging. As he once more parried the sickle's snake like movement, electricity emitted from Roman's palms. The current extended toward his twin blades as it transmuted the metallic liquid that had acted as the youth's  dual blades. Lunging forward, one half of the dual blades had liquefied and then became solid as the metallic fluid sprayed through the air until it became a seven foot whip that cut through the air. The teen missed his strike as the whip-like projection left behind a scar against the tree bark. Roman chased down his prey-brushing aside it's attempts at retaliation. Not a second after deflecting a sickle strike Roman pushed forward as he rammed the newly formed blunt instrument in his possession against the clown's oblique with just enough force to knock it down.

"Check Mate mother fucker" Roman said triumphantly as he towered over his fallen adversary. "It's a shame, you were barely any fun."

The metallic liquid emitting from his hilts had transmuted into an object that appeared similar to handcuffs. "Time to bring you in clo-"

"Shishishsi" Laughter. Why the hell is it laughing? Roman ruminated over this sudden development-it was not unusual for someone twisted and demented to express amusement out of a bad situation, Roman knew that fully well but it was not what surprised him. This was not a laughter expressed out of delight. It was not the snicker of a loser, no, this was a victor's expression. The clown's animated laughter was one that said _I have you now _rather than _I've given up._

Bill Hodges, foster father, beloved caretaker, and rigid hard ass, would have rolled over in his grave if his two pupils did not learn anything from their time spent with him. Hodges brought him and Freya up to be anything less than exceptional, and Roman was no one's chump. Responding to the preternatural sixth sense that so many of his generation tend to disregard, Roman spiral backward with a wary gaze that suspected all. Unfortunately, without the spatial perception that was characteristic of the sparse and few speedsters Roman failed to avoid the arrow that zipped through the air, penetrating the shoulder that had already been marked by the  blade of the clown's eager sickle.

*Thwock*
The arrow's spearhead rested comfortably as it pierced several layers of skin. Blood trickled down Roman's shoulder. Practically rolling backwards, partly due to the shock of being hit and to avoid being a target by the clown he thought he had subdued,Roman released his grip on the hilt of his instrument and placed his hand on his shoulder. Quickly, as if ripping off a band-aid, he removed the arrow from his shoulder. Manipulating the contents of his body rather than the external matter around him, Roman began to patch himself up. First minimizing the bleeding, by manually inducing his body into a state of vasoconstriction, Roman forced his blood vessels to become narrower, staunching the flow of blood in order to prevent severe blood loss. Next, he attempted to piece together the damaged tissue in order to gain proper function.

_Nope_, he thought._ This arm won't be doing much movement, right now I have no more than 50% function of this arm. Can't do a full recovery in the middle of a fight, that means I have one or two big moves with this arm of mine and then, if the enemy isn't defeated I'm fucked. Cooked_

What worried him more than the damage done to his shoulder was the sudden revelation that appeared before him. All this time they had suspected the involvement of one person in the abductions, they had never considered the possibility of their being two suspects. One, the clown armed with the sickle and chain that tried to maim him, and the second- the hidden enemy that had shot that arrow at him. In the dense forest Roman understood that there was no way of detecting the archer by conventional means. Even in what he considered to be a fucked situation he still couldn't help but express a smile. His excitement, in spite of the unfortunate developments, still remained. Whether he would like it or not, he would get what he desired-his preferred drug, pain, and plenty of it to go around. 

"You brought a friend didn't you?" He questioned the clown. "Another guest to the party huh? I'm flattered, I really am. I hope your buddy is another fucking clown. It wouldn't be a circus otherwise. You can never have too many clowns!" Roman would eventually discover that there was such a thing as an abundance of clowns. Clowns, lots of them. All ready to party.

@Hero @Wizzrobevox ​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

*The Trouble With Speedsters and Fried Chicken Burgers*

“That took way longer than I expected.”

The Beast had listlessly led the way showing off a rather haphazard sense of direction and a fleet footed memory as he couldn’t remember the directions to their original destination so he decided to simply improvise. The kids really needed to just get something hearty and warm in their stomachs, the type of training they went through wasn’t as strenuous as it could have been but it’s not exactly like they were picking apples and walking through the daisies. They had been locked in a freezer in order to force some sort of development or to reaffirm whatever basics they had.

So far Elendel and Collete had acquitted themselves quite well, the boy having come up with a clever way to manipulate his wind quirk and Colette showing their was more to her than her emitter type quirk. It was the two conventional speedsters who were falling below expectations up until now. Bitt lacked any real confidence and had zero strength of conviction while Vino had somewhat of the opposite problem with a mouth that couldn’t quite cash the checks he was attempting to write. It was odd how two young men from privileged backgrounds and every advantage couldn’t have been further away from The Beast, a simple farm boy from Minnesota who was the most electrifying talent in heroics today, despite their similar quirks.

“It’s not how you start it’s how you finish.” The hero clad in his stars and stripes thought aloud as they happened upon a diner. It was like any other diner that one could find but the reason why The Beast had stopped in his tracks was the day’s special, Maryland crabcakes, NY strip steak, and fried chicken sandwich.

“You guys could use some grease and some grit, we’re going to stop in here.”

And just like that one of the most famous men in the world walked right into the diner with his young charges in tow.

“Table for 4.” He flashed his patented mega-watt smile as a hostess took them to a rather simple, yet nice, booth.

The three dishes that made up the part of the specials being highlighted today had all happened to be chosen by the newest employee of the diner. There was no coincidence, there would only be trouble.
​@Island @Atlantic Storm @Karma15 @Hero 
​


----------



## Karma15 (Jan 11, 2017)

There Are Stranger Things Than A Broken Heart​ 
Breaking Bad V.S. Strange Things III












​
It took Roman a great deal of effort to keep himself from toppling over. His body, currently held together by sheer will and the unprecedented healing power of his quirk, was in a state of tatter. After literally putting the fragmented pieces of shoulder back together(although barely), Roman noticed an irregularity in his breathing. Sweat began to permeate from the many orifices of his body, the white dress shirt underneath his suit had become soaked in it. Breaking Bad, despite being a convenient quirk, one that seemed to useful in all sorts of situation, was a taxing ability. Even simple transmutations would become arduous tasks if  abused. An effect of a much grand scale, simply the act of manipulating his tissues had nearly pushed the youth to his limit.

Down the center of his forehead a subtle vein appeared. A grimace formed on the youth's unnerved disposition. The earth shattering split emitting from his temple nearly sent him stumbling backwards. Maintaining as well as changing the composition of his molten water bearer was already in itself a difficult task, one that took a lot of concentration. Gazing distastefully at the clown that stood before him, Roman knew his adversary would allow no such grace. He had no time to focus, not a moment to waste on complex transmutations. For now he would have to continue to use the metallic liquid at his possession. He parried off the clown's continuous onslaught of attacks. His eyes tracing the movement the clown's sickle as it slithered and glided through the air. With each deflection he slowly crept closer, subtly shortening the distance. 

*Thwock*

Like a deer peering into the blinding rays of a car's headlights, Roman stopped in his tracks. Another arrow that seemed to come from an invisible enemy planted itself in between the two. Roman, knowing how close he was to being struck, reverted back on the defense. Immediately following the youth's failed endeavor, the clown lifted it's chained weapon allowing to take flight, oscillating above him.With a maniacal yet seemingly intelligent gleam in it's eye, the sickle propelled forward at meteoric speeds. Roman barely managed to bring his blade up in time and with a shoulder that seemed to carry the very world on it's surface, the teen's blade redirected the sickle's path. A think horizontal gash appeared from Roman's torso rather than the intended target, his head.

_Shit. Shit. Shit._Roman berated himself. _The fuckers have me pinned. Long distance won't do me any good. Can't get close either with American Sniper on my ass, and these killer clowns won't stop until I'm dead. _The GHH freshman, like his peers, was not versed in dealing with such peril situations. When one's life is on the line and all hope seems lost. Roman, along with the progenitors before him, were unable to answer the question of: How does one escape death when it is almost guaranteed?

Roman's face lit up, now animated by the perceptive gleam that emitted from his gaze. "By accepting it." He said to himself, answering his own question. _If death is certain and your enemy believes that it is, the only course of action is to make that perception appear true._

Realizing the lengths needed to overcome the obstacle before him, Roman expressed a deep sigh. A slight tremor took hold of him before initiating his plan. Embarrassed at this perfectly rational and expected expression, he immediately dispelled the fear that wished to take hold of him, fear that belonged to the same species of teenage angst that was characteristic of the boy's youth. He swallowed that fear, wishing to instead welcome courage. Roman, who quietly prayed for his mother and father to grant him courage, took one last exhale before dropping his weapon. The clown witnessed it's prey's act and snickered, amused by his targets now defenseless state.

It's monstrous laughter, as if acting as a signal, alerted the archer that it was time to conclude their affairs. With a final *thwock *the archer released it's grip on the strings of the bow. The wooden arrow flew through the air with the grace of an eagle, and in similar fashion shared the malice of one, an eagle that had it's sight set on it's prey. The arrow would not miss, it would not deviate it's course. As it completed it's motion, marking the end of a momentary flight, it pierced the spot positioned between the right and left lungs of Roman, planting itself in the middle of the youths chest. Roman fell hard on the floor, he fell like the dead and landed like buried.

"Shishishsishi!" The clown wielding the notorious chain and sickle roared with excited glee. It dropped it's weapon as it's companion, another clown, descended upon him from the tree top that had provided it covered, masking its presence from the french youth. The two clowns, in a congratulatory expression, hugged one another after dropping their respective weapons, and circled in place dancing as well as laughing triumphantly. 

"What's so funny?"



The clowns were unable to move, partly as a result of the unexpected wave of killing intent that engulfed their bodies, and because the prey they had written off as dead, stood before them alive and breathing.

"Shi-" Roman quickly slipped the twin hilts back into his hands and in a short moment materialized them into solid metallic blades. With a quick and final motion that took the remainder of mobility he had in his shoulder, he launched the blades through the torso's of the clowns. "Laugh at that, mother fuckers."
In that same instant, his body fell one last time. Exhausted, and truly in a state where death could visit at any moment, Roman reflected on the seemingly miraculous act that had kept him away from, Death's gaze. In the moment that he had disarmed himself, leaving himself open to the archer's final attack, Roman used Breaking Bad to flood his body with adrenaline-simultaneously increasing his spatial perception. With his reflexes enhanced to their limits he could track the incoming arrow with his own eyes and in the final moment in which it pierced his skin, he had redirected all of his remaining cognitive ability into one act, defense. Pushing his quirk to it's utmost limits, he transmuted his own body systems. First, strengthening his skeletal system by pumping it with inhumane levels of calcium; this significantly increased the thickness and rigidity of his thoracic cavity which protected his heart. Second, he strengthened his the connective tissue that protected his heart, in the off chance that the spearhead broke through his bones.



Somehow, through sheer luck, and the makeshift arrow used by the clown, Roman had warded off death. The arrow had not pierced his heart, but the shock of having a foreign object penetrate his body left him unable to move. However, he knew that if help didn't come soon, he would eventually bleed out from his wounds. Discarding his own thoughts of self preservation, a thought occurred to him. His little stunt just killed the two suspects, along with the fact that he didn't have a hero license, and had just used his quirk illegally, he knew his days as a hero would be numbered if the two were actually dead. Mustering the final remains of his strength, he slowly lifted his head to sneak a look at his attackers. Instead of seeing two incapacitated bodies, Roman was horrified to see two Jack in a Boxes positioned where their bodies should have been. 

"What.The. Fuck." And with that, Roman Durosier drifted off into a sleep he hoped would not be eternal.

@Hero @Wizzrobevox ​


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2017)

Sometime there no way to comfort someone. Sometimes a person just has to stew, they have to boil over and explode, and no matter how old someone gets, they are still human. There are times where nice words and sweet feelings won’t help. Maybe there will be days where things will be said or done, that can never be taken back. Though that is all they were, days. In the grand scheme of things, a day out of a whole week, out of a whole month, a whole year, and life time. However, the younger someone is, it’s going to be hard to recognize that, and for Troya and Zia, that time was now.

Zia had lead them back to Troya’s room, and as soon as the door closed she had flung herself on Troya. Her arms wrapped around the boy that stood their motionless for a second. Though she continued her on slaughter of warm embrace as. Her head nuzzled deep within his shirt, her body pressed up against his so close that there was no room to escape. 

“Talk to me!” She yelled into his shirt, “I can’t watch you do this! You are going to get yourself hurt!”

Troya stood motionless as a wall, there was so much running in his mind that he didn’t know what was going on. He didn’t know whether or not to hug Zia back, or push her away. There was another emotion that was conflicting with the one that was dominating him now. One that wanted to pat the girl’s head and tell her it was okay. Though another was something that he knew he should never act on, Zia’s a good girl, she’s a sweet girl. 

She deserved much more than what Troya could offer someone….

_Hell,_
She deserved much more than what Troya could offer himself at the current point.

Zia finally looked up at the boy, “Whatever happened, you don’t have to go through it alone! I want to be there to help you! Troya aren’t we friends?!”

Troya face grimaced and only a second passed before he had grabbed her by her shoulders and pushed her away. 

“You wouldn’t understand.” Troya’s face hung low, “Even if I took the whole day to explain to you what I’m going through, you wouldn’t understand!”

_“Then….” _Zia voice was gentle, “Let’s take that whole day…. Let’s take all the time that you need.”

“Because I’m here for you Troya, you don’t have to go through it alone.”

She felt Troya squeeze her shoulder, and somewhere that gave her the motivation to go on. If there was a chance that she could save her friend from where ever they were, then she would be kind and understanding. She would be patient and loving, because that is what she needed when she was upset. So Troya just needed the same thing. Someone that was off putting was just as deserving as love as anyone else. 

So she took a deep breath.

“I heard what happened at the Halloween Party.” She admitted and that was what caused Troya to freeze, something about someone close to her know about her failures made a knife twist in her gut. “And I know that you challenged God Eye’s and lost.”

The knife twisted so deep that she felt like she was going to puke. 

“And I just wanted to say….” Zia thought of her words carefully

_“That it’s okay.”_

Troya released Zia’s shoulder as the girl continued, “It’s okay that you lost, God’s Eye is really strong, and no one can really challenge her. Though the simple fact that you had the courage too makes you better than everyone else!”

It was like poison was filling Troya’s lungs as she continued.

“I mean, I could never in a million years think of challenging her.” Zia laughed weakly as she twisted her hair….

_“Stop….”_ Troya barely muttered out, though it was obvious that Zia didn’t hear him. 

“And so what if you lost, that means you have time to improve!”

_“Stop…..”_

“We got our whole lives ahead of us!”

_“Stop….”_

“Failing is natural, you gotta fail to succeed right?”

_*“I SAID STOP AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!”*_​


----------



## Kenju (Jan 11, 2017)

*Dimitri A.
--Live Like A Hurricane--*

Grueling pain, grueling agony, a torturous regiment that could break the mind of a normal human being. Exhaustion like living weeks alone in the desert without water. Like a thousand chained to your ankles. Pain that scares a man for their entire life and even until their death bed. This is the kind of suffering that Dimitri endured that was overly dramatized by at least 80%. But he did it, he finally it! His weeks of training had come to fruition! Dimitri Alexandrof would be able to produce dinosaurs upon his own will and hundreds would roam under his savage rule! And his dream of world domination and fame had come one step closer! At least that's what should have happened...

So why....

"So why am I only about to produce a baby utahraptor!?!?!"

His cry of anguish broke in the middle of the park. He wasn't alone either, the children playing around the surrounding area, all looked worriedly and cautiously at the boy that suddenly busted out in frustration. 

He cursed the heavens but there was no answer, only down below at his feet was they a baby utahraptor making squeeks that couldn't even scare a kitten. Speaking of which, it's size was a little bit bigger than that of a full grown cat, but Dimitri doubted it could even be as useful as one. 

Still even at it's master's dismay, the baby dinosaur continued to make small and unintimidating screeches. "The hell do you mean you're ready to kick some ass?! I couldn't even trust you to crush a mosquito! " the youth in the green tracksuit lashed out in response. Apparently, only he was able to comprehend the disorganized noises of the creature, that sounded like nonsense to everyone else. 

"SCEEEEE!!!!"

"You say want a blood bath!? What kind of crap are you spewing!?"

Dimitri visibly shook then crumbled to his knees while still drenched in sweat from rigorous training.  "Dah! What the hell am I going to do now, the television agent is coming tomorrow! I can't show off with this pipsqueak!" the defeated boy continued to fall into despair as the children nearby watched on. At the corner of his vision he could see their eyes sparkling in interest. They apparently found the tiny dinosaur cute and their equally tiny minds seemed to be drawn to it.

They little bodies slowly drew closer, and before they could ask, the newly despair drenched Dimitri answered their obvious question, "...Yeah, yeah...... you can play with it......," he spoke in a low and disinterested tone of voice. And like ice cream on a hot summer day, the children quickly scooped up the baby dinosaur with smiles across their faces.

"Cool!! You think Kentarou will get us one of these if we ask him!?"

One of the children spoke in the small crowd. Dimitri had no idea who that refrenced person was but he felt sorry for him. 

"Sceee!!!"

The baby dinosaur cried out, to which Dimitri responsed in his lost gaze, "No, you can't eat them,"​


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2017)

“You act like you come from the same place I am at.”

Zia felt it. She felt the poison that dripped out of his mouth. She tried to swallow, but her throat was so dry almost as if she already ingested it. Someone held her down and let the poison fill her mouth. It had threatened to kill her, to make throat bone dry, and her heart heavy enough to plop out of her. She didn’t mean to, whatever she did to make him angry, she didn’t mean to. She wanted to help him. She wanted to sooth and comfort, but when Troya finally looked at her, she knew that she walked into a land mind. 

“Don’t kid yourself.” Troya begun and was placed around her neck, “We aren’t on the same level.”

“Nor will we ever be….”

Zia couldn’t bring herself to say anything, but she knew whatever the words she had to choose, she had to choose it carefully. Any words she was about to say felt as if someone was seconds away from pushing her off a ledge, and watch her kick until the last bit of air get forced out. 

“You look confused.” Troya read her face, he read her like the open book that she was. “Let me lay it out for you.”

“I work hard…. In everything I _*fuckin *_do.” Troya explained, “_Every single day_, I’m doing something, either the gym, class, or honing my own quirk.”

Troya was a hard worker. He didn’t get here on a full ride just because he had a cute face. He didn’t get here because he was just a one trick pony. He studied, he worked hard, and he pushed himself until there was nothing left to push. Every single day he wanted to do better than the last. That was the thought process he worked under. Though Zia….

He noticed….

What have she ever done?

Troya noticed that her grades were average. Her combat skills were nonexistent. Everything about her screamed just someone that was just here to waste space. There was nothing about her that stood out, and Troya noticed, and he didn’t say anything. Maybe it was him being too judgmental, or that he didn’t understand what she was going through, but the more he thought about it now…. The more the fact she was here begun to itch at him.

“You haven’t participated in any combat exercises since you got into that fight with what her face.” Troya noted, “Why? It’s a part of our grade.”

Zia heart skipped to life.

_Defend yourself!_ 
It screamed

“It’s because m-my quirk…” Zia stumbled, “I-it’s too danger----“

_*“HAHAHA BULLSHIT!”*_

Zia heart was stomped out by the heel of Troya’s shoe.

“You don----“

“Train your quirk.”

“I-It’s---“

“It’s not so simple?” Troya stopped her, “There are private courses, private classes for those that have dangerous quirks…Have you went?”

“No you didn’t…. Your face says it all.” Troya stepped closer to her, she tried to hide her face away from his gaze, but it was impossible. Even if Zia looked away from him, he could see her body, and no matter how hard she tried.

She couldn’t turn invisible.

“I bet you didn’t even know that we had those type of courses.” Zia heard his voice grow low, “You didn’t know, because you don’t care. You are drifting and getting by… You don’t take combat classes, you don’t go to the gym to train….I bet you don’t even want to be here.”

Zia shot up,_* “IT’S NOT LIKE THAT!”*_

As soon as she yelled that she felt her lungs turn inside out. When did he get so close? Her body felt heavy as she looked into his eyes, they were judging her, summing her up. He was looking for her true worth, the true grade of person that she was, and the only thing he founded, was trash. However, she saw his lips curl up into a smile.

“That’s the first time I seen you passionate about something.” Troya grabbed her hand, “Why are you here? Huh? You don’t do anything. I can even tell that you really don’t want to be a hero. So why are you here? Huh? Just to waste time? Laugh in my face for getting upset at a lost a fight, is that what you are here to do?”

“No! God No! Troya, you know me!” Zia reached out to touch his face, “I would never... I promise! I promise…. Troya… I…. You…. You are my only friend here.”

She was about to cry, he could see her tears build up, and somewhere it just gassed him on. 

He wanted to see her cry….

He wanted to hurt her…

He wanted to _*break *_her.

“Friend…. That’s funny.” Troya watched as tears fell down her face, he was hurting her, “How could I be friends with someone that just make fun of me? How? Answer me? HOW ZIA?! HOW CAN I BE FRENDS WITH SOMEONE THAT JUST DRIFT BY?”

Her legs finally gave out…. Her weak personality….Only made more apparent by her weak body. However, Troya refused to let go her hand of the crying girl. Her emotions were ripping through her like knives! He was right! She was drifting by. She was making fun of him and his plight.  She was horrible…. Although he was way worst.

_“You are terrible….Troya…” _

Completely terrible…. Making her realizing this… Making her realize that she was hurting someone that she cared for.

Troya watched as the girl weakly cried on his floor, “Really you haven’t seen terrible yet….”

Troya got on her level and….





​
_Captured her lips with his._​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma15 (Jan 18, 2017)

Guns & Roses: Vino Gaiden​
Part 3: A King is Born













“Master Ventonelli, it’s your wife, Rosa. She’s just given birth. Sir, it’s a boy.”


*Spoiler*: __ 



Giorno Ventonelli paced through the halls leading to his family's private medical facility. He marched onward not as a man who has achieved victory, his facial expression held no evidence of the night’s earlier developments. The coldness in his eyes did not tell his tale. Giorno, a man feared and respected for his firm expediency despite all odds, did not ruminate on the swift defeat of his enemies. His enemies,their deaths and the territories now in his position, were not means of celebration for the young ruler. Marching swiftly and intensely, his mind reflected on more pressing matters. The here and now. The birth of his son, and the words uttered by the witches lips.

_“Savage flames, and beastly flares. A new flame is birthed, a flame, although dim upon first sight, will burn profusely with care. Burn, I assure you it will. A magnificent flame it shall be!_


Beatrice was a fourth generation Chiromante. Her family spent the better half of a century serving under the several line of Ventonelli men. Advisors, Lawyers, and fortune tellers, the Chriomante family through their gift of perception and boundless sight, served the Ventonelli in times of distress and counsel. The trite and ancient clan’ twenty second family leader listened attentively to the seeker’s prophecy with incredulous scorn. A pragmatist at heart, Giorno did not find comfort in placing his faith in what he believed to be fabled sources. Quirk or no quirk the idea of prophecy did not sit well with the young leader.

“Cease your gimmick witch!” His fist struck the wooden table with fierce presence. “I am sure that you are capable of utilizing your abilities without the unnecessary riddles.”

Beatrice, known for her own vehement outbursts, looked at the man with clear and unhidden distaste. “Forgive my impudence Master Ventonelli but my predecessors have a century delivering prophetic decrees to the Vento. It is customary that these prophecies be delivered in such a manner, the future is dubious, a maelstrom of possibilities. An ability such as mine-the gift of sight, rarer than the most radiant of gems, is dangerous and liable to perverted tampering. We mask our words in such delicate prose because the future is too much for any one man.”
“Answer me seer. Do I appear to you as a regular man?!” He bellowed once more.”Now I will only repeat my question once more. What does the future entail for my progeny?”
Beatrice willed back a scowl in the presence of Giorno’s fiery temper. She let out a weary sigh and submitted to man’s demands. She dropped the pretense of supernatural and mystery and spoke the words that the young ruler sought. She spoke of light and dark, a ruler and a savior-the desire to protect and the will to plunder. As she uttered her last word the red headed man raised a curious brow and without a single word, immediately left the seer’s presence.

Giorno’s grasp of biology was rudimentary at best; even with the extensive studies, hours of private tutorship, and studying-all of which his father deemed necessary for a future Ventonelli heir. The late Giovani’s attempt at turning his son into a scholar were fruitless in light of one crucial fact; Giorno Ventonelli was in love with his family. In love with the Ventonelli name, in love with the power that it carried, and in love with what he believed to be it’s potential for greatness, to ascend higher-it would reach heights that his father never imagined. Giovani, up until the moment of his death, could not understand where he went wrong with the boy. The youngest of his four older, and often times rancorous brothers, Giorno had been raised with the intent that he would diverge from the path of crime that followed so many Ventonelli blood.Giovani, in his most private moments, wished for his son to escape this destiny. However, what Giovani and Giorno would eventually learn is that: It is one’s DNA that stir the hands of fate.

As he held his newborn son in arms Giorno came to realize the significance of the studies he once cast aside. This child-his child, had piercing hazel eyes. Yet, upon a deeper and more lingering glance one could see a tint of crimson, a subtle shade of red brought out only in times of excitement. It was after witnessing the fierceness in those eyes, the defiant struggle to exist, that Giorno understood the gravity of this child’s birth._“Savage flames, and unkept flares. A new flame is birthed, a flame, although dim upon first sight, will burn profusely with care. Burn, I assure you it will. A magnificent flame it shall be!_

From that first glance, the young man who would eventually claim the city of Milan, knew that his future and whatever accolades, whatever future triumphant he would gain, none would matter in light of this brilliant flame. He knew that the force that would lift his once prosperous clan back into it’s former glory would not be him, but this child. And so, with a firm and unyielding resolve, capable of enduring any adversity, Giorno declared then and there that he would dedicate every fiber of his being into shaping the boy’s future, so that he could live up to his true potential.
“Dear.” Rosa Ventonelli’s gentle voice washed over his thoughts. “Our son, what shall we name him?”
The boy would inherit the empire, he would grow to be formidable and unrivaled, he would surpass all before him, and he would not have a choice in the matter.

 “Vino.” He answered his wife. “Vino Ventonelli.”


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2017)

Katrina Henderson
Part 8    
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________















The heavy rain dripped off his thick leather hat and sloshed on the dry hard ground. To someone with a soul, it might have been peaceful, pretty, even to watch the drops bounce and form graceful puddles before they disappeared into the cracks in the Earth. Officer Benton merely cursed. He only saw the weather as another delay to solving the crime currently rocking the small town of Nevada City. Suddenly, a mud-stained sunlight began to splatter the sodden fields, and the hateful, nasal world of birds began to come to life. It seemed to Benton that he was coming out of a suffocating nightmare and that the low clouds flying before the wind were the shreds of an evil dream. "We're running out of time" Benton said, trudging up the soggy hill. The man stepped out onto the ledge and into the sun ray's heat, and it felt like leaving a theater after the matinee had shown a sad film, the glare of sunshine after the darkness far too real to suffer. In the clearing, Benton saw a river plunging down in a long waterfall, plashing into several rocky pools on its way down the cliff.



"And?" Chaos Angel asked, walking up besides Benton. "If you're good at this job, and I believe you are, then every step in this case should move you in one direction, towards order. I'm not a police officer, but as a hero, I'm still thrown shards of senseless wreckage, and I piece them together until I can lift the picture out of the darkness and hold it up to the white light of day, solid, complete, clear. Under all the paperwork and the politics, this is the job; this is its cool shining heart that I love with every fiber of mine." Katrina squeezed the man's shoulder firmly. It was important to stay positive, even if the situation was bleak and the case was different than anything she's ever encountered in the past. It was running backwards, dragging her and Officer Benton with it on some ferocious ebb tide. Every step forward seemed to wash them deeper in black chaos, wrapping them tighter in tendrils of crazy and pulling them downwards. 

There was something too about the story the man told her in the bar that didn't sit right with her. Those feelings only became worse when Officer Benton couldn't recall any records concerning the legend. Katrina knew that in a case like this, you collect all sorts of facts, but only a few really matter, and she had a gift for spotting them. It was the sort of thing she used to pick up on, when I worked with _him_. Not that _he_ always knew why _himself_, often it was just something _he_ felt...a sort of instinct, Katrina supposed. However _he_ would always say it was simply a matter of paying attention. "Officer Benton, I have something I want us to check out." Katrina said mischievously as she precariously walked backwards to the edge of the cliff. 

"What is it?" the man asked somewhat nervously.​
“Don’t tell me you’re afraid of heights,” Katrina teased, shimmying along the edge.

“Not heights,” he murmured. “Just falling.”

"Perfect. Then I won't let you fall." Katrina laughed lunging at the man and dragging him off the side of the cliff.​
​Before Katrina and Officer Benton stood a great house, now left as a fragment of ruin. Upon a single glance, Katrina easily identified the house, which had clearly been empty for a great while, as the one mentioned in the man's bar tale. According to legend, this house was apparently shunned by the people of Nevada City, as it had been shunned by their fathers before them. There were many things said about it, and all were of evil. No one ever went near it, either by day or night. In the town it was a synonym of all that was unholy and dreadful. "Well, we're wasting time standing here, so let's go in." the hero said marching towards the abandoned structure.



Darkness shrouded everything and the only light was the faint and strange pulse of sunlight that illumined the empty house like a distress beacon. The house was like a dying world signaling for help. Hanging above the two adults was a chandelier. The structure was wearing on its rubber support and the crack at the side of the ceiling hold was getting bigger. The diamonds that decorated the chandelier glinted under the glare of low light that managed to strike, causing them to look like a thousand spider eyes. Katrina shivered. "This place...whatever evil embodies this building is here to stay. Just standing here is something. Honestly, it feels that if we stuck around long enough, the evilness would get inside our skin like an infection."​
As she walked to a stairway to explore the house, Benton pulled her back with a light tug on her shoulder. "Don't you think we should perform a sweep of the premises to make sure it's secure? What if there's someone...or something inside?"​
Turning to face the officer, Katrina said, "We'll deal with that when we encounter it." As she finished her sentence, a creaky down opened as if it were opened by an  invisible hand. Katrina rose to the occasion, leaving Officer Benton behind and hurrying to the open door. Her hand closed upon the damp balustrade, and the rotten wood exuded moisture like a sponge.













"That noise..." Katrina muttered, slowing her descent down the stairs.​
"It sounds like it's coming from the room up ahead." Officer Benton said, catching up to Katrina. The two looked at each other and nodded. Katrina agreed to lead the way in investigating the open closet. The closet was sparse, but there was one thing inside that was extraordinary. Laying on a dusty gray storage bin, staring right back at them, was a clown jack-in-the-box.



Katrina shifted unnervingly at the sight of the toy. In the jumbled, fragmented memories she carried from her broken childhood, Katrina thought of her earliest traumas. She remembered it clearly. She was six years old when he did it. When she was younger there were nights she would wake up screaming. The image she retained of those hard years, the thing which had frightened her so, was an ugly clown-like get up he wore, made of soft red and cream colored rubber. When one squeezed him, bulbous eyes popped out on stalks from his eyes and his mouth opened in a gaping scream. Even recalling it now, it was disturbingly ugly. Before being confronted by the strange item's looming appearance, Katrina didn't think she consciously remembered her trauma. Crouching down, the hero placed on special forensic gloves given to her by Officer Benton to collect the evidence. When she was storing the toy, Katrina managed to capture a glimpse of a flicker of movement in the mirror hanging in the closet. Quickly she turned around but found no one but Officer Benton standing behind her. Sighing, Katrina got up to leave. "That's funny, I could have swore I saw-" her voice cut off abruptly as her eyes fell on the mirror again. This time, the person they had been after was staring right back at her.​


@Wizzrobevox @Karma15 ​


----------



## Hero (Jan 18, 2017)

Colette Eagle
_Glory and Gore_
Halloween Event
Conclusion


_______________________________________________________________

"God, I swear I will stop being gay and move to a monastery and worship you for all my days if you just this once provide me with an invisibility cloak, come on, come on, please please invisibility cloak now now now." Isaac begged on the ground, hands over his face, blinded by embarrassment at his loss. "Damn you Colette..." he muttered, settling into a sitting position, wincing. In the distance, Isaac caught a glimpse of an unpleasant Damian Bourne running to an undisclosed location followed by an entourage of GHH medical faculty. Isaac followed without hesitation. 

When the boy arrived, he found two male students and one female student being carried off in gurneys, all in a shitty state. “Oh shit. They look half-dead." Isaac's face paled as he eyed the students' wrists and the blood-soaked bandages. Looking around to see if there was anyone who could tell him what happened, Isaac found one student who still stood standing, a cut above the rest.

"Ms. Eagle, please allow us to tend to your injuries." a member of the medical staff said with a stretched out arm.

"That is not needed, tending to the injuries I've sustained will only impede on my goal to hunt down Westley and his imaginary friend." Colette brushed the man aside and pushed forward. She didn't make it far before she collapsed. Before she could drop even an inch, Isaac flew to her side. "If you're here to mete revenge for the candy I stole, you're too late. Westley has made off with it."

"Ha. I'm not here for the candy war dummy. I was just passing by. Saw the commotion. Figured you were involved. Gosh you're so out of touch Cole." Isaac laughed at his friend.

"If that is the case, you can unhand me. You're getting in the way." Colette attempted to stray from Isaac but immediately crumpled. Once more the boy caught her.



"Doesn't look like you're fit to go anywhere. C'mon let's go back to the dormitories...but before that, you're getting me another candy bar." Isaac said jokingly as he carried Colette home.

​


----------



## Wizzrobevox (Jan 18, 2017)

*The Bonds We Share For Now: Taming The Wilder*​
“Fuck this. I’m heading out, if you need anything send me a message through the comm link.” Roman muttered bitterly, seething with anger, before the slam of the of the door silenced his retreating footsteps. He had left his comrades alone to deal with the repercussions of their audacious act.

"Boy, you really stepped in it." Victor said with a casual shift of posture as he reached behind his back, rubbing is neck. "Our friend there has a bit of a troubled history with his parents, talking about stuff like that around him so lightly 
really isn't any good." He was already in a bad mood since the beginning of the mission, and hearing stuff like that would only get him more riled up than he was before.  Thankfully, he didn't do anything too drastic, but his sudden outburst had left himself and Kenny in a precarious situation. Mr.Wilder held his throat in slight shock after being nearly strangled
by the french teen. 

Reaching a hand out towards the elderly man, Kenny attempted to check on the mayor's current state. "Are you alright-"

"Don't touch me!" Mr. Wilder snapped at the tired looking teen swinging the hand he was hold his neck with at him, though it failed to reach it's target, the message has been received loud and clear. "You brats are in bigger trouble then your pea-brains can possible comprehend. Breaking and Entering, invasion of privacy, assault of a public official. Are you supposed to be heroes or two-bit crooks?" He growled with a clear disdain directed at the two remaining students. "I'll see to it you twerps never work as heroes in your entire insignificant lives."His lip curled not unlike a bear's snarl and, matched with his lifeless complexion, gave way to the 
inhuman-esque man in front of them. 

They were not in a good situation, both of them had realized this, not only were they stuck at square one once again, but no it looked like they were liable to get detained for their current acts, which were only aggravated by the assault on the
big man in charge of the whole place. Worst yet, this was probably the guy that could give them the answers they needed to help solve this investigation, but there wasn't a chance that he'd be willing to divulge any information on the subject even if they had asked prior to breaking into the place and nearly choking him out, let alone now. Victor might not have been letting it show, but at this point, his mind was racing with thoughts at how to escape this situation and still manage to get something out of this mess. _'__This guy knows what we need, if only we could get the answers out of him, but how? Force isn't as all a smart option, even if we did elect for the Owl option and manage to get what they needed out of him, torturing an elected official just wouldn't look good on our transcripts at all, among other things, and it's not like either of us have a quirk to just extract the info out of him..._





_But what if we did?'_​

Victor let out a bored sigh as his hand lazily fell from the nape of his neck down into his pocket. "Maaaan, and here we wanted to do things the safe way." He complained with the moody inflection one would expect to come from a teenager.
Mr. Wilder lowered his guard a bit. "Looks like are hands are really tied now. Plan A it is." With an uncaring tilt of his head to the side, he stared in Kenny's general direction. "Looks like we're going to have to do this the Cyrano's way. Get your quirk ready Aviator, I'm going to mind read him now." Kenny wore a confused look as he processed Victor's words, not understanding what he meant. As far as he knew, Victor had never mentioned having such a quirk, and even if he did, why would he ask for Kenny to get his quirk ready as well?

"Wha-"

"Don't complain, we all agreed that we'd fall back on it if push cam to shove." Victor stated as he cut off his fellow student before turning back towards the mayor and raising a finger at him. "I know it's a bit reckless, but it's not like we have much of an option either way. This guy is withholding key-information anyway. It's basically the same as keeping a police investigation from continuing, you know? That's a big problem, i'll just mind-read him and you can print out the 
info with our quirk, alright?"

Mr. Wilder, who at first seemed shocked to hear such news, quickly scoffed at the pair as he let out an audible chuckled once more. "Once more, you brats almost got me there. That was a nice bluff, but it's to anyone with a half a brain that you don't have such a quirk. If you did, you obviously would have used it by now to find what you were looking for. Not bad for mere children, but you can't seem to think more than one step ahead, can you?" He sneered. Victor's blasé demeanor, however wasn't moved in the slightest. 

"Of course we would have, so that raises the question, why didn't we? Even dumb kids like us would have thought to use that, wouldn't we?" Victor asked straightforwardly, as if actually awaiting an answer from the mayor, who expression fell a bit at this sudden remark. "So the question remains, why didn't we?" Victor raised his finger as if poking a hole in the man's theory. 

"It's actually pretty risky." He explained. Opening his palm fully and turning it to the side, it became surrounded in a visible, purple, flame like aura. "My quirk is called Mind Meld. Basically it allows me to mess with the minds of other people through his purple energy. I can retrieve memories, replace them, blur the line between fiction and reality, all sorts of cool stuff like that. But, like you said, i'm just a brat, so it can get pretty temperamental since i'm only so experienced, and longer back i have to reach for a memory or more I have to change, the more likely it is that it can go haywire. I don't think i have to tell you how that could be bad while i'm basically rewriting your mind. It's especially bad with people who've been alive longer, there's a lot more mess up if I go snooping way back, and if the memory held back to do it being a secret, that's even more risky." 

Mr. Wilder's face turned even paler as he heard the explanation of Victor's lie. It made perfect sense why he didn't use it beforehand considering the only people would could give any real information fit will into both of those categories. Without looking at him, Victor gesture his thumb at Kenny. "My friend here has the power to translate things into different forms, but it has to be an equivalent exchange. He can turn air into solid, for instance, and hit things with it, or say, he could turn thought and memories I picked up from a person into physical documents, writing, pictures, etc."

"Why are you telling me all of this?" Victor looked at the man as if the answer was obvious.

"Well, once I get the info out of your and wipe your memory, it won't really matter, will it? At least that is if your mind is still intact with all the scouring." He mentioned nonchalantly as he began approaching the man with a calm, almost fridged expression as his tone stayed remarkably unthreateningly. "Don't make a fuss or anything, it'll break my concentration." 

Mr.Wilder shuffled back as he was about to make a run from purple haired teen, but as he moved backwards, he collided with Kenny, who had since caught wind of Victor's gamble and decided to play along. "I recommend doing as he says, he's pretty much impossible to convince once he's made up his mind." He said with the slightest tricky grin at the now dead-pale man. 

"Unless...you're willing to tell us what you know on your own?"

@Karma15 @Hero


----------



## Hero (Jan 24, 2017)

Katrina Henderson
Part 9    
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Jordan didn't look over his shoulder; there wasn't a sound behind him on the forest floor, but he knew it was coming slowly after him. The crawl of skin up and down his back told him. Little needles of warning that gathered at the back of his skull told him. In the brisk night, the boy followed the moon high behind the clouds like a mad man. Jordan could hear the chaotic laughter trailing behind him. It turned the ageless tress into a menace. They loomed around Jordan, while hiding him. The branches tore at his skin in an effort to bind him, while weeds sought to shackles his ankles, so that he could go no further. The pain they caused was minor, when Jordan compared it to the intense pounding in his chest. "Caserin..." His heart ached for his little brother, the loss of his best friend drove like a blade through his heart. 

**SNAP* *CRUNCH* *SNAP**

Jordan's head jerked up as the creak of a timber echoed overhead. If only he hadn’t come to this god-forsaken forest...alone. The teen's hand flew to his mouth as he pressed up against a tree. If he had any doubt, the next breath would settle it. He stood still, cool beads of sweat trickling down the back of his neck, hardly daring to breath. His hands trembled, so he took a deep inhale to calm his frayed nerves. Jordan just wanted to forget that terrible sight, but panic furled inside his mind. Still shaking, Jordan peered around the corner of the tree to look for the predator.


Nothing, nothing but trees surrounded him from all sides, casting long inky shadows. However, little did Jordan know, lurking in the shadows was the biggest bad, of all big bads, gazing at him intently. Jordan's pursuer towered over him, resolute in the moonlight. Shadows passed across the moon and a cool breeze ruffled the leaves around it. Slowly the teen backed away from hiding to make his break, but in the process bumped into the creature behind him. The boy's blood ran cold as he heard the low breathing

"UGH!!!" Jordan made a harsh grunt as he was roughly thrown aside in an instant. Rolling over, Jordan sat back and looked at it. The pursuer's low and smooth breathing was almost hypnotizing. A second later the stranger's frame shifted and stepped forward, resolving into a man with broad shoulders and a wiry form, all lean muscle and long bone. The suit he wore fit him tightly, and beneath his rolled sleeves, small black crosses circled both forearms. Above a chiseled jaw, was face devoid of all the structures that constituted a face. With astounding reflexes, the slender man claws grabbed Jordan's head from behind, curving round his face, preparing to gouge into the boy's eyes. Instead of piercing into the young man's skull, the man's claws pierced into a tree.

"Woooo..." Jordan sighed, as he slumped to the ground relieved. Normally he'd consider his teleportation quirk useless, but his ability to swap places with a tree he chose came in handy because it saved his life. Jordan's peace and relaxation didn't last long because not too long after he and the tree had traded places, he heard the chaotic chatter and laughter of clowns. Scrambling to his feet, the boy raced by to Nevada City, urgent to share his lead with the police department on the location of his brother and the other missing residents.​

@Wizzrobevox @Karma15 ​


----------



## Karma15 (Jan 26, 2017)

Guns & Roses: Vino Gaiden
Part 4: Thirteen




_









   Thirteen. A milestone a great change. Thirteen is when the gates into adolescence open. Thirteen is when the doors to adulthood become ajar, and for the few-thirteen is when a dark shadow is cast on innocence. The remnants of one’s naive youth fade along with the transient spring leaves.
_​
The thirteen years that young Vino spent in the world of the living were tumultuous as best. Not having the luxury to experience the trivial and ordinary troubles that afflicted so many children his own age, Vino(under the tutelage of his father) was raised to adopt the mannerisms of a noble. Everything from his speech, posture, and demeanor were manufactured. His father’s very own creation, in his father’s presence there was no room for error. Yet, the boy experienced a period of comfort and peace in the warm arms of his mother. His mother, Rosa Ventonelli, acted as the beacon in the darkness that surrounded her son, guiding him through the shadows that his father sought comfort in. But now Rosa was gone, and for a period of time the young scarlet speedster did what so many young boys do when they are lost-he turned to his father. At 13, Vino’s development had gone in the direction his father wanted. Blessed with a quirk considered to the world as a genetic rarity, a prized gem unrivaled in monetary value; Giorno found solace and in moments of isolation, pride in the progress of his progeny, his puppet, and his creation. His only flaw was in his hubris-underestimating the value of love. What eluded him for most of his adult life and ultimately led to his wife’s undoing. A person’s love and the lengths that it takes them.


  Thirteen, yet appearing to be in his late teenage years, the flowers of youth marked by puberty having bloomed early, Vino had a tired and worn countenance, an expression of someone that has seen all the luxuries life has to offered. The light creases under his eyes, contrary to the short and ruffled messy hair that was the only clue that portrayed him as a boy new to the realm of adolescence, made him appear weary and devoid of purpose. Blinded by affluence and poisoned with complacency, Vino saw the world as his domain. Everything seemed to go according to his will-blessed with prodigious prowess and good fortune. Very little mattered to the young speedster. Coincidentally, the brunette’s heel that rested atop his defeated body was one of the few that mattered. Natalia Rostov had made it a sport to physically humiliate the younger teen at every opportunity, and she excelled at it. Three years older, and in her eyes superior in every category, Natalia was an object of endearment and admiration for the Ventonelli heir because of her blatant indifference. Unlike the rest of the sheep which seemed to be all of Milan, she saw Vino as someone other than Giorno Ventonelli’s son.

 “Are you sure you’re a speedster?” The brunette girl blurted. “Speedster’s are suppose to be fast right? Or does that stop only at physical speed? Cuz you aren’t too smart up there. How many times do I have to drop your spoiled ass before you get it through your thick red head?”



She shoved her foot deeper into the boy’s chest as if making a statement. “You. Cannot. Beat. Me.”
"Ugh, and are you sure you’re a girl?” Vino grimaced as he removed her heel. “Most girls don’t walk around carrying knives or think a bra is a good place to hide a blade. Freaking beast.” He muttered.

 “I’m sorry, I didn’t hear ya?” She raised a threatening brow, speaking in that unrefined Italian vernacular that suited the slums of Naples and was not characteristic of one who came from nobility.

 “Tch.” Vino said and then retreated from his act of defiance. “Nothing.” The lively and rapturous(much to her father’s disdain) brunette grasped the younger teen’s hand and helped him up.

 “Oh my, how honorable you are Lady Rostov.” Vino said mockingly. The Rostov heiress’ snow colored cheeks darkened in a moment of fluster.

“I told you not to-”Vino’s swift movement interjected the young girl’s defiant cry as he whirled around her, holding her hostage in a desperate grip.

 “Checkma-”The speedster’s sense of orientation was distorted as up became down. His back had hit the ground before he could finish his triumphant declaration.

 “Curse you and your broken quirk!” Vino cried out, exasperated yet secretly turned on by the older peer’s display of superiority.


*Spoiler*: _Quirk-Dex_ 



*Pre-Flex-*The user’s sensory nervous system is in a supercharged state. Their body’s afferent nerves pick up stimuli at an extraordinary rate, granting the user with a sixth sense of danger, a sense that is more reactive to bloodlust.




 “That was cute, you trying to sneak up on me. I don’t know what’s stronger, the bloodlust you reek of, or that cheap cologne you wear.” She turned her back with a regal superiority that was characteristic of nobility. In her presence, the young speedster moved with the restlessness of a man in captivity. Awkward and in a constant state of unsettlement, Vino found that his admiration for her conflicted with the image he had built for himself. Her presence seemed to shatter all the walls he had buil,such walls had been constructed after his mother’s disappearance. Despite the apparent difference in their abilities he wanted nothing more than to protect her, to be the hero-her hero. Whether she liked it or not he wanted to be her shield. Vino, when ruminating on his early adolescence, liked to think that belief was what justified his actions. He often deluded himself into thinking it justified the blood-he often told himself it justified breaking her heart.

 “Natalia.”The inclination in his tone, although firm, held a slight tremble and tint of fear. “Those marks on your back. Where are they from?”​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2017)

*Dimitri A.
--Live Like A Hurricane--*
Previously..... 


It was time for the presentation to decide who would be scouted for a television contract. The details were vague but hardly anyone cared. Just like Dimitri, who power walked through the halls with  a huff. 
He passed by several fellow students at GHH, some of whom even interjected themselves in his line of sight, to speak with him.

"Heyyy D.A you look like you're in a hurry, what's the rush?"

A black girl in a blue PINK hoodie commented with a questioning gaze. Yet Dimitri had not even bothered to look directly at her as his focus was straight ahead.

"Presentation for a TV deal, no time to talk,"

He continued past with furrowed eyebrows. It was then someone else decided not to mind their own business. 

"Yo, Russian boy, D.A, what's wrong, not selling any of your ugly merchandise?"

A tall Caucasian with blonde hair and a scarf made a snide remark, 

"I'm selling your mother this time, American cunt,"

He responded without a moments hesitation. After dealing with him, one of the hall monitors, wearing a blue safety vest and glasses on his face, was about to assert his authority,

"D.A-"

"No,"

Until he was cruelly brushed aside by the green-haired delinquent. The amount of casualness he was getting from his fellow peers wasn't anything surprising, as he had made himself infamous for "being that annoying guy trying to sell his items,". And because he always referred to himself as " D.Anarchy," that was what they referred to him as, but because the name was too long to keep saying, it was simply just D.A for short.

"Annoying punks, can't they tell when someone doesn't want to be bothered!?"

Weaving through the corners and stairs with a quick haste, Dimitri arrived at his destination while still trying to not be disturbed by  nosey on-lookers nearby.

'goddammit, I wasn't able to master the ability to produce dinosaurs like I wanted! Oh well, I still have THAT upper hand,'

The area of the presentations were in the gymnasium, to Dimitri's surprise, he heard quite a bit of noise inside as he placed his hand on the door handle. A small bead of sweat rolled down his forehead.

Then without wanting to wait any further, pushed open the two large doors. The more the doors split open and revealed the inner scenery, the more Dimitri's expression looked like he had found dog shit on the bottom of his shoe.

Because before his very eyes was a gymnasium with about 40-something students, not including the adults. His agitated vision scanned the area more clearly. The 40-something students stood or sat up-top the seating bleachers, all spectating down in front at the the two men sitting at the black table facing the stands.

One of them must have been the television executive that was evaluating the students. 

"Bah, I didn't expect there would still be this many!"

He spoke to himself in surprise at the amount of students that had come . It wasn't that he doubted many people would care about this evaluation. On the contrary, he had simply figured not many would join considering the fact that _someone_(Dimitri) had been ripping down fliers of this upcoming event in hopes of cutting down competition.

"Well I can't say for sure if that made any difference. Either way, there's another sure-fire way of making sure I win....."

A sly grin crept along his cheek as if he were fantasizing of something obscenely perverted.

"Just eliminating some of the competition before they can get their chance, right?"

His devious visage was remarkably unlike anything close to that of a hero. Yet, in a strange way, his ambition to do anything necessary could almost be seen as admirable. However, Dimitri was not the only competitor with that same line of underhanded thinking....​


----------



## Kenju (Feb 20, 2017)

*Dimitri A.*
*(In Between The Lines)*
*--Live Like A Hurricane--*
Previously..... 

A wide arrange of youthful faces accumulated the seats among the bleachers within the gymnasium. They each held within their hearts hopes and dreams that would one day come to flourish under the rise of their education and experience that they would take part in. 

At this moment they all steadied and prepared themselves for their judgement from the television executive. The opportunity to grasp, was being able to take part in a television program. The requirement to match, was impressing the television executive to see that one had the potential for such an opportunity.

Whether they succeeded or failed would not decide their futures as heroes. However it would be something of headstart to propel their fame and recognition in the future.

Such an ordeal would be a target for those noble of heart soon to be heroes. And unfortunately...

A target for those cruel of heart, that did whatever it took to reach their goal, whether it be good or bad.

Such individuals resided within that gymnasium. Such was...

"Don't make this any harder than it's got to be, freshman,"

An overbearing voice growled. Underneath the bleacher, a settlement was being made. One through fear, the voice that bestowed that fear onto the scrawny teenage boy, belonged to an enormous structure of a person that could easily be confused for an adult. Yet in contrast, he was a student aswell, despite his towering stature.

"B-but Brock, you're a freshman too...a-also,..I really want to win this audition, my family are really counting on me to-

"Eh?"

POW 

A heavy blow came crashing into the smaller boy's gut. Without even having the ability to cry out in pain, a harsh weezing sound escaped from his lunges. Similar to a balloon being deflated, the boy crumbed to his knees in agony. 

Brock, without remorse for his fellow student's well-being, looked down as if he were looking at a fly that had its wings torn off.

"Hmph, don't go crying over that,"

Midway through his sentence, as if to bring up a point. Brock raised his fist once more. Not to throw another punch but to display it for the weaker creature to see.

Then, the fist's structure changed to that of grey concrete. It was easy to understand, that was through the manifestation of his quirk that allowed him to cover a part of his body in concrete.

"If I'd hit you with this, all your ribs would have been crushed and your kidney's would have exploded. You're lucky I'm such a nice guy, but not for long...... Leave the audition and you won't have to piss blood tomorrow!"

As if every word drove a nail into the teen's dreams and conviction, the youth finally gathered enough oxygen to cry out and run for his life . He scrambled and tripped but made his way for the exit that so many had done before him

"Hmph, smart move,"

He was Brock Grayson. To put it simply, he was a bully. To make it more complicated, he was the son of politician. Despite of his current actions, he was someone that never once started a fight.

The few times he did get into a fight were because punks wanted to prove themselves alpha by beating up someone his incredible size of 7'2 feet. 

As said before, he was someone that never once started a fight, that is until he stepped through the heavy doors of highschool.

He was meant to be a hero of incredible fame the likes of Superman and would use his popularity to help his father gain favor and support throughout the country as an easy key to enter the White House 

However, his scores were unsatisfactory to say the least. As it looked, their agenda would not be reached with his current standing. As such, Brock would consider different means. Means of violence, intimidation and fear. Such techniques allowed him the luxury of acing his tests and exams.

Brock did not in particular enjoy such barbaric actions, but as future hero of America and as a son of a politician, he understood one had to get their hands dirty.

This audition was yet another mission, and so far he had successfully scared off 10 students, with only few giving him trouble.

Brock left from underneath the bleachers after having taken care of another unfortunate casualty. The behemoth turned towards the seats for the next target. Like always, Brock considered himself a gentlemen, so he'd never think of harming a girl. However, he thought it was a man's duty in life to be tough for those around him. So in a frightening way, his bullying had some disciplinary purpose to it. As if drawn to the obnoxious color, Brock's eyes found a boy with green hair entering the gymnasium late.

From what he could remember, that boy, a fellow freshman, was referred to as "D.A". A troublemaker around campus and someone that was an embarrassment at the opening ceremony. 

Combine that with his tardiness and uncivilized hair color, the reason for becoming Brock's target was now of his duty as an upstanding citizen to put the boy in his place.


​


----------

